# Amplificador con TDA7377 + Preamplificadores + vúmetro + PCBs



## mnicolau

Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.



> *Explicación de cada una de las terminales del amplificador:*
> "IN L" e "IN R": entradas de audio, provenientes de una fuente de audio (reproductor de mp3, PC, etc) o del preamplificador (en el caso de utilizarlo), cada una con una terminal de Gnd (masa/tierra) junto a ella para poder utilizar cable mallado.
> "Out L" y "Out R": salidas de audio, allí van conectados los parlantes.
> "Switch": Allí se coloca un interruptor para el encendido o apagado del amplificador (colocar un puente en el caso de querer dejarlo siempre encendido).
> "+V" y "Gnd": Terminales de alimentación, positivo y negativo respectivamente.





> Consumo: 4[A] aproximadamente (depende de la tensión de alimentación y de la potencia exigida).





> Si se va a utilizar con la PC como fuente de audio, no hace falta armar preamplificador, se usa directo el TDA7377.


*EDIT:* Dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del TDA7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> _*Opciones de alimentación:*_
> Transformador 12[VAC], 3[A] (por lo menos) + Conversor CA-CC
> Fuente de PC ó Batería (12V)
> 
> Cualquiera de estas opciones sirve para alimentar todo: amplificador, pre (TDA1524 o TL071), vúmetros...si podés haceme el favor de agregar esto en el 1º post, *así tratamos de evitar esta pregunta nuevamente.*


 

Saludos, espero les sea útil.

*-----------------*
Edit 7/8/11
En esta dirección está la versión 2.1_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/535621/ _*-----------------*


*CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*


----------



## mnicolau

Dejo un vúmetro hecho con LM3915 q usé para un amplificador con TDA1562, funciona muy bien y puede ser usado para cualquier otro amplificador.

*EDIT 2: *dejo otro circuito, para la utilización de un transformador como alimentación. Como la corriente a la salida del transformador es alterna, hay que pasarla por un conversor de CA a CC.

*El capacitor de 100[uF] es en realidad de 100[nF] cerámico*

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Les comento q armé todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, conectado y aislando adecuadamente todo desaparecieron los ruidos, incluso conectado al jeep, no se filtra ningún ruido. 
El amplificador anda bárbaro, la potencia sobra, no se logra poner a máximo volumen porque se vuelve insoportable el sonido, demasiado fuerte y claro con buenos parlantes. Gracias al pre se logra un correcto control de los graves y agudos.
Recién estoy empezando con el tema de los amplificador, y la verdad q este sorprende bastante por lo barato, sencillo y los muy buenos resultados obtenidos.

Los potes son lineales de 47 kohm, y con respecto a las masas de las señales, si, se conecta la masa de la señal de audio, con gnd de los circuitos.

Yo utilicé en el gabinete, 2 RCAs para chasis (en la entrada de audio) y mandé gnd de los 2 circuitos y el negativo de la alimentación al chasis, de esa forma evité q se filtren ruidos. 

Saludos, armen y prueben...


----------



## leop4

orta cosa mnicolau compre el tda 7377 no se si sera trucho pero el tda 1524 es re trucho no dice ni philips, solo dice tda 1524 esta jaja.es imposible que hayas gastado solo 20 pesos, el tda 7377 me salio 10,50$ y el tda1524 10,20$ ya hay tengo 20,70$ mas la placa virgen de 20x20 11,50$, y ni te cuento los componentes haa otra cosa cuando quise comprar los cap ceramicos 470 nf me dijo que ceramicos de tanto valor no existen me quiso dar de poliester que son 0.47 me dijo que provara vos que decis? y cap de 220 nf no tenian.tuve suerte le quedaban solo un tda 7377 y un tda 1524 jeje. y enves de potes de 47k me dio de 50k me dijo tambien que era lo mismo. nose jeje..ahora que los cap de 470 nf no existen mmm no deben de tener porque siempre que quiero cap ceramicos me dan de poliester y me dicen que es lo mismo.jejeje


----------



## mnicolau

Dije q gasté 20$ aprox por placa...los componentes pasivos (capacitores y resistencias) es lo mas barato, compraste una placa de 20x20 pero vas a usar la cuarta parte (y la conseguiste bastante cara, la pagué 6$)... fijate los precios.

Ampli:

TDA7377 - 9.20$
Capacitores y resistencias - 2.50$
2 Borneras p/parlantes - 4$
2 Rca p/ Chasis - 2$
Placa - 1$

Total: 20$ aprox

Pre:

TDA1524 - 11$
Capacitores y resistencias - 3.50$
4 potes - 6$
Placa - 1$

Total - 20$ aprox

Al disipador y a los cables los saqué de una fuente de pc quemada.

Con respecto a los capacitores, es mejor si son de poliester.
El TDA1524 q yo compré tampoco decía Philips.
Los potenciómetros están bien de 50k (yo también usé esos).

Saludos


----------



## leop4

jaja me re [Término innecesariamente grosero] a mi me salio el amplificador pero yo en verdad compre cosas dobles para hacer dos amplificadores uno para casa y el otro para auto incluyendo el pre jeje 
2=2200uf x 25_2,65$   2=1uF x 16_2,55$ 2=10uF x 16_0,15  2=47uF x 16_0,10 2=2,2uF x 50_0,20  2=100uF x 16_0,38 2=4,7uF x 50_0,40 2=0,56nF_1,20$  2=10nF_0,50 de 12nf no encontre me dijo tambien que era lo mismo.jeje. 2=tda1524A_22$. resistencias todas un peso los cuatro potes de 50k 7,60 1,60 mas que avos jeje.   saludos   .      8)  8)    8)  8)


----------



## maxep

opa ..no pense q era tan caro el tda1524.yo lo voy a armar pero cuando me vuelva el auto..(esta en le taller)ahora si me quedo claro lo de los componentes y negativos...adnmas tengpo q arreglar mi amplificador con el tdda1562..(pero aca en cap.fed.) no hay mas integrados.. bah., fui a  bulogne sur mer y un par d casa mas. y nadie tiene ya ese integrado:S .
otra cosa .. el otoro dia a un amigo supuestamente se le quemo el home theater. lo abro . y veo q esta armado con 2 tda 7377 y como 5 lm324(todos los usan por lo bnarato q es ..sale ,05 ctvs)el home es un x-view y es 5.1


----------



## mnicolau

leop.. me parece o le estas errando a algunos valores.. 0,56nF? 10nF? 12nf? y algunos precios bastante zafados en esa casa de electrónica.. 2 cap 1uF x 16V a 2,55$!? Placa 20x20 11.50$?, no tenés algun otro lado para preguntar? fijate el tema de los valores de los capacitores...

maxep.. había leído tmb q estaba en varios homes este TDA, la verdad q se le saca linda potencia por poca plata, y el 1524 tampoco es taaan caro (11$).. jaja, aunq sí, es mas caro q el amplificador.
Yo quise armar el del TDA1562 pero acá no lo consigo, y en otra ciudad cerca estaba 40 mangos, asi q terminé armando este... q le pasó al tuyo? ahh y el home q viste, q integrado usaba para mover el sub?

Saludos


----------



## leop4

maxep dijo:
			
		

> opa ..no pense q era tan caro el tda1524.yo lo voy a armar pero cuando me vuelva el auto..(esta en le taller)ahora si me quedo claro lo de los componentes y negativos...adnmas tengpo q arreglar mi amplificador con el tdda1562..(pero aca en cap.fed.) no hay mas integrados.. bah., fui a  bulogne sur mer y un par d casa mas. y nadie tiene ya ese integrado:S .
> otra cosa .. el otoro dia a un amigo supuestamente se le quemo el home theater. lo abro . y veo q esta armado con 2 tda 7377 y como 5 lm324(todos los usan por lo bnarato q es ..sale ,05 ctvs)el home es un x-view y es 5.1


no de esos devo aver comprado 5 cap por eso me salieron 2.50$ jeje aparte me olvide de los de 220 nf del pre no tenian,algun equivalante no tenes? porque tengo a montones de cap ceramicos.
che maxep es este por casualidad  http://cablemodem.fibertel.com.ar/playnin/DVD/HT280.jpg


----------



## mnicolau

el de 220nf se encuentra en la alimentación del pre, conectado en paralelo a masa, por lo tanto servirá para algún tipo de filtrado, ponele el q tengas, 100nf - 470nf en ese rango.. no va a hacer diferencia a q funcione o no..
Ttiene toda la facha ese home q pusiste...


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!

tengo una duda. yo tengo un woofer de 6" de 40w(no se si seran reales o pico, el woofer dice 40w nomas jeje)y lo alimento con un amplificador con dos TDA2003 en puente,pero el amplificador se queda medio corto en potencia, esta que ustedes proponen con el 7377 me puede servir?este woofer tengo ganas de ponerlo en el auto y usarlo como subwoofer, ustedes creen que sonaria bien?tiene una buena respuesta de graves el integrado?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas! mirá.. seguro te lo va a tirar mejor q los 2003, pero no te sabría decir muy bien la respuesta de graves, lo he probado con varios 6x9 (ninguno de marca importante) y ayudado con el control de graves del pre, se le saca lindo golpe (dentro de un auto sobra para mi gusto, aunq no te va a romper los vidrios  ), pero no probé ningún woofer. Supongo q un woofer lo va a aprovechar mejor todavía, pero.. habría q probar. Q alguien comente si lo hizo..

Ah.. y te va a sobrar un canal para tirar algo más...

Saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

ahhh ok!
voy a ver si me compro otro wofersito de 6" para ponerlo en el otro canal,esto lo voy a poner en el auto hasta que me arme una potencia con 2 TDA1562 y 1TDA7560 que la voy a utilizar para mover dos wofers de 10", dos 6x9 y dos wofers de 8"(creo que eso si me va a reventar los vidrios jejeje) y el amp con el 7377 me lo voy a poner en mi dormitorio jeje.

tengo otra duda:como hiciste para hacer el 7377 en el PCBwizard?


----------



## mnicolau

2 TDA1562 + 1 TDA7560.. tenes como 25A de consumo ahí.. con eso sí vas a tener golpe jaja, para hacer el TDA en pcb wizard, miré las medidas del integrado en la hoja de datos y le hice los pads, aca te dejo la plantilla, podes agregarla a la libreria.. 

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

todo bien nicolau pero a la hora de imprimir el pcb esta al reves es decir lo imprimi en papel de calcar y lo tuve que copiar del otro lado para que cuando lo pase a la placa ponga los componentes y no me queden al reves. hay alguna forma de dar buelta la placa en el pcb wizard y que no tenga que hacer doble trabajo?


----------



## mnicolau

no no está al reves... es para transferir a la placa por medio de una plancha.. entonces desde el lado del cobre se va a ver invertido, pero del lado de los componentes está bien... q método estás utilizando?


----------



## leop4

haa no era otro diferente con un papel carbonico directamente a la placa mira: http://www.hardcore-modding.com/guias_usuarios-67.html pero como sabras lo hice con marcador y la verdad no huvo buenos resultados el marcador era indeleble pero no era antiacido jejeje.


----------



## mnicolau

jajaj ahh no lo conocía a ese.. bueno el de la plancha no falla, pero si queres seguir probando con ese, para invertir desde pcb wizard tenes q ir a file/print y tildar la opción "Mirror PCB Atwork" ahora cuando la imprimas, vas a tener el pcb invertido.

PD: Cuando uses el indeleble, asegurate q cubra bien todo, incluso dale 2 manos xq sino el ácido lo traspasa =.. y si no obtenés buen resultado, hacelo con la plancha, cuando le agarras la mano es muy sencillo y rápido.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

Ta pero que papel utilizo para la plancha le digo al chavon de la libreria que me fotocopie el pcb con el papel mas satinado posible o el metodo de comprar el papel termico que es un poquito mas caro y lo hago yo con mi impresora jeje. gracias...


----------



## //pollo//

gracias amigo mnicolau! voy a ver si le agarro la mano para hacer el 1562 y el 7560 en el pcb wizard,es un poco ambisioso mi proyecto con los 1562 y el 7560 jeje, pero quiero algo que suene realmente bien en el auto jeje, los 25A de consumo no me afectan mucho, ya que mi auto es un diesel y ademas le compre una bateria de 100A asique tengo como 2 o 3 horas de musica a todo lo que da jajajaja.

nos vemos!

suerte!


----------



## mnicolau

Usé esta guia:

"Tengan en cuenta limpiar muy bien el cobre, es lo mas importante, tiene q estar libre de grasitud y ser un espejo, de esa forma se adhiere mejor la tinta.. 
Le mandan plancha unos 3 minutos y medio en el modo "algodón" (asi obtuve los mejores resultados) y luego lo meten en agua. Hay q dejarlo por lo menos media hora para facilitar el despegue del papel y con cuidado lo retiran, corrigan con tinta indeleble cualquier imperfección en el diseño y listo lo pueden meter al ácido..."

El papel q uso se llama ilustración, así lo pedís en la libreria (cuesta 0.20$ la hoja), asegurate q sea de alto gramaje (arriba de 150 gr/m), si es bajo, las pistas se ensanchan mas facilmente al transferir. La impresión debe ser laser (fotocopia), la tinta de impresora común no sirve, no se transfiere.

Saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos! aqui les paso unas foto de mi amplificador terminado, la verdad que suena muy bien, tiene muy buena respuesta de graves, le puse dos cajas sony de 60Wrms y las movia muy bien, luego instale las cajas en el auto con el amplificador y se notaba muchisimo la diferencia, sonaban muy bien, si tienen ganas de armar un amplificador bueno y economico les recomiendo este, ami me costo cerca de $17 argentinos armarlo, cuando pueda les paso algunas foto de las cajas sony y como las puse en el auto.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

muy bueno pollo, te consulto:
usaste pre?
lo conectaste al estéreo del auto?
q medidas son los sony?

te encargo las fotos de las cajas en el auto.. 

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno pollo, te consulto:
> usaste pre?
> lo conectaste al estéreo del auto?
> q medidas son los sony?
> 
> te encargo las fotos de las cajas en el auto..
> 
> saludos!



hola mnicolau!
lo probe con un pre que me arme con un tl071 pero no sonaba muy bien asique pre no le puse, tengo el 1524 pero todavia no imprimo la placa, cuando la imprima se lo voy a poner par ver que tal anda, al estereo del auto no lo pude conectar porque todavia no lo puedo sacar jeje pero cuando lo saque y lo pruebe les digo.
las cajas sony son de tres vias, tiene un woofer de 13cm, un tweeter de 5cm y un super tweeter de 32mm creo jeje y como no me entraban en la luneta las puse en el baul, aqui te paso unas fotos de las cajas para que las veas, las fotos de las cajas en el baul no las tengo porque tengo el auto en el taller jejeje pero cuando lo tenga te paso las fotos

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

holasoy nuevo por aca y me interezaria armar este amplificador no entiendo nada alguien me puede pasar que componentes comprar porque veo los capacitores pero no se con que nombres pedirlos ni de que voltiaje ?


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> holasoy nuevo por aca y me interezaria armar este amplificador no entiendo nada alguien me puede pasar que componentes comprar porque veo los capacitores pero no se con que nombres pedirlos ni de que voltiaje ?



q tal vikingoxxx? acá te paso los componentes del amplificador y del pre

Amplificador:

TDA7377
2 Capacitores 470nF
1 Capacitor 100nF
1 Cap electrolítico 2200uF x25V
1 Cap elec 10uF x25V
1 cap elec 47uF x25V
1 Resistencia 10k 1/4 watt
1 Interruptor

Preamplificador:

TDA1524A
1 Cap elec 100uF x25V
2 Cap elec 2.2uF x25V
2 Cap elec 4.7uF x25V
4 Cap 100nF
2 Cap 56nF 
2 Cap 15nF
1 Cap 220nF
2 Resistencias 220 Ohm - 1/4 watt
1 Res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
4 Potenciómetros de 50 kohm

Tuve algunas dificultades para conseguir de 56nF y de 15nF, le podés poner de 47nF y 10nF q son bien comunes...

Te dejo una foto de uno armado en el gabinete de una fuente de pc







Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola gracias por la respuesta aunque la lei tarde y ya me arme el 7377 el sabado la verdad suena excelente ahora voy a hacer el pre aunque no consigo el 1524 es mi primer proyecto y estoy satisfecho por el resultado desde armar la placa hasta montarlo y todo gracias a este foro y a ustedes que la tienen re clara mil gracias, les dejo unas fotos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

una consulta mnico en entre el pre y el amplificador se puede  poner un ecualizador, o suprimir este pre y poner un ecu con pre aca hay un par de 10 6 5 bandas que me recomendas ? o con este pre se escucha bien?


----------



## leop4

que raro ustedes no tubieron problemas con el stby yo me hice 2 de esos tda7377 y en los 2 tube que anular la resistencia de 10k porque no me andaba.


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> una consulta mnico en entre el pre y el amplificador se puede  poner un ecualizador, o suprimir este pre y poner un ecu con pre aca hay un par de 10 6 5 bandas que me recomendas ? o con este pre se escucha bien?



buenas, si, yo logré muy buenos resultados con este pre, pero obviamente q poniendo un ecualizador sería bastante mejor el sonido obtenido. Si vas a usar uno, te convendría usar otro pre, q no controle el tono como hace este... o usar un ecu con pre como decís vos. Si lo hacés, comentá los resultados..

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

Hola!  ya compre todos los componentes pero miren los capacitores que me vendieron

son los de 

2 Capacitores 470nF
1 Capacitor 100nF 

pero son muchos mas chiquitos que los que estan en la foto de VIKINGOXXX

estan bien, o me estafaron?

los compre en una casa muy reconocida en Rosario

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

No te hagas problema aakd18, andan igual, los q te vendieron son cerámicos, los de la foto de VIKINGOXXX son de poliester o mylar. Con los q tenés te va a andar sin ningún problema, no vas a notar diferencia...

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola aak los mios son mas grandes porque son de poliester no tenian ceramicos lo tube toda la semana en prueba y anda de diez,el pre no se lo puse pero le arme un ecualizador con un ka2223 y suena de maravilla,aca dejo el pbc (por fin lo aprendi a usar)tenes que armar 2 iguales para que sea stereo y yo los potes se los puse stereo para no tener tantas cosas para la misma funcion,,en el data del integrado muestran para hacerlo de 10canales este seria de 5


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola aak los mios son mas grandes porque son de poliester no tenian ceramicos lo tube toda la semana en prueba y anda de diez,el pre no se lo puse pero le arme un ecualizador con un ka2223 y suena de maravilla,aca dejo el pbc (por fin lo aprendi a usar)tenes que armar 2 iguales para que sea stereo y yo los potes se los puse stereo para no tener tantas cosas para la misma funcion,,en el data del integrado muestran para hacerlo de 10canales este seria de 5



Muy bueno VIKINGOXXX justo andaba buscando algo así, no tendrías por las dudas el diagrama q usaste para este PCB? o usaste el q está en la hoja de datos?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## leop4

hola chicos puede ser que estos valores de ceramicos esten bien los estuve multiplicando x 1000
y me dan bien menos el ultimo de abajo que me dio 6800 pf y yo le puse 680pf, estara bien gracias. 8)  8)    8)  8)


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola chicos puede ser que estos valores de ceramicos esten bien los estuve multiplicando x 1000
> y me dan bien menos el ultimo de abajo que me dio 6800 pf y yo le puse 680pf, estara bien gracias. 8)  8)    8)  8)



Hola leo, los valores según la hoja de datos son:

0.039uF - 39nF
0.68uF - 680nF

0.012uF - 12nF
0.22uF - 220nF

0.0039uF - 3.9nF
0.068uF - 68nF

0.0012uF - 1.2nF
0.022uF - 22nF

390pF
6800pF - 6.8nF

Fijate q tenés algunos mal, en la hoja de datos también figura una fórmula sencilla para calcular los capacitores de acuerdo a las frecuencias de trabajo del ecualizador deseadas.
Con estos valores de capacitores, las frecuencias son:

108Hz - 343Hz - 1.08KHz - 3.43KHz - 10.8KHz

PD: estaría bueno modificar los valores para ampliar un poco el rango de frecuencias y poder ecualizar un poco más en los extremos, unos 60Hz y 13KHz aprox

Saludos


----------



## leop4

bueno nico aca te lo dejo para que lo habras en el pcb y si me equivoque en un valor me lo harreglas .porfaaaa. gracias.....      otra cosa el de 390 pf queda igual gracias.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola mnico arme el pre del 1524 y al darle grave o agudo se corta y distorciona creo que son los c de 56nf(es lo mismo 056nf?) en el data figuran mas componentes que aca faltan que puede ser? mañana paso el ecu modificado para 10 canales que ya lo termine el del ka2223
el 1524 no me anda que sera sludos


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola mnico arme el pre del 1524 y al darle grave o agudo se corta y distorciona creo que son los c de 56nf(es lo mismo 056nf?) en el data figuran mas componentes que aca faltan que puede ser? mañana paso el ecu modificado para 10 canales que ya lo termine el del ka2223
> el 1524 no me anda que sera sludos




Hola vinkingoxxx, mm nunca tuve problemas con el pre, pusiste bien todos los puentes q hay en el PCB? probá con capacitores de 47nF en vez de 56nF, a lo mejor no es de ese valor el q estas usando, verificá q esté todo bien conectado y no se toquen las pistas q tiene q andar y muy bien.. los componentes están todos tal cual está en la hoja de datos, poné alguna foto de atras y de adelante a lo mejor encontramos el problema.
Ahora si vas a usar ese ecualizador de 10 bandas, es innecesario armar el Pre con el tda, hay q armar uno mas simple con solo control de volumen y los tonos los manejas con el ecu.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

si pensaba usar un 081 o 072 para hacer un pre reviso todo y te digo o sera que no me da el transformador? los de 0.56 me dieron unos enormes de plata porque otros no tenian espero sea eso


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> si pensaba usar un 081 o 072 para hacer un pre reviso todo y te digo o sera que no me da el transformador? los de 0.56 me dieron unos enormes de plata porque otros no tenian espero sea eso



Q transformador estás usando? el pre no tiene un consumo importante, utilizá una fuente de pc para asegurarte de última..
El capacitor q tenés es de 0.56 uF? esos son 560nF, no es el correcto..

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

tenes razon me equivoque jajajaj te dejo unas fotos y le placa del ka2223 puesto para 10 canales me lo revisas? vi que pusiste valores diferentes en el de 5 no me pones los de este tambien porque ni idea yo los puse como en la hoja de datos


----------



## leop4

muy bueno ese ecu pero habria que ver si funciona,  yo no lo puedo  imprimir porque no tengo toner en mi imprespra laser sino ya les ubiera puesto las fotos. jaja.


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> tenes razon me equivoque jajajaj te dejo unas fotos y le placa del ka2223 puesto para 10 canales me lo revisas? vi que pusiste valores diferentes en el de 5 no me pones los de este tambien porque ni idea yo los puse como en la hoja de datos



Hola, la placa del ecu la haría un poco mas chica, q potenciómetros vas a usar? los tipo perilla? xq si vas a usar los típicos de ecualizadores q ahora no recuerdo el nombre, podrías achicar bastante la placa, total los potes van en otra. Con respecto a los valores, está bien q pongas los de la hoja de datos, yo puse esos también salvo q en otra escala, vos pusiste todos en microfaradios.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

chicos miren lo que encontre buscando jejeje esta bueno lastima el idioma. http://www.knollep.de/Hobbyelektronik/projekte/55/index.htm


----------



## leop4

http://www.knollep.de/Hobbyelektronik/projekte/30/index.htm pero seguis biendo en la parte de atras todo lo que tenes esta recopada esta pagina jejeje.  http://www.knollep.de/Hobbyelektronik/projekte/26/index.htm


----------



## mnicolau

Si, lástima q los PCBs son bastantes desprolijos, terrible el del TDA1562Q, me gusta un poco más de estética en las placas, pistas a 45º, nada de ángulos rectos etc...


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

como va entonces la placa va bien asi? pensaba ponerle los deslizables estereo no son tan caros 3.5 en elec liniers y para mi no es tan grçande porque pienso armar( si este de diez anda)todo en un gavinete que consegui de un dvd lo de los balores mucho no lo entiendo como los pido cuando los compre?


----------



## leop4

che vikingoxxx en que parte vivis de liniers yo tambien voy hay y esta re buena esa casa de electronica jejeje tambien deves conocer electronica nino. o no ? jej.


----------



## leop4

Tambien me olvide de decirte que te falto un puente en la placa, te lo marque con rojo esta bien?


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

buen dia tenes razon me morfe el puente jeje en realidad vivo en gral paz y alberdi siempre voy ahi a despuntar el vicio es muy buena casa ,, revisaste el diseño a ver si esta bien es el primero que hago


----------



## aakd18

Gente, lo arme el 7377 y anda de lujo! ahora estoy esperando que me lleguen los parlantes de Buenos Aires para empezar a armar los bafles!
cuando tenga fotos las publico!
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Gente, lo arme el 7377 y anda de lujo! ahora estoy esperando que me lleguen los parlantes de Buenos Aires para empezar a armar los bafles!
> cuando tenga fotos las publico!
> salu2



Muy bien, uno mas q se une al club jaja, esperamos las fotos de los bafles... cuánto gastaste en los parlantes? Q compraste?

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola mnico tenias razon eran los cap. le puse los de 47 y quedo de diez arme todo en el gabinete de la fuente con esa misma alimentacion el unico problema es que lo vio mi hermano y me lo zarpo jajaja le puso 2 cajas jvc y no sabes como tira no le dije nada porque tiene 23 y yo 31 todo bien jejeje me estoy por armar otro esta tarde, qiero armar uno en mono para miequipo que tiene la salida para super graves que le puedo armar?el tda era una prueba y me salio joya gracias a ustedes pero ahora quiero powwerrrrr mucho pooowweeerrrr es un vicio esto el ecu de 10 lo voy a dejar para mas adelante porque tengo ganas de armar 2 tda mas un subw para el dvd y ecualisarlo con el 2223 igual ya tengo las placas armadas


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola mnico tenias razon eran los cap. le puse los de 47 y quedo de diez arme todo en el gabinete de la fuente con esa misma alimentacion el unico problema es que lo vio mi hermano y me lo zarpo jajaja le puso 2 cajas jvc y no sabes como tira no le dije nada porque tiene 23 y yo 31 todo bien jejeje me estoy por armar otro esta tarde, qiero armar uno en mono para miequipo que tiene la salida para super graves que le puedo armar?el tda era una prueba y me salio joya gracias a ustedes pero ahora quiero powwerrrrr mucho pooowweeerrrr es un vicio esto el ecu de 10 lo voy a dejar para mas adelante porque tengo ganas de armar 2 tda mas un subw para el dvd y ecualisarlo con el 2223 igual ya tengo las placas armadas



Hola VIKINGO, una masa el integrado la verdad, para armar el mono podés usar el TDA1562 con pasa bajos si querés para graves, acá tenés uno con PCB y todo:

http://chrudim.cz/tuning/interier/sub_zesilovac/burky-sub-70W-doc.pdf

Ya si querés mas power como decís jaja, vas a tener q olvidarte de los 12V y empezar a utilizar alimentaciones simétricas y se complica un poco con los costos de los transformadores.
Para el home no hay drama, usá 2 TDAs de estos para los satélites y para el sub, el TDA1562 q te pasé antes, con una fuente de pc alimentás todo.

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

Hola! Arme el 7377 pero ahora que me doy cuenta, no anda el interruptor! ya revise todo, pero no hay ninguna falla... simplemente no anda... actua como si estuviera siempre encendido... 

desoldé la perilla y la probe y anda bien... pero cuando monto todo el circuito, no funciona!

que puede ser?
alguna solucion?


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

u buenisimo este me sirve para ponerlo en el equipo de audio? las salidas son de 70w usa un stk stereo es sony o me armo algo de 100 ? para darle mas potencia?estaba leyendo el de luciperro que es de 100 lo que no entiendo es la placa esta hecha doble para ser stereo osea la corto y compro los materailes de la lista que publico o la mitad de lo que pide, la verdad estoy a full mi señora me quiere matar porque todas las noches dejo la cocina hecha un desastre jajajaja




si sale humo es porque no funca....


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola aakd tube el mismo problema y la solucion es facil pone el interruptor en el cable de entrada del transformador a la placa o como hice yo en el cable de 220 al transformador puse una llave de corte de un gabinete de pc y corta la corriente de entrada 



si sale humo es porque no funca...


----------



## mnicolau

Aakd es raro q no te funcione el interruptor, colocaste en posición correcta el capacitor de 10uF? y vikingo ojo si colocás un interruptor en la alimentación del amplificador por el consumo q tiene, con este TDA no vas a tener problemas, pero uno de mas potencia (como el TDA1562), puede tener un consumo mayor al q soporte el interruptor, y podrías tener un problema serio al querer encenderlo. Para esto están los circuitos de stand by o mute, para q no exista tal riesgo.  

Sí podés colocarlo en el cable de 220V no hay drama, el consumo es bajo. 
También, si usás una fuente de pc (si es q no tiene un interruptor de encendido) para poder encenderla, ubicá entre todos los cables, uno cable verde y uno negro, uniendo estos dos encendés la fuente, de esta forma, podés colocarle un switch ahí y tendrías un encendido seguro.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

aaa no sabia eso ya lo estoy sacando igual le puse una tecla de luz comun i corriente pero no es muy estetico,, que me recomendas para el sub uno de 100 o este de 70



si sale humo es porque no funca....


----------



## mnicolau

La potencia en un sistema tiene q tener proporción en los distintos canales, no podés usar estos TDA7377 para los satélites y 100W para el sub, xq estaría desproporcionado el sonido.

Si usas este integrado, tendrías q usar para el sub, el de 70W q en verdad es relativa esa potencia, depende de la impedancia del parlante q uses (si usas un sub de 8 Ohm ya se te rebaja a la mitad la potencia), también depende de la frecuencia q esté manejando, la tensión de alimentación, etc. 
A 12V vas a obtener unos 50W aprox con 4 Ohm y la mitad con 8 Ohm.

Si tenés pensado un sub de 100W para usar con el DVD, te aviso q es una locura... para una sala con 50W en el sub y 20W en los satélites tendrías mucho mas q suficiente, usarías la mitad de esa potencia te diría... te van a echar de la casa en cualquier momento jaja


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

jajja me parece me exprese mal te cuento bien: lo del dvd es para mas adelante lo que ahoraquiero armar es para el equipo de audio que es un sony gr8 usa un stk de 70 por salida aparte tiene una salida mono que dice super graves lo que quiero armar us la caja con el woofer y el amplificador para el las columnas las modifique y las hice de tres vias y la que me quiere sacar de casa es mi señora porque me gusta el metal y cuando estoy escucho a alma fuerte al mango jajaja


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> jajja me parece me exprese mal te cuento bien: lo del dvd es para mas adelante lo que ahoraquiero armar es para el equipo de audio que es un sony gr8 usa un stk de 70 por salida aparte tiene una salida mono que dice super graves lo que quiero armar us la caja con el woofer y el amplificador para el las columnas las modifique y las hice de tres vias y la que me quiere sacar de casa es mi señora porque me gusta el metal y cuando estoy escucho a alma fuerte al mango jajaja



ahh jajaj, y la salida de "super graves" q decis, no es amplificada? está filtrada con un pasa bajos? xq el nombre de "super graves"? el q subió luciperro de 100W puede ser una opción, está posteado el PCB estéreo, tenés q usar la mitad de ese. 
Necesitás el transformador, un 36+36 2A creería q te alcanza para usarlo mono. Consultá bien...

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

como andas buen dia te estoy enloqueciendo no?perdon jejeje estoy buscando en libro del equipo a ver si esta filtrado me parece que si y no esta potenciado es solo salida en mono el 73 lo tira re bien pero se queda corto a comparacion de lo que el eqipo tira, esta bueno el de luciperro el tema es que no puedo abrir el pcb con la ubicacion de los componentes en el protel (es bajado con el ares) no sabes si alguien lo tiene en el wisard o la forma de transformarlo? perdon por molestar tanto jejeje





si sale humo es porque no funca...


----------



## mnicolau

Buen día, jaj no hay molestias, está bueno hablar del tema.. 
En la primera página de "diagramas amplificador" hay 2 archivos:
PCB AMP100W para imprimir.pdf
PCB AMP100W componentes.pdf
El 1º es el PCB, tenés q cortarlo por la mitad xq está en estéreo. El 2º tiene la ubicación de los componentes, haciendo zoom y con paciencia vas a poder ubicar todos las piezas.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

como ands hice lo mas cuerdo de mi vida lo corte y lo pase al paint estoy ,con mucha tranquilidad cambiando los colores y se ve mucho mejor despues si alguien lo quiere lo subo me falta un toque y listo


----------



## Leon Elec

Hola a todos.

Una consulta. Este amplificador con el pre, ¿me sirve para amplificar un tocadisco (capmsula fonomagnética?

Gracias.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola la verdad ni idea pa,,, che termine el dibijo del amplificador el tema es que me puse a llamar y nadie tiene los integrados mjl y el que los tiene los vende a 14dolares voy a tener que hacer otro diseño o me bajo un stk o algo asi y lo armo yo


----------



## leop4

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Una consulta. Este amplificador con el pre, ¿me sirve para amplificar un tocadisco (capmsula fonomagnética?
> 
> Gracias.


no para eso necesitas esto http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/preriaa/index.htm
sino nunca te va ha funcionar nunca lo hice pero hacelo en el proto igual para estar mas seguro.
otra cosa hayer intente conectar el cabezal de un cassete a un amplificador con TDA2030A y no sale ni sonido, y el cabezal es sony de un equipo viejo, pero necesitara esto para que funcione.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola mnico te paso esto a ver que opinas esta con 2 tda1514a es de 100w en fuente partida de 25v si me lo podes revisar porque lo hice yo


----------



## Leon Elec

Muchas gracias Leo.


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Aakd es raro q no te funcione el interruptor, colocaste en posición correcta el capacitor de 10uF? y vikingo ojo si colocás un interruptor en la alimentación del amplificador por el consumo q tiene, con este TDA no vas a tener problemas, pero uno de mas potencia (como el TDA1562), puede tener un consumo mayor al q soporte el interruptor, y podrías tener un problema serio al querer encenderlo. Para esto están los circuitos de stand by o mute, para q no exista tal riesgo.
> 
> Sí podés colocarlo en el cable de 220V no hay drama, el consumo es bajo.
> También, si usás una fuente de pc (si es q no tiene un interruptor de encendido) para poder encenderla, ubicá entre todos los cables, uno cable verde y uno negro, uniendo estos dos encendés la fuente, de esta forma, podés colocarle un switch ahí y tendrías un encendido seguro.
> 
> Saludos



no se porque no anda!
de ultima hago eso que me recomendaste... lo pongo entre el verde y el negro...
es más, para hacer andar la fuente los puentee...

salu2


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Muy bien, uno mas q se une al club jaja, esperamos las fotos de los bafles... cuánto gastaste en los parlantes? Q compraste?



jeje... en el otro mensaje me olvide de responder esta pregunta!

compre todo por mercadolibre... porque aca en rosario no vi algo de calidad intermedia a un precio razonable....

la verdad me la jugué mucho, porque es una marca desconocida para mi... pero bue..es todo marca "pyramid"

compre dos tweeter domo de unas 2", dos parlantes 5.25", y dos woofer  de 8"


----------



## aakd18

en realidad no les tengo mucha fe a los woofers....
pero bue! ya veremos que pasa...

ahora estoy esperando la encomienda!
gaste $150 en total!


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola mnico te paso esto a ver que opinas esta con 2 tda1514a es de 100w en fuente partida de 25v si me lo podes revisar porque lo hice yo



Hola VIKINGO, curso todo el día asi q no tengo mucho tiempo para responder pero estuve revisando un poco el pcb y veo unos problemas:
1º Preguntaste el precio del integrado? me parece q es bastante salado, y utilizás 2. 
2º Utiliza una fuente partida de +-25V y tiene un consumo máximo de 8A y si querés unos 100W, los vas a consumir seguramente. Averiguaste el precio de ese transformador? no es nada barato.
3º Con semejante consumo, las pistas son demasiado chicas sobre todo la alimentación, está mal diseñado el pcb. Te recomiendo q en PCB wizard no uses la opción de "autopcb" osea q te lo hace él mismo, sirve para circuitos simples pero ya en estas cosas no conviene. Hacelo vos y tené en cuenta: tamaño de pistas, ubicación de los componentes, nunca ángulos rectos, siempre 45º no solo por estética sino por problemas electrónicos, los pads del integrado están mal puestos y no lo vas a poder colocar correctamente. 

PD: estoy viendo la hoja de datos y el integrado no tiene esa distribución de pines, fijate q están todos sobre el mismo plano.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

aakd18 cuando tengas todo comentá los resultados, esperemos no te claves con el woofer, la verdad no lo escuché nunca, los medios pyramid si y se la bancan bastante bien, con los tweeters no creo q tengas problema.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

buen dia gracias por la critica me ayuda a aprender el precio es de 28 cada uno y el transformador mas o menos 50 averigue el de luciperro y en integrados tengo 80 mas la fuente veo cual me sirve y te cuento como fue gracias por la ayuda


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos del foro les dejo las fotos del 7377 ,gracias mnico por tu ayuda la tenes re clara loco segui asi( las cajas son con parlantes de 100w 6ohm no saben como las tira ) poderoso el chiquitin


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

una pregunta alguien tiene el reeplazo de lm3915n y lm7805 es para armar el vumetro de fogonaso de 20 leds--porque esos no los encuentro en ningun lado


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> PD: dejo un divisor pasivo de 3 vías q usé, anda muy bien.. Las bobinas se hacen con alambre 22.
> 
> Saludos



che una consulta: donde compraste los nucleos de ferrite para hacer las bobinas del divisor este que posteaste? en Rosario no lo puedo conseguir por ningún lado!
porfa decime, porque es lo unico que me falta para armar los balfes!

me quiero moriirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mnicolau

Q raro q no hayas podido conseguirlos, se usan en un montón de aplicaciones, en casas de electrónica compré los nucleos de 1cm de diámetro y les fabrique las paredes de cartón. Hay una casa en Rosario q se llama GB si mal no recuerdo, sabían tener ahí.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

yo no lo puse con un transformador porque hacia mucho ruido con todos lo que tenia, no savia si era el 1524 o que. porque cuando no se lo ponia andaba joya. igual lo alimento con fuente de pc todos los amplificadores hasta el TDA2003, igual les cuante serca de mi casa hay un tipo que arregla maquinas y todos los dias le pido una aveces tiene aveces no, pero mi casa la tengo llena de fuentes devo tener facil 20 fuentes de pc todos quemadas y una por una las voy arreglando, es cuestien de cambiar reguladores de voltage y capacitores inchados nada mas y alfin terminan andando a la primera. son como fuentes smps jajaja.


----------



## aakd18

> Hay una casa en Rosario q se llama GB si mal no recuerdo, sabían tener ahí.



ya llame a GB INGENIERIA, pero ahí no tienen... (justamente ahi siempre compre todo lo de electronica)

igual ya consegui!
un compañero de trabajo que canto la justa: desarmar una radio vieja, y que me fije la antena de la AM. Y dicho y hecho! consegui un nucleo de ferrite de unos 10 cms de largo y 8 mm de diametro! despues lo corte a la mitad y listo.

de todos modos, me da bronca no haber conseguido donde comprarlo.
bueno gracias!

salu2


----------



## aakd18

> PD: dejo un divisor pasivo de 3 vías q usé, anda muy bien.. Las bobinas se hacen con alambre 22.
> 
> Saludos



otra cosa: ¿de que diametro es el "alambre 22"?


----------



## mnicolau

El alambre es AWG 22 (American Wire Gauge). Existen tablas donde podés ver las dimensiones de acuerdo al tipo, te dejo una simple y otra mas completa.

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm

http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial186.html

No hay muchos locales, por lo menos acá en mi ciudad q trabajen con ese tipo de referencias, osea, no conocen lo q es el AWG... asi q consultá por AWG 22 y sino simplemente pedí alambre de 0.644 [mm] de diámetro (el valor mas cercano posible).


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

buenas a todos, ya monte el amplificador con el tda 7377 y funciona full bien... una pregunta yo le coloque un transformadorr de 12 voltios y 2 amper, yo tengo otro de 14 voltios y 3 amper se lo puedo conectar para q suene mas o lo puedo quemar... disculpen la inquietud y gracias... de verdad anda mucho mejor de lo q pense...


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> PD: dejo un divisor pasivo de 3 vías q usé, anda muy bien.. Las bobinas se hacen con alambre 22.
> 
> Saludos



ya conseguí el nucleo y el alambre, pero me surgio una duda: como es el sentido de arrollamiento? horario o antihorario?


----------



## leop4

jose carlos hernande lope mas voltage mejor va a sonar pewro no te preocupes que pormas que le mandes 220v va andar siempre igual.


----------



## mnicolau

No, no es tan así leop, hay q mirar siempre las hojas de datos de los integrados, 18V es la tensión máxima de alimentación permitida, mas de 16V yo no usaría xq calentaría demasiado. 
Y sí, mientras mayor la tensión, mayor la potencia, pueden verlo cláramente en el gráfico de potencia - tensión sacado de la hoja de datos, la diferencia es mucha y realmente se nota.

Aakd18 hacelo como te quede más cómodo, no te va a influir el sentido en este caso. Acordate q la señal es alterna y cada bobina es independiente de las demás.


----------



## aakd18

tenes razon mnicolau! no me habia dado cuenta de que es alterna jeje.

otra cosa: con esas 180 espiras que saque del grafico que posteaste.... a que frecuencia corta aproximadamente el filtro? para saber nomás...


----------



## mnicolau

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> tenes razon mnicolau! no me habia dado cuenta de que es alterna jeje.
> 
> otra cosa: con esas 180 espiras que saque del grafico que posteaste.... a que frecuencia corta aproximadamente el filtro? para saber nomás...



Corta a los 500hz y a los 5Khz, me había olvidado de comentarlo, pequeño detalle...

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Corta a los 500hz y a los 5Khz, me había olvidado de comentarlo, pequeño detalle...



gracias!
despues posteo unas fotos de la bobina terminada


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Hola, saludos a todos... Muchas gracias por su ayuda, en cuanto lo pruebe les aviso que tan significativa es la diferencia


----------



## leop4

ok probalo y despues nos contas...


----------



## jose carlos hernande lope

Saludos a todos, ya probe el amplificador con el transformadorr de 14 vol  realmente no es muy grande la diferencia, no se si es porq el de 14 q consegui era de 1 amper  y el de 12 es de 2 amper, prefiero quedarme con el de 12 q es mas barato ya q no da gran diferencia...


----------



## leop4

claro mas amperaje mejor, los 220v de la casa no tienen tanto a pesar de que yo e echo cosas como equipos y eso y los e tocado varias veces y ni me quejo solo que empesas a re putear jejeje. igual si los 220v de la casa tuvieran 200A te mataria automatcamente. porque lo primero que haces cuando los tocas es soltarlos jejeje.


----------



## mnicolau

Gente entendamos una cosa, no se dice q los 220v de la casa "tienen" tantos amper, la cantidad de corriente q circula por un circuito depende de la carga q se conecte a la misma, si no hay carga no hay circulación de corriente. 
Si un transformador dice 2A, quiere decir q es capás de entregar una corriente de hasta 2A, pero no quiere decir q constantemente estarán circulando esos 2A. Todo dependerá de la carga conectada.

Jose carlos, si el transformador q le pusiste es de 1A es obvio q no tendrás mucha potencia, ya q el circuito consume 2.5 a 3A a maxima potencia y vos estás entregandole 1A como mucho. 
Uds deben ser capaces de suministrarle la cantidad de corriente q necesita el integrado si es q quieren sacar el máximo posible. Un transformador de 3A como mínimo deberían usar. Ahí sí pueden comparar la potencia subiendo la tensión, siempre y cuando mantengan la corriente del transformador.


----------



## leop4

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## santiago

perfecto simplemente perfecto me vino justo para un par de 6x9 4omhs para el auto lo unico es que elimine el pre lla que el audio lo saco de la salida del autoestereo poniendole un preset y un capacitor de 100uf en serie a la entrada los graves suenan increibles lo prove con un par de 8" y sonaban muy bien realmente, ahora ¿se puede defasar la señal 180° y conectarlo en puente con otro para obtener mas potencia?
gracias salu2


----------



## mnicolau

santixman dijo:
			
		

> perfecto simplemente perfecto me vino justo para un par de 6x9 4omhs para el auto lo unico es que elimine el pre lla que el audio lo saco de la salida del autoestereo poniendole un preset y un capacitor de 100uf en serie a la entrada los graves suenan increibles lo prove con un par de 8" y sonaban muy bien realmente, ahora ¿se puede defasar la señal 180° y conectarlo en puente con otro para obtener mas potencia?
> gracias salu2



Hola santixman, no, hasta ahí llega el integrado, en realidad es un integrado de 4 canales y mediante un puenteo se alcanza esta configuración q estamos usando de 2 canales. Te tendrías q ir a un TDA1562Q para mayor potencia.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

el gran problema es que no se consigue el 1562  ahora para agrandar potencias voy a elevar los 12v para alimentar un stk4048 (205w 4 omhs) para el auto (un poco guaso para un fiesta mod96   )


----------



## mnicolau

santixman dijo:
			
		

> el gran problema es que no se consigue el 1562  ahora para agrandar potencias voy a elevar los 12v para alimentar un stk4048 (205w 4 omhs) para el auto (un poco guaso para un fiesta mod96   )



Ahh mirá vos, sí yo también tuve dificultades para conseguirlo al 1562. 
Para el STK q inversor tenés pensado usar? Estoy por hacer uno cuando tenga un tiempo libre.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

estoy analizando la de luciperro pero no se el consumo si se la banca ojala que si por que vi buenos comentarios de esta fuente.
salu2


----------



## santiago

ahh sos de santa fe capital? por que yo soy de parana podria "cruzar el charco" y buscar el 1562 donde lo compraste?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, de santa fe capital, pero justamente las dificultades q tuve fue de conseguirlo acá, no lo encontré por ningún lado, lo tuve q mandar a comprar a Bs As. Igualmente en estos momentos está dificil "cruzar el charco" con el tema de los cortes.. jej.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

y si jeje con los cortes y la cosechadora prendida fuego no creo

analize la fuente smps de luciperro y me da perfectamente para el stk4048 
una fuente por amplificador si lo queres estereo son dos fuentes y dos amplificadores ovio

salu2


----------



## santiago

che cuantos metros de alambre lleva el crossover en total para comprarlo ya que lo voy a usar para mi hometheathersito de 100w estereo y 4 satelitales de 30 con 7377 el crossover va en el de 100 salu2


----------



## mochito

hola q tal qeria saver cuantos amper consumen el dispositivo con pre y amplificador todo junto......entendi q eran 12vcc pero q corriente consume.... desde ya muchas grasias


PDt: ahi un puente entre el capacitor rojo (100nf) q esta justo enfrente al tda ? me paresio eso xq vi una linea azul...dede yamuchisimas grasias cuando lo tengo andando les mando unas fotos para q lo vean.....


desde yamuchisimas gracias agustin.....


salu2


----------



## santiago

consume 10a aprox con el pre y si esa linea es un puente


----------



## leop4

no no se pasen ese mismo amplificador con pre y todo lo alimentaba con un transformador de 3A y me andaba joya, lo probe con la fuente de pc y sonaba igual.jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

10A es una locura, sería super ineficiente el integrado si consumiría tanto y daría la potencia q da. Consume 3A máximo máximo con pre y demás.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

perdon entendi mal yo medi con la pinza amperometrica pero me habia olvidado que en el mismo ramal tenia conectado otro amplificador  ops:


----------



## mochito

ahahha muchisimas grasias yo tmb le voy aponer la fuente de la pc.todabia no ise nada pero me parese copado el proyecto......tmb tengo uno para hacer con un stk 0086 de 70w pero la fuente es de 32 +32 v y no quiero invertir mucha guita en la fuente si no lo voy a usar para una gitarra ponele yo solo para musica y para joder ami vecinita ja jaja 

desde ya muchas grasias.... agustin


pd : q potencia de salida tiene ?  20 o 25 w?


----------



## leop4

hablando de fuentes hay alguna manera de simetricar la fuente de pc o como sea, encontre este cencillo circuito pero hay que ver si anda.jeje.


----------



## mochito

joya seguro lo armo primero nesesito el transformador de 64 iwal jaja...........

nadie me respondio de cuantos watt era..
 20  o 25 ?=? 

desde ya muchas gracias 

agustin


----------



## mnicolau

Leop, armé ese convertidor y funciona bien, lo único q tené en cuenta la corriente de carga, poniéndole disipadores a los TIP podés llegar a manejar unos 1.5-2A, no mas q eso...

mochito, la potencia depende de un montón de variables, tensión de alimentación, carga del amplificador, frecuencia a la cual se esté refiriendo la potencia, nivel de distorsión, etc... mirá la gráfica q puse en la página 15 como para q te des una idea de la potencia q vas a obtener de acuerdo a la alimentación q usés y a la distorsión armónica.

Saludos


----------



## macraig

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hablando de fuentes hay alguna manera de simetricar la fuente de pc o como sea, encontre este cencillo circuito pero hay que ver si anda.jeje.



Si hay forma, y ese circuito funciona.

Y una fuente de PC no es muy buena para audio, hay demasiado ruido de Conmutacion que interfiere con la calidad del sonido. Se necesitan etapas de filtrado adicional.


----------



## mochito

podrias publicar un bue circuito para filtrar estas etapas de ruido.....xq yo tengo esa sola fuente la e la pc para hacerlo y no tengo mucho presupuesto devido q soy estudiante y mi situacion actual con mi madre no es la preferida para pedirle guita :S::S: 

desde ya mcuhas gracias 

ATTe agustin


----------



## mnicolau

Coincido con vos macraig, pero en este caso no tiene tanto sentido seguir filtrando, con el capacitor de 2200uF q tiene en la entrada es suficiente. Probé varias fuentes y varias eran de las mas baratas q había y cero ruido usando ese tipo de alimentación.
Conectando todo como corresponde y aterrizando bien el circuito no debería haber problemas.

Saludos


----------



## macraig

Y una pregunta. Como mediste el ruido de la fuente?. Conectaste el osciloscopio a la salida y mediste el rizado a plena carga (25w o 75w o 100w). Cual era su amplitud? De oido, puedes no notar la diferencia, pero bueno, eso es cuestion de apreciacion, como todo. Te aseguro que un melomano notara la diferencia.

Ahora, lo mio es solo una observacion, por si mas adelante quieren perfeccionar el circuito, algo para "ir un poco mas alla" de copiar un circuito y armarlo. Por lo demas, estoy seguro que funcionara.

Salu2.


----------



## mnicolau

Exactamente, a oído, este es un circuito simple como para empezar, presenta THD mayor al 1% pasando los 15-18W, no se pretende sacar demasiado del amplificador, para algo mas complejo y tratando de acercarnos a un "Hi-Fi" por supuesto tenés toda la razón en lo q mencionás. A este circuito no lo va a armar ningún melómano.. es simplemente para empezar y tener una buena iniciación en el tema de armar amplificador, funciona seguro, es barato y no va a hacerte arrepentir. 
De acá en más, hay q seguir mejorando y tratando de subir de nivel.

Saludos


----------



## mochito

q dicen funcionara este equalizador?me parese  q es medio o bastante malo


----------



## mochito

q dicen funcionara este equalizador?me parese  q es medio o bastante malo 

para el pre y el amp con el tda q fue el primero de este post lo voy  ausar


----------



## Dano

mochito dijo:
			
		

> q dicen funcionara este equalizador?me parese  q es medio o bastante malo
> 
> para el pre y el amp con el tda q fue el primero de este post lo voy  ausar



De ese ecualizador sea a hablado mucho, el ecualizador funciona, pero tiene mucha perdida de señal y poco rango de ajuste.

Los ecualizadores pasivos tienen estas desventajas.

Saludos


----------



## mochito

ok muchas grasias seria mucho pedir q me pasen uno copado de 5 vandas y control de volumen ?

gracias

 agustin


----------



## Andres Cuenca

mochito dijo:
			
		

> ok muchas grasias seria mucho pedir q me pasen uno copado de 5 vandas y control de volumen ?
> 
> gracias
> 
> agustin



Busca en el foro, hay buenos esquemas.

Saludos.


----------



## leop4

mochito dijo:
			
		

> ok muchas grasias seria mucho pedir q me pasen uno copado de 5 vandas y control de volumen ?
> 
> gracias
> 
> agustin



empesa a leer desde la pagina 8  en este mismo post pusieron uno de 5 bandas


----------



## gca

Hola me intereso mucho este aplificador por su sencilles devido a que recien me inicio en lo de amplificador ,mi pregunta es en la salida a los parlantes del amplificador importa la polaridad de los parlantes o en cualquier sentido funciona =?


----------



## mnicolau

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Hola me intereso mucho este aplificador por su sencilles devido a que recien me inicio en lo de amplificador ,mi pregunta es en la salida a los parlantes del amplificador importa la polaridad de los parlantes o en cualquier sentido funciona =?



Sí, tiene sentido respetar la polaridad para poder ordenar la fase. A pesar de ser alterna la señal, se debe tener en cuenta debido a q si tenés más de 1 parlante y están conectados con distinta polaridad, se produce un desfase en el audio produciendo interferencias entre los mismos, pudiéndose anular algunas frecuencias y producir distorsión en el sonido. 

Tenés q controlar que todos tus parlantes estén en fase y conectarlos a la potencia debidamente, la terminal de los parlantes q identificás positiva, conectala en una de las 2 salidas y la negativa, a la otra. Hacé lo mismo con el otro canal.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Muy bien, pero donde conecto las terminales positivas y negativas ?me lo muestras en este pcb para saber porque no lo indica


----------



## mnicolau

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Muy bien, pero donde conecto las terminales positivas y negativas ?me lo muestras en este pcb para saber porque no lo indica



No importa, mientras respetes en ambos canales la misma polaridad, por ejemplo:







Saludos


----------



## gca

Eh conectado todo bien pero emite muy poco sonido lo logro escuchar asercando la oreja al parlante porque puede ser que tenga tan poca potencia? lo conecte a la fuente de la pc y a la salida de audio de la misma.


----------



## mnicolau

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Eh conectado todo bien pero emite muy poco sonido lo logro escuchar asercando la oreja al parlante porque puede ser que tenga tan poca potencia? lo conecte a la fuente de la pc y a la salida de audio de la misma.



Debe estar en mute el amplificador, le conectaste el interruptor? o en su defecto, puenteaste los pads donde dice switch?


----------



## gca

Si lo jice pero conectandolo o no hace siempre el mismo leve sonido


----------



## mnicolau

De donde estás sacando el audio? probaste conectarlo a la salida de la PC? están los capacitores electrolíticos correctamente conectados? Es muy sencillo el circuito es raro q tengas problemas.
Posteá alguna foto.

PD: chequeaste q no se toquen entre sí los pines del integrado?


----------



## gca

Lo estoy probando con la salida de la pc y los capasitores estan en la correcta ubicacion ahora voy a fijarme bien el integrado, que otra cosa puede llegar a ser? uno aca postio q no le andaba la parte de mute y tubo q sacar la resistencia, en fin gracias


----------



## gca

Revise las patas del integrado y las soldaduras del mismo y ninguna se toca entresi ,una pregunta ¿debo usar las dos salidas de parlantes? porque yo lo probe con una sola salida


----------



## leop4

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Lo estoy probando con la salida de la pc y los capasitores estan en la correcta ubicacion ahora voy a fijarme bien el integrado, que otra cosa puede llegar a ser? uno aca postio q no le andaba la parte de mute y tubo q sacar la resistencia, en fin gracias



ese fui yo tuve el mismo problema que vos y aparte el pre no me andaba pero le puse un EQ pasivo con pre muy bueno. pero tienes que hacer un puente entre positivo y el cap de 10 uF positivo +con+. hay te dejo la imagen..


----------



## mnicolau

Podés probar de a una las salidas, no hay drama. Probá lo q dice leop, cambiá la resistencia por un puente, q sería lo mismo.

Leop q ecualizador usaste con pre?

Saludos


----------



## gca

Otra cosa yo no estoy usando ningun pre ni ecualizador ni nada solo el amplificador con la salida de la pc


----------



## mnicolau

Tampoco hay problema, yo lo uso así sólo al q tengo en la pc. La preamplificación y la ecualización la hacés con la placa de sonido.


----------



## gca

OK voy a probar el puente y les cuento los resultados porque otra cosa no creo que sea.


----------



## gca

Saque la resistencia e hice el puente pero sigo escuchando el mismo leve sonido a me olvidaba siempre distorcionado el sonido .¿que puede ser? ¿conexion de entrada de sonido? el parlante anda bien es de un ekipo de musica aiwa


----------



## gca

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Saque la resistencia e hice el puente pero sigo escuchando el mismo leve sonido a me olvidaba siempre distorsionado el sonido .¿que puede ser? ¿conexion de entrada de sonido? el parlante anda bien es de un equipo de musica aiwa


A ahora recuerdo q se me unieron dos patas y me di cuenta despues de probarlo, se habra quemado el TDA?muestro cuales se tocaban


----------



## santiago

seria como conectar 12 v en la salida del parlante yo me equivoque de cable y enves el parlante conecte la bateria y paalmo
salu2


----------



## leop4

puede ser el tda, yo menos mal que compre dos porque hice uno y era trucho, uno decia singapore y el otro no, combie el integrado y ploblema resuelto total por 10$ no es nada para mi la cagada es si compras un stk de 50 mangos jejeje.


----------



## santiago

leop4 el tda no era el problema acaba de decir que estaban unidas las patas


----------



## gca

Se habra quemado? al tocarse las patas.Porque las separe probe todo y nada hace muy poco sonido y distorciona bastante casi no lo escucho tengo que hacercarme al parlante. El parlante anda bien porque lo probe ya tambien despues de lo de las patas por lo que los 12 directo no lo quemaron ,¿pero el integrado se habra quemado?


----------



## mnicolau

Es dificil saber si se te quemó el integrado, tal vez puede ser ese el problema o tal vez no, pero si ya probaste todo lo demás y no lo solucionás, intentá comprando otro integrado, cuesta 10$, si no es eso, tenés 2 para usar...

Saludos


----------



## gca

Las conexiones estan bien las entradas de audio tambien, supongo que se daño porque justo se una de las patas que toco a la otra tenia la entrada de tension de 12v por lo que es probable que se alla dañado. Alguna otra cosa pude ser falla de lgun capasitor?. Mañana comprare un TDA y probare


----------



## santiago

yo creo que palmo por que tenias 12 v en la salida del parlante pero puede que si como puede que no
salu2


----------



## gca

Mañana veremos y aviso si anda con el nuevo TDA. Gracias por ayudarme


----------



## leop4

santixman dijo:
			
		

> leop4 el tda no era el problema acaba de decir que estaban unidas las patas



bueno aparentemente si era el ploblema, es decir yo tuve el mismo problema x2 primero el integrado trucho despues anular la resistencia de 10k.. asi que tuve varios problemas.jeje


----------



## santiago

y si la satisfaccion de un amplificador andando muerta por tu vendedor de insumos electronicos
salu2


----------



## gca

Leop ajajaj yo anule la resistencia al pedo tonces si el problema era el integrado. Igual prefiero cortar la corriente cuando no lo uso que dejarlo enerjizado pero en mute.


----------



## leop4

yo hice eso pero lo que  pasa es que al encender la fuente de pc genera tanta corriente que la fuente hace un corte y tengo que dejar el amplificador prendido y encenderlo desde la fuente..


----------



## culebrasx

Buenos dias desde España( aqui ya es mediodida), ya he montado el pre y el amplificador, tengo una duda antes de romperlo todo,jejej.
En el pre, cuando pone " e der" y "e izq" ,son entrada der y entrada izq,cierto? me viene la señal de un cable mallado estereo con dos vivos, uno de los vivos lo conectaria a "e der" y el otro al otro lado, y la masa? la conecto con cualquier punto de masa del circuito,no? 
y para conectar entre el pre y el tda7377 las "s der" que tipo de cable es recomendable?trenzado?rigido de un solo cable?
 las masas entre los dos circuitos tengo que cortocircuitarlas?

Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo...


----------



## mnicolau

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias desde España( aqui ya es mediodida), ya he montado el pre y el amplificador, tengo una duda antes de romperlo todo,jejej.
> En el pre, cuando pone " e der" y "e izq" ,son entrada der y entrada izq,cierto? me viene la señal de un cable mallado estereo con dos vivos, uno de los vivos lo conectaria a "e der" y el otro al otro lado, y la masa? la conecto con cualquier punto de masa del circuito,no?
> y para conectar entre el pre y el tda7377 las "s der" que tipo de cable es recomendable?trenzado?rigido de un solo cable?
> las masas entre los dos circuitos tengo que cortocircuitarlas?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano y un saludo...



Hola culebrasx, sí, "e der" y "e izq" son entrada der y entrada izq. La masa es común tanto para el pre como para el amplificador. La masa de la señal de audio la conectás en la masa del circuito también, pero no dispone de un punto en particular donde conectarla porq podés utilizar conectores RCAs para chasis, en los cuales la masa, queda conectada con el gabinete en donde montes los circuitos.
Si armás todo sin montarlo, asegurate q tanto la masa de la señal como las masas del pre y del amplificador, estén en un único punto de masa ya q de haber varios puntos puede introducir ruidos.
Para el cable de la salida, andá probando el q te quede más cómodo, no creo q notes diferentes resultados.

Saludos


----------



## mochito

tengo una duuda abajo del switch aparesen 3 nodos....q son ? 2puentes me parese qno seria innesesario creo..

alguno me dice


desde ya grasias

agustin


----------



## gca

Gracias mniculau,santixman y leop4 por su gran ayuda e interes como dije cambien el integrado y buala andubo de 10 ,de todas maneras esto me sirvio para prestarle mas atensión a las patas y conexiónes del integrado antes de energizar un circuito(menos mal que me paso con este tda de 10$ antes que con un stk de mucho mas). Muchas gracias ,cuando consiga mas plata porque comprar otro integrado me saco 10$ de los 20$ que tenia para el pre (como tengo 18 y aun no trabajo armo )voy a armar el pre y les cuento.
 Una pregunta el pre solo sirve para amplificar el audio de los aparatos con poca salida como mp3, ipod y demas o tambien ayuda a aumetar la potencia a aparatos que no necesiten un pre?.
Gracias


----------



## gca

Mochito esos 4 nodos no se conecta nada simplemente dejalos asi.


----------



## leop4

me alegro que te aya funcionado, pero le puentiaste la resistencia? o lo dejaste asi, porque con una de 220 ohms va perfecto eso es solo para que guarde un poco de energia y no se corte la fuente de pc jejeje.hablando de tdas aca les dejo un amplificador facilisimo con TDA8560 que sale solo 15$nada mas... http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/391142-tengo-problemas-con-el-tda8571j-2.html


----------



## gca

al final le deje el puente y cuando lo enchufo a la fuente de pc se corta y se me reinicia la pc ajjaja, creo que voy a tener q poner la resistencia


----------



## leop4

se pero ponele de 220 ohms o 330 ohms pero no en k


----------



## mnicolau

No no, ponele de 10K, por algo está así en la hoja de datos, no la inventé yo a esa resistencia...

PD: mochito, en esos pads q quedaron libres yo había colocado un led para indicar q está encendido y conecté el cooler del gabinete donde lo monté, por eso los dejé por si alguien quiera usarlos también.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Este integrado necesita tanta disipacion? voy a ver lo de la resistencia.
Aca le dejo unas fotos del montaje y la plaqueta.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola gente hace rato rato no entro perdon mochito aca te dejo 2 esquemas de ecualizadores 1 de 5 y el mismo pero en 10 el de 5 anda el de diez no se porque no lo arme todavia ojo esto la arme segun la hoja de datos del ka2223 si alguien lo puede mejorar se agradece(lo hice de corajudo nomas jajaja)yo ya arme 2 con el tda 7377 y andan de diez el pre nunca lo hice andar pero me sirvio para otras cosas aaaa me olvidaba estos ecus son monos para stereo se hacen dos iguales uno para cada canal yo le puse potes stereo para achicar espacios,,, espero criticas


----------



## gca

Hola de nuevo me voy a armar el pre  y me surgio una duda en la conexion entre el apli y el pre. Asi es como lo conectaria yo, diganme si me equivoco.
Gracias


----------



## gca

Puse la resistencia de 10k y anda ,leop4 a vos solo no te andubo la resistencia , y le agregue un cooler pero cuando lo enchufo a la fuente de pc esta se corta por una milesima de segundo y hace que el prosesador se reinicie  :x  por ahi es porque le aumente el consumo con el cooler antes me lo hacia pero no tenia la resistencia ahora la puse y lo mism.


----------



## leop4

ok pero el conexiónado esta mal en e der y masa  entra una linea del mp3 y e izq y masa la otra y por ultimo s der y masa a in L  y s izq y masa a in R espero lo puedas hacer funcionar porque hice ese pre y no tuve buenos resultados.jeje.haciendo este http://chrudim.cz/tuning/audio/au_tda1524.html si pero en el proto, no se porque cuando lo hago en plaqueta uni no va, ya es la 3ra ves que lo hago y no funcina pero bue voy a hacer el ecu de 5 bandas. tambien con lo de la funte le puse un transformador de 14v y 2A y anda joya que deve salir aprox unos 20 $ mas o menos  busca en electronica liniers http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm yo tengo de 14 pero hay de 12 tambien y el de 12 esta 20$.


----------



## gca

algo asi diras?


----------



## leop4

ok perfecto asi es esta bien acordate de mandar la masa al chasis. dentro de un rato les pongo fotos del mio modificado.jejje.


----------



## mnicolau

Si kiuKIV, esa última q mostrás es válida, el + q dibujaste es el positivo de la señal no?
Las masas van todas a un mismo punto, sacá un cable desde la masa del amplificador, otro cable desde la masa del pre y agarrá las masas de la señal y uní todo junto. Después conectalo al chasis.
El pre anda muy bien no te hagas drama.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

bueno lo prometido es deuda jajaja. para mañana los videos jeje.


----------



## gca

Gracias cuando me haga un poco de tiempo la semana que viene lo hago y comento.
Muy bueno leop4 por lo que veo la fuente es muy rande si me compro una tendre que ponerla afuera del gabinete del amplificador porque no me entra  :x


----------



## leop4

claro pero este no tiene pre nunca pude hacercelo, bue pude pero no adentro del gab. lo único que tiene es un simple control de tono grave y el volumen nada mas. es mas me sobra espacio jajaja.


----------



## gca

En el mio entra el pre pero hasta ahi nomas la fuente no entra ni aunque no haya nada adentro pero igual o lo uso con la fuente de la pc o lo uso en un auto por ahora no neesito fuente y cuando necesite cambiare el gabinete.
Tengo una pregunta si pongo el amplificador a la salida de audio de un stereo que ya tiene sierta potencia, ¿se sumarian las potencias(teniendo en cuenta cambiarle los parlantes) distorcionaria mucho?.
Gracias


----------



## leop4

si se puede pero no es aconsejable por mas que le pongas un woofer de 20 va a distorsionar igual, ponele el pre en todo caso es mejor diria yo. porque tiene poca potencia?


----------



## gca

No no tiene mucha potencia solo tenia esa inquietud , el pre aumenta la potencia o solo ayuda a los aparatos con muy baja potencia de salida?


----------



## gca

Hola 
Compre los componentes para hacer el pre pero no tenian capasitores de 56nF y me dio unos de 68nF no pasa nada con ese cambio? y tampoco tenia :O 4 capasitores ceramicos de 100nf ajaj que son los mas comunes y me dio 4 de 120nf. Y los de poliester son de 630V ajajaj son re grandes.
Despues todo = y es mas muy barato, el TDA1524 $8,90 argentinos.
Gracias


----------



## santiago

eso lo puse en entrada amplificador en salida parlantes
no se suman las potencias ya que es mucha ganancia en la entrada del amplificador fijate en ese post que dice como hacerlo
salu2


----------



## leop4

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Compre los componentes para hacer el pre pero no tenian capasitores de 56nF y me dio unos de 68nF no pasa nada con ese cambio? y tampoco tenia :O 4 capasitores ceramicos de 100nf ajaj que son los mas comunes y me dio 4 de 120nf. Y los de poliester son de 630V ajajaj son re grandes.
> Despues todo = y es mas muy barato, el TDA1524 $8,90 argentinos.
> Gracias



si esta bien yo le puse de 47nf y de 100nf o 220nf pero los que use yo son multicapa


----------



## gca

Ok mucha gracias leop pero vos no dijiste que no te andaba? sera por esos cambios?


----------



## FORRITO

Bueno se me ocurrio armar este amplificador con el pre para un regalo y revisando en mi cajon de "basura" en contre algo como esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nada mas que negro(bueno no es importante jjeje),pasa de 220v a 12v alterna y tiene una potencia de 50 w,me estaria entregando como 4A y chirolas,que me alcanza justo para alimentar el amplificador y l pre.
Mi duda es si tengo que poner algunos capacitores para filtrar la fuente o con un puente de diodos alcanza?

Saludos Facundo


----------



## gca

Si deverias ponerle algun capasitor para hacer un buen filtrado porque sino se te meten rudios. Muy bien no se que valor te convendria pero si debes ponerle.


----------



## leop4

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Ok mucha gracias leop pero vos no dijiste que no te andaba? sera por esos cambios?


dije en el (PROTOBOARD) pero en placas uni osea universales no va el integrado es trucho y al soldarlo se quema o se daña nose pero ahora no importa. y para FORRITO le recomiendo diodos 1n4008 o 1n5404 o 1n5408 y para cap uno de 4700uF x25V y listo los diodos tienen que ser grandes sino se te funden jejeje.


----------



## gca

Ok muchas gracias
Una duda de que potencia es tu soldador? porque hay muchos integrados sensibles a la temperaturas de los soldadores yo uso uno de 30w


----------



## FORRITO

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> KiuKIV dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mucha gracias leop pero vos no dijiste que no te andaba? sera por esos cambios?
> 
> 
> 
> dije en el (PROTOBOARD) pero en placas uni osea universales no va el integrado es trucho y al soldarlo se quema o se daña nose pero ahora no importa. y para FORRITO le recomiendo diodos 1n4008 o 1n5404 o 1n5408 y para cap uno de 4700uF x25V y listo los diodos tienen que ser grandes sino se te funden jejeje.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Muy gracias por el consejo de los diodos ,un solo capacitor con eso bastara? El conexiónado seria asi verdad?
De dnd saco gnd?
Abri la fuente y les cuento que tiene resistencias,7 diodos, el transformador y 4 capacitores de poliester ,un electrolítico, una bobina y 3 transistores.Lo mas loco de todo es que larga 12v ca.no tengo camara digital para mostrarles una foto.
Por eso la descripcion dice Convertidor electronico para lamparas halogenas jaja


----------



## leop4

asi funciona! muy bien FORRITO igual no hay que hacer un filtrado tan grande para es fuentesita jejeje.    y el soldador es un vesubio c2 no se si lo conoces? es este http://www.alamtecherramientas.com.ar/u/_creg.php?cont_2=2256&cont_1=Vesubio&radiobutton=autor


----------



## Dano

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> asi funciona! muy bien FORRITO igual no hay que hacer un filtrado tan grande para es fuentesita jejeje.    y el soldador es un vesubio c2 no se si lo conoces? es este http://www.alamtecherramientas.com.ar/u/_creg.php?cont_2=2256&cont_1=Vesubio&radiobutton=autor



Ese soldador es una "Animalada", es muchisima potencia para soldar placas, con 30Watts se suelda bien ese tipo de componentes


----------



## gca

Ahi tenes tu problema con el integrado ,con esos 100w lo re fundiste, por eso te dije que hay muchos que con 40w ya se queman, como dijo dano 30w va bien. Se ve bueno el soldador.


----------



## FORRITO

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> asi funciona! muy bien FORRITO igual no hay que hacer un filtrado tan grande para es fuentesita jejeje.    y el soldador es un vesubio c2 no se si lo conoces? es este http://www.alamtecherramientas.com.ar/u/_creg.php?cont_2=2256&cont_1=Vesubio&radiobutton=autor



jajajjaja,gracias algo me enseñe en electronica uno .Gnd de donde la tomo?


----------



## leop4

se se pero ese me salio 165$ y no o voy a tirar a la basura, pero lo que ustedes no saben es que es intermitente yo le doy la potencia que yo quiero 10W 30W   50W 100W al apretar el gatillo apenas se calienta y despues cuando lo tocas con el dedo lo soltas yo tengo experiencia con ese soldador, aparte siempre que compro uno de 30w se me rompe de nada son chinos y son malisismos... prefiero que se me quemen los integrados o usar zocalos..jejej.


----------



## gca

Es un excelente soldador tonces yo tengo uno chino de 30w y todabie funca  pero si lo podes reguar joya.


----------



## leop4

empezamos con el tda7377 y nos fuimos con que tipo de soldador estoy usando vos y yo jeje. bue ayer me compre el TDA8560Q de 15$ http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/8/TDA8560.shtml  y es estereo de 40+40 creo, ahora en la pagina  10 del integrado tiene un cap de 2200uF mas un cap 100nf en el pin 3 y 10 y en la foto que adjunto tiene el 11 3 y 10  sin cap, hago el del data o el de la foto? tambien el de la foto tiene una bobina de ferrita con alambre mas el cap pero son lo mismo o no?    no se que sera esa bobina pero deve ser por los ruidos?...


----------



## gca

Por lo que veo en el datasheet aparecen esos dos condensadores que segun veo son de filtrado y en el circuito que vos adjuntaste el filtrado esta de la bateria a el amplificador de la foto 1 supongo que es lo mismo y con respecto a la bobina ni idea .


----------



## leop4

ok ya mismo lo estoy haciendo pero este tiene mute? porque vi en el pin 11 que dice mute y en el data no esta conectado...


----------



## gca

El pin 11 que dice mute fijate que esta conectado a los 12v si le pones un swich ahi debe funcionar como mute no?. Recien taba usando el aplificador y me hizo mierda el oido  de lo fuerte que suena.


----------



## leop4

ok voy a provar a ver que pasa


----------



## santiago

leí que este amplificador larga 40w sobre 2omhs sobre cuatro son 20 
corijanme si me equivoque 
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 la primera imágen q subiste es un filtro q se usa en los autos para evitar ruidos (bobina en serie con los capacitores en paralelo).

santixman, sí, es mas o menos esa la potencia, depende de la tensión de alimentación. Con 2 Ohms me parece mucho 40W, deben ser con una THD bastante alta.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

y si viste que en el titulo de TODOS los datasheet se muestra la potencia maxima (con una ditorcion del 10 pociento +o-)
ademas si se consiguieran facil altavoces de 2 omhs yo los usaria para todo especialmete audio car ya que es mucha mas potencia obtenida(casi el doble que con 2 omhs)
salu2


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos lo prometido es deuda despues de un tiempito termine los bafles(alimentados con un stk4211 ll )espero les guste son de 3 vias ...
ayer se me exploto uno de los tda7377 que arme al desarmarlo me di cuenta de una cosa ,no se si sera eso, uno ,que es el que andad de diez mil,, dice phillips y este ,el explotado dice mf sera que es trucho?



regresan los fabulosos me quiero matar jajajaja


----------



## aakd18

vikingoxxx.. que crossover usaste para esos bafles?
por cierto, te quedaron muy buenos! yo tambien estoy armando algo similar


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola la verdad los compre pero revisando son identicos que el que posteo mnicolau para 100w estan en este tema los woofer son sony de 61/4 los medios de 5nipponamerica y los tweeter marca chancho jeje ahora estoy armando el sbwoofer con la potencia de 100w de luciperro estoy armando la caja cuando la termine la subo


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX muy buenos esos bafles! bien prolijitos quedaron, q tal suenan? terminaste de armar el transformador?

Saludos


----------



## gca

Arme el preamplificador bien armado y conectado con el amplificador pero cuando lo voy a probar hace un ruido de mucha interferencia y los potes no me responden, por comodidad tube que poner los potes al reves sera ese el problema?.
Desde ya Gracias


----------



## gca

Me acabo de dar cuenta que puse los condensadores de 2.2uF abajo y los de 4.7uF arriva :S no creo que le pase nada al circuito o si?ya los cambio de lugar.
Gracias


----------



## leop4

viste ahora a vos tampoco te anda el 1524 yo lo hise 2 veces y nada pero segui provando.jeje


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos a mi me andubo joya mi problema era que los 2 primeros que puse(despues me di cuenta) eran re truchos hasta que consegui un philips,,lo mismo me paso con el 7377 queme 2 tambien. hay muchos genericos dando vuelta pero el pre y el amplificador anda joya con materiales de calidad,..


----------



## mnicolau

jaja q raro q tengan problemas.. en la página 1 dejé una nueva versión del pre, no tiene ningún cambio en los componentes (ya q anduvo sin problemas), simplemente ahora se pueden colocar los potes directo sobre la placa, lo q es mucho más cómodo y se ahorra el quilombo de cables para conectarlos.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Bueno cambie los capasitores de lugar se fue la lluvia pero ahora se escucha um golpido y los potes siguen sin responder. No se que pueda llegar a ser porque se escucha con ese golpe y muy agudo pero no lo puedo regular por los potes porq no responden ,sera que es trucho el TDA?


----------



## mnicolau

mm subí alguna foto si podés. Colocaste todos los puentes? Soldaste directamente el integrado o lo pusiste en un zócalo? Por mas q sea trucho el integrado creería q podrías igual regular el tono y demás.


----------



## gca

Lo solde directo sin zocalo y revise todo y estan todos los componentes bien puestos y bien soldados ,las pistas no estan unidas entre si ni nada, lo unico distinto es que los potenciometros los puse al reves.


----------



## mnicolau

Q soldador estás usando? q no sea de mas de 30W xq podrías estar calentando de más los pines del integrado, tendrías q probar con zócalo sino.. lo de los potes al revés no creo q sea un problema.


----------



## gca

Estoy usando uno de 30w algunos pines se me dificulto un poquito soldarlos por los que tube la punta del soldador barios segundos calentandose bastante el integrado,se abra quemado? 20$ a la basura con los dos integrados quemados sino :S .


----------



## mnicolau

Sería dificil saber si se te quemó, lo q podés probar es continuidad entre los pines del integrado, revisá todo otra vez y colocá los potes como debe ser haber si hay algún cambio pero no lo creo. Debería funcionar sin problemas. Una foto no vendría mal.
Yo por las dudas siempre uso un zócalo para no soldar directo el integrado. 

Quemando se aprende!

Saludos


----------



## gca

Me acabo de dar cuenta al desoldar los potenciometros que estos no son los que tiene que llevar el pre y puenteando en donde van los potes andubo bien. Cuando compre unos buenos potes y los coloque les cuento los resultados finales.
Gracias


----------



## maxep

hola unas consultas vi el data del 8560.. lei mal o las 2 salidas del amplificador son puentebales... o es q ya trabaja en puente?


----------



## FORRITO

Ocurrio un lijero inconveniente con mi proyecto de fuente...la fuente me entrega 12Vca y cuando los filtro se me hacen algo asi como 16.9Vccy el preamplificador,el integrado soporta 15Vcc max que me combiene mas hacerme un transformador de 9Vca o bajar la tensión a 15V a la fuente que tengo?


----------



## santiago

cuanto consume el pre por que si no consume mas de 1 a ponele un regulador lm7812 y listo no lleva nada y son tres patitas ademas de valer 1,50


----------



## mnicolau

Si, consume bastante menos de 1 A el pre, no habría problema de ponerle un regulador, el tema FORRITO es q la tensión q estás teniendo es con el transformador en vacío, cuando le conectes una carga va a bajar a unos 13V. Probá de conectarle el amplificador solo sin el pre y vas a ver como baja. 

Saludos


----------



## santiago

sin ofender creo que igual lo mejor es el regulador
salu2


----------



## mnicolau

No hay ofensa santixman, al contrario, también pienso q sería bueno un regulador. Simplemente comenté q esa tensión alta era xq el transformador estaba en vacío y q iba a bajar cuando le conectara una carga.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Hola muchachos cambie los potenciometros y andubo pero cuando giro la perilla de graves mas de la mitad a volumen a partir del 80% se escucha un pum pum pum y si pongo musica distorciona mucho lo cual sin el pre no distorcinaba casi nada, es comun?


----------



## jhoni1234

Disuclpen pero he armado el amplificador perfecto (sin pre), conecto 1 parlante , el mp3/la compu y no suena, estoy usando bateria de moto. solde todo bien y las conexiones estan bien (el jack esta bien armado porque lo he probado).

Alguna ide apor favor?


----------



## mnicolau

jhoni1234 dijo:
			
		

> Disuclpen pero he armado el amplificador perfecto (sin pre), conecto 1 parlante , el mp3/la compu y no suena, estoy usando bateria de moto. solde todo bien y las conexiones estan bien (el jack esta bien armado porque lo he probado).
> 
> Alguna ide apor favor?



Hola jhoni, bienvenido al foro!
No estarás teniendo el amplificador en mute? Pusiste un switch en los pads donde dice "switch" o en su defecto un puente entre dichos pads?
También asegurate q el disipador no esté en contacto con la salida de los parlantes.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Como podría hacer eso? hmmmm, pongo el tester en medir continuidad y pongo 1 punta en el disip y otra en alguno de la bornerita?

GRACIAS.

juan.

mañana contestaré, ahora tentgo que estudiar


----------



## leop4

bueno al final hice un pre que me anduvo. en realidad era para el tda2003 pero bue lo echo, echo esta aca les dejo el pcb y el lado de componentes mas una fotito.chauchas.


----------



## jhoni1234

Bueno, aca posteo las imagenes...

El TDA no levanto temperatura exagerada nunca. Estan estañadas "hasta arriba" porque tuve que ponerle unos alambrecitos para que lleguen los contactos de los pines al cobre porque tuve que estirar las patitas un porquito sino no entraba.

Las patitas no se tocan ninguna, hic eprueba de continuidad entre c/pin y cobre y anda bien.

Lo que me entra en duda es que no tenian ni cap ceramicos ni de poliester, entonce sme dieron de tantaro o algo asi, hab´ria diferencia? (ver imagen el ccap amarillito que dice 474).


Alguna idea?

Desde ya muchisimas gracias.

Juan.

http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/1.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/2.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/3.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/4.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/5.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/6.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/7.jpg
http://www.viphost.com.ar/electro/amplificador7377/8.jpg


----------



## mnicolau

Jhoni los capacitores esos son de tantalo, están bien, no hay problema con eso. 
Lo q ví es el capacitor rojo, el de 100nF, tendría q ser "104", vos le pusiste un "105" q son 1uF, aunq no por eso va a dejar de funcionar el amplificador.

Porqué no usaste el método de la plancha? es fácil y te iba a queda mucho mas prolijo todo. De esa forma no tenías q abrir los pines de los componentes.

Así a simple vista no veo nada raro aunq dudo bastante de esas pistas y soldaduras.

Yo lo armaría de nuevo planchando el circuito y prestando bien atención en la soldaduras. Hacé un puente en donde dice switch así no va a estar en mute el integrado. 

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

HOla! les cuento que yo arme el TDA7377 exactamente como esta publicado aquí, y no tube ningun tipo de problema...andubo barbaro desde el primer dia jeje...

pero ahora quiero probar de armar el modo "puente".. Alguien lo armo alguna vez? para tener alguna referencia...
aca les dejo el esquematico sacado del datasheet


----------



## culebrasx

co





> pero ahora quiero probar de armar el modo "puente".. Alguien lo armo alguna vez? para tener alguna referencia...
> aca les dejo el esquematico sacado del datasheet


corrijanme si me equivoco, pero creo que la configuracion de doble puente es la que se ha recomendado en este hilo, usamos las patillas 1 y 2 para un altavoz y la 14 y 15 para el otro altavoz, si no estuvieran en modo puente tendriamos alimentados 4 altavoces, (o parlantes como dicen por allá)
Un saludo

P.D. mnicolau has cambiado algo en el archivo "nuevo pre", quiero juntarlos que me ha pedido uno mi hermano en una unica placa, si llevo el audio por pista del pre al 7377 hay algun problema en ello?


----------



## mnicolau

Hay una 3º configuración q es la q muestra aakd18, y no, no la probé nunca, debe bajar bastante la potencia agregando otro canal mas...

Saludos


----------



## aakd18

Mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hay una 3º configuración q es la q muestra aakd18, y no, no la probé nunca, debe bajar bastante la potencia agregando otro canal mas...



es que un compañero forero me aconsejo acerlo así, porque en el canal del puente le puedo poner un woofer, y en los otros dos canales un middle y un tweeter respectivamente... teniendo asi un sistema triamplificado (con un crossover de tres vías antes del amplificador)...

uds que opinan?

creo que el canal que queda en modo puente quedaria de unos 30W, y los otros dos canales de 10W cada uno...


----------



## mnicolau

Si, estaría bueno como decís y todo con el mismo integrado, habría q probarlo haber q resultados da...

Saludos


----------



## santiago

tengo la placa original modificada y hecha para 1 subwoofer de 8" y 2 satelitales con 6x6 para la pc y suena muy bien 
salu2


----------



## aakd18

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Si, estaría bueno como decís y todo con el mismo integrado, habría q probarlo haber q resultados da...



yo para la semana que viene lo tengo listo.. despues comento por aca a ver que onda!

salu2


----------



## jhoni1234

Una duda,e n la FOTO 6, (mirenla por favor) hay 4 aujeritos (los deje asi pero los hice por si iba algo) no vi que valla nada, los dejo vacios o me estoy olvidando algo)?

En el circuito esta...

Gracias

Juan.


----------



## mnicolau

dale aakd, esperamos los comentarios haber q tal.

santixman, tenés el pcb de ese q usaste?

jhoni, en un par de esos agujeros conecté un led para mostrar el encendido del amplificador y en el otro par conecté el cooler del gabinete.

saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

ok, che, desde ya agradezco muchisimo tu ayuda, ante cualquier cosa que pueda ayudarte (en electro no creo por lo que se ve (grrrrr) jajaja avisa...

me quede con unas ganas de que ande! .. me quiero matar, tiempo dedicacion y..... 20 pe!

jaja, qu bajon. el lnes se lo muestro a mi profe a ver que dice... espero que no se cuelgue una semanita 

... a todo esto, una pregunta quizás media estupida... vieron las potencias de auto... son similares a "esto", no? es decir, si compro una pote de auto sonaría mejor peor... si alguien sabe bien por favor, solicito opinion .

Juan.


----------



## santiago

depende que potencia
esta es para descoser 2 6X9 de los grosos lo digo por que en el auto vivran a un punto miedoso 
aca paso el pcb (es el tuyo modificado) 
las patas 1 y 2 son las salidas de 15w con respecto a masa por eso deje los pads en masa
este amplificador esta bueno ya que podes poner un subwoofer y 2 satelitales teniendo u 2.1 que para la pc esta rre groso
salu2


----------



## aakd18

estoy haciendo el pcb del tda7377 en puente, pero no entiendo como es la parte que dice st-by... qué es eso?

les dejo de nuevo el circuito para que lo vean jeje


----------



## maxep

el sdby va conectado a la fuente 12v.+par aque prenda... si no esta stdby... (off).yo lo tneog configurado asi.. en 3 cnanales y anda muy bien


----------



## aakd18

maxep dijo:
			
		

> el sdby va conectado a la fuente 12v.+par aque prenda... si no esta stdby... (off).yo lo tneog configurado asi.. en 3 cnanales y anda muy bien



entonces le pongo una llave de un punto que cierre el circuito con la alimentacion de +12v. entonces asì me queda una llave de "on-off"

correcto?


----------



## santiago

no de on off el amplificador va a seguir trabajando pero no va a habilitar su salida de potencia
salu2


----------



## aakd18

ah ok! entonces si quiero apagarlo le tengo que cortar el suministro electrico directamente!
salu2


----------



## santiago

es lo mas recomendable
salu2


----------



## maxep

tal cual es comolos stereos. de auto.. tiene dos cables de + uno es + y el otro de stby.. el stereo queda apagado peor sigue ocnsumiendo una minima corriente. para mostrar ensu display por lo gral eje: la hora...


----------



## aakd18

maxep dijo:
			
		

> tal cual es comolos stereos. de auto.. tiene dos cables de + uno es + y el otro de stby.. el stereo queda apagado peor sigue ocnsumiendo una minima corriente. para mostrar ensu display por lo gral eje: la hora...



buenisimo gracias. ya tengo toda la información que necesito para construir el amplificador en modo puente! hoy mismo voy a la casa de electronica y compro todo... si hago tiempo, para antes del finde publico aqui mismo los resultados!

*[offtopic]* perdonen que lo ponga aqui, pero estoy necesitando ayuda con el crossover... si no les molestaria pasen por este post y denme sus valiosos consejos   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23041.html


----------



## leop4

hola chicos perdon si interrumpi algo pero ayer termine el pcb del TDA8560Q y queria saver si esta bien sobre todo vos mariano que tenes experiencia en esto jeje. pero bue aca se los dejo, otra cosa es que no se si el pin 2 lo tengo que llevar a masa o sea  al negativo del capacitor . gracias a todos...


----------



## mnicolau

hola leo! estuve viendo el pcb, te marco unos errores q tenés...

1º los pads del integrado están mal, ese TDA es un multiwatt 13, podés encontrar la plantilla correcta en el post "plantillas para pcb wizard". Si usás ese, vas tener q doblarle las patas.

2º consume como 7A máximo y las pistas, principalmente alimentación y masa son muy finas, se te van a terminar cortando con tanta corriente.

3º en el armado de pcbs, nunca se hacen ángulos a 90º en las pistas, siempre a 45º, tanto por prolijidad como por cuestiones electrónicas.

4º lo podés hacer mucho mas compacto si querés, no uses la función del programa q te hace automáticamente el pcb xq terminan saliendo cualquier cosa y muy grandes.

5º tanto en las entradas como en las salidas y en la alimentación, colocale pads, asi podés ponerle terminales a la placa para q quede mas prolijo y conectar los cables en ellas sin tener  q soldar los cables en la placa q es medio incómodo.

El pin 2 está bien, tiene q ir a masa..

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

uuuuuuuuff cuantos errores che, no savia que tenia tantos pero bue, no importa el espacio, es una sola plaqueta. ya les ensanche un poco mas las lineas del cobre lo que necesito es si esta bien el conexiónado. tambien busque en las plantillas del pcb wizard y no encontre multiwatt 13 pero no importa deja, tanpoco lo hice automaticamente esta todo echo con el pcb a mano nada mas, era eso solo jeje igual no savia que consumia tanto pero bue con una plaqueta tengo estereo . y una ultima pregunta cuantos watts son en 4 y 8? ohms gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

jaja son detalles a tener en cuenta mas q errores.. con respecto al multiwatt, pensé q estaba, podés agarrar un multiwatt 15 y sacarle una columna de pines, así tenés el 13. 

La potencia q le podés sacar está en la hoja de datos, alimentado con 14.4V, sacás:

25W en 4 Ohm con una THD de 10%
40W en 2 Ohm con la misma THD
En 8 Ohm calculale unos 15W.

Saludos


----------



## gustavo moyano

hola amigos les cuento que arme el amplificadorcon el tda7377 pero lo hice como sistema 5.1 para el dvd, funciona de maravilla y en cuanto pueda les mando las foto s con en pcb para que lo armen tiene entrada 5.1 bueno cuando tenga todo listo se los mando.


----------



## mnicolau

muy bueno gustavo, esperamos ese material!

Saludos


----------



## gokudesm

hola como tas? 
mira estoy armando el amplificadorfiador y compre el capasitado de 2200uf de 50v es lo mismo? y los capacitadores de 470nf van de cualquier manera ?

gracias


----------



## santiago

el voltage no importa (el de 2200uf) y los chiquitos (470nf)de cualquier forma al igual que el de 100 nf
solo los electroliticos tienen polaridad
salu2


----------



## FORRITO

Surgio un pequeño imprevisto,me compre todo pàra hacer el amplificador con el tda7377 pero tengo una duda para que son las perforaciones en el pcb ?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno amigo, primero que nada deberias revisar el ESQUEMA del circuito antes de preguntar en el foro. y si con el esquema no te das idea deberias ver el datasheet. bien clarito dice
patita nº
1 - out 1
2 - out2
3 - Vcc (voltaje corriente continua)
4 - in 1
5 - in 2
6 - sur (tierrra)
7 - stand by
8 - tierra
9 - tierra
10 - diagnostico (no sirve pa nada)
11 - in 4
12 - in 3
13 - Vcc (voltaje corriente continua)
14 - out 4
15 - out 3


----------



## mnicolau

Hola forrito, en esos pads q señalás, conecté el led indicador de encendido y el cooler del gabinete, lo comenté más atrás en el post.

Saludos


----------



## pistero147

Hola mi nombre es Juan , tengo 19 años ,tecnico electronico recibido el año pasado en "EL Cuba" en belgrano, me encontre con este foro,muy bueno por cierto, buscando hacer un amplificador para el auto con algun TDA.
 Tengo un stereo AKITA con MP3 que da 7WrmsX4 segun el manual, la idea seria armar algo puede ser stereo o cuadrafonico y que se note la diferencia de potencia y calidad.
Los parlantes son en las puertas 2 de 6.5" Triaxiales Akita y atras en un cajoncito q les hice 2 6x9 tambien triaxiales son los siguientes 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-36495452-combo-4-parlantes-6x9-800w-6-500w-crossover-blindados-_JM_
Segun el vendedor aguantan 50W RMS cosa q dudo o si lo aguantan debe ser en un nanosegundo , y aca vienen la pregunta:
 ¿Cual de todos los Amplis con TDAs que estan en el foro me recomiendan para esta configuracion? mi idea no es escuchar SIEMPRE al mango porque priorizo la calidad ante la potencia bruta pero debes en cuando me gusta escuchar fuerte y por lo visto al mango la THD de la mayoria de los TDAs para audiocar es algo alta 10% igualmente para el auto es un rango aceptable... bueno espero sus recomendaciones y saludos para todos!
 Juan


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pistero, este amplificador te va a andar bien, tenés q armar uno para los 2 6x9 y otro para los de adelante. También podés armar un TDA8571 q tiene 4 salidas. Con cualquiera de los dos vas a tener mas potencia q la q te brinda el AKITA. Para un auto es bastante, sin exagerar por supuesto...

Cuántas RCA de salida tiene?

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola forrito, en esos pads q señalás, conecté el led indicador de encendido y el cooler del gabinete, lo comenté más atrás en el post.
> 
> Saludos



Disculpame se me paso


----------



## mnicolau

No hay porqué, voy a especificarlo en el 1º post para q no haya confusión.

Saludos


----------



## pistero147

Hola, mnicolau gracias por la respuesta!.El stereo tiene 2 salidas RCA de Baja impedancia (creo que asi se denomina) que pasa por el pre pero no por la etapa de potencia del stereo y con respecto al de 4 salidas el TDA8571, he leido que como mucho le sacan 15W rms y de ahi en adelante distorciona bastante, no sera mejor armar 2 modulos con un TDA7386 o 7560
? el TDA7560 segun parece se llega a 20wRMS en 4ohms con 1%de THD, ¿realmente en la practica hay diferencia entre armar un 8571 o 2 7368 o 7560?
salu2 juan


----------



## santiago

en mi opinion armate
uno con tda7377 (traseros)
y para los delanteros tda2003 estereo
asi anda bien ya que a un 6x9 como los tuyos mas de 10 o 15 watios es medio perjudicial ademas suena bien con esa configuracion


----------



## //pollo//

pistero147 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mnicolau gracias por la respuesta!.El stereo tiene 2 salidas RCA de Baja impedancia (creo que asi se denomina) que pasa por el pre pero no por la etapa de potencia del stereo y con respecto al de 4 salidas el TDA8571, he leido que como mucho le sacan 15W rms y de ahi en adelante distorciona bastante, no sera mejor armar 2 modulos con un TDA7386 o 7560
> ? el TDA7560 segun parece se llega a 20wRMS en 4ohms con 1%de THD, ¿realmente en la practica hay diferencia entre armar un 8571 o 2 7368 o 7560?
> salu2 juan



hola amigo!
mira, puedes armarte dos amplificadores con dos TDA7377 en puente, asi vas a tener 4 salidas para tus 4 parlantes.sino puedes usar un TDA7560 que ya viene con 4 salidas y suena lindo.
TDA2003 o TDA2005 no te los recomiendo porque tienen una THD muy elevada y no suenan lindo, te lo digo porque yo tengo un amplificador armado con dos de estos tda en puente y no suena lindo jeje, yo le conecte un wofersito de 6" de 40Wrms y no sonaba bien. luego conecte el TDA7377 en puente al wofersito y se notaba muchisimo la diferencia de calidad y potencia, luego,le conecte al wofersito un TDA1562 para ver que tal andaba, y ahi termino la historia de mi wofersito jajaja porque el 1562 me lo descono!jaja
bueno amigo, espero que te haya servido mi aporte.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## santiago

el tda2003 tiene una particularidad
en puente suena horrible 
solo suena excelente
estas experiencias las probe
y encima el otro dia desarme un home theater que tiene para el sub un 2003
y suena muy lindo
saludos


----------



## //pollo//

santixman dijo:
			
		

> el tda2003 tiene una particularidad
> en puente suena horrible
> solo suena excelente
> estas experiencias las probe
> y encima el otro dia desarme un home theater que tiene para el sub un 2003
> y suena muy lindo
> saludos



hola amigo!
es cierto lo que dices, porque yo tengo un amplificador armado con el 2003 y suena horrible jajaja y como nunca lo habia armado asi comun pense que tambien sonaria feo jeje.
no es medio poco usar un 2003 para un sub?porque solo el 2003 no creo que entregue mas de 3w sin saturar, de que tamaño es el sub?y que tipo de home es?de esos que vienen para la compu?


----------



## santiago

no jaja los satelitales con el 2003 que con 18v larga como 15watts
saludos


----------



## seba08

y por q no usar un tda7386 ? es de 40w con 4ohm y tiene 4 bandas, yo lo utiliso bastante en motos


----------



## santiago

tambien es una opcion viavle al igual que el tda8571j, y un sub con 7294 
saludos


----------



## fran0000

Que tal mnicolau! queria saber que va en el amplificador en donde dice power y donde dice switch.
muchass gracias! buenisimoo aporte!


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal mnicolau! queria saber que va en el amplificador en donde dice power y donde dice switch.
> muchass gracias! buenisimoo aporte!



Hola fran, bienvenido al foro, donde dice power va la alimentación, positivo a la derecha y negativo a la izquierda. En "switch" colocás un interruptor para encender el amplificador o puenteás los pads para dejarlo siempre encendido.

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

mnicolau muchass graciass lo prueboo y te digoo!


----------



## fran0000

hola mnicolau queria saber a donde se conecta esta isla del amplificador ! y si el negativo de EI, SI, ED, SD del pre van a negativo de la fuente.
Seria conveniente poner un ci 7812?
muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau queria saber a donde se conecta esta isla del amplificador ! y si el negativo de EI, SI, ED, SD del pre van a negativo de la fuente.
> Seria conveniente poner un ci 7812?
> muchas gracias!



Hola fran, en esa isla le conecté un led q indica el encendido del amplificador.
Los negativos se conectan todos juntos, señal - pre - amplificador.
El 7812 para el pre? no hace falta, se banca arriba de 15V el integrado.

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

no yo te digo para estabilizar la tension y tener siempre 12 v o no hacee falta? y que faltaria otra isla para el led que valla al negativo no?
no tenes el archivo del circuito directamente en el pcb wizard? y/o el circuito esquematico
gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> no yo te digo para estabilizar la tension y tener siempre 12 v o no hacee falta? y que faltaria otra isla para el led que valla al negativo no?



Ah no no, primero q el amplificador consume bastante más corriente q la q aguanta el 7812 y segundo q mientras más tensión mejor (mientras sea menor a 15-16V).
El negativo del led lo mandás a masa.

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

gracias mnicolau la ultima pregunta q te hago si tenes el archivo del circuito directamente en el pcb wizard? y/o el circuito esquematico 
gracias!
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, al pcb te lo debo, no lo tengo en esta pc, al esquemático lo saqué de la hoja de datos del integrado

http://www.datasheet4u.com/download.php?id=378879

Es el de la figura 2 - Página 4

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

hola mnicolau! queria saber de cuanto tendria que ser el transformador para alimentar los dos circuitos cuanto consume? muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau! queria saber de cuanto tendria que ser el transformador para alimentar los dos circuitos cuanto consume? muchas gracias



Hola fran, con un transformador 12[V] - 3[A] alimentás amplificador y pre, podés usar una fuente de pc también si tenés alguna por ahí...

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

o la bateria del auto? 

saludos


----------



## fran0000

hola mnicolau! mira ya lo termine lo probe y anda todo bien pero tengo unas dudas
subo el volumen y arranca a subir recien a la mitad del pote
mi otra duda es que pongo los graves abajo y subo los agudoss y empieza a golpear muy feo peor si subo los graves despues anda muy bien!
al apagar el switch no noto ningun cambio tendria q apagar? pero funcionar funciona el 7377 por que el disipador esta caliente 
muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau! mira ya lo termine lo probe y anda todo bien pero tengo unas dudas
> subo el volumen y arranca a subir recien a la mitad del pote
> mi otra duda es que pongo los graves abajo y subo los agudoss y empieza a golpear muy feo peor si subo los graves despues anda muy bien!
> muchas gracias saludos.



Buenas, suele pasar eso, mandá a masa la carcasa de los potenciómetros si vas a usar las placas sueltas o de última montá todo en un gabinete metálico, y conectá masa al gabinete (asegurate q los potes hagan bien contacto con el gabinete), ahí deberían desaparecer esos problemas q menciónas, descartando q esté todo bien armado no...

PD: si, el switch debería apagar, lo conectaste bien en los pads q señalé? No se apaga tampoco después de un cierto tiempo?

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

esta parte ? la carcaza de atras no? 
saludos!

pongo foto adjunta.
lo del switch ya esta! que pregunte arriba!


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, fijate del lado del frente, tiene una rosca con una tuerca, sujetá ahí un cable y mandalo a masa, en todos los potes. También tratá de colocarle perillas para manipular los potes, no lo hagas directo sobre el eje metálico. O si no tenés perilla, un poco de cinta aisladora hasta q consigas unas..

PD: cuando montés todo en un gabiente no van a hacer falta los cables, los potes van a estar a masa tocando el gabinete cuando los sujetes. 

Espero te solucione el problema eso.. sino ya veremos.

Armaste la versión del pre q lleva los potes en la placa no?

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

gracias mnicolau ! si tengo las perillas , lo pruebo y aviso


----------



## fran0000

hola mnicolau! queria saber cuales el psositivo y el negativo de la salida spl spr del amplificador? o es indistinto
muchas gracias saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fran, es indistinto, pero en los 2 canales mantené el mismo criterio.
Pudiste solucionar los problemas?

Saludos


----------



## fran0000

si  ya esta andando perfectamente! gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> si  ya esta andando perfectamente! gracias!



De nada che, me alegro, se solucionó mandando a masa los potes?


----------



## FORRITO

Ya tengo hecho el tda 7377 la verdad por ser el primero que hago me quedo hremoso  todavia no lo probe porq' me faltan algunas cosas como los jack de chasis que no consigo aca en viedma,lo q si les queria preguntar es que pote tengo que usar de cuanta resistencia y si logaritmico o lineal,si alguien me lo puede constertar antes de mañana seria fenomeno jeje
Gracias y ni bien lo tengo todo armado subo fotos jajja


----------



## mnicolau

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo hecho el tda 7377 la verdad por ser el primero que hago me quedo hremoso  todavia no lo probe porq' me faltan algunas cosas como los jack de chasis que no consigo aca en viedma,lo q si les queria preguntar es que pote tengo que usar de cuanta resistencia y si logaritmico o lineal,si alguien me lo puede constertar antes de mañana seria fenomeno jeje
> Gracias y ni bien lo tengo todo armado subo fotos jajja



A q pote te referís? Los del pre son de 47k lineales. Para el volumen podrías usar logarítmico.

Esperamos esas fotos

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

no voy a armar el pre por el momento pero le quiero poner un pote al amplificador para amnejarle el volumen y pregunto si tiene que ser logaritmico o lineal y de que valor.Por lo visto logaritmico tiene que ser.
Aca les dejo algunas fotos no son la gran cosa despues edito cuando este todo terminado...


----------



## fran0000

si mandando a masa los potes quedo solucionado cuando pueda subo fotos!


----------



## mnicolau

FORRITO dijo:
			
		

> no voy a armar el pre por el momento pero le quiero poner un pote al amplificador para amnejarle el volumen y pregunto si tiene que ser logaritmico o lineal y de que valor.Por lo visto logaritmico tiene que ser.
> Aca les dejo algunas fotos no son la gran cosa despues edito cuando este todo terminado...



Ah ok, el pote del volumen logarítmico si conseguís y de 10k.

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

Gracias! asi me pido todo junto y no tengo que pagar 2 encomiendos 
Gusta como esta quedando?


----------



## fran0000

al volumen del pre habria q ponerle uno logarismico de 10 k?


----------



## mnicolau

fran0000 dijo:
			
		

> al volumen del pre habria q ponerle uno logarismico de 10 k?



No no, forrito le va agregar un pote para control de volumen en la entrada del amplificador, para eso es el pote, no es para el pre.

PD: está quedando prolijo forrito, comentá q tal te parece cuando lo escuches a tu primer amplificador

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> fran0000 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al volumen del pre habria q ponerle uno logarismico de 10 k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no, forrito le va agregar un pote para control de volumen en la entrada del amplificador, para eso es el pote, no es para el pre.
> 
> PD: está quedando prolijo forrito, comentá q tal te parece cuando lo escuches a tu primer amplificador
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ok,pero esoty buscando 6x9 y no se por cual decidirme  alguna sugerencia?


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
yo ami 7377 le conecte dos pioneer 6x9 de 220Wmax 60Wrms y los mueve bien, suenan lindo, pero esos pioneer salen como $300 jajaja, un amigo tenia unos selenium que sonaban lindo, tambien yo tenia unos lexsen que sonaban bien hasta que los queme jajajaja, en fin, tenes para elegir, los lexsen son economicos y suenan bien, aunque los pioneer que tengo ahora rinden mucho mas y tienen mucha mas fidelidad jejeje, en fin espero que te haya servido mi aporte jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## barney

holas 
soy nuevo en el foro hice el amplificador pero al pre no porq no consigo el integrado y les queria preguntar si le iria bien un amplificador con el LM1036


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigos!
pasaba para contarles que termine de armar mi pre con el TDA1524A y les comento que suena re feo!jeje saturan mucho los graves y los agudos no tienen muy buena calidad, yo arme el circuito que esta en la primera pagina, alguien sabe que puede ser?sera lo que lo conecte a la compu?les comento que el volumen de la compu para la prueba estaba al 2% asique nose que sera lo que produjo ese funcionamiento erroneo jeje si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo voy a agradecer jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pollo! probá mandando las carcasas de los potes a masa y tendrías q solucionar ese problema, si está todo correctamente armado.

barney, bienvenido al foro, no usé nunca ese integrado pero parece bastante interesante también, es muy similar al tda, probalo y comentá haber q tal anda...

Saludos


----------



## barney

holas mnicolau bueno lo voy a hacer y a probar y ls cuento 

y les muestro unas fotos del amplificador q anda de 20 yo lo hago andar con el celular y una fuente de pc q tenia tirada


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola pollo! probá mandando las carcasas de los potes a masa y tendrías q solucionar ese problema, si está todo correctamente armado.
> 
> barney, bienvenido al foro, no usé nunca ese integrado pero parece bastante interesante también, es muy similar al tda, probalo y comentá haber q tal anda...
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau!
jajaja lo que pasa es que yo no le puse potes jeje le compre unos presets que me salian mas baratos!jajaja entonces por eso debe ser el problema porque no tienen carcaza los presets, voy a ver si le compro los potes y lo pruebo a ver que onda.
gracias por la respuesta!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau!
> jajaja lo que pasa es que yo no le puse potes jeje le compre unos presets que me salian mas baratos!jajaja entonces por eso debe ser el problema porque no tienen carcaza los presets, voy a ver si le compro los potes y lo pruebo a ver que onda.
> gracias por la respuesta!
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!



Ahh jajaj no ahí no sé entonces.. no probé nunca con presets. Funciona muy bien, no tendrías q tener problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

jaja no te hagas drama!ya veo como lo soluciono, lo raro es que es muy bueno el pre este, por eso creo que debe ser un error mio el problema, igual gracias por la ayuda

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## carlos nin

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Dije q gasté 20$ aprox por placa...los componentes pasivos (capacitores y resistencias) es lo mas barato, compraste una placa de 20x20 pero vas a usar la cuarta parte (y la conseguiste bastante cara, la pagué 6$)... fijate los precios.
> 
> amplificador:
> 
> TDA7377 - 9.20$
> Capacitores y resistencias - 2.50$
> 2 Borneras p/parlantes - 4$
> 2 Rca p/ Chasis - 2$
> Placa - 1$
> 
> Total: 20$ aprox
> 
> Pre:
> 
> TDA1524 - 11$
> Capacitores y resistencias - 3.50$
> 4 potes - 6$
> Placa - 1$
> 
> Total - 20$ aprox
> 
> Al disipador y a los cables los saqué de una fuente de pc quemada.
> 
> Con respecto a los capacitores, es mejor si son de poliester.
> El TDA1524 q yo compré tampoco decía Philips.
> Los potenciómetros están bien de 50k (yo también usé esos).
> 
> Saludos


----------



## aakd18

Hola! quiero comentar que hice el modo "puente" que aparece en el datasheet del TDA7377 y anda perfecto.....
pero tengo una duda....... cuales son los (+) y (-) a los que se conectan los parlantes...es decir.... en que lugar tengo que conectar los terminales positivo y negativo de cada parlante?... me explico?

salu2


----------



## mnicolau

aakd18 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! quiero comentar que hice el modo "puente" que aparece en el datasheet del TDA7377 y anda perfecto.....
> pero tengo una duda....... cuales son los (+) y (-) a los que se conectan los parlantes...es decir.... en que lugar tengo que conectar los terminales positivo y negativo de cada parlante?... me explico?
> 
> salu2



Hola aakd, acordate q la señal de audio es alterna asi q es indistinto en dónde conectes el  positivo y negativo. Eso sí, es importante q uses el mismo criterio de conexión en todos los parlantes para q estos estén en fase. 
En tu caso, en los "satélites" está bien señalizado, positivo al capacitor y negativo a masa.
En el "out bridge" conectalo como quieras...

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! la verdad me impresiono este amplificador con pre. Los felicito a los que colaboraron la verdad muy bueno. Queria saber si funciona conectando mi celular como entrada de audio? Otra cosa estoy fabricando los pcb wizard asi que si quieren los subo.....Tengo un coler y para conectarlo tendria q ponerlo en los pads que dijo MNICOLAU, mas un led de 12V para indicar el encendido no? Desde ya les agradesco y me voy a poner hacerlo. Avicen los de pcb saludos mauricio


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mauricioh, tranquilamente podés usar el cel como fuente de audio. 
El cooler y el led los conectás en los pads, fijate q los pads de arriba son positivos y los de abajo, masa. Podés usar cualquier led con una resistencia en una de las patas.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! estube averiguando y me digeron que el TDA7377 esta $12 argentinos y el TDA1524A $14 argentinos.... que dicen es caro o no? yo estoy armando el pcb para la plaqueta..... Y mientras le pregunto eso...


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, los pcbs están todos en la 1º página...
Están bien los precios, el último 7377 q compré estaba 9.50$ y el 1524 13$.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! queria saber si los pcb que estan en la 1º pagina son en escala? Por que los voy a imprimir para pasar a la placa...... igual se los muestro a cual me refiero...saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si, están en escala, imprimilos al 100% y no vas a tener drama.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mnicolau estoy armando la placa y queria saber si en power es donde se conecta la alimentacion 12V? y donde dice switeh para que es? otra cosa donde dice in L y in R son las entradas de audio que vienen del pre no? y las salidas son sp R y L? le puse el capacitor de 100nF pero el lenteja un rodondito chiquitito sirve igual? saludos y disculpa la molestia


----------



## leop4

en power van los 12v y swich es el interruptor podes poner cualquier llave. y para el amperaje si es que lo estas usando con un transformador de 3A va joya.


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! mnicolau estoy armando la placa y queria saber si en power es donde se conecta la alimentacion 12V? y donde dice switeh para que es? otra cosa donde dice in L y in R son las entradas de audio que vienen del pre no? y las salidas son sp R y L? le puse el capacitor de 100nF pero el lenteja un rodondito chiquitito sirve igual? saludos y disculpa la molestia



Buenas, como dice leo, en power va la alimentación (fijate cual es masa y cual el positivo), switch es el interruptor del mute para apagar y encender el amplificador. Lo de las entradas y salidas están bien como decis, con respecto al capacitor no hay problema, usá ese nomás...
No hay molestia, saludos


----------



## leop4

jajaja no pasaron ni 5 minutos que ya contestaste mariano jajaja que rapides que tenes para los foros jeje bue de paso le agrego unas fotos de mis cajas acusticas echas por mi con ayuda de mi viejo jeje.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! bueno gracias ya termine las dos placas quedaron 10 punto me queda comprar los componentes que me faltan y a disfrutarlo!.. Gracias por contestar....saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Uy me olvide de preguntar que tipo de gavinete recomiendan? para poner un coler que tengo.... gracias


----------



## leop4

lo tenes hay mismo ese de pc o uno de madera ya echo o sino hacelo vos. lo podes poner en una lectora de cds, en fuente de pc, en una caja de carton, o una cartuchera jajaja como hice yo una ves con un tda2003 quedo re copado jeje.


----------



## FORRITO

leop4 Hola ante todo,seria mucho pedir que subas el diseño de las cajas y lo que usaste en ellas?


----------



## leop4

eeeeeeeeee mira me van a decir que soy medio raro pero la hice a ojo con mi papa y el me ayudo bue me ayudo bastante jejeje. eso es un cajon, en el taller de mi papa hay millones de esos. son cajones que antiguamente tenian frutas secas. y lo unico que le hice fue ponerle una tapa de la misma medida, hacer los agujeros y nada mas.jejeje.
cuando tenga tiempo te paso las medidas. pero es un cajon tipo de fruteria jajaja.


----------



## santiago

en la cartuchera jajajaja, yo en el lugar mas raro que lo puse fue en una mochila chiquita con una bateria de moto, era 2 2003 tambien, y en un viaje con el club fuimos todo el viaje escuchando musica de los mp3 jaja

saludos


----------



## leop4

jajaja ta bien ta bien igual estos amplificadores no consumen mas de 1 A


----------



## mauricioh

wep! hablando de estos gabinetes me arme una cajita para 2 amplificadores de 10w que tenia tirados por ahi y me salio bastante bien! ahora mas tarde subo fotos... Primera ves que hago una cajita de aluminio y para mi no esta nada mal jaja....


----------



## FORRITO

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> eeeeeeeeee mira me van a decir que soy medio raro pero la hice a ojo con mi papa y el me ayudo bue me ayudo bastante jejeje. eso es un cajon, en el taller de mi papa hay millones de esos. son cajones que antiguamente tenian frutas secas. y lo unico que le hice fue ponerle una tapa de la misma medida, hacer los agujeros y nada mas.jejeje.
> cuando tenga tiempo te paso las medidas. pero es un cajon tipo de fruteria jajaja.



"Oh My God" DD lo voy a poner en practica para salir del paso


----------



## mauricioh

Bueno como les prometi aca pongo las fotos....je la cajita mide 5 de altura y 12 de largo.... para empezar ya da. La forma la tome de una caja para una fuente que tengo.. Los agujeros que se ven son para unos leds de encendido el potenciametro de volumen y la salida para el auricular .saludos


----------



## leop4

jajajamuy buena mauricioh es practicamente una fuente de pc jeje cuando lo tengas armado subi las fotos.


----------



## mauricioh

ok! subo fotos despues! Estoy pensando en alfombrarla que dicen? Pero estaba pensando por el tema de la dicipacion del calor en acerle una ventilacion para poder alfombrarla!  Aparte de Eso, no se imaginan lo que estoy por hacer con este amplificador con pre! ja esperen despues de las vacaciones de ak de argentina y se los voy a mostrar!jaja Lo mas personalizado! jaja saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Los potenciometros de controles pueden andar de 100K? saludos


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

hola, soy nicolas y es el primer amplificador que voy a hacer. Tengo un par de dudas: queria saber que tamaño debia tener el disipador del tda7377(creo que el pre no necesita)
 y de cuantos amper tiene que ser el transformador o si conviene armar una fuente
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

nicolas_biancotti dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nicolas y es el primer amplificador que voy a hacer. Tengo un par de dudas: queria saber que tamaño debia tener el disipador del tda7377(creo que el pre no necesita)
> y de cuantos amper tiene que ser el transformador o si conviene armar una fuente
> gracias



Hola nicolas, bienvenido al foro, disipador podés usar simplemente uno de los q traen las fuentes de pc (si disponés de alguna tirada por ahí) en el q tengo funcionando, le puse uno de esos, es una chapa de unos 3 [mm] de espesor, en la parte de arriba se ensancha un poco y mide unos 7 x 6 [cm] (ancho-alto). Con ese disipador sencillo y un cooler en el gabinete donde lo coloqué, apenas se pone tibio.
El pre no necesita disipador.
El transformador de 3[A] te alcanza o usar una fuente de pc.

Mauricioh, con presets de 100k va a ser menor el recorrido q le vas a poder dar a los mismos para tener el mismo efecto, no va a quedar muy práctico...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

de 50K lin van perfectos.


----------



## fran0000

hola mnicolau tengo un  problema con el amplificador una de las salida de los parlantes me suena demasiado bajo cuando paso el balance para un ladoo todo bien y el otro muy bajo probe de cambiar los parlantes de lugar el de arriba por el de abajo y sigue igual en la salida esa se escucha bajo puede haber algun problema en el balance?
otra cosa a penas lo prendo sin subir el volumen se escucha mucho ruido q sera?
gracias despues subo fotos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fran, me pasó eso una vez pero no me acuerdo cual era el problema q tenía.. probá mandando la carcaza de los potes a masa como expliqué un par de páginas atrás, asi vas a solucionar el tema de los ruidos (si es q estás usando las placas sueltas), esperemos q también te solucione lo del balance y sino, revisá todo, soldaduras, pistas q no se toquen, etc... si llego a acordarme te aviso pero no era nada grave...

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Los potes son lineales de 47 kohm, y con respecto a las masas de las señales, si, se conecta la masa de la señal de audio, con gnd de los circuitos.
> Yo utilicé en el gabinete, 2 RCAs para chasis (en la entrada de audio) *y mandé gnd de los 2 circuitos y el negativo de la alimentación al chasis, de esa forma evité q se filtren ruidos.*
> 
> PD: Mariano es mi nombre
> 
> Saludos



Me podes explicar como hiciste? y como se conecta la señal al potenciometro? (estoy seguro que esta explicado en este hilo pero no logro encontrarlo...)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola forrito, ahí te dejo la imagen de la conexión, la chapita la atornillé al gabinete, y la masa de la señal se conecta directamente al chasis mediante los RCAs para chasis, asi q no va ningún cable ahí.

No entiendo lo de la señal al potenciómetro, a q te referís?

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

ahha asi era por eso era lo del esquema arbol .
Con lo del pote te pregunto como se conecta la señal de entrada con el amplificador para que se pueda manejar asi el volumen no se si me entendes...


----------



## mnicolau

Ah no vas a usar pre entonces, el pote para el volumen se conecta así:

Pin 1: señal de entrada
Pin 2: a la entrada del amplificador
Pin 3: a masa

Saludos


----------



## FORRITO

Si entendi es asi...

Muchas Gracias Mariano


----------



## fran0000

ok  si las carcazas esta todo a masa en el gabinete! y lo del balance lo voy a revisar
vos dijiste q le habias puesto un cooler yo le meti uno pero me mete mucho ruido lo puse con un control por temperatura lo desconecto y mejora no mucho no c si no se tendria q escuchar nada!


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos¡¡¡ les queria contar que arme el tda 7377 y el pre con el tda 1524 y anda de 10....me lo arme en dos cajas unidas de fuentes de pc y les puse contac negro y quedo genial....suena muy bien.....tengo un woofer de 6 " y no lo puedo subir mas de la mitad con los graves puestos por que me lo satura....y la idea es armarme dos cajas con woofers de 8"....y mi pregunta es la siguiente.....
los parlantes son de 4 ohms, son marca Century, muy pesados....deben pesar 10 kg cada uno....y ademas el movimiento del cono es impresionante....y ademas son duros de mover ( con la mano) y quisiera saber si con este amplificador (tda7377) los va a mover bien?

bueno gracias y espero sus respuestas....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola sebas, para los woofers de 8'' no creo q te sea suficiente el 7377, te recomendaría q armes 2 de estos en puente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

Con TDA2040 o 2050 podés armarlo, son bien baratos y ahí si vas a poder mover bien las cajas, además de mejor calidad q con este amplificador. Eso si, tenés q conseguirte el transformador.

De última armate un par de TDA1562 si es q los conseguís, yo renegué bastante hasta encontrarlos, se alimenta con 12[V] y te los va a mover muy bien también.

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

gracias mnicolau.....sos un groso....mira ya compre los parlantes y los probe con el tda 7377 y andan muy bien....pero piden mas potencia.....seguro me armo el amplificador que me decis.....che pero cuantos ampers tiene que ser la fuente? puedo utilizar el pre que me arme yo con el tda 1524? lo utilizo con una fuente de 12 volts chiquita al pre y listo no? 
gracias por el aporte......


----------



## mnicolau

Hola sebas, de nada, el transformador de 4[A] para 2 placas en estéreo + el pre que uses...

También fijate las tensiones de alimentación, si usás el TDA2040 necesitás un transformador 12+12, si usas el TDA2050, un 16+16.

Podés usar ese pre q armaste, tené en cuenta de colocar un regulador 7812 en la entrada para alimentarlo correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## nicolas_biancotti

hola, gracias por responder siempre al toque.
arme el amplificador y anda barbaro.
te queria preguntar que tipo de parlantes me convendría usar si lo pienso poner en la pc. Ademas te queria preguntar si me serviria como para amplificar la guitarra.
saludos y gracias.


----------



## leop4

chicos aca les dejo un pre con TDA1524 deve ser el mismo que hiso mariano pero un poco mas complejo, lo saque de una pagina turca hace mucho no se si anda pero por la pinta de la foto parece que si. si alguien se anima ha hacerlo esta bien, yo en esta semana lo voy a poner a prueba aver que pasa.jaja


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! parace ser el mismo!1 pero igual el que esta en foro es seguro de que funciona ese abria que probarlo pero me parece que si! igual si alguien lo arma ya sabe donde avisar si funciona o no! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Lo probé a ese pcb, si se fijan en la hoja de datos, lo q cambia es q ese agrega un "Bass-boost" (los cap de 56 [nF] con la resistencia de 10k a masa) pero me saturaba mucho los graves, no me dio resultado, asi q volví al normal...

nicolás, para guitarra te va a funcionar pero no creo q sea el indicado, podés armar un TDA2040 q sí leí q son usados en amplificador para guitarra y vas a tener mayor potencia.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! bueno che les muestro unas fotos de la cajita q estoy armando.... esta avanzando! un poco lo que pasa es que no tengo tiempo con los estudios! jaja despues subo fotos de la caja terminada.... Falta unos arreglos, las conexiones y listo! je saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena mauricio, el circuito q está adentro q es? no está al revés el integrado?

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! je me olvide de aclarar es que lo puse poor q diseñe un disipador y el integrado quedaba mejor asi como esta...Si no lo ponia bien! Van 2 amplificadores de 10W! saludos


----------



## sebas86

buenos dias a todos¡¡¡¡ mnicolau te quiero preguntar algo....la plaqueta que usas para tanto el tda2040 como para el tda 2050 sirve tambien para el tda 2052.? 
te pregunto por q estube mirando en alldatashet y este pequeño entrega 60 watts hi-fi....muy bueno....
bueno espero tu respuesta....gracias....


----------



## mnicolau

sebas86 dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias a todos¡¡¡¡ mnicolau te quiero preguntar algo....la plaqueta que usas para tanto el tda2040 como para el tda 2050 sirve tambien para el tda 2052.?
> te pregunto por q estube mirando en alldatashet y este pequeño entrega 60 watts hi-fi....muy bueno....
> bueno espero tu respuesta....gracias....



Hola sebas! no, el tda2052 tiene 7 pines asi q ya por eso nomás, no vas a poder usarlo en el mismo pcb..

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

hola mnicolau¡¡¡ ante todo gracias por responder tan rapido....y tenes razon que tonto soy....no me fije ese detalle.....tendrias por casualidad algun pcb para poner 2 tda 2052?
y te quiero hacer otra pregunta.....como puedo hacer para puentear mas tda2050 asi poder lograr mas potencia? es decir el pcb que vos me mostras tiene para dos 2050 y es mono....hay alguna manera de poder poner mas de esos para tener mas potencia?

bueno espero tu respuesta con ansias....je....gracias....


----------



## mnicolau

De nada che, mirá.. creería q no se puede o por lo menos yo no sé hacerlo, simplemente seguí el diagrama publicado en la hoja de datos del modo puente... ya para sacar mas potencia se necesitaría mayor tensión, y es conveniente cambiar el integrado directamente por otro de mayor capacidad. Podés irte a un LM q tienen muy buena calidad o STK q si conseguís originales, son una bestia...

Saludos


----------



## santiago

amplificador en puente = no me gusta, lo que podes hace es poner transistores complementarios a la salida de tu operacional

saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Estaria el 2052! mm pensar que solo se alimenta de +-25V y con una fuente puede andar! je voy a ver cuando termine el que estoy haciendo! Abria que ver cuantos amper consume! para que funcione con una fuente para autoestereo! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Alguien sabe algun foro sobre como elevar un tension de 12V a -+24V! es que estoy pensando hacer el amplificador con el 2052 y para el auto andaria bien! SI me pueen pasare un link o algo asi! se los agradeceriia. saludos


----------



## leop4

por que no agarras mas para el tda1562Q que tiene  la misma potencia y anda con 12V. para el otro necesitas un convertidor mas un divisor y no te creas que el 2052 es gran cosa son todos los tdas 2030 2040 y 2050 iguales son todos lo mismo nada mas que este tiene 7 pines los demas 5 jejeje.


----------



## mauricioh

WUAu! vos decis que funciona bien? no tendra mucha distorcion? No tendrias el circuito por q en el datasheet no me lo da! te lo aradeceria gracias


----------



## leop4

que! no me digas que no lo viste esta 3 post mas arriva igual te lo paso pero estaba hay arriva el titulo es (amplificador con tda1562) jajaja aca esta https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html

igual hay abajo te dejo el pcb que usaron todos. y les vino muy muy bien es mas yo estoy por hacerlo pero en este momento no lo necesito.jaja.


----------



## mauricioh

u je te pido disculpas lo q pasa es q paso por el foro muy rapido por q apenas tengo tiempo de ir a baño ja. con los estudios! bueno muchas gracias!
Ahora estoy terminando el del tda7377 pero lo voy a hacer sin pre por que lo voy a ocupar con mi cel! si ocupo el cel el pre no me sirve ja. TErmino y armo el q me pasaste! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! necesito saber urgente si estos capacitores van a andar por los de 470nF. Tienen una "t" y abaja de esa "t" dice 473. me sirven o no? ya q solo me falta eso! y estoy ancioso por probarlo je! y les dejo na foto de la placa! saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Mauricio, el 473 es de 47[nF], tiene q decir 474.
Y si lo vas a usar con el cel.. si o si te diría q vas a necesitar pre, la salida del cel es bastante baja, en los q eh visto por lo menos...

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla!! buesque por todas las casas de electronicaak en corrientes argentina! y no hay caso de encontrar eso malditos capaciotores! los q concegui en mi ksa ahora son unos lentejas de *47*2, *sr 473 y 473*? me sirve alguno? por q sino voy a tener q esperar un mes maso para poder conceguirlos!. ayuda por fa ya q viejo dentrop 2 dias y queria llevarlo!  se lo agradeceria!!! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ponele de 100, 220 o 330[nF] de esos tenés q conseguir si o si...

104 - 224 - 334

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

y esos para q sirven en el circuito? concegui unos paracidos a los primeros q te pase la imag. son "L" y abajo 334? pueden servir?¿ y tengo los lentejas 100, 101, 102, 03, 104 una cantidad! avisame y los pongo. gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Supongo q es un capacitor de acople, bloquea la componente de continua.
Si, ponele el 334 nomás o también podés usar 2 capacitores electrolíticos de 1uF en "serie", para convertirlo en uno no polarizado de la mitad de la capacidad. Conectá entre sí las terminales positivas, y las negativas serían los extremos del nuevo capacitor combinado.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Voy a probar cualquier cosa te aviso! gracias. Le pruevo con una fuente de 12V 3 amp. va andar bien? saludos


----------



## Cian Lecter

Hola a todos!, 

pasaba a ver el post y me encanto!

mnicolau sos un groso!,es un excelente aporte!, te quedo muy bueno!, cuando tenga un poco de tiempo lo voy a realizar y les contare aver como me fue!

un saludo grande!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mnicolau te felicito! al primer intento funciono de 10! REalmente muy buen sonido! No me funcionaba hasta q conecte el swich jeje! Bueno despues de gastar $20 solo en el tda estoy conforme! Le voy a hacer el pre! primero le voy a provar uno q tengo y despues voy a hacer el q dejaste ak! saludos a todos me voy de viaje disfrutando el amplificador! gracias! sos re groso.....ja


----------



## TySoN

Hola, ante todo darte las gracias por este fantastico amplificador.
Ahora la duda. El control de volumen no me funciona, tengo que ajustarlo en un valor intermedio o de lo contrario suenan mas ruidos que musica. Revise todo el circuito y no hay nada mal, lo unico que se me ocurre es que sean los capacitores de 56nF o de 220nF ya que en los que deberian ser de 56nF pone 0.056 k 63 y en el de 220nF pone 220 k 63, al ser de la misma marca la logica me dice que en el de 220 deberiaa poner 0.220 k 63 o viceversa.
¿¿Creeis que el fallo pueda ser eso? o si no ¿¿que otro motivo se os ocurre para que no se pueda ajustar el volumen?


----------



## leop4

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! mnicolau te felicito! al primer intento funciono de 10! REalmente muy buen sonido! No me funcionaba hasta q conecte el swich jeje! Bueno despues de gastar $20 solo en el tda estoy conforme! Le voy a hacer el pre! primero le voy a provar uno q tengo y despues voy a hacer el q dejaste ak! saludos a todos me voy de viaje disfrutando el amplificador! gracias! sos re groso.....ja



si vas a hacerle un pre haceselo con el tl072 o tl082 ese pre anda que da miedo distorciona un poco pero en maxima maxima patencia jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas
jaja me alegro mauricio q te haya funcionado.

Leo el pre con tl072 funciona con fuente simétrica, no es muy práctico en este caso. Mañana o el lunes subo un pre estéreo con LM741, tiene sólo control de volumen asi q es bien práctico y funciona a 12V, anda muy bien (al igual q este pre con el 1524, nunca tuve problemas..)

Tyson, algo te está fallando obviamente, subí una foto si podés del pre haber si encontramos algún error, de la parte del cobre también. Probá mandando a masa la carcasa del potenciómetro, eso suele solucionar problemas de ruido, sino será otra cosa..

Cian Lecter si va a ser tu 1º amplificador, te lo recomiendo ampliamente...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

ok esta bien pero ese 741 tiene miles de usos de donde sacaste el circuito?


----------



## mnicolau

Es un amplificador operacional, al igual q el tl... no me acuerdo de donde lo saqué pero hace rato q hice el pcb y no lo había probado todavía, lo armé para 2 TDA1562 en estéreo y funciona 10 puntos. Después lo subo.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

OK! espero el diagrama! igual mañana viajo! despues que vuelva los voy a hacer! saludos y suerte! muy buen amplificador!


----------



## TySoN

Hola, como ya comente tengo un problema con el volumen, al conectarlo solo se oyen unos ruidos insoportables y al colocar el pote del volumen en un punto determinado comienza a sonar pero si me paso de ahi vuelven los ruidos.
Ahí os subo unas fotos para ver si se os ocurre algo porque yo llevo 3 dias sin dejar de mirarlo y no se me ocurre que puede estar fallando.
A por cierto ya comente que en los capacitores de poliester, en los de 56nF pone 0.056k 63 y en el de 220nF pone 220k 63 es lo unico que se me ocurre que pueda estar mal.
A tammbien los potenciometros son de 47Kohm en vez de 50 pero no creo que eso importe

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Tyson, los capacitores y potenciómetros q mencionás están bien.
Probaste de mandar la carcasa de los potenciómetros a masa? Probaste de soldar los potenciómetros directamente sobre la placa?
Revisá bien las soldaduras, hay algunas q no están correctas, si tienen forma de bola puede ser por falta de calor o por realizarla incorrectamente, eso también podría traer problemas. Hay todo un post q habla sobre las soldaduras, muy interesante para tener en cuenta, acá te dejo la dir.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

Les quiero hacer una pregunta son buenos los stk? yo vi uno que entregaba 120 + 120 watts ...sera verdad?


----------



## leop4

ese integrado es muy bueno lo que pasa es que esta muy caro y si o si lo tenes que conseguir original o sea legitimo, no trucho porque sino no te va a durar nada jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

En el 1º post dejé el pre estéreo con LM741 o reemplazo...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

che mariano muy bueno el pre pero que regula? volumen bass y treble o es un filtro tipo subwofer? lo digo porque tiene un pote doble solo y dos preset hay no van los otros potes?


----------



## mnicolau

No no, regula solo volumen, el pote es estéreo porq son 2 canales. Los presets regulan la ganancia de cada canal.. no tiene control de tonos. 
El control de la ganancia no es lo mismo q control del volumen...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

haaaaaaaaa pero entonces serviria para preamplificador RIAA o preamplificador para cabezal NAB osea de cinta, tambien hace poco compre 2 741 y me dieron 2 UA741 sera lo mismo que el LM741? gracias.


----------



## sebas86

Gracias leop4 por tu respuesta....vi un pcb en alldatasheet para hacer con ese integrado y esta muy bueno, lo unico que no decia cuanto consume en amp....vos tenes idea de cuanto puede consumir? se alimenta con una fuente partida de +- 50volts.
gracias y espero tu respuesta....


----------



## leop4

y calculale unos 5 0 6 A para estar seguros de 6A va andar joya mas de eso no consumen. que integrado viste?


----------



## sebas86

Hola leop4....gracias....seguro esa fuente debe valer una fortuna...jejejej.....mira el pcb es el que dejo en datos adjuntos.....fijate y comentame si se puede hacer....gracias leop....sos un groso....


----------



## leop4

http://www.radio-oeste.com/default.asp?c=183,207 en esa pagina tenes un precio mas o menos razonable 120$ si es que queres el de 48+48 pero se te va a 60V o 55v rectificado te recomendaria el de 36+36 que esta 110$ igual por diez mangos te conviene el otro pero si el amplificador aguanta hasta 50V no vas a poder. total ese amplificador necesita amperaje no voltage.jeje.


----------



## sebas86

gracias leop muy buen aporte, pero te quiero preguntar otra cosa, mirastes el pcb que publique anteriormente? puede funcionar? te pregunto por que estoy muy interesado en hacerlo y si realmente funcionaria lo voy a hacer.... es muy buena potencia que se obtiene.....gracias y espero tu respuesta....


----------



## leop4

disculpa pero no vi ningun pcb, porque no usas el del datashet lo editas con photoshop y listo como ise yo una vez auque vale la pena por un dolor de cabeza jajaja.


----------



## sebas86

hola leop4....por ahi me esprese mal...en el archivo adjunto que deje antes es de datasheet y en una parte creo en la 3 o 4 hoja hay un esquema de plaqueta para hacer y esa quiero saber si funciona.....
gracias...


----------



## neutron

hola. estoy armando el preamplificador TDA1524 para agregarle al 7377.. y montarlo en una caja que quede prolijo...

solo queria saber si alguien lo probo el 1524 con un reproductor de mp3 ya que cuando solo tenia el 7377 y le ponia un rep de mp3 en algunos momentos tiraba el parlante para atras o adelante como si hubiera una señal continua..

espero respuestas... mas adelante subo las fotos de como esta quedanto la caja  donde va todo el amplificador.... 

suerte, y gracias.


----------



## sebas86

hola neutron....mira yo arme el tda 1524 junto con el tda 7377 y anda muy bien.... lo coloque con la compu y anda muy bien....es cuestion de probar....yo creo que te va a funcionar de lujo....lo bueno que tiene de armar un pre es que te entrega bien el voltage que necesita la etapa amplificadora en este caso el tda 7377 para funcionar correctamente..... cuando pueda voy a subir unas fotos de mi proyecto terminado.....
bueno espero haber respondido tu pregunta....
un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola neutron, yo lo he probado con distintos mp3, el celular, la pc, etc, nunca tuve problemas, al contrario es recomendable si vas a usar esos aparatos con una salida muy baja, colocarle el pre...

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

hola leop4....por ahi me esprese mal...en el archivo adjunto que deje antes es de datasheet y en una parte creo en la 3 o 4 hoja hay un esquema de plaqueta para hacer y esa quiero saber si funciona..... 
gracias...


----------



## sebas86

hola leop4....por ahi me esprese mal...en el archivo adjunto que deje antes es de datasheet y en una parte creo en la 3 o 4 hoja hay un esquema de plaqueta para hacer y esa quiero saber si funciona..... 
gracias... a la espera de tu respuesta...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola sebas, el pcb de la hoja de datos es válido, esas hojas las hacen los fabricantes del integrado directamente asi q es de confianza, armá tranquilo...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

mnicolau tiene razon utiliza ese pcb, cambiando de tema mariano el pre con tda1524 el nuevo lo provaste y funciona bien? o todavia no lo hiciste. porque no posteaste ninguna foto. avisame eso ok gracias. mañana voy hacer el del LM741 jeje. y tambien queria saver si hiciste el que posteo abajo  lo saque de aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html 
lo puso pollo tambien queria ver si anda y si no podes hacerme el favor de pasarmelo a pdf si no es mucha molestia porque recien formatie la maquina y me quede seco de progrmas jajaja.gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola leo, sisi el pre nuevo con el tda1524 es el q tengo funcionando sin problemas, me olvidé de sacarle fotos y lo monté en el gabinete asi q no le saqué después.
A ese pre no lo probé, ahí te lo dejo en pdf...

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

Gracias chicos por sus respuestas....una pregunta mas y disculpen lo pesado.....puedo utilizar el pre con el tda 1524 para ese stk?
gracias....


----------



## mnicolau

sebas86 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias chicos por sus respuestas....una pregunta mas y disculpen lo pesado.....puedo utilizar el pre con el tda 1524 para ese stk?
> gracias....



Si, podrías sin problemas, aunque si armás semejante amplificador, te recomendaría un pre de mejor calidad... podría ser este bien completo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

muy buen pre¡¡¡ gracias mnicolau¡¡¡¡ este foro es una masa...y gracias a personas como vos que responde preguntas.....
te quiero preguntar algo mas....cuanto consume ese pre? la entrada de 15+15 que tiene es una ves rectificado o es alterna?
y una pregunta mas....hoy fui a averiguar sobre el stk....a una casa de electronica muy conocida aca en san miguel....y me dijo que sale 45 pesos.....puede ser tan barato? lo estuve mirando y oliendo ( como dice un post aca en el foro sobre integrados truchos si tiene un olor medio raro no comprar) y nada parecia original....
pero mi duda surgio cuando me dijo que valia $45, puede ser?


espero tu respuesta con ansias...gracias....


----------



## mnicolau

hola sebas, de nada, para eso está el foro... yo consulto bastante también y siempre obtuve ayuda. 
Por el consumo del pre no te preocupes tanto, no creo q pase los 300[mA]. La alimentación es tensión ya rectificada +-15[V]. Podés usar +-12[V] también.
Q modelo de STK es? yo averigué un 4192 y estaba 48$ original.

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

gracias mnicolau.... grcias por la información del pre.....mira el stk 401-140 es el del pdf que puse anteriormente...entrega 120 watts por canal reales...es estereo.es un caño....y cuando fui a averiguar y me dijo que salia $45 me parecio muy poco por semejante integrado....el vendedor me dijo " son los que usamos en reparaciones de equipos asi q andan bien"....que hago lo compro?


saludos...


----------



## leop4

no se eeeeee, el 4048II esta 85$ en donde voy a comprar yo y ese te aseguro que es original de pies a cabaza mas bien del pin 1 al 18 jajaja.


----------



## sebas86

hola leop....a que te referis con no se eeeee, que lo compre? te parece que esta bien el precio?


----------



## mnicolau

mm está demasiado barato si es ese modelo, en liniers cuesta 93$ y tiene de los mejores precios q vi, averiguá en otra casa para tener una referencia...

Saludos


----------



## leop4

con el no se eeeeeeee. te quise decir no se si te conviene en todo caso pone un poco mas de plata y comprate ese ya que la fuente es mas o menos parecida, en los amperes deven ser unos 6 o 7A y de +-32 o 36V con eso ya te estas armando un amplificador de 250W que devenser 205 o 200W RMS.


----------



## TySoN

Al fin he terminado este amplificador y esta muy bien coje un opco de ruido pero a penas se nota, aqui cuelgo unas fotos porque me hace ilusion     

[/img]


Que me recomiendan como segundo proyecto?

Slaudos y gracias
JSV


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
disculpa que me meta, pero si quieres otro buen amplificador para auto te recomiendo que armes un TDA1562 que yo lo arme como segundo proyecto (primero hice el 7377 jeje) y no tuve mayores inconvenientes, suena muy bien y tienen una potencia bastante buena, como segundo proyecto yo te diria que armes este.
aqui te paso el link de un foro abierto que habla todo del TDA1562:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6937.html 

espero que te sea de ayuda

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## 89120257260

al final de cuentas.. de cuanto es la potencia este amplificadorcador..
 aguanta con unos parlantes de  10'..
tambien alguien me podia facilitar el link para descargarme el pcb wizard.. por que no he podido ver los pbc.. que estan en todas partes.. gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

89120257260 dijo:
			
		

> al final de cuentas.. de cuanto es la potencia este amplificadorcador..
> aguanta con unos parlantes de  10'..
> tambien alguien me podia facilitar el link para descargarme el pcb wizard.. por que no he podido ver los pbc.. que estan en todas partes.. gracias..



La potencia es de unos 10-15 [W] RMS por canal, vas a mover parlantes de 10'' pero no es lo ideal...
Todos los pcbs están en PDF asi q no necesitás descargar el pcb wizard para verlos.

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

hola leop, gracias por el consejo.....pero ahora tengo otra duda, estuve averiguando el integrado (el STK401-140) y en otra casa de electronica me dijo $48, $3 de diferencia con la otra casa de electronica, y una queda en san miguel y la otra en pilar.....seran los dos truchos? tengo una bronca, por que tengo muchas ganas de armarme ese amplificador, pero con este tema de truchos me pone mal, jejejej....
que hago?

bueno espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias....


----------



## zap

mira no se te va a caer la cara por preguntarle si es trucho o no al vendedor primero el integrado tiene que pesar un poco si no pesa nada es porque es trucho y si pesa es original creo que tiene que decir sanyo en chiquitito en alguna parte jejeje.


----------



## 89120257260

hola mnicolau: gracias por tu respuesta..
entonces que seria lo ideal... mejor aun dime como seria los parlantes osea de cuantas pulgadas...
gracias..


----------



## 89120257260

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 89120257260 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al final de cuentas.. de cuanto es la potencia este amplificadorcador..
> aguanta con unos parlantes de  10'..
> tambien alguien me podia facilitar el link para descargarme el pcb wizard.. por que no he podido ver los pbc.. que estan en todas partes.. gracias..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La potencia es de unos 10-15 [W] RMS por canal, vas a mover parlantes de 10'' pero no es lo ideal...
> Todos los pcbs están en PDF asi q no necesitás descargar el pcb wizard para verlos.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

hola mnicolau: gracias por tu respuesta..
entonces que seria lo ideal... mejor aun dime como seria los parlantes osea de cuantas pulgadas...
gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

89120257260 dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau: gracias por tu respuesta..
> entonces que seria lo ideal... mejor aun dime como seria los parlantes osea de cuantas pulgadas...
> gracias..



Depende de la alimentación q tengas, si querés usar 12[V] podés armar el TDA1562q de acá del foro, te va a mover bien los 10''. Con este podés mover unos de 8'' bastante bien.. yo lo usé con unos 6x9 con muy buenos resultados.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

naaaaa este amplificador ami me tira unos de 12 pulg no sabes como lo mueve jeje pero antes de todo esto tiene el famoso pre con tl072 que vos pusiste sino no los tira jeje, igual yo tengo unos de 6 pulg en la repiza de mi pieza y cuando pones el volumen al maximo los parlante se mueven ya se me cayo uno arriva de la cama por suerte no le paso nada jejeje.


----------



## 89120257260

bueno.. para hacerle casos a los dos voy a ponerle uno de 10"... jaja..
entonces el famoso "tl072" es el pre... leop4 me puedes mandar el pbc...  y los materiales para armarlo.. me haces ese favor..
bueno.. gracias. saludes..


----------



## mnicolau

jajaj q groso el 7377, igual no debe ser muy pesado ese 12'' calculá q son 15[W] como mucho por canal, q suene fuerte es otra cosa, 15[W] suenan fuerte y más dentro de una habitación...

89120257260, el pre del TL072 está acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html

Pero tené en cuenta q se alimenta con tensión simétrica +-12[V], si disponés sólo de 12[V], armá el pre con el TDA1524 q también funciona muy bien y listo...

Saludos


----------



## 89120257260

y esos +- 12v ... lo consigo con un transformador.. no es asi..
bye..


----------



## mnicolau

claro.. lo más simple es usar un transformador


----------



## leop4

mariano tengo otra pregunta tengo el pre con el tl072 handa bien pero cuando le das graves o volumen al maximo satura es por el amplificador o por el tl  lo estoy provando con un tda2050 simple en una protoboard jeje. tambien queria saver que se puede modificar para que el grave tenga un limite y el volumen tambien estuve cambiando algunas resistencias pero no hay caso jeje, nose cual cambiar si la de 3,3k de la entrada o la de 22k de la salida. gracias si me podes reponder.


----------



## leop4

bueno ya arregle lo del tl072 era el parlante que era chiquito y el amplificador que era de 15W jeje ahora pongo las fotos del pre de volumen con lm741 anda muy bien y no se escucha ningun ruido en volumen bajo jeje. te felicito mariano gracias a tus circuitos me hice un super cinema con dos 7377 y dos tda en puente con control de volumen y todo jejeje.


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> bueno ya arregle lo del tl072 era el parlante que era chiquito y el amplificador que era de 15W jeje ahora pongo las fotos del pre de volumen con lm741 anda muy bien y no se escucha ningun ruido en volumen bajo jeje. te felicito mariano gracias a tus circuitos me hice un super cinema con dos 7377 y dos tda en puente con control de volumen y todo jejeje.



jaj muy bueno leo, q tal suena eso? te falta montar todo en un buen gabinete y pasar fotos!

Q parlantes estas usando?

Saludos


----------



## leop4

unos jahro de 10 pulg de hace 8 años mas o menos pero son de fabricacion nacinal estos, no esos chinos que ves por hay jejeje. y tambien con unos de 12 pulg leas muy buena potencia jeje.


----------



## leop4

hola encontre algo para sebas86 http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php espero no sea tarde pero esa pagina tiene de todo jajaja.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4172.shtml


----------



## mauricioh

Muy bueno! todo yo sigo de vacaciones jaja suerte!


----------



## sebas86

Gracias zap y leop.....muy buena pagina esa leop4, ya la estube mirando, esta bueno para hacerla esa plaqueta, pero entramos en la misma duda, yo cuando voy a ver esos integrados,y si, pesan bastantes, creo que por eso son originales, pero en ningun lado dicen que son Sanyo....pueden ser truchos? yo le pregunte al comprador y me dijo que si....pero tan solo $48? esa es mi duda....por favor ayudenmen.....

gracias.....


----------



## zap

bueno estuve viendo y en electronica liniers ese integrado esta  20$ osea que es truchisimo jeje asi que el que  te estan vendiendo es el original. jejeje. creo


----------



## sebas86

gracias zap....voy a ver si en estos dias empiezo a armarlo......gracias....totales....jejej


----------



## luks7258

hola soy nuevo en este foro..quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar porque arme un amplificador con el tda 7377 y no puedo hacerlo andar.. creo q esta todo bien porque me oriente de las cosas que he visto aqui... desde ya muchas gracias... suerte


----------



## mnicolau

luks7258 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en este foro..quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar porque arme un amplificador con el tda 7377 y no puedo hacerlo andar.. creo q esta todo bien porque me oriente de las cosas que he visto aqui... desde ya muchas gracias... suerte



Hola luks7258, bienvenido al foro, seguro algo de ayuda vas a encontrar. Comentanos cual circuito armaste? Subí alguna foto si es posible de ambos lados de la placa. A lo mejor simplemente se encuentra en mute el integrado... ya q no suele dar problemas para hacerlo andar.

Saludos


----------



## luks7258

bueno yo arme el circuito q se encuentra en la primer pagina... ni bien tenga las fotos las subos... el circuito no me responde cuando lo alimento a 12v... grac
ias


----------



## leop4

no es que sea pajaro de mal aguero pero para hacer mi primer amplificador, tuve que quemar 4 integrados de esos que son 38$ pero en el 5 lo pude hacer funcionar no por error mio porque son totalmente truchos. seguro si compras otro te va a andar pero tenes que tener suerte.


----------



## soschorni

hola... quiero armar este amplificador pero necesito el esquema.. 
espero que lo tengan a mano y lo puedan subir por q me vuelvo chino.. 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## luks7258

bueno amigo mnicolau... aca subo las fotos para que observes lo que realizado y puedas ayudarme con este amplificador...


----------



## luks7258

Hola soschorni... El esquema de este amplificador esta en la primer pagina... Que tenga suerte con el amplificador... Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola luks, por lo q veo, te falta colocar el switch.. 
En los pads donde dice "switch", ahí va un interruptor o de última puentealos, osea colocá un alambre entre los pads.. con eso va a encender el amplificador..

soschorni, en la primera página está el pcb del amplificador y del pre...

Saludos


----------



## luks7258

gracias amigo voy a probarlo asi cualquier cosa te aviso si? saludos


----------



## santiago

luks no podrias postear una foto del lado de las pistas de cobre?

saludos


----------



## soschorni

una pregunta que quisiera saber lo mas rapido posible..
de cuantos ohms son los parlantes?
por hay es una pregunta boba pero recien empieso con el tema de la electronica..
gracias desde ya


----------



## mnicolau

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta que quisiera saber lo mas rapido posible..
> de cuantos ohms son los parlantes?
> por hay es una pregunta boba pero recien empieso con el tema de la electronica..
> gracias desde ya



4 Ohm sería lo recomendado, podés usar 8 también pero no vas a tener ni 8[W] por canal...

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! me podrian pasar algun diagrama de un preamplificador para el 7377 que sea estereo y simple? es para conectarlo a 12V del auto, lo quiero sin control de sonido ya que lo quiero conectar al cel! saludos gracias!


----------



## luks7258

hola a todos...bueno,una pregunta... quisiera saber como se mide el tda? muchas gracias! saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

Con una regla....jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

no sé a q te refieres, pero si es a mediciones con un multimetro para comprobar continuidad entre las patitas, etc.
solo necesitas un multimetro, que patita es la q hace cual trabajo, e imaginar como deberian ser las conexiónes para que ese integrado funcione bien.
a ver, por ejemplo, la patita de alimentacion no puede estar en corto con la de entrada de audio, (ejemplo), ai hay alguna irregularidad de estas el integrado esta roto.

ademas puedes usar el datasheet y ver en el esquema interno del integrado, las conexiónes y probar midiendo en base a eso.


----------



## leop4

estereo si pero simple no http://construyasuvideorockola.com/pre_tonos.php  trata de encontrar algun circuito que te convierta los 12V del auto en fuente partida como este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm hay liles en el foro 
!aviso ese circuito no lo prove! pero por la pinta deve andar bien.


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! me podrian pasar algun diagrama de un preamplificador para el 7377 que sea estereo y simple? es para conectarlo a 12V del auto, lo quiero sin control de sonido ya que lo quiero conectar al cel! saludos gracias!



Hola mauricio, en la primer página dejé un pre como el q buscás.. anda muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! si el de la primera pag. lo vi pero yo no quiero con control de tonos! lo quiero simple! ahora el que dan en esta pag: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/pre_tonos.php
Esta bueno, es estereo... pero se alimenta 12V? si es asi lo hago.. saludos y disculpen la molestia


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! disculpa mincolau pense que me decias el del tda pero nada que ver... Es con dos lm741... muy bueno me voy a poner a hacer! se alimenta de 12V no? de la bat. del auto puede ser...  Saludos y disculpa..


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! si el de la primera pag. lo vi pero yo no quiero con control de tonos! lo quiero simple! ahora el que dan en esta pag: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/pre_tonos.php
> Esta bueno, es estereo... pero se alimenta 12V? si es asi lo hago.. saludos y disculpen la molestia



No no, fijate q en la primera página puse hace tiempo otro pre con fuente simple (preamplificador con LM741) y sin control de tonos, tal como buscás...

PD: si, con 12[V] lo alimentás

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! queria saber que piensan de este pre? lo estaba por armar hasta que mnicolau me dio el otro? jaja lo subo igual es un aporte mas... saludos


----------



## leop4

bueno yo aporto con un pequeño VU jajaja


----------



## //pollo//

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! queria saber que piensan de este pre? lo estaba por armar hasta que mnicolau me dio el otro? jaja lo subo igual es un aporte mas... saludos



hola amigo!
yo arme ese pre hace un par de meses atras pero cuando lo conecte la musica sonaba muy saturada y era problema del pre porque si conectaba el amplificador solo andaba lo mas bien, nose si habra sido que tenia mucha ganancia el integrado o estaba dañado quiza porque lo saque de un radiograbador sanyo viejo que tenia y queria ver que tal funcionaba, si lo armas comentame que tal te funciono.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> bueno yo aporto con un pequeño VU jajaja



hola amigo!
esta muy bueno es vumetro, es justo lo que estaba buscando ya que tengo ganas de ponerle uno a un TDA1562 para que me quede un poco mas colorido el baul del auto, estaba viendo si se los podia poner por detras a los parlantes, cha saben si el integrado se aguanta leds de alta luminosidad?porque si es asi quiza se los puedo poner por detras a los parlantes para ver como queda jeje

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! los integrados LA3160 y LA3161 son los mismos? por que tengo los dos y queria probar en el pre! saludos! Ya habia visto ese Vu pero igual es muy bueno! jaja


----------



## mnicolau

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> leop4 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno yo aporto con un pequeño VU jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigo!
> esta muy bueno es vumetro, es justo lo que estaba buscando ya que tengo ganas de ponerle uno a un TDA1562 para que me quede un poco mas colorido el baul del auto, estaba viendo si se los podia poner por detras a los parlantes, cha saben si el integrado se aguanta leds de alta luminosidad?porque si es asi quiza se los puedo poner por detras a los parlantes para ver como queda jeje
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola pollo, tené cuidado en dónde conectás ese vúmetro. No podés hacerlo en la salida para los parlantes ya que el TDA1562 tiene tierra virtual y la estarías cortocircuitando. Si lo querés armar, podés conectarlo en alguna etapa del preamplificador, es lo q yo hice. Ahora termino de ensamblar todo y subo el pcb del q yo armé q funciona muy bien, tiene un par de agregados en la entrada para hacerlo mas eficiente.

Saludos


----------



## josb86

les cuento que arme el circuito con tda7377 y el tda1524a, cuando lo conecto funciona , pero me da un ruido cuando conecto los dos parlantes como si los parlantes estuvieran rotos, si solo conecto uno me funciona bien y sin ruido. que puede ser?


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> //pollo// dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leop4 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno yo aporto con un pequeño VU jajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigo!
> esta muy bueno es vumetro, es justo lo que estaba buscando ya que tengo ganas de ponerle uno a un TDA1562 para que me quede un poco mas colorido el baul del auto, estaba viendo si se los podia poner por detras a los parlantes, cha saben si el integrado se aguanta leds de alta luminosidad?porque si es asi quiza se los puedo poner por detras a los parlantes para ver como queda jeje
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Hola pollo, tené cuidado en dónde conectás ese vúmetro. No podés hacerlo en la salida para los parlantes ya que el TDA1562 tiene tierra virtual y la estarías cortocircuitando. Si lo querés armar, podés conectarlo en alguna etapa del preamplificador, es lo q yo hice. Ahora termino de ensamblar todo y subo el pcb del q yo armé q funciona muy bien, tiene un par de agregados en la entrada para hacerlo mas eficiente.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


hola amigo!
jejeje eso es lo que me acabo de dar cuenta jeje, si lo hago voy a ver si lo conecto en la salida o en la entrada del x-over, cuando lo arme lo pruebo bien, gracias por el dato.

esperamos ese pcb!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> les cuento que arme el circuito con tda7377 y el tda1524a, cuando lo conecto funciona , pero me da un ruido cuando conecto los dos parlantes como si los parlantes estuvieran rotos, si solo conecto uno me funciona bien y sin ruido. que puede ser?



hola amigo!
eso me paso con un 7377 y era porque sin querer habia cortocircuitado las salidas y parece que se habia dañado el integrado por dentro, sonaba pero los graves sonaban como si los parlantes estubieran rotos pero en realidad era el integrado el que estaba dañado, yo lo solucione cambiando el integrado.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## leop4

el pre con el njm2068 lo hice pero tuve unos ploblemas que antes no tenia, me funciona mal un canal voy aver si lo hago de nuevo mañana jeje


----------



## mauricioh

Pero no dice con que voltage se meneja el pre! si podes pasa asi lo armo! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejé el vúmetro en la primer página, en el 2º post.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

todos los operacionales dobles funcionan con un maximo de 18+18 este lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 12+12 300ma pero le podes poner 9+9 tambien.


----------



## mauricioh

osea que lo conecto ala bat. de auyto! o tiene que ser partida la fuente? saludos


----------



## leop4

en lapgina lo dice todo lee! (partida)


----------



## mauricioh

MMMM si estuve viendo en el pdf lo dice! jaja saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! Recien me compre estos parlantes y queria que me den algun circuito de un amplificador para manejarlos! es para el auto asi que tiene que ser de 12V... o q me recomiendan? saludos


----------



## //pollo//

el 7377 te va a quedar medio corto con ese parlante, quiza el TDA7560 te pueda servir o mejor que ese el TDA1562, si vas a usar el 7560 estoy haciendo un pcb, si quieres te lo paso y si vas a usar el 1562 date una vueltita por un post llamado amplificador con TDA1562 que ahi sale todo sobre este amplificador.

nos vemos!

saludos!

P.D.:creo que el 7560 tambien te v a quedar medio corto, lo mejor creo que es el 1562, te digo que te va a quedar medio corto porque recien me di cuenta que el parlante es de 8 ohms jeje.


----------



## mauricioh

Pero entonces con cual me quedo? tda1562? saludos


----------



## //pollo//

si si, perdoname por la confusion que te arme jeje, yo creo que lo mejor es el 1562 ya que en 8 ohms te va a estar entregando unos 35w mas o menos lo que esta bien, ya que ese parlante es de 50wrms.
date una vuelta por el post que te dije del 1562, ahi el amigo mnicolau posteo hace poquito un pcb muy bueno y que funciona de una sin problemas, esta en las ultimas paginas.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

OK gracias por la rapida respuesta! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Tendria que armar uno para cada yuno o un amplificador para los dos? saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! Tengo que armar uno para cada parlante? Busuqe los diagramas creo que los encontre! fijate si son estos.... Despues te cuento como me quedo! aaa y el pre pienso armar el que dejo mincolau en la 1º pag....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mauricio, te dejo la dirección del q subí, es ese q pusiste pero modificado para darle un poco más de aguante sobretodo en el tema de graves y separé un poco las pistas (el q pusiste también funciona eh, sin problemas).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

Tenés q armar 2 placas de esas (una para cada canal) y un preamplificador estéreo, con eso cubrirías todo..

Slaudos


----------



## mauricioh

El pre puedo armar el que pusiste en la 1º pag? sies asi ya me lo pongo a armar...saludos y gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Uy si pero me surgio un duda!  vos pusiste es pcb y la ubicacion de comp. pero ahi esta el problema.. no entiendo muy bien la ubicacion de comp que pusiste! los 4 ca. son los que dicen la lista. todos iguales?  y los diodos? los demas componentes son los mismos no? Otra cosa alado de los cap. 1 y 2 ahy dos orificios demas para que son? al igual que alado de la R1... y los cuatro conectores que tiene no entiendo para que son? te lo agradeceria mucho saludos y discullpa la bruts jaja


----------



## mauricioh

y las cxonexiones de salida y entrada no se cuales son! je estoy un poco perdido! te lo agradeceria saludos y disculpa la molestia


----------



## mauricioh

aca esta el pdf del tda1562q saludos...


----------



## soschorni

hola
yo vivo en zona norte y pregunte en una casa de electrónica y me ofrecian el tda7377 a $17
¿ Ese precio esta bien, o me estaran cagando ?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! si por ahi anda el tda 7377 yo lo pague $20 argentinos. Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! estube viendo en mercadolibre y encontre una potencia muy linda y barata! 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39115019-potencia-pyramid-2ch-240w-audio-car-auto-nueva-linea-gtia-_JM_
queria sdabe rsi va a andar con los paralnatesque compre? si es mucha potencia voy a armar el amplificador con el TDA1562Q. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, el integrado lo compraba a 9$, asi q está bastante carito a ese precio...
Mauricio, esa potencia es una tomada de pelo.. le cambié un integrado a una de esas hace un tiempo y tenía un TA8220, de rendimiento muy similar al TDA7377. Ni ahí cumple con las características q menciona en esa página... no vale la pena gastar en eso.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

yo digo lo mismo ami un amigo me mostro uno abierto y tenia dos tda1562Q asi que mariano tiene razon no combiene gastar en eso


----------



## mauricioh

me podes contestar las otras preguntas?aparte de las que ya me contestaste...te lo agradeceria..saludos


----------



## mauricioh

bueno entonces hago el circuito con el tda1562q, pero necesito que me respondan las preguntas anteriores para empezar a hacerlo..saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> bueno entonces hago el circuito con el tda1562q, pero necesito que me respondan las preguntas anteriores para empezar a hacerlo..saludos



Buenas, acá te respondo las preguntas.. para la ubicación de los componentes, guiate por la imagen q te dejo. En el pcb q yo modifiqué, puse la ubicación de los q yo agregué, todos los demás son los mismos q en esa imagen. 
Los 5 capacitores son de 4700[uF] x 25[V]. Los 2 diodos tienen q ser del tipo shotcky de 1[A] por lo menos (pedilos así), pueden ser los BYV 10-40 o algún otro q cumpla las condiciones (SR320 - SR340 - SR360 - SR520 - etc).

Para las conexiónes:
flecha blanca, entrada de audio y la masa está al lado (parece una T).
LS+ y LS- son las salidas para los parlantes.
+ es el positivo
- el negativo

Creo q es todo.. cualquier cosa consultá...

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

ok el 0 seria el negativo? gracias por la respuesta... los voy a hacer! El standby es para el mute no? saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> ok el 0 seria el negativo? gracias por la respuesta... los voy a hacer! El standby es para el mute no? saludos y gracias



Si, el 0 no el "-" me equivoqué..
El standby dejalo sin conectar y va a encender el amplificador, si lo puenteás lo ponés en ese modo, es como ponerlo en mute..

Saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola a todos
ahora voy a preguntar en otra casa de electronica a ver q me dicen por el precio del tda7377...
tengo otra duda..
con cuanto voltaje tengo q alimentar al tda7377 para q me entregue por lo menos 15W?
yo lo pienso ponerlo en mi pc a ver si tira lindo como ustedes dicen jeje


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
yo aca en mendoza lo compro a $8 al integrado, fijate que ronde ese precio mas o menos, mira, la fuente ideal para estos amplificadores es una que entregue 17v, ya que con ese voltaje le sacas casi el maximo de potencia que puede entregar, eso lo lei en una revista de elektor, yo creo que con ese voltaje vas a obtener una buena potencia.
yo lo tenia en mi pc con dos 6x9 pioneer y sonaban lindo, ahora como vendi el 7377 me hice un TDA7560(50wx4 una bestialidad, obvio, no son reales los 50wx4 pero suena fuertisimo igual) que tambien lo tengo en mi pc con los mismos 6x9.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! pollo me pasaria los pcb y demas para armarlo mas adelante? saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Si me podes pasar los p y demas para el TDA7560 te lo agradeceria! saludos me imagino lo que a de sonar! LLegan a ser 4x30 por ahi? o menos? saludos


----------



## mauricioh

aa y se alimenta de 12V? bat. de un auto? saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola a todos
jaja gracias pollo por contestar, la verdad q siempre tengo otra duda mas 
si le pongo un parlante de 8ohm por canal, cuantos watt entregaria?
yo lo alimentaria con 17v como dice pollo, o un poco menos
desde ya gracias


----------



## //pollo//

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> aa y se alimenta de 12V? bat. de un auto? saludos



hola amigo!
el TDA7560 larga unos 22w sin saturar o unos 30w con 10%thd, es bastante bueno y tiene muy buena respuesta en graves, yo ahora lo conecte a un wofer foxtex de 8" de 180wmsx en una caja de 30litros con un tweeter piezoelectrico y suan re bien, larga muy buenos graves, y eso que solo estoy usando una salida, todavia tengo las otras 3 jejeje,voy a ver que resultados obtengo con el amplificador conectado en mi auto.
se alimenta con 12v simples como tu dices, este integrado es el que usan los estereos sony y pioneer.
los diagramas los voy a postear en unos dias porque le quiero agregar un pre cuadrafonico y un filtro pasabajos activo todo a 12v para ver que tal anda, ahora voy a probar como funciona con el filtro pasabajos, seguro que con filtro me lo va a mover a full al wofer de 8" porque conectado asi nomas sin filtro ni nada lo mueve muy pero muy bien.
bueno cuando tenga todos los archivos listos les aviso.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos
> jaja gracias pollo por contestar, la verdad q siempre tengo otra duda mas
> si le pongo un parlante de 8ohm por canal, cuantos watt entregaria?
> yo lo alimentaria con 17v como dice pollo, o un poco menos
> desde ya gracias



hola amigo!
mira, yo creo que en 8 ohms no te va a entregar mas de 8 o 9w sin saturar, si en 4 ohms entrega unos 12w sin saturar yo creo que mas de eso no entrega.
ahora yo tengo una pequeña dudilla, hace unos dias compre unos tweters moon que se ven buenos pero curiosamente cuando medi la impedancia con el tester me daba que tenian 11 ohms, pero el fabricante dice que son de 4 ohms, ami me parece que no es normal eso pero nose, me parece que es mucho 11 ohms, mas si los quiero conectar a un amplificador de auto, me baja muchisimo la potencia, ustedes que dicen?es normal ese valor o no?

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pollo, ojo q al medir la resistencia de la bobina con el tester, no estás obteniendo la impedancia del parlante, la impedancia tiene componente resistiva e inductiva de la bobina. Si querés medirla, tendrías q inyectar una señal dentro del rango de frecuencias q abarca el tweeter y medir corriente y tensión, de ahí sacás la relación V/I y obtenés la impedancia...

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! me alegro que te funcione! yo estoy armando el pre con el la3160 a ver si lo puedo hacer andar! YA que me hablaste de una caja de audio te queria preguntar pollo si no tenes algun diseño de una caja acustica doble como para los parlantes que les mostre! es para el auto asi que si lo tenes! te lo agradeceria... SI subis los archivos del TDA7560 capas te convenga crear otro tema! jaja... Aparte estoy empezando a hacer las 2 placas para el TDA1562Q y me va a faltar la caja jeje... bueno cuando termine comento los sucedido!


----------



## //pollo//

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola pollo, ojo q al medir la resistencia de la bobina con el tester, no estás obteniendo la impedancia del parlante, la impedancia tiene componente resistiva e inductiva de la bobina. Si querés medirla, tendrías q inyectar una señal dentro del rango de frecuencias q abarca el tweeter y medir corriente y tensión, de ahí sacás la relación V/I y obtenés la impedancia...
> 
> Saludos



ahhhh osea que fue cualquier bolazo el que me mande!jajajaj gracias por el dato, yo lo medi por curioso nomas, pero mucha importancia no tiene jejeje era la duda que tenia nomas.

muchas gracias!

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## //pollo//

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> HOla! me alegro que te funcione! yo estoy armando el pre con el la3160 a ver si lo puedo hacer andar! YA que me hablaste de una caja de audio te queria preguntar pollo si no tenes algun diseño de una caja acustica doble como para los parlantes que les mostre! es para el auto asi que si lo tenes! te lo agradeceria... SI subis los archivos del TDA7560 capas te convenga crear otro tema! jaja... Aparte estoy empezando a hacer las 2 placas para el TDA1562Q y me va a faltar la caja jeje... bueno cuando termine comento los sucedido!



hola amigo!
yo arme el pre ese una vez pero no funciono muy bien asique lo deje tirado por ahi jaja pero para mi era el integrado que estaba dañaso, yo lo saque de un radiograbador sanyo viejosimo que tenia por ahi jeje.
en cuanto a las cajas te comento, las cajas que yo tengo las hice a "ojo", no las calcule bien, para auto las que mas me gustan son las cajas selladas ya que te dan unos graves nitidos y profundos, quiza este link que te paso ahora te pueda servir para calcular una caja:

http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort_Box_Calc.html

los archivos del 7560 los voy a poner en un tema aparte, si los pongo aca papa li-ion me manda a moderacion de una jajaaparte le voy a cortar el hilo al amigo mnicolau jaja.
yo en mi auto tengo 2 1562 con un sub de 12" y otro de 10" y ahora quiero poner el 7560 con 4 6x9 en la luneta jaja imaginense lo que va a sonar eso jaja en 5 min quedo sordo jaja.
bueno amigo luego comenta tu experiencia con el 1562 jeje.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! estube viendo en el circuito del la3160 y me pide do capacitores que no los concigo! Son un de 0.033uF y otro de 1000pF.. Los puedo remplazar? Pensaba remplazar el de 0.033uF por uno de 33nF y el de 1000pF por uno de  1nF... Se puede o no? saludos


----------



## //pollo//

jejeje 0.033mf son 33nf y 1000pf es 1nf, es lo mismo, lo que pasa es que a veces uno se confunde con los valores y escalas, ami me pasa muy seguido.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## mauricioh

Pero van a andar no? por que esos no los consigo.. jaja.. Yo encontre una tabla en internet sobre eso de los remplazos de condensadores pero no se si esta bien! te lo dejo para que me digas! saludos


----------



## josb86

//pollo// dijo:
			
		

> josb86 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les cuento que arme el circuito con tda7377 y el tda1524a, cuando lo conecto funciona , pero me da un ruido cuando conecto los dos parlantes como si los parlantes estuvieran rotos, si solo conecto uno me funciona bien y sin ruido. que puede ser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola amigo!
> eso me paso con un 7377 y era porque sin querer habia cortocircuitado las salidas y parece que se habia dañado el integrado por dentro, sonaba pero los graves sonaban como si los parlantes estubieran rotos pero en realidad era el integrado el que estaba dañado, yo lo solucione cambiando el integrado.
> 
> nos vemos!
> 
> saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola //pollo//, pero se daña por que se arma el circuito esta mal o por otra cosa.
yo hice una conexcion mal al comienzo pero no se si fue por eso. fijate lo que hice, la caja era metalica en la que monte el circuito. y cuando monte las salidas los conectroes hembra RCA quedaron conectados pegados, puede haber sido por eso que se daño el integrado?
otra cosa el tda7377 tiene cuatro salidas pero van de a pares a un solo parlante?


----------



## //pollo//

puede ser,ami se me daño porque sin queres se tocaron los dos cablecitos de una de las salidas y desde ahi empezo a sonar mal.
el integrado puede trabajar con 4 o con 2 salidas,cuando trabaja en 2 salidas lo que hace es trabajar en modo puente, por eso se utilizan los dos operacionales de potencia, osea, en modo puente los dos pines del parlante son amplificados, si trabaja en 4 salidas solo se amplifica una y la otra va conectada a masa me explico?se entendio?


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! Si uniste las salidas puede ser que se halla dañado! Como dijo pollo! Y por el tema de las salida tiene solamente 2 salidas! que son de a pares! osea para dos parlantes solamente! Fijate que armes 1 par con iguales salidas y el otro igual!... no se si me entendes...saludos


----------



## mauricioh

JA yo creo que meti la pata! jeje....


----------



## mauricioh

Pollo que pasa si en ves de poner un capacitor de 47mF 6.3V pongo uno de 47mF 16V o 10V? puede funcionar igual? saludos


----------



## santiago

mientras respetes el voltage de aislacion no hay problema, por ej si tenes un amplificador que trabaja con 12v no le podes poner un cap de 10v de aislacion, pero si tenes 5v por ej podes poner un capacitor de 50v , no afectandolo drasticamente, saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Abreviado todo nunca pongas un capacitor de menor voltage a la corriente a maneja! Osa que si pongo cualquiera de los dos no hay problema? Es para un pre que se alimenta con 12V. saludos y gracias


----------



## santiago

si es un pre que maneja 12 ponele uno de 16V, (nose en la parte donde va el cap que coltage maneja) , pero en resumen si, es lo que vos dijiste

saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola, gracias de nuevo a todos los q contestaron
una dudita mas   quiza sea una duda general q se preguntan todos los de este foro,
el amplificador con TDA7377, comprando todos los componentes q mnicolau especifica en la lista de la primer pagina de este foro y su respectivo PCB....¿ funcionan ?
desde ya gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! Mira te lo aseguro que si! y no te vas a arrepentir! tiene muy buena potencia! yo le cambie algunos cap. por que no los conceguia pero si le pones los que dice va a andar de lujo.. saludos


----------



## santiago

voy armando 6 jajaja


----------



## mauricioh

yo! los armaria! pero me cuaesta el tda7377 $20! je y no da! Solamente si los vendo! puede ser! jhe saludos


----------



## soschorni

creo q esta es la ultima duda de todas... 
IN L e IN R corresponde a la entrada de señal? (ficha plug estereo)
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mauricioh

hola! IN I Es entrada izquierda e IN R es entrada derecha... De las salidas que vienen del preamplificador! No hay problema cualquier cosa consulta! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! pollo te cuento que termine el pre! con el 3160 no hay caso de que funcione bien! anda pero con ruidos! y probe con el 3161 cambiando algunos componentes y funciona muy bien! sin ruidos ni nada! pero no es que preamplifica mucho! le pruebo con mi celular y se escucha un poco mas fuerte que sin el pre! pero nada q ver como suena conectado con la pc! Cual me decis q haga para que preamplifique bien? Por q de mi cel la señal  de salida es muy baja... saludos


----------



## //pollo//

hola amigo!
parece que tuviste los mismos problemas que yo con el 3160 jeje ya probaste el pre que posteo el amigo mnicolau?sino mira este pre que esta bueno, yo lo hice y funciono de 10!cambiando los valores de las resistencias R105 y R205 obtienes diferentes valores de ganancia, esta muy bueno, ahi te paso el link:

http://sound.westhost.com/project32.htm

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## santiago

algo que les recomiendo es el amplificador que postie yo en no se que pagina que es de 2X15 u 1X30 especial para un 2.1 en la pc, todo con un tda7377, ya vendi un 2.1 asi con un 8" de sub y 2 6" para los satelitales, no le arme pasa bajo, por que la placa de la pc se puede configurar en 2.1


saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! ok pero no me ahorras el diseño del PCB? Osea que variando las resistencias r105 y r205 tengo mayor o menor ganancia! Los voy a hacer! 
Y el circuito que esta ahy y dice +12 y +6 que seria? Algo asi publico mnicolau en otro post solo que era mono! saludos y gracias


----------



## belpmx

Hola, quiero armar este amplificador, tengo una fuente de compu que me da lago asi como 
12v y 10 amp, se pueede usar. he esta leyendo como hasta la hoja 10...
Y tengo algunas dudas, para que me sirve el preamplificador?
Estoy viendo la imagen de la primer pagina de este tema.... alguien podria explicarmen eso de entradas, salidas y eso de -12 v.... no se mucho de lectronica pero me gusta... si pudieran hacerle  alguna modificación a la imagen para que la entienda mejor se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## mauricioh

LA fuente podes usarla sin problema! Encima te sobra! AHora la imagen te la paso mas tarde! saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejé en el 2º post de la 1º hoja, un esquema con la conexión entre las placas. La fuente te va a servir, y el pre sirve para aumentar el nivel de la señal de salida de tu fuente de audio (q es muy baja en el caso de ser un celular o un mp3) para acoplarla mejor con la señal de entrada del amplificador y de paso, aprovecha para realizar un control de tonos (graves, agudos). 

Saludos, espero te sea útil el esquema.


----------



## belpmx

Bueno muchas gracias...
Seguire viendo el tema.

Si tengo alguna duda les preguntare


----------



## belpmx

Haaaa. otra duda donde dice graves agudos y balance  y volumensupongo que ahi van los potenciometros?
Gracias


----------



## belpmx

Han de decir que como doy lata
Si la conecto a la salida de audio de una terjeta de sonido de un PC... ¿puedo no usar el preamplificador?


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Haaaa. otra duda donde dice graves agudos y balance  y volumensupongo que ahi van los potenciometros?
> Gracias



Claro, ahí van los potenciómetros, de 50k.
Si usás la salida de audio de la pc no hace falta el preamplificador. En ese caso, la entrada de audio iría directamente a los IN R e IN L de la placa del amplificador y la malla del cable, en los pads q están abajo de cada uno respectivamente (esa sería la masa de la señal de audio). Espero se entienda..

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Otra pregunta... en la primer pagina el diagrama que dice pre no dice cual es el circuito....el circuito es el tda1524a?
y el otro que dice preamplificador lm741 .. supongo que ambos son preamplificador...
Puedo usar cualquiera? o cual me recoomiendan


----------



## santiago

si es el tda
no el 741
saludos podes usar cualquiera


----------



## Power-off

El amp funciona  armado y fuciona ok todo esta bien, Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mnicolau en el preamplificador que pusiste con los dos LM741 que es lo que se pone abajo de los integrados? Son para que no se quemen al soldarlos y facil cambio por si se queman no? como se llaman? Otra cosa de que voltage tienen que ser los capacitores? puede ser de 16V? o 25V? cual me recomendas?  saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Me sirve ese pre para conectarlo a la salida rca de un autoestereo y luego a los dos amplificador con los tda1526Q? saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! mnicolau en el preamplificador que pusiste con los dos LM741 que es lo que se pone abajo de los integrados? Son para que no se quemen al soldarlos y facil cambio por si se queman no? como se llaman? Otra cosa de que voltage tienen que ser los capacitores? puede ser de 16V? o 25V? cual me recomendas?  saludos



Hola mauricio, lo q está abajo de los iC es un zócalo para integrado, lo conseguís con ese nombre.
Los capacitores te recomiendo de 25[V] sobre todo si vas a usarlo en el auto.
Podés conectarlo a la salida rca del autoestéreo y luego a los amplificador, no hay problema (para eso están los RCAs, para conectar ahí una potencia).

Saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola a todos, gracias d nuevo por contestar 
la incongnita q me surgio recien fue de ponerle un potenciometro al amplificador tda7377 para subir y bajar el volumen, la cosa es donde se lo pongo?
desde ya gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! mnicolau si quiero conectar el pre sin volumen tengo que puentear las salidas y dejar la masa sin conectar? en la parte del pote! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, gracias d nuevo por contestar
> la incongnita q me surgio recien fue de ponerle un potenciometro al amplificador tda7377 para subir y bajar el volumen, la cosa es donde se lo pongo?
> desde ya gracias



Hola soschorni, ya lo comenté páginas atrás a esto, agarrá el pote visto de frente y conectá:
Pin Izquierdo a masa
Pin del medio a la entrada del amplificador
Pin derecho a la señal de audio

El pote va a tener q ser estéreo para controlar los 2 canales, puede ser de 10k y logarítmico preferentemente.

mauricioh, no probé nunca pero supongo q sería de esa forma para anular el control de volumen. Puenteás pin derecho con pin del medio, y el izquierdo (q es masa) lo dejás sin conectar.

Saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola a todos
okay mnicolau, no entiendo q es masa y q es la entrada del amplificador, como soy principiante en esto jeje
me lo podrias explicar mejor si no es mucha molestia con una imagen?
desde ya gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! soschorni! Para conectar el potenciometro miralo de frente y conecta de la siguiente manera!:
Pin 1 es la entrada de audio que queres amplificar
Pin 2 es la salida de audio que va conectado a la entrada de audio del circuito
Pin 3 va al negativo o (masa). 
saludos


----------



## soschorni

hola a todos, tengo incognita, alguien puede dibujarlo con una imagen asi comprendo mejor?
desde ya gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! aca te paso una no la dibuje muy bien pero creo q vas a enteder! saludos muricio


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, ya comence a armar el amplificador 
Y psss lo estoy montando en una carcasa de fuente de poder atx
Les dejo unas imagenes.... un poco feo me esta quedando pero con la rudimentaria herramienta que tengo...
Para abrirle huecos a la lamina de la caja metalica use un tipo cincel....
Y al hacer los agugeros para montar los rca, salidas de aundio fue una faena....
Ahora que termine les muestro como me quedo... 
SAludos a todos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola de nuevo...
ya casi lo termino y me surgieron unas dudas....
La imagen dice mucho, pero de todas formas les doy una explicadita  
  , no se como van las polaridades.... supongo que van así.... y si no me podrian hechar la mano....
Y otra cosa en la imagen deje un "circulo" verde y no se que valla ahi....
Si vieron las fotos que deje teomo lengo un ventilador, abanico... o como ustedes le digan, mi pregunta es si lo debo de conectar directamente al switch y tierra del la entrada de energía, o le hago nas perforaciones a la tarjeta y lo conecto ahi.... esto lo digo por el ruido que pueda generar  para que no interfiera...
Otra cosita, por ahi lei de otro amplificador y daban algunas recomendaciones.... aquel era como de 100W rms, la sugerencia qeu daban era que hubiera más de 15 cm de cable entre la fuente de energía y la patita del amplificador... ¿esto tambien lo debo aplicar a este amplificador? lo voy a conectar a una fuente de pc de 12 v.... y si mido los cables de la pura fuente miden  35 cm  (y como 40 cm si los mido desde la placa de la fuente de poder) ... y como unos 10 cm de la carcasa donde lo voy a montar al circuito.
Otra cosa, el disipador, radiador no se si sea muy pequeño o si esta bien, quisiera no usar el ventilador para no meterle ruido.... pero si lo tengo que usar lo usare, las medidas del disipador son de 7 cm por 6 cm (les adjunto una foto)
Otra cosa el cable que tiene la fuente de poder es de 18 awg... hay problema si uso uno mas grueso para alimentar a la pequeña plaquita?
Bueno muchisismas gracias.
Saludos a todos, son muy buenos!


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! las polaridades estan mal en la entrada inl e inr, van alreves y la salida no tiene polaridad! por que cada salida es amplificada! le conectas como quieras las salidas! la alimentacion esta bien como la pusiste! no hace falta eso de largo por el cable si haces bien el circuito funciona de una sin problemas! el disipador puede que funcione depende a la potencia que le ocupes al amplificador! te conviene ponerle uno mas grande si no queres usar el cooler! y le pones el coole con ese y puede funcionar! Lo conectas con una llave a parte o ahi alado de swich que marcaste con verde el positivo y alado le haces un agujerito para el negativo! saludos


----------



## leop4

no no no  todas las salidas tienen una polaridad no tienen cuando es mono pero si es estereo si tienen y mas si viene todo de un integradito como ese, esto es porque sino el parlante cuando tiene que venir va para adelante y viceversa, hace lo que quieras, pero sino queres que el parlante se te queme, segui mis pasos.     lo mismo con la entrada + con + y - con -


----------



## belpmx

A los  dos gracias por su respuesta!
Ahora si estoy proximo a terminar.... lo que pasa es que se me perdio el capacitor  2200 uF 
  y ahora que reviso los ceramicos me dieron uno de 520 nF a cambio del de 470 nF... pero mañana compro eso y listo...
Gracias....
Y una pregunta algo tonta.... por que las imagenes que yo subo no se ven.... hay que descargarlas paro poder verlas


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> A los  dos gracias por su respuesta!
> Ahora si estoy proximo a terminar.... lo que pasa es que se me perdio el capacitor  2200 uF
> y ahora que reviso los ceramicos me dieron uno de 520 nF a cambio del de 470 nF... pero mañana compro eso y listo...
> Gracias....
> Y una pregunta algo tonta.... por que las imagenes que yo subo no se ven.... hay que descargarlas paro poder verlas



Hola belpmx, si tenés un capacitor de 520[nF] podés poner ese en lugar del cap de 470[nF], sin problemas...
Con respecto a las imágenes.. yo tampoco sé por qué pasa eso.. jaj

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! je ahora entiendo! yo me equipoque jeje! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! termine una placa del amplificador y funciona tiene muy buenos bajos! Ahora estoy armando la otra pero me van a faltar los diodos! je! Les dejo unas fotos de el amplificador terminado! Yo al amplificador lo alimento con una fuente de 12V 3A y cuando subo el volumen a un cuarto o un poquito mas el led quiere prender...parpadea como un vumetro... por que? Creo que me habian dicho que era por que le faltaba mas alimentacion osea mas A de los que le estoy alimentando.... puede ser? saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mauricio, te confundiste de post jaj.. ese es el 1562.
Si, tu fuente es muy chica para ese integrado, acordate q llega a consumir unos 8[A] aprox el IC, los 3[A] q entrega tu fuente son insuficientes y por eso el led comienza a encender, lo q indica recorte de la onda... osea distorsión.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

JAJA si tenes razon! ni cuanta me di! Si pero yo lo voy a conectar con la bateria del auto asi que va a andar bien! Ahora voy a esperar el post del amigo pollo para armar el de 4x50W.. Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, les informaciónrmo que ya termine el amplificador....
Y funciona geanial , de hecho suena mejor que muchos estereos de casa que se venden en el mercado.... Estoy super feliz, este es mi segundo amplificador el primero fue un lm386 que se escucha fatal y distorsiona mucho el sonido  lo queria para hacer unas pequeñas bocinas(parlantes, speakers, bafles...) a baterias para un mp3.... y fun una desilución. Pero con este su subio mi moral
Muchas gracias a todos aquellos que me ayudaron con sus ideas y correciones, me hicieron más feliz 
Así que se los recomiendo!
El sonido es muy claro, tiene mucho fuerza, se escucha muy bien en mi cuarto, es más se escucha mucho mejor que varios estereos comprados que he escuchado
Tratare de que este post este muy completo!
Bueno priemero si algun principiante (como yo) esta leyendo esto te lo recomiendo ya que el circuito es muy sencillo, da un hermoso sonido, y no requiere de mucha experiencia.
Les contare un poco de mi triste existencia, ya que tengo muy poca herramieta, así que les dejo una lista de las herramientas que utilice (que de hecho son todas las que tengo)


Martillo
Desarmador (destornillador) plano
Desarmador (destornillador) cruz
Marcador permanente
Un sincel
Broca de 1/32
Broca de 1/16
Broca 5/32
Un taladro a baterias (tengo dos dias con el)
Cautin de lapiz del mas barato
Soldadura
Pasta para soldar
Unas tijeras
Foros de electronica.com
Diagrama de componentes del amplificador
Acido
Una charola de unicel (para poner el acido)
Una taparrosca de refresco, soda ... (para inclinar un poco la charola de unisel)
Y lo más importante muchas GANAS

Enseguido les describo las piezas que no vienen en el diagrama de la primer pagina:

Una carcasa, jaula, caja.... de fuente ATX  (11.3 volt 10 amp segun una medición de multimetro del lugar donde trabajo) de computadora aunque pueden usar cualquier fuente de alimentación por ejmplo un automovil, o una bateria de automovil.
Un cooler, ventilador, abanico.... (este ya venia con la carcasa de la fuente)
Un disipador, radiador, enfriador de aluminio (tambien se lo quite al circuito de la fuente de poder dañada)
50 cm Cable 18 awg para la salida de 
50 cmCable 22 awg para la entrada de sonido
15 cmCable cable 16 awg para energía
3 tuerca-tornillo para sujetar tarjetas madre (se usan para fijar la tarjeta madre al gabinete)
4 Tornillos de rosca fina
Una placa de palstico con dos conectores RCA (entrada de audio)
Una placa de plastico con 4 orificios (para la salida de sonido)
Una palca de plastico con dos orificios (para la entrada de corriente)
Cuatro rodajas de plastico (para que siente mejor la plaquita)

Bueno, nunca he usado la pcb, ya que no se como hacer eso de la plancha y el papel fotografico... así que les describo mi metodo.
Me base en el pcb, o si no en el diagrama de el circuito. Por la parte que no tiene cobre hago las marcas de donde va sentado el TDA, hago los agujeros con la broca de 1/32, y luego pongo un capacitor (por decir algo) y me imagino donde deberia de ir lo marco y hago las perforaciones.... y así hasta que tengo el agujero para cada componente del circuito. Luego le doy la vuelta y comienzo a dibujar las pistas del TDA y tengo mucho cuidado de no juntar las lineas con otras pistas, luego termino de unir las demas pistas de resistencias y capacitores. en seguida le doy  una segunda mano con el marcador por que ya se quen el ácido tambien borra el marcador permanente.
Ahora me toca poner la placa en el acido, pongo la taparrosca en un estremo de la charola de unicel para que se forme un pequeño angulo de inclinación; en seguida coloco la plaquita en la parte de de abajo de la charola y  le pongo ácido hasta que se tapa toda, por cierto la cara de cobre queda voltenado hacia arriba.... dejo pasar 5 min y con  un boligrafo o algo plastico muevo la plaquita hacia arriba de la charola donde no hay ácido (si notas que el ácido esta borrando las pistas esta es tu oportunidad para volverlas a marcar) y espero a que se le caiga el acido que tiene encima (de esta forma queda cobre nuevo para exponerlo de nuevo a el acido), vuelvo a sumergir la placa en el ácido, y repito esta operación hasta que el ácido corróe todo el cobre que no necesitamos. De esta forma ahorras tiempo, y además no te llevas la desagradable sorpresa de que alguna pista salio mal.

Lo que sigue es soldar los componentes en la plaquita...

Ahora hay que acondicionar la carcasa como más te acomodes...

Montar la placa en la carcasa

Conectar las entradas, salidas y corriente

Probar y disfrutar de un magnifico sonido

Haaaa, se me olvidaba, les dejo los datos de las bocinas, parlantes, bafles, speakers con los que prove a este pequeñin

1 Bocina "mega power" 4 1/2" 100 watts 6 ohms
1 Bocina "power acoustic" 6 1/2" 350 watts 4 ohms

De estas dos se escucha mucho mejor la mega power, lo probe con mi laptop y suena de lujo, es más con mi mp3 player tambien suena muy bien... aunque me dan ganas de armar el preramplificador el vumetro 

1 woofer "steren" 12" 800 watts 8 ohms
Pues no le saca el jugo al woofer, pero si suena bien y hace que se mueva bonito

Bueno les dejo el precio del amplificador (en pesos mexicanos)
Capacitores, resistencias, cables $45
TDA 7377 $55
Placas RCA, salida de audio, y entrada de corriente $15
Placa vigen  $8
Acido            $12 (y me sobro un poco)
Total   $135 y en dolares es como $13, en euros como €9.5

Pero yo calculo que si hubiera comprado el cooler el switch y otras cosas hubiera sido como $190 pesos mexicanos, 18 dolares,  o €13... a por cierto cuanto vale un peso argentino?


Haaaa y por cierto les dejo unas fotos, espero me dejen comentarios de que les parecio mi post y como me quedo mi amplificador...
Espero que mi experiencia le sirva a la comunidad
¡¡Saludos desde México!


----------



## belpmx

Hubo un problema y no se subieron las fotos
se las dejo en este


----------



## mauricioh

WUau! Me alegro que te haya funcionado! Si el sonido es muy bueno yo lo conecte a la PC y suena muy bien! Para hacer los PCB fijate con el metodo de la plancha je busca en algun post que yo lo vi y no es muy dificil! Si queres seguir con otro te recomiendo que hagas el amplificador con el TDA1562Q que es super para mover woofers! Y si no preguntale a pollo! fijate las fotos que deje antes... de la placa que hice para el TDA1562Q y la verdad suena muy bien! La placa hice con el metodo de la plancha jeje. Saludos y felicitaciones!


----------



## mnicolau

Q bueno belpmx q te haya servido y gracias por la información q aportaste. 
Te doy otro dato, si alimentás el amplificador con un transformador de 12[V] en lugar de la fuente de pc, le vas a sacar varios W adicionales, además de q la distorsión comenzará a una potencia superior. Esto se debe a que la tensión de salida de tu fuente, los 11.3[V] es bastante baja, lo óptimo serían unos 15[V] aprox, los cuales conseguís con el transformador q te comenté. En el 2º post de la primer página dejé más información sobre la alimentación usando un transformador y el pcb del convsersor de CA a CC necesario en ese caso.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola gracias a los dos.... pero hoy se murio la fuente de poder de PC... jejeje antes me duro.... apenas prendo el switch gira el ventilador unos segundos y se apaga. La verdad esa fuente me la regalo un cliente del llugar donde trabajo y psss me duro como 1 mes y solo la use para probar.... 
Pero suena muy bien, tengo un  coche y no tiene estereo pero por desgracia no he arreglado el carro ya que tuve un pequeño accidente... así que vere si despues se lo adapto a mi coche 
Haaaa, mnicolau voy a checar eso que me dices del transformador... igual y ese transformador tambien me sirve para el TDA1562 que ya he revisado anteriormente el TDA cuesta $80 pesos mexicanos.... pero en la tienda de electronoca donde voy solo tienen UNO tda1562...
Vere eso que me dices mnicolau.
Y mauricioh una vez lei ese post que me dices de la plancha.... y si lo voy a probar pero exactamente como soy muy nuevo en esto queria apredener da la forma manual complicada, si se hacerlo con marcador permanete que facil sera con el PCB... y gracias volvere a buscar ese post para hacer la prueba de la plancha, ya compre dos hojas de papel fotografico


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! belpmx! Si compras algun papel para el metodo termico (plancha) al vendedor pedile papel de impresion que es muy parecido al fotografico y mira los resultados! yo lo hago con eso y una ves que le paso la plancha y le tiro al agua le estiro el papel y quedan solas las pistas y con un cepillo dental le doy el acabado! je Espero que te salga! saludos


----------



## leop4

en verdad se dice papel ilustracion por si no saben jejeje.


----------



## mauricioh

je gracias por la correccion


----------



## leop4

che mauricioh decime, ese amplificador lo provaste en el auto o con bateria de auto porque quiero saber bien su potencia como va sino distorciona y esas cosas, tambien te quiero decir que lo podes provar con una fuente de pc para mejores resultados, te doy un consejo si tenes alguna casa de computacion de hace mucho tiempo o mas o menos preguntale al chavon si no tiene una fuente de pc que no le sirva y seguro que con un poco de suerte te va a dar alguna porque lo que casi siempre se quema son los transistores o reguladores o algun que otro capacitorcito o capacitores grades se pinchan, los cambias y listo...


----------



## belpmx

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> che mauricioh decime, ese amplificador lo provaste en el auto o con bateria de auto porque quiero saber bien su potencia como va sino distorciona y esas cosas, tambien te quiero decir que lo podes provar con una fuente de pc para mejores resultados, te doy un consejo si tenes alguna casa de computacion de hace mucho tiempo o mas o menos preguntale al chavon si no tiene una fuente de pc que no le sirva y seguro que con un poco de suerte te va a dar alguna porque lo que casi siempre se quema son los transistores o reguladores o algun que otro capacitorcito o capacitores grades se pinchan, los cambias y listo...



Hola Leo, a ver si te sirve de algo... el amplificador suena muy bien y empieza a meter distorsión a partir como del 75 % del volumen máximo y esto depende del tipo de canción, si le pones algo tranquilon no sientes mucho la distorsión pero si en cambio metes algo de electronica ahi si se nota la diferencia, yo lo probe con otra fuente de PC y mi laptop. Tambien te puedo decir que aunque el amplificador da buenos bajos estos se distorsiona más que los agudos. Además si tienes las bocinas en cajas bien hechas da un sonido hermoso. La ultima vez lo probe con las bocinas de un  estereo de casa marca Sony...
Te dejo una foto y espero te sirva mi experiencia


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano, estuve leyendo más... en uno de tus post comentas que pusiste la tierra en la carcasa de la fuente de poder para anular los ruidos... pero ¿tambien dejaste conectada la tierra de la fuente de alimentación?
Y otra duda, en la imagen del vumetro, tienes 12[v] Masa(supogo que tierra o ground) y + señal; esta ultima es por decir algo el cable que va a la bocina.... estoy en lo correcto?
Gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! EL amplificador funciona muy bien! Yo le hice el preamplificador coon los dos 741 y tiene muy buen sonido! No lo probe muy bien por que empeze a armar la caja acustica! Pero lo poco que probe con la salida de audio de la PC funciona muy bien! Lo probe con una fuente de 12V 3A! Suena muy bien pero con una bateria va a sonar mas fuerte y mucho mejor!


 Y belpmx fijate bien donde pones el vumetro ya que no puede ser en la salida del amplificador! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Mariano, estuve leyendo más... en uno de tus post comentas que pusiste la tierra en la carcasa de la fuente de poder para anular los ruidos... pero ¿tambien dejaste conectada la tierra de la fuente de alimentación?
> Y otra duda, en la imagen del vumetro, tienes 12[v] Masa(supogo que tierra o ground) y + señal; esta ultima es por decir algo el cable que va a la bocina.... estoy en lo correcto?
> Gracias



Hola belpmx, si vas a colocar el pre en un gabinete metálico, como la masa del circuito va a estar en contacto con dicho gabinete, al sujetar los potenciómetros, estos van a tener su carcaza conectada a masa. El tema de colocar cables para mandar a masa las carcazas, es válido si vas a usar un gabinete no metálico o si estás probando las placas "sueltas".

Con respecto al vúmetro, como dice mauricio y lo expliqué en el post, en el caso del TDA7377 asi como en el TDA1562 y muchos mas, la salida a los parlantes tiene una masa "virtual" osea.. la masa de la salida no es la misma q la masa de alimentación del circuito, así q no NO se puede conectar ahí el vúmetro.
En este caso, debés conectarlo en algún sector en el pre, podrías probar antes de la regulación del volumen, osea en el pin 17 del integrado o en el pin derecho de cualquiera de los potenciómetros (fijate q es la misma pista q une todo eso), si es q armaste el pre con TDA1524...
También podés probar en la entrada de audio del pre, osea en la salida de la pc, tal vez sea suficiente la señal como para exitar el vúmetro.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Pues  de nuevo gracias mariano y mauricio, ahora si entendi....
Otra pregunta, en tu post de usar un transmforador dices que use uno de 12v a 3amp... pero supongo que este es para un solo TDA7377...  suena tan bien, que tengo en la mente ahcer un sistema de sonido de 7.1 canales mi pc de escritorio tiene esas salidas , y tengo en mente usar 3 tda 7377 para los satelites y un tda 1524 para el subwoofer.... entonces yo calculo que necesitaria algo asi como unos 20 amp.
Ya pregunte por el transformador de 12[v] a 3 amp y cuesta $106 pesos mexicanos algo como 10 dolares. Pero el que tienes en la imagen tiene dos cables para conectarse CA y tiene dos cables de CD, el que me venden tiene 3 cables de CD... ¿Qué significa eso?


----------



## belpmx

Hola primero que nada un poco acerca de mi, me llamo Pabel, tengo 22 años estudio ing. Sistemas Computcionales, y trabajo en vacaciones en una tienda de reparación de Computadoras.
Hoy estuve midevndo el voltaje que ofrecen las fuentes de poder de PC y les puedo decir que NO dan los 12[v]. Probe 3 fuentes nuevas, una de 450 watts dio 11.8 a 11.9 [v] la marca no la recuerdo, otra de 450 watts marca okiia dio 11.7[v], y una micro fuenete atx de 300 w dio 12.2[v]; además de eso probe dos fuentes de poder que estan "dañadas" estas fuentes lo que hacen es que la computadora se reinicie sola.... me sorprendio per medi el voltaje de estas dos y las dos dieron 11.3[v] y si mido la fuente de 5[v] esta me da 5.3[v].
Así que si usan una fuente de poder de PC NO SE FIEN de que les va a entregar 12[v].
espero les sirva de algo
SALUDOS!


----------



## belpmx

Hola, que comonente es el que esta en la esquina inferior derecha del diagrama del vumetro, tiene como dos circulos tres patitas y dice 22k...
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola belpmx, vamos por parte...
El transformador de 12[V] 20[A] no creo q consigas..  además sería algo muy pesado y costoso, averiguá haber q te dicen. Ese transformador q te ofrecieron tiene 3 cables porq seguramente es un 12+12, sirve en casos de querer obtener tensión simétrica +-V, pero en este caso no es necesario.
Una opción para alimentar ese sistema podría ser el q te adjunto, q entrega unos 14[V] y unos 25[A] interconectando 3 fuentes de PC. Habría q animarse a hacerlo y de seguro es menos costoso q el transformador.

Otra cosa.. como las potencias se "suman", no creo q uses todo el potencial de cada amplificador, con un transformador de unos 15[A] creo q sería suficiente...

El componente del vúmetro es un preset vertical de 22kohm.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola mariano, muy interesante eso de las fuentes conectas en serie....
Pero... con ese transformador 12 -0 - 12 podria rectificar las dos salidas y tener algo asi como 14[v] y con ada una de esas salidas alimentar un tda.... o acaso ¿¿seria muy poco el amperaje? y pues cuando hicieron ese documento que me pasaste las fuentes eran de 250 W... las de ahora son comunmente de 450 w y entegan como 30-35 amp en los 5 v y esto varia de  fuente a fuente... Además supogo que cada TDA 7377 consume 3 amp, supongo que con una fuente dePC facilmente puedo alimentar dos TDA 7377.
Pero de igual forma si consigo tres fuentes de poder ya algo viejas seria muy bueno tener 14v com o a 25 amp... 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, una pregunta. Estuve leyendo varias paginas del thread (no todas porque son 64... y voy a estar 20 años), y perdon si esto ya fue discutido, pero el layout de la fuente dice Diodos 6A y no se que es... y otra cosa, el transformador es 18V y 1A?

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo,
Pablo.


----------



## belpmx

Hola Pablo, segun tengo entendido son 12[v] y 3amp del transformador y eso de la fuente de diodos ni yo lo entiendo... además eso de 18[v] creo que es el máximo de voltaje con el que trabaja, disculpa mi poca mi ayuda pero espero te sirva


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola... tengo un problema con el vumetro, hoy compre las cosas.... y como no se aun donde ponerlo no lo he soldado así que me di a la tarea de hacerlo en protoboard.... pero al conectarlo solo el led 8 enciende y este enciende desque que le doy corriente, estuve moviendo el preset, y sigue igual.... que podra ser.
nota solo probe el vumetro con una salida de un plug de 3.5.
Gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! belpmx fijate si pusiste bien los componentes! DOnde conectaste el vu? conectalo antes del pre o despues no despues del amplificador! Los diodos son diodos rectificadores de corriente! Se puede usar diodos 1n4007 van a andar bien! saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hiciste el puente?


----------



## belpmx

Hola mauricio, el vumetro lo conecte solo, de la salida de la PC a donde dice señal, mmmm que si lo conecte bien, segun yo si, solo tuve dudas en el capacitor de 2.2 uF ya que me dieron uno electro sin polaridad, y el pre no se si lo conecte bien...
Bueno gracias ya lo desmonte todo, hoy en la noche lo vuelvo a armar.... A y los diodos use los que estaban en el diagrama


----------



## mauricioh

El audio ingresa por donde dice Parlante! el positivo donde dice 12V y el negativo del audio y de transformador o la bateria donde dice masa! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, una pregunta. Estuve leyendo varias paginas del thread (no todas porque son 64... y voy a estar 20 años), y perdon si esto ya fue discutido, pero el layout de la fuente dice Diodos 6A y no se que es... y otra cosa, el transformador es 18V y 1A?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pablo.



Hola pablo, bienvenido al foro, el transformador debe ser de 12[V] 4[A]. La imágen dice 18[V] 1[A], pero es a modo ilustración, es la única q conseguí....

Diodos 6[A], andá a la casa de electrónica y pedile eso, diodos rectificadores de 6[A]. No pongo ningún modelo en particular, porq hay muchos distintos y mientras cumplan esa condicion.. no hay problema. Los diodos 1N4007 NO te van a servir, son de 1[A].

Belpmx, el vúmetro funciona bien, no es necesario q lo armes en protoboard, siempre traen problemas... Armá la placa y después sólo resta saber donde conectarlo.

Saludos


----------



## santiago

o que compre un puente de diodos integrado sale mas barato y es mas practico

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

santixman dijo:
			
		

> o que compre un puente de diodos integrado sale mas barato y es mas practico
> 
> saludos



También... solo q el PCB ya está hecho para diodos individuales...

Saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, bueno gracias por responder. Ahora, consegui varios diodos dando vueltas por aca, pero estuve viendo los datasheets y un par son de 3A y el otro es de 1A... no sirven seguro seguro?

Ahora, el transformador que consegui tiene 2 salidas de 18v con punto medio, y segun medimos con una lamparita con mi viejo, la pinza tiro 6,43A, asi que supongo que andara... ahora 18v caminaran bien? sera mucho?

Gracias.
Pablo


----------



## mnicolau

pablovera2008 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, bueno gracias por responder. Ahora, consegui varios diodos dando vueltas por aca, pero estuve viendo los datasheets y un par son de 3A y el otro es de 1A... no sirven seguro seguro?
> 
> Ahora, el transformador que consegui tiene 2 salidas de 18v con punto medio, y segun medimos con una lamparita con mi viejo, la pinza tiro 6,43A, asi que supongo que andara... ahora 18v caminaran bien? sera mucho?
> 
> Gracias.
> Pablo



Hola, esos diodos son chicos, deben ser un poco más grandes. Cuestan unos 0.60$ c/u... 
Los 18[V] del transformador son demasiado, cuando lo rectifiqués vas a tener unos 25[V] con lo cual explotaría el TDA. El transformador tiene q ser de 12[V].

Saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, el transformador tiene punto medio, estuve viendo y lo que se puede hacer es poner las 2 salidas de 18v del transformador, el punto medio a masa, y puedo poner 2 diodos en paralelo sobre cada salida del transformador y ahi tendria 18v y dsp capacitores para filtrar y resistencias de carga para bajar la tension.
¿que te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! yo tengo una fuente de 12V 3A y le puse diodos rectificadores 1n4007 afecta algo en la salida de A? Disminuye la salida de A de la fuente? saludos


----------



## leop4

esos diodos son de 1 amper no te sirven osea si te sirven pero te van a durar poco lo mejor es poner 1n5404 o 1n5408 o mejor aun un puente rectificador 4A X 200V.


----------



## barney

holas quiero saber como puedo hacer para conectar un auricular en la salida del amplificador 
¿que necesito?


----------



## leop4

nada mas y nada menos que un jack pero te van a explotar los oidos y tus audifonos jeje.


----------



## santiago

ehhh leop por ahi dando vueltas en el foro hay un circuito atenuador, sino lo mas facil es poner un potenciometro estereo de 250k +o-  para regular el volumen del amplificador y que sea saludable para tus oidos-auriculares

sino vos armaste el previo? (preamplificador)

armas otro igual o cualquier previo, pero en vez de alimentar el amplificador alimentas tus auriculares

saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, ya arme el vumetro.... pero no funciona o al menos así parece....
Dependiendo de como le mueva al preset prende diferentes LEDS....  Pero de todas formas si yo toco el cable que dice señal prende el primer led, de igual forma si le conecto el positivo de señal no prenden ni apagan otros led's asi le suba o baje el volumen prende de uno a 4 leds y esto es por que ajusto el presest....
Esto es lo que no se si influya:
Tengo un preset de 20 k omn (no de 22, ya que no lo consegui)
En el diagrama hay un capacitor que yo creo que es ceramico de 2.2.... Pero en la tienda de electronica me dieron uno de 2.2 pero es electrolitico y es sin polaridad, además nunca había conectado un diodo así que tenia una raya negra, quise suponer que esa es la parte positiva.
Por cierto el circuito no lo solde directamente esta montado sobre una base...
Muchas gracias espero alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## santiago

por las dudas usaste cable enmallado?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola hola, ya arme el vumetro.... pero no funciona o al menos así parece....
> Dependiendo de como le mueva al preset prende diferentes LEDS....  Pero de todas formas si yo toco el cable que dice señal prende el primer led, de igual forma si le conecto el positivo de señal no prenden ni apagan otros led's asi le suba o baje el volumen prende de uno a 4 leds y esto es por que ajusto el presest....
> Esto es lo que no se si influya:
> Tengo un preset de 20 k omn (no de 22, ya que no lo consegui)
> En el diagrama hay un capacitor que yo creo que es ceramico de 2.2.... Pero en la tienda de electronica me dieron uno de 2.2 pero es electrolitico y es sin polaridad, además nunca había conectado un diodo así que tenia una raya negra, quise suponer que esa es la parte positiva.
> Por cierto el circuito no lo solde directamente esta montado sobre una base...
> Muchas gracias espero alguien me pueda ayudar



Hola belmpx, el vúmetro lo tengo andando, quedate tranquilo q funciona. El cap de 2.2 lo aclaré en el post, es electrolítico. La raya negra de los diodos es el cátodo, osea la parte negativa, ahí puede estar tu problema.... dá vuelta los diodos. El preset es de 22k.

Saludos


----------



## barney

muchas gracias santixman voy a probar con el pote o sino me ponre a acer otro pre o creo q seria mas economico conectarlo junto con la entrada del amplificador 
grasias saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola mauricio, ya funciona el vumetro, pero los leds nunca prenden hasta el 10 aunque sub a el nivel al maximo, solo llega hasta el 8, supongo que esto es normal, mi error fué que donde dice 12 v, masa, señal; solo conecte el positivo de la señal  y nunca conecte el negtivo de la señal a masa... pero de igual forma no movi los diodos te dejo una imagen de como los conecte y me dices si esta bien...
Los que me dieron son unos diodos chiquitos un poco mas pequeños que las resistencias de 1/4 y son como naranjas con una raya negra en un extremo


----------



## belpmx

Hola.... no se que paso pero despues de que conecte el vumetro al amplificador y a la caja, se empieza a escuchar un ruido causado por el ventilador o cooler que le instale. que puedo hacer para aislar el ruido?


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mira yo tenia un problema casi igual! Tenia entradas de audio RCA y sin darme cuenta tocaban el chasis y hacien un ruido en el audio! lo q hice fue aislar bien todo para que no tenga contacot con el chasis y asunto solucionado! Fijate que este todo bien aislado del tda y del disipador! saludos

Pd: El amigo pollo anda desaparecido? jeje


----------



## mauricioh

Je para aislar el ruido le podes poner grasa siliconada entre el tda y el disipador! Y que las entradas de audio no toquen el chsis es lo mas conveniente! o las salidas fijate bien! saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola, bueno termine de armar el amplificador y suena muy bien. Agradezco a toda la gente que posteo sus dudas y la gente que respondio, como a la gente que me respondio a mi y aporto. Aclaro que no tengo grandes conocimientos en electronica, ni siquiera tengo secundario tecnico, solamente soy aficionado de la misma, si bien mi padre es tecnico y sabe muchisimo, trate de hacerlo solo y la verdad salio andando de primera. Asi que los que estan indecisos, no se preocupen que el proyecto no es dificil, mantengan la prolijidad y esten atentos, y seguro les va a salir bien.

¡Ahora vamos x el vúmetro!

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo,
Pablo.


----------



## guill0505

Buenas a todos. Antes que nada, excelente proyecto!
Se lo voy a armar a un amigo para ponerlo en el auto.

La duda surge, porque me leí el tema completo, seguramente lo pasé por alto. Como hacer llegar la tensión al aparato (amplificador+pre). Es decir, de donde sacar los cables del auto para conectar la tensión!

Gracias.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! facil sacas una derivacion directa de la bateria hasta que llegue al amplificador y el pre! O buecas alguno de donde estaba conectado o esta conectado el autoestereo y buescas ahi! Lo mas conveniente es sacarlo diricto de la bateria! Saludos


----------



## guill0505

gracias mauricioh!
si puedo este finde lo armo y probamos!

gracias.


----------



## belpmx

Hola mauricio, te cuento que regrese a clases de mi ingeneria y tengo menos tiempo libre supongo que el compañero pollo ha de tener algo semejante....
entre el disipador y el tda creo que puse grasa de germanio o silicon algo así, es como una pasta un poco chiclosa blanca.... eso lo tenia desde un princiío. Y en cuanto a lo que me cuentas del que lago haga contacto con el chasis, puede ser por que orignalmente no iba a poner el vumetro y lo puse en donde pude... jejejejeje. Tengo varias carcasas de fuente de poder así que hare otro ensamble....
Oye ahora que me acuerdo a veces el amplificador hace un "toc toc toc...." y a veces como que se apaga por un segundo y despues vuelve el sonido.... si alguien sabe se lo agradecere...
Bueno gracias...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola belmpx, a lo mejor tu problema sea que tengas mucho cablerío y cosas amontonadas dentro del gabinete y algo esté haciendo mal contacto o te meta ruido en el amplificador. Lo recomendable es que armes todo otra vez siendo muy prolijo, tratá de reducir al mínimo la cantidad de cables. Usá cable mallado para las señales de audio (antes y después del pre).

Saludos
Mariano


----------



## belpmx

Hola mariano, tus respuestas siempre son muy adecuadas, hasta aprece que tienes vision laser y puedes ver mi amplificador... jejejejej
Puede que sea cierto, mmmm aun no armo el preamplificador, pero si tengo un cablerio. te cuento mas o menos como esta, de la entrada de audio (dos rca's) hasta la plaquita hay como 20 cm de cable de bocina de 20 o 22 awg para cada canal (L R), pero para nada es blindado o mallado, y de la plaquita hacia las salidas e bocina hay como cm de cable para bocina de 16 awg.... eso solo es del amplificador... y el vumetro tiene un cable soldado a una terminal del rca de un canal.... te dejo una foto.
Y mucha pero muchas gracias, junto con maurico me han dado muy buenos tips... sin olvidar a leop4
GRACIAS


----------



## RODRIGO

hola nuevamente.. lo arme y me surgio un problema..

tengo que mover 3/4 vuelta del pote y recien se escucha algo y no tiene nada de potencia..

si a alguien le paso algo asi profavor ayudeme.  y el que sepa que puede ser le agradeseria la respuesta .

suerte


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! si es por el preamplificador! fijate si pusiste bien los precets yo puse alreves uno y no tenia potencia le di vuelta y le regule dependiendo de la potencia de entrada del sonido y quedo de lujo! fijate como esta en los PCB y regulale tranki que tiene q andar! saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

los potes ?¿ mmm ya lo voy a intentar 

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mauricioh

A lo que vos le llamas potes son los de el preamplificador? si son esos se llaman precets! para que otros te entiendan! saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

aaa  si esta bien lo que pasa es que yo use el pre nuevo y vos usaste el 741..

el nuevo no tiene pre set son 5 potes.. muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mauricioh

a entonces es con el integrado tda1524a? ese no lo arme...je mincolau si je saludos


----------



## mnicolau

hola rodrigo, de dónde estás tomando la señal de audio? un celular, un mp3? subí alguna foto de la placa, de arriba y abajo...

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

de un mp3 ipod  tiene vastante potencia..

y los de la placa no entendi mucho porque hay como 3 versiones distintas 

pero esta como una que vi el problema es el pre


----------



## RODRIGO

y ahora note que el integrado del pro se re calinta debe haber un corto ..


----------



## mnicolau

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> y ahora note que el integrado del pro se re calinta debe haber un corto ..



Por eso.. subí alguna foto de ambos lados de la placa del pre y así te podemos ayudar si vemos algo raro.


----------



## RODRIGO

ok 
 mañana las subo...


----------



## mauricioh

SI estoy de acuerdo con mincolau! saludos


----------



## mar478

bueno navegando por la red me encontre con estos diagramas que son del tda7377 y por lo que veo son par hacer sistemas 2.1,alguien trucho que los interprete para aprender mas........


----------



## mnicolau

mar478 dijo:
			
		

> bueno navegando por la red me encontre con estos diagramas que son del tda7377 y por lo que veo son par hacer sistemas 2.1,alguien trucho que los interprete para aprender mas........



Esos esquemas son los q se encuentran en la hoja de datos. El primero es para 4 canales, el segundo para 2 canales y el 3º para hacer un 2.1.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

para mar478, espero te hallas confundido al expresarte [alguien trucho-  espero hallas querido decir alguien ducho, porque aca solo tenemos gente que sabe y estudia y gente como yo que queremos aprender, espero vos tambien quieras aprender y no seas un trucho, sino comprate una potencia armada en una casa de autoradio y listo

 saludos amigos desde el mas aca, el vikingo


----------



## mar478

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> para mar478, espero te hallas confundido al expresarte [alguien trucho-  espero hallas querido decir alguien ducho, porque aca solo tenemos gente que sabe y estudia y gente como yo que queremos aprender, espero vos tambien quieras aprender y no seas un trucho, sino comprate una potencia armada en una casa de autoradio y listo
> 
> saludos amigos desde el mas aca, el vikingo



bueno quizas son modismos que aplicamos en cada pais yo quize decir gente lista, ese fue mi idea,por que se que aqui en el foro hay gente de la cual uno puede aprender mucho,bueno con esta pequeña explicacion espero calmar las aguas y pues brindar mi amistad a todos

saludos.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

jeje aca en argentina esa exprecion es: de prosedencia dudoza, ilegal, gente que dice que sabe pero en realidad es ignorante en el tema etc etc etc.,, te pido disculpas, que disfrutes del foro al igual que muchos como yo, saludos desde el mas aca...


si sale humo y no funciona es que esta quemado, ups......... el vikingo


----------



## Aoshido

Buenas que tal, me encanto este proyecto y me gaste una BUENA suma en comprarme todos los materiales para hacer el amplificador y la fuente . ($51,71 todo).

Tengo un par de preguntas igual , las voy a ir poniendo a medida que me las acuerde.
Los potes del pre (que los compre por adelantado, como un gil ) Son todos lineales no? pq no especificas al principio .
De cuanta potencia es este amplificador? y con que impedancia de salida la obtengo? 

Muchas gracias por este proyecto esta espectacular


----------



## mnicolau

Aoshido dijo:
			
		

> Buenas que tal, me encanto este proyecto y me gaste una BUENA suma en comprarme todos los materiales para hacer el amplificador y la fuente . ($51,71 todo).
> 
> Tengo un par de preguntas igual , las voy a ir poniendo a medida que me las acuerde.
> Los potes del pre (que los compre por adelantado, como un gil ) Son todos lineales no? pq no especificas al principio .
> De cuanta potencia es este amplificador? y con que impedancia de salida la obtengo?
> 
> Muchas gracias por este proyecto esta espectacular



Hola aoshido, bienvenido al foro.
Los potes son lineales.
La potencia está entre 10 y 15 [W] por canal, dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación, con 4 [ohm] de impedancia. 
Q fuente compraste?

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

Gracias por la bienvenida.
Compre el Trafo que dijiste 12v x 4A y los componentes para hacer tu conversor de CC-CA.

A
A


----------



## lalas77

no funciona el circuito lo hice con plancha repase todo y no hay forma, no se escucha nada ni un sonido, revise donde tiene que ir tension y llega ok, lo hago por hobby pero no conozco casi nada del tema, no tendria que ir tension tamnien a la pata 7 por favor ayuuuudddd

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## leop4

cual hiciste? el del 741 porque yo lo hice pesimo con aujeros grandes y funciona de 10 jaja  tambien con el metodo de la plancha jajaja.


----------



## lalas77

si hice el del tda7377 en donde esta el PCB en la pagina 1, el del amplificador, pero no hay forma no me anda, lo alimento con una fuente de 12v 7 amp, y no encuentro la falla estoy envenenado, no se que puede ser alguien que me pueda dar una mano por favor se los agradeceria muchisimo

gracias por la buena onda de todos uds

saludos


----------



## Leitox

che muy bueno el post veo q llleva 70 pag es muchisimo jejej.Por ahi vi un mensaje en q decia q el dibujo de las pistas echo en el pc wizard estaba al reves bueno si te complica para el montado de los componentes lo q podes hacer es descargarte un editor de imagens q tenga incluido el efecto espejo y listo problema solucionado   .


----------



## neutron

Hola, les comento que recien ayer pude conseguir el TDA1524A... y como ya tenia la plaqueta armada solo me falto colocar el integrado en el zocalo. la cosa es que la salida izquierda no funciona, solo tira mucho ruido y depende en que posicion estan los potes el parlante se va para adelante y para atras todo el tiempo.. la salida derecha funciona bien. yo al circuito original le modifique una cosa,  en donde iba el pote del balance lo reemplace por dos resistencias de 22K para que el balance este siempre bien balanceado..

si alguien sabe que puede pasar.. por favor diganme! se lo voy a agradecer

cuando funcione bien subo las fotos para que lo vean

(igual quedo bastante villero)

gracias..


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola lalas77 que raro porque funciona a la perfeccion de una... pusiste el puente bien ese es el que alimenta la pata7 subi una foto asi lo vemos, yo arme 2 y sin saber nada y anda 




si sale humo es que se quemo por ende no funciona ups.............


----------



## leop4

aveces el integrado es demasiado trucho y al soldarlo no anda jej.


----------



## lalas77

revise todo, posiblemente eran un par de soldaduras, me anda joya, lo unico que descubr que no funciona es lo siguiente:

Tengo los cables conectados del lado derecho en in y out, pero cuando conecto los de entrada se corta y anda uno solo el derecho, la unica forma de que ande los dos, es dejar todos conectados in y out, salvo el (-) del lado derecho y ahi andan los dos parlantes rarisimo

y como hago para sacarle un zumbido que hace permanente, por ejmplo cuando veo una peli y no tiene ,musica de fondo se escucha el zumbido bsssss, espero me entiendan


----------



## Leitox

Wenas les queria hacer una pregunta.Resulta que estoy haciendo el amplificador (con elTDA 7377) y el pre amplificador (con el integrado TDA 1524A).Cuando estaba ensamblando los  componentes note que en una de las pistas sobraba una espacio aparentemente para conectar algo. me podrian decir q es lo q devo conectar en ese espacio. Abajo dejo la imagen. 


Pd:desde ya muchas "gracias"


----------



## Leitox

hola amigos del foro.Les comento acabo de terminar el amplificador y el pre con el TDA1524A Anda todo de 10 salvo por un pequeño problema el pote del balance no funciona lo giro y no pasa nada   .Una de las salidas anda de diez la otra anda mas o menos osea cuando la salida izquierda se esta escuchando muy fuerte la otra apenas se escucha(pienso q esto puede ser por el problema del potenciometro del balance).Por favor si me pueden ayudar se lo agradezco estoy en la lona jeje.


----------



## leop4

ese espacio que dices es para conectar un cooler o un led que te marque el encendido del amplificador, otra cosa es que yo me gaste como 20$ en integraditos como ese del 1524 y no tuve buenos resultados tiran mucho ruido, distorciona etc. si es para casa con un buen pre con tl072 te va andar joya porque no tiene nada de distorcion. si es para el auto fuiste jajaja naaaaa si es para el auto aca suvo un pequeño circuito con su pcb para utilizar elementos como este, los capacitores tienen que tener la mayor capacitancia posible empezando de 4700 a 10000uF


----------



## mnicolau

Leitox dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro.Les comento acabo de terminar el amplificador y el pre con el TDA1524A Anda todo de 10 salvo por un pequeño problema el pote del balance no funciona lo giro y no pasa nada   .Una de las salidas anda de diez la otra anda mas o menos osea cuando la salida izquierda se esta escuchando muy fuerte la otra apenas se escucha(pienso q esto puede ser por el problema del potenciometro del balance).Por favor si me pueden ayudar se lo agradezco estoy en la lona jeje.



Hola leitox, primero probá el amplificador sólo sin el pre haber si el problema está efectivamente en el pre. Si lográs descartar el 7377, revisá bien la placa del pre, si está bien armado, NO debería presentar ningún problema (ni ruido, ni distorsión, ni nada...), lo usé muchas veces, incluso para autos. Medí continuidad para ver q nada q no deba, esté en contacto, revisá el pote del balance, soldaduras, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Leitox

> Hola leitox, primero probá el amplificador sólo sin el pre haber si el problema está efectivamente en el pre. Si lográs descartar el 7377, revisá bien la placa del pre, si está bien armado, NO debería presentar ningún problema (ni ruido, ni distorsión, ni nada...), lo usé muchas veces, incluso para autos. Medí continuidad para ver q nada q no deba, esté en contacto, revisá el pote del balance, soldaduras, etc.
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau probe todo lo q dijiste y aparentemente esta todo bien. Igual por ahora con q una salida me ande estoy sobrado. Te comento q el pre y amplificador anda de diez Me encantan como suena hacia mucho q andaba buscando algo para darle golpe a la caja de la coputadora se escucha genial y con 0 distorcion.   Muchismas gracias!


   Saludos


----------



## Leitox

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> ese espacio que dices es para conectar un cooler o un led que te marque el encendido del amplificador, otra cosa es que yo me gaste como 20$ en integraditos como ese del 1524 y no tuve buenos resultados tiran mucho ruido, distorciona etc. si es para casa con un buen pre con tl072 te va andar joya porque no tiene nada de distorcion. si es para el auto fuiste jajaja naaaaa si es para el auto aca suvo un pequeño circuito con su pcb para utilizar elementos como este, los capacitores tienen que tener la mayor capacitancia posible empezando de 4700 a 10000uF



Hola Leop4 gracias por aclarame la duda. En cuanto a lo q decis vos a mi me anda de diez el conjunto del pre con el amplificador de no ser por el problema de q una salida no anda    ,Tiene 0 ruido y 0 deistorcion y eso que lo estoy haciendo funcionar con una fuente.La verdad que cubrio mis espectativas

 Saludos.


----------



## leop4

arreglaste lo del balance?


----------



## ramiro_stone79

mnicolau,
quisiera, el circuito esquematico del pre-amplificador
desde ya gracias! 
saludoss


----------



## mnicolau

ramiro_stone79 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau,
> quisiera, el circuito esquematico del pre-amplificador
> desde ya gracias!
> saludoss



Hola ramiro disculpá la demora, no había visto el msj, el esquema del pre es el q se encuentra en la hoja de datos del integrado. 

De paso les comento q volví a modificar el preamplificador, lo dejé en el 1º post. Lo q hice fue colocar un pad de gnd en las entradas y salidas para poder usar cable mallado, junté los pads de alimentación para poder usar borneras en todo (alimentación, entradas y salidas) y además eliminé un puente crítico q es el q une gnd en el circuito, se van a dar cuenta... espero q este cambio ayude a tener menos problemas con el pre.

PD: ya q estamos.. modifiqué el amplificador también jej, achiqué la placa un poco, hice más prácticas las conexiones con la posibilidad de usar borneras para todo y le agregué un led de 3[mm].

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

Disculpame Mnicolau no es por criticar tu trabajo ni nada, pero me estuve poniendo a hacer las placas, y capaz no lo imprimi bien o kcyo, pero por ejemplo:

El conversor CA-CC Esta HORRIBLEMENTE echo los agujeros para los diodos de 6A son de menos de 1mm y Encima se traban los unos con los otros en tu diseño =| (pq son "gordos" ).

En el circuito del amplificador, las patas no coinciden las del 7377 con los agujeros.
Y creo que por ahora no encontre nada mas, pero es pq dejé de hacer placas.

Hice un rediseño de tu conversor CA-CC que espero funcione sino, no se que voy a hacer >_>.

No me harias un favor y postearias los .PCB de cada uno o me dirias si hice algo mal? capaz imprimi mal no se, yo imprimi el pdf ese que decia "circuitos" TAL CUAL. no se pq hay esos errores groserisimos u_u

A
A


----------



## mnicolau

Aoshido dijo:
			
		

> Disculpame Mnicolau no es por criticar tu trabajo ni nada, pero me estuve poniendo a hacer las placas, y capaz no lo imprimi bien o kcyo, pero por ejemplo:
> 
> El conversor CA-CC Esta HORRIBLEMENTE echo los agujeros para los diodos de 6A son de menos de 1mm y Encima se traban los unos con los otros en tu diseño =| (pq son "gordos" ).
> 
> En el circuito del amplificador, las patas no coinciden las del 7377 con los agujeros.
> Y creo que por ahora no encontre nada mas, pero es pq dejé de hacer placas.
> 
> Hice un rediseño de tu conversor CA-CC que espero funcione sino, no se que voy a hacer >_>.
> 
> No me harias un favor y postearias los .PCB de cada uno o me dirias si hice algo mal? capaz imprimi mal no se, yo imprimi el pdf ese que decia "circuitos" TAL CUAL. no se pq hay esos errores groserisimos u_u
> 
> A
> A



Hola aoshido, fijate si imprimiste con el zoom al 100%, después de 71 páginas q lleva el post y muucha gente q ha armado las placas, alguien se hubiese quejado antes...
Todas las placas están probadas sino no las subo, el agujero de los diodos los hacés del tamaño q vos necesites, al pasar el pcb al formato PDF uno de los defectos es q no respeta exacto el tamaño de los mismos.
Lo q sí ocurre es q se enciman un poco los diodos como mencionás, por lo gordo q son, pero se pueden colocar sin problemas. Esa placa ya es demasiado grande, no quería q quede más aún.

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Aoshido dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpame Mnicolau no es por criticar tu trabajo ni nada, pero me estuve poniendo a hacer las placas, y capaz no lo imprimi bien o kcyo, pero por ejemplo:
> 
> El conversor CA-CC Esta HORRIBLEMENTE echo los agujeros para los diodos de 6A son de menos de 1mm y Encima se traban los unos con los otros en tu diseño =| (pq son "gordos" ).
> 
> En el circuito del amplificador, las patas no coinciden las del 7377 con los agujeros.
> Y creo que por ahora no encontre nada mas, pero es pq dejé de hacer placas.
> 
> Hice un rediseño de tu conversor CA-CC que espero funcione sino, no se que voy a hacer >_>.
> 
> No me harias un favor y postearias los .PCB de cada uno o me dirias si hice algo mal? capaz imprimi mal no se, yo imprimi el pdf ese que decia "circuitos" TAL CUAL. no se pq hay esos errores groserisimos u_u
> 
> A
> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola aoshido, fijate si imprimiste con el zoom al 100%, después de 71 páginas q lleva el post y muucha gente q ha armado las placas, alguien se hubiese quejado antes...
> Todas las placas están probadas sino no las subo, el agujero de los diodos los hacés del tamaño q vos necesites, al pasar el pcb al formato PDF uno de los defectos es q no respeta exacto el tamaño de los mismos.
> Lo q sí ocurre es q se enciman un poco los diodos como mencionás, por lo gordo q son, pero se pueden colocar sin problemas. Esa placa ya es demasiado grande, no quería q quede más aún.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

DE antemano, perdon sono re agresivo mi post, no queria que sonara asi pero bueno, taba enojado pq tuve qeu tirar la plaqueta del conversor!.

Por eso, no entiendo que pasa, imprimi con el zoom al 100% pero siguen siendo re RE chiquititos los agujeros, se ve a la milla! No se como hicieron uds, la verdad no entiendo.
No me jode que se encimen los diodos a decir verdad pero buehn .

El tema de agrandar los agujeros, es que no hay pistas grandes, ni pistas envolventes, toncs si agrandas el agujero a por ejemplo 1,5mm para que pase "maso menos" la patita del terrible diodo, perdes todo el cobre =|, y dps hay que poner como 5kg de estaño para que quede bien.

Acepto cualquier ayuda!

A
A


----------



## mnicolau

No me pasó lo q decís, los diodos q usé son de 5[A] si mal no recuerdo, no se q tanta diferencia hay con los de 6A.. asi q te dejo el archivo del pcb wizard para q lo puedas modificar e imprimir desde ahí.

PD: estaba viendo datasheets de diodos de 6[A] y las patas son del mismo tamaño, 1.2[mm] (es el tamaño de los agujeros en el pcb original) asi q te tendría q entrar bien dentro de la pista de cobre.

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

La verdad Mnicolau, yo no te ponia UNA FICHA.
UNA EH te juro, es mas lo hice con una desconfianza a este amplificador.
Me tengo que comer mis palabras macho, a 1,5A y con un solo canal, tuve que bajar el volumen pq me dolia la cabeza chabon.
IMPECABLE! 
Ahora posteo videos y fotos asi ven como me quedó! la verdad flaco un grande!




El video lo subi a youtube, apenas lo autoricen pongo el link!

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


Gracias gente ! Ahora a hacer el Pre y el Conversor >:3.
Y me acabo de dar cuenta que como un gil no le saue una foto al amplificador todo echo xP.
Dps la posteo junto con el video

A
A

EDIT: Agregado el video! (horrible como youtube baja la calidad =(! )


----------



## leop4

eso es totalmente mentira yo lo tengo con una bat de 12 4AH y me dura media hora nada nas ahora si yo pongo dos bat de 12v 4Ah en paralelo tendria 12 8A esto esta bien? me va a durar mas? porque si las pongo en serie tengo 24V y el amplificador funciona con 12V ,aclarame esto mariano gracias.


----------



## Aoshido

Yo tengo una fuente man, que me entrega como MAAAAAAAAXIMO 1,5A y lo estoy escuchando aca al lado mio asi que... 
Lo probe en el taller de mi escuela con una fuente de 3A y Andaba genial, y enicma pedia mas corriente =|.

A
A


----------



## leop4

si pero vos tenes una (FUENTE) yo tengo una (((BATERIA))) entendes? no es lo mismo. y yo tambien lo prove con un transformador de 2 A y handa barbaro pero necesita como minimo uno de 4A


----------



## Aoshido

Bueno por eso te digo, pero entonces no es "totalmente mentira" 

A
A


----------



## mnicolau

Aoshido dijo:
			
		

> La verdad Mnicolau, yo no te ponia UNA FICHA.
> UNA EH te juro, es mas lo hice con una desconfianza a este amplificador.
> Me tengo que comer mis palabras macho, a 1,5A y con un solo canal, tuve que bajar el volumen pq me dolia la cabeza chabon.
> IMPECABLE!
> 
> 
> Gracias gente ! Ahora a hacer el Pre y el Conversor >:3.
> Y me acabo de dar cuenta que como un gil no le saue una foto al amplificador todo echo xP.
> Dps la posteo junto con el video
> 
> A
> A
> 
> EDIT: Agregado el video! (horrible como youtube baja la calidad =(! )



Jajaj bue me alegro q no te haya descepcionado el amplificador... yo tmb estuve igual de asombrado cuando armé por primera vez un amplificador, y fue este mismo.

Ah con el pre y en estéreo te va a gustar más todavía...

PD: veo q armaste la versión nueva q subí, colocá una foto si podés del lado de los componentes así la pongo en el 1º post, si no tenés drama...

Saludos


----------



## quimypr

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> eso es totalmente mentira yo lo tengo con una bat de 12 4AH y me dura media hora nada nas ahora si yo pongo dos bat de 12v 4Ah en paralelo tendria 12 8A esto esta bien? me va a durar mas? porque si las pongo en serie tengo 24V y el amplificador funciona con 12V ,aclarame esto mariano gracias.




La bateria se te acaba porque tiene determinada carga que puede entregar, (en tu caso 4Ah, que es igual a 4*c/s*3600, que es igual a 14400c). La carga de la fuente es ilimitada porque la tomas de la red, osea.


----------



## Aoshido

Como no?!


Recien sacadas , no pare de usar el amplificador en todo el dia, y trabaja FRIO! con un coolercito pedorro! toy re feliz .
Apenas haga el pre, y lo termine lo posteo .

Un detalle sobre el diseño del nuevo, que me da mucha paja buscar la fotito de lso componentes, pero fijate que en la salida left con el capacitor de 2200µF Se tocan, yo los hice entrar a presión, pero con esas borneritas se tocan .

A
A


----------



## mnicolau

Aoshido dijo:
			
		

> Como no?!
> Recien sacadas , no pare de usar el amplificador en todo el dia, y trabaja FRIO! con un coolercito pedorro! toy re feliz .
> Apenas haga el pre, y lo termine lo posteo .
> 
> Un detalle sobre el diseño del nuevo, que me da mucha paja buscar la fotito de lso componentes, pero fijate que en la salida left con el capacitor de 2200µF Se tocan, yo los hice entrar a presión, pero con esas borneritas se tocan .
> 
> A
> A



Graciass, si más de una vez me ha pasado lo mismo con esas borneras, ahí corrí un poco la salida izquierda, ya voy a actualizar el 1º post.

Saludos!


----------



## Ferny

Hola

Me decidí a armar el amplificador con el TDA7377 y estoy bastante sorprendido por el resultado  Con un consumo total de unos 400 mA a 12V ya hace el suficiente ruido como para despertar a los vecinos  Lo probé a una potencia mayor pero tuve que bajar rápidamente el volumen porque el nivel de decibelios era impresionante  

Le hice algunas modificaciones a la PCB y componentes del primer post, más que nada para adaptarlo a lo que tenía por casa... Por ejemplo le puse un conector RCA para las entradas de audio, así con un adaptador de RCA a minijack puedo conectarle cualquier fuente de audio, lo cual es una gran comodidad para mi  Para la entrada de alimentación lo mismo, usé un conector algo así como un molex, y para el interruptor un dip switch (en principio el dip lo tendré siempre en "on" y simplemente controlaré el encendido/apagado con la fuente de alimentación)

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos de cómo quedó el monstruito 

Un saludo

http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7202ze0.jpg

 http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7203xa5.jpg

 http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7206ep8.jpg



http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7207oa2.jpg

 http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7209ok6.jpg


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ferny, muy interesantes los cambios q realizaste y te felicito por la prolijidad!

Saludos


----------



## leop4

podes subir las pcb modificadas? gracias.


----------



## Ferny

Ésta es la PCB que usé, está en formato de imagen EMF, basta que la insertes en word y le pongas un tamaño del 100% antes de imprimirla para que salga a su tamaño normal   

El posicionamiento de los componentes es el mismo que en los esquemas de mnicolau, la única diferencia es que el audio in R entra al lado del audio in L ya que el conector RCA que usé era así... puedes ver que hay una pista que lo lleva cruzando por el borde desde la izquierda hasta la derecha del PCB

Saludos


----------



## leop4

como se cuando la paso al word si esta al 100%? tenes la pcb pasada en el word? porque la imprimi y me sale como de 10x15 y esta al 100% tas seguro que es asi? jeje.


----------



## Ferny

Si pinchas con el botón derecho sobre la imagen insertada en las opciones hay una que se llama escala, ahí debe estar el 100% para que no salga ni más grande ni más pequeña...

De todas formas te las dejo ya insertadas en un .doc


----------



## ramiro_stone79

ferny me dirias las especificaciones, del amplificador ? osea,
potencia REAL,
fuente de alimentacion,
etc. 
desde ya gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! ramire fijate en el datashet de TDA7377 ahi dice todo! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

ramiro_stone79 dijo:
			
		

> ferny me dirias las especificaciones, del amplificador ? osea,
> potencia REAL,
> fuente de alimentacion,
> etc.
> desde ya gracias



Hola ramiro, te dejo un gráfico de la potencia real (por canal) q vas a sacar de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación y a la THD.
Fijensen el aumento de potencia q se produce subiendo pocos volts la alimentación...







Saludos


----------



## Ferny

Hola mnicolau

Según esa gráfica (que no tengo en mi datasheet, no entiendo por qué), a 12V que es como lo estoy alimentando ahora (con una fuente de pc) me daría unos 14W (THD 1%) por canal ¿no? Entonces, si me armo una fuente con un transformador de 12V que después de rectificados me da unos 16.5V (como la que pusiste en tu 2º post), la potencia máxima que sacaría son unos 26W (THD 1%) por canal... ¿Correcto?

Por cierto, igual más adelante me animo a hacer el preamplificador  He visto su datasheet y pone que la máxima V de alimentación son 16.5V (20V como límite absoluto). ¿Lo has probado alimentándolo con la misma fuente del transformador de 12V?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Hola mnicolau
> 
> Según esa gráfica (que no tengo en mi datasheet, no entiendo por qué), a 12V que es como lo estoy alimentando ahora (con una fuente de pc) me daría unos 14W (THD 1%) por canal ¿no? Entonces, si me armo una fuente con un transformador de 12V que después de rectificados me da unos 16.5V (como la que pusiste en tu 2º post), la potencia máxima que sacaría son unos 26W (THD 1%) por canal... ¿Correcto?
> 
> Por cierto, igual más adelante me animo a hacer el preamplificador  He visto su datasheet y pone que la máxima V de alimentación son 16.5V (20V como límite absoluto). ¿Lo has probado alimentándolo con la misma fuente del transformador de 12V?
> 
> Saludos



Hola Ferny, lo primero q mencionás es correcto, por lo menos es lo q comenta el datasheet, no es algo q yo haya inventado ni medido, así q supongo q es cierto.
Respecto a lo segundo, sí, podés alimentarlo con la misma fuente q el amplificador, el pre se banca esos 16,5[V] q tenés del transformador rectificado.

PD: esa gráfica se encuentra en el datasheet del TDA7375 q es el mismo IC. 
Otra cosa, medí la tensión q larga tu fuente de pc a medida q subís el volumen, es muuy dificil q tengas 12[V]... fijate cómo va bajando, cosa q perjudica al rendimiento del TDA.

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

Ah una pregunta que la otra vez me hizo mi viejo y la verdad me llamó la atención.
Yo voy a meter todo en un gabinete (relativamente chiquito)
Incluyendo el transformador con el Conversor CA-CC, el tema es el siguiente.
El transformador no me va a meter ruido al amplificador?

Por cierto, Tienen el PCB de ESTE conversor? que postearon en la primer pagina y no es igual al pcb que esta subido 




Este me gusta mas, si lo tienen me lo facilitarian por favor? .


A
A


----------



## quimypr

Buenas mi amigo mnicolau(?)

Estaria interesado en conocer la ganancia de dicho amplificador, como asi tambien como puede ser modificada por componentes externos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## locoar

Resien termino de hacer el amplificador con el tda7377 y por desgracia no lo puedo hacer funcionar, la primera vez que lo conecte prendio el led por unos segundos y despues se apago lo que me llama la atensión es que cuando lo conecto a la bateria del cuatricilclo larga unos chispazos signo que esta en cortocircuito pero yo resien termino de testear todas las pistas con continuidad y no aparece ninguna tocandose la verdad es que me tiene mal esto, espero que no se halla quemado el integrado.


----------



## mnicolau

Aoshido dijo:
			
		

> Ah una pregunta que la otra vez me hizo mi viejo y la verdad me llamó la atención.
> Yo voy a meter todo en un gabinete (relativamente chiquito)
> Incluyendo el transformador con el Conversor CA-CC, el tema es el siguiente.
> El transformador no me va a meter ruido al amplificador?
> 
> Por cierto, Tienen el PCB de ESTE conversor? que postearon en la primer pagina y no es igual al pcb que esta subido
> 
> Este me gusta mas, si lo tienen me lo facilitarian por favor? .
> 
> A
> A



Buenas, 
aoshido, te dejo ese pcb, no lo subí en el otro post porq el pcb wizard hace renegar al querer imprimir muchas islas, te borra algunas y no se el porqué. Es por eso q al pcb q subí le cambié todas las islas por pistas.

Locoar, q largue chispazos es obviamente un error, medí continuidad en toda la placa incluso entre los pines del mismo integrado, colocá una foto de la placa para ver si encontramos algo mal...

quimypr, no sabría decirte cual es la ganancia del TDA, me fijo en el datasheet haber si encuentro algo...

Saludos


----------



## Ferny

Hola mnicolau

Me estaba haciendo un PCB para el preamplificador y he encontrado una errata en el que habías publicado. Mira, la resistencia de 4k7 de la izquierda está unida al terminal positivo del condensador de 4.7uF, pero en realidad debería estarlo al terminal negativo (así viene en el datasheet del TDA1524). Supongo que no afecta prácticamente en nada, pero por si acaso...

Lo intentaré armar esta semana que viene, ya pondré fotos 

Un saludo


----------



## gokudesm

hola, queria saver si con el tda7377 sirbe para una sola salida es decir para un solo parlante y si se puede me pueden pasar el circuito? porque todos los que vi son para 2 salidas o mas. grasias


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos... les queria contar que hace un tiempo termine el tda7377 con el pre tda 1524 y anda de 10....suena muy lindo.... prometo subir fotos....
ahora bien despues de hacer este me motive a hacer un amplificador con el integrado hibrido stk 4172 de 40+40 w con parlantes de 8 ohms....bueno este amplificador lo saque de aca cuando habia preguntado sobre los integrados stk y uno me respondio entra a esta pagina y era una de construyasuvideorokola.com esta muy buena y segui las instrucciones para armar ese amplificador.
cuando lo termine de armar quedo genial, y suena muy bien, tiene muy buena potencia, y enciam la plaqueta biene con un pre incorporado. el punto es que yo tengo unos parlantes de 4 ohms y los estaba utilizando con este amplificador, el cual lo estuve utilizando dos dias, y el tercer dia cuando estaba escuchando musica un poco fuerte ( un poco mas de la mitad del volumen total) una salida dejo de funcionar, pero la otra seguia funcionando, entonces pense debe ser el cable del parlante, lo cambie con el otro y no andaba, es decir era la salida del amplificador, o sea andaba una sola salida,( es estereo) entonces lo apago y lo dejo un rato apagado, cuando lo voy a enchufar de vuelta se me quema el fusible que tiene la plaqueta de proteccion, lo cambie al fusible y me lo volvio a quemar......y aca va mi pregunta...

¿que puede haber pasado?, se pudo haber roto el integrado? pero si se quema no tiene que dejar de funcionar las dos salidas? por que se quema el fusible si estaba andando una salida?

por favor necesito ayuda....mil gracias....
esta es la pagina de donde lo saque  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php


----------



## Aoshido

TERMINE AL FIN! TERMINE TODO!

Ampli pre vumetro y Fuente!
Les comento, meti todo en un gabinete INFIMO y por eso el vúmetro me qeudo afuera =(.
Suena bastante bien, a deci verdad yo no encontre mucha diferencia entre El amplificador con pre y sin pre =| pero bueno ya que l ohice y lo monté lo deje .
El tema es el siguiente encontre un par de errores en el pre como por ejemplo, los potes (Que yo habia preguntado si eran lineales o logaritmicos, y me dijeron que eran lineales) Bueno, el de volumen , obviamente tenia que ser Logaritmico, igual no afecta al funcionamiento, pero para la regulacion de volumen es bastante tedioso .

Otro detalle que este si no tengo NI idea pq es y escucho sugerencias .
Puse el amplificador a todo lo que da, y se escuchaba bastaaaaaaaante feo, y baje los graves y agudos a cero (Tambien tienen potes linealesw, pero mi oido no es lo suficientemente "fino" como para captar si estan variando lineal o exponencialmente ) y se empezó a escuhcar Bien a todo lo que da, pero en cuanto empiezo a "ecualizaR" se vuelve a aescuchar horrible a que se debe?.

Despues creo qeu nada mas, en breve subire fotos !
Muchas gracias por el proyecto Mnicolau la verdad estoy bastante satisfecho :]


A
A


PD: Me olvide de comentar, los estoy probando con parlantes JVC de 15w y 8 Ohms.
No consegui ninguno de 4


----------



## mnicolau

Hola aoshido, efectivamente el control de volumen debería ser logarítmico ya q se ajusta más al oido humano sin embargo no afecta al funcionamiento.

El más grande problema tuyo son los parlantes de 8 Ohm, el integrado está diseñado para 4 y 2 ohm, ni siquiera en la hoja de datos hay información sobre el comportamiento a 8 Ohm. Le debés estar sacando unos 10[W] por canal y con una muy alta THD. 
Lo segundo q comentás es raro pero puede estar relacionado con lo anterior. 

Preguntas:
Con qué tensión estás alimentando el amplificador?
El gabinete es metálico?
Usaste cable mallado para las señales de audio?
Estás usando 2 parlantes? están correctamente en fase? Si están en contra fase, puede suceder algo como lo que comentás. Mové el balance para uno de los lados, sigue pasando lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## Aoshido

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola aoshido, efectivamente el control de volumen debería ser logarítmico ya q se ajusta más al oido humano sin embargo no afecta al funcionamiento.
> 
> El más grande problema tuyo son los parlantes de 8 Ohm, el integrado está diseñado para 4 y 2 ohm, ni siquiera en la hoja de datos hay información sobre el comportamiento a 8 Ohm. Le debés estar sacando unos 10[W] por canal y con una muy alta THD.
> Lo segundo q comentás es raro pero puede estar relacionado con lo anterior.
> 
> Preguntas:
> Con qué tensión estás alimentando el amplificador?
> El gabinete es metálico?
> Usaste cable mallado para las señales de audio?
> Estás usando 2 parlantes? están correctamente en fase? Si están en contra fase, puede suceder algo como lo que comentás. Mové el balance para uno de los lados, sigue pasando lo mismo?
> 
> Saludos


Buenas!.

Bueh, garrón lo del volumen .

El problema que tengo con los parlantes es que los unicos qeu tengo de 15W son los de 8Ohm voy a probar con unos de 3W pero de 4 ohm a ver si se escucha mejor , eso si no voy a subir mcuho el volumen porque se van a hacer percha .

Estoy alimentando al amplificador con unos 16V (16,58) Son los que salen de la fuente que posteaste .
No use cable mallado. Estoy usando 2 parlantes, y creeria que estan correctamente en fase. Como hago para verificar de que, en efecto, esten en fase?.
Voy a probar lo del balance ahora en un rato y te comento los resultados.

A
A


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos... les queria contar que hace un tiempo termine el tda7377 con el pre tda 1524 y anda de 10....suena muy lindo.... prometo subir fotos.... 
ahora bien despues de hacer este me motive a hacer un amplificador con el integrado hibrido stk 4172 de 40+40 w con parlantes de 8 ohms....bueno este amplificador lo saque de aca cuando habia preguntado sobre los integrados stk y uno me respondio entra a esta pagina y era una de construyasuvideorokola.com esta muy buena y segui las instrucciones para armar ese amplificador. 
cuando lo termine de armar quedo genial, y suena muy bien, tiene muy buena potencia, y enciam la plaqueta biene con un pre incorporado. el punto es que yo tengo unos parlantes de 4 ohms y los estaba utilizando con este amplificador, el cual lo estuve utilizando dos dias, y el tercer dia cuando estaba escuchando musica un poco fuerte ( un poco mas de la mitad del volumen total) una salida dejo de funcionar, pero la otra seguia funcionando, entonces pense debe ser el cable del parlante, lo cambie con el otro y no andaba, es decir era la salida del amplificador, o sea andaba una sola salida,( es estereo) entonces lo apago y lo dejo un rato apagado, cuando lo voy a enchufar de vuelta se me quema el fusible que tiene la plaqueta de proteccion, lo cambie al fusible y me lo volvio a quemar......y aca va mi pregunta... 

¿que puede haber pasado?, se pudo haber roto el integrado? pero si se quema no tiene que dejar de funcionar las dos salidas? por que se quema el fusible si estaba andando una salida? 

por favor necesito ayuda....mil gracias.... 
esta es la pagina de donde lo saque http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php


----------



## leop4

ese esquema te lo pase yo y no le podes poner un tda7377 como preamplificador, ese ya es un amplificador jeje, aparte tiene un solo fusible donde viste 2? otra cosa que no es hibrido o como sea, es un simple amplificador a integrado que yo hasta ahora lo hice y me anda de diez jeje.


----------



## quimypr

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Buenas mi amigo mnicolau(?)
> 
> Estaria interesado en conocer la ganancia de dicho amplificador, como asi tambien como puede ser modificada por componentes externos.
> 
> Muchas gracias




Ya que en el datasheet no lo encontre. Gracias


----------



## lagos

sebas86, le recomiendo lo del 7377, quiero armar este amplificadorf., gracias


----------



## sebas86

Leop en ningun momento dije que utilize el 7377 como pre, dije que despues de armar el 7377 decidi armar uno mejor y me incline por el que me distes vos en otro foro,y lo que dije de los fusibles es que puse dos...es decir cuando se me quemo uno, lo cambie y me lo sigio quemando y por eso mi duda....dije lo de hibrido por que no me acuerdo en donde lo lei pero como se puede utilizar con diferentes voltajes dando diferentes potencias por eso le dicen hibrido....al margen de todo esto....
de paso te queria preguntar que tipo de parlantes le pusistes? de que impedancia es? hace cuanto lo tenes andando? por q creo que yo lo queme por que les puse parlantes de 4 ohms....

espero tu respuesta con muchas ansias,...... gracias....


----------



## quimypr

Hola alguien sabe cuanto gana el amplificador?

Estaria agradecido si me lo informaciónrman

Saludos!


----------



## leop4

le puse de 8 ohms y hace 2 meses que lo hice entre otros amplificadores, cuando tenga tiempo lo subo a (Amplificadores hechos en Casa) jejeje.


----------



## Ferny

quimypr dijo:
			
		

> Hola alguien sabe cuanto gana el amplificador?
> 
> Estaria agradecido si me lo informaciónrman
> 
> Saludos!



Según el datasheet del TDA7377 la ganancia de voltaje es fija y es de 20dB en "single-ended" y de 26dB en "bridge". La configuración que se usa en la PCB de aquí es en "bridge" así que serían unos 26dB.


----------



## quimypr

Tenemos entonces 26dB de ganancia en birdge, mas 20dB de ganancia del preamplificador con el volumen al mango serian 46dB, que serian aproximadamente 200 de ganancia. El circuito funciona con 12V, por lo que la señal pico seria el 90% de la mitad de esa tension, pero como esta en birdge, la señal pico puede alcanzar un maximo del 0,90*12V=10,8 aprox 11V. Si tengo 200 de ganancia con el volumen al mango, y una señal de salida de 11V, para que el circuito no recorte tengo que entrar con una señal maxima de 11V/200=55mV. 


Creo que la señal de entrada de Aoshido es muy alta, por eso recorta, distorsiona y se escucha mal.


Espero haber ayudado, corrijanme si estoy mal.


Saludos


----------



## leop4

les hago una pregunta estuve comparando los datashet y creo creooooo que el tda7370 es el hermano de este mismo porque en la casa de electronica donde  lo fui a comprar no estaba el 7377 estaba el 7370 y lo compre igual pero ahora nose si me sirve .me servira? jeje.


----------



## aakd18

Buenas! les comento q despues de mucho trabajo (y tiempo) pude terminar mis bafles... pero lamentablemente no se escucha como yo esperaba... si bien la potencia es mas q suficiente para despertar a los vecinos, se escucha un leve zumbido de fondo. Al principio no lo note, pero resulto siendo muy pero muy molesto.

Alguien tiene idea de porque puede estar pasando esto? les dejo algo de información sobre el sistema en custion.

1 Preamp 1524A
2 Amplis TDA7377 en modo de tres canales (uno en puente y los otros simples.. esta en el datasheet)
Alimentado con una fuente de PC

En cada una de las salidas simples conecte un tweeter y un middle respectivamente, y en la puente un woofer. (hice esto para cada amplificador, y use un amplificador para cada bafle  )

Espero q me puedan dar una manito, porque inverti mucho tiempo y dinero y no estoy disfrutando de mi creacion  

saludirijillos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola aakd18, primero q nada, estás usando cable mallado? para la entrada y salida del pre, es fundamental.

Segundo, leete este artículo y ponelo en práctica, seguro solucionás tu problema.



Saludos


----------



## Ferny

Hola

Yo terminé de armar el preamplificador hace unos días y aunque no he tenido tiempo de probarlo a tope sí me pasó eso del zumbido, y haciendo pruebas lo solucioné de una forma bastante simple, no sé si a ti te servirá pero podrías probar...

De la fuente de alimentación (construida por mi) sacaba dos tomas en paralelo, una para el pre y otra para el amplificador. Así se oía el zumbido de fondo. Después conecté una sola toma desde la fuente hasta el amplificador, y desde los mismos bornes de alimentación del amplificador saqué otra toma hacia el pre, y de esta forma se fue completamente el zumbido (para oirlo un poco tienes que pegar literalmente la oreja al altavoz )

Por cierto, no sé si a alguien más le pasa... Una de las pocas cosas que probé es el control de volumen,y me pasa que hasta que no giro el potenciómetro como 3/4 de vuelta no empieza a oírse nada, y después sube exponencialmente, digamos que si giro unos 10º más el sonido aumenta muchísimo. O sea que apenas hay margen para regular el volumen  Probé conectando la salida de línea y de auriculares de un compact disc y también con la salida de altavoces del PC, y en ambos casos pasaba lo mismo.

Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, no sé si a alguien más le pasa... Una de las pocas cosas que probé es el control de volumen,y me pasa que hasta que no giro el potenciómetro como 3/4 de vuelta no empieza a oírse nada, y después sube exponencialmente, digamos que si giro unos 10º más el sonido aumenta muchísimo. O sea que apenas hay margen para regular el volumen  Probé conectando la salida de línea y de auriculares de un compact disc y también con la salida de altavoces del PC, y en ambos casos pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> Un saludo



Eso pasa si le ponés un pote logarítmico, usaste uno de eso?


----------



## aakd18

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> De la fuente de alimentación (construida por mi) sacaba dos tomas en paralelo, una para el pre y otra para el amplificador. Así se oía el zumbido de fondo. Después conecté una sola toma desde la fuente hasta el amplificador, y desde los mismos bornes de alimentación del amplificador saqué otra toma hacia el pre, y de esta forma se fue completamente el zumbido



esto nunca se me hubiera ocurrido... lo pruebo y comento.

Tambien le voy a pegar una leida al documento q dejo *mnicolau*

sañu2


----------



## Ferny

Usé uno logarítmico para el volumen, el resto lineales. ¿Debería ser también lineal el del volumen?


----------



## mnicolau

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Usé uno logarítmico para el volumen, el resto lineales. ¿Debería ser también lineal el del volumen?



No, al contrario, ese tipo de pote (logarítmico) es el que se utiliza para el volumen, ya q se ajusta mejor al oido... a mi nunca me terminó de convencer.

Saludos


----------



## Ferny

Ufff... entonces ¿alguna idea de cómo solucionarlo?


----------



## Ferny

Solucionado el tema del potenciómetro de volumen 

Lo desoldé, lo coloqué al revés (por la otra cara del PCB) y funcionaba. Es decir, colocando el (+) donde estaba el (-) y viceversa. Lo malo es que el volumen aumentaba girando a izquierdas en vez de a derechas que sería lo habitual... al menos para mi  

Como no me molaban estos problemas, estuve estudiando qué debía cambiar respecto a lo que tenía antes, y llegué a la conclusión de que el diseño original está bien hecho, *pero el potenciómetro de volumen no debía ser de tipo logarítmico sino de tipo antilogarítmico*.

¿Cómo hacer uno antilogarítmico? Ahí el amigo google me ayudó. Basta coger un potenciómetro lineal y poner una resistencia del 20% de su valor nominal entre los pines (+) y de referencia. Como usé un pote lineal de 50K, la resistencia usada fue de 10K.






http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm

En realidad usé dos resistencias de 20K 1/4W en paralelo porque no tenía de 10K a mano  Pero el lunes me haré con una resistencia SMD de 10K que soldaré directamente sobre los dos pines del pote, para dejarlo definitivo. Y con esto, tema del volumen solucionado  (prometo fotos en cuanto tenga puesta esa resistencia)

Ahora siguiente problema: tengo el vumetro montado en una protoboard y he conseguido que funcione, pero para que se empiecen a encender los leds tengo que subir el volumen casi al máximo. La señal del vumetro la saco de la salida del preamplificador. He probado variando el pote de regulación de señal pero al final lo tengo puesto en 0 ohm para que los leds luzcan.

Al parecer el problema es que la señal es demasiado débil. Voy a probar poniendo un operacional con ganancia alta a la entrada del vumetro a ver qué pasa...

Un saludo


----------



## Ferny

> Al parecer el problema es que la señal es demasiado débil. Voy a probar poniendo un operacional con ganancia alta a la entrada del vumetro a ver qué pasa...



Solucionado también 

Usé un LM358 configurado como amplificador no inversor, le puse una ganancia bastante alta, y listo, los leds se encienden con un nivel no excesivo de volumen, y además ya puedo regularlos con el pote del vumetro original. Dejo aquí los cambios por si a alguien le interesa implementarlos  

Lo bueno del LM358 es que vienen dos operacionales en el mismo integrado de 8 patas, con lo cual para quien quiera hacer 2 vumetros (1 por canal) sólo necesitará un único integrado

Un saludo


----------



## leop4

la macana es que tienes que usar fuente partida no?


----------



## Ferny

No... todo va alimentado con la misma fuente de +16.5V


----------



## leop4

haver no entendi puedes poner un diagrama de como isiste ese circuito o el pcb porque no tengo ni la mas minima idea de como hacerlo. yo lo hice y anda bien sin pre ni cosas raras, lo pusiste a la salida del parlante?


----------



## Ferny

Te dejo algunas fotos y la pcb que usé...

Mi plaquita tiene 4 molex. De los de 2 pines, uno es para la entrada de alimentación (+16.5V y masa) y el otro para las entradas de cada uno de los canales de audio (que conecté al terminal + de la salida del preamplificador, no del amplificador). De los de 3 pines, son las conexiones hacia los vumetros, y llevan la alimentación del vumetro, la salida del canal de audio amplificada por el LM358 y la masa.

http://img56.imageshack.us/my.php?image=prewj8.png

 http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7232ct7.jpg

 http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany7238wr9.jpg


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! mni colau! necesito que me hagas un favor aparte de todo los que me hiciste! Necesito que me pases los PCB del 7377 y del 1524a para abrirlos con sus programas! el 7377 con el PCB wizard y el 1524 no se con que eprograma pero lo voy a bajar si no es el PCB wizard! Lo quiero por que se me ocurrio armar todo en una sola placa! asi queda mas compacto especial para la moto o el auto! De antemano gracias! y saludos


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos¡¡¡¡ fua hace cuanto no ingreso al foro..... les queria contar a todos que termine de armar el amplificador con el integrado STK 4172... y anda de 10....¡¡¡  gracias a leop que me dio la pagina...esa de arma tu propia videorockola, es mas... compre un chasis lo ensamble todo ahi y ademas le coloque un vumetro y esta de 10 parece comprado.... solamente que se me quemo 2 veces el integrado... usandolo para mi eran truchos... hasta que consegui me parece uno original por que anda hasta el dia de hoy ( hace como 3 semanas que lo uso, los otros me duravan 2 dias jejej) 
y lo bueno de esta plaqueta es que le podes poner toda la seri 41xx le podes poner hasta el 4192 que es de 50 + 50 w pero yo le puse el 4182 que es de 45 + 45 w....
la verdad estoy contentisimo por el sonido y la potencia que tiene.... muevo dos parlantes de 8" de 8 ohms.... y la verdad que cuando lo pongo un poco mas de la mitad se escucha como a 50 metros... no miento....

bueno les queria decir eso y prometo subir las fotos...

saludos a todos y gracias por hacer de este foro una maravilla.....


----------



## leop4

me alegra que te aya funcionado yo hace poco termine el mio esta aca 
YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado jeje viste que bien que suena ese stk yo se lo hice a mi primo para dos subwoofer que tenia por hay tirados jej y le suena que da miedo jajaj.


----------



## 15584104

necesito saber si el circuito q esta al principio se alimenta de 12CA o 12 de CC?
y otra cosa, que parlantes puedo usar, digamos de cuantos W?
si alguien tiene una foto de los parlantes mejor.. porque mientras mas grande mejor (;
Gracias


----------



## Ferny

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> necesito saber si el circuito q esta al principio se alimenta de 12CA o 12 de CC?
> y otra cosa, que parlantes puedo usar, digamos de cuantos W?
> si alguien tiene una foto de los parlantes mejor.. porque mientras mas grande mejor (;
> Gracias



Se alimenta a 12V de corriente continua. En realidad puedes alimentarlo a algo más, digamos que si compras un transformador de 12V, después de rectificar y filtrar te queda una continua de unos 16.5V, eso se lo puedes meter sin problemas al amplificador, preamplificador y vumetros.

Yo lo he probado hasta ahora en unos pequeños de 4 ohm y 5W por canal, obviamente no a su máxima potencia, pero sí hace bastante ruido para lo pequeños que son  Tengo también unos de 40W por canal de una minicadena pero no lo he probado ahí aún, aunque se supone que los aguantará sin problemas...

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

gracias.. despues veo si armar este o el de aca: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php
Saludos


----------



## rebomiito

hola..una pregunta.. cuales son las medidas de las plaquetas desde ya muchas gracias

Rebomiito


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> gracias.. despues veo si armar este o el de aca: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php
> Saludos



Uhh pero son 2 cosas totalmente distintas, estás comparando un STK4172 con el TDA7377, que se alimenta a 12[V].

Primero evalua tus necesidades de sonido, es para una habitación? es tu primer amplificador?

Segundo deberías ver tu presupuesto, armar la placa del stk te va a costar 2 o 3 veces lo que cuesta armar este amplificador y con el riesgo de comprar un STK trucho (bastante común).
Hay que contar también el transformador para alimentarlo, con un costo bastante superior al amplificador mismo.

Rebomiito, tenés que imprimir el pcb al 100% del tamaño y vas a tener las dimensiones correctas de las placas.

Saludos


----------



## rebomiito

muchas gracias


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! bueno me hice un tiempito y me puse a hacer la placa del 7377 y el 1524A juntas! Para que quede mas compacto y se pueda ahorrar los cables. SI encuentran algun error o algo mal me avisan y lo modifico! Aviso que algunos componentes estan bien con sus valores otros no se. SI no fuera por falta de time lo pondria a todo su valor, pero para no cometer errores guiense por las placas originales. Es todo lo mismo.
Bueno los 3 puntos arriva a la izquierda contando de izquierda a derecha son: masa, 12V,Remoto o mute como lo quieran llamar. y los puntos de la derecha contando de izquierda a derecha son: masa, in, masa in.
Los conectores que estan a lado del integrado son las salidas. saludos mauricio


----------



## rebomiito

te flalto espesificar que son los 5 puntos que estan ahi que supongo que son la entrada y salida de audio pero cual es cual


----------



## rebomiito

perdon eran 7 puntos.. gracias de ante mano por publicarlo


----------



## mauricioh

Listo ya lo arregle. gracias por recordarmelo. saludos


----------



## leop4

che perooooo hiciste el pcb y todo sin saber que anda. vos lo modificaste pero ya lo suviste, hasta ahora no veo nada raro pero veo que los puntos del integrado estan muy juntos osea estan muy serquita uno del otro, tiene que estar mas alejados o poray cuando lo imprimis sale bien? nose despues lo veo


----------



## mauricioh

Yo lo unico que hice fue unir todo asi que estoy casi seguro que va a andar! no hice nada raro! Yo al integrado lo saque de la libreria que se subio en el tema de la libreria de pcb wizard y esta bien! Lo diseño el amigo pollo. saludos


----------



## leop4

haaaaaaaa entonces deve estar bien cuando tenga tiempo lo hago, lo que si una consultita. yo al tda7377 lo alimento con un traafo de 12V 3A, 4 diodos 1N5404 o 1N5408 que son de 3A y un capacitor de 4700x35 asi me anda fenomeno y se me va a 15.60V pero muchas veces me paso que el amplificador funciona por un tiempo es decir unas semanas y despues puf no anda mas y tengo que volverlo a hacer alguna sugerencia de porque pasa esto? gracias.


----------



## rebomiito

hola mauricioh!.. si pusiste que eran los puntod qu estaban sin marcar no aparecen pero ahora me fije mejo y faltan mas marcar que estan a los costados del integrado! si me los marcas muchisimas gracias! nos vemos suerte!

Rebomiito


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! ak pongo una imagen de las conexiones a ver si se sacan algunas dudas! si no entienden algo me preguntan saludos. mauricio


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno el circuito mauricioh, bien práctico y a simple vista no encontré problemas.

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

ok gracias. Igual yo para sacarme las dudas este finde me pongo a armarla! saludos


----------



## leop4

una consultita. yo al tda7377 lo alimento con un traafo de 12V 3A, 4 diodos 1N5404 o 1N5408 que son de 3A y un capacitor de 4700x35 asi me anda fenomeno y se me va a 15.60V pero muchas veces me paso que el amplificador funciona por un tiempo es decir unas semanas y despues puf no anda mas y tengo que volverlo a hacer alguna sugerencia de porque pasa esto? gracias.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! que raro lo que te pasa! yo al mio lo tengo funcionando con las misma tension que la tuya y funciona de 10! ya hace como 1 mes que lo arme y hasta ayer funcionaba bien! Ya q hoy me levante dormido y lo conecte alreves jaja. mañana voy a comprar otro ic. bueno saludos y cualquier cosa te aviso.


----------



## leop4

como al reves, a que te referis con eso? a la polaridad? si tene cuidado con eso a mi nunca me paso pero es muy traicionero este IC jeje.


----------



## mauricioh

si lo conecte al reves la polaridad de 12V! se quemo de una! estaba pensando en pedirle a mincolau que ponga un diodo en la placa del tda7377 para ahorrar ese problema ya q el la tiene diseñada en pcbwizard. Ya que yo no tengo time para diseñarla nuevamente! o si no q me pase y yo lo coloco! saludos


----------



## leop4

haaaa yo cuando tenga tiempo la edito decime que dido queres que le ponga? de 1, 2 o 3 Amperes y otra cosa hoy justamente prendi el amplificador a maxima potencia y lo deje al rededor de media hora y se me empezo a calentar el capacitor de 4700uFx35V y los diodos 1n5404 que son de 3A y el transformador tambien estaba algo caliente no que volova pero estaba hay nomas alguna idea de porque pasa esto? porque el cap es de 4700uFx35V y la fuente firtrada tira algo de 15.60V no llega ni a gancho a ese voltage y los diodos son de 3A al igual que la fuente que es de 12V 3A, nose porque pasa esto. el sabado le voy a comprar diodos de 6A de esos redondos los mas grandes y un cap de 4700uFx50V haver que pasa igual el amplificador suena una masa pero cuanto mas fuerte lo pongo mas rapido se calienta todo jejeje.


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> haaaa yo cuando tenga tiempo la edito decime que dido queres que le ponga? de 1, 2 o 3 Amperes y otra cosa hoy justamente prendi el amplificador a maxima potencia y lo deje al rededor de media hora y se me empezo a calentar el capacitor de 4700uFx35V y los diodos 1n5404 que son de 3A y el transformador tambien estaba algo caliente no que volova pero estaba hay nomas alguna idea de porque pasa esto? porque el cap es de 4700uFx35V y la fuente firtrada tira algo de 15.60V no llega ni a gancho a ese voltage y los diodos son de 3A al igual que la fuente que es de 12V 3A, nose porque pasa esto. el sabado le voy a comprar diodos de 6A de esos redondos los mas grandes y un cap de 4700uFx50V haver que pasa igual el amplificador suena una masa pero cuanto mas fuerte lo pongo mas rapido se calienta todo jejeje.



Se calienta justamente porque estás exigiendo la fuente, tu transformador es de 3[A] (que soporta 3[A] si es bueno, sino dificil se banque 3[A] continuos), se calienta porque se calientan los bobinados a causa de la corriente q está circulando. Mientras el transformador sea de menor calidad, el alambre va a ser de menor sección para abaratar costos, lo que va a disipar mayor cantidad de calor.
Los diodos de 3[A] están muy justos, se suelen usar diodos del doble de capacidad que la corriente máxima soportada. En tu caso deberías usar por lo menos 5[A] para que trabajen tranquilos.
El capacitor está sobrado en tensión, podrías usar de 25[V] sin problemas, no pasa por ahí la cuestión. Las pistas del pcb son muy finas? de qué tamaño son? a lo mejor es es lo q los esté calentando o una alta resistencia interna si son malos capacitores tal vez.
En fin, es obvio q se caliente todo mientras más lo exigís, la cuestión es disminuir ese calor lo más posible.


----------



## leop4

es el pcb que hice al principio de todo. el otro lo vi muy complicado osea el nuevo que hiciste vos porque siempre me gusto el sencillo despues hisiste una nueva version pero ya tenia como 5 hojas del viejo y hice ese jeje. osea que solo devo cambiarles los diodos. y porque lo del capacitor? si es de 35V.


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> es el pcb que hice al principio de todo. el otro lo vi muy complicado osea el nuevo que hiciste vos porque siempre me gusto el sencillo despues hisiste una nueva version pero ya tenia como 5 hojas del viejo y hice ese jeje. osea que solo devo cambiarles los diodos. y porque lo del capacitor? si es de 35V.



Te repito, que se caliente el capacitor no pasa por la tensión que soporta, está bastante sobrado en ese sentido. Se calienta por otros aspectos.
Lo que te preguntaba es cual pcb usaste para la fuente, no para el amplificador, osea para la etapa de rectificación y filtrado. Qué tamaño tienen las pistas en ese pcb?


----------



## leop4

haaaaaa no, como lo estoy probando lo hice en el aire al estilo antiguo, osea el capacitor dado vuelta y los diodos esta arriva del capacitor nada mas. despues le iba a hacer un pcb mejor y mas chico.


----------



## viktor_284

les cuento que arme este amplificador tda7377 y lo probe y no salia ningun ruido, bueno reviso y tenia al reves los capacitores de 10mf y 47mf los puse como tenia que ser y lo mismo nada de ruido, sera que murio el tda al poner esos capacitores al reves. que me recomiendan?
esto me pasa por ansioso


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> les cuento que arme este amplificador tda7377 y lo probe y no salia ningun ruido, bueno reviso y tenia al reves los capacitores de 10mf y 47mf los puse como tenia que ser y lo mismo nada de ruido, sera que murio el tda al poner esos capacitores al reves. que me recomiendan?
> esto me pasa por ansioso



jeje no, no se tiene q haber muerto el tda por eso. Colocá una foto de la placa y la revisamos. Colocaste un interruptor en switch? o también podés puentearlo. Con qué lo estás alimentando?


----------



## 15584104

que amplificador elijo? cual sera mejor?

el de esta pagina: http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6

o el que adjunto:

gracias


----------



## leop4

el otro nose, pero el de melody lo hiso un amigo mio y anda de 10 no se donde esta el pcb porque no me lo paso pero cuando lo vea se lo pido y lo suvo al foro. se gasto mas o menos 35$ en todo jajaja.


----------



## 15584104

ok voy a armar el otro jaja ,,, si es feo armo el que vos decis


----------



## mauricioh

Puede ser que te vendieron fallado el IC! a mi ya me paso! saludos


----------



## viktor_284

mirando y mirando encontre que hice mal el pcb jajajajajaja me quiero matar. voy a hacerlo de nuevo y a comprar otro tda. cuando lo tenga listo subo unas fotos.


----------



## torkemada

hola soy nuevo acá y estoy a punto de empezar con el 7377 con el pre, me encantó la idea de meterlos en el gabinete de una fuente atx, ya que yo lo quiero para un automóvil. primero quería decirles gracias por todos sus comentarios e ideas, se valoran mucho!

tengo algunas dudas

1: estuve viendo la placa "unificada" (amplificador y pre juntos) de mauricioh y me encantó, pero antes de mandarme a armarlo quisiera saber si funciona bien o tiene algún error de ancho de pistas (puede calentar) o algo por el estilo? si no, uso la idea original del autor del thread con 2 placas conectadas entre si con cables (lo que podría atraer interferencias sonoras si no elijo bien los cables, no?)

2: como dije antes, yo pienso usar este prototitpo en un automóvil, así que sabiendo que las baterías de auto son de 12v y tienen un promedio de 70 a 90 amperios, tengo que filtrar algo o puedo conectar el circuito directamente al positivo y negativo de la batería?

3: qué parlantes de auto me recomiendan para este proyecto?

4: qué cables tengo que usar para conectar los parlantes al amplificador?

y 5: mi idea es conectar un autoestéreo común al amplificador, necesita algún filtrado o puedo conectarlo directamente?

una vez más, muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## 15584104

tengo un transformador de 12V 3A... me sirve?
gracias


----------



## FBustos

Hola a todos.

Yo necesitaba solo un pre y arme el lm741, la cosa es que los presets de ganancia no me funcionan y me suena mas fuerte el mp3 conectado directamente a la radio que pasandolo por el pre (aunque con pre se definen mejor las frecuencias bajas.

Nota: en la casa de electronica no tenian LM741 asi que le puse unos UA741 que son lo mismo al parecer.

alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## leop4

yo hice ese pre y anda muy bien lo que si le tienes que colocar un 7812 en la entrada de los 12V porque si lo provas con fuente de pc anda pero si lo probas con un transformador de 12V que despues de rectificarlo son 15V se te quema una señal. con el 7812 que tira lo justo osea 13V no pasa nada, y si los presets si funcan yo los tuve que poner al mango porque el amplificador que tengo que es un 2030 le faltaba un poquito de potencia y entonces por eso los puse al maximo.


----------



## FBustos

Lo conecte a la bateria del auto.
La ganancia me tiene metido que no me funcione, será por que he puesto potenciometros lineales en vez de logaritmicos?

gracias


----------



## 15584104

tengo un transformador de 12V 3A... me sirve para armar el amplificador con el TDA7677?
Gracias


----------



## Ferny

Sí te sirve, igual no para sacarle toda la potencia posible, pero sí para que funciona a bastante potencia


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! el que arme la placa hecha por mi que comente como le fue! saludos


----------



## 15584104

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Sí te sirve, igual no para sacarle toda la potencia posible, pero sí para que funciona a bastante potencia



ok, cuanto potencia tiene en total este circuito con el pre?


----------



## torkemada

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! el que arme la placa hecha por mi que comente como le fue! saludos



yo quisiera hacerla, pero no puedo arriesgarme a que me salga mal, ando muy corto de dinero, entonces necesito tener plena seguridad de que funciona antes de hacerla, ah y otra consulta, qué potenciómetros usa?

saludos


----------



## mauricioh

HOla! usa los mismos que el circuito original! son de 50K. saludos yo creo q lo voy a armar apenas lo termine les comunico el resultado! saludos


----------



## torkemada

le olvidé de preguntarte, ahora que sé que son de 50k los potes, de qué tipo son?

saludos


----------



## santiago61

son lineales los potencipometros el de volumen puedes optar por logaritmico.saludos


----------



## torkemada

muchas gracias 

saludos


----------



## German Volpe

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
> Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> El amplificador posee una muy linda potencia y calidad de audio, conectado a la salida de parlantes de una pc *(con la cual no hace falta el pre)* y moviendo un par de 6x9, la potencia sobra como para despertar a los vecinos    y con una calidad de sonido bastante buena.
> 
> Utilizando un reproductor de mp3, la potencia disminuye (aunq sigue siendo bastante interesante) pero como lo voy a utilizar en un jeep, necesitaba sacarle el máximo posible al 7377, por lo tanto armé el pre con el 1524.
> EL 1524 dispone de control de volumen, graves, agudos y balance y cumple muy bien su función. Gracias a él, se logra aumentar bastante la potencia utilizando el mp3.
> 
> Al PCB del pre, me lo pasó Fernando "jfrowies" (no tengo más datos de él) a quien le agradesco mucho. Está realizado en Express PCB.
> El PCB del 7377 lo hice en PCB Wizard.
> 
> Saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> *EDIT1:* vuelvo a editar el preamplificador con TDA1524 "pre nuevo TDA1524.rar", la ventaja q tiene ahora es q los potenciómetros pueden colocarse directamente sobre la placa lo cual es bastante importante sobre todo si se tiene poco espacio y te ahorrás los cables de los potes. También le coloqué las figuras de los componentes faltantes para evitar confusiones con los puentes, cambié la ubicación de la alimentación y coloqué pads de gnd en las entradas y salidas para poder usar terminales tanto en estas como en la alimentación y además, cable mallado para las señales. Ah y eliminé un puente bastante crítico, el de gnd.
> 
> *EDIT2:* Dejo un preamplificador estéreo con LM741, o algún reemplazo como el TL081 (no se cual será el mejor), tiene solo control de volumen, asi q es más práctico y muy barato, funciona 10 puntos.
> Tiene control de ganancia también para cada canal mediante presets, para calibrarlo no se si hay un método específico, lo q hago yo es subir el volumen al máximo y subir la ganancia hasta q distorcione el sonido, en ese punto estará calibrado.
> 
> Una foto de la placa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*







hola mnicolau me podrias pasar el esquema del amplificador porque lo voy a hacer en plaqueta de islas no lo voy a armar en pcb porq no tengo ni la mas palida idea jaajj. gracias


----------



## viktor_284

hola les cuento que ahora todo salio bien, estoy conforme con la potencia que tiene, lo que si aca no consigo el tda1524 y el lm1036 no tienen stock. tengo que esperar o armar el pre con 741. muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola mnicolau me podrias pasar el esquema del amplificador porque lo voy a hacer en plaqueta de islas no lo voy a armar en pcb porq no tengo ni la mas palida idea jaajj. gracias



Hola voldemot, el esquema del amplificador lo saqué del datasheet del integrado. Está en la página 4, es el "double bridge".

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mnicolau me podrias pasar el esquema del amplificador porque lo voy a hacer en plaqueta de islas no lo voy a armar en pcb porq no tengo ni la mas palida idea jaajj. gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola voldemot, el esquema del amplificador lo saqué del datasheet del integrado. Está en la página 4, es el "double bridge".
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



a listo no estaba seguro muchas gracias


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> voldemot dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola mnicolau me podrias pasar el esquema del amplificador porque lo voy a hacer en plaqueta de islas no lo voy a armar en pcb porq no tengo ni la mas palida idea jaajj. gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola voldemot, el esquema del amplificador lo saqué del datasheet del integrado. Está en la página 4, es el "double bridge".
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


mnicolau: en la lista de materiales del pre pusiste una sola resistencia de 4,7K, pero en el pcb tuyo hay 
dos resistencias con ese valor... la pongo igual a la R?
y otr preg, en la lista de materiales del pre, dice esto:
TDA1524A
1 Cap elec 100uF x25V
2 Cap elec 2.2uF x25V
2 Cap elec 4.7uF x25V
4 Cap 100nF
2 Cap 56nF
2 Cap 15nF
1 Cap 220nF
2 Resistencias 220 Ohm - 1/4 watt
1 Res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
4 Potenciómetros 50 kohm

a los capacitores que no dicen elec(electrolitico) yo los compre de poliester, esta bien?
gracias


----------



## German Volpe

una ultima pregunta mnicolau en el datashet aparece el pin 10 que dice "diagnostics" a ese no conecto nada no? y otra cosa en el circuito dice st-by es para el led de encendido no?


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau: en la lista de materiales del pre pusiste una sola resistencia de 4,7K, pero en el pcb tuyo hay
> dos resistencias con ese valor... la pongo igual a la R?
> y otr preg, en la lista de materiales del pre, dice esto:
> TDA1524A
> 1 Cap elec 100uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 2.2uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 4.7uF x25V
> 4 Cap 100nF
> 2 Cap 56nF
> 2 Cap 15nF
> 1 Cap 220nF
> 2 Resistencias 220 Ohm - 1/4 watt
> 1 Res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
> 4 Potenciómetros 50 kohm
> 
> a los capacitores que no dicen elec(electrolitico) yo los compre de poliester, esta bien?
> gracias



Hola 15584104, si falta una resistencia de 4.7k en esa lista de materiales ya que hay 2 en el circuito. 
Los capacitores están bien de poliester, no vas a tener problema.

Voldemot, el pin 10 no va a nada y la parte de "st-by" es para poner el circuito en stand by, conectando esa terminal a +V, el amplificador enciende. Mientras esté desconectada esa terminal, el circuito va a estar apagado, mejor dicho, en stand-by. A esto lo aprovechás para conectar el led de encendido ahí.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

gracias


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnicolau: en la lista de materiales del pre pusiste una sola resistencia de 4,7K, pero en el pcb tuyo hay
> dos resistencias con ese valor... la pongo igual a la R?
> y otr preg, en la lista de materiales del pre, dice esto:
> TDA1524A
> 1 Cap elec 100uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 2.2uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 4.7uF x25V
> 4 Cap 100nF
> 2 Cap 56nF
> 2 Cap 15nF
> 1 Cap 220nF
> 2 Resistencias 220 Ohm - 1/4 watt
> 1 Res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
> 4 Potenciómetros 50 kohm
> 
> a los capacitores que no dicen elec(electrolitico) yo los compre de poliester, esta bien?
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola 15584104, si falta una resistencia de 4.7k en esa lista de materiales ya que hay 2 en el circuito.
> Los capacitores están bien de poliester, no vas a tener problema.
> 
> Voldemot, el pin 10 no va a nada y la parte de "st-by" es para poner el circuito en stand by, conectando esa terminal a +V, el amplificador enciende. Mientras esté desconectada esa terminal, el circuito va a estar apagado, mejor dicho, en stand-by. A esto lo aprovechás para conectar el led de encendido ahí.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


disculpa, otra pregunta, cuantos W tiene este amplificador?
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> disculpa, otra pregunta, cuantos W tiene este amplificador?
> gracias



Unos 2 x 15 [W] aprox con baja THD, de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación. Lo óptimo son unos 16[V].

Saludos


----------



## leop4

no yo medi con el ociloscopio y tira 2x10WRMS posta sin distorcion, y 15W con distorcion algo minima pero hay un poco.


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> no yo medi con el ociloscopio y tira 2x10WRMS posta sin distorcion, y 15W con distorcion algo minima pero hay un poco.



Con qué tensión de alimentación? Qué señal de entrada usaste?


----------



## leop4

de eso no se nada porque el ociloscopio es de mi tio y ni idea de como se prende ni se usa, el me paso los datos y lo unico que me intereso fue que tiene una muy buena señal de frecuencia o algo asi, porque lo midio con un frecuenciometro o algo por el estilo. queseyo jajaja, el amplificador anda con 12V 3A que rectificados son creo que 14 o 15V lo justo que dijiste vos hay arriba jeje.


----------



## German Volpe

ccc


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disculpa, otra pregunta, cuantos W tiene este amplificador?
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unos 2 x 15 [W] aprox con baja THD, de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación. Lo óptimo son unos 16[V].
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


el capacitor del conversor de ca a cc, aparte del de 4.700uF x 25V, el otro cap, de que material tiene que ser:
electrolitico, o de poliester?, cuantos V?


y el capacitor del amplificador (el que adjunto) tiene que ser ceramico no? marcado como"104" porque me armaron un despelote cuando lo fui a comprar, me dijeron que no tenian nose, asique para aclararlo

Gracias y perdona mi ignorancia, soy principiante y es mi primer amplificador q armo


y tmb necesito la conexion de  una entrada conectada a un plug de 3.5


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, hace tiempo arme este circuito.... y lo conecte a una fuente de PC....... Ahora mi coche volvio a nacer, este TDA me dio un buen sonido... ahora quiero armarlo para ponerselo al carro... Mi pregunta... se puede conectar directamente a la bateria del carro? el tda1524 (creo, el que se usa de preamplificador) es a 12v.... pero creo que la bateria da más de 12v....  bueno espero que me digan que fussible usar para protegerlo, y tambien si no hay que modificar nada, basados en el PDF que subio mauricio con pre+amplificador  (post 775). Mil gracias


----------



## santiago

la mayoria de los tda de audio tienen una histeresis de trabajo entre los 8 y 18v osea que conectado al auto 0 problemas

saludos


----------



## santiago61

podrias ponerle un lm7809 en la alimentacion del tda1524, yo realize el de esta pagina http://ar.geocities.com/hugerar/amplificador.htm y funciono y la etapa con el 7377 es el de la primera pagina y lo tengo  a 12v para coche, te muestro unas imagenes de lo que monte estos dias este estuvo pensado para el coche por lo que no tiene fuente el pre con el lm1524 es el que esta en el enlace que te pase asi que funciona correctamente. el fusible que le puse es de 4A.

saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola, esta muy bonito tu ensamble.... pero yo vivo en en Celaya(Mexico) y por lo menos en esta ciudad la delincuencia esta muy alta.... si no tienes una buena alarma y buenas cerraduras se vuelan tu estereo... así que tengo pensado instalarlo en la portadocumentos (para que no este a la vista) y solo sacar un plug 3.5 cerca de la palanca de velocidades... así que tu diesño esta muy mono pero algo grande... 
Además, dices que usas un lm7812, y en la web usan un 7809 ¿Es lo mismo?...
de igual forma gracias a los dos.
Otra cosa santiago, donde tienes las entradas RCA's es una placa negra de plastico y tambien las entradas tipo banana, así como el porta fusible, ¿las venden ya hechas? o tu las montaste cada parte por separado?
Pabel


----------



## santiago61

perdon es un lm 7809, jaja me equivoque,la placa negra es un pedazo de plastico de la tapa una carcaza de television jaja, compre cada cosa por separado y empeze a ubicarlo en la palca negra que tu dices. es cuestion de gustos, y de diseño lo que si tuve en cuenta que las entradas rca esten lo mas lejos posible de la entrada de alimentacion, por el tema de los ruidos que se pueden filtrar, es una lastima que no puedas poner cosas a coche que ya te lo roban, yo soy de argentina y tambien no somos ajenos a esa situacion de delincuencia,es una pena que la sociedad este tan dada vuelta... lo que si es que voy a  tener que esconder bien este bichito que hize por ese mismo tema.

 saludos


----------



## belpmx

A ver si entendi.... deberia de quedar algo como esto.... claro esta suponiendo que el amarillo, verde, y nego son cables y no hacen contacto en las intersecciones..


----------



## matiasdj87

LM7812 = 12 V
LM7809 = 9V

no es lo mismo.. este integrado creo que funciona con 12 :S


----------



## belpmx

Así es tienes la razón, según el datashet....


----------



## 15584104

el capacitor de 100uF del conversor de CA-CC de q tiene q ser?
poliester, ceramico o electrolitico? que voltaje?


----------



## Ferny

Son 100nF, en el dibujo parece que está mal... Ponlo de poliester.
Saludos


----------



## 15584104

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Son 100nF, en el dibujo parece que está mal... Ponlo de poliester.
> Saludos



estas seguro que son 100nF? es este...


----------



## Ferny

Sí, a ese me refería. El de 4700uF te elimina el rizado y el de 100nF te elimina el ruido de alta frecuencia...


----------



## mnicolau

Si, es de 100[nF] y si conseguís de poliester, mejor. No había notado el error, ahora lo arreglo.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Si, es de 100[nF] y si conseguís de poliester, mejor. No había notado el error, ahora lo arreglo.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por lo anterior
pero, hay que usar cable mallado para la entrada y para la salida? o solo para la entrada?
gracias


----------



## 15584104

otra pregunta(soy principiante ops: ):
aca en mi ciudad consigo solamente un transformador 12V 3A, pero mirando este posteo encontre que 
"mauricioh" decia esto: 

Hola! termine una placa del amplificador y funciona tiene muy buenos bajos! Ahora estoy armando la otra pero me van a faltar los diodos! je! Les dejo unas fotos de el amplificador terminado! Yo al amplificador lo alimento con una fuente de 12V 3A *y cuando subo el volumen a un cuarto o un poquito mas el led quiere prender...parpadea como un vumetro... *por que? Creo que me habian dicho que era por que le faltaba mas alimentacion osea mas A de los que le estoy alimentando.... puede ser? saludos

seguramente que a mi me suceda lo mismo, que tengo que hacer? o que puedo hacer?
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Se refería al TDA1562, no al 7377. Con ese transformador te va a andar bien.
Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Se refería al TDA1562, no al 7377. Con ese transformador te va a andar bien.
> Saludos



uu me puse contentoo.. ya lo estoy por terminar...me falta el transformador, los woofers y los tweeters y listo,
tengo armado el pre, el amplificador, y el conversor de CA-CC,    la verda que todo esto es muy bueno, y  barato, esta muy bien explicado...asiq gracias a todos los que me fueron guiando y ayudando


----------



## lalex

ya lo arme, y funciono de 10... lo q me falta probar es el pre, pero ya lo tengo armado tmb,, sacando cuentas mas o menos se gastan 10 o 15 dolares en armar este amplificador


despues paso las fotos....



Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

El último que armé hace un par de semanas me costó 24$ completo incluida una placa de 10x10 [cm] y un cooler, serían unos 7 U$S. De disipador un trozo de aluminio de 3[mm] de espesor.

15584104, empezá probando el amplificador sólo, sin el pre, después se lo agregás.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> El último que armé hace un par de semanas me costó 24$ completo incluida una placa de 10x10 [cm] y un cooler, serían unos 7 U$S. De disipador un trozo de aluminio de 3[mm] de espesor.
> 
> 15584104, empezá probando el amplificador sólo, sin el pre, después se lo agregás.
> 
> Saludos



bueno, necesito cable mallado para la entrada y la salida, o solo para la entrada?
si podes,sino no te hagas problema, me podes dibujar como conecto un plug 3.5 aca:
(creo que se como hacer, pero por las dudas)...[post 1]

y otra preg: asi va conectado el transformador al conversor?
[post 2]
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> bueno, necesito cable mallado para la entrada y la salida, o solo para la entrada?
> si podes,sino no te hagas problema, me podes dibujar como conecto un plug 3.5 aca:
> (creo que se como hacer, pero por las dudas)...[post 1]
> 
> y otra preg: asi va conectado el transformador al conversor?
> [post 2]
> gracias



El cable mallado se usa para todas la señal de audio (entrada del pre y del amplificador) para la salida hacia los parlantes, usá cable paralelo común.
Respecto al plug 3.5, las mallas de ambos canales se unen formando la Gnd de la señal y los cables internos forman el "positivo" de cada canal, izquierdo y derecho.
La conexión del transformador al conversor es indistinta, acordate que ahí la tensión es alterna, asi que no tenés un positivo y negativo. Justamente lo que hace el conversor es pasar de alterna a continua.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Hola comunidad de nuevo, bueno hoy estuvo a prueba mi amplificador con el tda7377,ya probandolo en mi camioneta la verdad, por la relacion de precio es un muy buen amplificador, animense a armarlo que no se van a arrepentir,si es que busquen algo sencillo,barato, especialmente para los novatos como yo, la verdad estoy satisfecho de mi primer montaje, y espero seguir ahora con algo de watts para mi woofer....les dejo el video del amplificador en la camioneta.les cuento que los parlantes de 6"que estan en la puerta estan conectados a la salida de potencia del estereo y los triaxiales a al tda7377,solo se puede ver un solo 6x9 el otro no lo saque de atras del asiento   .saludos


YouTube - amplificador tda 7377 con vumetro + leds audiorritmicos en parlantes.. made in casa jeje


----------



## otto

Muy bueno santiago61, y muy buenos comentarios y ayudas muchachos, les comento, yo estoy por hacer ( ya compre los componentes) el preamplificador con el TDA1524, el amplificador con tda2050 ( estereo ) y ecualizador (estereo), para mover dos parlantitos de 6x9pulgadas, 
y les queria preguntar, yo conecto los parlantes a un amplificador de 10 y no me mueve los medios y los graves, nose si es falta de potencia, o estan jodidos los capacitores en la entrada de los medios y tweter, le probe directo la señal sobre las medios y graves y andan bien, jodidos no estan, pero cuando los pruebo por la entrada de conexion no se mueven y solo se mueve el de agudos, nose si me explico bien, ah me pasa lo0 mismo con los dos parlantes, no puede ser q esten jodidos todos los capacitores, mucha coincidencia, nose q hacer, tiene q ver con la frecuancia no? 
saludos Otto.


----------



## maxep

suenan lindo lso 6x9 en caja. te felicito


----------



## arubaro22

hola a todos, les comento que hace dos años me hice un amplificador con el TDA7377 para proyecto y la verdad que anda re bien. lo probe con un caliente de 12" 400w (liviano) y un acoustic de 10" 200w (liviano) y los mueve bien, la verdad que lo recomiendo.
saludos.


----------



## zap

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> Hola comunidad de nuevo, bueno hoy estuvo a prueba mi amplificador con el tda7377,ya probandolo en mi camioneta la verdad, por la relacion de precio es un muy buen amplificador, animense a armarlo que no se van a arrepentir,si es que busquen algo sencillo,barato, especialmente para los novatos como yo, la verdad estoy satisfecho de mi primer montaje, y espero seguir ahora con algo de watts para mi woofer....les dejo el video del amplificador en la camioneta.les cuento que los parlantes de 6"que estan en la puerta estan conectados a la salida de potencia del estereo y los triaxiales a al tda7377,solo se puede ver un solo 6x9 el otro no lo saque de atras del asiento   .saludos
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKzO3IRg7RI



muy bueno te quedo santiago 61 te hago una pregunta no tuviste problemas con el pre porque a los potes le pusiste cables y eso genera ruido queseyo y ademas no le tuviste que poner el pre ese con lm358 a los vumetros porque Ferny dijo que no se movian muy bien jeje.


----------



## santiago61

no la verdad no tiene ruido,si lo tiene es muy poco casi imperceptible,lo que si tengo un poco de ruido pero con la alimentacion, es decir por el sistema electrico demi camioneta,pero ya estariamos hablando de otra cosa,te cuento que lo probe con el estereo, pero alimentado con una  fuentes de pc y 0 ruidos, lo que me molesta es cuando loc coecto a la bateria del coche cuando el motor esta en marcha, pero como te decia eso es ajeno al amplificador, eso depende del sistema electrico de mi camioneta, por lo que estoy armando un filtro, que vi por alli aver que resultados obtengo, por lo que es ruidos en la señal de audio o del  esterero nada, los vumetros andan bien si lo tenes que poner a un 50% y un poquito mas para que se visulizen casi 6 leds, ahora si esta bajo el sonido no los mueve, probe variando con el preset hasta q el vumetro se mueva a lo mas minimo del volumen del amplificador y bueno logre masomenos lo que queria,pero para mi aceptable ya que prefiero que se luzca cuando este a media maquina o un poco mas jeje, quiza si pones un pre para los vumetros te va a andar bien, vi un esquema bastante sencillo por ahi para tal fin, es cuestion de gustos...saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno, necesito cable mallado para la entrada y la salida, o solo para la entrada?
> si podes,sino no te hagas problema, me podes dibujar como conecto un plug 3.5 aca:
> (creo que se como hacer, pero por las dudas)...[post 1]
> 
> y otra preg: asi va conectado el transformador al conversor?
> [post 2]
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El cable mallado se usa para todas la señal de audio (entrada del pre y del amplificador) para la salida hacia los parlantes, usá cable paralelo común.
> Respecto al plug 3.5, las mallas de ambos canales se unen formando la Gnd de la señal y los cables internos forman el "positivo" de cada canal, izquierdo y derecho.
> La conexión del transformador al conversor es indistinta, acordate que ahí la tensión es alterna, asi que no tenés un positivo y negativo. Justamente lo que hace el conversor es pasar de alterna a continua.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



entonces no varia si la entrada es conectada de un forma u otra? y la salida va a seguir siendo siempre la misma, es asi?
saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola, según yo solo es en la entrada, ya que en la salida manejas un maximo de 20W y si es un cable mallado... puede que no soporte apropiadamente esos 20W, y en cambio en la entrada solo son miliwatts de entrda,,, es mi humilde opinión pero no me creas del todo ya que no se casi nada de electronoca


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos.... les quiero hacer una pregunta ya que estube mirando el foro de punta a punta y no encuentro algo que necesito.,,,,, tengo un transformador es 36+36 pero no se de que amperaje, lo que si es bastante pesado, como puedo averiguarlo? yt otra cosa tienen algun amplificador para hacer con ese voltaje?

gracias y estoy a la espera de la respuesta.


----------



## belpmx

Al menos el TDA7377 es de uso para automoviles así que nada que ver, además esa es una fuente simetrica... animate a armar este amplificador es muy bueno si te fijas en la realción sonido precio es genial, te lo recomiendo.
Saludos


----------



## sebas86

Si por eso, no estoy hablando del TDA 7377, es para armar otro amplificador con esa fuente, pero como lo encontre y no se de que amperaje es pregunto como puedo averiguarlo? ya me arme el TDA 7377 suena bien, pero si queres algo realmente bueno anda por un STK, que realmente andan muy bien, yo me arme uno de 45+45 W y suena q da calambre, podes hacer una fiesta con ese amplificador.

Bueno espero sus respuestas gracias.


----------



## leop4

hola sebas yo para mi pieza osea cuarto me e hecho un amplificador de 100WRMS en 8 ohms con dos parlantes de 10" y suena recontra bien a este mismo le puse un transformador de 36+36 6A y asi alimento las dos placas pero igual te sirve muy bien este transformador para este amplificador, porque 1 es facil de hacer. 2 tiene muy buena potencia y 3 la calidad de audio es exalente. aca te dejo toda la información mas un videito mio de como quedo jej otra cosa el pcb del word esta listo para imprimir lo imprimis y sale en tamaño original. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7474.html 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13096.html
de aca vajas los archivos   y aca el video mio 
YouTube - Projecto Ampli 100W Terminado     saludos.


----------



## 15584104

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, asique aca les posteo, lo unico que no estoy seguro

*De estar equivocado por favor corregir porque soy principiante, y esta es una duda que me quedo, y yo creo que es asi, pero bueno...*


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, asique aca les posteo, lo unico que no estoy seguro
> 
> *De estar equivocado por favor corregir porque soy principiante, y esta es una duda que me quedo, y yo creo que es asi, pero bueno...*



Tanto la entrada como la salida *del transformador*, es corriente alterna.
Así que en "Entrada" coloca los cables como más te guste, no hay polaridad ahí.


----------



## lalex

chee.. no me pasarian el .pcb del 7377, y si tienen, tambien el del 1524..



Gracias de antemano


----------



## 15584104

lalex dijo:
			
		

> chee.. no me pasarian el .pcb del 7377, y si tienen, tambien el del 1524..
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano



PCB 7377 (post 1)
PCS 1524 (post 2)


----------



## lalex

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola gente hace rato rato no entro perdon mochito aca te dejo 2 esquemas de ecualizadores 1 de 5 y el mismo pero en 10 el de 5 anda el de diez no se porque no lo arme todavia ojo esto la arme segun la hoja de datos del ka2223 si alguien lo puede mejorar se agradece(lo hice de corajudo nomas jajaja)yo ya arme 2 con el tda 7377 y andan de diez el pre nunca lo hice andar pero me sirvio para otras cosas aaaa me olvidaba estos ecus son monos para stereo se hacen dos iguales uno para cada canal yo le puse potes stereo para achicar espacios,,, espero criticas




con respecto a estos 2 ecualizadores de la pag 23, los potenciometro.. de q valor son ?


em.. aca les dejo las reformas q le hice



aa y tmb, si es posible.. me dicen la frecuencia de cada banda?


Saludos!


----------



## lalex

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chee.. no me pasarian el .pcb del 7377, y si tienen, tambien el del 1524..
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCB 7377 (post 1)
> PCS 1524 (post 2)
Hacer clic para expandir...



ai me lo estas pasando .pdf,, yo lo qisiera .pcb 



Gracias =


----------



## leop4

el de 10 bandas lo hice y no me funco, el de 5 si pero nose que clase de modificaciones le hiciste lo unico que vi que le pusiste borneras y potes nada mas pero igual quedo bien. cambiando de  tema miren lo que encontre http://diypage.ovh.org/index11.html lo saque de esta pagina que tiene de todo aca esta http://diypage.ovh.org/ hay uno ahy que me intereso el TDA7375 de 25+25 deve ser como el 7370 o 7374 que son todos hermanos del tda7377 y lo estube viendo y me intereso pero no pude ver el pcb ya que se habre con protel y intente descargarlo toda la noche ayer y no pude y entonces decidi editarlo con el photoshop pintarles las pistas en negro y sacar todos los componentes no quedo re bien pero para hacer y ver si anda alcansa aca abajo dejo el archivo pcb en el word esta listo para imprimir cualquier cosa ya saben donde encontrarme. lo que si en el diagrama no tiene bien identificado los componentes van a tener que guiarse por el datashet jeje nos vemos.


----------



## 15584104

hola, una preguntita:
Yo para el conversor CA-CC compre 4 diodos de 6 amperes... esta bien? me van a servir?


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> hola, una preguntita:
> Yo para el conversor CA-CC compre 4 diodos de 6 amperes... esta bien? me van a servir?



Si, van perfectos y sobrados. 

Lleva 88 páginas el post ya, dió para hablar el 7377 eh...

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola, una preguntita:
> Yo para el conversor CA-CC compre 4 diodos de 6 amperes... esta bien? me van a servir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, van perfectos y sobrados.
> 
> Lleva 88 páginas el post ya, dió para hablar el 7377 eh...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


la verdad, si ... jajajajaj
gracias por la respuesta

y como se llaman esos "ganchitos" que le pusiste arriba del gabinete para la salida de audio?
yo para comprarlos (;


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> la verdad, si ... jajajajaj
> gracias por la respuesta
> 
> y como se llaman esos "ganchitos" que le pusiste arriba del gabinete para la salida de audio?
> yo para comprarlos (;



mm yo lo pido como borneras para parlantes y me entienden.. jajaj ni idea cual será el nombre pero pedilo así y le explicás cuales son.


----------



## rebomiito

que nombre tan especifico jeje! creo que era lo ue me faltaba pero siempre me olvidaba de preguntar


----------



## 15584104

ok gracias..espero que NO te moleste mas... jajaj ... falta los parlantes y transformador .. pero no hay plata
jajaja...esto del euro del dolar y eso ...me pone nervioso
saludos y gracias


----------



## zap

estuve comparando los datashet de los inegrados tda7370, 7374, 7375 y 7377 y la verdad mucha diferencia no hay, los 4 tienen la misma potencia con la misma distrocion. lo unico que cambia es en el 7376 es que lleva un poco mas de componentes nada mas pero lo voy a hacer haver que tipo de diferencia hay vos que opinas nico?


----------



## lalex

nadie tiene los .pcb de estos circuitos?


----------



## leop4

de que circuitos hablas?


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> de que circuitos hablas?




del Tda7377 y del pre TDA1524


pero lo qiero .pcb, no .jpg, ni .pdf



saludos!


----------



## sebas86

Gracias Leop4, muy bueno te quedo, la verdad parece comprado de lo prolijo que quedo, yo me hice un amplificador con el STK 4172 y yo le puse el 4182 ( ese me lo pasastes vos tambien el de construya su rokcola te acordas?) y anda de 10 suena muy fuerte, y me compre un gabinete con un vumetro quedo re lindo, prometo subir fotos ( no subo ahora por q no tengo la camara) ahora lo que te queria preguntar es que si me conviene armar ese que vos me decis o el que adjunto? cual sonaria mejor y mas fuerte? es tambien con un stk y funcionaria tambien con la fuente que tengo....por eso te pregunto cual me conviene mas.....

bueno gracias y espero tu respuesta.

fijate que en el pdf que adjunto esta aparte de los datos de los componentes que lleva el amplificador, tambien muestra una plaqueta.... cuanto puede consumir en corriente ese amplificador?


----------



## 15584104

buenas..
preguntas:
Esta bien como conecte el plug? de no ser asi, por favor dibujarlo porque me muero de infeliz..
otra preg: la malla del cable va al negativo,no ?
gracias


----------



## sebas86

15584104 esta bien como conectas todo, acordate siempre de poner todas las masas a masa en un mismo punto asi no tenes ruido en el sonido,

suerte.


----------



## lalex

ya hice, el .pcb del TDA154...

no lo revise bien bien..


bueno si alguien, encuentra algun error avisenme


----------



## lalex

aca ta el mismo circuito, pero en jpg


-aa,, me olvide de cambiarle el valor de las resistencias,, son 2 de 200ohm y una de 10k


aca les dejo el esquema del circuito







saludos


----------



## viktor_284

pregunto este pre me puede servir o no por el tema de que es 12+ y 12-
es con tl072 o tl082


----------



## lalex

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> pregunto este pre me puede servir o no por el tema de que es 12+ y 12-
> es con tl072 o tl082




creo q el tl062, no necesita fuente partida... fijate..


de ultima usa el pre q esta en el primer post, con el lm741


----------



## viktor_284

encontre este tl062. digan por favor que les parece este que encontre.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> encontre este tl062. digan por favor que les parece este que encontre.



Hola viktor, ese pre es mono, si querés uno de ese estilo y estéreo que funciona muy bien, armate este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html

PD: se alimentan con tensión simétrica, lo cual no es problema si lo alimentás con una fuente de pc o con un transformador, se pueden conseguir las tensiones necesarias. Usándolo en un vehículo es el problema, ya que se vuelve más complejo.

Lalex, ojo con ese circuito, tiene un "bass boost" que satura demasiado los graves. Comparalo con el circuito del datasheet para que veas los cambios que hay.

Saludos


----------



## viktor_284

mnicolau te pregunto que pasaria si hago el tl082 y lo alimento con 12+ y masa. es para usar con el auto y como ya tengo varios tl082.


----------



## leop4

que bueno viktor_284 tenes una gran velocidad para hacer pcbs. tenes el de las pistas en negro para hacerlo? porque yo yambien lo necesito para el auto y quiero que sea de gran calidad jajaj.


----------



## mnicolau

Si quieren usar en el auto ese tipo de circuitos alimentados con tensión simétrica, se pueden armar esta fuente conmutada simple, especial para esos propósitos.

http://sound.westhost.com/project69.htm

Saludos


----------



## lalex

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau te pregunto que pasaria si hago el tl082 y lo alimento con 12+ y masa. es para usar con el auto y como ya tengo varios tl082.




tendrias q usar una fuente dobladora osea,, q te paso de 0+12------>> a 6+0+6..


fijate, que esta el circuito en este foro.. buscalo como " fuente dobladora"


aaaa,, y con respecto aaa,,



			
				viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau te pregunto que pasaria?




creo q solo te amplifica la señal positiva, y la señal negativa te la recorta,,


----------



## sebas86

Leop4 te escribi algo en la pagina 89 arriba de todo, por favor leelo asi me respondes....


saludos...


----------



## 15584104

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> buenas..
> preguntas:
> Esta bien como conecte el plug? de no ser asi, por favor dibujarlo porque me muero de infeliz..
> otra preg: la malla del cable va al negativo,no ?
> gracias






			
				sebas86 dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 esta bien como conectas todo, acordate siempre de poner todas las masas a masa en un mismo punto asi no tenes ruido en el sonido,
> 
> suerte.




ok gracias.. y la malla del cable va a tierra.no?


----------



## 15584104

el dibujo no tiene nada que ver, se subio porque cite... :S


----------



## leop4

hoooooo perdoname sebas me intereso mucho lo de la fuente conmutada jaja eeeeee
ese integrado esta 93$ aca en argentina y no te comvendria auque si es mas potente yo me hice las dos etapas con 60$ mas el transformador 100$ = 160$ y despues el pre y potes y bueno esas cositas que le fatarian sin olvidar un buen gabinete, pero te paso un truquito si necesitas 25W o 25+25 por cada etapa alimentalo con un transformador de 20+20V 4A si necesitas 50+50V 25+25 5A y si necesitas 100+100WRMS que es como lo tengo yo ahora usa uno de 36+36V 6A. 1er paso el datashet del integrado esta bueno pero vos tenes que escuchar el sonido a transistores no te convence asta que haces uno y te das cuenta que los integrados sea el mejor del mundo con distorcion de 0.00000 no son efectivos ya que el sonido es seco y muy ruidoso ami nunca me gustaron los stk o los tda pero si es para un par de 6x9 o 6" te convence pero si vos lo queres para uno de 10 o 12" te conviene  el que yo hice aseme caso hace este que te ahorras mas plata y va a tener una buen potencia y calidad. 2do paso ponele poneleeee que se rompa algun dia lo primero que pensas es que fue el integrado y ami no me da y creo que avos tampoco para desoldar 18 pines sin que se junte ninguno entre si, asi que esa es la razon por la cual no te combiene. 3er paso este amplificador si se te rompe le cambias los transistores y  listo, a mi se me rompio muchas veces pero por macanas que me mande yo, como juntar el positivo del parlante y a veces se quema una resistencia, un transistor o los transistores complementarios de salida, no se te pueden quemar mas de 2 o 3 cosas y siempre lo repare. es mas este que termine lo repare como 3 veces y aguanto entonces es asta el dia de hoy que todavia esta tirando jajajaja espero te haya servido mi comentario y perdon si hay alguna falta no se mucho de lengua y casi siempre me saco 4 o 5 chau ajjaaj.


----------



## leop4

hola a todos pera no hacer un post nuevo decidi dejar un par de mensajes aca para que me digan si este circuito esta bien, es el SG3525, este circuito permite utilizar este preamplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html en el auto la idea es utilazar el pre con tl072 y el tda7377 y asi mejorar mucho mas la calidad de sonido. pero que pasa el tl072 es a fuente simetrica y con el circuito que me paso mnicolau pude hacer el pcb y el me ayudo bastante jejej. solo que tengo un par de dudas en la entrada de 12V hay un bobinado, no si si es un bobinado comun o de ferrita de polvo o algo asi quisiera saber si es como esta en el paint ¿asi es como lo tengo que poner? y en la salida nose si va un transformador comun tipo EI o uno comun de polvo de ferrita como lo de las fuentes de pc. gracias si me pueden dar una mano quisas les sirva a ustedes tambien el pcb esta 100% testeado y modificado mas de 100 veces no tiene ninguna falla ajaj bueno si me pueden ayudar o avos mnicolau que ya me ayudaste u 80% ajaj  bueno chau.


----------



## sebas86

Gracias Leop4 sos un groso, ya fui y compre todo..... te queria hacer una pregunta mas.....
que recomendacion me das sobre este amplificador? osea yo lei que para que no se te quemen los 2n3055 le ponias otro a cada uno en paralelo, por que aguantan 60 volts, pero los que compre yo aguantan 80 volts es necesario ponerle otro en paralelo? por el precio no te preocupes me salieron $3,3 cada uno y son Toshiba originales.
Y otra cosa....sobre el disipador yo tengo, viste los marcos de ventanas o de carteles publicitarios esos que estan en los negocios que todo el borde son de aluminio puro....bueno una vuelta (yo vivo en San Miguel) estaban arreglando el bloukbaster (la casa de peliculas), y estaban tirando unos marcos de aluminio y le pedi si no me daban uno y me dieron uno de las siguientes medidas, largo 38cm, ancho 3.5cm y de espesor 2mm, y tiene toda una vuelta que es donde agarra el cartel mi pregunta es si servira o compro uno mas grande?

bueno espero tu respuesta y muchas gracias.


----------



## leop4

si ese va bien siempre y cuando no subas mucho el volumen porque si es muy chico calientan un poco pero si es grando no pasa nada igual un cooler de 8x8cm no esta de mas por si llega a pasar algo. y con respecto a los transistores naaaaa orijinales es imposible animate a desarmar uno de esos aver que encontras adentro pero no caigas en la misma trampa que yo, lo de los transisteres en paralelo no te agas problema ya que 36+36 rectificados son 45+45 no llega nunca a60+60 eso es imposible ponele dos transistores por cada etapa, que te va a andar fenomeno yo lo tengo asi y va bien ajeje. chau.


----------



## sebas86

Gracias Leop4, si seguro son truchos, pero lo dije por que ahi compre el STK 4182 y hace como dos mese lo tengo funcionando y anda barbaro, me recorri casi todo el pais (ironicamente), compre y me duraban 2 o 4 dias, y despues se quemaban, hasta que fui a esta casa de electronica y me dijo palabras textuales " mira original no es pero es japones, no como esos chinos que te duran 2 dias" y es verdad, anda de 10, incluso me lo comparo con un chino y el japones pesaba mucho mas que el chino, y ahi mismo compre los 2n3055, asi que malos seguro no son.
bueno sobre el disipador voy a ver si consigo uno mas grande o voy y compro en una casa que vendan metales un perfil de aluminio en forma de L, grande y listo,

bueno saludos y gracias por tu respuesta, cuando lo temrine te cuento.


----------



## leop4

bueno ok contame como te fue y vas a ver que este anda a la primera jajaja


----------



## sebas86

hola leop4, hace un rato termine de armarlo, me paso de todo,paso a contarte:

agarre y dibuje con fibron indelebre en la plaqueta el dibujo que aparecia en tu amplificador, despues que termine y lo pase por el acido, me di cuenta cuando voy a poner las piezas electronicas que el dibujo lo tendria q haber hecho al revez, entonces tube q soldar todo del lado del cobre (queria aprobechar la plaqueta, para probar si funcionaba, si andaba la hacia bien y listo), despues que coloque todo, paso a probarla y cuando enchufo todo el parlante ( uno de 8 ohms) me hacia un sunvido, y ahi nomas desenchufe el transformador de los 220 volts, toque los 2n3055 y uno estaba medio caliente el disipador ( le puse dos pedazos de aluminio individual a cada uno ) y el otro no, entonces revise todo de vuelta y me di cuenta que el bc 327 una de las patitas no la habia soldado, la solde y volvi a probar todo y me hacia el mismo ruido, y el mismo 2n3055 se calentaba cuando el otro no, ahora bien que paso? puede ser que al no haber soldado esa patita alla roto el 2n3055 y cuando la solde ya no habia vuelta atras?
que hago? compro los 2n3055 de vuelta y pruebo? se pudo haber roto algo mas? como lo puedo llegar a medir al 2n3055 para saber si se quemo? 

bueno gracias y disculpa mis desconocimientos.

saludos.

estoy a la espera de tu respuesta.


----------



## leop4

hola sebas mira la placa no esta al reves. ya con eso no lidies mas porque esta mal echa. la que esta en el word no es ta al reves. de donde sacaste eso? y para provar los transistores probalos con el tester con la perilla en el buzer y medi las patas aver si no hay ningun corto.


----------



## quimypr

La placa que hizo sebas86 esta alreves porque esta diseñada para transferencia termica, entonces se pone al reves cuando la transferis al cobre. Si laplaca la haces ocnun fibron entonces tenes que usar una version en espejo.


----------



## sebas86

Exactamente lo que dice quimypr fue lo que me paso, como yo no la hize con transferencia de calor la hize con fibron me quedo alreves, bueno voy a probar con el tester los transistores y te cuento.

saludos.


----------



## leop4

buno no, hacela con la plancha y listo problema resuelto y sino espejala con el photoshop.


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, no desvirtuen el tema que se llena de páginas hablando de otra cosa, deberían abrir un nuevo tema o hablarlo en otro sobre ese amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## viktor_284

hola, volvemos al tda7377 le puse un contol de tono con lm1036n y funciona muy bien.


----------



## mnicolau

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> hola, volvemos al tda7377 le puse un contol de tono con lm1036n y funciona muy bien.



Hola viktor, qué pcb usaste y cuánto lo pagaste? Quise comprarlo para probar pero estaba carísimo...


----------



## leop4

mil disculpas mnicolau pero me deje llevar jajaja.


----------



## viktor_284

aca en chaco esta 12 pesos y es original lm1036, me encanta comprar cosas aca por que hay tres casas de electronica en una a 12 cuadras de mi casa y la mayoria de sus componentes son originales despues tienen de segunda mano pero funcionan muy bien, despues las otras dos casas me quedan a 8km y una de estas es igual que la pimera que comente y la ultima te vende todo lo falso que ni te anda re caro y hay veces que los vendedores por ahi no te quieren atender y te dicen no tengo.


----------



## lalex

Ai termine el amplificador!


paso las fotos!


----------



## lalex

mas fotos, jeee


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos, para el preamplificador con control de graves agudos... etc... compre un regulador a 12V, pero en otros post veo que tienen uno a 9V, ¿el que tengo sirve?, esto lo digo por que lo quiero conectar al carro y la bateria da mas de 12V. 
Gracias.
Posdata: lindas fotos, ¡¡te quedo bien!


----------



## santiago61

si amigo no hay drama en eso va a andar bien el regulador de 12v,en el circuito si lo quieres conectar al coche, asi que dale para adelante.
saludos


----------



## belpmx

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! ak pongo una imagen de las conexiones a ver si se sacan algunas dudas! si no entienden algo me preguntan saludos. mauricio



Hola, me dispongo a armar tu placa, solo una preguntita, donde dice mute... ese como lo activo o desactivo.... es que nunca había usado uno, gracias....


----------



## belpmx

De nuevo mil gracias Santiago! espero esta noche terminar el circuito, y el jueves instalarlo al coche...  bueno.... aunque mi hermana será quien lo disfrutara..... pienso armarlo en una carcasa de fuente mini-atx así que ya les dire como me fue (más que nada con la ventilación). le voy a poner el micro-ventilador que trae la fuente de apoder.
Oye Mauricio, podrias facilitarme el PCB que tiene el pre+amplificador, no se usar ningun editor de PCB pero quiero aprender y quiero modificarlo un poco para agregarle el regulador de voltaje que va al pre , y si me queda bien prometo subirlo al foro.
mmmm... otra pregunta, si este lo quisera hacer cuadrafonico, y solo tengo una señal estereo, ¿no se baja la calidad de la señal?, obvio que necesito dos tda 7377, pero cuantos preamplificador....
Muchas gracias!


----------



## santiago61

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> si amigo no hay drama en eso va a andar bien el regulador de 12v,en el circuito si lo quieres conectar al coche, asi que dale para adelante.
> saludos



perdon amigo, error grave pense que estabas hablando del 7809, el 7812 funciona con tensiones 14.5v a 24v asi que NO debes utilizar ese, *utiliza* el *7809* ese si trabaja con tensiones de 11v a 24

perdones, por el GROSO error.


----------



## belpmx

Hola, jajajaja, te diré en la tienda de electronica pedi uno a 12V pero la verdad ni me fije cual me dieron,,,, L7812CV... ese el regulador que me dierón... deja busco el datasheet a ver si le entiendo, y mil gracias por la advertencia


----------



## mnicolau

si, los reguladores necesitan aproximadamente 3[V] más en su entrada que en su salida, asi q te conviene usar el LM7809.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

Recomendacion:


si no van a usar el preamplificador, los potenciometros tienen q ser de por lo menos 220K... porq les puse unos de 100K y todavia se escuchaba algo...

AAA.. si alguien tiene el .pcb de este amplificador y TDA1524 me lo pasaria?


yo hice uno del TDA1524, pero me falto revisarlo...

Saludos



			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Posdata: lindas fotos, ¡¡te quedo bien!




Gracias...


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, me dispongo a comprar el lm7809, el regulador que tengo mal, les dejo una iamgen que modifique, por favor diganme si esta bien o esta mal... lo jice de tal forma que el regulador y el tda puedan compartir el disipador de aluminio....
Además como unos 6 post atras deje una preguntas... por favor respondan....
Gracias!


----------



## lalex

aca arme otro tda1524,.. pero lo saqe de esta pagina rara ¬¬

http://www.sistemelektronik.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1659&PN=1


alguien q lo revise?


----------



## mnicolau

lalex dijo:
			
		

> aca arme otro tda1524,.. pero lo saqe de esta pagina rara ¬¬
> 
> http://www.sistemelektronik.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1659&PN=1
> 
> 
> alguien q lo revise?



Es practicamente el mismo que el otro que hiciste y también tiene el bass boost, tiene varios errores el pcb..
Acá dejo uno que acabo de terminar, compactado y con el agregado del regulador de tensión, el circuito es el de la hoja de datos. Avisen si encuentran algún error...

Saludos


----------



## lalex

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aca arme otro tda1524,.. pero lo saqe de esta pagina rara ¬¬
> 
> http://www.sistemelektronik.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1659&PN=1
> 
> 
> alguien q lo revise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es practicamente el mismo que el otro que hiciste y también tiene el bass boost, tiene varios errores el pcb..
> Acá dejo uno que acabo de terminar, compactado y con el agregado del regulador de tensión, el circuito es el de la hoja de datos. Avisen si encuentran algún error...
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



mmm,, creo q esta bn 


peroo.. me pareceee q le erraste en los valores de.. los 2 capacitores de entrada= 2.2uF (pusiste 4.7uF), y en a los capacitores de 56nF le pusiste 47nF...


igual , son detalles minimoss...



Salu2!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, lo que pasa es que los caps de 47[nf] son mucho más fáciles de conseguir que los de 56[nF] y no modifican el funcionamiento del circuito, tampoco afectan los de entrada y así son todos iguales (entrada y salida), de ahí el cambio...

Gracias por revisarlo, saludos!


----------



## lalex

em,, creo q los puentes estan medios al pp , se podrian sacar... q te parece asi?

PD: alguien por ahi q tenga el .pcb del TDA7377 ?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, está muy bien la corrección y eliminamos todos los puentes, armé una placa completa con amplificador y pre como hizo mauricio pero con el regulador, borneras, etc.. y un poco más compacta el finde la pruebo y comento que tal, si funciona bien la subo.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

yo cuando termine de dar Digitales II,, ¬¬ (q me la lleve)... hago la placa del TDA1524 y paso las fotos,, capaz q lo acompañe con un TDA1562(+-60w), o capaz q haga el 7377(35w + 35w), pero tmb estaba pensando en el hermanito de este integrado ese q es (45w+ 45w) jee...


Saludos!


PD: alguien que tenga el .pcb del TDA7377?


----------



## mnicolau

lalex dijo:
			
		

> yo cuando termine de dar Digitales II,, ¬¬ (q me la lleve)... hago la placa del TDA1524 y paso las fotos,, capaz q lo acompañe con un TDA1562(+-60w), o capaz q haga el 7377(35w + 35w), pero tmb estaba pensando en el hermanito de este integrado ese q es (45w+ 45w) jee...
> 
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> PD: alguien que tenga el .pcb del TDA7377?



Cual es el hermanito del integrado? Cuando vaya para mi ciudad el finde te paso el pcb, no lo tengo acá.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

jaa,,, buscandooo me di cuenta q llega a  4x50w, pero como nominal dice 4x45

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyxxwq.pdf


ai te lo paso...


aca ay mas información sobre el mismo...

http://www.tehnikservice.net/2008/03/amplificadorfier-4-x-50w-with-tda7560.html



Saludos!


EDIT: tomaa,, y a 2Ω entrega hasta 4x80w... re poderoso el bichito esee


----------



## mnicolau

No che no es ninguna bestia ese integrado, lo que si es bien simple y 4 canales, pero no vas a notar diferencia de potencia a este.... tenés q ver la thd a la que indican la potencia, mirá la gráfica.

PD: te dejo la gráfica del 7377 para que compares también.

Saludos


----------



## leop4

hablando de tda7560 miren lo que encontre http://www.tehnikservice.net/2008/03/amplificadorfier-4-x-50w-with-tda7560.html


----------



## belpmx

Hola amigos, gracias por sus tips.... pero aun tengo unas pequeñas dudas, en la imagen se ve claramente, son los ovalos de colr verde donde no se que cosa va, y principalmente,,,, que valor tiene D2.
Gracias!


----------



## lalex

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> No che no es ninguna bestia ese integrado, lo que si es bien simple y 4 canales, pero no vas a notar diferencia de potencia a este.... tenés q ver la thd a la que indican la potencia, mirá la gráfica.
> 
> PD: te dejo la gráfica del 7377 para que compares también.
> 
> Saludos




claroo.. tenes razon,, cabiambia q son 4 canales nomas


emm.. chee y este? TDA7375 2x37w

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/208/378873_DS.pdf



			
				leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hablando de tda7560 miren lo que encontre http://www.tehnikservice.net/2008/03/amplificadorfier-4-x-50w-with-tda7560.html




con carpa,, lo habia puesto arriba ¬¬, jejeje 




			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, gracias por sus tips.... pero aun tengo unas pequeñas dudas, en la imagen se ve claramente, son los ovalos de colr verde donde no se que cosa va, y principalmente,,,, que valor tiene D2.
> Gracias!



nose de q ovalos hablas :S, jee


----------



## leop4

en la pagina 87 puse el comentario sobre el TDA7370, 7374, 7375, 7376 y 7377 son casi todos hermanos diria yo pero alguna diferencia deve haver el sabado poray les cuento como me fue con este http://diypage.ovh.org/index11.html
abajo si quieren tiene el pcb


----------



## belpmx

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, gracias por sus tips.... pero aun tengo unas pequeñas dudas, en la imagen se ve claramente, son los ovalos de colr verde donde no se que cosa va, y principalmente,,,, que valor tiene D2.
> Gracias!



nose de q ovalos hablas :S, jee[/quote]

Jajajajaja, se me olvido subir la imagen, has de disculpar, ahora si subo la imagen, supongo que D1 es un led supongo que rojo, D2 supongo que es un diodo pero no se que valor, y hay unos puntos que no que se conecte ahi,


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola amigos, gracias por sus tips.... pero aun tengo unas pequeñas dudas, en la imagen se ve claramente, son los ovalos de colr verde donde no se que cosa va, y principalmente,,,, que valor tiene D2.
> Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nose de q ovalos hablas :S, jee
Hacer clic para expandir...


Jajajajaja, se me olvido subir la imagen, has de disculpar, ahora si subo la imagen, supongo que D1 es un led supongo que rojo, D2 supongo que es un diodo pero no se que valor, y hay unos puntos que no que se conecte ahi,[/quote]


a ni idea,, ese pcb yo no lo arme:S


----------



## belpmx

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! el que arme la placa hecha por mi que comente como le fue! saludos



Hola estoy haciendo tu placa.... pero no pude copiarla con el metodo de la plancha, así que hice las pistas a mano basado en tu archivos, mil gracias... Tengo otras sugerencias... ahorita ando corto de tiempo voy de salida, te prometo mauricioh que te las dire, sería bueno que subieras el pcb que hiciste esa muy, solo hay que hacerle algunas modifcaciones y queda de 100. 
Oye... solo es mi umilde opinion, pero si lo hiciste basado en el pre orignal tienes varias regadas pero solo es que cambias piezas de lugar, hasta lo que he revisado las pisrtas estan bien.
Compañeros del foro, les dejo la imagen original, la que yo modifique, así como el puro pre... ¿Que dicen, estan bien las correcciones que hago? para eso favor de comparar las tres iamgenes.
Otra cosa, del pre original, tengo unas dudas, lo que pongo en el ovalo azul, son resistencias de 220 ohms?, y lo que esta en el otro ovalo es un capacitor de 220?
gracias.... aver que opinan....
Y sigo sin saber que es D2, ya revise los originales del amplificador y del pre y en ningun lugar aparece D2, D1 SI es un led que se activa al paonerle corriente al mute, o pause.... eso lo se por que lo lei en post anteriores...


----------



## lalex

¿que es?

dos resitencia de 220ohm



ya el otro componente es un ceramico, de 220nF


----------



## santiago61

hola de nuevo gente, alguien tendria el pcb del 7377 para un sistema de 2.1 seria para la pc,ya que mis genius 2.1 parece que se me murio un canal jeje, en este caso no necesitaria pre lo que si un control de volumen o no? en la placa, va mi idea es que sea como sistema de parlantes convencionales de pc...como los que se comercializa haaa me olvidaba en el caso que le quiera poner una salida de 3.5 para el auricular como seria? al conectar la ficha se me anula el amplificador y es como si lo conectaria directamente a la salida de audio la placa madre no?, lo bueno seria tener un filtro pasabajos bastante sencillito para el woofersito, desde ya gracias si alguien me tira una idea...

edit: como es la conexión en la parte donde dice bridge?conecto una sola entrada ya sea L o R, seria asi? en teoria iria al woofer en le datashet el esquema de in audio dice in L e in L..no seria R?
aclaro que yo tengo una salida normal de audio en la palca madre,nada de placa especial de sonido nada, solo la estandar ON-board.

saludos


----------



## MFK08

nececitarias hacer un pequeño filtro pasa bajos ara el woofer donde entren los dos canales y corte a una determinada frecuencia...100hz 120hz a gusto tuyo


----------



## sebas86

Hola a todos.... disculpen que suba aqui mis dudas sobre el amplificador que habia hecho leop4, por eso leop4 donde te puedo preguntar por que ya cambie los 2n3055 y sigue haciendo ese ruido, y medi los que saque y parece que no estan quemados....bueno decime donde podemos hablar de eso...

gracias y disculpen.


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos,,,, ya termine el amplificador! pero no funciona , me base en el diagrama de mauricioh, y pues para emepzar creo que el D1 que es un led lo queme, con el vultimetro me fije y da como 10.5V, en cuanto le pase corriente al mute, encendio el led muy tenuemente y despues se apago... pero simplemente no hace ruido alguno, puede ser pero lo dudo donde dice D2 no le puse nada, pero estuve revisando tanto el amplificador como el pre y en ninguno de estos aparece algun diodo..... además no se pero siento que queme otra cosa, estaba midiendo valores con el multimetro (que no se usar) y de pronto escuche un "clink" no muy fuerte y enseguide apaque la fuente de poder....
Mmmmm... que creen que haya sido lo que se quemo?.... creo que optare por hacer las placas separadas...
O creen que el IC del pre-amplificador que me lo hallan vendido defectuoso o el TDA, aunque el TDA lo dudo por que ya había comprado uno en la misma tienda y ese funciona de maravilla...
¿Hay alguna forma de desoldar el TDA? o alguna forma de extraerlo por si este no esta quemado.... por que lo unico que se desoldar son resistencias y capacitores 
Otra duda más (disculpen si soy tan malo en este pero...) en que seccione del multimetro tengo que poner la perilla para ver que salida esta dando el MP3, y que salida esta dando el preamplificador, tengo que ir descartando cosa por cosa hasta saber que esta mal...
Sí a alguien se le ocurre algo aviseme...
Por cierto me llamo pabel.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola belpmx, la salida del mp3 es una señal alterna así que debés colocar la perilla en alterna y 2[V]. Medí primero la señal en la entrada del pre, luego en la salida del pre y despúes en la salida del amplificador, así vas descartando las etapas.
Respecto al esquema de mauricioh, no lo revisé, así que no sabría decirte el problema. Yo armé un esquema con el amplificador y el pre juntos, siguiendo la idea de él y lo estuve probando ayer, funciona muy bien. Esta tarde le saco la foto y lo subo en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## lalex

santiago61 dijo:
			
		

> hola de nuevo gente, alguien tendria el pcb del 7377 para un sistema de 2.1 seria para la pc,ya que mis genius 2.1 parece que se me murio un canal jeje, en este caso no necesitaria pre lo que si un control de volumen o no? en la placa, va mi idea es que sea como sistema de parlantes convencionales de pc...como los que se comercializa haaa me olvidaba en el caso que le quiera poner una salida de 3.5 para el auricular como seria? al conectar la ficha se me anula el amplificador y es como si lo conectaria directamente a la salida de audio la placa madre no?, lo bueno seria tener un filtro pasabajos bastante sencillito para el woofersito, desde ya gracias si alguien me tira una idea...
> 
> edit: como es la conexión en la parte donde dice bridge?conecto una sola entrada ya sea L o R, seria asi? en teoria iria al woofer en le datashet el esquema de in audio dice in L e in L..no seria R?
> aclaro que yo tengo una salida normal de audio en la palca madre,nada de placa especial de sonido nada, solo la estandar ON-board.
> 
> saludos





creo q en el subforo de Audio: Pequeña señal, hay un filtro para bajos,, osea para frecuencias mas o menos como las q nombraba MFK, mas o menos 150Hz...


o sino fijate en el tema del TDA1562, creo q habia un filtro


----------



## leop4

sebas86 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.... disculpen que suba aqui mis dudas sobre el amplificador que habia hecho leop4, por eso leop4 donde te puedo preguntar por que ya cambie los 2n3055 y sigue haciendo ese ruido, y medi los que saque y parece que no estan quemados....bueno decime donde podemos hablar de eso...
> 
> gracias y disculpen.



hola sabas aca podemos hablar tranquilos repite el mismo post y con mas detalles aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7474.html
gracias.


----------



## belpmx

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola belpmx, la salida del mp3 es una señal alterna así que debés colocar la perilla en alterna y 2[V]. Medí primero la señal en la entrada del pre, luego en la salida del pre y despúes en la salida del amplificador, así vas descartando las etapas.
> Respecto al esquema de mauricioh, no lo revisé, así que no sabría decirte el problema. Yo armé un esquema con el amplificador y el pre juntos, siguiendo la idea de él y lo estuve probando ayer, funciona muy bien. Esta tarde le saco la foto y lo subo en el 1º post.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, lo voy a probar y espero a que subas tu pcb junto, si es que dices que a ti te funciona bien, por que mauticioh no contesta, ha de estar ocupado....



			
				lalex dijo:
			
		

> em,, creo q los puentes estan medios al pp , se podrian sacar... q te parece asi?
> 
> PD: alguien por ahi q tenga el .pcb del TDA7377 ?



Estuve viendo tu pcb, el primero que tiene el regulador se ve bien, el unico detalle que le encontre es que no dejas espacio para el disipador del regulador.

SAludos y gracias a todos[/quote]


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola belpmx, la salida del mp3 es una señal alterna así que debés colocar la perilla en alterna y 2[V]. Medí primero la señal en la entrada del pre, luego en la salida del pre y despúes en la salida del amplificador, así vas descartando las etapas.
> Respecto al esquema de mauricioh, no lo revisé, así que no sabría decirte el problema. Yo armé un esquema con el amplificador y el pre juntos, siguiendo la idea de él y lo estuve probando ayer, funciona muy bien. Esta tarde le saco la foto y lo subo en el 1º post.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, lo voy a probar y espero a que subas tu pcb junto, si es que dices que a ti te funciona bien, por que mauticioh no contesta, ha de estar ocupado....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lalex dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em,, creo q los puentes estan medios al pp , se podrian sacar... q te parece asi?
> 
> PD: alguien por ahi q tenga el .pcb del TDA7377 ?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Estuve viendo tu pcb, el primero que tiene el regulador se ve bien, el unico detalle que le encontre es que no dejas espacio para el disipador del regulador.
> 
> SAludos y gracias a todos
Hacer clic para expandir...

[/quote]


ai lo arregle, saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejé en el 1º post la versión completa de TDA1524 + TDA7377, probado y funcionando.

PD: el regulador no necesita disipador, el consumo del 1524 es muy bajo y hace que el regulador trabaje apenas tibio.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola belpmx, la salida del mp3 es una señal alterna así que debés colocar la perilla en alterna y 2[V]. Medí primero la señal en la entrada del pre, luego en la salida del pre y despúes en la salida del amplificador, así vas descartando las etapas.
> Respecto al esquema de mauricioh, no lo revisé, así que no sabría decirte el problema. Yo armé un esquema con el amplificador y el pre juntos, siguiendo la idea de él y lo estuve probando ayer, funciona muy bien. Esta tarde le saco la foto y lo subo en el 1º post.
> 
> Saludos



Hola hola, no se si mi multimetro no sirva o sea my barato pero no logro medir siquiera la salida del  mp3, mi multimetro tiene: DCV(supongo que voltage directo): 1000,200,20,2000m,200m, ACV(supongo que voltaje alterno) en esta tiene dos valores 750 (volts supongo) y 200 (V supongo), DCA (corriente alterna supongo) 200u, 20m,200m, luego tiene 10A corriente directa, hFE, luego tiene algo así como una onda pero es recta, luego el continuidad, y luego el que mide ohms: 200,2000,20k,200k,2000k....
la cosa esta que solo en donde se miden los ohms me da señal y esta oscila entre 104 y 105.... pero aunque baje o suba el volumne no varia mucho...



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Ahí dejé en el 1º post la versión completa de TDA1524 + TDA7377, probado y funcionando.
> 
> PD: el regulador no necesita disipador, el consumo del 1524 es muy bajo y hace que el regulador trabaje apenas tibio.
> 
> Saludos



Oye trate de descargarlo y no se puede, dice que el archivo esta dañado o que el servidor esta mal... :S
¿que estoy haciendo mal? o mi vultimetro esta mal o necesito uno más bueno...
y gracias por el dato del regulador, no sabía pero nunca esta de más poner un pequeño disipador.
y Gracias lalex por modificarlo, eres bueno en esot


----------



## 15584104

una pregunta:
tengo un transformador de un monitor de una pc vieja, de esos que se veian de color naranja y negro,
pero no dice por ningun lado el voltage... uds dicen q me puede servir?
gracias


----------



## belpmx

No soy muy bueno en esto, pero si el monitor tiene alguna etiqueta en la parte de atras puede que diga entrada 110-130 volts o algo así, de igual forma puede que diga que la salida sea 16V 3amp....
Revisa que dice la etiqueta, pero la verdad no se mucho de esto, has de disculpar


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> y Gracias lalex por modificarlo, eres bueno en esot





me ruborize, jajaja


no, dnd...


PD: soy malisimo, recien empiezo... jeee

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


tema apartee,, jaa


acabo de hacer un regulador de voltaje para poder usarlo en el mp3, sin gastar pilas ni nada de eso,,



todavia no lo probe pero podria afirmar q funcionaa....


saludos, aca se los paso,, esta en .pcb



PD: amigo mnicolau, si me haces el favor de revisarlo te lo agradeceria, confio en vos! jaaa   (el si q sabe, jee)


----------



## lalex

estoy qedaria asi,,...



osea la pila


----------



## 15584104

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> No soy muy bueno en esto, pero si el monitor tiene alguna etiqueta en la parte de atras puede que diga entrada 110-130 volts o algo así, de igual forma puede que diga que la salida sea 16V 3amp....
> Revisa que dice la etiqueta, pero la verdad no se mucho de esto, has de disculpar



el transformador dice, aunq no estoy muy seguro porq es un poco viejo y casi ni se nota:

dong rang
6 de 507
2869-300-010
dy 121

aca esta loq dice en ingles pero traducido en el post 2:
PRECAUCIÓN: para la protección contra riesgo de incendio, con sólo sustituir mismo tipo y nominal de fusibles


----------



## belpmx

Hey lalex, no se casi nada de electronica. me falta poco para ser ing en sistemas, y yo para no usar pilas.... tengo cuatro pilas recarbles AAA de 600mA y cada una me dura como 4-6 horas..... y en lo que se termina la carga de una ya tengo otra lista.... no sale caro comprar las pilas y el cargador.... y cómo veo que te gusta esto de la electronica, dale en el buscador del foro y encontraras cómo construir un cargador de baterias... saludos...


----------



## lalex

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No soy muy bueno en esto, pero si el monitor tiene alguna etiqueta en la parte de atras puede que diga entrada 110-130 volts o algo así, de igual forma puede que diga que la salida sea 16V 3amp....
> Revisa que dice la etiqueta, pero la verdad no se mucho de esto, has de disculpar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el transformador dice, aunq no estoy muy seguro porq es un poco viejo y casi ni se nota:
> 
> dong rang
> 6 de 507
> 2869-300-010
> dy 121
> 
> aca esta loq dice en ingles pero traducido en el post 2:
> PRECAUCIÓN: para la protección contra riesgo de incendio, con sólo sustituir mismo tipo y nominal de fusibles
Hacer clic para expandir...



si podria serr...

ya q 120 V x 0.35A = 42W

y 16V x 3 A = 48 w

pero tenes q ver q voltaje tiene la linea de tu casa,, por ejemplo aca en argentina hay 220v, y nose de donde sos vos :S jejeje

- supuestamenteee,, sos argentinoo ! jajaja

entoncesss tenes 220v. si es asi,, vas a tener q comprar otrrooo transformadorr de 50w, por lo menos q sea de 220v de entrada y 110v de salida


em,, respecto.. a q si te sirve ese transformador.... mmm creo q no.. ya q este amplificador es de 30w + 30w= 60w, segun la hoja de datos, y tu transformador solo abastese  48w

Saludos, espero q te sirva mi información

aaaa.. y respecto al dong dang.. bla bla bla.. es el modelo del transformador




			
				belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hey lalex, no se casi nada de electronica. me falta poco para ser ing en sistemas, y yo para no usar pilas.... tengo cuatro pilas recarbles AAA de 600mA y cada una me dura como 4-6 horas..... y en lo que se termina la carga de una ya tengo otra lista.... no sale caro comprar las pilas y el cargador.... y cómo veo que te gusta esto de la electronica, dale en el buscador del foro y encontraras cómo construir un cargador de baterias... saludos...




sisi tengo un cargador, pero tengo q estar cargando las pilas cada dos por tres,, y te incomoda,, o aparte yo q seee,, si un dia te vas de vacaciones con el auto, no da para andar comprando o cargando pilas... entendes?


buenoo yo q se, el circuito, "estaa"... al q le sirve lo toma,, o sinoo sigue con las pilas  



Saludos,


----------



## 15584104

lalex dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No soy muy bueno en esto, pero si el monitor tiene alguna etiqueta en la parte de atras puede que diga entrada 110-130 volts o algo así, de igual forma puede que diga que la salida sea 16V 3amp....
> Revisa que dice la etiqueta, pero la verdad no se mucho de esto, has de disculpar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el transformador dice, aunq no estoy muy seguro porq es un poco viejo y casi ni se nota:
> 
> dong rang
> 6 de 507
> 2869-300-010
> dy 121
> 
> aca esta loq dice en ingles pero traducido en el post 2:
> PRECAUCIÓN: para la protección contra riesgo de incendio, con sólo sustituir mismo tipo y nominal de fusibles
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> si podria serr...
> 
> ya q 120 V x 0.35A = 42W
> 
> y 16V x 3 A = 48 w
> 
> pero tenes q ver q voltaje tiene la linea de tu casa,, por ejemplo aca en argentina hay 220v, y nose de donde sos vos :S jejeje
> 
> - supuestamenteee,, sos argentinoo ! jajaja
> 
> entoncesss tenes 220v. si es asi,, vas a tener q comprar otrrooo transformador de 50w, por lo menos q sea de 220v de entrada y 110v de salida
> 
> 
> em,, respecto.. a q si te sirve ese transformador.... mmm creo q no.. ya q este amplificador es de 30w + 30w= 60w, segun la hoja de datos, y tu transformador solo abastese  48w
> 
> Saludos, espero q te sirva mi información
> 
> aaaa.. y respecto al dong dang.. bla bla bla.. es el modelo del transformador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lalex, no se casi nada de electronica. me falta poco para ser ing en sistemas, y yo para no usar pilas.... tengo cuatro pilas recarbles AAA de 600mA y cada una me dura como 4-6 horas..... y en lo que se termina la carga de una ya tengo otra lista.... no sale caro comprar las pilas y el cargador.... y cómo veo que te gusta esto de la electronica, dale en el buscador del foro y encontraras cómo construir un cargador de baterias... saludos...
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> 
> sisi tengo un cargador, pero tengo q estar cargando las pilas cada dos por tres,, y te incomoda,, o aparte yo q seee,, si un dia te vas de vacaciones con el auto, no da para andar comprando o cargando pilas... entendes?
> 
> 
> buenoo yo q se, el circuito, "estaa"... al q le sirve lo toma,, o sinoo sigue con las pilas
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos,
Hacer clic para expandir...



ok.. gracias..y si ... soy argentino ..y tmb enstube pensando eso de q tendria q comprar otro transformador.
pero no me combiene.
saludos, gracias


----------



## lalex

comprate una fuente de computadora usada,, estan alrededor de $25 o $35

y podes montar la placa, en el mismo gabinete

Saludos,,,


----------



## 15584104

ok... yo estaba averiguando por una usada tmb, pero que me regalen el transformador.
porq aca un transformador de 12v 3a me sale $32
y si lo compro usado me va a salir casi lo mismo, lo unico q cambiaria es si me regalaran el gabinete tambien.

saludos


----------



## leop4

al local que voy yo de computacion a comprar juegos siempre al tipo le pregunto si tiene algo que no le sirva y siempre me da monitores y fuentes viejas de pc que la mayoria andaban perfectamente pero eran de 250W nada jaja. igual tengo como 10 fuentes viejas y gabinetes de fuentes, te recomendaria que vayas a algun local viejo de computacion y preguntes si no te pueden dar una fuente quemada o algo asi, y asi de esta manera no tendras que pagar esos 25 o 35$ por mas que sea bajo precio. igual es cuestion de cambiar algunos capacitores y arreglarlas y siempre andan jejeje.


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> al local que voy yo de computacion a comprar juegos siempre al tipo le pregunto si tiene algo que no le sirva y siempre me da monitores y fuentes viejas de pc que la mayoria andaban perfectamente pero eran de 250W nada jaja. igual tengo como 10 fuentes viejas y gabinetes de fuentes, te recomendaria que vayas a algun local viejo de computacion y preguntes si no te pueden dar una fuente quemada o algo asi, y asi de esta manera no tendras que pagar esos 25 o 35$ por mas que sea bajo precio. igual es cuestion de cambiar algunos capacitores y arreglarlas y siempre andan jejeje.




jaaa,, si vaaa.. eso dependee...


algunos q son buena onda, y te ven como un pibe q recien empieza,, siii te lo regalan.


pero algunos tratan de sacarle algunos manguitos,, q no lo veo mal...



Saludos...


----------



## belpmx

Hola!  nadie ha respondido mi duda acrca de mi multimetro en la hoja anterior....
una dudad leop, dices que arreglas las fuentes de PC, yo trabajo en una tienda de ese tipo y tambien tengo como unas 4 fuentes de PC.... a veces tienen ek fusible fundido se lo cambio y la fuente de poder vuelve a quemarse.... ¿cómo puedo saber que esta mal para cambiarselo?
y por favor responda lo del multimetro es que no como saber que fase del amplificador esta mal....
Gracias.....
Y por cierto lalex..... eso que dices del cargador de pilas...... por que n o ahces un cargador de pilas para el carro .... eso sería muy util.... puedes usar el mismo circuito que propones solo aumentando el voltaje para cargar las pilas....
Saludos a todos!


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola!  nadie ha respondido mi duda acrca de mi multimetro en la hoja anterior....
> una dudad leop, dices que arreglas las fuentes de PC, yo trabajo en una tienda de ese tipo y tambien tengo como unas 4 fuentes de PC.... a veces tienen ek fusible fundido se lo cambio y la fuente de poder vuelve a quemarse.... ¿cómo puedo saber que esta mal para cambiarselo?
> y por favor responda lo del multimetro es que no como saber que fase del amplificador esta mal....
> Gracias.....
> Y por cierto lalex..... eso que dices del cargador de pilas...... por que n o ahces un cargador de pilas para el carro .... eso sería muy util.... puedes usar el mismo circuito que propones solo aumentando el voltaje para cargar las pilas....
> Saludos a todos!




jajaja,, un cargador de pilas en el autooo !... vos estas loco, jkajaja


te fuiste al re carajoo, jajaja

aora me tengo q ir, cuando venga, si no solucionaste lo del multimetro.. capaz q te ayude




Saludos...


----------



## leop4

no de eso no se nada se que haveces se incha un capacitor y se lo cambio, de esos gordos viste bueno esos y aveces muy pocas veces los chiquitos pero haveses. puede ser tambien algun regulador quemado o transistor pero mas alla de eso nada jeje.


----------



## belpmx

Hola.... ya tengo respuesas a mi problema, el multimetro solo mide volts en corriente alterna, y creo que el mp3 no sa siqueura un volt, por eso el multimetro no me arroja nada.
Segundo, como no pude usar el metodo de la plancha use el diagrama de maricioh, pero me equivoque y lo hice al reves, segun lo hice con mucho cuidado, pero al revisarlo con detalle coloque dos capacitores donde no...
Así que desolde todo como pude....
Ahora voy a volver a probar el malvado metodo de la plancha con el todo en uno que el buen mnicolau dejo en el primer post....
¿Que papel usan ustedes? he leido en el foro y usan de varios.... pero a ustedes cual les funciona....
Saludos...


----------



## lalex

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola...
> ¿Que papel usan ustedes? he leido en el foro y usan de varios.... pero a ustedes cual les funciona....
> Saludos...




Hola, 

yo uso el papel comun, va como piñaa!  y si es algo mas delicado,, nosee... un circuito mas complejo uso papel termosensible, q lo compro en una casa de electronica,,


Saludos


----------



## viktor_284

yo te recomiendo el papel brilloso de una revista que tengas en tu casa, sale muy bien lo que si dale al maximo a la plancha y presiona bien fuerte para que sea uniforme y se pegen todas las pistas.
antes lo hacia en el papel comun y tardaba horrores y no se pegaba nada.


----------



## belpmx

Hola, y gracias a los dos, ya probe con el papel bond normal y funciona más o menos bien, con el papel de revistas no lo he probado, en cuanto compre otra placa de cobre, y si en las copias quieren lo voy a probar...
Tengo unas dudas, les agradeceria si me ayudan... les dejo el link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/158690/

¡GRACIAS!


----------



## sebas86

Leop disculpa que sea pesado pero te pregunte algo en la pagina donde me digistes ....lo pudistes ver? gracias y estoy a la espera de tu respuesta....


----------



## leop4

haaaaaa no lo vi enseguida te contesto ok. perdona


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos...
Al fin pude terminar el amplificador y con muchos problemas debido al reducido tamaño del gabinete que use....
Tenía un problema el amplificador funcionaba por 30 seg u despues hacia toc-toc-toc... no se realmente que fue, pero le puese abajo un carton por que crei que algo estaba haciendo contacto en la placa metalica, el disipador y el gabinte  hacian contacto así que le puse una capa de cinta de aislar(una armazon de una fuente de poder mini atx), los... tambien tuve problemas con las entradas RCA, al usar cable mallado: al calentar y soldar la malla al RCA este se calentaba mucho y derretia el tubito que protege el cable de señal.... que hice use cable doble normal ...
Una sugerencia mnicolau, use tu todo en uno y el espacio entro los potenciometros es tan poco que aun con las perillas más pequeñas no se podían colocar las 4, esta muy compacto tu diseño pero estaría bien que lo agrandaras un poco...

Tema aparte, hice mi primer PCB es para un tda 2822, pero no encuentro la forma de pasarlo a PDF, ni siquiera lo puedo imprimir por que no tengo impresora, tengo el PCB Wizard 3.5 Profecional Edition, he leido que se puede exportar... pero ya revise todas las opciones y no puedo hacerlo... ya leí en el foro y pues no encuentro...

Les dejo el link del pcb que hice (hasta el final), para que lo revisen y me digan si lo que hice esta bien, es que en ese hilo no recibe respuestas....


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17099.html

Gracias, saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola belpmx, respeto al espaciado de los potenciómetros, fue un error mío, lo calculé con unas perillas que tengo que son chicas, entonces queda bien separado pero es verdad al tratar de poner perillas normales se complica. Voy a dejar el .pcb en el primer post así pueden modificarlo.

Te dejo la foto de las perillas que yo usé.

Para pasarlos a pdf, tenés que utilizar el "dopdf", lo descargás gratis de acá www.dopdf.com
Una vez que lo instalés, te aparecerá una impresora nueva, entonces sólo tienes que seleccionar "imprimir" en cualquier programa (incluido el pcb wizard), elegir la impresora dopdf y con eso te lo guardará como pdf.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola mnicolau, gracias ya pude instalar el programa y funciona... lei tu post de las plantillas para pcb wizard... las borneas dobles al imprimir el artwork dejan marcado un rectangulo y ese se imprime... hay alguna forma de quitarlo.... ya en pdf copio la pantalla y en paint borro el rectangulo y vuelvo a crear el pdf... hay alguna forma de no editarlo a mano?


----------



## metalero1987

Hola como estan, quiero hacer un amplificador para guitarra elec. y quiero reciclar unos parlantes q tengo porahi de 6" y 4ohm, la pocencia no creo q supere los 15W.El problema es q los cts q estan colgados aca, son para estereo, y me parece q es un desperdicio economico hacer estas placas para un amplificador de guitarrra, si alguien me hace el favor de pasarme algunos esquemas o ctos, q se adapten a mi parlante y q no supere una potencia de 20w eternamente agradecido.(pre+amp)...Gracias por estos foros se aprende mucho son lo mas...y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola mnicolau, gracias ya pude instalar el programa y funciona... lei tu post de las plantillas para pcb wizard... las borneas dobles al imprimir el artwork dejan marcado un rectangulo y ese se imprime... hay alguna forma de quitarlo.... ya en pdf copio la pantalla y en paint borro el rectangulo y vuelvo a crear el pdf... hay alguna forma de no editarlo a mano?



uhh gracias por hacerme acordar lo de las plantillas, las modifiqué porque me di cuenta de eso y no actualicé el archivo en el post. Ahora lo hago...

metalero, para guitarra es muy común utilizar TDA2030 o TDA2040, buscá en el foro que hay un montón de información y varios circuitos con pcb incluido.

Saludos


----------



## metalero1987

uso el tda2030 o el 2040 para el amp y para el pre q uso?.El 2030 o el 2040, manejan una carga de 4 ohm?.saludos


----------



## mnicolau

metalero1987 dijo:
			
		

> uso el tda2030 o el 2040 para el amp y para el pre q uso?.El 2030 o el 2040, manejan una carga de 4 ohm?.saludos



Para el preamplificador deberías consultar acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16649.html

Ellos van a saber decirte mejor, y revisalo completo que vas a encontrar información interesante.

Si, soportan cargas de 4 ohm esos amplificador.

PD: Bienvenido al foro!

Saludos


----------



## metalero1987

Gracias loco son una masa, ahi me fijo ...


----------



## leop4

hola a todos les comento que hice el amplificador con el tda7375 y anduvo a la primera bue a la primera primera no porque tuve que sepillar un poco las pistas ya que se hacia como una espumita blanca no se porque jeje y bue me andaba 5 segundos y como que se desconectaba internamente igual le pase solvente y una sepillada con un sepillo de dientes viejo y ahora lo tengo a full esuchando musica ajajaja y la verdad no es nada de otro mundo suena exactamente igual que el tda7377 con la diferencia que este me costo 13$ 3$ mas caro igual no noto nada raro salvo el led de diagnostico que es lo unico raro creo que sale del pin 10 con una resistencia de 560 ohms y cuando el parlante golpea fuerte este mismo te marca los picos, bueno les dejo unas fotos para que vean que funca bien chao.


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos les comento que hice el amplificador con el tda7375 y anduvo a la primera bue a la primera primera no porque tuve que sepillar un poco las pistas ya que se hacia como una espumita blanca no se porque jeje y bue me andaba 5 segundos y como que se desconectaba internamente igual le pase solvente y una sepillada con un sepillo de dientes viejo y ahora lo tengo a full esuchando musica ajajaja y la verdad no es nada de otro mundo suena exactamente igual que el tda7377 con la diferencia que este me costo 13$ 3$ mas caro igual no noto nada raro salvo el led de diagnostico que es lo unico raro creo que sale del pin 10 con una resistencia de 560 ohms y cuando el parlante golpea fuerte este mismo te marca los picos, bueno les dejo unas fotos para que vean que funca bien chao.




 nono el TDA7377 tmb tiene diagnostico, a diferencia q no lo agregaron porq no lo vieron necesario...


segundo,, ese led diagnostico no es una clase de "vumetro", eso "piqitos" qiere decir q te estas qedando corto de corriente, y como a frecuencias bajas el amplificador consume mas corriente... produce estos piqitos..
o sino ese led, tmb se prende cuando no hay carga me parecee,, o sino cuando hay algun corto




fijate q en el tema del TDA1562 ay información sobre el mismo..


----------



## leop4

no no lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 8A y tambien lo prove con una bateria de coche y pasa lo mismo pero no importa mientras ande bien todo ok jaja.


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> no no lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc de 8A y tambien lo prove con una bateria de coche y pasa lo mismo pero no importa mientras ande bien todo ok jaja.




mm,, entonces fijate q otros errores puede detectar ademas de la falta de corriente... yo q see... capaz q el problema es otro..




slaudos


----------



## zap

es increible este post llego a la pagina 99 sigan hablando y llegamos ala 100


----------



## arias887

hola a todos....

tengo una pregunta...
en el momento estoy montando un amplificador con 2 tda2050 (35+35) con pre ecu y vumetro (KA2284) para regalale a mi novia que tiene loco porque no se lo he entregado......
y nesecito saber de que ancho debo hacer las pistas de impreso....
en el datasheet dice que el integrado tira 5Amp al parlante y que se alimenta con +-25Vdc pero no cuanta corriente consume como tal....
y tambien como se el consumo de corriente total del integrado como tal....
y hate que no tenga bien en claro eso, no lo entrego....
aaa....
y el impreso lo estoy haciendo a doble capa, por si ayuda a algo....

y tambien pienso montar el TDA7377 pero para un sistema de 5.1 o porque no de7.1 y lo montare con el KA2223 en cascada....
pero eso cuando termine el del TDA2050 y cuando vuelva a conseguir platica... 

muchas gracias...


----------



## leop4

si quieres yo te paso este que lo hice y me funciono joya. no te engañes con el pcb cuando lo ves en el pdf porque cuando lo imprimis sale en tamaño original y las pistas se ven perfectas.


----------



## dandany

esta lindo para hacerlo pero estoy por hacer uno a transistores bipolares ya que tienen algo en especial que me atrae jajaja saludos...


----------



## leop4

hola de nuevo hoy estube modificando un poco el pcb del KA2223 porque los potes estaban muy juntos comparado con el de lalex y en la entrada de audio de la resistencia 4,7 hay una pista muy fina, se ve que te olvidaste de hacerla de 0.04mm lalex jeje. y tambien le e puesto una bornera para los 12V. en entrada y salida solo van dos cables y luego la masa de hay nada mas. despues de eso separe un poco mas los potes y di vuelta unos 90 grados los capacitores porque como podran ver cuando le coloque los potes los capacitores de poliester molestaban bastante jeje. bueno abajo les dejo el archivo.


----------



## lalex

100!


PD: no puedo abrir el .pcb me tira un re error, jee



Saludos


----------



## deniel144

hola me pueden dar una variante para el tda 1524a (si tiene) o algun esquema de otro pre amplificador es que no lo encuentro para comprarlo :S espero que me ayuden 

saludos


----------



## arias887

Hola daniel114...

mira este pre si te sirve...
silo tiene el control de volumen y de ganancia...

El pre es el que esta debajo del amplificadorcito y esta contruido con dos LM741 para que pueda ser estereo....
yo le pegue ese pre a la entrada del ecualizador 10 canales del KA2223 y de hay pal amplificador que vos queras...
para calibrarlo pon los dos potenciometros al minimo, subele todo al volumen y luego sube poco a poco el de ganancia hasta que se distorsione el sonido y listo....

tu decides si te sirve....
Luego me cuentas....

chaos...


----------



## deniel144

ok gracias  por tu respuesta


----------



## leop4

que raro ami se me habre bien deve ser problema de tu maquina, lo suvo a imagen para que todos lo puedan ver.


----------



## soschorni

hola les comentaba que hice el amplificador cn el 7377 y anda muy bien perp tengo un problemita un canal se escucha menos fuert que otro sera la alimentacion lo alimente cn una fuente de compu
alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## Manonline

che mariano, son bastantes concurridos tus post, eeh?
escribia para preguntar que tal esta el pre con el TDA. quiero hacer un amplificador hi fi y espero poder encontrar un pre de buena calidad...

salu2 y feliz año, mucha paz y mucha joda (que paradogico),
mano.


----------



## mnicolau

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> che mariano, son bastantes concurridos tus post, eeh?
> escribia para preguntar que tal esta el pre con el TDA. quiero hacer un amplificador hi fi y espero poder encontrar un pre de buena calidad...
> 
> salu2 y feliz año, mucha paz y mucha joda (que paradogico),
> mano.



jeje 100 páginas ya!
Manonline, el TDA1524 anda bien pero para lo que querés, deberías armar algo de mayor calidad.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html

Ese anda muy lindo y tiene control de tonos.
Buscás con control de tonos o simple nomás?

Saludos y feliz año nuevo para todos!


----------



## Manonline

ese lo tenia visto pero es un poco grande para lo que tengo en mis planes... voy a ver si solo uso las partes que necesito y le diseño una placa chica... o sigo buscando un pre transistorizado por la red 

graciass
salu2,
mano.


----------



## deniel144

hola me pille un transformador de 12 y 1250mA sirve para aliemntar este amplificador?


gracias


----------



## lalex

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> que raro ami se me habre bien deve ser problema de tu maquina, lo suvo a imagen para que todos lo puedan ver.



se me hace conocido ese circuito,, creo q ya lo habia visto...

igual... esta bueno,, lo probaste?



			
				deniel144 dijo:
			
		

> hola me pille un transformador de 12 y 1250mA sirve para aliemntar este amplificador?
> 
> 
> gracias




necesitas por lo menos 5A, por lo menos!


----------



## mnicolau

Noo 5[A] es un montón, con 3[A] es suficiente para alimentarlo.


----------



## leop4

algo de eso es mentira o maso menos mentira jajaja se necesitan exactos 4A yo mismo e echo pruevas y me consumia al rededor de 3.5 y cuando havia picos muy altos 3.8  jeje.


----------



## mnicolau

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> algo de eso es mentira o maso menos mentira jajaja se necesitan exactos 4A yo mismo e echo pruevas y me consumia al rededor de 3.5 y cuando havia picos muy altos 3.8  jeje.



Con qué tensión de alimentación? Distorsión? 
Yo lo hice consumir hasta unos 2.5[A] con 16[V] de alimentación, sin percibir distorsión, aumentando más el volumen ya no era "escuchable" a mi gusto.

Saludos


----------



## sebas86

Ante todo feliz año nuevo a todos¡¡¡¡ y que tengan un lindo 2009¡¡¡¡¡

leop puse algo en la otra pagina asi lo ves y me decis, gracias

( en la que dice chasquido de amplificador 130)

saludos...


----------



## leop4

si estoy de aacurdo pero justamente para que no pase eso yo suvo el volumen al mango y los parlantes vuelan y cuando digo vuelan es que se escucha fenomeno jejeje porque justamente vos dijiste a  menor voltage menor potencia osea watts y por mas que tengas un transformador de 20v 2A no alcansa ya que necesita un poco y un poco lo ideal seria 14V 4A eso es lo justo.


----------



## lalex

alguien sabe exactamente cuanto consume mas o menos..a 1kHz ,a 80 Hz, y a 16kHz?


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, ayer mi hermana me dijo que el amplificador que le hice no sirve... :S lo que tiene es que a veces funcionaba y a veces no, total el problema fue que los potenciometros se despegaron con todo y la pista... hay alguna forma de que no pase eso... por el momento use cables y deje volando los potenciometros... y tambien cuando vovi a hacer toda la palca una pata de un capacitor se desprendio y tuve que hacer un feo puente de soldadura :S
Alguna sugerencia...

Y tema punto y aparte... que amplificador me recomiendan para una fuente 24-0-24 3Amp (o 5amp quedaron de confirmar)... es que es la más grande que venden por aca, de preferencia un stk....

Pues saludos!


----------



## belpmx

Hola.... oye mariano, el convertidor de ca-cd que tienes en el segundo post... funciona para cualquier transformador de 12V... supongo que para menor de 4amp se puede usar sin problemas.... oye no se mucho de esto, si modifico el capacitor y pongo uno más grande no pasa nada verdad (bueno si pasa algo pero no malo).... oye y si el transformador que me venden es 6-0-6.... es que me dicen que no tienen de 12V sin punto medio... ¿Hay algun problema en usar este?

Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola hola, ayer mi hermana me dijo que el amplificador que le hice no sirve... :S lo que tiene es que a veces funcionaba y a veces no, total el problema fue que los potenciometros se despegaron con todo y la pista... hay alguna forma de que no pase eso... por el momento use cables y deje volando los potenciometros... y tambien cuando vovi a hacer toda la palca una pata de un capacitor se desprendio y tuve que hacer un feo puente de soldadura :S
> Alguna sugerencia...
> 
> Y tema punto y aparte... que amplificador me recomiendan para una fuente 24-0-24 3Amp (o 5amp quedaron de confirmar)... es que es la más grande que venden por aca, de preferencia un stk....
> 
> Pues saludos!



Hola belpmx, si se te despegan las pistas de cobre suele ser culpa de un excesivo calor a la hora de transferir el pcb, prueba disminuir un poco la temperatura...

Respecto al conversor ca-cd, funciona para cualquier transformador, es una fuente genérica, lo que sí hay que respetar es que los componentes soporten las tensiones y las corrientes que vayas a ocupar.
El transformador 6+6 sirve igual, solo debes utilizar los extremos y dejar el punto medio sin conectar.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

hola necesito saber cual es la entrada del transformador y la salida, o es indistinto?
ahi van las fotos comprimidas.
gracias


----------



## k1

imposible no se pede visualizar, lo que puedes hacer es alimentralo con 120v y conectar un multimetro a la salidad a su max capacidad de medicion de voltaje.


----------



## belpmx

Hola, generalmente los cables de entrada son de mayor calibre (manejan más voltaje y aperaje) y los de salida son de menor calibre... Espero te sirva...

Ha Mariano, muchas gracias por tus respuestas siempre tan acertadas en cuato pueda armo otro... saludos y mil gracias


----------



## 15584104

pero entonces no es indistinto?
ahi estan las fotos, capas que se ven mejor
tiene dos cables azules q estan del lado de arriba, y dos rojos que estan en la parte de abajo son iguales respecto al grosor...para mi la entrada tiene aue ser la de los cables azules


----------



## 15584104

necesito ayuda urgente entonces ya lo puedo probar
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> necesito ayuda urgente entonces ya lo puedo probar
> gracias



Mirá, alguien me comentó una vez que en ese tipo de transformadores, el primario entra por debajo y el secundario es el que está arriba, en tu caso el primario sería el rojo. No se si será una norma pero en los 3 que probé de ese estilo, se cumplía eso.
Y si comprobás con el multímetro, en el primario deberías tener mucha mayor resistencia que en el secundario, producto de un alambre más fino y mayor cantidad de espiras (mayor longitud).

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necesito ayuda urgente entonces ya lo puedo probar
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirá, alguien me comentó una vez que en ese tipo de transformadores, el primario entra por debajo y el secundario es el que está arriba, en tu caso el primario sería el rojo. No se si será una norma pero en los 3 que probé de ese estilo, se cumplía eso.
> Y si comprobás con el multímetro, en el primario deberías tener mucha mayor resistencia que en el secundario, producto de un alambre más fino y mayor cantidad de espiras (mayor longitud).
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

perdona mi pregunta pero que seria "el primario" y "el secundario"?
seria como entrada y salida?
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, primario sería la entrada y secundario la salida.


----------



## 15584104

otra pregunta, si yo lo llego a conectar al revez se kemaria o algo parecido?


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> otra pregunta, si yo lo llego a conectar al revez se kemaria o algo parecido?



Si, lo quemás seguramente (me ha pasado  )


----------



## 15584104

por eso tengo miedo de kemarlo
y no se que hacer.


----------



## mnicolau

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> por eso tengo miedo de kemarlo
> y no se que hacer.



Medí con el multímetro como te dije antes.. el primario tiene una resistencia mucho mayor que el secundario. Acabo de medir uno mío 12[V] 1[A] y tiene 1.6 [Ω] aprox en el secundario y arriba de 200[Ω] en el primario.


----------



## 15584104

a ok .. 
tengo que comprarme un multimetro
yo no se casi nada de electronica.. pero voy a intentar..
de ultima voy hasta donde lo compre y le pregunto capas que sabe.
gracias por las repuestas


----------



## leop4

agarra dos puntas de prueva de 220 osea una serie sin bombilla. y primero toca los terminales rojos, si hace mucha chispa es porque es la salida y si no hace nada de chispa es porque es la entrada creeme ami me paso con  5 transformadores masomenos y es la mejor manera de probarlos sin que les pase nada.


----------



## 15584104

perdona pero no entiendo:S


----------



## belpmx

Hola, cómo dice leop, traducido... un cable doble con clavija (la clavija es eso que se conecta al enchufe/contacto de la luz), conecta una punta a un cable rojo, despues enchufa la clavija, y el otro cable de la clavija pegaselo al otro cable rojo (obvio que tu lo agarras por la cubierta de plastico) y si al ahcer contacto el cable hace mucha chispa o sea el secundario o la salida, y se la chispa que da es poca es que es el primario, o sea la entrada...
Espero te sirva...


----------



## 15584104

capo 
gracias a todos ..ahora despues pruebo


----------



## 15584104

el conversor esta bien para uds?
lo pregunto porque cuando conecte el transformador, que ya descubri la entrada y la salida,
salio como un chispita de un diodo, y conecte todo con el amplificador y no prende el led,
(si se quieren reir, y ver como probe la entrada y salida del transformador, miren esto: YouTube - 100 0655 )


----------



## belpmx

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> el conversor esta bien para uds?
> lo pregunto porque cuando conecte el transformador, que ya descubri la entrada y la salida,
> salio como un chispita de un diodo, y conecte todo con el amplificador y no prende el led,
> (si se quieren reir, y ver como probe la entrada y salida del transformador, miren esto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qpwrW9vSjI )



Jajaja, por cierto de anda a tu gracias, se ve que no estas acostumbrado a ,la electronica ese tipo de chispas suele pasar... jajajajaja.

Oye si te gusta esto de la electronica, deberías de comprar un multimetro... yo tampoco se mucho de este pero día a día aprfendo cosas, lee en el foro y encontraras muchas cosas, yo no sabía soldar bien, y leyendo aquí creo que hago mejores soldaduras que algunos tecnicos en electronica que viven en mi pueblo...

En el caso de que tuvieras un multimetro, lo primero es medir el voltage alterno de salida que da el transformador, despues sería verificar que los diodos no se hallan estropeado (tambien se revisan con el multimetro) y finalmente con el mismo multimetro medir la salida de corriente continua que te da....

Yo tengo un multimetro muy economico y no te lo recomiendo... mejor si vas a comprar uno haz un ahorrito y comprate uno decente...

Saludos.... y recuerda leer el foro tien cosas asombrosas


----------



## 15584104

ok, pero yo digo si los componentes estan bien ubicados, no si funcionan o no,
porque de estar mal un diodo, osea al revez quizas no ande bien, eso es lo que quiero
pero gracias igual y me voy a comprar un multimetro


----------



## mnicolau

jajaj terrible ese método!
Al final estaba bien lo que te comenté, entrada por abajo y salida por arriba.
El multímetro es *FUNDAMENTAL*, no se puede hacer nada sin él, si vas a seguir con la electrónica te recomiendo te consigas alguno.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> jajaj terrible ese método!
> Al final estaba bien lo que te comenté, entrada por abajo y salida por arriba.
> El multímetro es *FUNDAMENTAL*, no se puede hacer nada sin él, si vas a seguir con la electrónica te recomiendo te consigas alguno.
> 
> Saludos



jaja si yase, el otro dia me iba a comprar uno y dije: no mejor me compro estas pilas recargables para el mp3, pero ahora me arrepiento 
pero por favor necesito que me digan si los diodos estan bien conectados en las imagenes anteriores


----------



## belpmx

Nunca he armado el circuito ca-cd (corriente alterna a corriente directa) así que no sabría decirte... pero pues tu guia es el diagrama, que esta en el segundo post (creo...) primero fijate tu en el diagrama y fijate en lo que armaste... si vez algo raro fijate en la polaridad de los diodos, del capacitor...
Otra podría ser que alguna pista este mal, o que tengas algun micropuente que no veas o que el ácido no se halla comido bien o tengas un macropuente de soldadura... las fotos no son mejores que tus ojos... así que revisalo uno y otra vez...  y primero convencete de que según tu todo esta bien... si nada más no puedes, postea fotos de las pistas y danos toda la información posible... a veces es más divertido cuando falla que cuando funciona... jajajajaja, tranquilo no te desesperes...


----------



## 15584104

creo q ahi anda, pero, es normal que cuando aprieto el boton de apagado (stand by) del amplificador el led apague despacio?
porque sino puede ser que le entre mucha corriente
todabia no lo probe con el mp3 porque me tngo que ir, saludos gracias, y voy a poner fotos y videos cuando termine todo


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano.... oye una duda, en el convertidor ca-cd el capacitor ceramico es de 100 mf... o 100nf... por lógica digo que sin nanos pero la imagen dice otra cosa... luego por que se me queda viendo feo el de la tienda de electronica, si la otra vez le pdi un ceramico de 470mf jajajajajaja

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Mariano.... oye una duda, en el convertidor ca-cd el capacitor ceramico es de 100 mf... o 100nf... por lógica digo que sin nanos pero la imagen dice otra cosa... luego por que se me queda viendo feo el de la tienda de electronica, si la otra vez le pdi un ceramico de 470mf jajajajajaja
> 
> Saludos



jejej si, hay un error ahí, son 100nF

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> jejej si, hay un error ahí, son 100nF
> 
> Saludos



Oye Mariano, deberías de cambiar esa imagen, nunca falta un despistado cómo yo

Gracias


----------



## 15584104

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> belpmx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Mariano.... oye una duda, en el convertidor ca-cd el capacitor ceramico es de 100 mf... o 100nf... por lógica digo que sin nanos pero la imagen dice otra cosa... luego por que se me queda viendo feo el de la tienda de electronica, si la otra vez le pdi un ceramico de 470mf jajajajajaja
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jejej si, hay un error ahí, son 100nF
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

quizas por eso fue mi ultimo error que no me andaba el convertidor..
pero no se si le puse un capacitor de 100µF o de 100nF
lo que se es que es de poliester, le podria haber pasado algo al amplificador?
gracias


----------



## belpmx

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> [
> quizas por eso fue mi ultimo error que no me andaba el convertidor..
> pero no se si le puse un capacitor de 100µF o de 100nF
> lo que se es que es de poliester, le podria haber pasado algo al amplificador?
> gracias



Mira no me creas del todo, no estoy del todo seguro, solo hay capacitores electroliticos 100µF, no hay ceramicos ni de poliester.... según tengo entendio el capacitor ceramico es para suprimir ruidos, y el electrolitico es para aplanar la señal (la ca es una onda seno, los puentes la cortan y van haciendo media onda seno (+) y otra media onda seno (-))
el capacitor trata de hacerla lo más parecida a cd...

Espero te sirva, saludos...


----------



## 15584104

mas o menos entiendo muchas gracias.
que edad tenes?
estudias algo?
porque yo no tngo mucha edad y aca no puedo estudiar nada con esta edad
lo que si hay, pero para mas grandes, es la UTN, la mejor del pais, justo esta en mi ciudad,
pero no tngo los años suficientes


----------



## belpmx

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> mas o menos entiendo muchas gracias.
> que edad tenes?
> estudias algo?
> porque yo no tngo mucha edad y aca no puedo estudiar nada con esta edad
> lo que si hay, pero para mas grandes, es la UTN, la mejor del pais, justo esta en mi ciudad,
> pero no tngo los años suficientes



Pues de nada, lo hago de buena gana y comparto lo poco que sé..
tengo 22 años, Estudio Ing. Sistemas Computacionales, no te preocupes cuando empece ni siquiera sabía que era un diodo en la carrera lleve dos cursos de electronica, pero lo malo es que los profesores subestiman a la electronica como somos de sistemas y te dan un conocimineto casi cómo de prepa o hasta de secundaria :O, para aprender electronica no necesitas estudiar en la escuela, con que leas libros, o cosas en el foro vas a aprender, si quieres aprender de ca-cd fogonazo acaba de publicar un mega post hablando de esto... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html 
Y en lo poco que yo sepa, con gusto te ayudo...
Pabel..


----------



## 15584104

gracias la buena disposicion..yo "estudio" en internet..ya he armado varias cosas,
tengo un robot que sigue la luz, luces ritmicas, y dos o tres cosas mas..
todo lo saco de internet, e iba a ir con un tecnico amigo de mis viejos a que me enseñe las cosas principales, pero  no he ido porq no hable todabia..

otra pregunta:
es normal que cuando prendas el amplificador el integrado caliente rapido?
ya se que lleva disipador, pero es normal que se eleve de esa manera?
bueno, saludos, y gracias


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, una duda amigos.... acabo de armar el ca-cd y para empezar al medir la salida ca del transformador me da 13.5V, ya midiendola en cd me da 17.57.... acaso no es mucho :O, las mediciones la hice sin nada conectado... solo el multimetro :O
... el transformador.... segun es 12V 2 Amp... (no se preocupen no lo quiero para el 7377) es para un tda2822m 

Saludos...


----------



## leop4

jajaja sabes cuantas chispas recivi yo de esas formas y pataditas, eso no es nada ya vas a ver alguna que otra patada jaja yo hasta con las camaras de fotos que estaban cargadas cuando las desarmaba recibia patadas jajaja, igual toda mi vida estuve en peligro cuando tenias 8 años corte el cable de una lampara con una tijera grande toda de fierro y hiso chispa pero ami no me paso nada y muchas cosas mas como tirar una tostadora prendida a la pileta para ver si el agua se electrocutaba y se moria el pez jajaja por suerte no le paso nada al pez pero la tostadora quedo echa trizas jejeje. obiamente compre un pesesito por 2$ despues se murio de viejo jajajaja.


----------



## 15584104

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> jajaja sabes cuantas chispas recivi yo de esas formas y pataditas, eso no es nada ya vas a ver alguna que otra patada jaja yo hasta con las camaras de fotos que estaban cargadas cuando las desarmaba recibia patadas jajaja, igual toda mi vida estuve en peligro cuando tenias 8 años corte el cable de una lampara con una tijera grande toda de fierro y hiso chispa pero ami no me paso nada y muchas cosas mas como tirar una tostadora prendida a la pileta para ver si el agua se electrocutaba y se moria el pez jajaja por suerte no le paso nada al pez pero la tostadora quedo echa trizas jejeje. obiamente compre un pesesito por 2$ despues se murio de viejo jajajaja.



jajajajjajaja lo del pecesito, yo me acuerdo que una vez quize armar una lampara y conecte los dos polos juntos,y de ahi al enchufe, jajajja, se empezaron a apagar todas las cosas de la casa, yo re preocupado pensando que habia kemado todo, y habia saltado la termica,
bueno ...les comento que arme el amplificador y lo probe con un transformador y no me andubo, el integrado se re calento enseguida, voy a cambiarle el integrado y lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto,
saludos


----------



## belpmx

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> jajajajjajaja lo del pecesito, yo me acuerdo que una vez quize armar una lampara y conecte los dos polos juntos,y de ahi al enchufe, jajajja, se empezaron a apagar todas las cosas de la casa, yo re preocupado pensando que habia kemado todo, y habia saltado la termica,
> bueno ...les comento que arme el amplificador y lo probe con un transformador y no me andubo, el integrado se re calento enseguida, voy a cambiarle el integrado y lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto,
> saludos



Oye, le pusiste disipador al tda?... y si se escucha con el transformador?

Saludos...


----------



## 15584104

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jajajajjajaja lo del pecesito, yo me acuerdo que una vez quize armar una lampara y conecte los dos polos juntos,y de ahi al enchufe, jajajja, se empezaron a apagar todas las cosas de la casa, yo re preocupado pensando que habia kemado todo, y habia saltado la termica,
> bueno ...les comento que arme el amplificador y lo probe con un transformador y no me andubo, el integrado se re calento enseguida, voy a cambiarle el integrado y lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto,
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oye, le pusiste disipador al tda?... y si se escucha con el transformador?
> 
> Saludos...
Hacer clic para expandir...

al probarlo, que fueron  2 sec no le puse el disipador, es normal que se caliente tan rapido?
1º lo voy a probar con la bateria, y si me anda lo pruebo con el transformador


----------



## belpmx

Hammm, el tda no se calienta hasta que le pones musica y a volumen alto y esto cómo a los 20-30 seg y no hagas eso de probarlo sin disipador... revisa que no tengas puentes entre las pistas.... y pues sin el vultimetro no mucho que hacer... saludos...


----------



## 15584104

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hammm, el tda no se calienta hasta que le pones musica y a volumen alto y esto cómo a los 20-30 seg y no hagas eso de probarlo sin disipador... revisa que no tengas puentes entre las pistas.... y pues sin el vultimetro no mucho que hacer... saludos...


ok, pero ni le puse musica, se calento de entrada, despues lo miro bien,
saludos


----------



## arias887

Holas chachos comos andan...

Necesito un gran favor....

Necesito un elevador DC/CD de 12v a 18v y a unos 12 o 15 amperios de  salida ya que estoy montando una planta de 240w con 4 TDA7377 (en modo puente) y con 2 pre y ecu de 2 canales (TDA1524), y quedaria una planta de 4 canales de entrada y 8 de salida y con cada 2 canales de entrada alimento 4 lineas de amplificación (segun en supuesto espansor de señal con LM324)...

O sea...
La señal estereo (2 entradas) pasa por un TDA1524, que es el que tiene el control de volumen, balance, bajos y agudos, de hay pasaria al "espansor de señal", que seria el LM324 (mitad para un lado "L" y mitad para el otro lado "R") y de ay dos señales para un TDA7377 y las otras dos para el otro TDA7377 que ya serian 4 lineas amplificación...
y  hacer lo mismo para las otras dos lineas de entrada... Porque segun lo que han visto mis ojitos es que los radio de los carros tiene 4 lineas de salida de audio.....

en fin hay pongo las imagenes del "espansor" y las otras cosas....
y otra cosa es... que sera que el "espansor" si funcionara?

si entendieron porfavor ayudenme con esto, y si no...  vuelvo y explico el rollo...
y si sí funsiona todo esto les estare pasan los planos y los impresos y demas cosas que neseciten...

GRACIAS...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jhon Alejandro Arias, el tema del elevador es medio complejo por los Amper que estás pidiendo, no probaste conectando 2 fuentes de alimentación de PC en serie? con eso obtenés 17[V] y muchos [A] de salida sin demasiado esfuerzo y poco espacio.

Acá hice un post sobre el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29613.html

Respecto al expansor, yo probaría primero de colocarle una salida adicional a cada salida del TDA1524, osea cada IC tendría 2 salidas derechas y 2 izquierdas de manera de eliminar los expansores que comentás. La señal se vería algo atenuada supongo pero habría que ver los resultados que se obtienen. 
Las salidas adicionales deberían salir del pin de salida del IC y contar con las 2 resistencias y el capacitor, tal cual disponen las salidas originales.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, fijate en este link, tu fuente es sencilla, solo calcula lo necesario....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html
Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola hola, fijate en este link, tu fuente es sencilla, solo calcula lo necesario....
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29738.html
> Saludos...



Hola belpmx, te referís a esto?



> Necesito un elevador DC/CD de 12v a 18v y a unos 12 o 15 amperios de salida



Eso no es lo mismo y no es sencillo...


----------



## belpmx

Tienes razón, no leí bien es que me acababe de despertar... jajajajajajaja
No es fácil... algún dia hare algo cómo eso... mientras tanto... seguire leyendo
Gracias... ops:


----------



## pablovera2008

Che... cuando consumira la potencia sola, mas o menos? con un transformador de medio ampere no se mueve ni en pedo no? 


Gracias


----------



## arias887

Hola mnicolau...........

Primero... excelente lo de la fuente... ¿las corrientes se sumas o se promedian por lo que cada fuente maneja corrientes dferentes...?
Segundo... los 12v los sacaría directamente de la batería del carro dado a que esta planta va para el carro de mi papá a quien tanto le gusta la música a buen volumen....

y mas o memos cuantos vatios entregaría el TDA7377 alimentado a 12v, osea, conectado directamente a la batería de auto y cuantos amperios estaría consumiendo a esa máxima potencia, porque por lo que parece el elevador esta grave para hacerlo... pero tampoco nos podemos rendir... hay que seguir consultando....

Otra cosa...
Vos sabes de cuantos mm deben de ser las pistas del impreso por cada amperio que circula por ellas...

Y de lo que te entiendo de las dos salidas seria tal y como esta en la imagen que adjunto.. o no?...
y si es así... personalmente creo que la señal saldría mitad por una y mitad de potencia por la otra (50%-L1 y 50%-L2 y lo mismo para el canal R).... y no se obtendria full potencia porque segun el espansor: la señal so se atenúa, pero falta ver si es cierto, hay pongo el PDF de dicho coso y el del impreso pero sin pistas (1:1)...
Y si es posible eliminar los dos condensadores de 0.47uF que se encuentran a las entradas del TDA7377 dado a que el TDA1524 ya tiene los condensadores de salida....
Y cierto que el SW se puede cortocircuitar dado solo voy a utilizar señales de audio analogas... o mejo lo pongo por si a mi papá le da por cambiar a una radio de salida digital?

mmm.....
Por el momento... es todo....

Que joda la mia... no?
      

GRACIAS....


----------



## arias887

Miren...

Encontre este elevador DC/DC pero solo es de 1 amperio....

Creo que para ,as corriente habia que cambiar la bobona por una mas gruesa  y el IRF por unao de mayor corriente , los diodos y el Zener para dejarlo lo mas cercano a 18v y unas resisitencias....

aaaaaaaaagggrrr....
casi todo... sera que funciona....?
 ustedes que dicen?

GRACIAS...


----------



## mnicolau

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:
			
		

> Hola mnicolau...........
> 
> Primero... excelente lo de la fuente... ¿las corrientes se sumas o se promedian por lo que cada fuente maneja corrientes dferentes...?
> Segundo... los 12v los sacaría directamente de la batería del carro dado a que esta planta va para el carro de mi papá a quien tanto le gusta la música a buen volumen....
> 
> y mas o memos cuantos vatios entregaría el TDA7377 alimentado a 12v, osea, conectado directamente a la batería de auto y cuantos amperios estaría consumiendo a esa máxima potencia, porque por lo que parece el elevador esta grave para hacerlo... pero tampoco nos podemos rendir... hay que seguir consultando....
> 
> Otra cosa...
> Vos sabes de cuantos mm deben de ser las pistas del impreso por cada amperio que circula por ellas...
> 
> Y de lo que te entiendo de las dos salidas seria tal y como esta en la imagen que adjunto.. o no?...
> y si es así... personalmente creo que la señal saldría mitad por una y mitad de potencia por la otra (50%-L1 y 50%-L2 y lo mismo para el canal R).... y no se obtendria full potencia porque segun el espansor: la señal so se atenúa, pero falta ver si es cierto, hay pongo el PDF de dicho coso y el del impreso pero sin pistas (1:1)...
> Y si es posible eliminar los dos condensadores de 0.47uF que se encuentran a las entradas del TDA7377 dado a que el TDA1524 ya tiene los condensadores de salida....
> Y cierto que el SW se puede cortocircuitar dado solo voy a utilizar señales de audio analogas... o mejo lo pongo por si a mi papá le da por cambiar a una radio de salida digital?
> 
> mmm.....
> Por el momento... es todo....
> 
> Que joda la mia... no?
> 
> 
> GRACIAS....



Hola Jhon, vamos por partes...

Las corrientes en las fuentes es dificil saber ya que ambas son distintas (distinta marca, calidad, potencia, IC utilizado, etc) lo que si es seguro es que no se suman y la corriente total va a estar limitada por la fuente de menor potencia.

El TDA7377 te entrega entre 10 y 15[W] "escuchables" (que es una linda potencia si sumás todos los canales) en el auto (la tensión es un poco mayor a 12[V]). A esa potencia cáda módulo consumo unos 3[A] aprox.
Respecto al elevador, no es tan sencillo pero tampoco imposible.. lo que sí me parece es que no vale la pena armarlo ya que la potencia no cambia de forma drástica alimentándolo con 12 o 18[V]... osea yo preferiría armar una fuente SMPS para elevar la tensión del auto a una tensión simétrica y alimentar amplificador más grandes donde sí se nota la diferencia, es una opinión mía...

La regla que leí y tengo en cuenta son 2.5[mm] por cada 4[A] y por las dudas, hay que estañar esas pistas.

Respecto a las salidas adicionales, no lo probé, tendría que hacerlo o aunque sea simularlo con algún preamplificador y comparar con los expansores. Te comenté la idea porque la vi en una revista de elektor para un sistema tipo "home teather", hacía eso en las salidas de un LM1036 (que es análogo a este TDA).

Los capacitores de 470[nF] podrías sacarlos tal como decís, no hay problema.

PD: No quiero tirarte abajo con la idea del elevador eh... al contrario, si vas a hacer el esfuerzo de armar uno (q me parece muy bien) armate una SMPS, cambiá los amplificador por unos más grandes y hacé que valga la pena el esfuerzo... sino, mandá directo los TDAs a la alimentación del auto.

Saludoss


----------



## Mark TLLZ

hola... así rapidito, un circuito que me sirva de filtro pasa bajo que le pueda poner en la entrada del amplificador TDA7377 para que me pase pura frecuencia de1Hz a 400Hz, lo quiero para hacer mover un subwoofer

Gracias de antemano


----------



## santiago

pasabajo para tu gusto

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html

armado y andando


----------



## Ramon-DC

tengo unda duda,tengo uns transformador de 10 volts alternos a 6A que regulados me dan más o menos 15 volts, alguien sabe si le puedo meter esos 15V a 6A (filtrados y regulados porsupuesto) al TDA7377?

espero su respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> tengo unda duda,tengo uns transformador de 10 volts alternos a 6A que regulados me dan más o menos 15 volts, alguien sabe si le puedo meter esos 15V a 6A (filtrados y regulados porsupuesto) al TDA7377?
> 
> espero su respuesta. Saludos.



Si, funciona sin problemas y con corriente de sobra para 2 placas si querés..

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Gracias, x cierto fantastico el amplificador


----------



## mnicolau

Actualicé tanto la placa del TDA1524, como la de la placa integrada del amplificador y el control de tonos (TDA7377 y TDA1524). Separé un poco más los potenciómetros que dificultaba la colocación de las perillas.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

una pregunta, los componentes siguen siendo lo mismo en el circuito que integra el TDA7377 y TDA1524 juntos
del posteo que hiciste al principio de todo? exepto por el LM7809, ya q yo compre los materiales del primer posteo q hiciste, y si no me sirven, voy a armar el viejo, en vez de los integrados juntos
este ultimo ( en el que estan los integrados juntos, tiene alguna diferencia con respecto ala potencia del otro?
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta, los componentes siguen siendo lo mismo en el circuito que integra el TDA7377 y TDA1524 juntos
> del posteo que hiciste al principio de todo? exepto por el LM7809, ya q yo compre los materiales del primer posteo q hiciste, y si no me sirven, voy a armar el viejo, en vez de los integrados juntos
> este ultimo ( en el que estan los integrados juntos, tiene alguna diferencia con respecto ala potencia del otro?
> gracias



Si si los componentes son todos los mismos, salvo el regulador que mencionás, también eliminé 2 capacitores cerámicos de 470nF pero agregué uno en la entrada de alimentación, creería que no hay otro cambio.

La potencia es la misma que el anterior y va a depender de la tensión con la que alimentes el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Por las dudas de que tengan ruido del motor inducido en el amplificador.
El nucleo de ferrite que pueden sacar de alguna fuente quemada de pc y ponerla en serie con el positivo de la bateria con capacitores.







La inductancia de 50 μH, se compone de unas cincuenta vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm de diámetro, enrollada en un núcleo de ferrita toroidales, en cada caso su valor no es crítico. Los dos condensadores en paralelo es un electrolito 2200 mF y 0,1 mF poliéster.(lo hice para un tda8560 por el ruido que tenia.En la misma pagina del circuito encontre el esquema yo lo arme primero fue un desastre porque me inducia mas ruido despues de armar con un nucleo de pc andubo recontra sin ruido.)Saludines!


----------



## matias_2008

hola queria hacer le una  pregunta a mnicolau, y a aquellos que ayan echo el amplificador. ¿queria saver como an echo par soldar el tda7377 si quemarlo ya que se puede quemar si se calienta mucho un da suspata? poque yo solde un vario tda2009 para un amplificador y los e quemado todos intente soldarlo con el disipadro puesto este agarrado a un morza y agarrando cada una de sus patas con una pinza de punta para que mo se caliente y yo suldo rapido y bien nose porque se queman y no es por el cicuito porque esta bien? asi que si saven como soldar un tda si que se queme expliquenme?

desde ya muchas gracia


----------



## mnicolau

Hola matias_2008, bienvenido al foro.

De qué potencia es tu soldador? Deber ser una temperatura excesiva. Un soldador de 30-40[W] es recomendable. Con todos los cuidados que estás teniendo, no deberías tener ningún problema. De hecho, nunca tuve ningún cuidado especial al soldar los ICs, se hacen de la misma manera que cualquier componente.

Saludos


----------



## matias_2008

mi sodador es de 60w es el que me pidio mi profesor, ese deve ser el problema, cunado tenga que soldar el integrado voy a pedir prestado uno de 40w y a ver que pasa, igualmente lo voy a soldas con el disipador puesto y agarando cada patia con una pinza de punta por las dudas?
espero tener suerta ya que este integrado tda 7377 es un poco caro y espro no quemarlo  
y queria saver cual es el metodo que usaste para pasar el cicuito a la placa?


----------



## matias_2008

¿de que tamaño tiene que ser el pcb para el amplificador solo asi lo imprimo del tamaño correcto, reitero el tamaño del pcb de solo el amplificador no el del amplificador con el pre solo el del amplificador?


----------



## Nico17

Matias abres el archivo .pdf que contiene el pcb y solamente lo imprimes, asi de facil, asi lo hice yo y me salio a la perfeccion. Solo tuve unos problemas con pasar el tonner a la plaqueta. 
 De paso, alguien sabe como filtrar bien el ruido si se usa una fuente atx de computadora para alimentarlo?Y para poderle aumentar un poco el voltage a la fuente (16 v aprox)?
Saludos.  y Gracias.


----------



## matias_2008

entonce las medida son 6x4 Cm porfavor si todavia lo tenes impreso medilo y confirmame estas medidas


----------



## matias_2008

hola el preamplificador se puede usar par un amplificador tansistorizado?


----------



## mnicolau

Las medidas de la placa del amplificador son 58x38 [mm].

El preamplificador se puede usar para cualquier amplificador...

Saludos


----------



## matias_2008

hola algien me podria decir cual es el consumo del preamplificador?


----------



## belpmx

Hey Mariano, un saludo desde México...
Oye estaba revisando el PCB de pre 1524 solo es el pre sin amplificador, y encontre un pequeñisimo detalle... insignificante pero ahí esta... pues si puedes corrigelo... y si no, solo denle una raspadita con un cutter o exacto


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hey Mariano, un saludo desde México...
> Oye estaba revisando el PCB de pre 1524 solo es el pre sin amplificador, y encontre un pequeñisimo detalle... insignificante pero ahí esta... pues si puedes corrigelo... y si no, solo denle una raspadita con un cutter o exacto



Uh gracias por avisar Pabel, en realidad lo corregí hace un tiempo ya cuando lo armé y me di cuenta de eso, y me olvidé de actualizarlo. Le había corregido un par de detalles más también...

Saludos!


----------



## belpmx

De nada Mariano, no por nada esto es un foro, para ayudarse, sacar cosas adelante, aprender y sociaizar un poco...

Jajajaja, si dices que tiene detalles... a ver si no quemo algo por que es el unico que he encontrado y estoy a punto de meter la placa al ácido...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja no no, eran sólo eso, "detalles". Lugares donde había poca separación entre pads (pero había), y separé un poco más.. El que señalaste era el único "error" que había que corregir.

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

saludos, este amplificador lo arme y suena muy bien, solo tengo una duda, esta surge cuando estoy viendo que tiene o mejor dicho es preferible alimentar el circuito con una fuenteb de poder de 12volts a 4 amperes, y pss tengo por ahi un transformadorr de 12+12volts de unos 5 amperes por rama que al rectificarlos me suelta unos 15 votls, el problema esque anteriormente alimente una placa igual a esta con esa corrinete y pss se quemo .

¿Alguien conoce de alguna fuente que me pueda dejar una fuente factible para alimentar este amplificador?

saludos foreros


----------



## fernetpuro

Te felicito por el proyecto, implementar el 1524 te permite usar cables comunes en los pote ya que este pre utiliza corriente continua para regular los niveles. Me gustaria saber si existe la posibilidad de que subas el esquematico por que me hes mas facil para entenderlo. Gracias por la onda de compartir lo que sabes.


----------



## gtv

Hola a todos los colegas desde Venezuela. Arme el amplificador con el Tda7377, en la modalidad 2.1, osea dos canales simples y uno en puente. suena bien, pero le noto que no es muy bueno en las bajas frecuencias; como para manejar un Subwoofer. alguien ha notado ese detalle o sera que solo me pasa a mi?.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## leop4

que paso con las otras paginas de este post? habia 110 paginas y ahora hay 55 nada mas.


----------



## belpmx

Hammm, simplemente 110/2=55, quiere decir que ahora hay el doble de post por cada página....

O que se yo, solo se me ocurrio...


----------



## leop4

ajaaja


----------



## cbothamley

Hola mariano, soy nuevo en este asunto, no entiendo mucho de electrónica, estoy por armar el amplificador TDA7377 con el pre TDA1524 integrado en cuanto me llegue el TDA1524 que no lo conseguí todavía. Al ver la placa encontré una parte que no se si esta correcta, por favor revisala y avisame si estoy en lo correcto y si no perdón, como dije antes, no entiendo mucho de electrónica.

Saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola, al parecer se le fue un pequeño detalle a Mariano,pero cualquier cosa...

Debe de queda así

Saludos...


----------



## Facund0

Hola, hace un par de dias arme el amplificador con el TDA7377 y el pre con control de volumen solamente con dos LM741. 

El amplificador salio andando, y la verdad que me encanto, hace un tiempo habia armado otro con un TDA8560 pero se nota que este es de mejor calidad y a mi gusto suena mejor tambien, a pesar de que creo que es mas viejito que el 8560.

Ahora mi problema es el siguiente, no funciona correctamente el pre-amplificador que hice con control de volumen y ganancia, que esta en el primer post. Solamente se escucha en un solo canal y con mucho ruido. 
Puse los mismo componentes como estan en la lista respetando sus valores, salvo los capacitores que son de 50v en lugar de 25v porque no tenian.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, aca dejo dos fotos del PCB. Una vista de abajo y otra de arriba, a ver si alguien encuentra algun error que pase por alto.

Por cierto, son excelentes las PCBs que subieron al foro y toda la información que hay, no falta nada.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano, una pregunta.... para el preamplificador con el tda1524, no hay alguna forma de no usar potenciometro y siempre tener el "balance" en el medio, poner alguna resistencia algun puente... o cómo lo busco en la hoja de datos... por ejmplo una resistencia 23.5k (la mitad de valor del potenciometro).... y ahora que veo la hoja de datos al parecer no se necesita regulador, soporta hasta 16V

Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, primero cbothamley, gracias por avisar del error, lo pasé por alto cuando modifiqué la placa. Se corrige tal como comenta el amigo belpmx, cuando tenga acceso a mi pc subo la versión corregida.

Facundo, bienvenido al foro, no veo problemas en tu placa del pre, tal vez sea algo en los cables utilizados o problemas de soldaduras, no las veo bien hechas, están como "frías" y alguna puede no hacer contacto correctamente. Te aconsejo leas este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16433.html

Y a seguir practicando que sólo así se mejora la soldadura.

Belpmx, lo que yo hago es colocar 2 resistencias de igual valor, en este caso 22k. Una entre punto medio y un extremo; y la otra entre punto medio y el otro extremo (me refiero a los pads donde iría conectado el pote del balance), con eso queda el balance al medio, por lo menos a mi me funcionó siempre...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Ok, mil gracias... pero te cuento que el pre me funciona horrible, y esto debido a que las pistas se despegan... primero se despego una pista del balance, y ahora una de las pistas del regulador... mejor voy a volver a hacer la placa, y voy probar dejarle menos tiempo la plancha... o si no lo haré a mano.... asi hice la primera vez el tda7377 y aun funciona de luno, da cero problemas.
Yo que creí que ya dominaba el método de la plancha... pero aun me falla 

Bueno mil saludos,,,


----------



## Facund0

Hola mnicolau, gracias por responderme. Seguramente sean las soldaduras que estan mal hechas y no hagan buen contacto, porque ya lo probe 2 veces: una vez sin montar, en el "aire", y la otra ya todo montado con el amplificador en su gabinete... y me paso lo exactamente mismo.

Que me recomendarías que haga? Armo una nueva placa (usando todos los mismo componentes que ya tengo, desoldandolos) ...o tratar de quitar todo el estaño posible de esta misma y volver a soldar lo mejor posible agregando nuevo estaño.

Muchas Gracias, Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Yo volvería a soldar los componentes en forma correcta, las pistas parecen estar bastante bien y hacer el pcb nuevamente sería una pérdida de tiempo... también podés colocar otra bornera para la entrada de audio, en lugar de soldar los cables directo a la placa, y controlá los cables de entrada y salida del pre, que se encuentren en buen estado, medí continuidad para ver si no estan en contacto con masa ambos canales.

Saludos un abrazo


----------



## Ramon-DC

Resuta que tengo este amplificador armado y suen muy bien a cierto volumen, lo tengo alimentado con una fuente de PC de 450watts a 12volts, el roblema esque cuano le subo al maximo la fuente se apaga y tengo que reiniciarla (cables PSOn y tierra conectados a un switch) lo estoy probando con una lectora de CDs desde la salida de auriculares, el bafle tiene un tweeter de 70watts de 4Ohms y un woofer de 80watts de 6ohms. ¿alguien sabe cual es el problema?


----------



## belpmx

Puede que la fuente de poder este dañanda, jejeje, te lo digo por que yo tengo algunas "aparente" funcionando, pero si es de segunda mano, usada o te la regalarón puede que sea por eso. Pero si sabes que la fuente es de confianza.... esta raro


----------



## Ramon-DC

el lunes comprare un trnasformador de 12volts 4A para hacer una funete más reducida, espero que no me de ningun problema.

saludos


----------



## belpmx

si no quieres gastar en otra fuente, solo no le subas a todo... y si quieres comprar el transaformador, fijate que no te den gato por libre, casi con calcular el area del centro de transformador te das cuenta--- si te interesa lee esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html


----------



## Ramon-DC

muchas gracias tendre en cuenta eso al momento de comprarlo

saludos.


----------



## treblo

hola queria saber cuanto consume este circuito con los vumetros armados y queria saber si vale la pena ponerlo en un auto y si alguien probo si funciona correctamente armarlo para que tenga un subwoffer en puente y dos parlante en estereo osea armar un 2.1 gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí subí el circuito completo (TDA7377 y 1524) con la corrección del puente que mencionan en la página anterior...

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

que tal hoy arme un pre mono que anda rondando por ahi con el TL072 (el de luciperro) y el problema me surge cuando conecto todo, el pre si que "controla" los tonos pero tiene mucho ruido al tocar los potenciometros y tambien asi solo, pero por ejemplo cuando toco el disipador o una de las tierras magicamente el ruido desaparece ¿Qué será?

PS: Sin pre el amplificador funciona muy bien claro que sin el control de tonos y la preamplificación

PS2: la fuente para el pre consta de dos capacitores de 4700uF y dos cerámicos de 470nF regulada con 7815 y 7915 con un transformador que regulados me da como 16 volts un poco menos quizas unos 15.4V a unos 2 o 3 amps ¿creen que pueda sacar esos 15.4 volts regulados a 3A para alimentar el Ampli¡


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ramón, cual es el pre? por las dudas te referís a este que te adjunto?


----------



## Ramon-DC

segun el PCB si.

adjunto la imagen.


----------



## Ramon-DC

Esa es la imagen del PCB del pre que les menciono. Si alguien me sabría decir donde esta el error se los agradeceria infinatmente, ya que es la ultima pieza que me falta terminar para montar mi amplificador en su cajon de acrilico


----------



## mnicolau

Ajap, yo hice ese pcb. Primero que nada realizá estos cambios (aconsejados por el amigo ezavalla):

Cambiar las resistencias de 3k3, por resistencias de 22k y con eso vas a tener una ganacia maxima de 5 en la primera etapa. SI aún es mucho cambiar por 33k o 47k (ganancia maxima de 3 o 2). La de 390k las podés bajar a 33k. Con esto debería quedar mucho mas controlable el volumen.

Segundo, mandá a masa la carcaza de los potenciómetros y utilizá cable mallado, con eso deberías atenuar los problemas que estás teniendo. 

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Muchas gracias, ahora mismo ire a comprr los componentes, y les contaré como me fue.

PS:Como conte más arriba cre usted que el TDA7377 podria funcionar con esos 15.5Volts  3A?


----------



## mnicolau

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, ahora mismo ire a comprr los componentes, y les contaré como me fue.
> 
> PS:Como conte más arriba cre usted que el TDA7377 podria funcionar con esos 15.5Volts  3A?



Si, hasta 17[V] le podés mandar... así que no vas a tener problema con eso.


----------



## Ramon-DC

mmm elimine el ruido pero como desde un principio tengo distorsión no es mucha, más o menos a un nivel medio-alto es decir como para que no distorsionara, puede ser falta de amperaje en la fuente?

saludos


----------



## leop4

puede que si como pueda que no, con que voltage y amperaje lo estas alimentando?


----------



## Ramon-DC

pss el transformador con el que lo tengo reguados me suelta 15.4 volts a 2A


----------



## mnicolau

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> pss el transformador con el que lo tengo reguados me suelta 15.4 volts a 2A



Tené en cuenta que el amplificador puede llegar a consumir unos 2.5 a 3[A] aprox, tu transformador puede estar quedándose corto por lo cual notarías esa distorsión que comentás...

Saludos


----------



## Ramon-DC

Ya solucione todo, ruido, distorsion y lo demas. Me llego el trnasformaor de 4A a 12 que pedí me salio en 62 pesos mexicanos que son como 14 pesos argentinos. Muchas gracias¡¡¡ el amplificador suena de los más bien buenos graves y todo, cuando lo monte en su cajon se los muestro.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ramon-DC dijo:
			
		

> Ya solucione todo, ruido, distorsion y lo demas. Me llego el trnasformaor de 4A a 12 que pedí me salio en 62 pesos mexicanos que son como 14 pesos argentinos. Muchas gracias¡¡¡ el amplificador suena de los más bien buenos graves y todo, cuando lo monte en su cajon se los muestro.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Que bueno, me alegro che... Lo pagaste bastante barato al transformador. Esperamos esas fotos!

Saludos


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola, que tal. tambien soy de sta fe
qiero saber porfavor cual es la entrada de voltaje y cual es la entrada de linea o como es bien la onda, perdon por mi ignorancia, es qe todos los amplificadores caseros que tengo son mas simples y busco dar un paso mas grande a algo como esto. muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola, que tal. tambien soy de sta fe
qiero saber porfavor cual es la entrada de voltaje y cual es la entrada de linea o como es bien la onda, perdon por mi ignorancia, es qe todos los amplificador caseros que tengo son mas simples y busco dar un paso mas grande a algo como esto. muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ramon-DC

oye mnicolau no conoces un pre estereo semejante al TDA1524? porque aqui no logro conseguirlo  solo hay una casa de electronca que lo maneja sobrepedido pero tendría que pagar el flete igual. tambien me ofrecen un TDA6119 o TDA6109 pero no conozco su patillaje, asi que si conocias un pre bueno y estereo espero que me lo hagas saber.


----------



## mnicolau

bienbolivianoo dijo:
			
		

> hola, que tal. tambien soy de sta fe
> qiero saber porfavor cual es la entrada de voltaje y cual es la entrada de linea o como es bien la onda, perdon por mi ignorancia, es qe todos los amplificador caseros que tengo son mas simples y busco dar un paso mas grande a algo como esto. muchas gracias de antemano.



Hola, bienvenido al foro. 
A cual circuito te referís? Por lo general suelo identificar la entrada de tensión con "+V" y "Gnd" (+V es el positivo y Gnd el negativo o "masa"). Las entradas de audio son "IN L" e "IN R" para identificar ambos canales, y las salidas son los "Out".

Ramón-DC, fijate si conseguís el LM1036, es un IC que cumple las mismas funciones que el TDA y capás tenga mejor calidad de sonido (no lo pude comparar). En el foro me parece que está el pcb incluso.

Saludos


----------



## bienbolivianoo

gracias por la pronta respuesta. me referia al diseño que compartiste vos, el del amplificador con el tda 7337.
por lo qe entiendo seria que gnd +v son la entrada de voltaje; outr y out l salidas eso si.
gnd + y gnd + son las dos entradas no? y switch para que es eso es lo qe no entiendo :S


----------



## mnicolau

Si te fijás en el 2º post de la 1º página, hay un esquema con las conexiones. Está hecho con el diseño viejo del TDA7377 pero sirve igual. 

Es todo correcto lo que mencionás y en el archivo "Amplificador TDA7377 - Componentes.JPG" vas a ver que las entradas están señaladas con IN L e IN R (el "gnd" y el "+" hacen referencia a la polaridad de las mismas).

En switch se coloca un interruptor que permite encender y apagar el amplificador. Si lo querés dejar siempre encendido y controlarlo con la alimentación, puenteás esos pads y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Facund0

Hola denuevo gente, a los que ya conocen a fondo el TDA7377 jeje les hago dos consultas antes de seguir con el proyecto:

En un primer momento arme este amplificador para usar en el auto con dos 6x9, pero como tuve unos problemas con el auto y esta en el taller, me decidi a usarlo en la PC ya que lo tenia armado y funcionando.

La idea era armar dos bafles de 2 vias (no me decido si del tipo columna o comunes) con lo siguiente: un woofer FOXTEX de 6.5" 4Ohm 150W 20Oz y un tweeter domo de 1" o 3/4"... para cada bafle.

Lo pensaba alimentar con la misma fuente que uso en la PC ATX, que es una Vitsuba 450W 12v 18A (segun el fabricante y dudo que sean reales) ...pero no creo que sea muy conveniente hacer esto, no? No quiero arruinar nada de la pc. Que opinan uds? 

(De todas modos tengo una fuente mas viejita AT que tiene 12v 8A que para este integrado es suficiente supongo... pero ocuparia todo mas espacio y habria mas cableado que si utilizara la misma fuente de la pc.)

Y mi otra duda es si me estoy quedando medio corto con la potencia de este amplificador para mover esos dos bafles que mencione mas arriba?

Espero sus respuestas. Y gracias por su ayuda!

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Facundo, mirá yo tengo todavía funcionando en la PC el 1º amplificador con el 7377 que armé. Lo alimento directo desde la misma fuente (de 400W marca perro), no creo que tengas problemas usando la Vitusba que comentás.

Respecto a los bafles que querés armar, te los va a tirar perfectamente y con potencia de sobra, no te preocupes por eso.  Vas a tener un lindo sistema de sonido así que dale para adelante nomás. Ah y no necesitás armar preamplificador. 

Saludos


----------



## Facund0

Gracias mnicolau, le voy a dar para adelante entonces con el proyecto   Cuando empiece con el armado de los bafles le voy a ir sacando fotos. 
Y aunque el pre ya lo tenia armado no lo voy a utilizar, para evitar algunos ruiditos que se puedan meter y ademas, como me dijiste, no es necesario en la pc. Lo voy a usar como amp para unos auriculares tipo dj que tengo y que con la PC no le puedo sacar todo el jugo.. vamos ver si anda jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## metalero1987

Hola como estan, les comento mi situacion y les hago unas consulta.
Resulta q hace unos años mi vieja compro un Combo de LG q venia tele + home theater, ahora el lector del home palmo entonces mi vieja compro un Dvd , y cuando se me da por instalarlo me doy cuenta q en las indicasiones decia q si queria instalar el dvd con un sistema de sonido (2.1, 5.1 etc) nececitaba un amplificador... me puse a investigar y el problema q estos home theater los venden ya todo integrado es decir, lectora de dvd, amplificador y parlantes, si se te caga algo cagaste tenes q tirar todo, pero yo no pienso tirar los parlantes, asi q aca va la pregunta, lei por estos foros q con el TDA7377 se puede aplicar 4 canales para los surround y otro mas para el Sub buffer (creo),bueno en definitiva, no termino de imaginarmelo como seria, por otro lado se puese si o no alimentar con una fuente de pc? se q hay varios circuitos y creo q los vi todos, pero no se si son adaptables, si alguien me puede orientar, se agradese.


----------



## Ramon-DC

Con el 7377 puedes lograr amplificar hasta 4 canales por separado o 2 y un bajo (2.1)  pero no 5. yo lo tengo asi al aire en mi pc funcionando con una fuente de poder de PC y suena muy bien con los pres que tengo. alamejor y te puedes armar los amplificadores para los cuatro canales con el tda7377 y hacer otro aparte para el subwoofer con el TDA1562. Saludos


----------



## siaprendo

Auuuuuuuuxilio: hola soy renuevo en esto en donde estudio tome una materia de electronica y que me a gustado tanto esto que me puse a investigar y me encontre con este foro que se me ace bien bueno  y me dije aver siaprendo algo.

 arme el circuito tal y como esta en el pcb,  lo alimento con una fuente de 12v a 5 am lo ise sin pre pa mi pc pero no escucho nada todabia.  Sera por que el capacitor elec. de 47mf  lo tengo de 10mf (mañana lo cambio aver si es esto) o mi tda ya lo la arma, como saver si el tda funciona?

otra pregunta con esta fuente puedo alimentar dos 7377?

de antemano gracias  a todos.


----------



## matias_2008

hola amigos yo arme el amplificador con el pre y luego de un tiempo de tenerlo tirado por el escritorio lo arme en una caja y resulta que cundo le conecte la alimentacion de 12v lo conecte al reves, es decir el posito de la funete con el negativo del amplificador y el negativo de la fuente con el positivo del amplificador, enseguida revento el capacitor de 2200uf que esta en la entrada de alimnetacion entre el positivo y el negativo, enseguida desconecxte la fuente, el porblema es que ayer le cambie el capacitor quemado y no anda el amplificador el preamplificador anda sin problemas, pero el amplificadorfcador nada de nada y lo mas raro que el tda nisiquiera calienta, yo tongo entedido que cuando esta quemado un tda se calienta como loco apenas conectas la alimentacion
pregunta:
el tda se abra quemado?
hay alguna forma de saver si esta quemado? ya que este integrado vale como $12


----------



## mnicolau

siaprendo, bienvenido al foro. 

Te hago las preguntas típicas, está bien armado todo? no está invertido el pcb? hiciste un puente entre los pads de "switch" o colocaste un interruptor ahí? el cable de audio está armado correctamente? No enciende el led? Colocá una foto del armado haber si vemos algo raro.

Matías, lo más seguro es que hayas quemado el IC al alimentarlo al revés... deberías cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## siaprendo

mnicolau eres un adibino.

tienes razon la placa que arme la ice con el pcb invertido (se nota lo principiante) lo are de nuevo a ver si ahora si se me ace.

Cres que necesite otro tda o cono saber si lo queme, te mandaria una foto pero me apena la manera en que he soldado.

gracias y  saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hey, ramón de veras que compraste un transformadorr barato, yo compe uno a 2Amp en $105 y no entrega 2Amp a 12....

jejejeje

Saudos


----------



## Ramon-DC

me lo consiguio un amigo que trabaja en una electrica los tenian en remate


----------



## belpmx

Muy buena compra... si tienen mas deberias de compralos...despues le encontraras mas usos
jejejeje


----------



## matias_2008

hola amigos yo arme el amplificador con el pre y luego de un tiempo de tenerlo tirado por el escritorio lo arme en una caja y resulta que cundo le conecte la alimentacion de 12v lo conecte al reves, es decir el posito de la funete con el negativo del amplificador y el negativo de la fuente con el positivo del amplificador, enseguida revento el capacitor de 2200uf que esta en la entrada de alimnetacion entre el positivo y el negativo, enseguida desconecxte la fuente, el porblema es que ayer le cambie el capacitor quemado y no anda el amplificador el preamplificador anda sin problemas, pero el amplificadorfcador nada de nada y lo mas raro que el tda nisiquiera calienta, yo tongo entedido que cuando esta quemado un tda se calienta como loco apenas conectas la alimentacion
pregunta:
el tda se abra quemado?
hay alguna forma de saver si esta quemado? ya que este integrado vale como $12


----------



## mnicolau

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Matías, lo más seguro es que hayas quemado el IC al alimentarlo al revés... deberías cambiarlo.
> Saludos



Post #1128


----------



## mar_dd06

podrían indicar la potencia aproximada


----------



## mnicolau

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> podrían indicar la potencia aproximada



Bienvenido al foro...

Te dejo la gráfica Potencia de salida (por canal) vs. Tensión de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## bienbolivianoo

*hola, yo de nuevo. espero no molestar demasiado. ahora mismo estoy saliendo a comprarme los componentes para hacerme el amplificador solito, sin el pre ya que donde compro los componentes no tienen el integrado del pre, y aparte pienso usar de pre otro que tengo en ksa. y queria saber como conectarle un potenciometro al amplificador  para que regule un poco el volumen de salida. tengo entendido que es algo facil. agradezco de antemano su ayuda.*

pd. me explicaron que es asi pero no entiendo bien alguien me lo puede detallar masomenos o decirme de qe forma va? dejo foto de la explicacion.


----------



## franko1819

hola amigos del foro¡¡
bueno yo tengo una duda...
estoy armando un ampificado con un tda7386 y ese integrado tiene 4 entradas y 4 salidas.
lo que yo quisiera hacer es juntar de alguna manera 2 entradas(izquierda y derecha)y dos salidas para tambien separar en izquierda y derecha
aca pongo el circuito a ver si me pueden ayudar

desde ya gracias


(disculpen si lo puse en el foro incorrecto)


----------



## belpmx

bienbolivianoo dijo:
			
		

> *hola, yo de nuevo. espero no molestar demasiado. ahora mismo estoy saliendo a comprarme los componentes para hacerme el amplificador solito, sin el pre ya que donde compro los componentes no tienen el integrado del pre, y aparte pienso usar de pre otro que tengo en ksa. y queria saber como conectarle un potenciometro al amplificador  para que regule un poco el volumen de salida. tengo entendido que es algo facil. agradezco de antemano su ayuda.*
> 
> pd. me explicaron que es asi pero no entiendo bien alguien me lo puede detallar masomenos o decirme de qe forma va? dejo foto de la explicacion.



Hola hola, no es complicado, lo que debes limitar es la entrada de audio (audio in) un potenciometro es una resistencia variable, entoces para este caso tienes que buscar un potenciometro doble  de 50kohm  (tiene 6 pines) entonces... tomando en cuenta un potenciometro simple (tiene 3 pines) el primer pin va conectado a tierra, masa, neutro.... el segundo pin va conectado a la entrada de audio del amplificador, y el tercer pin va conectado a la señal de audio. pero como la señal es estereo... quedaria algo así:


----------



## belpmx

Hola franco, estuve dandole una revisada a la hoja de datos de ese TDA, y al menos en la hoja de datos no viene como conectarlo en bridge (que es lo que tu buscas, juntar dos canales y solo sacar uno) es probable que no soporte el tda el modo bridge, el tda 7377 tambien es de 4 canales, pero haciendole caso a la hoja de datos se pueden sacar dos canales con más pontencia, espero te sirva, y te repito solo me base en la hoja de datos y no estoy del todo seguro.


----------



## franko1819

ah o sea que si uso dos entradas uso dos salidas?


----------



## belpmx

pues.... primero que nada, cuantas bocinas tienes, o cuantas bocinas quieres usar
¿?


----------



## franko1819

quiero usar 2


----------



## mnicolau

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> quiero usar 2



Si querés usar sólo 2 salidas te conviene usar el 7377... ya se encuentran en bridge las salidas y vas a tener el doble de potencia que usando 2 salidas del 7386.


----------



## belpmx

Estoy de acuerdo con el buen Mariano, si tuvieras 4 bocinas, simplemente cada canal lo repites... y listo, además el tda que mencionas tiene casi la misma potencia que el 7377, revise la hoja de datos...

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

muchas ,muchas gracias


----------



## javiixx

Hola yo quisiera armar el amplificador.. pero me gustaria saber de ante mano con cuanto se alimenta
osea la cantidad del [V] y [A]
desde ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

javiixx dijo:
			
		

> Hola yo quisiera armar el amplificador.. pero me gustaria saber de ante mano con cuanto se alimenta
> osea la cantidad del [V] y [A]
> desde ya gracias.



Bienvenido al foro...

Revisá el post #1136, subí una tabla donde figura la potencia que le vas a sacar por canal de acuerdo a la tensión con la que alimentes el circuito (máximo 17[V]). Y calculale unos 3 o 4 [A] máximos.

Saludos


----------



## javiixx

a oks gracias... mnicolau
y minimo con cuantos [A] lo tengo que alimentar?


----------



## mnicolau

Mínimo? y.. debés disponer de 1[A] por lo menos para un sonido "aceptable".


----------



## javiixx

a oks disculpa todas las preguntas es qe recien empiezo en esto jaja.
con una fuente de pc se puede hacerlo funcionar osea usar el cable amarillo y negro de la fuente 
amarillo como positivo y negro como negativo
se puede ?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, ningún problema con la fuente de PC y tenés [A] de sobra ahí. Dale para adelante que seguro te va a gustar...

Saludos


----------



## javiixx

gracias man  disculpa las molestias.


----------



## javiixx

che te hago una pregunta no tenes guardado por casualidad el archivo .pcb del amplificador solo... osea sin el pre y para pasarmelo?


----------



## mnicolau

No che dejo todo en mi ciudad, acá donde estudio no traigo nada, me tiento sino jajaj

En el pdf está todo lo que necesitás...


----------



## javiixx

aaah jajaja che y porqe en una imagen qe esta en el pdf tiene una entrada L y una entrada R ? aparte de tener las entradas para los parlantes?


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí puse la explicación en el 1º post...



> Explicación de cada una de las terminales del amplificador:
> "IN L" e "IN R": entradas de audio, provenientes de una fuente de audio (reproductor de mp3, PC, etc) o del preamplificador (en el caso de utilizarlo), cada una con una terminal de Gnd (masa/tierra) junto a ella para poder utilizar cable mallado.
> "Out L" y "Out R": salidas de audio, allí van conectados los parlantes.
> "Switch": Allí se coloca un interruptor para el encendido o apagado del amplificador (colocar un puente en el caso de querer dejarlo siempre encendido).
> "+V" y "Gnd": Terminales de alimentación, positivo y negativo respectivamente.


----------



## javiixx

Hola Una ultima pregunta.... el amplificador no tiene control de volumen ... armando el amplificador solo? o tiene un volumen fijo?


----------



## belpmx

No, no lo tiene, pero puedes variar el volumen de tu aparato reproductor (mp3, pc, discman... etc) o ultilizar algún preamplificador, o colocar un potenciometro a la entrada de audio.
El amplificador amplifica lo que le envies, si mandas una señal baja no se escucha  tan elevado, si subes el volumen el amplificador suena más. me explico ¿?

Saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Hola a todos, oye Mariano, el diagrama del 1524, es el de la hoja de datos, o lo sacaste de otro lado, lo que pasa es que las pistas muy delgadas me estan dando problemas y quiero hacer diferente el Pre... pero no se que diagrama usar, si pudieras facilitarme el diagrama del cual te basaste, te lo agradecería

SAludos


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, sisi es el mismo que se encuentra en la hoja de datos, sólo cambié los caps de 56[nF] por 47[nF], lo demás está igual. 

Qué problema tenés con las pistas finas? no se transfieren correctamente? qué método usas para transferir?

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Uso el método de la plancha, pero a simple vista si se pasa bien el toner, al poner la placa al acido todo se ve bien, el problema es que al sacarla quedan algunas peqeñas lineas entre el cobre, o se cortan, me pongo con el multimetro a ver si hay continuidad, y no la hay. Además de eso si ñe dejo mucho rato la plancha despues se queman las pistas y se despegan de la placa... y he notado que si uso pistas más gruesas no se cortan y no las alcanzo a quemar, las que mas problema me dan son las de los potenciometros...

Pues gracias...


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola de nuevo. vuelvo con buenas noticias  termine recien el amplificador del 7377 sin pre. con un poco de miedo porque al conectarlo a la fuente no dio señales de vida y me puse muuy triste la verdad... hasta que me iba a ir a dormir angustiado y mi viejo se le dio por agarrar el tester y resulta que las pinzas de prueba de la fuente estaban cortadas adentro y no mandaba los 12 a la plaqueta... asi que ahi nomas reemplaze los cables y anduvo al toqe como los dioses, conectandolo a dos 6x9 y a mi nokia 5310 y levantando el techo..... asi que bueno contentisimo. mñna ni bien termino todo saco fotos de como qedo todo y de la caja de fuente que voy a tapizar y voy a colocarlo dentro. un abrazo a todos los que me ayudaron y principalmente a mnicolau por postear este amplificador  gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro mucho bienbolivianoo... bien por el viejo que no se rindió jeje

Esperamos esas fotos!

Saludos


----------



## javiixx

hola alguien sabria donde puedo conseguir el TDA 7377 ?

porqe no lo puedo conseguir por ningun lado


----------



## bienbolivianoo

javiixx, de donde sos? yo soy de santa fe capital y lo consegui al toque en el primer lugar que fui. te conviene ir a una casa de electronica bien variada y algo qe este hace mucho y no te arranque la cabeza con los precios. yo lo pague $12 (argentinos) al integrado y junto con todos los otros componentes para el amplificador me salio 26 mangos masomenos-.


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola, que tal. escribo para ver si alguien tuvo el mismo problema. resulta que estoy usando el amplificador que construi ayer. el de este foro. lo alimento con una fuente atx de 300w. anda al pelo. pero al conectarlo a la pc se escucha un zumbido muy molesto. esta conectado con otros parlantes en un splitter( ese q hace 2 entradas de una.) ya probe conectando sin el splitter y el zumbido aumenta, asi que eso no es. que puede ser el problema porqe estuve a punto de conectarle un puente de diodos y unos filtros para filtrar bien pero al conectarlo a mi cel no hace ningun zumbido. que tendria qeu hacer para evitar este zumbido que viene de la pc?


----------



## maxep

controla todas las masas. que esten bien unidas  ioncluyendo en la placa.. si o si tnes que conectarlo con cable mallado


----------



## bienbolivianoo

ese es el problema. conecte desde las borneras de entrada de la plaqueta hasta dos rca todo con cable mallado, todo bien aislado todo prolijito. la cuestion es que ni un ruido al conectarlo al cel. pero a la compu hace ese ruidito molesto nada mas por eso. las masas estan bien.


----------



## belpmx

Hmmmm, puede que se este filtrando el ruido de algun ventilador de la PC, tambien me pasa a mi... pues... prueba lo que dice maxep, puedes poner un nucleo de los de fuente de pc con unas vueltas de alambre esmaltado entre la entrada de la luz...


----------



## bienbolivianoo

no entendi bien lo de la entrada de luz. pense poder solucionarlo con lo qe dije antes de los diodos rectificadores con los capacitores. mñna voy a probar la forma esa si anda comento y sino tendre que ver bien que hago no se. gracias igual_D


----------



## belpmx

Bueno... a veces entra ruido por la pc, generalmente alguno de los ventiladores, lo que te digo, si tienes alguna fuente de PC tienen unos toides color amarillo, quitaselo y quitale el bobinado, prueba ponerle unas 15 vueltas y a un extremo de la bobina le pones la entrada positiva y la otra punta al amplificador, y si no te funciona haz un bobinado de 15 vueltas en un sentido y otro de 15 en sentido opuesto y cada bobina lo conectas a positvo y negativo respectivamente... como estas usando una fuente de PC y estas tienen un ventilador PUEDE que sea este el que hace e ruido, si con el toroide se soluciona quiere deicr que la frecuencia de ruido de la fuente de pc se esta sumando a otra frecuencia que produce la computadora... pues solo probando se sabe... si no vas tener que probar con algunos pacacitores... pero priemero prueba con el toroide


----------



## bienbolivianoo

listo muchas gracias-.


----------



## belpmx

Entonces si te funciono con lo que dije ¿? con cual método el de una sola bobina o con el de las dos ¿? y de nada


----------



## nightwolf62

buenas soy david y ya estoy por hacer el amplificador mas pre una pregunta cuantos amperes consume dicho amplificador con dos parlantes de 4ohms desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola, que tal.  belpmx te comento que no probe tu idea, me da miedo andar tocando la fuente de pc a ver si la rompo jaja, por ahora para la pc estoy usando un transformador chiquito tipo los de sega pero con 13.5v. 850mAh, y se escucha mas que bien. ahora cuando uso el amplificador con el celular o otra cosa ahi si uso con la fuente de pc qe no me tira ruido. voy a usarlo asi hasta conseguir un transformador de 12 copado y lo rectifique y filtre bien, pero gracias igual


----------



## treblo

Hola miren yo quiero armar el pre con tda1524 con el que esta en la primera pagina pero el problema que tengo en que no consigo capacitores de 15nf consegui 22nf y queria saber si es lo mismo usar los de 22nf o eso me puede traer algun tipo de inmconveniente como que genere ruido o algo por el estilo
gracias


----------



## treblo

bienbolivianoo te comento que yo tengo un problema similar pero con un tda2040 cuando lo conecto a la pc me mete ruido lo solucione metiendole un capacitor de 100nf en paralelo a la entrada de audio  osea del cable que viene de la pc metele en paralelo un capacitor ceramico de 100nf, a mi me funcion si lo probas despues contame como te fue saludos


----------



## belpmx

Haaa, eso del toroide, me refiero a que lo saques de una fuente de PC que ya no sirva no de la que usas para alimentar el circuito... no se si me explico


----------



## belpmx

Son 7nF de diferencia, no creo que halla mucho problema, y estas van en serie con la tierra y el tda, asi que supongo que son como para filtrar ruidos, prueba con las 22nF debe de funcionar.


----------



## earroyog

Que tal! bueno pues me he armado el pre con el tda1524  gracias a el PCB que postearon en éste foro, tengo un problema ya que al subir el volúmen del pre, me mete mucha distorción, (en lo mínimo me funcina bien), según la lista de componentes se necesita una resistencia de 4.7 ohms, y fué la que puse, pero checando el datasheet creo que deberá ser de 4.7kohms, alguien que me pudiera confirmar? podría ser la causa de mi problema? si alguién lo ha armado o sabe algo lo agradecería!

Treblo yo tampoco conseguí los de 15nF y también le puse de 22nF, te cuento como me va cuando me deshaga de la distorción jeje..., 

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, cambiala por 4.7[KΩ] que es el valor correcto. Por el capacitor de 22[nF] no hay problema.

Saludos


----------



## treblo

earroyoq dale espero tu respuesta a ver como te fue con el pre este que bueno que se pueden poner los de 22 porque los de 15 no los cosegia jejej gracias


----------



## treblo

Hola tengo un pregunta se pueden cambiar los capacitores de 470 nf por algunos mas chicos o de otro valor porque en la casa donde me venden los componenetes me dicen siempre que llegan la proxima semana y nunca llegan y queria saber si se puede cambiar por algun otro valor gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Ponele 220[nF] o de última 100[nF] si tampoco conseguís el primero.. no vas a notar cambios.

Saludos


----------



## treblo

Genial me parece que de 220 tengo sino le pongo de 100 qeu tengo seguro gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## earroyog

bueno treblo pues comentarte que ha funcionado CASI de maravilla jeje, no olvides poner la resistencia de 4.7k envez de la de 4.7, por otro lado digo casi porque el potenciometro del volúmen parece estar "sobrado" pues al girarlo al máximo empieza a distorcionar bastante, use potes de 50k, no creo que sea por los 3k de diferencia, pero si alguien sabe como solucionarlo agradeceria la respuesta...
Por cierto es muy bueno el post y el pre! Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Deberías bajar un poco la señal de entrada así podés utilizar todo el recorrido del potenciómetro, si es muy alta obvio que va a distorsionar.


----------



## treblo

Hola genial y te felicito que te anduvo cuando puedas subi algunas fotos , yo lo termino de soldar mañana y les comento , tambien tengo unos potes de 50k supongo que si se le baja la señal de entreada como dijo mnicolau tedria que funcar joya....y gracias por todas las recomendacioones mañana les cuento como me fue


----------



## dandany

Buenas, uds. dicen que me puede llegar a andar este integrado con un woofer de 12 Xtreme Sound?(los que vende el tranfuga de dancis) de 20w rsm porque lo tengo conectado a un aiwa nsx 999 de 20wrsm y suena bastante bien mi pregunta es si el integrado tiene esa potencia para mover ese woofer...y otro mas ya que es estereo.
Otra cosa,Cuanto es el consumo de este amplificador en una hora con los dos canales a maximo volumen...
Saludos,y gracias


----------



## gca

El amplificador te entrega 35W + 35W si el woofer es de 20W RMS y le das con 35w lo podrias dañar, yo alimentaria dos woofer de 40W RMS.
El amplificador consume aproximadamente unos 7 amper hora los dos canales juntos.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

No pero no es la potencia real esa... páginas atrás subí la gráfica de la potencia de salida, depende de la tensión de alimentación y está entre 12 y 24[W] por canal aprox. Vas a mover bien esos woofers con la potencia. El consumo es de unos 3 a 4[A] (durante una hora serían [Ah]) *por IC*, osea, 2 canales.


----------



## gca

Que raro cuando lo hice y me fije en el datasheet el que me fije decia 30+30w  35+35w max en 4Ohms


----------



## mnicolau

Sisi, es potencia *máx*, no es la real a la que lo vas a usar, con thd 10% seguro no escuchás ya que es ruido directamente. Vuelvo a dejar la gráfica.







Saludos


----------



## agustin_resistencia

La resistencia de 1k es para el led o hay q ponerla si o si?
espero sus respuestas!saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

agustin_resistencia dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia de 1k es para el led o hay q ponerla si o si?
> espero sus respuestas!saludos!



Si, es sólo para el led.

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

hola a todos.. ecribo para contarles que ya lo hice y tengo un problema: suena fuerticimo pero se escucha cortado y cuando le toco con los dedos los terminales del tda 7377 se escucha mas bajo pero anda perfecto.. revise masas pero esta todo ok.. no entiendo que puede ser.
y otra cosa estoy con dudas si van 4 capacitores de 4.7 o 2 de 4.7 y dos de 2.2 y en que lugar se conecta  porque en la foto dice 4.7 entre medio de los dos capacitores y no entiendo bien..

muchas gracias por la ayuda ya escribi varias veces me ayudaron


----------



## dandany

van 2 de 470 nanos=0,47micros 2 nomas y uno de 100nanos=0,1 micro capas eso le habras errado y este ocscilando el integrado nose yo algo aporte  fijate porque no son electroliticos tampoco(los 3 que te nombre arriba) saludos.


----------



## belpmx

Eso de que se corta, revisa bien la entrada de audio, a veces cuando hago yo los conectores hace corto la masa de la señal con la señal, por eso ahora solo  compro cables hechos. Puede que sea eso me ha pasado
Saludos


----------



## dandany

En ese caso no se escucha o se escucha sin volumen cuando hay corto entre la masa y la señal pero los capacitores que dijo arriba si son los no polarizados le estás errando feo ya que son 2 de 470nafoF y 1 de 100nanoF


----------



## belpmx

dandany dijo:
			
		

> En ese caso no se escucha o se escucha sin volumen cuando hay corto entre la masa y la señal pero los capacitores que dijo arriba si son los no polarizados le estás errando feo ya que son 2 de 470nafoF y 1 de 100nanoF



Puede que tengas razon puede que no, a mi me ha pasado eso de que se escucha, se corta.... y cambio el cable y funciona bien.... es que soy malisimo con esto y creo que hago todo bien... y me falla lo mas sencillo

Jajajajaja.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Naaaa,dejate de joder tenes razon a mi me pasa lo msmo siempre la cosa mas estúpida te jode el proyecto, pero asi aprendes también, fallo error explosion muerte, todo eso te enseña cosas y asi tambien aprendes a fijarte antes de hacer las cosas saludos!(casarte por ejemplo)


----------



## mnicolau

Jajaj siempre pasa eso... tengo un discman viejo que uso para probar los amplificador que voy armando, armé uno estéreo la semana pasada y uno de los canales no quería funcionar por nada, estuve media hora midiendo y viendo qué podría ser hasta que se me ocurre probar otra fuente de audio... era el discman el problema, se le había desoldado uno de los canales en la ficha. Para la próxima lo voy a tener en cuenta...

Saludos


----------



## dandany

Ayer lo arme en media hora sin pre y me mueve un xtreme sound de 12 pulgadas ,lo que note de este amplificador es que muestrea todas las frecuencias especial para woofers y full range y la distorción en un oido no entrenado(el mio) ni se nota mas tarde voy a filmar un video con los 2 xtremesound de 12'' con el amplificador guarda que no es para bass este amplificador es para literalmente ''escuchar musica nada mas en un volumen aceptable''cosa de salir con el auto el finde y tener un tokesito de bass sirve como piña(recomiendo los xtreme sound de 10 los mueve a fondo son parlantes chinos pero son de poca potencia especial para este amplificador) ...SALUDOS

YouTube - TDA7377 al mango sin pre


----------



## RODRIGO

no yo digo los que estan abajo que son en uf.. son esos que marque 
queria saber si son 4 de 4.7uf o dos de 4.7uf y dos de 2.2 uf.. y lo que se me corta lo soluciono tocandolo abajo del integrado.. pero no puedo estar manejando y teniendolo a la vez ..jajaja 


muchas gracia por los aportes.


----------



## belpmx

Yo puse 4 de 4.7


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el video dandany, se la banca bastante bien el 7377 parece... 

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

aguantes los black eyed peas


----------



## dandany

lo mueve bien, imaginense con pre  al woofer,lo tengo conectado a un aiwa nsx 999 de 20w en 4 ohm y 15w en 6ohms con un stk4221 (algo asi era)  y bueno voy aver si mi vieja compra el auto nuevo el laguna 97' queda para meeee  y le pongo el amplificador con el pre y todo


----------



## agustin_resistencia

todo por q vas a tener auto no mas!te lo vmos a afanar con legui! un abrazo looko!saludos al foro y perdon por la intromision(no se q kiere decir pero no importa!qeda bien!)


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola todos les paso a comentar q arme el amplificador con el pre pero no me funciona esta todo bien, todos los componentes son nuevos medi la salida de los parlantes y tiene alrededor de 7 volts queria saber si eso es normal lo cual no creo;yo le coloque un condensador de 100ufx25v en serie para q la tension no pase por los parlantes pero se escucha horrible si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria.Lfuente es de 16v +ó- 5ampers


----------



## mnicolau

nightwolf62 subite alguna foto de ambos lados de la placa y vemos qué podemos hacer...

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola mnico tanto tiempo, puse el 7377 en una moto, cambie cables de bujia y todo y no le puedo sacar el ruido, que hago? me dijeron de poner un operacional en la alimentacion, sera asi? me sirve? comoooo?


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola mnico tanto tiempo, puse el 7377 en una moto, cambie cables de bujia y todo y no le puedo sacar el ruido, que hago? me dijeron de poner un operacional en la alimentacion, sera asi? me sirve? comoooo?



VIKINGO! tanto tiempo... probá ponerle un filtro LC en la alimentación. Bobina en serie y capacitor en paralelo. Para la bobina, buscate algún toroide armado y probá. Capacitor probá de ponerle 470[uF] y 100[nF], ambos en paralelo.

Qué moto es? Qué tipo de ruido hace? Lo hace sólo con la moto encendida me imagino... 

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigazo, una kimko hace un trrr trrr y al acelerar peor jeje, ese filtro se compra armado? como seria , sabes que solo se que no se nada jejejej


----------



## nightwolf62

hola nuevamente aca te dejo las fotos de la placa te comento q lo unico q tiene de distinto es el regulador para el 1524 no consegui el 7809 y le puse un 7808 q eso no le hace nada segun el datatest .la parte del pre con el 1524 anda de diez pero el amplificador no funciona se escuchamuy ronco y en las salidas de audio tengo corriente q es eso lo q me llama la atención


----------



## belpmx

Y las fotos ¿?


----------



## nightwolf62

nodefinitivamente no puedo subir las fotos no me anda bien la compu todo mal n


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola amigazo, una kimko hace un trrr trrr y al acelerar peor jeje, ese filtro se compra armado? como seria , sabes que solo se que no se nada jejejej



Mmm probá con el filtro haber que tal, si el ruido acompaña la marcha del motor puede venir por el lado del alternador, algún diodo en corto. Pero probá el filtro primero... acá lo subió dandany

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073-1060.html

Post #1067

Viene armado ya sino.. es muy común. Se lo consigue como "supresor de ruidos" y no suelen ser muy caros, obvio si lo armás te sale bastante más barato.

Saludos!


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

ok no puedo habrir la foto jeje despues conectate al msn si podes y charlamos un rato


----------



## dandany

Che yo deje este filtro ya le sirvio a algunos de los vagos del foro un usuario con el avatar de ac dc compro todo y le andubo perfecto 


Lo dejo aca abajo






La inductancia de 50 μH, se compone de cincuenta vueltas de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 mm de diámetro, enrollada en un núcleo de ferrita toroidal, en cualquier caso, su valor no es crítico. Los dos condensadores en paralelo es un electrolito 2200 mF y 0,1 nF poliéster.
(funciona 10pts. es la pagina de un italiano)


----------



## angelo123

hola soy medio principiante, y ya arme el amplificador (TDA7377)
lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto primero, si anda todo lo quiero conectar a un transformador, q ya lo tengo, necesito saber si el conversor de CA a CC de la 1ª pagina q puso "mnicolau" me va a servir,
ya que tengo miedo de quemar el integrado y perder todo lo que vengo haciendo.
los diodos son de 6A, no?
si hay algo mas para decirme mejor, mientras mas sepa mucho mejor, gracias
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy medio principiante, y ya arme el amplificador (TDA7377)
> lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto primero, si anda todo lo quiero conectar a un transformador, q ya lo tengo, necesito saber si el conversor de CA a CC de la 1ª pagina q puso "mnicolau" me va a servir,
> ya que tengo miedo de quemar el integrado y perder todo lo que vengo haciendo.
> los diodos son de 6A, no?
> si hay algo mas para decirme mejor, mientras mas sepa mucho mejor, gracias
> Saludos



Hola, fijate en el 2º post, acabo de subir los circuitos renovados. El conversor ahora está tal cual la imagen del esquema que muestro. Funciona bien así como está, no vas a quemar nada.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> angelo123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola soy medio principiante, y ya arme el amplificador (TDA7377)
> lo voy a probar con una bateria de auto primero, si anda todo lo quiero conectar a un transformador, q ya lo tengo, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, fijate en el 2º post, acabo de subir los circuitos renovados. El conversor ahora está tal cual la imagen del esquema que muestro. Funciona bien así como está, no vas a quemar nada.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


ok, gracias, pero me queres decir el de la 1ª pagina no?
el que adjunto?
gracias, muy agradecido por la velocidad jajaja


----------



## nightwolf62

Hola sigue sin andar mi amplificador lo que hace es q oscila en pulsos de 2 o 3 segundos y en ese lapso anda y corta  :evil: una pregunta si cambio los condensadores de entrada del 7377 los cambio por ceramicos o poliester en vez de esos electroliticos?veo si puedo subir las fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Nightwolf, revisá si no tenés este problema...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/175133/

Por lo que comentás, puede ser que hayas armado la versión que tenía ese error.

angelo, revisá el 2º post que está en la primer página. Ahí está el archivo Conversor CA-CC.rar, ese vas a armar.

Saludos


----------



## nightwolf62

te referis al condensador de 10uf a masa q va conectado a la pata 7 del stby del integrado esta bien eso


----------



## dandany

mira mnico yo arme con un el pre con el circuito simple que vos me diste y me resulto mas que el tda1524 ya que solo hoy en dia se nesesita pramplificación ya uqe celulares mp3 cualquier cosa que tire musica no le puede faltar un equalizador y por todos los problemas que trae el tda1524 me quedaria con tu diseño del lm741 y quedo  de lujo demasiado bueno la calidad nada mas baja el lm741 pero muy poco, no note mucho es un integrado viejito peor hay que probar con un tl082 algo asi en ese pcb ya que es muy simple para los novatos,bueno Saludos...


----------



## belpmx

Hola compañeros les dejo mi versión del preamplificadorfiador con el tda 1524, este lo hice por que he tenido problemas con las pistas muy delgadas al hacerlo con el método de la plancha, este tiene las pistas más anchas además los potenciometros se pueden poner sobre la placa pero yo recomiendo ponerlos con cablecitos , les dejo el PCB, el listo para imprimir y la hoja de datos, si encientran algun error favor comentelo.

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

hola.. escribo nuevamente para saber si a alguien le paso el mismo problema que a mi..
mi prblema es que se escucha cortado y si le pongo el dedo a bajo de la placa tocando los contacto anda perfectamente.. no puedo encontrar la falla me esta volviendo loco...


puede ser que el tda 7773 o el 1524 tenga alguna falla?¿ muchas gracias por la ayuda 
suerte


----------



## dandany

Falta de masa? puede ser que metiendo adentro de una caja metalica no haga mas eso(jaulita faraday) probalo tocas alguna parte en epecial? para mi es falta de tierra fijate pone un conductor de buen grosor


----------



## belpmx

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> hola.. escribo nuevamente para saber si a alguien le paso el mismo problema que a mi..
> mi prblema es que se escucha cortado y si le pongo el dedo a bajo de la placa tocando los contacto anda perfectamente.. no puedo encontrar la falla me esta volviendo loco...
> 
> 
> puede ser que el tda 7773 o el 1524 tenga alguna falla?¿ muchas gracias por la ayuda
> suerte



Con un tda2822 me paso algo semejante, era el potenciometro.... pero dudo que sea eso, así que haz esto para ver en que parte esta el problema:

1. Verifica entrada de señal de audio, yo tengo unas bocinas .5W 8ohm, prueba que tu mp3, discman, computadora etc este mandando bien la señal. lo que hago yo es simplemente conectar las peuqeñas bocinas a cada canal, despues de esto sigue las pistas hacia los pines del integrado, de igual forma tienes que escuchar música, esta no sera igual a la de la entrada por que ya paso por unos capacitores. Si tu entrada de audio esta bien sigue con el paso 2, si esta mal ya encontraste el error

2. Salida del preamplificador, fijate cuales son las pistas que llevan la salida, si estas dan sonido esta bien, si no el problema es el preamplificador, prubeba tocar las conexiónes de los potenciometros y si al tocar alguno hay sonido... otra vez encontraste el problema... haz pruebas

3. Primero prueba eso, si  no te funciona vuelve a preguntar.

Pabel

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

gracias amigos.. voy a probar todas las soluciones que me dieron.

muchas gracias por la predisposicion que tienen muchos de los del foro..

gracias 

cuando pruebe todo les cuento que paso


----------



## belpmx

De nada amigo, solo recuerda si no te contesta alguien es por que realemente no sabe, yo como comence como un principiante he cometido muchos errores, y he aprendido de ellos. Me gusta compartir lo poco o mucho que he aprendido, tu solo pregunta pero no te preocupes si no contestamos...


----------



## mnicolau

dandany dijo:
			
		

> mira mnico yo arme con un el pre con el circuito simple que vos me diste y me resulto mas que el tda1524 ya que solo hoy en dia se nesesita pramplificación ya uqe celulares mp3 cualquier cosa que tire musica no le puede faltar un equalizador y por todos los problemas que trae el tda1524 me quedaria con tu diseño del lm741 y quedo  de lujo demasiado bueno la calidad nada mas baja el lm741 pero muy poco, no note mucho es un integrado viejito peor hay que probar con un tl082 algo asi en ese pcb ya que es muy simple para los novatos,bueno Saludos...



No me acordaba de ese pre.. jeje, si anda muy bien y bien compacto aunque es mono, podés probar un TL081 (ya que el TL082 es dual opamp) y comentá si notás alguna diferencia... Es cierto lo del ecualizador, aunque sigo prefiriendo un buen pre con control de tonos (o etapa ecualizadora) antes que la ecualización de la fuente de audio (mp3 o celular).

Nightwolf, revisá bien la placa, las soldaduras son muy importantes y parecerían estar "frías" y con demasiado estaño. Si tenés ganas de aprender un poco más sobre las soldaduras, te aconsejo pases por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16433.html

Medí bien continuidad en toda la placa, no se distingue bien en la foto pero hay partes donde paracen estar en contacto y no deberían.

Saludos


----------



## RODRIGO

ya hice el paso 1 y se escucha bien lo pongo despues de los capacitores y baja el vol asique esa parte anda re bien y del paso 2 no entiendo bien cual es la salida del pre y la entrada del amplificador asique si alguien me puede ayudar con una foto muchisimas gracias... probe lo de la cajita de metal por lo de la masa y me sigue asiendo los golpeteos en el parlante


----------



## belpmx

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> ya hice el paso 1 y se escucha bien lo pongo despues de los capacitores y baja el vol asique esa parte anda re bien y del paso 2 no entiendo bien cual es la salida del pre y la entrada del amplificador asique si alguien me puede ayudar con una foto muchisimas gracias... probe lo de la cajita de metal por lo de la masa y me sigue asiendo los golpeteos en el parlante



Hola pues la salida del pre son las lineas verdes, no se si tengas esa version pero se debe de parecer, cada linea es un canal, conecta un cable a masa o tierra y el otro a la raya verde con la misma bocina .5W... si puedes escuchar ambos canales, subir y bajar volumen, bajos agudos y mover el balance el pre anda bien, si no prueba tocando los potenciometros, puede que hagas "masa" tu mismo, si no se escucha prueba tocando las soldaduras de los potenciometros.

Y comentas como te fue


----------



## dandany

Otra pregunta che  ya que no lo arme con pre hehe!,  hay algun aumento de  watts?con el pre puesto 18w por ahi? porque no me andubo el 741 y lo voy armar denuevo y queria saber si es un aumento considerable de watts para poner un pre para woofer de 12 ya que no lo mueve al mango...


----------



## belpmx

El aumento es si tu entrada de audio te lo da un Mp3 player, un celular o discman, ya que estos al ser de baterias no pueden ofrecer muchos milwatts de salida, si la fuente de audio es buena como la tarjeta de sonido de una pc, la onda amplificada es de 18W rms, por otro lado te entrega 18W sin distorsión con o sin preamplificador si la fuente de sonido es baja puede que entregue 15W aprox. COn distorsión debe de entregar unos 30W pero ya cerca de los 16-17V

SAludos


----------



## angelo123

hola, les comento que arme el amplificador y anduvo, lo probe con la bateria del auto.
despues subo algunos videos porq lo probe asi nomas, sin caja acustica, y con un tweeter.
*necesito saber de cuantas pulgadas puede ser el woofer y de cuantos watts*, es uno chico nomas lo q necesito, es para mi pieza.
ahora me falta eso y hacer el conversor para conectarlo al transformador.
Saludos


----------



## leop4

nightwolf62 el problema que tenes vos es como lo que me paso a mi como mil veces cuando hacia amplificadores que hace mucho que no hago nada de electronica por cuestiones de ocio ajaj osea vago. cuando soldas con decapante o lo que sea se te hacen sanjas de esto y se pone en corto el amplificador. en un tda7375 que hice hace como un mes andaba 3 seg y se cortaba ya sabia que hacer entonces agarre un cepillo de dientes que no servia y limpie con tinner todas las pistas quitando esa suiciedad y listo, tambien me paso con otras plaquetas y agarrarraba lo limpiaba y no iba me dio tanta bronca que le pase una amoladora de banco a la placa del lado de las pista tambien con un cepillo de acerro esos para limpiar parrillas viste bue la limpie a fondo con eso sin cortar ninguna pista y problema resuelto. sera ami que me pasa esto?  ajajjaaj.


----------



## dandany

si es para sonidos medios graves, depende, tiene que ser un parlante de alta sensibilidad y baja potencia como los XS ,(yo no hago nada de promocion a estos parlantes no los quiero vender para nada solo recomendacion) que salen 60 pesos por ahi, tambien tenes los pyramid esos, menor calidad que los XtremeSound te recomiendo porque son baratos y para ese tipo de aplicaciones de baja potencia andan perfecto buscalos en mercadolibre los vas a encontrar saludos!


----------



## angelo123

dandany dijo:
			
		

> si es para sonidos medios graves, depende, tiene que ser un parlante de alta sensibilidad y baja potencia como los XS ,(yo no hago nada de promocion a estos parlantes no los quiero vender para nada solo ...



pienso q me hablas a mi.
si es asi ya compre un woffer de 60w de 6 pulgadas
marca Audifiel, todabia no lo probe, despues les comento.
gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## dandany

Buenas,si era para vos aah lindo woofersito ,nada estos  son chinos lo tiras asta con un amplificaodor de 2watts pero para un oido medio anda bien  saludos


----------



## angelo123

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Buenas,si era para vos aah lindo woofersito ,nada estos  son chinos lo tiras asta con un amplificaodor de 2watts pero para un oido medio anda bien  saludos


jajaj lo probe y anda bien, dentro de todo   
me falta la caja acustica y listo


----------



## gca

RODRIGO dijo:
			
		

> ya hice el paso 1 y se escucha bien lo pongo despues de los capacitores y baja el vol asique esa parte anda re bien y del paso 2 no entiendo bien cual es la salida del pre y la entrada del amplificador asique si alguien me puede ayudar con una foto muchisimas gracias... probe lo de la cajita de metal por lo de la masa y me sigue asiendo los golpeteos en el parlante




Esos golpeteos es el potenciometro de graves y agudos regulalos y fijate, yo tambien tube ese problema, ya que el parlante no soportaba tanta potencia para los graves y pasaba eso.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

hola
como tengo que hacer para que los agudos no se filtren en los graves?
se de algo de un capacitor, pero no muy bien.
gracias


----------



## dandany

Hay , arme otro lo conecte a la salida ''subwoofer'' de mi minicomponente y no se nota mucho la diferencia entre sin pre y con pre seran 3 watts mas o 5watts


----------



## mnicolau

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Hay , arme otro lo conecte a la salida ''subwoofer'' de mi minicomponente y no se nota mucho la diferencia entre sin pre y con pre seran 3 watts mas o 5watts



El tema es el siguiente... si tu fuente de audio es capás de exitar correctamente al amplificador, éste podrá desarrollar su máxima potencia. Si la fuente de audio no llega, ahí es donde interviene el preamplificador. Por lo tanto no siempre el pre te va a hacer una diferencia, como es en tu caso. 

Yo por ejemplo utilicé el amplificador con un celular como fuente de audio cuya señal máxima era de unos 150[mV], esta señal era demasiado baja con lo cual sin el pre no podía aprovechar al máximo al amplificador, ahí es cuando notás una gran diferencia al usarlo.

En otras palabras, si un amplificador larga 20[W], no quiere decir que el pre vaya a aumentar esta potencia, sólo va a permitir que el amplificador *llegue* a esta potencia. 

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

hola, como andan?
una preguntita:
para que sirve este integrado? LM7809
porque antes no estaba en el pcb
gracias


----------



## franko1819

es un regulador de corriente 78XX en este caso va a regular hasta llegar a los 9 volts porque las ultimas cifras son 09


----------



## angelo123

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> es un regulador de corriente 78XX en este caso va a regular hasta llegar a los 9 volts porque las ultimas cifras son 09


ok, gracias.
pero, que pasa si no se lo pongo?.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> franko1819 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es un regulador de corriente 78XX en este caso va a regular hasta llegar a los 9 volts porque las ultimas cifras son 09
> 
> 
> 
> ok, gracias.
> pero, que pasa si no se lo pongo?.
> saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


No vas a estar alimentando el preamplificador, con lo cual no te va a funcionar el circuito. Si no lo conseguís (raro, ya que es un componente muy común), hacé un puente entre los pads extremos del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola a todos.
Mnicolau, muy bueno el amplificador y el post. Te cuento que me pase como 5 días leyéndolo… no leí todo pero si lo más interesante… creo.
Hace tiempo hice algo parecido con un TDA1552Q que nunca funciono y todavía no se porque.   
En fin, estuve viendo tu proyecto con el 7377 y el 1524 juntos pero no encontré que hayan subido el PCB para abrirlo en PCB Wizard, solo en PDF… o quizás lo pase de largo y no lo vi, no importa, ya estoy trabajando en mi propia versión. Luego la subo para que me digan que les parece y de paso me informen de cualquier error que pueda haber cometido, tú sabes, mas ojos ven mejor.   
Mi idea es meter todo dentro del gabinete de una fuente de PC y para esto tome las medidas de la placa de dicha fuente (que no se si es un estándar o solo casualidad pero la probé en tres fuentes de distintas marcas y potencias y los agujeros coinciden sin problemas) y pretendo montar todo sobre esa placa (amplificador; pre; transformador; fuente y un vumetro que diseñe a partir de un esquema de plaquetodo).
En cuanto tenga terminado el PCB lo subo y si alguno tiene alguna sugerencia estoy abierto a oírla. Sobre todo aquellos que eh visto que han hecho algo similar (meter el amplificador en una caja de fuente de PC) me preocupa si hay muchos problemas para evitar los zumbidos en la salida del amplificador  teniendo en cuenta la proximidad del transformador…
Gracias desde ya por cualquier comentario al respecto y Mnicolau, otra vez, muy bueno el post y muy buenos también los modelos de varios de los que vi entre las fotos 

-------------------------------------------------EDIT------------------------------------------
ok, aca les dejo el PCB para que lo critiquen  
antes de que digan algo sobre el bumetro, les dejo tambien el link del lugar donde lo postie
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167240/
cabe aclarar que para este proyecto lo modifique un poco pero la idea es la misma
ante cualquier duda que tengan al respecto de cualquiera de las 2 placas, solo tienen que preguntar


----------



## sofia15

Hola amigos de foro tengan ustedes un buen dia, comentarles que ya me arme el amplificador y me resulto bien sin problemas.
Quisiera hacerles una pregunta la primera version del PCB del pre que esta en el primer post el de TDA1524 esta bien, funciona? por que me quiero armar ese pre pero vi que hicieron otra version espero sus respuestas.
Aqui una imagen del pre que quiero armar

Saludos
Atte: Sofi.


----------



## angelo123

hola, miren arme todo y el negativo esta puesto a la fuente de pc, 
y hace este ruido que veran en el video, es el amplificador solo sin el pre, es cuando conecto el grave, y produce el ruido en todos los otros parlantes, pero si lo desconecto suenan bien.
(al final pongo pausa y escuchen como suena)
(no tiene caja acustica el parlante, puede ser por eso?, aunque no creo)
gracias

YouTube - 100 1235   --> VIDEO


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente,

Jhonny, buena tu idea de colocar todo en tamaño atx, después me pongo a revisar el pcb bien. Un consejo, si podés... tratá de que los potenciómetros se puedan soldar directo en la placa, te vas a ahorrar un dolor de cabeza con todos los cablecitos además de eliminar posibles fuentes de ruido. De hecho, podrías hacer el pre que subí en una placa aparte, total se coloca más arriba y se sujeta por los potenciómetros y en otra placa, el transformador, rectificador, filtrado y amplificador, es una idea nomás.

Sofía, el pre que está en la 1º página es el correcto, todos las actualizaciones las voy haciendo en ese post para poder encontrarlo fácilmente.

Angelo, ese ruido podrían ser problemas de masas, comentá cómo estás conectando las cosas y qué usas como fuente de alimentación? Buscá en el foro, están explicadas las maneras correctas de conectar las masas.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Angelo, ese ruido podrían ser problemas de masas, comentá cómo estás conectando las cosas y qué usas como fuente de alimentación? Buscá en el foro, están explicadas las maneras correctas de conectar las masas.
> 
> Saludos



estoy conectando el negativo a la fuente de pc, y de ahi parten todos los negativos de las placas.
la fuente de alimentacion es de un transformador (12V 3A), pero lo raro es que solo hace ese ruido cuando conecto el GRAVE, y se introduce en todos los otros parlantes, si desconecto el grave, desaparece el ruido.
la verdad nose, gracias igual me voy a fijar que este todo bien.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> estoy conectando el negativo a la fuente de pc, y de ahi parten todos los negativos de las placas.
> la fuente de alimentacion es de un transformador (12V 3A), pero lo raro es que solo hace ese ruido cuando conecto el GRAVE, y se introduce en todos los otros parlantes, si desconecto el grave, desaparece el ruido.
> la verdad nose, gracias igual me voy a fijar que este todo bien.
> saludos



Mmm no entendí... estás usando un transformador y conectás el negativo a la fuente de PC? Podrías explicar mejor esa parte? Y a qué te referís con el "grave".

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> angelo123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estoy conectando el negativo a la fuente de pc, y de ahi parten todos los negativos de las placas.
> la fuente de alimentacion es de un transformador (12V 3A), pero lo raro es que solo hace ese ruido cuando conecto el GRAVE, y se introduce en todos los otros parlantes, si desconecto el grave, desaparece el ruido.
> la verdad nose, gracias igual me voy a fijar que este todo bien.
> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm no entendí... estás usando un transformador y conectás el negativo a la fuente de PC? Podrías explicar mejor esa parte? Y a qué te referís con el "grave".
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...

claro, conecto el negativo del transformador al gabinete de fuente atx, nose si me explico.(creo que es como vos pusiste en el posteo de la 1ª pagina "Les comento q armé todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, conectado y aislando adecuadamente todo desaparecieron los ruidos, incluso conectado al jeep, no se filtra ningún ruido...."
y al grave, me refiero al woofer, por lo menos les llaman asi aca ops: 
gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> claro, conecto el negativo del transformador al gabinete de fuente atx, nose si me explico.(creo que es como vos pusiste en el posteo de la 1ª pagina "Les comento q armé todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, conectado y aislando adecuadamente todo desaparecieron los ruidos, incluso conectado al jeep, no se filtra ningún ruido...."
> y al grave, me refiero al woofer, por lo menos les llaman asi aca ops:
> gracias y saludos



Ahh ahora entiendo... y mandaste todos los cables de masa al mismo punto en el gabinete? Es importante eso. Qué parlantes tenés conectados además del "grave"? Como estás conectando todos los parlantes?


----------



## angelo123

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> angelo123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claro, conecto el negativo del transformador al gabinete de fuente atx, nose si me explico.(creo que es como vos pusiste en el posteo de la 1ª pagina "Les comento q armé todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, conectado y aislando adecuadamente todo desaparecieron los ruidos, incluso conectado al jeep, no se filtra ningún ruido...."
> y al grave, me refiero al woofer, por lo menos les llaman asi aca ops:
> gracias y saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ahora entiendo... y mandaste todos los cables de masa al mismo punto en el gabinete? Es importante eso. Qué parlantes tenés conectados además del "grave"? Como estás conectando todos los parlantes?
Hacer clic para expandir...

tengo un medio y un tweeter, conectados en paralelo, pero eso me esta faltando mantar los cables de masa al mismo punto del gabinete, creo, porque no entiendo mucho de electronica.
sino no te preocupes, no hay problema, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente,
> 
> Jhonny, buena tu idea de colocar todo en tamaño atx, después me pongo a revisar el pcb bien. Un consejo, si podés... tratá de que los potenciómetros se puedan soldar directo en la placa, te vas a ahorrar un dolor de cabeza con todos los cablecitos además de eliminar posibles fuentes de ruido. De hecho, podrías hacer el pre que subí en una placa aparte, total se coloca más arriba y se sujeta por los potenciómetros y en otra placa, el transformador, rectificador, filtrado y amplificador, es una idea nomás...



Mnicolau, estuve pensando en tu consejo de meter el pre en una placa aparte, soldar los potes a esa misma placa y dejar el amplificador y la fuente en la misma placa con el transformador. No creo que tenga tantos problemas con los cables pero tienes razón con lo de minimizar cualquier fuente de ruido. Voy a seguir tu consejo y en cuanto tenga la nueva versión del PCB con estos cambios lo subo.
Gracias, ya me pongo a trabajar en eso


----------



## sofia15

Halas amigos, tengo una par de dudas 
1 tengo un transformador de 3A y 12V (lo saque de un tv b/n) le daria bien o no? por que piden uno de 4A
2 en cuanto al voltaje el transformador tiene que ser de 12V verdad? pero cuando el voltaje sale del Conversor CA-CC se aumenta a 14 ó 15v no le pasaria nada al amplificador o tengo que conseguirme un transformador de 9v para que asu salida me entregue los 12v.

gracias por las respuestas que me den.

Atte: Sofi


----------



## angelo123

sofia15 dijo:
			
		

> Halas amigos, tengo una par de dudas
> 1 tengo un transformador de 3A y 12V (lo saque de un tv b/n) le daria bien o no? por que piden uno de 4A
> 2 en cuanto al voltaje el transformador tiene que ser de 12V verdad? pero cuando el voltaje sale del Conversor CA-CC se aumenta a 14 ó 15v no le pasaria nada al amplificador o tengo que conseguirme un transformador de 9v para que asu salida me entregue los 12v.
> 
> gracias por las respuestas que me den.
> 
> Atte: Sofi



Yo uso un transformador de 12V 3A (porque de 4A no habia) y anda perfecto, obvio que uso el conversor.
saludos.


----------



## siaprendo

Hola antes que nada agradecer por que ya quedo el  amplificador con el tda7377 y suena muy bien en la compu sin el pre y con unas bocinas de mala calidad (solo me costaron $85 mexicanos y unos twiters de $20).
Intente encontrar el tda1524 para armar el pre y usar un mp3, pero  no lo encontré.  Arme un pre con el tda8199 pero tengo un zumbido cuando el volumen es bajo y desaparece al aumentar el volumen, pero cuando aumento demasiado el volumen se escucha u treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee muy fuerte y se deja de escucharse  la música.

Mis preguntas son: 
Es adecuado usar el tda8199 como pre?
Que tal suena el pre con el 741?
Que otro pre que trabaje con +12v me recomiendan?

Un saludo a todos y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## belpmx

sofia15 dijo:
			
		

> Halas amigos, tengo una par de dudas
> 1 tengo un transformador de 3A y 12V (lo saque de un tv b/n) le daria bien o no? por que piden uno de 4A
> 2 en cuanto al voltaje el transformador tiene que ser de 12V verdad? pero cuando el voltaje sale del Conversor CA-CC se aumenta a 14 ó 15v no le pasaria nada al amplificador o tengo que conseguirme un transformador de 9v para que asu salida me entregue los 12v.
> 
> gracias por las respuestas que me den.
> 
> Atte: Sofi



Generalmente los transformadores no entrega los 3Amp... eso seria alo ideal pero no pasa asi. uno de 4 amp te dara los 3amp que podria necesitar en picos...

SAludos


----------



## sofia15

Hola de nuevo y gracias al amigo belpmx por responderme.

Primero contarles que ya arme el amplificador y suena re bien me gusta .
Segundo, hoy compre todos los componentes para el pre  y mañana lo empieso a armar ya les cuento como me va.
Tercero, en cuanto al transformador como dije lo saque de una tv b/n y creo que no era de 3A, mirando en la carcasa de ese mismo tv dice AC-220v 30w y DC-12v  14W no dice el amperaje y segun la formula (que por cierto me enseño un amigo de este mismo foro <vientonegro1>, aqui si que estoy aprendiendo bastante) dice I=P/V entonces I=14/12=1.16,  I=1.16A ese seria su amperaje no? si es asi no le hace ni cosquillas a mi amplificador de todas maneras tendria que conseguirme uno de 4A siguiendo el consejo de belpmx.
Disculpen tanto palabrerio, es que estoy contenta de que mi amplificador me este saliendo bien y aprender tanto aqui.

Cuidense mucho 
Atte: Sofi.


----------



## dandany

Claro claro es una boludes lo que dije dependiendo para que los vas a usar! perdona mnico ,entonces en teoria con una pc que tira unos 350mW a 450 por ahi andaria de maravillas...pero igual para un mp4 mp3 que tiene poca salida que vendria bien auque sea un buen pre ,ya que no son casi nesesario hoy en dia los equalizadores porque los traen incorporados digitalmente los reproductores en fin cada cosa se ajusta al uso que le va a dar cada uno. 
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Sofía15

Si estás buscando información sobre transformadores, pasá por este tema que te va a dar mucha.

Saludos


----------



## sofia15

Gracias amigo cacho por el enlace ya lo leo en breve, bueno comentarles que ya acabe el pre y me quedo bonito creo pero me paso un inconveniente, le puse el CI en sentido contrario y creo que se estropeo, es que estaba tan feliz y de la emoción que despues de armmarlo me fui directo a probarlo sin darme cuenta o revisarlo antes. El sonido salia bajito y me preocupe despues de varios intentos y nada, ya en la noche lo revise bien y sorpresa el CI al reves lo puse como deberia de estar y ya salia el sonido fuerte pero solo chillidos chrrrr..., mañana lo reemplazo y ojala que solo sea el CI y funcione bien y si no voy a nececitar de sus ayudas ya les comento como me va.

Atte: Sofi

PD: esta foto lo tome apenas acabe el pre sin darme cuenta y como veran el CI esta mal puesto.


----------



## Cacho

sofia15 dijo:
			
		

> ...le puse el CI en sentido contrario y creo que se estropeo... El sonido salia bajito y ... ya en la noche lo revise bien y sorpresa el CI al reves lo puse como deberia de estar y ya salia el sonido fuerte pero solo chillidos chrrrr...



Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.

Apuesto a que no probás un circuito más sin verificar la orientación de los integrados  
Los errores sirven siempre que se aprenda de ellos, y te aseguro que de los que estamos acá, por lo menos el 90% hicimos lo mismo que vos alguna vez (en mi caso, varias  ).

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

sofia15 seria bueno que pases tu PCB por que te quedo lindo tu circuito. sera posible?


----------



## sofia15

Cacho: si pues en otra estare con la cabeza fria y nada de emociones ni alegrias hasta que vea todo el proyecto  funcionando bien (que me cuesta revisarlo unas 5 veces por lo menos) comprendanme la emocion de armar un proyecto por primera vez jejeje  

luisgrillo: el PCB esta en la primera pagina (esta en PDF listo para imprimir) y es del amigo mnicolau el que abrio este post, pero ahi lo pongo porsiacaso.

Atte: Sofi


----------



## mnicolau

Hola sofía, ojo que la versión que armaste (si es la misma del archivo que subiste) es la que tenía un par de errores que me indicaron y corregí. Hace un tiempo actualicé ese archivo en el 1º post.

Te dejo una imagen para que los corrigas, no te va a resultar complicado.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

sofia15 dijo:
			
		

> Cacho: si pues en otra estare con la cabeza fria y nada de emociones ni alegrias hasta que vea todo el proyecto  funcionando bien (que me cuesta revisarlo unas 5 veces por lo menos) comprendanme la emocion de armar un proyecto por primera vez



Todos pasamos por eso. Acá tenés un buen tutorial de cómo poner en marcha estos proyectos

Epieza así:

1) Luego de armado el esquema y revisado NO menos de 50 Veces se prosigue con el paso 2

2) Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se procede a MACHACAR los dedos de la mano que uno usa habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a la tentación de conectar todo y probarlo.

3) Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá...

Te darás cuenta de que tu emoción es muy frecuente.

Saludos


----------



## julkian

Hola compañeros, tengo un problema con el pre de este post, cuando subo mucho el volumen empieza a distorsionar, probé con otro CI y hace lo mismo, alguna idea por que?


----------



## angelo123

hola, arme el pre amplificador, separado del amplificador (que anda bien),
al principio me andaba (el pre) excelente me andaba.
pero una viruta, alambrecito toco una parte del potenciometro, que aparece en la imagen al negativo, que esta conectado a toda la caja.
bueno cambie de integrado y no andaba.
arme todo de vuelta, toda la placa con sus componentes nuevos mas el integrado nuevo, y no andaba, osea se escucha, pero los potenciometros no funcionan, q pudo haber pasado? puede ser q se hayan quemado los potes?
gracias.


----------



## nicolass_83

Yo arme la placa con pre incorporado, y conecto el amplificador con la pc y dos parlantes 6 pulgadas, pero se escucha bajo el volumen, no logro hacer que suene un poco mas! q podra ser¿?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola a todos, bueno, acá les dejo una nueva versión de este maravilloso amplificador del amigo mnicolau.
Aclaro, esta versión no esta probada, solo les dejo el archivo para que lo revisen y lo critiquen por cualquier error que pueda tener. En esta nueva versión eh seguido los consejos de mnicolau 



> mnicolau escribió: Hola gente,
> 
> Jhonny, buena tu idea de colocar todo en tamaño atx, después me pongo a revisar el pcb bien. Un consejo, si podés... tratá de que los potenciómetros se puedan soldar directo en la placa, te vas a ahorrar un dolor de cabeza con todos los cablecitos además de eliminar posibles fuentes de ruido. De hecho, podrías hacer el pre que subí en una placa aparte, total se coloca más arriba y se sujeta por los potenciómetros y en otra placa, el transformador, rectificador, filtrado y amplificador, es una idea nomás...


De todos modos, ya tengo la mayoría de los componentes y pienso estar probándolo en pocos días. En cuanto lo pruebe les comento como fue y de paso les subo las fotos del gabinete terminado.
Por lo pronto acá les dejo el archivo para PCB Wizard con el diseño de las 3 placas de mi versión…
En la primera placa esta la fuente completa + el amplificador y un vumetro.
En la segunda placa esta el PRE con el TDA1524A (en esta versión el CI esta colocado al revés que en la versión de mnicolau solo por comodidad personal)
En la tercera placa esta solo el display del vumetro de la primera placa (20 LED de 3mm)
En fin, salu2
---Editado---
tambien les dejo el diagrama de conexión del display

……………………..EDITADO……………….…….
Quite el adjunto de este post porque tenía un problema y no se podía abrir. 
Más adelante hay una versión de este mismo archivo corregido y que si se puede abrir
Salu2


----------



## Gercha

hola el archivo del amplificador con el tda 7377, dond esta el esquema para hacer la placa esta en pdf necesitaria q alguien me lo pase en txt para poder imprimirlo


----------



## angelo123

hola
este circuito, que encontre por aca, me podria servir?porque vi que hay algunas cosas cambiadas, como 2 cap de 2.2µF, etc.
el otro no me sirve demaciado por las pistas, son muy finitas, GRACIAS


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola angelo123
Mira, te diré que a simple vista, este diseño presenta varios errores (aparte de lo que mencionas de los capasitores). No estoy seguro pero creo que hay una versión de esta misma placa donde fueron corregidos esos errores. En todo caso, lo que podrías hacer es revisar el circuito con la hoja de datos del fabricante.
En particular no te aconsejo que utilices este diseño así como esta.
Salu2


----------



## angelo123

Gracias, voy a hacer el otro entonces, aunque tenga algunas pistas finas.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> hola
> este circuito, que encontre por aca, me podria servir?porque vi que hay algunas cosas cambiadas, como 2 cap de 2.2µF, etc.
> el otro no me sirve demaciado por las pistas, son muy finitas, GRACIAS



Hola angelo, cual es el problema con las pistas finas? no las podés transferir al PCB? Yo te recomendaría que sigas practicando, acá usamos todos el mismo método de la plancha y también renegamos hasta que le agarramos la mano. Con un poco de práctica seguro te salen, además no sólo te va a servir para este pcb sino de acá en adelante....

PD: Los caps de 2.2uF no son un error, de hecho van así en el datasheet, yo los cambié alguna vez por error y los dejé así. Igualmente no hay ningún cambio con ambos valores...

Saludos


----------



## nicolass_83

Bueno, les comento que ya soluciones el problema y sin su ayuda! jeje.... ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente..... estoy por comprar unos parlantes JAHRO Importados tipo Aiwa 5", son de 100W pmpo asiq calculo q deben andar en 45 o 50 RMS..... los tirara bien¿? andaran bien¿?... les dejo un link para q vean que parlantes son y opinen a ver q pasa....... opinen por favor! gracias! jaja
link: http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_información.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=38


----------



## mnicolau

nicolass_83 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, les comento que ya soluciones el problema y sin su ayuda! jeje.... ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente..... estoy por comprar unos parlantes JAHRO Importados tipo Aiwa 5", son de 100W pmpo asiq calculo q deben andar en 45 o 50 RMS..... los tirara bien¿? andaran bien¿?... les dejo un link para q vean que parlantes son y opinen a ver q pasa....... opinen por favor! gracias! jaja
> link: http://electronicanunez.com.ar/commerce/product_información.php?cPath=21_22&products_id=38



No sé que tal son los parlantes, pero te los va a tirar sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## nicolass_83

Sino estuve viendo unos niponn pero esos eran 10 RMS.. son del mismo estilo, tambien se usan para reemplazo de aiwa.....  alguien los conoce¿? q sera mejor¿?


----------



## julkian

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros, tengo un problema con el pre de este post, cuando subo mucho el volumen empieza a distorsionar, probé con otro CI y hace lo mismo, alguna idea por que?


----------



## javier1

tengo 1 pregunta...cual es la potencia real q entrega el amplificador?


----------



## nicolass_83

javier1 dijo:
			
		

> tengo 1 pregunta...cual es la potencia real q entrega el amplificador?



el amplificador este, puenteado tal cual esta en este foro, te netrega dos salidas de 30W, es decir 30 + 30 en 4 ohms..... de ahi varia un poco de acuerdo a  la fuente que tengas a la tension en que trabajes y todo


----------



## mnicolau

julkian dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañeros, tengo un problema con el pre de este post, cuando subo mucho el volumen empieza a distorsionar, probé con otro CI y hace lo mismo, alguna idea por que?



Probá de bajarle un poco la señal de entrada al circuito.

Javier, bienvenido al foro, en el 1º post coloqué la gráfica de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## lampaculos

Excelente resultado con el 7377 y 1524, suena muy bien con un viejísimo woofer de rango extendido Audifiel de 8" 8 Ω sin caja ni nada, tal vez mañana lo pruebe en el auto de un amigo.
Para *nightwolf62*, antes de probar con una fuente de PC tenía el mismo problema del ruido intermitente, fijate que tu fuente esté bien filtrada o probá con una de PC, aunque sea para sacarte las dudas.

mnicolau, un grosso.


Saludos


----------



## soschorni

Muy bueno el amplificador, tengo una pregunta. Me hice un tda2003 pero no estoy conforme con la potencia que me da  y por eso me quiero armar este, ahora bien, tengo 1 bafle con twetter y uno de rango extendido jahro de 40w pero me parece que es 20w RMS . quiero saber si puedo hacerlo mono a este amplificador para conectar un bafle. 
desde ya gracias


----------



## mnicolau

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno el amplificador, tengo una pregunta. Me hice un tda2003 pero no estoy conforme con la potencia que me da  y por eso me quiero armar este, ahora bien, tengo 1 bafle con twetter y uno de rango extendido jahro de 40w pero me parece que es 20w RMS . quiero saber si puedo hacerlo mono a este amplificador para conectar un bafle.
> desde ya gracias



Lo podés hacer mono usando un sólo canal, ya está puenteado así que no se pueden volver a puentear estos 2 canales...

Me alegro lampaculos que te haya servido, disfrutalo.

Saludos


----------



## dandany

hola,que tal voy a armar otro de estos fantasticos amplificadores tengo una cuestion,es que no habia mas tda7377 y nose ,yo compre el tda7376 nose si sirve, para esta placa que dicen uds., digo para no quemar ese integrado ya uqe me salio 16 mangos si sirve con esta placa para el tda7376 no hace falta puente se me hace a mi....que opinan ustedes?


----------



## javier1

qiero saber si la potencia real q entrega este amplificador es buena como para una fiesta....y como hago para subirle la potencia pero con este mismo circuito si solo es cambiarle algunos componentes, y me podrian decir cuales?¿?¿


----------



## dandany

Mmm depende la sensibilidad de tus parlantes que spl tengan si es una fiesta tranqui  tipo 30 40 personas anda regular ni bien ni mal si es para escuchar musica anda bien loque note es que tiene muy buena respuesta este amplificador en frecuencias medias altas calcula es como un minicomponente aiwa por ejemplo podes poner 2 parlantes de 8'' y 2 tweeters..de los baratos y te armas un mini estupendo 

Yo sigo con la pregunta de si este circuito sirve para un tda7376 loco tengo impasiencia de armarlo ya!


----------



## angelo123

hola,
me anda todo, el amplificador y el pre, despues pongo fotos, pero:
me anda una sola salida y cuando conecto el parlante a la otra salida(la que no anda) haceun ruido de explosiones, pero si lo conecto al pre se escuha, bajito pero se escucha,osea el PRE no es
pero el AMPLI tampoco es lo que esta funcionando mal, porque le camio la salida Der por la Izq y el lado que no anda es el otro.no entiendo lo que pasa, si alguien me podria explicar
ahi va un dibujo, es muy complicado de explicar, ya que es muy complicado de entender, y mis experiencias no me ayudan.
saludos y gracias


----------



## mauricioh

HOla!Como va angelo! Agarra y proba solo tu amplificador osea conectalo solo sin el pre y fijate si hace ruido!si no hace es el canal del pre que esta fallando!fijate bien el pcb del pre sin no hay cortos y errores de ubicacion de componentes!saludos mauricio



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> J*dido y Fallando significan lo mismo en este contexto. Mantengamos cierto nivel de lenguaje entre todos, por favor, que no nos cuesta nada. Saludos.


----------



## dandany

che este esquema de amplificador anda con toda la serie 73xx?
Saludos


----------



## angelo123

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> HOla!Como va angelo! Agarra y proba solo tu amplificador osea conectalo solo sin el pre y fijate si hace ruido!si no hace es el canal del pre que esta fallando!fijate bien el pcb del pre sin no hay cortos y errores de ubicacion de componentes!saludos mauricio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J*dido y Fallando significan lo mismo en este contexto. Mantengamos cierto nivel de lenguaje entre todos, por favor, que no nos cuesta nada. Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


ahi me anda probando lo que me dijiste y otras cosas mas, gacias.
cuando termine las cajas con lo parlantes y eso pongo fotos, se lo prometo.
Gracias y saudos


----------



## PEDRO JAVIER

ola a todos, empeces a comprar los componentes para armar el amplificador, pero se me presento un inconveniente con el tda1524 pues en el comercio no lo encuentro... sera q lo puedo reeplazar por otro integrado sin tener que hacer modificaciones en la baquela



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> q=SMS
> que=Foro


----------



## mnicolau

PEDRO JAVIER dijo:
			
		

> ola a todos, empeces a comprar los componentes para armar el amplificador, pero se me presento un inconveniente con el tda1524 pues en el comercio no lo encuentro... sera q lo puedo reeplazar por otro integrado sin tener q hacer modificaciones en la baquela



Que yo sepa no hay reemplazo, pero podés armar el TDA7377 sin el TDA1524... para qué lo vas a utilizar?

PD: a cuidar la escritura...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Oye mariano, recuerdas que publique un preamplificador con el tda1524.... pues ya lo arme... y no funciona ningan pote, pero si deja padar el sonido y el  integrado se calienta como de costumbre :S que podria ser ¿?


----------



## Gercha

hola quisiera saber donde llea la alimentacion la placa del tda7377 + el pre integrado. Perdonen mi ignoracia recien empiezo con la electronica. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Oye mariano, recuerdas que publique un preamplificador con el tda1524.... pues ya lo arme... y no funciona ningan pote, pero si deja padar el sonido y el  integrado se calienta como de costumbre :S que podria ser ¿?



Hola belpmx, el tuyo era el "1524..pcb"? le voy a dar una mirada...

Gercha, en el 1º post está explicado. En "+V" conectás el positivo de la alimentación y "Gnd" sería el negativo.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola mariano, deja te doy mas información, el pre si funciona, se calienta por que esta funcionando, le deja pasar salida al amplificador, ayer lo tube trabajando como unas 3 horas y todo normal, pero ninguna perilla funciona.... en el pcb que mostre originalmente deje un capacitor sin conectar a tierra, pero antes de meterla en ácido me percate y con un marcador lo conecte como debia..... otra cosa en el diagrama de la hoja de datos, hoja tres esquina superior derecha esta un switch con el pin 17 y una resistencia de 2.2 kohm conectadas en serie a masa, NO LA PUSE, y como te digo no funcionan las perillas, le puse el puente entre el pin 17 y masa con la resitencia y sigue igual, funcionando pero ninguna perilla funciona, se escucha bien, sin distorsion.... y no se qeu más peuda ser, no veo soldaduras frias, todas brillan, tiene pistas muy grueas no creo que alguna este trozada....
pues gracias.... te dejo el pcb. solo no tiene la resistencia de 2.2 kohm por que no se para que es....

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Fijate que ningún potenciómetro, salvo el de volumen, tiene un extremo conectado a masa, cosa que debería. Y además les conectaste el cap de 100[nF] al extremo y no en el pin del medio, por eso no te están funcionando.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Muchas graciasx mariano, tienes toda la razon, ya lo corregi, y no sabes pra que sirve la resitencia de 2.2 k ohmn ?

jajajajajajaj, y creer que aun nose interpretar bien en un diagrama como se conecta el potenciometro jajajajaja

te dejo el pcb


----------



## Gercha

hola el lm que lleva el tda 7377 + el preamplificador es un 7809 yo tngo un 7808 sirve igual?. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Jajaj no te hagas drama, pasa siempre... la R de 2.2K no la probé nunca supongo cambia un poco las curvas, si tenés ganas.. probalo y comentá las diferencias.

Gercha, te sirve igual el 7808.

Saludos


----------



## Gercha

otra pregunta (re pesado ya ) yo tngo una fuente de alimentacion q tiene una salida de 12 v, quisiera saber con q intensidad trabaja el amplificador + el pre


----------



## luisgrillo

cual es el circuito del pre ue es el correcto? por hay lei que uno tenia errores, cual es?


----------



## mnicolau

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> cual es el circuito del pre ue es el correcto? por hay lei que uno tenia errores, cual es?



En el 1º post están actualizados los circuitos correctos.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

chicos tengo un problema :S  al imprimir el pcb en el adobe me sale chico  (aprox 5,6x3,8)
qe hago ? lo  paso a la placa asi de pequeño ?

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Ok, finalmente creo que corregí el problema con el PCB. Además, de tantas veces que lo hice me di cuenta de un error que había tenido yo con las entradas y salidas del pre.
Aclaro, son 2 placas que están en 2 páginas del mismo archivo de PCB Wizard 3.50. Las placas que están en la misma página son solo copias, no presentan ninguna variación entre si, son solo para aprovechar la hoja a la hora de imprimirla
NO ESTAN PROBADAS, espero comentarios al respecto (de las placas)
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

hola me gusto mucho este amplificador... me podrias decir q consumo tiene? con mas volts le saco mas watts no? muy buen posto un abrazo gracias


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> hola me gusto mucho este amplificador... me podrias decir q consumo tiene? con mas volts le saco mas watts no? muy buen posto un abrazo gracias



Hola, en el primer post está toda la data: consumo, potencia vs tensión, etc.

iamkbra, asegurate que esté imprimiendo al 100% del tamaño, así va a ser el correcto.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola. jejejejejejejejeje, aun con las modificaciones sigue sin funcionar ninguna de las perillas, mejor olvidare ese diseño que hice y lo volvere a hacer...

Y muy interesante u diseño Jhony, solo que algunas cosas que no se que sean, jejejejejejeejejeje

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

una pregunta...
para que sirve el NE555 y el CD4053?


----------



## yo_andres009

muchas gracias che ya lo encontre.. ahora me voy a disponer a juntar la plata y hacerlo nomas... jaja cuanto t salio todo en total a vos? sin los parlantes nos vmos kpo un abrazo


----------



## nicolass_83

al puentear este amiplificador, cual cable de salida tomo como negativo¿?... asi no me golpean para adentro los parlantes¿?!


----------



## Jhonny DC

[Bueno, a ver dijo un ciego…


> belpmx Publicado: 14 May 2009, 1:23 pm    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ... Y muy interesante u diseño Jhonny, solo que algunas cosas que no se que sean, jejejejejejeejejeje
> 
> Saludos



Si me cuentas a que te refieres con cosas que no sabes que sean a lo mejor te pueda orientar… ya sabes que lo que no entiendas solo tienes que preguntarlo.
Suerte con tu placa. Muchas veces es bueno empezar otra vez. En lugar de tratar de arreglar algo que salio mal desde el comienzo…  




> franko1819 Publicado: 14 May 2009, 1:34 pm    Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> una pregunta...
> para que sirve el NE555 y el CD4053?



Bueno, estos integrados por los que preguntas forman parte del Vumetro.
Si te interesa saber un poco mas te invito a descargarte el archivo del vumetro que subí en este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167240/
Ahí esta el diagrama completo así como los PCB y lo necesario para armarlo. Esta todo en un solo archivo para abrirlo con PCB Wizard 3.50 aunque también se puede abrir con Circuit Lizard (ya lo probé). La única diferencia es que acá lo incorpore dentro de la misma placa del amplificador para aprovechar el espacio.
En principio, el 555 es el que genera el clock que le indica al 4053 en que momento toma la señal de uno u otra salida del amplificador y se la envía al LM3915 (el vumetro) para que este la analice y la envíe al display. De ese modo, un solo LM3915 puede operar ambos canales independientemente uno de otro. En el archivo también se explica como conectar el display para que funcione con este Vumetro.
Espero haber contestado tu pregunta y si no es así solo dímelo e intentare explicarlo con más detalle




			
				nicolass_83 dijo:
			
		

> al puentear este amiplificador, cual cable de salida tomo como negativo¿?... asi no me golpean para adentro los parlantes¿?!



En particular, yo tomo las salidas inversas que corresponden a las patas 2 y 14 del TDA7377 como negativos para los parlantes. Pero tengo entendido que como son en puente, esto es indistinto. Si alguien sabe que no es así, por favor que me corrija.


Salu2


----------



## franko1819

Gracias me sirvio dee mucho...
muy bien explicado¡¡¡¡


----------



## yo_andres009

a donde dice sp der y sp izq son las salidas hacia los parlantes... cual es el positivo? gracias


----------



## nicolass_83

La ultima pregunta y no molesto mas! je..... las resistencias que estan marcadas como 4,7, que hay que poner de 4,7K... que funcion cumple¿? yo lo arme con 4,7 anda bien¿? en que cambia¿?


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> dond dice sp der y sp izq son las salidas hacia los parlantes... cual es el positivo? gracias!



Es indistinto, no es continua la señal... pero usá para ambos canales el mismo criterio, por ejemplo pin 1 y 15 positivos.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

No me anduvo... hice la placa en la que están el pre y el amplificador juntos, no se toca ninguna pista ni nada por el estilo. 

yo me mande una manqueada cuando arme en una placa separada, las entradas y salidas (VCC, RCA in y bornera para parlantes) y conecte 1 cable de cada salida a masa (me explico?) habrá quemado eso al 7377? yo no creo, porque calculo que debe tener algún sistema anti-cortos.

Bueno, después probé salteando el pre haber si andaba mi mp3 sin el pre, pero no funcionaba. Lo único que se escuchaba era 1 segundo música y después se cortaba. 

hoy probé con esas entraditas, las use de salidas del pre, solo me andaba 1 canal. o sea, me anda 1/4 de la placa. no sé cuál será el problema del circuito en general, pero no me voy a rendir, ya compre las cosas ^^

Ah, otra cosa, el 1524 lo saque de unos parlantitos de computadora que tenia por ahí tirados. 

iba a adjuntar  unas imágenes del moco que me había mandado, pero no me anda bien la inet y no me deja subir ni bajar nada :S en cuanto me ande, les mando aunque sea el esquema eléctrico de mi viyerada :S


----------



## nicolass_83

Si solo te anda un canal es probable que al poner una salida a masa se haya quemado el integrado......... yo a esa placa no la arme, arme las separadas y te puedo decir que anda muy pero muy bien!... fijate que no tengas componentes mal puestos o mal soldados...... ojo con las dos resistencias que tenes q cambiar! segui intentando que nada bine........... (por lo menos las placas separadas)


----------



## rodr0

nicolass_83 dijo:
			
		

> Si solo te anda un canal es probable que al poner una salida a masa se haya quemado el integrado......... yo a esa placa no la arme, arme las separadas y te puedo decir que anda muy pero muy bien!... fijate que no tengas componentes mal puestos o mal soldados...... ojo con las dos resistencias que tenes q cambiar! segui intentando que nada bine........... (por lo menos las placas separadas)




me canse de probar todo hoy :S el lunes me voy a comprar 2 plaketitas para hcerlo por separado y ver si consigo los zocalos para estos 2 integrados. en la semana les comento si pude dejar de lidear con esto :S


----------



## mnicolau

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> me canse de probar todo hoy :S el lunes me voy a comprar 2 plaketitas para hcerlo por separado y ver si consigo los zocalos para estos 2 integrados. en la semana les comento si pude dejar de lidear con esto :S



Hola rodr0, el circuito completo funciona bien, es igual al de las placas separadas pero en una misma... subite alguna foto de ambos lados (que se vea bien) para ver si le encontramos algún problema. Sino a cambiar el 7377... no hay otra.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> rodr0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me canse de probar todo hoy :S el lunes me voy a comprar 2 plaketitas para hcerlo por separado y ver si consigo los zocalos para estos 2 integrados. en la semana les comento si pude dejar de lidear con esto :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola rodr0, el circuito completo funciona bien, es igual al de las placas separadas pero en una misma... subite alguna foto de ambos lados (que se vea bien) para ver si le encontramos algún problema. Sino a cambiar el 7377... no hay otra.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...



a ver mas o menos... no se ven muy bien, las saque con el cel de mi hno que tiene varios golpes, asique bue, es lo que salio:


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm del pcb no se puede notar nada... pero el LM7809 está conectado al revés, ya con eso no va a funcionar seguro. Dalo vuelta y asegurate que siga funcionando, a lo mejor debas cambiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

yo para saber si la placa estaba bien hecha, sin que se tocaran las pistas, al no tener un tester (me tengo que comprar uno) conecte un led a una pila y deje abierto el circuito, entonces tocaba con la patita del led una pista y con el cable conectado a la pila otra, y si prendia queria decir que se estan tocando,
espero que te sirva, aunque no es mucho, saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

> belpmx Publicado: 14 May 2009, 1:23 pm Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ... Y muy interesante u diseño Jhonny, solo que algunas cosas que no se que sean, jejejejejejeejejeje
> 
> Saludos



Bueno Belpmx, aun no me dices cuales son las cosas que no sabes que son pero acá dejo unas fotos de lo que voy armando para que a lo mejor te orienten un poco. 

El gabinete todavía no lo modifico y tuve algunos problemas para transferir las pistas del pre al PCB y por eso no hay fotos todavía pero en cuanto las tenga las subo.
Como podrán apreciar, le faltan 3 CI al PCB (7809; CD4053 y el 555) pero esto no debería hacer ninguna diferencia al funcionamiento del amplificador.

Les cuento que hasta ahí anda bien… o mejor dicho, andaba hasta que por accidente cortocircuite un cable con el disipador y sonrisa y chispazo no ando mas…   cosas que pasan, que se le va a hacer… supongo que lo que se murió es el 7377 porque el resto anda lo mas bien. En fin, creo que tendré que comprar otro  

Mnicolau seguí tu consejo de usar hojas ilustración para las fotocopias para transferir al PCB y te cuento que en principio me cobraron $1,50 (Pesos Argentinos) cada hoja (no se si no me vieron la cara) contra $2 que me cobraban las transparencias. Pero al momento de transferir el diseño no son mucho mejor que las transparencias. De todos modos voy a seguir usando el papel ilustración por el precio.
En cuanto tenga más novedades les cuento.
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Mmm del pcb no se puede notar nada... pero el LM7809 está conectado al revés, ya con eso no va a funcionar seguro. Dalo vuelta y asegurate que siga funcionando, a lo mejor debas cambiarlo.
> 
> Saludos



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa gracias  igual ya me compre una placa de 40 x 40 y sale todo separado. lo voy a armar en una lectora de cd que tenia tirada por ahi, mas un poco de serigrafia casera sin idea... despues muetro como quedó 


perdon por el video, pero esta frase celebre va para mi manqueada...



YouTube - pero que idiota 




			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> belpmx Publicado: 14 May 2009, 1:23 pm Asunto:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ... Y muy interesante u diseño Jhonny, solo que algunas cosas que no se que sean, jejejejejejeejejeje
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno Belpmx, aun no me dices cuales son las cosas que no sabes que son pero acá dejo unas fotos de lo que voy armando para que a lo mejor te orienten un poco.
> 
> El gabinete todavía no lo modifico y tuve algunos problemas para transferir las pistas del pre al PCB y por eso no hay fotos todavía pero en cuanto las tenga las subo.
> Como podrán apreciar, le faltan 3 CI al PCB (7809; CD4053 y el 555) pero esto no debería hacer ninguna diferencia al funcionamiento del amplificador.
> 
> Les cuento que hasta ahí anda bien… o mejor dicho, andaba hasta que por accidente cortocircuite un cable con el disipador y sonrisa y chispazo no ando mas…   cosas que pasan, que se le va a hacer… supongo que lo que se murió es el 7377 porque el resto anda lo mas bien. En fin, creo que tendré que comprar otro
> 
> Mnicolau seguí tu consejo de usar hojas ilustración para las fotocopias para transferir al PCB y te cuento que en principio me cobraron $1,50 (Pesos Argentinos) cada hoja (no se si no me vieron la cara) contra $2 que me cobraban las transparencias. Pero al momento de transferir el diseño no son mucho mejor que las transparencias. De todos modos voy a seguir usando el papel ilustración por el precio.
> En cuanto tenga más novedades les cuento.
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...



la verdad, que te quedo una obra de arte... muy profesional, felicitaciones


----------



## mnicolau

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> perdon por el video, pero esta frase celebre va para mi manqueada...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMfyCCAwUkI



jajajajaj qué grande Homero. No te hagás drama que errores así nos pasan siempre... hay que prestar más atención nada más.



			
				rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> la verdad, que te quedo una obra de arte... muy profesional, felicitaciones



Coincido... muy bueno Jhonny, bien bien prolijo todo y la verdad que meter todos esos circuito + el transformador, dentro de un gabinete de PC, no es nada sencillo, felicitaciones. Quiero ver las fotos del montaje terminados!

Saludos


----------



## joxele

perdonen quiero montar un tda 7560, pero no tengo el pcb podria pasarmelo alguien?


----------



## Andres Cuenca

joxele dijo:
			
		

> perdonen quiero montar un tda 7560, pero no tengo el pcb podria pasarmelo alguien?



Usa el buscador del foro, y por favor, no mezcles temas.

Gracias.


----------



## Gercha

hola en el 1er post mnicolau dice que con un 6x9 se puede despertar a los veciones que es un 6x9?. gracias


----------



## franko1819

Yo creo que son las medidas de un parlante ( por lo menos es lo que ,no se si estare equivocado )


----------



## mnicolau

No se te ocurrió googlear "6x9"? jeje son parlantes multivías cuyas medidas son 6 x 9 pulgadas.

Saludos


----------



## juanignacio

Lo armaremos para ver los resultados
muchas gracias
por el aporte del circuito


----------



## yo_andres009

estoy armando el amplificador con pre todo junto... para la fuente con un transformador d 3A y de 12 y masa no? gracias...


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> para la fuente con un transformador d 3A y de 12 y masa no? gracias...



Si, está correcto ese transformador. Acordate de pasarla a continua no...


----------



## dandany

Buenas,El tda7376 anda en este pcb lo qpe pasa que ya lo compre me pueden desir que modificaciones hay que hacerle? 
PDerdon por las 3 veces que repetí esta misma pregunta pero estoy desesperado ya


----------



## yo_andres009

si obvio muchas gracias mnicolau ahora toy juntando el dinero para hacerlo voy a comprar primero las cosas para el amplificador y demas y luego para hacer la fuente... cualquier cosa t aviso   nos vemos capo


----------



## juanignacio

Amigos del foro, revisando los archivos
me surgio una duda: en los PCB
del 7377 + 1524 aparece el
LM7809 este ultimo mencionado
¿Tambien va en el circuito?
Por que no me aparece en la lista :/

De antemano
Muchas Gracias


----------



## franko1819

el 7809 es para bajar el voltaje a 9 volt, este voltaje es el que alimenta el tda1524


----------



## mnicolau

juanignacio dijo:
			
		

> ¿Tambien va en el circuito?
> Por que no me aparece en la lista :/



Hola juan, se colocan todos los componentes que se encuentran en la vista de la placa. Esa lista de componentes se genera automáticamente y por alguna razón el soft no tomó en cuenta a ese componente... encima no puede modificarse la lista así nomás, pero tenelo en cuenta al comprar los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

para una camioneta de turismo lo podre usar?

pienso usarlo con un microfono conectado a el pre.


----------



## juanignacio

Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta
Se les agradece mucho *franko1819* y *mnicolau*
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

alexus dijo:
			
		

> para una camioneta de turismo lo podre usar?
> 
> pienso usarlo con un microfono conectado a el pre.



Hola, si por qué no... igualmente podrías conectar el micrófono a un preamplificador pensado para eso, no sé que tal se comportará con el pre que subí... luego al TDA7377 para amplificar.

Saludos


----------



## alexus

tendras (asi ya queda por aca) el circuito de un pre-amplificador para microfono? es la primera vez que me meto con el sr. audio, desde ya gracias.

me gustan muchos tus proyectos, te felicito!


----------



## rodr0

Terminado!  lo meti en una cajita de lectora de CD y quedo... creo que bien... despues subo alguna fotito... la verdad, me quede impresionado por como deje mi cuarto y ni hablar cuando lo pase al gol de mami que me voy a concentrar el finde jeje 2 TDA2003 por delante, y este pequeño grandote para atras... lo unico que me faltaria agregarle al amplificador, seria el pre, porque el que estaba usando, no andaba alguna parte y por eso que oia 1 solo canal. bueno, gracias a todos por sus aportes y ahora  a ver si le hago un analizador de espectro 


edit: 


las fotos de la carcasa

en el frente, por donde deberia salir el CD, voy a poner los 4 potes cuando arme el pre y en la salida original de headphones, voy a poner una entrada/salida hecha con un miniplug, por s quiero saltear la parte del pre en el caso que conecte una coputadora, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## dandany

juaaa que ingenioso que sos quedo lindo comprimido y practico pintalo de algun color   saludos!


----------



## lampaculos

Hola, después de un tiempo de pruebas del 7377/1524 tengo un par de comentarios.
Si bien respondió muy bien con un mp3, al conectarlo a la PC y sin tener señal de audio a la entrada hace bastante ruido.
Le agregué unos filtros de 1000 uF en las salidas porque al parecer le estaba pasando contínua.
Cambié el pote de volumen por uno de 85K que tenía a mano porque el de 50 empezaba a dar sonido a partir de casi la mitad de la carrera (después vi un pre con 1524 que usa 4 potes de 100K).
Cambié los dos filtritos de 4.7 uF de las entradas por unos de 47uF para ver si podía reducir el ruido con la PC pero no mejoró.
Tal vez hoy lo pruebe en un auto.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

lampaculos dijo:
			
		

> Hola, después de un tiempo de pruebas del 7377/1524 tengo un par de comentarios.
> Si bien respondió muy bien con un mp3, al conectarlo a la PC y sin tener señal de audio a la entrada hace bastante ruido.



Puede ser varias cosas.. ruido proveniente de la salida de audio de la pc, problema con las masas, ruido proveniente de la fuente de alimentación, etc... no es culpa del circuito. Tengo uno en casa conectado a la PC incluso alimentado desde la misma fuente ATX, sin problemas.

Comentá un poco sobre tu situación.

Saludos


----------



## jere91

holas! emm bueno cuanto que estoi haciendo el amplificador, como para tener algo practico para escuchar musica sin tenere que pagar mucho.. y bueno.. estoy viendo todo el tema de los circuitos y en cuanto pueda compro los componentes y lo empiezo a armar.. me parece que por una cuestion de conveniencia voy a usar los circuitos separados del 1524 y el 7377, con vumetro incluido.. 

voy a probar hacer los circuitos y el pcb en el kikad, ya que es mas complicado pero me gusta mas que el pcb por la disponibilidad de librerias y componentes..

desde ya muchisimas gracias al creador de este foro y a todos los que aportan conocimiento para ayudar a los demas


----------



## Jhonny DC

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> Terminado!  lo meti en una cajita de lectora de CD y quedo... creo que bien... despues subo alguna fotito... la verdad, me quede impresionado por como deje mi cuarto y ni hablar cuando lo pase al gol de mami que me voy a concentrar el finde jeje 2 TDA2003 por delante, y este pequeño grandote para atras... lo unico que me faltaria agregarle al amplificador, seria el pre, porque el que estaba usando, no andaba alguna parte y por eso que oia 1 solo canal. bueno, gracias a todos por sus aportes y ahora  a ver si le hago un analizador de espectro




La verdad que suena muy bien. Acabo de reparar el mío después del accidente que tuve por pel$#%. No importa, me gusto la idea de meterlo en un gabinete de lectora de CD. Pregunta ¿tuviste algún problema con la temperatura? Digo ¿de que manera lo refrigeras? Es algo que me intriga… porque yo no tuve problemas pero porque le puse un disipador de un AMD Athlon XP que de por si es bastante eficiente y enzima aproveche el propio ventilador del gabinete de la fuente pero en tu caso no creo que tales elementos puedan ser incluidos dentro de ese gabinete…
Es solo curiosidad



			
				rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> las fotos de la carcasa
> 
> en el frente, por donde deberia salir el CD, voy a poner los 4 potes cuando arme el pre y en la salida original de headphones, voy a poner una entrada/salida hecha con un miniplug, por s quiero saltear la parte del pre en el caso que conecte una coputadora, o algo por el estilo.



No entendí lo del miniplug para saltar el pre pero imagino que sabes lo que haces   
En las fotos se ve lindo. ¿Lo alimentas con +12 en  el mismo conector del lector original? ¿Tienes fotos del interior?
Me intereso eso del analizador de espectro, avísame si encuentras algún circuito interesante
Espero las fotos del pre

Yo estoy esperando que se seque el FLUX que le puse a la plaqueta para prevenir que no se oxiden las pistas. En cuanto este seco, sigo con mi proyecto y subo nuevas fotos
Salu2


----------



## rodrigo_electronica

muy buenos los apartes yo  arme 3 y andan genial


----------



## moreno12

hola una preguntita... el preamplificador es el 741 o el 1524 ? con este pre ... me tira bien al mp3 cierto? que valor tiene en corriente y tension la salida del mp3 ? 
muchas gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> "Que" y "q" no son lo mismo en el foro. Sólo usalas en el chat o SMS por favor. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, podés usar cualquiera de los 2, uno tiene control de tonos y el otro no, armá el que más te guste. Los valores de salida de cada reproductor van variando de uno a otro.


----------



## belpmx

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Si me cuentas a que te refieres con cosas que no sabes que sean a lo mejor te pueda orientar… ya sabes que lo que no entiendas solo tienes que preguntarlo.
> Suerte con tu placa. Muchas veces es bueno empezar otra vez. En lugar de tratar de arreglar algo que salio mal desde el comienzo…



Gracias, pero ahorita no estoy con dinero como para comenzar este proyecto, si me tengo la intención de armalo, te aviso, mil gracias



			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que suena muy bien. Acabo de reparar el mío después del accidente que tuve por pel$#%. No importa, me gusto la idea de meterlo en un gabinete de lectora de CD. Pregunta ¿tuviste algún problema con la temperatura? Digo ¿de que manera lo refrigeras? Es algo que me intriga… porque yo no tuve problemas pero porque le puse un disipador de un AMD Athlon XP que de por si es bastante eficiente y enzima aproveche el propio ventilador del gabinete de la fuente pero en tu caso no creo que tales elementos puedan ser incluidos dentro de ese gabinete…
> Es solo curiosidad



Hey hola Jhony, deja te cuento y te pregunto algunas cosas....
Vi las fotos de tu ensamble, va muy bien   

Pero.... con el disipador del Atlhon Xp te basta, al menos no se a ti, pero el tda 1524 es tan buen pre amplificador que amplifica hasta el ruido del cooler, no se si sea tu caso, pero como cómo con unos 6 coolers diferentes se pasa ruido, recomendaria no usar cooler, por que te cuento que con el cooler de la fuente de poder de PC hasta con disiádor de los mismos que sacas de las mismas fuentes de poder apenas se pone un poco caliente, lo he probado mucho....

Y si no se te pasan ruidos por el cooler dime cómo los filtras

Gracias..


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Belpmx!
Bueno, te cuento que acá ahora estamos en invierno y como no me gusta dejar nada al azar eh estando probando este amplificador al extremo. No por mi sino porque es para un amigo que se que lo va a exigir, digamos que prefiere que suene muy fuerte aunque distorsione un poco   y aun con el disipador del Athon XP se calienta bastante a plena carga. No quiero pensar en lo que va a calentar en verano con días de 37° o más. Digamos que el cooler no es por necesidad sino por precaución. De todos modos tienes razón, el motor del cooler introduce ruido eléctrico aun sin el pre. No se si esto es evitable. También se produce ruido al forzar el aire através del disipador. Lo bueno es que no se escucha al subir el volumen por lo que estoy experimentando con un censor térmico que controle el cooler según sea necesario para disminuir el ruido a bajo volumen cuando no es necesario ventilar el disipador.
También me encontré con otros problemas con mi diseño como por ejemplo la sensibilidad del vumetro no alcanza para encender todo el display por lo que también estoy experimentando con un pequeño amplificador a base de un LM387 (use un LM387 porque es lo que tenia a mano de otro proyecto que no funciono) para aumentar la sensibilidad y reducir el umbral del diodo (umbral que como todos saben es de 0.6V para diodos de cilicio y de 0.2V para diodos de germanio) para que el vumetro reaccione aun con señales muy bajas. Por ahora el LM387 quedo como una araña caminando sobre la plaqueta   pero estoy pensando en incluirlo en la versión final para que forme parte de la placa principal. El controlador del cooler ya lo incluí en la placa del pre pero no lo probé porque me falta un componente. En cuanto lo pruebe les cuento como anda y les paso el circuito para quien le interese.
Por lo pronto, acá les dejo mas fotos de las 2 placas montadas y de paso les marque en las fotos, la ubicación del control del cooler. Espero que les guste como va quedando y que hagan comentarios
Salu2

PD.: tratemos de evitar los doble post utilizando la opción de edit que aparece junto a la opción de “citar“ 


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso fue lo que le arreglé al post anterior  . Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta ¿tuviste algún problema con la temperatura? Digo ¿de que manera lo refrigeras?



problema con la temperatura nada. la verdad, se comporto barbaro, el sabado a la noche lo tuve unas cuantas horas prendido en el auto, y algo de levantura levanto, pero era tocable (incluso esta dentro de la gaveta). lo que uso de disipador, es el mismo gabinete con el integrado atornillado a las ranuritas donde se agarra al gabinete de una PC (me explico?) despues subo una foto de como esta y te muestro.



			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> No entendí lo del miniplug para saltar el pre pero imagino que sabes lo que haces
> En las fotos se ve lindo. ¿Lo alimentas con +12 en  el mismo conector del lector original? ¿Tienes fotos del interior?
> Me intereso eso del analizador de espectro, avísame si encuentras algún circuito interesante
> Espero las fotos del pre



mira la imagen "made in paint" como es lo del miniplug ^^ lo alimento con 12 V (esta en el auto de mi vieja) directo del stereo y lo que le puse para alimentarlo, fue un corte de una placa de un viejo HD de 500 mb que tenia en casa (es el tipico conecotr de fuente, en las fotos del gabinete creo que se ven bien los conectores que uso). fotos del interior te las debo hasta que venga mi hno y le saque el celular jeje 

y terminando, lo del analizador de espectro, en este mismo foro hay varios, todavia no los vi, pero voy a ver cual me convence. 



			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Yo estoy esperando que se seque el FLUX que le puse a la plaqueta para prevenir que no se oxiden las pistas. En cuanto este seco, sigo con mi proyecto y subo nuevas fotos
> Salu2



flux se llama lo que deja las plaquetas verdes? como funciona y como se aplica y a que precio esta aprox en argentina?


----------



## mnicolau

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> flux se llama lo que deja las plaquetas verdes? como funciona y como se aplica y a que precio esta aprox en argentina?



Hola, esto es flux:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17140.html

Es muy bueno...

Jhonny, cómo vas con el proyecto?

Saludos


----------



## juanignacio

Hola amigos del foro
como mencione en un post hace unos
dias, me decidi por armar este amplificador,
lo que me ha traido unos dolores de cabeza
por el TDA1524 lo cual no lo he encontrado
por ninguna parte(Viña Del Mar ,Chile) y
mandarlo a comprar a otro pais o region
me sale caro, por que solamente mis padres
son los que ponen los billetes , todavia estudio
A pesar de esto me entuciasme en armar el  LM741
¿Es lo mismo que el 1524?¿Como Trabaja?
Porfavor me dan esos datos

P.D:fui a compar los materiales y
el vendedor me paso los condensadores de 
50 V ¿ Estan Bien? o ¿tienen que ser de 25 V solamente?
soy principiante y me vuelvo un fanatico de esto

De antemano muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## franko1819

los condensadores no te van a hacer problema pero si lo quieres hacer pequeño ocupa mucho mas espacio uno de 50v que uno de 25v


----------



## mnicolau

juanignacio dijo:
			
		

> A pesar de esto me entuciasme en armar el  LM741
> ¿Es lo mismo que el 1524?¿Como Trabaja?
> Porfavor me dan esos datos
> 
> P.D:fui a compar los materiales y
> el vendedor me paso los condensadores de
> 50 V ¿ Estan Bien? o ¿tienen que ser de 25 V solamente?
> soy principiante y me vuelvo un fanatico de esto
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias
> 
> Saludos



Hola, el pre con LM741 funciona muy bien pero no tiene control de tonos, es la diferencia con el TDA1524. Si lo vas a usar con la PC, no hace falta que armes ninguno de estos, sólo el TDA7377.

Los condensadores están bien de 50[V].

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> No entendí lo del miniplug para saltar el pre pero imagino que sabes lo que haces
> En las fotos se ve lindo. ¿Lo alimentas con +12 en  el mismo conector del lector original? ¿Tienes fotos del interior?
> Me intereso eso del analizador de espectro, avísame si encuentras algún circuito interesante
> Espero las fotos del pre





ahi adjunto una fotos del interior, no soy de lo mas prolijo, y mis soldaduras dejam M.U.C.H.O que desear! jajaja

y despues, la cinta aisladora... adivinen que papel cumple... jeje

la parte del amplificador esta aislada con un pedazo de vidon de agua destilada que tenia por ahi tirado, lo mismo que la parte de atras del chasis y delantera (por donde sale el CD)


----------



## juanignacio

Muchas gracias *mnicolau* y *franko1819* la rapidez de resolver mis problemas(para mi)
siempre muy atentos,el sabado o domingo estare subiendo fotos de como quedo el TDA7377
ya que el viernes me llega 

P.D:y una ultima pregunta¿que pre amplificador me recomiendan?para utilizar con el TDA7377
que tenga regulador de tonos

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

juanignacio dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias *mnicolau* y *franko1819* la rapidez de resolver mis problemas(para mi)
> siempre muy atentos,el sabado o domingo estare subiendo fotos de como quedo el TDA7377
> ya que el viernes me llega
> 
> P.D:y una ultima pregunta¿que pre amplificador me recomiendan?para utilizar con el TDA7377
> que tenga regulador de tonos
> 
> Saludos



De nada.. acá tenés un pre muy bueno con control de tonos. No deberías tener ningún problema para conseguir los componentes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17024.html

Primero hacé andar el 7377, una vez listo y funcionando, evaluás si necesitás el pre y lo armás si es necesario...

Saludos, esperamos esas fotos.


----------



## Jhonny DC

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> ahi adjunto una fotos del interior, no soy de lo mas prolijo, y mis soldaduras dejam M.U.C.H.O que desear! jajaja
> 
> y despues, la cinta aisladora... adivinen que papel cumple... jeje


Gente de terror si la hay! Jajajajajajajajaja   
Yo eh hecho unas arañas aisladas con cinta scotch que no se de que me río.  
Como dice un amigo:
-funciona bien? …si
-se ve que esta desprolijo?... no
-entonces no se donde esta el problema…  
Además, si la cinta aisladora no sirve para eso entonces para que?  

Con respecto al FLUX, bueno, lo que explica el amigo Fogonazo en el post que menciona Mnicolau esta muy bueno (gracias Mnicolau) no lo había visto pero es una buena forma de hacerlo casero. Por mi parte utilizo la versión comercial que viene en aerosol y que cuesta unos $10 o $12 (pesos argentinos) la lata de 180cc y se llama Contacflux. Te digo que dura bastante considerando la cantidad que vas a usar por cada plaqueta. Es muy recomendable para principiantes porque permite soldaduras mucho mas limpias y en ese sentido facilita el trabajo. Y aun si no eres principiante, da a las plaquetas un acabado más profesional. Con respecto al color… es transparente.




			
				rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> la parte del amplificador esta aislada con un pedazo de vidon de agua destilada que tenia por ahi tirado, lo mismo que la parte de atras del chasis y delantera (por donde sale el CD)


AGUANTE EL RECICLAJE!



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Jhonny, cómo vas con el proyecto?



Bueno, mas arriba deje algunas fotos pero ya que esta aprobecho para dejar fotos  más actualizadas.
Me consiguieron 2 chapas de aluminio para hacerle el frente y el fondo del gabinete y yo tenia un pedacito de acrílico negro semitransparente (que ya mostré en las últimas fotos) con el que le hice la cubierta del vumetro. Como dicen, una imagen vale más que mil palabras, asíque mejor vean las fotos y comenten.
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

no soy tan principiante... desde los 13 o 14 años que sueldo y hago circuitos impresos basicos, pero no preocupar, no soy prolijo en nada DDDD

no es necesario aclarar que tu proyecto te lo tomaste en serio y esta quedando MUY profesional!


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, mas arriba deje algunas fotos pero ya que esta aprobecho para dejar fotos  más actualizadas.
> Me consiguieron 2 chapas de aluminio para hacerle el frente y el fondo del gabinete y yo tenia un pedacito de acrílico negro semitransparente (que ya mostré en las últimas fotos) con el que le hice la cubierta del vumetro. Como dicen, una imagen vale más que mil palabras, asíque mejor vean las fotos y comenten.
> Salu2



Muy bueno cómo está quedando eso... me encantan los frentes de aluminio, subite algún video cuando lo termines.
No tenés ningún problema de ruido? Pregunto por el transformador tan cerca y todo compactado ahí.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno cómo está quedando eso... me encantan los frentes de aluminio, subite algún video cuando lo termines.



Videos? como te gusta complicarme la vida… jajajaja, OK, en cuanto lo termine veo la forma de subir algún video. Pero no te prometo nada porque lo cierto es que no se donde cuernos deje mi cámara y la cámara del celu deja mucho que decear.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> No tenés ningún problema de ruido? Pregunto por el transformador tan cerca y todo compactado ahí.
> 
> Saludos


Ruido la verdad que no. En si, si hay ruido, 2 en particular.
1-	al subir el volumen y los agudos sin tener señal en la entrada (no conectándola a masa) se escucha un tenue soplido en los parlantes pero no es nada fuera de lo común. A decir verdad es un soplido que se puede escuchar en la mayoría de los equipos caseros o comprados. Te digo mas, en el único amplificador que no escuche el soplido a máximo volumen fue en uno que arme yo y que es el que utilizamos para pasar música con mi socio. Acá te dejo el link de donde subí las fotos de ese amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/160898/
2-	en cuanto se pone en funcionamiento el cooler, el motor genera el típico zumbido en los parlantes que tampoco es muy fuerte que digamos como ya se lo explique a Belpmx. Incluí en la placa del pre un control térmico para manejar el cooler con el que espero poder controlar el zumbido cuando mas se escucha que es cuando bajamos el volumen y que aumente la velocidad del cooler cuando el disipador mas se calienta que es cuando le damos mas volumen al amplificador y el volumen de la música puede ocultar el zumbido del motor. Todavía no lo probé porque en la casa de electrónica donde pregunte no tenían el termistor de 5K que necesito como censor pero con suerte el sábado tendré oportunidad de conseguirlo y luego les cuento como funciona

El otro problema que tuve fue que los capasitores electrolíticos de 2.2uF que se supone que tiene que desacoplar la salida del pre con la entrada del 7377 me produce un POP al encender y al apagar el equipo. Probé con capacitares de poliéster de 100nF y problema arreglado pero me cortan parte de los grabes por lo que voy a probar con capasitore de 470nF o de 560nF y luego les cuento como resulto.



			
				Rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> No soy tan principiante... desde los 13 o 14 años que sueldo y hago circuitos impresos basicos, pero no preocupar, no soy prolijo en nada DDDD



2 cosas, 
1) no se que edad tienes ahora por lo que no se hace cuanto que estas con esto de la electrónica. Dije que el FLUX es muy recomendable para principiantes pero yo hace más de 10 años ya que lo uso y si bien aun hay cosas que debo aprender, no me considero un principiante… no quise decir que seas un principiante. Solo que sea cual sea la experiencia que tengas, sin dudas el mencionado producto es algo que te puede facilitar las cosas
2) Ser prolijo es algo que deberías practicar. Porque hoy armaste el amplificador para ti pero si un amigo lo ve o un amigo de un amigo lo ve y le gusta lo que ve puede llegar a pedirte que le armes uno para el. En ese caso, si se ve bien puedes llegar a cobrarle mas que si esta desprolijo. Además, se siente bien el orgullo de algo que construiste tú y que tiene una calidad casi a la altura de un producto comercial. En fin, depende de que te des el tiempo de construir algo que no tengas que ocultar de la vista de los demás para que elogien como suena y no critiquen como se ve. De todos modos, la idea es buena. Hazme caso y trata de emprolijarlo un poco  
 Salu2


----------



## franko1819

de nada juanignacio...
todos estamos aca para algo...


----------



## Jhonny DC

Mnicolau, espero que te guste porque es lo mejor que pude hacer con la cam del celu
YouTube - TDA 7377 + TDA1524A + Vumetro
Que la música se escucha por momentos en cámara lenta es por culpa del reproductor de música que utilicé en el momento de grabar el video.
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Rodr0 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No soy tan principiante... desde los 13 o 14 años que sueldo y hago circuitos impresos basicos, pero no preocupar, no soy prolijo en nada DDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cosas,
> 1) no se que edad tienes ahora por lo que no se hace cuanto que estas con esto de la electrónica. Dije que el FLUX es muy recomendable para principiantes pero yo hace más de 10 años ya que lo uso y si bien aun hay cosas que debo aprender, no me considero un principiante… no quise decir que seas un principiante. Solo que sea cual sea la experiencia que tengas, sin dudas el mencionado producto es algo que te puede facilitar las cosas
> 2) Ser prolijo es algo que deberías practicar. Porque hoy armaste el amplificador para ti pero si un amigo lo ve o un amigo de un amigo lo ve y le gusta lo que ve puede llegar a pedirte que le armes uno para el. En ese caso, si se ve bien puedes llegar a cobrarle mas que si esta desprolijo. Además, se siente bien el orgullo de algo que construiste tú y que tiene una calidad casi a la altura de un producto comercial. En fin, depende de que te des el tiempo de construir algo que no tengas que ocultar de la vista de los demás para que elogien como suena y no critiquen como se ve. De todos modos, la idea es buena. Hazme caso y trata de emprolijarlo un poco
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


igual fue en chiste de quee no soy principiante. y la soldadura, tengo que admitirlo quee mejore respecto a las primeras (tengo 22 años). igual todo bien, solo fue un chiste para reirme un poco de mi, y mis soldaduras si me tomo mas tiempo, las puedo hacer bien, pero soy de esas personas que les gusta hacer todo de un momento para el otro. igual T.A.N. desprolijo no soy eh! en la foto se ve desprolijo porque se me habiaa cortado la pistya entre la pata 13 y 14 si mal no recuerdo, las patas de la bornerrita que le puse para el control de mute y lo que hice fue un puente con stanio ^^ igual mis soldaduras pueden mejorar ^^


----------



## Jhonny DC

Rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> igual fue en chiste de quee no soy principiante. y la soldadura, tengo que admitirlo quee mejore respecto a las primeras (tengo 22 años). igual todo bien, solo fue un chiste para reirme un poco de mi, y mis soldaduras si me tomo mas tiempo, las puedo hacer bien, pero soy de esas personas que les gusta hacer todo de un momento para el otro. igual T.A.N. desprolijo no soy eh! en la foto se ve desprolijo porque se me habiaa cortado la pistya entre la pata 13 y 14 si mal no recuerdo, las patas de la bornerrita que le puse para el control de mute y lo que hice fue un puente con stanio ^^ igual mis soldaduras pueden mejorar ^^


Con 8 o 9 años en esto no eres tan principiante  , de todas formas no me refería a las soldaduras (esa foto la sacaste demasiado cerca y quedo muy borrosa, no se distinguen bien las soldaduras) sino al cableado y al “amurado” con cinta aisladora      
Como ya te dije, si funciona bien y no se ve entonces que problema hay?jajajajaja  

Cambiando de tema, les comento que ya tuve oportunidad de probar el controlador del cooler y funciona muy bien. Encontré una mobo vieja para Pentium II y saque el termistor de ahí. Es un termistor de 10K/25°C en lugar del de 5K/25°C que pensaba usar pero no hubo problema. El cooler arranca al alcanzar unos 45° el disipador y alcanza su mayor velocidad alrededor de los 75°. A esta temperatura, el voltaje sobre el cooler es de unos 10V más o menos lo que trae un beneficio adicional   ya que encontré que el motor comienza a producir ruidos en la salida del amplificador cuando lo alimentan con 12V o más. Además, este controlador se compone de muy pocos componentes por lo que puede ser colocado en cualquier lugar y por lo menos a mi no m trajo aparejado ningún ruido en el pre a pesar de que lo coloque en la misma plaqueta.
Como ya comente, el cooler como se lo puse yo no es por necesidad sino por precaución.   Total, ya estaba en el gabinete,   no tuve que comprarlo.  
Más abajo les dejo el diagrama para quien le interese. En mi caso use un BD135 para manejar la corriente del cooler porque es lo que tenia a mano pero calculo que un BC338 podría andar lo mas bien.
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC:

te puedo hacer una observacion? mientras le mostraba a mi novia los distintos proyectos que habia en el foro (muy interesantes pero que no parecieran caseros, sino, muy profesionales), lo que me acabo de dar cuenta, es que si pusieses en otra posicion el disipador levantaria incluso menos temperatura. o sea, en vez de ponerlo en forma horizontal, ponerlo en forma vertical. y yo, si fuese tan prolijo como vos, lo que le haria seria una especie de rejilla tmb al gabinete ese para que chupe el aire por ahi y salga con el cooler. no se, todavia no me olvido como me habian dicho en la escuela en que posicion poner los disipadores ^^


----------



## Jhonny DC

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> Jhonny DC:
> 
> te puedo hacer una observacion?



Si no quisiera de hicieran observaciones (criticas) no subiría fotos…  



			
				rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> mientras le mostraba a mi novia los distintos proyectos que habia en el foro (muy interesantes pero que no parecieran caseros, sino, muy profesionales), lo que me acabo de dar cuenta, es que si pusieses en otra posicion el disipador levantaria incluso menos temperatura. o sea, en vez de ponerlo en forma horizontal, ponerlo en forma vertical. y yo, si fuese tan prolijo como vos, lo que le haria seria una especie de rejilla tmb al gabinete ese para que chupe el aire por ahi y salga con el cooler. no se, todavia no me olvido como me habian dicho en la escuela en que posicion poner los disipadores ^^



Estaba esperando que alguien lo mencione.  
Es cierto, si pusiera el disipador en forma vertical el mismo calor haría circular el aire através de el y eso lo mantendría más frío porque seria la forma en que debería funcionar. Y si lo pusiera así tendría que hacerle una rejilla como mencionas en la parte superior del gabinete (cosa que no me agrada porque hay que hacerlo muy bien porque es algo que se ve y si queda mal esta todo mal  ) para que disperse el aire caliente que sale del disipador y para compensar también debería hacerle perforaciones en el mismo lugar pero en la parte inferior del gabinete (y también tendría que perforar el PCB) para permitir el ingreso de aire fresco.
También eh comprobado que ponerle un cooler a un disipador en esa posición no resulta tan bien.

En realidad lo que debería hacer es girar el disipador unos 90° a la derecha o a la izquierda pero en forma horizontal para que acompañe el sentido de circulación del aire del cooler en lugar de interrumpirlo. Pero si lo pongo así ya se me complica el espacio para poner el resto de circuitos.

Mas aya de todo eso, el integrado no necesita un disipador tan grande y además asistido con un cooler. Si coloco el disipador en forma vertical con sus respectivas perforaciones en el gabinete ya se hace completamente innecesario el cooler y para ponerle el cooler me sobra con la mitad del disipador pero así como esta queda lindo e impresionante. No te paréese?   

Por cierto, el frente de aluminio esta unos 5mm separado del gabinete lo que me permite utilizar las ranuras de ventilación originales para hacer circular el aire através del gabinete.

De todas formas muy bien tus observaciones.   Ojala hubiese más observadores como tu que hagan comentarios sobre las cosas que ven que podrían estar mal. Eso nos ayuda a todos a mejorar.

Salu2

PD.:sigo esperando ver como vas a colocar los potes del pre en el frente de tu “lecto-amplificador” 

edit.

Apropósito, para que no creas todo lo que ves. Una foto del PCB del Vumetro que arme para mi potencia de 260W (tira un poco mas que eso) que no quedo tan bien…


----------



## rodr0

jaAJajjajajajajjajajajjajajaj bue, ahora no me siento tan mal :$:$ veo un par de pads levantados y esos megapuentes destanio para las placas que se cortan me matan ^^


ayer compre el integrado y unos parlantes (que no son para este proyecto) y me puse de lleno con los parlantes. hoy sale expo del garage, asique recien mañana con suerte me estaria poniendo con el pre. bue, calculo que el finde que viene les tendre listo el final. prometo fotos. ce vemo!


P.D.: sisi, se ve IMPRESIONANTE el disipador ese con el cooler


----------



## iamkbra

chicos termine de armarlo . desp de armar como 4 veces el pre con ayuda de un amigo lo termine  solo me falta comprar el transformador y armar la placa .  
de qe color me recomiendan qe la pinte   ?
 ya qe la tapa de la fuente es de otra porqe la de esa la perdi :S y qeda mal[/img]


----------



## rodr0

oh amigo, quee bonito te ah quedado! respecto a la fuente, yo recurro a usar 1 sola para todo. va, se me van muchos gastos en armar una fuente para cada amplificador o cosa que haga :S 

y pintalo del color que mas te guste! o dejalo asi!1 yo por mi parte lo pintaria negro, o un gris bien oscuro, pero que sea a tu gusto.

o albirrojo ^^


----------



## juanignacio

Hola amigos del foro
esta vez consegui el TDA7377 el cual llego hoy
a la tienda  , llego a mi casa con muchas ganas
de armarlo al aire lo armo y todo pero resulta
que a la hora de prenderlo consigo solamente
que el led prenda y apague, lo cual me causo una
decepcion tremenda de mi primer circuito...
Les queria pedir si me pueden ayudar a solucionar
este problema, el tema de la pasarlo a la placa tendra
que esperar un poco por que en estos momentos
no tengo dinero para comprarlo :S
Pero lo unico que les pido porfavor que me puedan ayudar

De antemano muchas GRACIAS
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola juan, armaste el circuito al aire? qué circuito armaste? qué es lo que no tenés dinero para comprar?

Mientras más datos tengamos, más te podremos ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## juanignacio

mira lo que pasa que arme el circuito del TDA7377
al aire osea sin placa lo cual fue muy dificil
tengo conocimiento que para que quede mejor
hay que armarlo en una placa pero es en eso lo que
estoy topando no tengo dinero para :
Comprar la placa virgen
Acido y
Broca
Son pocas cosas pero la broca tiene un alto costo
las cuales no puedo destinar dinero a eso :/
y el problema es que arme el circuito pero
la unica señal que tengo es que el led prende
y apaga, pero no se escucha nada los probe con unos
parlantes de una radio sony
Se animan a ayudarme se los agradeceria
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm yo te diría que guardes el TDA hasta que consigas todos los materiales y puedas armar una placa. Armándola al aire pueden ser cualquier cosa el problema y te arriesgás a quemar el IC, no lo recomiendo.

Saludos


----------



## juanignacio

Tambien estaba pensando en lo mismo
y por apuron o por anticipar el trabajo del
Amplificador se me puede ir el IC
*Muchas Gracias*


----------



## awa

Hola ...
Acabo de encontrarme un audio minicomponente Pioneer tirado junta a la basura y como buen cahcarreo lo levante dentro tiene un tda 8560Q y segun el datasheet es de 40+40 pero me interesaria conectarlo en puente he leido por ahí que lo han echo pero no encuentro circuito, realmente se puede...?
lograr 80W o pareceido, como?
encontre esto con algo diferente a lo demas en la alimentacion, pero no tiene el bridge echo...
http://www.hot.ee/relay/amp.gif
esto dice el datasheet...

FUNCTIONAL DESCRIPTION
The TDA8560Q contains two identical amplificadorfiers and can
be used for bridge applications. The gain of each amplificadorfier
is fixed at 40 dB. Special features of the device are as
follows.
Pero no tengo idea de como se conectan entre si para lograr lo 80W.
Salu2...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola

El 8560 ya se encuentra conectado en puente (fijate la configuración interna, en el datasheet).

Saludos


----------



## awa

Gracias mnicolau, veia algo raro si en el datasheet pero no me daba cuenta bien si se podia o no,
y me descoloco mas aun lo del data que dice que contiene 2 amplificadores identicos los cuales pueden ser usados en amplificadorcaciones en puente.
_The TDA8560Q contains two identical amplificadorfiers and can
be used for bridge applications_
y en internet se habla de ello pero nada en concreto y nadie con un esquematico.
Salu2...


----------



## rodr0

awa dijo:
			
		

> Gracias mnicolau, veia algo raro si en el datasheet pero no me daba cuenta bien si se podia o no,
> y me descoloco mas aun lo del data que dice que contiene 2 amplificador identicos los cuales pueden ser usados en amplificadorcaciones en puente.
> _The TDA8560Q contains two identical amplificadorfiers and can
> be used for bridge applications_
> y en internet se habla de ello pero nada en concreto y nadie con un esquematico.
> Salu2...





todavia no lo vi, pero supongo que es como el tda 7377. el tda7377 tiene varios tipos de configuracion dependiendo del uso que le quieras dar: 

4 amplificador (4 entradas 4 salidas). puenteandolo, podes obtener 2 configuraciones mas: la primera, es haciendo un puente entre 2 patas para entrada y otro puente entre 2 patas respectivas a las 2 primeras para lograr 3 amplificador: 2 de 15 x2 sino me equivoco y 1 de 35 watts. y la 3er configuracion, es la de este circuito que nos presento mnicolau que es de 35 watts x 2. bueno, eso calculo que sera el amplificador ese que encontraste. saludos


si hablo por que el aire es gratis, haganmelo recordar


----------



## mar_dd06

arme todo al pie de la letra y no me funca   envío unas fotos para ver si me pueden dar una mano.
lo único que cambie son los capacitores de 15nf no conseguí y puse unos 153j 250v, sera eso? o algo mal en mi pcb?


----------



## mar_dd06

ahí van unas fotos ops:  ops:


----------



## mnicolau

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> arme todo al pie de la letra y no me funca   envío unas fotos para ver si me pueden dar una mano.
> lo único que cambie son los capacitores de 15nf no conseguí y puse unos 153j 250v, sera eso? o algo mal en mi pcb?



Hola, El capacitor 153 es efectivamente de 15[nF], eso está bien.
Los componentes parecerían estar Ok también, pasá una foto del lado de abajo de la placa (que se vea bien). Comprobá continuidad con un tester entre las pistas.

Algo que no comentaste... qué no funca? no enciende? no hay audio? qué fuente usaste?
Puenteaste el "switch"? sino no va a encender nunca...

Saludos


----------



## mar_dd06

gracias por responder rápido! ahora subo una foto. enciende pero no tiene audio, use una fuente de autoestereo de 12V 2A. puentee el switch.


----------



## mar_dd06

esta creo que safa


----------



## mnicolau

mmm está dificil distinguir bien, te queda revisar continuidad en las pistas, revisá bien en toda la placa y después verificá los cables que estás usando y las conexiones.

Si está todo bien, empezá revisando el regulador 7809, funciona bien? deberías medir 9[V] en la pata de la derecha (mirándolo de frente). Luego revisá la salida del 1524 (son las pistas largas que van hasta el TDA7377), podés medir en uno de las patas de la R de 4.7k (la otra está conectada a masa), allí debés tener una tensión AC que aumenta si aumentás el pote de volumen.

Con esto vas viendo si el problema está en la parte del control de tonos o del amplificador, pero seguro es alguna pavada que estás pasando por alto, siempre pasa...

Saludos


----------



## MAXI2799

Esta muy bueno el proyecto, y hoy empece a hacerlo! , pero tengo una duda ".. ,en la parte de la fuente, que diodos le puedo meter? porque no dice el modelo y tengo miedo de hacer algo mal jajaaj.... ya que es de mis primeros amplificador este.. hice uno con un tda 2003 y ahora voy por estee ! ajaj.. aprendiendo siempree .. jaja.. saludoss.. Espero su respuestaa !



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité tu mensaje. Por favor, tratá de usar un lenguaje lo más "universal" posible y libre de palabras que puedan sonar mal. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, bienvenido al foro. 

Vas a una tienda y le pedís "diodos de 6A", ellos van a saber cual darte. 
Igual, si mal no recuerdo, eran "6A4" los diodos que uso (6[A] 400[V]).

Saludos


----------



## flaco_esteban

para controlar el volumen del amplificador tendria que armar el pre?'


----------



## mnicolau

flaco_esteban dijo:
			
		

> para controlar el volumen del amplificador tendria que armar el pre?'



No necesariamente. Le agregás un potenciómetro en la entrada del amplificador. Debe ser estéreo para controlar ambos canales y conectás en un extremo del mismo la señal de audio, en el otro extremo "masa" y el punto medio iría a la entrada de audio del 7377. Lo mismo con ambos canales.

Saludos


----------



## mar_dd06

no encuentro la falla


----------



## mnicolau

Esa está mejor...

No encuentro nada raro y si mediste continuidad y está todo bien, a seguir revisando lo que te dije, tensión de regulador (muy importante) y demás.


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> no encuentro la falla



Hola Mar_dd06. En primer lugar te cuento que estuve viendo la foto del PCB y encontré algunos puntos que no logro distinguir bien y que podrían traer problemas. No digo que estén mal, solo digo que no los distingo bien en la foto. Te los marque en el adjunto
Ahora, pregunta… ¿al prender el amplificador… escuchas algún sonido en el parlante, digamos soplido; zumbido de 50Hz o por lo menos el “pop” del encendido? ¿o es como si los parlantes no estuviesen conectados?
Te pregunto porque yo tuve que comprar 2 TDA7377. El primero lo mate por accidente. Conecte las salidas cruzadas y al encenderlo cortocircuite el disipador (que solo esta conectado a masa mediante la conexión interna del CI) con el positivo y sonrisa y chispazo dejo de funcionar. No se cual de los 2 errores fue peor. Pero no hizo nada, solo dejaron de sonar los parlantes como si no estuviesen conectados. Como si siempre estuviese en modo standby 



			
				 MAXI2799 dijo:
			
		

> …pero tengo una duda ".. ,en la parte de la fuente, que diodos le puedo meter? porque no dice el modelo y tengo miedo de hacer algo mal jajaaj...



Los diodos de 6A que menciona Mnicolau van bien. Yo prefiero un puente rectificador de 8A (el puente rectificador de 6A también sirve pero calienta) porque me resulta mas practico y el costo es el mismo sino más barato pero es cuestión de gustos. Ponele los diodos que van muy bien  

Mnicolau…   yo no quiero decir nada pero mar_dd06 no es el primero que ah tenido problemas con la placa donde están el 1524 y el 7377 juntos. Seguramente a ti te funciono pero parece que es una placa compleja.  
Yo le estoy dando los últimos toque al mío y estoy decidiendo que conector usar para la salida de parlantes. No quería usar los jack ni las borneras tan comunes en este tipo de proyectos pero creo que voy a terminar poniéndole jack´s nomas… si alguien tiene alguna idea, lo escucho.    
En fin, salu2


----------



## willywallaz

Hola gente les comento que arme la placa del amplificador con el 7377, es mi primer placa, cuando lo termine de armar lo enchufe y no encendia (ni siquiera al led) estoy usando una fuente de PC, la revise y anda bien, les adjunto unas "fotitos" de como quedo lado componentes y pistas, (hay una soldadura que por la foto parece tocarse con otra pero es una rebarva no toca)







Bueno esto era antes de enchufarla , al ver que no andava y que ya habia revisado la fuente y estaba ok me volvi loco y empeze a mandar estaño para reforzar las pistas porque no podia ser de que ni prendiera el led asi quedo luego del ataque:



Los cables azules que salen soldados de la placa son para poner un potenciometro pero al ver que nada funcionaba lo puentie directo a la bornera ya que yo habia eliminado el pedazito de pista ese

lado componentes asi ven los cables y conectores que utilize 



aclaracion: no me olvide de puentear el switch 

bueno si falta alguna data que necesiten para darme una mano diganme espero sus respuestas.

PD: no me digan que las fotos no se ven bien


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Mnicolau…   yo no quiero decir nada pero mar_dd06 no es el primero que ah tenido problemas con la placa donde están el 1524 y el 7377 juntos. Seguramente a ti te funciono pero parece que es una placa compleja.



No, no es que sea compleja, simplemente hay que prestar atención ya que hay pistas finas que pasan entre pines y hacer lo mejor posible las soldaduras, capás no parece muy importante pero sí lo es y mucho. Por último, luego de terminar una placa hay que verificar continuidad entre pines, esto hay que hacerlo *siempre *ya que a simple vista puede parece que no hay contacto pero midiendo confirmamos que sí lo hay. Además, si conectamos la alimentación y hay algún corto, podemos quemar un componente, luego recién encontramos el corto y lo solucionamos pero no detectamos que se quemó el componente y así no llegamos nunca a encontrar la falla. Siendo prolijos y prestando atención la placa camina a la primera.

willywallaz, yo revisaría un poco más las soldaduras... se ven "frías" y con demasiada cantidad de estaño. Algo que le recomiendo a todos cuando pasa esto, es darse una vuelta por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16433.html

Está bien explicado todo el tema y no viene mal pegarle una leída. Vuelvo a repetir, puede no parecer importante pero hay que prestarle mucha atención a las soldaduras, suelen traer varios problemas cuando no se hacen bien. Otra cosa, tratá de eliminar un poco de cables (no los sueldes por debajo, para eso están las borneras) y utilizá cable mallado para las entradas de audio.

Saludos


----------



## flaco_esteban

una pregunta se pueden puentear dos tda 7377 ? osea hacerlos a los dos por separados y puentear las salidas asi tendriasmos mas potencia?


----------



## willywallaz

Las de la primera foto tambien las ves mal? porque la segunda es despues de haberles agregado estaño, puede por esto haberse cortado la continuidad de las pistas?yo creia que habia algun problema con el IC, es posible de que no funcione de la nada o es poco probable?la alimentacion nunca se la conecte al reves he...
que me recomendarian hacer, desoldar todo y volver a soldar o que?


----------



## mar_dd06

muchachos, revise todas las pistas y contactos, todo esta ok, incluyendo lo que me señalo jhonny dc. el síntoma especifico es el siguiente: enciende pero no se escucha nada, ni siquiera el "pop". revise lo que  me señalo mnicolau : el 7809 esta ok pero no hay nada entre la R de 4,7 y masa, si tengo cerca de 5v en el C 4,7uf que esta al lado. help!


----------



## angelo123

Hola ya termine todo y anda excelente, desp subo las fotos y videos, pero cuando pongo pausa en el mp3 o bajo la musica se escucha un zumbido, un amigo que sabe del tema mas que yo me dijo que era la alimentacion,
el transformador no es de buena calidad, porque es el unico que vendian, y necesito rectificar el voltage de mejor forma, no hay algun mejor esquema de un conversor CA-CC, mejor que el de mnicolau?
gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## iamkbra

chicos lo termine  quedo joya  agredezco al genio total de un amigo que me hecho una buena mano 
ahi van las fotos


----------



## mnicolau

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> Las de la primera foto tambien las ves mal? porque la segunda es despues de haberles agregado estaño, puede por esto haberse cortado la continuidad de las pistas?yo creia que habia algun problema con el IC, es posible de que no funcione de la nada o es poco probable?la alimentacion nunca se la conecte al reves he...
> que me recomendarian hacer, desoldar todo y volver a soldar o que?



Mmm a ver.. lo hiciste a mano al pcb? pregunto porque hay pistas que no veo (las de entrada) y usaste cables. Si lo hiciste a mano a lo mejor le erraste en algo y además, para la señal hay que usar cable mallado, usando la malla como masa, para eso está la bornera con la entrada de señal y masa juntos. 

Yo te recomendaría hacerlo nuevamente, transferir el pcb con el método de la plancha y leer el link que puse antes sobre "cómo soldar con estaño", perdés 20 minutos en leerlo pero vas a aprender algo muy importante. Mientras mayor sea la prolijidad, menor la probabilidad de errores. Además ese pcb está super probado ya, no deberías tener ningún tipo de incovenientes.



			
				mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> muchachos, revise todas las pistas y contactos, todo esta ok, incluyendo lo que me señalo jhonny dc. el síntoma especifico es el siguiente: enciende pero no se escucha nada, ni siquiera el "pop". revise lo que me señalo mnicolau : el 7809 esta ok pero no hay nada entre la R de 4,7 y masa, si tengo cerca de 5v en el C 4,7uf que esta al lado. help!



Dónde mediste en la resistencia? fijate que uno de las patas se suelda a masa, en esa NO debés medir. Tenés que medir en la otra pata. Tenés 5[V] contínua o alterna? varía cuando varías el potenciómetro del volumen? ese valor es muy raro.



			
				angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> Hola ya termine todo y anda excelente, desp subo las fotos y videos, pero cuando pongo pausa en el mp3 o bajo la musica se escucha un zumbido, un amigo q sabe del tema mas q yo me dijo q era la alimentacion,
> el transformador no es de buena calidad, porq es el unico q vendian, y necesito rectificar el voltage de mejor forma, no hay algun mejor esquema de un conversor CA-CC, mejor q el de mnicolau?
> gracias



Hola, cual armaste? el integrado 7377 y 1524? Respecto al zumbido, pueden ser varias las causas y no solo la alimentación. El filtrado es correcto con el circuito que subí, no hace falta más. El conversor es un clásico, no hay reformas que hacerle salvo aumentar la capacidad de filtrado, cosa que no hace falta en este amplificador. Estás probando las placas sueltas? es muy común que pase en esta situación. Si armás todo prolijo en un gabinete, con las masas bien colocadas, cables soldados y demás, ese zumbido va a desaparecer.

iamkbra, quedó muy bueno ese amplificador, qué tal suena?

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> angelo123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola ya termine todo y anda excelente, desp subo las fotos y videos, pero cuando pongo pausa en el mp3 o bajo la musica se escucha un zumbido, un amigo q sabe del tema mas q yo me dijo q era la alimentacion,
> el transformador no es de buena calidad, porq es el unico q vendian, y necesito rectificar el voltage de mejor forma, no hay algun mejor esquema de un conversor CA-CC, mejor q el de mnicolau?
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, cual armaste? el integrado 7377 y 1524? Respecto al zumbido, pueden ser varias las causas y no solo la alimentación. El filtrado es correcto con el circuito que subí, no hace falta más. El conversor es un clásico, no hay reformas que hacerle salvo aumentar la capacidad de filtrado, cosa que no hace falta en este amplificador. Estás probando las placas sueltas? es muy común que pase en esta situación. Si armás todo prolijo en un gabinete, con las masas bien colocadas, cables soldados y demás, ese zumbido va a desaparecer.
> 
> iamkbra, quedó muy bueno ese amplificador, qué tal suena?
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola, despues voy a probar con la bateria del auto, para asegurarme,
y a "imkbra" le pasa lo mismo que a mi, yo lo ayude a armarlo, y los dos compramos el mismo transformador.
saludos


----------



## MAXI2799

flaco_esteban dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta se pueden puentear dos tda 7377 ? osea hacerlos a los dos por separados y puentear las salidas asi tendriasmos mas potencia?



Yo tambien tengo esa duda ! , se pueden puentiar dos tda 7377 para obtener mas potencia?.. si se puede estaria bueno si alguien puede hacer el esquema de los puentes porque no estoy muy avanzado jaaj.. Gracias !"


----------



## flaco_esteban

si estaria bueno... si me podria n ayudar porque no me tira mucha potencia gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Ya está puenteado el amplificador, originalmente tiene 4 salidas.

Traten de alimentarlo con la mayor tensión posible (sin llegar a los 18[V]) yo lo uso con 17[V] casi y se nota la diferencia...

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz

> Mmm a ver.. lo hiciste a mano al pcb? pregunto porque hay pistas que no veo (las de entrada) y usaste cables. Si lo hiciste a mano a lo mejor le erraste en algo y además, para la señal hay que usar cable mallado, usando la malla como masa, para eso está la bornera con la entrada de señal y masa juntos.



Utilize la termotransferencia para imprimir el pcb, capaz que las pistas en los bordes no se ven rectas porque le di 2 repasadas a mano  con edding antes de meterla al acido asi no se comia mal ninguna pista.la pista que decis que no ves supongo sera la que va de la bornera de la entrada al C de 470nf esa la elimine yo para ahi poner un potenciometro de 50K estero por eso le solde un cable, pero al ver que no andaba lo primero que hize fue sacarle el pote y conectar el cable directo a la bornera, no se si se entiende lo que hize...lo que voy a hacer es poner todo con cables mallados, el tuto de como soldar ya lo habia leido antes de hacer todo, lo unico que si admito tenia miedo cuando estaba soldando sobre las patas del integrado de pasarlo de temperatura y quemarlo, segun vi por ahi puede pasar, se le puede poner un zocalo que se compra para poder soldar tranquilo y despues el integrado va sobre este no?


----------



## flaco_esteban

esta bien eso lo sabia mnicolau, pero se puede puentear de nuevo ?


----------



## mar_dd06

creo que medí bien, en la imagen señalo donde. en los puntos 1 y 2 no hay tensión y en los puntos 3 tengo 5v cc y 4 tengo 4.7v cc. y no varían cuando subo e bajo el pote de volumen. creo que la falla esta en la etapa del pre podría ser el tda1524 fallado?


----------



## iamkbra

ehh mnicolau suena muy bien sabes .. pero molesta un poco el tema del zumbido ese, que estaria bueno qe desaparezca . pero suena muy bien y quede mas qe satisfecho con los resultados  



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidá el lenguaje que usás en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> creo que medí bien, en la imagen señalo donde. en los puntos 1 y 2 no hay tensión y en los puntos 3 tengo 5v cc y 4 tengo 4.7v cc. y no varían cuando subo e bajo el pote de volumen. creo que la falla esta en la etapa del pre podría ser el tda1524 fallado?



En puntos 1 y 2 debés medir una tención AC de unos 30[mV] en adelante, revisá eso. Esa tensión aumenta mientras subas el volumen. Las tensiones en 3 y 4 están bien (medí en el mío), el capacitor las bloquea después. Si está presente esa tensión AC, el problema está en el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

che mariano cuando cuesta mas o menos el integrado del vumetro ?  
ando con ganas de armarlo pero ando con poca plata


----------



## mnicolau

Al último LM3915 que compré lo pagué 9$ (2.4U$S), no sé de dónde sos vos, pero en Bs As se consigue un poco más barato. El LM3916 estaba bastante más caro así que lo hice con el 3915 nomás... sumados los leds y demás, de 20$ por vúmetro no te salvás...

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

Hola, subo estas fotos, y despues si puedo algun video, lo que pasa es que no me permite la extension que tengo.
Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

buenaaa groso  pero la entrada la hubiera puesto al costado viejo ., qeda mas copado y no te estorba para regular los potenciometros , y a los parlantes tapizalos jaja


----------



## MAXI2799

Y no se puede volver a puentiar de ninguna manera?


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> creo que medí bien, en la imagen señalo donde. en los puntos 1 y 2 no hay tensión y en los puntos 3 tengo 5v cc y 4 tengo 4.7v cc. y no varían cuando subo e bajo el pote de volumen. creo que la falla esta en la etapa del pre podría ser el tda1524 fallado?



Perdon Mnicolau. 
No entiendo a que vienen estas mediciones. ¿Por qué salimos corriendo como pollo sin cabeza a medir componentes suponiendo que alguno esta fallado solo porque se nos ocurrió?. Digo yo, ¿porque no dejamos la adivinación de lado y usamos mejor la metodología de detección de fallas? es una idea…
Seguro acá debe haber tutoriales acerca de la detección de fallas y si no los hay, debería haberlos.
Mar, te pregunte si había algún sonido en los parlantes con la intención de descartar el TDA7377 como fuente del problema pero tu respuesta no me permite descartarlo. Más bien, resulta ser mi principal sospechoso.
Intenta lo siguiente para ver si lo descartaos de una vez. Conecta los parlantes a la salida del amplificador; puentea el interruptor y aplica una señal a los puntos que identificaste como 1 y 2. Lo mas común seria utilizar un inyector de señales, tipo un oscilador. Ya sea el que se arma con 2 transistores o puedes utilizar un CI como el 555. Si no tienes un inyector de señales, puedes utilizar cualquier fuente de señal tal como la salida de auriculares de cualquier grabador; radio; MP3; etc.
Si al hacer esto obtienes alguna buena respuesta en los parlantes ya sabrás que el 7377 funciona y puedes seguir con el TDA1524. Si no obtienes ningún sonido en el parlante creo que deberás empezar a revisar el 7377.

 Iamkbra te comento que la ultima vez que compre un LM3915N me salio $2.50 (no se si es lo que vale o se confundieron y me cobraron cualquier cosa) en un local de once, en Buenos Aires, Argentina. Como dijo Muicolau, no se donde vives pero dependiendo del lugar, el precio puede variar. En todo caso, si te sale alrededor de $9 este link te podría interesar. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196754/
 Acá propongo un vumetro con un solo LM3915N que puede manejar los 2 canales independientemente. Reconozco que es algo más complicado pero también es más barato. Y si dudas de que funcione, pues… compruébalo tu mismo. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203947/


angelo123, te quedo bueno!    




			
				MAXI2799 dijo:
			
		

> Y no se puede volver a puentiar de ninguna manera?



No creo que sea posible volver a puentearlo. ¿Por qué te obsesionas con eso? ¿Cuanta potencia le quieres sacar a un amplificador que se alimenta con 12V? si quieres mas potencia para 12V hay otros integrados como el TDA1562Q que podrían llegar a darte cerca de 70Watt con una alimentación de 14.4V sobre una carga de 4 ohm (según el dataste http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1562.pdf ) pero si no estas limitado a 12V, hay muchos otros amplificador que pueden darte mucha potencia con distintos voltajes dependiendo de lo que quieras
En fin, salu2 a todos y cualquier cosa, sigo por acá


----------



## iamkbra

mariano , podrias pasarme la lista de los componentes del vumetro ? ya qe viendo el esquema tuyo me perdi un poco  ops:


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo a que vienen estas mediciones.



En esos puntos que comenta, está la salida del TDA1524. Por lo tanto, midiendo allí sabés si esa etapa está funcionando adecuadamente. Vos querés comenzar por la etapa amplificadora pero hay que probar primero por las etapas previas. Así lo hice siempre por lo menos cuando no veía señales obvias de problemas en la etapa amplificadora, por ejemplo transistores de salida o IC en este caso, quemados.

Respecto al vúmetro multiplexado, es una muy buena opción y recomiendo armar ese, termina siendo más simple y barato como comentaste.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Mnicolau, pasa que en este caso son 2 etapas separables y si compruebas que la etapa de salida funciona, entonces puedes utilizarla para comprobar las etapas anteriores. Si empiezas por el principio no puedes comprobar completamente ninguna etapa hasta que compruebes que la salida funciona correctamente. A menos que cuentes con otro amplificador que puedas emplear para comprobar que las primeras etapas no distorsionen. O en el mejor de los casos, un osciloscopio. Pero no todos contamos con un osciloscopio. Mar contesto que no tenía absolutamente ningún sonido en los parlantes cuando le pregunte. Eso me parece sospechoso porque en cuanto lo prendes, se escucha un soplido muy suave en los parlantes y cuando lo apagas suena un POP! Aun si el pre no funciona.
La metodología de detección de fallas indica que lo primero que se prueba es el parlante pero en este caso se asume que los parlantes funcionan… porque funcionan, ¿¿no?   Y de ahí para atrás, comprobando con la etapa que funciona, la que le antecede.
es solo una  idea  
Con respecto al vumetro, *sí es mas “barato*” pero también es mas “complicado”. Si usas un LM3915 por canal, solo tienes que hacer una placa por cada canal y listo, no tiene más que el LM3915; un diodo; un capasitor y un par de resistencias por cada canal. Pero el multiplexado utiliza 3 integrados diferentes; 2 diodos; varios capasitores; y hasta 2 transistores para poder manejar los 2 canales de forma independiente con un solo LM3915. Sin mencionar que la placa que diseñe es bastante compacta, lo que implica pistas finas y muy cerca unas de otras. Definitivamente es mas barato porque solo usa un LM3915 que es el C.I. mas caro pero no es simple.

salu2


----------



## neutron

hola.. disculpen pero alguien puede volver a subir los pdf donde estaban el diseño para imprimir de cada una de estas placas..? gracias.. porque en mi pc no me lo encuentro y aca en el foro tampoco.. desde ya.. gracias..


----------



## angelo123

iamkbra dijo:
			
		

> mariano , podrias pasarme la lista de los componentes del vumetro ? ya qe viendo el esquema tuyo me perdi un poco  ops:



Franco, estuve averiguando, el integrado LM3916 sale $11.15,
y el UAA180 que usan en PABLIN ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm )
sale $6.70.
Los diodos zener salen alrededor de 15 centavos c/u.
Te conviene armar el vumetro de pablin, yo tengo el PCB(si lo queres), porque sale mas barato el integrado y podes poner hasta 12 LEDs.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelo123 dijo:
			
		

> Franco, estuve averiguando, el integrado LM3916 sale $11.15,
> y el UAA180 que usan en PABLIN ( http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm )
> sale $6.70.



El problema con el UAA180 es que es lineal, no logarítmico o semilogarítmico como el LM3915 y el LM3916 respectivamente. Al ser lineal vas a tener problemas para ajustar la respuesta a plena escala, por que a poca potencia casi no va a prender ningun LED. SI bajas el ajuste para que prenda a baja potencia, te va a encender todos los LEDs antes de llegar a la mitad del volumen.

Buscá un hilo de vúmetros que hay por ahí, en el que al final hay un video de los tres vumetros funcionando, para que veas la diferencia que te digo (no usa el UAA180 sino el LM3914, pero el efecto es el mismo por que ese chip también es lineal).

Saludos!


----------



## mar_dd06

revise todo lo que me indicaron muchachos y estos son los resultados: como dijo mnicolau tengo 35(mv) AC aproximadamente que cuando subo el pote de volumen llegan a 39(mv). e hice le que me dijo jhonny, le inyecte señal de un mp3 a los puntos 1 y 2 y nada. creo que eso nos lleva directamente al 7377, hay algo mas que revisar antes de cambiarlo?


----------



## gnrfire

hola soy nuevo en el tema y me gustaria saber de cuanto w es dicho amplificador?


----------



## angelo123

hola, una pregunta, que integrado tengo que usar para el vumetro que postio mariano?
porque el archivo dice LM3916, y el PCB dice LM3915.
Cual uso?
Gracias,


----------



## mnicolau

Cualquiera de los 2 angelo. Por lo general el 3915 cuesta bastante menos y también posee escala logarítmica así que es válido usarlo. Yo suelo usar ese.

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau
 hice la serie d mediciones q hizo mar_dd06 y me dio en los puntos 1 y 2 que tomo el menos d 30 mv y no varian cuando subo el volumen y en los puntos 3 y 4 5v y tengo tension en la salida hacia los parlantes y tambien algo en la entrada d audio si me podes dar una mano... gracias


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau
> hice la serie d mediciones q hizo mar_dd06 y me dio en los puntos 1 y 2 que tomo el menos d 30 mv y no varian cuando subo el volumen y en los puntos 3 y 4 5v y tengo tension en la salida hacia los parlantes y tambien algo en la entrada d audio si me podes dar una mano... gracias



Mmm a ver... esa medición que comenté es para probar la salida del TDA1524 en forma básica, pero DEBE tener una señal de audio en la entrada, si lo prueban sin conectar audio en la entrada, nunca va a subir esa tensión cuando aumentan el volumen simplemente porque no hay ninguna tensión en la entrada la cual "preamplificar". 

Conecten algo de música en la entrada y midan la tensión AC en 1 y 2, van a ver como aumenta 10 veces por lo menos. En este caso no hace falta usar un generador de onda senoidal, es solo para verificar que esté funcionando la primer etapa. Con eso ya la descartan y se fijan en el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## angelo123

Hola, video del amplificador andando:
YouTube - TDA7377
Saludos y gracias por las ayudas


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> revise todo lo que me indicaron muchachos y estos son los resultados: como dijo mnicolau tengo 35(mv) AC aproximadamente que cuando subo el pote de volumen llegan a 39(mv). e hice le que me dijo jhonny, le inyecte señal de un mp3 a los puntos 1 y 2 y nada. creo que eso nos lleva directamente al 7377, hay algo mas que revisar antes de cambiarlo?


Antes de cambiarlo te diría que revise el voltaje en la pata 7 que es la pata que controla el standby. Revisa que las patas 3 y 13 tengan alimentación de +V y que las patas 8 y 9 estén correctamente conectadas a masa. En fin, revisa a conciencia que cada pata este conectada como y donde corresponde o terminaras cambiando un 7377 solo para quemar otro más.




			
				gnrfire dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nuevo en el tema y me gustaria saber de cuanto w es dicho amplificador?



Según el datasheet podría alcanzar unos 30 Watt con una T.H.D. del 1% (mas de 35 Watt con una T.H.D. horrenda de 10%) alimentando al C.I. con 18Vcc
Mnicolau coloco un grafico en la primera página de este hílo donde se muestra la potencia de salida del TDA7377 en función del voltaje de alimentación.
salu2


Angelo 123, te quedo bueno. Me intriga la forma en que funciona el vumetro, esta mínimamente calibrado? Digo, cumple alguna función especifica o es solo de adorno?  También vi una sola barra de LED. Mezclaste los 2 canales para que una sola barra represente ambos canales o se la conectaste a un solo canal? Es solo curiosidad, ta´bueno
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau hice esas mediciones para ver si el 1524 andaba bien.. y parece ser q si pero cuando le pongo los parlantes hicieron un ruido  y los desconecte me fije y en la salida de los parlantes tengo 6 V de continua :S que podra ser?


----------



## KtULu_

Hola, armé el de la placa combinada y funciona bien, es interesante el nivel de bajos que tira. Hace algún ruidito por ahi, pero puede deberse a la fuente, la PC o tal vez la misma placa que no me quedó de lo mejor. Despues de futuras pruebas comentaré algo máss supongo.

Saludos


----------



## neutron

KtULu_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola, armé el de la placa combinada y funciona bien, es interesante el nivel de bajos que tira. Hace algún ruidito por ahi, pero puede deberse a la fuente, la PC o tal vez la misma placa que no me quedó de lo mejor. Despues de futuras pruebas comentaré algo máss supongo.
> 
> Saludos



si pones el volumen al maximo no te oscila?


----------



## mar_dd06

muchachos me estoy por dar por vencido, revise lo que me señalo jhonny y esta todo perfecto, cambie el 7377 y ahora hace un zumbido intermitente el parlante y baja intensidad del led.


----------



## kiljaeded

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> muchachos me estoy por dar por vencido, revise lo que me señalo jhonny y esta todo perfecto, cambie el 7377 y ahora hace un zumbido intermitente el parlante y baja intensidad del led.



Estuve leyendo 3 paginas atras viendo cual era tu problema y te queria hacer una pregunta, armaste directamente todo y lo provaste? 

Sino, hace lo siguiente, corta las pistas de alimentacion del 7377 o no lo alimentes y deja solo conectado el 1524. lenvanta la pata del capacitor que sale del 1524 y va al 7377 y conectalo a otro amplificador, pòr ejemplo el de la pc, yo uso uno viejito que se escucha bien para provar los pree que hago, mandale algo de señal a la entrada del 1524 y prova si funca. 

SI no anda, el problema lo tenes ahi, revisa los capacitores de entrada que pueden estar fallados, te cuento esto porque en el amplificador que estoy armando con el STK4162 y el LM1036 (en unos dias lo posteo) tuve problemas con el pree. me vendieron 2 capasitores dañados, y estos no dejaban pasar la señal de entrada, y a la salida no tenia nada de nada.

Si el pree te anda, el problema ovbiamente lo tenes en el 7377.

Saludos.


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> muchachos me estoy por dar por vencido, revise lo que me señalo jhonny y esta todo perfecto, cambie el 7377 y ahora hace un zumbido intermitente el parlante y baja intensidad del led.



Hola Mar_dd06, por lo que entiendo creo que hay 2 problemas que pueden causar eso…
Comprueba que realmente tengas 12V o más en la alimentación. Ten en cuenta que si la alimentación baja a menos de 9V, el 7377 se apaga por falta de tensión. Verifica que al bajar la intensidad del LED, no aya menos de 9V de alimentación. También ten en cuenta que la fuente debe poder suministrar unos 3A como mínimo (yo recomendaría unos 5A para estar tranquilos) y un voltaje de entre 12V y 17V a máxima carga, que no pase de 18V con la carga mínima.
Prueba hacer esto: saca las resistencias de 4.7K que conectan los puntos que marcaste como 1 y 2 con masa y pruébalo con poco volumen. No lo había comentado pero eh tenido problemas con esas 2 resistencias. Las extirpe y santo remedio. Si funciona mejor sin las resistencias puedes probar remplazando los capasitores de acoplamiento por capasitores de 470nF que pueden evitar otros dolores de cabeza. Realiza eso y luego me comentas como te fue.

Mnicolau, como te va?
Creo que ya me di cuenta cual es el problema de la placa combinada (TDA1524 + TDA7377) y creo que comprendo porque tu no tuviste problemas con dicha placa. El tema es que no puedes conectar las entradas del 7377 a masa, sea directamente o através de una resistencia. En las fotos que subiste en la primera pagina de este hilo se ve que colocaste 2 capasitores cerámicos de 470nF para desacoplar las resistencias de 4.7K de las entradas del 7377 pero por alguna extraña razón, esos capacitares no aparecen en los PCB del archivo PDF. De hecho, los PCB del PDF son ligeramente diferentes en su distribución de componentes en comparación con la foto. Por favor revísalo o seguirán apareciendo quienes tengan problemas con la placa combinada. En los PCB de placa del 7377 solo sí están, el problema es solo la placa combinada.
Salu2


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Interesante proyecto para mis amigos y alumnos


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Mnicolau, como te va?
> Creo que ya me di cuenta cual es el problema de la placa combinada (TDA1524 + TDA7377) ...



Hola Jhonny, sí, esa prueba del capacitor de 470[nF] tengo pensada hacer el fin de semana ya que es la única diferencia. El que ves en la foto fue el primero que subí pero me pidieron que separe más los potenciómetros ya que muchas perillas no entraban y de paso moví de lugar algunos componentes. De ahí las diferencias entre el PCB que está subido ahora y el de la foto. Después comento que tal... 

KtULu_, cual armaste vos? pasá alguna foto si podés...

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> mar_dd06 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchachos me estoy por dar por vencido, revise lo que me señalo jhonny y esta todo perfecto, cambie el 7377 y ahora hace un zumbido intermitente el parlante y baja intensidad del led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Mar_dd06, por lo que entiendo creo que hay 2 problemas que pueden causar eso…
> Comprueba que realmente tengas 12V o más en la alimentación. Ten en cuenta que si la alimentación baja a menos de 9V, el 7377 se apaga por falta de tensión. Verifica que al bajar la intensidad del LED, no aya menos de 9V de alimentación. También ten en cuenta que la fuente debe poder suministrar unos 3A como mínimo (yo recomendaría unos 5A para estar tranquilos) y un voltaje de entre 12V y 17V a máxima carga, que no pase de 18V con la carga mínima.
> Prueba hacer esto: saca las resistencias de 4.7K que conectan los puntos que marcaste como 1 y 2 con masa y pruébalo con poco volumen. No lo había comentado pero eh tenido problemas con esas 2 resistencias. Las extirpe y santo remedio. Si funciona mejor sin las resistencias puedes probar remplazando los capasitores de acoplamiento por capasitores de 470nF que pueden evitar otros dolores de cabeza. Realiza eso y luego me comentas como te fue.
> 
> Mnicolau, como te va?
> Creo que ya me di cuenta cual es el problema de la placa combinada (TDA1524 + TDA7377) y creo que comprendo porque tu no tuviste problemas con dicha placa. El tema es que no puedes conectar las entradas del 7377 a masa, sea directamente o através de una resistencia. En las fotos que subiste en la primera pagina de este hilo se ve que colocaste 2 capasitores cerámicos de 470nF para desacoplar las resistencias de 4.7K de las entradas del 7377 pero por alguna extraña razón, esos capacitares no aparecen en los PCB del archivo PDF. De hecho, los PCB del PDF son ligeramente diferentes en su distribución de componentes en comparación con la foto. Por favor revísalo o seguirán apareciendo quienes tengan problemas con la placa combinada. En los PCB de placa del 7377 solo sí están, el problema es solo la placa combinada.
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...

Perdo en el post anterior jeje me equivoque.. lo que queria dcir a mnicolau que podra ser por eso que mi placa no anda que decis vos? nos vemos amigos


----------



## mnicolau

Por lo pronto.. voy a actualizar la versión combinada, con el agregado de los caps de 470[nF], por si las dudas...

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Por lo pronto.. voy a actualizar la versión combinada, con el agregado de los caps de 470[nF], por si las dudas...
> 
> Saludos


ok dale asi la hago d nuevo  nos vmos


----------



## mar_dd06

quite las resistencias de 4,7k y ahora tiene sonido, tiene una leve distorsión pero pienso que es por la fuente que estoy usando (no quería gastar guita en un transformador sin probar el circuito), por cierto jhonny gracias por el consejo, ahora una consulta; cuales son los capacitores de acoplamiento?  cuando lo termine subo un par de fotos.


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> … por cierto jhonny gracias por el consejo, ahora una consulta; cuales son los capacitores de acoplamiento?  cuando lo termine subo un par de fotos.


Bueno, me alegro de que algo de lo que te mencione te haya servido.   Con respecto a los capasitores de acoplamiento me refería a los capasitores de 4.7uF que se encuentran entre los puntos 1 y 3, y 2 y 4. Los que acoplan la salida del 1524 con la entrada del 7377.
Salu2.

PD.: Espero las fotos


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau cuando cargaste la nueva placa con los capacitores ceramicos de 470 nF cambiaste 4 capacitores electroliticos que so los que estan a los lados del 1524 en la antigua eran de 4.7 uF y ahora en el nuevo post son de 2.2 uF cual esta bien?


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau cuando cargaste la nueva placa con los capacitores ceramicos de 470 nF cambiaste 4 capacitores electroliticos que so los que estan a los lados del 1524 en la antigua eran de 4.7 uF y ahora en el nuevo post son de 2.2 uF cual esta bien?



En realidad son de 2.2[uF] los de entrada al 1524 y 4.7[uF] los de salida. Por alguna razón no salieron las referencias de los de salida... Si colocás todos del mismo valor va a funcionar igual.

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

amigos al final y despues de tanto renegar anduvo el amplificador.. de 10 puntos entrega muy buena potencia y muy buena calidad de sonido y con el pre se logra una buena correccion de graves y agudos.. le voy a agradecer a mnicolau por darme una mano cuando no me andaba  gracias despues pongo fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Bien ahí... qué le pasaba al final? le agregaste los caps de 470[nF]?

Esperamos esas fotos..

Saludos


----------



## jacorrea

Soy nuevo, para las personas expertas en sonido, podrian colocar en resumen cual es la mejor configuracion para el TDA7377?...  lo quiero colocar en el carro pero no se que tanto me dure la bateria con este amplificador que por lo que he leido es muy bno...   quien me puede ayudar...  por favor coloquenme los link para los diagramas de los circuitos o las paginas en los q se encuentran   ...  gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro jacorrea, si te fijás en la hoja de datos del integrado, tenés las distintas configuraciones posibles.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82979/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7377.html

Si lo vas a usar en el carro, no deberías tener problema alguno con la batería (siempre y cuando esté en buen estado), el consumo no es tan alto.

Saludos


----------



## jacorrea

Gracias, pero me he dado cuenta que le han hecho modificaciones en capacitores y resistencias, entonces me recomiendas,  dejarlo tal cual como viene en el link que me dejas?...  pero hay no aparece el vumetro ni los preamplificador...  que me recomiendas hacer....  gracias


----------



## yo_andres009

si le puse los capacitores y cuando se los puse andaba pero no me regulaba volumen y nada me puse a medir y pense que no les estaban llegando los 9V al 1524 medi y en el 7809 me daba 9 V pero no llegaban al 1524 y estaba una calle cortada y luego tnia otra calle cortada del potenciometro del balance y ahora anda muyyy bien jaja bienvenido al foro jacorrea segui lo que te indica mnicolau que sabe muy bien de esto a mi me re ayudo  nos vmos amigos


----------



## yo_andres009

jacorrea dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero me he dado cuenta que le han hecho modificaciones en capacitores y resistencias, entonces me recomiendas,  dejarlo tal cual como viene en el link que me dejas?...  pero hay no aparece el vumetro ni los preamplificador...  que me recomiendas hacer....  gracias


anda a la primera pagina y si lo vas a montar en el auto bajate la placa que tiene el amplificador y el pre juntos.. no es tan alto el consumo si la bateria anda bien vas a andar 10 puntos...


----------



## mnicolau

Ok gracias por confirmar Andrés, me alegro que salió andando. Ahí dejé el archivo final el primer post con la lista de componentes actualizada.

Saludos


----------



## jacorrea

Gracias por su colaboación, que buena participación y amabilidad, por fin un foro en el que realmente existe camadería. Lo voy a montar y luego les cuento.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

jacorrea, armalo como te dijo Andrés que no te vas a arrepentir. Si querés 4 canales podés armar otro en estéreo igual o armar la versión de 4 canales con un sólo IC, pero de esa último no tengo el pcb...

Saludos


----------



## jacorrea

Gracias...  como lo armo de 4 canales, cual es el circuito, si a ese de 4 canales le conecto solo 2, existen problemas de potencia?


----------



## yo_andres009

aca esta lo prometido


----------



## mar_dd06

les comento que después de probar y ver que andaba de 10 compre un transformador de 12V 5A ($41) y los componentes para el vumetro con el lm3915. luego con el tda7377 que saque pensando que estaba quemado arme el amplificador sin pre, funco de una. ahora la consulta; quiero poner los dos dentro de dos bafles chicos con parlantes de 8" para los graves, de 5¼ para medios y un tweter chico (ahora subo un esquema) que les parece la idea?


----------



## mnicolau

Te va a quedar un muy buen par de bafles potenciados, el tema es ver cómo acomodás la división de los canales. Pensás poner 1 TDA7377 por bafle? Podrías usar un canal para el woofer y el otro canal para medio y agudos. Tené en cuenta la impedancia de estos últimos...

PD: algún divisor de frecuencias no vendría mal tampoco... uno básico aunque sea.


----------



## bieber45

[sacame de dudas, ya lo hice en el wizard, y ahora como lo hago en el livewire?


----------



## mnicolau

bieber45 dijo:
			
		

> [sacame de dudas, ya lo hice en el wizard, y ahora como lo hago en el livewire?



No entiendo muy bien a qué te referís... querés hacer el esquema? está en la hoja de datos del IC. Podés copiarlo de ahí.

Por lo general es al revés... primero se hace el esquema en Livewire y después hacen el autoruteo con el PCB Wizard.

Saludos


----------



## bieber45

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> bieber45 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [sacame de dudas, ya lo hice en el wizard, y ahora como lo hago en el livewire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No entiendo muy bien a qué te referís... querés hacer el esquema? está en la hoja de datos del IC. Podés copiarlo de ahí.
> 
> Por lo general es al revés... primero se hace el esquema en Livewire y después hacen el autoruteo con el PCB Wizard.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


gracias pór contestar, en wizard lo hice y agregue a la libreria, pero no me lo reconoce, yo quiero un  tda2003 y usando el que dibuje me lo routea como un operacional de 8 patas ! me va aexplotar la cabeza ! en el livewire no puedo agregarlo a la libreria con el sistema que explicas y no le encuentro la vuelta, me vas a eplotar el higado ! tirame una soga ! gracias


----------



## mar_dd06

pensaba poner un tda7377 por bafle. esta buena esa idea, pero como hago para no liarme con el balance? tenes algún esquema de divisor simple?


----------



## mar_dd06

ahí va una idea de lo que estoy por hacer, espero que si les gusta comenten y por supuesto si encuentran un defecto me lo indiquen.  me falto la señal para el vumetro, donde me recomiendan? bancara un transformador de 5A las dos placas?


----------



## leop4

jaja es una locura lo que queres hacer mar_dd06 tranquilamente te haces un divisor pasivo o crosoover y listo alimentas tras parlantes de un lado y tres del otro. para que queres hacer eso?.


----------



## mar_dd06

y mas o menos como seria? me podes hacer un esquema para orientarme?


----------



## Jhonny DC

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> ahí va una idea de lo que estoy por hacer, espero que si les gusta comenten y por supuesto si encuentran un defecto me lo indiquen.  me falto la señal para el vumetro, donde me recomiendan? bancara un transformador de 5A las dos placas?



Hola Mar, ta´bueno lo de utilizar los 2 TDA7377 para manejar 2 bafles… aunque te recomendaría utilizar 1 7377 para cada bafle en lugar de utilizar 1 7377 para bajos de ambos bafles y el otro para medios y altos. Como tú quieres hacerlo vas a tener cables cruzados para todos lados. Pero creo que es todo cuestión de gustos. Para los amplificador que van a manejar los parlantes de medios y los tweester te recomendaría que desacoples las entradas con capasitores de 100nF o 56nF en lugar de los de 470nF, de ese modo vas a reducir las frecuencias bajas que podrían dañar el tweester y que sonarían mal en el parlante de medios. Eso eliminaría la necesidad de filtros pasivos a la salida del amplificador que te terminarían restando potencia…
Si te interesa mi idea y no estas muy apurado, te la podría dibujar para que lo entiendas claramente. Avisame.

Con respecto al transformador de 5A…
Muchos seguramente te podran decir que vas a estar ajustado pero que podria funcionar…
Cuando quiero saber si un transformador me alcanza para determinado amplificador ago la siguiente cuenta


> Ley de ohm I = V/R


En este caso sabemos que el 7377 en puente nos da unos 10V en cada salida y que la carga es un parlante de 4 ohm


> I = 10V/ 4Ω = 2.5A


Comprobémoslo:


> Potencia (Watt) = V * I = 10V * 2.5A = 25Watt


Lo que nos da que el CI TDA7377 debe manejar 2.5A por cada salida. 5A en total. Osea que necesitas 5A  por cada 7377.


> Cabe aclarar que este valor es un valor de pico y que el amplificador no esta consumiendo los 5A  continuamente sino que varia en función de la señal que este amplificando y el volumen que se le de. Pero este es un muy buen cálculo para sacar el amperaje ideal para cada amplificador.



Por otro lado también debes calcular que inevitablemente pierdes de 3 a 5 volt en  la fuente en el momento de máxima carga. Lo que significa que con un transformador de 12V (rectificado serian como 16V) tranquilamente te podrías encontrar con solo 10V u 11V rectificados a la salida de la fuente cuando el amplificador esta a máxima potencia. Yo lo solucione utilizando un transformador de 18V/5A lo que rectificado me da unos 25V y utilizando un 7818 y un transistor MJ15003 (el 2N3055 también funciona pero al ser de menor potencia necesitaría un disipador mas grande para controlar la temperatura) estabilice la tensión de alimentación del 7377 en unos 17V. Esto quizás no sea la mejor solución pero para mi funciono muy bien. Y me da cerca de 25Watt sobre 4ohm. Con el transformador de 12V/5A que le puse antes NO llegaba a 15Watt sobre 4 ohm (comprobado con instrumentos) pero ojo que el 7377 solo soporta 18V en funcionamiento, si le das mas se puede quemar. Por eso yo le puse el regulador a pesar de que muchos no comparten la idea de utilizar reguladores de voltaje para las fuentes de las etapas de salida.

Espero que te quede más o menos claro el concepto y que te sirva de algo y si algo no entiendes solo tienes que preguntar. En si solo trate de explicarte mis soluciones a los problemas mencionados pero supongo que cada quien tendrá sus propias soluciones y/o conceptos.

Salu2

PD: Desde ya, si alguien sabe que algo de esto no es así o que hay alguno de mis cálculos que es incorrecto les agradecería que me corrigiera



> Edición
> Te dejo mi idea de cómo quedaría con un 7377 para cada bafle


----------



## mar_dd06

buenísimo! lo único que no me gusta es que tengo que comprar otro transformador, jaja.


----------



## mnicolau

mar_dd06 dijo:
			
		

> buenísimo! lo único que no me gusta es que tengo que comprar otro transformador, jaja.



Coincido con lo de 1 TDA por bafle y sí, se nota la diferencia alimentándolo con 17[V] (yo lo tengo así alimentado también), pero con tu transformador tenés de sobra y va a sonar muy bien también y más si tenés en cuenta que sumás ambos canales por cada bafle. Si el transformador es de 5[A] no tendría por qué bajar tanto la tensión a plena carga... debería garantizarte la tensión hasta los 5[A] aprox.

Te recomiendo que lo armes como te indicó Jhonny en el esquema y lo alimentes con tu transformador y pruebes, no va a ser poca la potencia... y de última, más adelante cambiás el transformador pero me parece que no vale la pena el gasto (no sólo del transformador más grande, sino de los componentes de la fuente estabilizada + disipador, etc)

Saludos


----------



## bienbolivianoo

hola que tal. aca estoy de nuevo con una inquietud que deseo resolver. ni bien arme el amplificador, le coloque un ptenciometro doble de 50kohm todo como corresponde. lo que si qe no lo pedi logaritmico, entonces al qerer bajar el volumen lo hacia muy de golpe casi como prender y apagar el amplificador. y luego hacia como una chispa adentro. adelante del lado de la perilla dice a50k, y atras dice c50k.

ahora compre uno nuevo, lo pedi doble, logaritmico, 50kohm. todo bien. este dice adelante a50k. atras no dice nada. qiero saber si es correcto lo qe compre y me va a funcionar., fisicamente son iguales los dos potes no es como los comunes amarillos.

dejo link. el de la derecha es lo mas parecido qe encontre. espero respuesta muchas gracias.

http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/images/R249920-01.jpg


----------



## Cacho

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Potencia (Watt) = V * I = 10V * 2.5A = 25Watt
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que nos da que el CI TDA7377 debe manejar 2.5A por cada salida. 5A en total. Osea que necesitas 5A  por cada 7377.
> 
> 
> 
> Cabe aclarar que este valor es un valor de pico y que el amplificador no esta consumiendo los 5A  continuamente sino que varia en función de la señal que este amplificando y el volumen que se le de. Pero este es un muy buen cálculo para sacar el amperaje ideal para cada amplificador.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


Eso es correcto siempre y cuando la eficiencia del sistema fuera del 100%

En un amplificador común (Clase AB) la eficiencia suele rondar el 60/65%, con lo que para entregar los 25W de antes necesitará 1,4*25W a la entrada. Eso da algo de 35W, que tienen que estar disponibles a la entrada para lograr esa potencia de salida.
En un Clase B, la eficiencia está alrededor del 70/75%, y en un Clase D, 90/95%.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso es correcto siempre y cuando la eficiencia del sistema fuera del 100%
> 
> En un amplificador común (Clase AB) la eficiencia suele rondar el 60/65%, con lo que para entregar los 25W de antes necesitará 1,4*25W a la entrada. Eso da algo de 35W, que tienen que estar disponibles a la entrada para lograr esa potencia de salida.
> En un Clase B, la eficiencia está alrededor del 70/75%, y en un Clase D, 90/95%.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho. Más a mi favor porque para 35W harían falta unos 3A por canal lo que implica 6A en total para cada 7377…
De todos modos creo que me entendiste mal. Yo nunca dije que mi amplificador rindiera 100%. Yo digo que estoy alimentando al 7377 con 17V/5A 


> 17V * 5A = 85Watt en fuente


Calculando que este amplificador nos de un rendimiento del 60% diríamos que:


> 17V – 40% = 17V – 6.8V = 10.2V
> I = V / R = 10.2V / 4Ω = 2.55A
> W = V * A = 10.2V * 2.55A = 26.01W


Son 2 canales lo que nos da que:


> 26.01W * 2 = 52.02W en total
> 2.55A * 2 = 5.1A


Calculando que tengamos en el parlante el 60% de la fuente:


> 85W – 40% = 51W



No creo ser dueño de la verdad pero de acuerdo a esto tampoco creo estar muy equivocado al calcular que mi amplificador esta dando cerca de 25W por canal.
De todos modos, si mi concepto es errado te agradecería que me explique en que. Así, de paso aprendemos todos.
Creo que es bueno discutir este tipo de cosas para beneficio de todos teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de principiantes que visitan el foro.

Salu2

PD: tenia entendido que el rendimiento de los amplificador clase D era menor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> 17V * 5A = 85Watt en fuente
> 
> 
> 
> Calculando que este amplificador nos de un rendimiento del 60% diríamos que:
> 
> 
> 
> 17V –* 40%* = 17V – 6.8V = 10.2V
> I = V / R = 10.2V / 4Ω = 2.55A
> W = V * A = 10.2V * 2.55A = 26.01W
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


  
El rendimiento se mide en relación de potencia, no en tensiones, así que ese 40% que has restado está mal. De todas formas, no tiene ningun sentido intentar hacer esas cuentas así, por que no vas a llegar a ninguna parte, en especial por que estás arrancando del lado de la fuente y no del amplificador que es el correcto.

Si vos alimentas tu amplificador con 17V, en simple polaridad pero en puente, sobre la carga tenés (de pico) esa misma tensión, o sea 17V. A eso hay que restarles las caídas en los transistores de potencia a plena carga, que debe ser del orden de los 2 o 2.5V, y eso hay que restarlo dos veces por que hay que tomar la reducción en ambas salidas; así que tomemos 2.5 para hacer fáciles las cuentas...te quedan 17V-5V=12V de pico sobre la carga. La *potencia RMS* sobre la carga es: P=(V^2)/(2*R), asi que en tu caso...*P=(12^2)/(2*4)=18 watts*.

Ahora que sabés la potencia eficaz de salida, podes calcular la corriente requerida de la fuente, sabiendo que el amplificador te va a demandar una potencia de fuente tanto mayor cuanto menor sea el rendimiento, en tu caso: Pfuente=Pamplificador/0.60 (acá va el rendimiento, eh?), entonces: *Pfuente=18W/0.6= 30watts*. Esa es la potencia a pedirle al transformador (en realidad es un poco mas alta, por las pérdidas en los diodos, pero bueno, tampoco el amplificador va a trabajar al mango todo el tiempo). Y chupando 30W del transformador (*que no puede suceder nunca*, pero el motivo es otra historia) te va a pedir una corriente de *I=√(P/R)=√(30/17)=1.33 A*, digamos 1.5 Amp para hacerla corta. Y ahora, con un transformador de esos chiquitos para dicroicas, que son de 50 o 60W y tiran 13.5V en vacío y 10.5V (ambos valores de CA) a plena carga (5A) te haces una fuente impresionante para manejar ese amplificador en estereo por $20 el transformador..   barato, eh?

Esta no es la mejor forma de hacer el cálculo, pero es suficientemente buena para el 95% de los casos.

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Ezavalla! Gracias por la aclaración.
Haver si entendí. 30W son los que cada canal le pide al transformador. En este caso son 2 canales así que son 60W que tiene que dar el transformador.
Si de la fuente saco 17V significa que son necesarios 3.53A para cada 7377
La cuenta me sigue dando que para alimentar a 2 TDA7377 voy a necesitar más de 5A.
7A mínimo en este caso.
Lo cierto es que calcularlo de esta manera me saco muchas dudas de la cabeza acerca de otros amplificador.
Pero ahora me quede con otra duda. ¿¿Estas diciendo que el Dataseet del TDA7377 esta mal y que no podría dar nunca 28W / 4ohm cuando se lo alimenta con 17V?
¿¿Los 18W son el máximo absoluto o de que nivel de distorsión estamos hablando?

----------Editado--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ahora, ante la duda me puse a medir el consumo para no hablar de boca de jarro nomás y como lo sospeche, tus cuentas no me cierran, pueden estar muy lindas en la teoría pero en la practica suelen variar. No se que omitiste pero te informaciónrmo que aun desconectando el vumetro y el cooler me esta dando cerca de 4A después del regulador con 2 parlantes de 4ohm a máxima potencia y solo estoy usando 1 TDA7377


----------



## bienbolivianoo

alguien me podra ayudar con mi post de mas arriba? perdon las molestias graciasss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla! Gracias por la aclaración.
> Haver si entendí. 30W son los que cada canal le pide al transformador. En este caso son 2 canales así que son 60W que tiene que dar el transformador.
> Si de la fuente saco 17V significa que son necesarios 3.53A para cada 7377
> La cuenta me sigue dando que para alimentar a 2 TDA7377 voy a necesitar más de 5A.
> 7A mínimo en este caso.
> Lo cierto es que calcularlo de esta manera me saco muchas dudas de la cabeza acerca de otros amplificador.



Cada 7377 tiene 4 canales, apareados en puente de dos en dos. La cuenta de 1.5A que yo saqué es para un par de canales en puente. Para el chip completo es el doble, es decir 3A (siempre suponiendo que a esa potencia los 17V se mantienen, cosa que es mentira y la corriente entonces es menor). Para 2 chips - 8 canales en puente=4 salidas de potencia hace falta el doble de lo anterior, o sea 6 amperes. Entonces, sí...te hacen falta mas de 5A. Pero eso es con los cuatro amplificador al mango de potencia, cosa que solo se puede dar con onda senoidal pura, pero con música la potencia máxima disponible es 10 veces menor, de 1.8 watts en este caso, lo cual, con cuatro amplificador te dá 7.2watts, lo que es un montón para un living o sala de música. La diferencia de potencia hasta los18watts viene usada en los picos, así que la van a proporcionar los capacitores de la fuente. Teniendo esto en cuenta, la corriente pedida por los 4 amplificador es del orden de 1 amp a potencia máxima si consideramos música, y los podés alimentar sin problemas con una fuente de 5 Amp y un banco de capacitores de filtro del orden de los 10000 a 15000uF.

Yo pondría un transformador para dicroicas de 12V 5A por cada TDA, con 6600 a 10000uF y no me haría tanto problema, ya que es seguro que estoy cubierto.



			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Pero ahora me quede con otra duda. ¿¿Estas diciendo que el Dataseet del TDA7377 esta mal y que no podría dar nunca 28W / 4ohm cuando se lo alimenta con 17V?
> ¿¿Los 18W son el máximo absoluto o de que nivel de distorsión estamos hablando?



Yo no he dicho eso. Los 18 watts son RMS, pero *de pico tenés 36 watts* (a los que nunca vas a llegar salvo que escuches senoides puras...y son medio aburridas), así que el manual está muy bien, excepto por que no aclara que son de pico   , y además yo he supuesto una caída de 2.5 en las etapas de salida, que es mas o menos lo estándard. Si la caída es menor...la potencia de salida es mayor..tal vez por eso los 28W...(y saqué la cuenta)... que resultan en 15V a la salida, con una caída de 2V en la etapa, o sea que yo me pasé con los 2.5...

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

bienbolivianoo dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal. aca estoy de nuevo con una inquietud que deseo resolver. ni bien arme el amplificador, le coloque un ptenciometro doble de 50kohm todo como corresponde. lo que si qe no lo pedi logaritmico, entonces al qerer bajar el volumen lo hacia muy de golpe casi como prender y apagar el amplificador. y luego hacia como una chispa adentro. adelante del lado de la perilla dice a50k, y atras dice c50k.
> 
> ahora compre uno nuevo, lo pedi doble, logaritmico, 50kohm. todo bien. este dice adelante a50k. atras no dice nada. qiero saber si es correcto lo qe compre y me va a funcionar., fisicamente son iguales los dos potes no es como los comunes amarillos.
> 
> dejo link. el de la derecha es lo mas parecido qe encontre. espero respuesta muchas gracias.



Hola, en realidad no entiendo que es lo que quieres saber. Digo, un pote es una resistencia variable. ¿Qué es lo que podría no funcionar?
Por otro lado, el hecho de que preguntes esto y que hayas mencionado que el pote hacia una chispa me hace repreguntarme si es que realmente conectaste el pote como y donde debe ir ya que no es normal que suceda esto. Suponiendo que no lo conectaste a la salida de un amplificador tanto o mas grande que este y que colocaste los capasitores de desacople… 
Cualquier cosa, sigo acá.
Salu2

OK Zavalla, ahora me cierran mejor las cuentas. De todos modos te cuento que casi no tengo caída de tensión a máxima potencia porque el transformador que estoy usando es de 18V/5A que rectificado se va a 25-27V (en vacío) y con un regulador lo estabilizo en 17V. Con esto, los 17V se mantienen estables hasta aproximadamente el 95% de la potencia. Lo que es entendible considerando la caída de tensión en el MJ15003 que uso para manejar el amperaje y que el 7818 que uso para estabilizar el voltaje requiere de al menos 3V por sobre la tensión de salida para funcionar como dios manda.

Recalculando para que se entienda
Suponiendo una caída de tensión de 1V por salida (2 salidas por canal recordando que es un amplificador en puente)



> 17V – 2V = 15V
> 
> P = (15^2)/(2*4)= 225 / 8 = 28.125 watts
> 
> Pfuente=28.125W/0.6= 46.875watts
> 
> I=√(P/R)=√(46.875/17)=1.66A



Son 2 canales por lo que:

*



			1.66A * 2 = 3.32A
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*A esto habría que agregarle el consumo del pre y el vumetro que se alimentan de la misma fuente lo que nos lleva cerca de los 4A… 
Mi abuela siempre decía “Mas vale que sosobre y no que fafalte” por lo que 1 transformador de 5A para la placa combinada seria ideal y uno de 4A para la versión del TDA7377 solo podría andar bien.
De acuerdo con mis cuentas, había calculado un transformador de 5A para cada 7377 (sabiendo que el consumo de cada amplificador era menor al resultado del cálculo propuesto) creo que no estaba tan errado… lo bueno es que ahora sabemos el calculo correcto para sacar el amperaje que debe entregar un transformador para alimentar a determinado amplificador.
Muchas gracias por iluminarnos con tu conocimiento  

Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

bienbolivianoo dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal. aca estoy de nuevo con una inquietud que deseo resolver. ni bien arme el amplificador, le coloque un ptenciometro doble de 50kohm todo como corresponde. lo que si qe no lo pedi logaritmico, entonces al qerer bajar el volumen lo hacia muy de golpe casi como prender y apagar el amplificador. y luego hacia como una chispa adentro. adelante del lado de la perilla dice a50k, y atras dice c50k.
> 
> ahora compre uno nuevo, lo pedi doble, logaritmico, 50kohm. todo bien. este dice adelante a50k. atras no dice nada. qiero saber si es correcto lo qe compre y me va a funcionar., fisicamente son iguales los dos potes no es como los comunes amarillos.
> 
> dejo link. el de la derecha es lo mas parecido qe encontre. espero respuesta muchas gracias.
> 
> http://img-europe.electrocomponents.com/images/R249920-01.jpg



por esas casualidades no pusiste el pote con cables? me ha pasado que cuando le soldas los cables muy arriba se calientan de mas y hacen chispas adentro sera eso?


----------



## yo_andres009

ojo con usar los 78xx que te reducen la corriente a 1 amper maximo por CI si kieres que te entregue la corriente que quieres tienes que poner tantos CI en paralelo como corrientes tengas


----------



## Jhonny DC

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> ojo con usar los 78xx que te reducen la corriente a 1 amper maximo por CI si kieres que te entregue la corriente que quieres tienes que poner tantos CI en paralelo como corrientes tengas



Perdón, ¿¿no mencione que estoy usando un *transistor MJ15003 para amplificar el amperaje del 7818*?? Por eso tengo solo 17V de alimentación para el 7377. El volt que falta es la perdida del MJ15003. De esa forma solo uso un 7818 y tengo casi todo el amperaje de la fuente para el amplificador. Y no necesito llenar el gabinete de 7818 que además tendría que ponerle un disipador más grande.
…
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

ahh jeje me comi de leer esa parte tonces  disculpa jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> ojo con usar los 78xx que te reducen la corriente a 1 amper maximo por CI si kieres que te entregue la corriente que quieres tienes que poner tantos CI en paralelo como corrientes tengas



La verdad es que no se de donde diablos han sacado que hay que poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...

Eso es una estupidez grande como una casa, y si no aparece en la hoja de datos, por algo será...no? Es un problema hacer que compartan la corriente de salida de forma pareja, es un problema lograr que no se activen las protecciones si las corrientes de salida no están balanceadas, es un problema creer que un circuito con reguladores en paralelo sea confiable, pero le siguen dando con lo mismo...que cosa seria...

Y alguno me va a decir...*eh! no hablés bolazos...a mi me anda perfecto!* y yo le pregunto en que condiciones lo probó? Por que si no saben hacer las pruebas correctas...*parece que anda bien*...hasta que palma.

Por favor, cortenla con eso de poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...por que no es confiable. Punto.

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que no se de donde diablos han sacado que hay que poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...
> 
> Eso es una estupidez grande como una casa, y si no aparece en la hoja de datos, por algo será...no? Es un problema hacer que compartan la corriente de salida de forma pareja, es un problema lograr que no se activen las protecciones si las corrientes de salida no están balanceadas, es un problema creer que un circuito con reguladores en paralelo sea confiable, pero le siguen dando con lo mismo...que cosa seria...
> 
> …Por favor, cortenla con eso de poner reguladores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida...
> 
> Saludos!



      anoche mientras lo leía le ice el mismo comentario a un amigo. Quizás no con esas palabras pero definitivamente la misma idea y los mismos motivos.       
Realmente me pareció una animalada   pero es la primera vez que escucho algo así y ya me eh equivocado otras veces y ante la duda solo me digne a contestar con algo de sarcasmo.  
Es posible que con ezavalla tengamos algunas diferencias en nuestras formas de pensar pero reconozco que este tipo sabe de lo que habla y *“en este caso”* estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dijo. 

Salu2


----------



## bienbolivianoo

Hola Jhonny Dc y Andres009- respecto a sus comentarios y su ayuda. el pote lo conecte tal cual me explicaron y me dijern en este foro, debido a que no sabia. el amplificador es el comun sin pre que se ve aca en este fooro. el pote que compre primero es 50k doble.






ahi esta como lo conecte. luego pense que podria ser pq no era logaritmico, entonces compre otro que todavía no coloque poque si no es lo voy a cambiar. la cosa es que comparando los dos, tienen inscripto A50k adelante, pero atras solo el primero que coloque que no me funco tiene escrito C50k. el nuevo atras no tiene nada. fisicamente son iguales.

[/img]y si  lo conecte con cables! porque la idea se me dio despues de terminarlo y la plaqeta esta atornillada al piso de la caja de la fuente y el pote va mas arriba.*

Espero una solucion. sino pienso hacer un pre con dos amplificadores monos de medio watt qe ya vienen con pote en el circuito y ponerle un pote doble y fue. gracias de antemano.*




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## bienbolivianoo

ah otra cosa. de referencia el 1 y el 4 de tierra los conecte en las dos patas de la izqierda tomando el pote con la perilla para abajo y enfocando a mi cara, se entiende? no se si esto podra influir


----------



## Cacho

El esquema que planteás de conexiones es correcto. Lo peor que podría pasar es que el volumen subiera y bajara al girar la perilla en la dirección opuesta a la esperada.
Si eso pasa, invertí las entradas y las masas y asunto resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz

Hola gente, yo habia planteado mi problema algunas paginas atrás.

finalmente volvi a hacer la placa, ete aqui que la enchufo y no hace absolutamnete nada, solo prende el led, le dejo una fotos para que vean las soldaduras y otra del lado componentes (click para agrandarlas)
los capacitores de poliester dicen 474k 100V es la unica diferencia con la placa que esta en la primer pagina de la linea

no se por donde podria revisar, los capacitores electroliticos los probe con el multimetro y cargaban bien la fuente la medi y me esta entregando 11.52V 
espero poder encontrar una solucion al caso...Gracias..


----------



## neutron

fijate que no este el MUTE activado.. o sea, la R que sale de la pata 7 este a positivo, una R de 10k, si no me equivoco vos pusiste una de 15k, pero funciona igual.. revisa eso, espero que sea solo eso, suerte


----------



## leop4

te salio igual a la otra placa tenes parkinson jaja o como sea, porque hay estaño por toda la placa como si estuviese salpicada, aparte cuando pasas el impreso a la placa que no lo deves aver echo asi porque las pistas pareciera como si estuvisen con un marcador tenes que limpiar con una virulana la placa antes de pasar el impreso a la placa, la limpias bien y despues seguis el procedimiento. espero esto te ayude un poco, aveces la prolijidad ayuda bastante.


----------



## Chico3001

pobres borneras... has considerado usar un desarmador mas pequeño?  

viendo esas misteriosas quemaduras en la orilla de la placa me imagino que te pasaste en la temperatura con el soldador y quemaste el integrado....


----------



## Cacho

Coincido con Chico.

Me da la impresión de que estás usando un soldador de poca potencia y te lleva mucho tiempo calentar la zona. Hay soldaduras frías por ahí que me hacen sospechar.

Revisá bien que el integrado funcione.

Por otro lado, no te olvides de que este circuito tiene un Std-By. Verificá que tengas el voltaje necesario para activarlo o seguro que no vas a escuchar nada.


Saludos


----------



## rodr0

despues subo unas fotos de como quedo el gol con el amplificador a parte del stereo 


la verdad, que suena barbaro hasta cierto punto (despues se c**a saturando todo; no se si por los parlantes o porque exigo mucho el amplificador) y tira muy buenos graves. lo estoy tirando con unos parlantes de un panasonic. SB-AK47 el modelo de los parlantes. no se cuantos Ohm son, son de 3 vias (1 piezo, 1 tweter y un medio) + 1 ("sub woofer"). el sub boofer en paralelo. y al otro parlante, se me ocurrio anularle la parte de medios/agudos y mandarle en paralelo con el "sub woofer" un tweeter de esos genericos y La rompe!

despues les subo unas pics cuando termine con la fachada del auto. ah, lo pinte de verde al frente de mi "lecotra de CD potenciada" 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidá el lenguaje que usás en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## yo_andres009

nono no entendieron lo que dije jaja lo que quise decir es que si vos pones un 78xx con tal amperaje a la entrada el 78xx te lo va a bajar a 1A a la salida eso nomas decia pero no tengo idea como hicieron ustedes u.u disculpen si no me exprese bien...


----------



## willywallaz

> Publicado: 28 Jun 2009, 8:36 pm    Asunto:
> te salio igual a la otra placa tenes parkinson jaja o como sea, porque hay estaño por toda la placa como si estuviese salpicada, aparte cuando pasas el impreso a la placa que no lo deves aver echo asi porque las pistas pareciera como si estuvisen con un marcador tenes que limpiar con una virulana la placa antes de pasar el impreso a la placa, la limpias bien y despues seguis el procedimiento. espero esto te ayude un poco, aveces la prolijidad ayuda bastante.




La placa la imprimi por termotransferencia como todos, lo que pasa que despues de imprimirla la remarque con indeleble para que el acido no se coma nada mal, le pase virulana antes y alcohol.




> Publicado: 28 Jun 2009, 9:17 pm    Asunto:
> pobres borneras... has considerado usar un desarmador mas pequeño?
> 
> viendo esas misteriosas quemaduras en la orilla de la placa me imagino que te pasaste en la temperatura con el soldador y quemaste el integrado....



yo sabia que se podia quemar el C.I con la temperatura del soldador asi que fui mas cauteloso y no deje el soldador tanto tiempo como en los integrados



> Coincido con Chico.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que estás usando un soldador de poca potencia y te lleva mucho tiempo calentar la zona. Hay soldaduras frías por ahí que me hacen sospechar.
> 
> Revisá bien que el integrado funcione.
> 
> Por otro lado, no te olvides de que este circuito tiene un Std-By. Verificá que tengas el voltaje necesario para activarlo o seguro que no vas a escuchar nada.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Estoy usando un soldador de 40W que compre nuevo, como haria para revisar si el integrado funciona ademas de probando con otro no?que voltaje deberia estar recibiendo para que se active el modo Std-By?


----------



## neutron

> Estoy usando un soldador de 40W que compre nuevo, como haria para revisar si el integrado funciona ademas de probando con otro no?que voltaje deberia estar recibiendo para que se active el modo Std-By?



la tension de fuente, manda la R que corresponde al Std-By a positivo..fijate que es la que sale de la pata 7... 

medi con un tester la tension que hay en el pin 7, el Std-By se activa por nivel bajo, asique para que funcione el in tegrado tiene que estar a positivo..

Std-By (pin 7) = Vcc  = integrado funciona
Std-By (pin 7) = 0v   = integrado no funciona

y si tenes la R sin conectar a ningun lado, ni a vcc ni a masa, lo mas probable es que tampoco funcione, si es asi, hace un puente solo para probar..


suerte..


----------



## willywallaz

ya lo habia medido, si mal no recuerdo me daba que llega 1V y algo cuando llegue a casa lo mido bien y se los confirmo


----------



## willywallaz

Aclaracion: Las borneras pobrecitas parece que vienen de la guerra, es que cuando las saque de la otra placa lo tuve que hacer con una pinza porque no querian salir las muy rebeldes, ete aqui sus consecuencias   jaja




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, cuidemos entre todos el lenguaje. Gracias.


----------



## yo_andres009

willywallaz vi las fotos y no veo si tenes puesto los capacitores de 470 nF si no me equivoco que va en la salida para los parlantes.. yo tambien hice la placa y no les habia puesto esos y encendia el led nomas pero lo demas no andaba... los tenes puestos?


----------



## willywallaz

te estaras refiriendo a los que van en la entrada de audio? si son esos tiene dos poliester de 474 100V , los parlantes salen directamente del integrado de las patas 1,2 y 14,15 respectivamente tal cual esta en el pcb de la primera pag de esta linea

PD: otra aclaracion: nunca conecte al reves ni por error Vcc y Gnd en la bornera de entrada


----------



## yo_andres009

ah no perdon un error mio pense que estabas haciendo la placa combinada pero hiciste la del 7377 solo.. esa no la hice podes pedirle una mano a mnicolau a mi me ayudo mucho


----------



## neutron

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> ya lo habia medido, si mal no recuerdo me daba que llega 1V y algo cuando llegue a casa lo mido bien y se los confirmo



si tenes 1V no te va a funcionar nunca.. revisa bien eso por favor..


----------



## Jhonny DC

yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> ojo con usar los 78xx que te reducen la corriente a 1 amper maximo por CI *si kieres que te entregue la corriente que quieres tienes que poner tantos CI en paralelo como corrientes tengas*





			
				yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> nono no entendieron lo que dije jaja lo que quise decir es que si vos pones un 78xx con tal amperaje a la entrada el 78xx te lo va a bajar a 1A a la salida eso nomas decia pero no tengo idea como hicieron ustedes u.u disculpen si no me exprese bien...



A las pruebas me remito y es mi último comentario al respecto.  

*Willywallaz*… coincido con los comentarios de Mnicolau; chico3001 y Cacho. Obviamente la prolijidad no es tu fuerte. Lamentablemente la desprolijidad también puede ser causante de muchos dolores de cabeza. Aparte de lo que ya te marcaron como las soldaduras frías, estoy viendo que (si no me equivoco) estas usando una mecha demasiado grande para hacer las perforaciones para los componentes. Yo tengo problemas parecidos con las soldaduras cuando uso mechas de 1.5mm que para estos trabajos son enormes. No te digo que te consigas una de 0.75 que seria lo ideal pero una de 1mm para los componentes mas comunes y una de 1.25mm para los terminales mas gruesos como los de las borneras y los diodos de varios amperes te podrían ayudar a mejorar las soldaduras… otra cosa que te podría ayudar mucho seria un producto llamado FLUX (sea la versión comercial que viene en aerosol o la versión casera que el compañero fogonazo explica en) que facilita en gran medida las soldaduras.
Con respecto al Stand by, comprueba el voltaje directamente en la pata 7 del 7377 y no en las pistas ni en las soldaduras.
Con respecto a la fuente… 11.52V me párese algo poco para este amplificador. Pregunta… ¿el valor que mencionaste es con todo conectado o en la fuente al vacío (sin conectarla)? Prueba con una fuente que te de cuando menos 12V o más cuando esta conectada al 7377. Ten en cuenta que con ese voltaje no consigues más de 10 o 12W a máxima potencia.
Otra cosa, si atornillas el C.I. al disipador antes de soldarlo eso te puede llegar a dar unos segundos más para soldarlo antes de que se pueda queme por exceso de temperatura
Salu2


----------



## willywallaz

La mecha que utilize es de 1 Mm capaz que se ven medios grosos los agujeros por la calidad de la foto que se ve hasta el ultimo detalle, antes de soldar utilize decapante para estaño que es el mismo alcohol isopropilico con la resina colofonia. apenas pueda mido que voltaje exacto le llega a la pata 7 del C.I, los 12.52V que medi de la fuente fue con la misma al vacio, es una fuente de PC AT , con la placa conectada me sigue entregando el mismo valor, tendria que variar? para lo que necesito el amplificador en este momento esta bien que me entregue esa potencia no necesito mas por ahora, cuando la precise si hare el cambio a una fuente mejor pero por ahora esta bien, ya lo habia pensado antes por eso elegi esta placa.

Realmente se ven frias las sodaduras? porque la placa que hize antes si veia que era un desastre por eso la rehize pero no se que pasara con esta


----------



## willywallaz

Bueno gente les cuento, estuve midiendo con el multimetro y en la pata 7 del Stnd-By tengo 1.87V la resistencia que esta colocada antes de esa pata es de 9.75 K 
La fuente sin nada conectado me entrega 11.57V y con la placa enchufada 11.55V 
en la pata 3 y 13 llegan bien los 11.55V
que mas podria revisar para seguir descartando posibilidades, hay alguna manera de poder probar el I.C sin tener que cambiarlo espero puedan ayudarme  y arreglar esta placa que me esta dando dolores de cabeza ya


----------



## yo_andres009

cuando hice la mia pense que tambien habia quemado el CI y mnicolau me dijo q me fije continuidad entre sus patas si tenes un multimetro que tenga para medir continuidad hacelo no tenes que tener continuidad entre ninguna pata...


----------



## Jhonny DC

Bueno gente, acá les dejo un video de cómo quedo el mío ya con todo funcionando.
En la primera parte se ve como el controlador del cooler arranca cuando hace falta ventilar el disipador y cuando se baja el volumen y el disipador se enfría un poco, deja de funcionar. Y luego vemos una recorrida por las funciones del equipo y una vista del frente; la parte posterior y los conectores que utilice.
YouTube - regulador de velocidad del cooler y el amplificador completo

Luego subo algunas fotos y cuando termine de hacerle las modificaciones a los PCB subo un archivo con todos los PCB que use y el esquemático completo para quien se anime y quiera hacerlo. De mas esta decir que suena muy bien y que no tiene ningún tipo de ruido de la fuente a pesar de que todo esta tan compacto.
Agregue unos disipadores a los reguladores del vumetro y del pre porque:
El regulador del vumetro se calienta un poco al tener que bajar de 17V a los 6V con los que se alimenta.
El regulador del pre debe manejar no solo los 12V para el pre sino también los 12V para el cooler. Y con eso se calienta un poco con el amperaje que debe maneja que si bien no es tan alto tampoco es despreciable.
En realidad no se calientan tanto pero por precaución nunca esta de más.
Espero que les guste y que lo critiquen…

Ojo al medir continuidad, tenés que desoldar el C.I. del PCB, de otra forma te va a dar continuidad entre las patas 3 y 13 que se conectan a +V; entre las 4 y 5 que conforman las entradas de uno de los canales; entre las patas 8 y 9 que se conectan a Masa y entre las pata 11 y 12 que conforman las entradas del otro canal

Salu2


PD.: Mientras tanto acá les dejo los link a las fotos anteriores

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/198285/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/201952/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203654/

Y acá el video anterior

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203947/


----------



## Cacho

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> ...en la pata 7 del Stnd-By tengo 1.87V...


Está en Std-By el integrado con ese voltaje. Ahí deberías tener más de 3,5V para que se active el sistema.

Quizá esté quemado el integrado y "chupe" demasiada corriente por esa pata, eso hace que caiga el voltaje en la resistencia limitadora que tiene. Medí cuánto cae ahí y vas a saber cuánta corriente está tomando por la pata 7. Debería ser del orden de los uA o apenas algún mA.
Si es más, sospechá que pasa algo raro con el integrado.


Saludos


----------



## leop4

Jhonny DC tenes el circuito del coller activado por temperatura? a y que es ese transistor TO-3? gracias.
te quedo muy bueno te felicito un excelente montaje, que parlantes tiene? 6"?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que locas las fichas de parlante que les has puesto!
Hacía como 30 años que no las veía   , parece que todavía vienen...

Muy, muy, muy bueno el montaje del equipo, pero tengo una sola pregunta. Por donde entra (o sale) el aire que mueve el ventilador? (aparte del hueco de atrás, claro).

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola leop4, gracias. El circuito que controla el cooler ya te lo había dejado en paginas anteriores, más precisamente en este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/204441/

Con respecto al TO-3 es el transistor MJ15003 que estoy usando para amplificar el amperaje del 7818 para alimentar todo el equipo. Y los bafles no son para este equipo sino que son unos que construí para otro amplificador que tengo armado con 2 TDA2030. Son parlantes JAHRO de 6” x 20W/8ohm acompañados por un tweester también JAHRO piezoeléctrico.

















Este amplificador lo construí para 2 parlantes 6”x9” triaxiales… que no son míos sino de un amigo, el amplificador es para el… pero me gusto mucho como suena y es probable que luego me arme otro de estos para mi



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Que locas las fichas de parlante que les has puesto!
> Hacía como 30 años que no las veía   , parece que todavía vienen...



Están buenas, verdad?. Me trajeron para modificar un amplificador que las tenia y me parecieron curiosas asíque pregunte en una electrónica y las tenían… definitivamente no son de la misma calidad que las viejas, pero para el uso que se les va a dar no creo que tengan problemas y me parecieron originales para salir del típico Jack  



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Muy, muy, muy bueno el montaje del equipo, pero tengo una sola pregunta. Por donde entra (o sale) el aire que mueve el ventilador? (aparte del hueco de atrás, claro).
> 
> Saludos!



Ya lo comente antes pero el frente de aluminio queda separado del gabinete aproximadamente 5mm y de esa manera no tengo problemas para aprovechar el ranurado original del gabinete que ocupa casi todo el frente detrás de la fachada

Salu2

Pd.: acá les dejo algunas fotos más


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> PD.:sigo esperando ver como vas a colocar los potes del pre en el frente de tu “lecto-amplificador”



a pedido:


----------



## KtULu_

Hola

Hoy, por casualidad, descubrí que el excesivo ruido que me sacan los amplificador tomando la señal de audio de la PC, aparentemente, se elimina cambiando de fuente de alimentación; con un amplificador que armé con un TDA2003 observé que al alimentarlo tanto sea con la propia fuente de la PC o con otra que tengo saca un ruido muy desagradable, pero alimentándolo con una simple fuente de 12V 500mA con transformador, se eliminó una gran cantidad de ruido. Para el 7377 no tengo una fuente con transformador que se la banque, pero a bajo volumen o sin señal de audio, pero conectado a la placa de sonido no mete ruidos, salvo un pequeño zumbido de 50Hz de fondo, el que calculo que con una fuente más potente y mejor filtrada se eliminaría casi por completo, capaz que compre uno de 12+12V 3A para esto y otras cosas.


Saludos


----------



## ojosverdes

No pues yo bien contento   , por haber leido las 76 paginitas que hay sobre este amplificador, que me pongo a armarlo el TDA7377 se salio en 35.00 pesos mexicanos, y 12.00 pesos los dos capacitores, y bien me pongo a armarlo y despues de todo eso le conecto un transformador de 12volts a 1.2A, y que no suena nada, nadita, de nada,   y me pongo a verificar los capacitores, el cablerio, la conexion de audio, la salida, y nada, yo en ese momento lo vi bien, y que me atrevo   a conectarle un transformadorr toroidal de 17.2Volt a 3A, y pum que el capacitor de 2200mF me explota,    lo desconecte, y luego viendo bien la plaquita tenia unidos unas pistas dentro del tda7377, las arregle pero tampoco no se oyo nada, asi que pienso que el problema puede ser del TDA7377 que ya este muerto   , asi que lo arranco, y mañana me voy tempranito a comprar otro, los quiero para mis pequeñas torresitas que me arme hace tiempo, tienen un tweeter de cupula de 80Watts, y un Woofer de 6.5" de 80Watts   . Si ven algo que este conectado mal avisenme.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Rodr0, ahí quedo! Ta´bueno  , no soy partidario del verde pero tampoco es mi amplificador asíque si el color te gusta no tengo nada que decirte mas que felicitaciones.
No mencionemos lo que hay adentro.  
Salu2



			
				KtULu_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Hoy, por casualidad, descubrí que el excesivo ruido que me sacan los amplificador tomando la señal de audio de la PC, aparentemente, se elimina cambiando de fuente de alimentación; con un amplificador que armé con un TDA2003 observé que al alimentarlo tanto sea con la propia fuente de la PC o con otra que tengo saca un ruido muy desagradable, pero alimentándolo con una simple fuente de 12V 500mA con transformador, se eliminó una gran cantidad de ruido.



Hola Ktulu, recuerdo Haver leído acerca de este mismo problema con las fuentes de PC en paginas anteriores de este mismo post y si mal no recuerdo lo habían solucionado con la colocación de un capasitor para filtrar mejor los 12 de la fuente. No te quiero mentir, mejor revisa más atrás porque se que lo vi en alguna parte.




			
				KtULu_ dijo:
			
		

> Para el 7377 no tengo una fuente con transformador que se la banque, pero a bajo volumen o sin señal de audio, pero conectado a la placa de sonido no mete ruidos, salvo un pequeño zumbido de 50Hz de fondo, el que calculo que con una fuente más potente y mejor filtrada se eliminaría casi por completo, capaz que compre uno de 12+12V 3A para esto y otras cosas.
> 
> Saludos



Con respecto al transformador… no se porque será de 12V+12V, supongo que tus motivos tendrás pero ten cuidado porque con Ezavalla, en estas ultimas paginas hemos estado sacando cálculos y nos a dado algo de 3.5A para alimentar todo (el amplificador y el pre en conjunto) claro que lo calculamos para una fuente de 17V estabilizados. Pero aun para usar un transformador de 12V me parece que con 3A vas a andar algo justo. Ezavalla menciono los transformadores para dicroicas que te dan cerca de 12V/5A y son más baratos que los comunes, digo si vas a comprar uno…
En fin, tú sabrás lo que haces…
Salu2

Ojos verdes, lo que me pregunto es porque puenteaste al pista de la pata 7 con +V… en ese lugar va una resistencia de 10K. No esta ahí porque quede linda sino que alguna función debe cumplir… ¿no te paréese?
Otra cosa, 1.2A considerando lo que le marque a KtULu creo que no necesito mencionarte que me paréese demasiado poco aun si utilizaras parlantes de 8ohm en lugar de los de 4ohm que se recomiendan para la máxima potencia. Y con el toroide de 17V… rectificado te estaría dando cerca de 25V en vacío y unos 23V o 24V conectado al 7377. Si tienes en cuenta que el integrado trabaja con 18V como máximo no me extrañaría que lo hayas volado por exceso de tensión.
Trata de corregir esto antes de volver a quemar otro TDA7377 que supongo no te habrá salido barato.
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al transformador… no se porque será de 12V+12V, supongo que tus motivos tendrás pero ten cuidado porque con Ezavalla, en estas ultimas paginas hemos estado sacando cálculos y nos a dado algo de 3.5A para alimentar todo (el amplificador y el pre en conjunto) claro que lo calculamos para una fuente de 17V estabilizados. Pero aun para usar un transformador de 12V me parece que con 3A vas a andar algo justo. Ezavalla menciono los transformadores para dicroicas que te dan cerca de 12V/5A y son más baratos que los comunes, digo si vas a comprar uno…



Jhonny, revisá los calculos que hicimos, por que me parece que una de las ecuaciones que puse me equivoqué al escribirla (eso de copiar y pegar por las raíces cuadradas me molesta). En el post #1489, cerca del final dice:
*I=√(P/R)=√(30/17)=1.33 A* y debería decir: *I=P/V=30/17=1.8 A*
Con eso da una corriente como un 40% mas alta, pero siguen andando bien con un transformador de dicroica...

PD: Les aseguro que funciona OK con un transformador de dicroica, por que yo hice un amplificador estereo con dos TDA2005 en puente (que es los mismo que un TDA7377) y le he dado para que tenga con ondas senoidales puras sobre un dummy-load (sin que recorte)...y si...el transformador se calienta, pero luego de 30 minutos al mango en estas condiciones la tensión de alimentación rondaba los 13V, habiendo arrancado con 16.5V sin carga (con los dos canales operando sobre 4 ohms). Bastante bien para haber usado 6600uF como filtro...y haber hecho una prueba en condiciones críticas...y no reales en la práctica. La foto del amplificador está en la página 9 del hilo "Fotos de amplificador hechos en casa" (o algo parecido).

Saludos!


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Hola Rodr0, ahí quedo! Ta´bueno  , no soy partidario del verde pero tampoco es mi amplificador asíque si el color te gusta no tengo nada que decirte mas que felicitaciones.
> No mencionemos lo que hay adentro.
> Salu2




el verde porque era el unico aerosol que encontre en casa. yo reciclo todo lo que veo. y lo que hay adentro.... jajajajaja despues le saco foto y les muestro ese desastre


----------



## willywallaz

> *Cacho Escribio:*
> 
> Está en Std-By el integrado con ese voltaje. Ahí deberías tener más de 3,5V para que se active el sistema.
> 
> Quizá esté quemado el integrado y "chupe" demasiada corriente por esa pata, eso hace que caiga el voltaje en la resistencia limitadora que tiene. Medí cuánto cae ahí y vas a saber cuánta corriente está tomando por la pata 7. Debería ser del orden de los uA o apenas algún mA.
> Si es más, sospechá que pasa algo raro con el integrado.



La diferencia de voltaje que hay en la pata 7 es de 9.6V, es decir si desconecto el I.C de la placa hasta ahi llega 11.47V si lo conecto, en la pata del I.C mido 1.87V por lo cual estan faltando 9.6V que es lo que como decias se esta "chupando" el integrado, por lo que esta tarde cuando salga del trabajo ire a comprar otro I.C ya que segun esto pareceria estar quemado


----------



## Jhonny DC

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Jhonny, revisá los calculos que hicimos, por que me parece que una de las ecuaciones que puse me equivoqué al escribirla (eso de copiar y pegar por las raíces cuadradas me molesta). En el post #1489, cerca del final dice:
> *I=√(P/R)=√(30/17)=1.33 A* y debería decir: *I=P/V=30/17=1.8 A*
> Con eso da una corriente como un 40% mas alta, pero siguen andando bien con un transformador de dicroica... !



Lo que demuestra que todos somos humanos y como tales podemos equivocarnos…
Gracias por la aclaración Ezavalla, por lo general analizo los cálculos para saber de donde vienen o a que hacen referencia pero después de todo lo que habíamos escrito ya solo lo copie y ni me fije lo que estábamos calculando. 
Entonces retomando el hilo…
Suponiendo una caída de tensión de 1V por salida (2 salidas por canal recordando que es un amplificador en puente)



> 17V – 2V = 15V
> 
> P = (15^2)/(2*4)= 225 / 8 = 28.125 watts
> 
> Pfuente=28.125W/0.6= 46.875watts
> 
> I=P/V=46.875/17=2.757A



Son 2 canales por lo que:



> *2.757A * 2 = 5.514A *
> Esto es el amperaje que debe poder entregar el transformador para alimentar al 7377




Claro esta que esto se toma asumiendo una fuente que entrega 17V regulados (vajo condiciones ideales donde los 17V se mantienen estables hasta el 100% de la potencia, Cosa que no siempre ocurre) y no con una fuente sin regular como la que plantes nuestro amigo Mnicolau al principio de este hilo.

De todos modos, no estoy diciendo que la fuente que plantea Mnicolau no sirva, es completamente valida y es una solución simple al tema de alimentar este amplificador.
Solo tengamos en cuenta que no es posible obtener 25W por canal de este amplificador con un transformador de 12V/5A 

Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Estoy de acuerdo... pero como podrán ver en las más de 70 páginas que ya lleva, este amplificador es especial para aquellos que recién se están iniciando en el armado de estos circuitos, no para experimentados... y una fuente estabilizada ya le agregaría mayor complejidad al asunto. De ahí que la alimentación se mantuvo simple. 

Saludos


----------



## neutron

hola quiero saber si al final hay o no un error en la placa convinada del pre tda1524 y el amplificador tda7377.. lo que yo si note es que faltan los capacitores de 470nF que estan en la entrada..pero eso no es tanto problema, porque puedo cortar la pista y hacer un por de agujeritos y agregar los capacitores, no son tan grandes.. pero en cuanto a lo demas.. hay algun error o no? porque lei por ahi algonos posts que decian que habia error.. quiero confirmacion.. graciasss


----------



## mnicolau

neutron dijo:
			
		

> hola quiero saber si al final hay o no un error en la placa convinada del pre tda1524 y el amplificador tda7377..



Así como está ahora funciona bien, revisá el archivo del primer post. Se agregaron los caps de 470[nF].

Saludos


----------



## ojosverdes

Pues les cuento, se escucha muy bien, le puse la resistencia como me dijo Jhonny DC, al igual hoy fui por el integrado, llege se lo monte, le conecte una fuente de pc, y se escucha super bien, aunque se escucha un ruidito por la fuente, pero en general esta bueno, gracias a todos por ayudarme, bueno ayudarnos,Gracias. Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

ojosverdes lo tenes conectado con la pc que lo hiciste sin el pre? te quedo re bien


----------



## yo_andres009

neutron dijo:
			
		

> hola quiero saber si al final hay o no un error en la placa convinada del pre tda1524 y el amplificador tda7377.. lo que yo si note es que faltan los capacitores de 470nF que estan en la entrada..pero eso no es tanto problema, porque puedo cortar la pista y hacer un por de agujeritos y agregar los capacitores, no son tan grandes.. pero en cuanto a lo demas.. hay algun error o no? porque lei por ahi algonos posts que decian que habia error.. quiero confirmacion.. graciasss


Te confirmo que esa placa ya anda la hice y anda bien.. antes tenia unos pequeños errores que ya mnicolau los corrigio.. un abrazo y hacela que anda muy bien


----------



## ojosverdes

Si yo_andres009 lo tengo conectado con la pc, y no le  hice el preamplificador, si se escucha bien, jejeje. Y
ya quiero armar otro...


----------



## leop4

che o me parece ami o le cortastes las patas al integrado?


----------



## moreno12

hola a todos muy bueno el tema... yo  voy a armar el amplificador. esta tarde me pongo a hacer las placas. pero tambien tengo que armar una juego de parlantes. eso les hiba a preguntar. de que potencia me recomiendan, y de que tamaño (en plugadas ) para que suene lindo y los tire bien ja gracias


----------



## ojosverdes

Hola leop4, esque ese integrado fue el primero y supongo que se quemo porque no jalaba, y me enoje y que lo arranco, de la plaqueta, jejeje


----------



## leop4

ami me paso lo mismo jeejej somos todos Locos de Hira jaja.


----------



## neutron

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Así como está ahora funciona bien, revisá el archivo del primer post. Se agregaron los caps de 470[nF].
> 
> Saludos



ok..gracias.. no habia visto que lo habias agregado.. gracias por responder..



			
				yo_andres009 dijo:
			
		

> Te confirmo que esa placa ya anda la hice y anda bien.. antes tenia unos pequeños errores que ya mnicolau los corrigio.. un abrazo y hacela que anda muy bien



gracias a vos tambien por responder..

suerte..


----------



## Jhonny DC

moreno12 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos muy bueno el tema... yo  voy a armar el amplificador. esta tarde me pongo a hacer las placas. pero tambien tengo que armar una juego de parlantes. eso les hiba a preguntar. de que potencia me recomiendan, y de que tamaño (en plugadas ) para que suene lindo y los tire bien ja gracias



Hola moreno12, bueno, hace el amplificador tranquilo que suena mucho muy bien. Eso te lo garantizo. Con respecto al parlante para el bafle… ten en cuenta que debe estar en relación a la potencia del amplificador. El cálculo correcto creo que es: la potencia máxima que puede entregar el amplificador multiplicado por 1,4. Entonces lo primero que debemos saber es con cuanto lo vas a alimentar.
Si vas a usar un transformador de 12V/5A debes calcular que el amplificador te estaría dando unos 20W como máximo (en realidad es menos pero no voy a entrar en detalles) y aplicando lo que te comentaba antes nos queda que:


> 20W * 1.4 = 28W


Esto nos dice que el parlante ideal para el amplificador seria de 28W RMS (el valor comercial mas cercano es de 30W RMS)

Si te atrevieras a utilizar una fuente regulada de 17V por ejemplo, la potencia de salida del amplificador se vería incrementada notablemente a unos 25W o 28W (créanme que se nota la diferencia) y entonces tendríamos que:


> 28W * 1.4 = 39.2W


Nuevamente, el valor comercial más cercano es 40W RMS. Pero de 50W RMS no tienen que tener ningún tipo de problemas. Eso ya va a gusto de cada uno
Para este amplificador siempre hablando de parlantes de 4ohm

Con respecto a las pulgadas del parlante… no hay gran diferencia en usar parlantes mas grandes o mas chicos. Lo ideal seria usar de entre 5.5” y 10” pero no tiene que haber problemas si consigues de 12”… siempre que te mantengas dentro de la potencia. Lo que si afecta mucho al sonido son las dimensiones de la caja acústica.
Espero que algo de esto te sirva de algo y cualquier duda que tengas sigo acá.

Salu2


----------



## dandany

que onda eso de ROBICON? no es RUBICON el original? bueno mietras te ande no importa es el amplificador mas facil que hay y con una salida considerable y que se hace notar en los agudos y medios muuuucho lo que lo hace especial para estereos y tambien la distorcion a altos volumenes es relativamente para un oido no entrenado bajisima..,con unos parlates de buena calidad en el auto es un estereo caro jeje saludos..


----------



## ojosverdes

Que onda dandany, es que la marca original es Rubycon, pero aca en mexico hay una tienda especializada en electronica de nombre Steren, que es muy reconocida y esta empresa es la que vende los capacitores Robicon, asi que ya me hizo sospechar, jajaja, pero la verdad siempre en comprado ahi y no me han salido los capacitores malos. jajajajajaja.Saludos.


----------



## willywallaz

> Cacho Escribio:
> 
> Está en Std-By el integrado con ese voltaje. Ahí deberías tener más de 3,5V para que se active el sistema.
> 
> Quizá esté quemado el integrado y "chupe" demasiada corriente por esa pata, eso hace que caiga el voltaje en la resistencia limitadora que tiene. Medí cuánto cae ahí y vas a saber cuánta corriente está tomando por la pata 7. Debería ser del orden de los uA o apenas algún mA.
> Si es más, sospechá que pasa algo raro con el integrado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La diferencia de voltaje que hay en la pata 7 es de 9.6V, es decir si desconecto el I.C de la placa hasta ahi llega 11.47V si lo conecto, en la pata del I.C mido 1.87V por lo cual estan faltando 9.6V que es lo que como decias se esta "chupando" el integrado, por lo que esta tarde cuando salga del trabajo ire a comprar otro I.C ya que segun esto pareceria estar quemado
Hacer clic para expandir...

Bueno gente les cuento que finalmente cambie el I.C y el amplificador anduvo perfectamente, y con mas potencia de la que yo esperaba con la fuente de PC, asi que les agradezco por sus ayudas a todos los que lo hicieron y en cuanto lo tenga montado en su carcaza les subo fotos asi ven como quedo terminado.

ha, el maldito I.C quemado que tanto me hizo renegar lo destrui totalmente con una tenaza y luego lo tire por sobre la medianera hacia la casa del vecino... jeje como decian por ahi somos todos loquitos de ira aca 

Saludos...


----------



## neutron

willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gente les cuento que finalmente cambie el I.C y el amplificador anduvo perfectamente, y con mas potencia de la que yo esperaba con la fuente de PC, asi que les agradezco por sus ayudas a todos los que lo hicieron y en cuanto lo tenga montado en su carcaza les subo fotos asi ven como quedo terminado.
> 
> ha, el maldito I.C quemado que tanto me hizo renegar lo destrui totalmente con una tenaza y luego lo tire por sobre la medianera hacia la casa del vecino... jeje como decian por ahi somos todos loquitos de ira aca
> 
> Saludos...



bueno, me alegro que te haya funcionado.. una pregunta, de donde sos y cuanto te salio el integrado?y si es posible me podes decir el nombre del lugar donde lo compraste?.. gracias

otra pregunta.. para cualquiera .. es posible cambiar el valor de los capacitores de entrada al tda7377?.. o sea, en vez de meter 470nF poner otro valor de capacitor.. 

gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC

neutron dijo:
			
		

> … otra pregunta.. para cualquiera .. es posible cambiar el valor de los capacitores de entrada al tda7377?.. o sea, en vez de meter 470nF poner otro valor de capacitor..
> 
> gracias



Hola Neutrón, en realidad la capacidad de 470nF es lo que recomienda el fabricante. Desde luego que se puede utilizar otros valores. Un valor mas chico te daría menor respuesta en graves que para utilizar el amplificador para medios y tweester podría andar muy bien. Con un valor mas grande es posible que le dieras un poco mas de respuesta en grabes pero para eso necesitarías una fuente que se mantenga estable con buen amperaje y *aun así no vas a obtener más que lo que puede dar el propio C.I.*
Lo que *NO* te recomiendo es que pongas capasitores electrolíticos porque ahí si vas a tener problemas.

Salu2


----------



## willywallaz

hola soy de argentina, vivo en zona oeste,el primer integrado que compre (el que estaba quemado) lo compre en once en una electronica llamada el universo en la calle bulogne sur mer y lo pague algo de 14 o 15 pesos, el segundo lo compre en moron, no me acuerdo el nombre de la casa pero al final lo termine pagando mas barato en contra de lo que yo creia $13, una duda que me quedo es que en el primero que compre el integrado decia "singapoore" el otro no decia nada solo un codigo no se si si tendra algo que ver, me gustaria saber de las demas personas que tambien lo tienen que es lo que dice el sullo


----------



## neutron

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Lo que *NO* te recomiendo es que pongas capasitores electrolíticos porque ahí si vas a tener problemas.



porque capacitores electroliticos no? existen electroliticos de 0.47uF



			
				willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> hola soy de argentina, vivo en zona oeste,el primer integrado que compre (el que estaba quemado) lo compre en once en una electronica llamada el universo en la calle bulogne sur mer y lo pague algo de 14 o 15 pesos, el segundo lo compre en moron, no me acuerdo el nombre de la casa pero al final lo termine pagando mas barato en contra de lo que yo creia $13, una duda que me quedo es que en el primero que compre el integrado decia "singapoore" el otro no decia nada solo un codigo no se si si tendra algo que ver, me gustaria saber de las demas personas que tambien lo tienen que es lo que dice el sullo



ah ok, yo lo compre en lanus, en pavon tv  y pense que era caro, me salio 12$.. pero eso fue el año pasado..
y el mio tampoco dice "singapoore"... tiene un codigo.. unas letras y numeros..
gracias por tu respuesta.. te pregunte el precio porque en las primeras paginas del post alguien dijo que lo habia pagado algo menos de 10$.. 
suerte..


----------



## neutron

post #18 (pagina 1) para ser mas exacto


----------



## Jhonny DC

neutron dijo:
			
		

> porque capacitores electroliticos no? existen electroliticos de 0.47uF



Se que existen capasitores electrolíticos de valores muy bajos y tambien hay no polarizados, hace casi 18 años que estoy con esto de la electrónica. No fue lo que dije. Lo que digo es que los capasitores electrolíticos te van a traer problemas para desacoplar las entradas de este integrado en particular. El problema es que cuando estos capasitores en particular (sean del valor que sean) están totalmente descargados se comportan casi como un cortocircuito y eso pondría las entrada del 7377, a través de una resistencia, a masa. Como ya explique, este integrado no acepta conectar las entradas a masa ni en forma directa ni a través de una resistencia. Lo que produce son ruidos bastantes molestos tanto cuando esta a muy bajo volumen como cuanto esta a un volumen alto. Ahora, esa es mi recomendación, si tú quieres experimentar con capasitores electrolíticos no te detengo, estas en todo tu derecho... Luego no preguntes porque suena feo? o en el peor de los caso, por que se quemo el 7377?

Salu2




			
				willywallaz dijo:
			
		

> hola soy de argentina, vivo en zona oeste,el primer integrado que compre (el que estaba quemado) lo compre en once en una electronica llamada el universo en la calle bulogne sur mer y lo pague algo de 14 o 15 pesos, el segundo lo compre en moron, no me acuerdo el nombre de la casa pero al final lo termine pagando mas barato en contra de lo que yo creia $13, una duda que me quedo es que en el primero que compre el integrado decia "singapoore" el otro no decia nada solo un codigo no se si si tendra algo que ver, me gustaria saber de las demas personas que tambien lo tienen que es lo que dice el sullo



Con respecto al costo, yo las 2 veces lo compre en Morón. La primera en Di-Ne TV y me salio $11 creo y la segunda vez no lo tenían y termine pagándolo cono $12 o $13 en Electrónica 106. Ambos tenían un código si es lo que quieres saber.

Salu2


----------



## treblo

Hola tengo una duda con respecto al montaje del amplificador los cables de alimentacion,los de in y los de out , puede ser de cualquier seccion o tiene que ser de maso menos una generosa 
otra cosa no solo para este amplificador si no para cualquiera si la seccion de los cables es chica puede traer problemas como que se escuche mal por ejemplo?
gracias


----------



## neutron

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Se que existen capasitores electrolíticos de valores muy bajos y tambien hay no polarizados, hace casi 18 años que estoy con esto de la electrónica. No fue lo que dije. Lo que digo es que los capasitores electrolíticos te van a traer problemas para desacoplar las entradas de este integrado en particular. El problema es que cuando estos capasitores en particular (sean del valor que sean) están totalmente descargados se comportan casi como un cortocircuito y eso pondría las entrada del 7377, a través de una resistencia, a masa. Como ya explique, este integrado no acepta conectar las entradas a masa ni en forma directa ni a través de una resistencia. Lo que produce son ruidos bastantes molestos tanto cuando esta a muy bajo volumen como cuanto esta a un volumen alto. Ahora, esa es mi recomendación, si tú quieres experimentar con capasitores electrolíticos no te detengo, estas en todo tu derecho... Luego no preguntes porque suena feo? o en el peor de los caso, por que se quemo el 7377?
> 
> Salu2



ok ok.. no te enojes..entonces que tipo de capacitor me recomendas?.. poliester?.. a mi me dijeron que los ceramicos no son buenos para audio.. pero es depende en que parte del circuito esta..  compro un par de poliester y listo..


----------



## Jhonny DC

treblo dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo una duda con respecto al montaje del amplificador los cables de alimentacion,los de in y los de out , puede ser de cualquier seccion o tiene que ser de maso menos una generosa
> otra cosa no solo para este amplificador si no para cualquiera si la seccion de los cables es chica puede traer problemas como que se escuche mal por ejemplo?
> gracias



Hola Treblo, con respecto a la sección, todo depende del amperaje que va a manejar. IN es la parte que menos voltaje a amperaje maneja. En general no hace falta un cable muy grueso ni para este ni para ningún amplificador. Lo que si, dentro de lo posible, es recomendable que este enmallado y que la malla este conectada a masa porque al manejar voltajes muy bajos es muy susceptible a que se le filtren otras señales y ruido eléctrico.
OUT es otro tema. Maneja voltajes y amperajes variados. En particular para este amplificador sirve cable de 0.5mm^2 o 1mm^2 sin problemas pero para amplificador de mayor potencia es recomendable usar cable mas grueso.


> alguien que me ayude con esto
> 3 o 4 Amperes por mm^2 de sección
> ¿Esto es correcto?


Con respecto a tener problemas por usar un cable de poca sección, creo que el único problema que podrías tener es que el cable se caliente y termine largando humo.

Salu2

Neutrón, no me enojo jaja, acostumbro bromear con eso.  
Con respecto a los capasitores, de poliéster están bien, ten en cuenta las dimensiones y no hacen falta que sean de muchos volt.
Los capasitores de poliéster son mejores para audio pero eso no significa que los cerámicos sean malos. En realidad depende de la fidelidad de todo el amplificador en conjunto y del oído de quien escucha.

Salu2


----------



## neutron

bueno.. finalmente lo termine.. es mas o menos la 4ta vez que lo armo :S .. pero este funciona mejor de lo que esperaba.. el que estaba usando hasta hace un rato cuando subia el pote del volumen y llegaba a los 2v empezaba a oscilar :S:S

este anda joya..supongo que es porque esta todo en una placa.. el anterior eran dos placas separadas unidas con cables lo que hacia que no funcione muy bien.. 

adjunto imagenes de como quedo la placa y el gabinete..espero que les guste


----------



## neutron

disculpen la calidad .. las saque con el celular :S:S


----------



## neutron

ah otra cosa que me olvide :S.. yo le agregue un cooler..  lo alimento con 5v para que no gire tan rapido y haga ruido el aire.. pero mete ruido en las salidas.. como puedo hacer para eliminar el ruido ese o por lo menos atenuarlo lo mas posible.. ?..


----------



## Jhonny DC

neutron dijo:
			
		

> ah otra cosa que me olvide :S.. yo le agregue un cooler..  lo alimento con 5v para que no gire tan rapido y haga ruido el aire.. pero mete ruido en las salidas.. como puedo hacer para eliminar el ruido ese o por lo menos atenuarlo lo mas posible.. ?..



Hola Neutrón. Mira, yo le puse un regulador de velocidad por temperatura al cooler para que se prenda cuando hace falta y cuando no, se mantenga apagado.
Aca deje el circuito si te interesa.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/204441/
De todos modos, cuando el disipador se calienta y el cooler funciona a máxima velocidad (el regulador alimenta con unos 10V al cooler que es de 12V) no se filtra casi nada de ruido y debo decirte que mi proyecto incluye mas que las placas propuestas por Mnicolau. Yo le incluí la fuente con regulador de voltaje a 17V y un vumetro multiplexado con rectificador de precisión para el vumetro. Todo dentro de un gabinete para fuente de PC como el que armaste vos. Apropósito, se ve bueno el tuyo. Lo que me lleva a pensar que en algún lado no esta bien conectada la masa o cometiste algún error.
¿Podrías subir fotos del interior del gabinete?

Salu2

PD: sin ánimos de ofender a nadie pero podríamos tratar de evitar los doble-post o triples. Realmente no se que ganan con eso… mas que confundir…



> PD2: mis disculpas a los Moderadores, se que esto es inmanejable teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de personas que visitan el foro a diairo. En algún momento un moderador me lo recalco y, aunque en su momento me molesto, entendí que tiene razón.
> No recuerdo quien fue y me parece que ni siquiera era en este foro pero creo que es valido para todos los foros en general y este no es la excepción. Como digo siempre, corríjanme si es que estoy equivocado y borren esto si lo creen conveniente


----------



## yo_andres009

neutron dijo:
			
		

> bueno.. finalmente lo termine.. es mas o menos la 4ta vez que lo armo :S .. pero este funciona mejor de lo que esperaba.. el que estaba usando hasta hace un rato cuando subia el pote del volumen y llegaba a los 2v empezaba a oscilar :S:S
> 
> este anda joya..supongo que es porque esta todo en una placa.. el anterior eran dos placas separadas unidas con cables lo que hacia que no funcione muy bien..
> 
> adjunto imagenes de como quedo la placa y el gabinete..espero que les guste



Te quedo muy bueno.. yo estoy tratando de conseguir una fuente de pc tambien para hacerme mi gabinete y con suerte ya la semana que viene me compro los parlantes


----------



## neutron

bueno.. aca subo las fotos de adentro del gabinete... y como se daran cuenta no me caracterizo por mi proligidad.. asique.. 

pero mientras que funcione     

jaja.. ah y le agregue una llavecita para el cooler y activarlo cuando sea necesario..

la plaqueta la pegue con cinta aisladora   .. sisi.. ya se.. es re villero   .. pero bue.. no tenia como hacer que se quede quieta y aisle la carcasa con un carton.. asique la placa esta pegada al carton y el carton a la chapa..


----------



## Guest

como puedo hacer que el vumetro que viene para hacer con el lm3916 me funcione con los preamplificador ?
esque en ningun pre que tengo me luce,si acaso a veces se enciende el primer led,sin embargo poniendolo a un amplificador si funciona pero tengo que darle bastante volumen.

Hay alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar con el re sin cambiar muchas cosas? porque tengo la placa ya hecha y se me ha quedado bastante bien.

saludos


----------



## neutron

le tenes que subirle la sensibilidad..

no se como es tu vumetro.. pero seguramente tendra algun preset para la sensibilidad.. conectalo al pre.. y move el preset hasta que tengas una buena sensibilidad..


----------



## Guest

mi vumetro es el que viene al principio.

el pote que tiene solamete es para ajustar volumen,bueno mas bien la señal que le entra,pero lo tengo ya al maximo y ni asi consigo encender el primer led.

Creo que esto se hacia ajustando las resistencias de ajuste que estan entre las patas 6,7,8.

Probare a ponerle un pote en lugar de las resistencias de 1k que vienen aver que consigo.

Creo que uno era para ajustar el brillo y otro para ajustar la sensibilidad.

me parece.

Saludos


----------



## neutron

proba en ponerle un preset de 150k... y proba con ese.. cuanto mas aumentes ese preset, mas sensibilidad vas a tener..


----------



## mnicolau

Hellfull, en dónde estás conectando el vúmetro? En qué preamplificador y en qué parte del mismo? Yo lo tengo funcionando hace rato a ese, conectado a un pre. 

Saludos


----------



## soerok

Bueno me presento, me llamo maximiliano pero mejor diganme max jeje, mas corto  soy de sonora, Mexico y llevo ya como 2 o 3 meses en el foro, tratando de aprender mas sobre este tema de la electronica que me encanta porque apesar de mis cortos conocimientos de el tema y mi corta edad (15 años) me encanta todo esto y me gusta todavia mas aprender de gente que sabe bastante como el compañero mnicolau que lo bengo leyendo desde el inicio de este muy buen post, siempre aclarando dudas y yo siempre aprendiendo de el y de muchos mas de esta excelente pagina, bueno sin tantos rodeos jeje, Arme el amplificador del TDA7377 pero cuando fui a comprar los materiales, el tipo de la tienda me dice que no tiene capacitores de 470 nF y me dise que me sirven los electroliticos de 0.47 mF, yo se que es lo mismo 470 nF que 0.47 mF pero lo que no se es si al cambiar los capacitores ceramicos o de poliester que bienen en el PCB por los electroliticos me pueda afectar en algo al circuito, Bueno esa era mi duda.

Saludos...


----------



## Guest

lo he conectado a un pre que tengo con el tl072 y no me anda,
probe a ponerlo a un tda2002 que tenia y ahi si me anda mas o menos bien.

el pre con el tl072 es uno que hay con control de tonos que hize de aqui del foro.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola soerok, bienvenido al foro, yo también sigo aprendiendo de a poco y en gran medida gracias a la gente de este foro...

Respecto a tu duda, si, podés usar el capacitor electrolítico de última, armalo con esos nomás...

Hellfull, fijate en qué parte del circuito lo estás conectando, a veces conectarlo a la salida no es la mejor opción ya que va a quedar comandado por el control de volumen, es preferible tomar la señal antes de dicho control.
En el circuito podés cambiar la resistencia de 1k que está entre medio de las 3 (se conecta entre pin 8 y masa), por un puente, con esto bajás la "Vref Out" hasta el mínimo que es 1,25[V]. Si aún así no podés llenar la escala (cosa probable ya que 1,25[V] sigue siendo alto para un pre), podrías aumentar la señal con un opamp con ganancia 2 o 3.

Saludos


----------



## soerok

Gracias por responder   

Ahora, si cambio el capacitor electrolitico de 2200 mF por uno de 4700 mF, servira igual?
Estoy teniendo unos problemitas con el traspaso del PCB al fenolico, Estoy usando papel normal pero el toner no agarra bien y cuando limpie el papel de sobra en la placa se borro un poco el toner y quedaron unos poros, y al ver esto le di una repasada a todo con plumon indeleble pero ala hora del acido se hizo in desastre ops: jeje, y mejor me espero un rato para comprar el papel transfer   O alguna otra recomendacion sobre que papel usar  

Gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## yo_andres009

hola soerok bienvenido al foro.. usa papel satinado en cualquier libreria lo venden y usa para transferir el toner d fotocopiadora porque la tinta de impresora comun no sirve y luego no vas a tener problema al traspasarlo con la plancha


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

Alguien tiene el PCB en formato *.pcb para el pcb wizard  :S ?
saludos


----------



## soerok

Gracias andres por el consejo 
Mañana lo intentare con el papel satinado porque en verdad que causa muchos dolores de cabeza tantos intentos fallidos  
Aproposito, este amplificador funcionara bien con unos woofersitos de 6 100Watts 8Ohms o tiene que ser si o si de 4Ohms
Perdon por ser tan pregunton pero esque soy princiapiante en esto del audio


----------



## mnicolau

soerok dijo:
			
		

> este amplificador funcionara bien con unos woofersitos de 6 100Watts 8Ohms o tiene que ser si o si de 4Ohms



Hola, si, te los va a mover bien a los woofers y respecto  a tu pregunta por el cap de 2200[uF], es válido usar uno de 4700[uF] en su lugar (de hecho es beneficioso el cambio) pero vas a tener alguna que otra dificultad para colocarlo ya que físicamente es un poco más grande el capacitor.

Saludos


----------



## soerok

Gracias por responder 
Oye el pcb que esta en la primera pagina del 7377 solo, ya viene listo para imprimir o lo imprimo en espejo  
Aaaa y Que son los watts rms? 

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## neutron

soerok dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder
> Oye el pcb que esta en la primera pagina del 7377 solo, ya viene listo para imprimir o lo imprimo en espejo
> Aaaa y Que son los watts rms?
> 
> Gracias y saludos...



imprimilo asi como esta y planchalo... los rms son la potencia real.. tambien estan los pmpo que creo que significa potencia maxima pico de salida.. pero siempre hay que darle bola a los rms..

y con respecto a lo de 4Ω o 8Ω.. te conviene 4Ω .. asi tenes mas potencia... estos amplificadores estan diseñados para 4Ω o menos.. 4Ω seria lo mejor..

espero haberte ayudado.. suerte


----------



## soerok

Gracias por las aclaraciones, muy buena tu ayuda 

Edit:
Y como se puede multiplicar una señal de audio   por ejemplo:
Si quiero conectar 2 amplificador y tengo en mi pc una sola salida de audio, solo tomo los cables de salida de la pc y los conecto asi nadamas a los amplificador? O ahi algun circuito para no perder potencia o queseyo
Saludos...

Aaaa y que amplificador me recomendarian para mover un subwoofer doble bobina kicker 12" L7 4Ohms ? es de un amigo, Dise en las indicaciones que es de 750 watts rms de potencia nominal y 1500 watts a maxima potencia

Gracias, saludos...


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola gente linda! Veo que se explayaron bastante en mi ausencia.
No estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas pero bueno, que se le va a hacer? Cada loco con su tema…



			
				neutron dijo:
			
		

> bueno.. aca subo las fotos de adentro del gabinete... y como se daran cuenta no me caracterizo por mi proligidad.. asique..
> 
> pero mientras que funcione



El problema es que si se filtran ruidos del cooler en las salidas no esta funcionando bien.




			
				neutron dijo:
			
		

> jaja.. ah y le agregue una llavecita para el cooler y activarlo cuando sea necesario..
> 
> la plaqueta la pegue con cinta aisladora   .. sisi.. ya se.. es re villero   .. pero bue.. no tenia como hacer que se quede quieta y aisle la carcasa con un carton.. asique la placa esta pegada al carton y el carton a la chapa..



Bueno, veo que son varios los que adoptan la técnica de “amurado” de plaquetas mediante cinta aisladora… no es una buena idea. Créanme!
Chicos, los tornillos no son tan caros y los separadores plásticos valen centavos. Y si no quieres comprar separadores plásticos, las biromes que ya no sirven proporcionan un muy buen tubito plástico para hacer separadores.
Antes que nada te diría que amures como corresponde las placas y trates de ordenar el cableado. Revisa que tanto el chasis como el disipador estén conectados a masa, de ser posible en UN solo punto. Luego de eso empesaremos a buscar de donde se filtra el ruido. Suerte.
Salu2



			
				Hellfull dijo:
			
		

> como puedo hacer que el vumetro que viene para hacer con el lm3916 me funcione con los preamplificador ?
> esque en ningun pre que tengo me luce,si acaso a veces se enciende el primer led,sin embargo poniendolo a un amplificador si funciona pero tengo que darle bastante volumen.
> 
> Hay alguna forma de hacerlo funcionar con el re sin cambiar muchas cosas? porque tengo la placa ya hecha y se me ha quedado bastante bien.



Hola Hellfull, bueno, creo que Mnicolau lo explico muy bien. En todo caso, en el Datasheet del LM3915 hay un rectificador de precisión con un amplificador operacional que tiene que andar muy bien. Yo remplace el operacional con un TL082 para mi versión que estaré subiendo una ves que la termine. Guarda que necesita fuente partida que se puede hacer sin muchos cambios pero no es para principiantes. Sino, un amplificador de audio de poca potencia que trabaje con fuente simple puede servir para amplificar la señal antes de enviarla al 3915.
Salu2



			
				soerok dijo:
			
		

> … Arme el amplificador del TDA7377 pero cuando fui a comprar los materiales, el tipo de la tienda me dice que no tiene capacitores de 470 nF y me dise que me sirven los electroliticos de 0.47 mF, yo se que es lo mismo 470 nF que 0.47 mF pero lo que no se es si al cambiar los capacitores ceramicos o de poliester que bienen en el PCB por los electroliticos me pueda afectar en algo al circuito, Bueno esa era mi duda.



Hola Soerok, bueno, te cuento, no estoy muy de acuerdo con Mnicolau en este tema. Yo le puse capasitores electrolíticos en la entrada del 7377 y tuve problemas. No se si esto es común o solo me pasa a mi pero creo que alguien mas también tubo problemas con eso. Lo que te recomendaría es que pongas de poliéster o cerámicos de 390nF o de 560nF o cualquier otro valor cercano… o que preguntes en otra tienda de electrónica.
Repito, es mi opinión y no digo que sea así para todos, es solo mi experiencia con estos componentes.


			
				soerok dijo:
			
		

> Ahora, si cambio el capacitor electrolitico de 2200 mF por uno de 4700 mF, servira igual?
> Estoy teniendo unos problemitas con el traspaso del PCB al fenolico, Estoy usando papel normal pero el toner no agarra bien y cuando limpie el papel de sobra en la placa se borro un poco el toner y quedaron unos poros, y al ver esto le di una repasada a todo con plumon indeleble pero ala hora del acido se hizo in desastre  jeje, y mejor me espero un rato para comprar el papel transfer  O alguna otra recomendacion sobre que papel usar



Con respecto al capasitor de 2200mF por 4700mF… yo uso de 4700mF en la mayoría de mis proyectos. En este caso cuanto mas grande mejor (tampoco la pavada). Como dijo Mnicolau, ten en cuenta el tamaño porque los de 4700 son algo más grande, trata de que no pase los 25V porque el voltaje también influye en el tamaño.
Con respecto al papel, yo usaba fotocopias sobre transparencias que dentro de todo andan bastante bien. Lo que comprobé que andan muy bien son las transparencias caseras impresas con impresora láser. Pero bueno, yo no dispongo de una impresora láser. Lo que estoy probando ahora son las fotocopias sobre papel ilustración como me recomendó Mnicolau y debo decir que anda tan bien como las fotocopias sobre transparencias pero son unos centavos más varatas lo que juega a favor.

Con respecto al parlante de 100Watt /8Ohm… andar te va a andar igual…
Yo hice sonar un parlante de 15” /200Watt @ 8Ohm con un TDA2002…
¿¿Los 100W son RMS o PMPO?
Si son RMS, el tema es que el amplificador no te va a rendir. Ten en cuenta que alimentado con 12V te da menos de 20Watt sobre 4Ohm y si lo cargas con parlante de 8Ohm no vas a tener más de la mitad de esa potencia. 
Lo ideal serian parlantes de 40Watt /4Ohm o de 20Watt/8Ohm RMS

Con respecto a conectar varios amplificador… si, se puede hacer directamente. Pero podes tener perdida de volumen cuando aya mas de 4 amplificador conectados a la misma salida… hay multiplicadores de salidas para conectar muchos amplificador a una misma salida que en realidad funcionan como una suerte de buster pero para 2 amplificador no hay mucho problema, conéctalos directamente
Espero que algo de esto te sirva de ayuda
Salu2



			
				Nahuel dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tiene el PCB en formato *.pcb para el pcb wizard :S ?
> saludos



Hola Nahuel, mira acá yo subí un diseño mío de la idea de Mnicolau.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196355/
Es un prototipo que no estaba probado y que a esta altura le hice algunas modificaciones pero básicamente es la idea. Solo le faltan los capasitores de 470nF en las entradas le 7377 y hay que mejorar la sensibilidad para el vumetro pero aparte de eso anda bien. No se si te sirve o estabas buscando el PCB del diseño de Mnicolau.
Salu2


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

gracias J lhonny DC peroa verdad que al final imprimí el circuito como estaba.. y a la hora de probarlo no funcionaba =( se escucha el sonido pero muy muy bajo casi nada... y nose si alguno de ustedes le paso lo mismo y que izo para arreglarlo..? yo pienzo que talvez fuede ser  la fuente de energia que estoy ustilizando ya que como no tengo una fuente probe con dos pilas en serie( cada una de 1,5v) y una vateria de 9v bueno nose espero sus recomendaciones saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## neutron

seguramente es la fuete que estas usando.. yo lo arme y salio andando de una.. las baterias de 9v no entregan nada de corriente.. y las pilas d 1.5v se te consumen enseguida.. proba con una fuente de pc si podes.. usa la salida de 12v.. y fijate..


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

grasias lño p`rpbe con una fuente de impresora y anda de 10 suan una banda muy bueno el post amigos =)


----------



## soerok

Gracias por sacarme de dudas Jhonny, me a caido excelente tu información, otra cosa:
Para conectar este amplificador ala pc no hace falta armar el preamplificador, porque la señal ya viene preamplificada desde el ordenador, pero no abra inconveniente en que conecte un preamplificador ala pc tambien? lo decia porque queria armar la placa que viene el 7377 y el 1524a juntos.

Gracias y saludos...


----------



## dandany

El tda1524 para mi tiene muchos problemas...sale caro n ensima yo agarro armo el preamplificador de mnicolau con el 741 estereo y queda un kilito el amplificador fijate en la primera pagina, y cambia los 741 por tl081 para mejor calidad de sonido y otros beneficios ,el 741 es un integrado viejito sin ofender pero tiene sus usos potenciales...


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

hola de nuevo^^ los dos canales son puenteables? es desir si lo pongo en serie a las dos salidas el tda no se quema verdad?''


----------



## soerok

Creo que ya no se puede puentear porque en si, ya esta puenteado porque en realidad este amplificador es para 4 canales pero esta configurado en modo bridge que es lo que te da los 2 canales con mas potencia y creo que ya no se puede puentear

En todo caso es solo la opinion de un principiante jeje, esperemos que alguien mas conteste la duda.

saludos


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

che para tener mas basas (golpes ) es mejor hacer un filtro pasa bajos o el pre amplificador con el 1524?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Soerok, como te va?
Con respecto al TDA1524, es un integrado que tiene sus mañas y si, es caro. Pero también es verdad que te puede simplificar un poco las cosas.
El 7377 anda perfecto sin pre si lo conectas a la placa de audio de la PC pero no hay ningún problema en intercalarle el pre con el 1524. Yo lo tengo así y anda muy bien.
Ojo con el pre con el LM741. Solo tiene control de volumen y para de contar. Yo hubiese utilizado un LM387 o un TL082 que contienen los dos canales en un solo encapsulado (DIP-8) pero bueno, a gusto de cada uno.
Salu2



			
				NAHUEL_15_33 dijo:
			
		

> che para tener mas basas (golpes ) es mejor hacer un filtro pasa bajos o el pre amplificador con el 1524?



Hola Nahuel, como te dijo Soerok, el 7377 ya esta puenteado y por lo menos yo no conozco forma de puentearlo otra vez.
Con respecto a los Bass… en principio tendrías que tener una caja acústica con muy buen rendimiento en grabes. Segundo te recomendaría que alimentes al amplificador con una buena fuente regulada que te de 17V mínimo a plena carga (ten en cuenta que el 7377 no soporta mas de 18V) y que pueda entregar 5 o 6 Amperios (los vas a necesitar por mas que te digan lo contrario). También tenes que tener en cuenta que el pre con 1524 tiene una ganancia de +/- 16dB para grabes y otros tantos para agudos. Lo que digo es que si vas a ponerle un filtro pasa bajos te convendría que fuese un filtro activo y con una ganancia de más de 20dB para que valga la pena, de otro modo te conviene ecualizar el 1524. De todos modos no podes esperar más que lo que pueda dar el propio 7377 que si bien es muy bueno no te olvides que es un amplificador diseñado para autoestéreos…
En fin, suerte y cualquier cosa nos cuentas como te va.
Salu2


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

bahh.. se me hace que no vale  la pena hacer todo eso por un poco de golpes .^^ Digamos para ponerle un ecualizador no porque yo lo hago andar con el celular que ya tiene un ecualizador pero buee ya voy a ver lo que hago


----------



## ac_dc

mnicolau esta  muy interesante el amplificador ...te queria preguntar si a tal amplificador le das señal desde un mp3 o algo por el estilo ... me refiero a donde marcas entrada derecha e izquierda ... por que pienzo armarlo para una camioneta ... ahh una cosa mas ... cual es la impedancia de salida ? . la potencia es de 48 watts (12v x 4A)   ?... gracias anticipadas


----------



## soerok

Hola ac dc, bienvenido al foro 
Si efectivamente le puedes dar señal desde un Mp3, celular, ipod etc.. etc.. pero para estos dispositivos es necesario el preamplificador porque las señales de audio provenientes de estos, son demaciado bajas para exitar al amplificador, por eso es nesesario el preamplificador para que le pueda llegar correctamente al amplificador la señal de audio, a no ser que ese dispositivo movil que tienes entregue bastante señal como para exitar al amplificador, pero yo te recomendaria el preamplificador un pre con un TL082 o un LM387 tal ves, estos ultimos recomendados por el amigo Jhonny DC, y en caso de usarlo para la pc no hace falta armar un preamplificador ya que la señal de la pc ya viene preamplificada.
La potencia es aproximadamente de 25 watts por canal a 4Ohms y se alimenta con un transformador de 12v que rectificados te darian 15v y unos 4 o 5 Amperes.
Aaah pero para una camioneta solo lo conectas ala bateria.

Bueno almenos es lo que pienso yo, saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

NAHUEL_15_33 dijo:
			
		

> bahh.. se me hace que no vale  la pena hacer todo eso por un poco de golpes .^^ Digamos para ponerle un ecualizador no porque yo lo hago andar con el celular que ya tiene un ecualizador pero buee ya voy a ver lo que hago


Uhhh perdón si te desilusione  , no era mi intención. Lo cierto es que según lo que estuvimos calculando unas paginas atrás con el amigo Ezavalla, es necesario algo mas de 3 Amperios para hacer funcionar este amplificador como corresponde y si algo entiendes, sabrás que los sonidos bajos son los que mas corriente demandan. Además recuerda que además del 7377, tienes que alimentar al pre y cualquier otro chiche que le quieras poner como vumetros… y eso suma amperaje
Ezavalla también propuso usar transformadores de los que se usan para dicroicas que dan alrededor de 12V y 5A y son más baratos.  
Con respecto a utilizar el amplificador con el celular… definitivamente te recomendaría que uses un pre y si te animas dale con el TDA1524. Con respecto al ecualizador del celular… odio las ecualizaciones pre-configuradas, si te refieres a eso voy a hacer de cuenta que no lo mencionaste. Pero una de las claves de este amplificador creo que radica en los bafles porque este amplificador, bien alimentado, tiene lindos grabes. Es solo cuestión del rendimiento de la caja para aprovechar los grabes de la mejor forma posible.  




			
				AC_DC dijo:
			
		

> ...te queria preguntar si a tal amplificador le das señal desde un mp3 o algo por el estilo ... me refiero a donde marcas entrada derecha e izquierda ... por que pienzo armarlo para una camioneta ... ahh una cosa mas ... cual es la impedancia de salida ? . la potencia es de 48 watts (12v x 4A)  ?... gracias anticipadas



Hola Ac-dc, bueno, creo que soerok ya te respondió bastante claramente.  
    Solo hay 2 cosas que no me quedan claras.
  1-	¿que potencia es la que quieres saber?
Si te refieres a la potencia de salida, Mnicolau dejo una tabla en la primera página donde se puede ver la potencia en relación con el voltaje de alimentación.
  2-	¿a que te refieres con la impedancia de salida?
Si te refieres a la impedancia del parlante, se recomienda que uses parlantes de 4Ohm pero nada impide que puedas usar de 8Ohm.
Si te refieres a la impedancia de las salidas del 7377… tendría que fijarme en el Datasheet pero creo que no figura.
En fin, salu2


----------



## soerok

Bueno, acabo de terminar el PCB, no me quedo tan bien como otros que e visto jeje pero apenas es mi primer PCB "Decente"  despues subo fotos para que me den su opinion sobre el desastre que hice jeje. Bueno saludos compañeros


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a utilizar el amplificador con el celular… definitivamente te recomendaría que uses un pre y si te animas dale con el TDA1524. Con respecto al ecualizador del celular… odio las ecualizaciones pre-configuradas, si te refieres a eso voy a hacer de cuenta que no lo mencionaste.



Jeje coincido, la ecualización que provee la fuente de audio no se compara a la de un circuito ecualizador. Es como que te colorea un poco la señal pero nunca llega a ser bien definido. 
Respecto al TDA1524, yo todavía lo sigo usando en mi "espacio de trabajo"  (junto con el 7377 ) y disfrutando unos muy lindos bajos.

Soerok, ojo la prolijidad es muy importante (tanto placa como soldaduras), tratá de hacerlo lo mejor posible para evitar problemas más adelante. Esperamos esas fotos...

Saludos


----------



## willywallaz

Hola yo arme el amplificador sin pre y lo probe con un mp5 y se escucha bien, la potencia es buena (lo utilize a 12V) lo probe tambien con uno que otro celular y con un GSP los cuales no se escuchan como el MP5, obviamente que es porque no tengo pre, ahora... se puede medir lo que me esta entregando el mp5 si no lo dice en sus especificacion? como? cual seria el requisito optimo para el amplificador? se entiende?


----------



## elsaba

Gente, como les va?

Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y es mi primer circuito   

Tengo un leve problema    , no consigo hacer andar el Preamplificador(tda1524)

Probandolo con un transformador( de esos que se puede variar el voltaje, dice output entre varias 12V DC, Power 18w Current 1000mA Max ) y el equipo de audio de mi casa(aiwa), sale sonido, con mucho ruido,pero andan los 4 potenciometros y todo (si subo mucho el volumen del equipo cada vez sale mas cortado el sonido).

Probandolo en el auto conectado directo de la bateria, no sale sonido alguno :S . Conecto las 2 salidas del stereo hacia el pre y los parlantes en las salidas,  pero no hay caso, si muevo alguno de los potenciometros hace ruido,pero no sale sonido.

Que sucede ?
Los componentes que use son:

*4 potenciometros 50k
*LM7809
*TDA1524A
*5 Capacitores ceramicos 100nF  (4 dicen 101k 500v y 1 104)
*2 capacitores ceramicos 10nF (dice 103 creo que 50v)
*2 capacitores ceramicos 47nF 500v
*4 Capacitores electroliticos 4.7uF 25v
*2 capacitores electroliticos  100uF 25v
*2 resistencias 220ohms (son estos colores ,no? rojo rojo marron dorado)
*2 resistencias 4.7Komhs (son estos colores ,no? amarillo marron rojo dorado)

Creo que esta todo como deberia, puede ser que alguno de estos componentes este fallado?

Espero ayuda!   

Les dejo un par de fotos

En la foto donde dice POR SALAME, habia soldado resistencias de 4.7ohms y no de 4.7Kohms, cuando las cambie, soldé ahi, y el estaño siguio la pista, y pense que se habian unido dos pistas, por eso las separé    , ayer haciendo la nueva placa me di cuenta, y las uní


----------



## neutron

que tipo de ruido sale? si los 4 potenciometros andan.. entonces supongo que el pre funciona.. como conectaste el pre con el equipo aiwa?..

no creo que nececite disipador el regulador.. o por lo menos yo no se lo puse y no paso nada.. no consume tanto el pre como para que se caliente..


----------



## elsaba

neutron dijo:
			
		

> que tipo de ruido sale? si los 4 potenciometros andan.. entonces supongo que el pre funciona.. como conectaste el pre con el equipo aiwa?..



hola,  se escucha la radio pero con ruido, tipo como si estuviera mal sintonizada(pero la radio esta bien), y si subo el volumen desde el pre, se escucha peor. Jugando un poco con los potenciometros, se logra escuchar algo,pero siempre con ruido y bajito en relación al volumen que esta el equipo a como suena en ese volumen sin el pre, no se si se entendió.

El pre lo conecté con el transformador que mencione antes, y de las salidas del equipo con cables comunes a la entrada del pre, y de las salidas del pre tambien con cables comunes hacia los parlantes.  Supongo que con cables comunes no es lo mejor,pero primero me gustaria que ande como debe  

Lo hice para usarlo en el auto, y en el auto no quiere saber nada


----------



## neutron

nooo lo vas a hacer pelota..! el pre va antes que el amplificador..lo que estas haciendo es meterle una señal ya amplificada... es una señal demasiado grande para un pre.. se conecta asi :

fuente de audio (celular, mp3, salida de auriculares de equipo de audio)--->pre--->amplificador--->parlantes

y seguramente ese ruido que escuchas es que la señal la esta recortando mucho ya que le estas metiendo una señal ya amplificada..


----------



## elsaba

neutron dijo:
			
		

> nooo lo vas a hacer pelota..! el pre va antes que el amplificador..lo que estas haciendo es meterle una señal ya amplificada... es una señal demasiado grande para un pre.. se conecta asi :
> 
> fuente de audio (celular, mp3, salida de auriculares de equipo de audio)--->pre--->amplificador--->parlantes
> 
> y seguramente ese ruido que escuchas es que la señal la esta recortando mucho ya que le estas metiendo una señal ya amplificada..



Que Bol$%& !, tenes razon! 

Entonces en el stereo del auto, como lo conecto?osea, con que salidas? proque al menos en el aiwa se escucha la radio,pero con el stereo mudo totalmente


----------



## neutron

si no me equivoco en el estereo del auto tiene 6 salidas.. corregime si me equivoco eh.. tiene creo que 4 salidas ya potenciadas internas del estereo.. y 2 salidas sin amplificar que son para conectar un amplificador externo.. entonces.. buscas esas dos salidas que estan sin amplificar y las conectas a las entradas del pre.. y despues del pre, lo conectas al amplificador.. y despues los parlantes..


----------



## elsaba

neutron dijo:
			
		

> si no me equivoco en el estereo del auto tiene 6 salidas.. corregime si me equivoco eh.. tiene creo que 4 salidas ya potenciadas internas del estereo.. y 2 salidas sin amplificar que son para conectar un amplificador externo.. entonces.. buscas esas dos salidas que estan sin amplificar y las conectas a las entradas del pre.. y despues del pre, lo conectas al amplificador.. y despues los parlantes..



Estas en lo correcto, tiene 2 salidas rca. La parte del centro de la ficha es el positivo verdad?

Estas 2 salidas son dos salidas mas no? (osea al conectar estas 2  NO amplificadas igualmente quedan 4 amplificadas)



El motivo que en el aiwa ande y en el stereo no,cual es? que el stereo tenga una salida demasiado grande para entrar al pre y por eso no funciona?

Ahora armo 2 fichas y lo pruebo!


----------



## neutron

si, el del centro del conector seria el "positivo" y la parte exterior seria masa, las cuatro salidas que sobras, trata de aislarlas.. que no se toquen.. y el motivo por el que en el equipo "funcione" y en el estereo no, ni idea.. ..quizas no estabas usando un volumen muy alto en el equipo y en el estereo se este saturando demaciado.. nose.. proba con eso y fijate.. tenes el amplificador armado?


----------



## elsaba

No el amplificador no lo armé todavia, pensaba armar primero el pre y luego armar el amplificador.
Supongo que voy a intentar armar el TDA1562Q. 

Creo que andaria bien   

Ahora pruebo esto del pre haber si funca o no


----------



## elsaba

Acabo de probarlo con esas 2 salidas del stereo, andar anda peeeero.... el stereo tiene que estar casi a fondo el volumen para que se escuche (las salidas no son potenciadas) y el sonido no es bueno,distorcionado,feo   .

Porque puede ser? los parlantes no son los mejores,pero andando con el stereo no suenan mal, a un volumen moderado   

Comportamiento: 
* cuando bajo el volumen del preamplificador, deberia seguir escuchandose la musica,no?
* aparentemente tengo los "potenciometros" cambiados, el que dice Bal en mi placa es el Volumen, y el que dice Vol es el Balance   , por ende cuando bajo el que deberia ser Agudos(que en mi placa dice Graves) no sale sonido, esta bien esto?

Funcionando asi, si despues de este pre, coloco un amplificador, se escucharia mas fuerte pero con la misma calidad que tiene ahora el pre solo?  Resumiendo, si coloco un amplificador despues del pre , se ecucharia fuerte y mal, no?

Alguien tiene un video sonando el PRE SOLO ? (si es en un auto mejor)

Grabacion de como se escucha


----------



## Cacho

Hay dos cosas en el asunto.

1) Puede que hayas hecho reventar algo ya y eso degrada el audio.
2) Un pre NUNCA SUENA BIEN si lo conectás directamente a un parlante (quizá con unos auriculares y a bajo volumen mejore un poco la cosa). No entrega suficiente corriente y es esperable que distorsione mucho.

Una combinación de las dos cosas anteriores es posible también.


Para hacer las pruebas conectá la salida del pre a un AMPLIFICADOR. Y a ese conectá los parlantes.


Saludos


----------



## elsaba

Como puedo darme cuenta si algo se "quemó"? a la vista esta todo bien, pero midiendo o algo....

Amplificador hecho no tengo, pero para probarlo, puedo usar la salida de la PC y conectarlo a la entrada del pre, y a la salida del pre conectarlo a la entrada auxiliar del equipo de musica de mi casa(aiwa)?, alimentado con el transformador


----------



## Jhonny DC

elsaba dijo:
			
		

> ...Comportamiento:
> * cuando bajo el volumen del preamplificador, deberia seguir escuchandose la musica,no?
> * aparentemente tengo los "potenciometros" cambiados, el que dice Bal en mi placa es el Volumen, y el que dice Vol es el Balance   , por ende cuando bajo el que deberia ser Agudos(que en mi placa dice Graves) no sale sonido, esta bien esto?
> 
> Funcionando asi, si despues de este pre, coloco un amplificador, se escucharia mas fuerte pero con la misma calidad que tiene ahora el pre solo?  Resumiendo, si coloco un amplificador despues del pre , se ecucharia fuerte y mal, no?





Esteeeee…   disculpa pero que parte de LO VAS A HACER M***D@ no entendiste?  
Empecemos desde el principio. Estamos ablando de un “*PRE-amplificador*” esto significa que va colocado ANTES del amplificador y a su vez implica que a la salida va UN AMPLIFICADOR, no podes conectarle parlantes porque nunca va a sonar bien. Ahora, y suponiendo que no ayas arruinado el TDA1524. Colocando el pre ANTES del amplificador podrías mejorar bastante el sonido. El TDA1524 es un integrado que anda muy bien y tiene muy buen sonido (siempre y cuando lo conectes a la entrada de un amplificador y NO directamente a los parlantes)
Construye primero el amplificador y luego volvemos a ver si es que el TDA1524 sigue funcionando o ya lo arruinaste. En el peor de los casos tendrás que comprar otro pero primero probémoslo con el amplificador (sea el TDA7377 o el TDA1562Q) para ver si todavía responde



			
				elsaba dijo:
			
		

> Alguien tiene un video sonando el PRE SOLO ? (si es en un auto mejor)



 Sin animos de ofender peeeeero…  Dudo mucho que alguien se exponga en un video con semejante animalada.
En fin, suerte.
Y cualquier consulta, sigo por acá.
Salu2


----------



## elsaba

JAJAJAJAJ la primera parte no entendi   

Ahora fuera de broma, gracias a todos por ayudarme! 

Jhonny DC, lo de ponerlo despues del Amplificador, fue un error, no me di cuenta, el nombre solo dice todo,pero buen  ops:    . El pre solo, conectado a parlantes suponia que iba a sonar bajito,pero no mal, asique ahora ya lo sé   

Lo podria probar de la manera que expliqué en otro post?

_Amplificador hecho no tengo, pero para probarlo, puedo usar la salida de la PC y conectarlo a la entrada del pre, y a la salida del pre conectarlo a la entrada auxiliar del equipo de musica de mi casa(aiwa)?, alimentado con el transformador_

Muchas gracias gente!


----------



## Jhonny DC

si, tambien es valido


----------



## soerok

Acabo de terminar mi primer amplificador 
Pero la verdad fue una decepcion muy grande que no sirvio jeje  solo se alcansa a escuchar muy leve si acercas el oido al altavoz y se oye pero muy distorcionado, Lo hice todo bien, revise las pistas, soldaduras etc... y estaba bien todo Solo que cambie el capacitor de 47 mF por uno de 100 mF Sera esta la causa del problema   lo conecte a una fuente de pc pero lo que no me queda bien claro son los cables de la fuente de pc El amarillo es 12v el rojo 3.3 y los dos negros son tierra verdad?
Saludos y espero sus consejos


----------



## mnicolau

Algo no está bien hecho entonces... mostrá alguna foto si podés de ambos lados de la placa (que se vea bien) a ver si podemos ayudarte a encontrar el problema.

Los colores de la fuente están correctos (salvo rojo que es de 5[V]), tenés que usar amarillo y negro para alimentar.

Saludos


----------



## neutron

el rojo es de 5v.. revisa la polaridad de los capacitores de entrada de audio..


----------



## dandany

#1591  referido a este post de Jhonny dc che loco el amplificador de mini es estereo tiene control de volumen es verdad yo cambie el 741 por un tl081 bah son 2 tl081 y sale 2 pesos armarte ese pre despues si el pibe usa para la pc la pc tiene 23090923042349 formas de ecualizar el sonido para mi el pre este sencillo sirve muy bien para usos que no se nesesita tanta ecualizacion...el1524 me parece un circuito muy practico cuando anda pero el montaje es muy delicado hay que tener varios cuidados...saludos


----------



## soerok

Disculpen si no subo fotos, esque ahorita no tengo camara, pero en cuanto la consiga subire fotos 
Yo pienso que el problema esta en el PCB como es el primero que hago, Mejor hare de nuevo el PCB y ya vere.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## neutron

yo la primera vez que lo arme, si bien no era mi primer PCB, una salida andaba bien pero la otra se escuchaba demaciado bajo..  y mire bien la placa y tenia dos soldaduras que se tocaban.. que diseño usaste? alguno que esta aca en el foro para descargar o lo diseñaste vos?


----------



## Jhonny DC

dandany dijo:
			
		

> #1591  referido a este post de Jhonny dc che loco el amplificador de mini es estereo tiene control de volumen es verdad yo cambie el 741 por un tl081 bah son 2 tl081 y sale 2 pesos armarte ese pre despues si el pibe usa para la pc la pc tiene 23090923042349 formas de ecualizar el sonido para mi el pre este sencillo sirve muy bien para usos que no se nesesita tanta ecualizacion...el1524 me parece un circuito muy practico cuando anda pero el montaje es muy delicado hay que tener varios cuidados...saludos




Esteeeee…   la verdad es que no se que contestarte porque no entendí que quisiste decir.
Digooo… en castellano (o en español) como seria?  
En ese post lo que digo es que si lo va a usar con la PC no hace falta ningún pre…
Ahora, si el quiere ponerle un pre, ya es cosa de el. Pero no hay ningún problema que lo use. De hecho, yo lo tengo funcionando con el pre y sin problemas.
También le aclaro que el que usa los 741 solo tiene control de volumen mientras que el 1524 (el cual también aclaro que además de ser más caro también tiene sus mañas) es más completo.
Algo que también dije por ahí fue que yo hubiese puesto un solo TL082 o un solo LM387 en lugar de los 2 LM741 haciendo de esta forma, un PCB mas pequeño ya que el TL082 (al igual que el LM387) encapsula en una sola pastilla de 8 patas (DIP-8) a los 2 TL081.
En verdad te agradecería que me expliques que fue lo que quisiste decir     
Salu2


----------



## soerok

Use el diseño de mnicolau colgado en el primer post, pero tengo muy poca experiencia con los PCB jeje, por eso mejor lo armo en placa universal, y armo otro en otro PCB haber que tal me va.
Saludos amigo


----------



## elsaba

Gente, nose si estoy mejor o peor que antes   

Estoy probando el pre con la pc (con el reproductor de win, el volumen en 19, sino empieza a distorcionar) y el equipo de musica, anda y suena bien, pero una salida mas que la otra.

Si muevo el que dice Volumen en mi placa cambia el Balance, si muevo el que dice Balance cambia el volumen ,asique aparentemente estan cambiados de orden, peeeeero el que dice Graves sube el volumen    , osea lo giro y suena mas fuerte y pone distorción, esto no deberia ser asi,no?

Sintoma de ?


----------



## neutron

a mi me habia pasado que el pote de los graves me variaba el volumen.. era un corto en algun lado de la placa.. revisale bien las soldaduras.. pistas que no se toquen..


----------



## elsaba

neutron dijo:
			
		

> a mi me habia pasado que el pote de los graves me variaba el volumen.. era un corto en algun lado de la placa.. revisale bien las soldaduras.. pistas que no se toquen..



las soldaduras de ese potenciometro estan bien, y pistas que se toquen no hay ninguna (medi continuidad y ninguna se toca).

Alguna otra idea?


----------



## neutron

capas que ya hiciste pelota el integrado.. si lo conectaste a una salida que sale potenciada  y encima le pusiste una carga chica (parlante) ..

si las soldaduras estan bien.. no hay cortos, y armaste todo al pie de la letra.. no deberia funcionar mal..

para mi murio

enterralo..


----------



## elsaba

jajaja, listo! capaz mañana desueldo las cosas de esta placa y las paso a la otra que mostré, que estan mejor las pistas y pruebo con este integrado, y sino, recurrire a la casa de electronica   
No me hago drama porque es el primer circuito que hago, y ademas porque el integrado no es muy caro, sino    

Acabo de desenchufarlo, y sacando los cables de las borneras, noté que una de la de salida se movia y viendola del lado de las pistas, se mueve la pata entera con el estaño y el circulito de cobre que rodea la patita (nose el nombre), asique probablemente sea eso el motivo por el que no anda bien una salida(no me acuerdo si estaba enchufada ahi la que no andaba bien   )

Muchas gracias gente, seguramente mañana tengan noticias


----------



## neutron

les hago una recomendacion.. para que el pre sea tomado por cualquier dispositivo (celular mas que nada) hay que agregarle una R de 10k desde la entrada de audio del pre a masa en cada canal..

esto es porque algunos celulares no aceptan cualquier impedancia de salida en el conector de los auriculares.. 10k lo toma cualquier dispositivo.. 

no se si me explique bien..


----------



## ac_dc

gracias soerok y jhonny DC (si era eso a lo que me referia)...el lunes me compro los componentes y comienzo con el proyecto que tanto me entusiasma ...ahh tengo un pre amplificador hecho con un sl1027p el cual desgarre de un _radiograbador_ jaja... esta en perfectas condiciones pero como al radriograbador le faltaba la fuente nose cuanto voltage use ...supongo que sera unos 10v en cc... creen que sirva para darle señal al circuito del tda7377  ?
saludos   !


----------



## soerok

Segun el datasheet este integrado se alimenta de 5v a un maximo de 13v, mas no se si lo puedas utilizar con el TDA7377, Pienso que si, tal ves, mejor mira mas opiniones 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

ac_dc dijo:
			
		

> ahh tengo un pre amplificador hecho con un sl1027p el cual desgarre de un _radiograbador_ jaja... esta en perfectas condiciones pero como al radriograbador le faltaba la fuente nose cuanto voltage use ...supongo que sera unos 10v en cc... creen que sirva para darle señal al circuito del tda7377  ?



Hola, con 10[V] va a funcionar, pero es poco para el TDA7377, fijate la gráfica del 1º post y vas a ver que lo estás desaprovechando bastante alimentándolo con esa tensión. Deberías mantener un mínimo de 12[V] y unos 16 o 17[V] para sacarle el máximo provecho, el problema está en que, como comenta soerok, el integrado de tu preamplificador soporta un máximo de 14[V]. 
Vos verás que hacés, si alimentás con más tensión y cambiás el preamplificador, o alimentás con lo justo para que funcionen ambos circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola AC-DC, creo que tampoco es para que te ahogues en un vaso de agua
Solo es cuestión de utilizar un regulador de voltaje para el pre, de la misma forma que se usa para alimentar al TDA1524A. Te dejo el esquema para quien no se avive.
Salu2


----------



## soschorni

Eso es una fuente regulada? las reguladas no son como por ejemplo la del LM317 o Lm337. Esa no es una fuente FIJA?


----------



## franko1819

si...
REGULABLES son las que usan por ejemplo el LM317
REGULADAS son las que se regulan desde el transformador....
no se si me explico


----------



## Jhonny DC

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Eso es una fuente regulada? las reguladas no son como por ejemplo la del LM317 o Lm337. Esa no es una fuente FIJA?



Esteeee…   bueno pensé que se entendía la diferencia entre *regulada (de voltaje fijo)* y *regulable (de voltaje ajustable)* pero si le vamos a buscar el pelo al huevo… tenés razón… es una fuente con voltaje fijo
Salu2


----------



## elsaba

Gente, como andan?

Traigo noticias, antes de ayer pasé toda la placa del pre con el tda1524, a otra igual que habia hecho,pero con las pistas en mejor estado, y seguia fallando. Ayer compré un nuevo integrado, y funcionó espectacular   

Lo probé con la pc y el equipo de musica, y sonaba bastante lindo !  

Les dejo unas fotos   

Pregunta: voy a hacer un amplificador, nose si con el tda7377 u otro, pero que me aconsejan, ponerlo todo en el mismo "cuerpo", o el pre por un lado y el amplificador por otro?

Gracias a TODOS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elsaba dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta: voy a hacer un amplificador, nose si con el tda7377 u otro, pero que me aconsejan, ponerlo todo en el mismo "cuerpo", o el pre por un lado y el amplificador por otro?



Yo personalmente, siempre diseño y coloco cada cosa por separado. Si bien esto te complica el cableado y te aumenta la probabilidad de ruidos en el amplificador, no es nada que con algo de experimentación y conocimientos no pueda solucionarse, y tenes la inmensa ventaja de que podes actualizar el amplificador o el pre sin afectar el resto de los componentes instalados: queres aumentar la potencia del amplificador...OK, cambialo y el pre dejalo que anda bien. Lo mismo alrevés. Queres agregar algo (tipo ecualizador, filtros para bi o tri amplificación, etc)...OK, no hay problemas, levantás la conexión entre el amplificador y el pre y le pones al medio lo que necesites...

Te aseguro que poniendo las cosas por separado, aunque es mas lío montarlas, vas a tener una flexibilidad inmensa, que de otra forma se restringe seriamente. (OJO, por separado me refiero a los PCB. El tema de usar gabinetes separados depende del espacio que tengas y del costo que quieras afrontar)

Saludos!


----------



## elsaba

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> elsaba dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pregunta: voy a hacer un amplificador, nose si con el tda7377 u otro, pero que me aconsejan, ponerlo todo en el mismo "cuerpo", o el pre por un lado y el amplificador por otro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo personalmente, siempre diseño y coloco cada cosa por separado. Si bien esto te complica el cableado y te aumenta la probabilidad de ruidos en el amplificador, no es nada que con algo de experimentación y conocimientos no pueda solucionarse, y tenes la inmensa ventaja de que podes actualizar el amplificador o el pre sin afectar el resto de los componentes instalados: queres aumentar la potencia del amplificador...OK, cambialo y el pre dejalo que anda bien. Lo mismo alrevés. Queres agregar algo (tipo ecualizador, filtros para bi o tri amplificación, etc)...OK, no hay problemas, levantás la conexión entre el amplificador y el pre y le pones al medio lo que necesites...
> 
> Te aseguro que poniendo las cosas por separado, aunque es mas lío montarlas, vas a tener una flexibilidad inmensa, que de otra forma se restringe seriamente. (OJO, por separado me refiero a los PCB. El tema de usar gabinetes separados depende del espacio que tengas y del costo que quieras afrontar)
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola ezavalla, si en eso tenes razón, lo de querer cambiar algo estando todo en la misma plaqueta. Por otro lado yo esto lo hice por separado, porque es mi primer circuito, y no sabia si iba a andar ( no por el circuito, sino por mi)   , entonces si no llegaba a andar iba a ser peor que este todo junto.

Igualmente en la consulta que hice arriba, me referia a lo ultimo que dijiste, si ponerlo en el mismo gabinete o en 2. Dejando de lado el lugar que ocupen, hay alguna ventaja o desventaja en poner el pre y el amplificador, todo en el mismo gabinete? (supongo que una ventaja si estan las dos cosas juntas, es que lo cables son cortos)   

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elsaba dijo:
			
		

> Igualmente en la consulta que hice arriba, me referia a lo ultimo que dijiste, si ponerlo en el mismo gabinete o en 2. Dejando de lado el lugar que ocupen, hay alguna ventaja o desventaja en poner el pre y el amplificador, todo en el mismo gabinete? (supongo que una ventaja si estan las dos cosas juntas, es que lo cables son cortos)



Si el pre es  muuuuyyyyy bueno y la calidad del equipamiento conectado al pre tambien es muuuyyyy buena, tal vez tenga sentido ponerlos en gabinetes idependientes, sobre todo para minimizar, sin mucho trabajo, la captación de ruido desde las etapas de potencia del amplificador.

En caso contrario, no tiene mucho sentido, por que no vas a ganar nada...

Saludos!


----------



## soschorni

Tengo una duda sobre los parlantes que voy a poner, a mi disposicion tengo dos tweeter de 2 pulgadas 8 ohm, dos woofer de 6, 8 ohms y dos comunes de 6.2 ohms.. hice el calculo si pongo uno de cada en cada canal, y me da 2.4 ohms o algo similar... tengo un transformador de 5A. Que hago? (amplificador tda 7377)


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola elsaba, parece que finalmente lo destruiste nomás.    . En fin


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> …Si lo quemás, aprendés.
> Si no lo quemás, no aprendés. …


Bueno, Ezavalla creo que fue muy claro. Yo hice el mío tratando de que quede lo más compacto posible y con la idea de que no tengo la más minima intensión de modificarlo… al menos este. Pero por lo general lo hago y lo recomiendo poner cada cosa en una placa diferente aunque esten en el mismo gabinete por los mismos motivos que ya te explico el amigo Ezavalla.
Fuera de eso, te quedo bastante prolijo por lo que se ve en las fotos. Espero a ver como queda dentro del gabinete…
Salu2




			
				soschorni dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda sobre los parlantes que voy a poner, a mi disposicion tengo dos tweeter de 2 pulgadas 8 ohm, dos woofer de 6, 8 ohms y dos comunes de 6.2 ohms.. hice el calculo si pongo uno de cada en cada canal, y me da 2.4 ohms o algo similar... tengo un transformador de 5A. Que hago? (amplificador tda 7377)



Hola Sochorni, yo te diría que lo hagas nomás (el TDA7377) y a los bafles les pongas unos divisores de frecuencias (filtros pasivos) para separar las impedancias de acuerdo a las frecuencias. De ese modo no vas a tener problemas. De todos modos te cuento que para testear al 7377 lo hice funcionar con una impedancia de 2ohm por canal y se la banca por un rato. Eso si, con un muy buen disipador o se derrite. Para impedancia de 2 Ohm por canal no te va a servir el transformador de 5A pero si le vas a poner el divisor de frecuencias, auque vas a estar ajustado, podes usar tranquilo ese transformador. A lo sumo el 7377 tiene un sistema de protección por exceso de temperatura y cuando se caliente demasiado se apaga y ya.
Salu2


----------



## soschorni

hola, ando yo devuelta por acá, ahora no por el tema de las bobinas, sino que el 7377 me empezo a andar mal de un momento para otro. Lo que paso fue que se me empezo a escuchas mas despacio, no se calento el integrado en ningun momento. Soldaduras frias no son porque retoque todas por si era eso y tambien probe con distintas radios, mp3 y mp4 para ver si hay variaciones y nada, es rarisimo lo que me pasa.
Cuando empezo a andar mal fue cuando le conecte un pre para guitarra que hizo un amigo y andaba. Realmente me parecio muy raro, despues conecte la radio para escuchar un poco de musica, y ya el sonido no era com antes, era 10 veces mas bajo, no superaba el volumen de la radio.


----------



## rodr0

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> hola, ando yo devuelta por acá, ahora no por el tema de las bobinas, sino que el 7377 me empezo a andar mal de un momento para otro. Lo que paso fue que se me empezo a escuchas mas despacio, no se calento el integrado en ningun momento. Soldaduras frias no son porque retoque todas por si era eso y tambien probe con distintas radios, mp3 y mp4 para ver si hay variaciones y nada, es rarisimo lo que me pasa.
> Cuando empezo a andar mal fue cuando le conecte un pre para guitarra que hizo un amigo y andaba. Realmente me parecio muy raro, despues conecte la radio para escuchar un poco de musica, y ya el sonido no era com antes, era 10 veces mas bajo, no superaba el volumen de la radio.



sera que el pre anterior que le pusiste con la guitarra alla dado mucha señal de entrada sobre el 7377 y alla arruinó la entrada del mismo y haga que se escuche bajo? proba los capacitores y esas cosas. bue, hablo por que la inet es gratis pero te contesto por si estas a full con el F5 jaja


----------



## soschorni

no creo, porque no le pusimos ni guitarra ni nada porque se la olvido y no nos dimos cuenta. Osea, no creo que sea lo de la señal


----------



## elsaba

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Hola elsaba, parece que finalmente lo destruiste nomás.    . En fin
> 
> 
> 
> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …Si lo quemás, aprendés.
> Si no lo quemás, no aprendés. …
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, Ezavalla creo que fue muy claro. Yo hice el mío tratando de que quede lo más compacto posible y con la idea de que no tengo la más minima intensión de modificarlo… al menos este. Pero por lo general lo hago y lo recomiendo poner cada cosa en una placa diferente aunque esten en el mismo gabinete por los mismos motivos que ya te explico el amigo Ezavalla.
> Fuera de eso, te quedo bastante prolijo por lo que se ve en las fotos. Espero a ver como queda dentro del gabinete…
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


Jhonny, gracias por tu respuesta, no la habia visto, hace un par de dias no entro en este tema  ops: 

Estoy viendo si hago el amplificador con el tda1562 y lo pongo todo en el mismo gabinete, o si me tiro ya a algo mas groso   , ese amplificador que subio el amigo "hazard_1998" , tengo que ver que pasa con el transformador, si lo puedo hacer o no  

Saludos gente!


----------



## eLadero

Hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro y realizé el circuito "FINAL"
En el cual se me presentan 2 principales problemas :
*No puedo regular el volumen
*tengo bastante ruido

-las conexiones a los potes estan hechas con cables de fuente de pc y no tienen ninguna masa
-los negativos de las entradas estan conectados enrte sí y ocnectados a un gabinete.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, dejo una nueva versión de la placa con TDA1524 + TDA7377, con la siguiente modificación según datasheet: "DC Feedback with filter network for improved signal handling". Ya está probada, funciona muy bien y se aprovecha mejor el recorrido de los potenciómetros. Está en el 1º post del tema.







eLadero, bienvenido al foro, si no podés regular el volumen es porque estás teniendo algún problema en la placa, revisá bien todo. Los ruidos deben ser producto del mismo problema.

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> eLadero, bienvenido al foro, si no podés regular el volumen es porque estás teniendo algún problema en la placa, revisá bien todo. Los ruidos deben ser producto del mismo problema.


Hola.
¿Podrias ser mas especifico? 
Te referis a las zoldaduras o los componentes ?
Estaba pensando que podria ser tambien mala calidad de los cables que estyo usando,  ¿que pensas de eso ?
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Si, revisá la placa, medí continuidad para asegurarte que todo esté correctamente soldado y no haya contacto donde no debe. Subí una foto de la placa de ambos lados, que se vea lo mejor posible así vemos si encontramos algún problema...

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

Bueno revise todo ya casi dos veces y no encuentro discontinuidad o continuidad incorrecta en ningun punto. En unos minutos subo las fotos.

EDITO:


----------



## rodr0

buena nueva para mi... estoy de vacaciones en mendoza, en la casa de mis tios, y me traje mi tallercito y junto con el, todo este proyectito que lo tenia bárbaro. resulta que tengo un par de amigos acá, escucharon como suena este pequeño poderoso, y lo cambié (sin el pre ^^) metido en una disquetera de 3 1/2" por un juego de parlantes pioneer de 80 watts rms casi nuevos (con caja incluida sin romper para que se den una idea). asique, me quede sin amplificador. gracias a todos por las ideas y las soluciones que dieron a todo este proyecto. igual seguramente me haga otro, total, el pre ya lo tengo ^^


----------



## eLadero




----------



## eLadero

Por las dudas revisé todo otra vez, sigo pensasndo si no puede ser problema de las conexiones por medio de cables "ordinarios" o no indicados para el caso.

PD: Estoy alimentado con un transformador 15V 3A y el circuito rectificador que postió mnicolau al principio.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm el transformador de 15[V], al rectificar, se eleva la tensión a unos 20[V]. Esa tensión es mayor a los 18[V] máximos permitidos por el TDA7377. Revisá la tensión a la salida del circuito rectificador, si es mayor a 18[V] probablemente hayas quemado el IC...

rodr0, lindo negocio te mandaste... qué tal los parlantes?

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

Recien estuve haciendo unas pruebas. Se calento el LM7809 y el 7377 esta mas caliente que lo habitual. En la entrada del circuito tengo 21.2V. Desde el principio realise las prueba con la misma alimentacion.
¿Se habra quemado? ¿Que puedo hacer para darme cuenta?. A simple vista no se ve nada raro.

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

eladero, probá con menor tensión. Si decís que no podés controlar el volumen y hay bastante ruido, me imagino que algo de audio está saliendo, con lo cual el IC podría seguir vivo todavía. Por lo tanto probá de alimentarlo con la tensión correspondiente (podés usar los 12V de una fuente de PC) así te sacás la duda...

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

Hola.
Te comento que ayer cuando conecte todo por ultima vez, no se escuchaba nada de lo que habia conectado en las entradas, sino solamente ruido, y ademas se calentron algunos componentes(habia conectado mal las entradas).
Pero hoy probando con la fuente e pc escuche !mucho! ruido, y capaz se puede distinguir algo de musica, pero es practicamente nada.
Ademas cuando pruevo dedocnectar las entradas sigue habiendo ese mismo ruido.

Pd: voy a probar modificar las conexiones a  los potes, recien puede escuchar algo moviendo uno. Ya me estoy mareando.


Gracias.

*EDIT*: Acobo de conectar bien todo(cada cosa donde corresponde) y ya no tengo ruido, solo lo tengo cuando muevo (Toco) un potenciometro.


----------



## neutron

ok, ya no tenes ruido.. pero tenes audio?

hace una cosa para probar el amplificador.. el pre no creo que se te queme porque tenia el regulador.. al menos qe el regulador tambien se haya quemado..pero no creo.. saca el pre del zocalo y fijate si tenes ruido o no.. y tambien para probar el amplificador toca con el dedo la entrada del amplificador.. podes tocar las soldaduras de los capacitores de 470nF de entrada al pre.. deberias tenes un ruido molesto y cuando sacas el dedo..no tener ruido.. proba eso..y asi se descarta el amplificador quemado..


----------



## eLadero

Problema solucionado .
Causa: conexion de los potenciometros con cables incorrectos.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

eLadero dijo:
			
		

> Problema solucionado .
> Causa: conexion de los potenciometros con cables incorrectos.
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Bien ahí, me alegro, qué tal funciona? Desaparecieron los ruidos y demás?

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

Buenas.

Si todo *RE  bien* totalmente satisfecho, ahora compre un transformador de 12V 4A y esta espectacular    

PD:¿Que cable me rocomiendan para hacer las conexiones desde las borneras hasta los potenciometros?, porque los que probé me generan problemas.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

eLadero dijo:
			
		

> Buenas.
> 
> Si todo *RE  bien* totalmente satisfecho, ahora compre un transformador de 12V 4A y esta espectacular
> 
> PD:¿Que cable me rocomiendan para hacer las conexiones desde las borneras hasta los potenciometros?, porque los que probé me generan problemas.
> 
> Saludos



mallado de 3. o sea, una masa y 2 enbainados. yo lo que hice fue una plaqueta a la que entran:

1 cable comun en una sola.
1 cable que es masa.
1 able para cada pote que no es comun. si te fijas el circuito del pre, tiene 2 comunes. uno es la masa y el otro no se como llamarlo y le puse variador


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Mmm el transformador de 15[V], al rectificar, se eleva la tensión a unos 20[V]. Esa tensión es mayor a los 18[V] máximos permitidos por el TDA7377. Revisá la tensión a la salida del circuito rectificador, si es mayor a 18[V] probablemente hayas quemado el IC...
> 
> rodr0, lindo negocio te mandaste... qué tal los parlantes?
> 
> Saludos



suenan copado. estaban puestos en el auto que pusieron el amplificador y sonaban copado, sonido limpio y ni un ruido raro. (ojo, no tengo oido yo jaja)


----------



## Jhonny DC

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> eLadero dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas.
> 
> Si todo *RE  bien* totalmente satisfecho, ahora compre un transformador de 12V 4A y esta espectacular
> 
> PD:¿Que cable me rocomiendan para hacer las conexiones desde las borneras hasta los potenciometros?, porque los que probé me generan problemas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mallado de 3. o sea, una masa y 2 enbainados. yo lo que hice fue una plaqueta a la que entran:
> 
> 1 cable comun en una sola.
> 1 cable que es masa.
> 1 able para cada pote que no es comun. si te fijas el circuito del pre, tiene 2 comunes. uno es la masa y el otro no se como llamarlo y le puse variador
Hacer clic para expandir...


Hola eladero!
Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo Rodr0. En una versión anterior avía hecho algo parecido. Saque la maya de un cable que tenía tirado por ahí y dentro le metí un cable para cada pote; un cable que es la referencia del CI (que es común para todos los potes) y un cable pelado que va conectado a masa y soldado en un extremo de la maya. Este cable también es común para todos los potes. Luego estire la maya para que se cierre y metí todo ese conjunto de cables dentro de un espagueti termocontraible. Con un poco de calor el espagueti se forra a la maya y mantiene todo apretado… además queda prolijo. Lo que te aconsejo es que sea lo más corto posible porque cuanto más largo, más posibilidades de que se filtren ruidos.
Salu2

Rodr0, coincido con mnicolau, lindo cambio te mandaste con los parlantes.
Salu2

Apropósito mnicolau, te estaba por preguntar por ese mismo circuito (la modificación que le hiciste al pre). Como te dije, estoy armando un archivo .PCB con los datos del amplificador que arme yo de tu idea y estuve viendo lo que creo que ya te avía mencionado. Algo muy parecido a esto pero con otro integrado para la salida de potencia. El tema es que ese circuito lo diseñe con otro programa llamado Pad2pad que es parecido al PCBWizard. Y que lo tenia instalado el la otra PC y ahora no encuentro los archivos de instalación (tampoco los busque mucho que digamos  ) el tema es que en ese circuito si le puse las resistencias y el capasitor que tu incluiste en esta nueva versión. Pero no se que función cumplía porque nunca pude hacer que el CI que use como salida de potencia (TDA1552Q) funcione mas que como estufa. Solo se calentaba y no hacia nada con los parlantes. Ni sonido ni nada. Lo revise 40 veces con el Datasheet y nunca descubrí cual fue el problema. El tema es que en ese momento me salio algo de ARG $20 y no esta para tirar la plata por placer.
En fin, si tú dices que es para aprovechar mejor el recorrido de los potes… será cuestión de probarlo.
Salu2


----------



## eLadero

Buenisimo, voy a probar eso.
Pero nunca usé ese cable mallado, por eso no me imagino lo de "un cable pelado que va conectado a masa y* soldado en un extremo de la maya*"" *Luego estire la maya* para que se cierre y metí todo ese conjunto de cables dentro de un espagueti termocontraible"

Mañana cuando compre el clable y vea como es seguro voy a entender.

Gracias


----------



## rodr0

eLadero dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo, voy a probar eso.
> Pero nunca usé ese cable mallado, por eso no me imagino lo de "un cable pelado que va conectado a masa y* soldado en un extremo de la maya*"" *Luego estire la maya* para que se cierre y metí todo ese conjunto de cables dentro de un espagueti termocontraible"
> 
> Mañana cuando compre el clable y vea como es seguro voy a entender.
> 
> Gracias



el cable mayado es como el de los cables RCA que compras hechos, o como los de los auriculares, etc. es muy comun


----------



## mnicolau

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> En fin, si tú dices que es para aprovechar mejor el recorrido de los potes… será cuestión de probarlo.
> Salu2



Sí, es lo que me pareció percibir... voy a probar uno al lado del otro (el viejo y el nuevo) y les confirmo.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

eLadero dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo, voy a probar eso.
> Pero nunca usé ese cable mallado, por eso no me imagino lo de "un cable pelado que va conectado a masa y* soldado en un extremo de la maya*"" *Luego estire la maya* para que se cierre y metí todo ese conjunto de cables dentro de un espagueti termocontraible"
> 
> Mañana cuando compre el clable y vea como es seguro voy a entender.
> 
> Gracias



Hola eladero. Creo que hay una confusión. Yo, la maya, la saque de un cable que se usa para unas balanzas de precisión especiales. Tengo un par de pedazos de no más de 50cm o 60cm que no me sirven para otra cosa. *Ojo que si lo vas a comprar es caro, no vale la pena comprar un pedazo para hacer esto.* Es una maya parecida a la maya del cable coaxial para la antena de TV o a los que se usan para videocable. Es una maya de alambre de cobre que esta toda trenzada y cuando la contraes se ensancha el hueco de adentro para que puedas meter los cables comunes. A esos cables comunes yo le agregue un cable pelado (oséa que agarre un cable común y lo pele dejando el propio espagueti del cable solo en los extremos y todo el espacio que queda dentro de la maya queda pelado para que haga contacto) que soldé en una punta a la maya. Cosa que ya que todo el cable hace contacto con la maya, no era necesario pero más vale prevenir que curar. Esa maya, cuando la estiras se hace mas fina y apreta los cables que le pusiste adentro. 
La maya de los cables de audio rara vez viene trenzada y si querés usarla de esta manera se te va a complicar.
Luego de estirar la maya metí todo dentro de un pesazo de espagueti termocontraible que se consigue en las electrónicas y en casas de electricidad. Es un espagueti que se contrae al aplicarle calor igual que las botellas de gaseosa cuando las pones en el fuego.
Creo que ahora fui mas claro pero sino solo abisame y subo algunas fotos para que veas mejor de que hablo.
Salu2


----------



## Cacho

Si se me permite una aclaración, los mayas eran los miembros de una tribu americana (¿se acuerdan de la primaria, eso de Mayas, Aztecas e Incas?) y las mayas eran sus esposas, hijas y madres. 
Lo que va por fuera de los cables es la ma*ll*a.


Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si se me permite una aclaración, los mayas eran los miembros de una tribu americana (¿se acuerdan de la primaria, eso de Mayas, Aztecas e Incas?) y las mayas eran sus esposas, hijas y madres.
> Lo que va por fuera de los cables es la ma*ll*a.
> 
> 
> Saludos



 ops:  ops: yo nunca aprobé ortografía   ¿que pretenden?
Gracias Cacho por la aclaración!


----------



## eLadero

Hola.
Hoy fui a averiguar por el cable y el tipo con el que hable en la casa de electronica me dijo que lleve uno que viene con 2 cables y 2 masas, resulta que compre este y me salio 4$ el metro , lo conecte al pote del volumen y no regula, todos los otros potes estan conectados directamente y andan correctamente.

Si quieren puedo sacarle una foto al cable 

Saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Eladero.
Es el cable común enmallado para audio. Fijate que seguramente conectaste algo mal.
Si le vas a sacar foto, sacale a las conexiones del cable con el PCB y el cable con el pote.
Salu2


----------



## eLadero

Buenas.
Sigo teniendo el mismo problema que comente anteriormente, y dejo unas fotos, que espero puedan servir.

Se puede ver que estan los potenciometros de Volumen/Agudos/Balance conectados y funcionando correctamente, el unico potenciometro conectado con cable es el de Agudos y no regula.

Ya no se que puede ser, pero cuando toco los pines del pote como que distorsiona el sonido pero igualmente sigo sin poder regular nada.

Pd: Destaco que medí continuidad en las puntas del pote hasta las borneras y luego a las tirras y puntos donde de deben llegan. Resultado : Todo como debe estar, es decir cada pin se conecta a donde le corresponde.


Saludos


----------



## electroandres

Rarisimo lo que te pasa amigo, lo del ruido cuando lo tocas puede ser que inyectes señal con tu dedo y al ser el amplificador de 30w puedes escucharlo. Tambien revista TODAS las soldaduras y si con eso no anda, cambia los potes que te andan molestando y los integrados. No se que decirte, esa es mi idea


----------



## eLadero

http://img200.imageshack.us/i/dsc02116lzy.jpg/

http://img401.imageshack.us/i/dsc02119a.jpg/

http://img444.imageshack.us/i/dsc02120.jpg/


----------



## electroandres

Creo que vi algo mal, no se nota mucho desde la foto, pero parece que conectaste una señal con la malla del cable? lo cual me parece que esta mal, solo la masa puede estar conectada con la malla ya esta sirbe para filtrar ruidos. Los cuales estarian arruinando la señal causando el ruido que decis. 
Si esta conectado bien, hace como si no leiste esto


----------



## Jhonny DC

electroandres dijo:
			
		

> Creo que vi algo mal, no se nota mucho desde la foto, pero parece que conectaste una señal con la malla del cable? lo cual me parece que esta mal, solo la masa puede estar conectada con la malla ya esta sirbe para filtrar ruidos. Los cuales estarian arruinando la señal causando el ruido que decis.
> Si esta conectado bien, hace como si no leiste esto



No, hasta donde se ve, la malla esta conectada a masa. Lo que eladero hizo mal es conectar solo una de la mallas a masa. Las mallas de ambos cables deben estar conectadas a masa ya que los cables no tienen contacto entre si.
La foto del cable creo que no hacia falta, es solo el típico cable enmallado para audio de 2 hilos en 2 mallas. También habría servido el de 2 hilos en 1 malla.
En la foto del pote se distinguen hasta las huellas digitales de los dedos   pero lamentablemente es imposible ver como están conectados los cables a los terminales del pote.  
En fin, Salu2


PD:   creo que acá hay varios que van a empezar a practicar las tablas pero mejor no hago comentarios no vaya a ser cosa que yo sea uno de esos…


----------



## eLadero

Hola.
Ayer probé poner todos los potenciometros en las borneras directamente y nose porque hacen ruido y no regulan ,cosa que no pasaba antes. Los habré roto ? :-S


----------



## German Volpe

Hola gente! hace mucho que no estoy en el foro. les queria hacer unas consultas:
1- tengo un transformadorrmdor de 12+12 de 2A, no se si me servira para hacer andar el amplificador( tomaria un cable de 12v y el negativo) pero no se si al tomar 1 cable de 12v el amperaje se reduciria a 1 A, tengo un rectificador con dos diodos y un capacitor de 4700uf 63v, no se si me sirve.
2- alguien habra conseguido ese integrado en la ciudad de la plata?
3-con el aumento del dolar cuanto esta aproximadamente armar el amplificador
4-nunca arme una plaqueta asi, pero si en islas, ¿es dificil armar una plaqueta asi o me conviene hacerla por islas? , de ser asi como seria el circuito?, porque aca esta el dibujo de la plaqueta nada mas.

muchas gracias


----------



## dandany

Es facil pero te quedas corto con ese transformador ni 6w por canal le sacas.. 4A minimo para que ande bien...saludos..


----------



## electroandres

El amplificador me salio (con transformador) unos $90 (aclaro que me compre un transformador 12+12 copper 5A de $75)
El amplificador en si no es muy caro, sale como 9 el integrado y lentre capacitores y borneras lo demas (yo hice sin pre)
Si queres el esquema del circuito tenes que ir al DATASHEET del TDA7377 que especifica todo. 
Con lo que quisites decir (pero si en islas) te redfieres a una plaqueta universal no?


----------



## German Volpe

gracias. entonces voy a usar la fuente de pc, si plaqueta universal, ya compre todo, lo estoy haciendo ahora en plaqueta universal, me salio todo 30$


----------



## electroandres

a mi la verdad que me encanto este amplificador, me lo habia pasado un compañero cuando yo todabia no era del foro. Y ahora me hice usuario y me di cuenta que esta aca  es una joya


----------



## German Volpe

una pregunta. como es la polaridad de la salida de audio?


----------



## Jhonny DC

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta. como es la polaridad de la salida de audio?



Hola Voldemot, te diré, es un amplificador en puente por lo que en realidad da lo mismo. Yo, en particular, uso la patas 2 y 14 como negativos por el simple echo que son las salidas de los amplificador que están configurados como inversores. Lo único que tienes que fijarte es que ambos parlantes estén conectados de la misma manera.
Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

Bueno gente aca termine el amplificador, al parecer esta todo bien. toavia no lo probe por que no tengo tiempo porque tengo que estudiar para el lunes  . lo probare la semana que viene o si tengo tiempo hoy. aca les adjunto unas fotos. saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## German Volpe

a otra pregunta mas! al amplificador lo puedo conectar a la ficha molex de una fuente at con la compu prendida, da suficiente amperaje?


----------



## German Volpe

hola al final lo probe, andubo 10 puntos no tuve ningun problema, lo que si es que lo probe a volumen bajo. Bueno les quiero dar las gracias a todos, ahora tendria que hacer unas cajas para los 6x9
lo recomiendo mucho a este amplificador. chau


----------



## dandany

Me alegro justo ayer termine uno que encontre una bolsita llena de componentees en un rinconsito habia sido qde una ves hace como 3 meses que se meperdio lo armae sali andando y lo puse con transformador de 4 amper josha quedo filtrado de 10000µF pienso para un equipito de findesemana cuando nos vamos a corrientes a la casita que no hay nada ...bueno saludos ops:


----------



## electroandres

hoy leyendo la gran satisfaccion de voldemot, volvi a conectar el mio, y note que su salida no era de 30, era mas baja, tipo unos 10 o 15w o menos, que podra ser? (lo enchufe todo con cocodrilos, ningun cable bien soldado )


----------



## Jhonny DC

electroandres dijo:
			
		

> hoy leyendo la gran satisfaccion de voldemot, volvi a conectar el mio, y note que su salida no era de 30, era mas baja, tipo unos 10 o 15w o menos, que podra ser? (lo enchufe todo con cocodrilos, ningun cable bien soldado )




Hola Electroandres.
A lo mejor si se molestaran en leer un poquito de lo que se está hablando, entenderían unas cuantas cositas.
Mira acá y después seguimos hablando
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213354/


----------



## electroandres

Vos te referis a que lea que el amplificador no va a dar 25w con 5 amp. Eso ya lo sabia, pero el tema es que se exucha mucho mas bajo de lo que debe. Por que el mio habia salido andando y andaba fuerte, hasta si lo ponia con maxima señal de entrada, empezaba a distorcionar, ahora no llega ni a la mitad de volumen que antes.


----------



## dandany

Tiene preamplificador capas que se te j***o eso! y pasa la señal de mp4, mp3, sin preamplificación sino a mi me sucedio varias veces con este integrado soldaduras feas o si moves el integrado y anda es una soldadura defectuosa tambien puede ser el cable de entrada de audo mal armado pero mas posibilidades tiene el preamplificador y sino es simple le estas dando muy poca potencia de entrada proba con una pc que lo tira maso al mango(si lo moviste mucho también corte de patas del integrado)..saludos!




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y Jasper como segundo y sexto mandamientos dice...


----------



## Jhonny DC

electroandres dijo:
			
		

> Vos te referis a que lea que el amplificador no va a dar 25w con 5 amp. Eso ya lo sabia, pero el tema es que se exucha mucho mas bajo de lo que debe. Por que el mio habia salido andando y andaba fuerte, hasta si lo ponia con maxima señal de entrada, empezaba a distorcionar, ahora no llega ni a la mitad de volumen que antes.




Primero, no solo necesitas más de 5A para que te rinda eso sino que también necesitas que la tención se mantenga estable en 17V o 18V hasta esa potencia.
Lo que me lleva a la primera pregunta:
 ¿Cuál es la tención que medís en la alimentación  a máxima potencia?
Segundo, solo dijiste que te diste cuenta que no sonaba a 30W, no dijiste que antes sonaba fuerte y ahora no tanto… lo que me lleva a la segunda pregunta:
¿Estás usando la misma fuente que usabas al principio?
Por mi parte te comento que usando un transformador de 12V/5A eh llegado a medir 12W sobre 4ohm como máximo y con distorsión. Por lo que el comentario de que solo te da 10W o 15W no me resulta raro teniendo en cuenta que estas usando un transformador de 12V /5A.
En fin, salu2


----------



## German Volpe

aa la pu! tanto morfa el amplificador? entonces no es para auto si lo estas alimentando con 17v ya no es para car audio. que bajon lo que decis  . Una pregunta y quiero que seas honesto. ¿esto entonces no va para usarlo en el auto no? ya que vos lo usas con 17v.?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, por supuesto que sirve para utilizar en el auto. Simplemente que con 17[V] de alimentación se le saca el máximo al IC, podés ver la gráfica en el 1º post, pero no significa que debés alimentarlo con esa tensión si o si...

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

ok voy a ver que tal anda cuando lo pruebe con un transformador de 10A que estoy armando en la escuela, y veremos que tal anda. saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Voldemot.
Como ya te contesto Mnicolau, el TDA7377 es un amplificador que fue diseñado para car audio. Pero puede alcanzar su máximo rendimiento si lo alimentas con 18V@6A regulados y estabilizados. Y eso no significa que no lo puedas hacer andar con 10V.
Lo que digo es que no es posible conseguir que un amplificador en clase AB te pueda dar 30Watt RMS sobre una carga de 4 ohm si lo alimentas con 12V o 13V.
Volviendo, no me contestaste lo que te pregunte… ¿o ya lo solucionaste?




			
				voldemot dijo:
			
		

> ok voy a ver que tal anda cuando lo pruebe con un transformador de 10A que estoy armando en la escuela, y veremos que tal anda. saludos


Con más amperaje no vas a conseguir que el C.I. te dé más potencia. Para que te de todo el rendimiento tenes que conseguir regular el voltaje de alimentación para que a máxima potencia se mantenga estable y en unos 17V o 18V. Ten en cuenta que en reposo tampoco debe superar los 18V o vas a terminar con un sahumerio de 15 patas atornillado a un disipador  
En fin, salu2


----------



## German Volpe

a ok, ya me quedo todo claro. por lo del transformador es porque tengo uno de 2 amper y no me sirvio para probarlo al maximo, por lo que estoy armandome otro mas grande para tener una fuente mas o menos decente. saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente me dieron ganas de armarme el vumetro, la pregunta es, se le pueden conectar leds de alta luminosidad o no se banca esa corriente el integrado? saludos


----------



## electroandres

La fuente siempre fue la misma, es una fuente con 4 diodos de 6A y un capacitor de 10.000 uF como filtrado (es lo que me recomendo mi profesor de electronica del cole) sigue pasando lo mismo, voy a esperar a hacer las conexiónes definitivas (cuando haga el gabinete) para saber si es el cable y todo eso.
Un transformador de 12v5A te da una tensión aproximada de 17v, por lo tanto, no creo que sean 15 wats lo que otorga, sino que tendria que otorgar unos 20 o mas, no creo que menos, esta casi al limite. Para mi el problema puede estar en las plugs de entrada, estoy casi seguro, lo unico que no tengo otras para probar. 
Cambiando de tema, me hice unas bobinas de crossover que me quedaron excelentes y como soy amigo de un bobinador me salieron "GRATIS" 
Ya el mes que viene voy a tener que hacer gabinete para poder presentarlo en la exposicion de mi colegio con los dos bafles gigantes que me pensaba hacer.


----------



## neutron

voldemot dijo:
			
		

> hola gente me dieron ganas de armarme el vumetro, la pregunta es, se le pueden conectar leds de alta luminosidad o no se banca esa corriente el integrado? saludos



donde tenes pensado poner el vumetro?..o sea.. donde lo vas a conectar? y como es el circuito que vas a utilizar?..


----------



## Jhonny DC

electroandres dijo:
			
		

> La fuente siempre fue la misma, es una fuente con 4 diodos de 6A y un capacitor de 10.000 uF como filtrado (es lo que me recomendo mi profesor de electronica del cole) sigue pasando lo mismo, voy a esperar a hacer las conexiónes definitivas (cuando haga el gabinete) para saber si es el cable y todo eso.
> Un transformador de 12v5A te da una tensión aproximada de 17v, por lo tanto, no creo que sean 15 wats lo que otorga, sino que tendria que otorgar unos 20 o mas, no creo que menos, esta casi al limite. Para mi el problema puede estar en las plugs de entrada, estoy casi seguro, lo unico que no tengo otras para probar.
> Cambiando de tema, me hice unas bobinas de crossover que me quedaron excelentes y como soy amigo de un bobinador me salieron "GRATIS"
> Ya el mes que viene voy a tener que hacer gabinete para poder presentarlo en la exposicion de mi colegio con los dos bafles gigantes que me pensaba hacer.


Hola Electroandres.
12V rectificado efectivamente deben darte cerca de 17V… en vacio. O sea, sin conectar nada a la fuente. El problema viene cuando conectas una carga a esa fuente. Dependiendo de la calidad del transformador, podes llegar a tener una caída de tención de entre 2V y 5V a máxima carga del transformador que en este caso es de 5Amperes. Eso es inevitable. Por ese motivo es que digo que no se consigue la máxima potencia si la fuente no está regulada.
En mi caso estoy usando un transformador de 18V@5A que rectificado se va a cerca de 25V y con eso, luego del regulador, tengo unos 17V estables hasta cerca del 95% de la potencia total. Esto se debe, creo, a que según los cálculos que hemos sacado algunas páginas atrás y considerando todos los componentes que le eh agregado al amplificador, tales como el pre; el control de velocidad del cooler; el vúmetro y los propios reguladores,  estoy usando a máxima potencia cerca de 5 Amperes.
No te digo que me creas, solo pone el amplificador a máxima potencia y medí el voltaje de la fuente en ese momento. Y luego nos cuentas cuanto te da.
Salu2


Hola voldemot. Si te referís al LM3915, si, se puede conectar LED de alto brillo. Yo los tengo así en un vúmetro que tengo armado en otro amplificador. No hay ningún problema con eso.
En fin. Salu2


----------



## Gercha

hola
quisuera saber la potencia que tiene el amplificador cuando lo alimentamos con 18v 6A


----------



## Jhonny DC

Gercha dijo:
			
		

> hola
> quisuera saber la potencia que tiene el amplificador cuando lo alimentamos con 18v 6A


Hola Gercha.
Aca tenes la tabla de potencia que puede entregar el TDA7377 en relación al voltaje de alimentación y al T.H.D.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/80784/
Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Para aquellos que preguntaban sobre volver a colocar en puente el integrado, acá está una posible solución? será factible para el 7377?

http://sound.westhost.com/bridging.htm

Simplemente agregando un opamp como inversor en una de las entradas de audio y se usa un sólo canal obviamente. La potencia aumenta x4, hay que ver qué tal se comporta el IC funcionando así. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta ahora es que la impedancia que vé cada canal es la mitad. No recuerdo haber probado al 7377 con 2[Ohm] pero seguro va a calentar lindo...

PD: viendo el esquema interno del IC, no estoy seguro de que sea posible... pero va a ser útil para otro amplificador seguramente.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Para aquellos que preguntaban sobre volver a colocar en puente el integrado, acá está una posible solución? será factible para el 7377?
> 
> http://sound.westhost.com/bridging.htm
> 
> Simplemente agregando un opamp como inversor en una de las entradas de audio y se usa un sólo canal obviamente. La potencia aumenta x4, hay que ver qué tal se comporta el IC funcionando así. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta ahora es que la impedancia que vé cada canal es la mitad. No recuerdo haber probado al 7377 con 2[Ohm] pero seguro va a calentar lindo...
> 
> PD: viendo el esquema interno del IC, no estoy seguro de que sea posible... pero va a ser útil para otro amplificador seguramente.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Mnicolau!
Lo que plantes ese esquema es la forma de poner 2 amplificador en puente, entonces se usa un operacional para invertir una de las entradas.
En este caso, el 7377, utiliza 4 amplificador y de esos cuatro 2 están configurados para invertir la entrada. Con lo que te ahorras el operacional.
Puede que este circuito sirva para otros amplificador pero no para este, eso es seguro.
Salu2


----------



## electroandres

cuando tenga tiempo me voy al tallersito a probar, el tema es que ahora no puedo, llego a las 6 del cole y me pongo a hacer tps que me dan.


----------



## dandany

che electroandres, yo lo tengo con 10,000micros zarpado anda lo tengo para unos 6x9 el transformador es chicongo pero tira bien 4A capas piense ponerle un faradio mas pero anda bien lo voy a vender porque tengo mucho desorden en el tallersito 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y el punto 6 dice...


----------



## santiago61

hola a todos beuno les comento estaba por hacer un sistema 2.1 para la pc o dvd...para el par de satelites(medios-agudos) utilizaria un TDA7377(con pre tda1524) como el que esta posteado y para la caja con el subwoofer....bueno encontre este circuito  de una revista elektor me gusto mucho por que el circuito esta diseñado para frecuencias bajas pero pequeño detalle trabaja con el tda 7374b bueno compare el datashet de ambos IC(tda7377 y TDA7374B) y son iguales en la dispocicion de las patas y es identico trabaja igual(segun desde mi punto de vista novato)...ahora una pregunta podre reemplazar el integrado en este circuito(TDA 7374b) por el TDA7377? segun mis calculos jeje   creeria que si...a ver que me dicen ustedes? 






ahora ustedes me diran es mucha potencia utilizar dos tda 7377 uno para el sub y otro para el par  de satelites? cuanto me estaria consumiendo mas de 6 amper seguro no?dispongo de una fuente de pc 12v por 5.5A, o me convendria utilizar un solo tda7377 con la configuracion 2.1?


tambien les adjunto la revista de elektor en donde sale dicho circuito...por si la quieren leer:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=12863fd09a9958cde5c3dee5769931ece04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## mnicolau

Hola santiago61, sí, se puede utilizar el 7377 en ese circuito. Otra cosa.. si revisás la Elektor de Marzo 2003 vas a encontrar la otra parte del 2.1, está el circuito para los satélites. Utiliza un 7377 para cada satélite, un canal para los agudos y el otro para los medios. 

Osea, en total se necesitan 3 TDA7377, uno para cada satélite y uno para el sub. Queda un muy buen sistema 2.1.

Ah y en la de Junio de 2003 está el control de tonos para ese 2.1, está hecho con un sólo LM1036 pero tranquilamente podés usar el circuito del TDA1524. 

Con una fuente de PC alimentás todo si querés.

PD: el TDA1524 y el LM1036 no son compatibles.

Saludos


----------



## ac_dc

hola gente ! eh terminado de armar el amplificador ...pero me encontre con unos inconvenientes ..... sucede que 
*no puedo controlar el balance y estando este en cualquier posicion hay una diferencia de potencia respecto una de la otra salida de los canales .... es decir ... al regular el volumen no suben ambas salidas al mismo nivel 
*no noto cambios al regular el potenciometros de agudos ...nose si la este debe cambiar drasticamente el sonido o no
*tengo unos ruidos (chillidos) de fondo ... y no logro sacarlos .... ( la placa disipadora no esta conectada a masa)... y poniendole una puesta a tierra al mp5 sale el ruido pero no del todo ... aunque eso no es una solucion por que en la camioneta no tengo tierra 

desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## willywallaz

Bueno gente como les habia prometido varias paginas atras les adjunto las fotos de como quedo mi amplificador ya terminado y funcionando ok     













ahora voy por mi proximo proyecto un 5.1


----------



## martinpegullo

hola buenas soy nuevo y nesecito ayuda antes de empezar a armar este amplificador quise leer todas las preguntas y respuesta asi ,si me ocurria algo, ya sabia que hacer el tema es que arme un amplificador con un tda 7377 con un pre lm741 el tema es que lo conecte a una fuente de pc en los cables nogro y amarillo ( da 12v ) la entrada de audio es un mp3que tiene parlante propios y si se le conecta algo ala salida del miniplug estos se cortan ( los del mp3) y la salida son unos parlantes baratos (los uso para las pruebas y se que funcioan ya los probe) hice todo como se detalla en el foro las placas me salieros rebien , coloque casi todos lo componentes como dice la lista de materiales , las soldaduras no soy experto pero se que me salieron bien coloque cable mayado en las entradas y salidas ( no lo puse entre el amplificador y el pre no me alcanzo puse cable comun) controle que ninguna de las patas de tda ni del lm se tocaran , y nada no me funciona les digo lo que hace haber si me pueden ayudar al prenderlo el led no me prende pero el mp3 reconoce que se a conectado algo y sus parlantes internos se apagan , al cabo de 10 o 15 segundos es como si se apagara y el mp3 reconose que se desconecto y sale el audio por los parlantes internos , ahora si lo prendo ( y en teoria tendria que estar funcionando ) y antes de los10 segundos lo apago mediante el interruptor del amplificador como que sale la musica por los parlantes y va bajando el volumen al minimo ( como si se descargaran un capasitor despacito) igual aca les dejo unas fotos no se si salieron muy bien pero mas adelante subo algo mejor desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## leop4

willywallaz ta bueno pero el disipador?


----------



## willywallaz

ta dentro  no me pregunten como hize pero lo meti todo ahi, obiamente no es muy grande porque lo estoy alimentando con 12V, igual no calienta ni falla para nada, esta justa la disipacion, una vez lo conecte en el auto de un amigo y si lo ponias fuerte calentaba que daba miedo y recortaba mucho la salida de audio se notaba que le faltaba disipacion.


----------



## ac_dc

es bastante compacto tu amplificador willywallas...pero ...como dice leop4... ¿y el disipador?   ... bueno ... tene cuidado con eso por que aunque lo tenga .. y no caliente mucho ... al no tener radiacion del calor al exterior te va a ir acumulando (a lo largo de un lapso de tiempo) calor , a tal punto que lo podes llegar a quemar el tda... yo te recomendaria que le hagas unos tajos o aberturas al plastico (podes hecerlo con una amoladora) para que tenga algo mas de ventilaciony si lo queres utilizar para un auto .. podes instalarle en la parte superior un ventilador de fuentes de pc ( 1.8w , 12v y no cuestan mas de $15 ), claro ... esto siempre y cuando le hagas las aberturas , sino no tendria mucho sentido 
saludos !


----------



## willywallaz

tiene rendijas en su parte superior para que el calor se disipe y no se acumule no se si se llegan a ver, donde estan los rca y la borneras, de ambos lados, no se si seran suficientes pero cuando esta funcionando no se llega a percibir que se caliente,(cosa que cuando estaba en el auto si) y lo probe a bastante volumen por un tiempo razonable y nada.si se me llega a quemar el I.C les aviso asi se me insultan un rato y se rien de mi por cabezon


----------



## ac_dc

jajaja ... espero que no se te queme ... pero tene cuidado ... las endijas se ven ... pero no me parecen que sean demasiado grandes , por ese motivo te sugeri de hacerle unas adicionales, pero bueno , si se te quema cuanto mucho lo cambiaras jeje
saludos!


----------



## jdavidgal

hola........estaba por aca mirando diferentes diseños de amplificador con pre y me intereso este y me gustaria diseñarlo, pero antes de esto quisiera que me soluciones una duda (ps si puedes). En una parte del foro haces referencia acerca de donde colocar el vúmetro (a la entrada del amplificador o salida del pre) y no me quedo. 
Otra duda es el funcionamiento del potenciometro log de 10k en el preamplificador como volumen.... ¿Cuantas perillas de volumen tendria el proyecto completo? y ¿Cual me controla cual?. perdona la inexperiencia pero es que apenas estoy empezando a desemvolverme en el campo de la electrónica y con este sería mi segundo proyecto.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola willywallaz, impresionante lo compacto de tu proyecto. Yo habría abierto un aujero para poder exponer el disipador hacia afuera para quedarme tranquilo de que disipe bien pero bueno, te quedo muy bueno.
Otra cosa, mencionaste que hacia recorte de señal cuando lo pones en el auto pero no creo que sea por el calor… probablemente estes usando menos impedancia en el auto y por eso se calienta y por eso también puede ser que se sature con mayor facilidad. En todo caso tendrías que ver de no saturarlo… no se, es una idea.
Salu2




			
				jdavidgal dijo:
			
		

> hola........estaba por aca mirando diferentes diseños de amplificador con pre y me intereso este y me gustaria diseñarlo, pero antes de esto quisiera que me soluciones una duda (ps si puedes). En una parte del foro haces referencia acerca de donde colocar el vúmetro (a la entrada del amplificador o salida del pre) y no me quedo.


Hola Jdavidgal, el vúmetro…  la salida del pre es la entrada del amplificador. ¿¿Que es lo que no te quedo?



			
				jdavidgal dijo:
			
		

> Otra duda es el funcionamiento del potenciometro log de 10k en el preamplificador como volumen.... ¿Cuantas perillas de volumen tendria el proyecto completo? y ¿Cual me controla cual?. perdona la inexperiencia pero es que apenas estoy empezando a desemvolverme en el campo de la electrónica y con este sería mi segundo proyecto.


Este proyecto tiene 2 versiones de pre… una con TDA1524A y otra con LM741. Ambas funcionan bien pero una tiene control de tonos y la otra no, pero no se a cual te réferis. ¿Podrías aclarar un poco tus preguntas? Y con gusto te las contesto.
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jdavidgal dijo:
			
		

> En una parte del foro haces referencia acerca de donde colocar el vúmetro (a la entrada del amplificador o salida del pre) y no me quedo.



El problema del vúmetro surgió por que este amplificador está conectado en puente, es decir, el parlante se conecta entre las salidas de dos amplificador que operan en contra fase, esto es, ningun terminal del parlante va a masa. Como los vúmetros van entre la salida del parlante y masa en un amplificador normal (no en puente como este), alguien se mareó y decidió conectarlo a la salida del preamplificador que tiene una referencia a masa convencional.

Pero es totalmente viable conectarlo a la salida de parlantes sin ningún problema, y lo puedes conectar entre masa y cualquier terminal del parlante(masa del vumetro a masa del amplificador, entrada del vúmetro a cualquier terminal del parlante). La única diferencia es que de esta forma vas a medir la mitad de amplitud de la señal que la que hay entre ambos terminales del parlante, pero eso es anecdótico. Cuando regules el nivel de entrada del vúmetro con el trimpot que está en el PCB, te va a quedar igual que si lo conectaras a la salida del pre, con la ventaja que ahora estarás midiendo la *potencia real* de salida del amplificador, si lo calibrás bien, claro.

Saludos!


----------



## jdavidgal

Gracias por sus respuestas y ya que melo piden voy a hacer más claro.
La primera pregunta es ¿Donde debo conectar el vúmetro?  En el pcb muestra que debe ir a una línea de 12v y tierra (gnd) y en el foro me dice que debe ir a la entrada del amplificador o salida del pre (eso fue lo que no me quedo claro)
Y la segunda es el funcionamiento del potenciometro log de 10k en el preamplificador. el PCB muestra que es una perilla de volumen y lo que no entiendo es porque el amplificador también tiene una perilla para controlar el volumen.
Gracias.....


----------



## leop4

bueno hace lo que quieras yo te digo para no gastar plata de más, viste que esos integrados estan caros y mas si son originales pero te digo la verdad mira en mi foto. ese es el pedazo mas grande que encontre de aluminio y calienta bastante para ser sincero demaciado, si pones la musica muy alta.,

PD: es un projecto de hace 2 años para mi bici y todavia lo sigo teniendo. para mas información
YouTube - projecto Extreme Sound 3


----------



## ac_dc

hola jdavidqal... cuando te refieres al "amplificador" estas hablando del circuito del tda 7377 verdad? en caso de ser asi ... el circuito del amplificador no tiene ningun control de volumen ya que este ya lo posee el pre amplificador
 saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

jdavidgal dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por sus respuestas y ya que melo piden voy a hacer más claro.
> La primera pregunta es ¿Donde debo conectar el vúmetro?  En el pcb muestra que debe ir a una línea de 12v y tierra (gnd) y en el foro me dice que debe ir a la entrada del amplificador o salida del pre (eso fue lo que no me quedo claro)
> Y la segunda es el funcionamiento del potenciometro log de 10k en el preamplificador. el PCB muestra que es una perilla de volumen y lo que no entiendo es porque el amplificador también tiene una perilla para controlar el volumen.
> Gracias.....



Hola jdavidgal, bueno, como ya te lo explico Ezavalla, el vúmetro se puede conectar perfectamente a la salida del amplificador. De hecho yo lo tengo así y si buscas algunas páginas más atrás, subí un PCB para abrir con PCBWizard donde así esta. Pasa que en su momento nadie fue claro, creo yo, en explicar cómo se conecta el vúmetro y por eso se armo la confusión.
Con respecto al potenciómetro en el amplificador… yo no lo vi… en todo caso es para cuando no tiene pre. Si usas el amplificador sin pre entonces es útil ponerle un control de volumen pero si tiene pre, los que se propucieron en este tema ya tienen control de volumen por lo que se hace innecesario agregar otro control de volumen a la entrada del amplificador aunque eso creo que ya se deduce por lógica…   
En fin, suerte con tu proyecto y aca estamos por cualquier otra duda que puedas tener.
Salu2


----------



## leop4

si les interesa subo un pequeno vumetro de 5 leds y antes que digan algo funciona perfectamente pueden verlo aqui

YouTube - Ampli 12+12W Terminado

YouTube - Ampli 12+12W


----------



## willywallaz

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> bueno hace lo que quieras yo te digo para no gastar plata de más, viste que esos integrados estan caros y mas si son originales pero te digo la verdad mira en mi foto. ese es el pedazo mas grande que encontre de aluminio y calienta bastante para ser sincero demaciado, si pones la musica muy alta.,
> 
> PD: es un projecto de hace 2 años para mi bici y todavia lo sigo teniendo. para mas información
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvvjXG-vZn0




pero con cuanto estas alimentando vos al amplificador? no te olvides que yo lo alimento con una fuente de PC que entrega 12V, para lo que yo veo me parece bastante exagerado ese disipador que le pusiste.esta bien que no le hace mal, obviamente pero lo veo como demasiado


----------



## santiago61

acabo de probar la placa que posteo mnicolau en el primer post sin pre...pero con el tda 7375 y truena igual o quizas un poco mas que con un tda7377..segun mi oido jeje.... yo ya habia armado una placa simple pero con un tda 7377....viendo las hojas de datos de ambos, el tda7375 entrega unos cuantos watts mas que su primo7377(con igual distorsion)....por eso paso la prueba...encima al tda7375 me lo vendieron a $5 pesos C/U ! (para mi se confundieron feeeeooo jeje) si si como escuchan asi que no desaproveche la oportunidad y me compre 3 mas jeje que lo voy a utilizar en un proyecto de un sistema 2.1 de elektor.


----------



## leop4

no sabes lo que estas diciendo willywallaz asi y todo ese disipador calienta como una pava jaja yo lo estoy alimentando con dos baterias de 4AH en paralelo que serian 8AH en total y el voltage son 17V


----------



## feer

100% recomendable esta muy buena y 0 ruido 
graceas


----------



## neutron

hola..una pregunta.. hay manera de que el 1524 aumente mas los graves?gracias


----------



## flaco_esteban

hola que tal... espero que anden bien ...
 estoy aquie para comentarles y sacarme la duda .... yo lei el datashett del tda 7377 dice que tambien cuenta con un compresor y un clip osea que marca cuando el amplificador esta al maximo y larga saturacion.... 
 yo queria saber si alguno sabe como va conectado .... porque en las pcbs que estan por aca no veo eso 



 desde ya muchas gracias a todos



 muy bueno el amplificador


----------



## willywallaz

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> no sabes lo que estas diciendo willywallaz asi y todo ese disipador calienta como una pava jaja yo lo estoy alimentando con dos baterias de 4AH en paralelo que serian 8AH en total y el voltage son 17V




Me parece que nos estamos confundiendo un poco, yo nunca te dije que con ese voltaje no valla a calentar y mucho, por eso aclare de un principio que lo usaba con 12V , por supuesto que con 17V va a calentar bien como vos dijiste como una pava ! obviamente que yo dentro de la cajita que lo puse y con esa disipacion no lo voy a alimentar con 17V porque ahi si que reventaria el pobrecito.
yo lo uso a diario bajo las condiciones que te mencione, te dije, cuando se me queme doy mi palabra y te aviso asi tenes derecho a insultarme un rato


----------



## Jhonny DC

neutron dijo:
			
		

> hola..una pregunta.. hay manera de que el 1524 aumente mas los graves?gracias



Hola Neutron, mira mi ingles es menos que básico pero creo que es a eso a lo que se refiere este circuito que está en el datasheet.
Estaba por experimentar con eso en este momento para incluirlas en las reformas que le estoy haciendo a mi versión del pre de Mnicolau.
Salu2


----------



## neutron

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> neutron dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola..una pregunta.. hay manera de que el 1524 aumente mas los graves?gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Neutron, mira mi ingles es menos que básico pero creo que es a eso a lo que se refiere este circuito que está en el datasheet.
> Estaba por experimentar con eso en este momento para incluirlas en las reformas que le estoy haciendo a mi versión del pre de Mnicolau.
> Salu2
Hacer clic para expandir...


hola, gracias por responder.. lo acabo de modificar...en el diseño original de mnicolau solo hay un capacitor que va de una patita a la otra..acabo de modificarlo como lo dice en la hoja de datos, el circuito que pasaste vos, y la verdad que cambia notablemente.. suenan mucho mejor y mas fuertes los graves!..

gracias!


----------



## Mazzini

hola: 

Aca les dejo el amplificador listo y funcionando lo tengo conectado al computador, ya que no encuentro el TDA 1524a asi que por el momento lo tengo asi, los parlantes que tengo son de 4 Ω, de 4-5 watts. Mi pregunta es si pueden que hayan parlantes de 4 Ω (es lo que recomineda mariano) pero de mas watts, encuentro que 4-5 watts es muy poco jajaja    espero ayuda

saludos[/img]


----------



## flaco_esteban

nadie tiene la respuesta ? es importante ya que lo quiero armar asi ...por favor si me pueden con testar se los agradeceria asi lo armo y subo fotos del amplificador completo


 abrasos para todos


----------



## leop4

jajaja de acuerdo willywallaz pero mira que si pasa algo me das toda la razon del mundo eeee jaja.


----------



## neutron

Mazzini dijo:
			
		

> hola:
> 
> Aca les dejo el amplificador listo y funcionando lo tengo conectado al computador, ya que no encuentro el TDA 1524a asi que por el momento lo tengo asi, los parlantes que tengo son de 4 Ω, de 4-5 watts. Mi pregunta es si pueden que hayan parlantes de 4 Ω (es lo que recomineda mariano) pero de mas watts, encuentro que 4-5 watts es muy poco jajaja    espero ayuda
> 
> saludos[/img]



hola, si, existen parlantes de toda la potencia que quieras, tamaño que quieras, e impedancia que quieras..

yo el amplificador lo estoy usando con unos parlantes de 4" - 4Ω - 10w... distorciona si lo uso a un volumen alto.. y hasta se pueden llegar a desconar los parlantes.. pero en cuanto pueda me compro unos woofer no muy grandes..

saludos..


----------



## flaco_esteban

mnicolau  tengo una duda en la hoja de datos de l tda 7377 dice que la patita 10 tiene otras funciones como por ejemplo te marca cuando el amplificador te marca saturacion eso mas o menos abes algo?

 te lo agradeceria ya que me interesa armar eso
 gracias de antemano


----------



## rodr0

flaco_esteban dijo:
			
		

> mnicolau  tengo una duda en la hoja de datos de l tda 7377 dice que la patita 10 tiene otras funciones como por ejemplo te marca cuando el amplificador te marca saturacion eso mas o menos abes algo?
> 
> te lo agradeceria ya que me interesa armar eso
> gracias de antemano




mira, por lo que vi en hojas de datos de amplificador similares (no lei, sino que vi) la pata 10 mediante un circuito lo podes meter parta hacer no se que con una PC sino me equivoco. seguro que puede tener tambien algo para un led. en la hoja de datos del tda7374 creo que aparece todo el circuito.


----------



## Mazzini

neutron dijo:
			
		

> Mazzini dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola:
> 
> Aca les dejo el amplificador listo y funcionando lo tengo conectado al computador, ya que no encuentro el TDA 1524a asi que por el momento lo tengo asi, los parlantes que tengo son de 4 Ω, de 4-5 watts. Mi pregunta es si pueden que hayan parlantes de 4 Ω (es lo que recomineda mariano) pero de mas watts, encuentro que 4-5 watts es muy poco jajaja    espero ayuda
> 
> saludos[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola, si, existen parlantes de toda la potencia que quieras, tamaño que quieras, e impedancia que quieras..
> 
> yo el amplificador lo estoy usando con unos parlantes de 4" - 4Ω - 10w... distorciona si lo uso a un volumen alto.. y hasta se pueden llegar a desconar los parlantes.. pero en cuanto pueda me compro unos woofer no muy grandes..
> 
> saludos..
Hacer clic para expandir...



gracias pero entonces, que tipo de parlantes me recomiendas, onda cuantas pulgadas o los combino con woofer, si es asi que tipo de woofer, no le pego mucho a los parlantes si alguien me ayuda seria de mucha ayuda 

saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Mazzini dijo:
			
		

> gracias pero entonces, que tipo de parlantes me recomiendas, onda cuantas pulgadas o los combino con woofer, si es asi que tipo de woofer, no le pego mucho a los parlantes si alguien me ayuda seria de mucha ayuda
> 
> saludos


Hola Mazzini.
En principio sería bueno que nos dijeras con cuanto lo estas alimentando porque varía notablemente la potencia dependiendo de la tención de alimentación y del tipo de fuente que estés usando.
Para unos 12V de alimentación andaría muy bien un parlante de 25W RMS/4ohm.
Pero para alimentarlo con 17V a 18V regulados te convendría un parlante de por lo menos 40W RMS/4ohm.
Si vas a usar parlantes de 8ohm te convendría usar de la mitad de la potencia respectivamente.
Por el tamaño… yo uso unos Jahro de 6” y andan muy bien. Pero eso no significa que no puedas usar de 8” o 10”. Si consigues de tan poca potencia, unos de 12” también andarían bien. Siempre respetando las potencias arriba mencionadas.
Poner un woofer en paralelo con un tweester tampoco es una mala idea. 
Un punto importante a la hora de buscar que tenga buenos grabes son las dimensiones de la caja acústica. Tenlo en cuenta.
En fin, espero haberte ayudado y cualquier cosa sigo aca.
Salu2


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola gente, consulta rapidita: tuve mucho ruido con este preamplificador (usando la potencia del post tambien); use cable mallado en la entrada y salida y en los potenciometros (tambien probe sin cable mallado en los mismos) y todavia tiene ruido... ¿que podria ser? El ruido es bastante notorio.

Un saludo,
Pablo

Edito: puse potenciometros lineales pero de 47k... supongo que sera lo mismo casi que 50k.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Pablo. Sinceramente no creo que haga diferencia lo de los potes.
Con respecto al ruido… algo de data acerca de donde lo montaste; características del gabinete no vendrían mal y si podes subir fotos donde se puedan apreciar bien los PCB; los componentes  y las conexiones seria aun mejor. Considera que cuanta mas data nos puedas proporcionar, mas fácil será ayudarte.
Salu2


----------



## pablovera2008

Bueno, primero lo monte en un equipo viejo al cual se le desmontaron todas las placas internas, ya que el mismo habia dejado de funcionar. El gabinete es de chapa, y tiene todas las masas a chasis, asi como cable tipo taller con masa a chasis tambien. Ahora mismo voy a subir fotos donde se puede apreciar el PCB, tambien probe el mismo preamplificador en otra potencia terminada (con el TDA7377) que tengo funcionando perfectamente, y hace el mismo ruido. Esta es la segunda placa que hago, use componentes nuevos, solamente cambie el capacitor de 56nF por de 68nF, pero me hace el mismo ruido que antes. ¿Podria ser el integrado? Ya que estoy usando el mismo integrado que use antes. Es un Philips y es TDA 1524 "A". Tal vez eso tenga algo que ver, tal vez no.

En cuanto encuentre la camara de fotos le saco.

Un detalle: estoy usando el layout y PCB que habian subido antes, ese que no tiene la modificacion con el regulador de tension. No se si sera de alguna importancia.

Un saludo y gracias,
Pablo

EDITO: Los capacitores no polarizados: ¿Ceramicos o poliester?
NUEVO EDIT: No responde a ningun comando (volumen, pan, graves y agudos), entra directamente la señal que le mando. Cambie el integrado y cuando lo volvi a encender me hizo lo mismo, pero se me ocurrio poner el dedo arriba del mismo y estaba muy caliente. Estimo que se quemo, ahora lo voy a revisar bien. En este post, los capacitores que van entre las patas 5-6  y 13-14 son de 47nF, y puse esos. Ahora en el datasheet, esos capacitores son de 56nF, que son los que habia en el diseño anterior en este post. Cualquier dato sera agradecido.


----------



## pablovera2008

Disculpen que reitere... pero se ve que nadie vio mi mensaje con el tema de la actualizacion del foro 

Si alguien tiene idea que puede ser lo del mensaje anterior... bienvenidas seran.

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## Jhonny DC

pablovera2008 dijo:


> Bueno, primero lo monte en un equipo viejo al cual se le desmontaron todas las placas internas, ya que el mismo habia dejado de funcionar. El gabinete es de chapa, y tiene todas las masas a chasis, asi como cable tipo taller con masa a chasis tambien. Ahora mismo voy a subir fotos donde se puede apreciar el PCB, tambien probe el mismo preamplificador en otra potencia terminada (con el TDA7377) que tengo funcionando perfectamente, y hace el mismo ruido. Esta es la segunda placa que hago, use componentes nuevos, solamente cambie el capacitor de 56nF por de 68nF, pero me hace el mismo ruido que antes. ¿Podria ser el integrado? Ya que estoy usando el mismo integrado que use antes. Es un Philips y es TDA 1524 "A". Tal vez eso tenga algo que ver, tal vez no.
> 
> En cuanto encuentre la camara de fotos le saco.
> 
> Un detalle: estoy usando el layout y PCB que habian subido antes, ese que no tiene la modificacion con el regulador de tension. No se si sera de alguna importancia.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias,
> Pablo
> 
> EDITO: Los capacitores no polarizados: ¿Ceramicos o poliester?
> NUEVO EDIT: No responde a ningun comando (volumen, pan, graves y agudos), entra directamente la señal que le mando. Cambie el integrado y cuando lo volvi a encender me hizo lo mismo, pero se me ocurrio poner el dedo arriba del mismo y estaba muy caliente. Estimo que se quemo, ahora lo voy a revisar bien. En este post, los capacitores que van entre las patas 5-6 y 13-14 son de 47nF, y puse esos. Ahora en el datasheet, esos capacitores son de 56nF, que son los que habia en el diseño anterior en este post. Cualquier dato sera agradecido.


 
Hola pablo. Bueno, creo que está claro que el amplificador anda bien y que el problema está en el pre pero para asegurarnos, digo, no habrás acoplado la entrada del TDA7377 con capacitores electrolíticos, verdad? Tienes que acoplarla con capacitores cerámicos o de poliéster de 470nF. Si le pones electrolíticos el TDA7377 hace ruido.
Volviendo al pre, asumiendo que no pusiste el integrado al revés y que tiene el regulador de voltaje correctamente conectado (digo suponiendo porque se complica dar un diagnostico sin ver ni una foto de lo que estamos diagnosticando) y que por supuesto todas las soldaduras están correctas y no se tocan ninguna pista que no se tengan que tocar ni hay ningún elemento extraño que pueda cortocircuitar nada (me ha pasado que se me ha quedado un hilo de acero de la virulana que uso para limpiar los PCB después de pasarlos por el acido, pegado con el flux y haciendo contacto entre 2 pistas y me volví loco durante 3 días buscando cual era el problema) bueno, yo revisaría todo otra vez porque hay algo que está mal y no es el TDA1524.
Como te dije, sin fotos no sé qué decirte que te fijes porque no es normal que el TDA1524 se caliente.
Espero tus fotos.
Salu2


----------



## pablovera2008

El TDA7377 no tiene absolutamente ningun problema, lo probe entrando con un discman y anda a la perfeccion.
El integrado esta bien colocado, revise las pistas 500 veces para ver que no se toquen (las revisare 501 veces igual).
Hoy subo fotos porque ya estoy del copete con esto

Gracias!

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## andres05

mnicolau, en el vumetro no ve el condensador que decis de 2,2 solo veo de 4,7 
podrias explicarme

mnicolau, amigo en el plano del vumetro no veo el condensador que dices es de 2,2 uf  solo veo de 4,7uf  por fa me podes explicar donde va el que dices


----------



## mnicolau

El condensador ahora es el de 4,7[uF] si querés que sea más agil la escala, bajás el valor a 2,2[uF].

Saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola amigos, gracias por la ayuda ante todo.

Aqui van las fotos de la placa lado componentes. Salieron lo mas definidas que pude, salian todas fuera de foco y esas mas o menos se ve bien.

Probe cambiando el capacitor de la pata 13-14 a 56nF (tenia un 47nF) y no soluciono nada. Coloque el LM7809 sobre la entrada de tension de la placa y tampoco modifico nada. Cualquier potenciometro que toco no hace ningun cambio en el audio, ademas de salir con ruido bastante notorio de fondo y calentar el chip. Sin embargo, si mido las patas 1 y 9 con el tester colocado en diodo me da lectura, asi como tambien con otras patas.

Cualquier dato sera bienvenido.

Links a las fotos en photobucket:

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj183/pablovera87/P1010341.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj183/pablovera87/P1010338.jpg

Gracias,
Pablo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pablo, qué pcb armaste? el primero de todos? por qué no armaste el nuevo? Así por arriba no encuentro errores, sólo cables de potenciómetros muy largos. Una foto de la parte del cobre no vendría mal...

Las R son del valor correcto? especialmente las de 4.7k...

Te hubiese convenido armar el nuevo, soldabas los potenciómetros directo en la placa y te ahorrabas dolores de cabezas... 

Saludos


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola mnicolau, primero gracias por responder. Segundo, si arme el primer pcb que habias colgado, porque ya tenia las filminas hechas. Los potenciometros los tuve que cablear por varias razones: 
1) los espacios de la placa son cortos entre pote y pote, y el lugar donde los voy a poner tiene los agujeros de los potes mas espaciados.
2) tengo que pner potes de los grandes, porque el frente del equipo es grueso y si pongo los chicos los ejes no llegan a agarrar las perillas (bien rebuscado el asunto).

Ahora mismo reviso las resistencias, aunque creo que estan bien, pero igual.

Si las resistencias estan bien, entonces arranco con el nuevo pcb y chau, solucionamos el problema. Seran unos mangos mas pero bue... Ahora cuelgo unas fotos del lado cobre, aunque ya de tanto soldar y desoldar para cambiar componentes y probar, se esta levantando el cobre, un garron.

Gracias.
Pablo


----------



## maxilin

una consulta si al circuito del 7377 + 1524 , le cambio el 7809 por uno 7812 , cambia en algo?


----------



## Jhonny DC

pablovera2008 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau, primero gracias por responder. Segundo, si arme el primer pcb que habias colgado, porque ya tenia las filminas hechas. Los potenciometros los tuve que cablear por varias razones





pablovera2008 dijo:


> 1) los espacios de la placa son cortos entre pote y pote, y el lugar donde los voy a poner tiene los agujeros de los potes mas espaciados.
> 2) tengo que pner potes de los grandes, porque el frente del equipo es grueso y si pongo los chicos los ejes no llegan a agarrar las perillas (bien rebuscado el asunto).
> 
> Ahora mismo reviso las resistencias, aunque creo que estan bien, pero igual.
> 
> Si las resistencias estan bien, entonces arranco con el nuevo pcb y chau, solucionamos el problema. Seran unos mangos mas pero bue... Ahora cuelgo unas fotos del lado cobre, aunque ya de tanto soldar y desoldar para cambiar componentes y probar, se esta levantando el cobre, un garron.
> 
> Gracias.
> Pablo


 
Como ya te dijo Mnicolau, te sugiero que armes el nuevo y con los potes, ni modo, que sean cableados pero trata de utilizar el cable lo más corto posible (te aconsejo que pongas el pre lo más cerca posible del lugar donde van los potes) para reducir al máximo las posibilidades de que se filtren ruidos.
Salu2


Hola maxilin, la verdad que no se si cambiara algo, no creo. Yo siempre lo use con 7812 y anda lo mas bien.
Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, respecto al regulador, hay que tener tener en cuenta que en la entrada deben haber 3[V] más de los qué regula (puse un 7809 para aquellos que alimentan con una fuente de PC), con esto aseguramos el correcto funcionamiento del regulador. De lo contrario, la salida será menor que la tensión del regulador y presentará mayor ripple.

Para usar un 7812 sería correcto que la tensión de alimentación del circuito completo sea de unos 15[V] por lo menos.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Pequeño detalle.  
Olvide mencionar que yo uso más de 15V para alimentar el circuito completo


----------



## Mazzini

amigos:

tengo una duda enorme. resulta que el otro dia estuve ocupando el amplificador en el pc, como es de costumbre y le di el maximo de volumen en una salida del amplificador tenia conectado un parlante de 8 ohm y 5 w y en la otra de 4 ohm y 5 w. el amplificador lo alimento con una fuente de poder de pc, resulta que me distorsionaba horrible por lo de poca potencia de los parlantes, la cosa que despues me decidi a ocuparlo solo con un reproductor de mp3 y una salida sonaba asquerosamente mal  ( la salida de 4ohm y 5 w) por lo que pense que el parlante se me habia quemado o desconado, u otra cosa, pero cambio de posicion los parlantes y resulto lo mismo en la salida que antes esatba el parlante de 4ohm 5 w, y despues probe las patas del integrado directamente con un parlante y resulto lo mismo, en conclusion una salido del amplificador suena bien y la otra malisimo, a a todo esto despues que le puse el amximo nivel de sonido del pc al amplificador empezo a salir olor a quemado x(, entonces lo apage y luego empezoa ocurrir todo lo antes relatado.

que puedo hacer?? se habra quemado una salida del integrado?? tendre que comprar uno nuevo??

PD: solo ocupo el amplificador sin el pre. saludos y gracias cualquier respuesta se agradece


----------



## flaco_esteban

rodr0 dijo:


> mira, por lo que vi en hojas de datos de amplificador similares (no lei, sino que vi) la pata 10 mediante un circuito lo podes meter parta hacer no se que con una PC sino me equivoco. seguro que puede tener tambien algo para un led. en la hoja de datos del tda7374 creo que aparece todo el circuito.



muchas gracias mnicolau en cuanto lo tenga y lo resuelva posteo


----------



## crazy220

mnicolau dijo:


> Dejo un vúmetro hecho con LM3915 q usé para un amplificador con TDA1562, funciona muy bien y puede ser usado para cualquier otro amplificador.
> 
> *EDIT 2: *dejo otro circuito, para la utilización de un transformador como alimentación. Como la corriente a la salida del transformador es alterna, hay que pasarla por un conversor de CA a CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *El capacitor de 100[uF] es en realidad de 100[nF] cerámico*
> 
> Saludos


 

Disculpa, el transformador es de 18V y 1A solamente???


----------



## mnicolau

Es sólo ilustrativa la imagen.. con ese transformador quemás el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## electromovimiento_2

leop4 dijo:


> haa no era otro diferente con un papel carbonico directamente a la placa mira: C.I.-> Cómo pasar un diseño de circuito impreso a una placa fácilmente Hardcore Modding pero como sabras lo hice con marcador y la verdad no huvo buenos resultados el marcador era indeleble pero no era antiacido jejeje.


che leop4 te recomiendo. y les recomiendo a todos que en vez de dibujar la plaqueta con fibron para meterla en el acido. la dibujen con liqui peiper (corrector) sobretodo cuando queda mal planchada o no se pega bien el toner..


----------



## Jhonny DC

Bueno Mnicolau y gente del foro, acá les dejo algunas de las primeras fotos de mi diseño mejorado (2.0). Todavía le faltan cosas como por ejemplo el transformador; el disipador; el display del vúmetro y el pre entre otras cosas pero lo estuve probando y hasta donde pude ver, anda muy bien.
El disipador que le puse es solo para probarlo pero no es el definitivo.
Pronto estaré subiendo el documento con los PCB y diagramas completos para abrirlos con PCBWizard para que puedan aprovecharlos o criticarlos. Por lo pronto les dejo las fotos para criticar
Salu2


----------



## rodrigo_electronica

amigos del foro yo ya he escrito anteriormente y queria saber si alguien me pasa un circuito o esquema de un filtro ya que lo tengo conectado en el auto al amplificador y al acelerar se escucha ruido (yo le digo turbo jaja) si a alguien le paso sabe de que hablo..
muchisimas gracias


----------



## santiago61

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Bueno Mnicolau y gente del foro...
> Pronto estaré subiendo el documento con los PCB y diagramas completos para abrirlos con PCBWizard para que puedan aprovecharlos o criticarlos. Por lo pronto les dejo las fotos para criticar


muy bueno jhony seria bueno que tambien incluyas aparte del VU el Pre con el tda1524...saludos

PD: a la espera de tu diseño en .PCB


----------



## Jhonny DC

El pre con el TDA1524A y el control para el cooler está en el otro PCB que va montado sobre este. Esta diseñado pero todavía no lo pase a PCB, en cuanto lo tenga armado y probado, le saco fotos y lo subo.

Esta foto es del diseño anterior pero la estructura básica es la misma. Al nuevo diseño le agregue algunos componentes pero el tamaño y forma de los PCB es la misma.







Salu2


----------



## santiago61

Jonny me parece que diseñaste algo pensado para este gabinete jeje yo tengo VU en ambos canales, pre(tda1524),obvio disipador y cooler jeje(la cual no lo conecto por que me tira un zumbido) pero cables por todos lados!!...pero Funciona muy bien, la ventaja es saber utilizar pcbwizard para meter todo esto en una o dos placas...que es lo que hiciste vos...si me animo cambio todo el interior por tu diseño si es que dan las medidas...al parecer si ;-).

PD: Hasta al altura de los potenciometros con respecto a la base parece que coinciden...jeje si queres te digo a donde venden este gabiente .

http://img377.imageshack.us/i/1002971.jpg/http://img83.imageshack.us/i/1002978.jpg/http://img377.imageshack.us/i/1002975.jpg/


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Santiago, la verdad que te quedo bastante bien! Felicitaciones!!
Lastima lo del zumbido.:-?
No veo ningún transformador, imagino que lo conectas en el auto.
Por lo de los gabinetes taria bueno saber donde conseguirlos. 
Por lo pronto tengo 2 fuentes AT más tiradas porque se quemaron y la verdad no me interesa de momento revisarlas. 
Por si no las viste, te dejo el link de donde deje las fotos del primer prototipo.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificador-vumetro-pcbs-11325/index74.html#post175735_

Y acá esta el video del mismo prototipo terminado.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcx1Z9iW3Zw 

Te cuento que en esa versión no tuve ningún tipo de ruidos raros, al menos nada que no pueda resolver. Y por eso diseñe esta nueva versión que espero que tampoco tenga problemas
Salu2


----------



## guilleblanchet

@mnicolau  con que tension trabajan los capacitores electroliticos?


----------



## santiago61

guilleblanchet tienes que utilizar capacitores electroliticos de 25V.

Al armar este circuito con el tda7377 me ha dado muchas satisfacciones en la pc como en el coche salvo por los ruidos jeje...ahora quiero armar una potencia en base al tda7377 pero para mi moto...solo la etapa de potencia del tda7377 y el pre estereo con control de volumen con el IC lm741, la cuestion es que quiero armarlo en una sola placa y meterlo en un gabiente de tal manera que sea lo mas compacto posible, es mas con base RCA estereo en el impreso y para la alimentacion tambien en el impreso la cantidad minima o nula de cables,quisiera saber si lo puedo realizar con el pcb wizard les aclaro que soy novato conozco le programa, modifique circuitos .pcb pero solo en dimensiones nada mas...sino es mucha molestia me podrian subir los archivos .pcb de la etapa de potencia del tda 7377 y del pre estereo con lm741? desde ya muchisimas Gracias.

Edit: estoy metiendome en el tema del diseño desde cero del circuito con el PCBwizard 3.5 Professional Edition, con el esquema del datasshet del tda7377,antes que nada actualice la galeria...con la ultima recopilacion posteada por minicolau,luego me puse a armar el esquematico y cuando lo quiero convertir a pcb (Tools>Convert>Design To .....) me sale un cartel de advertencia con la siguiente leyenda "_Unable to import unknow component "Multiwatt_15v.PACKAGE" la verdad no se que hacer probe con otras versiones probre con circuit wizard y tampoco..ese mismo cartel...a lo mejor no hay algo bien en la galeria...necesito su ayuda...
Adjunto el archivo .PCB para que lo vean ...saludos

PD: si alguien tiene el esquematico del pre estereo con lm741 con control de ganancia me seria de gran ayuda.Gracias


----------



## guilleblanchet

santiago61 gracias por el aporte y la información. en cuanto a tu pedido de los archivos pcb, deberas disculparme debido a que soy nuevo en el foro y no poseo todavia circuitos con las referencias que pides. muchas gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Santiago. El problema es que el programa no sabe a que convertir el símbolo del TDA7377. En este caso, además de cargar el símbolo esquemático también debes agregar el componente para PCB ya que el encapsulado “multiwatt 15” no se encuentra en las librerías del PCBWizard.
Una ves que hayas cargado el encapsulado Multiwatt 15 (se carga de la misma forma que el símbolo esquemático) tenes que indicarle al programa que debe convertir el símbolo del TDA7377 a encapsulado multiwatt 15. Esto en general lo hace automáticamente pero si no es así, una forma fácil de hacerlo es dándole click derecho sobre el símbolo del TDA7377 y seleccionando la opción de “Convert as” en el cuadro que te aparece solo tenes que seleccionar el encapsulado al que se va a convertir (si lo agregaste, en este caso debería aparecer “multiwatt 15” como predeterminado o si agregaste el de la librería que subí yo en el tema de Mnicolau “plantillas para PCBWizard, debería aparecerte como “Multiwatt 15 Vertical”) si no te aparece como predeterminado entonces solo tienes que seleccionarlo en la ventana que te aparece al abrir la opción de “conver as” luego solo lo aceptas y cuando conviertas el esquematico a PCB ya no tendrás problemas
Cualquier cosa acá te dejo el linck a donde deje mi librería con el TDA7377
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/index13.html#post182254_
Este post es posterior a la ultima recopilación que hiso Mnicolau asique es lógico que no estén incluidos los componentes de esta librería en la recopilación.
Con respecto al pre, no lo tengo pero yo (a gusto mío y no significa que sea mejor o peor hacerlo así) intentaría rediseñar el circuito con los mismos componentes pero cambiando los 2 LM741 por un solo TL082 que combina los 2 amplificador operacionales en un mismo encapsulado del tamaño de un LM741. Pero en fin, cada loco con su tema.
Espero que esto de algo te sirva y cualquier cosa sigo acá.
Salu2


----------



## slame

mnicolau dijo:


> Les comento q armé todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, conectado y aislando adecuadamente todo desaparecieron los ruidos, incluso conectado al jeep, no se filtra ningún ruido.
> El amplificador anda bárbaro, la potencia sobra, no se logra poner a máximo volumen porque se vuelve insoportable el sonido, demasiado fuerte y claro con buenos parlantes. Gracias al pre se logra un correcto control de los graves y agudos.
> Recién estoy empezando con el tema de los amplificador, y la verdad q este sorprende bastante por lo barato, sencillo y los muy buenos resultados obtenidos.
> 
> Los potes son lineales de 47 kohm, y con respecto a las masas de las señales, si, se conecta la masa de la señal de audio, con gnd de los circuitos.
> 
> Yo utilicé en el gabinete, 2 RCAs para chasis (en la entrada de audio) y mandé gnd de los 2 circuitos y el negativo de la alimentación al chasis, de esa forma evité q se filtren ruidos.
> 
> Saludos, armen y prueben...


  Hola amigo estoy queriendo aprender sobre este tema, decis que armaste todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, pero la fuente de alimentacion la armaste aparte o tambien entro?.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Slame, no entendí muy bien lo que estas preguntando pero si lo que quieres saber es si se puede armar todo el amplificador y la fuente dentro del gabinete de fuente AT/ATX te cuento que yo la arme así y con un poco de prolijidad no tienes ningún problema de ruidos de ningún tipo y eso contando con que incluso aproveche el cooler original de la fuente (los cooler suelen filtrar ruidos en las etapas de salida si no están bien colocados, y en ocasiones aunque estén bien colocados) y tampoco tuve problemas de ruido del cooler.
Cualquier cosa, más arriba deje los link de donde deje las fotos y el video por si quieres ver como quedo.
Salu2


----------



## slame

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
> Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* dejo una nueva versión de la placa con TDA1524 + TDA7377, con la siguiente modificación según datasheet: "DC Feedback with filter network for improved signal handling". Ya está probada, funciona muy bien y, al parecer, se aprovecha mejor el recorrido de los potenciómetros.
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> 
> *CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*


 hola amigo estuve viendo tu diseño y lo estoy por hacer, soy principiante en esto y tengo esta duda.Tu dices que es opcioanl el preamplificador.ok, yo lo quiero armar para conectarle un dvd, entonces si necesito el preamplificaror, ahora como hago con el control de volumen?, ¿ cual de los 2 utilizo el del pre o el del amplificador o bien como seria el agregado del pre en caso de necesitarlo? bueno espero que me haya hecho entender y tambien espero que despejes mi duda, desde ya te agradezco un monton.-


----------



## mnicolau

slame dijo:


> Hola amigo estoy queriendo aprender sobre este tema, decis que armaste todo en un gabinete de fuente atx, pero la fuente de alimentacion la armaste aparte o tambien entro?.



Hola slame, si lo vas a usar en el auto, no lleva fuente de alimentación ya que se alimenta directo de la batería del auto, por lo cual sobra espacio dentro de una ATX.  Jhonny DC pudo colocar todo inclusive transformador dentro del mismo gabinete, por cierto Jhonny, muy interesante tu PCB completo. 

Respecto a tu último post, si querés conectarlo a un DVD, vas a necesitar un pre. Ahora.. querés con o sin control de tonos? En el 1º post subí ambas posibilidades. Sin importar cual elijas, la conexión sería: DVD - Pre - Amplificador.
Al volumen lo controlás desde el pre y no hace falta colocarle un potenciómetro en la entrada al amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## pablozam

buenas gente, tengo un problema, arme todo ok sin problemas, pero no tengo sonido a la salida del tda7377, pero si conecto a la salida del pre, suena bajo. medi en la pata 3 y 13 y tengo 12v y en la pata 7 tengo 1,5v. los cap estan con los valores y bien conectados alguna idea que puede ser? gacias


----------



## mnicolau

pablozam dijo:


> buenas gente, tengo un problema, arme todo ok sin problemas, pero no tengo sonido a la salida del tda7377, pero si conecto a la salida del pre, suena bajo. medi en la pata 3 y 13 y tengo 12v y en la pata 7 tengo 1,5v. los cap estan con los valores y bien conectados alguna idea que puede ser? gacias



Hola, conectaste el puente en la bornera donde se coloca el interruptor de encendido y apagado?

Saludos


----------



## pablozam

si, coloque el puente.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Subí alguna foto del amplificador a ver si encontramos algún problema.. foto de ambos lados y que se vea bien.

Comentá cual placa armaste? qué preamplificador? qué parlantes estás usando? cómo lo estás alimentando? mientras más datos mejor...

Saludos


----------



## pablozam

el amplificador es con el TDA 7377 y el pre con TDA1524, el circuito es el que inicio el hilo. Los parlantes son 6'' de 60w 4ohms para auto. La alimentación es con una fuente AT de computadora. Probe con otro 7377 y siempre lo mismo. lo que noto es que el 1524 toma algo de temperatura, pero el 7377 siempre esta frio. medi las pistas arregle algunas con estaban cortadas y nada.





saludos y gracias por la ayuda



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité las fotos y dejé los thumbnails. Por favor, hacé lo mismo en el futuro y revisá esos dos links que te quedaron sueltos. Gracias.


----------



## rodr0

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola gente, respecto al regulador, hay que tener tener en cuenta que en la entrada deben haber 3[V] más de los qué regula (puse un 7809 para aquellos que alimentan con una fuente de PC), con esto aseguramos el correcto funcionamiento del regulador. De lo contrario, la salida será menor que la tensión del regulador y presentará mayor ripple.
> 
> Para usar un 7812 sería correcto que la tensión de alimentación del circuito completo sea de unos 15[V] por lo menos.
> 
> Saludos



hola tanto tiempo. vengo a molestar ^^ con cuanto se alimenta minimo el 1524? porque no se que onda en la fuente quye estoy usandfo pero no me manda mas de 8 V y no me funciona el control de tonos. salteando esta etapa, el resto del amplificador anda barbaro. si puenteo el el regulador, no habra ningun problema? 

en resumen: entre que tensiones se alimenta el 1524?



flaco_esteban dijo:


> muchas gracias mnicolau en cuanto lo tenga y lo resuelva posteo



nmo soy mnicolau -.-


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Rodr0, según el datasheet, el TDA1524A trabaja bien entre 7.5V y 16.5V.
Ahora, digo yo, porque no revisas tu mismo el datasheet  en lugar de perder tiempo esperando a que alguien te conteste algo tan simple??
Acá consulto yo los datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com 
Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Con 8 o 9 años en esto no eres tan principiante  , de todas formas no me refería a las soldaduras (esa foto la sacaste demasiado cerca y quedo muy borrosa, no se distinguen bien las soldaduras) sino al cableado y al “amurado” con cinta aisladora
> Como ya te dije, si funciona bien y no se ve entonces que problema hay?jajajajaja
> 
> Cambiando de tema, les comento que ya tuve oportunidad de probar el controlador del cooler y funciona muy bien. Encontré una mobo vieja para Pentium II y saque el termistor de ahí. Es un termistor de 10K/25°C en lugar del de 5K/25°C que pensaba usar pero no hubo problema. El cooler arranca al alcanzar unos 45° el disipador y alcanza su mayor velocidad alrededor de los 75°. A esta temperatura, el voltaje sobre el cooler es de unos 10V más o menos lo que trae un beneficio adicional  ya que encontré que el motor comienza a producir ruidos en la salida del amplificador cuando lo alimentan con 12V o más. Además, este controlador se compone de muy pocos componentes por lo que puede ser colocado en cualquier lugar y por lo menos a mi no m trajo aparejado ningún ruido en el pre a pesar de que lo coloque en la misma plaqueta.
> Como ya comente, el cooler como se lo puse yo no es por necesidad sino por precaución.  Total, ya estaba en el gabinete,  no tuve que comprarlo.
> Más abajo les dejo el diagrama para quien le interese. En mi caso use un BD135 para manejar la corriente del cooler porque es lo que tenia a mano pero calculo que un BC338 podría andar lo mas bien.
> Salu2


 
hola jhony dc 
consegui todo pero el termistor que consegui dice_: TTC 473, que si no me equivoco es de 4,7k o sea 5k. es lo unico que se consigue en esta ciudad de m...
me servira igual?
saludos


----------



## rodr0

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Hola Rodr0, según el datasheet, el TDA1524A trabaja bien entre 7.5V y 16.5V.
> Ahora, digo yo, porque no revisas tu mismo el datasheet  en lugar de perder tiempo esperando a que alguien te conteste algo tan simple??
> Acá consulto yo los datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com
> Salu2




me avive despues de escribir 


y termine puenteando el regulador y anda


----------



## Jhonny DC

voldemot dijo:


> hola jhony dc
> consegui todo pero el termistor que consegui dice_: TTC 473, que si no me equivoco es de 4,7k o sea 5k. es lo unico que se consigue en esta ciudad de m...
> me servira igual?
> saludos


 
Hola Voldemot. Que bueno, yo tampoco conseguía de 5K@25°C  pero creo que tenemos un problema porque según esto: http://www.meritekusa.com/productshow.php?ID=137&type=pdf es de 47000ohm (47K) que en realidad es mucho más que 5K.:-? Siendo que ya lo compraste lo único que se me ocurre es que pruebes cambiando la resistencia de 470 ohm por una de valor más grande tal como 4.7K o 5.6K. Eso debería compensar el valor del termistor para que arranque el cooler alrededor de los 35°C o 40°C.
Suerte!


----------



## German Volpe

hola muchas gracias, bue, voy a probar haciendo lo que decis, porque ayer arme el circuito y ni rastros de vida jajaj.
saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola capo, como estas?? me pegue un re ****..  jaja.. te hago una pregunta... si lo armo como esta aca en la imagen esta tengo que usar si o si una fuente de pc? o puedo hacerlo andar con una fuente de laboratorio?? saludos amigo, y perdon por molestar... y felicitaciones por la maravilla que armaste...


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Gabi, si lo armas tal cual esta esa placa no hace falta que sea una fuente de PC. Cualquier fuente que te entregue una tención de entre 12V y 18V (menos de 12V no porque si no no tiene margen el 7809 que alimenta al pre, para trabajar y más de 18V tampoco o vas a terminar con un sahumerio de 15 patas atornillado al disipador) y una corriente de al menos 4A o 5A. si tu fuente cumple esas condiciones, da lo mismo si es una fuente de PC; una batería de auto o una fuente simple con un transformador 4 diodos y un capacitor (2200uF o mas)
Cualquier duda, sigo acá.
Salu2


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Ahh buenisimo, era lo que pensaba entonces... y otra duda... cualtos vatios larga esta belleza?? saludos chicos...


----------



## santiago61

GabiOlavarria dijo:


> Ahh buenisimo, era lo que pensaba entonces... y otra duda... cualtos vatios larga esta belleza?? saludos chicos...



No es de mala onda, pero creo que una leida por el hilo no estaria de mas,te va a despejar de muchas dudas:-?.saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Gabi, la potencia depende de con cuanto lo alimentes. En el primer post, Mnicolau dejo una tabla sobre la potencia en relación a la tención de alimentación.
Salu2
[/SIZE] 
PD: coincido con Santiago.


----------



## bienbolivianoo

Hola que tal. aca estoy de nuevo con un problema que me tiene loco mal. resulta que el otro dia desconecte el amplificador de la pc para llevarlo al auto, donde no lo conecte al final porque el cable al encendedor no servia. cuando lo vuelvo a conectar en mi casa se quedo mudo, nunca arranco. osea. prende la luz el cooler todo pero en la salida de linea no hay sonido no hay nada. lo desarme, cambie la bornera por un jack hembra y nada, hoy lo desarme probe el cableado y nada,,, como puede ser uqe sin desarmar nada tocar nada sucedio esto?? no se me golpeo ni nada a alguien le paso? por donde me tengo qe fijar si puede venir el error? ayuda por favorr


----------



## chacarock

lo unico que se me ocurre, es que sin querer, conectaste mal en el auto o el encendedor esta conectado de otra maner o algo por el estilo, y quemaste el integrado, pero...

espero sepan guiarte mejor los demas, 
un abrazo


----------



## neutron

hola, una pregunta.. como trabaja la parte del valance el pre tda1524?.. o sea.. mi pregunta es si cuando el pote esta todo a un lado tira las dos señales que entran hacia una sola salida o si solo modifica el volumen de cada salida..? no se si me explico..
lo pregunto porque yo no uso ese pote, en la placa le puse dos resistencias iguales simulando un pote..

y otra consulta que esta casi fuera de este tema.. para un amplificador de guitarra.. que tipo de parlante se usa? un woofer? un parlante comun? un parlante mid-bass..? 

gracias..


----------



## Cacho

neutron dijo:


> y otra consulta que esta casi fuera de este tema.. para un amplificador de guitarra.. que tipo de parlante se usa? un woofer? un parlante comun? un parlante mid-bass..?



Se usa un parlante tipo "Search" o "Buscador", en castellano.
Ya se trató ese tema más de una vez.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

neutron dijo:


> hola, una pregunta.. como trabaja la parte del valance el pre tda1524?.. o sea.. mi pregunta es si cuando el pote esta todo a un lado tira las dos señales que entran hacia una sola salida o si solo modifica el volumen de cada salida..? no se si me explico.


 
Hola Neutron, el balance opera variando el volumen de cada canal, no mescla los canales. La solución que le diste es perfectamente valida




neutron dijo:


> … y otra consulta que esta casi fuera de este tema.. para un amplificador de guitarra.. que tipo de parlante se usa? un woofer? un parlante comun? un parlante mid-bass.?


 
Te recomiendo el que te menciono Cacho , ese anda bastante bien.
Salu2


----------



## neutron

pero solo pregunto el tipo de parlante.. no quiero modelo ni marca.. solo el tipo de parlante.. porque no se bien que rango de frecuencias tiene una guitarra electrica.. por eso..


----------



## German Volpe

hola a todos. me quiero cortar las plaquetas. quise hacer la pcb del vumetro y resulta que estaba al reves. calque la parte de adelante , la puse en acido y todo, y ahora me fijo y esta mal. servira si conecto los componentes pero invirtiendo la polaridad de las cosas?


----------



## tumary2

holas una pregunta  cuanto es el precio de los componentes ahora en el mercado  argentino porque los precios que salen son de hase ya 1 o 2 años atras
si algien los tiene por favos que los suba dale?

gracias de antemano y esta muy bueno el proyecto y el debate. saludos a todos


----------



## Jhonny DC

voldemot dijo:


> hola a todos. me quiero cortar las plaquetas. quise hacer la pcb del vumetro y resulta que estaba al reves. calque la parte de adelante , la puse en acido y todo, y ahora me fijo y esta mal. servira si conecto los componentes pero invirtiendo la polaridad de las cosas?


 

Hola Voldemot 
:-? Me parece que no va a funcionar eso de invertir las polaridades …
Trata de seguir el esquema y te darás cuenta que a lo sumo lo que tendrías que hacer es colocar el C.I. del lado de las pistas *como si fuera* un SMD. 
Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

a bueno. ya fue total es un pedacito de plaqueta, mejor la tiro y la hago de nuevo.
tumary. el precio en la plata (que sale todo re CARO) era, el integrado $9.50, plaqueta universal 5$, resistencias 1$, capacitores 4$, y masomenos eso.
saludos


----------



## santiago61

Que tal muchachos les cuento que diseñe otra version del amplificador con tda7377(*ojo aun no lo probe*), pero esta vez integrando el pre con el lm741 posteado en al primera pagina de este hilo...lo hize pensado para espacios reducidos principalmente para mi moto ,este amplificador funcionaria solo con control de volumen ya que basta y sobra segun mi parecer con la ecualizacion del reproductor mp3 o dispositivo movil, quiero que vean si hay algun error y si hay algo que mejorar, por favor haganmelo saber y si lo quieren modificar para dejarlo mas presentable estaria excelente, les hago saber que es la primera vez que trabajo con el programa Pcb Wizard me costo un monton jeje....les adjunto el archivo .PCB

PD: Gracias Mnicolau, por los consejos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Santiago, parecería estar todo correcto en la placa. Una sóla cosa, si separás más los capacitores electrolíticos que están debajo de ambos IC (podrías correr un poco los presets también), capás puedas colocar el potenciómetro en el medio, con lo cual reducirías como 1[cm] el tamaño del pcb.
Bien ahí ese primer PCB...

Saludos


----------



## Mazzini

tengo una duda cual seria mejor en cuanto a sonido y calidad para instalar en el automovil, el TDA1562Q o el tda7377 ?? , ya que ambos suenan bien con 12 v....saludos espero una respuesta


----------



## German Volpe

el 1562q de una


----------



## rodr0

Mazzini dijo:


> tengo una duda cual seria mejor en cuanto a sonido y calidad para instalar en el automovil, el TDA1562Q o el tda7377 ?? , ya que ambos suenan bien con 12 v....saludos espero una respuesta




precio del 7377: $15 (aprox. u$s 3,5 o 4) en la plata, argentina.
precio del 1562: $45 (aprox. u$s 11) en la plata, argentina.

mas bastantes componentes mas. 

para algo stereo, necesitas 1 TDA7377 O dos TDA1562.


----------



## mnicolau

Sinceramente me quedo con el 7377... hay que tener en cuenta que para aumentar el volumen al que escuchamos al doble, la potencia debe aumentar 10 veces, no el doble como sería lógico pensar. Así que entre los 20[W] del 7377 por canal y los 50[W] que se puedan conseguir con un 1562.. no hay demasiada diferencia realmente... Sin embargo sí hay bastante diferencia en el costo de armado de ambos, no sólo en el IC (el cual es mono en el caso del 1562 y bastante más caro, además de renegar con versiones truchas que son muy frecuentes) sino también en los capacitores y demás.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

rodr0 dijo:


> precio del 7377: $15 (aprox. u$s 3,5 o 4) en la plata, argentina.
> precio del 1562: $45 (aprox. u$s 11) en la plata, argentina.
> 
> mas bastantes componentes mas.
> 
> para algo stereo, necesitas 1 TDA7377 O dos TDA1562.


 
en la plata. willys 7 y 41, esta el 7377 9.50
el 1562 vale 30


----------



## ac_dc

Mazzini dijo:


> tengo una duda cual seria mejor en cuanto a sonido y calidad para instalar en el automovil, el TDA1562Q o el tda7377 ?? , ya que ambos suenan bien con 12 v....saludos espero una respuesta


 
mira, yo eh armado el amplificador del tda7377 y la verdad eh quedado estupefacto al notar la calidad de sonido y su potencia. Te recomendaria este amplificador ya que lo eh instalado en una camioneta y solo lo escucho a un 75% de su potencia ya que a maximo volumen es insoportable el terrible sonido. 

pd: me surge una duda sobre la distribucion de sonido en un auto, tal ves el sonido al estar mas esparcido te resulte que la potencia no te satisface. te recomendaria colocar los parlantes en las puertas para aprovechar los graves ,aunque si tienes espacio en la parte trasera de tus asientos puedes colocarlos ahi y aprovechar aun mas los graves ya que puedes usar como caja el espacio del baul.

saludos


----------



## saulsdr

Les dejo una pequeña muestra de un amplificador que acabo de armar, estudio ing en electronica y me interesaron estos circuitos por su simplicidad, asi que me arme mi amplificador 5.1 para la PC, por lo que inclui filtros de frecuencias activos y de ahi los amplificadorfico con TDA7377 el woffer en bridge obiamente. 

Nota: los valores de la imagen no son los del circuito

Tenia un problema con los capacitores pero ya lo resolvi, en la semana les mando toda la información para los que quieran armarlo


----------



## Jhonny DC

Se ve bastante bueno. Muchos puentes a mi opinión pero bien y espero la información.
Salu2


----------



## rodr0

voldemot dijo:


> en la plata. willys 7 y 41, esta el 7377 9.50
> el 1562 vale 30


 

gracias. se va a lka CSM univel y docevision ^^


----------



## saulsdr

Muy bien, ya arme el amplificador 5.1 que les habia mencionado y funciona de maravilla  asi que aqui les dejo el pcb(PCB wizard) en el .rar y la imagen de como se ve ya armado. (Con algunas modificaciones para quitar algunos puentes ;-)) 

La frecuencia de corte de los filtros esta en 250Hz aproximadamente tanto para altos como para el woffer. 

El amplificador no incluye volumen ya que fue diseñado para controlar el volumen desde la PC.
 El transformador es de 12.5Vrms a 2.5A

Como podran ver el Stand By de los TDA esta diseñado para conectarlo con un boton de control remoto ya que mi circuito queda dentro de la caja del woffer, si puedo despues les mando el circuito del control remoto que no sé donde quedo ops:.

Los conectores son plug stereo 3.5mm de entradas y RCA para las bocinas, les comento tambien que ese disipador es solo la mitad ya que este va unido a la tapa del woffer que es de aluminio para mejorar la disipacion termica.

Sea como sea, comentarios criticas y demas son aceptables.


----------



## chacarock

buenisimo, yo quiero, armar algo simple, canal dercho, izquierdo y el sub, ya veremos que pasa

saludos


----------



## German Volpe

saulsdr dijo:


> Muy bien, ya arme el amplificador 5.1 que les habia mencionado y funciona de maravilla  asi que aqui les dejo el pcb(PCB wizard) en el .rar y la imagen de como se ve ya armado. (Con algunas modificaciones para quitar algunos puentes ;-))
> 
> La frecuencia de corte de los filtros esta en 250Hz aproximadamente tanto para altos como para el woffer.
> 
> El amplificador no incluye volumen ya que fue diseñado para controlar el volumen desde la PC.
> El transformador es de 12.5Vrms a 2.5A
> 
> Como podran ver el Stand By de los TDA esta diseñado para conectarlo con un boton de control remoto ya que mi circuito queda dentro de la caja del woffer, si puedo despues les mando el circuito del control remoto que no sé donde quedo ops:.
> 
> Los conectores son plug stereo 3.5mm de entradas y RCA para las bocinas, les comento tambien que ese disipador es solo la mitad ya que este va unido a la tapa del woffer que es de aluminio para mejorar la disipacion termica.
> 
> Sea como sea, comentarios criticas y demas son aceptables.


 

Te quedo muy bueno, muy impecable todo. emmm me parece que te quedas corto de amperaje con el transformador.
saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Saulsdr, te quedo muy bueno ese PCB, muy prolijo. Te felicito.Ahora… creo que Voldemot tiene razón.:-? 2.5 amperes es demasiado poco para los 2 TDA7377 por más que uno trabaje completamente en modo simple. Calculo que necesitarías para todo eso como unos 7.5 Amperes cuando menos.Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente, acabo de armar el preamplificador con el 1524. suena muy bien con los grabes. pero el problema es que no funcionan los agudos. que podra ser?
ahora voy a revisar nuevamente el circuito.
saludos


----------



## rodr0

voldemot dijo:


> hola gente, acabo de armar el preamplificador con el 1524. suena muy bien con los grabes. pero el problema es que no funcionan los agudos. que podra ser?
> ahora voy a revisar nuevamente el circuito.
> saludos



me canse de renegar por el mismo problema. La única vez que me salió bien, fue en la 2da placa que arme. Primero lo había hecho en 2 partes separadas y la 2da en 1 y ahi me anduvo. Saludos.


----------



## German Volpe

uu que mal. bue ya fue lo usare asi. de ultima si faltan agudos le meto algunos motorola. debe ser el integrado que debe tener algun problema por dentro.
saludos


----------



## Mazzini

saulsdr dijo:


> Muy bien, ya arme el amplificador 5.1 que les habia mencionado y funciona de maravilla  asi que aqui les dejo el pcb(PCB wizard) en el .rar y la imagen de como se ve ya armado. (Con algunas modificaciones para quitar algunos puentes ;-))
> 
> La frecuencia de corte de los filtros esta en 250Hz aproximadamente tanto para altos como para el woffer.
> 
> El amplificador no incluye volumen ya que fue diseñado para controlar el volumen desde la PC.
> El transformador es de 12.5Vrms a 2.5A
> 
> Como podran ver el Stand By de los TDA esta diseñado para conectarlo con un boton de control remoto ya que mi circuito queda dentro de la caja del woffer, si puedo despues les mando el circuito del control remoto que no sé donde quedo ops:.
> 
> Los conectores son plug stereo 3.5mm de entradas y RCA para las bocinas, les comento tambien que ese disipador es solo la mitad ya que este va unido a la tapa del woffer que es de aluminio para mejorar la disipacion termica.
> 
> Sea como sea, comentarios criticas y demas son aceptables.




muy buen amplificador 5.1 pero podrias poner el lugar donde se colocan las conexiones onda el in de la señal y las salidas de los parlantes, a y otra cosa podrias poner la placa para imprimir en pdf o algun formato lo digo por las personas que no cuentan con el PCB Wizard para ver el rar que subiste, bueno eso espero que no sea mucha molestia, saludos y muy buen amplificador


----------



## German Volpe

hola. ayer revisando el preamplificador con el 1524, como todo estaba bien, se me dio por cambiar el potenciometro de lugar y el capacitor de 100nf, pero no hay caso. asi que queda descartado cualquier cosa que no sea el integrado. ya que estoy 100% seguro que el problema se encuentra dentro del chip.
saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Bueno primero los saludos a todos los del foros!!Este foro es lo mas!bueno les paso a contar por que despues de mucho tiempo he volvido a escribir en este post!resulta que de tanto ic tda7377 que que se me han quemado por inversion de alimentacion aunque en el data dice que supuestamente tiene esa proteccion pero me parece mentira o truchos los ic...he decidido armarme una placa,lo hice, puse un diodo en la alimentacion para la proteccion y para el volumen un potenciometro!!ahora resulta que lo conecto y se escucha muy despacio, no se por que motivo......le puse un potenciometro de 50k se que es mucho pero solo para probar y funciona alreves osea cuando esta al maximo no se escucha nada y pongo al minimo y apenas se escucha,y si hago un puente al potenciometro para conectarlo directo al audio de entrada y se escucha un poco mas fuerte!en fin suena como un amplificador de 2w y no uno de 30w!necesito que me den una ayuda!desconfio del ic!les dejo  la placa en wizard para que la puedan ver!saludos y espero no aburrirlos con este testamento!!jaja


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mauricio, estás usando una única entrada de audio para ambos canales, te hubiese convenido usar un potenciómetro estéreo y así mantener ambos canales separados, puede estar ahí tu problema, dependiendo de dónde estés tomando el audio.

Segundo, los 2 agujeros de arriba para tornillo están en contacto con la señal de audio, mientras que los 2 de abajo están en contacto con masa. Si colocas los 4 tornillos unidos al chasis, estás haciendo un corto entre señal y masa.

Tercero, qué diodo estás usando? Debe bancarse la corriente que consuma el amplificador y es una lástima colocarlo porque te resta algo de tensión de alimentación...

Tratá de corregir eso y te quedó un lindo pcb che..

Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

hola mnicolau! bueno mira los tornillos los puse asi porque van sobre una base plastica y por la estetica de la placa no le di mucha importancia!ahora el diodo le puse porque parece que son muy truchos los ic y los conectas alreves y queman a pesar de que en el data dice tener una proteccion!y lo ultimo el diodo que le puse es un 1n4007!por que ya me dolia el bolsillo!jeje!!saludos


----------



## LeOx

Buenas!! mnicolau tengo un par de preguntitas para hacerte, el amplificador lo termine y todo con el disipador de calor, los potes todo todo, segun el pcb que hiciste, en total masomenos todo me salio $90 y algo..
pero tengo unos problemas..
por suerte las pistas estan bien, porque los integrados no se me quemaron y los capacitores tampoco nada..
Pero cuando lo probe con un parlante de 10" x 8 ohmios no sale el sonido, sino empieza a hacer ruido de asi oscilacion..tipo metronomo, pero lento nose si me entendes, lo probe con otro parlante y tambien pasa lo mismo. Ah, al amplificador lo hice andar con un transformador regulable que rectifica y todo que yo ya tenia hecho, lo regule a 12 v. y de ahi alimente el amplificador, pero el transformador que hice yo es x 1amper, nose si tendra algo que ver. Osea el problema que tengo es ese, enchufo el parlante y por mas que le enchufes o no la entrada de sonido, siempre hace ese mismo ruido..como que oscila asi tipo dos veces por segundo, y me fijo en el tester a la vez y cuando hace ese ruido la tension baja de 12v a 10v me llama mucho la atensión, porque las pistas estan bien, sino algo se me hubiera quemado, sera algun componente? la fuente? que sera?.

Ademas hay cosas que vi en el pcb que en la foto que vos tenes no estan, me llama la atensión, en si, todo me llama la atensión jaja. Espero que me puedas alludar un poco, estoy realmente loco, y la verdad que me dolio mucho gastar esa plata para el amplificador y al final tiene un error y no se lo puedo solucionar..que c***da, espero tu respuesta ANSIOSO! JAJA porfa

GRACIAS.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Seguí al pie de la letras las normas de Jasper, porque no lo vas a ver dos veces en el canal público: Tiene la costumbre de mandar mensajes a Moderación.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola leox, tranquilo que ya va a salir andando, empezá subiendo una foto de ambos lados de la placa, que se vea correctamente así vemos algo que hayas pasado por alto y el tema de los componentes que no tenés en tu placa?

PD: cual pcb armaste?

Saludos


----------



## GABILON

Hola mnico, acabo de terminar todito y con gran desilusion no me anda, lo raro es que fui muy cuidadoso y en si la placa no reviste mayores dificultades, tan solo la polaridad de algun capacitor y la posicion del 1524, pero soy capaz de esos milagros, jaja. Te cuento que lo estoy alimentendo con una fuente de taller (sacada del foro, obvio) que me da 12,5v y hasta 5A si le abro el grifo, por las dudas lo tengo en un cuarto de recorrido, unos 1,5A de maxima, maso, el ic es phillips y el 7377 es ST, la unica diferencia si se quiere llamarla así es que el pote de volumen le puse uno con llave y esos 2 contactos van con cable a la bornera del switch, y la otra es que no soldé el led directamente, sino que puse un zócalo y lo mando con cables para que luego vaya al frente. El tema es que lo alimento desde la salida de auriculares de un minicomponente y no me anda nada de los controles del tda1524, el led se prende, y el sonido sale con muy poco volumen, pero no consigo controlarlo, solo obviamente prenderlo y apagarlo desde el volumen al accionar la llave incluida, una lastima porque le había puesto ganas, cambié el 1524 y el 7377 (toda una inversion de mi parte) pero ni así y la placa no creo porque está re-bonita. Vi en tus fotos que las resistencias de 33k me parece que las tenes de 27k, pero no creo que eso sea tan trágico como para que nada me ande, te posteo las fotos para ver si me das una mano que como siempre me van a dejar en deuda. un abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gabilon, tranquilo que ya va a funcionar... bien ahí por comentar todo con detalles y las fotos, así que vamos con el paso a paso con las cosas a revisar... El pcb está super prolijo así que lo descartamos, revisá lo siguiente:

1º Continuidad entre las soldaduras en toda la placa para descartar problemas donde no debería haberlos.

2º Las resistencias (que no alcanzo a verlas) que sean del valor correcto todas, no hay problema con el cambio 33k a 27k, habría problema por ejemplo si cambiás las de 220 por 2,2k o 22k, o la de 4.7k por 4,7, a eso me refiero.

3º Los potenciómetros, asegurate que regulen (medí la resistencia entre pines al variar el eje), principalmente el de volumen, nunca usé uno de esos, pero supongo que los 3 pines principales se mantienen. El balance tampoco funciona?

4º Ahora vamos fuera de la placa, el cable plug que estás usando para la señal de audio está bien armado no? probaste otro? no probaste tomar el audio de otro lado? (podés usar la notebook perfectamente). Qué parlantes estás usando?

5º Alimentá la placa y revisá que el regulador (7809) funcione, debés tener 9[V] a la salida alimentando el TDA1524.

Si está todo lo anterior OK, el amplificador debería estar funcionando, creo que no me olvido nada, me juego por el punto 4º, cable en mal estado o probar otra fuente de audio, tené en cuenta que en la salida de auriculares, el volumen va a estar controlado por el equipo de música, subilo de ahí también.

Comentá cómo te fue con la revisión...

Saludos, un abrazo


----------



## GABILON

Como siempre gracias por ser tan servicial, te comento, lo de describir todo lo aprendí de Uds. nada de mérito personal, con respecto al punto 1, eso fué lo primero que me imaginé y por ende revisé, aunque me tendría que matar si con esa plaquita había algo mal, pero yo soy capáz, ojo, jeje. Descartando eso, los valores resistivos estaban todos ok, incluso como verás, la revisión fué tal que me percaté del cambio en tu placa, en ese paso tambíen chequioé los capacitores y los mismos estaban todos correctos. Para el paso 3 me falta tiempo, dentro de un rato voy a mi tyallercito y te comento, sin embargo el pote de volumen, ni n inguno funciona, sería muy raro que estén todos fallados, igual aprovecho para comentarte, que el pote con llave es uno ordinario que se le acopla al eje una extensión que remata en una llave que se acciona girándola, seguramente la habrás visto en más de una radio viejita, igual es 0km. del punto 4 te comento que ese equipo lo usé para provar otro amplificador que le regalé a un amigo con un 1562 y no había dramas, tiene una alta salida y con respecto a los cables, los cambié como primera medida, es más, terminé usando uno con terminales RCA que los conecté a un jack cuadruple RCA para chasis que tenía suelto, y de allí lo mandaba por cables al amplificador, aquí tengo que reseñar que si no les coenct´`as bien las masas directamente no sale nada de sonido, los parlantes son los del mismo equipo minicomponente, un viejito phillips que se aguanta todas mis explosiones, jeje, y por último, el punto 5º, ahora en el taller me voy a fijar la tensión, pero me parece que el led se enciende desde los mismos 9v, por ende si se enciende de allí debería andar, igual no recuerdo el circuito, asi qeu estoy solo conjeturando en el aire. una abrazo nuevamente


----------



## mnicolau

De nada.. bueno si ninguno de los potes funciona, entonces la parte del TDA1524 no está funcionando directamente y el led está conectado a la alimentación +V, no al 7809 así que ahí tenés una posible falla para que revises. Si por error alimentaste al revés la placa, seguro se quemó el regulador, ojalá sea eso nomás...

Saludos


----------



## GABILON

Hooola, era el 7809. Recién largue todo y me fui al tallercito, y vi lo que me dices que el led se alimenta desde los 12v. El 7809 no me entregaba nada a la salida, no se, estará de huelga, como no tenía otro le puse un 7805 que tengo como 20 y salió andando muy bien, solo un par de ruidos por el tema del cablerío así nomás, pero muy decente, lo único que no me anda es el balance, pero puede ser por el tema de la alimentacion del 7805. muchísmias gracias.
Mirando restrospectivamente, la verdad es qeu me tendría que haber dado cuenta solito de este error, para la próxima prometo hacer una análisis mas conciensudo y sio no obtengo respuestas recién allí si postear. 
Una sola cosa mas y esto es para todos, las masas mejor unirlas se van la mayoría de los riudos que andan dando vueltas


----------



## mnicolau

Buenisimo, pero hacé una cosa... la tensión de alimentación mínima del 1524 es 7,5[V] si lo alimentás con menos podés meter ruido a la señal (y ojalá te corrija lo del balance también), así que, sacá el 7805 y hacé un puente directo entre ambos extremos de lo que sería el regulador y listo... alimentás al 1524 con +V directo. No hay ningún problema en hacer eso y así alimentás al IC como corresponde.

Saludos y a disfrutarlo


----------



## GABILON

ya estoy corriendo a hacerlo (estaba leyendo tui post que se me habíua quedado colgado) del tema de las fuentes switching, preparate¡¡¡ jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GABILON dijo:


> Hooola, era el 7809. Recién largue todo y me fui al tallercito, y vi lo que me dices que el led se alimenta desde los 12v. El 7809 no me entregaba nada a la salida, no se, estará de huelga



No se que demonios pasa con los 7809, pero ya llevo tres de ellos con muerte súbita y sin ninguna exigencia ni conexiones chuecas, ni nada. Parece que también vienen truchos, por que el ultimo que murió entregaba 8.1V en vacío  y con carga de 100mA y disipación de 1/2 watt se caía a 7.9V...completamente fuera de tolerancia...y así hasta que no dió mas nada...0v a la salida. Vuelta a la casa de electrónica a comprar otro, pero esta vez uno con el logo de National...y chau problemas...


----------



## GABILON

hola ezavalla, tanto tiempo¡¡,el mio era de ST, pero por lo visto lo de ST es por SIN TRANSISTORES jeje olgo por el estilo, te cuento que buscando el reemplazo en la cajita, tenía un 78 y algo mas que se ha borrado, ni el fabricante le quedó ¿Que oppinan, será trucho? jeje

Bueno mnico, te cuento que casi descono mis pobres baffles, genial, solo el tema del balance, pero me da que hjay algo de los cables dando vueltas, cuando lo monte todo prolijito te cuento, pero muy buen sonido, bastante diría yo, la sna quie viene sigo y muestro fotitos. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja viste... tira bastante lindo el bicho, me alegro salga andando. Respecto a los reguladores, es mucha la cantidad de gente ya que me ha consultado por problemas y resultaba ser el bendito 7809, una lástima realmente ya no se puede confiar ni en un simple regulador.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola amigos del foro, aca les dejo un video de mi amplificador terminado.. espero que les guste... un saludo a todos...P.D: tiene un muy buen rendimiento este amplificador...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PYY8Sbsi3Q

Saludos amigos...


----------



## German Volpe

hola a todos. alguien alguna ves probo esta potencia en el auto, y viendo la diferencia que hay en 12v(apagado) y 14.4v(prendido) en el sonido resultante?? es bastante la diferencia?

ya se que esta la tabla de potencia y voltaje, pero quiero saber con pruebas audibles de ustedes


----------



## rodr0

voldemot dijo:


> hola a todos. alguien alguna ves probo esta potencia en el auto, y viendo la diferencia que hay en 12v(apagado) y 14.4v(prendido) en el sonido resultante?? es bastante la diferencia?
> 
> ya se que esta la tabla de potencia y voltaje, pero quiero saber con pruebas audibles de ustedes




yo lo tengo en el auto de mami (prometo en el finde subir un video) y suena bastante bien, y algo se nota de mas la potencia, pero el tema es que los ruidos tapan un poco el sonido (es diesel ). ah, lo tengo en el baul y suelo sacar la tapa para escuchar, aunque se torna insoportable para los que estan en el asiento de atras.

saludos!



P.D.: gracias @voldemot por hacerme cambiar de casa. bastante mas barato al menos en componentes ahi en willys


----------



## yo_andres009

hola amigos tanto tiempo que no posteaba.. el otro dia estaba aburrido y decidi ver el consumo del amplificador con el 7377 y el 1524 de mnicolau... y descubri que casi al maximo de volumen sin saturar me consumia 1.5 A amproximadamente solamente.. asi que no se acerca a los 4A que que dicen jeje nos vemos amigos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Andrés, no lo habrás medido escuchando música no?

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

si lo medi con musica... vos decis que genere una señal con el generador d funciones y despues mida el consumo? o como?  saludos


----------



## Ferciela

hola a todos tengo una duda adonde yo vivo ya esta descontinuado el tda2415 para el pre queria saber cual puedo ocupar en vez de ese....
por favor queria saber lo mas rapido posible

lo siento es el tda TDA1524 por favor les voy a gradecer un monton

muchas gracias espero su repuesta


----------



## mnicolau

yo_andres009 dijo:


> si lo medi con musica... vos decis que genere una señal con el generador d funciones y despues mida el consumo? o como?  saludos



Se suele medir con una señal senoidal de 1[Khz], aumentás la amplitud de la señal hasta que a la salida veas que empieza a recortar la forma de onda, ahí tenés la potencia del ampli.

Ferciela, hasta donde sé no hay reemplazo para ese IC, podés usar un LM1036 pero no son compatibles, hay un post en el foro donde se encuentra el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## chapulin723

buenas , con que trafo se arma este amplificador ? es de fuente simple o fuente partida ?


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau dijo:


> Se suele medir con una señal senoidal de 1[Khz], aumentás la amplitud de la señal hasta que a la salida veas que empieza a recortar la forma de onda, ahí tenés la potencia del ampli.
> 
> Saludos


 
ahh listo la semana que viene en la escuela pruebo con la señal de 1Khz gracias mnicolau siempre salvandome  jaja de paso mido bien la potencia que esta entregando y les digo... el otro dia me pase una hora jugando con el generador de funciones unos parlantes y el ampli jaja con todos esos ruidos subsonicos y todo que hice no era raro si me aparecia un elefante en la ventana jajajaja saludos amigos


----------



## Jhonny DC

chapulin723 dijo:


> buenas , con que trafo se arma este amplificador ? es de fuente simple o fuente partida ?


Yo me pregunto… ¿cuesta tanto leer un poco el hilo antes de preguntar obviedades?
En la primera pág., en el primer post hay una pista y en el segundo post esta una idea para el vúmetro y *la placa de rectificación y filtrado de la fuente bajo el nombre de conversor de AC a DC*. Léelo y dame tú la respuesta a tu pregunta.
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

amigos necesito ayuda! me estoy volviendo loco... no se que le pasaba al amplificador que no le andaba una salida se escuchaba bajito como que estaba sin preamplificar... saque todo del gabinete revise la placa todo estaba en orden y me acorde y d paso que la habia desarmado le puse un led en paralelo con el que ya tiene... armo todo pruebo... y no anda ninguna de las salidas nada ni un ruidito ni nada no se que puede ser... gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Uh, bueno sacalo del gabinete para probarlo aparte, hacele las mediciones de siempre para ver que todo esté en orden, chequeá tensiones, cables y demás. Sino pasa nada andá pensando en cambiar el IC, tal vez descarga estática? IC trucho?

Saludos


----------



## chapulin723

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Yo me pregunto… ¿cuesta tanto leer un poco el hilo antes de preguntar obviedades?
> En la primera pág., en el primer post hay una pista y en el segundo post esta una idea para el vúmetro y *la placa de rectificación y filtrado de la fuente bajo el nombre de conversor de AC a DC*. Léelo y dame tú la respuesta a tu pregunta.
> Salu2


buenas , pido disculpas por preguntar cosas que para los que saben son obvias , no tanto como para los que son aficionados a la electronica como yo , por mas que lea si no entendes mucho no vas a entender y si entendes a medias o mal , se gasta plata al p**o en armar algo y que se queme . por eso pregunte algo tan obvio , pero tampoco estaria mal que con una simple respuesta de lleva una fuente de tantos volt como para tantos watts , estaria respondida una tonta pregunta . cuando uno sabe le molestan cuando le preguntan bo****ces , me pasa todo el tiempo en mi trabajo . pero nadie nace sabiendo . asi que de todas formas gracias igual por tomarte el tiempo de responder .


----------



## pachi2009

hola muy buenas, arme el ampi con el pre y todo funciona bien pero tengo un problema, yo lo hice para un 2.1 tiene dos satelites de 5" y un twester y un central de 8" , el tema es que cuando subo un poco el volumen paos la mitad o casi la mitad l pote y se me apaga, pero cuando le conecto dos baflesitos de 8" a 8 Ohm lo pongo al max y anda perfecto, no se apaga ni nada, y me tiene loco y nose cual sera el problema. espero me puedan ayudar gracias un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Cuando se te apaga, a qué lo estás conectando exactamente? cómo estás conectando los parlantes? qué impedancia suman? capás sea muy baja y se proteje...


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola amigos, les dejo un video de mi ampli terminado... saludos chicos...

P.D: muy bueno el amplificador, buen rendimiento..


		HTML:
	

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PYY8Sbsi3Q


----------



## alejandrow999

Este proyecto está muy bueno.Se ve muy sencillo y económico. ¿Hay disponible un esquema del circuito? Pasa que estoy pensando en aprovechar unos TDA2003 que tengo guardados.Por ultimo, ¿podria obtener una calidad de sonido similar, utilizando este circuito con dichos integrados?(Es una pregunta vaga, pero tal vez no tenga sentido andar pijoteando)


----------



## Jhonny DC

chapulin723 dijo:


> buenas , pido disculpas por preguntar cosas que para los que saben son obvias , no tanto como para los que son aficionados a la electronica como yo , por mas que lea si no entendes mucho no vas a entender y si entendes a medias o mal , se gasta plata al p





chapulin723 dijo:


> **o en armar algo y que se queme . por eso pregunte algo tan obvio , pero tampoco estaria mal que con una simple respuesta de lleva una fuente de tantos volt como para tantos watts , estaria respondida una tonta pregunta . cuando uno sabe le molestan cuando le preguntan bo****ces , me pasa todo el tiempo en mi trabajo . pero nadie nace sabiendo . asi que de todas formas gracias igual por tomarte el tiempo de responder .


 
Hola Chapulin, discúlpame pero no es para que te ofendas. Es simplemente que estás haciendo una pregunta que se contesto como 400 veces a lo largo de las 90 Pág. que lleva este tema. y que no solo se ah hablado del tipo de fuente sino que se ah hablado desde el tipo; voltaje y amperaje del trafo hasta los diodos de la fuente e incluso los capacitores usados como filtros y de la manera y utilidad de colocarle un regulador para estabilizar el voltaje y mejorar el rendimiento del amplificador. Pero en lugar de mandarte a leer todo el hilo como deberías para que despejes todas tus dudas que seguramente tienes como el principiante que eres quise darte una mano y mencionarte los 2 post más fáciles de encontrar y donde fácilmente, si usas un poquito de sentido común, podrías deducir que es *una fuente simple* (401 vez). Digo, como va a requerir de una fuente simétrica si esta puede ser remplazada perfectamente y sin hacer modificaciones de ningún tipo por una batería de auto?...
Obvio que nadie nace sabiendo pero para aprender no solo necesitas preguntar sino también leer y deducir. Deduciendo aprendes a pensar y de esa forma aprendes mas. Además, una de las reglas del foro es que acá no corre la ley del mínimo esfuerzo.
Te repito, no fue mi intención ofenderte, solo quería que te dieras cuenta por ti mismo.Salu2 [/SIZE] 
Gabi, te quedo lindo!


----------



## pachi2009

los parlantes (satelites) estan formado por un 5" de 4 Ohm y un twister de 2" de 8 ohm, y el central es de 8" a 8 Ohm, lo conecte a un MP3 y a un DVD y me pasa lo mismo,osea se me apaga, como dije antes a medio pote o un poquito menos anda si lo paso empieza a cortarse el sonido y se apaga, lo trabajo con una fuente de 18v a 2A .

los parlantes los tengo conectados en tres salidas osea 2 de 13w y una de 32w

como indica el datasheet


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno una de las causas puede ser la alimentación, estás con la tensión límite permitida. A la vez, si los satélites tienen el 5'' y el tweeter conectados en paralelo (casi seguro) tenés una impedancia de menos de 3[Ohm] ahí con lo cual ambas cosas pueden estar haciendo que el ampli se proteja. Tocaste el disipador cuando se apaga a ver si está muy caliente?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Le tención al límite para arriba y la corriente al límite para abajo. 2Amp. Para todo ese conjunto me parece medio poco.
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

mnicolau dijo:


> Uh, bueno sacalo del gabinete para probarlo aparte, hacele las mediciones de siempre para ver que todo esté en orden, chequeá tensiones, cables y demás. Sino pasa nada andá pensando en cambiar el IC, tal vez descarga estática? IC trucho?
> 
> Saludos


 
acabo de hacer las mediciones... el unico cable que me queda de revisar es el de la entrada de audio con las fichas plug que lo arme ayer... que odio que tengo... a los dos integrados le llegan el voltaje (16 al 7377 y 9 al 1524) primero voy a probar con un 1524 uqe mme van a prestar... si no anda voy a tner que cambiar el 7377... para colmo tengo la exposicion de la esc. en dos semanas u.u que bronca!!! gracias por la ayuda mariano


----------



## pachi2009

ah entonces voy a probar con otra fuente haber que pasa y lo de la impedancia tiene mucho que ver?? segun el datasheet trabaja hasta 2 Ohm por eso me parece raro con 3 Ohm se pueda autoprotejer el integrado


----------



## chapulin723

la verdad es que tenes razon y no me ofendi para nada , de verdad , siempre digo lo mismo en mi negocio ... LA GENTE NO LEE !!! y me enojo .. jaja y estoy haciendo lo mismo, pido disculpas pero es que me gusta tanto la electronica como hobby que quiero hacer de todo y me dejo llevar por la emocion y empiezo a leer y muchas veces como hay datos tecnicos que no cazo ni a palos salteo preguntas y respuestas . es tan emocionante para mi esta pagina que salto de un proyecto al otro todo el tiempo .... QUIERO HACER DE TODO !!! pero tenes mucha razon en todo lo que decis y por eso digo que no quiero pasar por irrespetuoso con mis comentarios . la verdad es que hasta ahora no habia encontrado un lugar donde la gente sea tan sincera y este dispuesta a ayudar de forma desinteresada , por eso aprecio tus sugerencias y si parecio que me ofendi no fue asi , gracias a vos y a todos los del foro .


----------



## mnicolau

Lo de la impedancia puede tener que ver al estar combinado con una muy alta tensión de alimentación, bajá un poco la tensión, probá con una fuente de PC si tenés a mano y ahí no deberías tener poblemas al conectar los satélites.

Hola chapulin, se entiende la emoción jaj, yo trato siempre de ir actualizando el primer post cosa de encontrar fácil la información más importante...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Disculpen la intromisión.Me gustaria obtener el esquema del circuito utilizado en este proyecto, pero no lo encontré en las primeras páginas. ¿Está disponible en el tema? De no ser asi, ¿Podria subirse? Disculpen la insistencia.Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## German Volpe

hola aca te dejo la hoja de datos del integrado. vas a poder encontrar todas las caracteristicas y los diagramas del integrado.
saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Ah, se usó el circuito "Double Bridge"(fig 2 ) de la hoja del 7377.Está bien.Gracias Voldemot. Me habia fijado , pero pensé que estaban usando un circuito diferente.Y el preamplificador, usa el circuito incluido en las hojas del TDA1524, ¿verdad?


----------



## pachi2009

bueno voy a probar haber que pasa, otra cosa como hago para bajar la tension? disculen la pregunta capas que es re facil  lo que pasa que soy principiante lo hago como hobby un saludo


----------



## Jhonny DC

Pachi, los 18V son en alterna del trafo?? o en continua después de los diodos y los capacitores??.
Si son en alterna a la salida del secundario entonces si es necesario bajar el voltaje pero si es en continua está bien.
En lo personal yo use un trafo de 18V@5A por lo que si tuve que bajar el voltaje y lo hice colocando un 7818 para regular el voltaje y a su salida un MJ15003 en colector común para amplificar el amperaje.
Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Ah, se usó el circuito "Double Bridge"(fig 2 ) de la hoja del 7377.Está bien.Gracias Voldemot. Me habia fijado , pero pensé que estaban usando un circuito diferente.Y el preamplificador, usa el circuito incluido en las hojas del TDA1524, ¿verdad?


 
si claro se usa el datashet del 1524 para el circuito. saludos


----------



## pachi2009

los 18v y 2A ya son en la salida rectificada, es un transfo sellado era de otro equipo y segun vi y estuve leyendo en el foro y el datasheet y por o que entendi es hasta 3,5A puede ser??

la alimentacion digo del tda esta hasta 3,5 o 4 A no??
si es asi puede ser que se me apague por falta de amperes? del transfo


----------



## Jhonny DC

Medi el voltaje de alimentación mientras el amplificador funciona y observa cuanto varia a medida que varias el volumen.
Si la fuente te da unos 18V a la salida y tu dices que entrega 2A es posible que a máxima potencia y al consumir cerca de 3A, el voltaje de la fuente baje por debajo del voltaje mínimo de alimentación del TDA7377 y por ese motivo se apaga.
Otra pregunta, ¿te da 18V con la fuente conectada o desconectada del amplificador? Es muy posible que el trafo sea de 12V@2A.
¿Lo probaste con un solo parlante de 8ohm haciendo funcionar un solo canal?
Fijate todo esto que te mencione y luego comenta todos los datos que puedas acerca de esto y seguimos hablando.
Salu2


----------



## alejandrow999

Gracias Vodemot


----------



## yo_andres009

hola les cuento que acabo de cambiar el 7377 a mi placa... y sigue sin funcionar... no se que podra ser pero las tensiones en los integrados y demas estan bien... emm por favor ayuda! no se quq podra ser...!!!!:enfadado::enfadado:

hoy voy a probar saltearme la parte del pre... en dond le conecto la señal para saltearme la parte del preamplificador? asi voy descartando componentes ajaja un abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Andrés, conectá la entrada de audio al capacitor de 470[nF], dicho capacitor debe quedar en serie con la señal, ahí probás el ampli directo.

Saludos


----------



## juliancjs

hola a todos...estoy necesitando ayuda con el ciruito completo de amplificador + pre que esta en  la 1° pagina, lo hice y no me funciono. lo probe con un generedor , una fuente de laboratorio y un osciloscopio.
no use parlantes, use unas resistencias de carga de 8 ohm. le inyecte una señal de 10mV y lo alimente con 12 V, y en el osciloscopio no veia nada a la salida del amplificador.
y viendo los circuitos y fotos de mnicolau de la 1° pagina tengo algunas dudas:
1. hay una diferencia entre el diseño rojo y la foto, el capacitor de 100 uF que esta entre el TDA1524 y el LM7809 veo que esta al reves, supongo que el correcto es el del diseño rojo pero quiero estar seguro de que no sea ese mi error.
2. el potenciometro que controla el volumen no tendria que ser logaritmico??

dejo fotos de mi placa
http://i37.tinypic.com/14spf85.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/1zf3th.jpg

espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## yo_andres009

bueno mariano te cuento que hice esas mediciones y amplifica... depsues probe poner señal en la entrada probe con el osciloscopio y con parlantes y hay señal pero cuando pruebo con audio no pasa nada... y otra cosa.. antes yo probe con señal y el osciloscopio y cuando movia cualquier pote sea el de volumen graves o agudos la señal variaba.. ahora los muevo y no pasa nada... pense en que puede estar quemado el 1524 pero probe con uno nuevo de un amigo y no es... asi que no se... capaz que se abrio alguno de los potes y esta jodiendo eso ya voy a ver jaja nos vemos


----------



## mnicolau

juliancjs dijo:


> 1. hay una diferencia entre el diseño rojo y la foto, el capacitor de 100 uF que esta entre el TDA1524 y el LM7809 veo que esta al reves, supongo que el correcto es el del diseño rojo pero quiero estar seguro de que no sea ese mi error.
> 2. el potenciometro que controla el volumen no tendria que ser logaritmico??



Hola julian, al capacitor de 100[uF] lo tenés bien colocado, va el terminal positivo al pin 2. En la placa que muestro en el 1º post también está conectado de esa forma, sólo que quedaba incómoda la pista y acomodé el pcb luego de armarlo.
El potenciómetro del volumen no es necesario que sea logarítmico.

Revisá porque tenés el problema en otro lado, revisá que tengas los 9[V] a la salida del regulador, no vayas a ser otra víctima de ellos...

Ya que tenés osciloscopio, revisá si tenés señal a la salida del TDA1524 (o es igual, entrada del TDA7377), así descartás dónde está el problema.

Andrés, pudiste encontrar el problema?

Saludos


----------



## yo_andres009

nono estoy igual que el ultimo post que hice... tengo señal y me amplifica bien pero con audio no me anda u.u y medi con el osciloscopio y cuando vario los potes la señal no varia (antes si)

hola gente.. alguien me puede pasar el datasheet del 7377 porque lo busque y esta pero no con la configuracion en puente como lo estamos usando gracias


----------



## Elcuervo17

Hola, mira, cometi el grave error de conectar positivo y negativo al reves, me confundi al verlo en el pcb, mi pregunta es la siguiente, lo mas probable es que cambiando el TDA7377 ya me funcione de vuelta, o tengo que cambiar todo lo que esta entre el tda y la entrada de tension? 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Holas!
Estoy probando este ampli con el TDA7377 por que quiero usarlo para reemplazar uno que armé hace tiempo con dos TDA2005 (uno de ellos comenzó a oscilar a 700 kHz y se escucha espantoso...y no hay nada que hacerle...oscila a lo tonto y no consigo ningún  TDA2005 que parezca medianamente decente y que no venga marcado como *TDA2005R*, que son mas falsos que tapón de arena).

Bueno, les escribo para avisarles que le he hecho un pequeño cambio en el valor de los capacitores de entrada. El problema con usar los 470nF del esquema es que forma un filtro pasa-altos con la impedancia de entrada, pero esta tiene un valor nominal de 15K en bridge (que es como está usado en el circuito de mariano) y un minimo de 10K. Con estos valores, el FPA tiene una fcia de corte de -3dB en 22Hz para el valor nominal y de 33Hz para el valor mínimo, *valores que son extremadamente altos para una buena respuesta en baja frecuencia en aplicaciones que no sean en autos*.

Cambiando los capacitores de 470nF por unos de 1uF bajamos esos valores a la mitad, y si usamos 2.2uF los bajamos a la cuarta parte. Yo le he puesto de 1uF por que eran esos los que tenía y la rsta en graves ha mejorado mucho. Si ustedes pueden poner 2.2uF, va a funcionar mejor todavía, así que es un cambio que les recomiendo y es muy barato hacerlo.

Les adjunto unas gráficas simuladas para que vean las diferencias que se obtienen al hacer los cambios, para resistencia de entrada nominal y mínima. La línea *verde* corresponde a Rin=10K y Cin=470nF, la *roja *es Rin=15K y Cin=470nF, la *azul *es Rin=10K y Cin=1uF y por ultimo, la línea *marrón *es Rin=15K y Cin=1uF. La mejora es evidente, y con 2.2uF será aún mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el dato ezavalla, es muy notoria la mejora en la respuesta, ya voy a subir archivos actualizados. Algún problema en usar electrolíticos no polarizados?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por el dato ezavalla, es muy notoria la mejora en la respuesta, ya voy a subir archivos actualizados.



De nada! Gracias a vos por el PCB!



mnicolau dijo:


> Algún problema en usar electrolíticos no polarizados?



No va a haber ningún problema con usar electrolíticos NP, pero yo usé dos de 1uF de poliester que tenía por ahí guardados.

Un aviso: Si vas a modificar el PCB, acercá lo mas posible (en longitud de pista) al capacitor de 47uF (SVR) al chip. Es una recomendación lógica que está en el datasheet, y en tu esquema tiene un track muy largo...aunque va a ser problemático acortarlo sin hacer grandes cambios...


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro, ya había modificado el PCB corrigiendo el capacitor de 47[uF], lo acerqué bastante a costa de un puente...
Gracias por los consejos ezavalla, lo tenía abandonado a este PCB así que le hice una actualización.. ni bien pueda actualizo el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Buenísimo!!!
Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Subo acá la 2.0 ya que no puedo editar el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

esta modificacion de los  capacitores de entrada los recomiendan tambien para el amplificador integrado?? (tda 7377 + tda1524)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se cuanto tiene el integrado a la entrada del TDA7377...
Pero si...es para cualquiera, aunque para saber si va a funcionar igual habría que ver el circuito del pre, sobre todo el FPA de entrada...

Mariano:
Te contesto el MP por acá por que tenés desactivados tus MP.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola Ezavalla, como te va? disculpá que te joda por acá, quería consultarte qué soft usaste para hacer las gráficas que mostraste del filtro pasa alto (en el tema del 7377).
> Saludos, gracias un abrazo.



Hola!
Usé un simulador electrónico que es excelente. Se llama SIMETRIX y te podés bajar una versión casi completa (solo le falta el SOA) en forma gratuita pero con limitaciones en el tamaño de los circuitos que podés simular, tamaño que yo nunca he alcanzado y eso que he probado esquemas con trasistores, CI analógicos y digitales...etc.
No es tan fácil de usar como la huevada esa del live-wire, pero podés sacar información mucho mas compleja casi sin esfuerzo.
Este es el sitio web de donde podés bajarlo: http://www.simetrix.co.uk/

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias ezavalla...

Jugando un poco con el soft me puse a revisar el tema de la respuesta en frecuencia del ampli integrado TDA7377 + TDA1524, les dejo la gráfica. La de color *verde* representa la gráfica de la situación actual, con el capacitor de 470[nF] en la entrada. La otra curva, en *marrón*, con el capacitor de 2.2[uF]. La curva pasa de un corte a 30[Hz] con -3[dB], a unos 15[Hz]. Por lo tanto el cambio es positivo. Qué decís ezavalla? Excelente el soft...

PD: lo hice tomando 15K como impedancia de entrada.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Viste que lindo soft?
Lo has hecho con la Rin mínima, no? Me llama la atención, por que debería ser mas baja la fcia de corte...del orden de la cuarta parte del otro o un poco mas. Según mis cálculos, debería darte cerca de 6Hz..mas o menos...

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Acá está la gráfica usando 10k y 15k. De derecha a izquierda:
470[nF] - 10[k]
470[nF] - 15[k]
2.2[uF] - 10[k]
2.2[uF] - 15[k]

Al circuito lo armé tomando desde la salida del pre, hasta la entrada del 7377. Pasa por un doble FPA ¿?.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Voy a tener que revisar el esquema y luego te contesto.
Saludos!


----------



## rodr0

mmm perdon si es muy obvia la pregunta, pero con capacitores de 4,7uF seria mejor la respuesta? gracias

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/220590/ _

ahi les deje unas fotos del ultimo reversionado mio

saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Al circuito lo armé tomando desde la salida del pre, hasta la entrada del 7377. Pasa por un doble FPA ¿?.



Estuve viendo el esquema del datasheet del TDA1524. Vos has puesto un capacitor de 4.7uF a la salida del TDA1524 con una resistencia de 4K7 a masa y eso ya es un FPA. Al poner el otro en cascada, la fcia de corte se te corre por la carga entre la dos etapas (si te fijás la pendiente de atenuación en tu gráfico, vas a ver que tiene 8dB/octava, pero si fuera un filtro de primer orden puro tendrías 6dB/oct y si fuera de segundo orden tendrías 12dB/oct). Fijate en el grafico adjunto donde la curva *roja *es la "normal" y la *verde *es la que tiene los dos filtros en cascada.

Yo dejaría el cap de 4.7uF y quitaría la resistencia de 4K7 y el cap de 2.2uF a la entrada del TDA7377. Con eso tendrías una fcia. de corte de 3Hz o menos, pero hay que probarlo para ver si no hace PLOP al encenderlo, por que si es así, hay que cambiar el de 4.7uF por 2.2uF. La resistencia de 4K7 no es necesaria, ya que es el valor mínimo de la impedancia de carga que requiere el 1524, pero no siginifica que tenga que estar ahí conectada.
Si tenés un PCB armado, probá estos cambios, que en teoría deberían ser suficientes para mejorar la rsta de baja fcia.

Saludos!



rodr0 dijo:


> mmm perdon si es muy obvia la pregunta, pero con capacitores de 4,7uF seria mejor la respuesta? gracias



rodr0:
Esperá un poco que estamos ajustando eso en la versión integrada ampli+pre. Sin embargo, siempre hay un límite para lo "bueno" que podés lograr. Con 2.2uF ya está muy bien, con 4.7uF vas a bajar la fcia de corte a la mitad que con 2.2uF, pero ya casi que no tiene caso hacerlo por que no vas a ganar tanto como con el cambio inicial. De todas maneras, si ya tenés puestos los cap de 4.7uF dejalos ahí y listo....


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro, gracias por revisarlo y por la info!
Recién el finde voy para mi ciudad y hago las pruebas, voy a hacer lo que decís de sacar la R de 4.7[k] y el cerámico de 470[nF] (valor original) y dejar el cap a la salida del TDA1524 formando el pasa altos. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Asegurate de sacar la R de 4K7 por que si nó, te va a saturar contra masa una salida del ampli y la otra contra Vcc.

Saludos!


----------



## rodr0

ezavalla dijo:


> Estuve viendo el esquema del datasheet del TDA1524. Vos has puesto un capacitor de 4.7uF a la salida del TDA1524 con una resistencia de 4K7 a masa y eso ya es un FPA. Al poner el otro en cascada, la fcia de corte se te corre por la carga entre la dos etapas (si te fijás la pendiente de atenuación en tu gráfico, vas a ver que tiene 8dB/octava, pero si fuera un filtro de primer orden puro tendrías 6dB/oct y si fuera de segundo orden tendrías 12dB/oct). Fijate en el grafico adjunto donde la curva *roja *es la "normal" y la *verde *es la que tiene los dos filtros en cascada.
> 
> Yo dejaría el cap de 4.7uF y quitaría la resistencia de 4K7 y el cap de 2.2uF a la entrada del TDA7377. Con eso tendrías una fcia. de corte de 3Hz o menos, pero hay que probarlo para ver si no hace PLOP al encenderlo, por que si es así, hay que cambiar el de 4.7uF por 2.2uF. La resistencia de 4K7 no es necesaria, ya que es el valor mínimo de la impedancia de carga que requiere el 1524, pero no siginifica que tenga que estar ahí conectada.
> Si tenés un PCB armado, probá estos cambios, que en teoría deberían ser suficientes para mejorar la rsta de baja fcia.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> 
> rodr0:
> Esperá un poco que estamos ajustando eso en la versión integrada ampli+pre. Sin embargo, siempre hay un límite para lo "bueno" que podés lograr. Con 2.2uF ya está muy bien, con 4.7uF vas a bajar la fcia de corte a la mitad que con 2.2uF, pero ya casi que no tiene caso hacerlo por que no vas a ganar tanto como con el cambio inicial. De todas maneras, si ya tenés puestos los cap de 4.7uF dejalos ahí y listo....



gracias por la respuesta. la duda me habia surgido porque estoy armando otro pero con un tda7374 de un stereo philips de esos que vienen de fabrica en los autos (en mi caso, gol 96 que tenia antes) y como no tenia capacitores de 470n, le mande en un canal un capacitor de 1uF y en el otro uno de 4,7uF y el capacitor de la entrada (el electrolitico) de 470 uF (pienso que no lo va a afectar nada porque la fuente ya esta regulada, corrijanme si estoy equivocado )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodr0 dijo:


> gracias por la respuesta. la duda me habia surgido porque estoy armando otro pero con un tda7374 de un stereo philips de esos que vienen de fabrica en los autos (en mi caso, gol 96 que tenia antes) y como no tenia capacitores de 470n, le mande en un canal un capacitor de 1uF y en el otro uno de 4,7uF



No hagás eso! Poné capacitores iguales de ambos lados, por que si no vas a escuchar el desbalance en bajas frecuencias.



rodr0 dijo:


> y el capacitor de la entrada (el electrolitico) de 470 uF (pienso que no lo va a afectar nada porque la fuente ya esta regulada, corrijanme si estoy equivocado )



Entiendo que te referís al capacitor de deacople de la fuente, no es así? Si estas hablando de ese, poco importa que la fuente esté regulada, ya que lo que hace ese capacitor es entregar los picos de corriente que necesita el ampli al reproducir música....y 470uF es medio chico. Ponele 1000uF o 2200uF como en el diseño de mariano y vas a estar seguro.

Por si te sirve de algo, el consumo del chip en reposo y sin señal aplicada es de 80ma, que se eleva a 125mA con máxima señal y las salidas "abiertas". Como verás, es un consumo bastante alto para un ampli de esta potencia, y ni te digo lo que chupa bajo carga de 4 o 2 ohms (claro que mis ensayo son en régimen permanente y en la realidad nunca trabajan de esa forma...pero es una medida del peor caso).


----------



## rodr0

mmm entonces: estaba pensando y si, ese ampli del que te estaba hablando que estoy armando, a idea es ponerle un tda1562 (alguna vez pasara) para mover graves. entonces... me conviene que sean mas chicos esos capacitores de los que hablamos. el filtro pasa bajo que voy a utilizar es uno que esta en el foro subido por fogonazo y tiene Fc a 100 Hz (creo?)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rodr0 dijo:


> entonces... me conviene que sean mas chicos esos capacitores de los que hablamos. el filtro pasa bajo que voy a utilizar es uno que esta en el foro subido por fogonazo y tiene Fc a 100 Hz (creo?)



Lo que te conviene es que sean iguales, no más chicos. Con 1uF o 2.2uF andas super bien. SI mañana vas a suar el ampli para los medios o medios-altos, eso lo arreglás con un filtro, no con los capacitores de entrada.


----------



## rodr0

gracias @ezavalla. si, la idea es ponerle unos capacitores en serie con el parlante que son los que estoy usando en el proyecto original.


----------



## Mazzini

un tremendo aporte ezavalla, ahora esperando como quedara el PBC de mariano para el TDA7773+TDA1524..saludos!!!


----------



## juliancjs

entonces si ahora hago solo el Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0 que hizo mnicolau, tal como esta en el pdf tendria que funcionar perfectamente??


----------



## Jhonny DC

Si lo haces bien tiene que funcionar sin ningún problema.


----------



## mnicolau

Ya están subidas en el 1º post las actualizaciones de los circuitos.

Gracias Cacho.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Ya están subidas en el 1º post las actualizaciones de los circuitos.



Buenísimo!
Mariano, te pido un favor: subí los esquemáticos finales en un PDF, para saber como quedó todo. La otra vez tuve que analizar el PCB para ver como estaba enlazada la salida del pre con la entrada del ampli , y por ahí es más fácil analizar algo cuando surja alguna pregunta.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Como no! Un tiempito y subo los esquemas, pero básicamente TDA7377 y 1524, esquemas copiados tal cual del datasheet, con el agregado del "signal handling improve", también previsto en el data. 
En el circuito integrado, para la conexión entre ambos eliminé uno de los filtros pasa altos, pero cambié el cap de 4.7[uF] por 2,2[uF] ya que sino hacía el típico "plop" al encender, tal como habías predicho eza...

Saludos!


----------



## Mazzini

tengo un problemon, he armado el tda7773+tda1524A y resulta que no me funciona el pote de agudo ni el de balanceo, tampoco se me escucha el canal derecho ha menos que suba todo el volumen del pre ahy recien comienza a escucharse, lo otro es que una pista se me quemo mientras lo estaba probando es la pista del switch al condensador de 1000(uf) , ojala me puedan ayudar. saludos probare cambiando el tda7773 haber que pasa, saludos y gracias espero ayuda


----------



## emilianodrago

Hola... La verdad, todavia no probe el circuito pero se ve muy fachero...  muy prolijito el laburo. Yo ando luchando ahora con un 1562Q que esta piola porque tiene salidas que te indican el overload y el modo en que esta laburando (basicamente, entre 18-30 y algo o hasta 70, lo cual me parece frutero), asique si anda voy a subir el circuito a un post asi el mundo sigue girando... Saludos


----------



## Mazzini

solucione el problema, quedo joya el circuito subo fotos mas tarde saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Qué bueno.. cual era el problema?

Emilianodrago, bienvenido al foro. Hay todo un tema hablando sobre el 1562, tenés varios pcbs y demás, funciona muy bien ese ampli.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

hola como va muy buenas sigo con problemas con el ampli probe con una fuente de pc y sigue cortando cuando subo el volumen empieza a cortar y se me apaga, y ahora comienza a distorcionar re feo, estoy desesperado ya (porque no es para mi me pagaron los materiales y se lo hice), nose que hacer voy a hacer de nuevo todo el pcb mas compacto como publicaron en la primera pag haber que pasa.
Medi la resistencia de los baflesitos que estan formados por uno 5" de 4 ohm y un twester de 2" de 8 ohm, le puse una bobina de divisor para los medios y un capacitor para el twester, todo eso en me da 5,3 ohm de impedancia cada baflecito, y el grande de 8" con la bobina del filtro me da 6,8 ohm.
Que puede ser que me produzca eso??


----------



## Jhonny DC

Sería bueno que pudieras subir fotos (que se vean bien, de ambos lado del PCB) para que podamos ayudarte mejor a revisar el ampli.
Otra cosa que también sería bueno es que nos muestres un diagrama de cómo hisiste para conectar los parlantes. Es decir, a que pata del 7377 conectaste cada terminal del parlante, tanto de los satélites como del central. Me parece que es ahí donde está tu problema debido a que mencionaste que sin el central funciona lo mas bien.
Te diría que nos puedas informar acerca de estas cosas que te mencione antes de que sigas haciendo pruebas porque si es lo que sospecho, es posible que estés a un paso de destruir el TDA7377.
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

hola amigos.. ya probaron el amplificador+ el pre con los cambios que han hecho no? que tal anda cambio mucho?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, está probado ya y anda muy bien...

Saludos


----------



## Mazzini

mnicolau dijo:


> Qué bueno.. cual era el problema?



estaba cortada la pista de las tierras del los potes de agudos y balance jejej, me di cuenta despues de postear jejej, por cierto en cuanto vaya a buscar el celular al servicio tecnico subo fotos jejej saludos. y por cierto es verdad que el sonido se torna insoportable al maximo volumen, que ampli no!! jajja


----------



## Pedro_arcade

muchisimas gracias a todos los que aportaron, con sus preguntas y respuestas en este post, la verdad, solo fui un aprendiz en silencio, pero mnicolau te llevaste la dorada, presente este amplificador como, proyecto terminal, con algunas adiciones mas. pero todo comenzo aqui..... gracias mnicolau sos un grande papa. cuidense

y perdon una pregunta mas, sera que puedo conectar dos salidas en paralelo para poder hacer mover un bajo de mas potencia??? o existe alguna limitacion en cuanto a los voltajes?


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro, me alegro te haya sido útil el circuito...

Podrías llegar a usar las salidas en paralelo con un woofer doble bobina. Pero no podés conectar ambas salidas en paralelo en una misma bobina.

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

Hola. Vomo andan? Estoy armando para un amigo el TDA7377 pero la version de 4 salidas en single ended (no BTL) y segun el datasheet, van 1 capacitor por salida. Son realmente necesarios? alguien los probo con y sin ellos? Gracias.


Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Mirá rodr0: Los capacitores de 2200uF a las salidas del TDA7377 son fundamentales si usás fuente simple, porque desacoplan la tensión dc entre salidas y masa (1/2 Vcc), que de no estar esos capacitores provocaría una importante corriente (también dc) que puede estropear el parlante y la circuitería.De otra manera, tendrías que usar una fuente partida.
Saludos.


----------



## rodr0

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Alejandro... igual imposible de solucionar, no funciona este ampli con fuente partida.

Otra consulta: estos son los capacitores de bootstraph (o algo asi)? sino lo son, para que sirven?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los amplificadores alimentados con fuente de simple polaridad, polarizan la salida a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación para conseguir excursión simétrica maxima de la señal de salida. Si no le ponés los capacitores  en serie a las salidas, le vas a meter entre 6 y 9 volts CC directo al parlante. Con los cap, solo pasa la alterna...

Y no...no son los de bootstrap, por que este chip no los usa.


----------



## luis1992

epale buenas soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa hacer este amplificador pero tengo una duda sobre que ácido o solvente debo usar para quitar el exceso de cobre restante despues de la impresión de la placa.??????? xfa... espero su respuesta y gracias de ante mano...


----------



## Fogonazo

luis1992 dijo:


> epale buenas soy nuevo en el foro y me interesa hacer este amplificador pero tengo una duda sobre que ácido o solvente debo usar para quitar el exceso de cobre restante ..........



*Cosas que NO hace “El Buscador del Foro”* 

*NO* muerde.
*NO* es toxico.
*NO* contamina.
*NO* afecta la capa de ozono.
*NO* contribuye al calentamiento global.
*NO* afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.
*NO* provoca fallos en placas experimentales.
*NO* provoca soldaduras "frias".
*NO* provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado
*NO* produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.
*NO* produce adicción.
*NO* posee efectos secundarios.
*NO* provoca impotencia sexual.
*NO* provoca falta de deseo sexual.
*NO* produce celulítis.
*NO* produce varices.
*NO* provoca nauseas o mareos.
*NO* produce dolor de cabeza.
*NO* produce la caida de cabello
*NO* provoca hipertensión.
*NO* hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.
*NO* forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta.

Lo pueden emplear mujeres embarazadas incluso en los primeros meses de gestación o
durante el período de lactancia.
Es totalmente natural y sin agregado de conservantes ni colorantes químicos.

Te garantizo con total seguridad que si empleas el buscador del foro no te ocurrirá nada,
salvo la gran posibilidad de encontrar lo que buscas por tus propios medios y sin estar preguntando.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 
2. Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc. 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos! 
*4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.* 
5. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/quimico-atacar-cobre-9425/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...in-otros-quimicos-hacer-ataque-quimico-21509/


----------



## Jhonny DC

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Cosas que NO hace “El Buscador del Foro” *


*NO muerde.*
*NO es toxico.*
*NO contamina.*
*NO afecta la capa de ozono.*
*NO contribuye al calentamiento global.*
*NO afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.*
*NO provoca fallos en placas experimentales.*
*NO provoca soldaduras "frias".*
*NO provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado*
*NO produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.*
*NO produce adicción. (Lamentablemente) *
*NO posee efectos secundarios.*
*NO provoca impotencia sexual.*
*NO provoca falta de deseo sexual.*
*NO produce celulítis.*
*NO produce varices.*
*NO provoca nauseas o mareos.*
*NO produce dolor de cabeza.*
*NO produce la caida de cabello*
*NO provoca hipertensión.*
*NO hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.*
*NO forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta...*


----------



## pachi2009

hola gente tengo un problema nuevo con el ampli, resulta que enciendo el ampli y empieza a calentar mucho y se me da por medir las salidas, una me marca 0 V y la otra 18 V se me quemo el tda???


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm hiciste algo como para que se pueda haber quemado? Cual circuito armaste? Revisá todo y subí una foto de ambos lados de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

que yo sepa no hice nada raro jaja, el tema es que yo habia hecho un 2.1 segun el circuito del datasheet osea que use dos salidas simples y dos en puente pero nose que pasaba que subia el volumen y se me apagaba, despues distorsionaba re feo asi que decidi hacer el circuito que estaba propuesto aca y voy a usar una salida para el sub y la otra para los dos satelites y voy a unir las entradas estereos con un par de resistencias para que me valla la señal de los R y L para los dos canales,
Pero como puse en una salida me da 18 v y en la otra 0 no probe con sonido ni nada solo lo encendi y hice esas mediciones ademas de que calienta demasiado en comparacion a cuando lo usaba que despues de un rato y volumen se calentaba no enseguida ocmo ahora

las fotos me salieron mas o menos


----------



## Chin

una consulta algun integrado para reemplazar el tda1574? porq no lo consigo por ningun lado, gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Pachi, si está bien el circuito probablemente se te haya dañado el 7377 en alguna de las pruebas anteriores. 

Chin, es TDA1524 y no, no existe reemplazo directo.

Saludos


----------



## luis1992

epale y tampoco hay remplazo para el tda7377??? alguna otra alternativa


----------



## mnicolau

Hay TDA7374 / 75 / 76 / 77 y capás alguno más, todos idénticos (o casi, hay que revisar el data de cada uno para asegurarse).


----------



## luis1992

ok muchas gracias otra pequeña duda todos tendran la misma potencia en cuanto al sonido del amplificador.... y gracias de ante mano


----------



## mnicolau

Si, todos iguales, cualquier cosa es mejor siempre revisar la hoja de datos de cada uno y sacarse todas las dudas.

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

hay tambien un tda 7379 que tiene un poco mas de potencia tenia uno de un equipo y quise comprar otro pero no lo consegui solo hay 7377


----------



## Jhonny DC

Ojo que el TDA7377 es el más barato de toda la seria. Y el 7379 es uno de los más difíciles de conseguir… al menos acá en Buenos Aires.
Salu2


----------



## yo_andres009

pachi2009 dijo:


> hola gente tengo un problema nuevo con el ampli, resulta que enciendo el ampli y empieza a calentar mucho y se me da por medir las salidas, una me marca 0 V y la otra 18 V se me quemo el tda???


 

Estas usando 18V para alimentar el 7377? el integrado se banca 18V tal vez se te paso un poco el voltaje ese y chau TDA que decis vos Mnicolau? nosvemos!


----------



## emilianodrago

Hola de vuelta! Al final me colgue y nunca respondi... Bueno, arme el circuito, y anda barrbaro! inclusive lo alimentaba con una fuente de 12v 14,4 VA, y todo estaba fresquito... aun con un volumen mas alto de lo que me parece "placentero"... Lo que quiero notar, y que si alguien ya lo probo, que me responda... 
1º el ajuste de agudos, no genera una variacion notable... y estoy probando con unos parlantes de muy buena calidad.
2º el volumen me parece muy "sensible" de ajustar, voy a probar con un pote logaritmico del mismo valor y despues les cuento...
3º me comentaron que colocando sendas R de 1k (o cualquier valor alto) entre las entradas y tierra, se amortigua ese sonido feo que sentimos cuando conectamos o desconectamos la entrada estando encendido el ampli... lo ha probado alguien esto?

Bueno, eso es todo... espero sus opiniones. saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

El tema de la tensión de alimentación : el pdf del TDA7377 indica una tensión operativa de 18V, pero tambien habla de una tensión de alimentación de 28V, asi que no creo que se haya quemado el ampli de pachi2009 (es una conjetura mia). Habría que ver con que tensión lo alimentó.
emilianodrago: nunca hice este circuito, pero como me gusta especular, emito algunas opiniones: 
2-creo que si usás un potenciómetro logaritmico, vas a registrar variaciones mas "lineales" de volumen (segun tengo entendido, la intensidad del sonido es un logaritmo de la potencia).
3-El tema de la resistencia: puede andar muy bien, pero sería interesante que su valor  sea mas elevado, para minimizar el pico de corriente de carga (este pico haría que el amplificador suene feo, no al conectar la entrada, sino al conectarlo a la alimentación). No lo probé, pero seguro va a amortiguar el sonido de conexión/desconexión.
1- (nunca usé ese preamplificador)


----------



## rododetodo

arme 4 veces el 1562 y se queman... cambie capacitores, revise como 15 veces los diagramas por toda la net.. y se siguen cortando.. ami no me sirvio, hice uno pasivo de 5 canales pero llegando hasta 16khz desde 63 y anda muy bien, con un pre TEA2025 que anda muuuyy bien, en realidad es para parlantes, pero para auriculares anda muuy bien, arme uno chiquitito para los auris del reproductor, ya que no tiraba mucho el mp4, y me rompe los timpanos, si me hago el guapo me quema los auris de Ipod.. jejej, y el ampli son 2 TDA7386 , para 8 parlantes obvio, los puse aca en el escritorio, deci que no tengo camara para pasarles fotos, despues les muestro, le puse 2 cajas con 4 parlantes de 4 pulgadas por lado y suena muuuyy fuerte, pruebenló ami me andubo muy bien


----------



## Cacho

Primero, las abrteviaturas de chat quedan muy feo en el foro y tratamos de evitarlas. Colaborá por favor.

Lo segundo: ¿Cuál es la relación de tu post con el tema? No la encuentro.

Saludos


----------



## curcumo08

Hola, Tengo problemas para conseguir el capacitor de 15nF podria colocar uno de 10nF en paralelo con uno de 4.7nF o simplemente colocar uno de 10nF.

Capacitores:
------------

4700uF / 25V x2
1000uF / 25V 
100uF / 25V 
47uF / 25V
10uF / 25V
2.2uF x6
220nF
100nF x6
47nF x2
15nF x2



Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, no es tan estricto ese valor, podés usar 10nF o 22nF en su lugar sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## curcumo08

Buenisimo, muchas gracias


----------



## leop4

podes ponerle de un valor no mayor a 33nF de hay para abajo lo que quieras


----------



## cristian3pje

Una pregunta sobre el vumetro.Soy un poco novato en eso pero lo que queria saber es si el vumetro ya es stereo y donde dice positivo de señal cual tendria que conectar ahi, de donde lo saco y de que colores podria utilisar los led o todos de un solo color gracias.


----------



## rodr0

1 vumetro = mono
2 vumetros = stereo

Leyendo un poco, nos damos cuenta que se conecta a la salida del amplificador. saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola cristian, como bien dice Rodr0, si lees un poco seguramente vas a despejar muchas dudas. No solo lo que estas preguntando ahora sino también muchas otras cosas que seguramente preguntaras luego.
El vúmetro que propone Mnicolau es muy sencillo y es mono por lo que tendrás que hacer 2 placas para estéreo. Por otra parte, si te animas, _acá posteé uno yo _que es estéreo y funciona muy bien y es más barato que hacer las 2 placas mono. Pero es un poco más complejo.
La señal para los vúmetros la sacas de la salida del TDA7377, como te indica Rodr0 y el color de los LED… el color que más te guste va perfecto así sean LED comunes o de alto brillo funcionan igual.
Salu2


----------



## pachi2009

al final no se me quemo seguro que tenia algo mal soldado comprobe todo y ahora funciona perfecto muchas gracias por la ayuda un saludo


----------



## cristian3pje

Disculpen pero no entendia bien muchachos ahora si, entonces quedaria en paralelo con los parlantes muchas gracias Jhonny DC y rodr0 por la ayuda


----------



## rodr0

exacto. igual, si haces la coneccion, te aviso, uno lo conectas a la salida del ampli y la masa de la entrada, a GND. sino, pum!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cristian3pje dijo:


> Disculpen pero no entendia bien muchachos ahora si, *entonces quedaria en paralelo con los parlantes*



NOOOO! Si lo ponés en paralelo con el parlante vas a quemar una de las salidas del puente. Hacé lo que te dice rodr0:



			
				rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> uno lo conectas a la salida del ampli y la masa de la entrada, a GND.


----------



## cristian3pje

Ahora si ya entendi perfectamente como va muchas gracias por la ayuda cuando lo termine de construir completo pongo unas fotos


----------



## luis1992

buenas amigo mnicolau disculpa pero me puedes dar la lista de componentes de nuevo por que en las paginas anteriores de este tema salen listas de componentes distintas y no se cual debo utilizar.... para el amplificador con el pre y el vumetro....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, la lista de materiales del 1524+7377 está en el .zip del primer post. La del vúmetro no la tengo, pero no te va a ser nada dificil levantarla a partir de la "vista de componentes", son muy pocos los que lleva.

Saludos


----------



## Fede2218

me acabo de leer todo el post y no entendi bien, el amplificador con el pre es de salida estereo o mono? porque en muchos lados se contradicen.

lo mas logico por ver los circuitos, es que es estereo, pero tiene un vumetro??? 
no lo arme todavia pero me parece que no va a funcionar.

fede


----------



## mnicolau

Fede2218 dijo:


> me acabo de leer todo el post y no entendi bien, el amplificador con el pre es de salida estereo o mono? porque en muchos lados se contradicen.
> 
> lo mas logico por ver los circuitos, es que es estereo, pero tiene un vumetro???
> no lo arme todavia pero me parece que no va a funcionar.
> 
> fede



 

Tiene 2 entradas y 2 salidas, es estéreo. El vúmetro se agrega aparte y es mono. Si querés estéreo, armás 2 vúmetros o el mutiplexado que comentaba JhonnyDC.

Quedate tranquilo que funciona y MUY bien.

Saludos


----------



## Fede2218

a ver si me explico mejor, yo lo armo asi tal cual esta explicado en el foro y no voy a tener problemas con la salida estereo?

es para el auto, no quiero gran cosa pero por lo que vi esta muy bueno, por eso que quiero sacarme todas las dudas.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Jajajaja, el vúmetro es el que es mono por lo que tenés que hacer 2 placas para que funcione con los 2 canales por separado. El TDA7377 se compone de 4 amplificadores en un mismo encapsulado y se utilizan en puente para hacer un amplificador estéreo que da entre 15W y 30W por salida (dependiendo del voltaje de alimentación) y el TDA1524A es un preamplificador estéreo que maneja grabes; agudos; balance y volumen con apenas 4 potes simples sin mesclar los canales. Esto último es posible porque los potes no manejan la señal directamente sino que controlan un voltaje de referencia que el C.I. usa para regular los correspondientes valores de los tonos; el balance y el volumen. Con respecto a que funcione… hay muchos que ya lo hicimos funcionar. Incluso hemos propuesto nuevas versiones del mismo amplificador para cubrir nuestras propias expectativas.
Lo que me parece es que no lo leíste a conciencia sino que de apurado lo leíste salteándote algunas partes.
Hace lo siguiente, menciona los post donde vos decís que se contradicen y yo o alguien más te los va a explicar.
Y por cierto, bienvenido al foro.
Salu2
[/SIZE] 
PD: como dice Mnicolau, yo también propuse un vúmetro multiplexado que es estéreo y anda muy bien.


----------



## Fede2218

jajaja.... tenes razon, lei apurado capazz fue eso lo que me confundio. por otra parte ya me quedo claro, tengo que armar 2 placas iguales, solo que me confundian porque tiene 2 entradas y 2 salidas, por ende es estereo y por otro el vumetro es mono.!!???!! eso me confundio.

gracias lo voy armar mañana ya que me quede sin placas.

gracias nuevamente y les comento cualquier inquietud

Fede


----------



## crazy220

Hola, Queria hacer una consulta, ya que arme el amplificador con el tda7377 y el control de tonos con el tda1524a. El amplificador suena demasiado bien, baja distorcion, muy buena potencia de salida y calienta poco. La verdad quede muy conforme, pero... tengo un problemita con el control de tonos, ya que el potenciometro del volumen funciona de 10, pero el balance bass y trebb no responden... ¿que podra ser? puede ser el 1524 defectuoso??? revise las soldaduras y todas estan bien, las corrobore con el tester y todo de 10...
Les agradeceria muchisimo su ayuda!!!

Muy buen Post!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola crazy, hubo varios problemas con 1524 defectuosos pero esa opción dejala para el último (aunque es raro que ninguno de los 3 controles funcione). Subí una foto de ambos lados de la placa (y que se vea bien!), a ver si encontramos algún problema.

Armaste ambos por separado?

Saludos


----------



## Illan

*EDITO 1:*

Hola a todos¡

*Información:*   :estudiando:
Bueno, quiero montar este ampli para conectar un subwoofer a un coche (12V).
Quiero conectarlo a la salida de subwoofer de un radiocd de coche.

*Consulta:* 
En el primer post hay 5 archivos adjuntos:

.  	Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0.zip 
. 	Conversor CA-CC.zip 
. 	Preamplificador con TDA1524 2.0.zip 
. 	Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip 
. 	Preamplificador Simple Estéreo 2.0.zip 

¿Qué es lo que necesitaría?
¿Para que es el conversor CA-CC? (osea, para convertir alterna en continua, no?, pero.. ¿lo necesito también?)
¿La salida del subwoofer de radiocd no va amplificada, no?
¿Necesito el preamplificador?
¿Qué diferencia hay entre los dos amplificadores que hay?¿Se necesitan los dos?


*Comentarios:* 
Bueno, espero no haber sido muy pesado, es mi primer contacto con el foro.
1000 graciass¡¡ :buenpost:


----------



## crazy220

Hola Mnicolau!!! gracias por responder, el diagrama que arme es el que viene todo junto, osea el amplificador con el control de tonos en la misma pcb, chequee bien las pistas las testee con el tester para ver si en algun punto no hay continuidad... pero nada... voy a subir las fotos cuando llego a casa, ya que estoy medio lejitos pero mañana lo subo. me suena raro que de sonido se escuche fuerte y claro, y que el control de volumen funcione normal, pero los otros 3 controles... nada... pensaba que puede ser el tda defectuoso... 

muchas gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola illan, bienvenido al foro, impecable la presentación de la consulta .

Si el sub es bobina simple, te quedaría mejor armar un amplificador con el TDA1562, es mono y tenés mayor potencia que el TDA7377. Hay un post completo hablando sobre ese integrado.

La necesidad o no de preamplificador va a depender de la salida de tu estéreo, hay algunos que permiten controlar la ganancia desde ahí, otros no. Yo suelo agregarle igual el preamplificador, para controlar la ganancia a gusto desde el amplificador. Podrías usar el pre que te adjunto.

Crazy, subí las fotos cuando puedas y las revisamos.

Saludos


----------



## Illan

Mnicolau, la verdad que aun no tengo el subwoofer, tengo pensado realizar la parte electronica que es mas barata y si funciona aceptablemente comprar un subwoofer y hacerle un cajón, por tanto no se si es de bobina simple.

También habia estado viendo el amplificador con TDA1562 que me aconsejas, pero leí estos inconvenientes:

-Consume mucho (de 8 a 10 amperios) 
-La potencia real de los graves es de 22 watios aproximadamente. Asique *si **QU**ieres graves solo vas a disponer de 22 watt*.
-El disipador debe disipar bien por*QU*e calienta que da gusto.
-Si no le suministras los amperios *QU*e come, te suenan unos ruidos como de *picoteo (chispeo) en los graves*.

Pero bueno, también pone que es sencillo, asique como estos son mis primeros pasos, empezaré por ese.


Una duda más:

He relizado placas pintando con rotulador y atacando con ácido, pero no se como pasar estos esquemas al cobre, pensé en una insoladora, pero parece que están al revés los circuitos. 
¿Cómo llevo estos esquemas al cobre?


Empiezo a armar el pre que me has puesto.


Gracias¡¡


----------



## mnicolau

No, no son correctos esos datos, si te fijás la nota de aplicación del 1º post, figura 10 - página 21, vas a ver la gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia y la potencia es mayor a 50[W] a partir de los 30[Hz] (con el agregado de los capacitores extra en las lift supply y con 14.4[V] de alimentación). El consumo no llega a 8[A], igualmente lo vas a usar en el auto, con lo cual no va a ser un problema ese, la batería los suministra sin problemas. Seguí las consultas sobre ese ampli en el post correspondiente así no se va de tema.

Para pasar los pcbs, usá el método de la plancha, es el más simple, rápido y barato de realizar. Buscá en el foro que está super comentado ya.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

buenas a todos...

No puedo creer como fue progresando cada día sin cortarse este thread!!!!! Es increíble... Tantos comentarios y páginas?!!

Será que la gente prefiere simplificarse y hacer amplificadores con IC's? Es mucho más fácil obviamente que con transistores...

Me voy a armar un 7377. Ya está, solo para sacarme las ganas...
Felicitaciones Mariano, increíble lo tuyo.

Saludos a todos!

Me olvidaba Mariano.



> Para pasar los pcbs, usá el método de la plancha, es el más simple, rápido y barato de realizar. Buscá en el foro que está super comentado ya.



NO HAY CASO.

No me sale ningún PCB bien con este método!! (con ningún metodo!)En qué le estoy errando?? Uso:

Papel fotográfico, alta resolución.
Fotocopiadora láser (obviamente con tonner)
Placa virgen. La limpio con "virulana" hasta que queda brillante y luego con alcohol o quitaesmalte "cutex" (de mi hermana, jaja)

Pego bien la fotocopia a la placa, paso la plancha. Inmediatamente al agua fría. La dejo unos 15 a 20 minutos. Y cuando la saco...:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado: Se me despega el tonner de la placa!!!

Ya no sé que más hacer. Ya probé diferentes maneras pero no hay caso. No me llevo con los PCB's. Quisiera que expliques bien como hacés vos Mariano, te envidio sanamente tus placas, son una maravilla!! Sos extremadamente prolijo y eso me encanta.

Ayuda por favor...
No quiero cansar a nadie, si están cansados ya de explicar esto, disculpas. Es que me vuelve loco no poder hacer mis placas como todo el mundo las hace.

saludos a todos!
Este foro es increíble... Mi segunda casa.

Tavo10.


----------



## mnicolau

La ventaja que tiene es que es un excelente amplificador como para arrancar en el tema del audio. Es simple, barato, confiable y al escucharlo por primera uno queda asombrado, ni hablar si es el primer amplificador armado, como fue mi caso. De hecho es el amplificador que uso siempre (la placa que se muestra en el 1º post) en el "taller", todavía lo sigo disfrutando.

Vamos con el método para hacer los pcbs. Primero que nada el papel... fotográfico , es muy caro y nunca me dió buenos resultados. Estuve usando bastante tiempo el papel ilustración (muy barato y apenas satinado) con excelentes resultados. Limpio la placa con virulana y luego detergente. Coloco la impresión láser, entre 5 y 10 minutos de plancha al máximo. Termino y lo tiro al agua fría por lo menos 20 minutos y a despegar el papel sin ninguna delicadeza, el toner se adhería firmemente. Estuve usando algún tiempo papel de revistas también, las que vienen satinadas y no son tan finas, mismo método e iguales resultados que con el ilustración. 

Usé esos papeles hasta hace un tiempo atrás, cuando cacho comentó lo del papel siliconado, ahora estoy usando ese, es lo mejorcito que hay. Después de la plancha, dejar enfriar en el ambiente nomás (sin tirar al agua) y luego despegar el papel. La gran ventaja que tiene es que se despega completo, sin dejar rastros de papel, queda el pcb perfecto para tirar al cloruro.

Ah y por las dudas, probá sacar las copias en otra fotocopiadora.

Saludos, espero te sirva.


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias por el comentario, Mariano.



> cuando cacho comentó lo del papel siliconado, ahora estoy usando ese, es lo mejorcito que hay...



A mi me gusta que las cosas me queden muy prolijas y perfectas. Por eso me interesó este último... No sé como se llama oficialmente, si es así no mas "papel siliconado" o como?

Bueno, en realidad no sé si lo que yo usé era papel fotográfico o que se yó, se notaba a la legua la diferencia en la textura; mucho más fino y menos rugoso que el común. Pero aún así tampoco.



> ...y a despegar el papel sin ninguna delicadeza, el toner se adhería firmemente.



Y ahí si que me quedé sorprendido! *¿Sin ninguna delicadeza?*

Yo apenas lo tocaba ya se salía el tonner!! y encima no me quedaban todas las pistas. El ultimo que hice para probar fue TU amplificador con TDA2030A y ese lo tuve que terminar con Marcador Edding 3000 indeleble porque de ninguna manera pude pegar el tonner. Y eso que hice 8 copias.

Me dejaste perplejo con tu explicación. Voy a tener que seguir intentando no mas...


> La gran ventaja que tiene es que se despega completo, sin dejar rastros de papel, queda el pcb perfecto para tirar al cloruro.



Y eso me gustaría más. Sin hacer mugre. Lo menos posible.
El cloruro que tengo es bastante viejo (como 18 años tiene...) y es re fuerte, apenas dejo la placa, a los 3 o 4 minutos ya se hizo. Y si la dejo más tiempo se me borra todo y no queda ni un pixel de cobre .




> La ventaja que tiene es que es un excelente amplificador como para arrancar en el tema del audio. Es simple, barato, confiable y al escucharlo por primera uno queda asombrado, ni hablar si es el primer amplificador armado, como fue mi caso.



Yo todavía no armé ninguno grande por el mismo motivo. No puedo hacer nunca las PCB's. Pero ya me diste fuerza de vuelta Mariano, voy a probar nuevamente y voy a hacer éste.

Muchas gracias por todo, sos mi guía, jeje
Me encantan tus diseños, dominás muy bien el PCB Wizard. Exelentes PCB's hacés .

Saludos! y gracias!!
Tavo10


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...



> A mi me gusta que las cosas me queden muy prolijas y perfectas. Por eso me interesó este último... No sé como se llama oficialmente, si es así no mas "papel siliconado" o como?



Cacho comentó que consigue las hojas de papel siliconado, se llaman así. Acá en mi ciudad eso no existe.. así que lo que hago es comprar "contac" (es similar a los vinilos autoadhesivos que usan para los ploteados, pero de menor calidad y más barato) y corto hojas de tamaño A4, terminan costando 0.35$ cada una. A la hora de imprimir PCB, tiro el contac y uso el papel siliconado que tienen detrás, protegiendo el pegamento .



> Y ahí si que me quedé sorprendido! ¿Sin ninguna delicadeza?
> 
> Yo apenas lo tocaba ya se salía el tonner!!



Puff me pasó un par de veces que me dí cuenta de errores en el pcb, luego de tenerlo transferido :enfadado: y me costaba bastante sacar las pistas incluso con virulana. También por eso lo que te decía de probar otra fotocopiadora, es raro que se salga tan fácil el tonner.



> Me dejaste perplejo con tu explicación. Voy a tener que seguir intentando no mas...



Sí.. es la única forma, agarrando práctica salen de 10.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

che Mariano, exelente idea la del contac. Eso si que lo consigo fácil y barato. Voy a intentar. Muchas gracias por la bola, que andes bien eh, 

saludos!
PD: que edad tenés? no quiero arriesgar... pero creo que intuyo cerca... jej


----------



## rodr0

tavo, a ver si te sirve: el papel que yo uso es de gramaje 95 o 115. cualquiera de los dos anda bien y lo pido como papel satinado de esos gramajes. igual proba como te dijo mariano. suerte


----------



## fff

Saludos a todos, con atencion y durante extenso tiempo he leido atentamente los aportes de este maravilloso foro.Arme el amplificador con el TDA7377 de mnicolau, y la verdad, estoy seguro que durante mucho tiempo se va a comentar, diria que casi es un clasico, por lo sencillo,rapido,economico y buen sonido que provee. Lo arme sin previo,porque mi entencion era utilizarlo de amp secundario, para amplificar 2 6x9 de 100w. Pero no dispongo de salida de previo en el stereo, solo salida de parlante y no en modo puento, dado que la masa es comun en ambos parlantes,






 googleando encontre esto http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/speaker_to_line.html , pero como mis conocimientos son excasos me da temor de que algo eche humo.
Mi intencion es mantener el amp tda7377 oculto, y manejarlo desde el radio stereo, adpatando la impedancia de salida a impedancia de entrada de este amplificador.
No puedo usar el previo del stereo porque es del tipo digital y no usa pote, y buscar la entrada de audio del integrado de salida implica desarmar totalmente el artefacto, me parece mas simple adpatar las impedancias, mucho agradeceria sus opiniones y/o correciones que tengan para con mi consulta, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese esquema NO es recomendable, a saber:
1) Toda la posible distorsión de la primer etapa de potencia se aplica como señal a la segunda.
2) La variación dinámica de impedancia del parlante muy posiblemente agregue distorsión a la segunda etapa.
3) Si la primer etapa llega a recortar, la segunda amplificará ese recorte.

Opción: Busca la entrada a de señal a la primer etapa de potencia (Dentro del Estéreo) y de allí sacas señal para la nueva manejando todo con el control original del auto-estéreo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola fff, ese circuito te sirve, siempre y cuando las masas de salida no sean "flotantes", sino las mismas que la alimentación del estéreo, ya que si son flotantes y armás ese circuito, vas a estar uniendo esas masas con la de alimentación del amplificador, lo cual no es correcto.

PD: acaba de responder Fogonazo mientras escribía, es la mejor opción identificar las entradas de la etapa de potencia, igual hay que desarmar medio estéreo para hacerlo. Si ya sabés de antemano qué integrado usa para esa etapa (o tratar de averiguarlo), podrías identificar los pines desde abajo de la placa directamente, sin tener que desarmar más que la placa inferior.

PD2: 22 años tengo, anduviste cerca?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

> igual hay que desarmar medio estéreo para hacerlo.



No te creas Mariano... Si en el estéreo tenés un control de volumen con potenciómetro clásico, es muy simple. La señal entra al potenciómetro (Right and Left) y luego sale, y supongo que de ahí tendrías que tomar vos L y R...
Espero no estar metiendo la pata... Lo ví así en un estéreo al que se le había anulado el amplificador original, porque se había quemado y le habían puesto uno aparte...



> PD2: 22 años tengo, anduviste cerca?



Jamás fui a Capital Federal, y si, estuve por Rosario hace un tiempo... No sé donde queda *Ceres*... Tiene 20000 hab más o menos creo...

Bueno, intenté buscar un mapa de Argentina para ubicar Ceres - Santa Fe pero no encontré.
Yo se que estuve unas horas en Rosario... Iba a Entre Ríos a llevar a mi hermana a la UNI...

Saludos Mariano!

Mariano acá pude ubicar tu ciudad.











Tiene avenidas anchas, supongo que aspira a ser ciudad...

Saludos!


----------



## fff

Saludos, gratamente sorprendido, que pronta respuesta, muchas gracias, Fogonazo, mnicolau, tavo10.
Como bien dice Fogonazo, la interaccion de la primera etapa con los parlantes, puede dar distorciones que se apliquen a la segunda (TDA7377), ok, son parlantes de 5" y creo que podria suprimirlos,su sonido no es nada del otro mundo, de echo toy pensando armar otro TDA7377 (me gusta como suena, lo probe con la tarjeta de audio de la PC y da buen rendimiento) entonces asi, esas posbles perturbaciones quedarian minimizadas (porfa corriganme si me equivoco)
Las masas de salida de parlantes de la primera etapa es el gnd del chasis del stereo, L - GND - R, es comun a los dos canales y por ahi no me preocuparia.
Ahora, el boton de volumen, es un switch de up - down, de ahi no hay q*ue* tocar nada, porque es digital, como dice mnicolau y Fogonazo, tengo q*ue* buscar la entrada de audio del IC de salida, de echo lo desarme totalmentey la halle, AN7149N, en el datasheet, encontre los pines respectivos de entrada de L y R, entonces, cuidadosamente uni la masa de este, con el otro, conecta la entrada del primero con la del 2do, debo decir que suena superbien, pero sin casi volumen, a colocar todo el volumen, equivale menos de un cuarto del volumen total, obvio las sensibilidades de entrada de ambos integrados son distintas, tendria q*ue* colocar el previo que originalmente propuso mnicolau, para amplificar esa pequeña señal.
Disculpen lo extenso, no quiero aburrirlos con tantos detalles, entonces si suprimo los parlantes de la primera etapa, coloco ese esquema (me gustaria elevar los valores de esas resistencias para ir con seguridad e ir probando con un potenciometro justo antes de la entrada del TDA), podria funcionar sin quemar algo?, me parece mas sencillo, tampoco es para algo high end, solo que suene un poco mas fuerte, de verdad, muchas gracias por la atencion prestada, saludos.


----------



## chacarock

que buena idea, siempre me pregunte como  hacer para conseguir una entrada de baja impedancia en un estereo que no la tiene, supongo que tambien vale, si el estereo no esta quemado verdad? puedo utilizar las dos salidas? baja y alta? por ejemplo la de alta (amplificada) para los parlantes con la coneccion normal y la baja(entradas del integrado) para amplificar externamente un woffer?  o es una u otra

una cosa mas, podria juntar la salida L-R en la entrada del pre para tener una salida  de vaja impedancia mono y amplificar un sub. o esto (como me estoy imaginando ) afectaria el funcionamiento del intagrado  del estereo.

desde ya gracias por iluminarme 

un saludo


----------



## Tavo

FFF y Chacarock. Buenas.

Yo aconsejaría antes que nada, que si van a "robar" señal de audio de la entrada del amplificador principal y original del estéreo, utilicen en todos los casos un preamp antes del TDA7377. Yo en tu caso "fff" armaría el circuito completo posteado por Mnicolau, el que trae todo en la misma placa, el TDA7377 y el TDA1524 (este es el que necesitás vos) para no bajar el rendimiento del amplificador original y para no generar "consumo" en la entrada del ampli del estéreo.

Y si también tienen pensado colocar aparte un ampli para sub atrás, también no vendría nada mal implementar un TL071 antes del TDA o lo que sea. Pero siempre preamplificar y controlar por pote el nivel de la señal.

Saludos.
Tavo10.


----------



## fff

Ok, muchas gracias Tavo10, voy a rehacer el PCB, y conseguirme el TDA1524 para hacer el previo, pero antes necesito atenuar la señal del 1er amp y esa es la parte que mas me preocupa, no quiero dañar ambos integrados, buscando en el foro consegui esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 19700
que viene de aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/conexion-ecualizador-auto-21412/ 
Me parece exactamente lo mismo que estoy bucando, pero con otro nombre, el TDA7386 es casi el mismo TDA7377, pero justamente antes de la entrada de audio de IC, agregar el previo tal cual como en el principio lo posteo mnicolau. 
Ahora me surge otra duda, la union de las masas del 1ero con el2do, lleva un capacitor de 2.2uf 50volt y una resistencia de 47k, tengo entendido que se aplica cuando la masa del 1ero es flotante,cuerto? pero como estoy seguro que la masa de mi 1er etapa es comun a todo el circuito, puedo omitirlos? y hacer directamente GND - GND?
Ahora Chakarock, por el foro lei, que para unir canales L y R,en mono (para el sibwofer) se deberian agregar resitencias de 1k o 10k, no recuerdo bien, y de ahi hasta las entradas del otro amp.
Hasta ahi bien,pero segun,pienso yo, como este diseñado el equipo, no vaya a ser que pierdas el stereo en los parlantes y todo que en mono, debido a que posiblemente las salidas RCA esten estrechamente ligadas a la entrada de audio de la etapa de potencia del primer aparato.
Creo q*ue* mejor armas un previo que sume ambos canales, como dice Tavo10 y que esto no tenga posibles implicaciones en el primer equipo, muchas gracias, cuando termine mostrare fotos, saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Tal cual como dice FFF, para que no te quede en mono el amplificador original, es mejor poner un preamp antes, y recién A LA SALIDA DE ÉSE PREAMP unir los dos canales con unas simples resistencias de 10K para lograr el mono que vos querés.

FFF:

Con respecto a lo de las masas, no entiendo mucho a que te referís, yo creo que la masa en un sistema de audio como estos es la misma en todos los casos... En este caso vas a tener que preguntarle al amigo Mnicolau, a mi se me quemaron los papeles. No creo que haya dos masas, para mi que vos estás confundiendo algo aca...

Saludos y suerte con tu equipo.
Tavo10.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, atenuar la señal del 1º amp? de donde vas a sacar la señal al final? de la salida del estéreo con el divisor de tensión? o de la entrada del amplificador del estéreo?

De todas formas.. para saber si las masas son comunes o "flotantes", medí continuidad entre el chasis y las masas, si hay, son comunes. Por lo que comentaste antes (post #1923), son comunes.

PD: Así es.. esa es mi ciudad , vivo a un par de cuadras de ahí.

Saludos


----------



## fff

Saludos, por el momento solo tengo masa comun en los parlantes del 1er equipo, solo que pienso armar varios de este diseño, que me parecio genial, y pense, que seria bueno, poner todas las posibles conexiones de entrada en un futuro.
Se me olvido escribir, que voy a tomar la señal de audio, de la entrada del IC de salida del 1er equipo, cable mallado por lo de los ruidos, entonces  seguir tal cual el PCB original como lo posteo mnicolau, el TDA1524 debe amplificar esa debil señal que ahorita tengo.
Los potes de tonos los dejare a la mitad, el volumen segun como suene lo graduare y dejare quieto, porque quiero tocarlo lo menos posible, lo voy hacer desde el stereo.
Ahora lo de las masa flotante, es previniendo, que cambie el stereo en el futuro, y me tope con un supuesto asi. 
Es como los amplifier booster de car audio, que traen entradas de baja impedancia y de alta impedancia.
Me gusta la idea de poder conectar todo tipo de fuente de audio a este amplificador, solo espero que por tener tantas entradas no se filtren ruidos.
Como estoy de vacaciones espero tenerlo terminado,este primero,en un par de dias,mostrare fotos,saludos,muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Mariano, me acabo de comprar un transformador de 12V 100W.

Me parece que me zarpé un poquito no con la corriente no??
En teoría son 100W / 12V = 8.33 Amperes.

¿Me alcanzará para alimentar el TDA7377 y el cooler?

No creo que se morfe los 8 amperes...

Y la tensión rectificada me estaría dando...
12 * 1.4142 = 16.97 V = 17V

saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Tavo, a lo mejor te sirva leer esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/176122/ _aca con el amigo Ezavalla calculamos el consumo del ampli para saber que trafo seria el ideal.
si te interesa, la conversacion comiensa aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/174503/ _Salu2


----------



## Tavo

Jhonny DC al igual que todos.

Mi comentario fue en forma *irónica*. Quería ver quien era el primero que me mandaba a la mierd... jaja
8 amperes para este bichito RE CONTRA SOBRAN,

Igual ya tenía las ganas de comprarme ese tranfo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jhonny DC

lo se, me di cuenta pero revisa los calculos.


----------



## mnicolau

tavo10 dijo:


> ¿Me alcanzará para alimentar el TDA7377 y el cooler?



Si... hasta unos 30 coolers vas a poder alimentar, más de eso ya te vas a exceder en consumo 

Aprovechá y armá un 2.1 con 2 7377. Un 7377 para los satélites y otro para el sub.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

un 2.1... eso si es una buena idea para ese trafo


----------



## Tavo

> Si... hasta unos 30 coolers vas a poder alimentar...


[Ironía]Estás seguyro que sólo 30?
Un cooler genérico de 12V consume no mas de 120mA. O sea, 0,12A.
Una simple división 8,33 / 0,12 = 69,41 Cooler puedo alimentar.
Pero voy a tener que reforzar las ventanas y puertas porque el viento las puede romper...[Ironía]

Che hablando en serio, nunca entendí eso de sistemas "2.1" y que se yo cuantos mas hay... No se como funcionan si teóricamente tenemos dos canales solamente: Left y Right...

Aparte no sé si ese transfo se bancaría 3 TDA7377. De hecho creo que es imposible. Si los amigos acá dicen que uno solo no mas consume 5,45A... Ni siquiera para dos TDA me alcanza..

Estoy equivocado?

Saludos.
Ya le estoy haciendo el gabinete, todo dentro de uno de PC muy bueno y rígido que conseguí. Me gustan las cosas (y las colas ) bien compactas. jajaja!!

bye!
Tavo10

* Sistema 2.1*

 Consta de 3 altavoces: canal izquierdo y derecho, y otro para sub-graves.



Sacado de Wikipedia.



Pensé que era más complicado. Entonces, se viene el 2.1
Un TDA7377 para los dos correspondientes canales izquierdo y derecho, y un ampli mas (por favor díganme un ampli que tire INCREIBLES BAJOS) para un sub-woofer.



Escucho sugerencias para ampli para sub. 




Saludos!
PD: Si falta alguna aclaración de como funciona un sistema 2.1, es bienvenida.


----------



## mnicolau

Acá te dejo un ejemplo de un 2.1 completo con 7377, es de Elektor y funciona muy bien. Están incluidos todos los pcbs también.

PD: al cálculo de los 30 coolers lo hice teniendo en cuenta el TDA7377 también .

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

> PD: al cálculo de los 30 coolers lo hice teniendo en cuenta el TDA7377 también...


 Inteligente .

Mariano ya me leí todo el artículo de Elektor que me pasaste. Está muy bueno, lástima que le tengo un poco de miedo a hacer la PCB.

Un detalle importante que te quería comentar, es el woofer que ellos usaron para dicho sistema. Es de marca Visaton modelo W170SC. Vi la foto de Elektor de como había quedado terminado el woofer con caja, pero después al buscar en google imágenes del woofer Visaton W170SC, me quedé un tanto desilucionado. El woofercito tiene muy chica la masa de imán... Y yo no sé por qué, pero eso lo relaciono un tanto con los bajos. Tal vez estoy diciedo una pavada, pero a mi parecer, yo le cambiaría el woofer por uno que mueva más. que tenga una masa de 2KG. Jaja.. 

Bueno, muchas gracias Mariano por el aporte. De todos modos lo voy a seguir estudiando más, y en una de esas lo hago.

Saludos y que andes bien..
Tavo10.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, esos artículos te van a servir para que te informes un poco más del tema, veas el tema de las conexiones y también es una buena opción para armar.

Respecto a los bafles que muestra.. va a depender de los parlantes que consigas y te conviene hacer los cálculos correspondientes en cada caso. Lo rescatable del artículo es la parte de electrónica.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Tavo, los 5.514A es el consumo máximo que va a tener el amplificador a máxima potencia y con una fuente regulada a 17V. O sea que la fuente tiene que sostener los 17V a máxima carga, cosa que no sucede con las fuentes comunes. Lo que vos calculaste que tu trafo debe dar (17V) es la tensión máxima considerando condiciones ideales donde la tensión de línea se mantiene constante y de acuerdo con el voltaje designado para el primario del trafo y la fuente enfrenta una carga mínima en su salida. Es muy común que, en tu caso, puedas perder entre 2 y 3 volt a máxima carga. Además debes considerar que el amplificador no está entregando la máxima potencia de forma continua sino que la potencia que debe manejar va a variar en función de la señal aplicada en la entrada.
Considerando todo esto, tu trafo tranquilamente podría alimentar 2 TDA7377 (necesarios para el 2.1) más un fan que ventile el disipador de ambos TDA7377 y el correspondiente control de tonos y filtros necesarios para el equipo. Incluso me atrevería a un pequeño vúmetro.
Salu2


----------



## Tavo

Johnny DC. Mil gracias por tus comentarios, siempre muy productivos . Me vino de 10 la explicación, y más ahora, que lo estaba dudando, me voy a tener que jugar y hacer el 2.1.

Jhonny, mi principal inconveniente es el espacio físico donde tengo que meter todo. Es un gabinete de fuente de PC, sumado a eso el tamaño considerable de la fuente que acabo de comprar (12V/100W), más el rectificador, los dos TDA7377, la placa para el vúmtro (Jhonny o Mariano: quiero que mi proyecto se destaque; que me recomiendan ¿Vumetro con aguja o vúmetro de LED's con LM3915?)...

Bueno, anticipadamente les voy a decir que no pienso desistir sobre la utilización de este gabinete de fuente de PC, ya que me gustan las cosas bien compactas y prolijas . Y de hecho la chapa es bastante fuerte, eso es lo que me gusta...

Muchas muchas gracias a ustedes y a todos los que vienen ayudando, son unos genios, eso vale mucho..

Saludos y si surge alguna complicación, comento.
Tavo10.

PD: Por ahora, no puedo empezar nada hasta que no vaya a comprar los componentes, en mi ciudad (pueblo de m***da) no hay nada y lo más cerca que tengo es Bahía Blanca a 130Km. Asi que ni bien pueda, compro todo y me pongo a armar. Lo que si voy a ir haciendo son los PCB's de Mariano de este ampli, así voy más rápido una vez que tenga los componentes. Quiero los TDA7377 ORIGINALES, ¿es posible esto? Odio las falsificaciones.

Bueno cacho disculpa es que no tiene otra palabra, ya me quiero ir de acá!
Es un desastre este pueblo. No hay comercios.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## chacarock

hu!! buenisimo, asi que tengo que poner un pre estereo para el sub en la entrada del integrado y a este hacerlo mono para el ampli del sub, beuno tengo mucho en que pensar, soy medio lento,
 se esta poniendo buenisimo el post

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Exactamente eso. Entrar con señal estéreo al preamplificador para el sub y después de ahí sumar mediante resist de 10K las señales haciendo una sola. Y esa resultante directo a la entrada del amplificador para el sub.

Saludos,
Tavo10.

PD: Vúmetro con LEDs o con aguja? que queda mejor?


----------



## fff

Saludos a todos,amigos no consigo el TDA1524, lamentablemente donde vivo las tiendas de electronica estan desapareciendo, pense usar un LM que haga la funcion de previo, el hecho de poder manejar volumen,agudos y graves no es critico para mi, lo pienso hacer desde la fuente de audio.
Para Chakarock, con este amp puedes dar vida a 2 subwofer, el es 4 canales puenteable a 2, no se si al tener un solo paralante funcionando pueda acortar la vida del integrado,al tener la mitad de él sin uso.
Los vumetros de aguja son mas de mi gusto,dan un estilo Vintage


----------



## mnicolau

fff en el 1º post tenés el otro pre, con un opamp muy común y tensión simple.

Respecto al vúmetro, es cuestión de gustos, del estilo del gabinete y de disponibilidad... conseguís de los analógicos?
Si querés algo que salga de lo común, revisá el vúmetro con peak-hold de ezavalla, muy bueno también.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Mira tavo, yo lo hice con LED y me queso así
Acá solo están los link a donde están las fotos y los videos de mi proyecto._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/175735/ _Pero es como dice Mariano, todo a gusto del consumidor
El de Ezavalla también está muy bueno pero me gustaría saber cómo vas a meter todo lo que querés poner dentro del gabo de fuente AT/ATX… mas con el trafo de 8A.
Salu2


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. realmente se va a complicar bastante , yo creo que el transformador sólo ya debe ocupar prácticamente todo el espacio dentro del gabinete.

Tal vez te convenga dejarlo para otro proyecto y usar para este, un gabinete con el tamaño adecuado. Queda más prolijo y se te va a hacer más sencillo acomodar todo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Si. Viendo los comentarios, creo que no va quedar el vúmetro de aguja.

Che mariano; sobre el espacio del gabinete, tampoco es TAAAN grande el trafo, ocupa casi la mitad del mismo con rectificador y capacitores de filtrado (tres de 4700uF / 63V, es lo que tenía de otro proyecto que no hice). Lugar tengo. Yo creo que esmerándome un poco y todo bien prolijo voy a meter dos TDA7377 en dos placas aparte: una arriba de la otra, para ahorrar espacio (y si Mariano me quiere dar una mano , podría hacer un PCB donde quepan dos TDA en una sola placa, circuitos separados; quedaría mucho mejor y más prolijo ). Y el vúmetro con el 3915 (3915 ó 3916? es lo mismo?) lo encajo en un costado. Y en el frente obviamente todos los controles de sonido.

Recién dejé el transfo en marcha (con dos dicroicas de 50W) dos horas y ni siquiera entibia, claro, con el cooler funcionando. Es increíble como enfría ese bichito. Y la chapa de afuera directamente fría.

Es potente el transfo y encima es de muuuy buena calidad, la marca es Depli, por si la conocen. Esta fábrica hace productos de excelente calidad. Ahí va el enlace al site web.
Depli Transformadores

Aclaro: En la página dice que todos los secundarios de los trasformadores son de 11,4 V. Pero eso es mentira, ya que, por lo menos el mío (con entrada medida de 220 / 225 V) marca 13,7 V.

Saludos, y muchas gracias por ser tan atentos, vale mucho.

Tavo10.

PD: ¡¡Quiero los TDA para empezar!!


----------



## Jhonny DC

tavo, yo te diría que uses capacitores de 25V para rectificar la fuente. Primero porque es el valor correcto que deberías usar y segundo porque con las dimensiones del gabo y la cantidad de cosas que querés meterle adentro sería bueno que trates de reducir el tamaño de los componentes para ahorrar espacio. Definitivamente, capacitores de 63V son físicamente mucho más grandes que los de 25V y además no hay diferencia eléctrica para el propósito que le vas a dar. Entiendo que te sobraron y que le quieres dar alguna utilidad pero mejor guárdalos para otro momento.
Solo es mi opinión.
Salu2


----------



## Tavo

> es el valor correcto que deberías usar...



No creo que sea tan así Jhonny, fijate que la vez pasada tenía un ampli funcionando con una fuente que tiraba 18 V y le puse dos capacitores de 3300uF / 25V en paralelo y cuando me fuí, volví a la media hora y habían explotado. Obiamente el ampli se escuchaba re mal, claro, sin filtrado. 

Chorreó todo un líquido en la mesa con un olor muy desagradable, y los tiré. 
No se vos, pero la próxima vez que tenga que rectificar una fuente de 18V voy a usar capacitores de por lo menos 35V. Para que aguanten.

Y los capacitores eran de buena marca, va, eso creo. Marca "REC". Seguramente ya los conocerán.

Saludos.
Tavo10.

PD: Ah, y los capacitores casi no ocupan lugar en el gabinete porque los puse justo al lado del transformador, uno arriba del otro. No molestan para nada..


----------



## mnicolau

Pero.. al rectificar 18[VAC], la tensión en contínua se va a 25[V]. Trabajando al límite explotaron tus capacitores, no es por otra razón. Con 25[V] estás sobrado para el 7377, osea.. va a explotar el ampli antes que los capacitores jaja. Yo opino como Jhonny, en algún momento vas a necesitar 4700[uF] x 63[V] y los vas a haber desperdiciado acá.

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Que es lo que daba 18V?? La salida de la fuente o el secundario del trafo??
Si es el secundario del trafo, es logico ya que 18*(√2) te da un valor por encima de los 25V que soporta el capacitor.
Si es la salida de la fuente… debe haber algo mal porque no es lógico tal evento…
Pero tu trafo no da 18V por lo que definitivamente no deberías tener ningún problema.
De todos modos, los de 35V no son tan grandes y también podrían servir perfectamente.
Como te dije, es solo mi opinión.


----------



## Tavo

> Que es lo que daba 18V?? La salida de la fuente o el secundario del trafo??



No no. Cuando me refiero a esos 18V, ya son rectificados... La salida del transformador, pasada por un puente de cuatro diodos (matálico) y esos dos capacitores de 3300uF / 25V.
Esos explotaron.

La fuente en el secundario proporciona 12,75 / 12,8 V. Y eso rectificado dá 18V.
12,75 * 1,4142 = 18,03 V.

Igual creo que explotaron porque deben haber picos de tensión de más de 25V ¿es posible esto?

Aclaro: Acá en casa tenemos medidor trifásico, y la línea de fase está tomada de una fase de las tres y neutro obviamente. O sea, mi casa no es igual que las otras. Yo he ido a la casa de un amigo y la tensión de red que medí con el tester era siempre debajo de los 218V.
En casa la tensión JAMAS baja de 221 / 222V. Pero de todos modos mejor...

Bueno acá me están echando, necesitan la compu.

Saludos Jhonny, que andes bien

Tavo10.


----------



## Jhonny DC

tavo10 dijo:


> Igual creo que explotaron porque deben haber picos de tensión de más de 25V ¿es posible esto?


 
mmmmmmmm… no es imposible… si muy muy improbable. Yo descartaría esa posibilidad.
De todos modos, si hubiese un pico de más de 25V, los capacitores aguantarían y mantendrían este voltaje por un periodo de tiempo más largo y lo más probable es que vuelen los TDA7377 con lo que tener capacitores tan grandes no te ayudaría de nada. 
Pero te repito, yo descartaría esa posibilidad. Debe haber algún otro problema y por eso volaron los capacitores.
Otra cosa, tené en cuenta que los 18V que calculaste a la salida de la fuente es lo que te daría sin carga, en cuanto lo conectes al amplificador y le des un poco de volumen vas a ver que ya no tenes los 18V sino que el valor debería estar rondando los 15V o 16V con suerte. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un trafo para dicroicas. Y con los 2 TDA7377 a máxima potencia, el voltaje de fuente no me extrañaría que llegue a unos 13V o 14V como mucho.


----------



## Tavo

Jhonny igual te estoy hablando de otro ampli que hice! NO es éste!!

Era uno más chico con un TDA2030A. A parte lo estaba alimentado con una fuente mas chica; va en realidad es todo una historia. Como yo necesitaba fuente partida de +/- 17V y tenía un solo trasformador con bobinado simple (sin punto medio), compré otro igual y puse las salidas en serie, y tomé ese punto de unión como 0V. Anduvo perfecto.

Este todavía ni siquiera lo armé. No tengo los componentes. Tengo que comprarlos en Bahía Blanca. Recién acabo de terminar la fuente para éste. Ya rectificada y filtrada con 14100uF (tres de 4700uF / 63V), creo que con eso va a aguantar.



> ...ya no tenes los 18V sino que el valor debería estar rondando los 15V o 16V con suerte. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un trafo para dicroicas...



Me parece que estás medio confundido con esto. No porque sea para dicroicas es de mala calidad ni regular. Es más, juraría que es mejor que cualquier otro transformador común de usos múltiples. Me doy cuenta que es de alta calidad el transformador. Basta con decirte que el bobinado secundario no está bobinado así no mas, sino que está doblado al medio y bobinado un extremo para cada lado, o sea; cuando se ven las puntas de éste, no se ve una que sale del centro (como todos) sino las dos, que terminaron bobinándose juntas. Eso demuestra que no es un trasformador cualquiera. Y a parte te das cuenta el tipo de chapa y la terminación del trasformador. Para mi es excelente. Volvería a comprar uno mas grande para otro ampli.

El comercio este tiene trasformadores de estos de hasta 500W en 12V. Esa es la pena, que si fueran de más voltaje, te aseguro que ya se los habría comprado .

Ni bien pueda (el lunes voy a Bahía) compro los componentes y me pongo a hacerlo. Al final va a ser un sistema 2.1 (los dos parlantes Left y Right y un sub-woofer para los bajos extremos, con filtro paso bajo activo cortando en 100Hz.)

Saludos.
Tavo10.

PD: No sé si ponerle dos TDA7377 o uno sólo para los laterales y otro distinto de un solo canal para el sub... consejo?


----------



## Jhonny DC

Tavo, ya sea un trafo para dicroicas o para uso general, la perdida de voltaje a máxima carga no es ajeno ni siquiera a los trafos de mejor calidad. Es por eso que existen las fuentes reguladas y estabilizadas, para mantener constante el voltaje hasta en las peores condiciones. Eso es algo inevitable. Pero no voy a discutir eso. Cuando termines el amplificador y lo pongas a funcionar, mide con un tester el voltaje de la fuente a diferentes volúmenes del ampli y luego cuéntame cual fue el resultado.
Por otro lado, no entendí lo del secundario doblado?? No tengo idea de que quisiste decir con eso.


----------



## Tavo

Jhonny,

Tenés razón sobre la caída de tensión de los transformadores. Eso si lo sé. Lo que yo digo, es que la caída de tensión se provoca cuando el transformador está siendo exigido al máximo, o sea, cuando está entregando toda la potencia.
Pero yo no creo que me consuma los 8,33 amperes a toda potencia. Por ahí si. Habría que hacer un cálculo sobre el consumo de un TDA7377.

Y al final, viendo que tenés experiencia de sobra en esto; necesito que me aclares una duda si es posible. El tema de las fuentes reguladas.


> Es por eso que existen las fuentes reguladas y estabilizadas, para mantener constante el voltaje hasta en las peores condiciones.


A esto me refiero; ¿sería factible colocar un sistema de éstos en este amplificador? Porque al final, yo leí mucho sobre este tema y termino más confundido que antes .
Algunos dicen que es mejor filtrar con unos cuantos miles de microfaradios y otros dicen que es mejor la fuente regulada.
Quisiera que me des tu punto de vista respecto de esto. Nunca entendí bien este tema.
Mi objetivo respecto de esto, es sacarle el mayor provecho a mi transformador, o sea, que en lo posible no caiga de voltaje...
Todavía tengo unas cuantas dudas sobre esto... Estoy medio confundido...

Saludos, espero tu comentario....
Tavo10.

PD: Sobre el bobinado del transformador, ahora te voy a buscar algunas imágenes si encuentro y las posteo.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Sobre la caída de tensión de la fuente bajo exigencia no te voy a decir más nada, hace la prueba que te dije y luego contáme que paso.
Fuente regulada o estabilizada… ese es un dilema, muchos te dirán que es mejor no emplearlas en este tipo de aplicaciones ya que el costo/beneficio no lo justifica. Si revisas mis aportes a este tema veras que yo si la emplee con resultados más que satisfactorios ya que de esa forma efectivamente puedo sacarle más de 25W RMS por salida. Pero en tu caso no te conviene. Tu trafo es muy chico en voltaje para utilizar un regulador. El voltaje a la salida del rectificador y los filtros debería estar 3V o más por encima del voltaje de regulación. Tu dices que tu fuente da 18V lo que significa que el voltaje de regulación debería ser de 15V menos 1V (aproximadamente) que puedes llegar a perder en el amplificador de amperaje del regulador* te quedarías con unos 14V +o-.
*Se utilizan transistores (de preferencia y dentro de lo posible uno) para amplificar el amperaje del regulador. *NO se te va a ocurrir poner decenas de reguladores (78xx) en paralelo* como han mencionado ya en este y en otros temas. Eso no está bien, es una animalada. Por más que digan que funciona, está mal y las razones ya se han explicado. Si te interesa saber (aparentemente no le has dado mucha bola a los enlaces que te eh pasado anteriormente) acá comienza lo que conversamos al respecto._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/174789/ _Salu2


----------



## Tavo

> NO se te va a ocurrir poner decenas de reguladores (78xx) en paralelo...



Jhonny, esta es la peor ganzada que se puede hacer. Ni loco hago esto.
Ya sabía como funcionaba un regulador. El regulador (ejemplo LM7815) se utiliza como driver de un transistor de potencia, el cual podría ser uno que soporte la corriente y la tensión del transformador... (ejemplo MJ15003)

Ahora voy a seguir investigando, Saludos!
Tavo10.

Recién acabo de medir la fuente.
La verdad es que si, el voltaje baja cuando la fuente está en carga... La probé con un ventilador de 12 volt de auto que consume mucho y si, en vacío marca 17,1 volt y cuando conecto el ventilador baja a 13 volt.
Aclaro que medí el consumo de corriente con el tester en escala 10 amper y el ventilador consume 6,8 amper aproximadamente.

La pregunta que viene ahora es la siguiente:
¿Que potencia me va a dar en los parlantes el ampli cuando lo ponga al taco? Obviamente no espero un rendimiento total, pero si me gustaría que supere los 20W por parlante.

Esa es mi intención, si no es así como espero, lamentablemente voy  tener que cambiar de amplificador y usar uno que emplee 12V.

Estoy muy decepcionado , no por el proyecto sino porque me clavé comprando una fuente ($ 88) de poca tensión. Hubiese deseado que ese transfo fuese de 20 o 18V en alterna.

Saludos...
Tavo10


----------



## Jhonny DC

_ El cálculo ya fue planteado pero veo que no prestas mucha atención a lo que te mando a leer por lo que te lo vuelvo a calcular para tu trafo._
_Considerando que los 13V que mediste en tu fuente con carga se mantengan hasta los 8A que tu dices que entrega…_



> _13V – 2V = 11V_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 2V son la pérdida que estimamos con Ezavala en los transistores de salida (internos) del TDA7377[/color][/COLOR]
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]_
> 
> _P = (11^2) / (2*4)= 121 / 8 = *15.125 watts* de potencia de salida de audio _
> 
> _Pfuente=15.125W/0.6= 25.208watts_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> se estima una eficiencia del 60% de la fuente para estos amplificadores de clase AB por ese motivo se divide por 0.6
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> __[/COLOR]_
> 
> _I=P/V=25.208/13=*1.939A*_


_Con lo que te da un consumo total a máxima potencia de unos 7.75A solo de los 2 TDA7377. Asique andarías bien para alimentar todo el conjunto._
_La potencia total de salida bajo las peores condiciones posibles es de *15W RMS* por cada salida lo que no es para nada despreciable y teniendo en cuenta que el cálculo es perfectamente válido para la mayoría de los amplificadores de clase AB en configuración puente que operen con parlantes de 4Ω es muy difícil que puedas sacarle más potencia a este trafo._

_Salu2 Tavo_

PD: yo hubiese comprado un trafo de 15V o 18V por 5 o 6 Amperes.


----------



## Tavo

Muchas Gracias por tu comentario. Realmente me mareo con todos estos cálculos, pero los enlaces que me pasaste si los leí.



> Considerando que los 13V que mediste en tu fuente con carga se mantengan hasta los 8A que tu dices que entrega…



Bue, si ya no creés esto, es por ignorancia. El transformador dice 12V y una etiqueta GRANDE que dice 100W. Una simple división... 100W / 12V = 8,33A... Ahí está la corriente, no la invento yo.


> PD: yo hubiese comprado un trafo de 15V o 18V por 5 o 6 Amperes.


Yo tambien hubiese comprado un trafo de más tensión! Pero no había y no consigo acá. Y yo con lo desesperado que soy, no aguanté y compré este...

Bueno de todas formas no es lo que esperaba, porque si me va a entregar 15,125 watts creo que no sirve de mucho... Un amplificador TDA2030A entrega 14 watts y en el datasheet dice "Hi-Fi Power Amplifier"...






Bueno, me quedo con muchas dudas. No quiero ser cargoso ni molestar.
Muchas Gracias por tu buena voluntad de explicar esto .

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo quedate tranquilo... esos 15[W] por salida mínimos que vas a obtener son una muy buena potencia, no vas a salir defraudado para nada, así que a no desanimarse. Probá un sólo 7377 y después comentá si te parece poco la potencia...

PD: 


> I=P/V=25.208/17=1.939A



Son 13[V] en el denominador ahí .

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

Solo hay un detalle con el TDA2030 y es que necesita 28V para entregarte los 14W y en el sonido no hay una diferencia apreciable con el TDA7377Y no molestas. El foro esta para que despejes tus dudas.
PD: gracias Mariano, ya lo arregle


----------



## Tavo

Chicos muchísimas gracias la verdad son unos genios. Se nota que son gente excelente.
Muchas gracias por la buena onda Mariano y Jhonny.
Necesitaba un poco de aliento ya que *hoy tuve el peor día de mi vida, lo juro* .

Si definitivamente ya me voy a dejar de andar con vueltas y voy a hacer este ampli. Después si no me va, lo vendo. Y puedo recuperar el doble del dinero invertido. Tengo clientes ya... jej

Pero e sirvieron un montón sus comentarios y toda la data. Son unos genios, mil gracias por la paciencia.

Muchos saludos.
Octavio.

PD: Obviamente que cuando lo vaya haciendo voy a colgar unas fotos, se las merecen .


----------



## Jhonny DC

dale, las espero


----------



## chacarock

muchas gracias por las respuestas, gracias tavo10, y fff, si he tenido en cuenta lo del ampli, solo me referia a algo mas general, pero con este integrado seguro
 saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

aaaa tengo un problema con el pre ,funciona erraticamente ,revise todo ,cambie los capacitores de 15nf por 22nf ,10nf y sigo con el mismo problema ,cuando pongo una musica por ay funciona el control de grabes y agudos balance y volumen,pero al pasar a siguiente tema no controla los agudos ni los graves .el volumen siempre funciona y lo peor de todo es que un canal deja de funcionar ,le doy al balance y nada ,apago todo y vuelbe a funcionar,ya descarte la fuente esta bien estable y filtrada,no tengo ningun ruido .
revise componente por componente y todos estan bien,el amplificador sin el pre funciona perfecto nunca se corta ningun canal asi que problema de amplificador no es,tienen idea de lo que  puede estar pasando,los potenciometros los tengo conectado con cable plano a no mas de 5 centimetros de la placa ,sera ese el problema,MUCHAS GRASIAS

probe alimentando el pre con 5 volt y sigue igual con 12 y sigue igual con 8 y sigo igual,siempre use reguladores lm78xx,
seguramente estoy pasando por algo alguna pavada

a,, ya lo arme dos veses al circuito por las dudas y sigo con el prblema


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gustavo, por lo que comentás parecerían ser falsos contactos o soldaduras "frías". Pegale una repasada a las soldaduras de los cables que conectan los potenciómetros. Cuando se sueldan cables, debe hacer muy bien, ya que con el movimiento de los mismos se empieza a hacer "juego" en la soldadura y no hace buen contacto.

También podrías probar colocar los potes directo en la placa a ver si te soluciona el problema.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Gustavo, por lo que comentás parecerían ser falsos contactos o soldaduras "frías". Pegale una repasada a las soldaduras de los cables que conectan los potenciómetros. Cuando se sueldan cables, debe hacer muy bien, ya que con el movimiento de los mismos se empieza a hacer "juego" en la soldadura y no hace buen contacto.
> 
> También podrías probar colocar los potes directo en la placa a ver si te soluciona el problema.
> 
> Saludos



eso mismo fue lo que pence en primer momento y resolde todo me fije que no ayan quedado alguna bolita de estaño dando vueltas por ay, mañaña compro tda y los cuatro potenciometros aver que pasa,gracias mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Dificilmente sea problema de los potenciómetros, no suelen fallar y menos si son nuevos. Además fallan los 3, mucho más improbable todavía. El TDA podría llegar a ser aunque yo seguiría revisando todo y probá lo de soldar los potes en la placa directo.

Subite una foto de ambos lados (que se vea bien), a ver si encontramos algo más...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Che Mariano respecto de lo que cuenta Gustavof115, pueden ser fallas de contactos...

Yo sospecharía que puede ser que vino fallado el TDA1524... Quisiera conseguir ése TDA original, pero ya envié la lista de componentes a Bahía Blanca, y no lo tienen...
No sé como voy a hacer...
Otra cosa: Ví por ahí algunas fotos de éste proyecto y algunos armaron el amplificador solo, sin el pre, y no encuentro la PCB de el ampli sólo, sin TDA1524. Vos diste esa opción de construirlo sin preamplificador y control de tonos TDA1524???

Por favor, espero respuesta, muchas gracias....
Tavo10

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si, revisá el 1º post, tenés el archivo Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0. Ese es el ampli sólo sin el pre. Si no conseguís el 1524, armá el ampli sólo.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

por fin lo solucione,puse dos capacitores en paralelo 47nf y 100nf,segun el capasimetro median 57nf ,en el lugar del capasitor de 10nf le puse 18nf ,los potes de 50k los quite a todos en su lugar coloque uno de 50k para el balance,100k para el resto ,funciona muy bien exepto el balance que quedo con poco registro,tambien le agrege un electrolitico de 2200uf en la pata 3 de alimentacion ,todos los potes los puse con 18 centimetros de cable a cada uno ,en lugar de la resistencia de 4,7k  coloque de 3k ,muchas gracias por la colaboracion ,tambien cambie el cable de entrada /dela pc al ampli/.
todo lo alimento con 8 volt con fuente extra ,mucha suerte


----------



## mnicolau

Ninguno de esos cambios era necesario realmente, posiblemente alguno de los componentes que estabas usando te estaba generando los problemas.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

mnicolau dijo:


> Dificilmente sea problema de los potenciómetros, no suelen fallar y menos si son nuevos. Además fallan los 3, mucho más improbable todavía. El TDA podría llegar a ser aunque yo seguiría revisando todo y probá lo de soldar los potes en la placa directo.
> 
> Subite una foto de ambos lados (que se vea bien), a ver si encontramos algo más...
> 
> Saludos



el circuito no lo arme con tu placa,esque ya lo estava armando antes de ver tu post,y cuando surgieron los problemas enpeze a vuscar y encontre este hilo que justo ablava del pre con el tda1524 yo me estava guiando por la hoja de datos ,cuando tenga todo terminado subo fotos en el post de fotos de amplificadores,ya tengo salida,pre ampli todo controlado por pic ,protector de parlantes,control de temperatura,cooler,encendido dijital ,asi esta funcionando.
mas adelante voy  acer el control de volumen ,graves y agudos sin potenciometro+lcd ,pero con el mismo tda1524 mas otro pic.luego les paso todo el esquema completo mas fotos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh bien, pensé que estabas haciendo el pcb que subí.

Sugerencia: podrías hacer la etapa de control de tonos y demás con opamps en lugar del TDA1524, sería más barato y fácil de conseguir para todos.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

mnicolau dijo:


> Ahh bien, pensé que estabas haciendo el pcb que subí.
> 
> Sugerencia: podrías hacer la etapa de control de tonos y demás con opamps en lugar del TDA1524, sería más barato y fácil de conseguir para todos.
> 
> Saludos


ok alguna me recomendas ,tengo unos cuantos tl072 ,quizas la que vos pusiste en tu rotel ,me gusto,elegi el tda1524 porque usa potes simples y los dobles son dificiles de conseguir,
saludos


----------



## g.corallo

mariano las resistencias del preamplificador con control de tonos que usa el TDA1524 de cuantos Watts son?? y de que medida es la placa del pre con control de tonos ??


saludos.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Buenas! paso a molestar con una pregunta...
En la lista de componentes no he visto el regulador de voltaje,,, el LM... pero en la plata si esta, es solo un error involuntario o directamente no va? pregunto porque talvez la lista esta modificada y la plata no, ya que dice v2.0 creo

Estoy por armar este amplificador para conectarlos a unos parlantes que estoy por comprar para mi 147
no quiero desvirtualizar, pero no se nada de "car audio".... alguna recomendacion para elegir los parlantes que vayan bien con esta etapa?

Muchisimas gracias desde ya!! saludos!


----------



## g.corallo

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Buenas! paso a molestar con una pregunta...
> En la lista de componentes no he visto el regulador de voltaje,,, el LM... pero en la plata si esta, es solo un error involuntario o directamente no va? pregunto porque talvez la lista esta modificada y la plata no, ya que dice v2.0 creo



si la que es el TDA 7377  y el TDA1524 el la placa aparece y en la lista no


----------



## mnicolau

Si, todos los componentes que están en la placa deben ir, faltó agregarlo en la lista.

Las resistencias de 1/4 Watt es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

gracias mariano lo probare


----------



## djdinosaurio

alguien me puede decir cuanto de potencia tiene este amplificador grasias


----------



## calachinso

En la primer página del post te dice de acuerdo a la tensión que le entra al circuito, la potencia capaz de entregar.

Saludos

PD: Luego de estar 2 años leyendo este post, compre 3 TDA7377! Porque (como era de esperar) aquí en Uruguay no venden este modelo de TDA. Asi que aproveché y me los mandé traer.

En la proxima semana termino los exámenes y arranco con este amp.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## djdinosaurio

ya vi la primera pagina y no lo veo por ningun sitio la pontencia de este amplificador de todas maneras lo quiero usar para un auto cuanto de potencia tendria


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá el 1º post, en las "Miniaturas de adjuntos", ahí tenés la gráfica que comenta. En el auto le podés sacar unos 18[W] por canal.

Calachinso, bienvenido al foro, comentá después qué tal te fue con el ampli.

Saludos


----------



## djdinosaurio

segun el grafico si pongo el amplificador en un auto 12v tendria maximo 24w esta bien mis calculos?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, pero estás viendo la gráfica con THD 10%, eso es puro ruido. Mirá la gráfica del 1% mejor. 

Si querés 4 canales en lugar de 2, podés armar un ampli con un IC quad bridge, tipo TDA7386, TDA8571, etc...

Saludos


----------



## djdinosaurio

si es como tu medices tendia 16w por canal mas omenos pero de buena calidad?


----------



## g.corallo

mariano que Voltaje y Amperaje para alimentar el pre con control de tonos con el TDA1524 ??


----------



## mnicolau

Toda la info en las hojas de datos... Soporta 20[V] máx (no lo pases de 16[V] mejor) y 50[mA] de consumo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

ya llegó a la pagina 100.

Yo ya compré los componentes y sigo con el armado. Ahora estoy haciendo el PCB.
Pero me tomé una pausa por unos días ya que tengo que rendir 2 materias y estoy estudiando..
Cuando lo termine todo, pongo fotos del montaje...
Saludos.

Tavo10


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano, compre todos los componentes, pero ahora tengo un problema, al imprimir la ultima hoja del pdf, estaba por pasarlo con la plancha al pertinax y me di cuenta q*ue* tengo una pequeña diferencia entre las distancias reales de los componentes (CI) y el del circuito impreso.
Porque puede ser que tenga esa diferencia? estoy bajando el pcb winzard para probar imprimiendo desde ese programa, ahi talvez solucione el problema
saludos y espero tu respuesta


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, acabo de probar imprimirlo y las medidas salen exactas. Usá Foxit Reader para imprimir los pdfs, te deja elegir la escala, asegurate que esté al 100% y en hoja A4.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

porfavor podrias subir el archivo original del pcb winzard??

saludos

ahi bajo foxit reader! saludos y gracias

Mariano! mil disculpas! en Adobe habia una opcion de "ajustar a area de impresion" 

Eso me estaba causando es desfasaje, el pdf que subiste esta exelente! el error fue mio

Muchas gracias

En estos dias te comento como funciono el ampli

saludos y gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh no hay problema che, por suerte le descubriste la vuelta..

Saludos, avisá después qué tal te fue con el ampli.


----------



## g.corallo

si no les coresponden las medidas al 100% impramanlo al 80% y los ci 's entran bien


----------



## mnicolau

Por?? Si imprimís al 80%, el PCB sale 20% más chico...

Está hecho justamente para imprimir al 100% ya que el pdf mantiene el tamaño del archivo original, deben asegurarse que el soft que usen no les haga ningún tipo de ajuste automático (como le pasó a Fabry) y si tienen la posibilidad de elegir la escala manual como en el Foxit, eligen 100% e impriman tranquilos nomás...

Si al 80% te salió correcto el tamaño es porque tenías mal configurada alguna otra cosa, o el tamaño de la hoja distinto a A4 o algún otro ajuste que pueda haber hecho, qué soft usas?

PD: Yo imprimo los pcbs desde los mismos pdfs que subo (ya que tengo la impresora láser en otra PC, sin los softs instalados) y lo vengo haciendo desde hace un par de años ya, nunca tuve problemas, simplemente tengan en cuenta lo comentado anteriormente.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

hola lo del 80% me pasa con todos los pdf's no soplo los tuyos te dejo unas imagenes traten de poner un zocalo en el de 100% no coinsiden los pines pero en el del 80% calsa justo las imagenes las subo en un rar por que pesan 

saludos.

mariano viste los capacitores del pre con controlde tonos con el TDA1524a los que serian ceramicos yo los tengo todos en polister el TDA1524a lo consegui a $12 en capital federal y dice philips


----------



## fabry_nirvana

una pregunta mas mariano, de que medida es el disipador que le pusiste?

tengo uno que es muy parecido al de la foto que tenes vos, pero es de 5*6 y las aletas tiene 2

como es el que le pusiste vos?

talvez consiga un disipador de microprocesador de una maquina rota que hay en la empresa de mi viejo

ese cmo le ira? si le dejo el ventilador me metera ruido? es para instalarlo en un auto

ese disipador estaba puesto en un 1562Q.... lo enfriaba bien hasta el momento que un amigo hizo un corto tratando de hacer noseque... lo conecto y estaba con el vol a fondo... como no sonaba se puso a ver el parlante haber q*ue* tenia y no se dio cuenta que el pobre integrado estaba cocinandose... despues lo desarme y me quedo ese disipador...
otra cosa
Alguien probo conectar 2 parlantes de 6 de car audio al 7377? estoy por comprar unos parlantes que vienen con divisor de frecuencia y tweter, estan buenos, aunq*ue* no sean de marca... ybaratos... 
Supuestamente son de 80Wrms... pero no le creo ni media los 80... yo con un 1562Q hacia sonar un wofer de "300Wrms" asi q*ue* creo que me voy a arriesgar a menos que alguno de ustedes haya probado y no le haya funcionado

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## rodr0

fabry_ el disipador, de un tamaño mediano va bien, el de un micro, te va a sobrar (mejor). si le pones el de un micro, ni hace falta ventilación, pero si estas deseoso de ponérselo, ponele un par de capacitores en paralelo con el cooler y bien cerca para filtrar posibles ruidos. 

y los parlantes te vana a andar bien, no creo que tengas problemas.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

esperemos q*ue* todo ande de maravilla! ando todo el dia en el 47 y quiero ponerle unos parlantitos como para zafar...

mas adelante le pondre un stereo... por ahora con ese ampli creo q*ue* voy a andar de sobra.... le pregunte a un amigo... que esos parlantes de 80 rms supuestamente con 30 "vatios reales" (asi dice el) va a andar sobrado, el se dedica a instalar stereos y sonido en autos...


----------



## g.corallo

rms = que vatios reales


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Gente! hoy lo termine y quedo funcionando! suena hermoso! 
Queria agradecer a mariano por toda la informacion que subio al foro, por el desarrolo y el trabajo que se tomo
El viernes me llegaron los parlantes, pero no tuve tiempo de ir a buscarlos y me cerraron el comercio. Mañana voy a buscarlos y cuando tenga un tiempo voy a instalarlos en el 147
Ahora los he probado con unos parlantes del equipo de musica de la casa, a poco volumen los explota, suena realmente exelente
Estos son los parlantes que he comprado, espero que suenen bien





Aca les dejo una imagen del circuito terminado, disculpen la calidad, es sacada con el celular





Que opinan del disipador? Cuando tenga los parlantes lo voy a probar bien, de ultima compro uno mas grande, ese lo tenia a mano
Saludos


----------



## rodr0

el disipador puede llegar a andar bien, pero sería mejor si lo colocases a 90º de com oesta ahora, que te quede el disipador para arriba y haga bien su trabajo.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Rodro no entiendo, porque trabaja mejor para arriba? Pregunto solo para aprender...

Que opinan de los parlantes? seran buenos y me clave? jajaja


----------



## mnicolau

Disfrutalo fabry, anda muy lindo el ampli. Ese disipador es como el que yo tengo y se te va a calentar bastante si le das rosca, todo cambia si le agregás un cooler, ahí solucionás ese problema. Te recomiendo lo pruebes a ver si mete ruido en el audio o no.

Los parlantes que compraste suelen andar bastante bien, ayuda mucho el divisor de frecuencia que traen, comentá después qué tal te va con esos.

*PD: pasamos los 2000 mensajes!!* 

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mariano que me recomendas para el tema de los ruidos?
Lei en uno de los primeros mensajes de puentear el chasis con el Gnd, si al hacer esto puenteo tambien el disipador, ya que este va a estar atornillado al chasis, pasa algo? 
Mañana voy a ir a la empresa de mi viejo, creo que hay una pc que se le quemo la fuente y la fuente quemo el micro y la mother, talvez pueda sacar el disipador con ventilador y todo.
Rodro me dijo de poner unos capacitores en paralelo con el ventilador del micro, que capacitor me recomendas?
Alguna otra recomendacion sobre los ruidos?

Muchisimas gracias mariano! la verdad he quedado sorprendido con la potencia que le has sacado a este ampli, muy bueno el desarrollo que has hecho, gracias por compartirlo!

PD: Pido disculpas a "Cacho" que me acabo de dar cuenta que ha editado 3 mensajes mios por los mismos errores de ortografia, el reemplazar "que" por "q" es una costumbre que me ha quedado del msn

Saludos

Edit: Acabo de encontrar un cap de 2200uf de 50v, de una fuente que hice en la escuela hace años (ni uso tiene porque nunca compre el trafo), me imagino que con ese cap en paralelo al ventilador del micro debe andar bien, espero mañana encontrar el disipador y cooler! jeje
Otra cosa, los capacitores del ampli de que voltaje recomendas poner? yo puse 16v pero si hay que cambiarlos los cambio, total son muy baratos


----------



## Fogonazo

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Rodro no entiendo, porque trabaja mejor para arriba? Pregunto solo para aprender...


Trabaja mejor porque el flujo natural de aire sobre el disipador es ascendente, si pones las aletas horizontales, el flujo natural no "Toca" toda la superficie de las aletas, ya que la inferior hace de bloqueo a las superiores.
Si en cambio están verticales, el flujo de aire se desplaza libremente entre las aletas "Tocando" toda su superficie.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

no creo que pueda, ya que ese disipador tiene como una textura en las aletas que se ven arriba que es donde lo podria afirmar... 

eso no lo sabia! je todos los dias son de aprender algo ja

saludos!


----------



## Cacho

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> ...me acabo de dar cuenta que ha editado 3 mensajes mios por los mismos errores de ortografia, el reemplazar "que" por "q" es una costumbre que me ha quedado del msn...





fabry_nirvana dijo:


> no creo q pueda, ya q ese disipador tiene como una textura en las aletas q se ven arriba que es donde lo podria afirmar...



Parece que es una costumbre fuerte...


Por lo de las aletas, sumo a lo que dijo Fogo: 
El disipador se calienta y calienta aire => El aire caliente, ¿Hacia dónde va? => Hacia arriba (tiende a subir porque es más liviando que el aire frío), si no preguntale a los hermanos Montgolfier.

Si las aletas impiden esa circulación el calor no se va tan eficientemente como podría. Por eso se ponen verticales 

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Rodro no entiendo, porque trabaja mejor para arriba? Pregunto solo para aprender...
> 
> Que opinan de los parlantes? seran buenos y me clave? jajaja



simplemente porque el aire tiene por donde salir. el aire caliente tiende a irse hacia arriba y con el disipador a 90º de como lo tenes colocado, va a refrigerar mejor.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hoy me llegaron los parlantes, la etapa no se los puede!
Suenan muy despacio y saturan, estas son las especificaciones de la pagina oficial

• 2-Way component speaker 
• 165mm Rubber edge injection cone woofer 
• 29mm Silk dome tweeter 
• 62-22KHz, 90 dB/w/m 
• Outboad screw-type network (LPF/HPF: -12dB/oct) 
• 100×45×H18mm (20 Oz)(Woofer) 
• 25mm ASV(Woofer) 
• 20mm ASV(Tweeter) 
• MAX.POWER: 150W/4 Ω

Otra cosa, el TDA7377 no dice philips, dice ST
Si es trucho, tanto puede cambiar la potencia? porque le falta bastante potencia, que me recomiendan? armar otro TDA como el 1562?


----------



## g.corallo

philips es una marca al igual que st lo unico que cambia es la marca de hay a que sea trucho es otra cosa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee....ambos usan la sigla TDA, pero el 7377 es de ST, no de Philips.


----------



## g.corallo

el que es philips es el TDA1524a para hacer el pre con control de tonos


----------



## Perrotron

Apenas leí este foro y descargue los pcb's y listas de materiales, me gustaría armar la placa del amplificador + el pre, pero en los materiales tengo una duda!!!! en la información del pre + el amplificador en la lista muestra un capacitor electrolítico de 1000uf pero si lo vemos de forma independiente se muestra uno de 2200uf, por que? y hablan también de un capacitor de 470nf pero ese no lo veo por ningún lado? que materiales debo comprar? y las bocinas son de 4 u 8ohms? SOY NUEVO.. GRACIAS POR SU ATENCIÓN.


----------



## mnicolau

Bienvenido al foro, son capacitores de filtrado, no son valores críticos. El cambio de uno respecto al otro se debe al espacio disponible en la placa. Armalo tal cual está, con los valores indicados. Sirve tanto para 4 como 8 [Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Anoche me fui a la casa de un amigo que tiene 2 TDA1562Q. Conecte cada TDA a un woofer+tweeter con el crossover y se los puede bastante bien, pero le falta volumen creo. Los TDA no tienen preamp
Mi pregunta es: si armo el pre con el TDA1524 se puede conectar sin problemas a 2 TDA1562? Ahora me pongo a buscar algun tema sobre el 1562 ya que mi amigo los armo con el pcb de "Aries"

Ustedes que opinan? armo 2 TDA1562 o busco otro amp para armar? escuchando los 1562 y el 7377 de mariano hay una diferencia muy grande en calidad, 7377 tiene mucha mas calidad, esto se debe al tda o al preamp? agregandole el 1524 gano mas calidad?

Saludos espero sus respuestas y recomendaciones


----------



## g.corallo

si pones un pre se ba a escuchar mejor y altener control de tonos puedes ajustar en este caso el balance,agudos,graves y volumen


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, se puede conectar el 1524 con un par de 1562. Revisá el 1º post del tema de ese IC, ahí tenés el pcb estéreo para hacer.

La "calidad" de sonido que hablás seguramente es producto de la ecualización del sonido que hace el 1524. Si conectás las entradas de audio directo al 7377 (sin pasar por el 1524) vas a obtener el mismo sonido que con el 1562. No es que ganás más "calidad" con el 1524, sino que el control de tonos que hace resulta bastante agradable.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Hoy me llegaron los parlantes, *la etapa no se los puede*!



En las especificaciones que has puesto dice que son parlantes de 4 ohms. Considerando que el TDA7377 del PCB de mariano está configurado para entregar 20W (que son mas bien 15W dependiendo del valor de la tensión de la fuente) ES IMPOSIBLE que no se los pueda.
Antes de sanatearte un poco, andá y medí la resistencia de DC de los parlantes esos que has comprado, por que no vaya a ser que la impedancia es de 8 ohms y por eso estas perdiendo la mitad de la potencia. Además, si es cierto que esos parlantes tienen 90dB/W/m, a media potencia (8W) te tienen que volar la peluca si los escuchás dentro de un auto, por que te van a dar casi 100dB SPL y eso es MUY, PERO MUY FUERTE! (claro que solo te van a quedar 3dB de rango dinámico y cualquier pico va a distorsionar mal, pero dudo de que a ese volumen ya puedas escuchar algo).

Moraleja 1: Si el ampli anda bien (y parece que sí) el problema son los parlantes. Así que andá y medilos, y si no tienen los 4 ohms devolvelos.

Moraleja 2: No se te ocurra probar los parlantes sin ponerlos en una caja o donde sea que vayan en el auto, por que ahí vas a perder graves y medios-bajos a lo tonto.

PD: No te creas que el 1562 te va a dar mucha mas potencia que el TDA7377. El 1562 tiene la capacidad de conmutar a otro modo de operación (usando las lift-supply), pero solo lo hace en los picos de la señal y NO de forma permanente. Así que antes de gastar plata inútilmente armando ese ampli, revisá los parlantes.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Buenas,

Que buenos tus comentarios Ezavalla, siempre se aprende algo nuevo...

Mariano, ya compré el TDA7377 y el TDA1524... ORIGINAL DE PHILIPS! Eso me gustó, ya que yo soy re meticuloso con las marcas, "original, o me quedo con dudas", jeje.

Así que dentro de poco (hoy) lo voy a ir haciendo... Ahora me estoy dedicando a el PCB.
Tengo que pasarlo a la placa con el sistema de la fotocopia...
(que todavía sigo sin poder encontrar un buen método, probé con 6 papeles diferentes y ninguno me resulta (bien) como yo quiero. Pero eso es tema aparte, ya me voy a arreglar).

Asi que estoy bien contento, dentro de poco lo pongo a funcionar (todavía no tengo parlantes, voy a ver que le pongo, ¿Sugerencias? Son todas bienvenidas).

Saludos a todos!!
Tavo10

EDIT: Obviamente, el 7377 no es de Philips, es de ST Microelectronics, me faltó aclarar.


----------



## mnicolau

ezavalla dijo:


> Moraleja 2: No se te ocurra probar los parlantes sin ponerlos en una caja o donde sea que vayan en el auto, por que ahí vas a perder graves y medios-bajos a lo tonto.



*Muy importante!*
Probar un parlante sin una caja es desastroso, espero que no te hayas guiado por esa prueba Fabry.

Tavo, qué cuesta los ICs originales? hace rato que no los compro...
Para los parlantes, depende de tu presupuesto y lo que estés pensado hacer, es para el auto o para tu casa?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hola Mariano, como estas?

El TDA1524A de Philips Original cuesta 11.30
El TDA7377 original cuesta 9.80

Me los compró un amigo en La Plata de favor, ya que necesitaba otros componentes que no encontraba por ningún lado (TDA1514) y ya que fué hizo una gran compra ahí en la plata.

Che mariano, si tenés gente conocida, algun primo o familiar que vaya o viva ahí, te recomiendo que compres en Electronica Kation. Acá compré yo mis cosas y te juro que TODOS los semiconductores son originales, se destacan por eso. Todos Originales.

También tenés el buscador de la página para averiguar si está lo que buscás.

Bueno te dejo saludos Mariano, cuando termine el ampli voy a colgar algunas fotos...

Saludos, Tavo10


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> *El TDA1524A de Philips Original cuesta 11.30*
> *El TDA7377 original cuesta 9.80*



Ehhhhh....que HDMP que son en San Juan!!!! $21.00 pagué el ultimo 7377 hace como tres meses. Y el 1524 lo pagué como 14 mangos hace dos años...pero nunca lo usé luego de leer las especificaciones 

Claro, todos son originales por que les seco la mente con eso, pero se fueron al kar@jo con esos precios...


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh buen dato el de esa casa, estuve haciendo algunas búsquedas, tienen buenos precios y variedad, gracias por la info Tavo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Ojo con Katión, que tienen muchas cosas originales en integrados (aunque no todas), pero los transistores NUNCA se los compres a ojos cerrados. Están llenos de porquerías falsas mezcladas con los buenos.

Y consultar siempre el stock antes de clavarse yendo a buscar algo porque la actualización online que hacen es "un poquito" deficiente.

Saludos


----------



## Pableen

muchachos he tratado de evitar una pregunta idiota pero no lo logré. me recorrí las 102 páginas del post buscando la palabra tamaño(y las primeras 10 o 15 me las leí enteras) y no encuentro lo que busco...

se que debe ser una idiotez, y si ya fue preguntado, mis mas sinseras disculpas... pero imprimo la página 4 del pdf del ampli(amplificador solo, sin pre) y me queda muy chiquita, realmente no creo que sea el tamaño real.
pensaba comprar el tda7377 y en base a las pates del mismo ir imprimiendo hasta pegarle al tamaño... pero si alguien pudiese facilitarme la cuestion diciendome el tamaño esacto quedeberia tener la placa se lo agdradeceria... (el tamaño de el recuadro exterior del pcb)

muchas gracias!, me voy a tirar a hacerlo, hoy a la tarde me recorro las otras dos casas de electronica que conosco(la primera no tenia el TDA) y con algo de suerte hoy a la tarde me mando a fabricarlo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Pableen, el tamaño aprox es 95 x 64 [mm] (TDA1524 + TDA7377).
La del 7377 simple mide 56 x 38 [mm] aprox.

Date una vuelta por acá para poder imprimir el pdf correctamente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Saludos


----------



## mixato

Una pregunta: Alguien intentó hacer el preamplificador para 4 canales? yo el amplificador ya lo tengo montado con un circuito similar pero de 4 canales sin pre, lo primero que intenté fué unir las entradas para así con 2 entradas tener 4 salidas (el auto tiene 4 parlantes) pero no funciona, evidentemente la circuitería del integrado no lo permite ni siquiera acoplando con capacitores, ya que si uno alguna entrada, las salidas se distorsionan completamente, entonces pensé en hacer un pre y cuatro seguidores de tensión con operacionales, ahora que vi este integrado para el pre me vino la duda si no convendrá hacer dos circuitos idénticos, ponerlos a las mismas entradas y usar potenciómetros dobles. Que opinan?


----------



## Pableen

mixato, los parlantes de auto son casi siempre de 4 ohms, conectando dos por canal en serie tendrias 8 ohms, de cualquier forma, si querés que el ampli labure en 4 ohms(algo asì como el soble de potencia) lo que hiciste está bien, haces dos amplis y les unificas las entradas, un R para cada lado y un L para cada lado.

mnicolau, gracias por la respuesta, ya lo compre todo e imprimí en el tamaño correcto el pcb, por desgracia para mi, la habia impreso bien, osea que es MUY pequeña(es mi primer ampli y no tenia ni idea la verdad...).
esto me deja con un problema nuevo... no tengo idea de como agujerear la placa, supongo que la forma civilizada es con un mini torno, pero no poseo uno, así que pensaba hacerlo con mucho cuidado(y con muchas placas de respaldo por si la cago) con una agujereadora comun y una mecha de 0.8 pero olvídalo! hay perforaciones demasiado cercanas y voy a destruir todo... hay alguna forma mas artesanal de hacerlo???

otra pregunta, no conseguí aislante de mica, es necesario o con la grasa siliconada basta?

gracias por el proyecto mnicolau, perfecto para mi!


----------



## Tavo

> Y el 1524 lo pagué como 14 mangos hace dos años...pero nunca lo usé luego de leer las especificaciones



Que pasó Ezavalla? Te descepcionó el 1524? por?? No me dejes con las dudas!! por favor...

Si, en verdad no es el mejor integrado, ni el mejor control de tonos, pero no sé que le viste de TAN malo... jej

Ahora me puse triste... Espero que me guste la calidad final.
Es verdad, creo que en comparación debe sonar mucho mejor un pre con componentes discretos (el pre de TUPOLEV, en este foro) que no un simple IC, pero dentro de todo safa...

Bueno, y con respecto a los precios, es así. Estan bien baratos y Originales. Pero atención al COMENTARIO DE CACHO.

Es mas, iba a poner eso, lo de los transistores, pero para no ser derrotista no lo puse... Bue, yo me referí a comprar IC's en Kation.

Saludos Gente!!!
Tavo10

PD:


> $21.00 pagué el ultimo 7377



Ezavalla... Tan caro? mmm... ¿¿no dudaste antes de comprarlo?? No se donde vivís, pero para ahorrarte bastante plata, podrías hacer una larga lista de componentes y comprar todo en Buenos Aires...


----------



## Pableen

a mi el 7377 me salió 13 pesos hoy... todavia no se si no va a reventar por que de truchos no tengo ni idea, pero fui recomendado a ese lugar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Que pasó Ezavalla? Te descepcionó el 1524? por?? No me dejes con las dudas!! por favor...
> Si, en verdad no es el mejor integrado, ni el mejor control de tonos, pero no sé que le viste de TAN malo... jej



No es tan malo, pero por la misma plata me armé uno de primera (el proyecto 97 de ESP) con tres TL072. Lo mas grave de ese chip es la exagerada ganancia que tiene, que es de 30dB, así que para poder mover con comodidad los controles tenés que meterle una señal muy chica o atenuar la salida...al menos eso pasó en mis pruebas en el protoboard, y ese "parche" no me hacía gracia. El que yo armé tiene 10dB de ganancia y aún así es mucho...y tendría que bajarla un poco más, pero es mucho bardo desarmar el ampli.



tavo10 dijo:


> Ezavalla... Tan caro? mmm... ¿¿no dudaste antes de comprarlo?? No se donde vivís, pero para ahorrarte bastante plata, podrías hacer una larga lista de componentes y comprar todo en Buenos Aires...



Seee...me dí unas vueltas por las otras casas de electrónica, y lo más barato era $19.00...pero no tenían .
Yo vivo en San Juan, pero muchas veces encargo cosas a Bs.As. El asunto es que como no tengo planeado que es lo que voy a hacer a continuación y hay muchas cosas que me gustan para comprarlas y guardarlas, me gastaría un fangote de guita si mando a pedir por las dudas...


----------



## mnicolau

Tal cual lo del 1524 ezavalla, pasa eso... El pote del volumen queda bastante restringido en su recorrido debido a la alta ganancia.
Pero para ser el primer ampli armado por uno, es genial! Yo quedé más que conforme cuando lo armé la primera vez y todavía lo sigo usando en el banco de trabajo. Incluso en unos días le voy a armar su gabinete pobre, usé siempre la placa suelta  (la placa del 1º post).

A partir de ahí vamos ganando experiencia y buscamos algo más "complejo" y de mejores características... Así se va avanzando no?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Tal cual lo del 1524 ezavalla, pasa eso... El pote del volumen queda bastante restringido en su recorrido debido a la alta ganancia.



Satamente Mariano! El ampli que yo armé necesitaba una señal de entrada de 0.95V de pico para máxima potencia. Con la ganancia del 1524 (32) los 0.95V se alcanzaban con una señal de entrada al pre de 30mV ...sencillamente, muy chica para mis gustos.


----------



## Pableen

che... no funciona, que podra estar pasando?



Jaja, disculpen, fue la forma mas graciosa que encontre de pedir ayuda 
1-como ya dije, no se como catzo perforar la placa... le doy con el taladro con la mecha de 1mm y con todo el amor del mundo?(ojala fuese tan facil como perforar papel no??)
2-me vendieron uns capacitores de 2.2uF x100V por que no tenian de 25v, pero para el pcb resultan enormes... los instalo igual?
3-es necesario colocar un aislante de mica entre el tda y el discipador? o con la grasa siliconada basta?
4-mi novia me quiere dejar, ¿que hago?

bueno, muchas gracias de antemano, disculpen si soy reiterativo con las preguntas pero es que estoy bastante ajustado con los tiempos, y si bien no le pongo todas las fichas a que para el lunes lo saque andando me vendria TAN bien!


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja se complica que funcione así..

1º Hacé la prueba con un pedazo de placa, practicá varios agujeros con el taladro. Le agarrás la mano y perforás el ampli.

2º Vas a tener que acomodarlos como puedas... Las patas son largas así que pueden quedar por encima de las borneras de última.

3º No es necesario colocar aislante, pero sí la grasa siliconada.

4º Podés terminar el ampli y ponerte a escuchar buena música para pensar en otra cosa. Nada que sea depresivo no...  

Saludos


----------



## Pableen

jajaja, okok, buenas respuestas  una consulta mas... los 2.2uF x100V  son mucho mas grandes que los que veo en las fotos, eso obviamente se debe al voltaje, pero tambien me inquieta que la inscripcion diga:
"2u2 k"
     100
no se si el k está por otra cosa o si es tan marmota(a estas alturas estoy casi seguro... es mas creo que estoy pasando por mogólico...) de haberme vendido de 2.200 Uf ...  el tipo habrá pensado que eran 2200 nanos lo que me estaba dando?, ¿o está bien y soy un salame?

ya el de 2200 me dió uno de 220... asi que mañana a primera hora le estoy rompiendo el local jaja, muy probablemente yo lo halla pedido mal con el apuro...

gracias mnicolau, un grande!


----------



## mnicolau

2u2 está bien, son 2,2[uF]. Es más grande por la tensión que soporta.

Saludos


----------



## Pableen

si, pero dice 2u2 k volvi y el tipo me dijo que era lo mismo as{i que calculo que está bien, pero para que metieron esa k es lo que me pregunto...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo mas grave de ese chip es la exagerada ganancia que tiene, que es de 30dB, así que para poder mover con comodidad los controles tenés que meterle una señal muy chica o atenuar la salida...



Y sería muy complicado hacer un control de ganancia después del 1524 con un preset? Digo, si a la salida del 1524 (antes del ampli) le colocamos de alguna manera un preset mas o menos de 100K que pasaría?



> El asunto es que como no tengo planeado que es lo que voy a hacer a continuación y hay muchas cosas que me gustan para comprarlas y guardarlas, *me gastaría un fangote de guita si mando a pedir por las dudas...*



jaja, yo si que me gasté un fangote de guita la vez pasada en bahía... Sumando lo que gasté en la compra de La Plata (Katión) y Bahía Blanca (Tecnomundo y Audimax) gasté mas de 350 pesos... (En un día no mas, imaginate si viviría en Bahía...) Y todavía me faltaron componentes...

Bueno, me quedé medio como dudando sobre la ganancia del 1524...  quisiera meterle 1.2Vpp a la entrada y que aún así sea controlable el volumen...

Saludos!!
Tavo10+

PD: Voy a chusmear el proyecto 97 de ESP a ver que tal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> Y sería muy complicado hacer un control de ganancia después del 1524 con un preset? Digo, si a la salida del 1524 (antes del ampli) le colocamos de alguna manera un preset mas o menos de 100K que pasaría?
> 
> Bueno, me quedé medio como dudando sobre la ganancia del 1524...  quisiera meterle 1.2Vpp a la entrada y que aún así sea controlable el volumen...



Y si...podés atenuarla con algo, el problema es que nunca vas a poder meterle 1.2V a la entrada, por que con esa tensión la salida sería de 36V, y como lo alimentás con 9...tenés bruto recorte y contra eso no podés hacer nada. La máxima tensión de entrada es la maxima de salida sin recorte dividida en los 30dB de ganancia

PD: Estoy suponiendo 1.2V pico-a-pico, si son solo de pico, el problema es peor...


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, gracias por la respuesta E Zavalla, pero la verdad es que no me queda en claro algunas cosas... (disculpa..)

No entiendo esta parte:


> por que con esa tensión la salida sería de 36V, y como lo alimentás con 9...



No será 3,6V? Sinceramente no entiendo, que no haya un método en electrónica para bajar la ganancia? a la salida o a la entrada! supongo que no debe ser fácil, pero que existen soluciones, creo que si las hay...

Esta bien, de todos modos ahora entiendo un poco mas que antes:
Según mi idea de ponerle un preset de 100K a la salida del 1524, no funcionaría. Entonces por qué no ponerlo a la entrada??



> tenés bruto recorte y contra eso no podés hacer nada.



Quiere decir que distorsionaría el sonido?

En serio, tal vez te vas a enojar, pero *no me cabe la idea* que no se puede hacer nada.:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

Pero me cag... en la electrónica entonces:

[IRONÍA]  le pongo un *microprocesador UltraSparc T2* (buscar en google), un *calimetrador de avellana chorra* y una *cicoca de pifa* y tiene que andar!!  jaja, no se, llamo a los marcianos para que le bajen la ganancia al mald%$#"%#" HDMP #$"#%$ TDA1524!!!! [/IRONÍA]

Saludos!!

PD: Tranquilos muchachos, no me fumé nada... jaja


----------



## Pableen

muchachos me da verguenza pedir esto pero... soy daltónico, normalmente me valgo de un tester para medir las resistencias o le pregunto a alguien los colores de las mismas... ahora no tengo forma de saberlo y espero que por favor me digan cual de etas dos malditas resistencias es la de 1k y cual es la de 10k, o si hay alguen por ahi leyedo y no sabe leer resistencias me conformo con que me lea los colores, disculpen lacalidad de las fotos, no pude conseguir mucho mas luz...



 disculpen enserio... espero que en base a las fotos puedan decirme si la de adelante es la de 1k y la de atras la de 10k o alrevez...
se los agradeceré mucho


----------



## g.corallo

la que esta primera en la foto en la parte de ariba es de 1k y la otra de abajo es de 2.2k


----------



## Pableen

ah, ok, mil gracias... voy a matar a alguien  lo gracioso es que le pedi hace unas horas a mi viejo que mire los colores, me los leyó calcule 2.2k y estube convencido de que habia visto mal o de que el tambien era daltonico jaja

gracias devuelta...


----------



## mnicolau

Yo veo de 10k la resistencia de arriba...
La de abajo 2.2k.


----------



## g.corallo

ah me equivoque pense que era rojo era naranja jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tavo10 dijo:


> No será 3,6V? Sinceramente no entiendo, que no haya un método en electrónica para bajar la ganancia? a la salida o a la entrada! supongo que no debe ser fácil, pero que existen soluciones, creo que si las hay...



NO es 3.6V...hay que sacar la cuenta como corresponde.
30dB es igual a una ganancia de 32. Si entrás con 1.2V a la salida tenés (maximo) 1.2V * 32 = 38.4V
Como es claro que no podés tener 38.4V por que la alimentación es de 9 o de 12V, lo unico posible que puede pasar es que la señal de salida recorte la amplitud al 25%, lo que equivale a una THD de como 32 millones%.




tavo10 dijo:


> Esta bien, de todos modos ahora entiendo un poco mas que antes:
> Según mi idea de ponerle un preset de 100K a la salida del 1524, no funcionaría. Entonces por qué no ponerlo a la entrada??
> Quiere decir que distorsionaría el sonido?



A la entrada si podés ponerlo, pero el problema ahora es otro: Para llegar a la salida máxima vas a tener que atenuar la entrada 32 veces, lo que para una señal de 1.2V te deja con una entrada al pre *MAXIMA *de* 37mV* y eso es candidato para que cuialquier ruido que ande por ahí se te meta al pre y luego al ampli. Puede pasar o puede no pasar, pero depende mayoritariamente de tu habilidad y conocimientos para gestionar señales de muy poca amplitud



tavo10 dijo:


> En serio, tal vez te vas a enojar, pero *no me cabe la idea* que no se puede hacer nada.:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



Seguro que se puede hacer algo, lo que pasa es que no es tan simple como se te ocurre hacerlo:

1- No usar ese preamp, sino otro donde vos tengas el control de la ganancia y puedas hacer lo que se te antoje con ella.

2- Cambiar el pote de volumen de 47K a una resistencia de 39K en serie con un pote de 5K. Con eso mantenés acotada la tensión de control del volumen y podés girar todo el pote a tu antojo, aunque no podés llegar muy abajo en ganancia...esto es mejor que nada.

Problemas:
1- Ninguno, pero no te sirve el PCB.
2- Quedás atado al margen de precisión de la tensión de control del TDA1524, pero siempre se puede poner alguna resistencia en serie adicional para lograr controlarla.

De todas formas, la solución 2 es un parche, por que estamos corrigiendo el efecto y no la causa, pero los problemas colaterales son mucho menores. Aún así, la probaría para ver que sucede con la tensión de salida para una entrada de 1.2V

Por otra parte, el TDA7377 en modo bridge tiene una ganancia de 26dB (típica) lo que equivale a una ganancia adimensional de 20. Si vos le metés 1.2V a la entrada, a maxima salida el ampli (cada mitad del puente) va a tratar de largar 1.2V * 20 = 24V. Como la tensión de alimentación es de 12V (cambiá por tu valor), otra vez vas a tener recorte, ahora del 50% y otro par de millones% de THD.

Por suerte o desgracia, la electronica no es una cuestion de "me parece que es así" o "como no se va a poder de esta otra forma". La matemática te dice los valores de todas las cosas en electrónica, y si no le hacés caso....tarde o temprano lo vas a lamentar...


----------



## Tavo

E Zavalla, Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta. Claro como el agua.

Saludos.


----------



## Pableen

g.corallo dijo:


> ah me equivoque pense que era rojo era naranja jaja


 
jaja, no prob, nunca es tarde para aprender a dessoldar jaja

ya está... ahora anda a conseguir mañana una resistencia


----------



## g.corallo

mañana? a donde a la primera placaq que este por hay jajja


----------



## Pableen

jaja, si, pero sigo siendo daltónico, ni idea de cual sacar ~_~


----------



## Agucasta

Hola gente del foro: tengo una duda. En mi auto, tengo un amplificador con 1 tda 1562q alimentado con la batería y anda con 2 parlantes de 6x9 en serie entre sí y 2 de 6" en serie entre sí y estos en paralelo (2+2) para mantener los 4 ohm.

Quiero saber si este ampli con tda 7377 puede llegar a tirar más potencia que el que yo tengo. Y calidad?.. Gracias como siempre..


----------



## mnicolau

Combinando ambos canales, sí, tenés la misma potencia que el 1562. La calidad no debería cambiar...

PD: hacé las preguntas en forma general, así cualquiera puede responderte.

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Hola a todos

Soy nuevo en esto y tengo una duda me podrian decir si el tranformador va conectado directamente ala placa del amplificador o necesito el conversor CA-CC y si es asi me podrian despejar de esa duda

¿Como se conecta el Conversor CA-CC ala entrada de corriente del amplificador?

Voy a tratar de explicarlo haber si me pueden ayudar

En la salida del conversor CA-CC tiene 2 borneras triples una que es +V y la otra GND y la entrada de corriente del amplificador solo es una bornera doble que tambien es +V y GND eso es lo que no entiendo ¿como conecto esas 2 borneras triples ala doble?

PD: Puse una imagen improvisada para que me entiendan mejor

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Tavo

El conversor es la parte mas fácil de todas!

El conversor tiene una entrada (dos cables) y una salida (dos cables también).
Por los primeros dos cables entran directo los cables del bobinado secundario del transformador, y la salida del conversor va directo al amplificador, obviamente respetando la polaridad, positivo del conversor al positivo del ampli y negativo (o masa) del conversor  al GND del ampli (masa).

GND = Ground = masa

Esas dos borneras triples que estan a la salida creo que son bien al pedo que sean triples. Bien podría ser una sola simple. No vas a conectar tres cables al positivo y tres al negativo supongo...

Saludos!
tavo10

PD: el GND es común a la alimentacion y al GND del ampli, obviamente.


----------



## KarLos!

Gracias Tavo10 por aclararme esta duda
estoy todavia medio lento en esto de la electronica 
ahora si puedo acabarlo!
gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Las borneras triples de salida no están al p3do, lo hice así para poder alimentar distintas cosas. En su momento cuando lo armé, alimentaba el ampli, el pre, el vúmetro y coolers desde ahí. Si fuera una sóla bornera, se complica colocar todos los cables.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

ajá. disculpá Mariano.
Se podrían hacer los ramales de alimentacion de los mismos cables también...

Saludos!


----------



## KarLos!

Hola
Necesito una recomendacion!
¿Que tipo y calibre de cable debo usar para las conexiones en el circuito impreso y tambien para la conexion de los parlantes?

Gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

con poco mas de 1mm creo que va de sobra. No circulan corrientes muy grosas por los cables...

Y para los puentes en las placas, según cuales sean, por lo general AWG#20 o AWG#18...

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## KarLos!

Hola! 
disculpen por molestar otra ves tengo una duda es que me regalaron 2 woofers de 12'' genericos de esos que no son de ninguna marca queria saber si este amplificador los puede levantar bien aca dejo las especificaciones del woofer

- Cono de papel rígido 
- Suspensión de aire 
- Bobina de aluminio 
- Estructura ventilada 
- Potencia: 210 W (solo dice watts) 
- Impedancia: 8 Ohms 
- Sensibilidad: 89 dB 
- Medida: 12 pulgadas 
- Diámetro de la bobina: 1,5 pulgadas 
- Rango de frecuencia: 25 - 4,000 Hz 
- Imán: 860 g 

PD: se que no son buenos pero quiero usarlos por el momento de aqui hasta que consiga dinero jaja...!

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Carlos, esos woofers son de 8[Ohm] con lo cual no sería lo ideal el TDA7377. Deberías usar algo más potente, un TDA2050 por woofer andaría muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Hola que tal, gracias antes que nada por este post. Mira armé la pote sola, con el 7377 y me recalienta el capacitor de 2200 25v tenes idea por que puedo ser? comprobe la conduccion de todas las pistas pero todo parece estar bien. Espero que me puedas ayudar. gracias.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Marcos y bienvenido al foro.
Primero te diré que es raro que se caliente ese capacitor. Revísalo, no sea que lo hallas puesto invertido, también revisa que no tenga fugas. Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que tengas algún problema con el rectificador. 
Comprobá esto que te mencioné e infórmanos sobre los resultados para poder seguir ayudándote.
Salu2


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Gracias por la atencion Jhonny DC voy a comprobar esos tres items que citaste, mañana compro otro capacitor porque este ya no sirve. En cuento tenga todo list, te comento los resultados. Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Te comneto, la pote anda pero suena horrible la verdad, debo aclarar que al pensar q*UE* con uno de 2200uf 25v iba a dar los resultados anteriores compre uno de 3300uf x 50v. Por eso se puedo llegar a escuchar mal?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Marcos, tenés que estar metiendo la pata en algún lado... con ese cambio no va a empeorar, al contrario.
Comentá un poco más cómo estás alimentando, de dónde estás sacando el audio y demás conexiones que estés haciendo.

Subí una foto de la placa de ambos lados así revisamos también.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mariano acá al lado mío tengo un TDA2050 armado con la placa simple, y suena terriblemente bien. Increíble los bajos que tira. Estoy alimentando un mid-bass woofer de 5 1/4 " y lo mueve muy bien, lo tengo "al palo" todo el día y se la banca bien, apenas está tibio el disipador...

Muy buenas tus placas.
Lo único le hice algunas modificaciones en los componentes. Todo sacado del esquema original del datasheet... Por ejemplo los capacitores de filtrado de 220 uF y los de filtrado de alta frecuencia son uno cerámico y un poliéster 104 por rama.+

Pavadas, pero que mejoran por ahí las cosas... Cuando puedo subo una foto de la placa para que la veas..

Saludos!
Gracias!!

Tavo10


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Tavo, anda muy bien realmente ese IC y super simple de armar, además de barato. Si se tiene el trafo requerido, es una de las mejores opciones...

Saludos


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Aca estan las fotos, una de rente y otra de la parte de abajo. Las soldaduras estan perfectas. tal vez al estropearce el otro capacitor y echar humo se daño el circuito integrado, aunque lo dudo, debido a que como no se de el tema estoy con esas ideas raras jaja. Lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 12v dc (tira casi 17) de 2 A y tambien probe otro del mismo voltaje pero 8 A. La señal de audio viene del jack de la pc. Y la idea es alimentar un parlante que actualment esta asinedo alimentado por una pote de 10 w con tda 2002 o 2003, no recuerdo. Cualquier dato que me pidan aca estoy !! Aca pongo las fotos. GRACIAS DE NUEVO POR SU ATENCION. 

Foto 1:

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_42155391-1.jpg

Foto 2:

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/fotos/previo/thump_42155421-2.jpg


----------



## KarLos!

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Carlos, esos woofers son de 8[Ohm] con lo cual no sería lo ideal el TDA7377. Deberías usar algo más potente, un TDA2050 por woofer andaría muy bien.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias mnicolau

Despues hare uno con TDA2050 en puente, pero primero hare el 7377 sin pre voy a ver que tal me queda, estuve leyendo post anteriores y vi que con unos parlantes 6x9 funcionan bien, tengo unos JBL de mi carro que no ocupo, haber que tal me queda, subire fotos cuando lo tenga hecho por el momento no puedo hacer mucho solamente la placa ya que mi dremel no sirve  cuando compre uno nuevo perforare y empezare a soldar todo! 

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Jhonny DC

MarcosDaniel dijo:


> Aca estan las fotos...


 

Hola Marcos. Mira, no te voy a mentir, las fotos dejan mucho que desear. No sé si puedes aumentar la resolución de tu cámara. En todo caso intenta sacar las fotos de más de cerca. La idea es que se puedan apreciar las pistas y la ubicación de los componentes. En las fotos que subiste, al agrandar la foto de las pistas solo se ve el pixelado y no se logra apreciar lo que importa. Y la otra, trata de que sea bien de arriba porque lo importante es que se vea la ubicación de los componentes en la placa. Trata de sacar esa foto también de más cerca. De todas formas esa se aprecia algo.
Salu2


----------



## German Volpe

Hola a todos soy yo de nuevo. no se si lo habia preguntado antes, pero, que tal anda el "preamplificador simple" , el de los tl071???? alguien lo armo?, yo arme el 1524 y anda bastante bien. pero.. me gustaria armar este para usarlo como regulador de ganancia tipo como las potencias, para este tda7377. aa y otra... el integrado tiene reemplazo? de ser asi... habria q cambiar algunos componentes pasivos???
bueno espero sus respuestas.
nos vemos!! saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, anda muy bien, yo lo usé para eso también...
TL071 es super común y barato, no deberías tener problema en conseguirlo...

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

aaa bueno listo, entonces veo cuando lo puedo armar.. muchas gracias mariano, vos siempre me ayudas en todo, jaj.
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Mariano acá al lado mío tengo un TDA2050 armado...



Que colgado que soy!!
Perdón, ese mensaje no iba en este thread! No se porqué lo publiqué acá si en realidad tenía este thread abierto en otra pestaña!!

Ese comentario debería ir es este otro post -->
*TDA2030 / TDA2040 / TDA2050 / LM1875 en puente y simple + Pre TL072 + PCBs*

Saludos y disculpen... 
Tavo10


----------



## mnicolau

No hay problema Tavo, un mensaje más, un mensaje menos... entre los casi 2100 que hay 

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

marianito te voy a molestar un ratito mas  jaja. segun tengo entendido vos usaste el ampli en un auto. bueno ahora viene la pregunta, quizas un poco desvirtuada.
tuviste que armar algun supresor de ruidos para el ampli,(con el tema de los ruidos de motor)????. 
bueno hoy compre pintura para pintar el gabinete donde lo puse, que era un estabilizador de tension. voy a mejorarlo un po*QU*ito mas esteticamente y voy a hacer la reforma del capacitor para mejorar graves, que yo no la habia hecho.
cuando este todo(unos cuantos dias) te muestro unas fotitos dale?

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

No hay molestia, para eso estamos...

Hubo problemas en un jeep de un amigo cuando lo probamos al ampli, se habían juntado varias cosas: mala puesta a tierra (chasis), capacitor del distribuidor seco y lo peor de todo (tenerlo muy en cuenta) los cables de las bujías no eran antiparasitarios. Con todo esto, el ruido que se metía era notable. En un vehículo más moderno no deberías tener problemas...
Desapareció luego de solucionar esos inconvenientes y además le había agregado el supresor a la alimentación por las dudas, podés armarlo si querés pero los que vienen comerciales son muy económicos también.

Saludos, esperamos esas fotos


----------



## German Volpe

hola de nuevo. la mande a mi vieja a que compre los componentes porque le queda cerca. jaja . bueno el problema es que en el pdf no indica que tipo es el potenciometro. yo anote "potenciometro doble log". esta bien lo que puse???
el finde arranco con todo jaja
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si, está bien el potenciómetro logarítmico.. aunque si conseguís sólo lineal, se puede reformar para que se comporte como log.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

aa ok. te cuento el problema. me dieron uno solo de 10k que no es doble. no hay forma de meterlo en paralelo al circuito no?
son de conseguirse esos potes dobles?


----------



## mnicolau

No, no te sirve así...
Son muy comunes los potes estéreo... es raro que no consigas.


----------



## German Volpe

aaa ok. bueno voy a ir armandolo y despues compro el pote que va.
gracias saludos


----------



## MarcosDaniel

Hola mnicolau Viste que tenia problemas con la potencia? Bueno logré que me andara un canal a la perfeccion, pero como es todo lo que pretendia la deje asi. Anda genial tiene una muy buena respuesta, ayer movió un parlante de 150 w rms american pro.Muy muy bien.  Muchas gracias otra vez. Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

una pregunta mariano los potes de 50k del control de tonos con el tda1524a son lineales?


----------



## jhonyflow

tengo un subwoofer y dos bocinas pequeñas pero se daño el amplificador que era con dos TEA2025b sera que el amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A le sirve. esto es para mi pc. por favor ayudenme no se casi de sonido. lo que quiero es que golpee bacano como cuando lo compre. digame si me sirve


----------



## German Volpe

mira yo creo que si te va a servir, ya que este ampli tiene configuracion en 3 canales. uno mas aplificado para subwoofer en este caso, y otros 2 mas chicos de unos 6w cada uno aprox.
aparte de que es re barato hacerlo y tiene muy buena calidad
saludos


----------



## tuliodef

Acabo de ir a la tienda a comprar unos componentes y pedí un TDA7294 que es un amplificador de audio de 100W DMOS pero me dieron un TDA7394 por "equivocacion" imagino yo, veo que son bastante similares este y el 7377 en cuanto a sus prestaciones pero no se si será compatible con este circuito! quien sabe algo sobre esto? no habria problema de ultizarlo? Gracias!


----------



## jhonyflow

voldemot  gracias por responderme. ahora quisiera saber en que parte del circuito conecto el subwoofer y las bocinas. ahaaaaaaaaaa y cuanto es la potencia de ese amplificador. de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## siaprendo

tuliodef 

te recomiendo ver el datasheet de ambos CI (circuitos integrados) pues parece que no son compatibles pin a pin (patita a patita o como le quieres llamar) esto biendo ambos data en la parte que dice pin conection (coneccion de pin, que barbaro mi ingles jeje)  
si al igual que yo al principio no saves como  encontrar el data, solo: escribe en google: tda7377 pdf, lo mismo con el tda7394 y encontraras en su datasheet un circuito propuesto que parece ser que no es muy dificil de elavorar.

jhonyflow 

busca el datasheet del tda7377 alli encontraras un configuracion propuesta para la situacion que planteas 2.1,  y en este tema parese que an subido un pcb de tal circuito es cuestieon de buscarlo  pagina a pagina (te llevara tiempo ya que solo son 106, pero encontraras muchas cosas interesantes sobre el ampli). La potencia segun el data es de 30w por canal en vercion estereo (que disen eso es ficcion) espero no truenen tus vocinas. te recomiendo en la paguina 97 el mensaje #1935. 

espero les sirva un saludo.


----------



## German Volpe

jhony aca te dejo el esquema del circuito. para mejorar los graves dijeron que hay que cambiar los cap. de entrada por unos de 2.2uf. bue eso fijate vos.
saludos


----------



## jhonyflow

es decir me quieren decir que el circuito propuesto por mniculau no me sirve para mi dos bocinas y mi subwoofer. otra cosa por favor me enseñan a medir la impedencia y la potencia de mi subwoofer y mis bocinas, las bocinas dicen q*UE* tienen una impedancia de 4 ohm sera q*UE* el circuito de mnicolau me las quema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jhonyflow dijo:


> es decir me quieren decir que el circuito propuesto por mniculau no me sirve para mi dos bocinas y mi subwoofer. otra cosa por favor me enseñan a medir la impedencia y la potencia de mi subwoofer y mis bocinas, las bocinas dicen q tienen una impedancia de 4 ohm sera q el circuito de mnicolau me las quema.



EL diseño de mnicolau no sirve para tu sistema 2.1, pero el C.I. es completamente apto para manejar tu sistema, asi que deja de preguntar tanto y mira el datasheet que ahí está toda la información necesaria.
Creo que de tu parte debes aportar algo antes de que te demos todo resuelto, no?


----------



## Tavo

Ni que fuera tan difícil, es ir al local y "dame un integrado TDA7377 de ST Microelectronics" y listo. No es taaaan complicado creo...

Y para tu chip, podrías ver (como te dice ezavalla) el datasheet que seguro está el circuito de armado. Y para el PCB es simple: Una tarde sentado en la compu o lápiz y papel y se hace el PCB, organizando los componentes de la manera mas correcta... No es tan dificil...

Saludos..
Tavo10


----------



## jhonyflow

ezavalla yo pregunto *M*ucho porq*UE* no se casi de esto y si bien creo el foro es para discutir dudas y hacer aportes. como no puedo aportar porq*UE* no tengo cnocimientos en estos, expongo mi*S* dudas si tu no sabes no opines. pregunto es a los expertos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jhonyflow dijo:


> ezavalla yo pregunto ucho porq no se casi de esto y si bien creo el foro es para discutir dudas y hacer aportes. como no puedo aportar porq no tengo cnocimientos en estos, expongo mmi dudas si tu no sabes no opines. pregunto es a los expertos



1- Si no sabes de esto, entonces deberías estudiar primero, y en el foro hay mucha información....solo es cuestión de buscarla.

2- Lo que has preguntado está perfectamente especificado en el datasheet del TDA7377 y es un diseño diferente al que trata este tema. Si tanto te interesa, deberías crear un nuevo tema con lo específico de tu consulta y no ensuciar el contenido de este hilo con cosas que son externas al mismo.

3- En el subforo de "Elementos de salida" hay muchísima información sobre tu consulta de la medición de impedancia y, te repito, este no es el lugar para consulta sobre eso. Debes usar el buscador y preguntar en esos hilos tus dudas.

4- Nadie te pide que hagas aportes. Lo que se te pide es que no ensucies el contenido de un tema con consultas que le son completamente externas, y también se te pide que no trates de que te den todo resuelto, por que eso no funciona en este foro.

5- No soy experto, pero algo del tema conozco.


----------



## Cacho

Jhony, Jhony, Jhony...

Pongámonos de acuerdo en cómo funciona el foro:
Lo primordial es que es un foro, y no un chat. En los chats es usual encontrar a los asesinos idiomáticos que todo lo resuelven con una _K_, una _q_ suelta y sin un sólo punto ni comas. Acá no. Consideralo un básico análisis, un buen consejo implícito, un pedido y una advertencia.

Siguiendo, adhiero al mensaje de Ezavalla. Lo que te dijo es más que correcto.

Y para terminar en un foro se lee, lo primordial es eso. Te propongo un ejercicio: Por cada post que publiques leé 50 más. Da unos resultados increíbles. 
En tu caso se nota que no leíste mucho de lo que hay en el foro porque te podrías sacar las dudas esas muy rápido y sabrías a quién le estás diciendo que si no sabe, que no opine (te aviso que hiciste un poco el ridículo).

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

A mi también me "_espantaron_" así de entrada (el mismo moderador ) y supe entender la situación y aprendí un poco más. No viene mal una corrección...

Nunca escribí así con "q" o "ke" porque es un desastre usar esta costumbre. Ni siquiera en los mensajes de texto del celular.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## German Volpe

hola a todos. resulta que termine de armar el "preamplificador simple". bueno... como siempre,, hay algun problema . bueno conecto todo y mando audio. muevo el potenciometro y regula bien la ganancia en un canal. hasta ahi vamos bien. despues cambio el parlante de salida y lo pruebo al pre. nuevamente. NO HAY SONIDO.
bueno eso es lo que me paso . un canal suena perfecto se puede regular bien pero con el otro no hay caso.
cuando lo probe por primera vez pasaba lo mismo. me pongo a ver la plaqueta y estaba en corto una salida del pre de un canal seria. separo la pista y todo y digo " bueno eso debio ser el problema". pero parece que no.
yo no creo que se haya quemado el integrado.. me parece raro. algunas de mis conclusiones son:
1.algun integrado defectuoso
2.el potenciometro doble que esta regulando 1 solo como si fuera uno simple
3. nose jaja

bueno si se les cruza algo diganmelo, y tambien alguna forma de medir "continuidades" entre componentes y demas.


creo que no hace falta una foto de la plaqueta, ya que si me tiran unos datos me fijo

bueno saludos espero su ayuda 

chicos disculpenme haberlos molestado. pude solucionar el problema!!!! )))
era una de las tantas pistas que no hacian contacto jaja. igualmente muchas gracias. el pre funciona muy bien.
muchas gracias mariano por bancarme en todo jaja
saludos... en un rato posteo imagenes


----------



## siaprendo

voldemon Felicidades. 

hola les cuento que ya he armado varios amplificadores para mis camaradas (amigos) con el tda7377. ahora que hice uno para mi y le agregue el presimple al subir al maximo volumen en ciertos momentos suena pausado como si le cortaran la coriente  por un milisegundo (y con mucha distorcion) el transformador entrega 12VCC a 5A con el rectificado y filtrado me entrega casi 17VCD,  alguien sabria que problema puede tener.

de antemano gracias.

un cordial saludo desde Queretaro.

perdon es Voldemot y de nuevo felicidades.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

siaprendo dijo:


> y le agregue el presimple *al subir al maximo volumen* en ciertos momentos suena pausado como si le cortaran la coriente  por un milisegundo (y *con mucha distorcion*) el transformador entrega 12VCC a 5A con el rectificado y filtrado me entrega casi 17VCD,  *alguien sabria que problema puede tener.*



Leé acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/260249/ _en la ultima cita del mensaje.


----------



## siaprendo

gracias por el dato ezavalla y disculpa mi redaccion falta de costumbre,  es por eso que trato de preguntar lo menos posible.

una consulta mas: lo recomendable seria el parche aumentar una resistencia como el pote es de 10k le podria poner una de 4k.

 gracias por a tender a mi consulta y otra disculpa por la falta de acentos pero la maquina tiene tablero americano(que mal pretexto jeje).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

siaprendo dijo:


> gracias por el dato ezavalla y disculpa mi redaccion falta de costumbre,  es por eso que trato de preguntar lo menos posible.



Yo no te he criticado la redacción. Solo marqué las palabras importantes de tu relato



siaprendo dijo:


> una consulta mas: lo recomendable seria el parche aumentar una resistencia como el pote es de 10k le podria poner una de 4k.



   Queeee? No se de que estas hablando...
Lo que dice ahí es que con 17V de alimentación y ganacia de 20 no podés pasar de  850mV pico-a-pico (mas real es algo de 750mV) Si te pasás de ahí va a distorsionar MAL...



siaprendo dijo:


> gracias por a tender a mi consulta y otra disculpa por la falta de acentos pero la maquina tiene tablero americano(que mal pretexto jeje).



La mía también lo tiene y no por eso me faltan...


----------



## Tavo

Buenas ¿como estan!?

Escribía para comentar que ya terminé el amplificador. Por lo menos la etapa amplificadora (TDA7377) ya está armada y funcionando, ahora me falta hacer el preamplificador. Por cuestiones de gustos (y consejos) no voy a armar el TDA1524, mejor le voy a poner un pre mas clásico. Pensaba en el que lleva dos TL071 (o TL081) o si no, un pre a transistores, tipo el de TUPOLEV, pero ahí ya se extiende la cosa, es bastante más complicado...

Bueno gente, sin dar mas vueltas, yo se que a ustedes les gustan las fotos. Ahí vamos...







En esta se ve bien la placa. Ahí quedaron unos espacios vacíos porque me faltan comprar tres borneras; la de las entradas (in) y la del switch.
Y por supuesto no podía faltar la firma "tavo" 






Acá se ve bien la marca del TDA7377, ST Microelectronics, original.











Allá se ve la "Lucky" de fondo, mi perra 
Las fotos las saqué en el patio para tener mejor luz.






Y en esta una vista general de la placa.

Bueno, ahora me faltaría hacerle un buen pre y meter todo en un lindo gabinete. Cuando termine todo, también voy a subir las fotos.
También me faltan esas tres borneras, por eso el espacio vacío que se nota en la placa...
Espero les guste el ampli. Como verán, acostumbro a estañar todas las pistas, y mas si son finas, me da mas confianza y seguridad.

Saludos a todos!
Tavo10

EDIT1: El disipador que le puse es de un procesador de PC. No se bien de que modelo porque lo encontré en mi escuela en una caja y me vino al pelo. Creo que no va a hacer falta un fan, pero si calienta mucho no es problema, se atornilla atrás. Ya tiene las marcas de los tornillos. Originalmente llevaba uno pero estaba en muy malas condiciones por eso se lo saqué... Y con respecto al tamaño no hice cálculos, pero mi _ojímetro_ y _masomenómetro_ dió bien en un 99,9%


----------



## German Volpe

si me dejan les doy un aporte/opinion.. por lo que veo muchos ponen buenos disipadores , gruesos grandes de diversas formas. bueno les puedo decir que este integrado necesita poca y nada disipacion. yo lo tengo con un disipador de pentium 1 bastante finito con un cooler(innecesario) y no calienta absolutamente nada con 12 y 16v a maxima potencia con carga de 4 ohm, pero NADA. asi lo tuve un buen rato y apenas estaba tibio. bueno eso es todo. que les sirva para no tener q usar grandes disipadores  y miniturizar mas los circuitos.
saludos


----------



## g.corallo

pero la ventilacion forzada disipa mucho calor


----------



## German Volpe

pero como dije. es innesesaria. la probe sin cooler y con. y tanta diferencia no hay ya que es medio chico. que se yo. para mi es muy eficiente el integrado.
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Es mejor tener la disipación sobredimensionada (sin exagerar, tampoco le vamos a poner una turbina de un Boeing 747 como cooler ) y no que esté justa; porque a la primera falla, puede calentar mas de lo normal y chau TDA. A parte, si es por el espacio, ocupa mas el tamaño del transformador que el disipador.

Yo prefiero tener de sobra.
Al igual con la corriente en un amplificador. Veo que cuando alguien hace un ampli siempre se discute este tema.
Supongamos que un amplificador consume 2 amperes, y casi siempre todos compran un transformador de 2 o 1,5 amperes... Creo que en un caso así, sería mejor comprar uno de 3 amperes y que trabaje descansado... Es mi punto de vista, muy personal.

Saludos
Tavo10

Veo que a nadie le gustó mi ampli, no comentaron nada... jej
A mi si me gusta, y mucho. Falta terminarlo...


----------



## German Volpe

igual se supone que el ampli es para uso en auto. entonces no va a necesitar transformador. lo que ahorra mucho espacio. pero lo que digo yo es que muchos ponen sarpados disipadores. un ejemplo seria el de mariano en las fotos de la primera pagina. si podes metelo, no problem! pero tampoco hace falta mucho.
saludos



tavo10 dijo:


> Buenas ¿como estan!?
> 
> Escribía para comentar que ya terminé el amplificador. Por lo menos la etapa amplificadora (TDA7377) ya está armada y funcionando, ahora me falta hacer el preamplificador. Por cuestiones de gustos (y consejos) no voy a armar el TDA1524, mejor le voy a poner un pre mas clásico. Pensaba en el que lleva dos TL071 (o TL081) o si no, un pre a transistores, tipo el de TUPOLEV, pero ahí ya se extiende la cosa, es bastante más complicado...
> 
> Bueno gente, sin dar mas vueltas, yo se que a ustedes les gustan las fotos. Ahí vamos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allá se ve la "Lucky" de fondo, mi perra
> Las fotos las saqué en el patio para tener mejor luz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, ahora me faltaría hacerle un buen pre y meter todo en un lindo gabinete. Cuando termine todo, también voy a subir las fotos.
> También me faltan esas tres borneras, por eso el espacio vacío que se nota en la placa...
> Espero les guste el ampli. Como verán, acostumbro a estañar todas las pistas, y mas si son finas, me da mas confianza y seguridad.
> 
> Saludos a todos!
> Tavo10
> 
> EDIT1: El disipador que le puse es de un procesador de PC. No se bien de que modelo porque lo encontré en mi escuela en una caja y me vino al pelo. Creo que no va a hacer falta un fan, pero si calienta mucho no es problema, se atornilla atrás. Ya tiene las marcas de los tornillos. Originalmente llevaba uno pero estaba en muy malas condiciones por eso se lo saqué... Y con respecto al tamaño no hice cálculos, pero mi _ojímetro_ y _masomenómetro_ dió bien en un 99,9%


 


te quedo muy bueno tu ampli. y por sobre todo muy prolijo. me gusto mucho el detalle del estañado. te felicito. ahora el pre
yo diria q*UE* lo armes con el tl antes que transistores. 
saludos


----------



## siaprendo

hola, ezavalla creo me confundi y le'i la parte que habla sobre el preamplificador y una resistencia en serie con el pote y no sobre la parte de la ganancia del amplificador, revisare el texto de nuevo y como hasta ahora te preguntare.

un saludo y muchas gracias por estar al pendiente de las dudas  que surgen en perosonas poco o nulo conocimiento como yo.

tavo10 felicidades por tu amplificador ha eso es a lo que le llamo un buen refuerso, y no te preocupes ("Veo que a nadie le gustó mi ampli, no comentaron nada... jej") que a pasado muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Cacho

Te quedó lindo Tavo.
Felicitaciones por tu nuevo "nene".

Saludos

Edit: Ahora que lo miro bien, no parece estar aislado entre la lengüeta y el disipador. Si la primera está conectada a GND, no hay drama, pero si no, tené cuidado de que no toque otras cosas, que quemás todo y no tiene ni un poquito de onda. O si no, aislala .


----------



## Tavo

Ajá!!

Buen detalle Cacho! Si es verdad, no está aislado del disipador... Es que con ese disipador tuve varios problemas... Mhh...
Primero si le había puesto aislación con una membrana de goma (la saqué de una fuente de PC) con grasa siliconada y todo, pero resulta que cuando le voy a poner el tornillo,el HDP se me corta dentro y me queda incrustado en el dispador.
Luego no quedó mas remedio, tuve que agujerear el tornillo incrustado con mecha de 1mm y después con otra mecha de 2mm. Y decidí ponerle tornillo con rosca withwort (la común, no se asusten, ese es el nombre correcto) ya que el anterior que se cortó era del tipo parker para madera.

Entonces ahora había que hacerle ROSCA hembra al disipador! De vuelta a la ferretería a comprar un macho de 1/8...
-Buenas, ¿tendrás algún macho de 1/8 rosca withwort?
-Si si, aguantame que lo busco...
-Ah, buenísimo, ¿Cuanto sale este?
-(se fija en la lista de precios de la PC...) 25,50 te sale...
-

 Y lo tuve que comprar no mas...
Entonces ahora sí, con disipador con rosca, le metí un lindo tornillo y recontra apretado.

Entonces le voy a poner la aislación como me recomendó Cacho.
Muchas Gracias por el consejo.

Gracias a todos por los comentarios!!!!

Saludos
Tavo10

PD: Me copié un poco de las novelas de Cacho. Es que queda re divertido y atrayente leer algo así que no un texto en prosa .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No le pongas aislación por que no es necesario. La aleta está conectada directamente a masa, así que no hay ningún problema con eso.


----------



## Tavo

Muchas Gracias Eduardo por tu comentario!

Justo antes de sacar al TDA del chip lo leí e inmediatamente tomé el tester en modo continuidad y  justamente, la GND está conectada directamente a la solapa del TDA.

Buenísimo, no quería tocar mucho la sujeción del chip porque la rosca es medio sensible, ya lo saqué varias veces.

Saludos!!!
Tavo


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> La aleta está conectada directamente a masa...


Gracias por la aclaración. No sabía a dónde se conectaba internamente.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Buenas de vuelta a todos...

Estaba leyendo por ahí una parte del thread donde Mnicolau y Ezavalla hablan sobre los capacitores de entrada de señal del amplificador...

Y me surgió una duda:
Yo casi siempre no suelo tener en cuenta la impedancia de entrada, de hecho, no se cual es la de éste amplificador...
Bueno, el tema es que yo le puse capacitores electrolíticos de 3.3uF/50V a la entrada... Y me quedé dudando:
Por ahí leía que al principio Mariano le había puesto capacitores de 470nF a la entrada y Eduardo analizó la posibilidad de un cambio a capacitores de 1uF e incluso de 2.2uF, por cierto muy buena voluntad..

Y yo me puse a pensar ahora si no estaría en falta... Capacitores tengo, de 1uF, 2,2uF 3,3uF, 10uF, etc... lo que no se si el cambio que hice (3,3uF) afectará la respuesta en frecuencia del ampli!??

Bueno, si quieren alguno explicarme esto, voy a estar muuuy agradecido.
Y otra también es saber la impedancia del ampli sin el pre. Creo que es de 10K pero no estoy seguro

Muchisimas gracias a todos por colaborar, son unos capos.

Saludos!!!
Tavo10.


----------



## German Volpe

para mi si cambia mucho la respuesta. es mas.... lo hace bajar demasiado en subsonic. no se controla mucho el cono que digamos. pero bue jaja. por mi mejor
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

De 2.2[uF] a 3.3[uF] no vas a notar ningún cambio a oído ya que con 2.2[uF] ya abarca a partir de 20[Hz] (bastante menos de lo reproducido por los parlantes) y mientras más grande el cap, más atrás llega la curva. Te dejo la gráfica para que compares. La impedancia de entrada la tenés en el data: 15K "Typ".



Entre los 470[nF] que propone el datasheet y los 2,2[uF] sí hay mucha diferencia...

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

mariano los potes son lineales?


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas 

despues de un tiempo me decidi a armar el ampli este con el pre incluido en la misma placa. hoy lo termine y al momento de probarlo ... epa no anda. revise el miniplug y funcionaba . el parlante funciona no hay pistas que se toquen. el tda7377 calienta un poquito y el tda 1524 no calienta casi nada. el led se enciende y cuando lo pongo en mute baja la intensidad. desde ya agradesco cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## mnicolau

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> el led se enciende y cuando lo pongo en mute baja la intensidad...



Hola, cómo es eso? El led debería encender sólo cuando hacés un puente entre los bornes "Interruptor". De otra forma no debería encenderse. A cual mute te referís?

Subite unas fotos (de buena calidad y de ambos lados de la placa) así revisamos qué pasa...

g.corralo, lineales los potes para el 1524. Si conseguís podés usar log para el volumen, o reformar un lineal de última.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

gracias mariano por aclararme la duda


----------



## rafaaaa21

hola mnicolau mira el led enciende cuando hago el puente entre los bornes del interruptor a eso me refiero. cuando saco el puente el led queda encendido pero le baja bastante la intensidad de la luz. subo unas fotos que saque en el celu la resolucion no es muy buena ,cuando encuentre el cable subo con la digital.

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/7295/dsc00241pl.jpg
http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8206/dsc00240z.jpg


----------



## jasonxdied

Hola miren tengo un problema con el preamplificador el tda1524a, lo arme hace mucho tiempo y no pude sacar el ruido que mete, no estoy seguro de haber hecho nada mal y ni que sea problema de la fuente que arme ya que probe una fuente de compu y tampoco anduvo. Les comento que el pre regula en todo ( volumen, bajos, agudos y balance) pero con un ruido de fondo que se incrementa cuando se sube el pote volumen y sigue estando si este esta completamente en cero. Voy a adjuntarles una foto del circuito y ponerles una lista de los componente q*UE* lo componen, tambien subi mi pcb modificado para las borneras, nada del otro mundo, solo para que no falte nada.

Espero su respuesta


----------



## German Volpe

jasonxdied dijo:


> Hola miren tengo un problema con el preamplificador el tda1524a, lo arme hace mucho tiempo y no pude sacar el ruido que mete, no estoy seguro de haber hecho nada mal y ni que sea problema de la fuente que arme ya que probe una fuente de compu y tampoco anduvo. Les comento que el pre regula en todo ( volumen, bajos, agudos y balance) pero con un ruido de fondo que se incrementa cuando se sube el pote volumen y sigue estando si este esta completamente en cero. Voy a adjuntarles una foto del circuito y ponerles una lista de los componente q*UE* lo componen, tambien subi mi pcb modificado para las borneras, nada del otro mundo, solo para que no falte nada.
> 
> Espero su respuesta


 


para mi deben ser los potenciometros que no estan con cable apantallado. (eso  no lo aclaraste). yo que vos volaria los terminales y pondria los potenciometros ahi.
saludos


----------



## Tavo

No creo que sean los potenciómetros, ya que por ellos no circula sonido. Eso tengo entendido. Por los potenciómetros solo circula corriente contínua. Eso es lo que hace el 1524.

Saludos
Tavo10.

Para mi es la fuente... Falta de filtrado...


----------



## jasonxdied

No la fuente no puede ser como ya te dije probe con una fuente de pc, con su salida de 12v y sigue haciendo el mismo ruido, es como si fuera mas bien un zumbido un buuuuuu constante, pareciera como si fuera la fuente pero no lo es, esta fuente tiene un regulador y despues del mismo un capacitor de 100uf, probe de ponerle uno de 1000uf en paralelo y no hay cambios. el amplificador que hice no es el de este tema es el tda2052, quisiera saber si tendria algun problema de ganancia con este pre.

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Tavo

Para mi que tendrías que hacer de nuevo ese pre antes que andar luchando y :cabezon: con ese que tenés... en serio no es muy complicado..

Me interesó mucho el ampli que estás usando!! Es el TDA2052 Original?? Se consigue fácil ese? Siempre quise hacerlo a ver que tal... debe ser muy bueno imagino, algo superior al 2050...
Tendrías la PCB del 2052? Muchas Gracias..


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas. 
al fin me funciono el ampli. le cambie el 7377 y andubo.pero ahora surgio un problema cuando le mando señal me mete mucho ruido e interferencias y el pote de graves no funciona :S si alguien me tira una ayuda.. muchas gracias.


----------



## German Volpe

hola a todos. me surgio un problema  que ya me sucedio con otro ampli. bueno resulta que hoy probando el ampli a maxima potencia los woofers oscilan (algo que me paso con un tda2040 por los cap de entrada) y terminan deformando el sonido.
antes que le cambie los cap de 470 por 2.2 no pasaba eso, y claro tampoco bajaban tanto en frecuencia. al parecer no ayuda mucho lo que digo pero bueno.
ahora cuando los cambie les cuento. 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

voldemot dijo:


> hola a todos. me surgio un problema...bueno resulta que hoy *probando el ampli a maxima potencia* los woofers oscilan y *terminan deformando el sonido*.(



Y que esperás que suceda a máxima potencia? Tenés rango dinámico 0, así que cualquier onda va a recortar y distorsionar MAL.


----------



## German Volpe

jajaj esta bien no te enojes. no sabia eso.. jaja nunca me habia pasado.. siempre esa distorsion comun y listo jaja. gracias eza por el dato. la verdad que no tenia ni idea de eso. 
pero.. eso es normal?? digo... vale la pena hacer esa modificacion?? mas que todo por si cae uno que no sabe mucho del tema...
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

voldemot dijo:


> jajaj esta bien no te enojes. no sabia eso.. jaja nunca me habia pasado.. siempre esa distorsion comun y listo jaja. gracias eza por el dato. la verdad que no tenia ni idea de eso.
> pero.. eso es normal?? digo... vale la pena hacer esa modificacion?? mas que todo por si cae uno que no sabe mucho del tema...
> saludos



Cual modificsción? La de los cap de entrada?
Si es esa, ayuda bastante el alcance en baja frecuencia. Pero si los parlantes que tenés no te acompañan....pues no lo hagas.

PD: No me enojo, solo que buscan el problema donde no está...


----------



## juan_inf

leyendo el tema actual, tengo una duda que tal vez no es un problema, realizé el proyecto hace rato y tengo un ruidito que se filtra, queria saber si era normal dicho ruidito de este tipo de amplificador, o tal vez tengo una fuga de algun capacitor o problemas con tierra que no solucione, estoy usando una fuente regulada, asi que la fuente no es... si ese ruidito que se escucha es tipico del integrado no busco un problema que no existe. que me dicen escuchan un ruido lebe de fondo ??


----------



## Tavo

Mira juan:

Yo también hice el mío, _acá lo podés ver._

Yo no tuve ningún problema de ruidos, pero ninguno, silencio total. Para mi que no es lo mas recomendable alimentarlo con fuente regulada... Fijate que ese ruido lo puede generar el regulador si está mal filtrado o le falta algún cap... Seguramente la fuente la estás regulando con un 7812 o algo parecido...
Yo te recomendaría que uses un transformador simple de 12VCA por 4Amperes y sin regular ni nada. A la salida rectificada (corriente contínua) te va a dar unos 17Vcc aproximadamente, pero eso no es problema, porque al primer consumo baja la tensión a unos 14 o 13V y queda andando perfecto...

Quisiera ver tus fotos, para ver como te quedó. Incluso la foto de la fuente...
Los capacitores de la fuente, yo le puse tres de 4700uF y dos Cerámicos de 100nF y al pelo. Ningún ruido.

Saludos Juan.
Tavo10.

EDIT: 
Yo recomendaría  mejor un transformador de 5 amperes, por la dudas para que ande descansado. Digo porque yo lo probé con un transformador de dicroicas, que tiene 12V por 50W, eso da algo de 4,15 amperes aprox, y se notaba en el led de encendido (led de piloto para saber que está prendida la fuente) que cuando ponía un tema de punchi o muchos bajos el led se ATENUABA. Eso es seña de falta de corriente. Y entrega 4,16A...
Por eso mejor 5A y listo.


----------



## German Volpe

tavo10 dijo:


> Mira juan:
> 
> Yo también hice el mío, _acá lo podés ver._
> 
> Yo no tuve ningún problema de ruidos, pero ninguno, silencio total. Para mi que no es lo mas recomendable alimentarlo con fuente regulada... Fijate que ese ruido lo puede generar el regulador si está mal filtrado o le falta algún cap... Seguramente la fuente la estás regulando con un 7812 o algo parecido...
> Yo te recomendaría que uses un transformador simple de 12VCA por 4Amperes y sin regular ni nada. A la salida rectificada (corriente contínua) te va a dar unos 17Vcc aproximadamente, pero eso no es problema, porque al primer consumo baja la tensión a unos 14 o 13V y queda andando perfecto...
> 
> Quisiera ver tus fotos, para ver como te quedó. Incluso la foto de la fuente...
> Los capacitores de la fuente, yo le puse tres de 4700uF y dos Cerámicos de 100nF y al pelo. Ningún ruido.
> 
> Saludos Juan.
> Tavo10.
> 
> EDIT:
> Yo recomendaría mejor un transformador de 5 amperes, por la dudas para que ande descansado. Digo porque yo lo probé con un transformador de dicroicas, que tiene 12V por 50W, eso da algo de 4,15 amperes aprox, y se notaba en el led de encendido (led de piloto para saber que está prendida la fuente) que cuando ponía un tema de punchi o muchos bajos el led se ATENUABA. Eso es seña de falta de corriente. Y entrega 4,16A...
> Por eso mejor 5A y listo.


 

noo yo no creo que consuma tanto. con 3 amper es suficiente. yo lo medi con musica electronica a full graves, etc y distorsion y levanta picos de 2.5 maximo. 
el tema del led es normal, debido a la distorsion o porque esta a maximo volumen. tambien me pasaba en  el auto con una bateria de 70amper. pero claro si podes conseguir un trafo grande mejor! jaja
saludos


----------



## david2009

hola ahi alguien me llama daniela david (mujer ) y quisiera si alguien save armar un indicador de volumen. q*UE* lo indique con led o los numeritos a medida que valla suviaendo  el volumen grasias chicos


----------



## German Volpe

david2009 dijo:


> hola ahi alguien me llama daniela david (mujer ) y quisiera si alguien save armar un indicador de volumen. q lo indique con led o los numeritos a medida que valla suviaendo el volumen grasias chicos


 

mmm linda pregunta la verdad que nunca lo pense. estaria bueno algun circuito tambien me vendria bien a mi jaja.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

david2009 dijo:


> hola ahi *alguien me llama daniela david (mujer )* y *quisiera si alguien save* armar un indicador de volumen. q*UE* lo indique con led o los numeritos a medida que *valla suviaendo*  el volumen *grasias *chicos



Perdón.....pero en cual idioma estás escribiendo?

Por que dá poco menos que lástima el post que has escrito,y si pretendés que alguien te conteste tendrías que haber hecho dos cosas:

1- *ESCRIBIR BIEN* (sin dar asco, digamos)
2- Preguntar en el tema correspondiente.

PD: Decir que sos mujer tal vez ayude a que alguien te responda...asumiendo que seas mujer, claro.


----------



## juan_inf

tavo10 dijo:


> Mira juan:
> 
> Yo también hice el mío, _acá lo podés ver._
> 
> Yo no tuve ningún problema de ruidos, pero ninguno, silencio total. Para mi que no es lo mas recomendable alimentarlo con fuente regulada... Fijate que ese ruido lo puede generar el regulador si está mal filtrado o le falta algún cap... Seguramente la fuente la estás regulando con un 7812 o algo parecido...
> Yo te recomendaría que uses un transformador simple de 12VCA por 4Amperes y sin regular ni nada. A la salida rectificada (corriente contínua) te va a dar unos 17Vcc aproximadamente, pero eso no es problema, porque al primer consumo baja la tensión a unos 14 o 13V y queda andando perfecto...
> 
> Quisiera ver tus fotos, para ver como te quedó. Incluso la foto de la fuente...
> Los capacitores de la fuente, yo le puse tres de 4700uF y dos Cerámicos de 100nF y al pelo. Ningún ruido.
> 
> Saludos Juan.
> Tavo10.
> 
> hola tavo , sinceramente no creo que sea la fuente regulada como tu dices, ya que la estoy alimentando con un tranformador 15 + 15 y uso los reguladores lm7812, primero cambio los capacitores del amplificador si tienen alguna fuga que prodria producir el ruido muy bajito y despúes te comento como fue. Aca en La Plata ( argentina )  solamente  consigo capacitores de marca Jackson y no sé si son tan buenos. Asi que en vez en cuando cuando armo amplificadores grandes busco capacitores de marca. Saludos
> 
> cambiando los capacitores se soluciono el ruidito,  seguramente habia  una pequeña fuga. Saludos


----------



## siaprendo

hola a todos solo paso para compartir con ustedes el primer proyecto que termino, es un amplificador con un tda7377 para mi sobrinito.  Espero sea de su agrado:

costos:

amplificador y componentes:    $ 90
fuente con rectificado:           $160
gabinete                              $ 30
parlantes par                        $130 
cajas para los parlantes          $ 30

total:                                  $440  pesos Mexicanos,
sin contar ciertas cosas pero mas o menos eso es su costo en material.

tener un tobrino que te diga tio negrito y mi miclofono no tiene precio jeje.

DSC00902.JPG

DSC00903.JPG

un saludo a todos 
agradecimientos: mnicolau, ezavalla y a todos los que comentan sus dudas.

....y a los que las aclaran claro.


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones siaprendo por el proyecto , me hace acordar a mi 1º ampli armado también...

Saludos


----------



## jasonxdied

Disculpen las molestias pero sigo sin poder solucionar el problema del ruido de mi preamplificador, les subo una foto de la placa rectificadora que estoy usando, quiero saber si en la salida de 12, a traves del regulador podria llegar a estar mal rectificada asi como esta, por que me surgen muchas dudas, no es un diseño mio por eso.


----------



## siaprendo

gracias mnicolau, si se parecen un poco en el exterior porque creo que los dos estan en gabinete de fuente atx pero el suyo es mas complejo y sus pcbs son muy buenos. Lo felicito se nota la paciencia, experiencia, y conocimiento.

en cuanto me sea posible (que me presten la camara) subire fotos mas detalladas del amplificador y de las vocinas a sus respectivos temas: fotos de ............. hechos ..... 

Aclaro un poco: no es el primer amplificador que hago (aun que solo los halla hecho con tda's7377) ya he hecho varios pero este es el primero que es completamente made in home.   

un saludo.


----------



## david2009

he tanto lo de (ezavalla) no te calente che. que mal caracter tens he.


----------



## Cacho

david2009 dijo:


> he tanto lo de (ezavalla) no te calente che. que mal caracter tens he.


Te comento que los Moderadores tenemos un carácter bastante similar al de él.

De hecho...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/pesimas-abreviaturas-doble-post-34216/

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola ezavalla estas por ahi?? mira te voy a molestar de nuevo.
te acordas que yo te dije que con la mejora de los cap, al subir el volumen al maximo oscilaban a lo loco los parlantes??
bueno se me dio por probarlo de nuevo no a maximo volumen, sino con la ganancia de la pc a bajo volumen y el pre al maximo. yy la oscilacion aparece igual incluso a poco volumen... , pero claro con pre al maximo.
si regulo el pre un poco menos y pongo la pc bastante fuerte esa "oscilacion" desaparece.
aclaro , digo "oscilacion" pero la verdad que no se si se deberia llamar asi ese fenomeno.
vuelvo a preguntar, es normal eso??? a vos te paso alguna ves?? sera que el pre satura a maxima potencia y se produce esto? 
si no me entendes, despues te filmo un video y te lo muestro..
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

voldemot dijo:


> bueno se me dio por probarlo de nuevo no a maximo volumen, sino con la ganancia de la pc a bajo volumen y el pre al maximo. yy la oscilacion aparece igual incluso a poco volumen... , pero claro con pre al maximo.
> si regulo el pre un poco menos y pongo la pc bastante fuerte esa "oscilacion" desaparece.



Antes que nada...por favor no dirijas la pregunta solo a mí, ya que hay muchos foristas que han armado este ampli y que quizás hayan tenido un problema similar al tuyo y pueden responderte con mas autoridad que yo.

Yendo a la pregunta...leíste el link que te pasé antes? Me parece que no...
La ganancia de ese pre (supongo que estás hablando del TDA1524) es MUY alta y la del ampli es ALTA, lo que en conjunto te dá una ganancia total de *640 veces*. SI vos estás alimentando el ampli con 12V, la señal de entrada al pre debe ser, como máximo, de *18 milivolts* para poder poner el pre al mango...

Si vos me podés decir que esa es la máxima señal que entregaba tu PC con el volumen *bajo*, entonces tenemos un problema....si nó...volvé a leer el link que te dí antes.


----------



## German Volpe

hola bueno disculpa si te moleste. 
que yo sepa no me pasaste ningun link , estuve leyendo lo que me dijiste y no hay links.
el pre que arme es el de los tl071. que me costo hacerlo andar por algunas bol*****ces mias. la verdad es que es algo extraño... jaja. otra que voy a ver es la de cambiar los cap para ir sacando dudas pero... la verdad nose
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

voldemot dijo:


> hola bueno disculpa si te moleste.
> que yo sepa no me pasaste ningun link , estuve leyendo lo que me dijiste y no hay links.



No me molestaste, y te pido disculpas por que me equivoqué de quien me consultaba   .
El link se lo dí a otro que preguntó algo parecido...



voldemot dijo:


> el pre que arme es el de los tl071. que me costo hacerlo andar por algunas boludeces mias. la verdad es que es algo extraño... jaja. otra que voy a ver es la de cambiar los cap para ir sacando dudas pero... la verdad nose



El pre con el TL071 tiene una ganancia de 4 y con los 20 del ampli se va 80, así que tenés que meterle, como maximo, 150mV. Ese pre debería permitirte subir el volumen al mango si la señal de la PC es pequeña, así que poné el volumen de la PC al mínimo, el del pre al mango y comenzá a aumentar de a poco la señal de la PC hasta que llegue a la potencia máxima sin oscilación o distorsión...y eso es lo máximo que podés poner en la PC. Como no se si tenés instrumentos de medición, todos estas indicaciones son casi subjetivas y no puedo darte valores exactos ni saber que es lo que te sucede sin usar un osciloscopio, pero tenés que considerar que para uso normal a volumen alto, el volumen del pre debe estar entre la 10:00 y las 14:00 hs (y no me he fumado nada, imaginá que la perilla de volumen es un reloj y la marca de la perilla es la aguja de la hora).
Poner el volumen al mango no tiene ningún sentido si no sabés cual es la magnitud de la señal de entrada, por que puede pasar todo tipo de cosas feas...


----------



## Tavo

que problema con esto de las ganancias... yo no pensé que era tan complicado este tema.. 

Sigo leyendo...
Gracias por tus comentarios Eduardo y a todos por aportar información interesante y específica.
Saludos a todos!!
Tavo


----------



## siaprendo

hola voldemot:

hola ezavalla estas por ahi?? mira te voy a molestar de nuevo.
 te acordas que yo te dije que con la mejora de los cap, al subir el  volumen al maximo oscilaban a lo loco los parlantes??

te comento como fue que elimine la oscilacion 

1: puse un regulador para reducir voltaje 7809 al pre.
2: en el pin 3 del tda creo haber tenido una soldadura fria y resolde.

verifica no tener soldaduras frias, que las pistas no se toquen y cualquier otra anomalia, en mi caso dsapareco la oscilacion y disminullo la distorcion

espero te sirva de algo la experiencia que tuve.

saludos.


----------



## German Volpe

aaa ok muchas gracias... voy a hacer lo que me dijiste. despues les cuento que tal.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno muchachos, les voy a decir una cosa:
Si ustedes postean una pregunta, el que contesta asume que ya han revisado todos los problemas que pueden surgir de un armado incorrecto y analiza la solución desde el punto de vista del circuito, NO DE LAS SOLDADURAS NI DE COMPONENTES DEFECTUOSOS.

Esto se hace por que si hubieran manifestado problemas con el armado o hubieran dicho que no saben soldar bien, entonces alguien les hubiera pedido una foto del PCB armado para ver que onda, está claro?

Ahora bien, si ustedes dicen que el amplificador oscila o que satura o que distorsiona, ese es un "análisis" mas avanzado que se estudia por otra parte y no por como se junta el soldador y el estaño.

Espero que esta breve explicación les sirva para hacer preguntas claras y dar toda la información necesaria, por que de otra forma - al menos a mí - me hacen perder el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Mucha razón Ezavalla. Tal cual.

Cuando hablamos de problemas de sonido o cualquiera que sea, lo primero que hay que hacer es revisar todo FÍSICAMENTE; esto incluye: componentes, soldaduras, cables defectuosos, borneras, etc... y todo lo que pueda fallar mas allá de la parte electrónica. Por eso puse en mayúsculas "físicamente".
Así también se pierde menos tiempo analizando el problema y se llega mas rápido a la solución..

Saludos a todos.
Tavo10


----------



## siaprendo

ahora falta que cacho tambien nos venga a llamar la atencion, jeje 

No se molesten uno no nace sabiendo y de mi parte una disculpa por no realizar este analisis previo a las preguntas, desde hoy en adelante relizare dicho analisis fisico.

Y no. No es una perdida de tiempo pues aunque el motivo sea otro el hecho de leer  las respuestas nos aporta un conocimiento y hasta donde yo se no hay ningun conocimiento que sobre.

gracias 
saludos 
dalay (a qui en mi pais es un relajante que induce al suenho y en mi barrio lo usamoas para decir tranquilo no pasa nada)


----------



## Cacho

¿Y yo qué tengo que ver en este baile?

Y lo que plantea EZavalla es perfectamente comprensible. El tiempo del que disponés es el de él, haciéndolo pensar posibles causas, armando una explicación y después al escribir una respuesta, todo para nada porque el problema era algo que no comentaste ni chequeaste.

¿Se entiende la idea?
Con mi tiempo, hago lo que quiera, lo desperdicio, lo aporvecho... Con el tiempo de alguien más, ahí ya no aplica eso.

No iba a escribir nada, pero ya que me llamaste...


Saludos


----------



## siaprendo

¿Y yo qué tengo que ver en este baile?

es lo que me acabo de plantear, para que abri la BOCOTA pero es un mal que cargare toda la vida.( y me lo planteo muy a menudo)

¿Se entiende la idea?

Si, perfectamente.

saludos


----------



## jasonxdied

Miren unos post atras intente explicar lo que me ocurria con el preamplificador tda1524, muchas respuestas no tuve, asi que segui experimentado yo solo, mi problema era de ruido con este pre. Me habian dicho que era problema de mi fuente (del rectificado de la misma), yo aclare que no podia serlo, me equivoque, verifique esto con un transformador aparte y el ruido se reducio en gran parte, ahora lo que queda es si me pueden ayudar a modificador mi plaqueta rectificadora (la adjunte en la pagina anterior), necesito rectificar bien la parte de la salida de 12v, eh leido de que el regulador no es muy bueno en circuitos de audio, necesito que me aclaren esto, y si es posible que solucion podria darle. Adjunto tambien un pcb de intento de modificacion del rectificador. 

Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias..


----------



## Tavo

jasonxdied dijo:


> Miren unos post atras intente explicar lo que me ocurria con el preamplificador tda1524, *muchas respuestas no tuve*, asi que segui experimentado yo solo, mi problema era de ruido con este pre. *Me habian dicho que era problema de mi fuente (del rectificado de la misma)*, yo aclare que no podia serlo, me equivoque, verifique esto con un transformador aparte y el ruido se reducio en gran parte, ahora lo que queda es si me pueden ayudar a modificador mi plaqueta rectificadora (la adjunte en la pagina anterior), necesito rectificar bien la parte de la salida de 12v, *eh leido de que el regulador no es muy bueno en circuitos de audio*, necesito que me aclaren esto, y si es posible que solucion podria darle. Adjunto tambien un pcb de intento de modificacion del rectificador.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias..



Todo lo que te dije YO.
Yo mismo te dije que tu ruido era problema con la fuente y no me hiciste caso. ¿Viste?



> muchas respuestas no tuve


La mía si. Y acertada.



> eh leido de que el regulador no es muy bueno en circuitos de audio


Si no me equivoco, también te lo dije yo. Que no convenía usar regulador por los ruidos.
Tenés que conseguirte un transformador de 12VCA por 4 o 5A y rectificarlo. Eso te va a dar aproximadamente 17VCC. No importa que te pases de 12V, cuando lo exijas un poco en seguida va a caer el voltaje a unos 14 o 15Vcc, perfecto para lograr un buen rendimiento.

Sobre el rectificador:
Es de lo más simple de hacer. Comprás un puente rectificador como este





Comprás un capacitor de *4700uF por 35V* (podría ser de 25V, pero ya me ha pasado que se me hincharon, trabaja muy justo del límite) y colocas todo eso en un circuito impreso (plaqueta) y también dos capacitores cerámicos de 100nF, para filtrar RF.

Y listo, con esa alimentación, tenés muy asegurado que vas a tener el mejor rendimiento y SIN RUIDOS.

Saludos, y cualquier cosa consultá que no me molesta en absoluto.. 
Tavo10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disculpá. Estabas hablando de el Preamplificador TDA524, yo pensé que hablabas del TDA7377.
Le pegué una mirada a ese PCB, está bastant feíto.
Para qué dos capacitores de 4700uF? Para el preamplificador? Tas loco. 

Con dos de 1000uF alcanza y sobra.
Y sobre el regulador, si mirás el datasheet o investigás sobre un post (de fogonazo, creo) que hay acá en el foro, hablan mucho sobre reguladores de la serie 78XX y 79XX. Tiene que estar bien filtrado.

Saludos, estoy medio apurado.. jeje


----------



## g.corallo

4700uf para 3 o 4 A es muy poco se aconseja masomenos 2200uf o 2000uf por A y el doble del voltaje a filtrar


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, está bien.. Yo para ahorrar un poquito (muy mal lo mío)

Yo en mi caso le puse dos de 4700uF, pero pensé que alguno me iba a decir todo lo contrario que vos. jeje, que sobraba. 

Conclusión; Tenés Razón.

Saludos y gracias!!
Tavo10


----------



## g.corallo

si pero mucho no te sobra 300uf por cada capacitor no es mucho


----------



## Cacho

jasonxdied dijo:


> ...lo que queda es si me pueden ayudar a modificador mi plaqueta rectificadora...


Subí el esquemático, que con sólo el impreso no hacemos nada.
Habría que relevarlo para ver qué seconecta con qué, y eso no está bueno 

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

jasonxdied dijo:


> Miren unos post atras intente explicar lo que me ocurria con el preamplificador tda1524, muchas respuestas no tuve, asi que segui experimentado yo solo, mi problema era de ruido con este pre. Me habian dicho que era problema de mi fuente (del rectificado de la misma), yo aclare que no podia serlo, me equivoque, verifique esto con un transformador aparte y el ruido se reducio en gran parte, ahora lo que queda es si me pueden ayudar a modificador mi plaqueta rectificadora (la adjunte en la pagina anterior), necesito rectificar bien la parte de la salida de 12v, eh leido de que el regulador no es muy bueno en circuitos de audio, necesito que me aclaren esto, y si es posible que solucion podria darle. Adjunto tambien un pcb de intento de modificacion del rectificador.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias..




mira esta pagina usa el 7815 y el 7915 pero los remplazas por los 7812 y 7912 y listo lo que cambia de la que vos pusite es que es simetrica pero podes usar el terminal del medio que te da 0v en vez de usar el de 12v- dejo los datos de la fuente
datos:  http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/



saludos.


----------



## jasonxdied

Primero muchismas gracias por todas sus respuestas, ahora paso a explicarles algo, esta plaqueta rectificadora se conecta con un transformador (220Vac/+-17Vdc) en su salida rectificada da algo de +-23V, y todo esto se conecta a un amplificador tda2052 que anda de lujo (tengo pendiente crear un post, con todo el ampli terminado y sus pcbs), ahora la salida regulada se ve que no estaba bien rectificada por que de donde saque este circuito, esa salida la usaban unicamente para alimentar unos collers ( pasa que de donde saque todo el diseño de este ampli contruyeron un sistema cuadrofonico de 120 w rms total, cosa que el coller no viene nada mal), hasta ahora llevo armado un sistema estereo, tengo transformador de sobra para armar un cuadrofonico pero no tengo muchas ganas. 

Eso por un lado, ahora el diseño que propuse para modificar a esta plaqueta lo hice a las apuradas y sin pensar demasiado, es el mismo que el anterior solo que ahora se encontraria recitificada, la tension que entra al regulador cosa que antes no lo estaba, pero cometi un error ya que podria haber usado la linea ya rectificada.

Por lo que me dijo tavo10 de armar otro transformador no esta mal pero quiero aprovechar el transformador que arme, la cuestion es que entro con mucha tension al regulador, cosa que si no me equivoco tendria que entrar como maximo con 15Vdc (3v mas del voltaje que regula).

Subo un esquematico esperando su aprovacion arreglando lo que dije anteriormente, creo que le falta un poco de rectificado por lo que me dijieron, como rectificado fino, solo me dicen, hasta ahora el ampli no me mete ningun ruido. El tema de que entro con demsiada tension al regulador se podria solucionar poniendo algun diodo zener?

Saludos y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jason, te dejo una buena opción para alimentar el pre desde el mismo transformador y sin usar esos reguladores...

Saludos


----------



## jasonxdied

Gracias por la respuesta mnicolau, usaria unicamente la rama positiva de lo que me pasaste y con eso ya estaria


----------



## Tavo

> la cuestion es que entro con mucha tension al regulador, cosa que si no me equivoco tendria que entrar como maximo con 15Vdc (3v mas del voltaje que regula).



Este concepto está erróneo.
Lo que dice el datasheet, es que, para que el regulador cumpla su función correctamente, tenés que alimentarlo con una tensión superior (3V) de la que pretendés sacar.
Ejemplo: Si necesitás regular un voltaje a 12VCC, tenés que alimentarlo COMO MÍNIMO con 3V mas. O sea, 15VCC.
Pero eso no quita que también le puedas meter 22V (ejemplo) o lo que permita el regulador. Lo que sí, cuanto más bajes la tensión, mas va a calentar. Y eso corresponde a disipador bien adecuado sinó "chau regulador". Lo cocinás.

Era solo eso.
Espero que te funcione. Está buena la fuente con zeners, pero yo prefiero usar un buen regulador original con un buen circuito bien filtrado y desacoplado; más simple, menos componentes.

Saludos!
Tavo10 

PD: Jasonied. Me interesó el amplificador con TDA2052. Cuando quieras no más lo estoy esperando, lo necesito... 
Subilo, va a ser útil.


----------



## jasonxdied

Ah bueno listo entonces probare con rectificar bien y de nuevo lo que tengo hecho, haciendo un rectificado mas fino tambien. Con respecto al tda2052 dejame que me acomode con el tiempo y lo prepare bien y lo subo, es bastante sensillo no es nada del otro mundo, es mas en el datasheet esta el pcb (yo lo diseñe a mi manera pero es lo mismo). 
Asi que bueno aclaradas mis dudas y muchas gracias a todos, a ver si puedo terminar esto del pre.

Saludos!


----------



## pachi2009

Buenas mnicolau disculpame que te moleste decime no me podrias pasar un pcb con el pre con el tl071 en modo nono solamente un solo canal, porque intente dividir al medio el que esta en modo estereo y no me funciono y no tengo ni idea como hacer el pcb, Espero me puedas ayudar y disculpame el atrevimiento un saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pachi, todo tuyo...

Saludos


----------



## pachi2009

Muchisimas gracias mnicolau la verdad muy agradecido un saludo


----------



## Nimer

$14,40 un TDA7377!!!

Ya me pongo armarlo a ver cómo funciona. 
No hay forma de usarlo en mono, no? Puentear esos dos canales (que tengo entendido que ya son puenteados) y sacar uno sólo?
Para un ampli de guitarra me podría servir bastante más...

Después subo fotitos.


----------



## Tavo

Te animo a que lo armes Nimer... Yo también lo armé y suena bien... Lo que si es medio chico en potencia, claro, que más se podía esperar con fuente simple... jeje

Pero el ampli se destaca bien, tiene buena calidad de sonido.
Ahora que Nimer decía algo de "puente" o "bridge"... Tengo guardado un integrado ORIGINAL TDA8571J de "NXP" (ex Philips) (Amplificador cuadrafónico, con 8 operacionales dentro) y nunca lo armé porque dicen que es muuuy malo. Se podría puentear tipo como este TDA7377 y sacar solo dos salidas?

Y pensar que lo compré hace mas de dos años y ni sabía nada del precio (ni de calidad), me acuerdo que me lo cobraron bien caro... $48 argentinos.

Saludos!!!
PD: YA no mas me pongo a bajar y estudiar su datasheet, que no lo tengo en mi base de datos.


----------



## mnicolau

El 8571 ya tiene sus salidas trabajando en puente (son 8 operacionales), vendría a ser como 2 7377 en un sólo chip, 18[W] por canal con 14[V] de alimentación, THD 0.5%.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Estás seguro Mariano???
No te creo nada la distorión de 0,5%... Tiene un 10% de distorsióna máxima potencia, algo super exagerado... Y si, viendo el datasheet, tenés razón, solo que vos redondeás un poco: el datasheet dice Vp(alimentación) 13,7 / THD 0,5% ---> 17,5W
Pero no confío mucho en eso. A lo sumo calculo que estará largando 10 o 12W por canal con calidad, después mas potencia, más distorsión, se incrementa cada vez mas...

Bueno, gracias por responder..
Saludos!!
Tavo10

PD: ¿Vale la pena que lo arme o lo tiro a la mier**?? Porque lo tengo ahí guardado con sobrecito y todo y me da pena, lo pagué caro y es original NXP...


----------



## mnicolau

El datasheet dice también.. 19[W] con 14.4[V] THD 0.5%, de ahí el redondeo. En definitiva, es un integrado que se suele usar en algunos estéreos de auto, vas a tener la misma potencia. No lo veo para nada mal, teniendo en cuenta las aplicaciones para la cual fue diseñado. Ni se te ocurra tirarlo, lleva muy pocos componentes así que armalo y dejalo guardado de última, en algún momento le vas a encontrar utilidad seguramente.

Esos valores que dá el datasheet deberían ser seguros y confiables. Fijate que además de esos valores "reales", para exagerarlo un poco y venderlo mejor, te muestran la potencia EIAJ de 40[W] por canal 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Jaja...
Que es la potencia EIAJ?? Algo así como vatios P.M.P.O.?? jajaja
Como todos los equipos... siiiii.... yyy... este tiene comoooo 14 mil vatios. Y te fijás en chiquito atrás dice 9 + 9 Watts RMS. Jajaja 

Encima yo que hace varios meses veía el circuito de Pablin con ese chip y en el título decía: "Amplificador AF 40W x4"

Yo calculo que para llegar a esa potencia hacen falta varios chips, por lo menos 4. O con suerte 2. Y bien buenos.

La vez pasada hacía cuentas sobre la potencia de ese ampli:
Suponiendo que tira 40[W] x4.
40[W] * 4 = 160[W]
Si 160W sería la potencia total, sabiendo que este amplificador se alimenta con 14[V], entonces; supongamos que el ampli tiene un 60% de rendimiento:
Aplicamos "regla de tres simple" (infaltable en la electrónica):

160[W] ---------- 60%
    X     ---------- 100%

Multiplicamos cruzados y dividimos por 100 (160[W] * 100% / 60%)
Eso nos da un total de 266,66 vatios de consumo sobre 14V ---> En total estaría consumiendo unos 19,04 amperes...

IMPOSIBLE que un chip se banque semejante Corriente en 14V. Volaría junto con el techo, las paredes...

Saludos!!
PD: Mariano, ¿están errados mis cálculos?


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja claro.. EIAJ debe ser otra norma de medición, el tema es que es tan horrible como el PMPO, en el data dice:

EIAJ output power -> THD = maximum ; Vi = 2 V (p-p) ; square wave

 

El número que dá está bueno, pero no sirve absolutamente para nada...

El cálculo que hacés está bien, y llendo al caso de los estéreos, llevan fusible de 10[A] (por lo menos los que he visto con ese tipo de IC) con lo cual ya tenés ahí una idea de la potencia de salida (que coincidiría con casi 20[W] aprox x canal).

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

EIAJ es un estándar, como el argentino IRAM o el alemán DIN, pero "Made in Japan". En audio, las mediciones EIAJ suelen estar bastante cerca de las potencias de pico (no puedo decir exactamente cómo hacen las pruebas porque no lo sé).
Haciendo un revoleo más o menos grueso, dividiendo ese valor por dos tenés la potencia RMS.

Algo de info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/significa-eiaj-29920/

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Acabo de armar el TDA7377, sin preamplificador. Y funciona bárbaro.
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Así es Nimer.. bienvenido al selecto grupo de los "7377istas" 

Saludos, gracias por comentar


----------



## Nimer

Pregunto. El amplificador del TDA 1524 del primer post, está preparado para dar la máxima señal de entrada del 7377?
En caso de que le ponga, por ejemplo, una señal de 100mv, y el pre lo levante a (*POR* ej) 500mV... Qué pasa si yo le meto de entrada una de 500mV?.. lo levanta a 2V? o lo deja así como está? Lo atenúa o amplifica de acuerdo a lo que yo meta?


----------



## mnicolau

EL 1524 no es inteligente, no puede distinguir la señal de entrada y decidir si atenuarla o no. Va a amplificar todo lo que le coloques en la entrada (siempre que pueda hacerlo). Leé páginas anteriores, se habló sobre la ganancia del mismo y vas a ver que es bastante alta, con lo cual es especial para señales de entrada bajas, tipo reproductores de mp3, celulares, etc.
La ganancia puede ser tan alta, que el recorrido "útil" del potenciómetro se reduce bastante, a menos que controles la salida de la fuente de audio y la coloques en un nivel bajo, por ejemplo al usar la salida de una PC.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Yo uso una fuente de pc para alimentarlo, y así va a quedar para siempre.
Pero la entrada de la PC ya le saca todo el rendimiento porque llego a escuchar una distorsión en los bajos, pero recién cuando se escucha FUERTISIMO (Tira mucho más de lo que esperaba).
Entonces, si le meto un pre, y le inyecto señal con la pc, podría quedar saturando, y tendría que bajarle el volumen al pre. 
Pero bueno, sí, se entiende.

Muy bueno el integrado eh. Funciona muy bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno según mi experiencia... usando el 7377 directo desde la salida de la PC, sí, se logra un volumen muy muy alto como comentás (imposible de usar en una habitación). 
Si le colocás el 1524, vas a tener unos mejores bajos, lindos y profundos (que no pude lograr ecualizando por soft), pero perdiendo volumen final, debido a la más temprana distorsión. En mi caso, como no escucho a alto volumen, preferí usarlo con el 1524 por el tema de los bajos...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

> preferí usarlo con el 1524 por el tema de los bajos...



Por el tema de los bajos... No hay con qué darle, sin dudas, Winamp. Encendés el ecualizador, lo toqueteás a tu gusto (o lo seteás para rock) y suena muy bien. Supera por lejos al 1524. Recordemos que es por soft, es algo mas elevado.

Saludos.

Podés "Atenuar" o "Realzar" cualquier frecuencia de corte en +-12dB.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Tavo, me parece que te estás equivocando en algún punto.
Primero, la ecualización de salida del PC va a depender de la placa de sonido que tengas. Por más que el soft diga si, si el hard dice no, *es no*
Segundo, hay ecualizadores por soft mejores que el de winamp (yo hace rato que descarte el winamp)y uso solo el WMP. Antes usaba el DFX como complemento pero desde que tengo mi nueva Mobo (ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe Mempipe) ya no lo necesito porque la placa de sonido integrada que trae cumple mucho muy bien su trabajo. 
Tercero, que menciones los +/- 12dB me da a pensar que no leíste el datashit del TDA1524 que indica -19dB a +17dB para los grabes y +/-15dB para los agudos superando a los +/-12dB del ecualizador del winamp.
Salu2


----------



## Cacho

Jhonny DC dijo:


> ...me da a pensar que no leíste el *datashit *del TDA1524...


Debe ser un datasheet muy malo el que tenés vos 

Saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC

debe ser por eso que supera al ecualizador por soft, porque es malo


----------



## Tavo

Tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Por el tema de los bajos... No hay con qué darle, sin dudas, Winamp...
> 
> Podés "Atenuar" o "Realzar" cualquier frecuencia de corte en +-12dB...



Me refería al Winamp. En ningún momento hablé de características del 1524... jeje tendré que probarlo, lo tengo ahí nuevo.


Saludos.
PD: Bueno, y con la placa de sonido, tenés razón. No es muy actual mi placa de sonido (2005) pero cumple bien su función..


----------



## matiasgabr

hola mariano me gusto este ampli: 
pero me podrias enviar unas foto de la conexion de cada cosa en su bornera, porque veo demasiadas borneras para una entrada de un mp3 y un parlante y la corriente, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Muchas borneras...

Hay que leer un poquito.
Es un integrado (amplificador) estéreo. Eso indica que no son 1 parlante sino 2.
Una bornera para cada parlante.
Una bornera para cada entrada (es estéreo, son dos canales), una bornera para el sistema de StandBy y otra bornera para la alimentación (fuente).

Respecto de los dos canales de entrada, si mirás una ficha de auriculares de mp3, vas a ver que tiene 3 contactos. El primero (del lado del cable) es el GND (masa). Los otros dos corresponden a los dos canales. El GND se comparte entre canales.
Acá te muestro una imagen para que se entienda mejor:






Cada canal, va con su respectivo GND o masa. De ahí que hay una bornera para cada canal.

[+ derecho] + [GND] = un canal
[+ izquierdo] + [GND] = otro canal

Saludos.
PD: La imagen está editada por mi (Paint).


----------



## yasiterere

Buenas Chicos!!! Les cuento Que en un desorden de locura y emocion tras la compra de componentes, anexé al carrito un pequeño módulo armado con disipador y un integrado (Con Codigo borrado...) que despues de analizar hojas de datos y proyectos estoy 100% seguro que este TDA7377 (Es más, Hasta los valores de los componentes de la placa a descargar son iguales). El Módulo Posee Pin de entrada Vcc de 12 a 18V, GND Compartido, Signal in Y 2 Salidas a los lados. Visto ésto, y al analizar el integrado se me brillo la idea de Probar la aimentación con una Fuente switch de Pc y realizar un pre-amplificador con un Bc de pequeña señal (o varios), los mismos que estoy usando en el Protoboard para trabajos prácticos Donde Regularía el Volumen general. Luego, Habienvo Visto este preamplificador me entraron las ganitas de armarlo ya que posee mas regulación. He visto en el datasheet que el el TDA7377 posee 3 terminales donde se regula el volumen de cada canal. 

-¿Alguien podria pasarme una data de como va el conexionado de esto último? ¿O está en el documento y no me di cuenta? en el DAtaS aparece como un módulo nomas...

Desde Ya, Muchas gracias!!!

Jajajaja q Maestro ese Tavo!!! lo Bueno es qeu ahora podes trabajar en tornería tambien jaja Muy Lindo Bichito!!! SAludos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

buenas, tengo una duda sobre el pre amplificador con el TL071, arme la version stereo, pero estoy usando un solo canal. He verificado todos los componentes y parece que esta todo bien, pero mete ruido y recien se escucha muy despacio al final del potenciometro. Con que tension debo alimentarlo? Estoy usando un potenciometro simple, porque era el que tenia, y como ahora voy a usar solo un canal, puse ese, esto afecta en algo? 
Saludos y muchas Gracias

Edit: Todavia no encuentro la falla, lo que si, es solo en el canal L, he rotado los integrados y es lo mismo, lo que si, cambie el potenciometro al R, y probe en el R, y suena perfecto. Mariano recien ahora le estoy sacando toda la potencia al TDA7294, suena muy fuerte eh!


----------



## matiasgabr

me podes manda como es la conexion poruqe hay 2 entradas y yo quiero usar una, se usan los 2 gnd unidos y los otros 2 uno en cada parte les plug??? por favor contestame como paraque entienda bien detallado


----------



## mnicolau

No hacen falta que estén los 2 gnd unidos porque en realidad gnd es un sólo... osea comparten la misma gnd ambos canales. Si querés usar un sólo canal, usá gnd junto con uno de los canales.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

EDITADO:
Me saqué un poco, por eso borro el mensaje.

Veo que la gente no acostumbra a LEER NADA. Pretenden que le expliquen todo sin saber lo básico.

Saludos.


----------



## matiasgabr

hola mnicolau quisiera saber si van los capasitores azulsitos que veo en la foto de tu ampli poruqe no aparecen en el .pdf, deciem si van o si son una madoficaion tuya gracias


----------



## g.corallo

matiasgabr dijo:


> hola mnicolau quisiera saber si van los capasitores azulsitos que veo en la foto de tu ampli poruqe no aparecen en el .pdf, deciem si van o si son una madoficaion tuya gracias



esos capacitores azules son iguales a los ceramicos


----------



## matiasgabr

si esta bien eso ya se pero no figuran en el .pdf con el circuyto por eso queiero saber si son una modoficacion de el


----------



## g.corallo

quizas las fotos son de una version vieja


----------



## mnicolau

Las fotos son de la versión anterior, no hay que modificar nada a lo que está subido en el zip del 1º post. 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Me meto un segundito, me surgió una pequeña duda:

Esos capacitores (de entrada de señal) ¿De qué son?
Cerámicos, poliéster...?

Me enviaron unos iguales (azules, muy pequeños) con la última compra y no se de que tipo son...

Saludos....
T10

PD: Obviamente cerámicos no son , pero tampoco les veo pinta de ser de poliéster... Entonces...


----------



## mnicolau

Esos azules son cerámicos multicapa de 470[nF] 50[V].

Saludos


----------



## matiasgabr

me podes mandar un grafico o una foto de como conectaste todo, incluyendo las entradas que todavia no me queda claro poruqe hay 2 GND gracias

tengo todo conectado pero no se como conectar el audio!!!!!! alguien que me dibuje en el pdf o elgo  por favor


----------



## mnicolau

No era tan dificil no?? Usás cable mallado, por eso tenés una bornera de Gnd al lado de cada "positivo", pero como te comenté antes, la GND es única.
Si estás armando la versión sin TDA1524, es exactamente igual.

Te sugiero edites tu mensaje anterior, te lo van a moderar...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

matiasgabr dijo:


> me podes mandar un grafico o una foto de como conectaste todo, incluyendo las entradas que todavia no me queda claro poruqe hay 2 GND gracias
> 
> tengo todo conectado pero no se como conectar el audio!!!!!! alguien que me dibuje en el pdf o elgo  por favor



Estas entrando en esto:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*1)* No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 

*6)* En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: *"! No hacer nada y conseguirlo todo ¡".*


----------



## matiasgabr

lo alimento con 12v de una fuente deomputadora, el led se prende y se mantiene prendido todo el tiempo, no da sintoma alguno de que pueda andar mas que un sumbido en las 2 salidas, cuando lo alimento intenta dar un indicio con una parte de la musik que le pongo pero no dura ni 1 segundo y luego empiesa el zumbido, le puse undisipador + un cooler. gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Nimer

Bien.
Fundamentalmente tenés que revisar el asunto de las pistas, tanto si están cortadas, o si está alguna en corto, o si tenés un componente en mal estado. Fijate que son muy pocos componentes, así que no hay tanto por revisar.

No me queda muy claro lo del indicio con una parte de la musica. Sigo esperando la foto, donde tal vez se pueda ver algo.

Te repito lo de antes.. Los puentes los pusiste?


----------



## matiasgabr

las fotos las tendras, jaja, los puentes los puse correctamente, las pistas las revise con una lupa (re copada), no hay cortos pero si me recomendas le podria pasar una trincheta entre medio, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo primero que tenés que hacer es sacar el TDA1524 del zócalo y excitar desde ahí al amplificador, es decir: *SIN PRE*...con bajo volumen y aumentando de a poco.
Si el amplificador suena bien, el problema es el pre (y hay muchos TDA1524 truchos dando vueltas por ahí). Si el ampli sigue zumbando...el problema es el ampli.


----------



## matiasgabr

ezavalla mandame un esquema de como hacer eso, muchas gracias espero no ser una molestia para vos  saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

matiasgabr dijo:


> ezavalla mandame un esquema de como hacer eso, muchas gracias espero no ser una molestia para vos  saludos



    
Que esquema querés?
Fijate en el datasheet donde están los pines de salida del TDA1524, y sacándolo del zócalo, metés entre esos contactos y masa la señal del MP3 o lo que sea que estés usando como fuente de señal...eso es todo...


----------



## matiasgabr

uu gracias ahora te cuento

se escucha mas fuerte pero ni se acerca a la potencia que tendria que tener y t*A*mb*IÉN* tiene mucha distorsion asi que debe ser un problema con el pre. grcias pero los voy a hacer por separado a los 2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

matiasgabr dijo:


> se escucha mas fuerte pero ni se acerca a la potencia que tendria que teneer y tmb tiene mucha distorsion



La distorsión poco importa ahora, por que tal vez sea el parlante o no sé, sin ver la señal no te puedo decir si hay distorsión o que. Lo que importa es el zumbido. Si no hay zumbido y a bajo volumen se escucha bien, el ampli está bien.



matiasgabr dijo:


> asi que debe ser un problema con el pre. grcias pero los voy a hacer por separado a los 2



No hace falta separarlos. Si ya te aseguraste de que el ampli anda bien, concentrate en el cableado, conexionado y pistas del pre. Otra cosa: a ese pre hay que darle muy poco volumen por que tiene mucha ganancia, así que poné el pote de volumen al mínimo y los de tono al medio antes de probar. También asegurate de que el TDA1524 es original y no una truchada...


----------



## yasiterere

Una Preguntita.... Puedo unir las salidas derecha e izquierda para mandarlas a una sola entrada? Saludos!


----------



## maton00

en las entradas si , pero te sonaria algo raro al final  ,sin las voces a lo mejor y no, una ves me paso algo asi.... 
en las salidas tambien, pero informate algo sobre bridge o puente en amplificancias creo que mnicolau ya hablo sobre eso


----------



## juanchilp

hola gente, les queria hacer una pregunta , esa resistencia que tiene 3 patitas y no es un potenciometro que se encuentra en el vumetro con un valor de 22k , ¿ como se llama ? ese vumetro sirve para cualquier amplificador de potencia ? ¿ o varian los valores de los componentes respecto a la potencia del amplificador ? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## maton00

preset ;
con que tenga una medicion maxima de 50 watts para que se vea lindo (el vuometro)
si no casi no se movera


----------



## juanchilp

maton00 dijo:


> preset ;
> con que tenga una medicion maxima de 50 watts para que se vea lindo (el vuometro)
> si no casi no se movera




gracias maton por la ayuda y decirme que se llamaba preset, no sabia que decirle al hombre de la electronica  , tengo un amplificador de 100w , entonces creo q*UE* tengo que modificar algo en el vumetro para que me ande con esa potencia


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Hola Amigo, como estas?? Ya he armado tu amplificador y la verdad que da gusto hermano! Una belleza es! Ahora, quiero armar otro, pero tengo una duda...¿Me baja mucho el rendimiento con el pre del TL071? Porque me gusta mas, es mas sencilo.. Antes que nada gracias amigo.. Un abrazo y suerte..


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gabi, al contrario.. el pre te ayudaría a sacar más potencia en el caso de no estar excitándolo correctamente, pero hay que ver si te es necesario usarlo. De dónde estás sacando el audio?

Saludos


----------



## jsavini

hola a todos 

es mi primera ves en el foro estoy en primer eño de electronica en una escuela tecnica tengo 14 años y ademas me gusta mucho la musica (toco la bateria)estube leyendo el foro y me encanto la posibilidad de armarme un este amplificador pero aca en parana solo consigo el tda7394 y voy a ver si consigo el tda1524a para el pre amplificador
tengo dos bafles de un amplificador muy viejo y que esta roto y los quiero aprovechar ahora.
 Cada bafle tiene un parlante de 12w o ohm woofer y un tweeter t*A*mb*IÉN* de 8 (NACIONALES) estan conectados con un divisor de frecuencias para dos canales con  una potencia de 50w (me serviran para este proyecto)

 Mis preguntas son:
 ¿mnicolau podras darme una mano?
 ¿podre agregarle a futuro un mezclador para conectar microfonos?
 ¿alguna sugerencia?
 desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## mnicolau

jsavini dijo:


> hola a todos



Hola, bienvenido al foro.



jsavini dijo:


> Mis preguntas son:
> ¿mnicolau podras darme una mano?
> ¿podre agregarle a futuro un mezclador para conectar microfonos?
> ¿alguna sugerencia?
> desde ya muchas gracias..



Claro, tanto yo como cualquier otro persona te podemos dar una mano en el proyecto, siempre y cuando hagas tus deberes también, leas, re-leas y analices el tema (ya que está todo explicado) y en caso de que tengas problemas, ahí realizás la consulta.

Si, podés agregarle un futuro mezclador.

Sugerencias:
1º Venite hasta Santa Fe y comprás el 7377. Para el 7394 necesitás un PCB nuevo.
2º Si vas a usar el ampli en la PC, armá la versión sin pre (más barato y te va a arrancar a la primera sin ningún problema).

Saludos


----------



## jsavini

desde ya muchas gracias 
 lo voy a armar con pre porque lo voy a usar aparte y los parlantes los voy a poder usar con este ampli??


----------



## GabiOlavarria

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Gabi, al contrario.. el pre te ayudaría a sacar más potencia en el caso de no estar excitándolo correctamente, pero hay que ver si te es necesario usarlo. De dónde estás sacando el audio?
> 
> Saludos



Hola hermano, antes que nada, gracias por responder!!! Al audio lo saco de todos lados, porque es para llevarlo a todos lados al ampli...puede ser de un mp4, de la pc, de una lectora de cd...veremos...Lo importante está!! Ahora, leí por ahi que el pre con el TL071 lleva como maxi 150mV, eso es verdad??? Gracias por las dudas hermano!! Un abrazo muy pero muy cordial!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, de nada... en tu caso armá el pre y hacelo tal cual, la ganancia está pensada para usar esos dispositivos. En el caso que sea necesario, se modifica fácilmente cambiando 1 sóla resistencia (por canal).

jsavini, sí, te sirven los parlantes.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, de nada... en tu caso armá el pre y hacelo tal cual, la ganancia está pensada para usar esos dispositivos. En el caso que sea necesario, se modifica fácilmente cambiando 1 sóla resistencia (por canal).
> 
> jsavini, sí, te sirven los parlantes.
> 
> Saludos



Ahh Okey..Gracias por eso.. Ahora, el voltage que necesita para hacerlo 2.0 es de 150 mV?? Eso es verdad...?? con cuanto se alimenta?? Gracias hermano...


----------



## mnicolau

Lo alimentás con la misma tensión que al amplificador. No entiendo muy bien lo de los 150[mV] que mencionás, supongo que te referís a la entrada. Eso no es así, el pre presenta una ganancia de 4.7 aprox y suponiendo que las características del amplificador hagan que se necesite 700[mV] de entrada para obtener la máxima potencia a la salida, se necesitarían 700/4.7=150[mV] de entrada del pre, pero no quiere decir que no te puedas pasar de eso, acordate que tenés un potenciómetro de volumen a la salida con lo cual siempre vas a poder controlar la excitación del amplificador.

Armalo y quedate tranquilo que te va a funcionar bien.

Saludos


----------



## GabiOlavarria

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo alimentás con la misma tensión que al amplificador. No entiendo muy bien lo de los 150[mV] que mencionás, supongo que te referís a la entrada. Eso no es así, el pre presenta una ganancia de 4.7 aprox y suponiendo que las características del amplificador hagan que se necesite 700[mV] de entrada para obtener la máxima potencia a la salida, se necesitarían 700/4.7=150[mV] de entrada del pre, pero no quiere decir que no te puedas pasar de eso, acordate que tenés un potenciómetro de volumen a la salida con lo cual siempre vas a poder controlar la excitación del amplificador.
> 
> Armalo y quedate tranquilo que te va a funcionar bien.
> 
> Saludos



Ahh listo.. Buenisimo hermano.. Voy a poner todo en campaña para armarlo, *POR*q*UE* tneog un trafo ahi tirado, re polenton viste?? Y bueno voy a ver si consiguiendo las cosas para armarlo lo puedo tirar..Estaba en duda con eso que lei de los 150 mV...No lo dije yo, lo lei en una de estas paginas...Gracias amigo, cuando lo termine van fotos y todo! Abrazo...


----------



## jsavini

hola 
bueno tengo una pregunta los potenciometros mono y lineales son lo mismo??


----------



## ehbressan

jsavini dijo:


> hola
> bueno tengo una pregunta los potenciometros mono y lineales son lo mismo??[/quot
> 
> Si y no, ya que no hay relacion entre ellos. Los potenciometros pueden ser mono, estereo, cuadra, multi.
> Hay potes que comparten varias resistencias en su eje (seria como un eje largo en el que estan montados, 6 u 8 potes).
> Por otro lado, la llamada comunmente ley del potenciometro nos habla de la curva de atenuacion del mismo, ej:
> Lineales: la variacion de la resistencia es proporcional al giro.
> Logaritmicos: la variacion sigue una curva logaritmica.
> Antilogaritmicos: idem anterior, pero al "vesre"
> sinusoidales: la curva es en base a la resistencia que es proporcional al seno del angulo al que lo estas girando.
> Bueno, de memoria, si me equivoque, por favor, aclarenlo.
> Te recomiendo buscar en el foro, si no goglea y luego si tenes una duda especifica, preguntala.
> Sds.


----------



## jsavini

ok gracias a todos estoy aprendiendo un monton recuerden que estoy en primero electronico de la secundaria

mañana voy a ver si consigo los componentes y despues le comento como sigue


----------



## Tavo

ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Si y no, ya que no hay relacion entre ellos. Los potenciometros pueden ser mono, estereo, cuadra, multi.
> Hay potes que comparten varias resistencias en su eje (seria como un eje largo en el que estan montados, 6 u 8 potes).
> Por otro lado, la llamada comunmente ley del potenciometro nos habla de la curva de atenuacion del mismo, ej:
> Lineales: la variacion de la resistencia es proporcional al giro.
> Logaritmicos: la variacion sigue una curva logaritmica.
> Antilogaritmicos: idem anterior, pero al "vesre"
> sinusoidales: la curva es en base a la resistencia que es proporcional al seno del angulo al que lo estas girando.
> Bueno, de memoria, si me equivoque, por favor, aclarenlo.
> Te recomiendo buscar en el foro, si no goglea y luego si tenes una duda especifica, preguntala.
> Sds.



Sinusoidales? mmm no los conozco.

Me parece que hay tres tipos:
- Logarítmicos
- Antilogarítmicos
- LINEALES

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

ehbressan dijo:


> Logaritmicos: la variacion sigue una curva logaritmica.
> Antilogaritmicos: idem anterior, pero al "vesre"


Logaritmicos: la variacion sigue una curva *exponencial*.

La variación hace una curva exponencial, lo que resulta de eso es una respuesta logarítmica 

Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, primero que nada gracias mnicolau por los circuitos, yo estoy armado un 5.1 para mi casa, los amplificadores ya casi estan, ahora estoy con el tema de los pre, la idea es poder manejar todo con la menos cantidad de potenciometros (perillas) posible, para esto pretendo utilizar 2 TDA1524 y potenciometros estereo para los front y los rear, el center y el subwoofer quedaria aparte.
Ahora paso a solicitar la colaboracion de quien tenga ganas y tiampo de poder pegarle una ojeada al circuito adjunto que no es nada mas y nada menos que el posteado por mnicolau por con la adaptacion para 4 canales.

Desde ya muchas gracias y mucha suerte con sus proyectos.

Martin


----------



## mnicolau

Hola tincho, no es necesario armar 2 TDA1524 para tener 4 salidas, simplemente hay que agregar una salida más (con sus respectivos componentes) a cada canal de un único 1524 y listo... Si querés controlar el volumen por separado, lo podés hacer antes de entrar al pre ó en los amplis.

Saludos


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola mnicolau, muchas gracias por contestar, pero no entiendo lo que propones de "agregar una salida mas" mi intencion es poder controlar 4 canales diferentes desde un solo potenciometro (estereo), por lo que veo en el datasheet el 1524 es estereo y  no entiendo como controlar 4 canales con un solo IC, por favor corregime si estoy equivocado.

Saludos Martin


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá y analizá esto que te adjunto, es un IC estéreo con las mismas características del 1524 y le agrega 1 par de salidas extras. Compará con el circuito del TDA1524, hacé lo mismo en cada "out" y tenés tus 4 salidas controladas desde el mismo potenciómetro.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Cacho dijo:


> Logaritmicos: la variacion sigue una curva *exponencial*.
> 
> La variación hace una curva exponencial, lo que resulta de eso es una respuesta logarítmica
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho, alguna vez lo estudie, pero como soy mecanico......
Tavo, creo que alguna vez lo estudie, pero como soy mecanico.......
(por eso pedi ayuda, por si me equivocaba)
Sds.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, mnicolau esta bastante interesante el circuito pero no es lo que estoy queriendo lograr, lo que busco es ingresar con 4 señales independientes entre si (los cuatro satelites del sistema 5.1) y poder controlar graves, agudos, y balance con un solo potenciometro por cada función, por eso la necesidad de usar 2 IC, por que no ingreso con una señal estereo ingreso con 4 señales independientes entre si


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh no dije nada entonces, pensé que usabas señal estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

tavo10 dijo:


> Sinusoidales? mmm no los conozco.
> 
> Me parece que hay tres tipos:
> - Logarítmicos
> - Antilogarítmicos
> - LINEALES
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Tavo, me parecia que lo habia estudiado:

http://www.codiel.es/REPractica11.pdf

Bueno, todos los dias aprendemos....
Sds.


----------



## stephan

mnicolau dijo:


> q tal vikingoxxx? Acá te paso los componentes del amplificador y del pre
> 
> amplificador:
> 
> Tda7377
> 2 capacitores 470nf
> 1 capacitor 100nf
> 1 cap electrolítico 2200uf x25v
> 1 cap elec 10uf x25v
> 1 cap elec 47uf x25v
> 1 resistencia 10k 1/4 watt
> 1 interruptor
> 
> preamplificador:
> 
> Tda1524a
> 1 cap elec 100uf x25v
> 2 cap elec 2.2uf x25v
> 2 cap elec 4.7uf x25v
> 4 cap 100nf
> 2 cap 56nf
> 2 cap 15nf
> 1 cap 220nf
> 2 resistencias 220 ohm - 1/4 watt
> 1 res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
> 4 potenciómetros de 50 kohm
> 
> tuve algunas dificultades para conseguir de 56nf y de 15nf, le podés poner de 47nf y 10nf q son bien comunes...
> 
> Te dejo una foto de uno armado en el gabinete de una fuente de pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos



hola amigo ! 
Como estas !?
...
Llendo al tema me podrias decir como iria conectado todo y como armastes la cada etc...
A y  si podes explic*A*rlo para un chi*C*o de 16 aÑos uqe recien esta en 1º aÑo de elcetronnica  
gracias maestro !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola stephan, exactamente qué es lo que necesitás? Se ha comentado todo ya y en el 1º post tenés el circuito que incorpora el ampli + pre en la misma placa. Tenés las borneras de entrada de audio, salida para los parlantes, alimentación y el interruptor. Revisá los últimos posts que hay unos esquemas interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## stephan

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola stephan, exactamente qué es lo que necesitás? Se ha comentado todo ya y en el 1º post tenés el circuito que incorpora el ampli + pre en la misma placa. Tenés las borneras de entrada de audio, salida para los parlantes, alimentación y el interruptor. Revisá los últimos posts que hay unos esquemas interesantes.
> 
> Saludos



ok gracias ! 
de*S*pues a donde conecto  el vumetro y como armo la caja por q*U*e ahi usaron una f*U*e*N*te de pc vieja o no ? 
estaria bueno que me dieras alg*UN*os pasos para armame la cajita y *QU*e tra*F*os tengo que comprar o con uno solo  de 12v y 2 amp esta bien por que no ent*E*ndi eso ! 
gracias mnicolau !

 otra pregunta como *H*ago para conectar un jack para conectar una guitarra o algo parecido x

 ei hola mnicolau,
ya esta lo qu*E* ne*C*esito bien bien... 
tengo un amplif*I*cador de 30 w vos lo  distes hace un tiempo, ne*C*esito que me digas  la ten*S*ion y la c*O*rrie*N*te de alimentacion y si puedo con el amplificador que esta a*CÁ* el (tlm1524 ) y como conectarle un jack para bajo ster*E*o(ya que es  sterio el pre) gracias solo eso


----------



## Cacho

Stephan, por favor escribí como un adulto en el foro.
Estás en un foro técnico, no en un chat.

Y además, leé lo que escribiste antes de enviar el mensaje (y corregilo). De nuevo, estás en un foro técnico, no en un chat.


----------



## jsavini

hola todos tengu una duda la fuente de alimentacion q*UE* se usa en el ampli cual es


----------



## calachinso

jsavini dijo:


> hola todos tengu una duda la fuente de alimentacion que se usa en el ampli cual es





Depende lo que consigas, sabiendo que como mínimo tienes que conseguir 12[V] CC, y una corriente de no menos de 2[A]

Por tanto, con una batería, fuente conmutada de PC o transformador CA-CC (que tenga buen filtrado), lo puedes hacer andar.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

_*Opciones de alimentación:*_
Transformador 12[VAC], 3[A] (por lo menos) + Conversor CA-CC 
Fuente de PC ó Batería (12V)

Cualquiera de estas opciones sirve para alimentar todo: amplificador, pre (TDA1524 o TL071), vúmetros.

*Cacho, *si podés haceme el favor de agregar esto en el 1º post, así tratamos de evitar esta pregunta nuevamente. Agregalo como una cita más debajo de las otras tres.

Saludos


----------



## stephan

calachinso dijo:


> Depende lo que consigas, sabiendo que como mínimo tienes que conseguir 12[V] CC, y una corriente de no menos de 2[A]
> 
> Por tanto, con una batería, fuente conmutada de PC o transformador CA-CC (que tenga buen filtrado), lo puedes hacer andar.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias amigo otraa pregunta,por que como veras soy principiante en esto solo se hacer algunas cosas no tanto sobre alimentacion por que voy a  4 alo de un tecnica en electronica,
 esa puedo alimentar el vuemtro y el pre con el mismo transformador  y con la misma fuentesita no ? 
 por ejemplo compro un trafo de 12v gnd - 12 (asi lo tengo  que comprar)
con una corriente de 3 amp ?


----------



## calachinso

No te creas que yo soy mas ilustrado, terminé el bachillerato hace poco y ahora estoy pagando la segunda cuota (en materias) del primer año del curso de Ingenieria... 

Ahora, a los hechos:

-Perfectamente puedes usar la misma fuente para todo.
-Con respecto al trafo.... para este amplificador no precisas fuente partida, por tanto sería un tanto innecesario que compres uno +12 0 -12, con uno de 12[V] da y sobra

Conste: La salida de los trafos se mide en Volts de CA y eficaces, por tanto, luego de la rectificación y el filtro, te va a quedar alrededor de los 15,5[V] CC, que para este ampli viene bárbaro.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> ...si podés haceme el favor...


Hecho.
¿Las letritas rojas que le dejé serán demasiado?


----------



## mnicolau

Cacho dijo:


> Hecho.
> ¿Las letritas rojas que le dejé serán demasiado?




Perfecto, ya si se vuelve a hacer esa pregunta me rindo... 

Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Creo que están bajando demasiado los requisitos...

Con tres amperes no movés este amplificador a full (digo a potencia máxima), y si lo hace, empieza a recortar asquerosamente.
Lo digo por experiencia, mínimo (pero mínimo eh) se necesitan 4A para hacer una cosa "como la gente" (decente).
Los cálculos dicen:

18W x2 = 36W
Si 36W es el (supongamos) 60% del consumo (considerando una eficiencia optimista del 60%, 60% es sonido y el 40% contribuye al calentamiento global), entonces, una simple regla de tres...

36W-----------60%
"X"W----------100%

"X" da un total de 60W.
Si tomamos como tensión de alimentación nominal en 14V, entonces -->

60W / 14V = *4,28 A*.

¿Son razonables mis cálculos?
Yo creo que si. Acepto correcciones.

Saludos.
Tavo

PD: 18W es una potencia estimativa, que creo que nunca se llega a eso. La potencia real debe rondar los 15W RMS.
Y la alimentación, 14[V] creo que tampoco, a no ser que se alimente con un transformador de 12VCA, que rectificados nos está entregando un poco mas de 16V, que con un pequeño consumo, cae a ~14VCC.


----------



## mnicolau

Está bien... el tema es que nunca escuchás ondas senoidales puras, porque no son muy interesantes que digamos como la música. Es por esto que se pueden bajar un poco los requisitos y con 3[A] "por lo menos" se obtienen resultados más que satisfactorios.

PD: deberías usar la tensión alterna del transformador para calcular la corriente del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

> PD: deberías usar la tensión alterna del transformador para calcular la corriente del mismo.



No lo creo, porque siempre hay un banana que le pone 1000uF de filtrado. Y así estamos lejos de la realidad. Prefiero hacerlo con VCC, porque entonces: ¿El que lo alimenta con batería que hace?

Otra cosa.
Alimentá este amplificador con 14V y 3A como decís, ponele un LED indicador a la fuente; probá el amplificador al taco. Apuesto que no llegás a medio volúmen que el LED empieza a destellar al ritmo del bombo de la batería (o percusión).

Eso indica falta de corriente.
Te digo porque lo tengo acá al lado mío el amplificador alimentado con una fuente de hecha con transformador de dicroica (50W en 12V) y ES POCO.
No lo puedo exigir, empieza a destellar el LED, cosa que no me gusta ni ahí.

Saludos.
Tavo.

PD: Asumo que tengo que ponerle más rectificado. Tengo un cap de 4700uF más otro de 1000uF. 5700uF en total en la placa. Y dos cerámicos 100nF filtrando fino.


----------



## mnicolau

Pero tavo... vos entendés el concepto de *"por lo menos"*? Con eso ya funciona y con resultados muy aceptables, de hecho al primero que armé lo tengo todavía funcionando, con un trafo de buena calidad de 12[V] 3[A] y para la habitación en la que está no hace falta ponerlo "al taco". Si le querés sacar todo el jugo, le ponés un trafo de mayor corriente...

Respecto a la fórmula, la potencia consumida por el ampli es la misma que tiene que entregar el trafo de ahí que se calcula con su propia tensión alterna, ya que es esa corriente la que tiene que suministrar para cubrir la potencia del amplificador. No se tiene en cuenta el filtrado acá. Podés revisar los cálculos por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



> ¿El que lo alimenta con batería que hace?


Se calcula con la tensión de la batería, vas a obtener la corriente que va a tener que suministrarle al ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ok Mariano, entiendo.
Claro que entiendo el concepto de "por lo menos", lo que pasa es que no apreciamos igual el "por lo menos" vos y yo.
Para mi, "por lo menos" tiene un valor y para vos, otro.

Jeje.
Asunto aclarado.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## Nimer

Acabo de armar otro, y también suena bárbaro. Vuelvo a recomendar este amplificador.

El capacitor de 2,2uF lo reemplacé por uno de 10uF NP porque el lotudope al que se los pedí, no sabe los números. De qué manera me está modificando la frecuencia de la señal? 
Me parece que tiene menos bajos este.. 
Ah, y el capacitor de 47uF lo reemplacé por uno de 22uF por la misma razón que el otro...


----------



## Tavo

Ah pero podrías regalarle un par de lentes al tipo...

Jajaj...
La frecuencia no te la modifica en nada. El tema pasa si bajás de 2u2 el capacitor. Incluso si se le pone el original, que es de 470nF, recorta mucho los bajos, y mucho más si el cap es cerámico..
Yo le puse de 3,3uF por 16V Electrolítico polarizado. Funciona perfectamente. Y si, tiene un buen sonido.

Tendría que ponerle un transformador un poco más grande...

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## dalisss

hola compañeros.....estuve buscando por que se da zumbido en un pre de tonos y como quitarlo pero no encontre ideas claras.....el asunto es que con la fuente del pre 7+7 v coloque tres ventiladores mas y 3 leds de lujo...pero al momento de prender me produce un zumbido algo molestoso.....la definitiva solucion es una fuente para cada cosa... o se puede hacer algo para eliminar el zumbido...gracias saludes desde barranquilla colombia


----------



## mnicolau

Mientras más grande el capacitor de entrada, más abajo responde en frecuencia, sin embargo no deberían notar diferencia con más de 2.2[uF] ya que, si lo simulan, van a notar una diferencia de sólo 200[mdB] a 20[Hz] con ambos valores, lo cual no sólo es muy bajo sino que encima es una frencuencia que no suele alcanzarse por lo general. A medida que aumenta la frecuencia, la diferencia se va eliminando.

Respecto al capacitor de 47[uF], el SVR determina el tiempo que tarda en salir del estado de "mute" al momento del encendido. No creo que te haga problemas.

daliss, los ventiladores suelen meter ruido y no es tan sencillo eliminarlo, si podés alimentarlos aparte, mejor...

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

dalisss dijo:


> hola compañeros.....estuve buscando por que se da zumbido en un pre de tonos y como quitarlo pero no encontre ideas claras.....el asunto es que con la fuente del pre 7+7 v coloque tres ventiladores mas y 3 leds de lujo...pero al momento de prender me produce un zumbido algo molestoso.....la definitiva solucion es una fuente para cada cosa... o se puede hacer algo para eliminar el zumbido...gracias saludes desde barranquilla colombia



Puede que te metan ruido los ventiladores , es muy seguro.

Tambien depende de la fuente , puse una fuentecita pequeña para el ampli y el control de tonos , de unos 2A y se escuchaba el zumbido ,cambie la fuente por una de 4A y asunto resuelto , puede que tengas problemas de corriente.

Saludos!


----------



## juanchilp

hola que tal , tengo una duda ah la hora de hacer la entrada al amplificador, ¿ en la conexion de entrada el positivo del amplificador va a la patita chica del rca y el masa va en la pata larga del rca ? o ¿ es al revez ? sino me entendieron adjunto una imagen. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

La pata larga (la que está en el centro) es el positivo. La masa es el cilindro exterior más grande y corto.

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

gracias mnicolau por la ayuda


----------



## juanchilp

hola de nuevo , ya tengo casi todo listo, ahora tengo una duda , ¿ como hago la conexion a 220v en mi caso que soy de argentina con 2 tranformadores de direfente voltaje ? quiero que de un cable ( positivo y negativo a 220) se prendan los 2 tranformadores, use 2 tranformadores porque no tenia una fuente de pc y tenia un transformador de 12v de 3A y otro de 15V, adjunto una imagen como me parece que se tendria que hacer, pero la vez me puse a pensar que si lo pongo en seria se elevaria el voltaje y quemaria el circuito, antes de conectar les pregunto a ustedes ¿ si esta bien esta conexion o cual tendria que hacer ? desde ya muchas gracias 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img809.imageshack.us/i/conexiontranfos.png/


----------



## Nimer

No entiendo.. Vas a hacer dos amplificadores para tener 4 canales?
Y vas a alimentar uno con 12v y el otro con 15v?

En ese caso, el diagrama que subiste está bien. Los transformadores se conectan a la línea de tensión en paralelo, es decir, independientes uno del otro (como si fuern conectados en dos enchufes distintos).

Si entendí mal lo que querés hacer, entonces ignorá lo que dije.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola juanchip, la unica forma que se me ocurre para poder usar los 2 tranformadores sin tener problemas por la diferencia de voltage es usando una fuente regulada para el de 15v, la podes hacer con 78xx o con zener como la de este post (esta es simetrica, tendrias que filtrar al positivo solo)_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/66212/ _
Saludos, Martin


----------



## juanchilp

Nimer dijo:


> No entiendo.. Vas a hacer dos amplificadores para tener 4 canales?
> Y vas a alimentar uno con 12v y el otro con 15v?
> 
> En ese caso, el diagrama que subiste está bien. Los transformadores se conectan a la línea de tensión en paralelo, es decir, independientes uno del otro (como si fuern conectados en dos enchufes distintos).
> 
> Si entendí mal lo que querés hacer, entonces ignorá lo que dije.



si , entendistes bien Nimer, tuve que ser mas explicativo perdón, hice 2 amplificadores con 4 canales, un amplificador lo alimento con 12v , y el otro con 15v ( 1 tranformador para cada amplificador) ,y queria que se prendan los dos tranformadores con un solo cable bipolar conectado a la linea de tension 220V con un interruptor y mi duda era si se podia llegar ah modificar el voltaje de salida. Pero si dijistes que el diagrama que te puse esta bien lo voy a implementar  , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Cuidado porque vas a quemar un amplificador. Dos canales.

Si las tensiones que indicaste anteriormente están expresadas en VCA, pasa lo siguiente:
Al rectificar el de 12V 3A está todo bien, en contínua te va a dar una tensión de 17V aprox.
Pero al rectificar el de 15V, fijate que 15 * 1,41 = 21,15VCC. Quemaste el amplificador. Lo máximo que soporta el chip son 18VCC.

Una pregunta sobreentendida:
¿Alimentás los módulos directamente del transformador al amplificador o rectificás primero?
Me quedó la duda...

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## Nimer

Atención a lo que dice Tavo con respecto a la tensión del integrado. No sé si contás con 15v contínuos o alternos. 
Y ojo con los capacitores que hayas puesto que tienen que ser de 25v como mínimo. Los de 16v ya no te sirven.


----------



## Tavo

Nimer dijo:


> Y ojo con los capacitores que hayas puesto que tienen que ser de 25v como mínimo. Los de 16v ya no te sirven.



Directamente los de 16V usalos para navidad, en vez de comprar pirotecnia.

Yo por seguridad (lo digo con conocimiento de causa), para esas tensiones pongo siempre de 35V. Me quedo más tranquilo y confiado de que los capacitores van a durar un buen tiempo.
Ya me pasó de poner capacitores de 25V a fuente de 18V*CC*  y que se hinchen y despidan ese líquido con olor asqueroso (creo que tienen cianuro). Ensucié todo un ampli por dentro...

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## juanchilp

gracias por decirme antes que lo pruebe,  me olvide de fijarme el datasheet cuanto soporta el integrado, el tranformador 15 VAC lo voy a implementar entonces con otro amplificador, igual sopongo que lo puedo poner en el mismo gabinete del otro amplificador teniendo los 4 canales ( el amplificador con el tda7377 y el tdaXX), espero no tener problemas ah la hora de la conexion al toma corriente (220V ) para prender los 2 tranfos a la vez sin tener que enchufar cada tranformador en diferentes enchufes porque seria un garron  desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Nimer

juanchilp dijo:


> gracias por decirme antes que lo pruebe,  me olvide de fijarme el datasheet cuanto soporta el integrado, el tranformador 15 VAC lo voy a implementar entonces con otro amplificador, igual sopongo que lo puedo poner en el mismo gabinete del otro amplificador teniendo los 4 canales ( el amplificador con el tda7377 y el tdaXX), *espero no tener problemas ah la hora de la conexion al toma corriente (220V ) para prender los 2 tranfos a la vez sin tener que enchufar cada tranformador en diferentes enchufes porque seria un garron*  desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.



Con esto no te hagas ningún problema. Seguí el diagrama tal cual lo dibujaste, que está perfecto. Eso de sumar tensiones, o corrientes en los transformadores sucede cuando estás relacionando los SECUNDARIOS de los transformadores.
En el caso de los primarios, al ponerlos en paralelo (como tu diagrama) ambos reciben los 220v y funcionan independientemente uno del otro. Si los conectaras en serie, se dividiría la tensión entre los dos, y ahí sí sería distinto. 
Pero en paralelo es como tenés que hacerlo.

Con el transformador de 15Vac podrías alimentar un TDA2050 utilizando un doblador de tensión para obtener +-22v. Revisá por el foro que está todo explicado.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchilp

gracias Nimer por la gran ayudar  te lo agradezco mucho lo voy hacer asi entonces


----------



## Tavo

Aunque no es lo más recomendable usar doblador de tensión, es una solución eficiente. Se puede usar este método en amplificadores digamos "chicos", pero creo que para más tensión y potencia ya no sirve, o se vuelve muy inestable.

Veo que los amplificadores de la página "construya su videorockola" usan muy seguido este método, y no me gusta para nada, menos si son de "mediana" potencia..

Pero si, yo también tengo que recurrir a este método ahora, es para un ampli para un amigo, con TDA2040.

Saludos!
Tavo


----------



## jsavini

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, tanto yo como cualquier otro persona te podemos dar una mano en el proyecto, siempre y cuando hagas tus deberes también, leas, re-leas y analices el tema (ya que está todo explicado) y en caso de que tengas problemas, ahí realizás la consulta.
> 
> Si, podés agregarle un futuro mezclador.
> 
> Sugerencias:
> 1º Venite hasta Santa Fe y comprás el 7377. Para el 7394 necesitás un PCB nuevo.
> 2º Si vas a usar el ampli en la PC, armá la versión sin pre (más barato y te va a arrancar a la primera sin ningún problema).
> 
> Saludos



Hola de nuevo, despues de un tiempito afuera porque la escuela me llevo un monton de tiempo, por fin pude terminar de armar el ampli, aca les paso unas fotitos, pero no todo puede estar bien, el tema es que el ampli no anda, ni un misero ruidito siquiera, no se que puede estar pasando, el 7377 roto?..., alimente el circuito desde la bateria del auto de mi viejo, lo unico que veo es que se prende el led y tambien probe que las patas 3 y 13 medidas contra la 8 del TDA7377 me marcan 12.56V en el tester, no se que mas probar alguna sugerencia?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jsavini, empezá revisando el regulador 7809, asegurate que tengas 9[V] en la pata derecha. Medí continuidad en toda la placa, pueden quedar pequeños hilos difíciles de ver a simple vista que producen cortos en lugares indeseados (especialmente revisá las pistas que corren entre medio de pines, donde menos espacio libre queda).
De dónde estás sacando el audio? Qué parlantes estás usando? Conectaste alguna vez al revés la alimentación?

Saludos


----------



## jsavini

hola gracias por responder, te contesto tus preguntas
1 el audio lo saco de un celular nokia
2 probe con dos juegos de parlantes un juego tiene parlantes de 8ohms (woofer y twitter) y despues saque los parlantes de un mini componente jvc
3 no creo haber conectado alrevés la alimentacion nuca... el led siempre prende los 12v en las patas 3 y 13 me da con la polaridad que tiene que ser en el teste y ademas use un adaptador de ensenddor de auto y lo medi antes...
4 lo que noto es que el tda7377 no levanta nada de temperatura sin embargo llega tensión
5 voy a medir si tengo los 9v a la salida del 7809, me decis que tiene que estar en la pata derecha pero mirando desde donde? del lado del me tal? o del otro?

hola mnicolau.
hice todo lo que me dijiste y tengo continuidad en todas la pista de la placa y tambien medi el 7809 y en la pata izq. me dio 12.56v y en la de la der. me dio 8.87v esta bien que me de asi todo los medi con respecto a la gnd de la entrada de la alimentacion..
te iba a pedir que vieras mi placa pensando que estabas en santa fe ciudad pero dçceres es muy lejos para ir.


----------



## Tavo

Que raro porque este amplificador arranca de una.

Revisá bien, detalladamente todas las pistas, todos los pines, que no haya un cortocircuito. Y si alguna vez, al menos sea un segundo, conectaste la alimentación al revés... mmm.... Fuiste.

Fijate que si lo armaste bien tiene que arrancar de una.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## Nimer

Saca el TDA1524 del sócalo, y metele señal de audio directamente al TDA7377. Así descartás si el problema es del preamplificador.


----------



## alex123

holas tengo un ta8210ah y un tda7377 quiero que alguien me diga cual de los dos tiene mas potencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

alex123 dijo:


> holas tengo un ta8210ah y un tda7377 *quiero que alguien me diga cual de los dos tiene mas potencia*



El que mejor te lo puede informar es el DATASHEET!
Buscalo, analizalo y cuando tengas un problema de análisis, consultá directamente sobre esa base.


----------



## Cacho

alex123 dijo:


> ...*quiero* que alguien *me* diga cual de los dos tiene mas potencia





ezavalla dijo:


> *Buscalo, analizalo* y cuando *tengas* un problema de  análisis, *consultá* directamente sobre esa base.



¿Cómo suena mejor? ¿En primera o en segunda persona?

A "quiero que me..." se contesta así.

Alex, es tu trabajo leer los datasheets y compararlos. Si te surge alguna duda al hacerlo, preguntá eso. 
De lo contrario estás pidiendo que alguien trabaje por y para vos, y gratis.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ahí te adjunto los dos datasheets.
(estoy re caliente, había escrito el comentario como corresponde y se cortó la conexión y se borró todo! LPM!)
Gastate un poquito más y mirá al menos un vistazo a la hoja de datos, luego preguntá dudas específicas. No quieras todo servido al plato...
Tienen razón Ezavalla y Cacho.

Mi punto de vista:
El 7377 anuncia 2x 30W
El 8210 anuncia 2x 20W

Seamos realistas:
Ninguno de los dos llega a los 20W por canal. El 7377 llegará a los ~18W por canal. El 8210 debe andar por los ~14/15W por canal.
Viendo muy por arriba, hay que ver y calcular bien respecto del datasheet.

Yo me tiro más por el lado del 7377. Partiendo de que se consigue original y es de simple armado, corrés con ventaja. No conozco al 8210. Me da un poco de desconfianza que sea de TOSHIBA, mmm...

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola jsavini, fijate en la plaqueta por que me parece que hay soldaduras que estan haciendo contacto donde no deben.
Suerte con tu proyecto.

Martin


----------



## jsavini

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Hola jsavini, fijate en la plaqueta por que me parece que hay soldaduras que estan haciendo contacto donde no deben.
> Suerte con tu proyecto.
> 
> Martin





hola gracias por observar mi placa, en los puntos que me marcaste el teste no me marca continuidad asi que pienso que por ahi no esta el problema. ademas con los datasheeet de ambos integrados comprobe que halla continuidad en todas las conecciones por ej. los potenciometros alas patas 1, 16, 9, y 10 del tda1524 y asi con todo el resto de las conexiones incluyendo las que van al tda7377.
tengo algunas dudas con los valores de algunos componentes por ej. el capacitor ceramico de 15nf los cambie por unos de 10nf por que no conseguia tmabien puese uno de 47nf donde iba 56nfpero supuestamente en el foro dice que esta bien  me gusta la idea que me dieron por ahi de sacar el tda1524 y mandar la señal de audio directamente al 7377 me pueden dar una idea de como hacer esto sin desoldar el 7377??? es decir segun entiendo tendria que soldar un cable a las patas de los condensadores que van las patas 4-5 y patas11-12 del tda7377. 
Ya que estamos probando me gustaria saber si ay alguna forma de madir la salida del tda1524 para ver si no es ese el que esta roto


----------



## mnicolau

Conectá el cable de audio en los extremos de las resistencias que te indico en el adjunto. De esa forma conectás el audio directo al 7377. Si ahora tenés audio en los parlantes, el problema está en la etapa del 1524 y habrá que seguir revisando. El cambio de los capacitores que mencionás no hace ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## alex123

gracias por su respuesta y  ya vi los data y creo que si seria mejor el tda7377 por que tira 30w o 18w como dices

pero estoy viendo un data de un tda7375 que es muy parecido el tda7377 y entrega mas potencia segun el data su potencia max es de  42w por canal


----------



## Tavo

alex123 dijo:


> gracias por su respuesta y  ya vi los data y creo que si seria mejor el tda7377 por que tira 30w o 18w como dices
> 
> pero estoy viendo un data de un tda7375 que es muy parecido el tda7377 y entrega mas potencia segun el data su potencia max es de  42w por canal




No señor. Ningún TDA dedicado al CAR AUDIO (Audio en autos) entrega mas de 25-30W. A excepción del TDA1562, que puede llegar a los 40W, no me gusta ni medio.

Fijate por ejemplo el datasheet del TDA8571J, dice que es de 40W x4 !!
No te ilusiones con esos datos, la potencia está expresada en Potencia EIAJ. Fijate que acá tenés algo de información.

Mas o menos la cosa es así:
A grandes rasgos, muy así por arriba, la potencia EIAJ sería mas o menos la mitad de potencia en WRMS. O sea, si ves en algún datasheet "40W EIAJ" son mas o menos 20W RMS.
Esto también no es un dato real, es más o menos como creer que el TDA2050 entrega los 32W que promete. O sea, 40W EIAJ serían más o menos unos 12W RMS con calidad aceptable. Mas de eso, el amplificador se convierte automáticamente en un auténtico generador de distorsión.

Que desilusión no? Bueno, no es tan así. Hay muy buenos (hasta excelentes) integrados TDA con capacidades más que buenas y con bajos factores de distorsión...

Me extendí demasiado , disculpas.

Saludos.
Tavo.
PD: Corríjanme si en algo me equivoco.


----------



## jsavini

hola a todos bueno 
yo solde los cables como me dijeron y no anda debe ser el tda7377 mañana e voy a comprar ortro y veo si anda bueno saludos no vemos


----------



## alex123

asi que solo es 20w la potencia real si pues que desilucion pero comentame de los integrados muy buenos que dises que hay cuales son

a y otra cosita mas  alguien me puede decir si puede mover este parante pioner su link es  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MEC-5877442-parlantes-pioneer-6x9-440w-originales-_JM_   quiero moverlo con un tda7377 sera que lo mueve o es demaciado para el integradito


----------



## rodr0

el TDA7374 es usado en los stereos philips comunes (esos de cassettera que venia de fabrica en VW y chevrolet por lo menos) y tiene la misma disposición de patas que el TDA7377 y entregan la misma potencia casi y probé los dos, y si mi oido no me falla el 74 tiene mejor calidad que el 77 (aunque el 74 era original porque lo saque de un stereo de de esos). 

o sea, a lo que quiero llegar: esos parlantes que mostrás son para coche, y este integrado los va a tirar muy bien. es mas, en uno de los primeros post de @mnicolau dice que mueve unos 6 x 9 muy bien. Ah, en el gol que teníamos antes en casa, movía unos de esos (otro modelo, en el año 97) con ese stereo que te decía


----------



## alex123

grasias  por tu  respuesta rodr0 vere su data del integrado tda7374


----------



## matiasgabr

hola, me anduvo el ampli pero hici el ampli solo sin pre y no me gusto la potencia es bastante peto no es como dice mnicolau, ,,,,   cambiará en algo se le pongo el pre??


----------



## siaprendo

matiasgabr  si cuentas con una computadora de escritorio y lo conectas ahi es muy probable que cambies de opinion, si lo tienes conectado a un mp3, compu portatil pues no le sacas lo suficiente. Y si sicambia con el pre.


saludos y felicitaciones.


----------



## matiasgabr

gracias por contestar siaprendo, voy a hacer el pre y voy a conectar para probar en esta pc(es de escritorio) para ver como suena, la pregunta es porque es mas potente con una pc de escritorio y no una portatil o un mp3???????????????????????


----------



## mnicolau

Matías, si conectás a la PC de escritorio no necesitás preamplificador, lo tenés incorporado en la placa de sonido. El nivel de su salida es mucho mayor al de un reproductor portatil y vas a poder excitar correctamente a la etapa amplificadora con el 7377.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

No pasen de la mitad el volumen de la pc, porque eso les llega a saturar el amplificador. Va dependiendo de la placa de sonido de cada uno, por supuesto. Pero hasta con la onboard ya se excede por mucho el nivel de entrada.


----------



## Tavo

siaprendo dijo:


> matiasgabr  si cuentas con una computadora de escritorio y lo conectas ahi es muy probable que cambies de opinion, si lo tienes conectado a un mp3, *compu portatil pues no le sacas lo suficiente*. Y si sicambia con el pre.
> 
> 
> saludos y felicitaciones.



Podría decir que no es tanta verdad lo resaltado en rojo.
Yo lo hice (en realidad era un préstamo el ampli, pero quedó definitivamente ) y me gustó. Ahora lo estoy usando con una Notebook Compaq CQ-50 y tira lo mismo o casi lo mismo que una desktop. Claro, puede depender de la placa de sonido que tenga, pero en mi caso no necesito PRE ni ahí! Anda bárbaro así...

La verdad, muy fiel el ampli, creo que nunca lo escuché distorsionar, entrega una potencia considerable y es bastante chico.

Saludos!
Tavo.


----------



## xzibit08

Hola! como andas?? espero que bien, te queria comentar que ise el pre y  me anda, pero cuando le agrego volumen y grave el parlante empiesa a  chillar.te comento que el pre lo tengo en la entrada de un amplificador  que tenia ya. queria saber porque me ase ese chillido,es un chillido  como si el pre se satura. Muchas Gracias!

Otra cosita...no tendras un pasa bajo para un wofer de 8 Pulgadas. las especficaciones del wofer son: Frequency Response:45-6000Hz y Sensitivity:91dB/W/M


----------



## marco_eca_85

buenas, anoche termine de armar el ampli con pre y toda la bola, el tema es:
1º lo probe alimentandolo con una fuente de pc
2º el tda no funciona, probe inyectando la señal directo en la entrada del TDA7377, sin sacar el 1524, y parece que anda pero tiene muchisisisisimo ruido, será p*OR*q*UE* no saque el integrado del pre???
3º es normal que el 1524 caliente mas que el 7377??
4º al TDA le puse potes de 100K, el datasheet dice de 47k puede ser ese el problema??

espero que puedan ayudarme, cualquier cosa, les paso fotos...

graxxx!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola marco,
1º Está correcto.
2º No hace falta sacar el IC del pre, algo mal armaste.
3º No, no es normal. El 1524 no debería calentar.
4º  Si la cubierta del auto lleva 30 lb/pulg2, vos le pondrías 60?  No debería ser ese el problema, ya que metiste la señal directo al 7377 y tenés ese ruido, pero no es lo ideal colocar esos valores.

Subí una foto de la placa de ambos lados para ver si encontramos algo mal.

xzibit, de dónde estás tomando la señal de audio? fijate que no esté demasiado alta. Al igual que marco, subí fotos y vemos.
Filtros pasa bajos tenés montones en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## Mazzini

amigo mariano:

hace mucho tiempo *QU*e ya hice tu amplificador con  el tda7377 y encarge el tda1524a a buenos aires ya *QU*e a*QU*i en chile no  estaba, bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente despues de mucho tiempo usar  mi ampli conectado a una fuente de pc, *QU*iero colocarle un transfo, me  servira una transfo de 12v 4A.

salu2 espero respuesta gracias bye


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mazzini, revisá el 1º post, ahí está respondida tu pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## xzibit08

Hola! aca estoy otra ves! mira yo tomo la señal de audio de la pc..puede ser por eso q*UE* ande mal?q*UE* el pre ya reciva señal alta?


----------



## Nimer

xzibit08 dijo:


> Hola! aca estoy otra ves! mira yo tomo la señal de audio de la pc..puede ser por eso q ande mal?q el pre ya reciva señal alta?



Eso se soluciona bajando el volumen de la pc.


----------



## xzibit08

Muchas Gracias! otra preguntita mas...yo al amplificador lo q*U*iero conectar al estereo del auto...me *H*aria falta el pre?
saludos!


----------



## matiasgabr

yo al amplificador lo qUiero conectar al estereo del auto...me Haria falta el pre?

se escucharia mejor con el pre si es que lo necesito?


----------



## mnicolau

matiasgabr dijo:


> yo al amplificador lo qUiero conectar al estereo del auto...me Haria falta el pre?



Depende.. si la salida del estéreo está pre-amplificada o no. En el manual te lo va a decir. Igualmente yo suelo agregarlo, para tener un control independiente en el propio amplificador, te permite darle mayor o menor ganancia para destacarlo del resto de los parlantes. 



matiasgabr dijo:


> se escucharia mejor con el pre si es que lo necesito?



No.. a menos que el pre tenga control de tonos y te guste la forma en la que ecualiza, ahí se podría hablar de que se "escucha mejor".

Saludos


----------



## matiasgabr

gracias lo voy a hacer


----------



## pdelt3

Disculpen. Puedo reemplazar el LM7809 por un LM7808? Tengo varios 7808 y ningun 7809


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, estube leyendo el post (no todo) y no vi nada referido a la funcion stand-by, si esto ya se comento en el post corrijanme por favor, lo que me pasa es que la apagar el amplificador con el stand-by tarda 15-20 seg en apagarse, me parese demasiado, mi consulta es si cambiando al cap de 10uf por uno mas chico puedo reducir este tiempo o depende de otra cosa?

Saludos y suerte con sus proyectos, Martin


----------



## mnicolau

pdelt, no hay problema con hacer ese cambio.

tincho, no es nada normal lo que te hace, la función stand-by enciende y apaga el amplificador al instante. Qué PCB armaste? Revisá bien esa pista en busca de algún corto.

PD: revisá bien el valor de los componentes que utilizaste.

Saludos


----------



## golcito21

Buenas a todos!

   Soy un principiante, intentando armar este amplificador tan completo, pero (disculpen la ignorancia), puede ser que no funcionen los links de la primera pagina? Me dice que el sitio no esta disponible y no se encuentra.. ¿?


----------



## Nimer

golcito21 dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Soy un principiante, intentando armar este amplificador tan completo, pero (disculpen la ignorancia), puede ser que no funcionen los links de la primera pagina? Me dice que el sitio no esta disponible y no se encuentra.. ¿?



Están todos los archivos hosteados en el servidor de Forosdeelectronica.com, y por tanto, si el foro funciona, todos los archivos también.
Yo los veo sin problemas. 

Saludos.


----------



## tinchorojo89

Gracias mnicolaud por la respuesta, los componentes estoy seguro que son los que corresponden, el pcb lo es uno que hice con la configuracion del datasheet para 2 canales sinples y uno en puente (es para un 2.1) ahora tendre que desarmar y revisar bien todo.

Saludos, Martin


----------



## mnicolau

Subí el PCB tincho así te ayudamos a revisar..

Saludos


----------



## MIX

Que tal  ando buscando un vumetro para el TDA2003 ya que el que postean es para el TDA1562 que tiene potencia de 70 W y el 2003 solo saca 10W    solo moveria uno o dos leds

estuve buscando uno y encontre uno con comparadores pero no se si funcione a esa potencia
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola MIX, con el vúmetro que subí podés medir perfectamente la señal de salida del TDA2003 y la calibrás con el preset de 22k en la entrada de señal.

Saludos


----------



## MIX

comprendo

que bueno, gracias 

saludos


----------



## pdelt3

Lo estoy usando en el auto. Anda de 10!.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## yasiterere

Buenas gente!! al fin, despues de comprar todos los componentes y cocinar la placa me salio un tiempo y lo armo hoy jooo toy pensando sacar los potenciómetros y conectarlos con cables. supongo que no pero.. meterá ruido? 

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola yasiterere, no debería meter ruido, por las dudas usá cable lo más corto posible. Podés usar cable plano (como el que se usa para los discos rígidos IDE, el viejo, de 40 conductores), es compacto y práctico.

Pdelt, gracias por comentar 

Saludos


----------



## yasiterere

Hee gracias *POR* la sujerencia. Tengo una bocha de ese cable, además donde estoy no hay gran cosa para conceguir. Les doy las noticias apenas lo termine.
 Saludos!


----------



## ernesto2111

Muchas gracias por el ampli Mariano, ya compre todo y mañana mismo me lo pongo a hacer, solo tengo una consulta. Me podrias pasar el PCB del vúmetro con el ka2284 (si lo tenes en modo stereo seria mejor) asi lo agrego al ampli y me queda algo completito. Saludos y segui asi . Sos groso!!  Saludos :buenpost:


----------



## juan9219

hola tengo una pregunta, en 12 el integrado no llega a tirar 20rms al mango, el lm es para llevar los 12v a 18v o es para el preamp??? si es para el preamp, no es medio poco 18rms x2 para un ampli asi?? gracias


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Juan y bienvenido al foro.
En primer lugar te comento que el LM7812 es un regulador de voltaje. Su única función es la de regular y estabilizar el voltaje de alimentación a unos 12V para alimentar al TDA1524A.
Segundo, es verdad, con 12V no se puede obtener todo el rendimiento del TDA7377. Pero 18W RMS x2 no es para nada una potencia despreciable.
No sé cual sea la utilidad que le darás ni como piensas alimentarlo, pero te aseguro que tiene un muy buen sonido.
Salu2


----------



## ernesto2111

Mariano arme el ampli y me quedo asi:

Esta cuando termine de hacer la placa...








Y esta de el lado de los componeste cuado ya habia terminado de soldar todo..






Lo que me falto es comprar una perilla, jajaj solo tenia 3 jajaj 

dejo un par mas que a la gente le gusta 











Solo me falta meterlo dentro del chasis y comprar un par de fichas RCA. Muy bueno el sonido que entrega y gracias por el PCB. Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones por el armado Ernesto, muy prolijo , disfrutalo...

Juan, la potencia máxima que se puede obtener alimentando con 12[V] simples, son 4.5[W] reales (con 4[Ohm] de carga). La limitación está justamente en la amplitud de la señal. En estos amplificadores se logra llegar a aprox 4 veces esa cantidad, mediante la conexión en puente de 2 de ellos.

Como verás, 18[W] no sólo no es poco, sino que es prácticamente lo máximo que se puede obtener en estas condiciones; el tema está en el uso que le vayas a dar y, para una habitación, un vehículo, etc, es una muy buena potencia...

Saludos


----------



## yasiterere

Recordá montar el 7812 con disipador. Está bien que se banca mucho pero sigue siendo un componente  je.. sujerencia nomas.. saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo, el regulador no es 7812, es un *7809*, no se confundan porque el 7812 necesita 15[V] en la entrada al menos para regular correctamente y esto no siempre se dá. Y no necesita disipador, la corriente no llega a 100[mA], para una alimentación máxima de 17[V], el regulador estaría disipando casi 100[mW].

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Muy prolijo me encanto, te felicito

saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro

Te hago una pregunta, lo termine, lo hice sin el pre, solo la potencia y lo probé con la batería del auto y las 2 primeras pruebas anduvo perfecto... lo probé unos 2 o 3 segundos porque no tenia el disipador. Contento con esto le agregue el disipador con la pasta refrigerante, y un cooler de una fuente de alimentación de pc... mientras hacia esto, mi viejo choco el auto y lo mande a arreglar, como no tenia para probar, agarre un transformador que tengo de 12v y lo probé pero no anduvo, y después me di cuenta que eran 12vdc. Cuando lo probé de nuevo con la batería de auto ya no anduvo, puede ser que le haya pasado algo por usar vdc? después le saque el cooler pero tampoco hay caso... Si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco.


----------



## Nimer

chiqoelectro dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta, lo termine, lo hice sin el pre, solo la potencia y lo probé con la batería del auto y las 2 primeras pruebas anduvo perfecto... lo probé unos 2 o 3 segundos porque no tenia el disipador. Contento con esto le agregue el disipador con la pasta refrigerante, y un cooler de una fuente de alimentación de pc... mientras hacia esto, mi viejo choco el auto y lo mande a arreglar, como no tenia para probar, *agarre un transformador que tengo de 12v y lo probé pero no anduvo, y después me di cuenta que eran 12vdc.* Cuando lo probé de nuevo con la batería de auto ya no anduvo, puede ser que le haya pasado algo por usar vdc? después le saque el cooler pero tampoco hay caso... Si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco.



Si el transformador era de 12VDC no tiene por qué no funcionar, y mucho menos por qué romperse.
El circuito funciona con VDC.
Revisá esa fuente si funciona bien. Y si tenés una fuente de pc a mano, podés probar el circuito sin problemas y va a andar perfecto.
Y fijate que la fuente tiene que tener unos 4A disponibles para sacar el máximo rendimiento.

Otra cosa. COMO REGLA GENERAL, NUNCA pruebes circuitos integrados sin el disipador. Aunque sean dos segundos, podés quemarlo. Y es tirar plata sin ningún sentido, ya que nada cuesta agregarle el disipador enseguida. Y quemándolo no aprendés nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:


> ...nada cuesta agregarle el disipador enseguida.


Cierto.



Nimer dijo:


> Y quemándolo no aprendés nada.


Epa, epa... ¿Cómo que no?
Aprendés que si lo probás sin el disipador, lo cocinás 

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, les comento que tuve la oportunidad de adquirir este producto:







*Características:*


Potencia del sistema: RMS 6W x 2 + 18W (THD=10%)
                Relación señal/ruido: >85dB(A)
Tipo de entrada : RCA y Miniplug 3.5mm
Woofer: 6.5 " long throw. código: (EDF166-5)
Satélites: 3".  rango medio. código(EDF78-16): , 3/4 PV domo tweeter (código:EDF45-8)
Impedancia de parlantes: woofer y medio: 4 Ohm , tweeter 8 Ohm.
Dimensiones (amplificador): 72(W)×223(H)×213(D)mm
                Dimensiones (unidad woofer): 246(W)×252(H)×271(D)mm 
                Dimensiones (unidad satélite): 90(W)×181(H)×137(D)mm
                Peso total: appr. 9.2 Kg
Alimentación: AC 220V~230v 50Hz/60Hz 60W

Como pueden ver, valores bajos de potencias, satélites compactos y lindo subwoofer; les puedo asegurar que suenan muy bien y con potencia de sobra para una habitación, para tener en sus PCs o DVDs es ideal. El integrado es un TDA7379, mismas características que el TDA7377 y se encuentra en la configuración "stereo-bridge" que presenta el datasheet. 

Así que les dejo el PCB, para aquellos que quieran armarse su sistema 2.1 es una opción muy interesante, económica y compacta, sin la necesidad de grandes parlantes.

*PD:* pido nuevamente a algún *moderador* que por favor me agregue este archivo al primer post del tema, no me odien... 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> ...por favor me agregue este archivo al primer post del tema...


Hecho.

Tuve que sacar el archivo de acá porque si no, no puedo subirlo al primero 

Abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro Cacho... gracias 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada (15 caracteres).


----------



## chiqoelectro

Nimer dijo:


> Y quemándolo no aprendés nada.



Ah ok, si... en realidad estoy aprendiendo de estos errores... pero pensé que este en particular no tenia probabilidades de quemarse por probarlo sin disipador...

Gracias igual 



Nimer dijo:


> ya que nada cuesta agregarle el disipador enseguida



Es que no tenia en ese momento pasta refrigerante ni un tornillo con tuerca para ponerlo y realmente estaba ansioso de probarlo jaja. Mi error.

Funciona con CC y CA? No lo sabia... Gracias por el dato, ahora cuando pueda lo pruebo con una fuente de pc. Hay otras cosas que no detallé; la fuente no era de 12, era de 10, no funcionó y antes de tener la bateria del auto, lo probe con otra que tengo en casa que tenia poca bateria y no sabía. Prendio el led pero con poca luz y lo desenchufe al toque. Despues hice la prueba con la bateria que si funcionaba y ahi es cuando me di cuenta que meti la pata en algo 

Cuando lo pruebe con la fuente de pc te digo. Puede ser que lo haya quemado por no probarlo con disipador? lo toque las 2 primeras veces que funcionó y no lo senti para nada caliente.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------



## g.corallo

chiqoelectro dijo:


> Es que no tenia en ese momento pasta refrigerante ni un tornillo con tuerca para ponerlo y realmente estaba ansioso de probarlo jaja. Mi error.



para probarlo solo bast con poner el integrado al disipador si es para usarlo mucho tiempo se pone la grasa


----------



## Nimer

chiqoelectro dijo:


> *Funciona con CC y CA? No lo sabia... Gracias por el dato*




Yo nunca dije que funciona con CA. Funciona con CC la alimentación del integrado. Que después la señal de audio sea CA, es cosa totalmente distinta (por si te estás confundiendo con eso).



			
				chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> Hay otras cosas que no detallé; la fuente no era de 12, era de 10, no funcionó y antes de tener la bateria del auto, lo probe con otra que tengo en casa que tenia poca bateria y no sabía. Prendio el led pero con poca luz y lo desenchufe al toque. Despues hice la prueba con la bateria que si funcionaba y ahi es cuando me di cuenta que meti la pata en algo
> 
> Cuando lo pruebe con la fuente de pc te digo. Puede ser que lo haya quemado por no probarlo con disipador? lo toque las 2 primeras veces que funcionó y no lo senti para nada caliente.
> 
> Muchas gracias por las respuestas



Si la fuente tiene menos tensión de lo que debe, no es problema. Como mucho, eso puede estropear la fuente, y el circuito no funcionar.
Fijate que no hayas puesto la polaridad de la batería al revés, porque si es así, entonces seguro lo quemaste.


----------



## Conex079

Hola chicos un gustaso escribirles.... Les cuento que me arme el ampli aqui en Venezuela. Pues anda de 100. Pero el unico problema y en que quisiera me ayudaran es que cuando lo conecto en la PC le entra ruido, no mucho pero fastidia algo. Que solucion hay para eliminar el ruido de la fuente de la PC.


----------



## Nimer

Conex079 dijo:


> Hola chicos un gustaso escribirles.... Les cuento que me arme el ampli aqui en Venezuela. Pues anda de 100. Pero el unico problema y en que quisiera me ayudaran es que cuando lo conecto en la PC le entra ruido, no mucho pero fastidia algo. Que solucion hay para eliminar el ruido de la fuente de la PC.



Qué es lo que conectás de la PC? La salida de la placa de sonido, o la alimentación de la fuente?
Si es por la salida de la placa de sonido, procurá probar con otro cable.
Si es por la alimentación de la fuente, algunos tienen problemas con el cooler que mete ruido. En mi caso nunca me pasó, y ya armé 3 de estos todos con fuente de Pc. Pero buscá, porque creo que leí algo de intercalar una bobina con el cooler, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Conex079

Mira. Uso la Fuente de la misma PC y uno la salida de audio de una portatil. Suna super bien 0 ruido... El problema sale cuando de la misma PC que tomo la corriente saco el audio.... Alli llega el ruido... Pero en desconectado el audio de entrada no hace nada de ruido.:enfadado:


----------



## Nimer

Conex079 dijo:


> Mira. Uso la Fuente de la misma PC y uno la salida de audio de una portatil. Suna super bien 0 ruido... El problema sale cuando de la misma PC que tomo la corriente saco el audio.... Alli llega el ruido... Pero en desconectado el audio de entrada no hace nada de ruido.:enfadado:



Probá la salida de la pc en otro amplificador. Como ser un equipo de música por entrada auxiliar, o cualquier otro que tengas disponible. A veces el sonido de la pc no sale limpio y se escucha "ruido eléctrico" en la señal. 
Casi seguro es eso.


----------



## luicho92

que onda? segun dicen consume 5A, pero lo teste y consume 3,50 pico con una distorcion considerable, sera con una fuente de 10A reales me vanca 3 tda??


----------



## fff

Conex079, creo que no es recomendable conectar el ampli, a la misma fuente de la PC y menos si esta en funcionamiento. Microprocesador, grafica, disco duro, red, son fuentes de ruido. Imaginen musica a un moderado volumen (hip-hop) creo que la fuente con todo eso andando a la vez, la fuente no seria capaz de mantener estables los voltajes que alimentan la placa base, (posibles cuelgues o daño de algun hardware, espero no exagerar).
Yo lo conecte a una fuente ATX exclusiva para el ampli, y audio desde la salida de la placa de sonido, un sonido limpio, y buena potencia. Se que por razones de espacio y estetica queda lindo todo dentro de la misma PC.
Hace un tiempo dije que subiria fotos, pero disculpen aun no he sacado fotos, ya he armado varios de este amplificador. En automoviles suena lindo con par de 6x9, Gracias a todos del foro por la ayuda, comentarios, sugerencias, correciones (no escribo nombres por si olvido a alguien) para el armado de este ampli. Saludos


----------



## torrevino

hola, me gustaria saber dos cosas, como conecto la fuente de pc atx al ampli, (todas las fuentes de pc atx andan?, (la mia es pentium 4, atx 500w)y la segunda es como podria modificar o que tendria q*UE* hacer para que la entrada de señal del audio sea por medio de un RCA hembra doble, muchas gracias


----------



## Nimer

torrevino dijo:


> hola, me gustaria saber dos cosas, como conecto la fuente de pc atx al ampli, (todas las fuentes de pc atx andan?, (la mia es pentium 4, atx 500w)y la segunda es como podria modificar o que tendria q*UE* hacer para que la entrada de señal del audio sea por medio de un RCA hembra doble, muchas gracias



Las fuentes no son ni Pentium 4, ni AMD, ni nada. Son fuentes.
El circuito funciona con los 12 volts de la fuente que vienen por el cable Amarillo. Y el negativo del circuito, al cable negro.
Y la entrada de audio por medio de una RCA hembra doble, se hace poniendo un RCA hembra doble en la entrada de audio.


----------



## torrevino

ah bueno, entendi lo de la fuente, igual creo q*UE* me expreace mal, ahora la duda sobre la etrada de auido es que no logro entender como es, aca adjunto una imgen de la idea que tengo, perdon por no nacer sabiendo, pero en algun momento tengo q*UE* aprender, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

Torrevino, efectivamente, la conexión de los RCA se haría como mostrás en la imagen. Acordate de utilizar cable mallado.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Torrevino, Tu conexionado es correcto. Pero yo le eliminaría la unión de las masas de los dos RCAs, y dejaría los RCA con masa "independiente" tomada cada una desde la plaqueta, y que se unan sólo ahí.


----------



## churchil13

Tengo preparados unos cuantos vumeters de los que posteo  *mnicolau*  pero necesito que prendan a un volumen mas bajo. ¿sabe alguien la solucion?


----------



## chiqoelectro

Nimer dijo:


> Yo nunca dije que funciona con CA. Funciona con CC la alimentación del integrado. Que después la señal de audio sea CA, es cosa totalmente distinta (por si te estás confundiendo con eso).



oooh shit, como decia +12 y gnd pense qe era CA. No era +12 y -12 cuando es CC? y porqe las 2 primeras veces anduvo con CA?

creo que antes de romperse lo probe con las polaridades invertidas en la bateria con poca carga. Se habrá quemado? tengo que rehacer la placa 
Maldita electrónica básica (?


----------



## mnicolau

Churchil, colocá un amplificador operacional, configurado como no inversor y le dás la ganancia que quieras. Yo lo suelo hacer con LM358 que se alimenta con tensión simple.

Saludos


----------



## chiqoelectro

churchil13 dijo:


> Tengo preparados unos cuantos vumeters de los que posteo  *mnicolau*  pero necesito que prendan a un volumen mas bajo. ¿sabe alguien la solucion?



Emm recuerdoo haber usado un preset para solucionar eso, lo fui ajustando hasta que quedo bien y asi lo dejé.


----------



## churchil13

gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## torrevino

Nimer dijo:


> Torrevino, Tu conexionado es correcto. Pero yo le eliminaría la unión de las masas de los dos RCAs, y dejaría los RCA con masa "independiente" tomada cada una desde la plaqueta, y que se unan sólo ahí.



si, eso voy a hacer, en el dibujo lo coloque asi para que se entienda mejor, pero las masas ban a ser independientes, gracias


----------



## luicho92

tengo un transformador con fusible de 10A, con un tda7377, segun el tester consume 3,50A con algo de distorcion, que otro amplificador puedo usar de 12v que consuma aprox 4A???

por favor alguien tiene idea de un amplificador mono que consuma 6A 12V??, es para armar un subwoofer


----------



## eLadero

Hola a todos .
Quería saber si estoy en lo correcto.. el "Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge.zip" t¿iene una entrada para subwoofer?

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

eladero, para eso está el circuito stereo/bridge, para hacer un 2.1. Acordate de usar un filtro pasa bajos para el correspondiente al subwoofer.

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> eladero, para eso está el circuito stereo/bridge, para hacer un 2.1. Acordate de usar un filtro pasa bajos para el correspondiente al subwoofer.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por tu respuesta micolau, hace mas de 1 año hice el amplificador + el pre y quedo excelente. Esta opción del 2.1 me me re gusta!. Si lo conecto a la salida de mi pc con placa de sonido 7.1, ya sale filtrada ? placa on-board  mother MSI P55-cd53.

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

eLadero de nada... realmente desconozco si sale filtrada, igualmente no sé si tenés opción para hacer 2.1 en la configuración de la placa (en la mía no por ejemplo, una Realtek 7.1 en una Mother ECS A785GM-AD3), así que usando la configuración Estéreo, tendrías que armar filtro pasabajos (con sumador de ambos canales) para el sub.

Como comenté anteriormente, esa configuración es la que usa este modelo de Edifier (entre otros):
http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html
Anda muy lindo realmente...

Saludos


----------



## eLadero

mnicolau dijo:


> eLadero de nada... realmente desconozco si sale filtrada, igualmente no sé si tenés opción para hacer 2.1 en la configuración de la placa (en la mía no por ejemplo, una Realtek 7.1 en una Mother ECS A785GM-AD3), así que usando la configuración Estéreo, tendrías que armar filtro pasabajos (con sumador de ambos canales) para el sub.
> 
> Como comenté anteriormente, esa configuración es la que usa este modelo de Edifier (entre otros):
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html
> Anda muy lindo realmente...
> 
> Saludos



Un profesor me dijo que sale fintada, y puedo configurar de esta forma:
Selecciono sistema 5.1 y en las opciones saco los parlantes que no tengo hasta tener 2 y el SW.
Después te cuento como me fue, también tengo que hacer la caja y comprar el parlante del SW, asi que tengo para rato.

Gracias


----------



## rodr0

@eladero hace la prueba:conecta un ampli a la salida SW de la placa y fijate: si tiende a tirar bajos, es porque esta filtrada. si no tiende a tirarlos (que por las PC que he visto con ese tipo de salidas, es normal que no los tire) hacele el filtro. repito, he tenido en mi poder 5 PCs con esa clase de placas y todas necesitaban un filtro luego de esa salida. saludos!

pero igual proba, que no pasa nada


----------



## pdelt3

Disculpa, yo me arme el amplificador con TDA7377 y TDA1524 que por cierto suena muy bien.
Quería saber como hago para conectarle 2 parlantes y ademas un subwoofer, a donde conecto el subwoofer?, y si esto no es posible queria saber si tenes algun PCB para hacerlo.
Gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mnicolau, sobre el vumetro, no tienes el archivo en formato para PCB Wizard, para sacar tambien la mascara de componentes?
y es el lm3915 o lm3916
Saludos!!!


----------



## torrevino

mnicolau dijo:


> q*UE* tal vikingoxxx? acá te paso los componentes del amplificador y del pre
> 
> Amplificador:
> 
> TDA7377
> 2 Capacitores 470nF
> 1 Capacitor 100nF
> 1 Cap electrolítico 2200uF x25V
> 1 Cap elec 10uF x25V
> 1 cap elec 47uF x25V
> 1 Resistencia 10k 1/4 watt
> 1 Interruptor
> 
> Preamplificador:
> 
> TDA1524A
> 1 Cap elec 100uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 2.2uF x25V
> 2 Cap elec 4.7uF x25V
> 4 Cap 100nF
> 2 Cap 56nF
> 2 Cap 15nF
> 1 Cap 220nF
> 2 Resistencias 220 Ohm - 1/4 watt
> 1 Res 4.7 kohm - 1/4 watt
> 4 Potenciómetros de 50 kohm
> 
> 
> Saludos



bueno les voy avisando que este es mi primer proyecto y no conozco mucho del tema, pero va queriendo, ya tengo una parte armada pero tengo un problema con los componentes.

*tengo un cap elec, de 22oo uf, pero en la foto que muestra como van los componenete no aparece, el mas grande de los cap es el de 1000 uf, es lo mismo?
*los cap 4.7 uf donde van? no los encuentro en la hoja de componenetes. 
*tb tengo cap q*UE* son chiquitos y marrones y dicen 104, cuales son eso?
y por ultimo un cap que dice 22 uf, t*AM*b*IÉN* es chiquitito, donde va?

todo esto lo hago mirando la hoja donde se muestran los componentes que se subio y al tipo de la tienda le di la hoja con los componentes q*UE* cite.
perdonen la ingnoracia, y muchas gracias


----------



## ferpapi

Hola a todos los del foro

queria decirles que este es un gran amplificador, lo probe y la verda es que funciona de maravilla. le conecte cuatro bocinas sony que tenia de un mini componente y las mueve muy bien. ahora mi pregunta es:

si hago el amplificador 2.1 con un solo tda que tal sonaria? me refiero a que los satelites serian de 15w aprox cada uno y el subwofer de 30?
eso estaria bien

necesito que me ayuden porque lo quiero armar para mi compu. intente abrir el archivo del sistema 2.1 elektor pero mi compu se trava no se si sea el pdf o que pase. si alguien me lo pudiera pasar se los agradeceria.


:cabezon:


----------



## mnicolau

Torrevino, esa lista es de una versión vieja, tomala como guía y actualizala con los componentes que lleva actualmente.

Ferpapi, imaginate cómo suena un bicho de estos:

http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html

La etapa amplificadora lleva el circuito stereo/bridge del 1º post.

pdelt, no podés agregar un subwoofer en el TDA7377+TDA1524, es una versión estéreo. Necesitás un nuevo amplificador aparte para el sub.

Saludos


----------



## ferpapi

gracias por contestar. claro que necesito un nuevo amplificador, a lo que me refiero es que quiero hacer uno nuevo pero esta vez un sistema 2.1 jeje el que ya hice lo voy a dejar de recuerdo  
en pocas palabras queria saber si con el diagrama que muestra el datasheet del tda7377 sobre el sistema 2.1 se podria realizar. ¿como quedaria? claro en los satelites serian dos entrdas de audio y para el que esta el puente seria la suma de las dos entradas? jaja un poco confuso  
bueno ojala y me pudieran pasar el sistema 2.1 de elektor que tal si me animo y lo hago 

bueno saludos!!!

jeje creo que me equivoque la respuesta no era para mi bueno de todos modos que tal si me dieras una respuesta mas concreta si o no suena bonito el sistema 2.1 propuesto por el datasheet?


----------



## mnicolau

mnicolau dijo:


> Ferpapi, imaginate cómo suena un bicho de estos:
> 
> http://www.edifier98.com.ar/modelos/c2.html
> 
> La etapa amplificadora lleva el circuito stereo/bridge del 1º post.



Va de nuevo... esa era la respuesta para vos ferpapi, anda muy bien el circuito 2.1 (stereo/bridge, así lo llama) propuesto por el datasheet y el PCB de ese circuito es el que está en el 1º post.

Saludos


----------



## ferpapi

muchas gracias en serio voy a intentar hacerlo y les comento que sucesio

GRACIAS!!!!!!!

por cierto necesitaria un buen filtro pasabajos haber si por ahi tiene uno que sea sencillo, bueno y que utilice solo +vcc.


----------



## g.corallo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola yasiterere, no debería meter ruido, por las dudas usá cable lo más corto posible. Podés usar cable plano (como el que se usa para los discos rígidos IDE, el viejo, de 40 conductores), es compacto y práctico.
> 
> Pdelt, gracias por comentar
> 
> Saludos




hola yo a los potenciometros les puse cable plano de unos 15 o menos cm de largo entrara ruido?


----------



## mnicolau

g.corallo dijo:


> hola yo a los potenciometros les puse cable plano de unos 15 o menos cm de largo entrara ruido?



Y... difícil saber, cuando pruebes vas a darte cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge.zip (149,4 KB (Kilobytes), 132 visitas)

Que tal Mariano y gente del foro....

Acabo de armar la version2.1 del 7377 propuesto por Mariano pero me surge una duda quizas inconsistente pero duda al fin.

Para darle señal de entrda de audio desde un mp3 tomo los dos canales del mismo y el sub lo alimento tambien con uno de los canales ???

Esa es mi duda y desde ya agradecido al que me conteste.

Los saludo cordialmente.

Atte.blas.


----------



## CAYSER

saludos blasmonges,aquí te presento un organigrama de como es que debes de conectar el subwoofer ,si te das cuenta el canal R y L, están conectadas en la entrada de la toma de audio solo por las resistencias que suelen ser de 4.7k o 10k.


----------



## torrevino

ya estoy que termino el amplificador, me faltan los ultimos detalles, pero el presupuesto se me fue un poco, entre los dos tda gaste $36(argentinos) y comprando todo lo demas aprox "40 pesos mas, con el acido componetnes, etc, pero buneo me esta quedando bien y espero q*UE* cuando termine me ande, mi duda es la siguien, que pasaria si no uso la grasa silicionada conductora de calor? y coloco el integrado a secas? corre peligro todo lo que hice no? y otra cosa, yo conecto el ampli a una fuente de pc, con el cable de 12 v y gnd le otorgo la energia, pero para el interruptor, uno el verde y un gnd (de la fuente) aparte y el interruptor lo coloco aparte en la placa del ampli? no se si se entiende, espeor q si, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

CAYSER dijo:


> saludos blasmonges,aquí te presento un organigrama de como es que debes de conectar el subwoofer ,si te das cuenta el canal R y L, están conectadas en la entrada de la toma de audio solo por las resistencias que suelen ser de 4.7k o 10k.



@CAYSER:
La entradas al FPB del subwoofer (las dos resistencias) las debe tomar de las salidas correspondientes (Izquierda y Derecha) del preamplificador, por que si no, no va a tener control de tono ni de volumen sobre el subwoofer!!!


----------



## torrevino

bueno gente termine el amplificador, lo deje lo mejor q*UE* pude, aque dejo fotos!...un unico problema, no anda el pre, sale un exelente sonido, pero ningun potenciometro anda, pareciera q*UE* no estan:S, ademas lo enchufo y el interruptor no funciona, al enchufarlo se prende solo(conecte la fuente al interruptor y en la placa del ampli utilice un puentecito para que este siempre encendida, pero al parecer hice algo mal), perdonen por tantas preguntas, agradeceria ayuda en estos momentos, gracias


----------



## infoseba33

hola una consulta de que aparato puedo sacar un integrado LM3915 para crear un Vu lla e crado todo el sircuito pero no encuentro en ningun aparato ni nuevo ni viejo espero que me alluden saludos. infoseba33


----------



## Fogonazo

infoseba33 dijo:


> hola una consulta de que aparato puedo sacar un integrado LM3915 para crear un Vu lla e crado todo el sircuito pero no encuentro en ningun aparato ni nuevo ni viejo espero que me alluden saludos. infoseba33


De algún aparato que posea un Vúmetro con LED´s

¿ Pasaste por aquí ?: *Listado de Proveedores*


----------



## alex123

holas a todos tengo un problema y espero que me ayuden a solucionarlo susede que cortocircuito la salida isquierda y quemo la otra salida digo que se quemo por que no hay audio y la salida isquierda suena entre cortado a volumen alto que podra ser espero respuestas grasias


----------



## Fogonazo

alex123 dijo:


> holas a todos tengo un problema y espero que me ayuden a solucionarlo susede que cortocircuito la salida isquierda y quemo la otra salida digo que se quemo por que no hay audio y la salida isquierda suena entre cortado a volumen alto que podra ser espero respuestas grasias



Supongo que esta hablando de las salidas del TDA7377

¿ El amplificador funcionó en algún momento ?


----------



## alex123

si funciononaba y sonaba perfectamente

claro que me refiero al tda7377


----------



## Fogonazo

Si andaba y luego de un cortocircuito no te funciona más, se dañó el integrado.


----------



## alex123

si se daño seguramente el integrado, pero no es que no funcione del todo me entendiste mal dije que una salida no funciona y la otra si funciona pero suena entre cortado cuando subo el volumen de todas formas tendre que cambiar el integrado por que esta dañado


----------



## luicho92

acabo de armar dos estapas con tda7377,ya poseia una,los puse en un gabinete pero por culpa de estas dos ultimas,ahora al  darle señal hace un ruido que es insoportable, pero sin señal anda todo normal...
alguien me puede dar una explicacion debido a que no se que puede ser


----------



## mnicolau

Luicho, es muy probable que se hayan formado bucles de masa en las conexiones que hiciste. Comentá detalladamente todas las conexiones y una foto de cómo quedó el gabinete. 

Leé el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Ahí tenés explicado cómo conectar en estrella las masas y demás para evitar estos problemas. Acordate de utilizar cable mallado para las señales de audio y mantener el transformador lo más lejos posible de los amplificadores.

Saludos


----------



## luicho92

la masa de los capacitores? son 3 los tda,dos en una plaqueta y otro individual esta todo por separado..dentro d*E* un gabinete me da verguenza subir una foto porque es un depiole jaja..veo como puedo solucionar el tema de las masas


----------



## luicho92

graxx ya arregle el problema....


----------



## luicho92

calculo que si...
la presencia de capasitores mejora el rendimiento o perjudica al transformador??actualmente tengo 35400micro faradios con 3 tda7377 y un trafo de 10A


----------



## torrevino

mnicolau vos en tu ampli usaste una fuente de pc para alimentarla? por que vi una foto q*UE* subiste, y veo q*UE* colocaste todo dentro de la caja de la fuente de pc, te entro todo o usaste un trasnformador¿?
Alguien sabria decirme que le puede estar pasando a mi ampli q*UE* no le anda el pre?


----------



## phavlo

Hola a todos ! 
tengo una duda con el ampli con este TDA.
se puede usar para un ampli de guitarra o de bajo ? 
osea, desde un preamplificador de bajo o de guitarra y colocando este como amplificador, se podria hacer eso o tiene alguna contra ?


----------



## luicho92

si tranquilamente,actualmente los tiro con una consola pyramid y sin problemas...
alguin no me puede alcansar un croosover o filtro pasa bajo con fuente simple de 12v...me canse de buscar y todos los que encontre son con fuente partida, si alguin me alcanza uno se lo agradeceria


----------



## mnicolau

Acá tenés un filtro pasa bajos variable y con fuente simple:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/235083/ _
Torrevino, el que había armado en un gabinete ATX era para colocar en un vehículo, donde alimentaba directo desde la batería. Se puede alimentar con una ATX.

phavlo, lo podés utilizar para un instrumento, aunque te recomiendo un TDA2050.

Saludos


----------



## luicho92

segun el pdf del ne5532 requiere de +12 -12 no es de fuente simple...


----------



## mnicolau

Estudiá un poco el circuito y vas a entender la adaptación que hizo a partir de la fuente simple, para alimentar correctamente el opamp. Quedate tranquilo que es un aporte de Fogonazo y funciona muy bien. Ahí tenés el post original.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _
Saludos


----------



## phavlo

gracias por la respuesta mnicolau, pero cual seria el problema si utilizo este amplificador ?


----------



## luicho92

p******denado con un trafo de 9v con punto medio logre filtrar dejando pasar los graves.. re chocho


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos estoy por contruir el *Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0 *mi duda es que en la lista de componentes pide 2 Capacitores electrolíticos No Polarizados 2.2uF x25V que son para la entrada de audio, acá no los encuentro y siempre me sacan electrolíticos, queria saber si es un error en el archivo o tendré que colocar dos capacitores de 4.7uF en serie invertida su polaridad para que me de un valor cercano (2.35uF)? si es así, que terminales debería unir?

Para los otros circuitos no pide que sean electrolíticos no polarizados.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## g.corallo

Psyco83 dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy por contruir el *Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0 *mi duda es que en la lista de componentes pide 2 Capacitores electrolíticos No Polarizados 2.2uF x25V que son para la entrada de audio, acá no los encuentro y siempre me sacan electrolíticos, queria saber si es un error en el archivo o tendré que colocar dos capacitores de 4.7uF en serie invertida su polaridad para que me de un valor cercano (2.35uF)? si es así, que terminales debería unir?
> 
> Para los otros circuitos no pide que sean electrolíticos no polarizados.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.



hola no te compliques esos capacitores son polarizados si ves el pcb el simbolo + esta cerca del capacitor ceramico de 47nf pero corresponde al de 2.2uf (electrolitico polarizado)


saludos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola, soy nuevo por aquí, vi el preamplificador con el tda1524 y me pregunto si servirá para todo tipo de señales? es que a mi amplificador le conecto de todo, y quiero que me funcione en buenas condiciones todo.

gracias


PD: felicidades mnicolau por los circuitos, a mi criterio estan fenomenales, muy buenos.


----------



## Psyco83

Muchas gracias por la respuesta g.corallo pero creo que estás hablando del "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0" y yo el que estoy contruyendo es el *"Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0"*, mira los archivos en el primer post. Ahí si dice capacitor electrolítico no polarizado y en el esquema no hay ningún signo más (+) que me indique su polaridad.
Estuve revisando el datasheet del TDA7377, voy a usar el valor de capacitor que está en los circuitos de aplicación y también usar simplemente uno electrolítico polarizado por que en los demás diagramas así está el acople de entrada.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo

hola si me equivoque de archi me fije y tenes que comprar un electrolitico no polarizo (no son de ceramica)


----------



## yurdy

Tengo 2 dudas... 

1.- ¿De cuantos watt's es este ampli?
2.- ¿Todos los condensadores electrolíticos son de 25v?

Quisiera hacerlo pero tengo estas dudas...
Podrían ayudarme?


----------



## blasmonges

Segun el data shett tira 30 mas 30  y suena muy bien realmente,yo he armado varios y me consta,respecto de los electroliticos pueden ser todos de 25 volt dado que lo estas manejando con 12 volt y los electroliticos estan dentro del rango.

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## phavlo

hola yurdy, segun de lo que se habla de este ampli la potencia que tiene es de 2x30W. y la alimentacion de es 12V asi que esos capacitores estarian bien para el ampli..


----------



## mnicolau

Acá todos hablamos de potencia real, en tal caso, revisen la gráfica del 1º post y van a poder saber cual es la potencia real de acuerdo a la tensión con la que alimenten el ampli. En condiciones normales tienen entre 12 y 20[W] por canal con THD 1% (con 4[Ohm] de carga).

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal Mariano....

Los otros dias arme el 7377 2.1 que posteaste pero me surgio la duda de como darle señal al sub? le tomo en paralelo a una de las entradas que alimentan la parte estereo? me podrias ayudar:::

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola blas, para alimentar el ampli correspondiente al sub necesitás un pasa bajos activo previamente. La señal para dicho pasa bajos, se toma de *ambos *canales, ya que en el pasa bajos se suman y luego viene el filtrado. 
Si tenés preamplificador general para el 2.1, se toma desde ambas salidas del mismo para que el sub también esté preamplificado.

En este post vas a entender mejor (incluso podés utilizar ese mismo circuito para hacer el filtrado de los satélites y el sub):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola blas, para alimentar el ampli correspondiente al sub necesitás un pasa bajos activo previamente. La señal para dicho pasa bajos, se toma de *ambos *canales, ya que en el pasa bajos se suman y luego viene el filtrado.
> Si tenés preamplificador general para el 2.1, se toma desde ambas salidas del mismo para que el sub también esté preamplificado.
> 
> En este post vas a entender mejor (incluso podés utilizar ese mismo circuito para hacer el filtrado de los satélites y el sub):
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-linkwitz-riley-sistemas-2-1-a-29193/
> 
> Saludos




Buenisimo Mariano....

Gracias por contestar tan rapido, lo voy a probar mañana y comento.

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## yurdy

Ok... 
Entonces son 20w por cada parlante... 
Mmm... interesante... 
Quisiera hacer el que tiene ese pre integrado... ¿me lo recomiendan? 
¿O solo hago el ampli solano...? 
¿Que dicen? 
Gracias por todo!!!


----------



## mauu

Hola estoy armando el ampli y *QU*eria saber que parlante 6x9 le iria bien, para que se escuchen buenos bajos (graves). 40w rms, 60w rms, mas de eso no??

Cuales les pusieron ust??


----------



## luicho92

yo tengo de 4 pulg. y los hace percha y eso que son de iman pesado...
uno de 6 creria que anda bien,de ultima si le quieren  dar caño le ponen uno de 8" asi trabaja mas relax el woofer..


----------



## mauu

Hola, acabo de hacer el ampli y con la fuente swiching tira mucho ruido, ademas algunos potes no andan y otros andan maso, hay que hacerle alguna modificacion??


----------



## Javerman

Muy buena informacion, muy completo, gracias


----------



## yoelmauri

Hola Que tal? alguien hizo el pre este que posteo en el archivo adjunto?? (lo posteo mnicolau mas atras en este mismo post) queria saber como funciona y mas que nada que es ese componente de valor 100 que señalo con una flecha. Bueno, espero que me puedan ayudar!
Saludoss


----------



## mnicolau

Hola yoelmauri, funciona correctamente ese pre. El componente que señalás es una resistencia de 100[Ohm] colocada en posición vertical.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

para alimentar este ampli esta bien un trafo de 12V 100W  o 500W ? por que tengo varios de esos dos valores pero no se el Amperaje q tienen, pero me parece que estaria bien esa potencia y sobraria no ? 
sludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, disculpen por preguntar taaaan tarde, pero en el amplificador con TDA7377, QUE DICE QUE TIENE SALIDA PARA SUB-WOOFER, en realidad hay se conecta un sub-woofer, o hay conecto un filtro para sub-woofer.
Si fuera que hay se conecta el sub-woofer, que impedancia debe ser, que potencia debe ser???
Gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Otra duda, si lo armo con este circuito para el woofer, que potencia me daria para el woofer y que potencia para *CADA* bocina???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no leés el datasheet que tiene todo lo que estás preguntando?


----------



## pdelt3

Minoclau:
En cuanto al amplificador con el TDA7377 sin preamplificador versión 2.0:
¿Por qué modificaste los valores de los capacitores que aparecen en el esquemático?, ¿Cual es la diferencia con el que aparece en el esquemático?

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

pdelt3 dijo:


> ¿Por qué modificaste los valores de los capacitores que aparecen en el esquemático?, ¿Cual es la diferencia con el que aparece en el esquemático?



El capacitor de entrada junto con la impedancia de entrada forman un filtro pasa altos. Se cambiaron los valores para mejorar la respuesta a bajas frecuencias, con este cambio el amplificador llega un poco más abajo (en frecuencia).

PD: había subido la gráfica que comparaba ambas respuestas, pero andá a saber en qué página quedó eso... 

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Señores tengo una duda, problablemente no deberia ir aqui.. En fin, voy a armar el amplificador con el tda7377 solamente y le voy a colocar el pre estereo que tambien esta posteado aqui! Y lo voy a colocar para mi pc, asi que como hago para conectarlo o que circuito deberia usar para que al conectarle los audifonos dejen de sonar las cornetas?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: había subido la gráfica que comparaba ambas respuestas, pero andá a saber en qué página quedó eso...



Acá comienza la charla sobre ese tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/220206/


----------



## ShadoWElec

Que tal gente, bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro, y tenia ganas de armar 2 de estos amplificadores con el 7377, uno para 2 parlantes y otro para 2 subwoofer...y andaria necesitando un filtro pasabajos, busque en 15 paginas de google y no encontre nada :S sino no los molestaria encerio pero si pueden ayudarme me harian un gran favor!!   Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola shadow, bienvenido al foro. 
No busques en google, buscá acá dentro del foro tenés una gran cantidad de filtros probados.

Edu, siempre al tanto de todo... 

Saludos


----------



## ShadoWElec

Ok muchisimas gracias Sensei de la Electronica (ya q*U*e vi q*U*e le solucionaste el problema a todos en estas 100 y pico de paginas! jajaaj)

Saludos a todos desde Qilmes


----------



## pdelt3

Hola, a ver si me pueden ayudar.
Me armé el ampli con TDA7377 en modo stereo pero mi problema es que a la entrada solo puedo meter el sonido del canal izquierdo (el aparato de musica con el que lo uso se rompio y no tiene arreglo).
Probe conectado las dos entradas a ese canal pero la potencia se me divide a la mitad. Entonces pensé en modificarlo para hacerlo Mono y que me tire en vez de 20watt por canal, 40watt por un solo canal y de ahi lo divido ya que no es importante para el uso que le doy que sea stereo.
El tema es que no encuentro cómo conectarlo en Mono para que me tire los 40watt por un solo canal.

Espero puedan ayudarme o darme alguna solución.



Adjunto una imagen de algo que se me ocurrió, quizas sea una locura por eso antes de probar quiero consultarlo con utedes que saben.






Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pdelt, no te va a servir ese esquema. El 7377 ya está puenteado en esa configuración, no se puede volver a hacerlo. Te va a quedar ese canal libre, más adelante podés encontrarle utilidad...
Si querés un ampli mono de un poco más de potencia tenés el TDA1562 con alimentación a 12[V].

PD: para sumar las señales de ambos canales, no se conectan directo como hiciste, sino a través de una resistencia en serie con cada canal (ambas resistencias de igual valor, por ejemplo 22K). Luego unís el extremo libre de ambas resistencias y de ahí a la entrada del ampli.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas Tengo una duda con respecto al diseño del Amplificador TDA7377 2.0.. Los terminales que dicen Out R y Out L no poseen GND?Como conecto ahi los parlantes?Puenteo y saco de ahi un solo positivo y agarro el GND de otro lado o como?
Igual tengo la duda con el Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge en la parte del SubW.. Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Fíjate en la disposición de las patas en su pdf allí te va a decir bien cual es mas y cual menos
Saludos tatajara


----------



## kilermenjose

En esas patas solo dicen Out 1-4.. :/


----------



## mnicolau

kilermenjose dijo:


> En esas patas solo dicen Out 1-4.. :/



Ese amplificador es para 2 canales, no para 4. Con lo cual cada "out" tiene los bornes "+" y "-" pertenecientes a cada uno de los 2 parlantes. Tomá los bornes superiores como positivos y los inferiores negativos.

Lo mismo para la configuración stereo/bridge, en la salida del sub.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

A ver si entendi Mariano, es decir que en el "Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0" las patas 2 y 14 son los positivos y las patas 1 y 15 son los negativos de los parlantes?
Y en el Stereo/Bridge la pata 14 es positivo y la 15 es negativo?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Claro! Así es...

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Gracias Mariano!
Otra pregunta: la grafica potencia vs intensidad del primer post, la potencia es por canal o es la potencia total de todos los canales?por ejemplo si lo alimento con 13voltios voy a tener aproximadamente 16w por canal o 16w entre los dos canales (en el caso de usar la configuracion double bridge)
Ahhh.. Es recomendable usar una fuente de pc para alimentarlo, lo digo porque estas fuentes suelen tener mucho ruido?

Saludos!


----------



## camaradaraider

Hola soy nuevo en esto y queri hacer un amplificador de unos 40 w rms para conectarlo a unos altavoces de 100W y queria saber si esta amplificador seria una buena opcion para lo que busco

mi duda es si el amplificador distorsionara demasiado trabando a los 38w rms que marca la grafica

Gracias


----------



## tatajara

Este amplificador es de 30 w alimentándolo con unos 12 a 15 vdc, no es conveniente que lo alimentes con mas (máxima alimentación 18 vdc)
Es un buen proyecto y como acá dicen los colegas funciona muy bien y con poca distorsión 
Puedes hacerlo tranquilamente, pero recuerda la alimentación 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## camaradaraider

con 18 Vdc tendria unos 38 w ¿no?
¿corro riesgos metiendole 18Vdc?
la idea es utilizar como fuente de alimentacion la de un ordenador portatil y tener la fuente fuera del resto del conjunto, de esta forma lo podria desmontar mas facilmente para llevarmelo de un lado a otro


----------



## tatajara

Lo único que lograrías con 18 vdc es más distorsión y más trabajo para el ci 
Como mucho aliméntalo con 16 vdc 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, gracias

¿que amplificador me recomendarias tu que de unos 40w o 50w rms?
me estoy volviendo loco y no encuentro nada claro

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

camaradaraider dijo:


> ¿que amplificador me recomendarias tu que de unos 40w o 50w rms?
> me estoy volviendo loco y no encuentro nada claro



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

A usar el buscador, tenés mucha variedad en el foro...

PD: kilermen, la potencia es por canal. No hay drama en alimentarlo con la fuente de PC, yo lo hice siempre así también...

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

aa pero yo pensé que la fuente esa tenia unos 18 vdc por eso le dije así 
Entonces si aliméntalo tranquilamente con la fuente de PC 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: kilermen, la potencia es por canal. No hay drama en alimentarlo con la fuente de PC, yo lo hice siempre así también...





> Entonces si aliméntalo tranquilamente con la fuente de PC
> Saludos tatajara



Gracias mnicolau y tatajara! Este finde empiezo a armar el Stereo/bridge para tener un 2.1 para la pc! 

Saludos!


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, muchisimas gracias, creo que me decantaré por el
Amplificador simple estereo con TDA2050 haciendolo trabajar con +-22V
o por el HiFi Rotel

me gustaria saber si a estos dos amplificadores se les podria acoplar el preamplificador de este post que creo es un pre mas completo

gracias otra vez, tengo la sensacion de estar haciendo preguntas muy tontas jejeje


----------



## tatajara

bueno bueno que tengas suerte con tu proyecto y no olvides subir fotos jaja
saludos tatajara


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas Señores, ya compre todos los comopenentes, pero cuando fui a imprimir el pcb en el "Papel Especial" estaba cerrada el negocio(es el unico lado donde consegui que me lo imprimiera)! -.-" Con lo que tengo que posponer el montaje una semana mas! 
Estaba viendo un par de cornetas en una tienda de Audio-Car que se ven buenas, son de 3.5" de Marca Boss (20Wrms), son pequeñas pero no se esten bien para la potencia que entrega el ampli.. De que tamaño y potencia son los parlantes que han usado ustedes?

Saudos!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

mmmmm, yo diria que son de potencia pequeña, ponle unos mas grandes

salu2 desde mèxico


----------



## kilermenjose

Sii Tambien hay otros de 100w y de 150W(no creo que sean reales) marca KICKER y JBL respectivamente, pero el dobles de costosos . Tambien me faltan buscar en otras tiendas, pero de primera esos fueron los que me gustaronpor que son muy pequeños y compactos..

Saludos!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

si, talvez no son reales, pero siempre debes de poner parlantes de mas potencia de lo que da el amplificador. en musica normal esta bien, pero si llega a haber algun pico, olvidate de tus parlantes, asi que debes de poner mas. los que tus mencionas estan bien, para protegerlos y que algun dia no tengas que remplazarlos.

suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Nachouqz

Hola gente como va.. Arme el pre amplificador con el tda1524 y tengo dos problemas 1ro no me anda el volumen , es decir no regula y 2do no me anda el lado Una salida de audio , puede ser que se haya cagado el tda o es otra cosaa??? el ampli anda bien porq lo pruebo sin el pre y anda 10 pts
desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nacho, subí fotos de la placa que armaste (que se vean bien), así te ayudamos a buscar el problema.

Por lo general el problema está en:
Cortos en las pistas.
Malas soldaduras (sobre todo en los potenciómetros).

A revisar...

Saludos


----------



## Nachouqz

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola nacho, subí fotos de la placa que armaste (que se vean bien), así te ayudamos a buscar el problema.









Otra cosa el tda calienta, es normal?


----------



## Guillermemomemin

no, hay un corto, que le llega al integrado lo cual lo calienta y vas a llegar a quemarlo

revisa perfectamente la placa para detectar el corto, puede ser en las pistas o a la hora de soldar


----------



## Nachouqz

bueno ya lo solucione , el tema del corto
ahora lo q*UE* no tengo es control del volumen , le pongo un pote logaritmico?


----------



## Guillermemomemin

yo hice otro preamplificador, que tambien lo hizo minicolau.

me pasaba lo mismo, no controlaba el volumen, lo que hice fue probar con otro potenciometro mas grande y si me funcionó. El potenciometro preamplificador que hice era de 20k, pero le puse de los que tenia uno de 100k, para no comprar otro, y trabaja perfectamete jejeje. bueno, espero que mi comentario te sirva


----------



## mnicolau

Nachouqz dijo:


> bueno ya lo solucione , el tema del corto
> ahora lo q no tengo es control del volumen , le pongo un pote logaritmico?



No tiene nada que ver que sea logarítmico el potenciómetro, incluso en el caso del TDA1524 se utiliza lineal debido a la forma que tiene de realizar el control. Otra cosa, no hay que cambiar el valor del mismo, hay que respetar el valor de 50K.

Fijate que parecerías tener un corto justamente en uno de los pines del pote de volumen, revisá eso y repasá esas soldaduras. Tiene que andar por ahí tu error.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

Hola a todos ! arme el ampli con el TDA7377 y lo puse en la camioneta de mi viejo, anda de maravilla, ahora cuando la pone en marcha mete ruido, es como un silvido.. puede ser que sea por el alternador ? serviria rectificando la entrada para sacarle ese ruido?


----------



## ernesto2111

Mariano me podes explicar como conectarle el woofer a la salida del ampli. Lo arme y me funciono de primera. Mi pregunta va a que tengo dos salidas canal R y L. Como conecto el woofer para logar un sistema 2.1??? la potencia se mantiene igual para ambos parlantes? Que potencia estaria tirando el woofer en estos casos?. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## kilermenjose

Aqui les traigo las primeras fotos del ampli 2.1 con el TDA7377 en la version Estereo/Bridge, y el pre estereo simple.
Aun no lo he puesto a sonar por que me faltan algunas cosas..

PD: Cuando conecte el ampli a la fuente de pc, la fuente automaticamente se apago la fuente me imagino que para protegerse, esto pudo ser debido a la sobrecarga.. luego lo volvi a conectar y el led encendio.aparetmente no se quemo el Integrado(espero)

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

ernesto2111 dijo:


> Mariano me podes explicar como conectarle el woofer a la salida del ampli. Lo arme y me funciono de primera. Mi pregunta va a que tengo dos salidas canal R y L. Como conecto el woofer para logar un sistema 2.1??? la potencia se mantiene igual para ambos parlantes? Que potencia estaria tirando el woofer en estos casos?. Saludos y gracias.



Hola Ernesto, primero tenés que armar un filtro pasa bajos activo para el woofer. Cuando lo tengas listo vas a notar que este toma la señal desde ambos canales (L y R) y tenés la salida del mismo ya filtrada para conectar en la entrada "InSub" del circuito 2.1.

La salida para el sub está puenteada, con lo cual su potencia mayor a la de ambos canales. Tenés aprox 8[W] por canal y unos 18[W] para el sub. Todo depende de la tensión de alimentación, podés ver esa dependencia en las gráficas del data.

Saludos


----------



## ernesto2111

ok. Me equivoque porque yo arme la 2.0 no la 2.1 jajaj igual voy a armar la 2.1 para ver como suena. Saludos. Desp*UÉS* subo las fotos del ampli.


----------



## pdelt3

Hola me arme el amplificador con TDA7377 bridge 2.0 y me amplifica pero re poco.
Yo ya habia armado el TDA7377 + Preamplificador y ese me suena re fuerte, pero con los mimsos parlantes en el 2.0 me suena a menos de la mitad de lo fuerte que suena el otro.
No le puse potenciometro osea que debería funcionar al máximo.

A la salida me da 1v en alterna

¿qué puede estar pasando?


Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

pdelt3 dijo:


> ¿qué puede estar pasando?



Pasa que te está faltando un preamplificador, justamente en el otro circuito tenés el TDA1524, que si bien es un control de tonos, posee una buena ganancia. En este caso armaste sólo el amplificador y la señal de entrada no es la suficiente para excitar la etapa correctamente (por más que esté sin atenuar debido a que no colocaste un pote en la entrada).

Saludos


----------



## pdelt3

Disculpen que vuelva a molestar, tengo dos dudas mas:

-Si a la salida del Preamplificador + amplificador con TDA7377 conecto otro amplificador con TDA7377 pero en 2.0 tendré una amplificación del doble de potencia en relacion a lo que entrega el TDA7377 ? La fuente se banca ese consumo de amperes ya que es de PC.

-Para el vúmetro, puedo usar Leds de cualquier color?

Gracias Gracias Gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hola pdelt, NUNCA pero NUNCA enchufes la salida de un amplificador a la entrada de otro. Te explico por qué: La ENTRADA (in) de audio de un amplificador, está en el orden de los "milivolts" (mv) alrededor de 600-900mv. Y la SALIDA (out) de un amplificador, como el TDA 7377, está en "voltios" (v). Entonces, por lógica, si a una entrada de audio de 900mv, le inyectás una señal de, por ejemplo 30v, tecnicamente, matás al segundo TDA.

Lo que vos querés, es ponerlo en modo PUENTE (bridge) para que, de alguna forma, se "sumen" las potencias de ambos amplificadores. Para esto, necesitas una nueva PCB. 

Ahora, si querés sumar las potencias de 2 amplificadores, pero para usar en DISTINTOS parlantes, tenés que conectar, de la salida del PREAMPLIFICADOR, en paralelo, las dos entradas de ambos amplificadores.

Ahí si podés conectar 2 potencias juntas, y tendrás los 30 vatios de una (en un parlante) y los 30 vatios de la otra (en el otro parlante) Total: 60 vatios. 

Para el vúmetro, obviamente podés conectar cualquier led, siempre que respete el voltaje que entrega el integrado que uses para su construcción. Sugerencia (muy subjetiva y propia, pero me gusta) poné leds de un color claro (ej amarillo, o verde) hasta que el sonido se escuche bajo. Despues 2 o 3 de un color un poco más fuerte (ej naranja) para volúmenes más altos, y para los últimos, colores más fuertes (ej rojo) para cuando le des "al mango" al volumen.. 

Espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario... Y espero que no hayas probado lo de conectar la salida de un TDA a la entrada de otro.. jeje (por tu bien, y el de tu bolsillo jajajaj)

Un abrazo..

Agucasta

PD: Dá igual si es la PCB vieja o la nueva, porque el amperaje está determinado por el consumo del TDA, y en este caso es igual para la placa vieja o la nueva.


----------



## pdelt3

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola pdelt, NUNCA pero NUNCA enchufes la salida de un amplificador a la entrada de otro. Te explico por qué: La ENTRADA (in) de audio de un amplificador, está en el orden de los "milivolts" (mv) alrededor de 600-900mv. Y la SALIDA (out) de un amplificador, como el TDA 7377, está en "voltios" (v). Entonces, por lógica, si a una entrada de audio de 900mv, le inyectás una señal de, por ejemplo 30v, tecnicamente, matás al segundo TDA.
> 
> Lo que vos querés, es ponerlo en modo PUENTE (bridge) para que, de alguna forma, se "sumen" las potencias de ambos amplificadores. Para esto, necesitas una nueva PCB.
> 
> Ahora, si querés sumar las potencias de 2 amplificadores, pero para usar en DISTINTOS parlantes, tenés que conectar, de la salida del PREAMPLIFICADOR, en paralelo, las dos entradas de ambos amplificadores.
> 
> Ahí si podés conectar 2 potencias juntas, y tendrás los 30 vatios de una (en un parlante) y los 30 vatios de la otra (en el otro parlante) Total: 60 vatios.
> 
> Para el vúmetro, obviamente podés conectar cualquier led, siempre que respete el voltaje que entrega el integrado que uses para su construcción. Sugerencia (muy subjetiva y propia, pero me gusta) poné leds de un color claro (ej amarillo, o verde) hasta que el sonido se escuche bajo. Despues 2 o 3 de un color un poco más fuerte (ej naranja) para volúmenes más altos, y para los últimos, colores más fuertes (ej rojo) para cuando le des "al mango" al volumen..
> 
> Espero que te sirva de algo mi comentario... Y espero que no hayas probado lo de conectar la salida de un TDA a la entrada de otro.. jeje (por tu bien, y el de tu bolsillo jajajaj)
> 
> Un abrazo..
> 
> Agucasta
> 
> PD: Dá igual si es la PCB vieja o la nueva, porque el amperaje está determinado por el consumo del TDA, y en este caso es igual para la placa vieja o la nueva.



Muchisimas gracias, ya habría quemado muchas cosas si no fuera por su ayuda. Hoy aprendí algo nuevo.

Con respecto al vumetro, no varía su funcionamiento si para el volumen utilizo un potenciometro logaritmico no?

Saludoos


----------



## Agucasta

de nada!

mmm habría que ver lo del pote logarítmico. De andar, va a andar, porque Logarítmico o Lineal, siguen siendo lo mismo: Resistencias variables. La diferencia, principalmente, es para dar un ejemplo, el Lineal, cuando esta  al minimo, esta en 1 (ejemplos teoricos), al medio en 5 y al final en 10. Y el logaritmico, de igual valor, al minimo está en 1, al medio puede estar en 3 y al final en 10. Quiere decir que necesitas correr menos la vuelta del pote para "saltearse" los ohm que necesitas..

No sé si fui muy claro.. En definitiva, lo que cambia en un pote log. es la forma en la que varía la resistencia. Pero la varía tanto en Log como en uno lineal. 

Saludos

Agucasta


----------



## tinchorojo89

Hola, no se si este sea al lugar apropiado para preguntar esto pero hay va...
Tengo el siguiente problema, monte este circuito, lo estoy aliemtando con una fuente de 15Vdc 8A, con 37600 uf de filtrado (4700uf x 8) y lo que pasa es que cuando le meto señal al TDA2003 hace unos ruidos insoportables, tengo la idea de que es un corto pero ya revise toda la parte de la señal y no lo pude encontrar, cuando pueda subo fotos de las pistas.
el resto de la placa anda perfecto.

Gracias de antemano, y felicitaciones por sus proyectos, Martin


----------



## charlie45

Amigos
Necesito saber si 3.20 usd es un buen precio para una tda7377.
Saludos a todos y muchas gracias
Charlie


----------



## German Volpe

si charlie. andan en ese precio generalmente


----------



## mnicolau

charlie45 dijo:


> Necesito saber si 3.20 usd es un buen precio para una tda7377.



Hola, está muy bien, acá está al mismo precio...

Saludos


----------



## charlie45

Hola amigo mnicolau.Soy un cubano ing electrico nuevo en el foro, lo primero que lei en el son sus magistrales temas sobre las tda2030 al 50 y la 7377. tengo muy poco tiempo de conexion, y muy poco dominio del uso del foro, favor digame si puedo enviarle por mp o por esta via mi correos para comunicarnos por esta o donde puedo ver el suyo de estar disponible en algun lugar de foro.
gRACIAS MIL DE ANTEMANO

Ya se que hasta no tener 25 mensajes no puedo enviar mp, ya tengo 7 y espero poder llegar pronto, en realidad tengo muchas dudas con respecto al ampli con tda7377, pero leyendo el foro se logran aclarar como no, hay alguien que me vende 2 a ese precio, que aqui en mi pais significa bastante dinero, pero voy a hacer el esfuerzo.La otra grandificultad que tengo, es conseguir la plca virgen para el impreso o pcb, aqui navegando a toda prisa me encontré un link a un sitio llamado chipamps.com, alli me pareció ver que en algun lugar de los USA venden las pcb ya hechas, si alguien sabe como contactar con ese sitio favor me pasa la info.Yo perdí el link, la conexion es pesima.
Yo quiero tambien aportar algo al foro, no volverme solo dudas y preguntas, mi trabajo es relacionado con el audio profesional, es en una prestigiosa institucion cultural de La Habana, si alguien necesita algo al respecto, puede contar conmmigo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola charlie, ahí te escribo un MP con la dirección de mail.

PD: Yo estoy terminando el cursado de Ing. Eléctrica también...

Saludos


----------



## bydho

Hola muchachos me surgio un problema,arme el amplificador hace un tiempo sobre la protoboard y funciono perfectamente,la deje ahi montada durante 5 meses jaja.de verdad.el tema es que cuando me dicidi a hacer el impreso y montarla en el circuito despues de que la arme no pude hacerla funcionar ya probe sobre 2 circuitos impresos diferentes.uno de los detalles es que al menos el led cuando enciendo el interruptor de encendido prende no siento olor a quemado ni nada, no se hincho ni un capacitor el tema es que no se escucha nada por los parlantes,yo arme solo el amplificador sin pre.no se que tipo de mediciones hacer sobre el circuito armado debido a mi basico nivel de electronica.pero estoy sospechando seriamente en que este cagado el integrado.ojala pudieran darme una mano ya que no se que hacer muchisimas gracias.espero alguna ayuda suerte y gracias por leer


----------



## Chipchip

unas preguntas:
Las resistencias son a 1/4W?
Los condensadores a cuantos V?
Vale para altavoces de 6 ohmios?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## charlie45

Hola bydho
Revisa todas las conexiones y soldaduras del nuevo circuito, componente a componente, verifica el voltaje de alimentacion, y la continuidad en todos los cables.Si estuvo guardada en un lugar humedo, ponla al sol unas horas  y despues vuelvela a conectar a conectar. Asumo que  el diagrama electrico es correcto.
Suerte
Charlie


----------



## Agucasta

Chipchip, bienvenido al foro. El amplificador trabaja con 12V. Por eso, con electrolíticos de 16v ya funciona, aunque si no querés ver papelitos de colores (como los capacitores viejos que se hinchaban y explotaban) poné de 50v que son del mismo tamaño la mayoría. Como quieras. Si no tenés problemas económicos, ponele de 50 jaja.
Resistencias de 1/4. No llegan ni a calentar.

Para 6ohms, funciona, pero no te va a entregar la potencia que promete.

Saludos!


----------



## bydho

hola charlie45 gracias por tu respuesta revise todas las conexiones los valores de los componentes son exactamente los mismos que se dieron el el plano del circuito,cambie el integrado por otro nuevo pero pasa exactamente lo mismo,prende el led como que esta encendido pero ni se inmuta,la estoy alimentando con los 12 v de una fuente de pc,no da ningun tipo de señal,no se que hacer la verdad estoy re perdido voy a desarmar todo de vuelta y probar componente por componente,y armare todo en la protoboard para despejar dudas


----------



## mnicolau

Subí fotos de la placa que armaste bydho (con buena calidad y de ambos lados), a lo mejor encontramos algún error.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas recien hice las pruebas del ampli Bridge/Estereo y el la parte estereo suena con poco volumen, sin ninguna distorcion y a todo el volumen de la pc.. Mido con el tester y no llega a consumir los 0.25A, alimentandolos con una fuente de pc modificada para entregar 16v..ese consumo es normal?

PD: Estoy usando las cajas de parlantes para las pruebas que esta abajo adjuntada.. Son de 6ohm de impedancia.

Saludos!


----------



## Chipchip

entonces si pongo altavoces de 6 ohmios, que potencia entregara?
No se si esto es posible o esta bien, por eso pregunto, si pongo una resistencia de 2 ohmios para que el altavoz sea de 8 ohmios daria los 30 w que creo que pone?


----------



## charlie45

bydho
Saludos, sigue los consejos que te pueda dar mnicolau, por mi parte te deseo pronta solucion a tu problemacon el ampli 
Saludos
Charlie

bydho
Saludos, sigue los consejos que te pueda dar mnicolau, por mi parte te deseo pronta solucion a tu problemacon el ampli 
Saludos
Charlie


----------



## Agucasta

jaja Chipchip, no creo que funcione tu idea de poner una resistencia de 2 ohm.. Imaginate que pasan "30 vatios" por esa resistencia.. va a tener que ser gigante! jaja

Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

con una resistencia de 25w funciona no???? claro, es gigante, pero si se acomoda bien no importa que sea de este tamaño


----------



## mnicolau

Chipchip dijo:


> entonces si pongo altavoces de 6 ohmios, que potencia entregara?
> No se si esto es posible o esta bien, por eso pregunto, si pongo una resistencia de 2 ohmios para que el altavoz sea de 8 ohmios daria los 30 w que creo que pone?



Y para qué van a querer subir la impedancia a 8[Ohm]? Lo ideal para este ampli son 4[Ohm], si tenés 6[Ohm] no lo quieras seguir subiendo porque te alejás cada vez más de lo ideal.

La potencia que va a entregar con 6[Ohm] es un poco menor que al usar 4[Ohm], en el datasheet están las curvas de potencia entregada vs. tensión de alimentación, aprendan a observarlas, son muy útiles...

Kilermen, intentá preamplificar la señal para sacarle un poco más de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

mnicolau dijo:


> Kilermen, intentá preamplificar la señal para sacarle un poco más de potencia.



Ok, este finde, empiezo el nomtaje y sigo con las pruebas, lo que pasa es con la universidad he estado ocupado! Pero ese consumo es normal?apenas llega 0.25A?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

kilermenjose dijo:


> Pero ese consumo es normal?apenas llega 0.25A?



Y.. depende...
Si realizaste la medición reproduciendo música, la medición no es válida.
Lo que deberías hacer es reproducir un tono senoidal y ahí sí medir el consumo.

Igualmente es muy bajo, debería ser bastante mayor, pero de todas maneras tenés que especificar cómo estás haciendo la prueba.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Le estoy inyectando la musica con mi nokia y con la pc. Pero solo en las salidas Izquierda y Derecha, Aun no he probado con la salida del sub!

Probablemente es que el integrado sea falso.. :enfadado:

Acabo de probar el ampli conectado con el pre(el de los DOS TL081) y distorciona muchisimo a todo el recorrido del potenciometro. Con el pre, el consumo del ampli no llega a 1A, a penas llega aprozimadamente a 0.9A Cuando no le inyecto NADA suena un zumbido por los parlantes a causa del pre por que se lo quite y le inyecto señal al ampli directo y suena bien aunque a poco volumen.. 

PD: Lo estoy inyectando sonido con un nokia 5220..

Saludos!


----------



## JoceElec

Que tal gente disculpen que vuelva a molestar, el problema que tengo es que hace un rato llege, estube 2 horas dando vueltas fui a 4 casas de electronica (Electronica RC, Casa Coleman, Electronica 80 y la otra no se como se llamaba) y en ninguna de las 4 tenian el TDA7377...uno me comento que era medio viejo ya que lo tenia hace un tiempo, es viejo o me chamullo? jaja
y si alguno sabe donde podria conseguirlo.. soy de Quilmes
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

En Microelectrónica (Perón al 1400, Capital, antes de Paraná) lo tienen. Está a $9,75 más IVA.
La semana pasada compré uno, por eso lo sé 

Web: http://microelectronicash.com/?secc=catalogo-home


Saludos


----------



## JoceElec

Que tal cacho..gracias por contestar! sabes si mandan a domicilio esos de Microelectronica? ya que me queda bastante lejitos jaj gracias!


----------



## Cacho

En la página están la dirección, el teléfono y el mail. Te comunicás con ellos, averiguás y me contás.
Por si no lo notaste, yo estoy lejos de ese lugar, vos sos el que está cerca de los dos.

Saludos


----------



## JoceElec

ah sos de bahia blanca no abia visto jajaja...me imagino qe no te habras venido especialmente para eso porque alto viaje tenes jaja

Ya les mande un msj cuando me contesten te aviso asi ya sabes vos tambien depaso!


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. PAra hacerles las pruebas de consumo a mi TDA7377, que tipo de señal le tenog que inyectar?
Estuve viendo el Audacity y tiene un generador de tono ajustable y una generador de tono"blanco"(de blanco no tiene nada ).. Que tipo de onda, amplitud y frecuencia tiene que ser la señal(usando el generador de tono ajustable)?

Saludos!


----------



## JoceElec

Que tal gente, quiero decirles que arme 2 amplis los del stereo bridge...y son una maravilla

pero tengo una consultita...todabia no los puse parlantes como la gente ni los puse en gabinete..les estaba aciendo unas pruebas aver si andaban, y les puse 2 parlantes de 1w 4ohm cada uno (uno en cada salida)
y puse al mango la salida de la compu y del ares (del volumen) y distorcionaban pero poco no es q*U*e se re desconaron ni nada (creo q*U*e no se desconaron ni un poco)... yo creo que con 5w estos parlantes deberian estar por las nubes e cono..y mi ampli que estara entregando unos 15w supongo, lo estoy alimentando con 12v 8A..
o los parlantes son super resistentes...o el amplificador no esta funcionando como deberia me parece..
Cualquier comentario se los agradeceria

nos vemos!


----------



## Niqqoo

una pregunta en el amplificador solo no en el pre eb el ampli los ground de entrada son los negativos de entrada? y el ground de volt seria el negativo de volt? y despues los ground de salida son los negativos de salida? osea cada ground con su respectivo negativo asi seria??


----------



## tatajara

Me parese que te estas confundiendo 
Mira es así 
Se alimenta con fuente simple ósea + y gnd
La entrada es así in y su gnd 
Y las salidas son + los de abajo y - los de arriba creo que es así 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## Niqqoo

a que le llaman ground al tierra?? pero que es el tierra adonde va conectado??


----------



## Chipchip

a tierra. Va conectado a negativo


----------



## Niqqoo

ook gracias ahora revisando todo el post vi una cosa, ahi  ponen otro pcb y nose cual usar ... les dejo las fotos de los dos y me dicen cual por que el de mnicolau tiene unos componentes y el otro pcb cambia la salida osea en la salida no lleva los condensadores y cambia otros condensadores de 470nf y el dibujo...
Les dejo los dos y me dicen cual usar puede ser


----------



## Guillermemomemin

hola a todos

una pregunta sobre el preamplificador simple estereo

que tal me puede funcionar este preamplificador para microfonos de contacto? y para transductores electromagnéticos?

otra cosa
no se le podria aumentar la ganancia cambiando la resistencia de 27k en la entrada por una de menos valor o por un jumpert? esque yo no entiendo para que en esos circuitos se les pone esa resistencia a la entrada. Si estoy mal (que es lo mas seguro) me corrijen porfa 

sigo con las preguntas jeje

tambien podré alimentar el circuito con positivo y Tierra (masa)?


----------



## Dj Max

mnicolau dijo:


> buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524a.
> Funcionan con 12v y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *edit:* dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  Y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del tda7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> 
> *continua en el segundo post*



hooola soy javier! Quiero hacer este proyecto pero quiero saber si tiene algun problema cambio de algo ya que lo presento como proyecto! Muchas gracias en respondes desde ya muchas gracias javier bulos



mnicolau dijo:


> buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524a.
> Funcionan con 12v y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *edit:* dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  Y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del tda7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> 
> *continua en el segundo post*



hola gente c*Ó*mo andan? Hice este proyecto funciona de 10000! Pero cuando le subo el volumen se escucha como saturado! Y el tda necesita un disipador grande para q*U*e no se caliente?? Gracias *POR* respondes! Saludos


----------



## tatajara

hola queridos compadres jeje
bueno les cueno que ayer termine el almpli y lo probe, anda un espectaculo y tiene muy buena calidad, lo estoy alimentando con 16 vdc.
pd: gracias a micolau por el circuito
saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Dj Max, primero que todo, bienvenido al foro. Segundo, tenés que contar qué parlantes estás usando. Para ver si eso es lo que produce la distorsión que escuchás a mucho volumen. Con un buen juego de parlantes, y alimentado con batería de auto (con una fuente de varios Amper también) no debería distorsionar casi nada. Tiene muy buena calidad el ampli, y distorsiona bastante poco si está bien alimentado.. 
Otra cosa, tiene preamplificador? Qué ganancia tiene? en una de esas el pre está configurado para excitar al TDA con muchos mW y capaz que por eso distorsiona. Hay varios factores. Yo te diría que revises eso. Alimentacion, Parlantes, y preamplificación.

En cuanto al disipador, con el de un pentium III, o el de algun AMD Athlon, con un Fan (ventilador) anda bien.. 

Saludos!



Tatajara: Me alegro que ande bien! Es muy lindo amplificador para un audio de calidad para un espacio reducido..

Saludos! Agucasta


----------



## tatajara

Muchas gracias agucasta89 y mira con lo del tema del disipador, yo le puse un perfil c de aluminio de unos 8 a 10 mm de espesor y no calienta nada
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Los disipadores que venden en la esteren creen que tambien sirvan???

perdon escribi esteren y es STEREN


----------



## Dj Max

bueno muchas gracias agucasta89 por la ayuda! !! ahora el ampli nose qe le paso pero no me regulan los potenciometros! se me escucha solo sin poder controlar el volumen o los graves y agudos!! es como si estubiera funcionando el ampli sin el pre! hise el proyecto de nicolau! el qe aparece con el pre tda1524 y el 7377! pero ahora solo se escucha sin el pre parece! gracias por ayudar!


----------



## Agucasta

DJ, el TDA1524 puede estar dañado.. por eso recibe la señal de los potenciómetros, pero no la transmite a la señal que va al amplificador.. No sé.. tal vez es eso..


----------



## Guillermemomemin

pero tambien puede ser quer los potenciometros esten mal conectados
que haya un falso contacto y por eso no regulan


----------



## Agucasta

Ah, sí, por ahí los potes están oxidados o algo por el estilo.. O mal soldados. Puede ser por varias cosas que no funcione.. Ahí está la destreza del técnico (tu mismo) en descubrir cuál es el problema jaja


----------



## radicheta

Hola queria hacer una consulta porque estoy mirando muchos amplificadores y la verdad que me vuelvo loco porqe hay muchas opciones para armar ... quiero armar algo para el auto osea 12v y que suene lindo!! lo ideal seria estereo y algun otro ampli aparte que tire bajos como para tener un apli para volumen y otro ampli para los bajos no se si me explico.... necesito una mano !!


----------



## Agucasta

Excelentemente te explicas.. Primero, bienvenido al foro. Segundo, creo que tengo la solución para lo que buscás. Sin meterte en líos de fuentes DC-DC para elevar el voltaje ni nada de eso.

Para 2 parlantes tradicionales, de 6X9", armate sin duda ni miedo, este amplificador con TDA7377, que está más que probado y avalado por 127 páginas, aparte está diseñado por Mnicolau, que se pasa haciendo esto (es muy prolijo y correcto, en pocas palabras, un genio) y en estas páginas hay muchísima información, aunque te digo, con leer el primer post, donde Mariano publicó el PCB, y dos o tres indicaciones mínimas, alcanza y sobra para armar este amplificador. Es muy sencillo y sale andando a la primera.

Para el subwoofer, vas a tener que pensar en algo más grande, y monofónico. Yo te recomiendo, ya que es para un auto, un amplificador con TDA1562q, que tiene una potencia (para bajos) de 22wRMS (reales) aunque el datasheet dice que es capaz de entregar hasta 70W. Con eso anda muy bien un woofer de 10" a 4ohm, que lo podés poner adentro de una bazooka (que es la forma más razonable de hacer una caja sellada dentro del baúl, que no ocupe tanto espacio y que quede "aceptable" visualmente). No hay integrado (común y barato) que entregue más potencia. Es simple de construir y también sale andando de una. Como el datasheet dice que consume hasta 10 [A] podés llegar a asustarte, ya que te descargaría una batería común de 50[A] en 5hs, o menos, según desperdicios, pero hay mediciones, (el mismo mnicolau) que determinaron que consume (con música) no más de 4 [A] así que, por mí, te recomiento estos dos amplificadores. Muy simples, relativamente baratos, funcionan con 12V.

Eso sí, vas a tener que hacer un pequeño filtro pasabajos para el sub, para calcular el corte de frecuencias, junto con las medidas de la caja/bazooka para que se desempeñe correctamente.

En el foro hay un tema que trata sobre el armado de cajas acústicas, otro donde hay software para calcular y simular el corte de frecuencias, etc etc. Es cuestión de "buscar".

Saludos, y espero que pronto comentes y publiques fotos de tus proyectos. Cualquier duda, simplemente preguntá que siempre hay alguien dispuesto a ayudar.

Agucasta.


----------



## Niqqoo

che una preguntita mi amplificador esta largando bastante menor fuerza por el canal de la pata 1 y 2 y mi pregunta era si alguien sabe a que se debe esto??


----------



## Agucasta

Corto en la señal de entrada, o alguna pista que se toca con otra. Subí alguna foto de la PCB de ambos lados con buena resolución así la vemos entre todos. Puede ser que el TDA esté a punto de morir
saludos


----------



## Niqqoo

ok ya subo una...


----------



## radicheta

agucasta muchas gracias por la explicacion y gracias por la bienvendia, entonces voy a ponerme en campaña para armar el 7377 por lo que tengo entendido el que tengo que hacer es el archivo que dice " Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0 " que es el amplificador en si y un pre ampli porque tengo pensado ponerlo en el auto y usarlo desde un mp3/celular... supongo que voy a tener un buen sonido . 
otra cosa que tengo en duda es un equalizador pasivo de 5 bandas que vi en pablin ... no se si seria util aparte no necesita alimentacion ninguna por el hecho de estar compuesto por componentes pasivos... espero tu sabia respuesta . Gracias!


----------



## JoceElec

y pero radicheta el 7377 con el 1524 ya viene con ecualizador, vas a tener 2 ecualizadores..y si preamplificas 2 veces la señal qe va al ampli en mi opinion cuando le subas masomenos bastante el volumen te va a distorcionar bastante... nose el resto que opinan


----------



## Agucasta

el tema con los ecualizadores pasivos, es modifica la señal de salida ya amplificada. Y si recortás alguna frecencia ej. graves, el sonido va a ser menor que sin la ecualización, porque estas quitando sonido. En cambio, con filtros activos, o EQ activos, hacen las veces de preamplificador, o sea, lo que le recortás, lo "reponés" con preamplificaición. Pero el pre con 1524 no tiene ya control de tonos incluído? un control de tonos es lo mismo que un equalizador, sólo que en vez de 5 bandas, tenés 3..

Saludos!



> y pero radicheta el 7377 con el 1524 ya viene con ecualizador



Tú lo has dicho


----------



## JoceElec

si el 1524 tiene el ecualizador de 3 bandas (medios graves y agudos) que yo calculo que ya te va a servir, ya que menos espacio para un chasis mas chico, y que un amigo lo armo con ese y tenia un buen control de los graves medios y agudos, yo creo que uno de 5 bandas ya seria medio al pepe...a menos que tengas el audio de tu coche bien dividido con woofer parlante tweeter comun tweeter bala....si tenes parlantes 6x9 con el ecualizador de 3 bandas te va a ir de 10!

aparte de que si lo usas con un estereo ya tenes ecualizador en el estereo

y si lo usas con mp4 en adelante tambien vienen con ecualizador


----------



## radicheta

yo tengo una duda porque por lo que veo en la placa de derecha a izquierda los pote que hay son de : volumen graves agudos y Center... medios es center??? para mi es cuanto mas sonido sale por un parlante o por el otro... 

otra cosa que quiero saber es que es la placa que dice "amplificador con tda7377 stereo-bridge... porqe noto que  hay una tercera entrada de subW y una salida de sub W... que es para un subwoofer??? osea que por ahi hay mas bajos.. por favor estoy empezando con el tema de los amplis  y como todo novato necesito de gente que sepa para guiarme.

muchas gracias


----------



## JoceElec

si radicheta yo arme el stereo-bridge y por ahi salen mas bajos que en los otros 2 canales... aunque como dice es para un sub woofer tranqi no para meterle directamente un woofer principal de 12" jajajaj  ademas te das cuenta ya que tiene el capacitor de filtro antes de la salida...

La duda que yo tengo, hay alguna forma de medir el 7377 con el tester, en que patas para saber si esta funcionando correctamente y con que herramienta del tester.. Gracias!


me habia olvidado, con el tema de center supongo que seran los medios..ya que lo que vos decis seria el valance


----------



## radicheta

deberia ser los medios... pero pregunto para saber. 
sabes que mirando mirando me di cuenta que en la placa terminada de mnicolau osea la que el paso por fotos hay dos capacitores de poliester uno a cada lado en las borneras de arriba.... que en  el archivo de la placa  que paso no estan


----------



## g.corallo

disculpen por mi pregunt apero si lo alimento con un trafo de 12v 4A cuanto le puedo sacar pro canal al TDA7377 con pre ?? 

saludos.


----------



## kilermenjose

Hola g.corallo.. Le podes sacar toda la potencia! Yo acabo de probar el Bridge/Stereo y al maximo apenas llega a consumir 1.8amp, Y el pre no llega ni a consumir 300mA.. Tranquilo hazlo con ese trafo, no hay drama y te aseguro que va a sonar fuertisimo!

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

pero que onda  con esa tercera entrada del stereo/bridge... entra el mismo audio que en la entrada L y R ???... yen la salida deberia ir un subwoofer o no?


----------



## kilermenjose

Ahi en esa entrada deberia ir un filtro pasa bajo y en la salida un Subwoofer. Para eso precisamente se penso en hacerlo(sistema 2.1). Pero obviamente no es estrictamente necesario.. Yo le estoy inyectando una señal normal y en la salida un parlante normal.asi lo estoy probando y anda bien!

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

ah piola ... a que se debe el 2.1 , 5.1 etc... me podrias dar una rapida explicacion


----------



## JoceElec

2.1 son 2 parlantes de agudos y 1 parlante de gaves... 5.1 son 5 parlantes de agudos y 1 parlante de graves...
pero para el 5.1 creo que tiene que ser digital para que dibida el sonido en los 5 parlantes que deben ir en siertos lados espesificos de la sala o lugar para que se den los efectos 

PD. nadie sabe como veo con el tester si el 7377 anda o no?


----------



## radicheta

sabes que tengo este home theater sin los parlantitos y se me ocurrio probar conectando audio desde la pc a las entradas auxiliares del home theater y conectando dos parlantes al home y no sabes como suena!!! como los dioses.. lo que queria saber es si es posible puentear algo dentro del hombe como por ejemplo las entradas o salidas para tener mas potencia todavia... y conectando una de las señales de audio a la entrada "sub" del home se escuhcan unos bajos tremendos XD .. estaba pensando implementarlo en el auto porque lo abri y tiene un trafo de 220 a 12v... lo que me parece extraño es que tiene 2 salidas de 12v , una de 300mAh y otra de 2.6A que va una a un lado que creo que es el preampli y otra que va a la alimentacion de los integrados de potencia... en caso de conectarlo al auto supongo que no tendria problema en conectar directamente 12v de la bateria al pre y a la parte de potencia ya que por separado consumiria lo que cada circuito necesitara no se si me equivoco.


----------



## kilermenjose

Es un sistema de "sonido envolvente".. Que en este caso de 2.1 seria dos satelites y un Subwoofer, eso tambien se conoce como Home Theater.. 

Si ya destapastes en home, revisa que integrado es el que lleva, para saber si se puede configurar en Bridge!

PD:Ya te habian respondido la duda del 2.1 primero que yo.. :/

Salduos!


----------



## JoceElec

radicheta primero antes de puentiar las salidas, hay que ver si el circuito permite el puente, ya que si no es puentiable podes quemarlo

con el tema de ponerlo en el auto no te asbria responder bien, ya que hay que ver si el trafo se aguanta los ampers que tira el auto, y hay que ver tambien porque el auto no te tira 220v sino que 12v... hay que ver si el trafo te los deja en 12v o te los reduce nose yo de ese tema no entiendo jajaj


----------



## radicheta

pero no digo de conectar 12 v al trafo.. digo de SACAR el trafo y directamente conectar la bateria del auto que son 12v iguales a la salida del trafo.. me explico

Otra cosa que habia preguntado con anterioridad ... en la foto que pongo hay 2 capacitores señalados que en el archivo de la placa para hacer que paso mnicolau NO ESTAN.... alguien me podria decir por que motivo


----------



## mnicolau

radicheta dijo:


> Otra cosa que habia preguntado con anterioridad ... en la foto que pongo hay 2 capacitores señalados que en el archivo de la placa para hacer que paso mnicolau NO ESTAN.... alguien me podria decir por que motivo



Porque la foto corresponde a una versión anterior del circuito. La función de esos capacitores que señalás, la cumplen los electrolíticos de 2,2[uF] a la salida del pre.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

perfecto gracias maestro!!! , vos que sos el creador del circuito... para el auto alcanza y sobra no ?? buena calidad de sonido


----------



## mnicolau

De nada radicheta... La potencia del ampli es la misma que la que entregan los estéreos buenos, aprox 18[W] por canal, como para que te des una idea de lo que vas a obtener.
Con parlantes regulares vas a andar bien, con buenos parlantes (de mejor sensibilidad) te va a sobrar y con el control de tonos se logra una linda ecualización.

Saludos


----------



## JoceElec

mnicolau que tal, te hago una consulta, hay alguna forma de medir con el tester si el 7377 esta funcionando correctamente? Gracias!


----------



## radicheta

no es de 30w x 2 el tda7377 ? o a 18w es el mejor sonido que se puede escuchar y despues distorciona?..


----------



## JoceElec

radicheta es depende el voltage que le metas...fijate en la primer pagina esta el grafivo de potencia-voltage... igual el maximo que soporta el 7377 es 18v


----------



## mnicolau

JoceElec dijo:


> mnicolau que tal, te hago una consulta, hay alguna forma de medir con el tester si el 7377 esta funcionando correctamente? Gracias!



Hola JoceElec, primero medí que la alimentación esté correcta:
Pines 8 y 9 conectados a masa
Pines 13, 3 y 7 conectados a +V (pin 7 en realidad no va directo a +V, sino a través de una resistencia, es el circuito de stand-by)

Medí las tensiones en esos pines. Si están bien tocá (con el dedo) la entrada el amplificador (capacitor en serie de por medio, tal cual indica el datasheet), si el IC funciona correctamente, entre sus respectivas salidas deberías medir una pequeña tensión producto de la señal que provocaste en la entrada, ahora amplificada.

Cual circuito armaste? La etapa amplificadora no suele dar ningún tipo de problema, es muy raro que falle el 7377 salvo errores en el armado. Sí suele haber más problemas con la etapa del 1524.

Radicheta, esa potencia es "EIAJ", osea un invento para aumentar el número y poder mejorar el marketing del producto. La realidad la encontrás en la gráfica del 1º post.
Lo mismo pasa con los "52x4" de los estéreos, no son 52[W] por canal...

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

kilermenjose ahora lo destapo y te digo los integrados que tiene lo unico qe me acuerdo que tiene como 7 u 8 integrados que son identicos a los tda2003 el mismo diseño , ya te digo que son y saco fotos


----------



## JoceElec

Gracias mnicolau!!!


----------



## radicheta

utc2030 son los integrados.


----------



## g.corallo

mariano de hay biene mi pregunta cuantos watts tiene por canal alimentado con 12V 4A esto es apra el ampli stereo con el control de tonos incluido

saludos.


----------



## radicheta

quiero saber si puedo conectar directamente la bateria del auto al home theater ya que el home usa un trafo de 12v.... pero lo que no se es porqe tiene 2 salidas el trafo ya que una va al pre ampli y es una salida de 12v 0,3A y otra qe va a la placa de potencia es de 12v 3A, habra algun problema si conecto los 12de la bateria sin tener en cuenta esa diferecia de amperaje...


----------



## Agucasta

Radicheta, se conecta directamente. El consumo, en Amper [A] es la cantidad de corriente que "necesita" cada etapa. La baterìa del auto tiene entre 50 y 70 [A] (depende de la marca, modelo, etc etc) asíque el preamplificador solo va a "consumir" por así decirlo, unos 300ma como máximo, y el amplificador hasta 3A como máx. Es totalmente correcto ese diagrama de conexión. El problema hubiera sido, si las dos etapas (preamp y amp.) funcionaban con TENSIONES diferentes. Ej. 18V y +-36V. Ahí no podrías conectarlo por más que consuman lo mismo en amperes.

Saludos! 

Pd: Acordate de poner un fusible de unos 10[A] por seguridad.. (es muy raro que salte, pero por las dudas) y usá cables de por lo menos 1mm de sección para la alimentación, y lo más cortos posibles para evitar ruido por interferencia del motor, sobretodo si es "diesel". (mi ex duna diesel metía ruido a ciertas vueltas del motor, despues se calmaba)


Saludos


----------



## radicheta

el fusible en serie al positivo de  la bateria cierto?


----------



## tatajara

si radicheta va en serie 
saludos


----------



## radicheta

Gracias !               .

Gente quiero hacerles una consulta ! Ayer modifiqué el home para usarlo desde la batería del auto directamente y use el mismo pulsador del home para encender y apagar el equipo. La duda que tengo es que el pulsador tiene conectado un capacitor de los azules chatos , influye en algo ? Porque anteriormente el pulsador estaba para dejar pasar o no la ALTERNA de los 220 V... ahora tiene continua 12 V conectada.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola amigo, ese capacitor va a estar de más, pero no va a afectar en nada al uso del amplificador. Lo que te sugiero, (a muchos no le gusta, pero a mí si) que pongas un corte de corriente del positivo (puede ser con la misma llave del auto) para que cuando cortes la corriente, el amplificador se apague solo. Porque pasa (y creeme que pasa) que te lo olvidás prendido, y en StandBy consume muy poco, pero si queda un par de días sin usarse el auto, cuando lo quieras prender, la batería va a estar muerta :S jaja
Es sólo una sugerencia, si no también podes ponerle un Led, o algo que e avise que está prendido.. jaja

saludos..


----------



## Cacho

Radicheta, eso no es un capacitor sino un varistor...
Seguramente va entre los dos polos de la entrada de alterna. Ahí donde está no te va a hacer nada, dejalo nomás y ni lo mires.

Es una medida de protección contra sobretensiones de alimentación (más de 220V), nada más.

Saludos


----------



## JoceElec

Que tal mnicolau, disculpa que siga molestando, medi las tenciones en los pines que me dijiste y en las 3 llegan los 12v.. no entendi lo q*U*e me dijiste de tocar el capacitor.. te comento que arme el Stereo-Bridge
El amplificador me andubo una semana, fui al colegio para presentarlo lo puse en el gabinete y no andubo...aora lo pruebo otra ves aca desarmado y no me anda, revise las soldaduras y no se quebro ninguna, tampoco las patas de los componentes, teoricamente el 7377 esta funcionando si en esos 3 pines habia 12v... nose que puede estar pasando

PD. mnicolau o algien mas si me podrian contestar rapido ya que el proyecto lo tengo que entregar si o si mañana y no quisiera llevarme la materia :S asique dependo de ustedes

Les agradesco mucho!


----------



## Agucasta

amigo, te contesto una posible solución. Vos comentás que el amplificador anduvo, hasta que lo pusiste en el gabinete, que asumo que es metálico. Puede ser que tengas mal conectado el IN y el OUT, (el + y en GND del IN y el OUT) y que en el gabinete, se hayan hecho cortocircuito. Por ejemplo, si tenías bien el "IN" pero al revés el "OUT" (el + en gnd y gnd en +) ahí se puede haber cortocircuitado. Probalo sin el chasis metálico.
Suerte mañana!


----------



## JoceElec

Muchas gracias por contestar Agucasta

Gente solucionado...*H*abia *H*echo un megapuente al tenerlo apo*Y*ado sobre el chasis metalico (un dvd) jajajaj *POR* suerte no se q*U*emo nada y andan devuelta

Lo q*U*e si creo q*U*e son de los cooler pero entra un ruido imprecionante... ay alguna forma de evitar este ruido que generan?

Gracias denuevo!


----------



## radicheta

amigos tengo un problema!! como comente saque el  trafo del home y conecte las alimentaciones directo a los 12v de la bateria  y bueno todo bien... lo encendi aver si prendia y si andubo prendio el display y el sub hizo el ruido ese que hacen los parlantes cuando prendes el equipo ybueno re feliz... el temaes que cuando le conecte los parlantes y conecte la entrada de audio para probar si se escuchaba ... NADA  no se escucho nada :S un bajon... y conectado con el trafo andaba DE LUJOO!! no se que fallo. medi las salidas con el equipo encendido y sin señal de audio y tienen 12 v :S eso me parece extraño , TODAS LAS SALIDAS tienen 12v...

paso fotos del trafo y un dibujito de como conecte yo reemplazando el trafo. la polaridad igualmente no tendria que ser problema ya que ambas placas poseen diodos en configuracion puente.

espero una ayuda gracias.


----------



## JoceElec

creo que el problema que tenes es que tu home trabaja con +-12v.... y vos en el auto solo lo estas alimentando con +12v


----------



## radicheta

uuuu vos decis :S y como me doy cuenta , miro el puente aver comoesta configurado?

hya alguna forma de sacar -12 desde 12v....¿¿¿ con algun  circ inversor o un oscilador??`porque me parece que si trabaja con +-12v y solo dispongo de la bateria del auto


----------



## Agucasta

Radicheta. Si te fijás bien, en tu transformador tenés 2 cables azules y uno negro. Si medís con el tester, obviamente en alterna, desde el negro, hacia un azul, te va a dar unos 12 voltios , y si medís desde el mismo negro hacia el otro azul, también te va a dar 12. Ahora bien, si medís desde un azul hacia el otro azul, la tensión va a ser de 24V (el doble) si cada azul era de 12V. Para eso, se rectifican las 2 ramas, y te queda: el negro: GND, el azul primero: +12Vdc y el otro azul -12Vdc. Es un transformador con TOMA CENTRAL. El bobinado tiene un cable que sale desde el medio (negro) y los dos de la punta. Hay muchos amplificadores que trabajan con tensiones simétricas. En tu caso, el home teathre tuyo, evidentemente -trabaja con +-12vdc. (que tampoco, seguramente sería algo así como +-16V porque al rectificar, la tensión alterna se multiplica por 1.4: 12x1.4=16V)

Bueno. Existen circuitos para tener los -12V que te estarían faltando. Pero son más caros que el mismo amplificador. No se justifica para nada. También podés meter un inversor de tensión, para generar, con los 12V de la batería del auto, los 220 como la red domiciliaria, y de ahí alimentar el transformador ese que tenés y que anda muy bien. Pero es MAS CARO todavía. (menos se justifica).

Por ende, si tenés muchas ganas de usar ese home teathre en el auto, una solución medio improvisada, sería poner otra batería en el baúl del auto, y conectarla en serie con la otra. 

Quedaría:   (+12)-------(GND)--------(-12)

y conectás: el cable que iba al negro del transformador, a gnd, y los azules, te fijás en el PCB cuál corresponde a la rama positiva y negativa, y los conctás a los otros borne de las baterías.

(está más que asumido que se "saltea" la etapa de rectificado, o sea, los diodos y los capacitores de filtrado, se SACAN )
Bueno amigo, la verdad me creía que era algo más simple lo tuyo, pero veo que no.. Suerte! 
Pero que no decaiga!

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

gracias! pero no creo qe pueda conseguir otra bateria. que d*E*cis me armo el ampli con tda7377 y el pre porq*U*e lo uso con el celular /mp3


----------



## Agucasta

por supuesto! este amplificador está más que probado, y sale andando de una. (te habrás dado cuenta que hay 129 páginas jugosas para leer y ver los comentarios y testimonios de gente que lo ha realizado). Es garantía de Mnicolau, un experto en amplificadores de este tipo, perfectamente bien explicado y fácil de hacer. Es estéreo y no consume tanta corriente como un TDA1562q. Si leés en post anteriores, el autor nos cuenta que este amplificador va a sonar muy parecido (en potencia) a los estéreos comerciales. Aproximadamente unos 18Wrmsx2. Es muy buena potencia. (habrás escuchado un pioneer, o un sony, no?)
Y de paso resucitás al pobre home teathre que casi decapitás por ponerle +12 0 +12 jajaja

Saludos!


----------



## serock

Hola, pregunta para mnicolau o para quien lo sepa, encuentro algunas diferencias entra la hoja de datos de TDA7377 (Double Bridge) y el Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0, aquí al diferencias:

1 - en la entrada de voltaje usan un capacitor de 1000uf y mariano uno de 2200uf
2 - en las entra de señal usan capacitores de 0.47uf y mariano 2.2uf
3 - con respecto a la polaridad de los parlantes ninguno de los 2 hace referencia alguna, pero leyendo en la revista Elektor (n° 274) dice que el pin 1 es positivo y el pin 2 negativo, y el pin 14 es positivo y el pin 15 negativo.

Bueno eso es todo por ahora, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelangel12

buenas amigo soy nuevo *POR* a*QU*i y quiero construir este anplificador con 7377 y 1524 2.0 pero tengo un problema los capacitores de q*UE* (v) son. espero me puedan ayudar y gracias


----------



## radicheta

voltaje de capacitores electroliticos supongo que pedis... ceramico no hace falta que sean de alto voltaje, y en tanto a los electroliticos con 25 v esta bien. 16 tambien pero para tener un margen mas amplio diria de 25v que son los de voltaje comun que te venden cuando vas a comprar. saludos!



agucasta89 dijo:


> por supuesto! este amplificador está más que probado, y sale andando de una. (te habrás dado cuenta que hay 129 páginas jugosas para leer y ver los comentarios y testimonios de gente que lo ha realizado). Es garantía de Mnicolau, un experto en amplificadores de este tipo, perfectamente bien explicado y fácil de hacer. Es estéreo y no consume tanta corriente como un TDA1562q. Si leés en post anteriores, el autor nos cuenta que este amplificador va a sonar muy parecido (en potencia) a los estéreos comerciales. Aproximadamente unos 18Wrmsx2. Es muy buena potencia. (habrás escuchado un pioneer, o un sony, no?)
> Y de paso resucitás al pobre home teathre que casi decapitás por ponerle +12 0 +12 jajaja
> 
> Saludos!




gracias capo la verdad me gusta mucho este foro hay mucha gente capacitada para ayudar a novatos como yo  , en unos dias voy a estar armandolo , y en cuanto al pobre home jajajjaa no exploto nada por suerte  igual no le hice nada porque le conecte +12 +12 pero en el puente de diodo por lo que nada mas paso por una rama . nos vemos y cualquier cosita consulto denuevo!


----------



## miguelangel12

radicheta dijo:


> voltaje de capacitores electroliticos supongo que pedis... ceramico no hace falta que sean de alto voltaje, y en tanto a los electroliticos con 25 v esta bien. 16 tambien pero para tener un margen mas amplio diria de 25v que son los de voltaje comun que te venden cuando vas a comprar. saludos!
> 
> gracias radicheta espero tener todo pronto los materiales para armarlo.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, con capacitores de 16 o 25 andan bien. Ocupan casi el mismo tamaño ambos. (si no es que es el mismo exacto).. Suerte con tu proyecto!

PD Se me adelantaron con la respuesta jaja Gracias Radicheta


----------



## miguelangel12

gracias tambien agucasta89 por la intencion. espero armarlo esta semana y subir las fotos.


----------



## radicheta

Gente tengo una consulta recién puse en Google para ver que onda el tda7560 que lei por ahí y tira 45 w x 4 ! Es posible esa potencia para 4 salidas y con 12 V ? , y alguno sabe que tal suena ? Porque me están encargando amplificadores de todos lados y todavía no tengo experiencia para recomendar ! Así que aparte del 7377 para mi necesito uno para 4 parlantes, no hace falta que tenga mucha potencia porque es para una persona que quiere escuchar tranquilo, pero buena calidad.

Otra consulta, la impresión del circuito esta para imprimir horizontal no ?


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Radicheta, el PCB, como acostumbra el autor Mnicolau, está listo para imprimir. Cuando abrís el archivo, ponés "imprimir", escala: "sin ajuste" (nada de estirar, o ajustar, o nada de eso) y listo! Preparado para la serigrafía! Acordate de hacerlo en impresora láser (o Inkjet luego fotocopia láser) sobre algún papel adecuado (yo uso revistas del supermercado Carrefour, con mi HP láser imprimo arriba de las propagandas, y luego con la plancha pasa el toner a la placa virgen, y las propagandas se queman!!!)

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

agucasta89 dijo:


> Hola Radicheta, el PCB, como acostumbra el autor Mnicolau, está listo para imprimir. Cuando abrís el archivo, ponés "imprimir", escala: "sin ajuste" (nada de estirar, o ajustar, o nada de eso) y listo! Preparado para la serigrafía! Acordate de hacerlo en impresora láser (o Inkjet luego fotocopia láser) sobre algún papel adecuado (yo uso revistas del supermercado Carrefour, con mi HP láser imprimo arriba de las propagandas, y luego con la plancha pasa el toner a la placa virgen, y las propagandas se queman!!!)
> 
> Saludos!




seee los impresos me salen de maravilla soy muy prolijo para todo , muy detallista diria que en extremo.. asi que cuando arme el impreso y eso paso fotitos  gracias agucasta. un saludo


----------



## serock

Hola, tengo armando el pre tda1524 y el tda7377, y suena que da miedo, también arme un tda7377 con un pre lm1036, y tiene mejor sonido, el próximo a terminar es el mismo tda7377 pero cuadrafónico, cuando termine aviso.
Vuelvo sobre mis pasos, perdón por volver a citarme pero es algo que me come la duda 



serock dijo:


> Hola, pregunta para mnicolau o para quien lo sepa, encuentro algunas diferencias entra la hoja de datos de TDA7377 (Double Bridge) y el Amplificador con TDA7377 2.0, aquí al diferencias:
> 
> 1 - en la entrada de voltaje usan un capacitor de 1000uf y mariano uno de 2200uf
> 2 - en las entra de señal usan capacitores de 0.47uf y mariano 2.2uf
> 3 - con respecto a la polaridad de los parlantes ninguno de los 2 hace referencia alguna, pero leyendo en la revista Elektor (n° 274) dice que el pin 1 es positivo y el pin 2 negativo, y el pin 14 es positivo y el pin 15 negativo.
> 
> Bueno eso es todo por ahora, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## phavlo

serock: supongo el cambio del capacitor de 1000uF por el de 2200uF debe ser para un mejor filtrado.
los capacitores de 2.2uF que reemplazan los de 0.47uF son para una mejor respuesta en bajos en el ampli. 
y los parlantes no tengo ni idea pero supongo que tenes que poner los mismos polos para las dos salidas.. 
espero poder ayudarte algo.
saludos y suerte


----------



## radicheta

Gente una consulta!, hoy consegui un parlante de 15" , y voy a armar el tda7377+ tda1524 que voy a usar con el celular /mp3 y con 2 parlantes de un equipo de musica que tengo... y qeria usar el de 15 para tirar bajos pero supongo que necesito un ampli aparte con un filtro pasa bajos ... me podrian recomendar que usar para los bajos y el filtro a usar ? .


----------



## serock

phavlo dijo:


> serock: supongo el cambio del capacitor de 1000uF por el de 2200uF debe ser para un mejor filtrado.
> los capacitores de 2.2uF que reemplazan los de 0.47uF son para una mejor respuesta en bajos en el ampli.
> y los parlantes no tengo ni idea pero supongo que tenes que poner los mismos polos para las dos salidas..
> espero poder ayudarte algo.
> saludos y suerte



Hola, gracias por responder, y si tenias razón con el tema de los capacitores, y mira lo que encontré releyendo el post



mnicolau dijo:


> Es indistinto, no es continua la señal... pero usa para ambos canales el mismo criterio, por ejemplo pin 1 y 15 positivos.
> 
> Saludos



Aquí dejo la imagen que me genero la duda del TDA7377


----------



## radicheta

radicheta dijo:


> Gente una consulta!, hoy consegui un parlante de 15" , y voy a armar el tda7377+ tda1524 que voy a usar con el celular /mp3 y con 2 parlantes de un equipo de musica que tengo... y qeria usar el de 15 para tirar bajos pero supongo que necesito un ampli aparte con un filtro pasa bajos ... me podrian recomendar que usar para los bajos y el filtro a usar ?
> buen sonido saco del t377 cierto ? .





Cuanto antes me respondan mejor ya que mañana voy a ir a comprar los componentes!!


----------



## Agucasta

Radi, un 15 pulgadas es muy bello, pero a 12V lo máximo que vas a tirar, sin ofender, es alrededor de 50 watts con TDA1562q (es lo más potente que viene). Ya si te querés poner a fabricar un inversor de tensión, para lograr 220V AC a partir de la batería del auto, metele, pero es caro y difícil. Pero ahí le vas a poder poner cualquier amplificador a transistores o con integrados como el TDA 7294, o TDA2050 (me tiro más por el primero para un 15" 8ohm).. Pero con 12V de tensión no podés pretender mucho, porque imaginate un amplificador de 200 watt a 12V. Por simple cálculo, consumiría aproximadamente 20 [A]. La batería tecnicamente se moriría por la exigencia en poco tiempo.

Saludos.

PS. Yo colocaría el TDA7377 para los parlantes pequeños, y un 10" (o 12") con TDA 1562 y listo, para no meterme en el tema complicado de las fuentes CC-CC. Aunque si querés, buscá en el foro, Mariano (Mnicolau) posteó un diagrama muy completo de una fuente que sube de 12V a +-"lo que busques" casi.

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo

radi: aca esta el tema de mnicolau de la fuente para auto para que puedas alimentar cualquier tipo de ampli. tambien tiene un video en funcionamiento, y si la iso mariano tenes calidad asegurada.
saludos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

y aca hay otra mas que tambien es para 12V
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## radicheta

excelente ahora mismo estoy yendo a comprar los componentes para el 7377 y para la noche lo tengo terminado. y paso fotos  , en cuanto al inversor para sacar 220 despues de eso necesito un trafo que sea el adecuado para el ampli que valla a usar o la tension de salida es ajustable a lo que necesite... tambien hay varios amplis que trabajan con +- tension... , desde ya igualmente el tda7377 + el pre 1524 lo voy a armar ojala suene lindo

AH y otra cosa , en la lista de componentes no esta el lm7809 que en la placa si esta. Tengo qe comprarlo igual supongo


----------



## Agucasta

jaja.. Un "inversor" trabaja justamente al revés de un "rectificador". Y en este caso serviría para transformar la onda de continua de 12V a 220V de onda alterna. Ahí sí que vas a necesitar un transformador, porque te va a quedar como un tomacorrientes de tu casa. 220V AC. Pero las fuentes que te dijo pablo (o phavlo), son de CC a CC. (se ahorra el paso de inversor) entonces los 12V continua, los convierte a lo que vos ajustes (preset) +-20, +-34, +-12 etc. Te ahorrás el transformador de 220VAC@+-34VDC(etc etc). Está muy buena, pero es complicadita.. jeje..

El lm 7809 hay que ponerlo! se le debe haber escapado a la hora de poner los componentes en la lista.. Menos mal que te guiaste por el PCB y no por la lista entonces.. jeje..

Suerte! y queremos ver fotos!!!

(Mnicolau, fijate si es así el tema del lm ese que falta en la lista)

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

consegui todo menos los pote de 50k :S no tenian de 50k u.u una consulta en caso q*U*e los consiga no combiene mejor logaritmico cosa de no elvolumen no varie mucho al subir o bajar el volumen. puedo usar otro valor de pote?


----------



## Agucasta

Radi, buenas noches. Para el pre TDA1524 lleva 4 potes de 50k lineales, no logarítmicos, ya que dicho integrado es el que regula los tonos electrónicamente. El pote es para "indicarle" cuánto sube o baja (volumen, bajos, agudos, etc) Si les ponés logarítmicos, va a funcionar también, pero cuando la perilla esté al medio, no va a ser el 50%.. acordate de eso. 

Si pones potes lineales, pero de otro valor, si son cercanos va a funcionar, pero si no, medio que no.



Para los de tono. Por ejemplo. Con pote de 20K lineal, cuando esté al mínimo, por ejemplo de volumen, el pote va a estar dando la máxima resistencia (20K) y esa es la señal que le va a mandar al TDA1524A. O sea, como si el de 50K estuviera a un poco menos de la mitad, por lo tanto, el sonido no va a estar en cero (porque necesitaría 50k para bajar el volumen a cero) y si en cambio ponés de 100k, es inverso, cuando vayas por la mitad del recorrido (50k de resistencia) el volumen va a estar en cero, y cuando pases de la media vuelta, va a seguir en cero..

Saludos!

El logarítmico se usa para señales de audio, con ese fin que decís vos: 





> cosa de no elvolumen no varie mucho al subir o bajar el volumen


 pero con los integrados de este tipo van lineales, porque no regulás el audio, si no, la función del TDA1524A..

PD: *OJO*. Para el de volumen *SI VA LOGARITMICO* (me acabo de fijar en el post original)


----------



## radicheta

gracias loco sos un genio. voy a ver q*U*e consigo .s porq*U*e tengo todo y me falta eso


----------



## Agucasta

jajajaja, si no, destripá un par de parlantes de PC que tienen potenciómetros de 47K lineales, que en realidad son los que lleva (50k le ponemos nosotros porque son los valores comerciales más cercanos y baratos) Si vas a la casa de electrónica y le pedís un potenciómetro de 63K te va mirar tan feo como si le pidieras una resistencia de 21k.. jaja
Suerte con eso!

(si no son mucho mas caros los LOG que Lineales, comprá todos logarítmicos de 50 y listo... no es mucha la diferencia igual..  Vas a tener un minimo (50K) y un maximo (0k) igual que con los otros! 

saludos!


----------



## radicheta

tengo una ultima duda q*U*e me olvide depreguntar, capacitor de 15nf no consegui , pedi de 10 y de 20.. puedo colocar alguno de estos que compre  o espero a conseguir de 15? porq*U*e por ahi  tienen q*U*e ser si o si de 15


----------



## g.corallo

radicheta dijo:


> tengo una ultima duda qe me olvide depreguntar, capacitor de 15nf no consegui , pedi de 10 y de 20.. puedo colocar alguno de estos que compre  o espero a conseguir de 15? porqe por ahi  tienen qe ser si o si de 15



esto es loq ue dijo mariano sobre eso Tuve algunas dificultades para conseguir de 56nF y de 15nF, le podés poner de 47nF y 10nF q son bien comunes...


----------



## serock

agucasta89 dijo:


> ...El lm 7809 hay que ponerlo! se le debe haber escapado a la hora de poner los componentes en la lista..


Hola, mira yo termine de armar el *pre-amplificador (TDA1524) solo* y no le puse el LM7809, ya que en el dibujo no estaba y tampoco en la lista de componentes, y ahora?? 
Otra consulta, alguien sabe por que mnicolau, uso en el pre-amplificador dos tl071 (que es mono) y no un tl072 (stereo), me surge la duda por un tema de espacio, o es que no cumplen la misma función?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agucasta89 dijo:


> (si no son mucho mas caros los LOG que Lineales, comprá todos logarítmicos de 50 y listo... no es mucha la diferencia igual..  Vas a tener un minimo (50K) y un maximo (0k) igual que con los otros!


Esto NO ES AL BOLEO ni al gusto del cliente!
Las curvas de respuestas son fijas por hardware en forma interna al chip y en la hoja de datos del TDA1524 (que parecen no haber leído) *dice específicamente que TODOS los potes DEBEN SER LINEALES*.


----------



## Agucasta

Perdon, Eza, y gracias por aclarar.. Sólo que buscando en paginas anteriores, Mariano dijo que si conseguíamos logarítmicos para el de volumen, mejor.. Pero me parecía que eran todos lineales..
Saludos!

PD: Pero como estamos en la argentina, y todo se "ata con alambre", si no conseguís 50K lineales, y SI conseguís, logarítmicos, qué haces? pones eso? o no ponés nada y te quedás sin amplificador??

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agucasta89 dijo:


> PD: Pero como estamos en la argentina, y todo se "ata con alambre", si no conseguís 50K lineales, y SI conseguís, logarítmicos, qué haces? pones eso? o no ponés nada y te quedás sin amplificador??


Sería un poco raro que no consigas lineales...esos siempre hay. Pero si solo hay logarítmicos..pues buscá otro negocio, a menos que no te importe un control de volumen y tono con una respuesta espantosa al giro del pote...


----------



## radicheta

Gente recien termino el ampli y lo unico que me falta son los pote que espero conseguir rapido, puse borneras en el lugar de los pote porq*U*e va a ir en un gabinete el ampli.. lo mas seguro en un gabinete de fuente de pc y le dejo el cooler asi queda mejor... ah y t*A*mb*IÉN* me falta ponerle el discipador que algo voy a tener q*U*e inventar porq*U*e el integrado no esta al ras de la plaq*U*eta asi q*U*e por ahi le meto algun pedacito de aluminio o algo sino va a q*U*edar chueco el tda u.u. OJALA FUNCIONE JAJA


----------



## mnicolau

agucasta89 dijo:


> Mariano dijo que si conseguíamos logarítmicos para el de volumen, mejor..



Si, pero no para el TDA1524. Era para el caso en que el pote regule directamente la señal y no un control por tensión como en ese IC.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

otra cosa! en la lista de componentes pide 1 solo capacitor de 10uf y en realidad son 2 !  y como no consegui cap de 15nf le puse de 10nf


----------



## Cacho

Radicheta, estoy migrando del Firefox al Chrome y extraño terriblemente el Clippings.
Eso, traducido, quiere decir que me da un poco de trabajo andar corrigiendo las letritas que no ponés en tus mensajes. La "u", aunque no suene, se usa. Y lo que es mejor, en el foro no te la cobramos.

Media pila, escribí como en 4to grado (con errores si querés), no como un adolescente con el idioma deformado por el chat (con errores voluntarios), que queda feo en un foro técnico.

Saludos


----------



## ChEbA777

hola buenas trdes necesito urgene el diagrama en bloque o circuito esquematico de este proyecto ya que mañana tengo que rendir y me pide el esquematico y no sale...por favor alguien que me lo pueda hacer desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## Cacho

ChEbA777 dijo:


> hola buenas trdes necesito urgene el diagrama en bloque o circuito esquematico de este proyecto ya que mañana tengo que rendir y me pide el esquematico y no sale...por favor alguien que me lo pueda hacer desde ya muy agradecido


Cómo no. Ya me pongo a dibujarlo para vos.
Si en una semana no tenés noticias mías, leé la definición de ironía en el diccionario.

De paso, leé el tema entero, que el esquemático está.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

hola voy a armar el amplificador con el TDA7377 y con el control de tonos con el TDA1524 según leí en el datasheet dice 44Wx4 no creo que llegue a esa potencia lo voy a alimentar con un transformador de 12v 2A según los datos de construccion dice que es de 4A el núcleo es de 2.8x2.5 y el alambre de cobre del secundario soporta 2A y el del primario 0.3.La otra duda es que parlantes le pongo voy a armar unas cajas de 30w rms dos vías si yo uso el crossover y la salida del amplificador es 8ohm y a la salida del crossover le pongo uno de 4 omh lo afectara al amplificador?? pregunto esto para saber que parlantes comprar

PD:los parlantes son de 8pulgadas ese transformador es para un amplificador que necesita 4A pero trae un doblador de tensión incorporado puede ser que por eso use uno de 2A y luego de pasar por el doblador de tensión obtenga 4A de salida

saludos.


----------



## radicheta

Cacho dijo:


> Cómo no. Ya me pongo a dibujarlo para vos.
> Si en una semana no tenés noticias mías, leé la definición de ironía en el diccionario.
> 
> De paso, leé el tema entero, que el esquemático está.
> 
> Saludos



Que buena onda que tenes , si vas a contestar asi a una consulta que te hacen no respondas directamente. Saludos.

supongo que si dobla la tension es una cosa pero doblar la corriente es otra. Creo que no es lo mismo saludos! me podrias explicar que es un crossover y como implementarlo


----------



## Agucasta

Radi, Cacho tiene razón 100%. Y es moderador. Se supone que tiene que "moderar".. y eso hace. Aparte "cheba" seguramente no leyó las normas del foro. Hay cosas que no se preguntan, SE BUSCAN. Y aparte, qué tiene de malo en lo que dijo Cacho? Fue irónico, no ordinario.

G corallo: Ley de ohm. La energía no se puede inventar. Un doblador de TENSION, es eso, dobla la TENSION.. (voltios) no el amperaje. Vas a tener +-12V pero por ley de ohm, vas a dividir los amperes. O sea, 1.

Saludos.


----------



## radicheta

oka agucasta me parecio un tanto agresivo solo eso. me faltan los pote nada mas  la salida del ampli es para 4 ohms verdad?


----------



## g.corallo

radicheta dijo:


> oka agucasta me parecio un tanto agresivo solo eso. me faltan los pote nada mas  la salida del ampli es para 4 ohms verdad?



gracias a todos por las respuesta lo de cacho lo dijo por que en este foro no se aplica la ley del minimo esfuerzo (ha y si alguin me armaria el circuito ect ect) cada uno tiene que hacer su parte


----------



## radicheta

Tengo una consulta porque ayer compre un discipador como lo dibuje abajo y estaba pensando en cortarlo a la mitad no se que opinan.. hace falta que lo deje tal cual esta? porque supongo que con la mitad va a andar bien y en que sentido es mejor cortarlo al medio.. espero su respuesta!! Gracias.

Medidas en cm 



PD: Impedancia de los parlantes que debo colocar?


----------



## Agucasta

Hola! Parlantes de 4ohms (datasheet)
el disipador de tamaño está bien, sólo que tiene pocas aletas y son gruesas. Mientras más aletas tenga, y más finas, mejor es la disipación de calor, más si está ayudada por un ventilador. Por eso yo te diría que pruebes con el disipador así como está fuera del gabinete, y que lo uses un rato a máximo volumen. Si ves que se pone bastante caliente, date una idea de cómo va a estar si sólo usas la mitad..
Es cuestión de probar (obviamente que hay cálculos específicos) pero si no tenés ganas de estudiar (jeje) hacé lo que te dije. Probá a maximp volumen, y si no calienta nada de nada, cortalo, pero si calienta con ese tamaño, NO.

Saludos!


----------



## radicheta

amo este foro!            .


----------



## Cacho

radicheta dijo:


> Que buena onda que tenes , si vas a contestar asi a una consulta que te hacen no respondas directamente.


No pasa por ahí, Radicheta.

No es cuestión de onda o no onda, sino de trabajar _con _o _para _alguien.
Vé el panorama completo: De lo que escribió más arriba se deduce que hizo o presentó esto como proyecto en, supongo, su escuela.
Lo presentó sin tener siquiera el esquemático y ahora lo necesita con urgencia para mañana, pero por alguna extraña razón pasa a ser problema tuyo, mío y del foro entero.

Para peor, ni los datasheets ha revisado (¿o sí?) el autor del post... Y yo soy el mala onda.

En cuanto al disipador, dale una leída a esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/
Y pasá por el link que está ahí al fabricante de disipadores, podés estimar bastante bien la resistencia térmica del tuyo (buscá uno parecido). Con eso podés estimar qué tamaño tiene que tener el disipador que vas a usar en tu amplificador 

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

Tenes toda la razon mil disculpas. Ahora voy a pispiar ese articulo muchas gracias!! si no me sale pido ayuda u.u


----------



## serock

Bueno vuelvo a preguntar, ya arme el pre-amplificador que esta en esta pagina el TDA1524 "solo, sin el amplificador" y no estaba dibujado el LM7809, pasa algo sino lo pongo y si que si, seria bueno avisarle a mariano para modifique el PDF.


----------



## mnicolau

serock dijo:


> Bueno vuelvo a preguntar, ya arme el pre-amplificador que esta en esta pagina el TDA1524 "solo, sin el amplificador" y no estaba dibujado el LM7809, pasa algo sino lo pongo y si que si, seria bueno avisarle a mariano para modifique el PDF.



No pasa nada... La V2.0 del TDA1524 no lo incluye porque no es necesario usarlo, sólo hay que respetar el rango de tensión de alimentación que comenta el datasheet y no vas a tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## jsavini

hola gente! como andan?? mira yo les queria hacer una consulta, yo soy de parana y aca el TDA7377 no se consigue! ustedes me podrian decir por cual lo puedo reemplazar. muchas gracias chau!


----------



## mnicolau

jsavini dijo:


> hola gente! como andan?? mira yo les queria hacer una consulta, yo soy de parana y aca el TDA7377 no se consigue! ustedes me podrian decir por cual lo puedo reemplazar. muchas gracias chau!



Hola, cruzate a Sta Fe, acá lo vas a conseguir en varias casas.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

tengo una consulta! para el discipador que es mejor colocar grasa termica o esas gomitas que vienen aveces en los equipos ya armados... no se si saben de que hablo es como un cuacho finito... es mejor ? puedo reusar esa gomita?


----------



## phavlo

me parece q*UE* en algunos casos de usan las dos cosas la gomita para aislar el ic del disipador y la grasa para disipar mejor en calor, en mi caso uso las dos cosas

saluds!


----------



## tatajara

pavlo, la grasa se usa siempre, en algunos casos como es el de estos integrados, no hace falta ponerle la mica aislante pero si la quiere poner que le ponga.
PD: sin malas intenciones 
Saludos


----------



## jsavini

che mira en santa fe! tampoco lo consegui porque me dijieron que no venia mas! si tenes alguno otra idea por cual reemplazarlo! te aradeceria!                                                                                               saludos!!


----------



## radicheta

Gente tengo un problema!! arme el ampli y recien lo probe y anda pero tengo un problema en el control de volumen... no regula y cuando lo bajo un poco se va el audio completamente y tengo q*U*e volver a subirlo del todo para q*U*e se escuche... y el control de medios bajos y agudos tampoco responde :S,, me fije continuidad en la pata de los potes y tengo continuidad entre las patas de los extremos de los 4 potes pero en el de control de volumen tengo las 3 en continuidad :S... medi el capacitor de 104 que esta en esa rama y esta en corto osea se quemo supongo yo.. puede ser el problema solo ese capacitor?? ayuda y gracias


----------



## tatajara

Hola radicheta
Revisa que no se te toquen pistas, el integrado al revés
Revisa eso, cambia el capacitor, el pote de volumen, podes probar el circuito con ese mismo CI y si no anda, cámbialo por que se debe Haver quemado 

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

habia un hilo muy fino de estaño que cortocircuitaba el capacitor ese que  esta en el pote de volumen... lo saque y funciona pero tengomiedo que haya pasado algo por ese corto... :S alguien podria fijarse si es critico un corto ahi??

aca estaba el corto..


----------



## tatajara

No creo que se aya j*****do el integrado, si se escucha bien y poder bajar o subir el volumen y regular los tonos, no hay problema
Saludos


----------



## radicheta

una consulta gente ya arme todo y esta en funcionamiento , puse el ampli adentro del gabinete de una fuente de pc con cooler y todo el tema es que cuando prendo el ampli y subo el volumen se escucha un bssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss... y haciendo pruebas descubri que es el cooler el que mete ese ruido ya que subo el volumen al tope sin audio y cuando prendo el ampli ese ruido no se escucha a penas lo prendo pero va aumentando conforme aumentan las revoluciones del cooler hasta qe gira continuo y el ruido queda ahi.... como puedo suprimir ese ruido ?? no se si entendieron lo que quise explicar.  le puse un discipador de 7x10 asi que supongo que si saco el cooler no afectaria en nada. Espero su respuesta gracias!!


----------



## tatajara

Yo diría que anda con ese disipador, probalo un rato largo con el ampli al palo y se pones el dedo y lo aguantas no hay problemas, pero si no lo aguantas vas a tener que poner un cooler y resolver el tema del ruido

PD: perdona cacho se me fue jeje gracias por acomodarlo

Saludos tatajara


----------



## serock

Hola, arme el pre (tda1524) + Ampli.(tda7377) (en placas separadas) y cuando subo el pote de grabes un poco mas de la mitad y empiezo a subir un poquito el volumen, empieza con un ruido como golpe tipo ametralladora (grabe) y lo tengo que bajar. Para poder escuchar la música con grabes solo lo puedo usar con el pote de grabes hasta mitad, si lo subo un poquito empieza con el ruido.
Solo eso, lo demás funciona de maravilla, el problema es con los grabes, bueno si alguien le paso o es normal es solo para saber si hice algo mal, ya revise todo y no veo problema de soldadura o de pote.
Desde ya mucha gracias.


----------



## camaradaraider

tengo ciertas dudas y problemas, la primera duda es ¿cual es la potencia del sub en la versión stereo bridge? y como problema tengo que tenia pensado hacer un sistema 5.1 usando estas placas, pero usando el estereo-bridge y una estereo solo me sale un 4.1, ademas de que no se si la potencia de salida para los satelites en el estereo y en el estereo-bridge es la misma

¿alguien me puede solucionar estas dudas?

gracias


----------



## serock

serock dijo:


> Hola, arme el pre (tda1524) + Ampli.(tda7377) (en placas separadas) y cuando subo el pote de grabes un poco mas de la mitad y empiezo a subir un poquito el volumen, empieza con un ruido como golpe tipo ametralladora (grabe) y lo tengo que bajar. Para poder escuchar la música con grabes solo lo puedo usar con el pote de grabes hasta mitad, si lo subo un poquito empieza con el ruido.
> Solo eso, lo demás funciona de maravilla, el problema es con los grabes, bueno si alguien le paso o es normal es solo para saber si hice algo mal, ya revise todo y no veo problema de soldadura o de pote.
> Desde ya mucha gracias.



Bueno, solucione el problema, paso a compartirlo por si le pasa a otros, saque un cable de la entrada negativa (Gnd) del amplificador y la soldé al chasis, sebe que le faltaba masa.
Espero le sirva a alguien, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jsavini

hola gente como va? miren yo no consigo el TDA7377 yo me estuve fijando en los datasheet del TDA7374, y me parecio q*UE* eran iguales con la distribucion de los pines y con el  coneccionado del circuito! ustedes me podrian decir si se puede usar para este amplificador???
saludos!


----------



## radicheta

serock dijo:


> Bueno, solucione el problema, paso a compartirlo por si le pasa a otros, saque un cable de la entrada negativa (Gnd) del amplificador y la soldé al chasis, sebe que le faltaba masa.
> Espero le sirva a alguien, desde ya muchas gracias.




que entrada negativa? entrada de audio??? porque la masa del circuito es toda la misma todas las señales estan referidas a masa... menos las de salida. decis que tengo que soldar un cable de masa al chasis del gabinete de  lafuente... 


en el auto no habria problema ya q*U*e masa es elchasis del auto. yo lo puse en el auto y no j*****o. lo que me j****e ahora es un ruido que estoy seguro es el cooler...y me parece que cuando aumentan las revoluciones delauto tambien se mete un ruido q*U*e va en aumento.
y con el auto apagado igual se escucha el ruido del cooler es como un bssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Agucasta

> y me parece que cuando aumentan las revoluciones delauto tambien se mete un ruido qe va en aumento.


 Eso es el alternador.. Vienen filtros para eso en las casas de audio, y son baratos. Se pueden construir, pero la verdad, no sé con qué componentes... Saludos


----------



## serock

agucasta89 dijo:


> Eso es el alternador.. Vienen filtros para eso en las casas de audio, y son baratos. Se pueden construir, pero la verdad, no sé con qué componentes... Saludos



Hola, aca dejo algo de mnicolau, que dice como hacer los filtros para el auto, al núcleo toroidal de ferrite lo podes sacar de una funte de PC quemada, bueno espero les sirva.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/index15.html#post71892_


----------



## radicheta

son unos que  parecen un capacitor electrolitico que es todo de metal y tiene un tamaño imoprtante como un capacitor de 4700uf masomenos.. los vi  pero si armo ese que paso serock soluciono el problema del ruido del alternador???


----------



## serock

radicheta dijo:


> son unos que  parecen un capacitor electrolitico que es todo de metal y tiene un tamaño imoprtante como un capacitor de 4700uf masomenos.. los vi  pero si armo ese que paso serock soluciono el problema del ruido del alternador???



Hola, mira el núcleo de ferrita en una PC es mas o menos como la imagen que adjunto, a eso le tenes que sacar todos el alambre y volver a bobinarlo como dice mnicolau,


----------



## radicheta

si lo se!! yo no hablaba del nucleo ese. halaba del capacitor que se compra para usar como  filtrado.. y si uso el supresor de ruido quue me pasaste hace unos minutos solucionaria el problema sin tenerque comprar ese filtro que digo


----------



## serock

radicheta dijo:


> si lo se!! yo no hablaba del nucleo ese. halaba del capacitor que se compra para usar como  filtrado.. y si uso el supresor de ruido quue me pasaste hace unos minutos solucionaria el problema sin tenerque comprar ese filtro que digo



Hola, mira eliminas mucho el ruido, pero sino te funciona el supresor de ruidos casero proba con comprar uno y comparar resultados.
Bueno acá te dejo una imagen de un supresor de ruidos que se venden en las casa de audio.


----------



## Agucasta

Claro, de ese hablaba.. Gracias serock, y gracias tambien por el el link del post de Mnicolau, que es una excelente opción casera para suprimir ruidos..
saludos


----------



## serock

Hola tengo una duda que me surgió leyendo el post, mnicolau dice en una parte esto:


mnicolau dijo:


> Hola aoshido, efectivamente el control de volumen debería ser logarítmico ya que se ajusta más al oído humano sin embargo no afecta al funcionamiento.
> 
> El más grande problema tuyo son los parlantes de 8 Ohm, el integrado está diseñado para 4 y 2 ohm, ni siquiera en la hoja de datos hay información sobre el comportamiento a 8 Ohm.


 y en otro pasaje dice esto:


mnicolau dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro, son capacitores de filtrado, no son valores críticos. El cambio de uno respecto al otro se debe al espacio disponible en la placa. Armalo tal cual está, con los valores indicados. Sirve tanto para 4 como 8 [Ohm].
> 
> Saludos


Como es el tema, no puedo conectar un parlante de 8 Ohm directo a una salida, o si se pude, pero conectando dos de 8 Ohm en paralelo a un salida??
Bueno disculpen la ignorancia, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## radicheta

serock dijo:


> Hola, mira eliminas mucho el ruido, pero sino te funciona el supresor de ruidos casero proba con comprar uno y comparar resultados.
> Bueno acá te dejo una imagen de un supresor de ruidos que se venden en las casa de audio.



Mi primo tieneuno que es completamente de aluminio y tiene solo 2 calbes positivo y negativo, es un capacitor supongo. y creo que calienta bastante... porque ese tiene 3



			
				radicheta dijo:
			
		

> Mi primo tieneuno que es completamente de aluminio y tiene solo 2 calbes positivo y negativo, es un capacitor supongo. y creo que calienta bastante... porque ese tiene 3



ya esta busque y vi porq*U*e el motivo de los 3 cables, entrada del positivo masa y salida del + ya filtrado


----------



## rodr0

radicheta dijo:


> tengo una consulta! para el discipador que es mejor colocar grasa termica o esas gomitas que vienen aveces en los equipos ya armados... no se si saben de que hablo es como un cuacho finito... es mejor ? puedo reusar esa gomita?



mira, yo vivo usando esas laminas siliconadas, y andan perfectamente. hoy estuve todo el dia al mango escuchando musica al maximo con un TDA2030 que arme y las gomitas hicieron muy bien su laburo. teoriamente, no se decirte.



jsavini dijo:


> che mira en santa fe! tampoco lo consegui porque me dijieron que no venia mas! si tenes alguno otra idea por cual reemplazarlo! te aradeceria!                                                                                               saludos!!



TDA7374, TDA7375, TDA 7376, busca los datasheets desde 7374 hasta el 77 creo que llega.


----------



## mnicolau

serock dijo:


> Como es el tema, no puedo conectar un parlante de 8 Ohm directo a una salida, o si se pude, pero conectando dos de 8 Ohm en paralelo a un salida??
> Bueno disculpen la ignorancia, desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola, si, claro que podés conectar un parlante de 8[Ohm] directo a la salida, no hay ningún problema. A lo que me refería es que el amplificador se alimenta con 12[V] lo cual es una gran limitación a la hora de amplificar una señal y hay que ayudarlo un poco utilizando parlantes de menor impedancia para sacarle más provecho. 
Con 8[Ohm] es poca la potencia que vas a obtener, pero no hay problema en usarlos.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si, claro que podés conectar un parlante de 8[Ohm] directo a la salida, no hay ningún problema. A lo que me refería es que el amplificador se alimenta con 12[V] lo cual es una gran limitación a la hora de amplificar una señal y hay que ayudarlo un poco utilizando parlantes de menor impedancia para sacarle más provecho.
> Con 8[Ohm] es poca la potencia que vas a obtener, pero no hay problema en usarlos.
> 
> Saludos



hola mariano yo tengo la misma duda voy a armar la version con pre tda7377 y el tda 1524 lo que quiero saber es que potencia real tiene en la salida yo le voy a poner de 8 pulgadas 4 ohm y alimentarlo con un trafo de 12v 4a que al rectificarlos pasan a ser 17v si mal no recuerdo hasta 18v soporta el tda7377 esto andaria bien?


----------



## serock

g.corallo dijo:


> hola mariano yo tengo la misma duda voy a armar la version con pre tda7377 y el tda 1524 lo que quiero saber es que potencia real tiene en la salida yo le voy a poner de 8 pulgadas 4 ohm y alimentarlo con un trafo de 12v 4a que al rectificarlos pasan a ser 17v si mal no recuerdo hasta 18v soporta el tda7377 esto andaria bien?



Hola, acá te copio tal cual esta en la hoja de datos del TDA7377:

HIGH OUTPUT POWER CAPABILITY:
2 x 35Wmax./4Ω
2 x 30W/4Ω EIAJ
2 x 30W/4Ω EIAJ
2 x 20W/4Ω @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%
4 x 6W/4Ω @14.4V,1KHz, 10%
4 x 10W/2Ω @14.4V, 1KHz, 10%


----------



## mnicolau

g.corallo dijo:


> hola mariano yo tengo la misma duda voy a armar la version con pre tda7377 y el tda 1524 lo que quiero saber es que potencia real tiene en la salida yo le voy a poner de 8 pulgadas 4 ohm y alimentarlo con un trafo de 12v 4a que al rectificarlos pasan a ser 17v si mal no recuerdo hasta 18v soporta el tda7377 esto andaria bien?



Tomá como guía principal el gráfico del 1º post, ese gráfico te muestra la potencia "real" que vas a obtener según la alimentación. 
Nada de potencia EIAJ, Wmax, PMPO o todo ese tipo de sanatas marketineras.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

en cuanto al supresor de ruidos acabo de desarmar una fuente de pc y hay 3 nucleos toroidales, uno pequeño uno mediano y otro grande... cual deberia usar? desde ya que el chico no pero los otros 2 no tiene mucha diferencia de tamaño . paso dibujo hecho a mano jaja

PD:en cuanto al alambre de 1mm puedo medirlo con una regla a ojimetro tranquilamente ? tengo buen ojo



			
				radicheta dijo:
			
		

> en cuanto al supresor de ruidos acabo de desarmar una fuente de pc y hay 3 nucleos toroidales, uno pequeño uno mediano y otro grande... cual deberia usar? desde ya que el chico no pero los otros 2 no tiene mucha diferencia de tamaño . paso dibujo hecho a mano jaja





espero su respuesta


----------



## Guillermemomemin

radicheta dijo:


> PD:en cuanto al alambre de 1mm puedo medirlo con una regla a ojimetro tranquilamente ? tengo buen ojo




yo no te recomendaria eso, puede fallar


----------



## radicheta

gente acabo de encontrar este circuito, es posible tal potencia y solo cambiando algunos componentes pasivos y la V de alimentacion?? me parece un poco fantacioso... miren y diganmeque opinan


PD: que nucleo toroidal debo usar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

radicheta dijo:


> gente acabo de encontrar este circuito, es posible tal potencia y solo cambiando algunos componentes pasivos y la V de alimentacion?? me parece un poco fantacioso... miren y diganmeque opinan
> 
> 
> PD: que nucleo toroidal debo usar.


 

Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N

Saludos !


----------



## camaradaraider

pregunta tonta, ¿en el modo estereo-bridged, si le coloco una resitencia en serie al altavoz a la salida bridge podria obetener la misma potencia que para los canales estereo?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

camaradaraider dijo:


> pregunta tonta, ¿en el modo estereo-bridged, si le coloco una resitencia en serie al altavoz a la salida bridge podria obetener la misma potencia que para los canales estereo?


 

En teoría , el circuito puente cuadruplica la potencia , en la práctica eso queda definido por: "HASTA DÓNDE AGUANTAN LOS TRANSISTORES DE SALIDA".

Por lo que , los circuitos estereo de 4 ohms , se los trabaja en puente en 8 ohms.

Agregar una resistencia en serie con el parlante es solo una estufa que genera calor disipando de ese modo la potencia.

En rigor se puede trabajar el puente y en 4 ohms , pero hay que ser DEMASIADO cuidadoso con el volumen para no exceder la etapa de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## Agucasta

2m, tengo una duda: 





> "HASTA DÓNDE AGUANTAN LOS TRANSISTORES DE SALIDA".


En base a esa afirmación es mi duda. Los integrados no aguantan por el excesivo calor? o porque los pines son demasiado débiles y con mucha corriente se derriten como si fuera un fusible?

Si es alguna de las causas anteriores, no se puede improvisar algún sistema de refrigerado mejor o estañar los pines de los integrados para que soporten más corriente??

Gracias.


----------



## Chipchip

hola, no se si han preguntado ya por esto pero no lo he visto. De cuantos watts es la resistencia del conversor ca-cc? la de 1k

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Chipchip dijo:


> hola, no se si han preguntado ya por esto pero no lo he visto. De cuantos watts es la resistencia del conversor ca-cc? la de 1k


 
La potencia se calcula con P = V² / R.

Así que fijate la tensión de alimentación y calculalo , por seguridad podes usar el doble de la potencia.





agucasta89 dijo:


> 2m, tengo una duda:
> En base a esa afirmación es mi duda. Los integrados no aguantan por el excesivo calor? o porque los pines son demasiado débiles y con mucha corriente se derriten como si fuera un fusible?
> 
> Si es alguna de las causas anteriores, no se puede improvisar algún sistema de refrigerado mejor o estañar los pines de los integrados para que soporten más corriente??
> 
> Gracias.


 

Lo de los pines y pistas se podría resolver de algún modo pero mayormente no aguantan las junturas de silicio por sobrecorriente . . . que las recalienta .

Saludos !


----------



## serock

radicheta dijo:
			
		

> espero su respuesta



Hola, usa cualquiera que puedas darles las 50 vueltas de alambre, y para que te quede como en la imagen que subió mnicolau


----------



## Cacho

radicheta dijo:


> en cuanto al supresor de ruidos acabo de desarmar una fuente de pc y hay 3 nucleos toroidales, uno pequeño uno mediano y otro grande... cual deberia usar? desde ya que el chico no pero los otros 2 no tiene mucha diferencia de tamaño . paso dibujo hecho a mano...



Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
1) El tema sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
6) Todas las anteriores.

Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.

Tenelo presente. Combiné tus dos mensajes, pero se van a Moderacion si lo repetís y hasta podés ganarte una sanción.
Consejo sano: No lo hagas de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## radicheta

Ok.Gracias.Saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, como no me quedó muy clara la respuesta que se me ha dado por lo de la resitencia en serie voy a plantear todo desde el principio (debi empezar por eso jejejeje)

bueno la cuestion es que habia pensado en hacer un sistema 5.1 ya que tengo una fuente de ordenador de 12V, habia pensado en utilizar dos placas estero-bridged ya que con esto tendria los 6 canales, y utilizar las salidas estero para los 4 altavoces laterales, una de las bridged para el sub y la segunda bridged para el central, el problema, el central tendria demasiada potencia lo cual no me convine por que se "comeria" el sonido del resto de los altavoces, luego habia pensado en pornerle una reistencia en serie a esa salida para perder potencia en el altavoz central, ¿seria esto posible?

probablemente la resùesta este bien en la constestación anteriormente dada, pero si es asi, no la entendi

gracias y perdon por molestar con algo tan simple


----------



## DOSMETROS

camaradaraider dijo:


> . . . . el problema, el central tendria demasiada potencia lo cual no me convine por que se "comeria" el sonido del resto de los altavoces, luego habia pensado en pornerle una reistencia en serie a esa salida para perder potencia en el altavoz central, ¿seria esto posible?


 
Es más facil , más controlable y más eficiente bajarle el volumen a la entrada de dicha etapa , en la señal y no en la salida.

Dicho de otra manera es mejor aflojar el acelerador que no ponerle palos en la rueda 

Después si nos das mas datos te explicamos como se hace para poner un preset a esa entrada.

Saludos !


----------



## camaradaraider

> Después si nos das mas datos te explicamos como se hace para poner un preset a esa entrada.



¿que datos necesitais? jejejeje

gracias


----------



## rodr0

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es más facil , más controlable y más eficiente bajarle el volumen a la entrada de dicha etapa , en la señal y no en la salida.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera es mejor aflojar el acelerador que no ponerle palos en la rueda
> 
> Después si nos das mas datos te explicamos como se hace para poner un preset a esa entrada.
> 
> Saludos !



o bien... un parlante de 8 Ohm :O


----------



## camaradaraider

bueno, es igual, creo que buscaré otro proyecto


----------



## DOSMETROS

camaradaraider dijo:


> ¿que datos necesitais? jejejeje
> 
> gracias


 

¿ Que circuito es ?

Fotos


----------



## camaradaraider

pues el del TDA 7377 estereo-bridge que puesdes ver en la primera pagina de este post


----------



## DOSMETROS

camaradaraider dijo:


> pues el del TDA 7377 estereo-bridge que puesdes ver en la primera pagina de este post


 
Me fijé pero no encontré el diagrama , circuito  , si me indicás el link , te dibujo como se pone el preset para bajar al canal medio .

Saludos !


----------



## torrevino

Bueno hace tiempo hice este ampli como primer proyecto y quede bastante satisfecho, asi que lo que queria hacerle ahora es una pequeña modificacion, dejarlo mas o menos asi (como la imagen) idea es que quede como amplificador de guitarra peor mas chiquito, lo usare para la pc el mpt y eso, pero tiene que ser de esa forma, ahora mi duda es, no entiendo como funciona la entrada de audio y no se como conectar, o si se puede, un jack hembra 6.35 mm (de los de amplificadores) y luego armarme un cable que vaya de estero (el de la pc) a un jack macho 6.35 mm, es una tanto rebuscado, peo se podra hacer?


----------



## Agucasta

Hola torrevino! No es tan rebuscado lo que querés.. Primero, cuál es el PCB que armaste? (para que te digamos cómo se conecta la entrada de audio) 
Obvio que se puede poner un jack de 6.35 mm. Podés poner de 3.5, o de 2.5 (es lo mismo). Lo que tenés que tener en cuenta es que vos vas a estar usando UN SOLO CANAL (monofónico) por lo que veo en el bafle. (un solo parlante) y de la salida de la PC es STEREO. Vas a tener que "transformar" el stereo a mono. Con una R de 10K en serie con cada salida (izquiera - derecha), luego unís las otras 2 puntas de las resistencias, y ahí tenés el nuevo POSITIVO. El GND va a ser juntando el GND IZQ + GND DER.

Adjunto una imagen por las dudas..

Espero que sirva de algo!!


----------



## torrevino

Muy buen esquema, arme el combinado, ampli con pre, si,pienso usar un solo parlante, el balance se lo sacare y dejo solo, graves, agudos y bolumen, por ahi le armo le vumetro, en el pbc tengo dos posibles entradas de audio, va eso es lo que veo, uso sola una o hago puente entre las dos y a eso lo conecto con el hmbre de 6.5?


----------



## Agucasta

da igual para la entrada. Podes unir las dos entradas (los dos positivos al positivo del jack 6.5 y el gnd al gnd del jack) pero vos seguis teniendo la versión STEREO del amplificador. (tiene provistas 2 salidas) asique si puenteas las dos entradas, vas a conseguir que las dos salidas sean iguales. "PERO" tenes 2 salidas. (una sigue estando de más. Vas a tener que usar una sola (da igual cualquiera de las dos) "O" poner el amplificador en modo "BRIDGE" (puente) para que tenga una sola salida monofónica. En paginas anteriores explican bien como se conecta, creo (creeeo) que era algo así como conectar un borne del parlante en el positivo y el otro en el negativo (en vez de tener Positivo y GND + Negativo y GND) porque hay que desfazar la señal de audio a 180° (que es algo teórico y que también está explicado en el foro).

pero lo importante es respetar el diagrama que te pase arriba. Con eso, vas a juntar los dos canales de la PC, en uno MONO. De ahí, podes enchufarlo a 1 de las entradas del TDA7737 y usar solo ese canal para amplificar el parlante, o a las 2 entradas, puenteado como vos decís, pero la salida, tener cuidado de "hacerlo bridge" al amplificador, que basicamente es puentear las dos salidas, en una de mayor potencia, a mayor distorsion THD.

salu2


----------



## torrevino

Listo muchas gracias agucasta89! voy a usar una sola salida, me parece la alternativa mas simple, muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## osk_rin

Hoy he armado el amplificador para un amigo, me ha sorprendido, no lo había escuchado antes, se escucha muy bien, muy claro muy limpio el sonido, ni un zumbido, cero ruidos.​ Aquí unas fotos no me ha quedado muy prolijo puesto que no es para mi muejeje  es para un amigo, pero los resultados me han animado a armarme un 2.1con el circuito posteado aqui ​ Saludos.​


----------



## Picchip

valdria para alimentar al 7377 un cargador de portatiles. De cuantos v y a deberia ser para obtener 20w en estero es decir 20+20

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Agucasta

Fijate en el grafico de alimentación/potencia en el datasheet del integrado.
Pero la verdad no veo el sentido de obtener menos potencia que la máxima, a un valor tan estricto de 20W. "Me parece" que andaría mejor si está *bien* alimentado, y si no querés tanto volumen, lo limitas en la entrada, o en la salida, pero para mí no tendrías que limitar el amplificador..

Saludos

*osk_rin dijo:*


> Aquí unas fotos no me ha quedado muy prolijo puesto que no es para mi muejeje  es para un amigo


 Decí que era amigo, y no enemigo!


----------



## Picchip

pero podria utilizar un cargador de portatil para alimentarlo? De cuanto 12v 3a? o mas?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Agucasta

si! con 12V 3[A] andaría de manera OPTIMA. Saludos.


----------



## Picchip

y ya estaria todo estabilizado y todo o necesitaria mas componentes para la alimentacion?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## osk_rin

radicheta dijo:
			
		

> Gente tengo una consulta necesito reparar un subwoofer que quemo un amigo y me lo regalo... es uno como el que puse en la foto con el detalle que esta armado ya... esa foto lasaque de internet. necesito rebobinarlo seguramente.. disculpen si esta consutlta no va  acá pero no encuentro otro lado. GRACias!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-bocinas-altavoces-parlantes-14186/

saludos.


----------



## Picchip

con los 12 v 3a cuantos w en estero obtendria?

Gracias de antemnao


----------



## Agucasta

*Picchip* te cito un comentario de Cacho a otro usuario del foro.


Cacho dijo:


> Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
> 1) El tema sea aburrido.
> 2) La pregunta sea mala.
> 3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
> 4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
> 5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
> 6) Todas las anteriores.
> 
> Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.
> 
> Tenelo presente.[......]
> 
> Consejo sano: No lo hagas de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos



De igual manera, con esa alimentación, que es la necesaria, vas a tener la potencia máxima que pueda entregar el integrado. 

Existe una página web muy visitada, creo que es la numero 1 en el mundo. Se llama GOOGLE, allí ponés "_TDA 7377 datasheet_" y buscar. Un hermoso PDF se abrirá con los datos técnicos del integrado. Con diagramas de todo tipo, y ahí está la curva que muestra la potencia máxima que entrega el TDA con las distintas tensiones y consumos.

Saludos, y perdón por el sarcasmo.


----------



## Picchip

ok te perdono porque llevas razon agucasta89. Pero sigo teniendo la duda de si ya sale del cargador regulada o tiene todavia que eliminarse el v de rizado? no me queda claro eso


----------



## calachinso

Picchip dijo:


> ok te perdono porque llevas razon agucasta89. Pero sigo teniendo la duda de si ya sale del cargador regulada o tiene todavia que eliminarse el v de rizado? no me queda claro eso




Eso depende de la fuente que utilices.

Si usas, por ejemplo, una fuente de PC, la salida ya sale filtrada (con una tensión de rizado cercana a 0); si es una fuente más pesada (como un transformador, cargador de baterias, eliminador de pilas...) la salida también sale filtrada, pero a medida que le empiezas a exigir corriente, la tensión disminuirá (por lo que aumenta también el rizado).

Saludos


----------



## Picchip

osea un cargador de portatil de 12v 3a podria funcionar bien. Dicen que con este v y a se puden conseguir 20w en estero es decir 20+20. que me dices?


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. Hace rato que tengo armado el vumetro de esta seccion, pero sin el integrado porque aqui en mi ciudad no se consigue el LM3915 (y mucho menos el LM3916) asi que pregunto si el LM3914 Tambien serviria? Son compatible pin a pin? ó tengo que cambiarle algunos componentes de la placa?

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

el lm3914/15/16 son iguales cambian en la forma de operación y las aplicaciones, con esto último te quise decir que si usas un 3916 vas a tener un buen vúmetro pero si usas un 3914 la función vúmetro no va a ser cumplida  realmente pero va a servirte igual 
PD: hice un enrriedo jajaj
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kilermenjose dijo:


> asi que pregunto si el LM3914 Tambien serviria? Son compatible pin a pin? ó tengo que cambiarle algunos componentes de la placa?


Si, sino compatbles pin a pin y no hay que cambiar nada. El problema es que el LM3914 tiene escala lineal, así que no se va a ver bien y te va a costar un triunfo regularlo para que luzca "mas o menos" a un volumen razonable....pero solo a ese volumen....

En resumen: No usés el LM3914 para vúmetro.


----------



## kilermenjose

Mmmm.. Gracias @tatajara y @ezavalla
tratare de pedirlo desde otra ciudad ver que tal! Ah, otra cosa, el trimmer de 22k tampoco se consigue asi que le puse uno de 25k.. Espero qeu no afecte el resultado final!

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

> Si, sino compatbles pin a pin y no hay que cambiar nada. El problema es que el LM3914 tiene escala lineal, así que no se va a ver bien y te va a costar un triunfo regularlo para que luzca "mas o menos" a un volumen razonable....pero solo a ese volumen....
> 
> En resumen: No usés el LM3914 para vúmetro.



Esa es la explicación correcta la del compa ez jeje

Si no se dieron cuenta soy medio burrito jejeejj bromaaa

saludos


----------



## stephan

hola muchachos... miren en la limpieza de mi casa,  encontre un transformdor de los *qu*e se conectan las tulipas... es de 12v. x 5 amp. bus_qu_e en el datasheet, pero no encuerntro la corrienten algu_*i*_en m*e* dice si me sirven  es 5 amp... ? gracias !


----------



## tatajara

Hola stephan 
Ese transformador te alcanza hasta para alimentar todo el conjunto pre + ampli 
Lo único que si tiene toma central vas a tener que usar el centro y un extremo nada mas, ya que este ampli y su pre trabajan con + y gnd 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## stephan

tatajara dijo:


> Hola stephan
> Ese transformador te alcanza hasta para alimentar todo el conjunto pre + ampli
> Saludos tatajara



si  lo*C*o eso ya lo se (Y) pero con 5amp.. da la talla ? osea ahi dice 4 pero abra problema con 5 ? esa era mi pregunta ! gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Con tulipas te referís a las luces dicroicas? O sea, es una "mini" fuente switching de 12V 60Watt? si es así, la verdad te vas a quedar corto, porque los 60W que produce ese balasto son PICO, y para el amplificador vas a necesitar esa potencia pero continua. Acordate que además, los transformadores tienen un índice de eficiencia (un porcentaje) por ejemplo del 60 %. O sea, que para producir 6Watt de audio, necesitás consumir 10VA (o watt) de la fuente. 
Mi humile opinión, es que no sirve, a menos que sea una de esas antiguas que eran más pesadas y grandes. Porque las de ahora, que cuestan alrededor de 18 pesos, de pepe que prenden las dicroicas..

Además, para rectificarlas hay que usar diodos rápidos.. Saludos..


----------



## tatajara

Mira stephan el amplificador va a tomar lo que necesite ósea si dice consumo 4 A va a tomar los 4 y listo 
Saludos


----------



## stephan

gracias muchachos me conviene comprarme el trafo de 4 amp de vale  65 $  pero bueno gracias lo*C*os !!! (Y)


----------



## Agucasta

tatajara dijo:


> Mira stephan el amplificador va a tomar lo que necesite ósea si dice consumo 4 A va a tomar los 4 y listo
> Saludos



.. Va a tomar 4A *SI TIENE DE DONDE TOMARLOS*. Si la fuentecita que el propone NO LOS PUEDE ENTREGAR, entonces el amplificador va a responder de una MALA manera. Esas fuentes (no son transformadores comunes) raramente proporciona 60W (12V @ 5[A]). Me corrijo. Sí proporciona, pero por transcursos de tiempo muy escasos (segundos tal vez) luego, se empieza a exigir de más, y deja de funcionar. Esos 5 amperes, son ficticios para este caso, porque no le van a alcanzar para el amplificador que quiere hacer. Es más, te reto a que lo pruebes, y que postees el resultado, sea BUENO o MALO de cómo te anduvo el amplificador con esa pequeña fuente. Cuando se decepcionen, y compren un lindo trafo con diodos y capacitores, comparen.

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

aaaa entonces comprate uno
saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

siii, es lo mejor, que trabaje el ampli de manera standart con la fuente simple de diodos y capacitores


----------



## rodr0

si siguen un poco el thread, se han hecho este ampli con trafo de ese estilo... solo basta leer...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/176095/


----------



## angelo123

Hola yo arme el TDA7377, el pre y vumetro de aca hace un año mas o menos, y andan lo mas bien. Saludos. El video:


----------



## Agucasta

Muy bueno Angelo! Para adjuntar el video, hay que subirlo a YouTube o algún host similar.. Saludos!!


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. Como le van? Para la version Stero/Bridge que parlantes me recomiendan? Tengo pensado unos pequeños de 3" o 4" para la parte Stereo y para el Sub usar uno de 5" a 8". Pero lo que no me decido es la impedancia (para los pequeños usare de 4ohm) del Sub.Quedaria/Sonaria mejor si fuese de 4ohm o de 8ohm en el Sub?

Saludos y Feliz Navidad!


----------



## German Volpe

hola kiler. yo te recomiendo que para los parlantes stereo, ubiques algunos de buena sensibilidad (92 en adelante) y como vos decis 3 o 4". para el sub uno de 8", el mas chico en watts rms que consigas y tamb sensible ,y siempre de 4 ohms. porque con 8 ohm vas a sacar muy poca potencia y no te va a rendir bien.

saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Mmmm.. Gracias @voldemot. Menos mal que dijistes algo de la sensibilidad de los parlantes! Estaba a punto de comprarme estos http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7425_JBL-GTO327.html o estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-27850954-corntas-precision-power-ppi-s42-de-40-vatios-4-rms-par--_JM_  o http://www.crutchfield.com/S-cjH8vo1lpNK/s_2068KS350/Kicker-KS350.html
No tiene la sensibilidad que comentas, pero son aceptables.no? Cual de los tres son mejores para esto? Tambien habian otros pero no recuerdo sus nombres :s. De todas manera tendre que esperar hasta el lunes cuando vuelvan a abrir las tiendas y reviso los otros parlantes! Y lo del Sub si esta dificil (es que tampoco he buscado) porque no he visto muchos pequeños.. Y los pequeños que he visto son de 8ohm y son marca "pepito" o "BK" (FALSOS) 

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

yy yo creo que el que mas se acerca al nivel de este ampli son los de la segunda opcion de 40 rms.
porque no veo sentido de ponerle unos jbl a este ampli ya que no los vas a poder aprovechar.
por el tema del sub, vas a tener que bajar un poco de nivel de calidad tamb a alguno marca pepito jaja o fijarse bien los catalogos porque capaz que conseguis algun parlante sensible y de poca potencia que se adapte a esta necesidad.
aca en arg hay una marca buena "audifiel" que en sus catalogos tienen parlantes hasta de 12" y 20-40 rms con sensibilidades por encima de los 96db. asi que es cosa de buscar que capaz que conseguis algo bueno parecido a esto.
saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Ok. Porque dices que no es buena idea ponerle esos JBL? Tambien hay unos marca TARGA (Re-Chinos) de 4" que cuestan a una cuarta parte de esos JBL. Hasta pense en ponerle esos, de todas manera no voy a usarlo para competicion... Si tambien pense en comprar esos Sub marca "pepito" pero son todos de 8ohm los puedes revisar aqui (ese es el listado en ML de lo que tiene el vendedor, ahi estan como 4 Sub..) > http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ve/_CustId_92997989

Saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

yy mira... yo no te recomiendo los jbl por el simple hecho de no estar a la altura de este ampli. y porque comprarlos seria un gasto innecesario ya que no los moverias al 100%. por lo menos para poner los jbl tendrias que armar el circuito stereo y estarias cerca de los 15+ 15 .
porque con el stereo bridge le estarias mandando cerca de 7w a cada jbl y ni siquiera les haria cosquillas.
yo creo que los que mas se acercan son los targa, que son chinos pero se defienden bastante.
y por el sub te vuelvo a decir que sigas buscando porque con 8 ohms no vas a hacer rendirlo.
saludos

PD: yo en mi caso tengo conectado 2 parlantes 6x9 chinos y 1 driver selenium D250X y te puedo decir que suena mucho. armado con la version stereo de 2 canales


----------



## kilermenjose

Esta bien no te molestes  .. Solo te decia del Sub porque son los unicos que hay, Tal vez para el proximo año surtan nuevamente!


----------



## German Volpe

jajaj no me molesto killer. cualquier duda pregunta 
saludos


----------



## Agucasta

kilermenjose dijo:


> "*pepito*" o "BK"



Yo siempre digo ese nombre cuando me refiero a parlantes genéricos jaja
Saludos, y feliz navidad.


----------



## rash

Hola, he montado uno con lo que tenía en el taller.... gracias mnicolau...

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Lindo _Refurbished_ Rash!! Felicitaciones.


----------



## mnicolau

rash dijo:


> gracias mnicolau...
> 
> saludos



De nada compañero, espero te sea útil...

Saludos


----------



## rodr0

Hola gente, por empezar, me diseñe en PCB wizzard una pequeña modificación de esta maravillosa creación hno: 

1.- Debido al mal rendimiento del TDA1524 (no me gusto), me incline por usar el LM1036
2.- Use la configuración Bridge + stereo del TDA7377
3.- Le agregue un filtro pasa bajo para la salida bridge con un control de volumen para esa salida


Bueno, lo arme en una placa para que entre justo en un chasis que me encontré, para que queden justo las entradas RCA. Como un poco de esfuerzo, lo podría meter en un chasis de una fuente ATX común. La idea es alimentarlo con una fuente ATX, pero por ahora me voy a encargar de armar la placa y después el resto veré. 


Cualquier crítica, será bienvenida. Si alguien le quiere pegar una revisadita a la placa, y luego emitir su opinión, será también bienvenida.


Saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## zebax

hola a todos alguien sabe si el DBL 1045 me sirve como reemplazo del 1524 es que la hoja de datos no me la deja muy claro


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola rodr0, andaba dando vueltas por el foro y de casualidad pase por acá.
Esta bueno, pero si tu intención es ponerlo dentro de un gabinete de fuente AT/ATX creo que tendrás serios problemas para colocar el disipador ahí. De hecho el problema no sería tanto el gabinete sino que has colocado un par de borneras (para la salida de audio y la alimentación) que MUY posiblemente te estorben para colocar el disipador.
Otra cosa. El pote de volumen del filtro de bajos baja el volumen al girarlo hacia la derecha mmm: generalmente bajan hacia la izquierda y suben hacia la derecha) no sé si sea accidental o intencional pero creo que vale la pena mencionarlo.
Por último, creo que deberías emprolijar un poco las pistas y acortarlas para redicir al minimo las posibilidades de que se le filtren ruidos.
Por lo pronto es todo lo que vi a simple vista. En cuanto tenga más tiempo la revisare en detalle si quieres y te daré el informe completo de lo que vea… si es que llegara a existir algún error. Por lo demás está muy bueno.
Salu2 y
 MUY FELIZ AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodr0

Gracias Jhonny DC. Siempre tuve la duda de como conectar el pote de volumen. Gracias por los datos asi que los voy a tener en cuenta para cuando vuelva a mi casa la semana que viene. Respecto a acortar las pistas: Puede ser mejor cortar la pista a través de un puente? Porque si así fuese, tendría bastante para recortar pero tendría que imprescindir de varios puentes. Graicas por tomarte la molestia


----------



## Jhonny DC

Jajajaja no rodr0, no me refería a eso. “personalmente” pienso que los puentes son las evidencias de un mal diseño. Si observas con atención mis diseños veras que la utilización de puentes es mínima y solo cuando no queda otra opción.
A lo que me refería es a que tienes espacios en tu plaqueta donde no hay absolutamente nada y otros sectores donde esta todo amontonado. 
A lo mejor si redistribuyes los componentes podrías llegar a hacer algo más compacto y de esa forma, al estar los componentes más cerca, tendrías pistas más cortas.
Otra cosa, un fusible de 7A (no 7A/h como pusiste) me parece algo excesivo. Como que me parece que se va a quemar todo antes de que salte el fusible…
Salu2


----------



## Holas

Hola ... , primero en principal queria saber si el diseño del circuito como esta en la foto , es decir los dos tda juntos el 2.0 quería saber si para el método del planchado se debe imprimir de esta forma o en modo "espejo"... y con que amperaje minimo lo puedo hacer que funcione para escucharlo nomas . Muchas gracias .


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola Holas!...¬¬
Primero, lo que estas preguntando ya se contesto muuuuuchas veces. Te lo voy a contestar por esta vez pero te sugiero que empieces a leer un poco todo el hilo ya que se ah tratado cuestiones que seguramente te surgirán durante la construcción de este proyecto y no sé si alguien quiera volver a contestarlas.
El diseño de pistas de imprime tal cual sin invertirlo. Y el amperaje lo calculamos alrededor de los 5A dependiendo de la tensión de alimentación. Se puede hacer funcionar con 3A pero para el mejor rendimiento se aconseja un mínimo de 5A o más. Siempre hablando de todo el conjunto TDA7377 y TDA1524A
Salu2


----------



## Holas

Oks... muchas gracias ... bueno... si asi lo decean me tengo que leer las 137 hojas de las cuales lei 10:S


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Holas, con leer las primeras 3 hojas te aseguro que podés armar el amplificador. Las otras, solucionan problemas, (_issues_) a la hora del armado. No creo que nadie las haya leído de una, pero sí quienes fueron siguiendo el hilo durante toda su estadía.
PD: Muy buen apodo. (Foro generoso)


----------



## Holas

Hola perdonen por mi ignorancia , es que me dieron mezclado todo lo que compre (es decir compre para  dos amplificadores de audio) y queria saber unas cosas
1)Los capacitores ceramicos(lentejas les llamamos en mi ciudad) de 100nf , son las que dicen 104 en la lenteja?
2)Los que dicen 47 nf , son los que dicen 473 en la lenteja?
3)Los que dicen 15nf , que tendría que decir en capacitor?
Pregunto porque me parece que ademas me dieron mal las cosas...


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> 1)Los capacitores ceramicos(lentejas les llamamos en mi ciudad) de 100nf , son las que dicen 104 en la lenteja?
> 2)Los que dicen 47 nf , son los que dicen 473 en la lenteja?
> 3)Los que dicen 15nf , que tendría que decir en capacitor?



Hola Holas ja

1) Si
2) Si
3) Por deducción, debería decir "153". No es un valor muy habitual 15[nF], tal vez te dieron 10[nF] o 22[nF] en su lugar. Cualquiera te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Hola... 
Oks...encontre uno de poliester me parece que es uno verde que dice 2A153K. Asi dice , puede que sea ese? 
DEsde ya gracias


----------



## tatajara

Gracias mnicolau por la data jeje, por que no podía encontrar el de 15 jeje
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Así es, ese es el de 15[nF]. A armar esos amplis...

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

jaja hace un rato me puse a hacer la placa y una de las pistas me quedo media finita y con poca tinta y se la comió el acido, así que voy a tener que rehacerlo 
Bueno saludos a todos


----------



## Holas

Hola... estoy a punto de probar el circuito... jajaj , queria saber mnicolau , si al amplificador del tda 7560 , se le podria poner el preamplificador que vs desarrollastes en el tda 7377
Es este el pcb , si es asi posible , dime por donde y como lo tendria que conectar... Muchas gracias
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7560-9273/


----------



## efectozeroo

estoy armarndolo pero tengo dos preguntas:

*la primera:* lo puedo alimentar con un transgormador universal que me brinde 12v?

este mismo:







*y la segunda:* puedo remplazar el tda1524 por algun otro?..lo que pasa es no tenian en la casa de electronica :S..


----------



## g.corallo

hola vos sos el que estaba en taringa y yo te dije de este post ese transformador solo te sirve para alimentar solo el pre tda1524 si armas la version con el amplificador no te sirve ni tampoco para alimentar el pre por que ya esta hecho el impreso para que tome de voltaje de alimentacion del ampli

el impreso esta diseñado para el tda1524


----------



## Holas

Hola... alguno que me pueda ayudar con mis preguntas... gracias...se los agradeceria ya que mañana tengoq ue ir a la casa de electronica a ver si consigo las cosas...


----------



## rodr0

Holas dijo:


> Hola perdonen por mi ignorancia , es que me dieron mezclado todo lo que compre (es decir compre para  dos amplificadores de audio) y queria saber unas cosas
> 1)Los capacitores ceramicos(lentejas les llamamos en mi ciudad) de 100nf , son las que dicen 104 en la lenteja?
> 2)Los que dicen 47 nf , son los que dicen 473 en la lenteja?
> 3)Los que dicen 15nf , que tendría que decir en capacitor?
> Pregunto porque me parece que ademas me dieron mal las cosas...



toma viejo, te adjunto un programita que YO NO HICE que debería poner la fuente pero no recuerdo de donde lo baje, igual esta dando vueltas en internet. el otro programita que te adjunto pones los colores y tte da el valor de la resistencia. es hasta que te acostumbres, después te los acordás de memoria


----------



## Holas

Hola , mi pregunta es sobre el amplificador tda 7560 , como le puedo agregar el pre del 7377 y como lo tendria que conectar, y que filtros tendria que usar...


----------



## rodr0

Holas dijo:


> Hola... estoy a punto de probar el circuito... jajaj , queria saber mnicolau , si al amplificador del tda 7560 , se le podria poner el preamplificador que vs desarrollastes en el tda 7377
> Es este el pcb , si es asi posible , dime por donde y como lo tendria que conectar... Muchas gracias
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7560-9273/



www.datasheetcatalog.com 

pones el integrado. ejemplo: TDA7377, buscar. despues seleccionas el que mas te guste elijiendo fabricante, version, etc, te bajas el datasheet (u hoja de datos) y despues haces lo mismo con el del TDA7560 y sacas tus propias conclusiones de incompatibilidad de pines (15 del 7377 contra 25 del 7560), componentes, etc, etc, etc.


Muchas veces en esos datasheets hasta tenes un ejemplo de como deberia ir montada una placa (PCB).


Suerte en el intento


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Vi tu MP en Taringa, me reactivaron mi cuenta y ahora tengo mas rango y medallas jejeje...

En efecto que es lo que quieres hacer?  ¿Montar el LM1036 en ese amplificador? 

porque no mejor pruebas usando un LM3886 de National?


----------



## efectozeroo

si en ves de montar el tda1524 monto el lm3886 va a andar?


----------



## tatajara

nooo por que el circuito que hiso mariano es para ese integrado, si quieres hacer un pre con ese CI, vas a tener que buscar el circuito d ese integrado 

Saludos tatajara


----------



## Holas

Hola... les cuento... casi termine de hacer el ampli pero debido a que no consigo el tda 1524 , se me hace dificil terminarlo  , tampoco le puse el LM 7809 . 
Dudas...
Conecte el ampli , en la llave le puse un cable en la bornera , y lo encendi , el led me prendio y al tda 7377 , no le puse disipador , y no calentaba , puse el parlante en los pines 1 y 2y no movia (sin audio) , entonces comprobe que por ese momento estaba bien la cosa... pero luego cuando conecte desde el celu a la bornera que dice entrada derecha GND , conecte el audio y ni murmuraba , luego puse el parlante de distintas formas para el positivo y el negativo y no funcaba... , mañana compro si es que tienen las cosas para ver que pasa... 
Me podrían ayudar...?!


----------



## phavlo

si inyectaste audio desde la entrada del pre TDA1524 y no lo tenes jamas te va a funcionar, proba inyectandole desde la entrada del TDA7377.
Desde donde le inyectase vos la señal para probarlo ?

otra cosa, los pines 1 y 2 son de la salida izquierda.


----------



## Holas

el audio , lo puse desde la entrada de abajo del interruptor , abajo a la derecha , es decir la ultima bornera de la derecha de abajo hacia arriba y el parlante en la primer bornera de la izquiera (pines 1y2 del tda 7377)
Si esta mal como conecte el audio , dime desde donde lo tengo que colocar , porque nunca maneje estos tda y el datasheet esta en ingles...

Perdon , me exprese mal... estoy re dormid ... puse el audio , abajo del interruptor , y los parlantes , los puse en la primera de la izquierda , creo que son los primeros dos pines del tda 7377


----------



## phavlo

Si no tenes el TDA1524 teadjunto una foto de como conectarlo directamente al TDA7377. EL GND dejalo en la bornera es todo el mismo GND para toda la placa, y el positivo de la entrada ponelo antes del capacitor de 2.2uF no polarizado, y la salida son los pines 1 y 2. Osea que hay estarias usando en canal izquierdo. y el volumen controlalo desde el cel o el aparato que le enchufes, los potes no van a responder por que no tenes el pre.

Entiendo que estes dormido, estoy casi igual que vos.. jajaj


----------



## g.corallo

como dijo phalvo no vas a tener control de los potes hasta que no tengas el tda 1524


----------



## Holas

jaja yo en dos dias dormi 2 horas :S , Bueno me adjuntarias una foto que me muestre como conectarlo los dos parlantes , y las entradas de audio que se puedan y poder usar el preamplificador bien? 
Espero la foto... gracias por las molestias
Y te pregunto , podria adaptar este preamplificador al amplificador tda 7560?


----------



## Holas

Te hago una pregunta.... porque tengo que hacer ese ahujero en el audio , si me dice entrada de parlante derecho y entrada de parlante izquierdo para el audio , porque pasa esto?


----------



## g.corallo

explicate mejor no se entiende


----------



## phavlo

Por que las borneras que estan en la entrada van a 1524, que es el pre, pero si no lo tenes no te va a andar.
Si lo conectas antes del capacitor estas entrando directamente al 7377, que es el ampli.


----------



## Holas

ha... oks... ahora entiendo , muchas gracias , pero una pregunta suponiendo que tengo la plaqueta terminada y completa , como lo conecte estaria bien?


----------



## g.corallo

osea entradas de audio de la palqueta serian las fichas rca o jack de 3.5 6 o lo que sea salidas de audio bornera apra parlantes alimentacion trafo interruptor bue ese ya sabemos


----------



## Holas

Pero , esta bien conectado como lo puse yo , si es que estaria todo terminado y completo?
Se puede usar este preamplificador para el tda7560?


----------



## phavlo

si estaria bien solo con un error.



> puse el parlante en los pines 1 y 2


son de la salida izquierda.



> cuando conecte desde el celu a la bornera que dice *entrada derecha*


esa es la entrada derecha.

si conectas a la entrada derecha la señal, la salida sera la dere
cha y no la izquierda, y viceversa para el otro canal.

entrada derecha-salida derecha
entrada izquierda-salida izquierda.




Queres usar este mismo pcb para TDA7560? si es asi no te servira, ya que este integrado solo tiene 15 pines y el otro 25 pines.


----------



## Holas

ha... oks... perdon no me di cuenta... jaja , y por ultimo mis dos ultimas preguntas...
Cuando yo conecto el parlante en los pines 1 y 2 , cual seria la salida del parlante al negativo y cual al positivo , igualmente que en la otra salida (la derecha como iria)?
Por ultimo... como le puedo colocar al tda 7560 este preamplificador...?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7560-9273/
ese es el circuito que yo hice (todavia no comprobe si anda y lo imprimi sin modo espejo.






esa es la distribucion de los pines del tda 7560


----------



## phavlo

no tiene polaridad, pero siempre ponelos simetrico uno a otro por ej: usa el pin 1 y 15 como negativo y el pin 2 y 14 como negativos o al reves. por que si pondrias los pines 1 y 14 como + y los pines 2 y 15 como - los conos de los parlantes al moverse irian a lados opuestos...

osea cuando uno se mueva para adelante el otro cono se movera para atras...

y no, ese pre no te sirve para el TDA7560 ya que solo es de dos canales, y en el otro integrado tenes 4. En realidad sirve pero solo para dos canales y los otros dos te van a quedar libres y seria un desperdicio tener dos canales sin uso...

si vas a hacerlo por la tecnica de planchado no es nesesario el modo espejo, lo que es nesesario es que sea impreso con toner (impresora laser) y en papel satinado..


----------



## Holas

oks... y puedo poner el tda 7560 con ese preamplificador? arriba te detalle todo bien , el circuito lo puse asi como esta , pero me queda soldar el tda 7560 .Espero tu respuesta , dime si me combiene hacer ese preamplificador o otro para pasar por distintos ritmos...


----------



## phavlo

El amplificador es solamente el TDA1524. El TDA7377 es el amplificador. 

El TDA1524 solo posee de 2 canales, y el TDA7560 tiene 4.

como te dije solo podras usar 2 y los otros 2 te quedaran libres.

Tendrias que buscar un pre de 4 canales...


----------



## Holas

No tienes ninguno para recomendarme estereo? porque la mayoria al ser de tantas bandas es medio complicado , y hacer dos , no me gusta...


----------



## phavlo

Estaba mirando recien en el buscador del foro y no se encuenta mucho..

La otra alternativa que te queda es hacer 2. (lo que no te gusta hacer) jajajaja.


----------



## mnicolau

Podés utilizar *cada *salida del TDA1524 para darle señal a *2 entradas* del TDA7560, así cubrís los 4 canales que posee con un sólo TDA1524.

Tendrías que modificar un poco el PCB, para incorporar las otras 2 salidas, haciendo algo como lo que te muestro acá:



Saludos


----------



## Picchip

para obtener 20w por cada canal con el circuito de un solo tda7377 sin pre. Como lo puedo conseguir 20w por canal, ojo 20w los altavoces aguantan hasta 22w.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Picchip dijo:


> para obtener 20w por cada canal con el circuito de un solo tda7377 sin pre. Como lo puedo conseguir 20w por canal, ojo 20w los altavoces aguantan hasta 22w.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Revisaste la gráfica del 1º post? Ahí obtenés tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Hola picchip. Fijate en la primera pag del post que aparece un grafico que indica la potencia respecto a la tension y el THD.
Para obtener esa potencia es necesario el pre amplificador. Si no, una PC solucionaria el problema.
Lo ideal seria una tension entre 16-17v estables.
saludos

jaja Justo cuando respondi tamb lo hizo mariano.
saludos


----------



## Picchip

gracias a los dos. Si voy a utilizar un pc o mejor dicho una mesa de dj

Pero en la grafica se muestra en estereo o en mono es decir si pone 40w es 40w por cada uno de los dos canales o 40w en total que serian 20w por canal?

Gracias y saludos de nuevo


----------



## mnicolau

Esa potencia que muestra el gráfico es *por canal*.

Saludos


----------



## Picchip

vale indica los v pero los a?


----------



## mnicolau

Picchip dijo:


> vale indica los v pero los a?



A la corriente la calculás... si ya tenés la potencia y la tensión de alimentación (tener en cuenta una eficiencia del amplificador de un 65% aprox).

P = V x I

P/0.65 = V x I ---------> Contando la eficiencia del amplificador

Saludos


----------



## Holas

mnicolau , me podrias decir como puedo conectar tu preamplificador a un tda 7560 , de donde lo tengo que conectar... , teniendo hecho esta plaqueta?https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7560-9273/. Dime como tendría que conectar los dos preamplificadores (es decir porque tengo que hacer 2 por que tiene 4 salidas)

Teniendo esta distribucion de pines el 7560


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> Dime como tendría que conectar los dos preamplificadores (es decir porque tengo que hacer 2 por que tiene 4 salidas)



Hola, leíste el post #2762? Ahí te explico cómo darle señal a las 4 entradas de un TDA7560 con un sólo TDA1524. Haciendo esas modificaciones que te muestro en la imagen tenés 4 señales para conectar en las 4 entradas del 7560.

PD: Salida_L y Salida_R son los pines 8 y 11 del TDA1524.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Okey , entonces yo a los pines 4 y 5 del tda 7560(si es que esta bien como imprimi mi el circuito) , lo tendria que conectar con el pin 15 del tda 1524 , corrijanmen si es que estoy equibocado , ademas tendria que conectar las otras dos salidas del 7560


----------



## mnicolau

No, no... Mirá la imagen que te coloqué en el post #2762.

Las salidas del TDA1524 (pines 8 y 11) están representadas con el nombre Salida_L y Salida_R. Hacés esa modificación como muestra la imagen y tenés 4 nuevas salidas, representadas con el nombre Canal1...4. 

Esos "Canales" son los que conectás a las entradas del TDA7560 (Pines 11,12,14 y 15).

En el PCB actual del 1524 vas a ver una única serie "R-C" (tal cual muestra la imagen) por cada salida y vos necesitás 2 por cada una, así que agregás otra más.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Pero , entonces en el pcb , tendria que cambiar lo que seria el capacitor ceramico , por las dos resistencias , en los dos casos?


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> Pero , entonces en el pcb , tendria que cambiar lo que seria el capacitor ceramico , por las dos resistencias , en los dos casos?



Tenés que agregar un par de ramas Resistencia-Capacitor a las 2 ya existentes, para así tener 4 salidas con un único TDA1524.

Analizá un rato el esquema que te pasé de las modificaciones y el PCB actual y vas a darte cuenta lo que tenés que hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

El pcb , del que me estoy basando , esta bien hecho , verdad?Yo lo imprimi como esta  para el metodo de planchado...

mnicolau , tenes el pcb del preamplificador? para no hacerlo todo yo , copiarlo y editar las partes que se tienen que juntar...
y esta bien hecho el pcb , imprimiendolo como esta para el metodo de planchado?porque ya veo que me baso de algo que esta mal...


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Que tan dificil es mirar el primer post? ¬¬


----------



## Holas

Hola.. les paso a contar que arme todo tal cual... y no surge ni efecto alguno , osea ni se mueve  el parlante... , no calentó nada ... ni nada , solo prendió el led ... y varié las conexiones , las del parlante y tampoco ...., y también varié , la conexión de lo que es el audio ,

Me olvide de decirles , que como no conseguí todos los potes , me faltan los dos últimos , pero me parece que por eso no tiene que haber problemas

Les hago una pregunta... cuando se conecta la ficha "stereo" , se conecta de una forma específica , o cualquiera de los vivos va , a las dos chapas de los bordes?

A alguien le paso , lo que me esta pasando??


----------



## leanmdp

Hola, ante todo muy buen preyecto, felicitaciones, y les paso a comentar mi problema, sucede q*U*e lo alimento directo de la bateria del auto y cuando no esta en marcha anda perfecto, pero cuando lo pongo en marcha al auto deja de reproducir sonido y hace un ruido como a pulsos el parlante, esto ya me habia pasado con otro diseño q*U*e tambien tenian el 7377 y 1524, en la anterior ves se me q*U*emo el 1524 y ahora con este diseño se me calento un poco el 1524 cuando lo probe, pero lo apague enseguida al auto.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Holas

Hu... que garron , pero te hago una pregunta de donde pusistes el positivo y negativo de los parlantes y , tambien del audio (¿Lo probastes antes de enchufarlo al auto??)Por que a mi ni sonido me sale , ni calienta nada...


----------



## Picchip

bueno resulta que tengo unos altavoces de una minicadena. En la minicadena pone que llegan hasta 22w cada altavoz. Asi que solo quiero como maximo 22w por canal. Son de 6ohms. Entonces cuando voy a la grafica del primer post la veo y hago los calculos P/0.65=V*I. Entonces me sale 15v a 4a el trafo. Voy a utilizar un cargador de laptop como fuente. Son correcta mis mediciones de V e I?, no quiero estropear los altavoces porque me pase con la potencia. Es correcto todo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## tatajara

Mira el voltaje y la intensidad están bien (eso sería DC) y el amplificador no se si se podrá trabajar a 6 ohms 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Holas

Me pueden responder por mi problema , para arreglarlo por favor?

M.. me pueden ayudar... que a mi no me anda , no calienta ni nada...


----------



## Picchip

Funciona este ampli para altavoces a 6ohms? El ampli es el del tda 7377 solo, un pc sera el pre. Funciona a 6ohms, alguien lo tiene funcionando o ha probado a 6ohms? Me recomendaron este y solo me dijeron que daria menos potencia que a 4omhs. Funcionara con mis altavoces de 6ohms?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Si picchip!! Quedate tranquilo que no se va a quemar nada y no va a pasar nada.
Cualquier parlante de 2w se puede hacer funcionar tranquilamente con una pote de 300w. Siempre y cuando regules las ganancias.
Saludos y despreocupate


----------



## Picchip

No entiendo solo quiero saber si este ampli funciona con altavoces de 6ohms

Gracias y saludos


----------



## German Volpe

Podrias subir una foto con buena definicion de la plaqueta en ambas caras?
Aaa y mediste continuidad entre las patas del integrado y las pistas? porque suele pasar que hay algo mal soldado.
saludos


----------



## Holas

medi continuidad a ver si se tocaban ynada...y quiero subir fotos , pero no me deja el foro , porque lo subo a megaupload para la .html , y no me deja , no se como subirlas ya... se puede que no ande por falta de amperios? porque tengo dos trafo uno de 3 y otro de 2 amperios rectificandolos ambos para que me de 5 amperios


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> Me olvide de decirles , que como no consegui todos los potes , me faltan los dos ultimos , pero me parece que por eso no tiene que haber problemas



 
No podés armar un circuto (el cual no comprendés su funcionamiento) sin todos los componentes, no obtener resultados y no luego no sospechar de esos componentes faltantes...

Primero: Armá el circuito como corresponde.
Segundo: Hacé nuevamente las pruebas.
Tercero: Si el problema persiste, seguí las indicaciones que le damos a todos los que tienen problemas, descripción completa de la prueba, fotos de la placa, etc etc.

Picchip, usá tranquilo que no vas a tener problemas con 6 [Ohm] de carga.

Leanmdp, qué vehículo es? Te está entrando ruido, puede ser del alternador, del distribuidor, etc. Por empezar es fundamental que tengas cables antiparasitarios en las bujías, sino es casi imposible eliminar el ruido. Después revisá el capacitor que posee el distribuidor y si es un vehículo algo viejo deberás cambiarlo. Otra es probar un filtro en la alimentación del ampli, pero debés arrancar por solucionar lo otro. 
Acordate de tomar +12[V] directo desde la batería (fusible mediante, muy importante!) y la masa la tomas de algún bulón del chasis, a no más de 1[m] del amplificador (asegurate que haga buena masa).

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Entiendo mas o menos su funcionamiento , de hecho he trabajado escolarmente con el 2040 (que es mono) y me ha andado de una , quise subir fotos , pero las subo a megaupload y el foro no me las acepta , hacique no se como subirlas... me fije componente por componente y estan todos bien , osea , todo tal cual los pusistes vs mnicolau , en tu primera hoja de este post , por eso , pregunto si puede no funcionar por falta de amperes , lo unico que no encuentro en el PDF , que encuentro en las fotos , son unas resistencias , pero no creo que sea  eso porque hay gente que le andubo... no se que puede llegar a ser , porque ni un ruido me da... o ya no se si comprobar si el parlante anda....(como se puede comprobar eso?) Y si ... quiero subir fotos ... pero no se como hacerlo...

Ademas , lo que me falta son los dos ultims potes que no los puedo conseguir , pero eso no es algo que me pueda perjudicir a que no me ande el circuit(por lo que entiendo...)


----------



## mnicolau

El TDA1524 no va a funcionar si no tiene todos sus potenciómetros colocados. Si no los conseguís, conectá 2 resistencias iguales (de 22K) entre cada extremo y el pin central (donde iría cada pote). Por falta de corriente disponible va a funcionar igual, el problema lo vas a notar cuando lo quieras exigir un poco.

A las imágenes no hace falta subirlas a ningún servidor, tenés que adjuntarlas en el mensaje y listo.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Okey... gracias por el tema de los pote... me estaba matando para descubrirlo pero no entendia la razon por la cual no funcionaba... el tema que no entiendo...es porque sin potes , no me funciona...y el lm , se calienta un poco ahora , cuando lo dejo 10 o 20 minutos se entiviece , que le hago , lo tengo que disipar , o no levanta mas temperatura que eso?le puedo poner de cada bornera 2 parlantes , en vez de uno a la salida?Y por ultimo , queria saber si el tema del 7560 , se le puede hacer ese sistema que vs me decis por otra plaqueta para poner solo un 1524 , porque no lo termino de entender... pero bueno que se le va a hacer de ultima no lo pongo el 1524(soy medio duro para entenderlo)

Holas... le puse preset en su lugar... y nada los preset son de 100k , que se supone que es lo mismo que un pote de 100k pero nada... ni mueve , ni mosquea absolutamente nada... puede que sea del parlante o de la coneccion de la ficha de audio..? porque si no , ya no se que hacer...


----------



## phavlo

> ya no se si comprobar si el parlante anda....(como se puede comprobar eso?)



Comprobaste la resistencia de la bobina del parlante? ,simplemente medila con un tester.


----------



## Holas

no entiendo , como se mide eso? como una resistencia desde el positivo al negativo , y me tiene que marcar algo?


----------



## Cacho

leanmdp dijo:


> ...lo alimento directo de la bateria del auto y cuando no esta en marcha anda perfecto, pero cuando lo pongo en marcha al auto deja de reproducir sonido y hace un ruido como a pulsos el parlante, esto ya me habia pasado con otro diseño q*U*e tambien tenian el 7377 y 1524...


¿Cuánto querés apostar a que anda mal el regulador de tensión de tu alternador?
Eso explicaría todo...

Lo pasás de tensión, el 7377 se protege y el 1524 no tiene esa función. Conclusión: el 7377 sobrevive y el 1524 se muere cocinado 

Desconectá el ampli y medí la batería de tu auto. Va a andar alrededor de los 12-13V. Encendé el motor y medí la tensión en los bornes ¿hay 14-15V?.
Las baterías de ese auto, ¿suelen durarte poco tiempo?.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

> no entiendo , como se mide eso? como una resistencia desde el positivo al negativo , y me tiene que marcar algo?



Te tiene que marcar la resistencia que tiene la bobina, si es de 4 ohm tiene que marcar 4 ohm.. si es de 8 te tiene que marcar 8 o lo que sea. 
si no te marca nada es por que la bobina esta cortada. 

Cacho: yo lo instale en la trafic de mi viejo y tambien mete un zumbido al encender el motor. Puse la version del TDA7377 2.0 sin pre...
Eso se podria filtrar con una bobina en serie y un capacitor electrolitico y un  ceramico en paralelo?


----------



## Holas

Holas , les quiero decir que puse el estereo y el parlante  andubo , les puse 490 amperes al circuito y el circuito ni hizo murmullo... no se que le pasa...


----------



## leanmdp

> Leanmdp, qué vehículo es? Te está entrando ruido, puede ser del alternador, del distribuidor, etc. Por empezar es fundamental que tengas cables antiparasitarios en las bujías, sino es casi imposible eliminar el ruido. Después revisá el capacitor que posee el distribuidor y si es un vehículo algo viejo deberás cambiarlo. Otra es probar un filtro en la alimentación del ampli, pero debés arrancar por solucionar lo otro.
> Acordate de tomar +12[V] directo desde la batería (fusible mediante, muy importante!) y la masa la tomas de algún bulón del chasis, a no más de 1[m] del amplificador (asegurate que haga buena masa).
> 
> Saludos



Hola, gracias por responder, el auto es un dodge 1500 y ahora saque la alimentacion de un cable que iva a un radio que tenia antes,(nose si le llegan 12v 4 amperes qe necesita), si saco la alimentacion de ahi el stereo anda cuando esta en marcha, reproduce musica, pero sigue haciendo un pequeño ruido, cuando mas lo aceleras lo hace con mas frecuencia al pulso, pero supongo qe es de la chispa en las bujias, cables antiparasitarios no tiene, el condensador que va en el distribuidor esta dentro de todo nuevo, lo qe le puse es un filtro que va en el negativo de la bobina, que se lo habia sacado antes, me dijeron era para la radio, este esta bastante viejo, capas que no esta coumpliendo su funcion, lo tengo qe cambiar, ah y en el + del cable que venia a la radio vieja tenia esto qe parece un filtro, se lo saque por qe no hacia buen contacto



Y esto lo puse antes de la alimentacion, venia atras de un stereo que me robaron, supongo que es para poner los fusibles.



Desde ya muchas gracias.

EDIT:



Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cuánto querés apostar a que anda mal el regulador de tensión de tu alternador?
> Eso explicaría todo...
> 
> Lo pasás de tensión, el 7377 se protege y el 1524 no tiene esa función. Conclusión: el 7377 sobrevive y el 1524 se muere cocinado
> 
> Desconectá el ampli y medí la batería de tu auto. Va a andar alrededor de los 12-13V. Encendé el motor y medí la tensión en los bornes ¿hay 14-15V?.
> Las baterías de ese auto, ¿suelen durarte poco tiempo?.
> 
> Saludos



puede ser que pase esto, por el momento tester no tengo, cuando pueda mido, pero las baterias me duran bastante, siempre comprando de buena calidad, iwalmente hace poco compramos una nueva y en el lugar te la prueban y el aternador tambien, el alternador es chico y casi nunca sobrepasa, en el tablero tengo un medidor de voltage y siempre esta en el medio, cuando lo aceleras con todo apagado ahi pasa un poco, asi que no descarto que sea el regulador


----------



## Holas

Hola... lo que me refiero , que sin conectarlo al auto , es decir manteniendo un pico de 5 aperes , no murmulla ni nada , tampoco se recalienta nada... cuando lo pongo en el auto le saco la señal al estereo , lo que pasa es que tampoco calienta nada , pero tampoco anda nada , pero cuando yo pongo el estereo y del estereo saco el parlante anda...! es algo increible , no se que le pasa a este ampli.Yo conecto el parlante como venga desde la primera bornera derecha o la izquierda , conecto en la segunda de la izquierda los volts , en la tercera de la izquierda le pongo la señal , esta vez , si respetando su polaridad , en la ultima de la derecha , tambien pongo la señal , tambien respetando la polaridad , en la de arriba pongo el interruptor y en la de arriba aveces pongo el parlante.
Pregunta...
1)¿Alguno me puede decir que es lo que hago mal , si es que algo hago mal?
2)Puede ser que se me halla quemado el 7377 cuando lo solde?Aunque tarde alrededor de segundos en soldarlo?
No entiendo que pasa...!(lo queria poner en mayuscula)


----------



## mnicolau

Subí fotos de la placa Holas.. sino no vamos a poder ayudarte mucho más. Las conexiones están correctas. 
La prueba que tenés que hacer es conectar el + de la señal de entrada al pin de salida del TDA1524 (hacerlo un canal a la vez), para saltearlo (quitá el TDA1524 del zócalo). De esa manera probás por parte, primero el amplificador y luego el 1524.

leanmdp, efectivamente, sin los cables antiparasitarios vas a tener ese ruido que sigue el ritmo de las RPM, justamente producto de los pulsos de las bujías. Hasta no colocar los cables correctos no vas a poder solucionarlo... no son caros.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

mnicolau , me puedes pasar tu msn , si tenes para pasarte fotos y despues borrarme , porque por aca intento pero no puedo

Hola , mirando bien detalladamente , comprobe que en el circuito tengo el capacitor electrolitico al revez , el que esta atras del lm , entre la pata dos y masa del tda 1524 ,esperemos que sea esoi

Lo modifique , y no noto ningun  cambio.... no se que pasa ya... esta todo igual , sigo tratando de subir fotos...






Que m... loco , lo adjunto y me tira error lo subo por partes , no lo pone aca , pongo el enlace y me lo coloca hay ... nunca en mi vida tube tantos problemas en los foros...


----------



## German Volpe

Subi a imageshack.us y copia el link que te aparece en un costado y cuando adjuntes la imagen pega el link en el recuadro que aparece.
saludos


----------



## Holas

Hay estoy subiendo , puede que sea problema de los potes , que no sean como tienen que ser?

M... no me da link , solo me pone todas las imagenes que puse



copio una por una fue..









Perdonen la calidad de las fotos ... saca mejor mi net que la digitall... pero bueno , si quieren mas fotos , intento de subir mas , ya que este ampli me tiene ... 
De mi net poray las puedo subir , no creo pero poray...


----------



## phavlo

Los dos cables que estan en la bornera del interruptor a donde estan conectados?
Estan puenteados?


----------



## Holas

No... osea , estan conectados así , las dos puntas como las vez , se ve asi , porque estan medio largo el cable , la entrada de corriente , que la ven que tienen dos cables , es porque de la misma bornera enchufe tambien positivo y negativo de el estereo , me parece que con esas aclaraciones se entiende mas o menos bien el circuito... espero

los dos trafos estan en paralelos , rectificador con un capacitor electrolitico de 2200ufx63v , el enriedo que se ve en los dos trafos , es que saque de cada positivo de los mas 12 de los trafos un diodo cada uno que los junte en un rectificador de media onda...


----------



## phavlo

El cable rojo que esta empalmado al negro y el blanco empalmado al celeste de la bornera del medio a la izquierda de que son? A donde estan conectados?


----------



## Holas

Esas , son las que me refiero que son los 12 volts , tambien para el estereo , me entendes , yo de ahi entro con 12 volts para el circuito , y salgo con 12 volts para alimentar al estereo , que del estereo saco la señal para amplificarlo...


----------



## phavlo

No se ve muy bien pero si no me equivoco tenes el capacitor de 100uF que esta entre la pata 1 y 2 del TDA1524 al reves. o es algun reflejo de luz que no se ve?
Se nota mas en la 3ra y 4ta foto que subiste..


----------



## Holas

si decis que es el que esta atras del lm , uno de 100ufx35v , esta mirando para los potes la parte negativa..., como esta en la primera hoja de este post , me parece


----------



## phavlo

Si ese mismo. fijate en el PDF que el negativo va a la pata 1 del TDA1524, y la pata positiva va a la pata 2 del integrado. Osea: esta al reves!!


----------



## Holas

no , yo antereormente lo di vuelta , porque me parece que entonces en el pdf , esta al revez de lo que esta en la primera hoja de este post , si eso que esta al revez , tambien tiene que haber otra cosa mas erronea , porque yo lo cambie , fijate que anteriormente comento que lo tenia al revez , en esta misma hoja creo que fue...


----------



## phavlo

Recien acabo de ver que en la pagina dos aclara:



> El capacitor de 100[uF] es en realidad de 100[nF] cerámico



mnicolau te referis a ese mismo capacitor?


----------



## Holas

Que quieres decir , que tengo mal el valordel capacitor? osea ,ese seria un capacitor ceramico 104? No entiendo, osea en la foto es ese mismo capacitor , el tuyo que capacitor tiene ?


----------



## phavlo

Por lo que dice en el 2do mensaje de la primera pagina de este post parece que si.

yo arme solo el TDA7377 sin pre, asi que no se que problema podrias tener, tendrias que esperar que alguien mas capacitado en el tema te pueda ayudar mas para resolver tu problema.


----------



## Holas

pero , como hicistes para controlar el bolumen , si lo tenes sin pre ,  es decir , siempre te va a andar al maximo de boltaje que pueda el integrado si no tenes pre


----------



## Agucasta

Holas dijo:


> Pero , cómo hiciste para controlar el volumen, si lo tenés sin pre,  es decir, siempre te va a andar al máximo de voltaje que pueda el integrado si no tenes pre(?)




hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## phavlo

> Pero , cómo hiciste para controlar el volumen, si lo tenés sin pre, es decir, siempre te va a andar al máximo de voltaje que pueda el integrado si no tenes pre(?)
> 
> hhhhhhhhhhh



tampoco entendi, bue, el volumen lo controlo desde el estereo, ya seria hay donde esta el pre. 
y si no enchufando algun mp3,celular o lo que sea lo controlas desde el mismo aparato!


----------



## Holas

no, eso ya lo se... pero v*O*s , podes controlar la cantidad de señal que podes andar desde un aparato pero , lo que referia , es que v*O*s , no controlas por el ampli , con la frecuencia que queres que salga desde el mismo ampli


----------



## phavlo

No se, yo solo monte el TDA7377 en la version 2.0 y se que anda. jaja
El unico problema que tiene es ese silvido que entra cuando esta el veiculo en marcha..


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> no, eso ya lo se... pero vs , podes controlar la cantidad de señal que podes andar desde un aparato pero , lo que referia , es que vs , no controlas por el ampli , con la frecuencia que queres que salga desde el mismo ampli



Controlá la ortografía Holas, te van a moderar los mensajes sino. Es un foro técnico y hay que escribir correctamente.

phavlo, si el silbido es contínuo, el problema viene por el distribuidor. Revisá el capacitor y cambialo si es necesario. También un filtro en la alimentación ayuda y acordate de tomar la masa cerca del ampli.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

phavlo dijo:


> ...silvido...veiculo..


Sil*B*ar y ve*H*ículo.

Media pila, que si algo silva, debe ser de un señor de ese apellido o de una tal Silvia y si veiculo... Estás hablando en cordobé' básico mientras mirás lindas muchachas

Una pasadita por un corrector ortográfico tendría muy buenos resultados 

Saludos


----------



## Holas

mnicolau , estoy estudiando en una escuela tecnica , de los cuales se incriben al rededor de 400 alumnos por año en la cual quedan 3 o 4 divisiones en el ultimo año con 5 a 10 chicos por año me quedan 2 o3 años , ya estoy en esa escuela por 4 años , no se si soy bueno o malo en lo que hago solo se que la escuela es complicada y yo muy dudoso , me puedes ayudar con este mnicolau?

y si escribo asi , perdonenmen , es que estoy con una maquina , que tiene teclas muy chicas y no puedo escribir correctamente , y si mi bocabulario es desafortunado , es que no se como describir un objeto o algo


----------



## tatajara

Hola mariano y demás
arme el conbersor que esta el principio, para alimentar el pre y un vúmetro, pero en vez de alimentarlo con 12 v lo alimento con 8 v, que después me debe de dar unos 11 o 12 v, pero me sigue sacando 8 v a la salida y no sé que puede ser, ya revise todo mil veces y nada, lo único de diferente es que yo use diodos de 3 A y capacitores de 3300 mf que me dijo mariano que no avía problemas y lo que me queda por ultimo es que en una de las pistas, las que agarran a los dos capacitores por medio la corte por que no le puse fibron y se la comió el acido entonces le hice un puente con un cable 

Saludos y espero su colaboración


----------



## Holas

A ver si entiendo y puede ayudarte... desde lo poco que se , vs queres hacer un rectificador de media onda? es decir vs entras con corriente alterna desde un transformador , y pones 4 diodos , ademas le pones capacitores electrolitico para que te de corriente continua? Eso es lo que vs decis? Perdonenmen si me equiboco , es lo que entendi


----------



## tatajara

Si es todo lo que dijiste, pero en vez de entrar con 12 v lo alimento con 8 v y a la salida en vez de darme entre 11 y 12 v me sigue dando 8 v 
Saludos


----------



## Holas

Bueno segun lo que me han enseñado en la escuela para sacar un digamos "pico de tension" hecha por el rectificador tenes que multiplicar la entrada en volts por la raiz de 2  que seria 1,4 (es a lo que se redondea ) en tu caso daría  unos 11, 31 volts a lo que se llama al bacio(es cuando no se conecta a nada , se mide en la terminacion de la rectificacion) , si puedes sube un par de imagenes , serviria de mucho y ademas lo que tenes que hacer que seria lo ideal es sacar el calculo de el capacitor que tenes que tener que creo que era si no me equiboco 1 sobre 2pi por f por L  en el cual F es la frecuencia y eso lo tenes que dividir en dos para tener un buen filtrado , hicistes todo eso?(No me acuerdo la formula exacta pero era algo de eso)


----------



## tatajara

si holas, ya hice todo eso 
me falta probarlo con una carga 
saludos tatajara


----------



## Holas

Hola mnicolau , quisiera que me ayudes a ver que le  pasa a mi a mpli , lo hice como en las fotos , lo corrobore todo , y lo unico que no tengo puesto ,que tampoco aparece en el pdf, pero si en las fotos , es que hay una resistencia puesta en el primer pote , el que controla el bolumen , pero no creo que por eso no me ande , ya que no lo veo hubicado en el .pdf , espero tu respuesta a ver que pasa...quiero hacerlo andar , anda con 4 ohm? en el parlante?


----------



## mnicolau

Holas, comenzá por quitar esos presets que colocaste. Colocá 1 resistencia de 22K entre cada pin extremo y el central, en donde iría cada pote. Una vez tengas eso, seguimos viendo.

Te comenté anteriormente que saltes la etapa del 1524, colocando la entrada de señal en los pines de salida del 1524, serían los pines 8 y 11 y del zócalo (previamente retirá el 1524). De esa forma vas a determinar en qué etapa está el problema.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Oks.. gracias peron las molestias mnicolau , pero al ver los dos tan identicos y no saber , me enloquece

y de cualquiera de los dos extremos hacia el medio? va la resistencia?


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> y de cualquiera de los dos extremos hacia el medio? va la resistencia?



"Colocá 1 resistencia de 22K entre *cada *pin extremo y el central, en donde iría *cada *pote."

Pote de agudos:

PinExtremo --- Resistencia --- PinCentral --- Resistencia --- PinExtremo

Pote de balance:

PinExtremo --- Resistencia --- PinCentral --- Resistencia --- PinExtremo


----------



## Holas

Jaja , no entendi nada , pero bueno a probar... los parlantes cuando se ponen en la plaqueta , no tienen polaridad , verdad?

puse las resistencias en los dos ultimos ahujeros de los potes , y nada ... ni un ruidito se escuecha , lo regule con el primer pote pero nada... ahora saco el TDA , a ver que onda...


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> puse las resistencias en los dos ultimos ahujeros de los potes , y nada ... ni un ruidito se escuecha , lo regule con el primer pote pero nada... ahora saco el TDA , a ver que onda...



hno:hno:
Qué parte de "entre *CADA* pin extremo y el pin central" no entendiste?

Pusiste una entre el pin extremo derecho y el central, te falta otra R igual entre el pin extremo izquierdo y el central.


----------



## Holas

Saque el TDA 1524 , y puse la señal de la radio(esteren ) el negativo lo puse en la pata 3 y el positivo en la 4 , y nada ni murmullo , lo mismo hice del otro lado y tampoco...

hu... no tengo tantas...

Bueno , te comento , puse dos resistencias por cada pote , osea de los bordes al medio puse 2 , osea y de cada borde en los dos potes..y nada... ni ruido, ni zumbido... nada...

Probe de entrar con la señal del estereo , poniendolo sobre la salida de la pata1 y 2 y anda... no se que es lo quue pasa ...

me podrias decir cual es la salida del tda 1524, a ver si ese es el problema...

las salidas son la 11 y la 8??


----------



## zebax

buen dia a todos, alguien sabe si el TDA 1524 tiene algun reemplazo?, es que tengo muchas ganas de armarlo pero en mi localidad no lo he podido conseguir.


----------



## thenot

Ojala encuentre este integrado para el amplificador (lo veo muy dificil en las tiendecitas de mi ciudad) por que ya llevo 2 intentos de amplificador y e tenido puros dolores de cabeza!! parti con un tda2003 en puente y amplificaba, pero con un ruido que no se lo pude sacar con nada. luego ya que habia comprado 4 y solo habia ocupado 2, quise hacer la version simple y fue la misma cosa, un ruido que no salio con nada (supongo CI truchos).. Luego me tire con un tda2030, hice la version de construyasuvideorockola ya que no tengo fuente partida y no me amplifico NADA! solo un zumbido como que oscilaba. Pensando que habia equivocado en algo hice el que posteas Mariano en el foro (pero usando la misma configuracion para la alimentacion) y fue exactamente lo mismo! nada de amplificación y un zumbido que era como una oscilación, no se si era problema que la fuente estuviera mal filtrada pero no amplifico absolutamente NADA! y pienso que deberia por lo menos haber amplificado algo, aunque la alimentacion estuviese mal filtrada (cap de 2200 uf) aunque hubiese sido con ruido pero el maldito amplificador no amplificaba nada (supongo que tambien son truchos o creen problema en la alimentación??)..
Y bueno dado que tengo solo transformadores simples este integrado me viene de mil maravillas, ademas que lei muy bien de el en este thread.
Mañana andare por la tienda y si lo hago y funciona posteare imagenes y mis respectivos agradecimientos a Mariano =)

Saludos!


----------



## Holas

Mira , yo ya lo hice osea , en la version de la foto , usando como señal un estereo de auto , y como alimentacion dos trafos de mas menos 12 ambos y uno con 3 amperes y otro con2 amperes , lo puse en paralelo , pero no andubo tampoco poniendole 490 amperes ahora estoy llendo a que me impriman en modo separado los dos , es decir solo el tda 7377 y solo el tda 1524 , para ver si andan , y si andan por separado los interconecto por bornera


----------



## Agucasta

490 amperes? 
De dónde sacás tanta corriente?
Pasame unos amperes a mí!
fftopic:


----------



## Holas

Jaja , de la batería del auto... jeje, porque offtopic?

Voy a preguntar cuando tenga que cambiar la bateria del auto , a ver , si tienen alguna de esas que tienen para reciclar , para probar los circuitos desde ahi , tambien estaria bueno , al circuito dc dc de mnicolau , ponerle una bateria para tener muchos amperes en el circuito... corrijanmen si me equiboco en algo de lo que puse , me seria de mucha ayuda...


----------



## Agucasta

Ah, ahora recuerdo. Vos seguramente estás hablando del amperaje máximo, porque acá en Cba, las baterías de auto por lo general son de 50 a 70 [A] (no pico, si no continuos, que es lo que cuenta)

Saludos. (Offtopic MI post, no el tuyo)


----------



## Holas

Ha... si , ya se que no se debe de contar con el valor pico (en algunas cosas si) pero en esto ya que sobra  no... pero aca la bateria de mi auto dice uno 490 amperes...


----------



## Agucasta

Seguro que dice 490 [A]. Pero estamos en lo mismo que los _watts PMPO_ jajaja.. Pero sí, con una batería de auto sobra para cualquier amplificador de 12V. Es más, es la mejor opción de alimentación, porque es corriente continua pura, no es alterna rectificada. 
Saludos!


----------



## Holas

exactamente , por eso me referia de comprar una media gastada , se le hace el circuito de dc -dc de mnicolau , y te queda perfecta el tema que se va a gastar en algun momento...


----------



## mnicolau

Holas te recomiendo que primero consigas algo más experiencia en circuitos y para empezar tenés que sacar andando este ampli que es relativamente muy sencillo. 
Una smps ya es algo más complejo y pueden haber muchas fallas si no se sabe más o menos lo que se está haciendo.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Pero como te escribi antes , no entiendo la base del error del amplificador que pusistes en las fotos , esta todo IGUAL!!! , puse la entrada de audio donde devia en base del tda 7377 y corria , la ditorcion no andaba en el tda 1524 , pero si haci el murmullo de la radio cuando no tiene señal , y usted mnicolau , sabe mucho pero esta prestando atencion a proyecto mas grosos , (que es como debe hacer , no es que este en su contra)pero yo ya no entiendo donde puede estar el milmiscimo error ...

Te hago una pregunta mnicolau , sabes porque dejaron de salir las cekit , tienes todos los tomos?


----------



## osk_rin

holas. 
durante unos dias he visto que te esta dando problemas el circuito, mejor olvidate de la placa que tiene el pre, y armate la doblebridge no tiene lios ni confusiones, y te dejas de estar peleando con el circuito que tienes actualmete.

saludos.


----------



## Holas

Gracias por tus opiniones , me sirven de gran ayuda
Es lo que estoy haciendo , estoy sacando de lado el preamplificador , lo estoy haciendo las dos cosas a parte , y si anda todo bien , despues lo uno mediante las borneras para ahorrarme el tiempo que he perdido hasta ahora tratando de solucionar el inconveniente .Te vuelvo a repetir gracias por tus opiniones!


----------



## mnicolau

Bien, por lo general suele dar problemas la etapa del 1524, casi siempre problemas de soldaduras, armado, etc. Así que a prestar bien atención en el armado de las 2 placas y tratá de conseguir todos los componentes adecuados. 
Probá primero el circuito del ampli y si funciona le agregás la etapa del 1524.

Ni idea lo de cekit, nunca los adquirí, aunque creo tener algunos tomos guardados que me han regalado.

PD: las fotos del 1º post corresponden a la versión 1.0, por lo tanto no se extrañen si hay componentes en la foto que no están en el pcb (lo comenté varias veces, pero nunca está de más repetirlo).

Saludos


----------



## Dano

Holas dijo:


> exactamente , por eso me referia de comprar una media gastada , se le hace el circuito de dc -dc de mnicolau , y te queda perfecta el tema que se va a gastar en algun momento...



No intentes volar sin antes saber gatear. El diseño que propones tiene cierto problemita...

Si tienes dificultades con un TDA mejor ni pienses en una SMPS.


----------



## Holas

Oks... si te referis al tema de las soldaduras , testie pin , por pin que toque desde el tda , hasta el circuito , tocaban tocaban todas bien , no habia corto(ademas  , si lo hubiese , el tda se hubiese calentado consa que no paso , tampoco paso eso con el otro tda , los componentes no estaban flojos , ni nada , por eso te digo , ese mismo dia tube tanta mala suerte que me subi a una montaña rusa y a mi no me trabo el seguro casi salgo bolando en una curva..


----------



## maton00

revisa el tda (tiene fama y antiguedad) puede ser chafa o pirata
claro que hoy en dia hasta se piratea lo pirateado
saludos


----------



## Holas

Dano , con todo respeto hacia v*O*s , pero me fije todo , salvo los los capacitores si no tenian soldadura fria , pero no habia cortos me fije los datasheet ,para saber las entradas y salidas... puse el audio la señal , en las entradas y salidas y andaba... , pero el tema es que cuando hacia que trabajen juntos no andaban , en la escuela trabaje con TDA , nunca me andubo mal , siempre me andaban de una , pero este tda 1524 , sera el recuerdo de toda mi vida...







			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La "o" es gratis. Usala, que no es la primera vez que la agrego en tus "vs".


----------



## German Volpe

Holas, si estas seguro que hiciste las cosas bien, te recomendaria que desarmes el ampli, y armes la pcb que publico mariano la double bridge. Asi vamos descartando si es el integrado (cosa que dudo).
Despues arma el pre individualmente en otra pcb.
Basandome en lo que decis, creo que es el 1524. Yo arme 2 pre de estos.
1 andubo perfecto
el segundo tenia un problema con los graves que no funcionaban. Volvi a armar la pcb con componentes nuevos, usando el mismo integrado y no. Pero como era de esperarse de los IC truchos. Es mas, creo que estos 1524 ya no vienen mas de philips, y los que quedaron son copias (corrijanme)
saludos


----------



## Holas

Hola... perdon por una contestacion tardia... pero estaba entrenando artes marciales ya que soy profesorpero te queria contestar , el bridge , es el que tiene solo el tda 7377? y segundo , lo que te queria decir , es que hice primero tal cual , como estaba en el pdf , y si se fijan en hojas anteriores a estas... cuando mira las fotos de mnicolau , me di cuenta de que el capacitor electrolitico , al parecer estaba al revez de como lo puso mnicolau , en su foto , entonces cambie eso ,  y no andubo tampoco....

Y si el bridge , es el que digo , estoy haciendo dos de esos , para que tenga 4 canales , como es que tiene el tda 7560 , pero me dijieron que no tiene buena calidad de sonida , porque distorciona mucho cuando se pone al mango...


----------



## Guillermemomemin

si lo alimentas con un buen amperaje, no tiene por que distorcionar!!!!


----------



## Holas

Hola... mnicolau , te hago una pregunta... en la diseño del pcb , veo que tenes dos diferencias , me refiero a que en el pcb que tenes el tda 7377 con el tda 1524 , vs tenes puesto un capacitor de 1000uf , y en el diseño que esta solo el tda 7377 , tenes uno que dice 2200uf , a cual le hago caso?


----------



## g.corallo

*holas depende que version armes si armas el pre mas ampli ponele de 1000 µf y si armas el ampli solo ponele de 2200 µf*


----------



## efectozeroo

hola queria hacerles una consulta..

resulta que arme el ampli con el pre juntos (el que esta en el zip y que viene con control de tonos) y el tda 1524 todavia no lo tiene en la casa de electronica pero habia leido por ahi que se podia probar sin el tda1524..el problema es que no me acuerdo donde lo habia leido :S es por eso que si alguien sabe como probarlo me lo podria explicar..


----------



## Holas

Mira , las dos borneras primeras del tda , una a la izquierda y otra a la derecha , no tiene polaridad , ponelas entradas de los parlantes , las dos de un lado o las dos del otro , abajo , de la primera bornera de la izquierda , tenes la entrada de positivo y negativo , y abajo tenes la entrada de audio , no la uses porque no tenes el tda  , despues a la derecha de esa misma , tambien tenes otra entrada de audio , arriba de esa bornera , tenes el interruptor , te aconsejo de que pongas una ficha , o que le apliques un cable y no lo saque mas , para que al encenderlo ya este prendido , y arriba otra salida de audio

si no entendes algo consulta...antes de conectarlo y quemarlo


----------



## efectozeroo

Holas dijo:


> Mira , las dos borneras primeras del tda , una a la izquierda y otra a la derecha , no tiene polaridad , ponelas entradas de los parlantes , las dos de un lado o las dos del otro , abajo , de la primera bornera de la izquierda , tenes la entrada de positivo y negativo , y abajo tenes la entrada de audio , no la uses porque no tenes el tda  , despues a la derecha de esa misma , tambien tenes otra entrada de audio , arriba de esa bornera , tenes el interruptor , te aconsejo de que pongas una ficha , o que le apliques un cable y no lo saque mas , para que al encenderlo ya este prendido , y arriba otra salida de audio
> 
> si no entendes algo consulta...antes de conectarlo y quemarlo



la verda que no entendi nada :S..si no te es mucha molestia me podrias hacer un grafico pedorro para saber mas o menos donde va cada cable? *teniendo en cuenta que el tda1524 no lo tiene*


----------



## Holas

oks... ahora lo hago

Acá tenes una imagen de "prototipo"

Pero el problema ahora es que las entradas de audio no sirven , hacique busca en google , los pines del tda 7377 y fijate las entradas , en esos pines conecta el audio y tiene que andar....


----------



## mnicolau

Para probar el amplificador sin tener el TDA1524 hay que hacer un puente entre los pines 4 y 8; y otro puente entre 11 y 15 (correspondientes a dicho IC). De esa manera la entrada de audio "salta" la etapa del 1524 y pasa derecho al TDA7377.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

mnicolau dijo:


> Para probar el amplificador sin tener el TDA1524 hay que hacer un puente entre los pines 4 y 8; y otro puente entre 11 y 15 (correspondientes a dicho IC). De esa manera la entrada de audio "salta" la etapa del 1524 y pasa derecho al TDA7377.
> 
> Saludos



gracias, gran maestro mnicolau, siempre salvando el problema de la manera mas sencilla


----------



## g.corallo

en ese esquema de conecciones hay un eror la salida de audio tiene polaridad no como dice en el esquema que no tiene lo demas todo bien


----------



## g.corallo

si conectas los parlantes como dice hay sin polaridad puedes hacer que el cono se salga por ponerlo al reves


----------



## Holas

Bueno les cuento... hice la plaqueta que esta solo el tda 7377 , lo hice dos veces para poderle conectarle 4 parlantes sin tener problema de distorcion ni nada...y resulta ser que lo hice TAL CUAL estaba en el pdf , pero sigue sin andar , tampoco sin calentar... ya no entiendo que pasa ... antes de ponerle los 12v , me fije si habian caminos unidos y nada... no entiendo , puede ser mi estereo?

Nunca tube tantos problemas con un tda...!:enfadado:
Cuando encuentre la camara , saco fotos y las subo... ya me esta cansando , esta hecho tal cual..!

Les hago una pregunta... si mi parlante , no llegaría a amplificar esa cantidad de watts , que pasaría, directamente se quemaría o no reproduciría audio?


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> puede ser mi estereo?



Y no probaste otra fuente de dónde sacar el audio? Cualquier mp3, mp4, la pc, celular, lo que sea. Qué estéreo es? estás seguro que son salidas y no entradas auxiliares las que posee?

El circuito que armaste es tan sencillo que prácticamente no puede fallar, vas a tener que buscar el problema en el exterior, la fuente, la señal, los cables, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Mira , lo que digo es lo siguiente... digo que como en ninguno de los tres circuitos , tube cortos ni nada... osea , tengo hechos dos con el ytda 7377 solo y el anterior que puse los dos tda , no tenian corto ni nada ... por eso digo... puede ser que el parlante no pueda reproducir esa cantidad de watts? , se que el estereo anda , porque conectandolo al parlante suena...


----------



## German Volpe

Holas, para sacarnos bien la duda si es el stereo, agarra los cables de entrada del ampli, y metele los dedos o cortocircuitalos un poco y fijate si emite un sonido.
saludos


----------



## Holas

les hago una  pregunta... con continuidad puedo medir la frecuncia de entrada como de salida , es decir si hay una frecuencia...? porque no tengo osciloscopio....!

les comento... puse la entrada , verifique que haya continuidad con el tda , anda perfecto , me fije la salida... y nada... ni funca..., tampoco no muestra que calienta ni nad.. nose.... que puede pasar...


----------



## Picchip

fabricate el osciloscopio este. Es simple con componentes baratos y faciles de encontrar. Tambien te servira para mas cosas.

Link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

Es de mnicolau tambien.


----------



## Holas

Te lo agradesco , ya lo había leido , pero no se su funcionamiento...ni  tampoco como es que se conecta...

Te hago una pregunta  , vs hicistes este circuito?


----------



## German Volpe

Holas. Yo diria que arranques de nuevo con otro ampli de 0. Algo un poco mas barato con un tda2003 por dar un ejemplo.
Si no, por lo que decis y estas tan seguro, no se me ocurre otra que sea una "falla" en el integrado.
Creo que ya mnicolau te dijo todo lo que podia ser. Mas que eso no creo que sea.
Es un ampli muy sencillo y rendidor. Para que te des una idea, yo lo arme en una plaqueta perforada asi nomas y desprolijo con un disipador que encontre en el momento y lo monte en un precario gabinete. Luego le arme un pre con los tl071 que posteo tamb mariano. Pero la plaqueta la deje asi fea y como esta.
Asi y todo, la uso todos los dias con paliza. Y por si era poco, la tengo andando en 2,66 ohm en un canal y 4 en el otro. Creo que es un ampli indestructible jaja, pero bue ya va a descansar dentro de poco cuando termine los otros amplis que tengo sin montar.
Saludos


----------



## Holas

Hola , me refiero a que estoy tan seguro , porque no hay cortos , ni nada...por eso no se que pasa , hoy voy a ver si encuentro a algun tecnico para que me de una mano... aver  que onda... porque la verdad es que ya no entiendo que puede llegar a psar..

Yo hice un ampli con un tda 2040 , que andaba bastante bien , solo que daba un canal y era mono , pero estando al lado de el parlante , tenia un poco de distorcion , pero aturdia....;ese me andubo de una...


----------



## Picchip

yo tengo este ampli y el osciloscopio montados pero no los he podido probar todavia por cuestiones de tiempo. Cuando los prube te cuetno holas.


----------



## ferpapi

Hola a todos!!!!

De nuevo ando por aca porque despues de armar los 3 tipos de amplificadores con el tda 7373 (es decir el que tiene preamplificador,el que no lo tiene y el 2.1) ahora quiero hacer un nuevo proyecto mi idea es la siguiente:

tengo 2 tda 7377 y probe un filtro pasabajos que funciona muy bien. lo que quiero es hacer 2 filtros pasabajos para las entradas a un tda osea que ese amplificador sera para bajos. el otro tda lo voy a dejar asi (sin filtros). 

ya tengo los filtros pero la duda que no me puedo quitar es como obtener 4 entradas de audio de solo 2 (rca). pienso tomar 2 por cada entrada de rca pero leyendo un poco comentan que surgen problemas. no se que me puedan recomendar o si mi idea es correcta.

a continuacion le dejo un diagrama de bloques del proyecto que tengo pensado.


pd. Oye Mariano no se si me podrias pasar el archivo en pcb wizard del puro amplificador para poder modificarlo. bueno espero no estar pidiendo mucho si es asi perdon yo solo decia para no volver a hacer lo que ya esta bien hecho.

 gracias!!!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

no estoy muy seguro, pero creo que una vez lei no se donde, que a cada canal le pones dos resistencias, en paralelo las resistencias, unidas del lado de donde viene la señal, y separadas del otro lado, ya asi cada resistencia con la salida libre le conectas ya sea la entrada del filtro o del amplificado.
no se si tu me entiendas, tampoco estoy seguro que de funcione, pero nada pierdo con comentar y talvez podría ayudar.


----------



## ferpapi

ok muchas gracias aun asi seguire esperando sugerencias en lo que hago las placas de los amplificadores.

cuando termine todo y llegue el momento de conectar todo intentare lo que tu me propones

gracias Guillermo!!!!!!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

de nada amigo, jejeje suerte con tu proyecto, que todo te salga bien, y despues nos cuentas como te fué


----------



## Agucasta

Es cierto lo que dice Guillermemomemin (nombre complicado, eh? jaja). Con 2 resistencias de 22k, una para el canal izquierdo y otra para el canal derecho. Conectalas en serie con ambos canales y uní las dos puntas de las R libres. Con eso te va a quedar un canal MONO, con GND que es la ya existente.
Suerte y saludos!


----------



## Holas

fijensen , que mnicolau , me lo detalla mejor ami , en unos comentarios antes...


----------



## ferpapi

agucasta89 dijo:


> Con 2 resistencias de 22k, una para el canal izquierdo y otra para el canal derecho. Conectalas en serie con ambos canales y uní las dos puntas de las R libres. Con eso te va a quedar un canal MONO, con GND que es la ya existente.
> Suerte y saludos!



hola amigo aguacasta, primero que nada gracias por responder pero creo que te confundiste, lo que tu me dices es obtener un canal a partir de las 2 entradas de rca. mi idea es diferente quiero obtener 4 señales de audio a partir de las 2 rca.

bueno nomas esa aclaracion.

saludos!!!!!
y gracias!!!


----------



## Holas

Te hago una pregunta... provastes que ande antes que nada?

Yo estoy haciendo el preamplificador solo , del tda , y le voy a agregar quiza una mezcladora de 4 canales , el problema que yo para la escuela hice una de cekit(muy buena...!)pero el tema o problema es que es mono...! pero bueno... si la quieren hacer , se las paso , lleva un margen de resistencias entre 17 y 20 , ademas 3 integrados que salen alrededor de 1 peso cada uno ; si la quieren avisen que mando esquema y pcb...


----------



## ferpapi

Holas dijo:


> Te hago una pregunta... provastes que ande antes que nada?



mmm lo de unir los 2 canales si lo probe y al menos a mi si me funciono. eso de unir los canales lo utilice para probar el filtro pasabajos.  ahora lo de obtener 4 salidas a partir de 2, eso aun no lo pruebo porque estoy haceindo las placas de los amplificadores y por eso pregunte, para cuando llegue el momento de conectar porbar las distintas formas que me pudiesen sugerir con la finalidad de tener opciones en caso de q*UE* algo falle.

gracias por responder!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Si la querés hacer bien podés hacer algo como esto:



Incluso podrías colocar potenciómetros en las distintas salidas y controlarlos individualmente o de a pares.

La R de 1M en la realimentación del 1º TL controla la ganancia, podés ajustarla a gusto.

PD: También tenés este otro del compañero Tupolev. Podés adaptarlo a tu necesidad.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/

Saludos


----------



## ferpapi

hola mariano:

jaja me dio mucha risa porque pense que tendria que usar muchos tl084 porque creia que venian cada uno en un circuito pero ya revise el datasheet y parece que vienen 4 en un solo circuito uff al menos ya me ahorre espacio.

revise el link que me diste y me gusto mas tu propuesta dejame ver si me doy algo de tiempo (acabo de entrar de vacaciones y nos estan dejando mucha tarea) y hago el diseño.

gracias!!!

PD. por cierto mariano... como quiero 4 salidas tendria que hacer 2 circuitos pero solo utilizaria dos por cada circuito. dos del lado L y dos del lado R no es asi?


----------



## ferpapi

Hola  de nuevo:

una duda...
estoy haciendo del diseño del distribuidor de audio que me recomendo mariano pero no se si solo lleva voltaje positivo porque el datasheet tambien maneja voltaje negativo y ademas que voltaje necesita?

espero su respuesta

gracias!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ferpapi, ese diseño lleva tensión simple, tal como indica en el esquema. Lo que hace para cumplir con el requerimiento de alimentación simétrica del TL084, es referenciar la entrada del opamp a +Vcc/2 gracias al divisor de tensión con las 2 R de 100K entre Vcc y Gnd.

Saludos


----------



## AudioFili

Hola gente del foro,
Una pregunta...
yo tengo el tda7377 actualmente lo estoy moviendo con un trafo de 12v 
y anda bien
Existe alguna oportunidad de que le ponga una bonera por el chasis, para poder conectar  a 12v directo
es decir sacarlo de mi casa, y conectarlo al auto por ejemplo
existe esa posibilidad? , seria anular el trafo?
se puede usar  asi?


----------



## Holas

si , existe esa posibilidad , le tenes que conectar positivo y negativo del ampli a la bateria del auto, y tenes que poner en el estereo las dos salidas (postivido x2 y negativo x2) a la entrada de amplificador , pero respetando su polaridad de audio en la plaqueta


----------



## ferpapi

Gracias Mariano por responder pero.....ups no se que voltaje, puedo usar los 12 volts de una pila de auto???

espero tu ayuda y gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, Holas. Los parlante Moon, en mi experiencia, son buenos en lo que respecta a Car Audio, subwoofers de 12" y 15" escuché que andan muy bien. Pero para audio pro, no son tan buenos. (según lo que indica MI bagaje intelectual sobre éstos). 70 pesos argentinos tienen que alcanzar para un "lindo" parlante de 8". No para un Eminence, ni para un Celestion (de guitarra) pero sí para algo decente. En el caso de que lo uses para una caja sellada, con un tweeter, van a andar muy bien. Pero no esperes muchos graves porque va a ser difícil.

Saludos!


----------



## phavlo

Hola muchach@s, el otro dia saque el ampli con el TDA7377 de la trafic de mi viejo, bien, lo lleve a mi "galpon" y lo conecte para probarlo.. dejo los videos que subi a youtube, el parlante esta dañado en el cono del centro a causa de dejarlo a manos de menores de edad.... jaja..


----------



## zxeth

No me confiaria de dejar el parlante asi. Los parlantes (en especial los subwoofer y woofers que tienen como minima frecuencia de respuesta 100hz hacia abajo) si no tienen caja dimencionada se desconan ya que "no hay aire" que le amortigue esos golpes


----------



## phavlo

Si es verdad, hace rato que lo tengo asi (desde que lo compre) y tengo ganas de armarle alguna caja, pero solamente los tengo para probar los ampli, asi que todavia que se queden como estan...

saludos..


----------



## abndol

En el circuito Stereo-Bridge, puedo conectar el subwoofer sin necesidad de un filtro pasabajos?


----------



## ferpapi

abndol dijo:


> En el circuito Stereo-Bridge, puedo conectar el subwoofer sin necesidad de un filtro pasabajos?



hola

mira puedes conectarlo pero el circuito aca propuesto no trae un filtro pasabajos. si el amplificador lo usas para una pc, esta ya trae la salida estereo mas una salida para subwoofer es decir que la salida del woofer ya viene filtrada. 

saludos


----------



## Holas

mnicolau , podrías hacer el favor de postear el esquematico de los 3 modelos?(es decir , la version de los dos tda , y de los tda por separados?)


----------



## mnicolau

Holas dijo:


> mnicolau , podrías hacer el favor de postear el esquematico de los 3 modelos?(es decir , la version de los dos tda , y de los tda por separados?)



Hola, no tengo armado ningún esquemático ya que son los que están en sus respectivos datasheet. Si revisás el del TDA7377, vas a encontrar el esquema "Double Bridge" y el "Stereo/Bridge" y el circuito que están ambos TDAs juntos, es el "Double Bridge" del 7377 + el esquema del datasheet del TDA1524.

Saludos


----------



## agust1n

podrias intentar armar la placa de nuevo pero intenta hacer las pistas mas separadas

hola que tal queria saver si me podrias pasar el esquema del circuito. esque nesesito armar un amplificador


----------



## Guillermemomemin

¬¬' 

que no pueden leer los comentarios anteriores? claramente se dice don de estan los esquemáticos

lo de intentar hacer la placa, en mi opinion, pides demasiado, pues rehacer una placa no es nada fácil, y ademas, si lo quieres armar, armalo a como está, para eso ya se deben tener conocimientos basicos de electronica, pues hacer este tipo de proyectos no es tan facil, bueno, mas bien es muy laborioso y debes de ser muy cuidadoso a la hora de trabajar.

Esa es mi opinion, ya los demas que te contesten como quieran


----------



## Holas

Lee , antes de lo que has puesto y te vas a dar cuenta de que a mi me ha respondido que el no lo tiene , que se baso en la creacion del .pcb , sobre los datasheet(los que te dicen como se componen los componentes) osea , para hacerla tienes que bajar el datasheet de los tda , que quieras armar y seguir como te dice en el mismo datasheet


----------



## radicheta

mnicolau dijo:


> Si la querés hacer bien podés hacer algo como esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 47156
> 
> Incluso podrías colocar potenciómetros en las distintas salidas y controlarlos individualmente o de a pares.
> 
> La R de 1M en la realimentación del 1º TL controla la ganancia, podés ajustarla a gusto.
> 
> PD: También tenés este otro del compañero Tupolev. Podés adaptarlo a tu necesidad.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/
> 
> Saludos






Hola tengo una duda si yo quiero alimentar mas de un amplificador con una misma señal de audio debo hacer un distribuidor como este  para que no se debilite el audio o algo similar? muchas gracias.


----------



## Guillermemomemin

una cosa que no entiendo, la resistencia de 1M controla la ganancia, esto como se controla, entre mas grande sea la resistencia (EN VALOR) es mas alta la ganancia o alrrevez? o alguien que me explique porque no logro entender muy bien


----------



## ferpapi

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> una cosa que no entiendo, la resistencia de 1M controla la ganancia, esto como se controla, entre mas grande sea la resistencia (EN VALOR) es mas alta la ganancia o alrrevez? o alguien que me explique porque no logro entender muy bien



Hola Guillermo yo realice el distribuidor de audio y esta claro que si funciona. Ahora en mis pocos conocimientos sobre amplificadores operacionales, la ganancia esta dada por la resistencia de 1M y la resistencia de 100k es decir:

                         Ganancia=1M/100K=10

es decir que la señal que tu le apliques a la entrada saldrá aumentada 10 veces en cada una de las salidas. si quieres aumentar o disminuir la ganancia debes modificar alguna de esas resistencias.(con ganancia de 10 es suficiente para excitar a un amplificador si le aumentas mas podrías tener problemas de ruidos)

realice este circuito para utilizarlo en un radio con el tda7000 y funciona perfectamente. espero que te ayude.
saludos!!!!


----------



## Guillermemomemin

gracias, ahora ya me quedó mas claro jejeje


----------



## Picchip

Ya me funciono, gracias a todos los que me ayudaron y sobre todo al gran mnicolau.
Ya subire algo de como ha quedado

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

jejejejeje, sigo con las dudas,

pero si le quiero aumentar la ganancia a un preamplificador, la resistencia la tengo que hacer mas grande o mas chica (en valor)???


----------



## mnicolau

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> jejejejeje, sigo con las dudas,
> 
> pero si le quiero aumentar la ganancia a un preamplificador, la resistencia la tengo que hacer mas grande o mas chica (en valor)???



Tenés que darle una leída a la teoría de operacionales y vas a ver que es sencillo el cálculo...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional

Buscá dentro de las configuraciones, a cual corresponde la del 1º opamp de ese circuito distribuidor.

PD: Tené en cuenta que las 3 resistencias de 100[KΩ] juntas no pertenecen a la configuración en sí, sino que están para referenciar correctamente al opamp al usar tensión simple de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## mannesx

Me podrian decir si un TDA 7378 funciona igual? Es que no consigo ni el datasheet ni el pinout de el 7378, y lo tengo aqui. Me frustre haciendo un Bridge 2003, Se escuchaba como la tele sin antena, o un radio mal sintonizado. Bueno ya sin mas cambios de tema... Sera que el 7378 sirve en reemplazo al 7377? 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mnicolau

Creería que si mannesx, toda la serie TDA737X usa el mismo PCB, incluso este 77 y el 79, así que supongo que el 78 también.

Saludos


----------



## yepec

este ampli lo arme como en 1/2 hora y salio andando a la primera, ya lo tengo en el auto junto con el que posteo con TDA1562Q

gracias Mniolau por estos diseños

saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

De nada compañero, a disfrutarlo 

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola foreros
Les cuento que arme el pre con tda1524 y cuando lo voy a probar, un canal se escucha y el otro no, pero a la vez el canal que se escucha no regula tan bien los tonos 

Acá les dejo unas fotos del pcb y de los componentes, lo revise mil veces y no encuentro nada, cortos no hay aunque parezca 

Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Primero revisa el cable de señal.porque por mas que no es parte de la placa es sumamente importante.Con que mandas señal???
Medi mil veces la continuidad entre el mayado de los cables de entrada y el que trae la señal.
Despues revisa fuera de la placa los potes.Son lineales o logaritmicos???


----------



## tatajara

Introtuning dijo:


> Primero revisa el cable de señal.porque por mas que no es parte de la placa es sumamente importante.Con que mandas señal???
> Medi mil veces la continuidad entre el mayado de los cables de entrada y el que trae la señal.
> Despues revisa fuera de la placa los potes.Son lineales o logaritmicos???



Uso un cable blindado mono de los finitos (uno para cada canal y uno las masas)
Los potes son lineales como dice en el diagrama, va creo que son lineales los voy a medir 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Yo tambien puse lineales.pero cacho me dijo que no que tienen que ser logaritmicos.si alguien sabe porque es esto y que diferencia tiene que la comente.Lo de los cables esta bien.pero medi la señal que te tira cada cable


----------



## Agucasta

Seguro que ninguna pista se toca? porque está bastante irregular, capaz que un pelito de marcador se quedó para molestar en la placa, y ahí cuando le mandaste el ácido quedó haciendo corto. Usá lupa, mirá que yo veo muy bien, y para estas cosas la verdad hace falta algo de aumento jeje..
Saludos!


----------



## Holas

Mira , primero que nada , si le vas a ser con fibron , primero te recomiendo de que uses regla , para que te queden mejor las pistas y mas prolija . Despues , no le pongas tanto estaño a las soldaduras, se debe soldar , calentando un poquito el componente y despues le pasas el estaño sobre el componente hacia arriba , esa es una de las mejores soldaduras; y usa chupaestanio , mejor prolijidad , mejor porcentaje de funcionamiento...!Y sino , mejor que nada usa el toner , pero sin remarcar con fibron , eso hace que quede perfecto , y que no tengas problema con los caminos...!


----------



## tatajara

Miren le pegue una revisada y con una hoja de cierra con punta le hiva pasando, porque la verdad me quedaron bastante juntas las pistas, voy a volver a revisar y lo de los potes no se qué decir, intro le pusiste logarítmicos al final?

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Los Logaritmos son para una mejor percepción del sonido, para el control de volumen son Logaritmicos



> En principio, un potenciómetro es Lineal cuando el recorrido del cursor es proporcional a su valor en ohmios. Al 50% del recorrido es un 50% del valor, etc. Uno logarítmico, sin embargo, tiene una equivalencia asimétrica con respecto al recorrido, formando una curva que suele tener forma exponencial o logarítmica. Esto es así a causa de la "Ley Estímulo-Reacción de Fechner", en la que se demostró que el oído humano no tiene una respuesta lineal a las variaciones de volumen, sino que responde al logaritmo de la amplitud. Esto es, para que percibamos un sonido como "el doble de fuerte" que otro, ha de tener diez veces más volumen. Para ello necesitamos controles de volumen que actúen de manera similar y en los que la variación de amplitud sea muy pequeña al principio y muy grande al final. Esta propiedad de ciertos potenciómetros se conoce como "Ley de Variación" o "Taper" en inglés y en nuestro caso, necesitamos una "Variación Positiva" más comunmente conocida como Potenciómetro Logarítmico o "de Audio"



Fuente: Pisotones.com - Algunos truquillos con los Potenciómetros


----------



## tatajara

sisi eso ya lo savia, pero lo único que regula bien es el volumen, con eso no hay problemas si con los tonos y uno de los canales

PD: voy a volver a revisar bien todo y el integrado no estará al revés? no creo porque si no se quemaría o no?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Introtuning dijo:


> Yo tambien puse lineales.pero cacho me dijo que no que tienen que ser logaritmicos.si alguien sabe porque es esto y que diferencia tiene que la comente.


¿Y por qué no me preguntaste cuando te lo dije? 
Ahí te pasó Karlos el porqué.


Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no me preguntaste cuando te lo dije?
> Ahí te pasó Karlos el porqué.
> 
> 
> Saludos



jaja cachito 
yo tambien quiero saver 
saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola foreros
Les cuento que recién revise el circuito y no encontré absolutamente ningún error, ninguna pista haciendo corto ni nada, como pregunte antes, se quemaría el integrado si esta al revés ??

Voy a revisar todo bien y si no aparece nada voy a probar con un integrado nuevo 

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------



## arg

Saludos a todos buen proyecto.

Quiero armar un preamplificador como el que muestran aqui con bass y treble para manejar un amplificador que tengo, pero cai en el dilema de con que circuito armarlo.

tengo estos 2

El que mencionan aqui TDA1524
y el TA 7630P

Con cual me recomiendan armarlo y obtener el mejor resultado, viendo los datasheet pues casi son muy parecido, solo que uno es philips y el otro toshiba.

Y que tal con operacionales pero no quiero usar potes dobles, por eso quiero optar por algunos de esos circuitos.

cual me recomendarian 

saludos


----------



## tatajara

El que esta aquí, está probado y funciona salvo a mi jeje
Y el otro no sé, prueba de buscar en el foro algún circuito o algún comentario sobre este circuito

Saludos


----------



## danilo720

Hola, existe un sustituto del TDA 1524A?  es que en mi ciudad no venden ese integrado(solo tenian el 1554, 1520) y si no hay que PRE relativamente sencillo y funcional me sugieren, por ahi, lei alguno hecho con TL.


----------



## Introtuning

MMMMM facilitar es una accion que no es la mejor pero fijate trata de deducir esas cosas.si la alimentacion es serca de los 17v ni loco pongas de 16 v siempre mas altos.total el valo no cambia.de 50v es sobrado.deciles con cuanto lo vas a trabajar el ampli y el mismo vendedor te da los correctos.50V.

Si segus lellendo te sacas casi todas las dudas.Se que cuesta jajajja.

PS:Guarda con tu foto de perfil.no sea que venga el coyote albureador del foro a reclamarte jajajaja


----------



## fas0

si Introtuning, tenés toda la razón... me ganó la impaciencia asi compro mañana y lo armo este fin de semana.

Con respecto a la foto, la tenia en otro foro.. por lo visto no hay lugar para otro Coyote jaja. Veré de poner otra.

Muy agradecido por el dato


----------



## KarLos!

si lo vas a trabajar con 12V con unos capacitores de 16V basta, pero si no qieres correr riesgos puedes ponerle unos de 25V, asi si quieres meterle mas voltaje pues ya sirven el integrado trabaja desde 8V hasta 18V

Saludos!


----------



## martinpegullo

hola buenas soy nuevo y este es el primer proyecto que realize completo y nesecito ayuda antes de empezar a armar este amplificador quise leer todas las preguntas y respuesta asi ,si me ocurria algo, ya sabia que hacer, el tema es que arme un amplificador con un tda 7377 con un pre lm741 el tema es que lo conecte a una fuente de pc en los cables nogro y amarillo ( da 12v ) la entrada de audio es un mp3que tiene parlante propios y si se le conecta algo ala salida del miniplug estos se cortan ( los del mp3) y la salida son unos parlantes baratos (los uso para las pruebas y se que funcioan ya los probe) hice todo como se detalla en el foro las placas me salieros rebien , coloque casi todos lo componentes como dice la lista de materiales , las soldaduras no soy experto pero se que me salieron bien coloque cable mayado en las entradas y salidas ( no lo puse entre el amplificador y el pre no me alcanzo puse cable comun) controle que ninguna de las patas de tda ni del lm se tocaran , y nada no me funciona les digo lo que hace haber si me pueden ayudar al prenderlo el led no me prende pero el mp3 reconoce que se a conectado algo y sus parlantes internos se apagan , al cabo de 10 o 15 segundos es como si se apagara y el mp3 reconose que se desconecto y sale el audio por los parlantes internos , ahora si lo prendo ( y en teoria tendria que estar funcionando ) y antes de los10 segundos lo apago mediante el interruptor del amplificador como que sale la musica por los parlantes y va bajando el volumen al minimo ( como si se descargaran un capasitor despacito) igual aca les dejo unas fotos no se si salieron muy bien pero mas adelante subo algo mejor desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## danilo720

Hola, me podrian ayudar a saber que cual seria tipo de alimentacion y que valores, si deseo armar y hacer funcionar el Amplificador con TDA7377 y un Pre ROTEL HI-FI (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/) ???


----------



## Agucasta

Leer y leer. En la primera página de ambos temas, están detallados los voltajes que necesitan dichos amplificadores.


----------



## martinpegullo

a alguien se le ocurre que me puede estar fallando


----------



## yepec

martinpegullo dijo:


> aca les dejo unas fotos....



el unico detalle es que no se ven las fotos que subiste, intenta subirlas de nuevo para tratar de hecharte una mano, 

en la entrada de señal del amplificador van unos condensadores de 2.2uF los cuales deverias empezar por checar, si son polarizados, cual fue la posicion en la que los colocaste, y prueba girando su posicion, esto solo lo comento a ciegas ya que no se me ocurre otra cosa que te podria estar pasando sin antes ver unas imagenes


----------



## pani_alex

perdon por la insolencia, pero no estoy encontrando el pcb para 4ch, todos los que veo son de 2ch.. me gustaria uno solo amplificador si alguien lo vio porai y puede postear el link, la prox semana tengo tiempo y me gustaria armarlo.

un disipados de p4 de los cuadrados esta bien?, debo ponerle regrigeracion activa o no calentara tanto para eso

gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Pani, ¿Por qué no duplicás un esquema de 2 canales, uno al lado del otro, y tenés los 4 canales? El disipador ese es suficiente, el tda 7377 no es muy calentón .

Saludos!


----------



## pani_alex

es que los parlantes que quero usar son de 5w


----------



## pani_alex

quiero el pcb, me pica todo ya que quiero armar


----------



## Introtuning

En el datasheet del TDA7377 esta el esquema de los 4ch.solo tienes que adaptar este pcb en modo puente a 4ch no es difícil.Solo poner atención a las patas del IC y no errarle.prueba y veras que hacer un PCB no es cosa de otro planeta.Y hasta te incentivara a hacer tus propios proyectos.
Experiencia propia.
Si encuentro el pcb que buscas lo subo.


----------



## pani_alex

si, con un poco de paciencia lograria hacerlo, pero la idea era usar un pcb que ya este bien hecho y que sea practico, pensando en el tamano y la posicion de los componetes, por ponerto asi si yo hago uno, seria la vercion beta, yo quiero la v 3.1


----------



## Guillermemomemin

esque eso se logra con la practica, sit u empiezas a hacer tus propios pcb aprendes mucho sbre los componentes, los conoces, y te das cuenta para que sirven
tambien, ahi tu desides como hacer los diseños, el tamaño de las pistas, la distribución, etc.
solo es pura practica


----------



## Pablo16

Buenas noches a todos. Tenía ganas de armar este amplificador (ampli + pre) desde hace unos meses pero hasta ahora tuve la oportunidad de hacerlo. Armé la version de 7377 + 1524 al parecer con todo en orden, la unica diferencia es que use potenciometros de 100k. Hice la primera prueba, el led esta encendido, pero no tengo salida de audio, ni un ruidito. Despues hice una revision más a detalle y me encontre con pequeñisimos cortos entre pistas del PCB, los corregi y sigue sin haber salida de audio. En alguno de los intentos por una confusion conecte alreves el voltaje de entrada y lo unico que paso es un 'plop' en la bocina. es posible que haya echado a perder alguno de los TDA's por esta burrada?

Cuando el voltaje esta conectado de la forma correcta lo unico que sucede es que el TDA7377 empieza a elevar su temperatura un poco.

Otro detalle es que el zocalo para el TDA1524 no ajustaba a los orificios de la placa, al montarlo forzado algunos pines quedaron torcidos y aveces había falso contacto entre el integrado y el zocalo, por esta razon decidi soldar el 1524 directamente al pcb.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Pablo16, el regulador 7809 voló seguro si conectaste al revés, vas a tener que cambiarlo (medí su salida por las dudas para asegurarte) y el TDA7377 dudo que se haya salvado.

Saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Exacto, eso es lo que iba a revisar justo ahora, la salida del 7809. Dame 5 minutos y te cuento el resultado. Hay alguna manera de saber si el TDA7377 esta vivo?

Edit: adjunto fotos del montaje fallido

El 7809 al parecer esta bien, tiene 8.7v- 8.8v de salida.


----------



## pani_alex

coloco la lista de componentes para el quad, pueden por favor rellenar los valores con ?, gracias y colocar opciones, en caso de que no hayan los de la lista.. poraipor ej lei que los electroliticos se pueden usar de 16v si solo se va usar con 12v el integrado, a ese tipo de opciones me refiero

4 condensadores electroliticos 2200uf 16/25v
1 condensador electrolitico 1000uf 16/25v
1 condensador electrolitico 10uf 16/25v
1 condensador electrolitico 47uf 16/25v
4 condensadores ceramicos 220nf ?v
1 condensador ceramico 100nf ?v
1 resistencia 10k ?w
yyy
1 TDA7377 XD

el lado positivo del condensador electrolitico es el blanco en el dibujo?
es necesario conectar el st-by o lo puedo dejar al aire?
los que tienen ? no se que valor, si alguien puede me puede soplar
consulta, si pongo un parlante de 10w por el TDA en 5w no hay peligro de que se queme ninguno?

consulta sobre pcb wizard, baje el dibujito que esta en el post #14 y no puedo hacer que las pistas queden sobre los agujeritos de los pines, como soluciono esto, porque no puedo hacer el prototipo asi


----------



## Introtuning

Pani,
Por la diferencia de precio manda todos los cap de 25 V.con 16 no hay drama.pero depende de donde lo alimentas el tda,en un auto se te puede romper el regulador del alternador y tirar 15v y mas y quemas los cap de una.Por los valores en dinero mandale de 25 y hasta 50 si queres total es lo mismo y el tamaño casi ni varia.

Las resistencias de 1/4 esta bien.

La banda blanca es de la pata negativa fijate que tiene un menos.

Mientras los parlantes sean siempre mas grandes que el valor que tira el ampli no hay drama.

Lo del pcb Wizard ace clic derecho sobre la ventana y fijate que hay una grilla o malla con el numero 0.025 o algo asi.Cambia ese balor por uno mas chico.Eso te da la distancia entre cada punto de la grilla.Si no entendes te pongo una foto dale???

Espero te sirva lo que respondi.Saludos.y espero fotos de la placa 4CH


----------



## pani_alex

aqui el pcb para recibir criticas, trate de subir el archivo de pcb wizard pero me dice archivo invalido

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/U4xgPejImelx6Iv81mhI-valmLKi03mG_pEJ4Nwj7aw?feat=directlink


----------



## keithcapo

Hola gente, soy nuevo en este foro, me gusta la electronica, pero soy un amateur que le pone empeño y nada mas, me parece buenisimo este proyecto y lo voy a armar, ahora una pregunta ¿Se podria conectar un microfono dinamico?
¿hay que agregar un pre para microfonos, o se puede conectar a pre del circuito?


----------



## tatajara

Hola a todos 
Les cuento que ya encontré el problema del pre que avía planteado antes y era un capacitor que estaba malo y no dejaba que se escuche el otro canal ya lo tengo andando, me falta montarlo y listo

Saludos tatajara


----------



## mauu

arme el circuito pero le puse el tda 7375 que es un poco mas potente, lo unico que el pre me tiraba mucho ruido anda muy mal, asi que lo tuve que sacar, lo demas me anda perfecto. Lo armo en una plaqueta aparte??? A alguno le paso esto??


----------



## tatajara

Les hago una pregunta, si las salidas del pre se tocan (la entrada con mas) puede llegar a tener problemas el circuito, porque lo conecto y el trafo empieza a hacer ruido como hacía antes.
La primera vez que lo conecte en conjunto con el ampli y sin las salidas y entradas anduvo de 10, el trafo no hacia ruido, pero a la segunda prueba con las entradas y salidas volvió el ruido

Saludos y gracias


----------



## pani_alex

emm nadie opino sobre el pcb del post #2949 no puedo empesar el proyecto asi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pani_alex dijo:


> emm nadie opino sobre el pcb del post #2949 no puedo empesar el proyecto asi


  
Y que se supone que opinemos? Hacelo y probalo, y si no funciona rediseñalo hasta que lo haga y luego, si querés, compartilo en el foro tal como hizo Mariano.

Esa es toda la opinión que se te puede dar...


----------



## pani_alex

mmm la idea era que miren y digan si ven algo malo, dado que son los que tienen mas experiencia ¬¬ 
bueno, entonces como diseño el pcb para imprimirlo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pani_alex dijo:


> mmm *la idea era que miren y digan si ven algo malo*


Malo hay bastante...empezando por el ancho de los tracks, que son muuuy delgados...sumado a que algunos tracks arman lazos que pueden producir problemas. Por otra parte, algunos tracks pasan muy junto a algunos pads, y vas a tener problemas cuando hagas el PCB con la plancha.


----------



## phavlo

por que no imprimís el pcb que subio mariano en la 1ra pagina del post, te ahorrarias tiempo, trabajo y problemas..


----------



## Introtuning

Phavlo el quiere de cuatro salidas.el de mariano es en modo puente stereo.

Pani concuerdo con esavalla.pistas muy finas.no se identifica bien las entradas y salidas.obvio que se deducen pero asi como esta es dificil hacer algo prolijo.en mi opinión pone borneras para las conecciones.son mucho mas seguras que soldar los cables a la placa directamente.Un cap de los de entrada esta pegado a una pista eso esta mal.
identifica la masa del circuito y la alimentación.
pone mejor ordenadas la alimentación las entradas y las salidas.
Seguro que si te guiaste por el data esta bien pero si lo emprolijas te sacas muchos dramas en la fabricacion del pcb.
saludos


----------



## phavlo

Perdon, no me habia fijado en ese detalle. En ese caso deberia hacer dos placas de las versiones 2.0, ademas de que asi tendria mas potencia por canal ya que serian 4x20. es mi opinion pero obvio que cada uno lo hace a su gusto


----------



## pani_alex

dale, mañana le doy un vistaso a ver lo que me sujieren, lo que no se es como hacer las pistas mas gruesas, este esta hecho en pcb wizard, preimera ves que hago algo en el y crei que luego se llevaba a otro programa para hacer el pcb que se imprimira.

phavlo, el problema es q*UE* quiero usar unos parlantes que ya tengo, son de 5w, no puedo darle mas potencia y es solo para la pc, luego de este si todo sale bien quisiera hacer otro de 40 por canal, pero eso dentro de un tiempo, tengo otros proyectos mas inmediatos, gracias.


----------



## osk_rin

pani.

Tutorial exportar e imprimir en formato pdf


----------



## Introtuning

Pani haces doble clic en la pista o las seleccionas todas y das en opciones y te salta una ventana chiquita con el color i grosor de las pistas


----------



## espon

hola gente, ante todo te agradezco mucho mnicolau por este gran aporte , ayer termine de armar el ampli tda7377+tda1524 y la verdad estoy fascinado, un sonido y potencia muy buena pero tengo un problema el canal derecho no anda solo hace ruido en cambio el izquierdo anda perfecto. no se q*UE* pasa verifico todo y esta todo en orden.si me tira algún dato estaría agradecido 

saludos


----------



## paglo

Estoy queriendo armar un parlante portatil con bateria de gel de 12v y por lo que estuve viendo parece que este es el mejor ampli, pero nose (o no encontre en las pag donde estuve mirando) que potencia entrega este integrado con pre y todo, alguien me la facilita? gracias.
por otro lado, soy bastante novato y no tengo mucha idea de como imprimir el circuito (nunca lo hice), estuve viendo unos videos en youtube con el metodo de la planchita y todo eso pero no se bien si la imagen que esta en el archivo pdf esta en negativo o no y si imprimo eso y lo pongo en la placa virgen y hago el proceso de la planchita y todo eso estaria listo para poner los componentes?

espero no molestar con tantas preguntas de un inexperto, je

gracias!


----------



## g.corallo

12v y cuantos a/h


----------



## paglo

todabia no la compre pero pensaba comprar una de 12v 7ah


----------



## espon

paglo dijo:


> todabia no la compre pero pensaba comprar una de 12v 7ah



el otro día averigüé por esa misma batería, sale como $150


----------



## paglo

yo vi que andan entre $50- $70 y mas... que recomendas sino?


----------



## espon

paglo dijo:


> yo vi que andan entre $50- $70 y mas... que recomendas sino?



perdón tienes razón me equivoque con otra batería bueno en fin el precio que vi era 85pesos

saludos


----------



## g.corallo

usando este ampli te puede durar 4 horas como mucho y con la bateria bien cargada y otra cosa cuantos watt queres tener??


----------



## paglo

cuantos watts nose bien cuanto da este pero yo creo que entre 15 y 30w esta bien, mas ya me parece q no lo voy a poder hacer funcionar con una bateria y el circuito se complicaria.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Bueno, te cuento… si te fijas en el primer post de la primera página, nuestro amigo Mnicolau nos ha dejado una tabla con la potencia que podernos obtener según el voltaje de alimentación.
  Según esa grafica, tendrías que calcular entre 12w y 15w por canal.
  Y como dice G.Corallo, la autonomía de la batería a carga completa seria de unas 4 horas a máxima potencia.
  Personalmente  no estoy muy seguro de que sea una buena idea usar este circuito con una batería. Pero a gusto de cada uno.
  Salu2


----------



## espon

salvo que quieras recargarla todo el tiempo y esperar 12hs para escuchar cada canción. bueno cambiando de tema alguien tiene una idea que le esta pasando a mi circuito que no le anda un canal, y también lo que note el otro día que le sonido se empieza a regular a la mitad de potenciometro. pero el sonido no lo discuto me gusto mucho..

saludos


----------



## rambosterr

he visto que sin previo aviso han borrado mi comentario... comento que lei todos los comentarios de la pagina 1 a las 12 y no vi lo que estaba buscando..... y comento que son 149 paginas con 2974 comentarios... agradeceria que al menos me dieran el numero de comentario o el numero de pagina para revisar...

saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Ramboster tu mensaje no esta borrado sino en moderacion.esta en esa seccion porque se jue de tema jeje o por inapropiado.

Mira en la primera pagina hay una imagen con la potencia dependiendo de la fuente con la que alimentes.se que son muchas paginas pero debes leer la mayoria asi no preguntas cosas ya preguntadas.solo por eso se te corrigió.No te ofendas por eso.y de los 3mil comentarios 2500 son de preguntas similares.asi que solo tenes que leer 500 que son las respuestas interesantes.saludos


----------



## rambosterr

gracias introtuning... ya vi que a 12v tira medio poquin en mi opinion :/

mira te dejo un link a ver si me podrias revisar y dar tu opinion acerca de este proyecto que al parecer esta copado y facil pero dudo de la veracidad

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/9723904/potencia-casera-para-auto.html

algunas cosas que averigue por mp:
*los parlantes son de 350w por 10 pulgadas... son los mas livianitos q tenga y de 8 ohms
*la potencia serian unos 40-50 reales... los parlantes son de 350w pico.. osea unos 150reales por ahi cada uno

me parece facil pero dudo de la veracidad de la potencia... me darias vos o alguno de los conocedores su opinion???

saludos


----------



## TitanAE

Buenas noches gente, miren les comento mi experiencia, termine hace ratito el amplificador con el LM7377 y el TDA1524, termine de armar todo con la pcb, todo bien soldado, pruebo y nada, pero ni siquiera ruido en los parlantes, nada de nada. ya revise las pistas que estén todas correctas, soldaduras produciendo puentes innecesarios y la verdad que veo todo perfecto. 
no desconfió del TDA porque la verdad que ir a comprar otro no da jajajaja son $22!! =P
si quieren después subo fotos de como está todo y capaz que a simple vista alguien me aviva porque la verdad que no doy con la solución del problema.

saludos!!


----------



## Introtuning

Titan revisa con un tester las pistas de alimentacion.seguilas completas y verifica que esten alimentados los IC.si esta todo bien como decis porque no desconfiar de los TDA???Cuan seguro estas de que no son falsas imitaciones.que las hay las hay e!!!
Me paso con un tda 2003.se rebento apenas lo puse en marcha.lo cambie y ningun drama hasta el momento.revisalo y por 22 cambialo che.de ultima quedara de repuesto.(no se vencen jajajja)Y de paso cambia de vendedor porque 22 pesos???mmmmm suena a robo


----------



## TitanAE

Introtuning, gracias por la respuesta tan pronto, te comento:
Acá en la ciudad de La Plata hay variedad de casas pero yo soy el rata que no se mueve mucho jajaja, no tan así, salgo de la facultad y me queda de pasada por eso es que compro ahí, a parte salgo tipo 18 y acá las casas cierran a las 19, así que mucho no me puedo mover ya que la facu me queda a un buen tramo del centro. a esto sumemosle que soy impaciente y quiero todo para ayer.
justamente ayer al mediodía compre todo y cuando llegue de la facu tipo 20 a mi casa, empece a hacer la pcb y a eso de la 01.30 ya estaba probando todo el circuito armado (después subo fotos, para que vean).
ahora cuando salga del laburo paso por la casa y compro otro TDA y el LM de nuevo y los cambio, lo que me da fiaca es tener que desoldar el LM porque la verdad que había quedado todo muy prolijo, pero bueno, cosas que pasan. 
A la noche pruebo eso y veo que onda, y de paso también subo algunas fotos del ampli armado, no se si funcionando pero armado al fin =D

Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Revisaste las pistas de alimentacion???el led indicador prende???antes de cambiarlo proba eso.en la plata hay barias casa que trabajan por envio y deposito bancario.busca por internet y mira listas de precios.espero te ande che un saludo.,


----------



## TitanAE

Intro, efectivamente, probé todo, prende el led, llega corriente a la punta de los pines, eso todo bien.
Quiero que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, leí hoy en algún lado de internet, que midiendo los pines de alimentación (sin nada enchufado) no debería marcar continuidad, no se si en este caso en particular se aplica ya que hay un pre también acá. Yo mido y va subiendo el numero de a poco, supongo que es porque se cargan los filtros, luego llega a un valor y empieza a bajar, pero la continuidad la marca.

Compre nuevamente los ICs, y no los voy a poner hasta no estar 100% seguro que este todo bien, me da miedo que algo me haya volado alguno de los anteriores. 
Corrijo algo que dije antes, me salieron $16 cada integrado (u$4 cada uno).

Gracias nuevamente Intro, voy a ponerme a indagar sobre las casas de electrónica.
Un abrazo!


----------



## TitanAE

Novedades: cambié los ICs, aparentemente el LM7377 estaba dañado, ahora por lo menos escucho un ruido, la famosa fritura, pero no logro hacer que salga señal de audio. Voy a seguir investigando que puede ser.

Las fotos prometidas:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanae/5597050462/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanae/5597047318/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanae/5597049150/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/titanae/5597047992/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Quitá el TDA1524 del zócalo e inyectale señal al amplificador directamente desde donde estaría las salidas del pre: pines 8 y 11 del TDA1524...pero OJO!!! Ponele poca amplitud de señal por que ahora no tiene control de volumen y va a salir al mango!!!!
Contá que pasa...


----------



## espon

ezavalla dijo:


> Quitá el TDA1524 del zócalo e inyectale señal al amplificador directamente desde donde estaría las salidas del pre: pines 8 y 11 del TDA1524...pero OJO!!! Ponele poca amplitud de señal por que ahora no tiene control de volumen y va a salir al mango!!!!
> Contá que pasa...




hola ezavalla perdón que me meta, pero tendrás idea porque a mi me anda solamente un solo canal. osea uno anda perfecto pero el otro tengo que ponerlo al mango para que el sonido apenas se escuche


----------



## tatajara

Mira espon yo también arme este pre y puede ser problema de soldaduras o de algún componente malo, revisa las soldaduras
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ps no soy experto pero no sera el integrado derespectivo canal, intenta cambiandolo ya que algunas veces vienen mal de fabrica
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## TitanAE

hola ezavalla, te comento, no hubo mejora alguna, sigue igual. haciendo el mismo ruido. 
la verdad que estoy desconcertado al leer que a tanta gente le anda y a mi no...

pregunta: la imagen del primero post de la pagina uno, o sea, las fotos del amplificador con el pre, bueno en esa foto hay un capacitor electrolítico al revés a uno que yo tengo el que esta a pasa pasando el 7809 que va al pin 2 del pre. yo creo que es un error que este al revés, pero alguien corrijame por favor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

TitanAE dijo:


> hola ezavalla, te comento, no hubo mejora alguna, sigue igual. haciendo el mismo ruido.
> la verdad que estoy desconcertado al leer que a tanta gente le anda y a mi no...


 Yo no esperaba ninguna mejora! Pero si metiendo la señal en ese punto y sin el TDA1524, entonces el problema está en el circuito del amplificador. Vas a tener que revisar MIDIENDO todas las soldaduras y que no te hayas olvidado alguno de los puentes por el lado de los componentes, vas a tener que revisar TODOS los componentes y por último...y si nada logra que funcione, vas a tener que cambiar el TDA7377 por uno bueno...


----------



## TitanAE

mejora fue una manera de decir =P me exprese mal.
ok, voy a hacer lo que me sugerís.
desde ya muchas gracias por estar ahí ayudandome, a todos!
saludos!


----------



## esimio0000

Q onda, soy nuevo en el foro y me surgio una duda al armar este ampli. Estaba checando la hoja de potencia vs voltaje y me doy cuenta que para un voltaje de 18(v) me da una potencia de salida de 38(w) con THD= 10%, entonces la pregunta es: ¿Es la potencia por canal o es total (los 2 canales)?
Espero me resuelvan esta duda. 
Gracias!!!


----------



## tatajara

Mira esa creo que es la potencia por canal, pero no te aconsejo que lo uses a más de 15v 
Saludos


----------



## esimio0000

Gracias por responder tatajara, pero es posible tener 38(w) rms por canal?
Y por q crees q no lo debo trabajar a mas de 15v?
Yo tengo entendido que lo importante es la corriente que se le suministra. P= V*I


----------



## tatajara

Mira poder se puede alimentarlo con 18v, pero estas haciendo trabajar muy forzado al integrado. Demás esta decir que el calor será mayor 
Saludos


----------



## leandroobrador

Amigo... te hago una consulta..arme el preampliicador simple estereo que pusistes al principio...pero tengo el problema que se super calientan los tl071.. alguna sugerencia para repararlo? en cuanto a la potencia con el 7377 suena muy bien....ya revis la placa no se que puede ser....


----------



## Guillermemomemin

seguro seguro que alguna de las pistas des circuito esta haciendo corto, porque esos integrados no deben de calentar en lo absoluto. alguna pista esta mal o una soldadura esta haciendo un puente innecesario, solo es cuestion de revisar


----------



## leandroobrador

Ya lo revise y lo recontra revise... no se que puede llegara ser... los tl071 se me calientan bruscamente a los segundos de conectados.. no se bien a que voltaje esta trabajando ese circuito.. precisaria esa data....


----------



## Guillermemomemin

ammmmm revisaste bien bien la polaridad? porque una vez asi me paso con un tda2822 que me calentaba al instante de encenderlo, pues los polos estaban alrrevez


----------



## espon

gente les quiero contar que solucione el problema del canal derecho , peroo tengo otro inconveniente ahora , el tema es que el potenciometro del balance uno lo gira y aveces ni te cambia de parlante o tal vez te lo cambia por la mitad así sucesivamente, como si haría mal contacto no sabrán lo que es?

saludos


----------



## TitanAE

Hola espon, mira te cuento mi experiencia personal con potenciometros, estaba haciendo un audiorítmico para luces incandescentes y tenia que soldar tres potes, y por exceso de calor del soldador los hice bosta. como solucione el problema de manera barata y no quedarme pobre comprando una estación?? me arme un dimmer para el soldador, de esa manera regulo la temperatura y ya no quemo nada, soldaduras perfectas y brillosas por menos de $20 

Comentario al margen:
Me enoje y desarme el AllInOne de pre mas amplificador, y los arme por separado, el pre salio andando de 10 y la verdad que estoy muy contento con el resultado. Ahora lo que me queda es el amplificador que me sigue sin andar, pero creo que llegue al problema, hoy paso por la casa de electrónica compro lo que me hace falta y a la noche cuento como me fué.


----------



## espon

TitanAE dijo:


> Hola espon, mira te cuento mi experiencia personal con potenciometros, estaba haciendo un audiorítmico para luces incandescentes y tenia que soldar tres potes, y por exceso de calor del soldador los hice bosta. como solucione el problema de manera barata y no quedarme pobre comprando una estación?? me arme un dimmer para el soldador, de esa manera regulo la temperatura y ya no quemo nada, soldaduras perfectas y brillosas por menos de $20
> 
> Comentario al margen:
> Me enoje y desarme el AllInOne de pre mas amplificador, y los arme por separado, el pre salio andando de 10 y la verdad que estoy muy contento con el resultado. Ahora lo que me queda es el amplificador que me sigue sin andar, pero creo que llegue al problema, hoy paso por la casa de electrónica compro lo que me hace falta y a la noche cuento como me fué.



hola titan gracias por responderme , volviendo al tema te cuento que hoy me di cuenta q si en poteciometro lo moves para atrás (osea todo el armazón) empieza a andar perfectamente ,y mirando me di cuenta que una de las patas no hace bien contacto , vos decís que los hice mierda con el calor y por eso la patas se desprendieron? de ultima veo si las puedo juntar de nuevo de alguna forma. y otra casa que estoy viendo es que empiezan a cambiar a la mitad del potenciometro como por ejemplo el volumen y el bass.


----------



## tatajara

mmm puede ser pero proba de soldarlo de nuevo lo mas prolijo que puedas y sin tanto calor, si esto no funciona proba con otro 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## tatajara

Les cuento que rehíce el circuito del pre, pero ahora lo hice con el método de planchado y utilice una hoja común de impresora, queda bastante bien pero lo tuve que retocar con el fibron.
Saludos tatajara


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Les cuento que rehíce el circuito del pre, pero ahora lo hice con el método de planchado y utilice una hoja común de impresora, queda bastante bien pero lo tuve que retocar con el fibron.
> Saludos tatajara



yo hice mismo método pero la tinta de la hoja ya estaba media seca y al momento de plancharla y luego despegar el papel el diseño quedo sumamente feo pero con un fibron y a base de lo poco del circuito planchado lo termine armando y quedo por lo menos bien. mas tarde subo fotos.


----------



## yhue

oye excelente circuito, ya lo he armado sin pre pero ahora estoy pensando en añadirle el pre a uno que montare en el auto, me servirían potenciometros lineales de 100k ?


----------



## TitanAE

Hice el del pre con el método de planchado, uso un papel satinado que me salen $0,40 casa hoja, a simple vista es medio malo el papel ya que es bastante transparente, pero la verdad que me da excelente resultados. Uso impresora láser para imprimirlo, y al momento del planchado queda prácticamente transparente el papel, después agua y cepillito de dientes para retirar todo el papel dejando el toner. 
Atacar con el cloruro, enjuagar, virulana, flux, taladrado y...a soldar!

Volviendo al tema de los potes de espon, yo arruiné un par de potes soldandolos, después los tenia que mover para que enganchen, fui y compré nuevos, yo se que son caros ($5 c/u) pero ante la duda, uds vieron como es esto de la electrónica =P


----------



## tatajara

> oye excelente circuito, ya lo he armado sin pre pero ahora estoy pensando en añadirle el pre a uno que montare en el auto, me servirían potenciometros lineales de 100k ?



mm no creo que te sirvan te va a convenir comprarte unos nuevos
Saludos


----------



## chacarock

off---

 Mi mejor inversión, una impresora láser, ya no reniego con las señoras de las fotocopiadoras, que tengo que convencerlas de que el papel que les doy no le hace nada a la maquina, ahora imprimo en papel de revista o catálogos de casas comerciales, sin querer mandar chivos, los de claro y los de megatones son los mejores,


----------



## espon

chacarock dijo:


> off---
> 
> Mi mejor inversión, una impresora láser, ya no reniego con las señoras de las fotocopiadoras, que tengo que convencerlas de que el papel que les doy no le hace nada a la maquina, ahora imprimo en papel de revista o catálogos de casas comerciales, sin querer mandar chivos, los de claro y los de megatones son los mejores,



posta? con los papeles de las revistas? y funca bien?


----------



## Diego German

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> Mi mejor inversión, una impresora láser, *ya no reniego con las señoras de las fotocopiadoras*, que tengo que convencerlas de que el papel que les doy no le hace nada a la maquina, ahora imprimo en papel de revista o catálogos de casas comerciales, sin querer mandar chivos, los de claro y los de megatones son los mejores,


  lo mismo me pasaba    hasta que tambien decidi mejor comprar la impresora a laser  


			
				espon dijo:
			
		

> posta? con los papeles de las revistas? y funca bien?



Pues si funciona muy bien nomas que por lo que son casi como papel normal eso en lo muy flexible y finos que son .. tenes que en el momento de planchar hacerlo sin presionar muy fuerte sobre la placa por que si no se te corre el toner por lo demas es muy bueno   

saludos...


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenas tardes a todos los usuarios tengo una duda yo deseo armar el *Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge* pero quiero saber si para este es necesario armar el convertido CA-CC ya que lo alimentare con un transformador de 14V+14V por cierto en caso de hacer la el convertidor CA-CC como seria la conexion en la entrada tomando en cuenta que el transformador tiene dos salidas de 14V y una tierra o GND..

Espero me puedan ayudar soy aficionado a la electronica apenas estoy empezando en esto y quiero aprender poco a poco de este apasionante mundo..

Saludos desde venezuela..


----------



## bydho

Hola Aparezco yo nuevamente les cuento que volvi a armar el amplificador solo sin preamplificador,pero no me fuciona.prende el led de encendido pero no se escucha nada este problema lo comente antes pero no pude solucionarlo,y les digo la verdad que no se que puede ser me mire el circuito miles de veces,en la protoboard me funciona perfectamente pero lo llevo al circuito y no me funciona que me puede estar pasando. el circuito que uso es el que dejo adjunto.no pude sacar fotos de calidad para que vean como es que me quedo mi impreso pero esta todo igual al circuito respetando los valores de todos los componentes.
AYUDA POR FAVOR!!!!
Este debe ser mi 4to circuito que armo y nunca me funciono sobre la placa solo en la protoboard
revisen porfavor si este archivo es el correcto para hacer la placa talvez hay algo mal en lo que estoy haciendo.


----------



## chacarock

Diego German dijo:


> Pues si funciona muy bien nomas que por lo que son casi como papel normal eso en lo muy flexible y finos que son .. tenes que en el momento de planchar hacerlo sin presionar muy fuerte sobre la placa por que si no se te corre el toner por lo demas es muy bueno
> 
> saludos...



es verdad**ojo**, 
de hecho, para transferir los dibujitos de los componentes, es decir no de lado del cobre sino del otro, lo caliento un poco y antes que se enfrie y se pegue el papel lo levanto y queda todo dibujadito bien negrito sin restos de papel, como si fuera una calco y despues no sale con los roses o raspando con la uña, me sorprendio la verdad.
pero posta, revistas o catalogos (los de cosmeticos tambien andan muy bien)

saludos


----------



## bydho

hola muchachos etuve mirando con un poco mas de detenimiento y me parece que le erre en un pequeño detalle les dejo las fotos de mi ampli terminado y como quedo mi impreso,el problema es que me parece que lo arme al reves porque los componentes me quedan ubicados diferentes a los del adjunto anterios por lo que creo que el integrado esta al reves,me pueden numerar los pines del impreso asi me puedo dar cuenta si lo arme al reves ayudaaaaaaaa por favorrrrrrr,no se rian tanto de mi al menos creo que reconosco mi error.

Fijense el archivo que dice asi deberia quedar,es el circuito armado visto dede arriba y el m,io quedo totalmente al reves,que es lo que hice mal???? creo que se pero prefiero que me lo digan ustedes.

aclaro que no se mucho de electronica pero me gusta y estoy tratando de aprender sin saber nada es tirarme a la pileta jeje


----------



## tatajara

Es fácil utiliza el diagrama que está en rojo con los componentes en líneas negras y compáralo con el circuito tuyo, el del lado de los componentes
Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

bydho dijo:


> Fijense el archivo que dice asi deberia quedar,es el circuito armado visto dede arriba y el mio quedo totalmente al reves, que es lo que hice mal???? creo que se pero prefiero que me lo digan ustedes.



Yo tambien soy un aficionado a la electronica y si te quedo al reves la configuracion fisica de los componentes creo el error estuvo en la impresion del modelo para quemar en el PCB o en la colocacion de la impresion sobre la placa..

Aparte en algunos puntos del proyecto armado se ve una disposicion del estaño bastante desprolija deverias primero que nada revisar que no halla ningun punto cortocircuitando entre si aparte de que verifiques por completo la placa y la continuidad de las pistas..

Saludos hermano


----------



## mnicolau

bydho dijo:


> hola muchachos etuve mirando con un poco mas de detenimiento y me parece que le erre en un pequeño detalle...



Mmm no tan pequeño el detalle... 

Hola Bydho, efectivamente tu circuito quedó "reflejado" respecto del original, con lo cual nunca va a funcionar, incluso es probable que hayas quemado el 7377.

El PCB se imprime tal cual está y está pensado para traspasar a la placa mediante el método de la plancha.

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> Mmm no tan pequeño el detalle...
> 
> Hola Bydho, efectivamente tu circuito quedó "reflejado" respecto del original, con lo cual nunca va a funcionar, incluso es probable que hayas quemado el 7377.
> 
> El PCB se imprime tal cual está y está pensado para traspasar a la placa mediante el método de la plancha.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas tardes mnicolau tengo una duda yo deseo armar el Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge pero quiero saber si para este es necesario armar el convertido CA-CC ya que lo alimentare con un transformador de 14V+14V por cierto en caso de hacer la el convertidor CA-CC como seria la conexion en la entrada tomando en cuenta que el transformador tiene dos salidas de 14V y una tierra o GND..

Aparte no se de donde se saca la entrada de alimentacion para el subwoofer...

Espero me puedas ayudar soy aficionado a la electronica apenas estoy empezando en esto y quiero aprender poco a poco de este apasionante mundo..

Saludos desde venezuela..


----------



## tatajara

mmm si el circuito se alimenta solo con v+ y gnd, deberías usar un extremo ósea 14v y el tap central
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola thewolf, todo circuito electrónico se alimenta con tensión continua, así que vas a tener que pasar la alterna de tu transformador a DC mediante el convertidor que subí (o cualquier otro que quieras utilizar).

Tu transformador tiene punto medio, por eso tenés 3 cables. Vas a utilizar sólo 1 de ellos y el cable de GND. El cable restante quedará sin utilizar.

Otra opción para tu transformador es armar amplificadores con el TDA2040. En ese caso utilizarás un convertidor de CA a CC con 3 entradas (los 3 cables de tu transformador) y obtendrás a la salida tensión simétrica +-18[V] aprox.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

tatajara dijo:


> mmm si el circuito se alimenta solo con v+ y gnd, deberías usar un extremo ósea 14v y el tap central
> Saludos




Y con respecto a la alimentacion para el sub debo sacarla de donde?? De la misma rama que va para los satelites? Y en este caso debo fabricar el conversor CA-CC para el transformador?

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Mira si tienes un transformador grande que tire unos 5 o  6 amperes usa una sola rama y un solo combersor
Y si tienes un transformador que tira unos 3 o 4 amperes usa una rama para los satélites (una rama con un combersor) y otra rama para el sub (otra rama con otra combersor)
Entendiste algo jeje
Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola thewolf, todo circuito electrónico se alimenta con tensión continua, así que vas a tener que pasar la alterna de tu transformador a DC mediante el convertidor que subí (o cualquier otro que quieras utilizar).
> 
> Tu transformador tiene punto medio, por eso tenés 3 cables. Vas a utilizar sólo 1 de ellos y el cable de GND. El cable restante quedará sin utilizar.
> 
> Otra opción para tu transformador es armar amplificadores con el TDA2040. En ese caso utilizarás un convertidor de CA a CC con 3 entradas (los 3 cables de tu transformador) y obtendrás a la salida tensión simétrica +-18[V] aprox.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
> 
> Saludos



Muchisimas gracias mnicolau no habia visto tu respuesta en cuanto a otra duda de donde saco la alimentacion para el subwoofer de la que va para los satelites o de donde la saco..

Saludos y de nuevo gracias



tatajara dijo:


> Mira si tienes un transformador grande que tire unos 5 o  6 amperes usa una sola rama y un solo combersor
> Y si tienes un transformador que tira unos 3 o 4 amperes usa una rama para los satélites (una rama con un combersor) y otra rama para el sub (otra rama con otra combersor)
> Entendiste algo jeje
> Saludos



Perdon me refiero a la señal de alimentacion (audio) para el subwoofer esa la saco de la que va a los satelites o de donde?

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Bueno esa es otra opción, las dos son viables y están muy seguras de que andan
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias mnicolau no habia visto tu respuesta en cuanto a otra duda de donde saco la alimentacion para el subwoofer de la que va para los satelites o de donde la saco..
> 
> Saludos y de nuevo gracias



De nada compañero...
La señal para el sub la obtenés mediante un filtro pasa bajos activo. Dicho circuito toma la señal proveniente de ambos canales, las suma y luego le aplica un filtro para atenuar todas las frecuencias a partir de una específica. De esta manera "pasan" a través del filtro sólo las bajas frecuencias que luego aplicás en la entrada para sub del amplificador.

PD: en el foro podés encontrar muchos filtros pasa bajos activos.

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada compañero...
> La señal para el sub la obtenés mediante un filtro pasa bajos activo. Dicho circuito toma la señal proveniente de ambos canales, las suma y luego le aplica un filtro para atenuar todas las frecuencias a partir de una específica. De esta manera "pasan" a través del filtro sólo las bajas frecuencias que luego aplicás en la entrada para sub del amplificador.
> 
> PD: en el foro podés encontrar muchos filtros pasa bajos activos.
> 
> Saludos




En el caso del montaje que aparece con el nombre de *Amplificador Con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge* es necesario fabricar un filtro pasa bajos activo? De ser asi cual me recomiendas?

Aparte la alimentacion o señal de audio la voy a tomar entonces de las que van a los satelites?

Saludos!


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenas noches amigo investigando me tope con este esquema para un filtro pasa bajos que aca en la comunidad ha tenido buena aceptacion es este http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php este me servira para colocarselo al amplificador que deseo armar?

Me podrian explicar en que consiste la colocacion del potenciometro a todas estas eso me tiene dudoso  y lo otro que no entiendo es que en el tutorial de esa pagina en el pdf dan la plantilla para imprimir el pcb en serigrafia pero en el caso de usar el metodo de la plancha es necesario imprimirla en modo espejo.. Eso como se hace...

Saludos espero me puedan ayudar con esta y la otra duda que deje en el post anterios


----------



## osk_rin

estimado, thewolf5000

te presento una opcion de lo que podrias hacer sin meterte a construir un filtro para el sub. te adjunto una imagen donde trato de explicarte las conexiones para tu nuevo amplificador,


----------



## thewolf5000

osk_rin dijo:


> estimado, thewolf5000
> 
> te presento una opcion de lo que podrias hacer sin meterte a construir un filtro para el sub. te adjunto una imagen donde trato de explicarte las conexiones para tu nuevo amplificador,



Ok, disculpame lo pasado pero me podrias explicar con palabras la conexion.. Veo estas haciendo una especie de puente con respecto al integrado o es con respecto a las entradas de los satelites y las del sub?

Por cierto no tendre problemas con la reproduccion de las frecuencias bajas en el sub??'

Saludos y gracias por tu disposicion a ayudar a un aficionado


----------



## osk_rin

está bien, me supongo que tienes desarmados los altavoces, y dentro de ellos hay una placa con muchos componentes electrónicos, obsérvala e identifica el circuito integrado es de color negro y tiene la matricula AN17832a, hasta ahí todo está bien 

ahora, a ese circuito integrado le entraba el audio por algún lado, verdad bueno desacuerdo a la hoja de datos que me pasaste se puede identificar porque pines "patitas" es donde entra el audio sabiendo esto es muy fácil hacer el paso siguiente

ya que sabes cuales son las entradas en esos pines le sueldas un cablecito, como saber cuál es el pin uno??? es fácil observas el integrado de frente ósea de tal manera que leas la matricula y empiezas a contar de izquierda a derecha, es obvio que el el primero de la izquierda es el uno y el vecino de la derecha es el dos y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al doce. 

hasta ahora ya sabes cual es el circuito integrado, que tiene entradas de audio, y como saber el numero de los pines  ahora procedemos a  lo siguiente:

tomas un cablecito del color que te plazca, lo sueldas en el pin numero 1 listo ya tienes el positivo (salida) que va a la entrada de audio del subwoofer

ahora tomas otro cablecito de color negro de preferencia y lo sueldas a el pin 4, ahora ya tienes el negativo o la tierra que es común para todas las entradas de audio 

de igual forma sodas otros cablecitos al los pines 5 y 7  y tienes las (salidas) que van a la entrada de audio de los medios. 

Bueno es lo más claro que lo pude explicar jajá, no soy muy bueno para esto XD


----------



## thewolf5000

osk_rin dijo:


> está bien, me supongo que tienes desarmados los altavoces, y dentro de ellos hay una placa con muchos componentes electrónicos, obsérvala e identifica el circuito integrado es de color negro y tiene la matricula AN17832a, hasta ahí todo está bien
> 
> ahora, a ese circuito integrado le entraba el audio por algún lado, verdad bueno desacuerdo a la hoja de datos que me pasaste se puede identificar porque pines "patitas" es donde entra el audio sabiendo esto es muy fácil hacer el paso siguiente
> 
> ya que sabes cuales son las entradas en esos pines le sueldas un cablecito, como saber cuál es el pin uno??? es fácil observas el integrado de frente ósea de tal manera que leas la matricula y empiezas a contar de izquierda a derecha, es obvio que el el primero de la izquierda es el uno y el vecino de la derecha es el dos y así sucesivamente hasta llegar al doce.
> 
> hasta ahora ya sabes cual es el circuito integrado, que tiene entradas de audio, y como saber el numero de los pines  ahora procedemos a  lo siguiente:
> 
> tomas un cablecito del color que te plazca, lo sueldas en el pin numero 1 listo ya tienes el positivo (salida) que va a la entrada de audio del subwoofer
> 
> ahora tomas otro cablecito de color negro de preferencia y lo sueldas a el pin 4, ahora ya tienes el negativo o la tierra que es común para todas las entradas de audio
> 
> de igual forma sodas otros cablecitos al los pines 5 y 7  y tienes las (salidas) que van a la entrada de audio de los medios.
> 
> Bueno es lo más claro que lo pude explicar jajá, no soy muy bueno para esto XD



Ahora si te entiendo, pero existe un detalle muy importante el circuito completo del amplificador anterior quedo inoperativo debido a que el AN17832A se daño por efectos de una subida de tension por eso es que tengo que armar otro amplificador y me estoy basando en este que diseño mnicolau..

Mis dudas principales con respecto al armado de este proyecto son:

1) Es necesario armar el filtro pasa bajos?
2) De ser necesario el filtro de donde saco la señal de entrada para el filtro?
3) Si armo el filtro que postee mas arriba que funcion cumple el potenciometro y es necesario montarlo?
4) Si encuentro un PCB diseñado para imprimirlo en serigrafia como lo coloco en modo espejo para usar el metodo de la plancha, OJO el PCB viene en un PDF..

Saludos a todos y gracias por intentar ayudarme...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola wolf, vamos con tus dudas...

1) Si, claro que es necesario el filtro pasa bajos (puede ser activo o pasivo), en este caso es activo.

2) A la señal la tomás de los otros 2 canales y las sumás mediante resistencias de igual valor. Fijate el pdf del filtro que comentás, en la página 3 tenés la conexión del mismo bien representada.

3) El potenciómetro en ese filtro está ubicado a la salida del mismo, con lo cual te permite regular la señal que le llega al sub. Vendría a ser un control de volumen independiente para el sub.

4) Te dejo un pdf "reflejado" del que indicaste, para que puedas imprimir directo el pcb. Si te interesa saber cómo reflejar un pcb, seguí el tutorial que está acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

La opción de reflejar se encuentra en "opciones avanzadas" del CutePDF y luego en el ítem "Opciones PostScript".

Saludos.


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola wolf, vamos con tus dudas...
> 
> 1) Si, claro que es necesario el filtro pasa bajos (puede ser activo o pasivo), en este caso es activo.
> 
> 2) A la señal la tomás de los otros 2 canales y las sumás mediante resistencias de igual valor. Fijate el pdf del filtro que comentás, en la página 3 tenés la conexión del mismo bien representada.
> 
> 3) El potenciómetro en ese filtro está ubicado a la salida del mismo, con lo cual te permite regular la señal que le llega al sub. Vendría a ser un control de volumen independiente para el sub.
> 
> 4) Te dejo un pdf "reflejado" del que indicaste, para que puedas imprimir directo el pcb. Si te interesa saber cómo reflejar un pcb, seguí el tutorial que está acá:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/
> 
> La opción de reflejar se encuentra en "opciones avanzadas" del CutePDF y luego en el ítem "Opciones PostScript".
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos dias mnicolau muchisimas gracias a ti y todos los que me han ayudado a aclarar mis dudas, la ultima duda que me queda para empezar con el montaje es con respecto a la alimentacion del filtro pasa bajos... La puedo hacer con el transformador que yo poseo??

Saludos


----------



## bydho

LIsto
Estaba al reves que mal, pero bueno ahora quedo bien,anda a la perfeccion ahora voy a acer el bridge gracias a todos por su ayuda despues subo fotos de como me quedo armado


----------



## tatajara

> Buenos dias mnicolau muchisimas gracias a ti y todos los que me han ayudado a aclarar mis dudas, la ultima duda que me queda para empezar con el montaje es con respecto a la alimentacion del filtro pasa bajos... La puedo hacer con el transformador que yo poseo??
> 
> Saludos


si, claro que se puede 



> LIsto
> Estaba al reves que mal, pero bueno ahora quedo bien,anda a la perfeccion ahora voy a acer el bridge gracias a todos por su ayuda despues subo fotos de como me quedo armado


de nada copañero y espero que lo disfrutes

saludos a todos


----------



## thewolf5000

tatajara dijo:


> si, claro que se puede
> 
> 
> de nada copañero y espero que lo disfrutes
> 
> saludos a todos




Y la tierra del transformador la puedo usar para ambos circuitos... Es decir amplificador y filtro...


Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Si deben ir todas las masas unidas
Pégate una vuelta por el tema: algunas pautas para diseños de fuentes de alimentación para audio 
Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

tatajara dijo:


> Si deben ir todas las masas unidas
> Pégate una vuelta por el tema: algunas pautas para diseños de fuentes de alimentación para audio
> Saludos



Gracias hermano muy atento de su parte, por cierto tengo una pregunta mi PC tiene una tarjeta de sonido Realtek la cual posee un soft para el manejo de la misma por el PC entre sus caracteristicas esta la de manejar las entradas y salidas de la misma en una de las salidas aparece asi 

"Salida Central/Subwoofer" para habilitar esa salida.. Es posible que esta tarjeta posea ya integrado un filtro pasa bajos y por ende no sea necesario construir el mismo..

Espero me puedas ayudar tu o cualquier otro que sepa del tema..

Saludos hermano


----------



## tatajara

Yo diría que si, vamos a esperar a que alguien más nos de su opinión
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

tewolf...en donde aparese eso???en el monitor o en la placa???mi placa es de esa marca.es incorporada en la mayoria y se amplia hasta 5.1 pero si esa placa no tiene la salida no sirve de nada.la mia configura hasta 5.1 pero solo tiene una salida.habri que mirar el cpu primero.

O lo que decis es que la salida de la pc pasa de cer stereo a una salida de sub???


----------



## thewolf5000

Introtuning dijo:


> tewolf...en donde aparese eso???en el monitor o en la placa???mi placa es de esa marca.es incorporada en la mayoria y se amplia hasta 5.1 pero si esa placa no tiene la salida no sirve de nada.la mia configura hasta 5.1 pero solo tiene una salida.habri que mirar el cpu primero.
> 
> O lo que decis es que la salida de la pc pasa de cer stereo a una salida de sub???



Es una tarjeta integrada la misma posee la salida de linea(verde), entrada de microfono(rosada) y entrada azul que no recuerdo para que es...

Pero la misma en el soft que trae permite configurar una entrada como salidas y entre esas configuraciones esta salida de graves/subwoofer


----------



## tatajara

Si es así fíjate si puedes configurar una saluda para el sub y otra para los satélites 
Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

tatajara dijo:


> Si es así fíjate si puedes configurar una saluda para el sub y otra para los satélites
> Saludos



Es correcto si puedo configurar una como salida para sub y otra como salida para satelite.. 

Adjunto imagen


----------



## tatajara

Entonces no necesitas un filtro para dividir las señales, te vino al pelo jeje
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

exelente aplicacion amigo.podrias pasar el nombre del programa o soft que usa esa placa???seria de gran ayuda.mi ampli sigue en espera.espero que no se queme de tanto polvo.mañana subo fotos de como quedo.para que vean que si lo hice jajaja


----------



## tatajara

jaja dale las esperamos 
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

esta es solo de la placa faltan el resto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Las otras imágenes las pueden ver aqui

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.196018027106005.46159.100000934275854


----------



## fas0

Introtuning dijo:


> exelente aplicacion amigo.podrias pasar el nombre del programa o soft que usa esa placa???seria de gran ayuda.mi ampli sigue en espera.espero que no se queme de tanto polvo.mañana subo fotos de como quedo.para que vean que si lo hice jajaja



ese es el programa que viene con el Driver del audio integrado (realtek) de los motherboards, solo funcionan con dichos integrados.. si tenés sonido de otra marca, no te sirve.


----------



## thewolf5000

fas0 dijo:


> ese es el programa que viene con el Driver del audio integrado (realtek) de los motherboards, solo funcionan con dichos integrados.. si tenés sonido de otra marca, no te sirve.



Eso es correcto investigue y solo funciona con tarjtetas de sonido realtek.. Saludos!


----------



## Introtuning

Introtuning dijo:


> tewolf...en donde aparese eso???en el monitor o en la placa???mi placa es de esa marca.es incorporada en la mayoria



yta aclare que tengo una incorporada de la misma marca coyotin...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, oye introtuning, tu amplificador se ve muy bien, ese es el orden que debe de haber para que funcione, solo falta ver las soldaduras en foto jejeje saludos


----------



## tatajara

Introtuning dijo:


> esta es solo de la placa faltan el resto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las otras imágenes las pueden ver aqui
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.196018027106005.46159.100000934275854




Felicitaciones intro, te quedo muy lindo y con mucha prolijidad
Saludos


----------



## espon

gente paso a contarles que ya lo termine definitivamente al amp, para solucionar el tema de los podes directamente compre nuevos y listo un problema solucionado. en tema de sonido es una maravilla, muy conforme quede, la verdad que estos tda son muy buenos. bueno terminando el tema solamente me faltaría armarle una linda cajita y punto final.

bueno saludos gente del foro.

pd: luego subiré fotos.


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> gente paso a contarles que ya lo termine definitivamente al amp, para solucionar el tema de los podes directamente compre nuevos y listo un problema solucionado...



Así que venía por ahí el problema... me alegro lo hayas resuelto espon 

Esperamos esas fotos!

Saludos


----------



## TitanAE

apa! veo que hubo actividad en semana santa ^^
muy felices pascuas para todos!
estuve leyendo comentarios atrás y noté que bydho tuvo problemas con el circuito del amplificador, yo arranque haciendo el circuito del ampli + pre y no tuve éxito, días posteriores (totalmente indignado y enojado) desarme el circuito, arme el pre, el cual salió andando de una y con el cual estoy super contento con los resultados. luego me dispuse armar el ampli solo, con el circuito que uso bydho y no obtuve buenos resultados, respeté todo al pie de la letra, mismos componentes que especifica ahí, la pcb me quedo impecable (perdonen por la falta de humildad, pero el método de planchado me da excelente resultados) pero no anda, y ya compre 3 veces el 7377!! lamentablemente ya me di por vencido.

adjunto una imagen del circuito 2 en 1 terminado, del circuito de solo ampli no he sacado fotos, pero quedo de igual calidad a éste...



saludos gente!!


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenos dias gente espero todos esten bien y avanzando en sus proyectos con este ampli 

Escribo debido a que se me presento un problema hoy sali a comprar los componentes para armar el amplificador con 7377 consegui CASI todo ya que se me presento un problema no consegui el TDA7377 ni mucho menos el TDA7379 que me recomendo un amigo de aca del foro..

Los unicos que me ofrecieron fue TDA7375 y TDA7381... Buscando los datasheet de los mismo me di cuenta que el TDA7375 es compatible pin a pin con el TDA7377 estoy en los correcto?

Seria posible sustituir el TDA7379-7377 que son recomendados para este montaje por un TDA7375¿¿??

Saludos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan prestar..

P.D: Aca dejo el datasheet del TDA7375 http://www.audiosound.info/katlisty/TDA7375.pdf


----------



## TitanAE

Hola thewolf5000, te comento, no se que circuito estas armando si el de AllInOne (como le llamo yo al de pre+ampli =P) o el del ampli solo, fijate que en la hoja de datos del integrado esta el circuito del amplificador Double Bridge, esa es la configuración del amplificador, proba armar ese de ultima que sino me equivoco es el mismo del que se está tratando acá. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco por favor.
Probá y comentanos...


----------



## thewolf5000

TitanAE dijo:


> Hola thewolf5000, te comento, no se que circuito estas armando si el de AllInOne (como le llamo yo al de pre+ampli =P) o el del ampli solo, fijate que en la hoja de datos del integrado esta el circuito del amplificador Double Bridge, esa es la configuración del amplificador, proba armar ese de ultima que sino me equivoco es el mismo del que se está tratando acá. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco por favor.
> Probá y comentanos...



Estoy armando este "Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge" necesito saber si es posible aunque viendo el datasheet del TDA7375 lo comparo con el TDA7377 y se ve compatible...

Espero me puedan aclarar la duda.. Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Seria posible sustituir el TDA7379-7377 que son recomendados para este montaje por un TDA7375¿¿??


Según el datasheet no solo son compatibles, sino que el 7375 puede entregar un poco mas de potencia que el 7377 -> Léase: admite impedancia de carga un poco menores.
Verificá el que pinout sea el mismo, y si es así, reemplazalo nomás y asegurate de no exceder los 18V de tensión de alimentación.


----------



## mnicolau

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Espero me puedan aclarar la duda.. Saludos!



Si colocás "7375" en el buscador, vas a encontrar varias referencias a este tema. Ahí vas a ver que se habló muchas veces ya del reemplazo de ese IC en lugar del 7377 sin ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Es correcto si puedo configurar una como salida para sub y otra como salida para satelite..
> 
> Adjunto imagen



en este momento probe las salidas, de la targeta y no tira la señal filtrada si las separa y me supongo que el el sub y el central son las dos salidas sumadas de L,R pero no esta filtrada


----------



## Ericktronik

Hola!
estaba viendo tu post de "Amplificador con TDA7377 + Preamplificadores + vúmetro + PCBs"
y la verdad me interesa mucho armarlo, pero...
te agradeceria mucho si puedes pasarme el archivo del "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0" para el PCBWizard, pues deseo añadirle el vumetro con el LM3915.
gracias!
PD. Muy bueno tu trabajo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ericktronik dijo:


> te agradeceria mucho si puedes pasarme el archivo del "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0" para el PCBWizard, pues deseo añadirle el vumetro con el LM3915.


Mariano no proporciona los archivos originales de PCBWizzard para evitar situaciones molestas con robos y falsificación de quien lo diseñó. Vas a tener que arreglarte de hacerlo por tu cuenta...


----------



## thewolf5000

Buenas tardes compañeros queria hacerles una pregunta... Hoy empece construyendo el convertidor CA-CC y lo probe en el proto la tension al principio era de 17.60 tiene aproximadamente 25min funcionando y la tension se ubico ahora en 18.12 a que se debe ese aumento paulatino con el tiempo?

Saludos!


----------



## Ericktronik

ezavalla dijo:


> Mariano no proporciona los archivos originales de PCBWizzard para evitar situaciones molestas con robos y falsificación de quien lo diseñó. Vas a tener que arreglarte de hacerlo por tu cuenta...



Y si me pueden pasar el esquematico?


----------



## tatajara

Porque no haces un vúmetro y lo haces dentro de la misma placa y lo conectas por medio de puentes, es una idea 
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros queria hacerles una pregunta... Hoy empece construyendo el convertidor CA-CC y lo probe en el proto la tension al principio era de 17.60 tiene aproximadamente 25min funcionando y la tension se ubico ahora en 18.12 a que se debe ese aumento paulatino con el tiempo?
> 
> Saludos!



Tu transformador reduce la tensión de línea mediante una constante fija de relación de espiras primarias y secundarias, con lo cual el aumento que notaste es simplemente debido a que la tensión de línea (220[VAC]) subió un poco (aprox un 2.5%) y tal aumento se reflejó en el secundario.

Ericktronik, los esquemas están todos en el datasheet del 7377.

Saludos


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> Tu transformador reduce la tensión de línea mediante una constante fija de relación de espiras primarias y secundarias, con lo cual el aumento que notaste es simplemente debido a que la tensión de línea (220[VAC]) subió un poco (aprox un 2.5%) y tal aumento se reflejó en el secundario.
> 
> Ericktronik, los esquemas están todos en el datasheet del 7377.
> 
> Saludos



La alimentacion es de 110 Voltios maximo llegan a 119 Voltios... Y la preocupacion es debido a que el TDA7375 puede manejar un maximo de 18Voltios...

Espero me puedan aclarar esa duda y en un caso de que esa tension sea mucho mayor a la maxima requerida me indiquen como regularla a una mas baja..

Saludos!


----------



## espon

gente una preguntita bolud.. hoy note que aunque tenga el pote de bass al mínimo se nota como si hubiera un leve bass puesto, no es la gran cosa pero lo noto en las cansiones pero de todos modos cuando subo el pote el bass sube así que porlomenos el pote no es. y lo que también vi que los potes empiezan a regular cuando están por la mitad . bueno saludos.


----------



## espon

gente otra pregunta puedo remplazar el lm7809 por el lm7805?


----------



## phavlo

Como poder se puede, solamente te va a cambiar el voltaje de salida del regulador, en lugar de ser una salida de 9V, va a ser de 5V..


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> gente otra pregunta puedo remplazar el lm7809 por el lm7805?



Hola espon, el tema está en que el TDA1524 necesita mínimo de 7.5[V] de alimentación (está la info en el datasheet), así que si colocás un 7805 no te va a funcionar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola espon, el tema está en que el TDA1524 necesita mínimo de 7.5[V] de alimentación (está la info en el datasheet), así que si colocás un 7805 no te va a funcionar el circuito.
> 
> Saludos



mnicolau te paso a explicar lo que me paso resulta que hoy lo voy a prender al ampli este y me llevo la sorpresa que no tira sonido ni nada entonces agarro el tester y me fijo en la entra de energía y me marcaba 17.5v cosa q lo estoy alimentando con 12v ¿esto porque puede ser? otra cosa que vi que la pata out del regulador no tiraba sus 9v como que aparenta que esta fallado puede ser por eso que marque 17v?


----------



## espon

gente hoy compre el regulador y ya por lo menos me tira 9v al pre pero... el tda7377 sigue marcando 17v y no da sonido. q anda pansando?


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> gente hoy compre el regulador y ya por lo menos me tira 9v al pre pero... el tda7377 sigue marcando 17v y no da sonido. q anda pansando?



No podemos adivinar espon... comentá un poco más la situación, de dónde alimentás? de dónde tomás la señal? fotos, etc.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> No podemos adivinar espon... comentá un poco más la situación, de dónde alimentás? de dónde tomás la señal? fotos, etc.
> 
> Saludos



perdon nicolau por la poca info q pase bueno te paso a decir q al principio lo conecte con un cargador de baterías de auto , luego con un fuente de pc y hasta y iba todo de lujo luego la señal la tomo de un mp3 y ahora en un toque le paso fotos de los dos lados.

aca les dejo las fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Dejó de funcionar de un momento a otro? Probaste meter la señal de entrada directo al 7377 sin pasar por el 1524? De esa manera descartás dónde estaría el problema.

Tené cuidado con la tensión de salida porque el 7377 se banca 18[V] máx y andás bastante cerca.

Estás alimentando con una fuente de PC? Por qué tenés 17[V]? Si no la modificaste al propósito para hacer eso, dudá de esa fuente.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Dejó de funcionar de un momento a otro? Probaste meter la señal de entrada directo al 7377 sin pasar por el 1524? De esa manera descartás dónde estaría el problema.
> 
> Tené cuidado con la tensión de salida porque el 7377 se banca 18[V] máx y andás bastante cerca.
> 
> Estás alimentando con una fuente de PC? Por qué tenés 17[V]? Si no la modificaste al propósito para hacer eso, dudá de esa fuente.
> 
> Saludos



no en este momento es alimentado con un trasformador de 12v 3a pero no entiendo porque cuando lo mido me tira 17v aparte el 7377 no calienta parece como si no estuviera encendido. los unicos q levantan temp son el regulador y muy poco el preamplificador. pero.. antes de conectar el amplificador y al medir el transformador tira sus respectivos 12v pero al momentos de conectarlo se eleva a 17v

saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> no en este momento es alimentado con un trasformador de 12v 3a pero no entiendo porque cuando lo mido me tira 17v aparte el 7377 no calienta parece como si no estuviera encendido. los unicos q levantan temp son el regulador y muy poco el preamplificador. pero.. antes de conectar el amplificador y al medir el transformador tira sus respectivos 12v pero al momentos de conectarlo se eleva a 17v
> 
> saludos



porque no utilizas un regulador a 12v, creo que es un 7812.

asi descartas el problema de los 17v.
creo que eso puede funcionar.

saludos.


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> porque no utilizas un regulador a 12v, creo que es un 7812.
> 
> asi descartas el problema de los 17v.
> creo que eso puede funcionar.
> 
> saludos.



pero antes con el 7809 andaba perfecto.


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> no en este momento es alimentado con un trasformador de 12v 3a pero no entiendo porque cuando lo mido me tira 17v aparte el 7377 no calienta parece como si no estuviera encendido. los unicos q levantan temp son el regulador y muy poco el preamplificador. pero.. antes de conectar el amplificador y al medir el transformador tira sus respectivos 12v pero al momentos de conectarlo se eleva a 17v
> 
> saludos



Al pasar de AC a CC, vas a obtener una tensión contínua con un valor √2 veces mayor aproximadamente al valor que tenía en AC. Es por eso que con tu transformador de 12[VAC], al rectificarlo obtenés aprox 17[VDC].

Probá meter la señal al 7377 porque tal vez sea el 1524 el problema.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Al pasar de AC a CC, vas a obtener una tensión contínua con un valor √2 veces mayor aproximadamente al valor que tenía en AC. Es por eso que con tu transformador de 12[VAC], al rectificarlo obtenés aprox 17[VDC].
> 
> Probá meter la señal al 7377 porque tal vez sea el 1524 el problema.
> 
> Saludos



ok voy a probar , ahora una pregunta mnicolau porque antes andaba bien por mas q tenga esos 17v? (por mas de semana y media anduvo hasta el dia de ayer.)


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> ok voy a probar , ahora una pregunta mnicolau porque antes andaba bien por mas q tenga esos 17v? (por mas de semana y media anduvo hasta el dia de ayer.)



Esa justamente sería la pregunta del millón... y es lo que vas a tener que descubrir haciendo distintas pruebas. Inyectar directo al 7377 te va a permitir determinar en qué parte tenés el problema.

PD: lo usás con disipador no??

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Esa justamente sería la pregunta del millón... y es lo que vas a tener que descubrir haciendo distintas pruebas. Inyectar directo al 7377 te va a permitir determinar en qué parte tenés el problema.
> 
> PD: lo usás con disipador no??
> 
> Saludos



hola nuevamente bueno probé de inyectar directamente y no sucedió nada sigue sin salir sonido y a tu pregunta del disipador si utilizo un disipador de p2 pero en la foto no aparecía porque lo saque para limpiarle la grasa y ponerle nueva


----------



## mnicolau

Si hiciste la prueba correctamente y todo lo demás está OK, me refiero a la alimentación del IC, entradas, salidas y led de stand-by encendido, entonces palmó el 7377 por alguna razón...

Seguí midiendo para descartar cualquier tipo de error que hayas cometido en la prueba y sino tendrás que cambiar el IC.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Si hiciste la prueba correctamente y todo lo demás está OK, me refiero a la alimentación del IC, entradas, salidas y led de stand-by encendido, entonces palmó el 7377 por alguna razón...
> 
> Seguí midiendo para descartar cualquier tipo de error que hayas cometido en la prueba y sino tendrás que cambiar el IC.
> 
> Saludos



una pregunta a pin stand by del ic cuanto voltaje tiene que tener?


----------



## El Pelado

Me encantó el proyecto y ya estoy juntando las cosas para armarlo!! *Preguntontas*: Lo voy a usar en la pc, hay algun problema si armo el preamplificador y ampli todo junto? Otra, debo cambiarle el capacitor de entrada al 7377 si armo todo junto?? Cuando cierro la heladera se apaga la luz???? 
Abrazo!!


----------



## Pablo16

El Pelado dijo:


> *Preguntontas*: Lo voy a usar en la pc, hay algun problema si armo el preamplificador y ampli todo junto? Otra, debo cambiarle el capacitor de entrada al 7377 si armo todo junto?? Cuando cierro la heladera se apaga la luz????
> Abrazo!!



Usa el circuito como lo publico mnicolau en la primera pagina (pre+amplificador). Te recomiendo que tengas cuidado de que no se te peguen pistas al momento de fabricar el PCB porque a mí me paso y mate el 7377. Voy a diseñar el pcb con un poco mas de espacio para no tener problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El Pelado dijo:


> *Preguntontas*: Lo voy a usar en la pc, hay algun problema si armo el preamplificador y ampli todo junto?


Te desaconsejo seriamente que armes el preamplificador con el TDA1524. Es un chip que tiene una ganancia muy elevada y es excesiva si la vas a usar con la PC....casi no le vas a controlar el volumen.
Es preferible que armes solo el amplificador (estéreo o 2.1) y hagas algún otro preamplificador mas adecuado, como el que anda por este mismo tema con un TL071...


----------



## El Pelado

Gracias por las respuestas gente!!! un abrazo, despues de armado subo fotos!! Ahh otra, voy a armar el conversor CA CC con un trafo para dicroicas de 200W, ya se que es medio mucho pero lo tengo! despues les comento si mete mucho ruido.


----------



## thewolf5000

mnicolau dijo:


> Si hiciste la prueba correctamente y todo lo demás está OK, me refiero a la alimentación del IC, entradas, salidas y led de stand-by encendido, entonces palmó el 7377 por alguna razón...
> 
> Seguí midiendo para descartar cualquier tipo de error que hayas cometido en la prueba y sino tendrás que cambiar el IC.
> 
> Saludos



Una pregunta mnicolau el pin de stand by en el IC TDA7377 que funcion cumple exactamente??

Ya que arme el amplificador con el diagrama hecho por ti y tengo aca un "control" que tenia el viejo subwoofer que recicle para armar el amplificador logre utilizarlo para dar volumen a los satelites pero me sobraron dos cables uno stand by y otro que dice 3.3V que creo es para un led..


----------



## espon

gente una pregunta con el tester tengo alguna forma de comprobar el estado del ic 7377?


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> gente una pregunta con el tester tengo alguna forma de comprobar el estado del ic 7377?



Sólo vas a poder medir si hay pines en corto, no hay otra cosa que puedas comprobar.

El stand-by, si *no* está conectado a +V, el ampli permanece en dicho estado de reposo. Hay que conectarlo para que el 7377 encienda y funcione.

Saludos


----------



## espon

mnicolau dijo:


> Sólo vas a poder medir si hay pines en corto, no hay otra cosa que puedas comprobar.
> 
> El stand-by, si *no* está conectado a +V, el ampli permanece en dicho estado de reposo. Hay que conectarlo para que el 7377 encienda y funcione.
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ahora te paso a preguntar ¿en que función del teste puedo medir si están en corto? ¿en diodo? y que me tendría que poner el testes.

pd:en el pin del stand-by me esta midiendo 2v. es correcto eso?

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces stand-by es como mute???? en ese caso como podrimos hacerlo funcionar como tal???


----------



## tatajara

Hola, aparecí de nuevo jeje
Para hacer funcionar el stand-by puedes hacer como te dijo mariano y dejarlo siempre conectado o sino ponerle un interruptor
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pero tatajara, funcionaria como mute???, con el interruptor


----------



## tatajara

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_by
Acá te lo explica y yo creo que si se puede usar como mute 
Saludos


----------



## espon

volviendo al tema esta bien que tenga 2v en el pin de stan-by?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ohh ya ahora entiendo, ahh y respecto a tus 2v, se supone que se puentea a +vcc, entonces stan-by te tiene que dar lo mismo que +vcc (creo)


----------



## espon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ohh ya ahora entiendo, ahh y respecto a tus 2v, se supone que se puentea a +vcc, entonces stan-by te tiene que dar lo mismo que +vcc (creo)



creo que no, ya que tiene una resistencia de 10k en el tramo al pin stand by


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mmm entonces no lo se  esque o no lo he armado 
perdona amigo esperemos a que responda el creador "Mnicolau"
oye spon una duda fuera de tema: 
como haces para que aparesca asi

"Mastodonte Man dijo:  
ohh ya ahora entiendo, ahh y respecto a tus 2v, se supone que se puentea a +vcc, entonces stan-by te tiene que dar lo mismo que +vcc (creo)

Pero lo dice en un cuadro gris


----------



## espon

abaja de todo tenes una palabra que dice cita arriba de donde te dice en la pagina que estas. bueno cuando lo apretas te da la posibilidad de armar una cita a base de otro comentario. espero haberte ayudado

saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

espon dijo:


> abaja de todo tenes una palabra que dice cita arriba de donde te dice en la pagina que estas. bueno cuando lo apretas te da la posibilidad de armar una cita a base de otro comentario. espero haberte ayudado
> 
> saludos



aver creo que es asi pero no se
YUUUUUPI!!!!!
gracias espon


----------



## espon

si , es así.

saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

oye espon una duda, donde dices que stand-by tiene una resistencia de 10k, en el PCB dice interruptor????
Porque no veo la terminal que dice Stand-by


----------



## espon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> oye espon una duda, donde dices que stand-by tiene una resistencia de 10k, en el PCB dice interruptor????
> Porque no veo la terminal que dice Stand-by



el terminal stand-by es el pin 7 del integrado ic7377 y la resistencia de 10k es la esta después de la de 1k(q alimenta al led)


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ese dice "Interruptor", no'???


----------



## espon

si es el del tramo q dice interruptor.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces esta no deberia dar voltaje especifico, solo pasa la corriente cuando se puentea en este caso con un switch, no???


----------



## charlie45

Hola a todos
Tengo una pregunta, por favor no me remitan a post anteriores, soy cubano, tengo muy poco tiempo de conexion,
Con los 12 volts de una fuente de PC, es suficiente para que este circuito trabaje?
Mi fuente es de 250 watts, de un pIII bien viejito.
Saludos al creador de este post, mnicolau
Gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amm si de hecho este circuito no consume mas de 3A, revisa las especificaciones de tu fuente en donde dice 12v, pero por ser de 250w yo creo que si los da y que hasta te da para 2 placas

PD: Casi creo que ha de dar como 12v a 7A pero revisalo


----------



## espon

una pregunta Mastodonte ya lo armaste al amp?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ya pero lo vendi luego luego, en $1000, a un compañero, dije que era de 90w aunque es de 60w


----------



## espon

lindo negocio te mandaste

hola nuevamente solo quería preguntar si alguien sabe sobra mi pregunta del pin stand- y de cuanta energía necesita. saludos.

ojala lo pueda revivir porque la verdad me da mucha bronca que se allá roto , aparte justo con mi papa ya estábamos haciendo la caja preparando la fuente y etc y cuando lo voy a prender , no anda. si supieran la cara que puse..


----------



## espon

agrego una medición que hice recién el pin 7 con el integrado colocado marca 2v y si el integrado marca 17v


----------



## charlie45

Gracias por la respuesta, Mastodonte man. probaré pronto la fuente.
Saludos
Charlie


----------



## espon

hola nuevamente , miren les cuento cambien el ic7377 y problema solucionado volvió a andar todo de vuelta, realmente no se cual fue el causante de la falla del otro ic. pero bueno por suerte era salvable el ampli

saludos


----------



## tatajara

espon dijo:


> hola nuevamente , miren les cuento cambien el ic7377 y problema solucionado volvió a andar todo de vuelta, realmente no se cual fue el causante de la falla del otro ic. pero bueno por suerte era salvable el ampli
> 
> saludos


 No habrá sido problemas de soldaduras no 
saludos tatajara


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> No habrá sido problemas de soldaduras no
> saludos tatajara



no. las revise muchas veces. aparte tenia un problema al antiguo ic con el stand-by , chupaba energía. ahora lo mas raro de todo que el ampli dejo de funcar después de que lo probara con una fuente de pc. alguien tendrá una idea de habrá sido?


----------



## Ericktronik

el ampli funca siempre o despues de un tiempo deja de funcionar?

porque si hay que comprar un ic para cada vez que se va a usar...

alguien que ya lo haya armado puede porfavor contestarme si le ha funcionado bien sin ningun tipo de problema y si cada vez que lo enciende le responde

gracias


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> el ampli funca siempre o despues de un tiempo deja de funcionar?
> 
> porque si hay que comprar un ic para cada vez que se va a usar...
> 
> alguien que ya lo haya armado puede porfavor contestarme si le ha funcionado bien sin ningun tipo de problema y si cada vez que lo enciende le responde
> 
> gracias




el ampli me funco joya todo el tiempo hasta q*UE* lo conecte en un fuente de una pc.


----------



## tatajara

Revisa soldaduras, pistas en corto, cables mal soldados, etc. 
Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> " hasta q lo conecte en un fuente de una pc".



Es decir que solo funca con un transormador y el conversor CA/CC ?


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> Es decir que solo funca con un transormador y el conversor CA/CC ?



según mnicolau también funciona con una fuente de pc.


----------



## tatajara

sisi yo también lo probé con una fuente de PC y funciono lo mas bien, revisa lo que te dije 
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Revisa soldaduras, pistas en corto, cables mal soldados, etc.
> Saludos



como te dije antes no era problema de eso , fue solo que se conecto en una fuente y dejo de andar se cambio el 7377 y listo volvió andar. 

pd:aclaro q*UE* resolde todo antes de comprar el ic7377 de vuelta pero no había caso. aparte leyendo todo el post a un usuario le paso exactamente lo mismo a mi , tenia el problema de que al pin de stand by le llegaba 1.8v y no le encendía el tda7377 lo cambio y problema solucionado



tatajara dijo:


> sisi yo también lo probé con una fuente de PC y funciono lo mas bien, revisa lo que te dije
> Saludos



puede ser que halla invertido los cables de alimentaron en la entrada de la bornera y se allá roto por eso?


----------



## Ericktronik

que tan dificil es conseguir un transformador de 5A a 12V???

tengo pensado conectar los vumetros (1 para cada canal) y los analizadores de espectro (1 para cada canal), ademas de un ventilador con un circuito elevador a 24V o 18V.

gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ericktronik dijo:


> que tan dificil es conseguir un transformador de 5A a 12V???


Es mu simple conseguir ese transformador! Solo tenés que comprar un transformador de 12V para lámparas dicroicas y debés asegurarte que sea un trafo real y no un fuente conmutada. El costo de estos trafos es muy bajo y proveen 50 o 60W sin problema...


----------



## chacarock

si una lastima que no funcionen con las fuentesitas conmutades de las dicroicas, mete muchisimo ruido. pero son tantan baratas


----------



## ZUNDACK

Tengo una pequeña pregunta el circuito soportara una fuente de 24v de 5 Ampers???????

por que alo que veo talves el TDA7377 si pero el control de volumen(TDA1524)nesecitaria un regulador como ven espero su respuesta.......


----------



## Ericktronik

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Tengo una pequeña pregunta el circuito soportara una fuente de 24v de 5 Ampers???????



Lo siento pero no.

el tda7377 funciona maximo a 18v quizas 19v

saludos


----------



## MaTiXx090

Y adonde tengo que conectar la entrada de subwoofer y de cuando tiene que ser el subwofer que le tenga que poner?

Gracias


----------



## weber3234

muchachos arme el amplificador con tda7377 y la verdad me sorprendio. ls pregunta que les queria hacer es si podre mover un subwoofer b-52 de 10¨ de doble bobina. el mismo es de 500w supuestamente o bien un sub XXX de 10 de 500w que hay en mercadolibre, o de ultima si con los 6 x 9 de bomber de 100w los tiro mucho mas que con el estereo.

PD: por favor muchachos contesten a la brevedad por que estoy desesperado por comprar un sub o los 6x9 de bomber


----------



## El Pelado

Hola a todos!! estoy armando los vumetros, y luego haré el ampli...me gusta ir en contra de la corriente...les paso unas fotitos, y tengan la precaucion porque el print del integrado, es ligeramente mas chico, por lo que despues no coinciden los agujeros (será cuestion de marcas??) A la hora de agujerear, mas vale midan primero, asi no les pasa lo que a mi , de todo se aprende!! Cuando los termine subo mas, el papel que utilizo para las transferencias es el de Plaquetodo, muuuuy bueno!!!


----------



## espon

gente una duda si por ejemplo yo conecte al revés la alimentación del amplificador con la fuente de pc el integrado se puede dañar?


----------



## tatajara

Si la fuente estaba encendida, se puede llegar a dañar, pero en la mayoría de los casos explotan algunos componentes o algo por el estilo
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Si la fuente estaba encendida, se puede llegar a dañar, pero en la mayoría de los casos explotan algunos componentes o algo por el estilo
> Saludos



y el amplificador también? porque explotar porlomenos no exploto nada.


----------



## tatajara

Probalo de nuevo con las conexiones bien hechas y si no anda empesa a testear componentes y el integrado
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Probalo de nuevo con las conexiones bien hechas y si no anda empesa a testear componentes y el integrado
> Saludos



tatajara mira que el ampli ya esta andando perfectamente osea se me rompió la vez pasada cuando lo conecte a la fuente de pc dejo de andar ahora anda perfecto con el cargador de baterías de auto que lo convertí en fuente de laboratorio .

pd:cambie el integrado y anduvo de vuelta el tema que ahora me da miedo ponerlo de vuelta.


----------



## tatajara

Conéctalo sin miedo que no pasa nada, eso si tene MUCHO cuidado con las conexiones, no te equivoques 
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Conéctalo sin miedo que no pasa nada, eso si tene MUCHO cuidado con las conexiones, no te equivoques
> Saludos



perdon que te insista tatajara pero la vez pasada porque se rompió al conectarlo a la fuente?


----------



## tatajara

No dijiste que lo conectaste al revés??
saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> No dijiste que lo conectaste al revés??
> saludos



supuse. no estaba seguro.


----------



## tatajara

Si el ampli ahora anda, conéctalo que no tiene que por que pasar nada si yo lo conecte y no paso nada, eso sí, tene mucho cuidado con las conexiones
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Si el ampli ahora anda, conéctalo que no tiene que por que pasar nada si yo lo conecte y no paso nada, eso sí, tene mucho cuidado con las conexiones
> Saludos



ok gracias tatajara voy a probar y cuanto como anduvo 

pd: tatajara te metió ruido la fuente al amplificador?


----------



## tatajara

Dale, esperamos tu respuesta
Aveses cuando estaba sin sonido aparecían esos ruidos de coolers pero después no, muy poco
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Dale, esperamos tu respuesta
> Aveses cuando estaba sin sonido aparecían esos ruidos de coolers pero después no, muy poco
> Saludos



joya, bueno cuando pruebe aviso

Gente lo probé con la fuente y anduvo perfecto!!! estoy re contento ahora, solo falta la caja y proyecto terminado gracias a todos.!  como se rompió antes va a quedar como una intriga pero bueno lo pasado pisado.!

PD: Hasta le puse un medidor de temperatura así maso menos saber como anda de temp y no morir en el intento.!

PD2: Cuando tenga todo terminado mando fotitos.

Saludos!


----------



## El Pelado

Les hago una consulta, hice el vumetro que se presentan aqui, el de mnicolau, funciona excelente, pero tengo un problema, el amplificador que tengo es chiquito, hecho con unos tda 2003 en puente, que segun dice tira 16W, ¿como hago para hacer mas sensible el vumetro? ya que lo tengo que poner bastante fuerte como para que se encienda, desde ya gracias!! 
Envio fotos, el soporte de los leds son los conectores de los cables planos de PC, vienen justo!!


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola yo tambien arme el vumetro de minicolau, pero en ves de colocar un LM3915 coloque un LM3916,¿no hay problema?, este funciona al colocar el dedo en la entrada se encienden los leds.. ahora lo conecto a la salida de mi mp3 y no pasa nada no se encienden ningun leds.... lo conecte a la salida de un amplificador de 3.5W y se encendieron todos los leds..
no entiendo por que no fuenciona correctamente.. saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

el circuito esta diseñado para el lm3915
el lm3916 creo que es el que se conecta en conjunto al lm3915 para hacer un vumetro de 19 leds
te aconsejaria que usaras el lm3915


----------



## tatajara

maximoss3500 dijo:


> Hola yo tambien arme el vumetro de minicolau, pero en ves de colocar un LM3915 coloque un LM3916,¿no hay problema?, este funciona al colocar el dedo en la entrada se encienden los leds.. ahora lo conecto a la salida de mi mp3 y no pasa nada no se encienden ningun leds.... lo conecte a la salida de un amplificador de 3.5W y se encendieron todos los leds..
> no entiendo por que no fuenciona correctamente.. saludos



Si tranquilamente lo podes usar el lm3916, no hay problemas 
Ahora el vúmetro va conectado a la entrada de señal, no en la salida del amplificador y lo que podes usar para regular la sensibilidad es un potenciómetro, que seguro lo tiene este circuito (no lo mire el circuito)
Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

tatajara dijo:


> Ahora el vúmetro va conectado a la entrada de señal, no en la salida del amplificador



Yo quiero colocar los vumetros en las cajas de sonido, ¿es posible que ese potenciometro me regule la el pico de los sonidos en el ultimo led, o tengo que usar uno de mayor valor?

gracias

Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500

se pero sera a la salida de un pre-amplificador porque lo conecte a la salida de un MP3 a todo volumen y no iso ni cosquillas con el potenciometro a casi 0 ohms


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Si tranquilamente lo podes usar el lm3916, no hay problemas
> Ahora el vúmetro va conectado a la entrada de señal, no en la salida del amplificador y lo que podes usar para regular la sensibilidad es un potenciómetro, que seguro lo tiene este circuito (no lo mire el circuito)
> Saludos



creo que no tatajara el vumetro se conecta a la salida del amp. si lo conectas a la entrada de audio por ej: un mp3 no se te va a prender los 10 ni a palos(seria muy chica la corriente que le llegaría al vu.). cualquier cosa que alguien me corrija


----------



## Tavo

itzcena54 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno yo estoy por armar este amplificador pero tengo unas dudas tambien sobre ello, segun lei su datashet del TDA7377 este opera a un voltaje de 18V y 4.5 amperes, les pregunto por que ya mismo quiero comprar los componentes y el trafo para no tener dudas, tambien ese regulador 7809 no entiendo si dicen que son 12V en el post? van a entrar 9V al amplif*icador*, a tambien *QU*eria *QUE* me ayuden como conecto el vumetro es que es primera ves que lo hare, les agradeceria si *ME* aclaran estas dudas y me ayuden ya que quiero armar este ampli
> 
> Gracias, juan carlos


*1)* Ni se te ocurra darle 18V al chip porque lo volás.
*2)* La tensión recomendable es la resultante de rectificar un transformador de 12Vac. Serían unos ~17Vcc iniciales, bajando en relación con el consumo.
*3)* Entonces, transformador de 12V ~4Amp. Recomiendo un transformador de dicroica, que son de 12V 5A (o por ahí). Pero OJO, no el electrónico, sino el clásico, pesado de chapas EI.
*4)* El regulador 7809 NO es para alimentar el amplificador! Es para alimentar el PREamplificador TDA1524.
*5)* Respecto al vúmetro, primero hacé el amplificador y lográ que funcione correctamente, el vúmetro dejalo para después... 

Saludos.
PS: *No estás en un chat, sino en un foro técnico.* Por favor escribí de manera correcta. 
(me lo aprendí de memoria de tanto leerlo de Cacho)


----------



## tatajara

> 1) Ni se te ocurra darle 18V al chip porque lo volás.
> 2) La tensión recomendable es la resultante de rectificar un transformador de 12Vac. Serían unos ~17Vcc iniciales, bajando en relación con el consumo.
> 3) Entonces, transformador de 12V ~4Amp. Recomiendo un transformador de dicroica, que son de 12V 5A (o por ahí). Pero OJO, no el electrónico, sino el clásico, pesado de chapas EI.
> 4) El regulador 7809 NO es para alimentar el amplificador! Es para alimentar el PREamplificador TDA1524.
> 5) Respecto al vúmetro, primero hacé el amplificador y lográ que funcione correctamente, el vúmetro dejalo para después...


 Todo eso es lo que iba a decir pero me anticipo 



> tatajara dijo:
> Si tranquilamente lo podes usar el lm3916, no hay problemas
> Ahora el vúmetro va conectado a la entrada de señal, no en la salida del amplificador y lo que podes usar para regular la sensibilidad es un potenciómetro, que seguro lo tiene este circuito (no lo mire el circuito)
> Saludos
> creo que no tatajara el vumetro se conecta a la salida del amp. si lo conectas a la entrada de audio por ej: un mp3 no se te va a prender los 10 ni a palos(seria muy chica la corriente que le llegaría al vu.). cualquier cosa que alguien me corrija



Los vúmetros estos se conectan a la entrada de señal, si lo quieres conectar a la salida del ampli necesitas un circuito transformador de señal y para eso te armas un vúmetro con diodos zener 
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Todo eso es lo que iba a decir pero me anticipo
> 
> 
> 
> Los vúmetros estos se conectan a la entrada de señal, si lo quieres conectar a la salida del ampli necesitas un circuito transformador de señal y para eso te armas un vúmetro con diodos zener
> Saludos



ahhh ok. perdón entonces..


----------



## tatajara

No hay problemas, de los errores se aprende jejej
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

De ultima si la señal es pequeña como la de un celu,se arma un op.amp. con un ic y dos resistencias y listo.como en mi caso.quedo jolla.saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Introtuning dijo:


> De ultima si la señal es pequeña como la de un celu,se arma un op.amp. con un ic y dos resistencias y listo.como en mi caso.quedo jolla.saludos.


Y vos que hacés en el foro?? Ya te habías extraviado!!  

Che, que circuito usaste vos, hiciste un pre común no más? O algún diseño en especial?

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

LM358 en modo "No inversor".En el datashet esta el esquema super simple con la ecuación para sacar el valor de las resistencias dependiendo la entrada y salida que quieras.

Tavin yo estoy solo que no me vezzzzz.un abraso loquillo


----------



## Ericktronik

como voy a colocar los vumetros en las cajas de sonido

¿puedo usar un cable de 3x1 usando el 1º para la tierra y el negativo de señal, el 2º para el positivo de señal, y el 3º para V+?

o ¿tengo que usar cables separados para voltaje y señal?

gracias


----------



## pacotachuela

Ericktronik dijo:


> como voy a colocar los vumetros en las cajas de sonido
> 
> ¿puedo usar un cable de 3x1 usando el 1º para la tierra y el negativo de señal, el 2º para el positivo de señal, y el 3º para V+?
> 
> o ¿tengo que usar cables separados para voltaje y señal?
> 
> gracias



Podes compartir la masa, pero si o si cables separados, Uno para voltaje (alimentar el circuito) y otro de la señal 

Podrias subir los archivos en .pcb porfa?


----------



## Ericktronik

pacotachuela dijo:


> Podes compartir la masa, pero si o si cables separados, Uno para voltaje (alimentar el circuito) y otro de la señal



haber si entendi...

GND:
se conecta con negativo señal de vumetro y el negativo que va a los parlates

Positivo señal:
se conecta a la entrada de señal del vumetro y al positivo de los parlantes

+12V:
se conecta solo al vumetro

si no es asi porfavor corrijanme.



pacotachuela dijo:


> Podrias subir los archivos en .pcb porfa?



los PCBs estan en el primer mensaje del tema


----------



## Laautii

Encontre este ampli para autos tmb , con 4 TDA2004   , supuestamente tira 80w (20w por canal) , osea tiene 4 canales. 

Cual me recomiendan para el auto ? el que postean aqui "con 7377 Y 1524 2.0 " o este que les acabo de describir?

aqui dejo unas fotos...


----------



## espon

obviamente ese va a tener mas potencia de sonido no se la calidad pero yo te recomendaría el tda7377 es mucho mas fácil de construir.. y la verdad la potencia sobra y la calidad es excelente..


----------



## Tavo

Si, puede estar bueno ese ampli, pero no esperes milagros con eso.

A mi no me simpatizan estos integrados, bah, creo que tienen una distorsión fea... Me parece que estos mismos integrados son todos parecidos al clásico TDA2003: Es un buen chip, pero no le pidas 8 o 9W contínuos porque te mata la distorsión.

En cambio, creo que SI hay diferencia, por ejemplo con un TDA2030. Casi arroja la misma potencia que el TDA2003, pero tiene LEJOS mucha más calidad de sonido.

Yo, en tu caso antes de hacer un ampli para el auto, pensaría en obtener de alguna forma una fuente simétrica de unos +-20Vcc, para alimentar cualquier amplificador de unos 20-30-40W (TDA2040, 2050, LM1875... etc)

Saludos. 
PS: Incluso siempre tengo la idea de armar unos buenos LM3886, y ya te imaginarás como deben sonar en un auto...


----------



## Ericktronik

Tavo dijo:


> A mi no me simpatizan estos integrados, bah, creo que tienen una distorsión fea... Me parece que estos mismos integrados son todos parecidos al clásico TDA2003: Es un buen chip, pero no le pidas 8 o 9W contínuos porque te mata la distorsión.



Quieres decir que el 7377 genera una "Y" distorcion despues de un "X" tiempo...

Tambien quisiera saber ¿que tan grande es la distorsion, y cuanto es el tiempo que se demora en dirtorsionarse?


----------



## Tavo

Ericktronik dijo:


> Quieres decir que el 7377 genera una "Y" distorcion despues de un "X" tiempo...
> 
> Tambien quisiera saber ¿que tan grande es la distorsion, y cuanto es el tiempo que se demora en dirtorsionarse?



Te digo que este ampli está muy lindo, pero si yo tuviese que elegir, prefiero mil veces armar un ampli con 2x TDA2040, que arroja la misma potencia que este, pero es mejorcito respecto de calidad... 

Generalmente, los amplificadores que se alimentan con fuente partida (simétrica) son mejores, ya que la excursión de un parlante es para ambos lados, positiva y negativa, y que mejor que disponer de esas tensiones simultáneamente con buena corriente?

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco... 
Yo creo que es así, por eso prefiero siempre los amplificadores que requieren fuente partida.

Saludos.
PS: Yo armé este amplificador...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tavo dijo:


> Si, puede estar bueno ese ampli, pero no esperes milagros con eso.
> 
> A mi no me simpatizan estos integrados, bah, creo que tienen una distorsión fea... Me parece que estos mismos integrados son todos parecidos al clásico TDA2003: Es un buen chip, pero no le pidas 8 o 9W contínuos porque te mata la distorsión.
> 
> En cambio, creo que SI hay diferencia, por ejemplo con un TDA2030. Casi arroja la misma potencia que el TDA2003, pero tiene LEJOS mucha más calidad de sonido.
> 
> Yo, en tu caso antes de hacer un ampli para el auto, pensaría en obtener de alguna forma una fuente simétrica de unos +-20Vcc, para alimentar cualquier amplificador de unos 20-30-40W (TDA2040, 2050, LM1875... etc)
> 
> Saludos.
> PS: Incluso siempre tengo la idea de armar unos buenos LM3886, y ya te imaginarás como deben sonar en un auto...



Y como sacamos esa tal fuente??


----------



## Tavo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y como sacamos esa tal fuente??




No entiendo. Me estás preguntando como hacer una fuente partida, pero partiendo de que cosa? 220Vca de red o 12V del auto??


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/

Esta serie me gusta mucho más, es mi preferida dentro de la gran familia TDAs.

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Yo armé este amplificador...



cuanto tiempo se te demora en distorsionarse?


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Generalmente, los amplificadores que se alimentan con fuente partida (simétrica) son mejores, ya que la excursión de un parlante es para ambos lados, positiva y negativa, y que mejor que disponer de esas tensiones simultáneamente con buena corriente?


Ahí estás haciendo afuera del tarro.

Fijate en los esquemas que andan por ahí de los TDA que funcionan con fuente partida, usualmente en el datasheet tenés otro esquemita donde funcionan con una fuente simple. COn los operacionales pasa lo mismo (en los pedales de guitarra, por ejemplo).

Ahí aparece la famosa tensión de _bias_ o polarización. Casi siempre es V/2 y se consigue con un divisor resistivo. Hay formas más complejas de hacerlo, con operacionales y demás, pero no son tan frecuentes.
Con eso se logra una tierra virtual o flotante y eso hace que para el operacional/gainclone la onda tenga excursión positiva y negativa. Un condensador a la entrada impide que haya contínua circulando y eso hace el truco en la entrada.

Al la salida tenés otro condensador que desacopla la contínua que traís la onda y sale sólo la alterna, que es la que ve el parlante.

La ventaja de usar una fuente simétrica es que no hace falta ese capacitor de salida que tiene que ser grandote (relativamente caro, en otras palabras) porque forma un filtro con el parlante, y además introduce un poco de distorsión (no es mucha, pero todo suma).

En potencias bajas o donde no se busca demasiada fidelidad... da igual. Nadie va a notar una diferencia entre dos circuitos bien diseñados.

Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

Cacho dijo:


> La ventaja de usar una fuente simétrica es que no hace falta ese capacitor de salida que tiene que ser grandote (relativamente caro, en otras palabras) porque forma un filtro con el parlante, y además introduce un poco de distorsión (no es mucha, pero todo suma).
> Saludos



Mi pregunta es:
¿Cuando la distorsion comiensa a aparecer es muy notoria?
¿y cuanto se demora en empezar a distrorsionarse el audio?


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> En potencias bajas *o donde no se busca demasiada fidelidad... da igual.* Nadie va a notar una diferencia entre dos circuitos bien diseñados.
> 
> Saludos


Ahí está la clave! 
Precisamente yo busco eso mismo, calidad aún en potencias bajas... (20W no es taaaan bajo que digamos).

La teoría está buena, pero dentro de todo ese "reboleo" (bias, polarización) hay otros factores a considerar, y no me preguntes cuales, lo que si te puedo decir es que NO es lo mismo un TDA2050 alimentado con fuente simple (sacando esquema de datasheet) que alimentado con fuente DECENTE, partida, simétrica.

Hay casos de sobra por acá en el foro para comprobar eso: "Ayuda! Mi amplificador distorsiona!"
Pufff... Sin habrán ejemplos...

No se si estoy equivocado o no, pero si hay algo que tengo bien probado es que NO es lo mismo un TDA2003 (fuente simple) que un TDA2030 (fuente simétrica), y la diferencia de potencia entre ambos es poca, son apenas 2W según datasheet.

El 2030 suena LEJOS mucho mejor que el 2003. Lo comprobé yo mismo. 

Respecto de este amplificador, TDA7377... Bueno, no hay mucho que decir, el chip fué diseñado para Audio-Car, y todos sabemos que en un auto (menos los de antes) no se busca la alta fidelidad... vamos...

Saludos.
PS: Gracias por tu ayuda Cacho.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo. Me estás preguntando como hacer una fuente partida, pero partiendo de que cosa? 220Vca de red o 12V del auto??
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/
> 
> Esta serie me gusta mucho más, es mi preferida dentro de la gran familia TDAs.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, yo hablo de que de donde sacamos esa fuente que tu dices "Yo, en tu caso antes de hacer un ampli para el auto, pensaría en obtener de alguna forma una fuente simétrica de unos +-20Vcc, para alimentar cualquier amplificador de unos 20-30-40W (TDA2040, 2050, LM1875... etc)" , no te referias a obtener de alguna forma una fuente que en la entrada sea +12vcc, y la salida +-20vcc?


----------



## Cacho

Ericktronik dijo:


> Mi pregunta es:
> ¿Cuando la distorsion comiensa a aparecer es muy notoria?
> ¿y cuanto se demora en empezar a distrorsionarse el audio?


Una persona normal no diferencia menos de un 0,5% de distorsión si le presta buena atención. En otro caso, un 1% puede pasar desapercibido sin problemas.

Un oído muy bien entrenado y en una buena posición de escucha puede diferenciar un 0,3% de distorsión y uno en millones puede oír el 0,1% de distorsión. Eso es mucho más que los niveles que se logran hoy por hoy.

Por demoras... No se demora nada, distorsiona lo mismo al encenderlo o después de una hora. Si cambia con el tiempo quiere decir que algo anda mal en el circuito.



Tavo dijo:


> Ahí está la clave!
> Precisamente yo busco eso mismo, calidad aún en potencias bajas... (20W  no es taaaan bajo que digamos).
> 
> La teoría está buena, pero dentro de todo ese "reboleo" (bias,  polarización) hay otros factores a considerar, y no me preguntes cuales,  lo que si te puedo decir es que NO es lo mismo un TDA2050 alimentado  con fuente simple (sacando esquema de datasheet) que alimentado con  fuente DECENTE, partida, simétrica.


Estás proponiendo el equivalente a fabricar alfileres para costura de cromo-molibdeno-vanadio, con cabezas de titanio, torneados y con una precisión de 0,0001mm.
¿Para qué?
Con muchísimo menos podés lograr lo mismo por un costo muchísimo menor.

Comprarse un Bentley para ir al supermercado y volver es inútil. Sirve, pero estás desaprovechando mucho de lo que es ese auto.
Un TDA2050 con fuente simple o fuente partida va a sonar exactamente igual. La única diferencia en cuanto a distorsión será la introducida por el capacitor de desacople y lo que puedas meterle a través del divisor del bias. Inaudibles en el 99% de los casos.

Pregunta importante: ¿Qué distorsión tienen los parlantes? (contestame eso y no te cortes las venas con una cuchara por haber gastado tanta plata al cuete ).

Saudos


----------



## Tavo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Si, yo hablo de que de donde sacamos esa fuente que tu dices "Yo, en tu caso antes de hacer un ampli para el auto, pensaría en obtener de alguna forma una fuente simétrica de unos +-20Vcc, para alimentar cualquier amplificador de unos 20-30-40W (TDA2040, 2050, LM1875... etc)" , no te referias a obtener de alguna forma una fuente que en la entrada sea +12vcc, y la salida +-20vcc?



Para lograr eso, lo que necesitás es convertir una tensión contínua positiva en doa tensiones simétricas, siempre trabajando con corriente contínua. Es decir, necesitás una fuente DC-DC (entra DC y sale DC)

Has visto este tema de Mnicolau?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

Esa es una buena opción.
Hay muchas fuentes de este tipo en el foro, pongo esa porque es la primera que conozco, y se que funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Tavo! Te contesto acá el MP por que tenés el buzón lleno y no admite la respuesta.



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> Generalmente, los amplificadores que se alimentan con fuente  partida  (simétrica) son mejores, ya que la excursión de un parlante es  para  ambos lados, positiva y negativa, y que mejor que disponer de  esas  tensiones simultáneamente con buena corriente?


En realidad, la excursión de los parlantes SIEMPRE es para ambos lados:  hacia adelante con onda "positiva" y hacia atrás con onda "negativa". Lo  que sucede es que en un amplificador alimentado con doble polaridad y  en puente (parecido al 7377 pero con fuente +/-) la tensión de salida  oscila sobre un valor de 0V en reposo, esto es: La salida de cada mitad  tiene 0V en reposo y cuando le ponés señal, una se hace positiva y la  otra negativa...ambas respecto al 0.
Cuando tenés un ampli en puente alimentado con simple polaridad (igual  al 7377) la tensión de reposo de cada salida no es 0V, sino 1/2 de  Vcc....digamos...6V. Lo que pasa es que como tenés 6V a cada lado del  parlante, es lo mismo que si tuvieras aplicado 0V entre los terminales  del mismo (6V-6V=0V...tensión neta sobre el parlante). Cuando le aplicás  señal, una salida se hace mayor que 6V y la otra se hace menor que 6V,  lo que equivale a aplicar una tensión neta igual a dos veces la  variación producida por la señal de entrada.

Se entiende....??????

PD: No tiene nada que ver con la distorsión...


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Se entiende....??????
> 
> PD: No tiene nada que ver con la distorsión...



Se entiende espectacular, como todas tus explicaciones. 

Entonces seguimos en la discusión con Cacho... 
La distorsión que decís que tienen los parlantes es cierta, imagino que cerca de 1% un parlante "normal" y un 0,000000000011 los woofers que usa JuanFilas... jeje, ScanSpeak, Peerless, etc. Pero con la plata que sale un woofer de esos me hago un amplificador completo, con bafle y todo. Juas!

Me encanta la teoría, pero yo voy a seguir usando mi querida y amada fuente partida, simétrica. 
Nunca me gustó la idea del capacitor a la salida bloqueando DC, me pareciera (subjetivo) que por ahí no pasan los vatios... jaja, no me hagas caso.

Saludos!


----------



## espon

gente una pregunta:noto que los potes no cumplen con todo el recorrido , eso es porque tengo q*UE* pones las carcasas a mas para que funquen bien? lo demas todo joya.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Entonces seguimos en la discusión con Cacho...


¿Y eso por qué? Si dije lo mismo que EZ...
El condensador de salida va a introducir distorsión (poquita, pero no hay ningún componente que no la introduzca) pero no es apreciable.
Si se puede descartar, mejor, que cuantos menos componentes haya en el circuito, menos cosas pueden fallar.


Tavo dijo:


> Nunca me gustó la idea del capacitor a la salida bloqueando DC, me pareciera (subjetivo) que por ahí no pasan los vatios...


Toda la razón. Por ahí no pasan Vatios, esos se disipan en el parlante 

Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> gente una pregunta:noto que los potes no cumplen con todo el recorrido , eso es porque tengo q*UE* pones las carcasas a mas para que funquen bien? lo demas todo joya.



potes¿?
para ti que significado tiene -> Potes?
o hay algun sinonimo para esta?


----------



## Tavo

Ericktronik dijo:


> potes¿?
> para ti que significado tiene -> Potes?
> o hay algun sinonimo para esta?



Potes -> Abreviación de la palabra "Potenciómetros"


----------



## espon

Tavo dijo:


> Potes -> Abreviación de la palabra "Potenciómetros"



son argentinizadas nuestras jajajaj


----------



## Introtuning

espon dijo:


> gente una pregunta:noto que los potes no cumplen con todo el recorrido ?.



Que pote (potenciometro ) pusiste???lineal o logarítmico en el volumen???


----------



## espon

Introtuning dijo:


> Que pote (potenciometro ) pusiste???lineal o logarítmico en el volumen???



lineal de 50k y así con los otros 3 restantes


----------



## tatajara

Mira yo les puse los que decía en el pcb y anduvieron de 10, ningún problema 
Al fin lo hice funcionar jejeje, después subo fotos 
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Mira yo les puse los que decía en el pcb y anduvieron de 10, ningún problema
> Al fin lo hice funcionar jejeje, después subo fotos
> Saludos



osea lo que noto es que empiezan a andar a la mitad del pote y te da muy poca regulacion con poco movimiento ya se escucha fuerte no se si me explico..


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> osea lo que noto es que empiezan a andar a la mitad del pote y te da muy poca regulacion con poco movimiento ya se escucha fuerte no se si me explico..



podrias depronto utuilizar potenciometros de 100k


----------



## tatajara

1°: podrías estar utilizando potenciómetros de mala calidad sin darte cuenta
2°: problemas de soldaduras que es un factor muy importante
Saludos


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> 1°: podrías estar utilizando potenciómetros de mala calidad sin darte cuenta
> 2°: problemas de soldaduras que es un factor muy importante
> Saludos



pruebo con mandar la carcaza a masa haber que pasa?


----------



## tatajara

mmm proba a ver qué tal
Saludos


----------



## espon

ok. en tema de calidad de lo potes ni idea se que me salieron 4$ con algo cada uno son con eje metalico


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> ok. en tema de calidad de lo potes ni idea se que me salieron 4$ con algo cada uno son con eje metalico



hay alguna diferencia si tienen eje metalico?

yo tambien compre unos con eje metalico


----------



## Introtuning

Barios post mas atras se hablo de la diferencia de usar potenciomtros logarítmicos y liniales. Búsquenlo y se sacan la duda.
Yo tuve que poner uno a masa para sacar la interferencia que hacia el pote al girarlo,otra cosa de tener en cuenta es que al soldarlos no pasarlos de temperatura pues se funde una resina que trae dentro y no funcionan muy bien despues.me paso con varios potes ya.jajajaja


----------



## Ericktronik

una pregunta:

quiero añadirle un subwoofer, si uso sumo las dos señales(que salen del amplificador) y las introdusco en un filtro pasabajos me queda sonando los speakers derecho e izquierdo monofonicamente?


----------



## tatajara

Si mal no entendí, vos queres alimentar los satélites con el ampli (canal l y canal r) y al mismo tiempo usar el amplificador en modo bridge y alimentar el sub 
Si pensamos un poco seria medio imposible no?
Si es como dije, en vez de hacer así tendrías que armar un ampli para los satélites y otro para el sub 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo

tatajara dijo:


> Si mal no entendí, vos queres alimentar los satélites con el ampli (canal l y canal r) y al mismo tiempo usar el amplificador en modo bridge y alimentar el sub
> Si pensamos un poco seria medio imposible no?
> Si es como dije, en vez de hacer así tendrías que armar un ampli para los satélites y otro para el sub
> Saludos


Yo te hago la misma pregunta:


> Si pensamos un poco seria medio imposible no?


-------
Me parece que le estás errando, y que nunca que le pegaste una hojeada al datasheet del IC... 

Si mirás un poquito las características principales, verás que dentro del chip hay *4 amplificadores.*



Todos estos tienen una ganancia prefijada, y se pueden configurar de tres maneras diferentes:

*1) Quad Stereo*, que sería un amplificador de 4 canales, de aproximadamente 10W cada canal.


*2) Double Bridge* (doble puente).
Esta es la que eligió el autor del post. Es una buena idea, ya que "puentea" dos canales por lado, quedándonos dos canales finales en modo bridge, lo que nos dá aproximadamente 18W por canal. 


*3) Stereo/Bridge.* Esta también es una buena idea, muy práctica para hacer un sistema 2.1 con un solo chip, ya que usamos dos amplificadores simples para cada canal [ L y R] y un canal puenteado para usar como amplificador de graves (sub-woofer o lo que sea).


Esas son las "novedades" para los que no saben (ni les interesa) que hay dentro del chip; solo ven una
_caja negra_ que amplifica audio. 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Tenes razón no mire bien la hoja de datos, pido disculpas y aparte lo interprete mal 
Saludos


----------



## petisox

Hola muchachos, quisiera hacer una pregunta. Alguno ha hecho solamente el pre?? en mi caso ya tenia unas potencias chicuelas (con TDA2003), y arme aparte el pre amplificador. El tema es que no suena para nada bien, me da un sonido de muy fea calidad, ademas de que se satura de nada y empieza a chillar como loco. No se si habre metido la pata en algo o si algun componente estara defectuoso, o que me paso. Alguien tiene idea de que pueda pasar? o que le haya pasado lo mismo? Gracias!!


----------



## maximoss3500

yo realize el pre sencillo y no me lleve buenos resultados  es mas no sirvio para nada ( yo como que no tengo suerte para pre-amplificadores y amplificadores discretos:enfadado:, ya que los armo y no funcionan) suerte despues sera que los revise bien


----------



## tatajara

Mira yo lo arme y suena bastante bien, lo único es la ganancia que tiene mucha jeje, pero el sonido es muy lindo.
El único problema que tengo es que cuando lo conecto con la alimentación del ampli (trafo para el ampli y el devanado para el pre y un cooler, con su respectivos rectificadores), si lo conecto con la alimentación nada mas, ningún problema y cuando lo conecto con los cables de sonido, el trafo empieza a vibrar y hace trrrr, todo esto conectando el pre fuera del gabinete 
Que podrá ser?
Saludos


----------



## phavlo

sera de baja o mediana calidad el trafo? que no tenga el calibre de cobre que debe tener, la cantidad de vuelta, y la cantidad de chapas ? eso también es lo que puede producir ruido en el trafo si trabaja forzado..
corrijan me si me equivoco..


----------



## itzcena54

Hola, amigo me llamo juan carlos estudiante electronico. ya acabo de armarlo el amplif*ICADOR* me anda bien, le puse un trafo de 5A con salida 12-0-12 onda completa, y pues estoy alimentando con Vp (15.8V lo que me mide), t*E* cuento que le habia puesto 12V con un regulador 7812 en chapa y pues la fuente se me chupaba cuando le subia el volumen o *QU*eria cambiar los tonos se me bajaba a 10, 9, hasta menos dependiendo cuanto exigia al amplificador y se escuchaba feo en el parlante, t*E* consulto ahora si esta bien lo q*UE* estoy haciendo, mi fuente es esta onda completa con 2 diodos rectificando, luego filtrando con 3300uFa 50v y 2 ceramicos 104  y me anda normal el ampli ahora *QUE* si exigo mas volumen me trabbaja mas el integrado a extremos q*UE* pueda calentarse tanto? y se malogre puede ser eso .si no normal, queria preguntarte como que fuente le has conectado tu o si tengo que ponerle algo mas para que mejore tal ves mi problema es fuente y que parlantes m recomiendas para poder escuchar un buen sonido.

A tambien explicame un poco como haces mas facil el metodo de la plancha a la placa es que ahi veces que no me sale bien y no pega a la placa, ala hora de lavar la placa se despega el papel quedan partes en la placa pero no sale del todo bien, lo dejo quemando en la placa un buen rato como 30m aprox, uso papel couche. y por ultimo uno de los canales del amplif no ahi salida de audio, estuve revisando y no encuentro continuidad en las salidas en este caso a las borneras (14 y 15). haber si me puedes ayudar estaba pensando hacer otra placa mejor tal ves las pistas esta quemadas algo y no pueda pasar bn esa es una opcion que tenia, pero si ya te paso esto ojala puedas ayudarme te lo agradeceria

______________________________________________________________________________



mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
> Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *EDIT:* Dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del TDA7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> ...
> Saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> 
> *CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*


----------



## tatajara

Mira el trafo lo hice yo y anda bien lo único que el rectificador me tira 10v y potencia sobra jej, será eso?
Saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente
Miren, hoy estoy trabajando de nuevo sobre esto, aumente el voltaje (usando otra salida del trafo, son 14v). A la hora de conectar el cable nada más de señal del pre el trafo empieza a vibrar como dije antes, pero si lo conecto sin el cable de señal no pasa nada. Será que en una de las pistas hay continuidad (revise y no se toca nada) es normal? es entre una de las patas de los potes de balance y agudos creo y la pata que tiene a los dos capacitores de 100 nanos con la pata que crica por el medio del integrado

Saludos
EDIT: aca les dejo una imajen de las pistas con continuidad


----------



## Laautii

Tan solo para que esten informados, les comento que los precios al dia de hoy ( 27 de mayo del 2011 ) en Argentina para el "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0" son de un total aproximado de $65 . 

el 7377 esta $15 
el 1524 esta $14

Pense que iba a estar mas barato


----------



## espon

Laautii dijo:


> Tan solo para que esten informados, les comento que los precios al dia de hoy ( 27 de mayo del 2011 ) en Argentina para el "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0" son de un total aproximado de $65 .
> 
> el 7377 esta $15
> el 1524 esta $14
> 
> Pense que iba a estar mas barato



$15? en 7377 apaaa donde lo conseguiste tan caro yo lo consigo a $12.3 y el 1524 esta bien el precio yo también lo conseguí a eso


----------



## Laautii

En un local de monte grande ... la verdad que ahi venden todo a un buen precio. igual por $2,70 no me voy a quejar...

Aunque todo hace la diferencia  jaja

todavia no compre ningun compponente, solo fui a pedir el presupuesto, cuando lo tenga armado subo fotos...


----------



## espon

Laautii dijo:


> En un local de monte grande ... la verdad que ahi venden todo a un buen precio. igual por $2,70 no me voy a quejar...
> 
> Aunque todo hace la diferencia  jaja
> 
> todavia no compre ningun compponente, solo fui a pedir el presupuesto, cuando lo tenga armado subo fotos...



entonces buena suerte con el ampli!!


----------



## phavlo

igual ese precio no es taan caro que digamos a comparacion de otros integrados, como por ejemplo los stk que esos si que duelen al pagarlo (nunca compre ni trabaje con ningun stk) pero eh leido y por lo que hablan vale la pena pagarlos.... yo el 7377 lo page cerca de 10 y el 1524 tambien algo de 10,50 o al reves, estaban casi lo mismo....
saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Yo de nuevo, se me dio por revisar los potenciómetros (el de balance y el de agudos) y los dos me marcan continuidad entre unas de sus patas. Porque creen que sucedió esto?, me puse a pensar y es medio raro, lo único que pudo haber sido es que los potenciómetros son de no muy buena calidad 
Bueno el lunes voy a comprar los potenciómetros y los voy a cambiar a ver qué tal

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pero funcionan los pot.?????
Porque creo que si dan continuidad ente el centro e izqu cuando esta girado hacia la izqu, etc


----------



## tatajara

Mira el pre funciona, pero si lo conecto con una alimentación aparte, si lo conecto con la alimentación del ampli, es trafo empieza a hacer ruido, pero no es porque falta potencia es por otra cosa (problema del pre) que no encuentro :enfadado:
Saludos
EDIT: el trafo hace ruido si le conecto el cable de señal pero sin señal


----------



## freddygar

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377...



Hola. Tengo una lamina de aluminio de 3 mm de espesor y me gustaria hacer un disipador de calor para un amplificador que hice con un TDA7377. Me pudieras orientar en cuanto a las dimensiones que debe tener dicho disipador. Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/

Seguí tu consulta por el otro tema después de haberlo leído 
Saludos


----------



## itzcena54

Amigos yo tengo una duda con el vumeter que arme con LM3915 de este post, me funciona bien cuando estoy escuchando en los parlantes, ahi señal estoy ajustandolo bien pero luego se me apagan los leds, y pues tengo que subirle un poco el volumen para que vuelvan a parpadear, como que al ampli le estoy metiendo 15V, con esa carga tambien esta para el VU.

Se me caliente un poco. , saben que falla estaria alli quiero que no se apagen ademas tiene que haber buen sonido para que recien los leds empiecen a parpadear la señal de audio. Cual seria mi solucion chicos?


----------



## Ericktronik

itzcena54 dijo:


> Amigos yo tengo una duda con el vumeter que arme con LM3915 de este post, me funciona bien cuando estoy escuchando en los parlantes, ahi señal estoy ajustandolo bien pero luego se me apagan los leds, y pues tengo que subirle un poco el volumen para que vuelvan a parpadear, como que al ampli le estoy metiendo 15V, con esa carga tambien esta para el VU.
> 
> Se me caliente un poco. , saben que falla estaria alli quiero que no se apagen ademas tiene que haber buen sonido para que recien los leds empiecen a parpadear la señal de audio. Cual seria mi solucion chicos?



yo preferiria que alimentaras el vu con 12v.
si puedes colocarle un lm7812 seria muy bueno. segun el datasheet funciona a 12v
creo que el problema de que se apague es por el exceso de voltaje(creo)

si no te funciona es mejor que cambies el ic

PD: tengo un album con varios vumetros.
puedes guiarte con ellos.


----------



## tatajara

Mira el lm3915 lo podes alimentar hasta 14 volt que no pasa nada yo lo hice y anduvo, pero hace como dijo el compañero erick
Saludos


----------



## Laautii

Buenas, queria comentar, ya que note que en el archivo "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0 - Lista de componentes.txt" faltan anotar el LM7809 y un capacitor de 10µF, puede ser? 

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Laautii dijo:


> Buenas, queria comentar, ya que note que en el archivo "Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0 - Lista de componentes.txt" faltan anotar el LM7809 y un capacitor de 10µF, puede ser?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, así es... faltan algunos componentes en la lista.

Saludos


----------



## elfray

*Hola mnicolau,
hiciste un buen trabajo con ese proyecto de audio.
tengo una sola duda,los parlantes son de 8 ohm de impedancia?
y de cuantas pulgadas es recomendable? 6"?

PD:el vumetro es solo un efecto de iluminacion no?

-Luis-*


----------



## espon

elfray dijo:


> *Hola mnicolau,
> hiciste un buen trabajo con ese proyecto de audio.
> tengo una sola duda,los parlantes son de 8 ohm de impedancia?
> y de cuantas pulgadas es recomendable? 6"?
> 
> PD:el vumetro es solo un efecto de iluminacion no?
> 
> -Luis-*



porque la necesidad de ponerlo en negrita?


----------



## Introtuning

Es necesario citar en negritas???vamos,no seamos tan agresivos.
Elfray bajate el datasheet del integrado y te sacas la duda de los parlantes.o buscalo unas hojas mas atras.

Los vumetros si son solo un efecto.No muestran una escala precisa de dB sino solo los picos de audio.es solo una referencia.


----------



## tatajara

> Es necesario citar en negritas???vamos,no seamos tan agresivos.


 introman combatiento al mal 
Joda joda  
Si mayormente se usa como detalle o como quieras llamarlo para mejorar la presentación
Saludos


----------



## anderneo

buenas noches muchacho 
soy amigo de erick y si viera que isimos el circuito el del amplificador con 7377 y el 1524 y lo prendimos y pues el led prendio el unico problema es que no suena y ya mire todo continuidad y revise lo elementos y estan bien entonce si viera que en las primeras 3 fotos qeu subio mnicolau vi que tiene dos resistencias mas con refecia 4.7k ohm y dos condesadores de color azul entonces cuando mire la lista de componentes no esta y ademas mire el cicuito que enviaron y tampoco sale hay entonces no se si sea eso o que pero no me funciona ayudenme por favor


----------



## tatajara

sisi en la lista de componentes no están pero fíjate bien que lo preguntaron mas arriba 
Saludos


----------



## Introtuning

Anderneo,lo de los materiales que faltan ya se dijo que faltan en la lista,no en el pcb.vos guiate por la imagen en rojo que aparece en el pdf del pcb.no te guies por las fotos ni por la lista de materiales.solo por el pdf.
Una ves revisado eso fijate que unos post mas atras se comento como puentear el pre del 1524 y ponerle señal directamente al 7377 para ver si anda mal el pre o el ampli.buscalo esta 1 o 2 paginas mas atras


----------



## anderneo

pero en cual ya mire todos y ninguno me sale

gracias pero ya mire casi todos y pues no se cual sea me podrian ayudar gracias


----------



## Introtuning

Si queres ayuda departe de los que leen este post pone unas fotitos de buena calidad de ambos lados de la placa y entre todo miramos


----------



## tatajara

Te está diciendo la primera imagen del pdf anderneo
Saludos


----------



## anderneo

vea hay esta la primera imagen que esta en la pagina 1 entonces esta lo mismo que el mio entonces la diferencia es lo que señale en un circulo rojo y eso no lo tiene mi circuito entonces por eso mire la lista y esos componentes no estan y pues detodas forma prende pero no envia la informacion para que suene entonce no se si eso es lo que le hace falta gracias

venga como hago para subir fotos


----------



## Introtuning

tienes que poner agregar adjunto de imagen, debe ser de una medida espesifica y en jpg.

Tiene que estar la placa igual que en el pdf,


----------



## anderneo

pues vea esta todo igual mirando otravez las fotos y pues lo mismo
bueno si viera que estube leyendo una cosa del cargador que decia que tiene que ser de 12v y por mucho de 3 A entonces yo compre un cargador de salida de 12v a 5A entonces no se si eso no permita funcionar o que


----------



## Introtuning

No la corriente demas no hace nada.solo te sobra transformador,asi que quedate tranqui.si decis que mediste todo y esta talcual el pcb del PDF,solo te resta meterle señal directamente al chip de audio el 7377 y ver si arranca.Si no hay nada cambia el tda 7377


----------



## anderneo

en donde mido al señal es en el 1,2,14,15 y cuanto tiene que salir hay de señal


----------



## Introtuning

depende con que le estes metiendo señal.en el 1524 solo sigue la pista donde esta la bornera de señal.prueba continuidad en esa.y el 7377 no recuerdo.te aconsejo que bajes la hoja de datos.busca tda7377 datasheet en google y sale a la primera.leelo y despeja dudas.


----------



## anderneo

bueno y si no, hay que cambiarlos no por uqe ya ise todo espere y miro y ya les respondo
gracias


----------



## Ericktronik

Introtuning dijo:


> depende con que le estes metiendo señal.en el 1524 solo sigue la pista donde esta la bornera de señal.prueba continuidad en esa.y el 7377 no recuerdo.te aconsejo que bajes la hoja de datos.busca tda7377 datasheet en google y sale a la primera.leelo y despeja dudas.



ya probamos continuidad.
con los vumetros probamos las señales y hasta antes de entrar al pre hay señal, pero despues de este no hay.

luego probamos en las borneras de salida y tampoco hay señal.

PD: arme el aplificador con Anderneo


----------



## Introtuning

Les repito nuevamente.post mas atras se explico como poner señal directamente en las patas del 7377.hagan eso y descartan cual de los 2 integrados esta malo.


----------



## Ericktronik

By ericktronik at 2011-06-02

estas son las imagenes del el ampli que que hice con anderneo



Introtuning dijo:


> Les repito nuevamente.post mas atras se explico como poner señal directamente en las patas del 7377.hagan eso y descartan cual de los 2 integrados esta malo.



pero tambien suministramos la señal directamente al 7377 y no ando


----------



## espon

entonces es muy probable que el que este dañado sea el tda7377 si es que ante de eso probaste todo correctamente.


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> entonces es muy probable que el que este dañado sea el tda7377 si es que ante de eso probaste todo correctamente.



probe cada camino y ninguno se une.

el 7377 esta nuevo fue lo ultimo que se soldo y el 1524 fue lo ultimo que se puso(en su base)


----------



## gedfsa

No quiero desilucionarlos,estos i.c disipan 30 vatios ,con suerte daran 10 vatios por canal,para despejar mas las dudas,los entendidos nos diran que a esta tension de trabajo la potencia generada en puente no exede los 12,5 vatios,yo tambien me engañaba,ahun me quiero engañar,pero sin elevar voltaje,la magia no ocurre.


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> probe cada camino y ninguno se une.
> 
> el 7377 esta nuevo fue lo ultimo que se soldo y el 1524 fue lo ultimo que se puso(en su base)



pero si decís que probaste poner la señal de audio a los pines de audio input y no anduvo es que algo mal hay ahí .. de todos modos probaste verificar que el pin stand by le llegue corriente? porque tal vez lo tengas en stand by


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> pero si decís que probaste poner la señal de audio a los pines de audio input y no anduvo es que algo mal hay ahí .. de todos modos probaste verificar que el pin stand by le llegue corriente? porque tal vez lo tengas en stand by



claro
al el pin de stand-by le llega corriente. el led enciende y hay voltaje en todos los caminos(los de poder)

pero gedfsa ha mencionado el aumento de voltaje, sera que si lo alimento con 15v pueda funcionar mejor?



gedfsa dijo:


> No quiero desilucionarlos,estos i.c disipan 30 vatios ,con suerte daran 10 vatios por canal,para despejar mas las dudas,los entendidos nos diran que a esta tension de trabajo la potencia generada en puente no exede los 12,5 vatios,yo tambien me engañaba,ahun me quiero engañar,pero sin elevar voltaje,la magia no ocurre.



si lo alimento con 15v funcionara?


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> claro
> al el pin de stand-by le llega corriente. el led enciende y hay voltaje en todos los caminos(los de poder)
> 
> pero gedfsa ha mencionado el aumento de voltaje, sera que si lo alimento con 15v pueda funcionar mejor?
> 
> 
> 
> si lo alimento con 15v funcionara?



dará mas potencia si le das mas energía igual mas que 15v o 16v no le pondría ya que estarías llegando al limite que es 18v y con 15v ya estaría empesando a calentar en exceso igual lo que dijo gedfsa le erro un poco este ic con 12v proporciona mas o menos unos 18w de potencia de buena calidad de sonido después entregaría mas pero ya empezando a distorcionar


----------



## Introtuning

Que le des mas voltage no hace a que funcione.solo aumenta la potencia final.mientras el voltage y la corriente esten dentro de los parametros debe arrancar igual.Los ic son mui delicados al calor.asi que si lo quemaste al soldar no importa que sea nuevo.reemplazalo y sacate la duda.ojo aclarando que ya revisaste todo.si puedes subir unas fotos mejor emfocadas se podrian ver mejor las pistas.asi nos damos cuenta que no hay error.


----------



## Ericktronik

pero volviendo a la situacion de que el aplificador no funciona...

es mejor cambiar los ic?

o retirar algunos elementos?


----------



## espon

yo lo tengo alimentado con 12v proporcionado de un fuente smps y la verdad que la potencia final entregada sobra, y el ic ni se calienta, así que a mi parecer ya seria al dope poner mas de 12v de energía. salvo que necesites mas (W) pero como consecuencia tener que adosar un mejor disipador mas si estas usando un parlante de 4ohmios



Ericktronik dijo:


> pero volviendo a la situacion de que el aplificador no funciona...
> 
> es mejor cambiar los ic?
> 
> o retirar algunos elementos?



yo probaría con cambiar el 7377 lo mas probable que este dañado.


----------



## itzcena54

La otra seria probando con un inyector de señal las entradas de tu 7377 si ahi salida de audio esta bueno, o si no alguna pista hayas quemado ya que en tu imagen no se logra ver bien tus pistas, en la parte de stan-by yo le puse un puente ya que el switch conmutador lo puse en la fuente, proba eso y me verificas... suerte


----------



## Ericktronik

cambie el ic y ya funciono.

gracias por la ayuda

pronto subire unas fotos y si puedo un video.

saludos


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> cambie el ic y ya funciono.
> 
> gracias por la ayuda
> 
> pronto subire unas fotos y si puedo un video.
> 
> saludos



joya!! me alegro lo hayas solucionado!! y ahora a terminar la caja y a disfrutar de este buen amplificador!


----------



## anderneo

hey si gracias ya le encontramos el problema gracias

venga una pregunta yo puedo conectar un medio, un alto y un twitter en un lado del las salidas del amplificador por que apenas le conectamos un parlante de 30w a 4ohmios para cada salida entonces no se si puedo ahcer lo que yo les dije al principio para los dos salidas del amplificador, que me dicen ustedes


----------



## tatajara

Si podrías hacerlo, siempre respetando la impedancia
Saludos


----------



## anderneo

por eso entonces solo tendria que ser cada uno de 30w cierto


----------



## espon

anderneo dijo:


> por eso entonces solo tendria que ser cada uno de 30w cierto



30w o mas pero nunca menos sino se van a saturar o dañar igual te recomendaría poner uno de 80w para que estés mas seguro.. yo uso un bafle hitachi de los 80' (o los 70' no recuerdo ahora) que tiene unos 80w y 8ohmios y la verdad que va de maravillas 

saludos


----------



## tatajara

> 30w o mas pero nunca menos sino se van a saturar o dañar igual te recomendaría poner uno de 80w para que estés mas seguro..


Se saturarían si usas un parlante más chico con el amplificador al palo sino los parlantes andarían bien porque no siempre el amplificador entrega los 15+15w...
Esto esta esplicadisimo en el foro
Yo te diría unos de 6 pulgadas por 50w por 4 homs
saludos tatajara


----------



## espon

tatajara dijo:


> Se saturarían si usas un parlante más chico con el amplificador al palo sino los parlantes andarían bien porque no siempre el amplificador entrega los 15+15w...
> Esto esta esplicadisimo en el foro
> Yo te diría unos de 6 pulgadas por 50w por 4 homs
> saludos tatajara



ok gracias por la corrección


----------



## Laautii

el transformador que utilize para el preamplificador con TDA1524, que amperaje necesita?


----------



## Tavo

Laautii dijo:


> el transformador que utilize para el preamplificador con TDA1524, que amperaje necesita?



No te preocupes por eso, cualquier bobinado (por más fino que sea) ya es suficiente para alimentar una etapa de entrada. Podría ser alguno de 500mA (como mucho) o quizá alguno de 200-300mA. Si solo estás procesando señal, no te preocupes por la corriente... 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Sisis más que eso no porque no consume mucho 
Saludos


----------



## Laautii

y anduve buscando el tamaño del pcb del preamplificador con el 1524 , pero solo encontre del ampli con 1524, o del ampli solo. 

Alguien podria decirme el tamaño del preamplificador con TDA1524? 

Gracias


----------



## tatajara

Mira lo que puedes hacer es imprimir el pdf al 100% del zoom y allí tienes la medida

Al fin era esa duda que tenias con el trafo o era otra cosa ?
Saludos


----------



## Laautii

Sisisi, muchisimas gracias a los que me ayudaron con eso! Lo bueno es que tengo aqui una fuente sin usar que no tiene muchos ampers, pero que me viene al pelo para esto!

Pero t*A*mb*iÉN* tengo un transformador simple que me entrega 9v AC y no mas de 1 amper, deben ser 500 mA. Si lo transformo a continua cuanto me entregaria en voltaje? y que componentes deberia usar para convertir este transformador en especial ?  

ESpero que puedan ayudarme con eso, Gracias!


----------



## tatajara

> Sisisi, muchisimas gracias a los que me ayudaron con eso! Lo bueno es que tengo aqui una fuente sin usar que no tiene muchos ampers, pero que me viene al pelo para esto!


Me alegro que te haya sido útil nuestra ayuda


> Pero tmb tengo un transformador simple que me entrega 9v AC y no mas de 1 amper, deben ser 500 mA. Si lo transformo a continua cuanto me entregaria en voltaje? y que componentes deberia usar para convertir este transformador en especial ?


Mira si la primera fuente que nombras te sirve usa esa y si no, tendrías que armar un rectificador o combersor de ac a dc pero primero te aconsejo que te pegues una vuelta por el tema de fogonazo (algunas pautas para la construcción de fuentes de alimentación de amplificadores) o algo así 
El trafo rectificado te daría 12 vdc
Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

tengo una pregunta.

cuando utilizo los parlantes en paralelo tambien se suman como las resistencias?

es decir:

tengo dos parlantes de 4ohm.
si los conecto en paralelo se sumarian de esta manera:

[(4*4)/(4+4)] = 2ohm

si los conecto en serie se sumarian de esta manera:

4+4 = 8 ohm

---------------------------------O----------------------------------------

si utilizo parlantes de 4ohm y 8ohm tambien se sumarian igual?
es malo si utilizo una configuracion de diferentes impedancias?-> es decir: 4ohm y 8ohm para cada salida.

agradesco sus respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

yo no te recomendaria poner diferentes impedancias, puesto que cada canal sonaria a un volumen diferente (si es que no me equivoco) y los canales deben de ser iguales. o los pones de 4 ohms o de 8 ohms igual en los dos canales, nunca los mezcles


----------



## tatajara

Si es correcto en paralelo haces 1/impedancia y en seria las sumas como 2+2 jej
No hay problemas por eso mientras que respetas la impedancia de 4, 8,6 homs no hay problemas
Saludos



> yo no te recomendaria poner diferentes impedancias, puesto que cada canal sonaria a un volumen diferente (si es que no me equivoco) y los canales deben de ser iguales. o los pones de 4 ohms o de 8 ohms igual en los dos canales, nunca los mezcles


A así eso si debe ser así


----------



## Ericktronik

aca esta mi amplificador!
es hermoso!
en seguida subo el videito.


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> aca esta mi amplificador!
> es hermoso!
> en seguida subo el videito.



que hermosos bafles!


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> que hermosos bafles!



Son unos FISHER de 110w, suenan increibles.

este es el video de como funcionan con el ampli.


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> Son unos FISHER de 110w, suenan increibles.
> 
> este es el video de como funcionan con el ampli.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eUVMb9i-Pk



muy buen trabajo te felicito te quedo de excelente.

pd: que le paso a un sub que no tiene la tapita del cono?


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> que le paso a un sub que no tiene la tapita del cono?



Un bajo demasiado fuerte la desprendio... 
(no lo hizo este ampli)
lo hizo el que compro mi padre, es un sony 6.1 de 150w por canal.


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> Un bajo demasiado fuerte la desprendio...
> (no lo hizo este ampli)
> lo hizo el que compro mi padre, es un sony 6.1 de 150w por canal.



apa que sarpado .. no sufrió algún daño el parlante? y se puede pegar de nuevo o te la destrozo la tapa?


----------



## Ericktronik

espon dijo:


> apa que sarpado .. no sufrió algún daño el parlante? y se puede pegar de nuevo o te la destrozo la tapa?



no, para nada. Los bafles FISHER son muy buenos.
se puede pegar claro no sufrio algun daño en su estructura(la tapa).
lo que pasa es que me ha dado mucha pereza de hacerlo...


----------



## espon

Ericktronik dijo:


> no, para nada. Los bafles FISHER son muy buenos.
> se puede pegar claro no sufrio algun daño en su estructura(la tapa).
> lo que pasa es que me ha dado mucha pereza de hacerlo...



te comprendo amigo


----------



## almendra

hola rey...me gusto el vumetro! 
con que voltaje y amperio puedo alimentar el vumetro ?
con una fuente de pc ?


----------



## espon

almendra dijo:


> hola rey...me gusto el vumetro!
> con que voltaje y amperio puedo alimentar el vumetro ?
> con una fuente de pc ?



el vumetro lo podes alimentar tranquilamente con 12v asi que con una fuente de pc va perfecto


----------



## almendra

espon dijo:


> el vumetro lo podes alimentar tranquilamente con 12v asi que con una fuente de pc va perfecto



uh con 12v directo...buenisimo! muchas gracias!


----------



## MCM

Hola, acabo de terminar el ampli y tengo una duda sobre el dicipador del tda7377, de q*UE* tamaño tendria q*UE* ser? o si me conviene agregarle un minicooler al q*UE* ya tiene.

Se agradece su respuesta
Saludos.


----------



## anderneo

pues bueno ese disipador esta muy bien de tamaño para el 7377 y ademas ponle un cooler para que lo enfrie y no se recaliente tanto por que maso menos el amplificador intentar en calentarce mucho


----------



## Ericktronik

Listo!
mi ampleto esta terminado!
subo unas foticos.

3600 Slide...3142.jpg
3600 Slide...3146.jpg
3600 Slide...3143.jpg
3600 Slide...3144.jpg
3600 Slide...3145.jpg
3600 Slide...3147.jpg
3600 Slide...3137.jpg
3600 Slide...3138.jpg

espero les gusten.
Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Realmente.. Te quedó ESPECTACULAR!! Felicitaciones! 
Muy buen montaje, prolijo y bien lindo, me gustó el gabinete.. y las letras que indican los nombres de los potes...


> Ver el archivo adjunto 55136


Es tu letra? Si es así, se nota que tenés personalidad... 

Felicitaciones, me encantó.

Saludos.


----------



## itzcena54

MCM, muy bueno el disipador en mi caso lo puse con aletas mas grandes y un ventilador a 12V, ese disipador me parece un poco chico ya que el amplificador a su maxima potencia se calentara y la temperatura notaras tanto que al tocarlo te quemaras es mejor asi como te digo, y por otro lado en la fuente trata poniendole 2 filtros 4700uF para que no tengas ruidos por parte de la fuente tiene que estar bien filtrada y el regulador tambien con su disipador ese 7812 te aguantara maximo 2 amperes asi que trata de cambiarlo por chapa si no te vas a volar la fuente hasta el circuito tu trafo creo son de 5A con mayor razon va consumir arto y notaras que calentara arto. 

Saludos

erick buenisimo, una pregunta tus parlantes de cuanta potencia e impendancia tienen creo que me hacen falta un buen equipo. para el ampli


----------



## Ericktronik

itzcena54 dijo:


> erick buenisimo, una pregunta tus parlantes de cuanta potencia e impendancia tienen creo que me hacen falta un buen equipo. para el ampli



los parlantes que aparecen en la foto son unos SONY de 50w a 8ohm

pero en mi habitacion tendo unos mas grandes de 70w a 6ohm(Samsung super viejos, pero de una calidad impresionante)

te recomiendo unos no menores de 50w a 8ohm

saludos


----------



## itzcena54

Bueno yo tengo unos AIWA la potencia no la puedo saber por que como es medio antiguo no dice en la etiqueta ademas no tengo el instrumento para medirlo pero si suenan bien fuertes , tienen 4 ohm, debo calcular de algo de 40 a 50W por que ahi momentos en que le subo maxima potencia y se comen los parlantes casi que se escuha un poco distorcionado las musicas con sonidos bien exigentes y peor aun cuando subes el bass empieza a roncar algo creo que eso se debe a que debo ponerle unos mejores parlantes sera eso o que mi circuito algo esta fallando. y eso que para el integrado es recomendable ponerle 4 y no 8 ohm ya que a mas resistencia te baja la potencia algo debes haberlo notado tu supongo yo ya hice la prueba con unos de 8 y si lo note. Bueno saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ericktronik dijo:


> te recomiendo unos no menores de 50w a 8ohm
> 
> saludos



A mi me parece demasiado exagerado eso. Este amplificador puede dar *como máximo* 18-20W RMS sobre 4 ohms.
Un baffle de 50W 8 ohms puede soportar tranquilamente 50W. Así que, con este amplificador le están haciendo cosquillas al baffle... Aunque parezca que a oído suena "muy fuerte!", en realidad no le estás sacando todo el provecho. 

Saludos.

PS: No se si viste mi comentario o lo ignoraste, pero me gustaría que me respondas esto...


Tavo dijo:


> Es tu letra? ...


----------



## Ericktronik

Tavo dijo:


> A mi me parece demasiado exagerado eso. Este amplificador puede dar *como máximo* 18-20W RMS sobre 4 ohms.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PS: No se si viste mi comentario o lo ignoraste, pero me gustaría que me respondas esto...



Amigo Tavo.

mis bafles con los que uso el ampli son de 70w y masomenos en 3/4 de volumen los woofers empiezan a tronar y debo bajarle los bajos.

con respecto a la Letra, no es mia, es una fuente que tengo en el pc.


----------



## itzcena54

exacto a mi tambien me pasa eso como que tronan fuertes los bafles subiendo los bajos pero le da una elegancia a la musica y mas cuando escuchas un genero electro. puede hasta reventar las ventanas de tu cuarto jaja. 

tavito lo de que tu dices yo lo comprobe con uno de 20W rms y con este, y te digo que si ahi diferencia a su maximo por eso pregunto sobre los bafles es que tal ves los mios se los come. 

Ahora estoy probando con otras cajas que son de tocadiscos de los 80' les cuento luego como andan son unas cajotas .


----------



## Tavo

Ericktronik dijo:


> Amigo Tavo.
> 
> mis bafles con los que uso el ampli son de 70w y masomenos en 3/4 de volumen los woofers empiezan a tronar y debo bajarle los bajos.
> 
> con respecto a la Letra, no es mia, es una fuente que tengo en el pc.



Ajá. Bueno, aunque la letra no fuese tuya, valoro el buen gusto y la elección.. 
Me podrías pasar la fuente? Me encantó!!

Saludos che! 

PS: Si no podés pasarme la fuente, al menos decime el nombre (como se titula), en una de esas logro encontrarla por internet...


----------



## itzcena54

La chiller es otra de mis favoritas 

Bueno les cuento que acabo de probarlo las cajas que tenia guardado de mi padre como regalo creo le dare su amplificador que bueno que las encontre, ahora estos bafles tienen como impedancia 12 a 14 Ohm son enormes creo que seran de 100 a 150W y los tonos se escuchan bellos, quiero preguntarles que no pasaria nada si uso estas cajas por que las de 4 ohm y Los parlantes AIWA no le estoy sacando el provecho y aparte que tronan mucho con 50W, al ampli que me sugieren los de 12 o 4 ohm.


----------



## Ericktronik

Tavo dijo:


> Ajá. Bueno, aunque la letra no fuese tuya, valoro el buen gusto y la elección..
> Me podrías pasar la fuente? Me encantó!!



Aca esta la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ericktronik dijo:


> Listo!
> mi ampleto esta terminado!
> subo unas foticos.



Muy bueno  felicitaciones Ericktronik! 

No tuviste ningún problema de ruidos?

Saludos


----------



## Ericktronik

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy bueno  felicitaciones Ericktronik!
> 
> No tuviste ningún problema de ruidos?
> 
> Saludos



Gracias mnicolau!

tengo un pequeño ruido cuando subo el volumen y no hay nada conectado(creo que es por el ventilador), pero cuando conecto un telefono movil o algun reproductor portatil el ruido se disminuye en un 90%, lo otro es que cuando subo demasiado el volumen los woofers empìezan a sonar muy feo(tengo que disminuir los bajos). Agradeceria si me puedes guiar de alguna forma para eliminar estos pequeños problemas(aunque son muy insignificantes).

Te agradesco infinitamente por compartir este gran diseño con la comuidad.

Eres un muy buen electronico.


----------



## Tavo

Ericktronik dijo:


> lo otro es que cuando subo demasiado el volumen *los woofers empìezan a sonar muy feo(tengo que disminuir los bajos).*


Ahí está el problema que yo te comentaba, y que no quisiste entender.

Este amplificador puede dar 2x 18W rms como máximo (sobre 4 ohms), vamos, seamos realistas, que no se puede pretender mucha potencia con una alimentación de 12V. Por más configuración puente que exista, la potencia de salida está limitada directamente por la tensión de alimentación.

El problema NO son tus woofers, el problema es la propia distorsión del amplificador a alto volumen, que en la mayoría de estos integrados suele ser del 10%.
Las frecuencias graves son las que consumen más corriente (más potencia). Entonces, cuando le pedís un buen rendimiento en bajos, tenés que considerar que (como mucho) tenés 15Wrms en frecuencias bajas. Así a ojo, calculo que la potencia total es sobre todo el espectro de frecuencias...

Este amplificador puede tirar muy bien unos parlantes de 20-30W como mucho, para baffles más grandes no creo que sea conveniente.

Una sugerencia:
Si realmente querés sacarle provecho a tus baffles, pasate por *este post*, en dónde se propone un amplificador de 50W/8Ω de MUY buena calidad y fidelidad, y bajísima distorsión. 

Saludos.


----------



## itzcena54

Bueno Erick ese problema creo que lo tenemos todos lo que armamos este ampli, en mi caso le acople un reproductor USB c/ radio que lo conecte a la entrada del previo y me anda de 10, a la hora de pausar la musica y subo todo el volumen como que trona un sonido que hasta hora no soluciono pero es algo menor la cosa que anda bien el ampli, y lo que tu mencionas al no conectar nada tambien pero suave y ahora lo ultimo que eh notado cuando estuve escuchando musica conectado al DVD y el ampli a full pare la musica comenzaba a escuchar como que una emisora de radio algo asi, me sorprendio la verdad que nunca me habia pasado pero eso pasa cuando lo probe al maximo de potencia :S. 

Aca unas fotos que tome hace poco ya que no quiero cerrar la caja antes de eliminar esos pequeños detalles, haber si me pueden ayudar tal ves algien mas le ha pasado. 

PD: Perdonen que no tenga fotos de la placa es que me salio algo feo ademas que se quemaron 2 partes de la pista y tuve que puentearlo. no se sira sera una de las causas por las que me pasan estas cosas.


----------



## almendra

Ericktronik dijo:


> Listo!
> mi ampleto esta terminado!
> subo unas foticos.
> 
> 3600 Slide...3142.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3146.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3143.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3144.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3145.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3147.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3137.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3138.jpg
> 
> espero les gusten.
> Saludos.



te quedo espectacular... me gusto como colocaste el vumetro. que vumetro es ese ? 
pero te quedo muy bueno! me re gusto! faltarían las perillas !


----------



## Ericktronik

almendra dijo:


> que vumetro es ese ?



es el mismo vumetro que posteo mnicolau.

lo unico que es complicado es calibrarlos, te recomiendo hacerlo con una señal monofonica aplicada a las dos entradas de señal.


----------



## MCM

Gracias a anderneo y a Itzcena54 por las recomendaciones sobre los dicipadores, ahora que el ampli ya esta funcionando me gustaria hacer el preampli,queria saber si al circuito de los tl071 se les podria adaptar un control para los graves y agudos o si me convine directamente hacer el del tda1524?
Aqui les dejo una foto de como va quedando

Saludos


----------



## maximoss3500

hola quiero agregar algo (no soy un experto pero...) a jusgar por mis exeperiencias con este amplificador (yo tambien lo arme) conectandole parlantes de 4Ω muy bueno pero a maxima potencia el wofercito d 5"1/4 empiesa a rebusnar a bajas frecuensias (trabajandolo a todo el rango de frecuencias) pero el otro parlante fabricado por Panasony que tiene un woofer de 8" este no rebusna solo con musica con bajos tremendos, este parlante parlante con su teweter dise soportar un maximo de 115W con lo cual este ampli berdaderamente le esta haciendo cosquillas , pero que pasa con el otro woofer que es mas pequeño que dice soportar un max de 100w y con su compañero un teweter piezoelectrico de 100w max , este conjunto no aguanta la potencia? bueno yo creo que es por el tamaño ya que este woffer (ademas de ser chino) no es bueno para usarlo como sub sino como medio...... aunque tambien influlle la distorcion del amplificador.......... bueno otra cos a es que si este amplificador dice tirar 18w x ch y con eso suena dirisimo ( que me basta para sonorisar la casa sin dejar que los demas escuchen) no me quiero imaginar cuando arme el de 100w x ch jajajja ire a despertar el barrio...........
bueno hay des dejo saludos


----------



## itzcena54

Respecto a los Previos, puedes usar tl071 lo mas comun ya que si no quieres gastar tanto para el 1524, este me parecio bueno y si que anda, http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/ta7630.pdf.

Suerte.


----------



## maximoss3500

Hola en le foro hay muchisimos delos cuales ya tenes una garantia de que funcionan ... nodigo que esto no lo aga pero bueno..... saludos


----------



## MCM

Gracias a ambos, me decidi por hacer el preamlificador con el TA7630 ya diseñe el pcb, estoy esperando que aparesca la plata jaja, de todos modos queria saber si alguien sabe como hacer mas sencible el vumetro con el LM3915, lo tengo conectado a la entrada del TDA7377 y hay que subir bastante el volumen para que comience a funcionar desde ya muchas gracias...
Saludos.


----------



## itzcena54

El vumetro lo tengo en las salida L & R del Ampli y me anda perfecto. Prueba seguro ahi algo malo que corregir o que no tomaste en cuenta.


----------



## Ericktronik

MCM dijo:


> vumetro con el LM3915, lo tengo conectado a la entrada del TDA7377 y hay que subir bastante el volumen para que comience a funcionar



Hay es donde te equivocas MCM, el vumetro tiene que conectarlo a la salida del ampli


----------



## Introtuning

Si lo tienes conectado a la entrada debes hacer un preamplificador de señal con un ic pequeño de 4 canales,yo use un lm358 y quedo muy bien.de esa manera no tienes problemas de escala y variaciones.ya que en mi caso.coloco la fuente de señal al máximo y vario desde el control de volumen del mismo tda1524.por lo que la señal en los vumetros es siempre la misma.
El pre se hace con un ic como ese y 4 resistencias solamente.y solucionas lo de la variación de señal.Si alguien quiere el pcb se los paso.aunque es super simple..


----------



## espon

hola nuevamente foro! miren hoy conecto el ampli (ya terminado y funcionando y me tomo por sorpresa que solamente andaba un canal.. y bueno yo pensando que era uno de los cables que le dan señal, me fije probé y todo y no pasaba nada. bueno lo que hago después es acercarme al parlante y veo que se escucha la música pero super bajo que puede llegar a ser?? no saben la bronca que tengo aparte justo me pasa esto ya todo terminado la re mala suerte..


----------



## jsj9406

uy hermano gracias =)

otra pregunta hermano lo busque pero me dice q*UE* no existe el tda7377h es lo mismo ? me puede servir la info q*UE* me dan en datasheet sobre ese ?


----------



## phavlo

si es lo mismo la unica diferencia son los pines que estan doblados para poder ponerlo en horizontal por eso la H, la V es el del chip vertical..
saludos


----------



## Cacho

jsj9406 dijo:


> otra pregunta hermano lo busque pero me dice q*UE* no existe el tda7377h es lo mismo ? me puede servir la info q*UE* me dan en datasheet sobre ese ?


Segunda vez que te lo digo: No escribas como en un chat.

Poné atención y cuidado al postear en el foro y usá todas las letras que tiene cada palabra; ni de más, ni de menos. Gracias.


----------



## MCM

Introtuning dijo:


> Si lo tienes conectado a la entrada debes hacer un preamplificador de señal con un ic pequeño de 4 canales,yo use un lm358 y quedo muy bien.de esa manera no tienes problemas de escala y variaciones.ya que en mi caso.coloco la fuente de señal al máximo y vario desde el control de volumen del mismo tda1524.por lo que la señal en los vumetros es siempre la misma.
> El pre se hace con un ic como ese y 4 resistencias solamente.y solucionas lo de la variación de señal.Si alguien quiere el pcb se los paso.aunque es super simple..


Gracias amigo, me gustaria ver el circuito, lo puedo encontrar en la hoja de datos del lm358?


----------



## Tavo

Introtuning dijo:


> Si lo tienes conectado a la entrada debes hacer un preamplificador de señal con un ic pequeño *de 4 canales*,yo use un lm358...


Me parece que le pifiaste ahí, el 358 es un doble operacional, creo que quisiste decir "4  patas"... 

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning

No No.no era cuatro patas.eran cuatro canales.solo me equivoque de LM jejeje.este efectibamente es un operacional dual para poder manejar dos canales de amplificacion.Menos mal que tavo tiene la lupa en el ojo jajaja.

MCM en esta pagina te explica y muestra un opamp y como esta conectado.en el datasheet sacas el patillage del ic y lo armas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional#No_inversor


----------



## tobare

no me anda el amplificador tda7377 tda1524 ..cuando lo conecto se re*V*iente el capacitor de 1000uf..¿q*UE* paso con mi amplificador?

ayudemennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## g.corallo

revisaste que no halla cortos que el regulador no sea el que necesitas 7909 en vez de 7809 que el capacitor este al reves


----------



## Introtuning

Tobare con ese dato no hacemos nada.pone una foto de tu placa de los dos lados y de buena calidad.mas que seguro es un corto entre pistas,revisa cada una y las soldaduras buscando algun corto o puente entre componentes..pusiste bien el cap no?A todos nos a pasado de darlo vuelta jejejeje
Y como dijo el amigo Gcorallo revisa la salida del regulador 7809.


----------



## Cacho

tobare dijo:


> no me anda el amplificador tda7377 tda1524 ..cuando lo conecto se re*V*iente el capacitor de 1000uf..¿q*UE* paso con mi amplificador?
> 
> ayudemennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


No hagas quedar mal al sistema educativo de mi país, che... Yo también estudié acá.

Primero, "qué" es "q" en los SMS (y en los chats también). La señorita Olga de tercer grado te enseñó que se escribía "qué", hacele caso cuando escribas en el foro.

Segundo, las cosas _re*V*ientan_, no _re*B*ientan_.

Tercero, para la forma el reflexiva de un verbo... En presente, por poner un ejemplo, el verbo _ayudar_ es (tercera del plural) _ayudan_, con lo que el reflexivo será _me ayudan_.
En imperativo (el que se usa para dar órdenes) es _ayuden_. El reflexivo será entonces _me ayuden_ ("les digo que ~"). Como tenemos una lengua muy interesante, podemos usar el pronombre (_me_, en este caso) al final del verbo, según haga falta: "_*Me* ayuden_" se convierte en "_ayúden*me*_". Nótese el acento que aparece porque se transforma en esdrújula (para el tema, recordar a la señorita Cuqui, de quinto grado).
Ayudemen no es correcto, como podrás deducir. Y la repetición de la _n_ al final... Bueno, puede ser un recurso, pero no lo uses mucho.

Lo referido a la gramática (2 y 3) es algo informativo nada más (todos los días se aprende algo nuevo). Lo primero, sobre las _q_ es algo que debés cuidar acá. Tené presente siempre que estás en un foro técnico, no en un chat.


Por último, apuesto a que conectaste el condensador al revés, o la polaridad de la alimentación con los cables cambiados. ¿O pusiste uno que trabaja con menos tensión que la que estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola amigos.
.
voy a hacer el Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0...
pero me surgio una duda...

mirando los comentarios lei que si vas a usar la salida de un celular tendria que hacer el pre-amplificador para subir la potencia...

me pregunto este circuito no tiene el pre en la misma plaqueta??

o para que sirven los potenciometros??

saludos


----------



## Tavo

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> hola amigos.
> .
> *1)* voy a hacer el Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0...
> pero me surgio una duda...
> 
> *2)* mirando los comentarios lei que si vas a usar la salida de un celular tendria que hacer el pre-amplificador para subir la potencia...
> 
> *3)* me pregunto este circuito no tiene el pre en la misma plaqueta??
> 
> *4)* o para que sirven los potenciometros??
> 
> saludos


Aflojale a los saltos de renglón (Enter) porque en tres post tuyos se va una página. 

*1)* Esa versión "TDA7377 + TDA1524" ya tiene pre, y justamente es el segundo circuito integrado.
*2)* El preamplificador ya está junto con la etapa de potencia!! Es el TDA1524, no hace falta más!
*3)* Respondido en el ítem 2.
*4)* Los potenciómetros corresponden todos al TDA1524, y sirven justamente para controlar el nivel de salida y los tonos... La etapa de potencia no tiene nada que ver con los potes.

Saludos.


----------



## sergio2222

hola a todos arme el conjunto pre y amplificador ahora tengo que comprar los parlantes cuales serian los adecuados en woofer y medios


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

Tavo dijo:


> Aflojale a los saltos de renglón (Enter) porque en tres post tuyos se va una página.
> 
> *1)* Esa versión "TDA7377 + TDA1524" ya tiene pre, y justamente es el segundo circuito integrado.
> *2)* El preamplificador ya está junto con la etapa de potencia!! Es el TDA1524, no hace falta más!
> *3)* Respondido en el ítem 2.
> *4)* Los potenciómetros corresponden todos al TDA1524, y sirven justamente para controlar el nivel de salida y los tonos... La etapa de potencia no tiene nada que ver con los potes.
> 
> Saludos.



muchas gracias amigo.. me aclaraste las dudas...
saludos


----------



## coelho mafioso

tengo una duda estuve leyendo y todabia no entiendo mucho XD yo quiero hacer un ampli diganme si estoy errado por que soy nuevo XD mi idea es armar un ampli para cada parlante lo cual todo iria en la misma caja el tema ees que encuentro los esquemas todo de como armalo pero no entiendo donde conecto los parlantes y otra yo quiero hacer que se conectte al celu pero nose tengo que poner u out-put o un in-put y donde los tengo que colorcar?? desde ya les agradezco


----------



## Introtuning

Hola y bienvenido a F.E. 
Creo que este no es el ampli que buscas.si lo que queres es armar un ampli para cada caja.Porque este IC en particular es stereo.vos debes armar uno en mono.
Lo que te recomiendo es buscar algún tema en el foro(hay barios ya corregidos y funcionals)de un ampli sencillo en mono.
Depende de la variante potencia claro.Yo te recomendaria armar dos tda2040 o 2050.en cada uno mandas  o la señal R o la señal L.

Eso soluciona lo que vos queres.

Ahora mi solución es armar este u otro similar y colocar ampli y fuente en una de las cajas.y a la otra caja mandar el par de cables de salida al parlante.Es lo mas sencillo.porque sino debes tener alimentación y señal en ambas cajas y serian mas cables.Todo depende de que y porque quieres hacerlo de esa manera.Decide como quieres armarlo y después vemos si este te sirvo o no.


----------



## coelho mafioso

Introtuning dijo:


> Hola y bienvenido a F.E.
> Creo que este no es el ampli que buscas.si lo que queres es armar un ampli para cada caja.Porque este IC en particular es stereo.vos debes armar uno en mono.
> Lo que te recomiendo es buscar algún tema en el foro(hay barios ya corregidos y funcionals)de un ampli sencillo en mono.
> Depende de la variante potencia claro.Yo te recomendaria armar dos tda2040 o 2050.en cada uno mandas  o la señal R o la señal L.
> 
> Eso soluciona lo que vos queres.
> 
> Ahora mi solución es armar este u otro similar y colocar ampli y fuente en una de las cajas.y a la otra caja mandar el par de cables de salida al parlante.Es lo mas sencillo.porque sino debes tener alimentación y señal en ambas cajas y serian mas cables.Todo depende de que y porque quieres hacerlo de esa manera.Decide como quieres armarlo y después vemos si este te sirvo o no.




te agradezco la ayuda
yo dije de todo en la misma caja osea los amplificadores + un vumetro estereo que ya hice + la fuente  y que de esa caja salgan los acables a los 2 parlantes que estarian por separado y bueno el cable que iria a 220


----------



## ernestogn

Compre un TDA 7377 aqui en mi pueblo ,por $15 , no parece tan trucho , igual pongo las fotos a ver si me ayudan a indetificarlo como tal, 
tiene el metal opaco , las muescas en la capsula que indica la hoja de datos y las inscripciones no se borran con el dedo.


----------



## tormento

introtunning

Como veo sabes mucho del tema y me compre 2 tda 7377 no tenia idea de que habia truco como se supone que detecte eso si  a simple viste parece original me gustaria un circuito que muy simple [ara probar el sonido si trucho o no para descartar hacer un circuito utilizando este integrado y si sabes de otro tda de igual o mejor prestacion que sea economico o me aconsejas la serie stk espero que me puedas responde. Gracias por tus aportes


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Compre un TDA 7377 aqui en mi pueblo ,por $15 , no parece tan trucho , igual pongo las fotos...



Ese IC es igual a los que he usado Ernesto, ni idea si es original o no, pero nunca tuve inconvenientes. Armalo tranquilo nomás.

Tormento, si ya los compraste no tenés mucho para hacer y tampoco te preocupes tanto, armá el amplificador y listo, son pocos componentes y se arma rápido, no vas a tener problemas.

Por acá tenés otros ICs muy utilizados, muy baratos y de gran calidad:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ernesto, tapoco te podría decir con seguridad si es original o no, para mi que si, que es original; yo tengo los mismos y el ampli sigue andando hace más de 1 año a la perfección. Es un buen ampli. Armalo que va a andar de lujo.

Saludos.


----------



## tormento

bueno mnicolau con que simulador trabajas para hacer los pcb


----------



## ernestogn

bueno , me quedo  mas tranquilo , a ver si puedo armarlo y exponer los resultados....


----------



## record33

Una duda, los diodos que mencionan; son de 6 A, pero de que serie o numero sugieren???


----------



## KarLos!

tormento dijo:


> bueno mnicolau con que simulador trabajas para hacer los pcb



Mnicolau trabaja con el PCB Wizard


----------



## kelroy

Otro mas que se une a montarlo, pero esta vez para montar 5 canales estereo con fuentes de alimentacion de pc .

Una pregunta, mi tarjeta de sonido tiene un jack de 3,5mm que es solo para graves. Esta señal puedo amplificarla con este amplificador no?

Un saludo


----------



## tatajara

mmm si lo podes usar pero no escucharías toda la gama de sonidos por así decirlo
Lo que podes hacer es buscar en el programa que controle la tarjeta y configurarlo para que el sonido sea completo, esto si la tarjeta te lo permite
PD: aparecí de nuevo jeje
Saludos a todos


----------



## kelroy

Por cierto si no se usa un preamplificador donde se le pone el potenciometro para el volumen?. A la salida del audio¿


----------



## g.corallo

kelroy dijo:


> Por cierto si no se usa un preamplificador donde se le pone el potenciometro para el volumen?. A la salida del audio¿



A la entrada de audio se conecta


----------



## ernestogn

Muchachos, Arme el 7377 en version "Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge.zip"
, un exito.

Super simple de amar , hacia rato que no armaba una placa que ande de una! 
tambien, con un diseño de mnicolu es garantia , si se hacen las cosas bien tiene que anda r, 
de momento lo estoy provando con una buena dosis de Led Zepellin , alimentado con una fuente de pc marca patito. de disipador le puse una aleta de las recuperadas de fuentes de PC , se que es poco pero por ahora se matiene apenas caliente ,ahy 53 grados en la aleta del integrado.

a los parlates que tengo de momento no les puedo pedir mucho ,apero no se escuchan distorciones ni ruidos.

le agrege un ventilador de 8cm soplando y bajo a 29 grados la temperatura

medi o quise medir la corriente que demanda de la fuente y me encuentro con que usando por ejemplo el "Sine Wave Generator" puedo medir un consumo maximo (repruciendo una frecuencia de 50hz) de 0.95A m sera que es esto maximo que esta dispuesto a entregar mi fuente atx marca patito? o sera que estoy muy por debajo de la senal maxima de entrada y tendre que poner un preamplificador?

una pregunta tonta:
Para medir la amplitud de la señal de entrada 
(una senoidal de 50hz) 
¿ mido en alterna o en continua con el tester?


----------



## carmonew

holaa  a todos... estoy interesado en armar el Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0... ya tengo todos los componentes y demass..... pero no sé como colocar la fuente de pc para alimentar el mismo.... si me pueden ayudar.... gracias


----------



## ernestogn

carmonew dijo:


> holaa  a todos... estoy interesado en armar el Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0... ya tengo todos los componentes y demass..... pero no sé como colocar la fuente de pc para alimentar el mismo.... si me pueden ayudar.... gracias



aca!


----------



## ivo1996

qiero acer el vumetro alguien lo a probado para saber si lo hago???
espero su respuesta

tengo todo pero el intagrado que tengo lm3914 hay problema si  lo hago con ese integrado


----------



## ernestogn

el LM3914 es lineal , nose , como vumetro lo que se dice vumetro con la funcion de:
"Un vúmetro se incluye a menudo en equipos de audio para mostrar un nivel de señal en unidades de volumen, el dispositivo es a veces también llamado indicador de volumen."  no sirve
ahora , si lo queres , con el objetivo de tener luces que suben y bajan al ritmo de la musica en el frente de tu equipo, puede servir!


----------



## carmonew

haaa okaaaa..... muchas graciasss  ernestogn.... luego comento mis resultados....


----------



## Ericktronik

ivo1996 dijo:


> qiero acer el vumetro alguien lo a probado para saber si lo hago???
> espero su respuesta
> 
> tengo todo pero el intagrado que tengo lm3914 hay problema si  lo hago con ese integrado



El Vumetro funciona, tambien puedes usar el LM3915 o el LM3916.

lo que tienen esto de diferendes que que tienen una velocidad de respuesta mas rapida.

aca esta mi ampli y te puedes dar cuenta que use dos vumetros de los que posteo mnucolau.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/index165.html#post512797_


----------



## kelroy

Yo estoy usando el LM3915 con el circuito que viene impreso en su datasheet correspondiente y va de lujo. Lo unico que tienes que mirar un poco es en los leds, si usas leds de alta luminosidad necesitas comprar el voltaje de salida del LM3915 para no quemarlos.

Jugando con las resistencias le das el voltaje correspondiente a cada led.... y vuala vumetro listo.


Un saludo.


----------



## Naders150

Vumetro construido y funcionando al pelo


----------



## ivo1996

Quisiera saber como conectar el amplificador con los integrados 7377 y 1524 porque ya la termine y no se como conectarla para probarla espero su respuesta.

alguien me podria desir como se conecta el amplificador y el preamplificador 7377 y 1524 porque ya lo termine pero no se como se conecta para poderlo probar
espero su respuesta

ya lo ley pero los otro barneras para que son ???

ernestogn ya lo e leido el primer post lo que pasa es que no se para que son todas las otras borneras que restan


----------



## ernestogn

lee el primer post del tema.!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Revisa la imagen que viene en los archivos subidos en el primer mensaje, hay se explican para que son (entradas de audio, salidas de audio, alimentacion, switch)

SALUDOS!!!

PD: La salida de audio de tu PC o lo que usea va al pre-amplificador y la salida del pre-ampllificador, va a la entrada del amplificador, la salida del amplificador va a las bocinas.
La corriente y el switch van en las respectivas borneras de la placa amplificadora

al igual que la alimentacion se coloca al pre-amplificador


----------



## ivo1996

y en donde estan esas imagenes???


----------



## mnicolau

ivo1996 dijo:


> y en donde estan esas imagenes???



Leíste la cita del 1º post "Explicación de cada una de las terminales del amplificador:"?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Descarga el archivo que esta en el primer mensaje, el que dice:
"Amplificador con 7377 y 1524 2.0 .zip"
Al descomprimirlo abres el PDF y hay en donde bienen los PCB revisa que dice cada bornera, ya despues conectalo asi:

----Fuente de musica (pc, celular, dicsman, etc)----pre-amplificador----amplificador----bocinas
                                                                                 I                      I
                                                                                 I                      I        
                                                                                 I                      I  
                                                                             FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION
PD: La alimentacion va al pre y al amplificador


----------



## ivo1996

a listo pero no hay que hacer nigun puente???? ni nada de eso es solo conectar


----------



## sebastone

quiero armarlo, cual tengo q armar, el q dice stereo bridge o el 2.0??


----------



## g.corallo

depende si queres usar el pre o el ampli solo o ambos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ivo1996 dijo:


> a listo pero no hay que hacer nigun puente???? ni nada de eso es solo conectar



COMO??? solo conecta las borneras con unos cables, imagina que las borneras son lugares donde van cables que conectan con otro circuito.

Amigo si tienes problemas en armalo, arma uno mucho mas simple, como un TDA2002, por eso dicen que cada amplificador tiene su grado de dificultad


----------



## chacarock

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigo si tienes problemas en armalo, arma uno mucho mas simple, como un TDA2002, por eso dicen que cada amplificador tiene su grado de dificultad



sip, opino igual, yo e muero por comensar el clase de o un AB, peo me faltan quemar unos cuantos integrados

saludos


----------



## Introtuning

No hay diferencia en armar un tda 2003 a armar este.el problema que tiene este compañero es no saber identificar que es cada cosa.

En un 2003 o este 7377  tenes V+ GND     S-in (L o R para el 7377)   S-out (L o R para el 7377)   Y el Int

V+   =   entrada de alimentación
GND =   Masa
S-in =   Entrada de señal proveniente de un mp3 celular la pc o lo que sea.En el caso de este proyecto es stereo asi que hay una entrada izq y una der.
S-out =  Salida de señal o salida de parlantes.  Tambien izq y der en este ampli
Int  =  es donde se coloca el interruptor de apagado de este ampli.

Creo que lo que falta es leer mas y buscarle la vuelta.las cosas no son difíciles.solo hay que prestar atención.

Esto es igual a armar un 2003 pero en stereo.Asi que tampoco lo compliquemos tanto.Solo LEEEEAAANNNN.


----------



## mannesx

Usaré un TDA7378 que tengo por ahi..., mmm... Puedo alimentar este circuito con 24v 1A? En el Datasheet dice que aguanta 28v, pero no se si son 28v sonando, o sin señal de entrada


----------



## mnicolau

Qué "Operating supply voltage" dice el datasheet? Prestale atención a esa como máxima admisible.

Saludos


----------



## mannesx

Listo. GENIO Señor Mariano Nicolau. Ha sido de los proyectos que mas me ha dejado satisfecho. El ingles a veces me confunde, y yo me doy a veces de orgulloso y no busco un traductor  Pero bue... ahi voy. Ya posteo fotos de mi obra artesanal terminada. y No se consigue el Datasheet del TDA7378, pero el del 7377 me despejó dudas, Y el que quiera saber los watts de salida del 7378, son 28W por canal, 4 salidas de 14w.

Usé un Subwoofer Creative I-Trigue 3400 que me consegui en la calle. El TDA estaba dentro del subwoofer.


----------



## diantres

Hola a todos! ojala alguien pudiera resolverme algunas dudas, ya termine de soldar la placa y revisando las conexiones me di cuenta que existe continuidad entre los pines 18 y 19 de la base del preamp es esto correcto??? o se esta haciendo corto en alguna parte??? 

ahhh y otra cosita... he visto algunos diagramas de conexiones para el switch pero aun no me queda claro ya que el switch que yo tengo es de 3 patas y un led en el interior,como debo conectarlo?


----------



## mnicolau

mannesx dijo:


> Ha sido de los proyectos que mas me ha dejado satisfecho.



Me alegro! A mi también me pasó lo mismo y todavía lo sigo disfrutando.



mannesx dijo:


> Usé un Subwoofer Creative I-Trigue 3400 que me consegui en la calle.



 Dónde queda esa calle?? 

diantres, cuales pines 18 y 19??? Respecto al switch, medí continuidad en los pines del mismo y te vas a dar cuenta entre cuales pines debés conectar para que haya continuidad al accionarlo.

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## diantres

Gracias por responder mnicolau.... adjuto una foto señalados los pines que te comento que tienen continuidad y una foto del switch... hace rato lo conecte y casi boto las pastillas de la officee!   segun yo las patas que activan el switch son las dos primeras (las que no son color dorado) pero al parece esta suposicion es peligrosa jajaja

por cierto gracias por subir la info completa del ampli!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Pero el chip tiene solo 18 pines


----------



## Chester019

buenas noches, es mi primera incursion en la electronica, pero tengo una duda, quiero hacer el ampli este Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0.zip y resulta que compre todos lo componentes de la lista, pero vi en el esquematico que va un lm7809, es simplemente un error y falta en la lista de materiales y va o algun otro problema? lo compro y encaro al armado?


----------



## ernestogn

diantres dijo:


> Gracias por responder mnicolau.... adjuto una foto señalados los pines que te comento que tienen continuidad y una foto del switch... hace rato lo conecte y casi boto las pastillas de la officee!   segun yo las patas que activan el switch son las dos primeras (las que no son color dorado) pero al parece esta suposicion es peligrosa jajaja
> 
> por cierto gracias por subir la info completa del ampli!!



SEgui las pistas me parece que tenes un corto a masa , por lo menos a simple vista,


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Este diseño es valido?, Lo quiero meter en una caja de fuente de pc (tengo varias) y usare un transformador de 24v 3A con derivacion y rectificacion de media onda. Quiero saber que se puede mejorar, modificar o corregir antes de hechar a perder.


----------



## KarLos!

Chester019 dijo:


> buenas noches, es mi primera incursion en la electronica, pero tengo una duda, quiero hacer el ampli este Amplificador Con 7377 y 1524 2.0.zip y resulta que compre todos lo componentes de la lista, pero vi en el esquematico que va un lm7809, es simplemente un error y falta en la lista de materiales y va o algun otro problema? lo compro y encaro al armado?



No te fijes mucho en las listas aveces faltan componentes, mejor fíjate en la mascara de componentes que viene en el PDF, hay si aparecen todos lo componentes que son

Saludos


----------



## Chester019

KarLos! dijo:


> No te fijes mucho en las listas aveces faltan componentes, mejor fíjate en la mascara de componentes que viene en el PDF, hay si aparecen todos lo componentes que son
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la respuesta, ahora a armarlo y le muestro mis resultados! (ojala que sean buenos) jaja
Ahora otra consulta y perdonen mi ignorancia! en el pdf estan los PCB, lo imprimo y lo paso a la placa virgen con la plancha tal como esta o la tengo que invertir, porq ya me paso una vez con el vumetro y me quedo todo al revez.
Muchas gracias y disculpen las preguntontas!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Chester, el PCB se imprime tal cual está para transferir mediante la plancha.

Les dejo una nueva versión del 7377 + 1524 especial para todos aquellos que recién se están iniciando en el tema (la gran mayoría de los que encaran el proyecto), debido a que no suelen tener tanta experiencia en el armado de PCBs y la versión actual puede ser un dolor de cabeza en esos casos, debido a las pistas finas, pistas entre pines y demás características que dificultan un poco el armado.
En la nueva versión se eliminaron esos problemas (a expensas de algunos puentes extra), pistas más anchas, mayor gap, etc. Además se agregó la posibilidad de selección "contour/lineal" para el control de tonos que presenta el datasheet.

_*Aclaración:*_ el PCB no ha sido probado.

*Si pasa algún mod por acá por favor actualizar el archivo al 1º post del thread.*

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Chester, el PCB se imprime tal cual está para transferir mediante la plancha.
> 
> Les dejo una nueva versión del 7377 + 1524 especial para todos aquellos... [...]


Soyez le premier! en ver la nueva versión. 

Te quedó muy bien Mariano, muy bueno. No hace falta probarlo, viniendo de vos es seguro que funciona.  

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias Tavo, frecuentamos Taringa! parece 

Un abrazo.


----------



## itzcena54

Bueno gracias por este proyecto que dia a dia llego de trabajar y me pongo a escuchar mi querida musica a una potencia barbara, disfrutandolo hasta ahora pero quiero saber si alguien aparte que termino el proyecto me incluyo ah resuelto este problema que he leido que algunos tambien lo tienen y quisiera tener una respuesta es sobre la salida en los parlantes me tronan un zumbido a la hora de elevar la potencia y cuando se detiene trona pero mas agudo, eh cambiado los filtros de la fuente a mayores esta bien alimentado todo llegan los voltajes Ok. de antemano gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola itzcena, repasá las soldaduras de los potenciómetros. Si quedaron algo "frías" y no hacen un contacto correcto, al girar el pote aparecen ruidos como los que describís.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola, mmm lo que pasa es que ya estoy poe comprar las piezas para hacer el amplificador con todo y pre, pienso ponerle 2 vumetros, pero el PCB que has subido, mnicolau, no tiene mascara de componentes, y me gustaria serigrafiar esta tambien, ¿podrias subirla??? 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## carmonew

Hola, arme el amplificador 7377 con el 1524... lo conecte a mi pc pero no me dio ninguna respuesta.... busque algun error y no lo encontre... estuve indagando y vi esto "Si se va a utilizar con la PC como fuente de audio, no hace falta armar preamplificador, se usa directo el TDA7377." en la primera pagina del post.. y no se si esto sea la razon de mi problema si me podrian ayudar con esto--- gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

no, eso no tiene nada que ver, talvez a lo que se referian, era a que con la pc puedes hacer los ajustes de altos y bajos.
Revisa bien las soldaduras, todas las piezas que no se vean quemadas ni nada y si no, pues cambias el IC TDA7377

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ernestogn

carmonew dijo:


> Hola, arme el amplificador 7377 con el 1524... lo conecte a mi pc pero no me dio ninguna respuesta.... busque algun error y no lo encontre... estuve indagando y vi esto "Si se va a utilizar con la PC como fuente de audio, no hace falta armar preamplificador, se usa directo el TDA7377." en la primera pagina del post.. y no se si esto sea la razon de mi problema si me podrian ayudar con esto--- gracias



le cerraste el puete del mute del integrado
., hay donde indica una llave


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> *Si pasa algún mod por acá por favor actualizar el archivo al 1º post del thread.*


Te agregué un link en el primer post direccionando a este tuyo y toda la charla al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## carmonew

ernestogn dijo:


> le cerraste el puete del mute del integrado
> ., hay donde indica una llave



Si, si lo hice... estuve revisando y halle el problema, en una  pista que va a uno de los pot se levando y se deterioro(por lo delgada que es)... creo que voy a tener que rehacerlo en otra placa.... gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## charlie45

Saludos a todos
Pregunto si como disipador de calor para el 7377 seria adecuado usar uno de un viejo micro pentium 3 modificado
Gracias


----------



## carmonew

hola otra ves... tengo una duda, estuve revisando comentarios anteriores y vi que se podia hacer el ampli y el pre por separado.... mi duda es como tendria que puentearlos  o colocarlos para obtener los ajuste de alto y bajos-?????.... gracias----


----------



## pani_alex

aqui otros PCBs del 7377 4ch, a ver si estan bien las pistas, el orden de los componentes, tamaño, mas el del integrado, el resto depende de como los consiga, el grosor de las pistas, el lado del pcb, no sea q*UE* al final me quede todo del reves, cosas asi y los detalles que puedan jusgar segun su experiencia

gracias


----------



## julioah

mnicolau dijo:


> buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524a.
> Funcionan con 12v y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *edit:* dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  Y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del tda7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> *-----------------*
> edit 7/8/11
> en esta dirección está la versión 2.1 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/535621/ _
> *-----------------*
> 
> 
> *continua en el segundo post*




sobre eso.. Estoy armando el amplificador tda7377 y tda1524, los condensadores sobre cuantos voltios deben de ser?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

julioah dijo:


> sobre eso.. Estoy armando el amplificador tda7377 y tda1524, los condensadores sobre cuantos voltios deben de ser?



si lo vas a usar solo con 12V usa los capacitores de 16V..

te recomiendo los capacitores de 25V, entonces podes alimentarlo hasta 18V para mas potencia


----------



## Tavo

16 o 25V, lo suficiente para que no vuelen con 12V o en su defecto 18V. Mejor ponelos de 25V.


----------



## mnicolau

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola, mmm lo que pasa es que ya estoy poe comprar las piezas para hacer el amplificador con todo y pre, pienso ponerle 2 vumetros, pero el PCB que has subido, mnicolau, no tiene mascara de componentes, y me gustaria serigrafiar esta tambien, ¿podrias subirla???
> SALUDOS!!!



Hola, ahí te lo adjunto compañero.

charlie45, un gusto saludarlo. Te sirve perfectamente el disipador del Pentium 3.

carmonew, revisá la versión 2.1, te va a ser más sencillo de armar que la que mostrás en la foto.

Saludos


----------



## Agnus

Hola, estoy interesado en armarlo, y queria saber como hago para sacar el pcb del pdf a la medida esacta asi puedo transferirlo, gracias.


----------



## Tavo

Agnus dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en armarlo, y queria saber como hago para sacar el pcb del pdf a la medida esacta asi puedo transferirlo, gracias.


Tenés que imprimir ese documento PDF en una impresora láser con papel satinado.

El diseño de circuito impreso (PCB) ya está a escala, no tenés que prepcuparte por eso. Cuando imprimas, fijate en la configuración de la impresora que diga "Printing Scale: None", es decir, que no agregue ninguna escala de impresión, que lo imprima tal cual está a tamaño original. 

Saludos.


----------



## julioah

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> si lo vas a usar solo con 12V usa los capacitores de 16V..
> 
> te recomiendo los capacitores de 25V, entonces podes alimentarlo hasta 18V para mas potencia



muchas gracias , luego les cuento mi experiencia cuando lo pruebe


----------



## Chester019

Buenas tardes a todos, arme el amplificador, y resulta que no da señal alguna cuando le conecto alguna entrada de audio, probe con celulares, mp3, computadora y nada. Cuando lo alimento con los 12v prede el led, pero a los parlantes no llega nada, ni un zumbido, ruido nada. 
Testie todas las pista y no tienen continuidad entre ellas, y mire si no hay ningun componente mal puesto y no encontre nada mal. La verdad ya no se q hacer, ¿algun TDA estara quemado? hay manera de saberlo?
Otro detalle, los capacitores de 15nF no lo consegui al momento de armarlo, pero lei en el post que se podian reemplazar por unos de 10 nF, es correcto?
En un rato posteo una foto del PCB armado.


----------



## ernestogn

revisaste esto? 
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/index170.html#post536973_


----------



## Tavo

Este amplificador arranca a la una. Fijate que debés tener un error pavo por ahí.

Si seguís con el problema, lo próximo que tenés que hacer es empezar a descartar etapas, es decir: Inyectás señal directamente al amplificador (TDA7377), si este responde correctamente vas revisando de ahí para adelante... quizá el problema sea el preamplificador... 

Saludos.


----------



## thenot

Tavo dijo:


> Este amplificador arranca *a la una.*



A lo mejor lo hizo funcionar a otra hora jajaj

Mañana me pongo a construir este amplificador, ojala me ande ya que e hecho el tda2003 y el 2030 y los 2 han sido puro ruido... Quiero hacerme una sistema de audio para mi pieza y si me funciona este amplificador empezaría a hacerlo ya que quiero incluir varias cosillas..

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

thenot dijo:


> A lo mejor lo hizo funcionar a otra hora jajaj



Quise decir que es un amplificador muy fiable, funciona muy bien y es fácil de hacer.


thenot dijo:


> ya que e hecho el tda2003 y el 2030 y *los 2 han sido puro ruido... *


Del TDA2003 es esperable eso si está mal armado o con un mal diseño de circuito impreso y malos cables de entrada; pero del TDA2030 no es esperable eso, para nada; es más, este chip (2030) tiene mucho más calidad que el que se presenta en este thread (7377), aunque el 2030 es menos potente.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot

Tavo dijo:


> Del TDA2003 es esperable eso si está mal armado o con un mal diseño de circuito impreso y malos cables de entrada; pero del TDA2030 no es esperable eso, para nada; es más, este chip (2030) tiene mucho más calidad que el que se presenta en este thread (7377), aunque el 2030 es menos potente.
> 
> Saludos.



En ambos me esmere quedara todo bien, componentes nuevos, cables de buena calidad, etc, lo único que no se si era de calidad era el integrado, quizás eran un poco truchos, amplificaban pero tenían un ruido insoportable. Así que vamos a probar con este ahora, si sale sigo con el resto, primero me tiro con el amplificador sino me funciona para que hacer el resto si el alma de lo que quiero hacer es el amplificador  Si no me resulta me declarare a no hacer mas amplificadores, pero pienso que la tercera es la vencida 

Saludos!


----------



## Chester019

ernestogn dijo:


> revisaste esto?
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/index170.html#post536973_



sisi, puentie la llave, pero ese no es problema al parecer...
ahora voy a ver si puedo saltear la etapa del preamplificador para ver donde esta el conflicto.. pero ahroa la cuestion, donde conecto la entrada de audio directamente al ampli, sin pasar por la etapa del PRE?


----------



## ernestogn

Desconecta las resistencias de 220ohm y conecta la entrada de audio directo de un mp3 o la PC al pin positivo de los condensadores de 2.2uf


----------



## Chester019

ernestogn dijo:


> Desconecta las resistencias de 220ohm y conecta la entrada de audio directo de un mp3 o la PC al pin positivo de los condensadores de 2.2uf



hice eso recien, y ocurrio algo muy loco, o para mi es loco, pero conecte una señal de audio y no dio señales, pero por los parlantes (pasivos) sonaba una radio! apagaba el ampli se cortaba. la verdad que no entiendo. Porque lo que yo metia como señal de audio no sono nunca! esto me esta superando!


----------



## ernestogn

tenes para sacar unas buenas fotos de los 2 lados?


----------



## DJ T3

Si revisaste toda la placa y componentes, fijate las conexiones, los parlantes son en bridge (puente), osea que no se deben conectar a masa (0V)... No recuerdo muy bien por qué hacia ese problema..

Saludos


----------



## diantres

A mi tampoco me funciona!  .... tendran algun diagrama de como conectar la señal de entrada directo al ampli al quitar las resistencias de 220?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola amigos... compre todos los componentes... pero no conseguí el TDA7377 y el TDA1524A...
el señor me dijo que no podia conseguirme y es la unica casa de electronica de mi ciudad... vivo en obera misiones... no se que hacer


----------



## Chester019

gente, gracias por sus respuestas a todas mi inquitudes, logre armar el ampli y funciona perfecto, excepto algunos pequeños ruidos!
Estoy muy contento con mi primer proyecto exitoso!


----------



## nicolasled

Hola gente queria prenguntar de cuanta potencia es este ampli xq la verdad me lei casi todo el hilo y no sale. 
_ puede se de 10+10??


----------



## Ericktronik

nicolasled dijo:


> Hola gente queria prenguntar de cuanta potencia es este ampli xq la verdad me lei casi todo el hilo y no sale.
> _ puede se de 10+10??



la potencia del ampli es de 15 + 15 si lo alimentas con 12v
y de unos 18 + 18 si lo alimentas con 18v

el que tengo lo alimento con 19v y tira unos 20 aprox

la verdad con 12v tiene un muy buen sonido claro que deberias alimentarlo minimo con 4A
para que no se culegue con los bajos


----------



## Neodymio

En el datasheet aparece la configuracion Estereo/Bridge (2 canales para stereo y 2 para puente, seria un woofer).
Cómo se cuánto entrega por cada rama en esta configuracion? Porque al principio aparecen unos valores de 4x6w, 2x30w y demás y no se puede resolver por "regla de 3"
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Neodymio, revisá las gráficas que están en el datasheet del TDA7375, ahí tenés Pout=f(V) para el modo simple y para el bridge de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación y 2 THD distintas.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

Buenas tardes a todos, hoy termine de armar el amplificador en la versión 2.0.. pero con un diseño de circuito impreso propio (obviamente, tomando las recomendaciones de acá, del foro) me guié en el esquemático con el impreso de Mnicolau. la cambie por que la que tenia funcionando no la ise con el método de la plancha y quedo bastante desprolija,ahora la nueva placa quedo un poquito mas chica, pero los componentes bastantes apretados. por si a alguien le interesa después subo el archivo, lo tengo en la otra pc. esta echo con proteus..
saludos 
PD: anda de lujo! a 15V y un disipador de fuente de pc no llega a los 50°C

acá dejo los archivos..
Ver el archivo adjunto 59080



> no llega a los 50°C


me equivoque , jaja eso es con poco uso, dandole un uso mas continuo y a maximo volumen con unas cajas philips fwb-m589 de 8Ω llego hasta los 71°c asi que supongo que andara entre 70 y 80°C normalmente..


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos yo tengo el amplificador 2.0.0 trabajando correctamente, lo he probado con el audio entregado por mi computadora y alimentado con 12Vdc de una fuente de conmutada de computadora, mi consulta viene a que en el datasheet de TDA7377 el Vop=18Vdc, Vpk=50dc(t=50ms), hasta ahí todo bien pero el que me causa intriga es el Vs=28Vdc que significa este valor? he leído todo el hilo y está muy claro que el valor máximo de alimentación es de 18Vdc, pero un post ubicado 4 antes que este, escrito por *Ericktronik* dice que lo alimenta con 19Vdc.... mi interés radica en que quiero usar un cargador de laptop para alimentar este amplificador pero este dice tener 18.5V\3.5A aunque medido me da 19.3V.

Saludos


----------



## thenot

Milagro!!!! me resulto un amplificador sin que genere ruido!!!!  toy feliZ!! ya tengo la base de mi sistema de audio.. Se escuchaba medio "apagado" pero supongo es por la falta de preamplificador y ademas que lo tenia conectado al celu, pero lo importante es que no me generaba ruido alguno sin algo en la entreda cosa que me deja muy contento  Gracias por el aporte mnicolau!!
Cambie el pcb que posteas, lo arreglare y lo subire por si alguien le sirve, ademas de unas fotos al ampli 

Saludos!!


----------



## Holas

Yo dirìa , que eso que dices que se escucha "Apagado" , es porque la señal de salida del mp3 , es muy baja , yo te dirìa que para probar , uses la salida de la pc , ya que es mucho mas grande .Y , si no resulta asì , y si tienes osciloscopio , te crees tu propia señal , que sea mas fuerte , y listo...! ; pero conecta desde la pc , y  luego comenta...


----------



## thenot

Voy a comprar unos parlantes de equipos de música y voy a probar bien, ya que con los que probé son pésimos! y ademas como dije saque señal de un celular.. así que demás que todo influyo para que el amplificador sonara mal, o no tanto, solo se escuchaba como si no hubieran cambios de frecuencias osea muy liso, pero supongo obviamente por lo anterior, ya voy a probar de mejor manera pero no me aguante de probar y ver que el ampli no me generaba ninguna distorsión cosa que con mis amplificadores anteriores no pude solucionar de ninguna forma (tda2003 y tda2030), pero ya que tengo lo principal ahora tengo que buscar algún preamplificador que sea controlable por algún microprocesador..

Y aprovechando el momento.... saben de algún preamplificador que sea stereo y que sea común (osea se use harto en radios o cosas así) y ademas se pueda controlar por un microprocesador, específicamente pic (no me interesa que hayan ejemplos de esto, creo podermela programando =)
Pregunto y me baso específicamente en lo de que sea común, ya que donde vivo mucha variedad no hay y componentes que se usan mucho en equipos, tv, etc si se encuentran, pero cosas nuevas o muy "complicadas" para nada, solo basta decir que no tienen idea que es un pic o microprocesador. Y ademas solo hay una tienda y ni saben lo que tienen.

Bueno, mas tarde subo fotos de como me quedo y lo demas..

Saludos compañeros! =)


----------



## Holas

Mira , primero intenta sin comprar parlante , intenta probar con la pc


----------



## thenot

Bueno como dije... compre las bocinas y el amplificador suena espectacular!! potencia mas que necesaria para lo que quería (para mi pieza), Y bueno como dije fotos y pcb los dejo adjuntos, el pcb lo modifique ya que no tengo lo necesario para que las pistas me queden tan finas, así que lo hice un poco mas grande dejándolo de una forma que me fuera mas fácil hacerlo y que no tuviera problemas de que me quedaran pistas cortadas..

Y para no desvirtuar el tema (ya que necesariamente no son acerca del amplificador en cuestión), hice un post aparte con algunas preguntas, si alguien quisiera ayudarme aquí lo encontraran.

Saludos! y nuevamente muchas gracias mnicolau!


----------



## yuccez

hola mnicolau, primero dejame felicitarte por tus aportes, muy buenos en verdad, despues tengo una duda( no se si sea problema ), con el pre con tda7377, el dilema esta en que en los potes de graves y agudos, en el grave, mas bien funciona como de volumen y grave a la vez, por que al bajarlo todo, baja mucho el volumen general, y con el de agudos, es minima la diferencia al ajustar el pote, digo;
¿asi funciona normal? o ¿esta algo mal? gracias


----------



## Agnus

Hola queria saber cuanto watts estaria entregando el amplificador con un par de parlantes de 6Ω o 4Ω
Esta noche si consigo el integrado del pre me hago todo el conjunto pero por separado...
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## KarLos!

Agnus dijo:


> Hola queria saber cuanto watts estaria entregando el amplificador con un par de parlantes de 6Ω o 4Ω
> Esta noche si consigo el integrado del pre me hago todo el conjunto pero por separado...
> Gracias. Saludos.



Busca en el datasheet del integrado o lee el post completo, hay mas de uno que ha preguntado lo mismo que tu y le han contestado.


----------



## Holas

Yo te la hago màs facil , si no me confundo es algo asì , como 20+20 , pero , no me acuerdo si eran de pico( a màximo voltage) o , cuando...!


----------



## eduardo silva

sera motivo de poner manos ala obra en este proyecto se ve bueno


----------



## bydho

hola muchachos les comento, tengo una duda, arme varios tda 7377, la version que esta Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip, al principìo tuve varios fracasos ya que como un gil las imprimia no en espejo y nunca me funcionaba en la placa, bueno pero eso ya paso,jeje, que burro ahora presto mas atencion, bueno de este circuito no me gustaba mucho que habia muy poco espacio entre pistas,pero leyendome casi todo el post en contre otro circuito, que creo que es de mnicolau,que es este







este me gusta porque tiene pistas mas gruesas y tiene mas espacio entre pistas, mi duda es que este circuito tiene en la intrada de señal IN,  tiene capacitores de 470 nf en cambio el de la version (Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip)son de 2.2 uf, alguien me podria decir el porque de la diferencia, y si alguien lo armo tal cual esta ahi, yo estoy con ganas de armarlo y probar,

me arme los pcb para imprimir pero diganme si les parece que estan bien o estan alreves,
el tema es que busque por todo el post el pcb para imprimir de este modelo de circuito pero no encontre el circuito para el impreso, asi que lo tome prestado creo que de mnicolau y lo hice para imprimir y usarlo con el metodo de la plancha,si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria.

Otra cosa mas,yo lo alimento con una fuente atx de 350w,segun los valores que tengo impresos en la parte superior de la fuente, estan las especificaciones voltages y demas, dice que el cable amarillo da 12v 9A, esto es cierto? cual es la corriente ideal en A para este amplificador, 3 o 4A? y otra cosa una fuente AT el cable amarillo cuanta corriente puede proporcionar porque estaba pensando ponerles una fuente AT en ves de trafo.que les parece. tengo una pero tendria que ver en casa cuales son las especificaciones y ver cuanta corriente dan esos 12v

Otra cosa mas,yo lo alimento con una fuente atx de 350w,segun los valores que tengo impresos en la parte superior de la fuente, estan las especificaciones voltages y demas, dice que el cable amarillo da 12v 9A, esto es cierto? cual es la corriente ideal en A para este amplificador, 3 o 4A? y otra cosa una fuente AT el cable amarillo cuanta corriente puede proporcionar porque estaba pensando ponerles una fuente AT en ves de trafo.que les parece. tengo una pero tendria que ver en casa cuales son las especificaciones y ver cuanta corriente dan esos 12v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

bydho dijo:


> este me gusta porque tiene pistas mas gruesas y tiene mas espacio entre pistas, mi duda es que este circuito tiene en la intrada de señal IN,  tiene capacitores de 470 nf en cambio el de la version (Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip)son de 2.2 uf, alguien me podria decir el porque de la diferencia, y si alguien lo armo tal cual esta ahi, yo estoy con ganas de armarlo y probar,


Y por que diablos no lees todo el tema??? :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:
Eso ya se explicó hace tiempo, y está todo el análisis y las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia *EN ESTE MISMO TEMA*.


----------



## bydho

buenoooooooooooo ezavalla
no te enojes. me recorri todo el post casi las 172  paginas, obviamente se me paso y no lo vi o no preste atencion,pero el post si lo lei bueno gran parte tal vez falta mas. bueno seguire buscando.


----------



## thenot

una pagina atrás puse un pcb probado por mi que tiene las pistas mas anchas y separadas.. y sin ninguna modificación en el circuito original de mnicolau por si te interesa.


----------



## bydho

gracias thenot vuelvo atras y lo reviso,

Vuelvo a preguntar si alguno sabe si alimentar este amplificador con una fuente ATX o una fuente AT es lo mismo?, segun la fuente atx que estoy usando lo que da en el cable amarillo 12v 9A, esto dice en la parte superior de la fuente donde estan los voltages, corriente, potencia y demas especificaciones. esto es correcto?


----------



## phavlo

me parece que entre una fuente y otra los voltajes son los mismos y la potencia depende de el modelo de la fuente que uses.


----------



## yuccez

estas en lo correcto phavlo, ya que yo tengo una de 500w, que me da 25A, en el cable amarillo, yo alimento el pre, con esa fuente y va bien, solo tengo el problema de que el pote de graves actua como de volumen, ya que al tratar de acentuarle los graves, el volumen se dispara y en los agudos es inpeceptible el cambio, espero alguien me pueda ayudar con ese pequeño problema


----------



## Agnus

Hola lei gran parte del tema y no encontre lo que por lo menos a mi me paso con el amplificador, ise, solamente el ''Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0'' y funciona pero distorciona mucho, tambien probe con un transformador de 12V (con su respectivo puente de diodos) y sige haciendo lo mismo tambien lo e utilizado con una fuente de PC, probe en cambiarle los condensadores de 2.2uF electrolitico, tambien con unos de poliester (104) y no logro sacarle la distorcion q tiene, si quieren subo un video o una gravacion de sonido para que se vea como suena. Aclaro que tambien probe con varios parlantes de distintas impedancias y nada cambia.

Saludos. Gracias.


----------



## yuccez

angus, a que amperaje lo trabajas???


----------



## Agnus

yuccez dijo:


> angus, a que amperaje lo trabajas???


a 10A se supone que con 4A funciona bien...


----------



## yuccez

si,  seria mejor que subieras un video, ya que yo solo arme el pre y lo trabajo con la fuente de pc que comente, y fuera de que no ecualiza bien, fuinciona "normal"


----------



## Agnus

yuccez dijo:


> y fuera de que no ecualiza bien, fuinciona "normal"


a vos tampoco te anda bien? que tal es el preamplificador? yo tengo en mente armarlo, cuando pueda subo un video y fotos de la falla.


----------



## KarLos!

Agnus dijo:


> Hola lei gran parte del tema y no encontre lo que por lo menos a mi me paso con el amplificador, ise, solamente el ''Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0'' y funciona pero distorciona mucho, tambien probe con un transformador de 12V (con su respectivo puente de diodos) y sige haciendo lo mismo tambien lo e utilizado con una fuente de PC, probe en cambiarle los condensadores de 2.2uF electrolitico, tambien con unos de poliester (104) y no logro sacarle la distorcion q tiene, si quieren subo un video o una gravacion de sonido para que se vea como suena. Aclaro que tambien probe con varios parlantes de distintas impedancias y nada cambia.
> 
> Saludos. Gracias.



El ampli anda a la primera, yo ya lo he armado, no hay necesidad de cambiar ningún componente así tal cual viene en el PDF funciona, tal vez lo que te fallo fue en el armado, componentes falsos, mala elaboración de la placa o soldaduras frías, en eso es lo que mas fallan


----------



## Agnus

KarLos! dijo:


> tal vez lo que te fallo fue en el armado, componentes falsos, mala elaboración de la placa o soldaduras frías, en eso es lo que mas fallan


Jeje no es la primera placa que hago, de todas formas me salió demasiado bien a comparación de otras placas que hice, tengo armado un par de amplificadores de construyasuvideorockola que están muy feas y las soldaduras ni te cuento 
Sin embargo andan de 10.
No importa de todas formas muchas gracias, seguiré probando a ver si encuentro la solución por mi cuenta.


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, ahí te lo adjunto compañero.
> 
> charlie45, un gusto saludarlo. Te sirve perfectamente el disipador del Pentium 3.
> 
> carmonew, revisá la versión 2.1, te va a ser más sencillo de armar que la que mostrás en la foto.
> 
> Saludos



que tal mnicolau, oye tengo una duda mas, tengo unas bocinas logitech, x-530, que son 5.1 canales, obviamente no me aguante las ganas y las abri, sucede que tienen 2 tda7377, mi pregunta es, como alimentas 5 bocinas y un woofer con solo 2 integrados. gracias y un abrazo



Agnus dijo:


> Jeje no es la primera placa que hago, de todas formas me salió demasiado bien a comparación de otras placas que hice, tengo armado un par de amplificadores de construyasuvideorockola que están muy feas y las soldaduras ni te cuento
> Sin embargo andan de 10.
> No importa de todas formas muchas gracias, seguiré probando a ver si encuentro la solución por mi cuenta.



jajaja me pasa lo que a ti, tambien probare haciendo una placa nueva y buscando un integrado nuevo para el pre, se me hace que es trucho


----------



## thenot

Agnus, en ves de subir un vídeo, sube 2 fotos, 1 de la parte superior de tu placa y la otra de la parte inferior, pero que estén en una definición mas o menos buena, sino no te molestes en subirlas. El problema como te dijo Karlos! debe estar en la placa, ya que anda a la primera.

Saludos!


----------



## Agnus

yuccez dijo:


> jajaja me pasa lo que a ti, tambien probare haciendo una placa nueva y buscando un integrado nuevo para el pre, se me hace que es trucho


Vos sabes que hoy lo estube probando mas a fondo y la verdad que anda bien asta sierto punto, lo mas extraño es que cuando esta prendido (sin darle señal con el reproductor) se calienta demaciado, es raro porque que yo sepa eso tubiera que hacerlo cuando esta trabajando (aclaro que calienta demaciado a tal punto que si tocas te quema la mano). Seguro que esta algo mal en la placa pero me inclino porque el integrado sea trucho ya que una buelta me paso con un TDA2003, lo use con una placa que me habia funcionado re bien el tda era ST, pero este tda q me vendieron solo desia ''tda2003'' no decia ST o alguna marca o algo por el estilo, en fin ese es otro tema 
Con repecto al pre, todavia no lo ise, pero el integrado dice ''toshiba'' espero que asi sea jaja.



thenot dijo:


> Agnus, en ves de subir un vídeo, sube 2 fotos, 1 de la parte superior de tu placa y la otra de la parte inferior, pero que estén en una definición mas o menos buena, sino no te molestes en subirlas. El problema como te dijo Karlos! debe estar en la placa, ya que anda a la primera.


Ok thenot cunado tenga un momento subo algunas asi pueden ver como esta tanto la parte de arriba como la de abajo, despues edito este mensaje y añado las fotos.
Gracias.

Aca paso a dejar las imagenes, thenot, estas son de muy buena definicion 
Me gustaria que las muevan al comentario de arriba ya que no me da la opcion de poner imagenes cuado edito el comentario.
Aclaro que antes de cambiarle los condensadores de 2.2uF ya tenia el problema que distocionaba.


----------



## phavlo

mediste que no haya ningún corto entre las pistas ?


----------



## thenot

Agnus, con un poco de alcohol le hechas sobre las soldaduras  con un cepillo de dientes sin uso lo escobillas muy bien, el alcohol "derritira" la colofonia (o pez castilla) y el cepillo la sacara, hecha ña cantidad suficiente para eliminar toda esa colofonia que ve en las imagenes, si puedes luego envia otra imagen de esa parte o verifica luego de ello que no existan cortos como dice phavlo ya que a simple vista no se ven componentes al revés ni nada.. pero por el lado de las pistas no se ven bien si existen cortos (por la colofonia) ademas de existir "alambres" de los componentes muy largos, que no se sabe si estan haciendo cortos o no.

Te digo que limpies con alcohol la placa ya que yo tuve problemas con una placa por ruidos y después de limpiarla adiós problemas..
Saludos!


----------



## Agnus

thenot recien acabo de terminar de limpiar y esas manchas q tenia de colofonia ya no estan, hice esactamente lo que me dijiste, y con el tema de que alla cortes no los hay, yo me estoy inclinando mas por el integrado que debe ser trucho...
De cualquier forma muchas gracias por la ayuda, seguramente voy hacer otra placa y comprare otro integrado pero de marca a ver que pasa, con respecto a la imagen ahora no subo porque el movil de mi hermano tiene mejor calidad de imagen que el mio jeje.
Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Neodymio, revisá las gráficas que están en el datasheet del TDA7375, ahí tenés Pout=f(V) para el modo simple y para el bridge de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación y 2 THD distintas.
> 
> Saludos



que tal mnicolau, oye tengo una duda, no he podido conseguir los condensadores de 22nf, lo mas cercano que he encontrado es 222nf, cres que funcione bien si le pongo esos al amplificador con preamplificador version 2.1... gracias desde ya


----------



## ernestogn

222nf es 10 veces mas que  22nf, ni cercano,--
por hay podes conectar en paralelo 2 de 10nf   y ya quedas en 20nf, mucho mas cerca!


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos

Disculpan la novatada  pero e mirado los PCB y hay unas lienas verdes y unas azules (las verdes decian que eran puentes)  y las azules que son????   y otra cosa  si tengo unos condensadores 2.2uf  pero tienen polaridad me sirven para este amplificador ya que en la lista de componentes dicen que no deven tener polaridad     
De antemano gracias por su ayuda


----------



## yuccez

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> Disculpan la novatada  pero e mirado los PCB y hay unas lienas verdes y unas azules (las verdes decian que eran puentes)  y las azules que son????   y otra cosa  si tengo unos condensadores 2.2uf  pero tienen polaridad me sirven para este amplificador ya que en la lista de componentes dicen que no deven tener polaridad
> De antemano gracias por su ayuda



tambien son jumpers, o puentes, solo que si lees, unos van por debajo de la pcb y otros por arriba, y cuando usas capacitores polarizados es por que hay bien definida una polaridad, valga la redundancia, siempre es mejor conseguir tal y cual muestra el esquema para que funcione al 100, con las menores variaciones posibles


----------



## cmontoya

yuccez dijo:


> tambien son jumpers, o puentes, solo que si lees, unos van por debajo de la pcb y otros por arriba, y cuando usas capacitores polarizados es por que hay bien definida una polaridad, valga la redundancia, siempre es mejor conseguir tal y cual muestra el esquema para que funcione al 100, con las menores variaciones posibles



Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## dandany

Buenos dias quisiera saber cuanto es el aumento de potencia poniendo en puente los 2 canales 30wrms en 4ohm??? hay un aumento de temperatura superior?aummento de corriente de consumo?


----------



## pdelt3

Hola.
Se puede modificar el circuito del amplificador TDA7377 para hacerlo MONO y lograr 50Watts en un solo canal?

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

El amplificador ya está trabajando puenteado y no se puede volver a hacer otra vez.

Si necesitan 50[W] piensen qué variables intervienen y luego analicen si es posible lograrlo con 12[V]. Necesitan un amplificador alimentado como corresponde para obtener esa potencia.

Saludos


----------



## xzibit08

Lo Hare Aver Que Salee..


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau dijo:


> El amplificador ya está trabajando puenteado y no se puede volver a hacer otra vez.
> 
> Si necesitan 50[W] piensen qué variables intervienen y luego analicen si es posible lograrlo con 12[V]. Necesitan un amplificador alimentado como corresponde para obtener esa potencia.
> 
> Saludos



que tal mariano, una pregunta de mano de un favor; podrias subir el pcb solo del pre de la version 2.0, esa que incluye el lineal contour, o existe alguna version del pre de rotel a 12v? muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## ETTORE

que es lineal contour, ya descargue todo, pero en el diagrama nuevo aparece junto con una resistencia de 2.2k, lo puedo eliminar, o en que puede afectar si no lo tomo en cuenta, como es el componente? disculpen por la ignorancia, pero no se como es, tengo todo contemplado pero es el unico componente que me mantiene en duda


----------



## bydho

Hola Muchachos arme varios de estos amplificadores, solo amplificador, ahora tengo dos terminados en mi poder, pero tengo un problema, tengo todo armado segun los valores de los pcbs que estan aca no cambie ningun valor de los componentes que necesitan los amplis, tengo armado el que tiene los capacitores de poliester de 2.2mf en la entrada y el otro que tiene los de 470 nf de poliester,pero en los dos amplificadores anda solo un canal revise todos los componentes y no veo nada raro, segui las pistas del impreso y tampoco hay nada raro, les paso fotos a ver si alguno me puede orientar un poco por donde buscar,


----------



## Tavo

No te puedo ayudar mucho porque esa es la segunda versión del impreso, yo hice solo la primera y sin preamplificador.

A la vista se ve todo correcto, sería hora de sospechar del integrado, o una pista en corto...

Saludos.

Revisá bien las dos entradas, que ninguna esté cortocircuitada, porque si el "IN" se va a masa, lo mismo pasa con la señal: Se va a masa -> No amplifica ese canal.


----------



## bydho

Gracias por responder Tavo, si yo tambien tengo la version anterior del impreso y los dos amplis hacen exactamente lo mismo, revise que no esten en corto las pistas, pero me queda sospechardel integrado, lo raro es que en los dos amplificadores y no son los mismos me pasa exactamente lo mismo, puede ser que se me hayan cagado las salidas de un canal, una cosa mas es que yo lo uso con un solo parlante, podra ser por esto?mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## charlie45

Hola a todos
Un saludo especial para mnicolau, quiero decirte que el ampli esta sonando muy bien.
He tenido grandes problemas para acceder al foro, ya que el administrador de red bloqueo el accesso a todos los sitios no cubanos, no obstante tengo esta variante, que esta un poco lejos de donde vivo.
Quisiera aprovechar para preguntarte porque algunos mensajes se cuentan y otros no, estoy seguro de haber posteado mas de 30 veces, y siin embargo solo me aparecen registrados 22, por lo que no puedo aun enviar mp, lo cual me dificulta aun mas la comunicacion con el foro  .... ?????????
Un abrazo a todos
Charlie


----------



## Tavo

bydho dijo:


> Gracias por responder Tavo, si yo tambien tengo la version anterior del impreso y los dos amplis hacen exactamente lo mismo, revise que no esten en corto las pistas, pero me queda sospechardel integrado, lo raro es que en los dos amplificadores y no son los mismos me pasa exactamente lo mismo, puede ser que se me hayan cagado las salidas de un canal, *una cosa mas es que yo lo uso con un solo parlante, podra ser por esto?*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Me parece que no tenés muy en claro cómo se conecta este amplificador.

¿Que estás conectando y de qué manera a la placa?

Vos tenés bien diferenciadas DOS entradas (de señal) y DOS salidas (amplificadas). Cada canal es totalmente independiente del otro, es decir, sería lo mismo tener dos amplificadores monofónicos (simples de un solo canal) en dos placas separadas... por lo tanto, tenés que enviar señal de audio a las dos entradas, y conectar UN parlante/baffle en cada salida. Y no hacer inventos raros, como conectar en serie las salidas... 

Bueno, me parece que fui claro. Dos entradas, dos salidas; totalmente independientes ambas. 


charlie45 dijo:


> Quisiera aprovechar para preguntarte porque algunos mensajes se cuentan y otros no, estoy seguro de haber posteado mas de 30 veces, y siin embargo solo me aparecen registrados 22, por lo que no puedo aun enviar mp, lo cual me dificulta aun mas la comunicacion con el foro  .... ?????????
> Un abrazo a todos
> Charlie


Me parece que Mnicolau es uno más del foro, no un administrador, así que mi sugerencia es que cuestiones tu planteo a un Administrador/Moderador del foro.

Por si acaso, los mensajes escritos en el sub-foro "Sala de charla" *no pasan por el contador*, porque de ser así cualquier charlatán tendría cientos de mensajes que no aportan nada al crecimiento del foro.

Los Mensajes Privados se suelen usar para resolver/aclarar/preguntar cosas personales entre usuarios, si lo tuyo son preguntas técnicas sobre electrónica o similares, podrías buscar un tema similar o abrir uno nuevo y consultar ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## bydho

Tavo, eso lo entiendo perfectamente, yo tengo conectado los dos canales de entrada,los dos tienen señal de audio como para ser amplificados, pero solo tengo salida en un canal, yo desconecto el parlante de la salida que SI se escucha y los conecto en la OTRA salida (ya que solo tengo un parlante),y no sale nada ningun ruido nada,se que las entradas son independientes,(IN L OUT L), (IN R OUT R),

Y no hacer inventos raros, como conectar en serie las salidas... 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO eso no es lo que hice Tavo no entendiste.
HOy cuando llegue a mi casa seguire intentando, me lei todo el post pero a mi solo creo que me paso esto.


----------



## Tavo

bydho dijo:


> Tavo, eso lo entiendo perfectamente, yo tengo conectado los dos canales de entrada,los dos tienen señal de audio como para ser amplificados, pero solo tengo salida en un canal, yo desconecto el parlante de la salida que SI se escucha y los conecto en la OTRA salida (ya que solo tengo un parlante),y no sale nada ningun ruido nada,se que las entradas son independientes,(IN L OUT L), (IN R OUT R),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y no hacer inventos raros, como conectar en serie las salidas...
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO eso no es lo que hice Tavo no entendiste.
> HOy cuando llegue a mi casa seguire intentando, me lei todo el post pero a mi solo creo que me paso esto.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Bueno, me quedo tranquilo que entendés bien. 

Revisá todo nuevamente en busca de errores, pistas en corto, soldaduras frias... (atención con esto), conexiones, etc.......
Si ya miraste todo mil veces y seguís sin encontrar el problema, inyectá señal directamente sobre la pata del chip, y hacé lo mismo con la salida, conectá (tocá) ahí los cables de los parlantes a ver si pasa algo...

Luego de eso, empezá a desconfiar del chip/s...

Saludos.


----------



## AKASHI

bydho dijo:


> Hola Muchachos arme varios de estos amplificadores, solo amplificador, ahora tengo dos terminados en mi poder, pero tengo un problema, tengo todo armado segun los valores de los pcbs que estan aca no cambie ningun valor de los componentes que necesitan los amplis, tengo armado el que tiene los capacitores de poliester de 2.2mf en la entrada y el otro que tiene los de 470 nf de poliester,pero en los dos amplificadores anda solo un canal revise todos los componentes y no veo nada raro, segui las pistas del impreso y tampoco hay nada raro, les paso fotos a ver si alguno me puede orientar un poco por donde buscar,



Hola colega excelente aporte, Yo no se si es porque no se ve muy bien el PCB, pero entre el pin 2 Out y pin 4 que va al condensador de 470nF, colega esas pistas del integrado yo las veo que estan soldadas entre si y si es asi estaria en corto la salida con la entrada, el cual no deberian estarlo revisa bien si es por ese lado que esta sobrecargando un canal espero que te haya sido util la orientacion


----------



## German Volpe

Buenas. Hago una pregunta. Es posible anular el control de balance del tda1524, retirando simplemente el potenciometro o colocando alguna resistencia fija en su lugar?
Saludos


----------



## AKASHI

German Volpe dijo:


> Buenas. Hago una pregunta. Es posible anular el control de balance del tda1524, retirando simplemente el potenciometro o colocando alguna resistencia fija en su lugar?
> Saludos



Hola colega, si no quieres controlar el balance, coloca el potenciometro donde tengas un nivel igual en ambos canales, mide la resistencia del protencionetro en ambos canales y esa misma le colocas en remplazo del potenciomentro para que quede fijo el control de balance, por lo general es potenciometro es de 50K la mitad del nivel seria 25K, espero que te sea de ayuda, antes de darme de baja


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

una pregunta en el amplificador 2.0 pide 2 capacitores de 2.2uF sin polaridad.. resulta que tengo 2 capacitores tambien de 2.2uF pero con polaridad. mi pregunta es si siven los capacitores.
otra pregunta: el amplificador funciona sin preamplificador?..
muchas gracias


----------



## cmontoya

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> una pregunta en el amplificador 2.0 pide 2 capacitores de 2.2uF sin polaridad.. resulta que tengo 2 capacitores tambien de 2.2uF pero con polaridad. mi pregunta es si siven los capacitores.
> otra pregunta: el amplificador funciona sin preamplificador?..
> muchas gracias



Hola
En el mercado pueden haber problemas para conseguir esos condensadores sin polaridad pero hay una opción de hacer uno mismo esos condensadores  con la fórmula 1/C = 1/C1 +1/C2 
Yo lo que hice fue conseguirme 2 condensadores electrolíticos de 4.7µF le soldé entre si las dos patas negativas y deje las dos patas positivas solas y así forme un condensador no polarizado de 2.3 µF y listo!
Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta  si funciona pero te puede sonar muy plano pero si es para una pc lo dejas sin el preamplificador y lo configuras con la tarjeta de sonido
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> En el mercado pueden haber problemas para conseguir esos condensadores sin polaridad pero hay una opción de hacer uno mismo esos condensadores  con la fórmula 1/C = 1/C1 +1/C2
> Yo lo que hice fue conseguirme 2 condensadores electrolíticos de 4.7µF le soldé entre si las dos patas negativas y deje las dos patas positivas solas y así forme un condensador no polarizado de 2.3 µF y listo!


Esa es una buena solución.
La otra que propongo, es que ese capacitor se encarga de bloquear la DC de la señal, y con 1uF es suficiente... Y mejor si ponen de Poliéster... porque el dieléctrico es seco, y siempre suelen ser de mayor calidad que los electrolíticos, y además, no tienen polaridad. 



cmontoya dijo:


> Con respecto a tu segunda pregunta  si funciona pero te puede sonar muy plano pero si es para una pc lo dejas sin el preamplificador *y lo configuras con la tarjeta de sonido*
> Saludos!


O con el ecu del Winamp!


----------



## bydho

Hola Muchachos les cuento que revise todo todo sin encontrar ningun cambio, mi problema era que se escuchaba solo un canal, revisando y revisando hasta que me decidi a probar como "tavo" me dijo injectando la señal directamente desde las pistas del impreso y de esa manera me funciona sin problemas los dos canales, probe con el amplificador que tiene los condensadores de poliester de 470nf, en el otro me falta probar lo mismo, 
descartando cosas, no creo que sea problema del rca hembra de la placa porque tiene continuidad con las pistas de la placa, estoy dudando de cable que utilice para la entrada, es de un plug de 3 1/2 macho a 2 rca macho nuevo que compre especialmente para probar esto, de la marca audiopipe,ya que tenia uno hecho bolsa, bueno probare con otro cable para la entrada y les contare que paso,ahhhh dejo una fotos de como me quedo terminado, perdon por las fotos pero salen un poco borrosas.
AHHHH AKASHI agradesco tu comentario si es verdad segun la foto parece que las soldaduras de los pines 2 y 4 estan en corto pero no quedate tranquilo,
GRACIAS  TAVO.


----------



## luciano2010

hola muchachos tengo armado y funcionando el amplificador con el tda7377 y el 1524 en una sola placa, el tema es que lo uso para amplificar una radio am/fm tomando directamente desde la salida del integrado de radio,lo que noto es que al amp le falta exitacion suficiente en la entrada.
queria consultarles si puedo usar el "preamplificador simple"que tambien esta posteado en este tema,el que usa dos tl 071,sin colocarle el pote de volume(lo puenteo) para entrar hacia en tda1524.
saludos y gracias.


----------



## josemanuelma15

con una fuente atx de pc funciona bien el Preamplificador con TDA1524 2.0 y el Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0 o se necesita algún circuito mas para hacerlo funcionar


----------



## phavlo

Con una fuente de pc ya es suficiente para hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## josemanuelma15

ok gracias


----------



## torrevino

hola gente, estuve buscando pero no encontre una respuesta(son 174 paginas:S)estoy casi seguro de que ya salio el tema, yo arme el ampli con el pre incluido, pero ahora lo que quiero hacer es ponerle un jack hembra de 6.3 de entrada y usar una sola salida para una guitarra, que modificacion deberia hacerle, por que conecto el jack hembra a una entrada y en ninguna salida sale sonido, espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Nicolau definitivamente tus aportes llenan a muchos, me alegra que personas como tu aporten cosas tan valiosas, entre a este hilo porque buscaba un preamplificador decente para el ampli de los tda2050 con el cual tuve bastantes problemas, pero adivina? Todo era culpa del preamplificador tan "burdo" que le puse, es que era de obviarse, pero como dice un dicho, rompiendo se aprende... En fin estoy construyendo el preamplificador de tl071 para el ampli de 60 vatios, se ve muy decente, quisiera saber con que voltaje alimento el preamplificador, y supongo que es adecuado para mi ampli en puente de tda2050?, gracias amigo


----------



## luciano2010

hola DavidFelipe el"preamplificador simple" se alimenta con 12vcc.
aca dejo un video de alguien que lo muestra junto con el tda 7377,usando como fuente de señal un mp4.


----------



## josemanuelma15

una pregunta alguien sabe como calcular los amperios y los watios consumidos por un circuito


----------



## Holas

Bueno , en ese caso , es la ley de ohm , lo que tenèsque usar para sacar amperios, y ademàs la potencia(medida en watts)


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola muchachos como están, desde ya quería agradecer a todos por la excelente información que hay sobre este amplificador, este lo he armado funcionando de una, aun me falta armar un pre con ecualizadores eso lo voy a dejar para mas adelante al igual que las caja para los parlantes, alguien me puede orientar como armar una caja que realce los bajos con estos parlantes, desde ya muchas gracias,dejo algunas fotos del ampli.


----------



## jsavini

hola, me gustaria agregarle un mezclador de 5 canales a este ampli, lo podria hacer? ustedes no tendrian un circuito de un mezclador?


----------



## ranaway

Hola Jsavini, fijate aca http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_sumador.php que si bien no es un mixer tenes un sumador de señales, si vas a usar entradas de linea solo les pones 2 RCA y un pote por entrada y listo!


----------



## jsavini

muchas gracias!!


----------



## josemanuelma15

una pregunta de novato con esta fuente se puede alimentar el amplificador y el preamplificador de audio


----------



## phavlo

Si, con esa fuente se puede alimentar todo. Yo hace un ratito termine de meterlo dentro de un gabinete de madera que estuve haciendo en estos días y lo tengo con un trafo de dicroica de 50W y anda perfecto.


----------



## Tavo

phavlo dijo:


> Si, con esa fuente se puede alimentar todo. Yo hace un ratito termine de meterlo dentro de un gabinete de madera que estuve haciendo en estos días y lo tengo con un trafo de dicroica de 50W y anda perfecto.



Parece que somos varios los que usamos trafos para dicroicas...  Yo armé este ampli hace bastante tiempo (año y medio) y todavía está andando bárbaro, alimentado con un trafo de dicroica...


----------



## phavlo

Si la verdad que si, me parece que vi algunos comentarios mas que tambien usaron los mismos trafos. La verdad que anda muy bien asi.
Saludos tavo !


----------



## JohnaHenderson

Hola a todos, como va...?

Yo tengo un problemita con éste amplificador, ya lo tengo armado con caja y todo. Anduvo de una, pero 

hay algo que no funciona bien.

No anda un canal de salida, el otro anda perfectamente con los potenciometro de volúmen y 

ecualizadores pero el tercer potenciometro de balance no funciona. Ahora cuando le doy tope al balance ( 

sólo al tope) andan ambos canales pero con el detalle de que no anda el volúmen ni los ecualizadores, 

queda en un volúmen medio y no lo podes controlar.

Alguien me podría ayudar!


----------



## JohnaHenderson

gca dijo:


> Bueno cambie los capasitores de lugar se fue la lluvia pero ahora se escucha um golpido y los potes siguen sin responder. No se que pueda llegar a ser porque se escucha con ese golpe y muy agudo pero no lo puedo regular por los potes porq no responden ,sera que es trucho el TDA?





Hola a todos, como va...?

Yo tengo un problemita con éste amplificador, ya lo tengo armado con caja y todo. Anduvo de una, pero 

hay algo que no funciona bien.

No anda un canal de salida, el otro anda perfectamente con los potenciometro de volúmen y 

ecualizadores pero el tercer potenciometro de balance no funciona. Ahora cuando le doy tope 

al balance ( sólo al tope) andan ambos canales pero con el detalle de que no anda el volúmen 

ni los ecualizadores, queda en un volúmen medio y no lo podes controlar.

Me podría ayudar!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

has conectado muy mal los potenciometros!!


----------



## JohnaHenderson

Seran los potenciometros? son los cuatro igualitos y los conecte de igual manera. 
No se si has visto el circuito en las primera pagina porque para mi que puede ser por las resistencias que estan en las fotos del circuito y luego en el pdf del circuito que Mariano deja no aparecen.
Tambien he leido que puedria ser la resistencia de 10 k... no se que decis?


----------



## mnicolau

Se comentó muchas veces que las fotos corresponden a una versión anterior a la publicada, con lo cual puede haber diferencias.

Revisá el link de la versión 2.1 (está en el primer post). Esa versión del 7377+1524 es algo más sencilla de realizar.

Colocá fotos de tu placa para poder revisar.

Saludos


----------



## JohnaHenderson

Ok no habia leido, la placa ya la tengo armadacon caja y todo. El proyecto lo tengo que entregar el mañana por eo quiero ver lo antes posible como solucionarlo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Una regla no escrita de la electronica es ... NO armar nada en la caja hasta saber que anda....


----------



## tatajara

sisis coincido con Antonio yo y todos lo probaríamos fuera de la caja jeje 
Saludos


----------



## Holas

Se.... , ya además , todos les pondrías sócalos a los integrados(Al menos la mayoría)


----------



## JohnaHenderson

La placa no esta fijada a la caja y los zócalos no coincidian con los agujeros de la placa por tener los pines muy cortos (los TDAs fueron muy bien tratados sin forcejear).

El problema es en el balance, el circuito en el cual me guié no llevaba la resistencia de 47 k en el potenciometro del balance. Podría ser ésto????


----------



## joaquy2010

hola muchachos estoy a punto de armar un tda 2050 simple estereo con el preamplificador tda1524a, armo este por que trabaja en 8 y 4 ohms, el tda 7377 se puede usar con parlantes de 4, 6, 8 ohms ??


----------



## phavlo

joaquy aca te dejo la respuesta a tus dudas:

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82979/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7377.html


----------



## yoelmati

Hola, quería una cosa ya que son el tema del PCB no se mucho, estoy por armar este amplificador sin el pre amplificador,pero quería saber si el PCB que subieron en el PDF "Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip",esta listo para imprimir y hacer la placa.

gracias


----------



## yoelmati

gente, voy a hacer el amplificador solo osea sin el pre, ya que el TDA1554 no lo consigo,por ende primero hago el amplificador solo y luego hago el pre amplificador.

una consulta, que otro TDA me recomiendan para hacer el pre amplificador?

gracias y saludos


----------



## yoelmati

Hola por favor,preciso que me contesten por el tema del PCB, no se si ya esta listo para imprimir y pasarlo a la placa o hay que darlo vuelta,osea si yo lo imprimo tal cual esta en el PDF lo paso directo a la placa? me quedaría bien del otro lado para poner los componentes? 

gracias y saludos


----------



## Holas

Osea , necesitas una impresora que tenga laser , y la tuya tiene chorro de tinta(lo llamamos así) .Entonces , debes imprimir en la tuya , e ir con un zatinado a una fotocopiadora , y listo...!


----------



## tala895

De que sirve la 'contour/lineal' del diagrama 2.1 y como se conecta? nomas con un cable o como, en que me afecta o beneficia?


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos disculpen al amplificador tda7377 estéreo 2.0 sin pre están  2 capacitadores de 2.2 uf pero yo compre polarizados quisiera saber si servirán para este gracias antemano espero que respondan por que este pots esta muy viejito xd


----------



## yoelmati

Hola como andan? bueno les cuento que arme el amplificador TDA7377 de 2 canales... bueno cuando lo probé por primera vez  prendió, pero al darle señal a la entrada izquierda no se escuchaba nada,luego probé con el canal derecho y se escuchaba bien de bien.

alguien que me pueda dar una mano???

desde ya muchas gracias

..................................

bueno gente disculpen,recien acabo de solucionar el problema,era que un pin de las borneras había quedado mal soldada ,por lo que no hacia contacto al cobre,por ende le señal no llegaba..... me di cuenta porque,enchufe el parlante directo al integrado y funcionaba  

gracias


----------



## yoelmati

Bueno,gente ya arme todo el ampli,y la verdad que suena MUY bien,.... el ampli anduvo de una,solo tuve el problema que mencione,pero lo arregle rápidamente.

el ampli esta funcionando con 2 parlantes sony ss h501 que son de 6 ohms, los watts de estos nunca los supe... pero el ampli los mueve re bien.

bueno dentro de unos días subo fotos de como quedo.

gracias y saludos


----------



## Nelson All One

jajaj ese mismo problema me paso ami xd yo tengo 2 pionner de 220w 4ohms los mueve de maravilla pero haré el pre que esta en la pag principal se ve bueno


----------



## yoelmati

Ahora tengo un problema... yo el ampli lo alimento con la fuente de la misma PC que uso,obviamente no es una fuente genérica es una antec de 500w reales... bueno,pero como no queria dejar el ampli con la alimentacion de la fuente de PC,probe con un cargador de notebook.

el problema con este es que mete MUCHO ruido, que puede ser?


----------



## AntonioAA

Es probable que sea ruidosa.. me pasa lo mismo con el sonido de mi notebook, cambia y mucho cuando esta en recarga .

No he tenido tiempo de analizar el problema y tratar de solucionarlo , pero es asi. 

Tambien controlá la carga que esta entregando! no vaya a ser que la estes pasando de potencia.


----------



## ezeq

Buen dia    queria hacer una pregunta porque yo habia hecho el ampli(tda7377) y el Pre(tda1524) pero ahora hice el circuito que subiste con el ampli y el pre juntos. pero tengo un ploblema, lo conecto anda todo bien, pero despues de un tiempo deja de funcionar. lo desconecto un rato, lo contecto devuelta y anda, y vuelve a hacer lo mismo Que podria ser que este mal ? desdee ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ezeq, probablemente levante demasiada temperatura y se proteja, por eso se apaga y al enfriarse lo volvés a conectar y funciona un rato más, hasta que se repite lo mismo.

Controlá eso y colocale disipador más grande o ventilación forzada.

Saludo


----------



## ezeq

Yaa enconte el problema supongo era que la fuente que tengo es de 17-18volt y el tda1524 soporta hasta 15volt porque baje el voltaje ah 15 y me anduvo de 10  Iguall muchas gracias Mnicolau ;D pero tengo otro problema no consigo subir el volumen al maximo, porque empieza como a distorsionarse  Que puedee ser??


----------



## idem258

ezeq dijo:


> Yaa enconte el problema supongo era que la fuente que tengo es de 17-18volt y el tda1524 soporta hasta 15volt porque baje el voltaje ah 15 y me anduvo de 10  Iguall muchas gracias Mnicolau ;D pero tengo otro problema no consigo subir el volumen al maximo, porque empieza como a distorsionarse  Que puedee ser??



Puede ser que tu fuente no le proporcione los amperios necesarios para llegar al maximo volumen


----------



## ezeq

Graciass!!  voy a probar eso


----------



## J23

hola, soy primerizo en este foro pero la verdad es que te tengo que felicitar por tu trabajo. Tengo varias preguntas.

He leido que el circuito minimo son 12v-3a. Cuantos amperios se llega a consumir a maxima potencia, mas que nada para ir olgado con el trasformador y no llevarme sorpresas.

Los circuitos estan francamente bien pero podrias subir esquemas clasicos con los componentes y tirando lineas, yo prefiero hacer el diseño propio con el Orcad

Bajo tu experiencia que dimensiones debe de tener como minimo el radiador, es necesario poner alguna clase de ventilador o con una caja ranurada es suficiente.

En cuanto a las resistencias variables para el control de los diversos elementos, supongo que si las sacas de la placa todo con cable mallado para evitar el rudio o no es necesario.

No he examinado el circuito detenidamente pero en el caso de que se quemara el 7377, los altavoces sufren alguna sobretension que puedan romperlos, lo pregunto para aquellos que nos emocionamos demasiado, estaria bien hacer una etapa protectora de los conos de corte con resistencias de las gordas (las cuadradas de color blanco).

Por ultimo, en su dia hice el amplificador 2N3055
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/008/index.html

De modo objetivo cual dirias tu que es mejor de los 2, o mejor dicho cuales crees que son las mejores cosas que tiene cada uno

A una cosa, me lo pienso montar pero ahora ando mal de tiempo y hasta el verano no puedo, he visto que hay varias versiones, sabes o preves que para el verano saques una version nueva o esta ya es la definitiva.


----------



## tatajara

> He leído que el circuito mínimo son 12v-3a. Cuantos amperios se llega a consumir a máxima potencia, más que nada para ir holgado con el trasformador y no llevarme sorpresas.


Mira con un trafo de 4A debería de andar y te aconsejo que no lo alimentes con mes de 15 vdc


> Los circuitos están francamente bien pero podrías subir esquemas clásicos con los componentes y tirando líneas, yo prefiero hacer el diseño propio con el Orcad


Mira si lo vas a hacer vos el pcb fíjate en su datasheets que esta todo


> Bajo tu experiencia que dimensiones debe de tener como mínimo el radiador, es necesario poner alguna clase de ventilador o con una caja ranurada es suficiente.


Mira con un buen disipador estaría bien y si tienes uno medio delgado o chico sería bueno poner un ventilador


> En cuanto a las resistencias variables para el control de los diversos elementos, supongo que si las sacas de la placa todo con cable mallado para evitar el ruido o no es necesario.


En cuanto a eso no hace falta sacarlos de la pcb pero si es por comodidad si se puede hacer



> No he examinado el circuito detenidamente pero en el caso de que se quemara el 7377, los altavoces sufren alguna sobretensión que puedan romperlos, lo pregunto para aquellos que nos emocionamos demasiado, estaría bien hacer una etapa protectora de los conos de corte con resistencias de las gordas (las cuadradas de color blanco).


Si qures ponerle una protección se puede hay barias por el foro pero no creo que haga falta por que cuando subas mucho el volumen te vas a quedar sin oídos antes de romperlo jaja

Saludos tatajara


----------



## ezeq

Buem dia puede ser que el ampli con el pre. consuman mas de 6a? a maximo volumen?


----------



## Holas

No , no debe consumir más de 4 amperios... o 5 amperios..


----------



## ezeq

porque tengo un tranfo de 6A y cuando quiere subirlo a maximo volumen empieza como a distorsionar, no llego ni a la mitad del voluman que empieza


----------



## Holas

Mira, entonces hacé lo siguiente. Mide con un tester la caída de tensión que tenés y , comentala.
Lo has con el ecualizador?


----------



## ezeq

la caida de tension es de 15,4v


----------



## tatajara

> la caida de tension es de 15,4v


cuanto es la tencion maxima de alimentacion?
saludos


----------



## Holas

No se pregunta eso . Para eso , está el datasheet.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/82979/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7377.html


----------



## tatajara

> No se pregunta eso . Para eso , está el datasheet.
> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...S/TDA7377.html


noo con la que vos lo alimentas jejeje
saludos


----------



## ezeq

la fuente que tengo es de 16-17volt 6A


----------



## tatajara

Haaa por eso puede ser que como la alimentación es casi la máxima no necesites tanta señal para alimentar el ampli
Saludos


----------



## ezeq

Tengo una duda... El amplificador con el tda7377 se lo puede conectar al un Stereo de auto para tener mas potencia?


----------



## phavlo

ezeq, si se puede. Para eso esta pensado.


----------



## ezeq

los stereos normalmente son de 4 salidas... se pueden conectar 2 juntas para poner 2 parlantes nomas? o es lo mismo usar 2 solas de las 4?


----------



## phavlo

Si pones dos salidas del estéreo juntas posiblemente lo dañes. usa solamente 2 salidas de las 4.


----------



## J23

Vamos a ver, tengo una fuente de 12v-5a. mi idea es ponerle a esta etapa amplificadora que tengaun selector de 4 entradas de audio y una de ellas vaya a un circuito de radio. El tema es que radio monto y si realmente una radio me va a funcionar bien, con filtros de paso bajo para eliinar e maximo ruido posible, supongo que entre ampli y radio con 5a, mas que d sobra.

Por cierto como hago el selector d entrada de audi, que alguien me ponga un esquema. he encontrado un esquema de radio de otra web, lo montare primero en una protoboar para ver como funciona antes de hacr nada.

Por cierto el esquema electronico del ampli no lo veo al principio de post. Me refiero aun squema de tda la vida con puertas logicas y demas no el esquema de placas generado con orcad. Si existe ponerm un enlace directo para velo


----------



## Laautii

Hola, les comento que arme el ampli con pre juntos, el 2.0  , lo probe y andaba joya ,  pero luego lo volvi a enchufar y salio volando el capacitor de 1000 µF , literalmente exploto a los pocos segundos de prendido... en la desesperacion desconecte todo,  los aprlantes, la entrada de audio, y la alimentacion... pero al hacer esto entre en duda en si habia conectado al reves la alimentacion :S 

lo que hice fue volver a probarlo, antes cambie el capacitor quemado, y el led encendia pero no habia sonido de nada :S 

seguramente se me quemo el 7377, y lo voy a cambiar hoy, pero lo que no se es cual es la causa de que me haya pasado esto :S lo unico que se me ocurrio fue que haya conectado al reves la alimentacion, pero si no llega a ser esto corro el riesgo de que se me vuelva a quemar y desperdiciaria plata :S 

puede haber sido otra cosa? (aclaro que no hay cortos en las pístas )


----------



## phavlo

Si le conectaste la alimentación al revés lo mas probable es que hallas quemado el integrado, por eso también voló el capacitor! Antes de conectarlo verifica con un tester cual es cada polo de la batería.


----------



## J23

si a la hora de diseñar el amplificadr pusiera un conmutador para selecionar distintas señales de entrada, si quisiera metrle una señal de una guitarra electrica con poner un jack de 6 va listo o debo de tener en cuenta otros factores

Yo soy quien escribio lo de la radiio pero lo he estad pensando y lo que quiero al final el el ampli que aparece en la web y 3 entradas de auddio 2 de rca y una de jack de 6 para guitarra, por cierto el potenciometro de audio logaritmico y balance, graves y agudos lineales??? el de balane lneal seguro pero grabes y agudos podria ser logaritmico perfectamete


----------



## phavlo

Este amplificador es estero, la guitarra tiene una salida mono, vas a tener que buscar la manera de poder conectarla a los 2 canales. Las 2 RCA la podes poner tranquilamente (1 RCA por canal) para conectar un mp3, celular, pc o lo que tenngas.


----------



## Laautii

acabo de cambiar el integrado 7377 y el regulador, y sigue sin funcionar :S 

tendre que cambiar el integrado del pre? porqe ya no me quedan opciones :S

los demas capacitores estan "fisicamente" normales y no creo que esten quemados, y las resistencias aun menos :S 

por lo tanto ahora tengo dos integrados 7377, hay alguna manera de comprobar si aun funciona el anterior?

¿como hago para mandar la señal directamente al 7377? y pasar de alto del 1524, para ver si este es el problema? a donde tengo uqe hacer un puente?


----------



## phavlo

Medi si hay tension en la entrada del regulador y si la hay medi la tension de la salida, verifica que la tension llegue a ambos TDA.
Para mandar la señal directamente al 7377, conecta los cables de señal entre la R de 220Ω y en capacitor de 2.2µF.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen por interrumpir pero, apenas me arme el preamplificador solito y en balance y volumen esta bien, el problema es en los altos-bajos.

Al bajarlos al maximo suena bien (aunque con ruido, cosa que al quitar el pre no tiene ruido el ampli), pero al subirlos a la mitad como que el amplificador se vuelve loco. explico:

AGUDOS: Al subirlo mas de la mitad se oye un sumbido agudo

BAJOS: Al subirlo mas de la mitad como que empieza un PLOP constante de puro bajo distorciondo (no es de la musica).

La placa no tiene cortas y todo lo puse con los valores indicados, sera el TDA1524A???? estara dañado???

SALUDOS!!!

PD: El amplificador con el que lo pruebo NO es el del TDA7377


----------



## J23

se podria hacer una salida de audio por jack que al detectar una carga (Conectar unos auriculares) se cortara automaticamente la señal de salida de los conos.

Otra forma de hacerso seria mediante un conmutador selecionando salida de audio por conos o por auriculares.

Sobre lo de entrada de guitarra mono no se supone que si tu metes un jack hembra estereo en el circuito y luego le metes la clavija de audio en mono de la guitarra funciona igual, teniendo en cuenta que la entrada es mono, es decir que te va a amplificar lo que le metes no es magico y convierte el mono en stereo, es decir que un jack estereo son por asi decirlo 3 entradas lo unico que hace el mono es que 2 de esas 3 entradas las junta en 1, no se si me explico bien


----------



## tatajara

J23 dijo:


> se podria hacer una salida de audio por jack que al detectar una carga (Conectar unos auriculares) se cortara automaticamente la señal de salida de los conos.
> 
> Otra forma de hacerso seria mediante un conmutador selecionando salida de audio por conos o por auriculares.



Mira viene un Jack que al conectarlo corla la señal que va al ampli, fíjate que en este tema se trato muchas veces
Saludos


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos hice el pre con lm741 pero sólo funciona un canal si me podrían ayudar... 

Gracias y disculpen por la ignorancia ya había creado otro pots sobre esto


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nelson, repasá soldaduras, probá intercambiar los ICs, revisar conexiones, etc etc...

Subí fotos de ambos lados de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mariano... no te cansás de decir una y otra vez, 4 años lo mismo?  Es admirable que todavía le prestes atención a estos temas... ya están planteadas el 99,9% de las dudas sobre este ampli... Son las mismas cosas que se repiten una y otra vez...

Feliz 2012 para todos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Tavo, mirá a este tema le presto atención especial por 2 razones: por un lado suele ser el 1º amplificador para muchos (también para mi), incluso puede ser el 1º proyecto de electrónica en gral que van a armar, con lo cual suelen hacerse muchas preguntas "novatas" (que todos nos hemos hecho en algún momento).

Por otro lado, el hecho de que las dudas están planteadas y respondidas decenas de veces y aún así siguen haciéndose, no es 100% culpa del usuario que la postea...
Seamos realistas, si estás empezando en el tema y estás listo para empezar a armar el proyecto; probablemente en esos momentos no interese mucho aprender la teoría sobre el mismo, sino simplemente armar y escuchar algo de música con el amplificador hecho por uno mismo (toda una satisfacción ). Luego resulta que te surge una duda X que no te deja seguir. Vas a leer casi 200 páginas de preguntas y 3500 posts en busca de la solución? Tal vez ni siquiera fue planteada esa duda... Yo, sinceramente... no lo haría.

Y sabés cual sería la solución a todos estos posts repetidos? Permitir la edición del primer post del thread. Tema que he planteado en numerosas ocasiones, sin repercusión alguna lamentablemente.
Con esa simple opción, el creador del thread puede ir actualizando y puliendo el 1º post, con nuevos circuitos, un FAQ y toda la info necesaria, de forma entendible y práctica, para eliminar todas las dudas que se van planteando y poder tal vez incluir algo de teoría implicada para aquellos que les interese aprender un poco sobre el mismo.

En fin... por estas razones sigo tratando de ayudar en lo posible, pero esperando también algo de voluntad de la persona que quiere ser ayudada.

Saludos y feliz año nuevo!


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Tavo, mirá a este tema le presto atención especial por 2 razones: por un lado suele ser el 1º amplificador para muchos (también para mi), incluso puede ser el 1º proyecto de electrónica en gral que van a armar, con lo cual suelen hacerse muchas preguntas "novatas" (que todos nos hemos hecho en algún momento).
> 
> Por otro lado, el hecho de que las dudas están planteadas y respondidas decenas de veces y aún así siguen haciéndose, no es 100% culpa del usuario que la postea...
> Seamos realistas, si estás empezando en el tema y estás listo para empezar a armar el proyecto; probablemente en esos momentos no interese mucho aprender la teoría sobre el mismo, sino simplemente armar y escuchar algo de música con el amplificador hecho por uno mismo (toda una satisfacción ). Luego resulta que te surge una duda X que no te deja seguir. Vas a leer casi 200 páginas de preguntas y 3500 posts en busca de la solución? Tal vez ni siquiera fue planteada esa duda... Yo, sinceramente... no lo haría.
> 
> Y sabés cual sería la solución a todos estos posts repetidos? Permitir la edición del primer post del thread. Tema que he planteado en numerosas ocasiones, sin repercusión alguna lamentablemente.
> Con esa simple opción, el creador del thread puede ir actualizando y puliendo el 1º post, con nuevos circuitos, un FAQ y toda la info necesaria, de forma entendible y práctica, para eliminar todas las dudas que se van planteando y poder tal vez incluir algo de teoría implicada para aquellos que les interese aprender un poco sobre el mismo.
> 
> En fin... por estas razones sigo tratando de ayudar en lo posible, pero esperando también algo de voluntad de la persona que quiere ser ayudada.
> 
> Saludos y feliz año nuevo!



Hola mariano realmente eres una persona fuera de lugar  siempre ayudando a los demás yo en lo personal valoro mucho tu entusiasmo de cooperación con todos nosotros y si bien es cierto hay preguntas repetidas como tu mismo dices uno no sabe a ciencia cierta en que parte esta exactamente la respuesta a esa pregunta por lo tanto no hace daño a nadie una respuesta sencilla y concreta para seguir haciendo este proyecto y a si terminarlo satisfactoriamente.
Ahora bien seria genial que actualicen varias cositas asi ayudarian indirecta mente a muchos foreros; si mal no recuerdo el coyote hizo recopilaciones de algunos proyectos posteando tanto diagramas, pcb, etc todo lo necesario y ademas preguntas que casi siempre se consultaban con su debida respuesta y todo esto lo subió en un pdf; como te repito no fue de este proyecto; pero lo de malo es que sol quedo como un aporte en un mensaje xxx; y no en la primera parte del post que seria lo ideal

PD: Salteandonos del tema te deseo un FELIZ Y VENTUROSO AÑO 2012 que lo pases super bien (super copado como dicen)todo el año y que todas tus metas y deseos se cumplan


----------



## Nelson All One

Ok amigo gracias por responder  bueno ya revisen todo las soldaduras, pistas, etc no se que es pero mañana compraré los ICs a ver y subiré fotos mañana y Feliz Año Nuevo 2012! ;D


----------



## Tavo

Impecable lo tuyo Mariano! De verdad, uno de estos para vos: 

Estamos de acuerdo. Lamentablemente no todos son/somos oops así como vos... Yo también respondo dudas "novatas" porque sé que en algún momento las hice, y seguro más de uno me habrá tratado de "ignorante", pero nadie nace sabiendo, es bueno preguntar y es bueno permitir ser ayudado, es la clave del éxito.

Impecable lo tuyo, de verdad.

Un abrazo.

PS: Mi primer ampli fue un TDA2030 de el otro post tuyo. Salió andando a la primera... 
Voy a hacer hincapié en lo que dijiste respecto de editar el primer post, está muy buena la iniciativa, y sería muy útil.


----------



## mnicolau

Les agradezco los comentarios compañeros, es un gusto participar en la comunidad  y en la medida de lo posible estaremos ahí para dar una mano.

Sergio, la recopilación de información útil en un pdf es la única solución posible por ahora (siempre y cuando se le pida a un moderador que lo actualice en el 1º post, de otra manera queda perdido también). Pero ir actualizando el 1º post, agregando más y más info tampoco es una solución (incluso puede ser peor todavía), porque el usuario se termina perdiendo entre la info vieja y la nueva, además de no corresponder la info del post con los archivos adjuntos. 

Por ejemplo el 1º post de este tema... hasta yo me pierdo con los archivos adjuntos . Producto de que se fueron agregando con el tiempo y se prestan a confusiones. Además las explicaciones de cada uno no están detalladas correctamente. Todo esto se solucionaría, organizando el post como corresponde a medida que se van haciendo actualizaciones.

Saludos, un abrazo!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

oye m. nicolau yo tambien tengo que agradeseros yo uso sus impresos osea tus pcb y real mente tu si sabes es mas yo pienso que deverias ser moderador general saludos


----------



## Laautii

sigo sin lograr hacerla funcionar bien. revise las pistas y no hay cortos... saque el tda1524 y medi continuidad entre los pines 17 y 18, y hay una resistencia de 5k entre esos pines :S lo que hace que los potes no funcionen bien :S y creo qe por culpa de eso el 7377 se quemo, porque mande la señal directamente al 7377 y se escucha muy muy bajito, tengo uqe cambiar el tda1524, o es normal que entre sus pines 17 y 18 haya cierta continuidad??


----------



## Kupru

Hola chicos estoy muy ilusionado con la idea de montar este amplificador para mi coche, seguramente ya se habrá tratado el tema varias veces, pero no he podido leerme todos las hojas y pido disculpas por ello, la cuestión es que me gustaría saber como tengo que reemplazar el switch que trae para el encendido y conectarle el rem de mi radio pioneer, un saludo y mil gracias, de antemano, Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Kupru, bienvenido al foro. Tendrías que conectar la salida del remoto (suelen ser 5[V]) en la bornera "interruptor", en el borne que se conecta a una R de 10[KΩ] y luego al pin 7 del 7377. El otro borne de esa bornera se conecta a la tensión de alimentación, así que no te confundas de borne porque podrías llegar a dañar la salida remota del estéreo.

Mastodonte, se comentó en varias ocasiones las desventajas del control que realiza el 1524... Si mirás las curvas de control del datasheet, vas a ver que son muy abruptas, esto quiere decir que el recorrido "efectivo" del potenciómetro queda bastante reducido y al elevar mucho el control se tiene una ganancia muy alta; por esto notás tales distorsiones. Es el gran punto en contra de ese IC.

Laautii, el 1524 no debería marcar continuidad ni resistencia alguna entre esos pines (siempre y cuando lo hayas medido fuera de la placa. 
No hay problema en conectar la señal directo a las entradas del 7377 (capacitor serie de por medio). Tal vez lo escuchás muy bajo por ser baja la señal que le estás ingresando. Subí fotos y revisamos.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Que pena mariano que no se te ocurrió desde un principio hacer el pre de este ampli con el LM1036... Tengo entendido que es muy bueno. Todavía no lo probé, pero siempre le tuve ganas...
Por ahí, algún día que estés totalmente al pedo podrías reemplazar el TDA1524 por el LM1036...  (eso incluye modificar el circuito impreso... :S lo que más duele)

Mi 7377 sigue andando como el primer día... Infalible el ampli, se banca todo tipo de castigos. 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Sip... cuando empecé el proyecto recién me iniciaba en el tema y tenía muy pocos conocimientos, vi el TDA1524 y resultaba perfecto: alimentación con tensión simple, estéreo, compacto y con control de tonos.

Hoy en día no usaría ningún IC dedicado para esta tarea (tampoco el LM1036), prefiero un buen pre con operacionales, simple, efectivo, más barato y fácil de conseguir. Es algo pendiente que me ha quedado hacer el circuito 7377 + pre con control de tonos con opamps (con tensión simple por supuesto, para mantenerlo sencillo). Algún día se hará... 

PD: mi 7377 también sigue aguantando los castigos , es el ampli que uso en mi banco de trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hoy en día no usaría ningún IC dedicado para esta tarea (tampoco el LM1036), prefiero un buen pre con operacionales, simple, efectivo, más barato y fácil de conseguir. Es algo pendiente que me ha quedado hacer el circuito 7377 + pre con control de tonos con opamps (con tensión simple por supuesto, para mantenerlo sencillo). *Algún día se hará...*


Espero que ese día llegue... 

Está buena la idea, no había pensado hacer un pre con TL072 y alimentación de simple polaridad... 

Yo también uso el 7377 en el banco de trabajo, que coincidencia! 

Saludos.


----------



## Kupru

Las resistencias del preamplificados simple estereo, son de 1/4w? gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## Tavo

Kupru dijo:


> Las resistencias del preamplificados simple estereo, son de 1/4w? gracias de antemano, un saludo


¿Y para qué sería necesario disipar más potencia en un PREamplificador? 

Hasta con resistencias de 1/8 W alcanza y sobra...


----------



## cmontoya

Hola
Resulta que tengo un par de parlantes Aiwa SX-R200  sera que este amplificador lo soportan??  lo digo por que estos aiwa son de 16Ω


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Resulta que tengo un par de parlantes Aiwa SX-R200  sera que este amplificador lo soportan??  lo digo por que estos aiwa son de 16Ω




pues tienes que poner los 2 parlantes en paralelo para un canal y asi obtener los 8Ω que se necesitan saludos


----------



## Tavo

adjcp dijo:


> pues tienes que poner los 2 parlantes en paralelo para un canal y asi obtener los 8Ω que se necesitan saludos



Si él quiere puede poner parlantes de 800 ohms como carga... eso no está incorrecto. No es necesario conectar sí o sí cargas de 8 ohms... Con cargas de 16Ω lo único que va a notar es una baja de potencia... quizá llegues a unos 8-10W rms con toda la furia.

Podés probar tranquilo, que no vas a romper fácil esos parlantes, y menos con este ampli que tira 15W por canal...

Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

Tavo dijo:


> Si él quiere puede poner parlantes de 800 ohms como carga... eso no está incorrecto. No es necesario conectar sí o sí cargas de 8 ohms... Con cargas de 16Ω lo único que va a notar es una baja de potencia... quizá llegues a unos 8-10W rms con toda la furia.
> 
> Podés probar tranquilo, que no vas a romper fácil esos parlantes, y menos con este ampli que tira 15W por canal...
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por el dato


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

Tavo dijo:


> Si él quiere puede poner parlantes de 800 ohms como carga... eso no está incorrecto. No es necesario conectar sí o sí cargas de 8 ohms... Con cargas de 16Ω lo único que va a notar es una baja de potencia... quizá llegues a unos 8-10W rms con toda la furia.
> 
> Podés probar tranquilo, que no vas a romper fácil esos parlantes, y menos con este ampli que tira 15W por canal...
> 
> Saludos.


no te quito la razon 
pero si le pones menos de 4Ω hay si estarias mal  jejejeje


----------



## SERGIOD

pero si pones el de 16ohm el sonido no sera potente como si pusieras el de 8ohm y como dice adjcp mejor potencia de sonido con 4ohm


----------



## Tavo

Con carga de 4 ohms se logra desarrollar toda la potencia que puede entregar el ampli, que no pasa de los 15-18W con toda la furia. Simplemente con mayor impedancia de carga disminuye la potencia...
La única consigna es nunca bajar de los 4 ohms.


----------



## Power-off

En el 2008 hice este amplificador con el pcb de @mnicolau y hasta hoy aun funciona, hace mas de 4 años que lo tengo conectado a mi pc, gaste menos de 5 dolares y lo unico que me ha fallado es una bocina que se quemo, lo alimento con una fuente de pc y al parecer le queda algun tiempo mas. luego subo alguna foto.


----------



## Nelson All One

pss Disculpen amigos no e podido comprar los ICs, hoy comenzó las clases :s creo que el miércoles o el jueves no se hay mucho trabajo xd y apenas los compre lo instalo y lo pruebo  a ver si es eso y subo fotos.


----------



## Baruck

Yo tengo un parlante Kenwood KFC-S694 con 120W peak power y 4 ohms, le va bien al amplificador con 7377 y 1524 (version 2.1)? Este amplificador tiene incluido el preamplificador, no es necesario que tenga uno? Cuantas salidas tiene (no me queda muy claro en el PCB)? Si se tiene mas de una salida, se tiene que poner un crossover para cada una? Este crossover puede ser el Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1 o podria ser este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/crossover-3-vias-12db-oct-13736/? 
Disculpen tantas preguntas, resulta que tengo conocimientos muy básicos al respecto. Tengo muchas ganas de hacer un sistema de audio para mi carro, este sería mi primer proyecto. Gracias de antemano =)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Baruck, me parece que estás confundiendo la sigla "2.1", no significa que sea un estéreo + sub, sino simplemente es el nº de versión. Es un ampli estéreo y por eso tiene 2 salidas. Lamentablemente no puedo editar el post para aclararlo y/o corregirlo.

PD: si tenés un único parlante, tal vez te convenga armar un TDA1562 y así sacarle mejor provecho.

Saludos


----------



## manu1296

hola, soy una aficionado a la electronica, arme el circuito del amplificador con tda7377, y no anda, no se porque, tendria que haber algun problema con el circuito que impida su funcionamiento. Lo unico que hace es prender el led.  Yo use un parlante pionner de 4 ohms y 25 watts, una fuente de 12v y 1,5A, obviamente es poco pero deberia al menos mover el parlante a media potencia. y en la entrada use un preamplificador y un mp3.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

manu1296 dijo:


> hola, soy una aficionado a la electronica, arme el circuito del amplificador con tda7377, y no anda, no se porque, tendria que haber algun problema con el circuito que impida su funcionamiento. Lo unico que hace es prender el led.  Yo use un parlante pionner de 4 ohms y 25 watts, una fuente de 12v y 1,5A, obviamente es poco pero deberia al menos mover el parlante a media potencia. y en la entrada use un preamplificador y un mp3.



bienvenido al foro amigo seria bueno ver unas fotos por ambos lados del chacis y ver el esquema del mismo para poder ayudarte saludos


----------



## manu1296

Gracias por tu respuesta  . Subo fotos para ver sì cometì algun error "solucionable", lo unico que se me ocurre es que el TDA 7377 precise de carga en sus dos salidas amplificadas para encender  . Puede ser.  Porque cuando termine de soldar el circuito conecte una entrada y una salida para probar. De nuevo gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## tatajara

Hola manu
Primero muy lindo el pcb 
Segundo no necesita carga para que encienda solo tienes que puentear en los pads donde dice shiwch
Saludos


----------



## espon

hola nuevamente gente , después de tanto tiempo disfrutando de este groso ampli y con música de la buena me decidí a sacarme la deuda de hacer el vumetro, entonces mañana voy a comprar todo y lo armo ahora un pregunta al vumetro lo conecto con la señal original o la que da el preampl

pd: cuanto esta un lm3915?


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

espon dijo:


> lo conecto con la señal original o la que da el preampli




oviamente va a la salida del preampli si lo conectas a la señal original al bajar el volumen del amplificador que obiamente esta controlado por el preampli el vumeter seguiria trabajando  

saludos


----------



## phavlo

El LM3915 por donde vivo vale al rededor de $15.


----------



## espon

phavlo dijo:


> El LM3915 por donde vivo vale al rededor de $15.



ta saladito che..

pd:muchas gracias!


----------



## manu1296

Hola, hoy haciendo unas pruebas descubri que el problema es el integrado :enfadado:, al parecer esta quemado en un canal, di vuelta las cosas, conecte la salida de mi preamplificador a la entrada 2 y el bafle a la salida 2 y funcionò  asi, que supongo que el primer amplificador debe estar quemado , igual gracias por sus respuestas .


----------



## Tavo

espon dijo:


> ta saladito che..



  

-----------------------------------


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos,  Hoy porfin pude comprar los ICs pero los cambie y no funciona todavia lo revise varias veces y algunas pistas de cobre de tanto soldar se despegaron y puse puente   y les pongo fotos aver si me pueden ayudar si no es mucho pedir, 

jejeje tan bien puse de el tda7377 amp de mariano y suena muy bn

bueno se me olvido decir que el problema que estoy hablando es del pre lm741 que solo funciona un canal. allí están las soldaduras se ven muy bn y ninguna hacen corto.


----------



## SERGIOD

Revisa bien las pistas


----------



## Nelson All One

Gracias por responder amigo pero esas pistas que marcas allí están en contacto jeje nose porque la cámara las mostró así pero gracias por esforzarte.


----------



## SERGIOD

bueno lo que te recomendaría es que para la próxima pongas zócalos para los circuitos integrados ya que si estos están trabajando mal por algún motivo es más fácil sacarlo y colocar otro nuevo eso te ahorraría muchos dolores de cabeza suerte y si puedes penoles zócalos y así pruebas y ademas tal-vez ahí este el problema en los ci



porciacaso fíjate que canal no funciona y de acuerdo a eso saca el ci y ponle un zócalo y prueba con otro ci.
ten en cuenta que la salida es el pin 6 del integrada y revisa también la entrada que es el 2 si no me equivoco para que analices mejor subo la hoja de datos del tl071suerte


----------



## espon

Tavo dijo:


> -----------------------------------



jajaja en tiempos de crisis todo es posible nahh joda.. pero como solo contaba con 100 para comprar muchas cosas y tener que comprar 2 ya son 30 pesos entonces tengo q acortar algunas cosas.


----------



## mnicolau

Podés armar un vú multiplexado para tener estéreo con un único 3915 y te ahorrás algo de $. Además del 3915, necesitás un multiplexor (CD4053) y un astable para alternar el canal a mostrar (555).

Saludos


----------



## Nelson All One

Gracias amigo ya les cambie los integrados me costo sacarlos de allí pero los cambie los 2 por si acaso xd pero todavía sigue igual, bueno que importa lo dejare así contal que funcione jeje, bueno estoy conectándolo así: las 2 entradas del amp del tda7377 las conecta a una salida que por lo menos sirve del pre y suena bn pero nose si sonara estereo que creen ustedes ?  

Gracias amigo ya les cambie los integrados me costo sacarlos de allí pero los cambie los 2 por si acaso xd pero todavía sigue igual, bueno que importa lo dejare así contal que funcione jeje, bueno estoy conectándolo así: las 2 entradas del amp del tda7377 las conecta a una salida que por lo menos sirve del pre y suena bn pero nose si sonara estereo que creen ustedes ?  



jajaja Gracias amigos,     ya lo pude arreglar les agradezco a todos por su ayuda el problema era un falso contacto entre integrado y depaso un corto en una pista de cobre mala mia    pero gracias a todos...    xd


----------



## SERGIOD

jajaja Gracias amigos,     ya lo pude arreglar les agradezco a todos por su ayuda el problema era un falso contacto entre integrado y depaso un corto en una pista de cobre mala mia    pero gracias a todos...    xd[/QUOTE]

Me da mucho gusto que todo haya salido bien  te felicito  y ahora a disfrutarlo  
PD: el que percebera triunfa


----------



## Dave02

Que tal mnicolau, excelentes tus aportes...

tengo una duda:

queria armarme un sistema 5.1 para la pc en mi habitacion y justo vi este ampli y me parecio perfecto, vos me recomendas que me arme este para los 6 bafles? o separar los 5 satelites del subwoofer-woofer? si hay qe usar amplis distintos, me dicen que CI recomiendan usar?

otra cosa, me arme uno de 10w con un tda2003 y hace 4 años lo tengo funcionando  bastante bueno me resulto, lastima que la potencia deja bastante que desear. 
hacerme un ampli de 30w, teniendo en cuenta el lugar en el que lo voy a montar, no seria demasiado? en ese caso, cual ampli me recomiendan?

agradesco desde ya por el espacio, gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Dave,

La elección de los ICs y la configuración que hagas va a depender de la fuente que vayas a utilizar. Si pretendés usar 12[V] simples, el 7377 te puede servir. También hay algunos ICs con 4 canales bridge (los que se suelen utilizar en estéreos de auto), como por ejemplo el TDA8571.

Por otro lado, si tenés la posibilidad de adquirir un transformador y alimentar con tensión simétrica, te recomendaría estos amplificadores (son muy utilizados en home's de distintas marcas):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Armás 5 modo simple para los satélites y 1 bridge para el sub.

Saludos


----------



## Dave02

Ante todo gracias por responder tan rapido !

este sistema me lo plantie armarmelo de 0, por lo que no tengo fuente hecha y voy a tener que empezar a juntar y a comprar los componentes... (cabe destacar que pienso armarmelo de la mejor calidad posible dentro de mis alcances de $ )

que diseño me recomendas para la fuente? no se porque no confio demasiado en la distribucion que se hizo de siempre, veo siempre que las fuentes de amplis tienen otro diseño, aparte de capacitores mas grandes para que la fuente no se caiga cuando el ampli le pide graves, nose me ocurre otra cosa...

si vos decis que esos tda 20x0 estan recomendados para un sistema que este cerca de la alta fidelidad, creo plenamente en vos, ahora me surgio una duda:

buscando el datasheet de los tda's, note que no coincidian las potencias que los mismos aclaran con las que vos especificas, por ejemplo el tda2030 en la hoja de datos dice que es de 14w en cambio vos le pones que es de 28w, es la potencia que disipa en modo bridge?

bueno sin mas me retiro y muchas gracias !!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...

La fuente es la clásica de siempre: transformador, diodos rectificadores y capacitores para el filtrado; no hace falta ningún otro circuito extraño para la fuente.

Las potencias comentadas ahí son para los ICs en modo bridge.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Dave, si buscás algo más "Hi-Fi" o de mayor calidad, andate por un par de TDA2050 (podés pasar *por acá*) o un par de TDA7294... son integrados muy lindos, la relación precio-calidad es excelente.

Saludos!
PS: Como siempre, la fuente suele ser lo más caro del amplificador, pero es algo sumamente importante. Un amplificador "bueno" con una mala fuente va a sonar mal, quizá recorte por falta de corriente y meta ruidos por deficiencia de filtrado... Pueden pasar muchas cosas. Menos que ande como debe.


----------



## Dave02

Gracias a los dos ! me parece que el tda 2050 es el que voy a elegir al final, primero porque disipa 32W que son mas que suficientes para mi habitacion (ya con el de 10W al mango precisaba un poco mas, aparte distorsionaba... supongo que al menos 20W con buena calidad en graves es lo que necesito)

despues una duda muy mia que me surgio es que me digas (mnicolau) los factores que te llevaron a decidirte por los tda20x0 y dejar de lado un poco al tda7377... solo para comprender bien y aprender mas sobre amplificadores.

por ultimo, me dejaron pensando en el tema de la fuente... ya que van a ser 5 amplis + 1 para el woofer en puente:
teniendo en cuenta que cada tda2050 consume 5A... 5A x 5= 25A o sea que partiendo de ahi necesito un trafo de 25A !!!!!!! ?????? 
estoy en lo cierto?

bueno la verdad me estan ayudando un monton porque lo desorientado que estaba antes era terrible ! gracias !


----------



## Mastodonte Man

segun yo, cada TDA2050 necesita maximo 2A, y si son 5 bocinas (5 TDA2050) y 1 woofer en puente (2 TDA2050), entonces utilizaras 7 TDA2050, siento de 2A cada uno :

7x2: 14A, es mas que suficiente para una buena calidad de bajos.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dave02

Mastodonte Man, me guie pura y exclusivamente por la hoja de datos, voy a tener en cuenta tu respuesta, igual sin desmerecer la tuya espero la del autor de los diseños del circuito, gracias y saludos para vos!


----------



## espon

gente arme los vumetros y andaron a toque y andan joya muy buen pcb ! ahora una duda es normal q calienten un toque?


----------



## Introtuning

QUE calienten los integrados???Que es caliente para vos???
Yo e usado unos cuantos y depende el pcb me han calentado.pero no mucho.se los podía tocar sin quemarse.
Y nunca han fallado con el paso del tiempo.Espesifica mejor la pregunta...


----------



## espon

Introtuning dijo:


> QUE calienten los integrados???Que es caliente para vos???
> Yo e usado unos cuantos y depende el pcb me han calentado.pero no mucho.se los podía tocar sin quemarse.
> Y nunca han fallado con el paso del tiempo.Espesifica mejor la pregunta...



cuando el integrado esta en acción osea moviendo las lusecitas con los picos de la music uno lo toca y se lo siente a una temperatura interesante osea se lo puede tocar y no te va a quemar pero si lo mantenes unos cuantos segundos si ya te calienta.


----------



## Introtuning

Ya te digo una temperatura tibia yo lo noto normal.es mas como dige muchos de los 3914/15/16 que e usado han entibiado.
Por las dudas revisa bien todo.Pero es raro si calienta al punto de quemar.O el termometro de tu dedo esta fallando jajaja.suerte.

Consejo,dejalo funcionando un buen rato si la temperatura sigue constante y sin incrementarse,sumado a un buen funcionamiento,no le des importancia.Lo importante es que la temperatura no siga subiendo.
Si fuera algo crucial para el IC se pone como pipa apenas lo encendes.


----------



## espon

Introtuning dijo:


> Ya te digo una temperatura tibia yo lo noto normal.es mas como dige muchos de los 3914/15/16 que e usado han entibiado.
> Por las dudas revisa bien todo.Pero es raro si calienta al punto de quemar.O el termometro de tu dedo esta fallando jajaja.suerte.
> 
> Consejo,dejalo funcionando un buen rato si la temperatura sigue constante y sin incrementarse,sumado a un buen funcionamiento,no le des importancia.Lo importante es que la temperatura no siga subiendo.
> Si fuera algo crucial para el IC se pone como pipa apenas lo encendes.



joya, lo pruebo y te digo , de paso le meto la termosonda que tiene el tester así mido la temperatura superficial , una cosa para agregar es que apenas se apaga se enfría al toque

saludo y los pongo al tanto de lo que probé mas tarde


----------



## espon

recién lo probé y lo máximo que llego fue 48°C que les parece?


----------



## mnicolau

espon dijo:


> recién lo probé y lo máximo que llego fue 48°C que les parece?



Muuy lejos de ser preocupante... usalo tranquilo nomas.

Saludos


----------



## Dave02

Mnicolau una preg, para vos cuanto consumen en total 5 tda's 2050 y 1 en puente? 

gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Dave02 dijo:


> Mnicolau una preg, para vos cuanto consumen en total 5 tda's 2050 y 1 en puente?
> 
> gracias



 Hola Dave, lo que se suele hacer ante una duda como la tuya es tomar la potencia comentada en el datasheet y sumar la cantidad de canales a utilizar, con lo cual se obtiene un transformador gigante... Ese método estaría bien si te gustaría escuchar un concierto de tonos senoidales a máxima potencia. Como supongo no es tu caso... No tiene sentido hacer el cálculo de esa manera...

Siendo realistas, cada satélite no va a consumir más de 1[A], y para el puente 2[A], así que con un trafo de 6[A] estás OK, y algún [A] adicional si querés estar tranquilo...

Adrivalla, el ampli ya está puenteado y no puede volver a hacerse.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Siendo realistas, cada satélite no va a consumir más de 1[A], y para el puente 2[A], así que con un trafo de 6[A] estás OK, y algún [A] adicional si querés estar tranquilo...


Me gustan más los valores en VA (volt-ampere)... teóricamente, sabiendo que cada TDA2050 en modo simple puede dar 25W limpios, y el modo bridge puede dar 50W limpios, lo correcto sería (25W*5) + 50W = 175W de consumo en audio. Calculando un rendimiento del 60% para todo, la potencia final consumida serían 280W... cosa realmente imposible, porque jamás vas a tener 25W en los satélites y 50W en el sub... A parte, el banco de filtrado de la fuente se encarga de los picos, y la potencia del trafo se puede reducir algo... Creo que con un trafo de 200VA andaría bárbaro, y quizá con uno de 150VA; estas cifras calculadas para sacarle buen provecho al sistema, es decir, usándolo fuertecito...

Y tus cuentas, Mariano, calculando una tensión de AC de 17V serían unos 102W...

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Y tus cuentas, Mariano, calculando una tensión de AC de 17V serían unos 102W...
> 
> Saludos.



En todo caso sería 17+17 @ 6[A] = 204 w el trafo.


----------



## Adrivalla

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
> Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *EDIT:* Dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del TDA7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> *-----------------*
> Edit 7/8/11
> En esta dirección está la versión 2.1 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/535621/ _
> *-----------------*
> 
> 
> *CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*


una pregunta, en las fotos del amplificador hay dos condensadores pequeños azules....y en los circuitos no aparecen. Diganme a que se debe, porfavor!


----------



## phavlo

Esos dos condensadores chiquitos azules son los de la entrada de audio, en los circuitos esos condensadores se reemplazaron por electroliticos de 2.2µF no polarizados para que tenga mejor repuesta en frecuencias bajas.


----------



## Dave02

Grande ! me aclaraste tremenda duda que tenia hace rato.



> Hola Dave, lo que se suele hacer ante una duda como la tuya es tomar la potencia comentada en el datasheet y sumar la cantidad de canales a utilizar, con lo cual se obtiene un transformador gigante... Ese método estaría bien si te gustaría escuchar un concierto de tonos senoidales a máxima potencia. Como supongo no es tu caso... No tiene sentido hacer el cálculo de esa manera...



Aclaro que para que no piensen que me rasque y pretendo todo de arriba hice todos los calculos del post de fogonazo sobre fuentes, no me cerro demasiado hacer eso que decias vos, la potencia y multiplicarla por los canales... me confundio el pensar eso y el calculo normal de sumar las potencias de cada plaqueta...

ahora ya tengo las dudas por aclaradas... ( menos mal que no me compre el trafo de 15 A, jajajaja  )

pd: hoy paseando por el jumbo de martinez vi un amplificador 5.1 de nose cuantos watts pero eran bastantes, parecido al muteki era la tapa frontal. Cuando voy a ver el trafo para sacarme esa duda que ahora no existe mas, veo un tremendo "socotroco" de 2-3 kg, asi que me parecia raro jajaja

Entonces lo tendria que alimentar con 17+17 @ 6 A (yo le pondria uno de 7 para estar mas seguro de que voy a tener un buen aparato y no estar tan justo) 

17 * 1.41 - 1.4 = 22.57 = 23 v redondeados

esta bien lo que hice? o tengo que restar los 4 diodos?

gracias por todo y si me despejan esa duda seria todo ! aunque estoy peleando conmigo mismo a ver que se me ocurre para controlar los 6 canales, jajaj, genial.

despues cuando termine de armar todo (ojala que sea pronto) veo en que puedo aportar al foro como agradecimiento, gracias de nuevo !


----------



## SERGIOD

*Entonces lo tendria que alimentar con 17+17 @ 6 A (yo le pondria uno de 7 para estar mas seguro de que voy a tener un buen aparato y no estar tan justo)*
eso es suficiente por que le das tantas vueltas pareces un perrito que persigue el mismo su cola y nunca la alcanza


----------



## phavlo

Estan hablando sobre otro amplificador en este tema, para eso esta creado el tema del amplificador de el que hablan.
Este TDA7377 se alimenta de 12V.


----------



## Dave02

SERGIOD dijo:


> *Entonces lo tendria que alimentar con 17+17 @ 6 A (yo le pondria uno de 7 para estar mas seguro de que voy a tener un buen aparato y no estar tan justo)*
> eso es suficiente por que le das tantas vueltas pareces un perrito que persigue el mismo su cola y nunca la alcanza



porque voy a hacer semejante inversion mira si calcule algo mal, en fin...

no desvirtuo mas, gracias !


----------



## Tavo

Dave02 dijo:


> porque voy a hacer semejante inversion mira si calcule algo mal, en fin...
> 
> no desvirtuo mas, gracias !



Te hago una sola pregunta: *¿Dónde pensás comprar el transformador?*

Desde ya te digo que ese valor de 17+17 7A no es para nada comercial, es decir, no lo vas a encontrar a ningún lado, busques por donde busques. Lo vas a tener que mandar a hacer a pedido a alguna empresa/comercio que se dedique a eso...

Si pensás hacer un Home Theater con 5 TDA2050 y uno en modo bridge, mi recomendación es que compres o pidas un transformador de *17+17 en un núcleo de 150VA.* Eso serían más o menos *8A*. Y no es tan grande como te imaginás. Yo tengo uno así, solo que nunca lo usé... Ahí está guardado, nuevo.

Saludos.

Ahí dejo adjuntas unas fotos del trafo.


----------



## Dave02

Buena aclaracion, nunca acostumbre a hablar de VA, sin embargo voy a tomarlo como consejo...

En digofat, martinez, bs as, cuanto te salio?


pd: esta re fachero el trafo jaja


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

eso los puedes hacer tu mismo por lo menos yo me puse y aprendi ya bobine mi primer trafo de 25-0-25 por 5 amp saludos el nucleo lo recicle de un viejo trafo desarmable de esos que usan los 4 tornillos en las esquinas me quedo muy parecido al de tavo


----------



## Tavo

Dave, ese transformador lo compré hace más de dos años, y en aquel momento lo pagué $150. Pero hoy en día sale seguramente más de 200... o por ahí.

No lo compré en esa ciudad. *Garbiero* es un tipo de Bahía Blanca que labura de eso, arma transformadores a pedido.

Saludos.


----------



## espon

una pregunta , arme el vumetro todo bárbaro pero al ponerlo al ampli tenes que poner muchísimo volumen para que por lo menos prendan. 

pd:la señal la doy de una notebook


----------



## Dave02

Me saldria supuestamente uno de 17+17 @ 7 A  (128 VA) $203, 

con respecto a bobinarlo tuve la idea, pero que tal los precios, se ahorra haciendolo?


----------



## Introtuning

De donde proviene la señal del Vumetro???
Te recomiendo que midas cuanta señal (mV) le estas metiendo al Vumetro; Que bajes  el Datasheet del ic y veas cuanto mV precisa para llenar la escala. Con esos dos datos te fabricas un OPAMP no inversor que es super simple y no vas a tener problemas.

PS:  simplificando.... tenes poca señal en la entrada del pin 5 del LM3915/16 del vumetro.


----------



## espon

Introtuning dijo:


> De donde proviene la señal del Vumetro???
> Te recomiendo que midas cuanta señal (mV) le estas metiendo al Vumetro; Que bajes  el Datasheet del ic y veas cuanto mV precisa para llenar la escala. Con esos dos datos te fabricas un OPAMP no inversor que es super simple y no vas a tener problemas.
> 
> PS:  simplificando.... tenes poca señal en la entrada del pin 5 del LM3915/16 del vumetro.




proviene del pre amplificador de mariano y la señal original de una notebook


----------



## Introtuning

Del pre???De que parte del Pre???donde hiciste la coneccion especifica del vumetro???
En la misma bornera donde metes la señal proveniente de la Notebook??
O a la salida del pre que va hacia el 7377??
Hazme caso mide el pin 5 del IC del vumetro.,


----------



## espon

Introtuning dijo:


> Del pre???De que parte del Pre???donde hiciste la coneccion especifica del vumetro???
> En la misma bornera donde metes la señal proveniente de la Notebook??
> O a la salida del pre que va hacia el 7377??
> Hazme caso mide el pin 5 del IC del vumetro.,




de la parte que va hacia el 7377 

pd:medi y me da 600mv

edito: al pin nº5 llega 15mv los 600eran en la entrada.


----------



## NAHUEL_15_33

hola tengo una duda.. yo alimento el circuito del amplificador con 16v y 658 mA (fuente de impresora) el tda  se me calienta una banda y el disipador tmbn. si yo le pongo un transfo con 4 A deberia poner un disipador mas grande o no ? 

otra duda es donde consiguieron el tda 1524 xq yo no lo consigoo! soy de tucuman argentina y no lo venden aca . nose si a ustds le resulto fasil encontrarlo?


----------



## Adrivalla

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenas, acá les dejo este amplificador hecho con un 7377 y un pre con un 1524A.
> Funcionan con 12V y brindan una sencilla solución para tener audio en estéreo.
> 
> *EDIT:* Dejo las versiones 2.0 de todos los circuitos, no es más que un "lifting" de los mismos  y con el cambio en los capacitores de entrada del TDA7377, tal cual recomendó el amigo ezavalla, para una mejora en la respuesta a bajas frecuencias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unas fotos de la placa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, espero les sea útil.
> 
> *-----------------*
> Edit 7/8/11
> En esta dirección está la versión 2.1 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/535621/ _
> *-----------------*
> 
> 
> *CONTINUA EN EL SEGUNDO POST*


He provado por primera vez el amplificador...y se enciende el led, le meto musica desde el telefono movil....pero no suena!
a q se puede deber esto?


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Queria consultarles, porque tengo un problemita. Arme el preamplificador TDA 1524 y cuando subo el volumen cerca  de la  mitad y poquito mas me empieza a distorcionar bastante. He realizado lo que ya habian indicado antes, como poner toda la carcaza de los potes a tierra y nada.
Si alguien sabe que puede ser se lo agradeceria.

Saludos
Buenas. El problema ya lo pude resolver. Va mas que resolver lei por ahi que ya es un problema del 1524 el tema de la saturacion.

Saludos


----------



## hanton

una consulta sobre el vumetro de mariano nicolau  como puedo subir mas la sensibilidad de este vumetro para conectarlo a la salida de preamplificador y antes del pote de volumen ??? por que no es capaz de prender mas de una luz en ese lugar por lo que vi esta  diseñado para la salida del amplificador yo elimine por un puente la resistencia de 1 k conectada a tierra u aunmento hasta llegar a 3 led pero faltan 7 sera necesario hacerle un pequeño pre a transistores o se puede aunmentar mas la sensibilidad ????

gracias


----------



## espon

hanton dijo:


> una consulta sobre el vumetro de mariano nicolau  como puedo subir mas la sensibilidad de este vumetro para conectarlo a la salida de preamplificador y antes del pote de volumen ??? por que no es capaz de prender mas de una luz en ese lugar por lo que vi esta  diseñado para la salida del amplificador yo elimine por un puente la resistencia de 1 k conectada a tierra u aunmento hasta llegar a 3 led pero faltan 7 sera necesario hacerle un pequeño pre a transistores o se puede aunmentar mas la sensibilidad ????
> 
> gracias



ya somos dos. no lo puedo encender conectándolo al pre.


----------



## SERGIOD

espon dijo:


> ya somos dos. no lo puedo encender conectándolo al pre.



Aca hay otro pero si quieren hay mas en el foro utilicen el buscador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nstruir-vumetros-17640-post544570/#post544570


----------



## espon

SERGIOD dijo:


> Aca hay otro pero si quieren hay mas en el foro utilicen el buscador
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nstruir-vumetros-17640-post544570/#post544570



si el tema que ya lo arme jejeje no tiene caso armar otro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

espon dijo:


> si el tema que ya lo arme jejeje no tiene caso armar otro.


Eso sucede cuando solo se preocupan en ARMAR los circuitos sin importar COMO FUNCIONA. SI te hubieras preocupado por entenderlo habrías sabido las limitaciones que tiene...


----------



## espon

ezavalla dijo:


> Eso sucede cuando solo se preocupan en ARMAR los circuitos sin importar COMO FUNCIONA. SI te hubieras preocupado por entenderlo habrías sabido las limitaciones que tiene...



yo me tome la dedicación de leer los 20mil post para ves como les había ido a la gente con este vumetro leí las diferencias como funcionaba las escala y todo aparte tenia la seguridad de que a algunos les fue bien..  que el lm3914 no era recomendable etc.....


----------



## marcelojeep

Mariano... en la foto del ampli veo dos capacitores azules uno a cada lado que en el esquema no lo veo.. para que es? gracias.


----------



## hanton

saludos esos capasitores  azules son condensadores no poralizados y se cambiaron por los electroliticos que tenian anteriormente para mejorar el funcionamiento del amplificador mejor dicho la respuesta de la gama de frecuencias


----------



## marcelojeep

si pero donde van puestos? ya que en el diagrama no hay ningun capacitor... perdon x mi ignorancia..


----------



## hanton

efectivamente no me habia dado cuenta que no estan los pad para colocarlo pero va en serie con la entrada al amplificador tda  y con el condensador de 2,2 uf que estan en  la salida del tda 1524  es seguir la pista y colocarlo en serie cortando la pista para que quede en serie si no me equivoco pero ahora me entro mas la duda por que pense que habian eliminado el otro condensador por este pero veo que tambien esta

bueno espero se entienda


----------



## marcelojeep

bueno veamos donde va el capacitor azulito ok? dale?


----------



## mnicolau

marcelojeep dijo:


> bueno veamos donde va el capacitor azulito ok? dale?



No se guíen por las fotos, son de una versión anterior. En el PCB están todos los componentes necesarios, no hay ningún faltante.

Saludos


----------



## marcelojeep

Mariano.. sinceramente sos un genio. Quiero animarme hacer la fuente Switching de 800w. Te invito a Bs As y me das una mano. jejeje. Etagle sigue entrando? un abrazo


----------



## matias_2008

hola mariano, quiera saber si sabes cuanto consume este amplificador usandoce con frecuencias superiores a 2khz ya que lo voy a usar para mover 2 tweeters bala de 8hom, en caso de que este amplificador no sirva para lo que lo quiero usar cual me recomendas


----------



## zoroastro

en el amplificador solo version stereo puedo utilizar los capacitores electroliticos de 2.2 no porlarizador por 100v en vez de 25v?


----------



## mnicolau

zoroastro dijo:


> en el amplificador solo version stereo puedo utilizar los capacitores electroliticos de 2.2 no porlarizador por 100v en vez de 25v?



Claro que podés. Incluso tampoco es necesario que sean NO polarizados, podés colocar los polarizados comunes logrando el mismo resultado.

Matías, depende de lo que pretendas. Con 8[Ohm] de carga vas a obtener menos de 10[W] por salida, pero si lo vas a utilizar para amplificar agudos, probablemente sea más que suficiente.

Marcelo, con un buen asado todo se arregla . Animate a hacerla y cualquier duda tenés el thread para leer, hay mucha info...

Saludos


----------



## zoroastro

gracias por responde mnicolau!


----------



## matias_2008

ok muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya compre los componentes para armarlo cuando lo termine les cuanto como me fue.


----------



## Tavo

Buenas gente.

Ayer rescaté un *TDA7394* de un autoestéreo Toshiba. El equipo no andaba, pero el amplificador si, me di cuenta porque estando conectado a 12V (el chip sin disipador) calentaba un poquito, es decir, lo normal (la corriente de reposo).
Me estuve fijando y no estoy seguro si es compatible pin a pin con el TDA7377 ¿Alguien lo podría confirmar? 
De lo que estoy casi seguro es que el 7394 es más viejo que el 7377, por la misma hoja de datos, se nota que el 7377 es más actual...

Ahí dejo adjunto el datasheet, por si alguien más encuentra este chip.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

¿Alguien me podría ayudar a confirmar si el chip 7394 es compatible con el 7377? 

Todavía no lo armé porque tengo dudas, al parecer, la mayoría de los TDA73XX son compatibles entre ellos... pero con este me quedan dudas. El chip lo rescaté de un autoestéreo Toshiba, modelo TX-20.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Nop... no lo son Tavo. Compará pin a pin los datasheets y vas a ver varias incompatibilidades. Creo que lo único que comparten son los pines de salida.

Necesitás un PCB nuevo para ese.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Lo lamento mucho, porque ni pienso en gastarme haciendo un nuevo circuito impreso, el chip no lo vale.. 

Quedará ahí en el cajón del olvido.

Saludos.


----------



## espon

perdon que siga molestando pero volviendo a leer me agarre la duda de nuevo el vumetro va a la entrada o salida. porque vi respuesta de los dos tipos en este tema.


----------



## Holas

Yo , lo conecto en paralelo con los parlantes...


----------



## espon

Holas dijo:


> Yo , lo conecto en paralelo con los parlantes...



y te funciona bien de esa forma?


----------



## Holas

> espon  :y te funciona bien de esa forma?



Sí , a mí me funcionó bien.....


----------



## espon

Holas dijo:


> Sí , a mí me funcionó bien.....



ok listo muchas gracias ya lo probé y esta andando joya.


----------



## fredysm

hola mariano... soy renovato en esto y el primero que hice fue este ampli son su pre... te re agradesco la info... ahora voy por este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/
sos un genio total


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Fredy, gracias por comentar, me alegro te haya servido la info 

Para el Rotel prestá buena atención a la puesta en marcha.

Saludos!


----------



## eriakata

Hola mnicolau, tengo un par de preguntas acerca del amplificador  Con TDA7377 2.0.0. He leído la mayoría de los comentarios en este tema pero aun no me quedan claras un par de cosas. Compre un transformador de 127v - 12VAC. me recomendaron usar un rectificador de nombre D3SBA20. cuando lo conecto me da 16.8V CC. Mis preguntas son. ¿Puedo utilizar este componente para convertir la corriente AC en CC? y ¿dentro de que voltaje +- trabaja? Supongo que debo poner unas resistencias antes de mi amplificador para lograr los 12VCC. De ente mano muchas gracias.  Interesante proyecto.


----------



## zoroastro

arme el circuito del amplificador en stereo, le puse unos parlantes de 6ohms  y 100w y no se escucha nada me estoy frustrando porque no se como hacer para que funcione ni a quien pregunarle :S


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Eriakata, está perfecta esa tensión que obtenés a la salida, es lo normal al rectificar el transformador que compraste. Filtralo con 4700[uF] y está listo para alimentar al TDA7377.

Zoroastro, acá podés obtener toda la ayuda necesaria para poner en marcha el ampli, pero tenés que empezar vos... Primero describir toda la situación (no somos adivinos), segundo colocar fotos de la placa (de ambos lados y de buena calidad). Recién ahí vamos a poder ayudarte. 

Saludos


----------



## chip999

hola, fabrique el ampli y la verdad anda perfecto, salvo por una falla que se presenta cuando vario el control de agudos por debajo de la mitad o por encima, una de las salidas deja de tirar señal y justo antes de que no se escuche mas nada en el parlante produce una vibracion en el mismo y si continuas girando el pote pareceria como si se apagara el parlante mientras que en la otra salida el control de agudos funciona perfecto, no se que es lo que puede llegar a estar ocacionando esto si a alguno le sucedio y sabe como solucionarlo se lo agradeceria, desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## eriakata

He terminado mi amplificador TDA 7377 estéreo, les subo unas fotos. To tenia suficiente tabla felonica y quería terminarlo rápido así que arme el circuito soldando las patitas de los componentes y aterrizando todo nada mas saque las terminales en la tarjeta. Todo esta muy bien colocado con su disipador y ventilador. Me sorprendí mucho de la calidad des sonido por el bajo precio en verdad un aparato de calidad por solo 150 pesos en México incluyendo las bocinas de 6,5" 100W. Coloque dos por bocinas por canal, en cada canal las puse en serie y sumadas son 10 ohms.  ¿Que pasa si las conecto en paralelo? el calculo me da 2.6 ohms. ¿se puede dañar el ampli? saludos.


----------



## Radagast

Hola Mariano, es la primera vez que posteo pero vengo siguiendo bastante el foro (from the shadows ), resulta que anduve muy bien en el secundario con respecto a la electronica, pero desde eso tiempo largo ha pasado ya... Y el enano alemán hace de las suyas... Viendo el thread muchas dudas han surgido en la confeccion de este circuito y quisiera pasar en limpio un poco todo esto porque a cada pagina que pasaba me mareaba mas...

Mi duda es:

Respecto del amplificador y del pre y demas, la aplicacion que voy a darle es para potenciar el sonido en mi auto, tengo un Stereo Clarion DB179 que otorga 40 w por canal pero realmente no se siente asi, por ende, hurgando en los trastos viejos me encontre con tres saludables TDA7377 y los quiero usar.

Ahi es donde viene el dilema, porque tratando de asesorarme con gente "experta" en sonido, me han hecho un berenjenal de crossovers, pasabandas, pasaaltos, pasabajos, filtros activos, cables, y blah blah blah y me termine de enredar demasiado.

Ahora, de lo que dispongo es: Los tres TDA, el stereo, dos 4" 4Ω , dos 6x9 y un woofer.

Mi idea era dejar los 4" empujados por el stereo, armar los tres TDA's y alimentar con cada uno de ellos a los dos 6x9 y al woofer, respectivamente.

La señal de la que dispongo es la de la salida del stereo y tiene dos salidas mas RCA, creo que es para una potencia, pero insisto, estoy muy enredado y la verdad es que no quiero hacer c**gadas porque no quiero quemar el stereo y no se que hacer...

Es realmente necesario el preamplificador o armo los TDA's según datasheet y sin mas los conecto a algun lado? No entiendo nada, por favor, echame una soga, te lo agradezco de corazon...


----------



## mnicolau

Radagast dijo:


> Es realmente necesario el preamplificador o armo los TDA's según datasheet y sin mas los conecto a algun lado? No entiendo nada, por favor, echame una soga, te lo agradezco de corazon...



Hola Radagast, bienvenido al foro (a participar en él) 

Te comento... la potencia que tiene tu estéreo en cada salida es exactamente la misma que tira el TDA7377 por cada canal (en modo BTL). Con lo cual si tu idea es potenciar un poco, no lo vas a lograr con este IC lamentablemente.

Si tenés ganas de experimentar un poco, probá armando un único 7377 (si ya tenés el IC, el resto cuesta pocos $$) y lo conectás directo a las salidas RCAs, que vienen preamplificadas por lo gral y de esa forma podés comparar. Pero no vas a lograr mucho realmente o al menos en teoría, no deberías notar diferencias.

El único IC más potente que vas a conseguir es el TDA1562 (hay un thread completo sobre el mismo), pero es bastante más caro, es mono y tampoco es mucha la diferencia que se consigue.

Hagas lo que hagas, NO conectés ningún amplificador a la salida de parlantes de tu estéreo, eso sólo te va a traer problemas. Tenés que utilizar las salidas RCAs para eso. En el manual te debería decir el nivel de salida de las mismas, ahí vas a poder ver si necesitás un preamplificador adicional o no.

Eriakata, no había visto tu msj, excelente el equipo! Felicitaciones 
La impedancia que te queda en paralelo es demasiado baja, vas a terminar dañando el IC.

Chip, pudiste solucionar el problema? Revisá soldaduras y controlá el correcto estado del pote.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

buenas noches Radagast y bienvenido al foro!

Si el estéreo que tenes es este y tiene estas características:
http://es.shoppydoo.com/precio-autorradio-clarion_db179rmp.html

Te entrega mas potencia (supuesta mente) que los TDA7377, el pre lo armas si queres controlar los tonos aparte del estéreo, pero si ya sacas la señal de hay, no es necesario (lo controlas desde el mismo estéreo)

El TDA7377 como podes ver lo podes armar de varias maneras diferentes:
1: 4 canales X 10W cada uno (versión 4.0)
2: 2 canales X 20W aprox cada uno (versión 2.0)
3: 2 canales X 10W y uno de 20W (versión 2.1)
La 2.0 y la 2.1 están en la primer pagina y anda a la primera.

Ahora si queres reforzar las salidas de ese estéreo (si es que da los 50W que dice) vas a tener que ir por un amplificador de mas potencia y eso lleva a que te armes una SMPS (una fuente conmutada para elevar los 12V de la batería del auto a la tensión deseada para alimentar el amplificador que vallas a instalar)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola phavlo, los estéreos traen ICs del estilo del TDA7386 o TDA8571, son 4 amplificadores BTL que entregan la misma potencia que este 7377 configurado en BTL. Esos 50[W] son potencia "máxima".

Saludos


----------



## Radagast

Desde ya agradezco enormemente la premura en las respuestas, si mnicolau, voy a participar en lo que mas pueda 

El estéreo es el que acertadamente indicó phavlo, es el mismo, ahí dice que su potencia es de 50 w. por canal... Huele a mulas, porque con semejante potencia deberia desprenderme los tapizados del Taunus, y desencajarme el tablero, pero ni se acerca, es más, suena bastante saturado a alto volumen de sonido por lo que intuyo que:

- O el estéreo (la fuente de sonido, vamos) se queda corto de potencia y su amplificador interno trabaja exigido o

-Los parlantes están hechos para una potencia menor lo que hace que sus bobinas golpeen violentamente contra sus limitaciones ocasionando ese molesto gorjeo de "saturación" (los graves los tengo que mantener al minimo porque mas que "boom boom" hace "brooff brooff") pero lo raro es que son Jahro con una maxima admisible de 100 w.


Tiro otra, descabellada quizá, pero solamente por desconocimiento, ya que intentando empaparme del tema solo me embarrullé peor...

Será mera fantasía pensar que poniendo mas parlantes cada uno "gobernado" (no me sale termino mejor) por un TDA 7377 se consigue una impresión de sonido más fuerte? Aunque los TDA no tiren tanta potencia como el estéreo? (Como bien lo menciona Mnicolau)

Gracias por la paciencia y las respuestas... Un abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Olvidate de esos 50[W] mencionados... es un valor pico nada más. La potencia RMS de esos estéreos es de unos 18[W] por cada canal de salida. Es la misma potencia que se obtiene con el 7377 en cada uno de sus 2 canales en modo BTL.

Respecto a la otra idea, el problema está en que los 2 canales del 7377 no se pueden volver a unir para formar un único canal de mayor potencia. Esa técnica ya fue utilizada porque originalmente el IC presenta 4 canales; se agruparon y quedaron 2 canales en puente.



> Aunque los TDA no tiren tanta potencia como el estéreo? (Como bien lo menciona Mnicolau)



Yo dije lo contrario... este TDA tira por canal (en modo puente) exactamente la misma potencia que el estéreo en cada uno de sus canales.

Saludos


----------



## phavlo

(los graves los tengo que mantener al minimo porque mas que "boom boom" hace "brooff brooff")
Eso es la distorsión que tiene el amplificador a cierto volumen, y por eso se escucha de esa manera.

Mi viejo tiene una kangoo y el estéreo original que viene a menos de la mitad de volumen ya satura.

Aprovecha esos jahro y armar algo mejor, busca sobre los temas de SMPS 12V (el mismo mnicolau posteo unas MUY buenas de diferentes potencias) y de los amplificadores que hay, están todos muy detallados (sobre todo los que tienen salida a FET, tienen mejor calidad que un IC o un amplificador a transistores)

Saludos.


----------



## zoroastro

El PCB del 	Amplificador Con TDA7377 2.0.0.zip (183,2 KB (Kilobytes), 3574 visitas), hay que invertirlo para que cuando lo vuelque sobre la placa no quede al revés, no?, digo porque lo hice  y no me funciono y ahora viendo bien, puede que sea por eso, si me aclaran la duda despejo un gran problema, saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, si usás el método de la plancha para hacer el PCB, lo tenés que imprimir tal cual está.

Desde el lado de los componentes de la placa, la ubicación de los mismos debe verse de la misma manera que lo ves en el pdf.

Saludos


----------



## zoroastro

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si usás el método de la plancha para hacer el PCB, lo tenés que imprimir tal cual está.
> 
> Desde el lado de los componentes de la placa, la ubicación de los mismos debe verse de la misma manera que lo ves en el pdf.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias, voy a ver si esta vez sale bien°!


----------



## ismaeltirado

buenas.... la verdad soy un asiduo visitante del foro, aunque es la primera vez q escribo, me arme el ampli con el tda7377, con el plano de la primera pagina ( la version estereo-bridge) la idea es montar un 2.1 para la pc. al terminarlo y probarlo  las salidas estereo me dan muuuuuy baja potencia,  use unos parlantes de 6 ohms y 10W, la salida para el woofer me da buena potencia, pero no creo q sea la que debiera brindar. alguien sabe cual puede ser la causa? el circuito es el de la primera pagina. 
desde ya gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ismael,

1º Con qué tensión alimentás el circuito?
2º De dónde estás tomando la señal de audio? Probá con la salida de una PC.

Saludos


----------



## ismaeltirado

le estoy dando 14V, y lo probe primero con la salida del celu, despues lo conecte a la salida para auriculares del los parlantes de la pc, y acabo de probar con la salida de la compu con identico resultado, las salidas de estereo suenan muy poco, a la salida para el woofer, acabo de probarla con unos parlantes de 8ohms ovalados (eran de un combinado cri...cri...) y la verdad q suena muy fuerte!! y muy buena la calidad del sonido. el inconveniente seria solamente las salidas del estereo, las probe con parlantes de 6 ohms, de 32 ohms y de 8 ohms, y siempre la misma potencia, muy muy pobre, es practicamente como si no se amplificara, voy a probar cambiando los componentes de esas ramas del circuito, quiza haya algo fallado.



jajajaja eran parlantes de 3,2 ohms, no de 32


----------



## mnicolau

Las salidas simples son de una potencia más reducida que la salida del woofer (BTL), si a eso le sumás parlantes de baja sensibilidad y/o alta impedancia, vas a tener baja potencia. Tal vez te convenga armar otro TDA7377 estéreo BTL para los satélites.

Saludos


----------



## ismaeltirado

y se hizo el sonido!!!!!!!!!!!!  la falla eran los cap. de las entradas  R y L, (eran reciclados) los cambie y magia!!!! jjajaja (lo sospeche desde un principio!!) ahora si esta todo funcionando a pleno, incluso me saturan los parlantitos de 6ohms - 10W. ahora me estoy yendo a laburar, en cuanto arranque con el armado voy a ver si puedo colgar alguna q otra foto, muuuchisimas gracias mariano, es admirable la predisposición de tu parte para ayudar.  saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh por ahí andaba la cosa... me alegro viejo 

De nada, esperamos esas fotos!

Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

Buenas como va, miren me interesa este ampli, pero no entiendo la placa:
*1)*Osea están los archivos para hacer Pre y Amplif. todo junto en un placa *y* para hacerlo separado no cierto? 

Porque yo creo que *no* me conviene hacer el pre. Les comento yo tengo 2 PARES de parlantes, (cada parlante es de 20w en 8ohm) y como conecto 2 en serie me queda de 40w en 4ohm cierto? En cada "juego" hay un woofer y (mediante capacitor para recortar frecuencias) un twitter. 

*2)*Si ya tengo eso así se justifica el PRE?

*Mil gracias por su tiempo e informacion.*


----------



## kelroy

Una pregunta mnicolau, he terminado ya de hacer tu amplificador y va de lujo. Si al canal central le meto esta etapa "http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm" para hacer un filtro de graves y le enchufo el subwoffer a la salida, funcionaria?.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola J3R0ss,

1º Exacto, tenés varias opciones de ampli y preamplis por separado; y además hay una versión que los junta a ambos TDA7377 y TDA1524 en una misma placa.

2º La conexión debería ser en paralelo para que la impedancia conjunta sea de 4Ω.

Por otro lado, la necesidad de un pre no depende de lo que conectes a la salida, sino de la fuente de audio que vayas a utilizar. Si vas a usar la señal de audio de una PC, no sería necesario, en cambio si sacás la señal de algún reproductor portátil (mp3, celular, etc) vas a necesitar uno.

Kelroy, claro, esa sería la forma de usar un sub (suponiendo que ese esquema está correcto). Sino acá en el foro hay varias opciones también.

Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

Claro perdon los tengo en paralelo....Y yo lo quiero usar para poner música en la casa. Por eso tambien me intereso mucho la COMODIDAD/FACILIDAD para alimentarlo.
Entonses le hare el Pre, voy a ver de usar el que va todo en la misma placa. 

*1)*Tenes idea mas o menos del precio de Pre y Ampli, en la misma placa?

Una duda mas: 
Segun el datasheet:
 ((http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/82979/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7377.html))

ese ampli me da 2x35W al max. y 2x30W en EIAJ(*()*eso es a media potencia, no?)...

Entonses: *2)* Para este par de parlantes (40W), estaría MAS que bien no? Osea, no hay ninguna posibilidad de que se saturen, y al máximo andarían mas que comodos y se deberia escuchar bien..Es correcto esto?

*Una vez mas MUCHISIMAS gracias por el tiempo y la data.*


----------



## mnicolau

De nada ...

El precio depende de dónde vivas... calculale entre 50 y 75$ tal vez. También tenés que ver el tema disponibilidad, sobre todo del TDA1524 que no se consigue en cualquier lado.

La potencia de este amplificador está en una gráfica del 1º post. Esa es la potencia real según la tensión de alimentación; no le prestes atención a esos 35[W] "EIAJ" mencionados.

Para esos parlantes está correcta la potencia. Si no armaste nunca un amplificador, dale para adelante que no te va a faltar potencia ni a defraudar su calidad de sonido (yo sigo utilizando ese conjunto TDA7377+1524). Si ya tenés algo de experiencia armando amplis, tal vez sería conveniente que te des una vuelta por este thread:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Y armes un par de TDA2050 modo simple (requiere un transformador 15+15).

Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

mnicolau, si soy nuevo, entones me voy tirar por este proyecto.

Si vos decís que potencia para esos parlantes *no* me va a faltar, te haré caso...Los quiero para hacer una caja "transportable" y llevarlo a asados, reuniones de amigos, cosas así que ponga música, que no reviente como un boliche,pero que sean *bastantes**mejores* que parlantitos de pc...

Ahora me pongo a buscar haber si me hago la fuente yo, o desbarato alguna pc vieja...

HA *una duda mas*, tengo un disipador que le saque a un tocadiscos (Si del año del ñaupa) que tendrá unos 15cm por 5cm y 2mm de ancho. Sirve eso? De ultima le puedo agregar un cooler y andará bien?

Bueno espero no tener que molestarte mas...de nuevo *gracias por todo!*

Un gran abrazo


----------



## mnicolau

No hay molestia J3R... un gusto ayudar 

Sólo vas a saber si es suficiente el disipador cuando lo pruebes... por las dimensiones tal vez quede algo chico. Cuando lo uses andá viendo la temperatura que levanta y te vas a dar cuenta si necesitás uno más grande o la ayuda de un cooler.

Como recomendación para tu primer armado, prestale *mucha atención a las soldaduras*. Tienen que estar bien hechas (hay un thread en el foro que indica cómo hacerlas) y no estaría mal que practiques un poco si no tenés experiencia en ello. La mayor parte de los problemas que se fueron dando por acá, fueron culpa de malas soldaduras que luego no hacen buen contacto.

Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

Si, eso me lo han dicho. Y tambien para practicar voy a comprar una de esas placas experimentales (que viene ya agujereadas, y meterle practica ahi con alambrecitos o cosas sin valor...

Che me ha surgido un problema .Consegui 2 fuentes de PC, ambas de 250W.

La 1ra me tira 25A a +5Vdc, y *10A a +12Vdc*...
Y la 2da me dice que es de 250W, pero nada de amperaje.

El post dice que se alimenta con *12Vca y 3A*.

*1)* En CC que "equivalencia" tienen esos 12Vca y 3A
*2)* Me sirve la fuente? (Con servir me refiero a si no se quema el pre y ampli y todo)


Muchisimas gracias, un  gran abrazo


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente aquí estoy de nuevo rondando por los foros jeje
miraJ3R0ss como poder se puede alimentar el ampli con la fuente de PC yo lo he hecho, pero no se debería jeje por que no están bien filtradas y meten ruidos pero si tú quieres probar para ir conociendo del tema adelante 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## J3R0ss

Haaa, bue pero mientras no haya problemas electrico, depues avanzare y le comprare un trasnformador...

Che y como la conectaste? Los(xq hay 500mil jaja) cables rojo es el +12, el negro el GND(masa), y el amarillo el +5? Es asi?


----------



## SERGIOD

J3R0ss dijo:


> Haaa, bue pero mientras no haya problemas electrico, depues avanzare y le comprare un trasnformador...
> 
> Che y como la conectaste? Los(xq hay 500mil jaja) cables rojo es el +12, el negro el GND(masa), y el amarillo el +5? Es asi?



mira la imagen


----------



## J3R0ss

O le estoy pifiando a lo que es una fuente de pc, o mi fuente es MUY distinta...tengo 5 fichas de 4 o 5 pines cada una... Y con solo 3 montones colores de cables amarillo, negro, rojo ( y 3 cables mas celeste, naranja y blanco) :/


----------



## SERGIOD

amarillo +12v
negro   GND
rojo      +5v


----------



## J3R0ss

Gracias por aclararme eso, disculpa que haya jodido con esa boludes.

*Mil gracias por todo*...


----------



## electreitor

Realmente lindo Mariano...
Ya me hice uno con el TDA2005 pero a lo mejor me hago este para un guateque que voy a organizar.
Lo que me gusta es que tiene control de tonos y volumen y que entrega un poquito mas de potencia que el TDA2005


----------



## J3R0ss

Buenas, chee yo me he ido comprando los componentes de a poco, y en este mismo post algunos valores(que han puesto en comentarios)son diferentes a los que salen en el "BLOCK de NOTAS" que esta al principio del post (puesto por el creador del post), quiero hacer el ampli y el pre en la misma placa (la que dice versión 2.1)...Lo que dice el archivo es esto

*Varios:
-------
TDA7377 + Zócalo
TDA1524 + Zócalo
LM7809
Borneras Dobles x6
Potenciómetros mono 50k x4
Pines x2
1 Led 3[mm]

Capacitores:
------------
2200uF  
100uF 
47uF
10uF
2.2uF x6
220nF
100nF x6
47nF x2
22nF x2

Resistencias:
-------------
33k x2
10k x3
2.2k
1k
220 x2*

1)*Estan correctos esos valores..Tomando "u" como MICRO y tomando "n" como NANO...esta bien?
2)Y como se cuales son ELectroliticos ( polarizados o no) o poliester?
*
3)*Todos los cap son en 25w no?*

POR FAVOR AYUDA PARA NO GASTAR PLATA DE MAS!


----------



## fff

los de poliester no son polarizados, los electroliticos si, los 1eros son cilindricos con 2 terminales en su base, los 2dos son como enormes resistencias, lo buenos del previos que posteo mnicolau es que no se manejan directamente las señales de audio en los potenciometros, y elimina una gran cantidad de conexiones que puedan meter ruido, por desgracia, donde vivo nunca pude conseguir dicho integrado. Anteriormente dije que iba a subir fotos y nunca lo hice, por motivos de olvido(aunque siempre estoy pendiente del foro), pero ya llevo 6 armados de este ampli y suenan bárbaro, al menos en Venezuela si se consigue el tda7377 con facilidad no asi el tda1524, o al menos no lo he buscado como se debe. J3R0ss de donde eres? yo no gaste mas de 8 US$ sin el previo, en el 1ero que arme, despues si me salio un poco mas caro, pero no mucho. Saludos a TODOS


----------



## leaplayer22

una pregunta: que es lo que dice en la placa del ampli 2.1 contour/lineal? afecta en algo que no lo ponga en el circuito ?


----------



## juan calderon

una pregunta teni la lista de materiales del amplificador con el integrado tda7377


----------



## J3R0ss

juan calderon dijo:


> una pregunta teni la lista de materiales del amplificador con el integrado tda7377



Juan a mi ya me han bardeado por algo como lo tuyo. Dicen que en este foro no va la Ley del Menor esfuerzo, que hay que leer el foro y los hilos del tema.

Si lees BASICAMENTE la *primera pagina*, ahi vas a encontrar materiales*, PCB, hoja de ubicacion de los componentes, etc.

*(*)* *=* Ya que estamos, puedo preguntar cuales *capacitores* son *electroliticos* y cuales son *no electroliticos*, y de cuales compro de *polyester* y de cuales compro * cerámicos*.

Una vez mas mil gracias por todo, y Juan fijate (que no te lo digo,porque yo sea administrador ni nada) que por EXPERIENCIA propia te van a decir algo de eso.


----------



## ismaeltirado

tengo oootra duda!!! ( que raro....) tengo todo listo para montar el 2.1, lo probé alimentando la entrada de audio directamente desde la salida de la pc, y también desde el celu, y la verdad que suena churo, pero también lo probé alimentando la entrada de audio del ampli, desde la salida para auriculares de mis parlantitos de la compu. y es increíble el rendimiento que me da, suena  con mucha mas potencia. ahora la pregunta.... esto puede afectar la vida del integrado? la verdad que no se las características de la salida para auriculares ( corriente, impedancia, etc...) y en caso de que sea posible, algún concejo sobre como armarle una salida de este tipo a un mini-ampli? de modo de usar uno como etapa previa para el TDA.


----------



## tatajara

Mira yo lo he alimentado y nunca me paso nada pero ojo que no le di todo el volumen al control del parlante, nunca medí su impedancia y voltaje, el circuito que tienen los parlantitos él un preamplificador así que no creo que haya inconvenientes
Saludos 
tatajara


----------



## ismaeltirado

el tema es que yo quiero prescindir de los parlantitos de la pc, y armar un mini-ampli como previo, pero no se como hacer la salida para auriculares. todo el circuito va a ir dentro del woofer. no se si me explico...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ismaeltirado dijo:


> tengo oootra duda!!! ( que raro....) tengo todo listo para montar el 2.1, lo probé alimentando la entrada de audio directamente desde la salida de la pc, y también desde el celu, y la verdad que suena churo, pero también lo probé alimentando la entrada de audio del ampli, desde la salida para auriculares de mis parlantitos de la compu. y es increíble el rendimiento que me da, suena  con mucha mas potencia. ahora la pregunta.... esto puede afectar la vida del integrado? la verdad q no se las características de la salida para auriculares ( corriente, impedancia, etc...) y en caso de que sea posible, algún concejo sobre como armarle una salida de este tipo a un mini-ampli? de modo de usar uno como etapa previa para el TDA.




Yo recuerdo que una vez lo hice y se me quemo el amplificador. Despues pregunte aqui en el foro y me respondieron que eso paso porque le meti mucha potencia en la entrada de señal, osea la potencia de los audifonos. Seria mejor que armes un preamplificador con tonos y con eso sonara mejor.

SALUDOS!!!

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## phavlo

> una pregunta: que es lo que dice en la placa del ampli 2.1 contour/lineal? afecta en algo que no lo ponga en el circuito ? lo vuelvo a poner porque nadie me respondio


En el pcb esta asi para colocarle pines y seleccionar entre contour o lineal, no se que funciones tienen, pero por mas que no lo pongas va a funcionar igual.


----------



## J3R0ss

phavlo dijo:


> En el pcb esta asi para colocarle pines y seleccionar entre contour o lineal, no se que funciones tienen, pero por mas que no lo pongas va a funcionar igual.



para colocarles pines? Osea *¿una llave para variar entre uno y el otro?*

Y si seria bueno que el que sepa diga la función...( ya leí las 18ypico paginas y no sale esa duda planteada, o quizás me la salte)



> los de poliester no son polarizados, los electroliticos si, los 1eros son cilindricos con 2 terminales en su base, los 2dos son como enormes resistencias, lo buenos del previos que posteo mnicolau es que no se manejan directamente las señales de audio en los potenciometros, y elimina una gran cantidad de conexiones que puedan meter ruido, por desgracia, donde vivo nunca pude conseguir dicho integrado. Anteriormente dije que iba a subir fotos y nunca lo hice, por motivos de olvido(aunque siempre estoy pendiente del foro), pero ya llevo 6 armados de este ampli y suenan bárbaro, al menos en Venezuela si se consigue el tda7377 con facilidad no asi el tda1524, o al menos no lo he buscado como se debe. J3R0ss de donde eres? yo no gaste mas de 8 US$ sin el previo, en el 1ero que arme, despues si me salio un poco mas caro, pero no mucho. Saludos a TODOS




Perdón por inchar, recién ahora me di cuenta que si los electrolíticos son los que son polarizados, mire en la hoja de componentes, y fui anotando , los que tenían el (+) ( o positivo) eran electrolíticos:

Lo unico que no se "desifrar" es: *¿alguno en especial tiene que ser cerámico?*

Y fff todavía no voy a comprar el 1524, solo compre el 7377 y el LM.. tengo que comprar los capacitores, el 1524 y los cables mallados (para las entradas y salidas de audio, y para los potes que los quiero poner afuera).
Hasta ahora me he gastado como $40 (argentinos), unos 9 dolares oficiales (unos 6 dolares blue jaja)


*Mil gracias por todo, un abrazo grande..*


----------



## J3R0ss

fff si consegui el 1524, 12 pesos (argentinos) me salio...Ya compre solo los capacitores no electroliticos... *porque* de los otros no se de que tipo comprar...


----------



## J3R0ss

LISTO! Ya lo arme CASI todo, tengo  dudas muy explicitas y concretas:

*1)* *Donde dice COUNTOUR/LINEAL, que va?* (phavlo comento que es para ponerle pines, pero no entiendo que es/para que sirve) 

*2)* Los cables entre los RCA y la placa son mallados. 
Ahora, yo "saque" los potes de la placa, para ponerlos en el panel, esos cable, y los cables entre los parlantes y la placa *¿También son mallados?*

*3)* En la salida de audio, en la placa dice SP DER y SP IZQ. Puedo colocar en cualquiera de los dos espacios el (+) y (-). Osea ¿*es INDISTINTO que polo (del parlante) ponga en cada entrada?*

*4)* *El LM7809, to tengo que "conectar" con el disipador?* O no se calienta tanto?

*Muchisimas gracias por todo y espero próximamente subir las fotos de mi paso a paso, y del proyecto terminado para que alguien pueda mirarlo y al menos darse una idea. GRACIAS!*


----------



## mnicolau

Hola J3R0ss

1º Ahí va soldado un par de pines. Luego, dependiendo si esos pines están puenteados o no, se selecciona el modo "Contour" o el modo "Linear". La diferencia está en la respuesta de los potenciómetros, probá ambos y fijate cual te convence más.

2º No hace falta cable mallado para los potenciómetros, debido al tipo de control que realiza el TDA1524 (no actua directo sobre la señal).

3º Es indistinta la conexión, pero debés mantener el mismo criterio en ambos canales.

4º El regulador 7809 va sin disipador.

Saludos, esperamos esas fotos


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau[/QUOTE dijo:
			
		

> un saludo mariano, dejame decirte que he armado algunos de tus proyectos y son muy buenos, quiero consultarte por que pretendo hacer una modificacion de una radio de automovil para mi viejo, y ponerle dos de tus tdas 7377 para asi obtener las 4 salidas de parlantes, enviarle señal con un reproductor de mp3 atraves de tu pre-simple, es correcta mi teoria o tengo que hacer alguna modificacion? muchas gracias


----------



## kelroy

Una pregunta, he montado todo como dice pero sin la etapa del preamplificador dado que uso un ordenador con una tarjeta de sonido.

De vez en cuando escucho un pitido agudo y continuo que dura aprox unos 4-6 segundos y luego para.
Es como si los condensadores se llenaran o como si la masa no pudiera absorver todas las capacidades parasitas.

Alguna idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kelroy dijo:


> Es como si los condensadores se llenaran o como si la masa no pudiera absorver todas las capacidades parasitas.


    
A la mie.... que conceptos tan sofisticados....


----------



## kelroy

Hombre no se alomejor está muy mal escrito jajajjaja.

En las frecuencias altas te encuentras conque todos los transistores (tanto unipolares como BJT) tienen unas capacidades parásitas que afectan a la respuesta del mismo.


----------



## J3R0ss

Buenas, vengo a dar PARTE de lo que prometo, las fotos.

Subo algunas fotos del circuito ya montado, fotos de los dos lados.

Pero es 100% de interesado,es para ver si alguien le ver algún  corto o algo raro, ya que tengo que agujerear el disipador todavía asique no lo he podido probar.

Y de paso una foto del disipador (y circuido del lado de los componentes) para ver si ese tamaño esta bien.

Agradezco criticas, opiniones, etc.


NOTA: Perdón por subirlo en un archivo que hay que descargar, pero no me dejaba (por la resolución) subir las fotos como imágenes acá.


----------



## Nelson All One

Hola amigos,  Tengo un pequeño problema  ya tengo meses con este ampli suena muy b*ie*n con el preampli lm741 simple con cornetas de 8 ohm pero hoy compre un par de cornetitas 4 ohm y la entrada de señal era un mp4 , dvd , etc pero se me ocurrió conectarlo al tlf y ya conectado pero sin musica con el potenciometro hasta el final o la mitad empieza a sonar un tap tap tap o pop pop pop sonidos raros con la laptop igual pero con el mp4 no  y con musica y todo suena igual y hace que distorsione la musica nose que sera pero con el ampli sin pre no suena asi que tendra ese pre :l alguna ayudita se los agradeceria mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## J3R0ss

NONONO! Soy un Bol*****.

Conecte el GND en el + y viceversa. Estuve leyendo el post, me pueden confirmar si estos son los pasos a a seguir?

1) Dicen que quizás haya muerto el controlador de tensión (7809). Lo debo verificar teniendo 9V en la salida de este.

2) Quizás también le deba comprar ss. funebres al 7377, *como verifico este?*

3) Dato: prendí la fuente, el led parpadeo y no prendió mas (el cooler de la fuente nunca arranco). Apague la fuente, la prendí de vuelta,parpadeo de nuevo. Me avive, corregi las polaridades, pero no prendió el led, y si el cooler.
3') A algunos "webones" como yo que conectaron al revés la alimentación, les explotaron los capacitores (específicamente el de 2200 y no me acuerdo cual otro), a mi no me exploto nada, no hizo ningún ruido violento, ni levanto temperatura. 

Cortos creo que no tengo, porque vi a contraluz MIL veces la placa. Me consigo un tester y mido el 7809. 

Ayuda? Jaja , *una vez mas MIL gracias por su tiempo y conocimientos Abrazo*


----------



## chopan

hola, que tal disculpa la consulta pero hice el amplificador del TDA7377 con el TDA1524 y me faltaria saber con que parlantes lo pruebo, es decir, de 4ohm o de 8ohm... A otra cosa, si pongo un disipador no muy grande como el que mostraste ¿me puede afectar?. y por ultimo me podrias decir el valor de los capacitores azules esos que estan al lado de las salidas hacia los parlantes
Gracias
Saludos !


----------



## J3R0ss

Chopan,como andamos. Te comento lo que yo se de un poco de la facu, y un poco de ller aca y en otras paginas:

*1)* por lo que yo lei en todo el tag, los capacitores azules del costado no van en la version de Pre y Ampli 2.1.


*2)*Según tengo entendido ( Y segun el datasheet) Minimo 4ohm de impedancia, de ahi para arriba lo unico malo es que perdes potencia (*voltaje =cte =12Vcc* y *amperaje = cte* *=>* con *V=IR* *aumentando R* solo haces que disminuya *V/I*. Y por definicion de potencia, disminuye P=potencia)

*3)* No tengo ni idea, eso también lo pregunte yo.

Saludos, espero haberte ayudado en algo aunque sea.


----------



## chopan

a bien, entonces en lugar de los capacitores que pongo, en una oportunidad me dijeron que ponga puentes. puede ser ?


----------



## J3R0ss

Es que chopan, si he visto (y echo) bien, el PCB 2.1 no tiene esos dos capacitores. Fijate bien que en el archivo donde están el diagrama de componentes no figuran. 
Igual seria bueno que alguien que sepa mas que yo te lo confirme, estoy MUY seguro de que es así, pero por algo me la mande con mi ampli jaja.


----------



## chopan

aaa bien, entonces voy a subir una imagen del que yo he echo porq creo q no es la version 2.1. lo hice ya hace 2 años y lo encontre por ahi tirado la semana pasada... pero creo q es igual y no encuentro los archivos de esos esquematicos


----------



## J3R0ss

CREO que los archivos de la version 2.0 estan entre medio del post...echale una hojeada, y quizas los encontras.


----------



## mmaatti

hola soy nuevo en el foro . quisiera saber si el siguiente circuito me podria andar con el tda7377.(no estoy seguro de hacerlo por miedo de que no funcione y todo inútilmente)











si no se puede estaba buscando algo como el de el sig. link:http://audio-hombreoel.foroactivo.com/t4-potencia-25x25w-con-tda-7377


----------



## phavlo

y por que no te va a funcionar si hay mismo aclara que el integrado que usa es un TDA7377


----------



## J3R0ss

*Ya me dijeron que esto no se hace,pero por favor, Alguien me puede responder si son correctos los pasos que cite, y la dudas que puse?*

*Gracias y perdon por molestar tanto.*




J3R0ss dijo:


> NONONO! Soy un Bol*****.
> 
> Conecte el GND en el + y viceversa. Estuve leyendo el post, me pueden confirmar si estos son los pasos a a seguir?
> 
> 1) Dicen que quizás haya muerto el controlador de tensión (7809). Lo debo verificar teniendo 9V en la salida de este.
> 
> 2) Quizás también le deba comprar ss. funebres al 7377, *como verifico este?*
> 
> 3) Dato: prendí la fuente, el led parpadeo y no prendió mas (el cooler de la fuente nunca arranco). Apague la fuente, la prendí de vuelta,parpadeo de nuevo. Me avive, corregi las polaridades, pero no prendió el led, y si el cooler.
> 3') A algunos "webones" como yo que conectaron al revés la alimentación, les explotaron los capacitores (específicamente el de 2200 y no me acuerdo cual otro), a mi no me exploto nada, no hizo ningún ruido violento, ni levanto temperatura.
> 
> Cortos creo que no tengo, porque vi a contraluz MIL veces la placa. Me consigo un tester y mido el 7809.
> 
> Ayuda? Jaja , *una vez mas MIL gracias por su tiempo y conocimientos Abrazo*


----------



## mnicolau

Hola J3R0ss

1º Sip, murió el 7809. Podés medir a la salida y vas a ver que no tenés los 9[V]; debés cambiarlo.

2º Dificil verificar el 7377, lo único que podés hacer es medir entre los pines si hay alguna continuidad donde no debería haberla. Si esto no pasa, tenés que hacer las pruebas con el ampli funcionando, con señal de audio directo en sus entradas y verificar si tenés respuesta a la salida.

3º Seguramente se activó una protección de la fuente, es por esto que arrancó y luego se apagó al detectar el problema. Por la misma razón no alcanzaron a dañarse los capacitores por polaridad invertida.

Saludos


----------



## J3R0ss

mnicolau MUCHÍSIMAS gracias. Perdón que haya insistido,pero no tengo Multimetro, y en la facultad me lo prestan, pero por un día nomas, y no puedo pedirlo muchas veces.

Voy a pedirlo y medir el 7809 entonces.

Ya subí las fotos del pre con todo, ahora una vez arreglado subo las fotos de todo armadito y bonito ajaj...

De nuevo mil gracias por su tiempo y paciencia!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, espero lo soluciones 

Saludos!


----------



## J3R0ss

Soy un total y completo fracaso. 

Le cambie directamente el 7809 (me salia $2), y sigue sin emerger NI MEDIO SONIDO

La única herramienta precaria que tengo es un busca-polo :/ y no si sirve de algo, pero en los parlantes hay algún tipo de "señal". (se prende la lucesita del busca polo)

Ya subí mis fotos, sera necesario que suba nuevas fotos?

Saludos y que andes bien...Un Abrazo.


----------



## J3R0ss

Hola , estuve experimentando y al conectar directamente el parlante con las patas 15 o 14 o 1 o 2 , con las patas 12 o 13 o 4 o 5 (los out y los in) me sale un minimisimo sonido (pero sonido AL FIN).

También (sin querer), hice un puente creo que entre las 14,13 y 12 y salio una mezcla entre canción y 
ruido pero FUERTE. (y probé lo mismo con las patas 2 3 4 y también salio ruido/música fuerte)

El TDA7377 calentó (cosa que creo que es BUENÍSIMO).

Cuando salia "algo" FUERTE, verifique  y al menos los potes de volumen y balance andaban ( cosa qu eme lleva a pensar que el 1524 anda.

Entonces, cual puede ser mi error. Les juro que a pesar de que soy re novato, he estado leyendo muchísimo, e intentado aprender. Pero es obvio que me sobrepasa

Un par de mensajes mas arriba están mis fotos


*Una vez mas MIL gracias por su tiempo, información y paciencia*


----------



## nemo5ar

hola, una cosulta, se puede conectar el pre amplificador( hecho por separado) a dos amplificador( hechos por separado tambien) en simultaneo? y como seria, quiero tener 2 entrada con 4 salidas amplificada, es posible?


----------



## tatajara

Si, se puede hacer pero si los amplis son mono, por que el pre es estéreo es decir tiene 2 salidas (L y R), si quiere conectar 4 tendrías que hacer un divisor de señales
Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

dejo este esquema a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## nemo5ar

buen dia. gracias tatajara, les comento que hice el ampli con  pre- todo en una placa y los resultados son muy buenos , tiro sin problemas 2  b52 6x9 de 90w rsm modelo zr695 4ohm y la verdad a medio volumen los conos se mueven fantastico , el control de tonos es adecuado para un uso standar, es uno de los tantos buenos aporte de mariano, gracias


----------



## J3R0ss

nemo5ar, vos me podrías ayudar? Porque sera que el mio no arranca?


----------



## darioreyes

hola hice el preamplificador comun con un solo tl071. y no hay forma de que ande. le entrego +12v -12v y tapcentral... con un doblador de voltaje ... que puede ser,,, suena pero muy muy bajo y saturadisimo


----------



## J3R0ss

Bueno como no encuentro solución, creo que voy a desoldar las cosas mas caras, que me sirvan (resistencias de 10centavos obviamente no), y comprar una placa nueva y armar ampli por un lado y pre por otro que según todo el tag no tienen problemas, y el ampli+pre todo junto ha tenido algunas complicaciones para los novatos.


----------



## Paparuli

Hola, como va! Soy nuevo, pero al menos cosas EXTREMADAMENTE básicas se.

Lei que el Ampli+Pre 2.1 (todo junto) tiene algunas complicaciones para los novatos, asique me decidi por el 2.0 del ampli (por un lado ) y el Pre 2.0 (por otro lado).
Imprimo en impresora laser, aplico, plancho.
Ahora tengo unas duditas

*** El pre se alimenta con 12V igual que el Ampli?? (osea los puedo alimentar en paralelo teniendo en cuanta los amperajes)
** Cuanto consumiria (En amperes) el pre?
** La hoja de componentes también esta para imprimirla y ponerla del lado opuesto al cobre? O hay que espejarla?
*

MILES DE GRACIAS!

Paparuli


----------



## angelo123

quiero armar el preamplificador con el integrado LM741
el esquema se encontraba en este post, mi pregunta es: ¿para qué sirven los presets de 220k?
gracias


----------



## nemo5ar

hola J3R0ss verifica que haga buen contacto el integrado 7377 en el socalo , habria que buscar en el data.... si tiene proteccion contra inversion de polaridad, verifica todas las pista que no este ninguna cortada, sobre todo la de la alimentacion y las de los pote, yo hice la primera version, que era mas complicada y salio andando a la segunda....;-P porque me olvide de conectar el puetesito de encendido. salu2s


----------



## FЯANCO

Primero me presento, soy Omar y escribo desde México. Les comento que en secundaria tomé clases de electrónica, pero no pase de conectar un par de led´s a una bocina para ver como prendían con la musica, entonces mi formación academica cambio desde ahi. Tengo algo de experiencia en instalacion de audio automotriz y construcción de cajas acusticas y lo hago por hobbie, me gusta todo lo que tiene que ver con audio.

Finalmente me animé a construir el amplificador posteado por mnicolau y hoy fui a comprar las piezas pero no puedo empezar ya que me faltan un par de piezas, entonces me surgieron dudas:

1.- el capacitor electrolítico 10uF es de 63volts, hay problema si lo utilizo?
2.- los dos capacitores electrolíticos de 2.2uF son de 250 volts, los puedo utilizar? (no los compre porque tenia la duda)
3.- voy armar tambien el conversor CA-CC y cuando pedi el transformador me dieron uno de 12Volt 5ampers que es el que muestro en la foto, es correcto utilizarlo?
4.- de la fuente de poder de una computadora rescate unas piezas que muestro a continuación, para que pueden servir?

De antemano gracias por la ayuda y sus respuestas... seguiré informando


----------



## KarLos!

Los condensadores si los puedes utilizar, lo único que cambia es el tamaño por el voltaje, el transformador parece ser de 6v-0-6v osea 12 pero tiene que ser uno que solo tenga 2 cables a la salia 12v-0, por que el que compraste es con tap central


----------



## FЯANCO

Entonces solo compre un pisapapel con mucho cobre?  no me sirve de nada?
voy a empezar a buscar otro transformador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Serd0tad0 dijo:


> Entonces solo compre un pisapapel con mucho cobre?  *no me sirve de nada?*
> voy a empezar a buscar otro transformador


Si te sirve perfectamente, solo que no vas a poder usar la fuente de alimentación con 4 diodosque diseño mnicolau, sino que vas a tener que usar una con DOS diodos, tal como esta:





Cuidado que el dibujo falta el capacitor de filtrado: el + donde se unen los diodos, el - al tap central.


----------



## FЯANCO

ok, quedaria asi?

 Cuando compre las piezas me dieron solamente 2 diodos de 6amp 200v (porque ya no tenian mas) los capacitores (4700uF 25v) y la resistencia (1k) que marca el diseño de mnicolau , puedo usar esos mismos? Como quedaría el pcb para este diseño?

El disipador que conseguí para el 7377 me parece pequeño y pensaba utilizar el fan de la fuente de poder de una pc, con este mismo diseño se podrá alimentar el fan y el pre?

Perdon por tanta pregunta, pero en verdad que soy neofito en estos temas. Espero que con su ayuda pueda llevar a buen termino este proyecto


----------



## tatajara

Si yo diría que si te tiene que alcanzar 5 A para el ampli, el pre y el cooler
Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Alguien me puede ayudar, estoy por armar el tda7377 stereo bridge, he revisado el datasheet y el post varias veces pero no encuentro de cuanto tiene que ser el sub si de 8 o 4 homs, espero y me ayuden

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

podes usarlo con cualquiera de las dos cargas, con 8 homs vas a tener menos potencia que con 4
saludos


----------



## KarLos!

gracias, en cuanto tenga todos los componentes lo empezare


----------



## tatajara

denada para eso estamos jeje 
esperamos los adelantos 
saludos


----------



## bydho

hola gente! necesito algún consejo para saber si a alguno le ha pasado, arme el pre amplificador simple stereo que se encuentra en la primer pagina del post, funciono a la primera sin ningún inconveniente, aunque era lo que yo creía,  a bajo volumen funciona bien pero cuando comienzo a subir el volumen, el parlante comienza a rebotar constantemente, lo hace mientras sigue sonando, es como si fuera que latiera, jaja, bajo el volumen y lo dejaba de hacer, revise la plaqueta 50 veces y la compare con una que subieron al post y estaba bien, use todos los valores que pedían en resistencias y capacitores, no le encontre solucion y arme una version mono en la protoboard y me pasa lo mismo pero cuando esta a bajo volumen, si lo dejo a bajo volumen LATE, REBOTA o como sea que hace cuando subo el volumen deja de hacerlo, cuando bajo el volumen lo hace nuevamente y asi, probe con o si potenciometro y nada sigue haciendo lo mismo, les agradeceria al menos algo de data por si a alguno le paso, saludos a todos, desde ya les agradezco


----------



## Mauro555

Hola, con respecto al pre amplificador simple estéreo yo quería saber si puedo reemplazar directamente el tl071 por el tl081, o de lo contrario si habria q hacer alguna modificacion, y si se puede que es lo que cambiaria en el sonido. Gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola, con respecto al pre amplificador simple estéreo yo quería saber si puedo reemplazar directamente el tl071 por el tl081, o de lo contrario si habria q hacer alguna modificacion, y si se puede que es lo que cambiaria en el sonido. Gracias



mmmmmmmmm... si se puede sin ningún problema


----------



## FЯANCO

Bueno después de un tiempo desaparecido, les comento que me había quedado atorado por falta de herramienta para hacer los orificios en la placa. Hoy finalmente pude terminar de armar el ampli, pero con la mala suerte de que no funcionó, ni un solo ruido. Mañana le doy una revisada para ver que me fallo. 
Les dejo un par de fotos de los avances:


----------



## tatajara

muy prolijo serdotado ¡¡
revisa bien el pcb y soldaduras, valores de componentes y cableado 
saludos


----------



## FЯANCO

Estuve revisando el pcb y creo que ninguna de las pistas se toca. Tengo duda con los capacitores no polarizados, porque estos tenían una pata más larga que la otra, a parte de eso, las demás piezas son las sugeridas. 

El ampli lo estoy alimentando con un viejo convertidor CA-CC que no recordaba que tenía, indica que da 12v 5 amper, pero cuando lo medí con el multitester marcaba 16v. El led del ampli enciende pero las bocinas no emiten ningun sonido. Las bocinas son de 5.25" 90 watts Max, 8 ohms. El disipador es sólo de prueba, ya que tengo otro para usarlo junto con el fan. El reproductor de música que use para las pruebas es un cel Motorola E6.

Les recuerdo que es mi primer proyecto de electrónica y les agradecería mucho su apoyo para llevar a buen fin esté proyectó. Una vez que funcione, voy armar el pre con control de tonos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pues yo creo que el problema son las soldaduras, soldaduras frias.

Intenta retocar todas las soldaduras hasta que se vea que se pego bien a la patita de la pieza y esta al PCB.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## tatajara

si puede se eso, tambien el tema del stand by que segun creo en la foto esta conectado ?
sañudos


----------



## FЯANCO

Seguí sus consejos, retoque las soldaduras y me di cuenta que una de las pistas hacia contacto, era un error de cuando imprimi y pase por el cloruro férrico la placa, casi no se veía pero finalmente quedo. Estoy muy contento por los resultados, ahora que vi que si se puede, voy a continuar con el Pre con control de tonos y a meter todo en su gabinete. 

Les dejo el enlace con la evidencia.





Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones entonses por haberlo hecho funcionar jeje 
y de nada para eso estamos jaja
saludos


----------



## fontacabezon

Del diagrama que subo a continuacion de donde se toma la seÑal de audio para conectar en in.sub


----------



## tatajara

Hola fontacabezon 
Este PCB esta hecho para conectarle un subwoofer y dos parlantes (satélites), a tu izquierda tenes las dos salidas de los satélites y a tu derecha la salida de tu sub.
El frente tenes de tu izquierda la entrada de sonido para tus satélites y a tu derecha la del sub 
PD: para que el sub trabaje como sub tendrías que colocarle un filtro pasa bajos 
Saludos


----------



## FЯANCO

Continuando con el proyecto les comento que quiero empezar a armar el preamplificador con TDA1524A y tengo ya algunas piezas pero no he podido conseguir el TDA en las tiendas y tampoco un sustituto, que otro Pre me recomiendan que pueda utilizar con el 7377?


----------



## tatajara

mmm el que subio mariano, el rotel es muy bueno
saludos


----------



## FЯANCO

tatajara dijo:


> mmm el que subio mariano, el rotel es muy bueno
> saludos



A caso será este del que hablas? Me parece algo complicado para alguien como yo que apenas empiezo a conocer la electrónica y además algo de mucha calidad para un 7377. Pero igual voy a buscar las piezas en la tienda para ver tan viable es construirlo 

Pre Rotel de Mnicolau

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## tatajara

exacto es ese, no me parese complicado hacerlo si prestas atencion y tenes ganas de aprender ¡¡¡ aunque si coincido en que es algo de mejor calidad y algo mucho para este ampli jeje 
pero bue eso esta en vos, busca por el foro que hay muchisimos 
saludos


----------



## FЯANCO

Conseguí el 1524 para continuar el proyecto, en una pequeña tienda me lo trajeron a pedido, pero ahora tengo duda con los capacitores ceramicos 100nF. Los que pongo en la foto son los que me dieron en la tienda pero no los revise y apenas me di cuenta, los puedo usar o debo cambiarlos?


----------



## SERGIOD

Serd0tad0 dijo:


> Conseguí el 1524 para continuar el proyecto, en una pequeña tienda me lo trajeron a pedido, pero ahora tengo duda con los capacitores ceramicos 100nF. Los que pongo en la foto son los que me dieron en la tienda pero no los revise y apenas me di cuenta, los puedo usar o debo cambiarlos?
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2w7jqsz.jpg



No hay problema que uses esos


----------



## Kupru

Hola chicos, se me rompió mi 2.1 de la marca Genius, al final era el interruptor, pero al abrir el subwoofer y ver la placa que lleva me doy cuenta de que lleva un tda 7377 y dos JRC4558, la cuestión es que esta placa tiene mejores graves y parece un sonido mas limpio que la placa de mnicolau y el filtro de videorockola que fue el que monté yo, con todos mis respetos hacia mnicolau, os mando unas fotos de la placa por delante y por detras por si alguien se atreve o quiere indagar en ella y por si acaso podemos mejorar algo, yo llego un punto donde me pierdo.

El conector que lleva al lado izquierdo de la foto por delante, es para encender el equipo, volumen y una entrada de audio jack y salida de auriculares; a la derecha en la parte de arriba los dos cables rojo y negro son los que van al subwoofer y los dos azules de abajo son los de corriente del transformador, éste es de 2.5A 12v normal, si necesitais más datos, no lo dudeis...


----------



## israelel

este amplificador puede funcionar con una fuente de pc? saludos


----------



## tatajara

israelel dijo:


> este amplificador puede funcionar con una fuente de pc? saludos



si funciona, yo lo e usado y se ha hablado mucho en el foro, pero estas fuentes como se ha hablado siempre meten ruido por el filtrado que tienen ¡¡
pero podes usarla tranquilamete 
saludos


----------



## anderneo

amigo Serd0tad0 esos condensadores los puede utilizar esos son los de la referencia que se necesitan


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> este amplificador puede funcionar con una fuente de pc? saludos



Si no le veo inconveniente alguno usa una PC


----------



## israelel

OK,gracias por su respueste rapida pero una duda el ampli es de fuente simetrica? osea de 3pin de alimetacion? y si es asi como pongo la funte de pc que no es simetrica? saludos y gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> OK,gracias por su respueste rapida pero una duda el ampli es de fuente simetrica? osea de 3pin de alimetacion? y si es asi como pongo la funte de pc que no es simetrica? saludos y gracias



No es simetrica pero si necesitas ese voltaje para un pre amplificador simetrico podrias usar los cables
amarillo  +12v
nego 0v -gnd
azul       -12v

Verificarlo con un multitester


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Tengo un pequeño problemita con el circuito de preamplificador simple estereo, resulta que funciona perfecto conectado a la bateria de 12v, perco cuando lo alimento con la fuente de poder tiene un molesto ruido de fondo, un tipo "buuuuuuuu" y no se como quitarselo, ya cheque todo y anda bien, probe el amplificador (tda2040 modo simple y alimentacion simple) y anda perfecto con la fuente, el filtrado es de 6800uf, y un puente rectificador de 10 amperios, que debo hacer para eliminar ese molesto ruido?


----------



## israelel

saludines de nuevo, aqui estoy dando lata de nuevo con otra duda, como  se le regula el volumen? y como es la entrada de audio? aaa y otra cosa las pcb del pdf vienen en modo espejo para metodo de planchado? ya vine con las medidas correctas para imprimir en tamaño real?

muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## FЯANCO

SERGIOD dijo:


> No hay problema que uses esos





anderneo dijo:


> amigo Serd0tad0 esos condensadores los puede utilizar esos son los de la referencia que se necesitan



Gracias por despejar la duda, sólo me faltan algunos capacitores y seguimos con el armado del Pre. Ya les estaré mostrando los avances


----------



## fontacabezon

Hola a todos estoy por armar la version 2.1 y quiero saber que se conecta en contour/lineal en la plaqueta donde estan el 7377 y 1524 juntos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño problemita con el circuito de preamplificador simple estereo, resulta que funciona perfecto conectado a la bateria de 12v, perco cuando lo alimento con la fuente de poder tiene un molesto ruido de fondo, un tipo "buuuuuuuu" y no se como quitarselo, ya cheque todo y anda bien, probe el amplificador (tda2040 modo simple y alimentacion simple) y anda perfecto con la fuente, el filtrado es de 6800uf, y un puente rectificador de 10 amperios, que debo hacer para eliminar ese molesto ruido?



Puedes usar esta otra opción es más sencillo y fácil de hacer





israelel dijo:


> saludines de nuevo, aqui estoy dando lata de nuevo con otra duda, como  se le regula el volumen? y como es la entrada de audio? aaa y otra cosa las pcb del pdf vienen en modo espejo para metodo de planchado? ya vine con las medidas correctas para imprimir en tamaño real?
> 
> muchas gracias y saludos.



Fíjate en el gráfico que subí para el control de volumen; otra cosa *Mariano* se caracteriza por dejar todo en orden para hacer de frente el impreso y el pcb, con el método de la plancha date algo de tiempo e imprime-lo mira si encaja todo y más seguro que así es y listo a seguir con el proyecto(eso del modo espejo es facil de darse cuenta  y mas si hay algo escrito e el pcb si no te guías del pcb en modo real y comparas)


----------



## iorek22

una pregunta rapida...arme este circuito en double-bridge y alimente al mismo con una fuente 15V/2.5A y le puse un preamlificador con entrada de linea y micrófono de la pagina "construya su videorockola".. anduvo super bien,cero ruido etc,etc.... peeero cuando subia el volumen demasiado o se hablaba por el micrófono muy fuerte el sonido bajaba estrepitosamente ocasionando un efecto desastroso..¿La alimentacion no sera suficiente?..porque a 50% del volumen suena muy bien...alguien me podria sacar esa duda?..gracias


----------



## tatajara

hola compañero 
alomejor te estes quedando corto con el corriente que entrega tu fuente ¡¡¡
con que impedancia lo estas usando? y el woofer de que potencia es?
saludos


----------



## Guillermemomemin

Disculpa SERGIOD no pude ver el contenido, podrias volver a subirlo?


----------



## aschefer

Hola... agradezco infinitamente la generosidad y apoyo que brindan a la comunidad.

Tengo una preguntita, con respecto al 2.1, que por fortuna tengo armado y funcionando.

Hay forma de anular el potenciometro de balance y dejarlo centrado? Es decir que abra completamente los canales L y R.

Le recomiendo a quienes estén por armar este circuito, que pongan especial cuidado en la pista que recorre los potenciomentros porque es muy finita y a mi se me corto sin darme cuenta, y me anuló una salida... creo (en mi opinión personal) que el balance no se utiliza casi nada y que sería una mejora anularlo.

Agradezco nuevamente a todos los que hacen y forman parte de esta comunidad.


----------



## SERGIOD

aschefer dijo:


> Hola... agradezco infinitamente la generosidad y apoyo que brindan a la comunidad.
> 
> Tengo una preguntita, con respecto al 2.1, que por fortuna tengo armado y funcionando.
> 
> Hay forma de anular el potenciometro de balance y dejarlo centrado? Es decir que abra completamente los canales L y R.
> 
> Le recomiendo a quienes estén por armar este circuito, que pongan especial cuidado en la pista que recorre los potenciomentros porque es muy finita y a mi se me corto sin darme cuenta, y me anuló una salida... creo (en mi opinión personal) que el balance no se utiliza casi nada y que sería una mejora anularlo.
> 
> Agradezco nuevamente a todos los que hacen y forman parte de esta comunidad.



Si se puede una forma practica seria que cuando este funcionando el amplificador tu mismo coloques el potenciometro en la parte donde creas que ambas señales están iguales. Luego apagas el amplificador y mides las resistencias de ese potencio-metro y luego remplazas por una resistencia común.


----------



## tatajara

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si se puede una forma practica seria que cuando este funcionando el amplificador tu mismo coloques el potenciometro en la parte donde creas que ambas señales están iguales. Luego apagas el amplificador y mides las resistencias de ese potencio-metro y luego remplazas por una resistencia común.



si la otra puede ser poner un preset, de manera que este quede adentro del gabinete de tu ampli 
pero como dice sergio tambien es posible 
saludos


----------



## iorek22

> hola compañero
> alomejor te estes quedando corto con el corriente que entrega tu fuente ¡¡¡
> con que impedancia lo estas usando? y el woofer de que potencia es?
> saludos



uso dos bafles con woofer de 8ohm y un par de tweeters, todo "made in china"...yo tambien  
desde un principio supuse que era la fuente...asi que deberia cambiar esta..despues de todo es un gran integrado..gracias


----------



## israelel

Saludos amigos les dejo mi ultima creacion: 




no habia podido por que la uni esta algo pesada, pero ya aqui esta comenten

saludos.


----------



## tatajara

iorek22 dijo:


> uso dos bafles con woofer de 8ohm y un par de tweeters, todo "made in china"...yo tambien
> desde un principio supuse que era la fuente...asi que deberia cambiar esta..despues de todo es un gran integrado..gracias



si tiene que ser eso, proba de cambiarla y contanos ¡¡

felizitaciones israelel ¡¡¡
disfrutalo
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> Saludos amigos les dejo mi ultima creacion:
> http://youtu.be/ahBP4Oj0Mmg
> no habia podido por que la uni esta algo pesada, pero ya aqui esta comenten
> 
> saludos.



Que bueno que ya lo terminaste se ve muy bien solo hace falta una cajita y si es de metal mejor, ya que esta proteje de los ruidos, la carcasa del potencio metro acoplalo a la caja de metal realiza unas pruebas con otra fuente y si persiste el problema prueba añadiendo 2 resistencias de 1k en cada entrada de audio y verifica como se comporta si sale bien déjalo con las resistencias 

PD: Una mejor opcion seria que uses este pre amplificador Preamplificador con TDA1524 2.0.zip 


Dejo otro video seguro es de este tema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=5u6ZgtPFiR0&NR=1


----------



## israelel

saludos amigos gracias por los comentarios, una duda mas voy ha hacer su funente propia estaba pensando en un transformador de 12v a 4 o 5 A pero no se como hacer la fase rectificadora alguien tendra un diagrama por alli? es para conectarlo a la corriente de la casa. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Israelel , me alegro te haya servido.

Fijate en el 1º post el archivo "Conversor CA-CC". Eso es lo que necesitás para rectificar y filtrar tu transformador.

Saludos!


----------



## israelel

saludos ya compre el transformador(dice:12vc/t 5 AMP) y todo pero de un lado tine 3 cables 2 amarillos y 1 azul del otros solo 2 negros cuales van a la corriente de la casa y cuales a la entrada ca del conversor?
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> saludos ya compre el transformador(dice:12vc/t 5 AMP) y todo pero de un lado tine 3 cables 2 amarillos y 1 azul del otros solo 2 negros cuales van a la corriente de la casa y cuales a la entrada ca del conversor?
> saludos



Bueno tendrías que usar un multitester (ohm)para saber cual es el primario y cual es el secundario


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

israelel dijo:


> saludos ya compre el transformador(dice:12vc/t 5 AMP) y todo pero de un lado tine 3 cables 2 amarillos y 1 azul del otros solo 2 negros cuales van a la corriente de la casa y cuales a la entrada ca del conversor?


Normalmente, los negros deberían a la corriente de la casa y los otros tres al rectificador (el azul es el punto medio). Pero si tenés dudas, pues usá el tester como te dijeron: si entre los negros tiene mas resistencia que entre los amarillos, el negro es el primario y va a la corriente de la casa.


----------



## SERGIOD

ezavalla dijo:


> Normalmente, los negros deberían a la corriente de la casa y los otros tres al rectificador (el azul es el punto medio). Pero si tenés dudas, pues usá el tester como te dijeron: si entre los negros tiene mas resistencia que entre los amarillos, el negro es el primario y va a la corriente de la casa.




Tienes razón pero mejor es verificar ya que por acá en Perú la linea normal es de 220VAC pero los transformadores casi siempre vienen para las dos opciones tanto para 220VAC Y 110VAC por eso observan tres cables, también hay muchos que venden con punto medio en el lado secundario del transformador; por eso es mejor siempre verificar que no te lleva mucho tiempo y no guiarse por colores o estándares que a veces no se cumplen.
Por eso al comprar el transformador el vendedor mínimo debe decirte cual es el primario y cual el secundario; pero a un así yo siempre lo chequeo


----------



## israelel

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno tendrías que usar un multitester (ohm)para saber cual es el primario y cual es el secundario



hjejeje mi tester no tiene de eso,bueno eso creo pero lo que hice fui conectar los negros a la corriente de la cada medi en corriente alterna la salida del trnsformador y dio amarillo con amarillo 13v y amarillo azul 6.3v eso sirve de algo? y el diagrama a usar es el mismo?(por que ya tengo todo para hacerlo)

saludos
pd:ami tambien me gusta mucho mazinger z

edito para comentarles ya lo arte tal y como esta en el post solo que conecte los dos amarillos, funciono por 5 seg cuando se me juntaron los cables y puummmmmmm y capacior exploto porque? ademas medi la salida y me daba 16v a que se debe esto?


----------



## israelel

Les adjunto unas imagenes paraqe e den una idea:


----------



## SERGIOD

El cable azul deve estar aislado y no dejes que ningún cable choque con otro
ahora te por formula te sale
12vac por 1.41 = 16.92vcc aproximadamente


----------



## israelel

SERGIOD dijo:


> El cable azul deve estar aislado y no dejes que ningún cable choque con otro
> ahora te por formula te sale
> 12vac por 1.41 = 16.92vcc aproximadamente



ahi sale pelon(no toco nada) pero los cables que se me juntaron fueron los e la salida cc y ¿no pasa nada que al 7377 le ponga los 16.92 a 5A ?


----------



## FЯANCO

Hola amigos, hace una semana termine de armar el preamplificador pero no lo había probado por falta de tiempo. Hoy lo probé pero hace algo extraño, les dejo el video a ver si me pueden decir que pudiera estar fallando. Ahí el volumen esta en cero, si le doy volumen si regula los graves y agudos, también el balance hace lo propio. 






Cuando pongo el amplificador directo al reproductor de música trabaja sin problemas.


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> ahi sale pelon(no toco nada) pero los cables que se me juntaron fueron los e la salida cc y ¿no pasa nada que al 7377 le ponga los 16.92 a 5A ?



bamos por partes:
1.- verificar si el amplificador sigue funcionando usa la fuente de pc y comprueba
2.- Saca los componentes de la fuente y remplaza los que están averiados probando con el multitester
3.- Tienes que hacer las cosas co cuidado como dije no dejes que los cables se unan ya sean los primarios o los secundarios igual siempre sale malográndose algo
Suerte


----------



## israelel

SERGIOD dijo:


> bamos por partes:
> 1.- verificar si el amplificador sigue funcionando usa la fuente de pc y comprueba
> 2.- Saca los componentes de la fuente y remplaza los que están averiados probando con el multitester
> 3.- Tienes que hacer las cosas co cuidado como dije no dejes que los cables se unan ya sean los primarios o los secundarios igual siempre sale malográndose algo
> Suerte



el amplificador no lo he conectado no nada solo he provado el conversor pero hoy cambien ambos capacitores y aisle el el azul asi que lo conecte de nuevo todo bien lo deje funcionando unos 10 seg y booomm los dos solitos sin yo hacer nada,los cables en ningun momento se juntaron de nungun lado cc y ac

lo del tda mi duda era si con este voltaje de 16.92 a 5A no le pasa nada(suponiendo que si funconara el conversor.

otra cosa medi sin capacitores y me dio 11.2v
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

israelel dijo:


> el amplificador no lo he conectado no nada solo he provado el conversor pero hoy cambien ambos capacitores y aisle el el azul asi que lo conecte de nuevo todo bien lo deje funcionando unos 10 seg y booomm los dos solitos sin yo hacer nada,los cables en ningun momento se juntaron de nungun lado cc y ac
> 
> lo del tda mi duda era si con este voltaje de 16.92 a 5A no le pasa nada(suponiendo que si funconara el conversor.
> 
> otra cosa medi sin capacitores y me dio 11.2v
> saludos



No pasa nada el circuito solo usa o consume la corriente que necesita. ahora el voltaje de salida esta en el rango de lo normal tal vez algún diodo se averió tienes que probar cada uno(cuatro diodos)para ello tienes que desoldar uno de los lados soldados del diodo y pruebas;  y por si las dudas prueba;: el condensador electrolitico comprate dos nuevos del valor que dice(4700uf*25v o tambien puede ser 4700uf*35v) seguro y la resistencia mas de 1k mas condensador cerámico de 100nf también se averiaron compra otros si es asi


----------



## FЯANCO

israelel dijo:


> el amplificador no lo he conectado no nada solo he provado el conversor pero hoy cambien ambos capacitores y aisle el el azul asi que lo conecte de nuevo todo bien lo deje funcionando unos 10 seg y booomm los dos solitos sin yo hacer nada,los cables en ningun momento se juntaron de nungun lado cc y ac
> 
> lo del tda mi duda era si con este voltaje de 16.92 a 5A no le pasa nada(suponiendo que si funconara el conversor.
> 
> otra cosa medi sin capacitores y me dio 11.2v
> saludos


Que tal amigo, creo que deberías revisar en la pág. 187 a partir del post 3734, yo compre el mismo transformador y tal vez eso te ayude a discipar dudas.


----------



## moises95

Quizás acabe yo armando este integrado  se me muy muy fácil. (despues no me funciona...)

¿Las tierras van todas juntas? Esque en el pcb veo que hay unos 4 puntos de tierra (GND), al lado de la entrada de audio tiene una letra de mas el GND... pero la cosa es si ¿Junto todas las tierras en 1 sola? Despues la mando al jack y al negativo de la fuente.

En el datasheet dice: "S-GROUND" Y "PWD GROUND" hay dos tieras distintas, a donde dirijo cada una?

¿O parte de la tierra va al jack y otra parte va a la fuente? .

Y otra cosa, en la versión "puente doble" está sin capacitores de salida... Que raro... ¿Porque será? 

¿A cuanto os ha salido? Aquí parece que cuesta 5 euros... un poco barato para ser tan bueno ¿no?


----------



## FЯANCO

Es la segunda vez que armo el pre obteniendo el mismo resultado, esta vez tuve mucha precaución en que no se tocarán las pistas, lo único que recicle del armado anterior fueron los potenciometros y el TDA1524. Regula muy bien los agudos, el volumen y el balance, el problema es cuando en la canción vienen los sonidos graves, sucede lo que se ve en el video (un plop muy molesto). Si quito el pre, el amplificador funciona sin problemas. Tendré que cambiar los potes?

Les dejo fotos y el video haber si alguien me pudiera decir si tengo algo mal. 














http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=TRt_suCCcI4

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ese comportamiento es "normal" Serd0tad0, producto de la alta pendiente de ganancia del pre, haciendo que poco después de mitad del recorrido, sea demasiado alta la misma. 

El problema que estás teniendo es que estás probando los parlantes sin su caja, entonces no vas a llegar a notar nunca los graves producidos y buscás escucharlos aumentando aún más la ganancia. Probá el ampli + pre con un bafle (caja + parlante) correctamente armado.

Saludos


----------



## FЯANCO

Me parece raro, podrías revisar el mensaje 3794 en la pág. 190? Ahí se ve el mismo efecto en el primer armado que hice, aún sin darle volumen al Pre hace el plop, ahí lo único que hice fue aumentar los graves. 

Igual voy hacer lo que me dices, tengo unos cajones armados pero están otro lugar, la próx. sema iré y podré revisarlo.


----------



## mauba8000

hola mico se que sabes mucho pero yo tengo una gran duda
 quiero armar este ampli..pero 2.1 usando un lm1036n, lo que no se es como conectar la sañida L y R para q me de una entrada mono al tda 7377 y asi salir al woffer...

1) debo conectar algun tl071 a la salida del lm1036n para q despues entre al tda7377??


----------



## KIRITO

mnicolau dijo:


> Dije q gasté 20$ aprox por placa...los componentes pasivos (capacitores y resistencias) es lo mas barato, compraste una placa de 20x20 pero vas a usar la cuarta parte (y la conseguiste bastante cara, la pagué 6$)... fijate los precios.
> 
> Ampli:
> 
> TDA7377 - 9.20$
> Capacitores y resistencias - 2.50$
> 2 Borneras p/parlantes - 4$
> 2 Rca p/ Chasis - 2$
> Placa - 1$
> 
> Total: 20$ aprox
> 
> Pre:
> 
> TDA1524 - 11$
> Capacitores y resistencias - 3.50$
> 4 potes - 6$
> Placa - 1$
> 
> Total - 20$ aprox
> 
> Al disipador y a los cables los saqué de una fuente de pc quemada.
> 
> Con respecto a los capacitores, es mejor si son de poliester.
> El TDA1524 q yo compré tampoco decía Philips.
> Los potenciómetros están bien de 50k (yo también usé esos).
> 
> Saludos



bueno no se en donde conprastelos componentes por que yo los consegui hoy asi:
Ampli:

TDA7377 - 15$
Capacitores y resistencias - 5$
2 Borneras p/parlantes - 5$
2 Rca p/ Chasis - 4$
Placa - 5$

Total: 29$ aprox

Pre:

TDA1524 - 20$
Capacitores y resistencias - 6$
4 potes - 18$
Placa - 5$

Total - 49$ aprox

tal vez me estafaron


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mauba, colocá una resistencia en serie en cada salida (22[KΩ] podría ser) y luego uní ambas para así tener la salida mono adicional. Vas a necesitar un filtro pasa bajos para el woofer.

Kirito, fijate la fecha de ese mensaje y vas a entender la diferencia de precios.

Saludos


----------



## mauba8000

gracias nico eres un genio bueno voy a montarlo cunado habran las tiendas aca en venezuela  porque estan de vacaciones y bueno hare el filtro con un tl071 o si logro conseguir el jrc4558 seria mejor.
 oye y no influye en la salida del pre amplificador?ya q esta puede regular para el bass??


----------



## kerrwin

hola mnicolau vengo siguiendo el post hace medio año masomenos, veo que eres bueno ayudando y muy conocedor del tema, bueno pasando a lo que es mi duda, hace unos meses hice un tda-2004 en estereo 2 x 10, y me quedo genial, luego un la-4440 en modo puente de algo de 19 w mono, y tambien genial, ultimo hice un tda 8560q, primero me quedo genial, aunque con muchisima distorsion, era por el pin 2 que era gnd de la señal de audio y en pleno funcionamiento le puse la conexion a tierra y lo malogre por que ahora se escucha osea si amplifica pero muy bajito menos o igual a un audifono, bueno espero me respondas si fue un error hacer topar la tierra al pin 2 en pleno funcionamiento, y ahora lo que viene al tema es que, quiero armar el tda7377 2.0 el tuyo, y esta super, pero quiero conbinarlo con tda1562q para graves, se que ay muchos pcb de ese pero algunos tienen problemas, y como una vez vi que dijiste que tu lo habias echo quisiera que me hagas el favor de indicarme cual es el que tu hiciste, y si es el de modo b o modo h, lo que quiero es especial para graves, pero que suene al menos un poco decente, si tiene filtro pasa bajo incluido seria genial supongo, si no no importa, gracias de antemano.


----------



## SERGIOD

kerrwin dijo:


> hola mnicolau vengo siguiendo el post hace medio año masomenos, veo que eres bueno ayudando y muy conocedor del tema, bueno pasando a lo que es mi duda, hace unos meses hice un tda-2004 en estereo 2 x 10, y me quedo genial, luego un la-4440 en modo puente de algo de 19 w mono, y tambien genial, ultimo hice un tda 8560q, primero me quedo genial, aunque con muchisima distorsion, era por el pin 2 que era gnd de la señal de audio y en pleno funcionamiento le puse la conexion a tierra y lo malogre por que ahora se escucha osea si amplifica pero muy bajito menos o igual a un audifono, bueno espero me respondas si fue un error hacer topar la tierra al pin 2 en pleno funcionamiento, y ahora lo que viene al tema es que, quiero armar el tda7377 2.0 el tuyo, y esta super, pero quiero conbinarlo con tda1562q para graves, se que ay muchos pcb de ese pero algunos tienen problemas, y como una vez vi que dijiste que tu lo habias echo quisiera que me hagas el favor de indicarme cual es el que tu hiciste, y si es el de modo b o modo h, lo que quiero es especial para graves, pero que suene al menos un poco decente, si tiene filtro pasa bajo incluido seria genial supongo, si no no importa, gracias de antemano.



En modo puente puedes usar el TDA7294


----------



## kerrwin

hola SERGIOD, lo del tda 7294 se me hace dificil por el voltaje al cual trabaja como haria para meterlo en el auto solo con 12v, no quisiera lidiar con una smps todavia, recien me estoy iniciando, quisiera algo para 12v. y pense en ese integrado pero tengo mis dudas, es para un woofer de 8 pulgadas, 8 ohm, tiene 100 rms y 200 w max creo aunque me parece que es de 50 rms, es un american sound antiguo de audio pro, espero me ayuden


----------



## tatajara

kerrwin dijo:


> hola SERGIOD, lo del tda 7294 se me hace dificil por el voltaje al cual trabaja como haria para meterlo en el auto solo con 12v, no quisiera lidiar con una smps todavia, recien me estoy iniciando, quisiera algo para 12v. y pense en ese integrado pero tengo mis dudas, es para un woofer de 8 pulgadas, 8 ohm, tiene 100 rms y 200 w max creo aunque me parece que es de 50 rms, es un american sound antiguo de audio pro, espero me ayuden



hola kerrwin
este integrado tiene barias configuraciones, una de eyas es usarlo en puente, es decir los 4 canales en 1 
yo diria que con este como bajo y otro para los medios/altos andaria de 10
saludos


----------



## kerrwin

hola tatajara, no se si seguimos hablando del tda1562q, por que si tu me dices que "ese" integrado tiene varias configuraciones supongo que al hablar de ponerlo en puente te refieres al tda7294 pero como crees que lo puedo hacer funcionar a 12v DC en el coche, por que hasta donde he leido sobre el 7294 es que la alimentación es simétrica, osea necesitaría hacer una smps, a lo mejor tu me hablas de algo que yo desconosco por que me dices que use los 4 canales en uno solo, quizas puedes pasarme el hilo para poder leerlo, aun asi muchas gracias por responder y apoyarme en este oportunidad, espero no olviden que el ampli es para el coche. saludos


----------



## kerrwin

hola, aqui de nuevo yo, en esta oportunidad entrando al foro para renovar el agrado que tengo de ser parte de una gran familia, gracias a todos los amigos de aqui, que postean cosas importantes y brindan ayuda, a tatajara, tambien a SERDIOD, por supuesto no olvidarme de mnicolau, y tambien siempre leyendo los tips de fogonazo, gracias a todos y feliz año nuevo 2013
desde Lima - Perú.


----------



## tatajara

kerrwin dijo:


> hola tatajara, no se si seguimos hablando del tda1562q, por que si tu me dices que "ese" integrado tiene varias configuraciones supongo que al hablar de ponerlo en puente te refieres al tda7294 pero como crees que lo puedo hacer funcionar a 12v DC en el coche, por que hasta donde he leido sobre el 7294 es que la alimentación es simétrica, osea necesitaría hacer una smps, a lo mejor tu me hablas de algo que yo desconosco por que me dices que use los 4 canales en uno solo, quizas puedes pasarme el hilo para poder leerlo, aun asi muchas gracias por responder y apoyarme en este oportunidad, espero no olviden que el ampli es para el coche. saludos



hola kerwin
primero gracias y que vos tambien la pases bien ¡¡
segundo, yo te hablo del tda7377, mariano hizo la configuracion dual bridghe que es 2 canales en puente y otros 2 en puente, en total son 4 
yo te dije que vos podes usar los 4 como un solo canal, solo tenes que fijarte en el datasheets y hacer el pcb para esa configuracion
se entiende ?
saludos


----------



## KIRITO

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola mauba, colocá una resistencia en serie en cada salida (22[KΩ] podría ser) y luego uní ambas para así tener la salida mono adicional. Vas a necesitar un filtro pasa bajos para el woofer.
> 
> Kirito, fijate la fecha de ese mensaje y vas a entender la diferencia de precios.
> 
> Saludos


 
Tienes razón je je no me había fijado, mis disculpas 
ya lo había solucionado un error de término 

Saludos


----------



## kerrwin

hola tatajara, me acabo de dar una vuelta por el datasheet del tda7377, y bueno no encuentro dicha configuracion en la cual pueda usar los 4 canales que tiene el integrado y hacer que tenga 1 sola salida, lo que si esta es la aplicacion clasica, de 4 canales simples, la otra aplicacion practica es 2 canales simples + 1 canal hecho por un puente, y por ultimo 2 canales hechos en puente, entoces en conclusion encontre hacerlo trabajar en 4 canales, 3 canales o 2 canales, pero no en 1, me interesa mucho la idea de usar toda su potencia en un solo canal, pero no se si sea posible, espero me puedas orientar, saludos


----------



## tatajara

kerrwin dijo:


> hola tatajara, me acabo de dar una vuelta por el datasheet del tda7377, y bueno no encuentro dicha configuracion en la cual pueda usar los 4 canales que tiene el integrado y hacer que tenga 1 sola salida, lo que si esta es la aplicacion clasica, de 4 canales simples, la otra aplicacion practica es 2 canales simples + 1 canal hecho por un puente, y por ultimo 2 canales hechos en puente, entoces en conclusion encontre hacerlo trabajar en 4 canales, 3 canales o 2 canales, pero no en 1, me interesa mucho la idea de usar toda su potencia en un solo canal, pero no se si sea posible, espero me puedas orientar, saludos



si tenes razon no esta en el datasheets 
yo en este tema alguna vez lei que se podia hacer pero no me acuerdo si es con este o con otro IC 



vovli a mirar el datasheets y me di cuenta una cosa jeje 
podes armar una configuracion en double brige y otra en estereo bridge entonses tenes 4 canales y la salida para el sub, esa puede ser otra idea 
aunque no seria lo mismo
no puedo encontrar los mensajes donde se hablo, o yo estoy loco


----------



## kerrwin

hola tatajara, bueno veo que no se puede hacer esa configuracion, mira te cuento yo tengo unos parlantes jbl gto-936e, entonces estaba pensando alimentarlos con un tda7377, en double bridge, pero segun el datasheet el tda7377 entrega solo 2 x 20w reales, los 2x30 son EIAJ y 2x35 cuando es en max, sacame de dudas cual amplificador que me mueva en par de esos 6x9 es el indicado, quizas sea mejor opcion un tda2005 en bridge para cada parlante, al parecer entregan mas potencia que el tda7377, y si sabes cual de los circuitos del tda1562q es el que sirve, si algun dia lo hiciste obviamente, ya que este ultimo lo quiero para mi sub woofer de 8", y bueno si de ti dependiera que amplificadores usarias para los 6x9 y para el subwoofer, todo dentro del rango de 12V de la bateria, para el sub de hecho creo que el mejor seria el tda 1562q, pero eso lo dejo a tu criterio y espero me orientes, en cuanto a el amplificador para los parlantes ovalados habia pensado en alguna de estas opciones:
tda2005m en bridge para cada parlante
tda1554q es un 4x11 puentiable a 2x22. asi que lo usaria en doble bridge
tda1557q es de dos canales
tda7386 tiene cuatro canales
tda8560q es de dos canales pero tambien soporta parlantes de 2 ohm
tda8571j es 4 canales
tda7560 de cuatro canales, tambien soporta 2 ohm
tda7377, en doble bridge.
Y por ultimo he visto que algunos al parecer tienen potencia de 24, 28 hasta 35 rms por canal, pero no se si sea cierto, por que sacando cuentas, con la formula de watts. seria voltaje por corriente consumida igual a potencia, y pues fiandome de esa formula, los mas poderosos seria el tda 2005, tda 8560q, tda7560, pero no se, haber tu dime si esa formula no es valida en esta clase de amplificadores


----------



## alex123

holas a todos yo construi el amplificador tda7375 por que no tenia el tda7377 pero da igual la cosa es que estos integrados necesitan un preamplificador y yo lo tengo usando sin el pre y pienso ponerle un lector de usb recargables de esos que venden sera que me sirve como preamplificador para no tener que armar un pre amplificador espero me respondan mis dudas


----------



## tatajara

kerrwin dijo:


> hola tatajara, bueno veo que no se puede hacer esa configuracion, mira te cuento yo tengo unos parlantes jbl gto-936e, entonces estaba pensando alimentarlos con un tda7377, en double bridge, pero segun el datasheet el tda7377 entrega solo 2 x 20w reales, los 2x30 son EIAJ y 2x35 cuando es en max, sacame de dudas cual amplificador que me mueva en par de esos 6x9 es el indicado, quizas sea mejor opcion un tda2005 en bridge para cada parlante, al parecer entregan mas potencia que el tda7377, y si sabes cual de los circuitos del tda1562q es el que sirve, si algun dia lo hiciste obviamente, ya que este ultimo lo quiero para mi sub woofer de 8", y bueno si de ti dependiera que amplificadores usarias para los 6x9 y para el subwoofer, todo dentro del rango de 12V de la bateria, para el sub de hecho creo que el mejor seria el tda 1562q, pero eso lo dejo a tu criterio y espero me orientes, en cuanto a el amplificador para los parlantes ovalados habia pensado en alguna de estas opciones:
> tda2005m en bridge para cada parlante
> tda1554q es un 4x11 puentiable a 2x22. asi que lo usaria en doble bridge
> tda1557q es de dos canales
> tda7386 tiene cuatro canales
> tda8560q es de dos canales pero tambien soporta parlantes de 2 ohm
> tda8571j es 4 canales
> tda7560 de cuatro canales, tambien soporta 2 ohm
> tda7377, en doble bridge.
> Y por ultimo he visto que algunos al parecer tienen potencia de 24, 28 hasta 35 rms por canal, pero no se si sea cierto, por que sacando cuentas, con la formula de watts. seria voltaje por corriente consumida igual a potencia, y pues fiandome de esa formula, los mas poderosos seria el tda 2005, tda 8560q, tda7560, pero no se, haber tu dime si esa formula no es valida en esta clase de amplificadores



cualquiera de los dos te va a servir, son los dos muy buenos integrados siendo ORIGINALES jeje
yo por mi parte no construi el 2005, si vien podes armar cualquiera, yo armaria el tda7377 con 2 6x9  a 4 homs, por que me gusta como suena y con 20 wats en el auto te sobra 
y si queres poner 4 6x9 y un sub podes hacer como te dije en el mensaje anterior 
despues si vos queres probar con otro integrado, proba total vas a tener otra experiencia y aprendes algo mas ¡¡¡
cualquier cosa pregunta para eso estamos ¡¡
saludos


----------



## kerrwin

hola tatajara gracias por toda la ayuda, bueno tambien queria saber si alguna vez te animaste a hacer el tda1562q de ser asi o que sepas, me puedes decir cual de todos los pcb que hay por aqui en el foro, es el que realmente funciona, cosa que lo convino con el tda7377 en double bridge. saludos.


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos a todos,

les comento, tengo un problema con el preamplificador con el tda 1524 y es que zumba m*UC*ho,antes de meterlo en una cajita no zumbaba casi nada pero ahora que lo monto bien si zumba, pruebo sin alimentar el pre y enciendo todo y ahi esta el zumbido, quito el pre y ya no esta, alguna idea de lo que pasa?(asi no inyecte  señal y on el vulumen al minimo.)

PD:ya use el buscador y nada parecido.}

saludos


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos adjunto algo raro, de pura casualidad y *COINCIDENCIA* pro*B*aba desconecte el GND que va a la masa principal del pre(tda1524) a la fuente y MAGIA  no hay ruido habra algun problema si lo dejo asi?

pd: lo*S* 12vc para el pre los saco con un L7812CV  y es cuando pongo el GND  que viene del  L7812CV que se o*Y*e el ruido si no no. espero que esto oriente a algo.

saludos


----------



## tatajara

kerrwin dijo:


> hola tatajara gracias por toda la ayuda, bueno tambien queria saber si alguna vez te animaste a hacer el tda1562q de ser asi o que sepas, me puedes decir cual de todos los pcb que hay por aqui en el foro, es el que realmente funciona, cosa que lo convino con el tda7377 en double bridge. saludos.



hola kerrwin 
mira este tampoco lo arme pero por los comentarios y las experiencias con tda son buenos en sonido y exigencia ¡¡ 
y PCB podes armar cualquiera que ronde por aqui todos estan bien documentados y creo que hasta funcionando 
saludos





MemphisJr dijo:


> Saludos a todos,
> 
> les comento, tengo un problema con el preamplificador con el tda 1524 y es que zumba mcuho,antes de meterlo en una cajita no zumbaba casi nada pero ahora que lo monto bien si zumba, pruebo sin alimentar el pre y enciendo todo y ahi esta el zumbido, quito el pre y ya no esta, alguna idea de lo que pasa?(asi no inyecte  señal y on el vulumen al minimo.)
> 
> PD:ya use el buscador y nada parecido.}
> 
> saludos



hola memphisjr 
lo que podes hacer es revisar soldaduras y conecciones, en esta ultima tienen que ser cable mallado pra que no interfiera el ruido y rener el menor vuelterio de calbles posible se entiende ? 
aparte de una buena alimentacion, bien filtrada y regulada
saludos



MemphisJr dijo:


> saludos adjunto algo raro, de pura casualidad y *COINCIDENCIA* pro*B*aba desconecte el GND que va a la masa principal del pre(tda1524) a la fuente y MAGIA  no hay ruido habra algun problema si lo dejo asi?
> 
> pd: lo*S* 12vc para el pre los saco con un L7812CV  y es cuando pongo el GND  que viene del  L7812CV que se o*Y*e el ruido si no no. espero que esto oriente a algo.
> 
> saludos



si eso es lo que tenes que hacer unir las masas  pero ojo, yo te recomendaria que le des una leida al tema de fogonazo sobre fuentes y te informes
saludos


----------



## mauba8000

holaa me surge la duda sobre tener dos woofer, no se si podria poner uno con un filtro pasa bajos del lado derecho y otro del izquierdo? lleharia haber alguna diferencia en la reproduccion de los graves??


----------



## tatajara

mauba8000 dijo:


> holaa me surge la duda sobre tener dos woofer, no se si podria poner uno con un filtro pasa bajos del lado derecho y otro del izquierdo? lleharia haber alguna diferencia en la reproduccion de los graves??



vos estas diciendo de ponerle un filtro pasa bajos a cada woofer ? 
si es asi, estarias reproduciendo nada mas que bajos, para reproducir medios altos tendrias que usar otra amplificador o bien usar un canal para bajos y otro para medios altos 
saludos


----------



## Kinchov

Saludos a todos ! Simplemente paso para agradecer por los planos brindados, lo armé y a la primera salió andando. La verdad me sorprende lo lindo que suena. Lo tengo armado en un gabinete de PC y tirando dos woofer de 10". Algo que me sorprende es la claridad del sonido, cuestión que no me había sucedido antes con otros amplificadores. Bueno, eso nada más. Saludos y gracias nuevamente !


----------



## alex123

hola kinchov si armaste y te salio muy bien felisidades aver quisera que pusieras un video donde se vea como mueve esos dos parlantes de 10" por que los mios de 6x9 apenas lo mueve.


----------



## Kinchov

Buenos días Alex, que raro que apenas mueva los de 6x9, acá subo unas  fotos del ampli a medio armar (me caracterizo por nunca terminar lo que  hago ), y dejo además un enlace para ver el video de como se mueve el  cono del woofer. Saludos a todos. 

Enlace youtube:


----------



## fabian32

Buenas.
Estoy armando el circuito de la 1º página "tda7377 stereo bridge" y me surge una duda al conectar la entrada de audio. Es esto correcto? InL (entrada izquierda de audio), InR (entrada derecha de audio), GND (tierra). Ahora, ¿en InSub tengo que unir InL y InR? 
Sería alguien tan amable de darme una explicación o mostrarme en un gráfico/foto cómo se conecta? 
 Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabian32 dijo:


> Buenas.
> Estoy armando el circuito de la 1º página "tda7377 stereo bridge" y me surge una duda al conectar la entrada de audio. Es esto correcto? InL (entrada izquierda de audio), InR (entrada derecha de audio), GND (tierra). Ahora, ¿en InSub tengo que unir InL y InR?
> Sería alguien tan amable de darme una explicación o mostrarme en un gráfico/foto cómo se conecta?
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Ese es un circuito 2.1, o sea que *tiene 3 canales ya armados*: uno para cada satélite (InR, InL) y otro en bridge para el subwoofer (InSub). Esto significa que a este circuito *TENES QUE METERLE 3 SEÑALES!!!!*, lo que implica que hace falta diseñar un filtro pasabajos para el subwoofer (en el foro hay una parva) y mandar a el la suma de ambos canales.

*IMPORTANTE:* Si no sabías esto, te recomiendo que hagas la versión estéreo... o mejor aún, que vayas y leas un poco sobre el tema antes de que quemés algo.


----------



## kerrwin

hola, buenas tardes ezavalla, veo que eres antiguo en el foro, y siempre haz participado en temas de audio, ya tengo los componentes para hacer el 7377, lo unico que me falta es el ic, que no lo compre cuando estuve por las tiendas por falta de dinero, pero cuando puedo lo compro, es para usarlo en el auto a 12v obviamente, y queria acompañarlo con el tda 1562q pero aca en el Perú es muy dificil conseguir, y no se si tu conoces a algun peruano que lo haya comprado, o si sabes como puedo conseguirlo, o en que tienda online, ayudame por favor.
de antemano agradecido. saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kerrwin dijo:


> y no se si tu conoces a algun peruano que lo haya comprado, o si sabes como puedo conseguirlo, o en que tienda online


Si te fijas en mi avatar verás que soy de Argentina, así que no conozco a ningún peruano que lo haya comprado  
Fijate *acá* que puede haber alguno de tu país.


----------



## alex123

Kinchov dijo:


> Buenos días Alex, que raro que apenas mueva los de 6x9, acá subo unas  fotos del ampli a medio armar (me caracterizo por nunca terminar lo que  hago ), y dejo además un enlace para ver el video de como se mueve el  cono del woofer. Saludos a todos.
> 
> Enlace youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52fFe-F4ois



hola parece que tus parlantes son muy sensibles  y cuantos watios son?.. mis parlantes 6x9 no deben ser tan buenos no dan esos graves como los tus parlantes tal vez debe ser la fuente con la cual lo alimentas de cuantos voltios y amperes son? por cierto te digo esos mismos parlante que tengo lo alimente con un amplificador de 40w reales un equipo aiwa y ni aun asi no daba graves sonaba como sin potencia pero con mucho agudos y medios


----------



## kerrwin

gracias por responder ezavalla, bueno esas tiendas aqui en mi pais ya las visite y nada, pero vi en www.alsotao.com/ el tda1562q, tu que eres antiguo crees que sea seguro comprar alli, o por lo menos si sabes cual es el procedimiento para comprar, igual veo que el ic esta entre 2 y 7 dolares, asi que no hay mucho que perder, creo que ese es el tipo de moneda (dolares) pero no estoy seguro, y llendome por otro tema, crees que salga muy caro hacer una smps dc - dc en comparacion al gasto de hacer un tda1562q, espero me orientes, saludos


----------



## fabian32

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Buscaré un filtro pasa bajos ya que tengo todos los componentes para el 2.1 y es para revivir un Noganet 2.1 que se le quemo el amplificador.
Saludos


----------



## Marce

Buenas comunidad,  mariano, muy agradecido por los planos y las ayudas brindadas, es un exelente proyecto para construir y asi integrarse en la electronica, yo arme el amplificador, no lo probe, solo me falta el tda1524a que lo encargue porque no lo tenian, y aca les hago una consulta, para alimentarlo utilizo una fuente 12v 3a, al rectificarlo, me da 17.46 vcc, el tema es que el integrado soporta max 18vcc y andaria muuy cerca del limite, al conectarlo, caera en voltaje como para quedarme mas tranquilo? 
 Le hice unas modificaciones, a un par de resistencias porque no tenia las exactas, y unos capacitores, les dejo fotos






[/IMG]

concersor ca-cc


----------



## tatajara

muy buena montaje marceguzz ¡¡¡
una cosa, si vas a usar ese dicipador, vas a tener que ponerle un cooler de esos de pc por que calienta bastante aparte podes aprobechar los 12 v de la fuente 
saludos


----------



## Marce

Gracias Tata, vos sabes que tenia pensado ponerle un cooler, porque es el mas grande que tengo, tengo otro de una fuente de pc, pero tiene las aletas arriba, mañana le pongo uno, saco otra foto y edito el post anterior, muchas gracias


----------



## Marce

Aclarada mi duda, pagina 72 post #1434 


ezavalla dijo:


> Cada 7377 tiene 4 canales, apareados en puente de dos en dos. La cuenta de 1.5A que yo saqué es para un par de canales en puente. Para el chip completo es el doble, es decir 3A (siempre suponiendo que a esa potencia los 17V se mantienen, cosa que es mentira y la corriente entonces es menor).
> Yo pondría un transformador para dicroicas de 12V 5A por cada TDA, con 6600 a 10000uF y no me haría tanto problema, ya que es seguro que estoy cubierto.
> y además yo he supuesto una caída de 2.5 en las etapas de salida, que es mas o menos lo estándard. Si la caída es menor...la potencia de salida es mayor..tal vez por eso los 28W...(y saqué la cuenta)... que resultan en 15V a la salida, con una caída de 2V en la etapa, o sea que yo me pasé con los 2.5...
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Marceguzz dijo:


> Gracias Tata, vos sabes que tenia pensado ponerle un cooler, porque es el mas grande que tengo, tengo otro de una fuente de pc, pero tiene las aletas arriba, mañana le pongo uno, saco otra foto y edito el post anterior, muchas gracias



no pero es mejor este que el de pc¡¡
proba con el cooler que tiene que andar y si no buscate una de esas guias de ventadas (aluminio) y armate uno, pero igual le vas a tener que poner un cooler ¡¡ 
eso es lo que hize una vez cuando no consegui un dicipador adecuado jejej funciona bastante bien 
saludos


----------



## Marce

Cacho dijo:


> Todos pasamos por eso. Acá tenés un buen tutorial de cómo poner en marcha estos proyectos
> 
> Epieza así:
> 
> 1) Luego de armado el esquema y revisado NO menos de 50 Veces se prosigue con el paso 2
> 
> 2) Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se procede a MACHACAR los dedos de la mano que uno usa habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a la tentación de conectar todo y probarlo.
> 
> 3) Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá...
> 
> Te darás cuenta de que tu emoción es muy frecuente.
> 
> Saludos


 Esto deberia estar en la portada de la seccion principiantes, con letra bieeen bien grande, tamaño familiar!
:cabezon::cabezon:     queme el 7377  tenia mucho ruido, se escuchaba muy feo, pense que el error era por algun motivo probarlo sin el 1524, lo probé desde la entrada del 7377, salteando el 1524 (no lo conseguí), y al conectar el rca desde el dvd metía ruido, pensé que el problema era la placa, lo revise 20 veces, con lupa, sin lupa, con luz, dormido, recién despierto, medí continuidad, y tire la toalla, arme solamente el 7377 en una placa perforada, me tome todo el tiempo del mundo, y al conectarlo hizo una muuy muyy ligerisima chispa, causando la muerte del susodicho tda7377,


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos una sola duda talvez sea mas que obvia pero... el pre siple(basado en tlo71) es de alimentacion simple? por que el el circuito se ve que si solo gnd y +v pero en el data dice que funca con +- como esta eso?

saludos.


----------



## Marce

Buenas buenas, tengo una ligera duda, arme el amplificador y el pre por separado, funcionan ambos, pero tengo 2 preguntas que me estan quemando la cabeza y no encontre las respuestas en el foro.
1- la salida izquiera del tda7377 mide continuidad (estando ya montadas en la placa), y el lado derecho no, revise las soldaduras y me sersiore de que las pistas no se toquen, que puede ser? falla del IC?
2-produce mucha distorcion, lo estoy probando con una ficha minijack desde la pc, deberia de ponerle una resistencia a la ficha hembra? o debo tener en cuenta algo mas? 
Lo tengo montado con  cable mallado, desde el preamp. hasta el amplificador.
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El punto 1.. no sé.
El punto 2 es por que el ampli tiene una ganancia "muy alta" para lo que es la tensión de alimentación, así que hay que excitarlo con señales de bajo nivel (tiene 26dB para conexión en bridge o 20dB=10 en conexión single-ended). Atenuá la señal de entrada y debería andar bien, a menos que haya algo mal armado o quemado por ahí...


----------



## Marce

Gracias Eduardo, creo que la salida Izq, no funciona porque esta quemada, se que soy molesto, pero ya me esta dando dolores de cabeza 
 Ahora el tema es el siguiente, lo enciendo, y se escucha feo, al mover los potes cada uno cumple su funcion, pero sigue sonando con ruido, atenue la entrada del minijack con 2 resistencias de 4.7k correspondientes a Izq. y Der. conectadas a GND suena un poco mejor que antes pero sigue sonando feo, conecte todas las carcazas de los potes a tierra, repase soldaduras tanto del control de tonos como del amplificador, y no mejora en nada, el disipador del TDA7377 se calienta como el infierno, y el trafo rectificado entrega 16,48v, (tube que ponerle diodos para reducir el voltaje porque me entregaga 18v.
 Cualquier ayuda, cualquier consejo, es bienvenido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El disipador del 7377 no debería calentar cuando lo tenés sin carga o sin señal, así que tal vez esté oscilando o tengas algún problema en el armado del PCB. Yo he armado ambos diseños y funciona perfecto, así que  no deberías tener drama... aunque si una salida está volada, es probable que el chip no esté nada bien... yo lo cambiaría.

El pre con 1524 no es malo pero siempre vas a tener problemas si lo conectás con el 7377: Lo principal que trae problemas es la muy alta ganancia (30dB) del chip del preamp, así que para que no distorsione al ampli, el pote de volumen debe estar muy cerca del mínimo y te deja muy poco margen de control.

Ya que has armado ambas cosas por separado, concentrate en el ampli y lográ que funcione bien (que yo sepa no vienen TDA7377 "truchos", pero por las dudas... mejor cambialo) revisando el chip y el montaje del PCB.
Para el preamp, asegurate que lo alimentás con tensión regulada (creo que Mariano usaba un 7809) por que el chip maneja los controles por tensión contínua (los potes hacen variar un tensión DC y eso controla volumen y tono) y si la alimentación no es buena vas a tener problemas en el control. Por lo demás, ambos circuitos funcionan de primera intención si los componentes son "buenos" y están bien montados y con los valores correctos.


----------



## mauba8000

Hola *, *alguien ya se armo el 2.1 con el tda7377 y pre?? de ser asi *, * como hacen pa*ra* regular los graves y que solo suene en el bajo?


----------



## Marce

Eduardo, creo que un "me gusta" seria muy poco, muchas gracias por darme una mano, hice lo que me dijiste, el tda7377 funciona (solo el lado derecho) pero anda. Ahora solo resta concentrarme en el control de tonos para ver que esta fallando, muchisimas gracias de nuevo


----------



## MemphisJr

saludos,
les comento busque y busque pero nada,asi que me vi obligado a crear este tema
bueno me arme el preamplificador simple basado en el tl071 de mnicolau(https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/) y medi en la entra de audio y el tester marca 3vc verifique las pistas y compomentes y nada,asi que tome valor y lo puse al cel y no paso nada amplificaba sin problema asi que dije"talvez sea normal" y lo puse al pc u PUFFFF(no es mala marca mi mother es una gigabyte g1.snipper 3) se quemo la salida frontal de audio ahora solo se olle muy poquito y mete ruido,ahora me puse las terminales en la legua para"Sentir el voltaje" pero no se sentia nada,ahora esto es normal?(los 3vc)(el tester funciona bien)

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te está fallando C1

Preamplificador Simple Estéreo 2.0.zip


----------



## Marce

Eduardo, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda, hoy compre el tda7377, probandolo juntos (tda1524 y tda 7377) era inescuchable, probando solo el tda7377 sonada solo el lado derecho y con ruido, compre uno nuevo, y se escucha moooooooooy fuerte, y como dijiste el recorrido del potenciometro es muy corto, muchisimas gracias de nuevo, despues edito este mensaje y subo las fotos


----------



## jvg1707

Buenas noches a todos los integrantes del foro y en especial al amigo mnicolau te doy las gracias por ese tremendo aporte, les cuento buscando en internet me tope con esta pagina muy interesante de electrónica no se nada pero soy muy curioso y pues puse en marcha la fabricación de este amplificador para tener algo de sonido en mi carrito, es maravilloso y me siento muy satisfecho al poder decirles que he terminado el proyecto y se encuentra en funcionamiento al 100%, me costo un poco conseguir algunos componentes, yo soy de merida, venezuela y tuve que mandar a traer componentes de caracas porque acá no se consiguen pero valió a pena la espera porque tengo un sonido que no se soporta jejejeje, el sistema se lo adacte a un viejo reproductor que no servia y encaja perfecto en el carro jejeje adicional le coloque un fan de una fuente de pc hoy lo instale mañana con el favor de dios les subo una fotos para que lo vean y un video para que escuchen el senido, muchas gracias fue muy util para mi toda la información de este post.


----------



## mauba8000

buenas buenas aca les dejo el diagrama y la placa del ampli que estoy armando si ven alguin error corrijan


----------



## Marce

Aca dejo las fotos, las placas no quedaron como se ven, le cambie el disipador, y los cables mallados le puse mas largos.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## afede19

Amigos, les hago una consulta de principiante muy tonta. A la salida del TDA7377, la conexión de los parlantes pin 1 y 2 los conecto derecho al parlante, donde conecto la masa de los parlantes?


----------



## Marce

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola aakd, acordate q la señal de audio es alterna asi q es indistinto en dónde conectes el  positivo y negativo. Eso sí, es importante q uses el mismo criterio de conexión en todos los parlantes para q estos estén en fase.
> En tu caso, en los "satélites" está bien señalizado, positivo al capacitor y negativo a masa.
> En el "out bridge" conectalo como quieras...
> 
> Saludos


 POr ahi habia un esquema de la coneccion, pero esto escribio mnicolau


mnicolau dijo:


> No importa, mientras respetes en ambos canales la misma polaridad, por ejemplo:
> 
> http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii23/mhnicolau/Conexiones.jpg
> 
> Saludos


 este decia


----------



## iorek22

hola...buscando un poco sobre este maravilloso Ic encontre que JBL lo tiene en su BassPro. Mi pregunta es como conecta las salidas?..supongo que es un subwoofer doble bobina, pero usa dos TDA7377 en estereo CH1,CH2;CH3;CH4..


----------



## emurriper

Gracias Mariano, funcionando al 100% con 2 parlantes de 6 ohm, 8", 60W, fuente ATX de 400W, (version bridge stereo), será que abuso de tu generosidad si te pido el archivo en pcb wizard?. Es que necesito amplificar un módulo TEZ AUDIO TMH-61 y este trae salida amplificada de 2W rms, entonces necesito agregar un circuito para salida de auricular. Sino no hay problema

Graacias


----------



## epxaudio

amigo marce para tu próximo proyecto te recomiendo que uses otro integrado de la familia tda y le colocas un par de transistores bipolar y lo puedes trabajar con un trafo de 12volt y un poco de mas amp y tendras mas vatios de salida ,,, y te evitaras muchos trasnochos  y dolores de cabeza ,,,, y puedes usar tu ampli para el coche o para tu casa ,,, saludos epxaudio,,,


----------



## esneiderlg

Hola amigos del foro :

una parlante con las siguientes características me sirve para el tda7377 modo 2.1 para el subwofer con pre del tl071
http://www.electronicaavs.com/entrada.php?tipo=detal 

gracias


----------



## Ericktronik

Ericktronik dijo:


> Listo!
> mi ampleto esta terminado!
> subo unas foticos.
> 
> 3600 Slide...3142.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3146.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3143.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3144.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3145.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3147.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3137.jpg
> 3600 Slide...3138.jpg
> 
> espero les gusten.
> Saludos.



Recuerdan este humilde post?
ahora mi humilde amplificador se actualizo...

y ahora se ve asi:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/so0s.jpg/


----------



## guillermo2

Ericktronik dijo:


> Recuerdan este humilde post?
> ahora mi humilde amplificador se actualizo...
> 
> y ahora se ve asi:
> 
> [url]http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3153/so0s.jpg[/URL]



hola, te felicito, esta muy londo, no se como suena que es lo mas importante, pero suficiente si para vos esta bien. decime como adaptaste la entrada usb, que tipo de conexion hay que hacer, podrias tirarme algun esquema para conectarlo, gracias.





Ericktronik dijo:


> Recuerdan este humilde post?
> ahora mi humilde amplificador se actualizo...
> 
> y ahora se ve asi:
> 
> [url]http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/3153/so0s.jpg[/URL]



PD: me gusto la poesia, pero trata de que no sea cierta, no cambies para los demas, solo hazlo para ti mismo y si el cambio es bueno, lo sera tambien para todos los que se te acerquen.


----------



## Ericktronik

guillermo2 dijo:


> hola, te felicito, esta muy londo, no se como suena que es lo mas importante, pero suficiente si para vos esta bien. decime como adaptaste la entrada usb, que tipo de conexion hay que hacer, podrias tirarme algun esquema para conectarlo, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD: me gusto la poesia, pero trata de que no sea cierta, no cambies para los demas, solo hazlo para ti mismo y si el cambio es bueno, lo sera tambien para todos los que se te acerquen.



En realidad el modulo tiene su entrada de alimentacion y su salida de audio, solo compre el modulo, lo conecte y suena super bien, no tiene nada de ruidos.


----------



## Nikohyuga

Gracias, y ya vi el de datasheet , pero los capacitores no tienen polaridad... y es mi pregunta de como se reemplazarian por capacitores electroliticos


----------



## tatajara

Nikohyuga dijo:


> Gracias, y ya vi el de datasheet , pero los capacitores no tienen polaridad... y es mi pregunta de como se reemplazarian por capacitores electroliticos



por que poner electrolíticos donde no van ? 
si hay capacitores cerámicos podes ponerlos tranquilamente y de ultima si no conseguís pones de poliéster. te vas a dar cuenta por que no tienen polaridad como vos bien lo dijiste ¡¡
saludos


----------



## mauba8000

aca dejo una imagen del 2.1


----------



## edu dj

hola gente yo tengo un tda7374B... segun lo que lei por ahi es lo mismo que el tda7377 pero la diferencia es el tema del consumo y potencia...
creen que podria usar el tda7374 en este diseño???


----------



## aschefer

en la version de la pagina principal que se nombra "STEREO BRIDGE"

que seria 2.1, como es la conexion de entrada? considerando que tengo una fuente estereo simple.
es decir L (+ y -) R (+ y -), salida comun rca digamos...

convendria sumar los 2 canales con una resistencia? para lograr una fuente mono en el sub?

gracias


----------



## aschefer

ya me arme la version "STEREO BRIDGE".

voy a tener que armarle el pre, porque con el celu no hago rendir bien los parlantecitos.

estoy necesitando ayuda para saber como conectar la fuente de sonido...
es decir, tiene entrada L y R. salida L y R.  y tambien entrada  Sub Y salida Sub.

como iria conectado el sub?
tengo que meterle la señal filtrada (pasa bajos)?
hay diseñado algun pre version 2.1? para aumentar las 3 señales y filtrar...

agradezco infinitamente


----------



## Power-off

Arme este amp en el 2008 y todavia funciona!


----------



## edwindj

mil disculpas es una pregunta lo que pasa es que tengo un subwofeer logitech con parlante de 6 pulgadas y  2 parlantes de 3 pulgadas de 10watts cada uno. queria saber si puedo utilizar el circuito amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, puede usarse sin problemas, pero, al menos, vas a necesitar un filtro pasabajos para el subwoofer.


----------



## aschefer

Yo ya arme las dos versiones...

Bridge y stereo + bridge. Ambas funcionan de diez.
Una sola duda me quedaria... tengo 2 sublow de 8" noblex (como 1200 w pmpo jaj.) Con el ampli en bridge lo hace mover del todo con un filtro activo (el de la rockola)
Me gustaria (lo probe 10 segundos) poner los dos woofers en paralelo para lograr 2 ohms de carga, pero no se si el tda lo soportará... estoy hablando del que esta en configuracion puente... sera posible? Porque con la simple prueba de 10 segundos me encanto como suenan los 2 juntos dejando libre un canal para poner otra cosa... 

Muchas gracias


----------



## alberto009a

Buen dia, he armado este amplificador y suena muy bien, hasta hace poco, lo alimentaba con una vieja fuente lineal sin problema alguno. 
Pero hace poco, se me ha roto la fuente, y como tenia a mano una vieja ATX en desuso, decidi utilizarla para alimentar el amplificador, el problema es que ahora, cada que conecto el ipod, o la computadora, estos dispositivos se bloquean, el touch del ipod deja de responder, y lo mismo sucede con el puntero del mouse en la computadora...
Alguno podra darme alguna sugerencia?


----------



## mostrin

repara la lineal amigo


----------



## cpiccolo

Aqui mi creacion que logre fabricar gracias a los aportes de muchos foros como ustedes es un tda8560


----------



## fff

alberto009a dijo:


> Buen dia, he armado este amplificador y suena muy bien, hasta hace poco, lo alimentaba con una vieja fuente lineal sin problema alguno.
> Pero hace poco, se me ha roto la fuente, y como tenia a mano una vieja ATX en desuso, decidi utilizarla para alimentar el amplificador, el problema es que ahora, cada que conecto el ipod, o la computadora, estos dispositivos se bloquean, el touch del ipod deja de responder, y lo mismo sucede con el puntero del mouse en la computadora...
> Alguno podra darme alguna sugerencia?



Yo supongo seria tema de polaridad en el tomacorrientes? en cables de fuentes de PC muchas veces he visto le quitan el GND.
saludos.


----------



## guillermo2

fff dijo:


> Yo supongo seria tema de polaridad en el tomacorrientes? en cables de fuentes de PC muchas veces he visto le quitan el GND.
> saludos.



hola, mira, para empezar un ampli consume potencia, y la que te entrega una fuente de pc no te va a dar los 5 amper que necesita como minimo cualquier potencia para funcionar, y menos si la compartis con otras cosas. El toma corriente que tiene lo que vos llamas GND, es tierra y GND es masa a chasis; en si la masa o gnd es la conexion del polo negativo a chasis o a las salidas positivas o negativas de cualquier equipo electronico, en cambio la tierra de un tomacorriente es una descarga a una jabalina empotrada en la tierra paraabsorber las corrientes parasitas o falsos contactos a chasis, por ejemplo de una heladera. Imaginate si no tenes una puesta a tierra y el polo negativo esta internamente tocando la chapa de la misma, seguro te quedas pegado, para eso existe la tercxer pata del tomacorriente y se llama tierra. Conseguite una buena fuente o mejor una bateria de auto o moto de por lo menos 12 volt, y volve a probar. Estoy para ayudarte en tanto puedan mis escasos conocimientos, suerte.


----------



## fff

guillermo2 dijo:


> hola, mira, para empezar un ampli consume potencia, y la que te entrega una fuente de pc no te va a dar los 5 amper que necesita como minimo cualquier potencia para funcionar, y menos si la compartis con otras cosas. El toma corriente que tiene lo que vos llamas GND, es tierra y GND es masa a chasis; en si la masa o gnd es la conexion del polo negativo a chasis o a las salidas positivas o negativas de cualquier equipo electronico, en cambio la tierra de un tomacorriente es una descarga a una jabalina empotrada en la tierra paraabsorber las corrientes parasitas o falsos contactos a chasis, por ejemplo de una heladera. Imaginate si no tenes una puesta a tierra y el polo negativo esta internamente tocando la chapa de la misma, seguro te quedas pegado, para eso existe la tercxer pata del tomacorriente y se llama tierra. Conseguite una buena fuente o mejor una bateria de auto o moto de por lo menos 12 volt, y volve a probar. Estoy para ayudarte en tanto puedan mis escasos conocimientos, suerte.


Saludos, muy buena explicacion, en Venezuela se usa 110V y muchas veces no se respeta en las instalaciones la tierra o GND, hace años, la capturadora TVPCI del PC no asumia el mando a distancia hasta que por descarte, cambie el cable de poder que no tenia el GND y soluciono el problema.
Pues el primer TDA7377 que arme, sigue aun haciendo felices a mis oidos, de un tiempo aca lo alimento con un transformador de una impresora HP vieja, no es lo mejor, pero tampoco es para exigirle tanto volumen, y empezo a parecerme que las fuentes de PC no son ideales para el audio, ya el mismo sonido del cooler es medio molesto
Siempre quice sacarle fotos y subirlas, pero al ver el excelente trabajo de armado de los forista desisti, hice pesimas soldaduras y desprolijo acabado, pero me encanta como se escucha.
Ahora voy por un TDA2030 y quiza despues con mas tiempo algun amplificador Hi-Fi.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

Hola, resulta que quiero hacer un bafle y voy a utilizar un pre para cada micrófono para luego mezclar todo utilizando un sumador de señales, respecto a eso,no se si hice bien estas conexiones, ya que pretendo conectar la salida (en paralelo) a los dos amplificadores con TDA7377 y el pre, digamos que quiero que tenga 2 salidas pero no se si es correcto conectar todo de la forma que propongo a continuación.







PD: Planeo alimentar todo con una fuente atx ya que todos los circuitos que voy a usar se alimentan con 12v.
Los switch que se ven con los filtros pasa bajos sirven para seleccionar la salida con o sin filtro (es algo así como el bypass de un pedal). y los que se ven entre el protector de parlantes sirven para seleccionar por donde va salir el sonido, si por los parlantes o hacia una salida externa.
No uso la "salida 2" porque no esta conectada al volumen.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/sumador.pdf
Como digo siempre, solo quiero una ayuda, porque de eso puedo aprender a no cometer errores...


----------



## fff

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Hola, resulta que quiero hacer un bafle y voy a utilizar un pre para cada micrófono para luego mezclar todo utilizando un sumador de señales, respecto a eso,no se si hice bien estas conexiones, ya que pretendo conectar la salida (en paralelo) a los dos amplificadores con TDA7377 y el pre, digamos que quiero que tenga 2 salidas pero no se si es correcto conectar todo de la forma que propongo a continuación.
> 
> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/copia-de-conexiones-de-bafle-999165.PNG
> 
> PD: Planeo alimentar todo con una fuente atx ya que todos los circuitos que voy a usar se alimentan con 12v.
> Los switch que se ven con los filtros pasa bajos sirven para seleccionar la salida con o sin filtro (es algo así como el bypass de un pedal). y los que se ven entre el protector de parlantes sirven para seleccionar por donde va salir el sonido, si por los parlantes o hacia una salida externa.
> No uso la "salida 2" porque no esta conectada al volumen.
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/sumador.pdf
> Como digo siempre, solo quiero una ayuda, porque de eso puedo aprender a no cometer errores...



Creo que una fuente de PC seria insuficiente, de funcionar, sonaria, pero al empezar a exigir se quedara corto, yo agregaria una fuente mas, pero no en paralelo con la primera, sino alimentar una etapa unicamente con la primera fuente y dejar la segunda etapa y previos con la otra fuente.
Veo que cada amplificador tiene su previo, yo creo que lo ideal seria este esquema:
fuente de audio (mic, linea, usb) ---- selector o mezcla ----  1 previo (bajos-medios agudos) ---- diferentes etapas de amplificadores.
Ahora si quieres mezclar cada canal independiente bajos agudos, etc, como una mesa de mezcla profesional habria que modificar en algo el esquema y hacerlo mas complejo.
Para mi, asi como esta dibujado, funciona, pero se puede mejorar reduciendo alguna que otra cosa y el resultado seria optimo.
El filtro pasabajo yo no lo colocaria en la salida de un TDA, se pierde algo potencia en el camino, es mejor agregarle algun crossover activo sencillo en la entrada con algun operacional sencillo y economico, por ahi vi en el foro uno muy bueno de 3 vias (agudos - medios -bajos) se podria modificar solo para bajos.
Suerte con el proyecto se ve interesante. Saludos


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

fff dijo:


> Creo que una fuente de PC seria insuficiente, de funcionar, sonaria, pero al empezar a exigir se quedara corto, yo agregaria una fuente mas, pero no en paralelo con la primera, sino alimentar una etapa unicamente con la primera fuente y dejar la segunda etapa y previos con la otra fuente.
> Veo que cada amplificador tiene su previo, yo creo que lo ideal seria este esquema:
> fuente de audio (mic, linea, usb) ---- selector o mezcla ----  1 previo (bajos-medios agudos) ---- diferentes etapas de amplificadores.
> Ahora si quieres mezclar cada canal independiente bajos agudos, etc, como una mesa de mezcla profesional habria que modificar en algo el esquema y hacerlo mas complejo.
> Para mi, asi como esta dibujado, funciona, pero se puede mejorar reduciendo alguna que otra cosa y el resultado seria optimo.
> El filtro pasabajo yo no lo colocaria en la salida de un TDA, se pierde algo potencia en el camino, es mejor agregarle algun crossover activo sencillo en la entrada con algun operacional sencillo y economico, por ahi vi en el foro uno muy bueno de 3 vias (agudos - medios -bajos) se podria modificar solo para bajos.
> Suerte con el proyecto se ve interesante. Saludos



Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta fff, respecto a lo de la fuente, seria insuficiente para conectar los 2 amplificadores a una por el consumo no?
No me acuerdo exactamente cuanto consume el tda7377, pero una fuente atx sabe tener en el -12v 0.8A y en el +12v alrededor de 16A o mas, talvez en voltaje positivo alcanze y sobre, pero con el voltaje negativo, seguramente alcanze justo para los pre amplificadores.
Pero por las dudas voy a tomar tu consejo y voy a ponerle 2 fuentes... 
Otra cosa, ¿sera lo mismo si en ves de poner los filtros pasabajos a la salida del amplificador lo pongo en la entrada del amplificador?


----------



## fff

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta fff, respecto a lo de la fuente, seria insuficiente para conectar los 2 amplificadores a una por el consumo no?
> No me acuerdo exactamente cuanto consume el tda7377, pero una fuente atx sabe tener en el -12v 0.8A y en el +12v alrededor de 16A o mas, talvez en voltaje positivo alcanze y sobre, pero con el voltaje negativo, seguramente alcanze justo para los pre amplificadores.
> Pero por las dudas voy a tomar tu consejo y voy a ponerle 2 fuentes...
> Otra cosa, ¿sera lo mismo si en ves de poner los filtros pasabajos a la salida del amplificador lo pongo en la entrada del amplificador?


Yo una vez coloque un filtro pasabajo o filtro pasivo a la salida de un TDA y el sonido era a horrores, era una pequeña placa PCB que saque de un baflecito con condensadores resitencia y una bobina.
Pense que como los TDA estan pensados para baja potencia no tendria sentido dividir las frecuencias a la salida
A eso se le suma que colocar eso en la salida resta algo de potencia, 
preferiria que con algun amplificador operacional, hagas un filtro pasabajos activo a la entrada del amplificador, eso no seria muy complicado, el IC TL072 (bastante economico) mas los demas componentes no llegaria a una 2 o 3 resietncia y un capacitor ceramico, en el foro hay montones y a 12 V recuerdo haber visto algunos.
Si no quieres mucho nivel Hi-fi, podrias colocarle un capacitor ceramico en paralelo a masa (GND) en la entrada de audio del amplificador, eso quita las frecuencias altas y deja pasar las bajas, pero hay que calcular el valor, y asi evitar poner otro integrado. Eso lo he visto en alguno que otro autostereo de baja gama, aunque funciona, no sera muy elegante ni sofisticado pero funciona.
Yo sumaria las señales R + L por medio de dos resistencias de 1 K o 10 K para obtener una señal de audio mono, tenemos dos salidas del TDA, y me buscaria un woofer doble bobina, para conectar cada bobina a cada salida del TDA dedicado a bajos, eso no duplicaria la potencia a 40W pero si estaria algo por encima de los 30W en el Woofer, es una muy buena potencia. Saludos


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

fff dijo:


> Yo una vez coloque un filtro pasabajo o filtro pasivo a la salida de un TDA y el sonido era a horrores, era una pequeña placa PCB que saque de un baflecito con condensadores resitencia y una bobina.
> Pense que como los TDA estan pensados para baja potencia no tendria sentido dividir las frecuencias a la salida
> A eso se le suma que colocar eso en la salida resta algo de potencia,
> preferiria que con algun amplificador operacional, hagas un filtro pasabajos activo a la entrada del amplificador, eso no seria muy complicado, el IC TL072 (bastante economico) mas los demas componentes no llegaria a una 2 o 3 resietncia y un capacitor ceramico, en el foro hay montones y a 12 V recuerdo haber visto algunos.
> Si no quieres mucho nivel Hi-fi, podrias colocarle un capacitor ceramico en paralelo a masa (GND) en la entrada de audio del amplificador, eso quita las frecuencias altas y deja pasar las bajas, pero hay que calcular el valor, y asi evitar poner otro integrado. Eso lo he visto en alguno que otro autostereo de baja gama, aunque funciona, no sera muy elegante ni sofisticado pero funciona.
> Yo sumaria las señales R + L por medio de dos resistencias de 1 K o 10 K para obtener una señal de audio mono, tenemos dos salidas del TDA, y me buscaria un woofer doble bobina, para conectar cada bobina a cada salida del TDA dedicado a bajos, eso no duplicaria la potencia a 40W pero si estaria algo por encima de los 30W en el Woofer, es una muy buena potencia. Saludos


Justo el filtro pasa bajos que estoy por usar es uno activo con TL072.
En total, por como planeo conectar todo yo tendría una potencia de algo asi como 120w, ya que 30w de cada canal y son 4, mas o menos si no le erro con la potencia que tengo pensado sacarle.
De todas formas voy a fijarme en todo cuando lo arme, planeo usar este diseño de caja, obviamente tratando de respetar los parámetros thiele-small de los parlantes.
Que te parece fff, este es un diseño que hice en google sketchup.
No es muy detallado (no soy muy amigo del 3D), pero se distingue que en la imagen 2 esta un panel donde van a estar todos los pre, al costado tiene la fuente de pc, y arriba de la fuente un disipador, también le planeo poner un tweeter piezoelectrico como se ve por ahí.


----------



## fff

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Justo el filtro pasa bajos que estoy por usar es uno activo con TL072.
> En total, por como planeo conectar todo yo tendría una potencia de algo asi como 120w, ya que 30w de cada canal y son 4, mas o menos si no le erro con la potencia que tengo pensado sacarle.
> De todas formas voy a fijarme en todo cuando lo arme, planeo usar este diseño de caja, obviamente tratando de respetar los parámetros thiele-small de los parlantes.
> Que te parece fff, este es un diseño que hice en google sketchup.
> No es muy detallado (no soy muy amigo del 3D), pero se distingue que en la imagen 2 esta un panel donde van a estar todos los pre, al costado tiene la fuente de pc, y arriba de la fuente un disipador, también le planeo poner un tweeter piezoelectrico como se ve por ahí.


El tda7377 da 22w por canal en niveles pico y a 14.4v
En condiciones normales y en 12v, creo que daria entre 15w y 17w por canal
Colocar 2 altavoces del mismo valor no necesariamente signifique que suene el doble de potencia
Yo decia usar un TDA7377 y usar sus dos salidas en mono para alimentar un unico woofer doble bobina, con esa "trampa" se logra algo mas de golpe en graves pero no hay que esperar milagros.
Muy interesante el proyecto, si ya dispones de los parlantes ver como recomienda el fabricante la caja
Si aun no dispones de los parlantes, seria mejor ver cual se adecua mejor al TDA, son casi 20w por canal, se puede lograr trasnochar a los vecinos pero no sustituir a un amplificador mas elaborado.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0

fff dijo:


> El tda7377 da 22w por canal en niveles pico y a 14.4v
> En condiciones normales y en 12v, creo que daria entre 15w y 17w por canal
> Colocar 2 altavoces del mismo valor no necesariamente signifique que suene el doble de potencia
> Yo decia usar un TDA7377 y usar sus dos salidas en mono para alimentar un unico woofer doble bobina, con esa "trampa" se logra algo mas de golpe en graves pero no hay que esperar milagros.
> Muy interesante el proyecto, si ya dispones de los parlantes ver como recomienda el fabricante la caja
> Si aun no dispones de los parlantes, seria mejor ver cual se adecua mejor al TDA, son casi 20w por canal, se puede lograr trasnochar a los vecinos pero no sustituir a un amplificador mas elaborado.



Si, no generalizo los 120w, obviamente no es que se sumen las potencias sino que lo considero una forma de expresar a cuanta potencia equivaldrían todos los parlantes sonando, en todo caso no creo que llegue ni a los "100w" como lo pienso yo, pero mientras tire bastante volumen como para trasnochar a los vecinos y un poco mas como dijiste vos jaja  ya me alcanza, la desventaja es que aun no tengo los parlantes, y a este proyecto lo tengo en cuenta para cuando termine un amplificador para la guitarra que estoy armando, y pese a la situación económica de hoy en día voy a tardar un tiempo en terminarlo para empezar con este bafle.


----------



## El Pelado

Hola!! Pff hace mucho que no posteaba!! Bueno, ahí tengo armado el ampli con el pre, la versión 2.0, anda una barbaridad!! Ahora, le quiero conectar el vumetro, pero no a la salida, sino al pre, para que no dependa del volumen, según la hoja de datos las salidas son las patas 8 y 11, mi pregunta es, el vumetro va conectado directo a las patas o en la union R-C que sale de cada una??
Saludos!!


----------



## fff

El Pelado dijo:


> Hola!! Pff hace mucho que no posteaba!! Bueno, ahí tengo armado el ampli con el pre, la versión 2.0, anda una barbaridad!! Ahora, le quiero conectar el vumetro, pero no a la salida, sino al pre, para que no dependa del volumen, según la hoja de datos las salidas son las patas 8 y 11, mi pregunta es, el vumetro va conectado directo a las patas o en la union R-C que sale de cada una??
> Saludos!!



Saludos, muy buen trabajo. Felicitaciones!!!!
En mi opinión si se quiere seguir teniendo la ritmica de la musica en el vumetro asi el volumen este en cero (0) es colocarlo en el mismo terminal de entrada del PCB.
Cuando  se refiere a R-C es (derecho - izquierdo)?
En el vumetro inicialmente planteado por mnicolau, se observa un potenciometro 22K de ajuste, yo colocaría una resistencia a cada canal de un valor de unos K (sugerencia personal) e ir ajustando con ese pote alguna discrepancia en la apreciación de la música y la luminosidad de los led. 
Porque la resistencia? 
asumo que para aislar algo la entrada del previo, seria cuestion de ver si algún ruido entra.







Obvio es en caso de tener 2 vumetros uno para cada canal, si se desea uno solo para ambos canales, el sumar las señales para un único vumetro por medio de resistencia puede servir, pero se puede perjudicar el estéreo en la salida de los parlantes, habría que usar operacionales sumadores de señales, se complica todo así.
Obviamente alguien puede tener una mejor idea de lo planteado.
Saludos.


----------



## edwindj

Buenas tardes amigos ya termine el amplificador tda7377 version 2.1  pero mi pregunta es la siguiente que conexión me recomiendan para  tomar una entrada para el subwoofer y la otra entrada para los 2 satélites. Les agradezco su recomendaciones.


----------



## fff

si es 2.1, hay que sumar derecho e izquierdo, para obtener una salida mono, a eso agregarle filtro pasa bajo, y de ahí a la entrada del TDA, paralelamente a eso, tener intactos derecho e izquierdo a las entradas del tda para satélites.
 Mi humilde opinión, usar operacionales del tipo TL o similares que hagan la función de sumar ambas señales estéreo y convetirlas a mono, para que las señales estéreo de la fuente de audio, permanezcan "estéreo"
 Esa señal mono pasarla por un filtro pasabajo con algún otro operacional, o un capacitor cerámico con un extremo a GND, muchas veces lo he visto asi en radios de gama baja.
 Hace mucho tiempo vi que se usaban diodos, pero de que tipo? ni idea, en la entradas de amplificadores de autoestereos para que no retornara nada a la fuente de audio (radio o cinta), seria buena idea usarlo en un 2.1 para no hacerlo tan complejo, solo es una idea, alguien aca debe saber mas de eso, lo ideal seria hacerlo con operacionales pero incrementa mucho el numero de componentes, mi opinión, saludos


----------



## repercha

Hola me llamo José, soy de la provincia de Jujuy. Quiero agradecer a nicalau por el tiempo q*ue* se tomo en armar este proyecto.
Hace mucho q*ue* no armaba un proyecto de electronica, desde mi epoca de estudiante, con la necesidad de hacer un ampli*ficador* para el auto, me tome el tiempo de hacerlo.

Aprovecho para preguntar: El rele para el remoto que amperaje tiene q*ue* ser ?
Los cable de alimentacion desde la bateria, que diametro es el adecuado?


----------



## marintenso

Saludos a quien corresponda.
Soy novato o principiante en el tema de electrónica, aun así arme el amplificador para mi carro con el TDA7377 y el pre con el 1524A que presenta Mnicolao en su versión 2.1, acabo de terminarlo, he leído varias páginas de este tema, algunas haciendo mejoras, otras donde no funcionó, etc. también hablan de términos que aún desconozco pero que tengo que aprender conforme vaya avanzando en electrónica, el punto es que he visto varias imágenes de algunos amplificadores ya terminadas en la versión 2.0 donde separan el TDA7377 y el pre con 1524A y pocos en la versión 2.1, me voy orientando como conectar, si estoy mal corríjanme (sp-izq y sp-der) aquí van conectadas las bocinas, (GND y +V) es la entrada de corriente negativa y positiva de la batería, (Ent Izq - Gnd y Ent der - Gnd) y aquí ¿qué se conecta?, sé que es una entrada Izq o Der positiva y Gnd Tierra. Me podrían ayudar como conectar bien todo o si hace falta otro circuito y no quemar mi amplificador, sé que es una pregunta simple para muchos que están en materia, pero para mí que no es mi ramo jajaja desconozco, de antemano gracias por el apoyo.
Anexo una imagen.


----------



## Marce

marintenso dijo:


> (Ent Izq - Gnd y Ent der - Gnd) y aquí ¿qué se conecta?, sé que es una entrada Izq o Der positiva y Gnd Tierra. .



Si tenes todo en una sola placa, tenes in izq in der. ahi van las entradas, supongamos 2 RCA, o sea de tu notebook, mp3, etc sacas un cable y entra ahi, y las salidas de la placa son parlantes.

Si tenes las placas separadas, en el previo hay 2 out, de ahi vas a los IN de la potencia (Tda7377).


----------



## marintenso

Saludos Chuperman y gracias por responder, tengo todo el circuito en una sola placa como lo menciona Mnicolao en si versión 2.1, subo la imagen de mi placa solo le falta el disipador de aluminio que mañana lunes me lo dan, es de una placa de cpu. Si entendí bien, a lo que me comentas, sino corrígeme, en la in izq-gnd o in der-gnd, en estas entradas va un conector RCA hembra y en cualquiera de los dos puedo conectar mi mp3, notebook, etc. ver imagen, estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## Marce

Asi esta perfecto; no lo pruebes din disipador; y antes de conectar todo revisa que todo este bien; marca con un fibron las polaridades etc.


----------



## marintenso

Okey chuperman, gracias por las recomendaciones, tan pronto tenga todo terminado y conectado, comento como ha ido.


----------



## marintenso

Saludos de nuevo, comento como me fue con el amplificador TDA7377 ver. 2.1 conecte todo (bocina, alimentación, celular, etc) y no funciono, el led si prendió, no he checado cual es el error, tan peronto me de un tiempo checo, pero anexo imagen.

Ahora como había pedido otro TDA7377 y llego por mensajería tarde…, arme la versión 2.0 stereo bridge y wuala , este si funciono, estubo trabajando un buen tiempo y el dicipador no se calento mucho, lo alimente con una fuente de poder de CPU que da 12v (cable negro y amarillo), le coloque un cajón con 2 bocinas, una de 8Ω 20w y 8Ω 3w, un celular (siguiendo la conexión de la imagen). Si estoy en un error corríjanme por favor con lo siguiente, el sonido que arrojó la caja con los parlantes no es muy fuerte, en cuartos continuos con la puerta abierta en ambos apenas se escuchaba la música, estando el potenciómetro (100k) a todo volumen, ¡será por el parlante!
Leí en varias de las páginas de este tema que utilizan parlantes de diferentes ohms y watts y que tiene un sonido bárbaro o muy fuerte que hasta molestaría al vecino, etc, la hoja datasheet menciona 2 parlantes de 4Ω 30w. Le estoy haciendo una caja metalica para protejer el ampli, cuando termine lo presento.
¿Qué debo de hacer para que suene más fuerte?
¿Cuál sería la combinación de parlantes y subwoofer adecuado para este amplificador si le quiero anexar el preamplificador y utilizarlo por el momento en la casa, alimentado por una fuente de poder de CPU o un trafo de 12+12 con tap central a 3Amperios?
Tengo en casa los siguientes parlantes
Un cajón con 2 bocinas 8Ω 20w y 8Ω 3w
Un cajón con una bocina 8 Ω 75w
Una bocina de 32Ω 0.5w
Una bocina de 4 Ω 15w
Un subwoofer de 6” 8Ω 250w
Un subwoofer de 4Ω 300w c12 07c124
Un subwoofer de 4Ω 250w normal, máximo 1000w TS-SW301


----------



## fff

a 8 ohm deberia funcionar bien pero no entrega la potencia total, ideal 4 ohm, yo le coloque un parlante 8 pulgadas 25w 8hm y si lo mueve pero con un 6x9 de 4 ohm sono mas fuerte


----------



## FЯANCO

marintenso dijo:


> Saludos de nuevo, comento como me fue con el amplificador TDA7377 ver. 2.1 conecte todo (bocina, alimentación, celular, etc) y no funciono, el led si prendió, no he checado cual es el error, tan peronto me de un tiempo checo, pero anexo imagen.
> 
> Ahora como había pedido otro TDA7377 y llego por mensajería tarde…, arme la versión 2.0 stereo bridge y wuala , este si funciono, estubo trabajando un buen tiempo y el dicipador no se calento mucho, lo alimente con una fuente de poder de CPU que da 12v (cable negro y amarillo), le coloque un cajón con 2 bocinas, una de 8Ω 20w y 8Ω 3w, un celular (siguiendo la conexión de la imagen). Si estoy en un error corríjanme por favor con lo siguiente, el sonido que arrojó la caja con los parlantes no es muy fuerte, en cuartos continuos con la puerta abierta en ambos apenas se escuchaba la música, estando el potenciómetro (100k) a todo volumen, ¡será por el parlante!
> Leí en varias de las páginas de este tema que utilizan parlantes de diferentes ohms y watts y que tiene un sonido bárbaro o muy fuerte que hasta molestaría al vecino, etc, la hoja datasheet menciona 2 parlantes de 4Ω 30w. Le estoy haciendo una caja metalica para protejer el ampli, cuando termine lo presento.
> ¿Qué debo de hacer para que suene más fuerte?
> ¿Cuál sería la combinación de parlantes y subwoofer adecuado para este amplificador si le quiero anexar el preamplificador y utilizarlo por el momento en la casa, alimentado por una fuente de poder de CPU o un trafo de 12+12 con tap central a 3Amperios?
> Tengo en casa los siguientes parlantes
> Un cajón con 2 bocinas 8Ω 20w y 8Ω 3w
> Un cajón con una bocina 8 Ω 75w
> Una bocina de 32Ω 0.5w
> Una bocina de 4 Ω 15w
> Un subwoofer de 6” 8Ω 250w
> Un subwoofer de 4Ω 300w c12 07c124
> Un subwoofer de 4Ω 250w normal, máximo 1000w TS-SW301



Revisa bien el primer post, ahi encuentras una imagen que te dice cual sería la potencia según el voltaje con que alimentes el amplificador. En el tema de las bocinas yo te sugeriría usar bocinas que tengan la misa potencia y ohms y si fuera posible hasta de la misma marca. Yo armé ese amplificador hace 3 años y sigue funcionando.


----------



## Alexis0159

Ya compre el tda7370 capaz que en estos dias lo arme aver que tal suena  despues tengo el lm3916 lineal pero creo q lo voy a usar para medir volts , para pream uso algun 4558 reciclado.

Yo me pregunto como es posible que ese tda se logre obtener 30+30w en 12v  ya lei casi todo el datasheet xd hay otros diagramas para tener menos potencia, para conseguir 30+30w hay que alimentarlo con 18v  2A o más?

Disculpen mi ignorancia. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Alexis0159 dijo:


> . . . despues tengo el lm3916 lineal pero creo q lo voy a usar para medir volts


El LM3916 es logarítmico, te será muy incómodo medir tensión. 


> Yo me pregunto como es posible que ese tda se logre obtener 30+30w en 12v  ya lei casi todo el datasheet xd hay otros diagramas para tener menos potencia, para conseguir 30+30w hay que alimentarlo con 18v  2A o más?. . .


Será porque se lo trabaja en puente (Bridge)


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola fogonazo gracias por responder con respecto al lm3916 el que compre es lm3914 lineal me confundi. Ahora si uso el tda7377 en modo puente a 30+30w me va a consumir por lo menos 6a a 18v no? Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo gracias por responder con respecto al lm3916 el que compre es lm3914 lineal me confundi. Ahora si uso el tda7377 en modo puente a 30+30w me va a consumir por lo menos 6a a 18v no? Salu2


Posiblemente *mas*, dependerá del nivel de volumen que le des.


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola ya probe el tda7377 y da muy buenos graves pude mover un altavoz de 5 ohm completo con tan sólo 18v.

Lo monte asi nomas , puse algunos condensadores junto al integtado  ya cuando pueda lo armo en un gabinete, ahora me faltan colocar un condensador 1000uF, otro de 10uF para el ST-BY y soldarle unos cables para armar el otro puente.

Por ultimo unos conectores, unos potes y algun preamp que ya veré más adelante.

El disipador es de un STK que estaba quemado, apenas calienta osea nada


----------



## AlberoAzzurro

Hola a todos. Después de leer bastante este hilo. Me dicidí a realizar el amplificador con TDA 7377 2.0.0, que subio mnicolau  en el primer post.
El resultado fue mas que satisfactorio, teniendo en cuenta que es mí segundo proyecto, estoy mas que conforme con el resultado. Lo probé con la señal de auriculares de mi celular. Usé dos parlantes pioneer, 4 ohm, viejitos que tenía y alimenté con fuente de PC a 12V. 

Por si a alguien le interesa dejo el listado de los componentes con los precios de los mismos a noviembre/diciembre 2015 en pesos argentinos:

				                   subtotal
1 ZOCALO 2x7	 		         $ 1,12 
1 ZOCALO 2X8	 		         $ 1,31 
2 CAP ELECTROLITICO 2,2uF NP	 $ 3,14 
1 LLAVE INTERRUPTORA	 	 $ 11,16 
6 BORNERAS x2	 		         $ 31,74 
1 CAP CERAMICO 104 - 50V	         $ 0,70 
1 RESISTENCIA 1K - 1/4W	 	 $ 0,38 
1 RESISTENCIA 10K - 1/4W	         $ 0,38 
1 LED ROJO 3mm	 		         $ 0,86 
1 CAP ELECTROLITICO 47uF - 35V	 $ 1,21 
1 CAP ELECTROLITICO 10uF - 35V	 $ 0,38 
1 CAP ELECTROLITICO 2200uF -25V $ 1,90 
1 TDA 7377	 		                 $ 80,19 

				       Total:	$ 134,47 

Ahora me gustaría armar un preamplificador con control de tonos. Ya tengo todo para armarlo con el TDA1524 (version 2.0), pero tengo dudas, ya que en los comentarios se dice que la ganancia de este integrado es bastante alta y que el recorrido 'usable' del pote de volumen queda bastante restringido. Esto sumado a que los parlantes que tengo no son muy grandes (4ohm - nominal 8W - maximo 20W)... 

Que les parece, me conviene algún otro integrado para armar el preamplificador?

Dejo algunas fotos del proyecto terminado con el TDA7377.


----------



## Alexis0159

AlberoAzzurro dijo:


> Hola a todos. Después de leer bastante este hilo. Me dicidí a realizar el amplificador con TDA 7377 2.0.0, que subio mnicolau  en el primer post.
> El resultado fue mas que satisfactorio, teniendo en cuenta que es mí segundo proyecto, estoy mas que conforme con el resultado. Lo probé con la señal de auriculares de mi celular. Usé dos parlantes pioneer, 4 ohm, viejitos que tenía y alimenté con fuente de PC a 12V.


 
Hola amigo te cuento que ese tda me salio menos de $40 aqui en argentina esta bien depende del lugar, sobre la ganancia de ese tda yo creo que para señales de un celular es obligatorio un pre-amp, si quieres un pre-amplificador te recomiendo armar el lm358 con control de tonos graves y agudos ya que usa alimentación simple. Yo use un dbl324 que tiene 4 operacionales los otros dos los use como seguidor de tensión.
Aca te dejo unos diagramas.

*Diagrama original*







*Diagrama modificado*





http://postimg.org/image/qpz6ynbkb/

Bueno lo modifique a mi gusto y quedo muy bien. Si se va a usar este pre-amplificador si o si hay que alimentarlo con un LM7809.


Hoja de datos LM358

Saludos


----------



## puroh

Alexis0159 entonces es necesario usar potenciómetros dobles, o ¿hay alguna otra forma de evitarlos?


----------



## Alexis0159

puroh dijo:


> Alexis0159 entonces es necesario usar *potenciómetros dobles*, o ¿hay alguna otra forma de evitarlos?



Hola si usas el ampli. en estéreo hay que usar pot. dobles otra forma podes usar el tda1524A que se pueden usar pot. simples, no lo eh probado a este ic, en las primeras páginas hay mas info sobre este integrado.


----------



## puroh

hoy termine de armar y cuadrar los ajustes para la versión 2 del proyecto (solo con el tda7377) y me gusto mucho el resultado, tiene una calidad de sonido muy aceptable.

alexis0159 muchas gracias por la respuesta.

adjunto fotos de el circuito y el montaje


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, respecto al conversor de Nicolau de ca a cc con gnd central, que amperaje puede soportar con los diodos de 6a?
No se si sería posible utilizarla con condensadores de 6800uf para dar unos 3a por rama...
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## alex123

hola a todos encontré en la internet que hay fuentes de monitor como esta 
http://lucesdenavidad.mx/adaptador-de-corriente-12v-3a/

será que le sirve al tda7377?


----------



## mario17farias

Hola alex123, yo lo tengo funcionando con uno de esos y anda de lujo.


----------



## fede19911991

Version del circuito del vumetro presentado originalmente


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, hay va uno con tda7377, 
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## pabloducasse

Hola, quise realizar el pre con el 1524 y no lo puedo conseguir, hay algun otro ic que se pueda poner en reemplazo de ese ?


----------



## Fogonazo

pabloducasse dijo:


> Hola, quise realizar el pre con el 1524 y no lo puedo conseguir, hay algun otro ic que se pueda poner en reemplazo de ese ?



Existen integrados similares, pero no son reemplazos directos, es decir hay que rediseñar el previo.

Busca en estos proveedores si lo encuentras:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#argentina


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, resulta que he montado el tda7377 en un gabinete de una fuente de pc, unificando todas las masas al mismo chasis, en el cual también se encuentra conectada la tierra proveniente de la red, la duda es que no se si es lo correcto, el transformador que he montado es el utilizado  para las dicroicas de 12v que también lo tengo en contacto con el chasis...
Que seria lo correcto aislarlo de chasis y seguir teniendo unido la masa del ampli y la tierra de la red??
Gracia y Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Así como lo has hecho está bien. Al menos cumple con todas las protecciones eléctricas... asumiendo que tenés puesta a tierra en tu casa.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas,
Muy bueno, gracias a todos y en especial a mnicolau por compartir...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, no tiren las cajas de galletas!!
Saludos


----------



## puroh

Hola lectores, siguiendo con el aporte he terminado de armar un nuevo amplificador pero esta vez es el 2.1 Amplificador con TDA7377 Stereo-Bridge, igual que el primero, con igual resultado que el 2.0, la diferencia es que he rediseñado el circuito, con lo que he logrado usar componentes diferentes a los originales que de pronto no se encuentran o no están disponibles en algunas regiones, como los condensadores. anexo fotos y los archivos del proyecto (hecho con Proteus 7.9 incluidos los pdf de ambas capas para imprimir y los archivos de proteus para el diagrama y el layout)


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, ya no se ni los tda7377 que tengo por hay dando vueltas ( gracias Mariano) cada vez que lo veo en el archivador, voy a montar uno!!  la duda que tengo es ya que algunos los alimento con fuente conmutadas de pc, y me gustaría añadirle un protector de altavoces, suelo utilizar la pcb posteada por Quercus ( gracias),  no se si es posible utilizarlo con este tipo de alimentación ya que el protector necesita una entrada del alterna proveniente de la salida del transformador.
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Buenas.
Hace ya tiempo tengo funcionando un pequeño amplificador del compañero  mnicolau con los 7294, normalmente le doy audio desde una lectora de cd que tengo encima del banco alimentado con una fuente de pc, bueno el tema es que que le montado un preamplificador con el tl071 sacado de este mismo post tambien del compañero mnicolau, dicho preamplificador lo he alimentado con la misma fuente de pc que utilizo para alimentar la lectora, con la salida de 12v dc, el problema es que solo me suena una de las salidas del amplificador, (bastante fuerte), he probado dos premplificadores que tenia montado y con los dos el mismo problema, ¿se les ocurre algo?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de haber leído todos los mensajes por si encontraba algún problema al respecto, mirado todos los componentes una y otra vez y revisado  la continuidad de todas las pistas, seguía con el mismo problema, escuchandose sólo un canal, y por fin he dado  con el problema, la pista que une  las resistencias de 10k de las derecha, las que estan en paralelo, no estaba dicha pista, debió de haber algún problema a la hora de imprimir ya que el otro que tengo montado tiene el mismo problema, ya saben,  ¡¡no se den por vencidos!!!
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien que lo solucionaste


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Resulta que ayer monte el vumetro  y lo probé a la salida del preamplificador de este mismo tema, y no me funciona,  ningún led se encendió con el sonido a tope, lo que no tengo muy claro es si es a la entrada del amplificador o a la salida donde debo conectarlo.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Debería tomar señal de la salida del amplificador


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ni en la entrada ni salida, nada de nada, me tocará revisar a ver si doy con el problema...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Al soldar los LED por debajo ¿¿¿ Los has conectado bien ????.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Hola Juan Carlos,  si los he soldado mirando la polaridad que llevaría al derecho.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pues dada la simplicidad del circuito ya que toda la función la realiza un circuito integrado especializado en esas funciones, si el PCB es confiable, dado que por las fotos está perfectamente soldado y no se aprecian cortocircuitos, todo parece indicar que el LM está mal...….
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El amplificador ya le funcionaba en ambos canales , ahora el problema era el Vúmetro

Edit : Ahhh LM de Vúmeto


----------



## rulfo

Si, todo apunta a que ese es el problema, lo mire todo una y otra vez y  todo parece estar bien, estoy a la espera de recibir unos lm más caros pero más confiables, ya comentaré que tal va..
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Integrados caramelito de menta . . . .


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ahora si!!
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Rulfo has cambiado los integrados del circuito no???


----------



## rulfo

Si, se ve que eran un poco falsos, y uno de los red rojos no ha llegado ni a funcionar, eso es lo que tiene comprar barato...
Juan Carlos mi nombre es Raul.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Encantado Raúl, un placer tratar contigo y felicitaciones por tu montaje.
Un abrazo.


----------



## DeusKaos

Buenas a todos, yo he comprado un mini-ampli directamente construido desde Amazon: *es este*. El caso es que no tengo ni idea de cómo darle energía. Por lo que he leído en #1 hay que pillar una fuente de alimentación de 12V (3A), *he mirado esta*, que me parece que cumple con esos requisitos. El caso es que no entiendo la parte del "Convertidor CC CA", entiendo que no puedo coger esa fuente, cortarle la toma macho y coger los cables para enchufarlos directos a la placa, ¿no?


----------



## rulfo

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 18, 2018

Buenas, entiendo por las caracteristicas que ya suministra tension continua, por lo tanto si podrias alimentarlo directamente,  pero a mi parecer con 3A puede que te quedes corto de corriente, yo pondria un minimo de 5A, espera que te conteste alguien con mas conocimientos.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parecen un poco "flacas" esas fuentes , digamos que ese integrado alimentado a 12 V podría entregar  unos 15 + 15 Watts , con picos de hasta 30 + 30 Watts.

Si la fuente está catalogada de 3 A , eso es un pico de 4 milisegundos en día par de mes impar de centuria par . . .  o sea mentira , a lo sumo será de 2 A.

Si le falta corriente al amplificador perderá el golpe y los graves , por lo que yo recomendaría una fuente de unos 5 o 6 A







P.D.: Yo le pondría un ventilador-forzador echando aire contra el disipador.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DeusKaos dijo:


> Buenas a todos, yo he comprado un mini-ampli directamente construido desde Amazon: *es este*. El caso es que no tengo ni idea de cómo darle energía. Por lo que he leído en #1 hay que pillar una fuente de alimentación de 12V (3A), *he mirado esta*, que me parece que cumple con esos requisitos. El caso es que no entiendo la parte del "Convertidor CC CA", entiendo que no puedo coger esa fuente, cortarle la toma macho y coger los cables para enchufarlos directos a la placa, ¿no?


 Buenos días. yo estoy en España. desconozco dónde estás,,,,, He comprado CIENTOS de amplificadores de todo tipo para mi y conocidos, etc... y SIEMPRE por aliexpress , has pagado el doble  Aliexpress.com: Comprar Aiyima tda7377 audio Amplificadores estéreo 2.0 doble canal altavoz de estantería alta potencia Amplificadores tablero dc12v 35 W + 35 W de Amplificador fiable proveedores en AiyimaTechnology Store
y esto sin usar mucho el buscador, los hay por menos de tres euros.
NO ME HAN fallado NUNCA, han llegado a su destino en el tiempo prometido y funcionando perfectamente. he comprado TDAXXXX. LM1875, decenas de clases D, previos a válvulas de baja tensión y me han llegado a casa perfectamente y a unos precios que parecen INCREÍBLES.
Un abrazo.


----------



## shuedu

Hola,

He realizado el circuito TDA7377 en modo double bridge según el circuito del datasheet. A la entrada del ampli*ficador*  he conectado un módulo reproductor MP3 de aliexpress y no lo consigo hacer andar, solo me ha funcionado conectándolo a la salida de auricular de un móvil pero se escucha bajísimo. En mis pruebas sólo conecto una entrada y un altavoz, pero no creo que sea el problema. ¿Alguien sabe dónde puede estar el fallo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y por que no usaa el publicado en este tema??? Esta recontra probado y funciona perfecto.
Lo que vos mostras es medio incoherente...


----------



## shuedu

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que no usaa el publicado en este tema??? Esta recontra probado y funciona perfecto.
> Lo que vos mostras es medio incoherente...



El circuito que yo he usado es el que viene en el datasheet. Yo quiero hacer un circuito sencillo de dos altavoces y no necesito vúmetro. Lo que no se es si necesito preamplificador entre el módulo reproductor y el ampli*ficador*

Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me refiero a usar al PCB que está en este tema, nosotros no sabemos que es lo que has armado ni si lo has hecho bien o mal.

El vúmetro es un módulo aparte y no lo construís si no lo necesitás.

La ganancia del amplificador en BTL es de 20 (26dB) así que con una señal de menos de 1V de pico lo excitás a pleno volumen --> tenés algo mal en el montaje o el chip está dañado o es falso.


----------



## shuedu

Gracias!! Es que estoy haciendo pruebas en protoboard porque la idea es reutilizar el pcb de un autorradio antiguo en el que está el circuito del amplificador y no consigo hacerlo andar. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

No será que está quemado . . .


----------



## shuedu

He conseguido que suene aunque con mucho ruido conectando la chapa del ampli*ficador* a masa, pero solo suena el izquierdo. No paro de hacer pruebas cambiando conexiones a masa y Vcc a ver si suena medio bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

shuedu dijo:


> He conseguido que suene aunque con mucho ruido conectando la chapa del ampli*ficador* a masa, pero solo suena el izquierdo. No paro de hacer pruebas cambiando conexiones a masa y Vcc a ver si suena medio bien


1- Tenés puesto el disipador de calor en el chip amplificador?
2- Acá no hay adivinanzas: montar un amplificador en protoboard y encima con la distribución de pines de ese chip es buscar un problema donde no existe. El circuito dual bridge *SI* funciona, y con el PCB de este tema es *SEGURO QUE FUNCIONA*, así que en tu lugar yo me preocuparía en hacer correctamente el PCB y preparar algo de dinero para comprar un chip nuevo.
3- En el protoboard pueden ocurrir muchas fallas por los propios contactos y cables de conexión, así que ahora es tu propia responsabilidad buscar y encontrar la falla, por que desde acá no hay nada que podamos hacer.
Saludos.


----------



## Yosept jara

una pregunta, aunque se que un poco vaga, miren  yo  pregunte por el tda1524a y bueno la verdad es que no lo consigo, aqui en perú exactamente en arequipa, a las casas de electronica que fui dicen que no lo venden por no ser común, entonces pregunto, para este IC habra algun parecido (tal como es en el 555) o podria usar otro IC que me de los mismos resultados que este, y claro en lo posible tratar de no cambiar la pcb ( osea que los pines tengas el mismo funcionamiento que el tda) puesto que es para un pequeño proyecto y este es lo mejor que encontre


----------



## pandacba

Has una prueba simple, conectandolo y sin poner parlantes mide entre ese pin y masa, debes tener la mitad de la fuente en cada pin, ti tu fuente es 12V te debe medir 6V, si te mide más o menos indica que ese amplificador esta dañado


----------



## shuedu

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 1- Tenés puesto el disipador de calor en el chip amplificador?
> 2- Acá no hay adivinanzas: montar un amplificador en protoboard y encima con la distribución de pines de ese chip es buscar un problema donde no existe. El circuito dual bridge *SI* funciona, y con el PCB de este tema es *SEGURO QUE FUNCIONA*, así que en tu lugar yo me preocuparía en hacer correctamente el PCB y preparar algo de dinero para comprar un chip nuevo.
> 3- En el protoboard pueden ocurrir muchas fallas por los propios contactos y cables de conexión, así que ahora es tu propia responsabilidad buscar y encontrar la falla, por que desde acá no hay nada que podamos hacer.
> Saludos.




Lo tengo montado en un disipador y a la vez en un socket provisional casero. Se supone que hay buenos contactos y suena bien pero solo el altavoz izquierdo. Y no hago el pcb porque como dije la idea es usar el amplificador en un autorradio antiguo.

Saludos!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 21, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 1- Tenés puesto el disipador de calor en el chip amplificador?
> 2- Acá no hay adivinanzas: montar un amplificador en protoboard y encima con la distribución de pines de ese chip es buscar un problema donde no existe. El circuito dual bridge *SI* funciona, y con el PCB de este tema es *SEGURO QUE FUNCIONA*, así que en tu lugar yo me preocuparía en hacer correctamente el PCB y preparar algo de dinero para comprar un chip nuevo.
> 3- En el protoboard pueden ocurrir muchas fallas por los propios contactos y cables de conexión, así que ahora es tu propia responsabilidad buscar y encontrar la falla, por que desde acá no hay nada que podamos hacer.
> Saludos.




Lo tengo montado en un disipador y a la vez en un socket provisional casero. Se supone que hay buenos contactos y suena bien pero solo el altavoz izquierdo. Y no hago el pcb porque como dije la idea es usar el amplificador en un autorradio antiguo.

Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba

Realiza la prueba que te comento más arriba así salís de dudas del estado del CI


----------



## shuedu

pandacba dijo:


> Realiza la prueba que te comento más arriba así salís de dudas del estado del CI



Estoy esperando para coger el multímetro que no lo tengo ahora mismo.
En cuanto lo pruebe comento
Gracias!!


----------



## shuedu

pandacba dijo:


> Realiza la prueba que te comento más arriba así salís de dudas del estado del CI



Ya lo he medido. Alimento el ampli a 12V (12,1 de una fuente de pc) y obtengo los siguientes resultados:

Salida altavoz izquierdo respecto a masa: 7,6V
La otra salida del altavoz izquierdo respecto a masa: 7,64V

Salida altavoz derecho respecto a masa: 1,45V
La otra salida del altavoz derecho respecto a masa: 12,07

Entiendo que la salida izquierda funciona correctamente (obtengo una medida del 63% de Vcc) y la derecha está fundida. Lo raro es que he probado ya con dos integrados y en los dos no funciona la salida derecha. Tengo uno más pero me da miedo probarlo no vaya a joderlo.

Puede ser que se rompa la salida derecha por algun componente externo del circuito??

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos,



prueba;  youtu.be/cr__pIBW8Zk


----------



## flaco-urbano

Una pregunta de principiante relacionado con este TDA7377 necesito hacer.
Resulta que DOSMETOS me hizo reflexionar con el siguiente post: Que fuente necesito para amplificador clase D TAS5630 ?...

Tengo un amplificador comercial configurado como se muestra en la imagen del lado izquierdo, y quiero re-formarlo como se ve a la derecha de la imagen (porque el usuario tiene un solo parlante y se lo ve grandote).

¿Esa nueva configuración me va demandar mayor corriente de la fuente?
¿La impedancia debe ser mayor a 8 Ohm?


----------

